# - 2015 JUNE BUGS - Join Us!



## Shilo

So I didn't see a group for June 2015 yet so I decided to make one. If you're due in June, please feel free to join! I will keep the front page updated with due dates, genders, arrivals, etc. If I miss you accidentally, please send me a PM.

By the way, I know this is totally a lady bug and not a june bug but let's be honest, june bugs just aren't as cute 

There is also a 2015 June Bugs due date group on Facebook. If you would like to join, please send a friend request to this account as well as a message with who you are on here. I will check the account 1-2 times a day so you should be added within 24 hours. The group is completely secret. Your posts can only be seen by members. No one can see that you're even in the group and nothing will show on your newsfeed. I've made the profile name something that could sound like a real person so that it's not obvious. You're welcome to delete the fake profile after I get you added to the group.

Add & Message on FB

https://i59.tinypic.com/f2o31z.png

*June 1*
GoogilyBear
lucy_lu10
pb921124 - :pink:
MissFox - :pink:
thurl30 - :yellow: *Harry born June 1st*
Emski51 - :blue:
starstarstar - :pink:

*June 2*
Shilo - :blue: *Foster Grey born May 24th*
ttcfirstb
kit603 - :blue:
Snufkin - :blue: *Anthony born June 10th*

*June 3*
desiwannabmom - :blue: *Ishaan born June 5th*
Dani_Ldn - :pink: *Grace Catherine born June 22nd*
poysenivye - :blue: *Damen Zayvier born March 30th*
oceania - :blue: *David born May 12th*
2805 - :pink: *Darcie born May 27th*

*June 4*
foreternity - :pink: *Maggie Maree born June 22nd*
pinkerbelle - :blue: *Hudson Tan born May 20th*

*June 5*
BabyDragon - :blue: *Jayden Seth born June 5th*
shasha

*June 6*
Ktm2012

*June 7*
DixiePrincess - :blue: *Gavin Connor born June 4th*
myra
WoWndUp - :pink: *Amelia Grace born June 8th*
Halifax
LadyBug923 - :pink: *Noelle Dawn born June 8th*
illj147 - :blue: *Ryder Garrison born June 17th*

*June 8*
susannah14 - :pink: *Audrey Michelle born June 13th*
weewdy - :yellow: *Jack born June 1st*
sma1588
Beadette - :yellow: *Joey Paul born June 1st*

*June 9*
sengland - :pink: *Addilyn Rosalie born June 1st*
trying4babies
preg_pilot - :blue: *Arngrímur Þeyr born June 19th*

*June 10*
Nikoru0111 - :yellow: *Hugo Paris born June 9th*
LoveSunshine
LornaMJ - :blue: *Jake Andrew born June 10th*
treeroot - :yellow:
mangoberry - :blue: *Rohan Sanket born June 18th*
gsdrn - :pink:

*June 11*
halloweenie
30mummyof1 - :pink: *Emily Rose born June 25th*

*June 12*
CAValleygirl - :blue: *Oliver born June 5th*
nicoley - :blue: *Adon Benjamin born June 16th*
TTCMOMMA - :pink: *Rori Ann born June 5th*
starsunshine - :pink: *Poppy Ava born June 23rd*

*June 13*
_Anya_ - :blue:
nilllabean26 - :blue: *Abel born May 1st*

*June 14*
Mrs.326 - :pink: *Reese Aspen born June 10th*
horseylass - :blue: *James Peter born May 30th*

*June 15*
MomOf3Girls
Sarah1508 - :pink:
smoore - :pink: *Rylan Olivia born June 10th*

*June 16*
tuamora

*June 17*
raelynn - :pink: *Alexis Siena born June 10th*
bakeranm99
Marlarky
heather2629

*June 18*
babyplease01
Snorman
mdscpa - :blue:
llammert13

*June 19*
JumpingIn
Ruz - :pink: *Selma born May 1st*
Readyfortwo
Melissa_M - :blue: *Leo Nathan born June 11th*
mrsowens

*June 20*
kitty1987 - :pink: *Freyja Aurora born June 8th*
kissesandhugs - :pink: *Novalynn Kay born June 22nd*
pink_phoenix - :pink:
SmartieMeUp - :pink:

*June 21*
melissaelaine - :blue: *Liam Edward born June 26th*
kiwii - :pink: *Iris Kenzy born June 30th*

*June 22*

*June 23*
MrsWag
NatalieGrace
Masterpiece88

*June 24*
KIALea
Mallerm
btabitha - :blue: *Kolsen Ryder born June 5th*

*June 25*
CrystalJMM
6footnoodle
Jenny Bean
DoodleDoo - :yellow:

*June 26*
MissRamejkis
KatBar - :blue:
ayclobes

*June 27*
jaan613 - :yellow: *Aiden Jay born June 27th*
Zombers
bungle
WunnaBubba2 - :blue: *Matthew born July 6th*
Jo77 - :blue: :pink: :pink:

*June 28*
Livvy

*June 29*
starluck - :blue: *Julian Noé born July 10th*

*June 30*
havingmyfirst
Angie_M

:angel: *2015 June Bug Angels* :angel:
africaqueen
cutieq
Sass827
SarahTabor
yoshy
o0oCharlieo0o
Buffyx
sil
Kellya009
kdmalk
ttcbabyisom
zaycain
coucou11
NDH
maybabydoll
Radiance - Elena :pink:
Heather.1987 - Chelsea Marie :pink:

​
Here are smaller versions of the 2015 June Bugs in different colors if you want one for your signature. If anyone has any specific color requests, just let me know. Just copy & paste this into your signature and remove the 4 * symbols :)


https://i61.tinypic.com/15ceesg.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/15ceesg.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i57.tinypic.com/j8imnl.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/j8imnl.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/2j5ci2r.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2j5ci2r.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i57.tinypic.com/2zoeqs2.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/2zoeqs2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/2afbx8n.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2afbx8n.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i61.tinypic.com/2naipa8.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2naipa8.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i58.tinypic.com/344f9qw.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/344f9qw.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i60.tinypic.com/9humpx.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/9humpx.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/23lmp1k.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/23lmp1k.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/2czwv7p.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2czwv7p.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/23rso7p.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/23rso7p.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/2qb6hkh.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2qb6hkh.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i60.tinypic.com/ie0byd.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/ie0byd.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i59.tinypic.com/rsgzrl.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/rsgzrl.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i60.tinypic.com/zwes79.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/zwes79.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i59.tinypic.com/330ahj8.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/330ahj8.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/9rrl7s.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/9rrl7s.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i58.tinypic.com/a5hohg.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/a5hohg.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i59.tinypic.com/5cf1vl.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/5cf1vl.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i59.tinypic.com/xp3mo3.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/xp3mo3.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i61.tinypic.com/2vk00hk.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2vk00hk.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i57.tinypic.com/4pta39.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/4pta39.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i57.tinypic.com/2mhg3yb.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/2mhg3yb.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


----------



## Shilo

I'm going out on a limb and making this group. I'm hoping I'm not jinxing myself.

We were TTC for 3 1/2 years when I finally got pregnant with the help of Femara in April. I was pregnant with twins but unfortunately had a vanishing twin and then miscarried the other at 8w3d on June 6th.

I had to take a break for a few months but I did my first round of Femara since my miscarriage in August and got my BFP last week. My beta at 10DPO was 12.5 which is fine since it was super early. My tests have been getting darker and my 2nd beta is tomorrow. I'm hoping for good numbers. I am so terrified after what happened last time but I am trying to stay hopeful and positive.


----------



## dove830

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Shilo

Thank you!

I actually just took this test and holy shit. I can't believe the difference. Last night's test is on top and just now on bottom. My miscarriage drama started with HCG issues last time and I had issues with test progression so this is a milestone for me. 22 1/2 hours apart and I can't deny this progression. I'm cautiously optimistic.
 



Attached Files:







10715769_10205011461232144_791935649_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 48


----------



## jumpingo

just wanted to come over and say the logo is super cute!!

i'm only 4DPO right now, but hoping for a june bug:mrgreen:


----------



## Shilo

Thank you! Good luck... I need some more people in here. It's lonely right now haha.


----------



## Babylove100

Just thought if pop over and say hello as well! I'm 7dpo so will know soon whether I can join you!! Love the ladybug 

Congrats again!!x


----------



## foreternity

You can add me to the list! Due June 4th. 

I got pregnant in April with our first but it was an ectopic. Had to have the methotrexate shot and finally got the go ahead to try again this cycle. Although DH and I seemed to time things well, I wasn't feeling too confident because my temps were a little odd, but decided to try testing yesterday (10 dpo) anyway. Was quite surprised to get a faint line on a dollar store test so I tried a FRER and got a faint line on that too. Took a digital Clearblue this morning and it clearly said pregnant, so I believe it now :happydance:. We're still a little nervous because of the previous ectopic, but we're praying everything is in the right place and growing properly!

Congrats to you, Shilo!


----------



## Shilo

Yay finally someone else! Haha. Congrats!

Seems we're in pretty similar positions. I also got pregnant in April but miscarried. Hopefully we both come out at the end of this with babies.

Are you having any betas done?

Babylove100 - I saw your tests yesterday. Looks hopeful!


----------



## Shilo

My second beta today at 13DPO was 63! It was 12.5 at 10DPO so a doubling time of 30 hours! I am so happy. I have never had good beta news. I'll have another beta on Friday and Monday. As long as everything is going well, my first ultrasound is October 10th.


----------



## foreternity

Great news on the betas! My doctor had previously said she wanted me to come in at about 7 weeks for an ultrasound, but didn't think beta tests were needed. I would feel much better if i had some, though, so I'm going to ask the nurse when she calls back to schedule my appt.


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning! I found out yesterday thay I am expecting my Second bubba, my firat was a december dreamer back in 2010 but this time I am due 1st june 2015!!! Eeek ive got a little june bug! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Shilo

Congrats! I'll add you to the list now :)


----------



## GoogilyBear

Thanks!! Congrats to you too!
This is all so exciting and scary. My other half steve is still very much in denial about it all. He didnt think he could have kids after trying in a previous relationship for 2 years, however the circumstances were very very different. 
We have been on and off unprotected for a while but we went away to santa pod races and camping did us some good.. because now theres a baby from it too lol! O am still a bit worried, was due on saturday.. did a test sunday was very faint line... then did another yesterday and was a littlw darker and ive yet to do one today! So worried il miscarry.
My cycles before now have been spot on 28 days so its very unusual that I am late. 

I am sorry I am just rabbiting on, but I am genuinely shocked excited tearful worried scared all in one!! 

Cant wait to spend the next 9 months getting to know the girls in here, I found my december dreamers group such a help 4 years ago :)


----------



## Shilo

Bump! Need some more people in here 

How are you both doing?


----------



## kit603

Hi Hun, thanks for pointing this group out to me! :)

I'm Kit and I'm 24. DH and I have been TTC#1 for 5 years and 1 month. I have PCOS and it's been really difficult to get pregnant and since my first BFP in 2012, we've had a few early miscarriages and chemical pregnancies. I've never previously made it past 6-7 weeks :( 

I got my :bfp: yesterday at 9dpo, and I'm really hoping this is going to be my rainbow baby! There are a few differences so far that have made me really hopeful! Even though I test from 8dpo, I usually I get my BFP later on (around when AF due) and I have slow progression that eventually stops and starts to get lighter. This time I got my BFP really early - I tested yesterday at 9dpo and got positives on an IC, FRER and even a digi :cloud9: I seem to be having amazing progression at the moment too.

Also, this time the consultant at the hospital is trying to treat the recurrent miscarriage so I'll be on 3 different medications until approx. 24 weeks of pregnancy including daily aspirin, progesterone and a cream that I have to use for 4 days in a row every 4 weeks.

I'm not 100% sure what my due date is - GP went by first day of last period and said 2nd June 2015, but that doesn't take into account that my cycles are longer than 28 days and irregular. However, if I go by ovulation (based on BBT, CM, OPKs and CBFM) then due date would be 7th June 2015 and i'm more inclined to go with that. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







5.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Shilo

Welcome Kit! Seems we have similar stories. I'm 23 and have been trying for 4 years with PCOS. I got pregnant in April with the help of Femara with twins. I had a vanishing twin around 7 weeks and then miscarried the other at 8w3d. I'm on 400mg of progesterone daily orally and vaginally right now because my progesterone was so low last pregnancy. Hopefully that was my issue.

Those are some amazing lines! I hope this is your rainbow too and we all come out of this with our babies. I feel more hopeful this time too so far. Hopefully my good feelings are right.

I'll put you down for June 7th and we can always change it later if needed :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Count me in ladies. I am due June 03.

We just moved a couple of months ago to this new city and I hadn't found a doctor yet and made an appointment with someone for Oct 1 just a couple of weeks ago. NOW, I don't have a place to go get a blood test to confirm pregnancy. I don't know how I would last till Oct 1 without "confirming" for sure..ughhhh...


----------



## Shilo

Congrats, desi! Hopefully you can find somewhere. I'll get you added to the list.

The past 2 days have been the worst symptom wise. I don't know if it's really early morning sickness or because I added 200mg of progesterone orally on top of my 200mg vaginally everyday. I have been nauseated non stop for 2 days and threw up three times yesterday. It's even worse when I'm hungry. I woke up so bloated today too and feeling like my uterus was going to explode.

Anyone having any noticeable symptoms?


----------



## kit603

The only thing I've noticed so far is that my breasts are tender and I've been more tired than usual the last couple of days. 

I've read that progesterone can make MS worse, maybe that's why you're feeling so sick? x


----------



## desiwannabmom

I spent all morning trying to get a doctors office to do blood work for me and no one wants to do it because I am not their "patient". It seriously sucks. Apparently I cannot even go into urgent care because they don;'t do that there...so only option I have now is to POAS until Oct 1, which is when I was able to book for a dr.


----------



## desiwannabmom

As far as symptoms, for the past week or so my appetite has gone down hill. I don;t want to eat ANYthing and the smells oh my god..I can smell everything. I wonder if this is how dogs feel........


----------



## poysenivye

I would like to join, I posted my BFP announcement in the corresponding folder, though no one has commented yet. It's almost surreal though, everyone told me that it would be a while before I could get pregnant...hmmm...well, looks like I am due June 4th! Let's pray this one is a sticky bean and is a girl... :) :winkwink:


----------



## Shilo

desi - Yes! My sense of smell has definitely increased. I slept with an air freshener next to me last night lol. There was nothing even in here but I swore something smelled and it was driving me crazy.

Congrats, poysenivye! I'll add you to the list now :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ok after calling all day I finally found an urgent care center that did the blood work for me but won't get results until tomorrow. They had me do a urine test and that came up as positive..yay!!!


----------



## foreternity

Welcome and congrats to the new girls! 

Glad to hear you were able to get in for a blood draw, desi! Hope you get great results. 

It took me 3 days and 3 calls to finally get an early ultrasound scheduled. My doctor wanted me to come in for one around 7 weeks but I'll be in Europe at that time. I don't want to travel without knowing all looks good so I told them I needed to get in the week before I leave. The receptionists kept telling me my doctor was booked that week (not sure why that matters since I wouldn't be seeing her anyway, just a tech) so they'd have to talk to the nurse and call back. No one called back so I finally called the nurse directly today and she called back within an hour and got me scheduled. They don't think I need to do betas unless I have any bleeding or pain.

Not much in the way of symptoms yet. Just a little nausea here and there, but not bad or often.


----------



## lucy_lu10

Thanks for the invite!
Due June 1st (ish) with #3.


----------



## Shilo

Glad you found someone, desi! I hope your results come back with good numbers tomorrow.

foreternity, when is your scan booked for? Glad you got it worked out. My doctor was going to let me come in as early as 5w6d but I had some willpower and asked for later that week. I wanna hopefully make sure we get to see a heartbeat.

Welcome, lucy! Will get you added :)


----------



## lucy_lu10

Thanks!
This is so exciting starting a June month. :D I always thought this would be a great time to have a baby. My boys are December & February babes so I'm more than done with winter newborns and being 9 months pregnant in the coldest months! June's not too hot (where I live anyway) and I'm hoping that having a late spring/early summer baby will get me out moving a bit faster.

So a bit about me I guess: DH and I are both 27; I had my boys when I was 22 & 24 so to be 28 with #3 is a bit weird to me but we weren't quite ready to have three back-to-backs. Most of my friends are only just hopping on the baby bandwagon now! I had an early miscarriage (6 weeks) the first time I got pregnant, then 2 weeks later, my eldest was conceived. #2 son took 3 months and this one happened 2 weeks after getting my IUD out. Hoping it all goes well as having experienced a miscarriage before, I'm naturally cautiously optimistic. :flower:

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Shilo

I always thought the ideal time to have a baby would be around October. You're in the first trimester in winter so it's not too bad and then your second trimester is in summer so you're not all huge and miserable. Then it's cool out in fall when you're the biggest. It gets above 100 degress here in summer so I'd be lying if I said I was looking forward to being big and pregnant and miserable then lol. I already despise hot weather. All worth it though :)


----------



## oceania

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you! My name is Sofia and I'm 25 (going to be 26 in november), DH is 31. We started TTC in August and I was so certain we would need fertility treatments cause I have quite long cycles, 34-35 days with a super long cycle once in a while so I was shocked when I got my BFP yesterday 9DPO. It was faint but it was there. I am due June 8th. This is our first baby. 

Symptoms:
- Nausea, strong sense of smell (started on saturday, almost threw up when a friend with a baby visited us and I could smell what was in the diaper lol!!)
- Tingly, sore boobs
- Aching back -- its different compared to AF pain, its difficult to explain but its just not the same.

Surprisingly I'm not tired, rather I feel really energetic and finding it hard to sleep.

But... I'm terrified of miscarrying! I regret testing so early at 3+2 weeks, I did some terrible googling and found out the miscarriage risk right now is like 32% andanother site said miscarriage risks go up by 115% for overweight women..I was expecting to feel love and happiness right from the beginning but right now I feel so scared and scared to do another test, afraid of a BFN. :(


----------



## Shilo

oceania, congrats! I definitely understand your worry. I have found out both times at 3w2d and it's scary. You're going to worry no matter what. Unfortunately, my last pregnancy did end in miscarriage so I am terrified this time. The one thing that helps me stay calm is to remember that no matter what, I can't change the outcome. All I can do is enjoy that I am pregnant right now and stay positive. Stressing about it isn't good for you and can't change what will happen either way. It's scary but it's more likely that in the end you will come out of this with a beautiful baby.


----------



## GoogilyBear

Congrats oceania! I too have tested quite early and I am petrified but were all in this together and were here for all the worries because were all going through the same thing :) 

My symptoms at the moment are really itchy tingy saw boobs, and my sickness is just urghh, ive not been sick but the feeling of being sick is just unvearable :( so drinking white tea and ginger! Really helps! 
The twinges in my lower back have gone for now though.. so will see how that goes.

Now girls I really need some advice help.. my OH is petrified. Theres lots of health risks on his side of the family such as autism (this is also on my side of the family however my little miss is fine) epilepsy and genetic problems he hasnt really told me anything about. His eldest brother Kevin has all the issues but the rest of his brothers including himself are all fine. Hes petrified the baby will turn out like Kevin. 

Personally I dont think we have anything to worry about, I dont mind if its got problems or not it doesnt mean I will love it any less. But what can I do to convince him its ok and not to constantly think the worst... thanksnin advance!


----------



## kit603

Welcome to all the new BFPs :hi:

oceania - I completely understand what you mean about being scared of having a miscarriage. I've had miscarriages before so that's made me even more terrified of going through the same thing again, but even the first time I got a BFP I remember being scared :hugs: I think Shilo's advice is good - it's important to just distract yourself and enjoy knowing that you're pregnant right now because stressing about it can't change anything. One of my friends was terrified of something going wrong and was nervous throughout her whole pregnancy - after she'd given birth she said she regretted wishing away her pregnancy because after those first few weeks of worrying it flew by faster than she ever thought possible and she felt like she was too stressed to really experience, or enjoy, it. 

I'm trying to keep that in mind, but I also wish I could fast forward to the first scan :haha: 

GoogilyBear - I really don't know what to suggest to help you with your DH other than talking to him about his fears and reassuring him. I'm sure he loves his brother, so he's probably not worried about either of you loving the baby but is probably more worried about how you'd both cope with a demanding baby or the quality of life for the baby and things like that. Perhaps discussing his fears about the health risks with the midwife or a doctor could help? It's probably a lower risk than he thinks x


----------



## GoogilyBear

kit603 said:


> Welcome to all the new BFPs :hi:
> 
> oceania - I completely understand what you mean about being scared of having a miscarriage. I've had miscarriages before so that's made me even more terrified of going through the same thing again, but even the first time I got a BFP I remember being scared :hugs: I think Shilo's advice is good - it's important to just distract yourself and enjoy knowing that you're pregnant right now because stressing about it can't change anything. One of my friends was terrified of something going wrong and was nervous throughout her whole pregnancy - after she'd given birth she said she regretted wishing away her pregnancy because after those first few weeks of worrying it flew by faster than she ever thought possible and she felt like she was too stressed to really experience, or enjoy, it.
> 
> I'm trying to keep that in mind, but I also wish I could fast forward to the first scan :haha:
> 
> GoogilyBear - I really don't know what to suggest to help you with your DH other than talking to him about his fears and reassuring him. I'm sure he loves his brother, so he's probably not worried about either of you loving the baby but is probably more worried about how you'd both cope with a demanding baby or the quality of life for the baby and things like that. Perhaps discussing his fears about the health risks with the midwife or a doctor could help? It's probably a lower risk than he thinks x



Well we gave the Duty doctor a ring this morning and told him all about the hitory on OH's side of the family. He actually laughed down the phone and told us there was noting at all to worry about, that the risks were so minimal that we were betting off not bothering to worry at all... HUGE relief for OH but still the Doctor could have taken him seriously over the phone and been more understanding that he was worried sick about it, but at least he is a bit better now and a bit more at ease.

I just guess because ive done this before i can get excited quicker because i know whats coming, however this is Steve's first, so i have to remember what its like for him too and how frightened i was when i found out with my first. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## kit603

I'm really glad that the doctor was able to reassure you both, but I agree that it sounds like he could have taken it a little more seriously especially considering how nervous your OH was. :hugs:

I'm good but I'm extremely tired. Started feeling tired last night so went to bed an hour early and this morning I feel worse - just feel drained and have a bit of a sore throat. Trying to decide if I'm about to come down with a cold or something, or if its a symptom. 

How are you?


----------



## foreternity

oceania - welcome and congrats! I understand the worry of miscarrying. After my ectopic I'm nervous. Every time I get a little cramp I wonder if it's the start of another or if it's just normal. I'm trying to stay positive, though. Once I can get in for my first scan and see that it's in the right place, I'll feel SO much better. I'm having the same thing with finding it hard to sleep. It takes a while to fall asleep and I've been waking up a fair amount throughout the night. 

GoogilyBear - I'm glad you guys were able to get a little reassurance from the doc, even if he wasn't quite as serious about it as he should have been. I'm doing good here!

Shilo - My first scan is scheduled for October 10th which should be 6w2d. Not expecting to see much, but the sac should definitely be visible by then so at least we'll be able to rule out another ectopic. They have me scheduled for another along with an appointment with the doctor on October 29th which is 9 weeks. I'm hoping these next 2 weeks fly by. I'm so anxious for that first scan!


----------



## 2805

Hi ladies :flower:

I'm stepping into the June bugs group! I'm due approx 4th June.
Took a few tests Tuesday and yesterday but a digital definitely confirmed it today.
I already have a nearly 4 year old son but still feel just as nervous as the first time round. Excited for the journey though and fingers crossed all goes well :) 
Hope your all keeping well xx


----------



## Shilo

foreternity - You should definitely see more than a sac at 6w2d. There will likely be a baby/yolk sac by that point and usually a heartbeat. If there isn't a heartbeat yet, don't freak out because between 6 and 7 weeks can be when literally one day makes a difference. If you google 6 week ultrasound or even 6 weeks 2 days ultrasound, you should see what to expect. My first scan is that day too so hopefully we both have good scans!

Congrats, 2805! I will get you added right now.


----------



## ToughhGal

I just wanted to say congrats to all you ladies. Have a wonderful nine months <3


----------



## susannah14

Hi there, can I join even though I've only had a faint BFP this morning and haven't confirmed with another test yet? I can just feel it. :) Due June 8! I'm 10 dpo today!

ETA: My symptoms today are stronger cramps than I usually get at this time of the month, and increased hunger. Not much else!


----------



## poysenivye

It's so cool to read all about all of you, all of our fears and hopes all lumped together in one blog. I love when women come together...cause then you get a crap load of awesome! 

Some info on me. I had my first little one was in October, she is about to be 13, then a July baby, he is 9, another July baby, she is 8, and an August baby, she is 7 (Irish triplets), and I have a 16 month old little boy born in May. And it looks like this one will probably be a May baby too. My oldest gestated for 42 weeks, then 38, then 36, then 34 and after a progesterone shot every Monday for 20 weeks...my youngest made it to 37 to the day. 

I have miscarried twice, and just had a blood test this morning to confirm that I was indeed pregnant (3 weeks after removing my Nexplanon implant.) I am moving soon too...and my hubby isn't coming with me until much later...so, definitely rocking the "goodness" factor. 

Congrats to everyone! :happydance: Hopefully this is a very fruitful baby season for all of us! :hugs:


----------



## poysenivye

Welcome to our little group! CONGRATS!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ok..ladies got my blood results back and the levels were at 129 and so about 4 weeks.....eeeeek..still doesn't feel real...


----------



## poysenivye

desiwannabmom said:


> Ok..ladies got my blood results back and the levels were at 129 and so about 4 weeks.....eeeeek..still doesn't feel real...


WOOHOO!! Good for you lady! That's great...ugh...I have been feeling groggy all day, like there is a balloon in my head. Feels like I am slightly light headed too. And...I smell everybody's office trash...yuck...:growlmad:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Don't even mention the smells...i smell everything ..I'd rather be here smelling everything, not wanting to eat anything than having my period, frankly :)!

TMI- I just started this white lotiony discharge. Anyone else have that?


----------



## poysenivye

desiwannabmom said:


> Don't even mention the smells...i smell everything ..I'd rather be here smelling everything, not wanting to eat anything than having my period, frankly :)!
> 
> TMI- I just started this white lotiony discharge. Anyone else have that?

That's right!! I hear you! I was carrying a pad around waiting for my period. I guess I can take that out of my purse for now. I have always read that a pasty, creamy white discharge is leucorrhea, and is due to increased hormones and is completely normal. I had some a couple of days ago.


----------



## GoogilyBear

eeek lots of new BFP's!! Congrats to all of the newbies <3

I didnt really say much about myself before, got caught up in all the excitement :)

I am Sarah, I am 23 and I have a beautiful little girl who will be 4 in december, born via Emergency Section <3 I am no longer with her father because he quite honestly is a crap dad preffered drinking and was violent. 
March last year my teen sweetheart returned to me (yes theres a totally soppy love story behind it!!) and were together again now, however hes been convinced he cant have kids since a previous relationship, but here we are now, and slowly but surely hes coming out of the shock, even text me a name hed picked earlier <3 So i am over the moon hes starting to get excited <3

Today i have felt incredibly tired, even though i was in bed really early last night and had a little lay in this morning as there was no school run, sickness is still really bad, nothing worse then the feeling of being sick, id rather just be sick and have it over with!

xxx


----------



## coucou11

Hi ladies! BFP today but I am sure I will be POASing like crazy the next few days just to confirm. Cannot believe it! Baby number 2, DD is 2y8m.

I am an absolute bundle of nerves right now, cannot stop shaking. Combo of excited and totally nervous, it's still so early yet....

Anyway, glad to be here with you all! No real symptoms right now, last week I was having some breast soreness and I do think I had some serious implantation cramping on Sunday, then everything pretty much disappeared. The only remaining symptom is feeling full a lot of the time, like I can't finish my meals.

Congrats to everyone!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-28.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GoogilyBear

Congrats CouCou11 <3 xxx


----------



## Shilo

Congrats to the new BFPs! I'll get you added right now :) June 4th seems to be popular right now.

I have my 3rd beta tomorrow. I'll be 17DPO. At 10 DPO it was 12.5 and at 13DPO it was 63. So bare minimum it needs to be 252 to be doubling every 48 hours. I'm hoping for over 300 atleast. I'm so nervous and scared.


----------



## poysenivye

Good luck Shilo, fingers crossed for you. Man, this afternoon at work, I stood up to write something on my board and I had to lean against it because I got tunnel vision and my arms and legs felt like they were going to give out and then it all went black. But I stayed leaned against the board until it passed. Man, not cool. I need to run today. But I'm going to relax.


----------



## kit603

Good luck for your next beta Shilo! X


----------



## Nikoru0111

Can I be added?...I just got this today @ 9dpo. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/3E2F1E0F-D092-4656-B88C-6B7B5B1E6B07.jpg

My Name is Nicole and I am 27 next month. My Husband just turned 36. We live in Tokyo. This will be our first baby. I have tender boobs and been feeling quite a bit of cramping today. Im still in a little bit of shock as we were WTT but I messed up with the charting for birth control and we ended up dtd on 2 of my most fertile days, anyway im glad we did because neither of us could be happier right now! I was taking prenatals and stopped drinking alcohol and coffee so I guess its all good :)


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/52ba20/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Chart

FF friend says my due date will be 10th June.


----------



## coucou11

Thanks all! And good luck with the beta Shilo! Can't wait to get into this journey with you all :)


----------



## Shilo

Congrats, Nikoru0111! I will get you added right now :)

Thanks for the good lucks, ladies. I'm still really nervous but I'm hoping it will be good news. Trying to stay positive but it's hard after my horrible experience last time.


----------



## lucy_lu10

Wow, our 'little' group is growing quickly. Love it! :D
I'm not really feeling any symptoms yet, maybe a bit more hunger if anything. Omg today at work though, I was checking in our guests to go whale watching and one of them was wearing a coat that smelled like horse manure or something! And it was strong!!! I had to force myself to stay in the room and not run out gasping for fresh air! haha My coworker just laughed and said she's used to manure after spending time on a farm so maybe that was more my problem? Either way, I don't think being pregnant helped!!


----------



## lucy_lu10

poysenivye said:


> Good luck Shilo, fingers crossed for you. Man, this afternoon at work, I stood up to write something on my board and I had to lean against it because I got tunnel vision and my arms and legs felt like they were going to give out and then it all went black. But I stayed leaned against the board until it passed. Man, not cool. I need to run today. But I'm going to relax.

Are you a runner? I'm thinking about starting up again gently as there's a fun 5k race in my town next month but I haven't gotten my butt out there lately.......


----------



## Nikoru0111

Id like to start running gently too. I need to do some exercise. I don't want to get out of shape (not that I was in shape but I guess after I've had a baby I'll be in even worse shape and it won't be as easy to exercise then)



I've been having side effects. Today I've had cramping, tender breasts, nausea and dizziness. I guess I hope I stay a little nauseous because there was a study that showed a correlation between "morning" sickness and a reduced risk of MC.


----------



## kit603

Congrats Nicole :)

I think I may be starting to get a bit oversensitive to smells as well. We went to a local pub quiz last night with MIL and her new boyfriend and DH got some sort of rosted nuts in a little bag and they absolutely stunk! Nuts don't usually bother me though lol :shrug:


----------



## oceania

Greetings to all the new ones :flower: It really is wonderful having this group as a support system, we're all going through the same thing!

I did another pregnancy test yesterday at 3wks3days and line was a LOT stronger than the FMU one on 3wks2days, and I did it with pretty diluted afternoon pee :D So I'm very happy. I'm also getting the smell thing, I'm pretty okay with all normal smells but bad smells REALLY smell bad now... dog poop is awful. I'm feeling nauseous throughout the day, it comes and goes in waves..eating small portions throughout theday helps. I am craving SALT a lot and MEAT, normally I love sugar and all sugary treats but nah nothing like that for me. Salad and fruits are doing it for me too now :thumbup: I'm quite happy honestly, I'm heavy gal (245 pounds) and hoping not to gain much, max 10 throughout the pregnancy or rather lose some.

Does anyone else have a sore back? I woke up at 2 AM last night, my back was excruciatingly painful! It's a different kind of pain than AF back pain, it feels almost like a nerve is being pressed on, what has helped is sleeping with a pillow between my legs. I am feeling slight pain in my back throughout the day, since two days ago but not excruciatingly bad now. And no spotting, just got the leucorrhea thing going on.

How was your beta test Shilo?


----------



## Nikoru0111

oceania said:


> Greetings to all the new ones :flower: It really is wonderful having this group as a support system, we're all going through the same thing!
> 
> I did another pregnancy test yesterday at 3wks3days and line was a LOT stronger than the FMU one on 3wks2days, and I did it with pretty diluted afternoon pee :D So I'm very happy. I'm also getting the smell thing, I'm pretty okay with all normal smells but bad smells REALLY smell bad now... dog poop is awful. I'm feeling nauseous throughout the day, it comes and goes in waves..eating small portions throughout theday helps. I am craving SALT a lot and MEAT, normally I love sugar and all sugary treats but nah nothing like that for me. Salad and fruits are doing it for me too now :thumbup: I'm quite happy honestly, I'm heavy gal (245 pounds) and hoping not to gain much, max 10 throughout the pregnancy or rather lose some.
> 
> Does anyone else have a sore back? I woke up at 2 AM last night, my back was excruciatingly painful! It's a different kind of pain than AF back pain, it feels almost like a nerve is being pressed on, what has helped is sleeping with a pillow between my legs. I am feeling slight pain in my back throughout the day, since two days ago but not excruciatingly bad now. And no spotting, just got the leucorrhea thing going on.
> 
> How was your beta test Shilo?

My nausea comes and goes in waves too! Sometimes if feel absolutely fine and sometimes I feel like I need to puke...


----------



## poysenivye

lucy_lu10 said:


> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Shilo, fingers crossed for you. Man, this afternoon at work, I stood up to write something on my board and I had to lean against it because I got tunnel vision and my arms and legs felt like they were going to give out and then it all went black. But I stayed leaned against the board until it passed. Man, not cool. I need to run today. But I'm going to relax.
> 
> Are you a runner? I'm thinking about starting up again gently as there's a fun 5k race in my town next month but I haven't gotten my butt out there lately.......Click to expand...

Well, I am in the military, so I have to stay in shape anyway. But my 9 year old has decided that he wants to run a 5K sometime soon, so I've started training with him so that he can be successful. The 5K runner app is really good if you want to start from nothing to something and allow your body to get into it gently. And getting my butt out there is definitely the hardest thing for me too!


----------



## susannah14

Hi again! I didn't really introduce myself either...

I'll be 30 in a week (Sob) and my husband is also 30. Our son was a happy accident and he just turned 2. I never wanted another baby but I abruptly changed my mind after realizing I would regret not giving him any siblings. It started out that I was TTC for my son, but by the end of the month I was TTC for ME and I wanted another baby so bad! lol

I have 3 indoor cats and 1 stray cat who lives on my deck, and one frog named Wally who we found on the wall. Hence the name.

I'm currently 11 dpo and due June 8. Hoping for a sticky! Here's my wondfo lines so far


----------



## Nikoru0111

susannah14 said:


> Hi again! I didn't really introduce myself either...
> 
> I'll be 30 in a week (Sob) and my husband is also 30. Our son was a happy accident and he just turned 2. I never wanted another baby but I abruptly changed my mind after realizing I would regret not giving him any siblings. It started out that I was TTC for my son, but by the end of the month I was TTC for ME and I wanted another baby so bad! lol
> 
> I have 3 indoor cats and 1 stray cat who lives on my deck, and one frog named Wally who we found on the wall. Hence the name.
> 
> I'm currently 11 dpo and due June 8. Hoping for a sticky! Here's my wondfo lines so far
> 
> View attachment 806087

I like the sound of the frog! Is it cute? Also I love cats! My mother's who was almost like a brother to me ran away when I left home to go to live in Japan. He hasn't been seen since :nope: we are all heartbroken.

I'm hoping yours is a sticky! I hope mine is too! I'm getting nervous just thinking about the possibilities and I want to be all excited looking at baby clothes and stuff!



For all you 2nd timers, what was the first thing you bought during your first pregnancy? When was it? When did you tell close family, like parents? I just don't want to jinx anything by telling too early but I'm so excited I just want to tell everyone! For now though...it will just have to be you guys! Let's all get excited together! X


----------



## poysenivye

Nikoru0111 said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again! I didn't really introduce myself either...
> 
> I'll be 30 in a week (Sob) and my husband is also 30. Our son was a happy accident and he just turned 2. I never wanted another baby but I abruptly changed my mind after realizing I would regret not giving him any siblings. It started out that I was TTC for my son, but by the end of the month I was TTC for ME and I wanted another baby so bad! lol
> 
> I have 3 indoor cats and 1 stray cat who lives on my deck, and one frog named Wally who we found on the wall. Hence the name.
> 
> I'm currently 11 dpo and due June 8. Hoping for a sticky! Here's my wondfo lines so far
> 
> View attachment 806087
> 
> 
> I like the sound of the frog! Is it cute? Also I love cats! My mother's who was almost like a brother to me ran away when I left home to go to live in Japan. He hasn't been seen since :nope: we are all heartbroken.
> 
> I'm hoping yours is a sticky! I hope mine is too! I'm getting nervous just thinking about the possibilities and I want to be all excited looking at baby clothes and stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> For all you 2nd timers, what was the first thing you bought during your first pregnancy? When was it? When did you tell close family, like parents? I just don't want to jinx anything by telling too early but I'm so excited I just want to tell everyone! For now though...it will just have to be you guys! Let's all get excited together! XClick to expand...

Nik...I think it is definitely normal to feel so nervous, I had a terrible dream last night that I had had the baby and I was carrying him around with me, and then I went to take him out of his blankets and cuddle him and he wasn't there anymore and I kept telling my family that I couldn't find the baby and they wouldn't help me look! Instead, they brought me someone else's baby...it was really weird, I woke up with a slight headache. Ugh...prego dreams...

My first pregnancy, which seems like a thousand years ago, the first thing I bought her was this really cute going home outfit...that she didn't fit in...at all. She was only 6 lbs. 4 oz and the clothes looked HUGE on her.


----------



## GoogilyBear

oceania said:


> Greetings to all the new ones :flower: It really is wonderful having this group as a support system, we're all going through the same thing!
> 
> I did another pregnancy test yesterday at 3wks3days and line was a LOT stronger than the FMU one on 3wks2days, and I did it with pretty diluted afternoon pee :D So I'm very happy. I'm also getting the smell thing, I'm pretty okay with all normal smells but bad smells REALLY smell bad now... dog poop is awful. I'm feeling nauseous throughout the day, it comes and goes in waves..eating small portions throughout theday helps. I am craving SALT a lot and MEAT, normally I love sugar and all sugary treats but nah nothing like that for me. Salad and fruits are doing it for me too now :thumbup: I'm quite happy honestly, I'm heavy gal (245 pounds) and hoping not to gain much, max 10 throughout the pregnancy or rather lose some.
> 
> Does anyone else have a sore back? I woke up at 2 AM last night, my back was excruciatingly painful! It's a different kind of pain than AF back pain, it feels almost like a nerve is being pressed on, what has helped is sleeping with a pillow between my legs. I am feeling slight pain in my back throughout the day, since two days ago but not excruciatingly bad now. And no spotting, just got the leucorrhea thing going on.
> 
> How was your beta test Shilo?

Yes I know the back pain! It started again in the evening yesterday and then during the night I ended up sleeping with a pillow between my legs, I wonder why that is.. May have to do some looking into it :/ 

Smells haven't bothered me too much yet but my hunger has increased, I am not a big eater but I've eaten a lot the past few days more then I would normally. 

So the discharge is normal too?? I don't remember having any when Imogen ( my little miss monster hehe) but this time i seem to have it a lot more then if I did back then. 

Hope everyone is doing well today :) congrats to all newbies!!! 

I know it's super early but has anyone else been thinking about names, OH has suddenly jumped on the " what shall we call it" band wagon, so safe to say I think he is DEFINATLY got used to the idea now and is getting excited :) :happydance:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Nikoru0111 said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again! I didn't really introduce myself either...
> 
> I'll be 30 in a week (Sob) and my husband is also 30. Our son was a happy accident and he just turned 2. I never wanted another baby but I abruptly changed my mind after realizing I would regret not giving him any siblings. It started out that I was TTC for my son, but by the end of the month I was TTC for ME and I wanted another baby so bad! lol
> 
> I have 3 indoor cats and 1 stray cat who lives on my deck, and one frog named Wally who we found on the wall. Hence the name.
> 
> I'm currently 11 dpo and due June 8. Hoping for a sticky! Here's my wondfo lines so far
> 
> View attachment 806087
> 
> 
> I like the sound of the frog! Is it cute? Also I love cats! My mother's who was almost like a brother to me ran away when I left home to go to live in Japan. He hasn't been seen since :nope: we are all heartbroken.
> 
> I'm hoping yours is a sticky! I hope mine is too! I'm getting nervous just thinking about the possibilities and I want to be all excited looking at baby clothes and stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> For all you 2nd timers, what was the first thing you bought during your first pregnancy? When was it? When did you tell close family, like parents? I just don't want to jinx anything by telling too early but I'm so excited I just want to tell everyone! For now though...it will just have to be you guys! Let's all get excited together! XClick to expand...

I am a second timer heheh! Although the first time was very different, I wasn't with my little girls dad and we were actually on a break, my mum she was disappointed (I was 19) she and my ex booked me in for an abortion ( which I am totally against but everyone's entitled to their opinion and I agree in some cases it's nessicary, I shall say why tho in a mo) but then I told my dad (who also is against btw) and he was over the moon and cried with joy. I was still a bit of a mess at the time and didn't know what I wanted, a friend of mine who is very dear to me knows me better then myself and she knew what I was going to do before I did, it took me to being on the hospital bed getting admitted though before I walked out and said no I can do this and it will be for the better!!! 

The first thing was bought by my friend who new before me what I was doing, she bought a set of baby grows and blanket which I've still got because sadly, I've lost contact with her and she was a gem in the rocks :(
The first thing I officially bought was a playmat hehe. It was chocolate and cream and perfect as we didn't know what we were having.

Unfortunatly after Imogen's 1st birthday I became pregnant again but by this time my partner had continued his drinking and started with the violence, he took me to hospital and I did as I was told. The biggest regret if my life but I feared for me and my daughters safety if I was to keep the baby. I was very very early though and had the tablet version, I went through a mini labour and had to push and see it. I cried for weeks but don't worry I am fine about talking about it because I know my experience has helped others who've been scared and in a simalur position. Me and him split not too long after this because I couldn't take it anymore.

But we are so much better off now and I know Steve is nothing like that, he loves Imogen as his own :,)


----------



## Nikoru0111

GoogilyBear said:


> Hope everyone is doing well today :) congrats to all newbies!!!
> 
> I know it's super early but has anyone else been thinking about names, OH has suddenly jumped on the " what shall we call it" band wagon, so safe to say I think he is DEFINATLY got used to the idea now and is getting excited :) :happydance:

Actually me and my husband already decided on names way before thinking about pregnancy. So we have one for a girl and one for a boy sorted and a few back ups in case of multiples. They will be western names but able to be Japanese names too. They'll have kanji names.


----------



## susannah14

GoogilyBear said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again! I didn't really introduce myself either...
> 
> I'll be 30 in a week (Sob) and my husband is also 30. Our son was a happy accident and he just turned 2. I never wanted another baby but I abruptly changed my mind after realizing I would regret not giving him any siblings. It started out that I was TTC for my son, but by the end of the month I was TTC for ME and I wanted another baby so bad! lol
> 
> I have 3 indoor cats and 1 stray cat who lives on my deck, and one frog named Wally who we found on the wall. Hence the name.
> 
> I'm currently 11 dpo and due June 8. Hoping for a sticky! Here's my wondfo lines so far
> 
> View attachment 806087
> 
> 
> I like the sound of the frog! Is it cute? Also I love cats! My mother's who was almost like a brother to me ran away when I left home to go to live in Japan. He hasn't been seen since :nope: we are all heartbroken.
> 
> I'm hoping yours is a sticky! I hope mine is too! I'm getting nervous just thinking about the possibilities and I want to be all excited looking at baby clothes and stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> For all you 2nd timers, what was the first thing you bought during your first pregnancy? When was it? When did you tell close family, like parents? I just don't want to jinx anything by telling too early but I'm so excited I just want to tell everyone! For now though...it will just have to be you guys! Let's all get excited together! XClick to expand...
> 
> I am a second timer heheh! Although the first time was very different, I wasn't with my little girls dad and we were actually on a break, my mum she was disappointed (I was 19) she and my ex booked me in for an abortion ( which I am totally against but everyone's entitled to their opinion and I agree in some cases it's nessicary, I shall say why tho in a mo) but then I told my dad (who also is against btw) and he was over the moon and cried with joy. I was still a bit of a mess at the time and didn't know what I wanted, a friend of mine who is very dear to me knows me better then myself and she knew what I was going to do before I did, it took me to being on the hospital bed getting admitted though before I walked out and said no I can do this and it will be for the better!!!
> 
> The first thing was bought by my friend who new before me what I was doing, she bought a set of baby grows and blanket which I've still got because sadly, I've lost contact with her and she was a gem in the rocks :(
> The first thing I officially bought was a playmat hehe. It was chocolate and cream and perfect as we didn't know what we were having.
> 
> Unfortunatly after Imogen's 1st birthday I became pregnant again but by this time my partner had continued his drinking and started with the violence, he took me to hospital and I did as I was told. The biggest regret if my life but I feared for me and my daughters safety if I was to keep the baby. I was very very early though and had the tablet version, I went through a mini labour and had to push and see it. I cried for weeks but don't worry I am fine about talking about it because I know my experience has helped others who've been scared and in a simalur position. Me and him split not too long after this because I couldn't take it anymore.
> 
> But we are so much better off now and I know Steve is nothing like that, he loves Imogen as his own :,)Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you went through that, Googily. People don't realize how much it affects women too. I used to work at a pregnancy center and you have no idea how many women came in thinking all that was inside them was a ball of cells...at 8 weeks! Horrifying. :nope:

Nik, for my first we bought a crib right after my 8 week u/s. Because until I saw the little gummy bear with my own eyes, I didn't believe it was really there! lol! (Funny seeing as how I worked at a preg center but I was in denial about my accident). We didn't tell anyone until 15 weeks. We really surprised everyone.


----------



## susannah14

Nikoru0111 said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today :) congrats to all newbies!!!
> 
> I know it's super early but has anyone else been thinking about names, OH has suddenly jumped on the " what shall we call it" band wagon, so safe to say I think he is DEFINATLY got used to the idea now and is getting excited :) :happydance:
> 
> Actually me and my husband already decided on names way before thinking about pregnancy. So we have one for a girl and one for a boy sorted and a few back ups in case of multiples. They will be western names but able to be Japanese names too. They'll have kanji names.Click to expand...

Would you mind sharing your names? I'm interested in what Western/Japanese sounds like. Promise I won't steal them :)

So sad about your cat btw. I'm def a cat lady. If I wasn't married I'd have a ton. My hypothetical rule is "one cat per person per floor". Now with the addition of the new baby, I can have 12 cats! lol


----------



## GoogilyBear

Thanks hunny , at least I am on a much better path now :) 
I didn't think for one moment that it was just a ball of cells, who on earth can think that, it makes me sad and angry all at once! It's a life. A creation of life that not everyone can just make, I know many people struggle and would give anything to "just fall pregnant", many people take it for granted but then again I am not one to judge. Everyone has an opinion on it or their reasons such as I did and I regret it so much. My little angel is up there somewhere :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

susannah14 said:


> Would you mind sharing your names? I'm interested in what Western/Japanese sounds like. Promise I won't steal them :)
> 
> So sad about your cat btw. I'm def a cat lady. If I wasn't married I'd have a ton. My hypothetical rule is "one cat per person per floor". Now with the addition of the new baby, I can have 12 cats! lol


That is an amazing cat rule! I would have loads too if I didn't live in a small apartment. We will probably have to move before we have the baby. 
My names are:
Celina for a girl, and Kenzo for a boy. Both semi designer names. Celina is easier to pronounce for Japanese people than Celine. I won't type out the Japanese because you won't be able to read (neither can I though), so those are the western spellings.


----------



## GoogilyBear

I too am interested in these names, that's if you don't mind sharing with us! they sound wonderful :) always like hearing names from around the world, they are just so pretty and I love anything different! We have a boy and a girls name, and back up names for twins, because both my parents are twins :)


----------



## Shilo

I had my beta but don't have the results yet. I should know in the next few hours. It's 11 AM here. I'm so nervous.

We have a for sure boy and for sure girl name picked out. We also have a 2nd girl name picked out as a back up. My last pregnancy was multiples and I was on fertility meds this time too so we like to have 2 for each gender. Although, boy names are hard for me. I only love one boy name. So hopefully if we have multiples there's no more than one boy lol.


----------



## poysenivye

Shilo...let us know as soon as you know! 

I don't have a boy name picked out yet. But, I have had a girl's name picked out...my current kiddos names are: 

Trinity, Saben, Alera, Ivye, and Michael

new girl name: Aree


----------



## coucou11

Big hugs to you Googily! I am so happy for you that you are in a better place, and your little angel is happy too. Congrats on this next chapter!!

Poys - that is so impressive that you are in the military! Wow!! I go running as well and definitely want to keep in shape this pregnancy, as I know the second time can be harder to stay fit. I'm swearing off the candy for a little while (let's see how that goes, haha!)

Shilo definitely let us know! So excited for you!

Nik - this is my second time around - the first time, I honestly don't think I bought anything before 12 weeks, and I didn't tell anyone! My husband knew, and one close friend found out because I went to visit her and couldn't drink, haha. I just wanted to be sure, especially because it was our first and I knew all our families would be so excited. I want to say the first thing I bought was...gosh I can't remember! Probably a onesie of sorts :) Maybe a hat. I think this time around I will tell people sooner - although I'm still super nervous, it will just be harder to keep it a secret. The last time I was starting a new job and I just told people I didn't drink. But now they know! So that will be the biggest giveaway. I live away from my parents and in-laws though, and won't tell them until probably 10-12 weeks.

Attaching my FRER from this morning! I handed it to my husband and he went "so what does this mean?" I was like, look at the lines friend! Haha, men!
 



Attached Files:







test26.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kit603

We have told a few close people - my mum & step-dad, dad & step-mum, MIL, my sister and my best friend. They already know that we've been TTC for the last 5 years and that I was hoping to be referred for IVF in December, so it was easier to tell them now then have them ask how things are going and have to lie. Plus, it's nice to have some support.

We won't tell anybody else until later. At the earliest, we would consider telling family after we've seen HB on a scan but we definitely won't tell everyone else until end of first tri. 

We have a name picked for a girl and a tentative name for a boy.


----------



## Shilo

Nice lines!

As far as telling people, my mom, mom's boyfriend, sister and cousin know. And my fiance of course. I told them as soon as I knew since they knew we were trying anyways. My mom is the one that picked up my fertility meds for me lol. Last time I texted my mom and told her because I was crying after being told I'd miscarry. So I just went ahead and told as soon as I knew this time.

Last time, J (what I call my fiance on here) didn't tell his parents until after we knew I was miscarrying. I don't know when he's going to tell them this time. He may want to wait until our ultrasound in 2 weeks. They have no grandchildren so it's a bit different than my mom who has 4 already.

As far as friends, a few that know of my struggles know but as far as things like announcing on FB, I will likely wait until after the 12 week ultrasound.


----------



## coucou11

Woo just popping in to say the lightheadedness is hitting me hard today. I had very few symptoms my first time around, wonder if I will have more this time. 

Any tricks to keep that one at bay? Don't stand up too fast, haha. Drink more water?


----------



## foreternity

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today. Good here. Still taking forever to fall asleep at night. On the bright side I'm getting a lot of reading done :). DH is in the national guard and has a 3 day drill so it's just me and the dogs this weekend. LOTS of housework to get done unfortunately.

Googily - My goodness, what an experience! I'm so glad to hear you're in a much better and happy place in life. 

We definitely have a name picked for a boy, Van Douglas. Van was DH's grandfather's name who he REALLY really looked up to. He passed away suddenly after a fall 3 years ago when DH was on a deployment to Afghanistan. We were lucky none of the cousin's took the name before us! Douglas is DH's middle name as well as his dad's. As for a girl, we are leaning towards Maggie Maree. My maternal grandmother's name was Margaret and I've always loved the name Maggie. Then Maree is my mom's middle name.


----------



## poysenivye

foreternity said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today. Good here. Still taking forever to fall asleep at night. On the bright side I'm getting a lot of reading done :). DH is in the national guard and has a 3 day drill so it's just me and the dogs this weekend. LOTS of housework to get done unfortunately.
> 
> Googily - My goodness, what an experience! I'm so glad to hear you're in a much better and happy place in life.
> 
> We definitely have a name picked for a boy, Van Douglas. Van was DH's grandfather's name who he REALLY really looked up to. He passed away suddenly after a fall 3 years ago when DH was on a deployment to Afghanistan. We were lucky none of the cousin's took the name before us! Douglas is DH's middle name as well as his dad's. As for a girl, we are leaning towards Maggie Maree. My maternal grandmother's name was Margaret and I've always loved the name Maggie. Then Maree is my mom's middle name.

Drill definitely sucks. I have drill this weekend too. Oh well, pays the bills. Thank your husband for his service!!


----------



## foreternity

poysenivye said:


> foreternity said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today. Good here. Still taking forever to fall asleep at night. On the bright side I'm getting a lot of reading done :). DH is in the national guard and has a 3 day drill so it's just me and the dogs this weekend. LOTS of housework to get done unfortunately.
> 
> Googily - My goodness, what an experience! I'm so glad to hear you're in a much better and happy place in life.
> 
> We definitely have a name picked for a boy, Van Douglas. Van was DH's grandfather's name who he REALLY really looked up to. He passed away suddenly after a fall 3 years ago when DH was on a deployment to Afghanistan. We were lucky none of the cousin's took the name before us! Douglas is DH's middle name as well as his dad's. As for a girl, we are leaning towards Maggie Maree. My maternal grandmother's name was Margaret and I've always loved the name Maggie. Then Maree is my mom's middle name.
> 
> Drill definitely sucks. I have drill this weekend too. Oh well, pays the bills. Thank your husband for his service!!Click to expand...

Thank YOU as well! It's definitely a pain at times, but the extra money is nice. He's currently a battery commander and is planning to get out after their next AT. Normally that is in July, but next year they are planning for it to start May 29th and possibly last 3 weeks. I'm due about June 4th... soooo ya. He'll be able to come home for a little while, but still makes me nervous!


----------



## susannah14

coucou11 said:


> Woo just popping in to say the lightheadedness is hitting me hard today. I had very few symptoms my first time around, wonder if I will have more this time.
> 
> Any tricks to keep that one at bay? Don't stand up too fast, haha. Drink more water?

I had lightheadedness yesterday, along with cramping. Today, nothing! I am a lot more well rested today so that might be it. Try sleeping more :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

I took another test first thing this morning and my line wasn't any darker at 10dpo so I'm starting to worry a little. I know it's early but I'm so scared. I don't think I realised how much I wanted this until it happened. I want so badly for this to be a sticky. I bet 1st trimester drags! 

I think I might tell my sister today. I was the first person she told (after her bf of course). She told everyone very early on. I don't think the thought of MC even entered her head. Maybe that's what I need to do. Think positive or not at all!


----------



## poysenivye

Ugh. So, I was cramping pretty bad and I have not been able to get an OB to call me back so I went to the ER. turns out I was dehydrated a bit (which I had 5 bottles of water today), my potassium was low and I had a UTI. The doc asked about my LMP, and then told me that they couldn't find an intrauterine pregnancy, and that I may not have a viable pregnancy. I told him that I had just gotten my nexplanon out and that didn't happen until aug 25th and that I believe we conceived on sept 11. He asked when I found out I was pregnant and I said yesterday by blood. And then he said that my HCG was 868, and that I may be normal then. Ugh. Goodness. Heart ache. :dohh:


----------



## Nikoru0111

poysenivye said:


> Ugh. So, I was cramping pretty bad and I have not been able to get an OB to call me back so I went to the ER. turns out I was dehydrated a bit (which I had 5 bottles of water today), my potassium was low and I had a UTI. The doc asked about my LMP, and then told me that they couldn't find an intrauterine pregnancy, and that I may not have a viable pregnancy. I told him that I had just gotten my nexplanon out and that didn't happen until aug 25th and that I believe we conceived on sept 11. He asked when I found out I was pregnant and I said yesterday by blood. And then he said that my HCG was 868, and that I may be normal then. Ugh. Goodness. Heart ache. :dohh:

My heart was pounding reading your post...I got to the end and felt relieved. Surely it would be too small to find it right now. I have a feeling that it'll be okay for you and nice and sticky in the right place. But wow at that HCG. I'm wondering what mine is. I probably should go to the doctors soon to get it confirmed. I'm just so scared that it won't show up yet at the doctors with my faint positive line. Don't want to look like a loon, especially since I'm in a foreign country and can't explain myself properly.


----------



## poysenivye

Nikoru0111 said:


> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. So, I was cramping pretty bad and I have not been able to get an OB to call me back so I went to the ER. turns out I was dehydrated a bit (which I had 5 bottles of water today), my potassium was low and I had a UTI. The doc asked about my LMP, and then told me that they couldn't find an intrauterine pregnancy, and that I may not have a viable pregnancy. I told him that I had just gotten my nexplanon out and that didn't happen until aug 25th and that I believe we conceived on sept 11. He asked when I found out I was pregnant and I said yesterday by blood. And then he said that my HCG was 868, and that I may be normal then. Ugh. Goodness. Heart ache. :dohh:
> 
> My heart was pounding reading your post...I got to the end and felt relieved. Surely it would be too small to find it right now. I have a feeling that it'll be okay for you and nice and sticky in the right place. But wow at that HCG. I'm wondering what mine is. I probably should go to the doctors soon to get it confirmed. I'm just so scared that it won't show up yet at the doctors with my faint positive line. Don't want to look like a loon, especially since I'm in a foreign country and can't explain myself properly.Click to expand...

Oh I tell you, when he started talking, my heart jumped into my throat for sure. I'm sure your line will get darker and darker. Remember, HCG doubles every 72 hours, so your line would prob get darker after 3 days. Maybe...that's what was explained to me


----------



## foreternity

poysenivye said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. So, I was cramping pretty bad and I have not been able to get an OB to call me back so I went to the ER. turns out I was dehydrated a bit (which I had 5 bottles of water today), my potassium was low and I had a UTI. The doc asked about my LMP, and then told me that they couldn't find an intrauterine pregnancy, and that I may not have a viable pregnancy. I told him that I had just gotten my nexplanon out and that didn't happen until aug 25th and that I believe we conceived on sept 11. He asked when I found out I was pregnant and I said yesterday by blood. And then he said that my HCG was 868, and that I may be normal then. Ugh. Goodness. Heart ache. :dohh:
> 
> My heart was pounding reading your post...I got to the end and felt relieved. Surely it would be too small to find it right now. I have a feeling that it'll be okay for you and nice and sticky in the right place. But wow at that HCG. I'm wondering what mine is. I probably should go to the doctors soon to get it confirmed. I'm just so scared that it won't show up yet at the doctors with my faint positive line. Don't want to look like a loon, especially since I'm in a foreign country and can't explain myself properly.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I tell you, when he started talking, my heart jumped into my throat for sure. I'm sure your line will get darker and darker. Remember, HCG doubles every 72 hours, so your line would prob get darker after 3 days. Maybe...that's what was explained to meClick to expand...

How nerve wrecking for you! I'm sure everything is just fine. It's definitely early so very possible nothing would be visible yet. HCG levels sound good!


----------



## foreternity

Nikoru0111 said:


> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. So, I was cramping pretty bad and I have not been able to get an OB to call me back so I went to the ER. turns out I was dehydrated a bit (which I had 5 bottles of water today), my potassium was low and I had a UTI. The doc asked about my LMP, and then told me that they couldn't find an intrauterine pregnancy, and that I may not have a viable pregnancy. I told him that I had just gotten my nexplanon out and that didn't happen until aug 25th and that I believe we conceived on sept 11. He asked when I found out I was pregnant and I said yesterday by blood. And then he said that my HCG was 868, and that I may be normal then. Ugh. Goodness. Heart ache. :dohh:
> 
> My heart was pounding reading your post...I got to the end and felt relieved. Surely it would be too small to find it right now. I have a feeling that it'll be okay for you and nice and sticky in the right place. But wow at that HCG. I'm wondering what mine is. I probably should go to the doctors soon to get it confirmed. I'm just so scared that it won't show up yet at the doctors with my faint positive line. Don't want to look like a loon, especially since I'm in a foreign country and can't explain myself properly.Click to expand...

Normal doubling time for HCG is 48-72 hours so I don't think it's concerning that your line wasn't any darker today. Maybe try again in a couple of days. I totally understand the worry, though! I've had a little cramping/pain on my right side where'd I'd had the ectopic. I've read it's completely normal to have pain there during a viable pregnancy after an ectopic, but I still keep freaking out that just maybe it's another. I hate not being able to completely enjoy this stage, but it can be so stressful!


----------



## jumpingo

hope it's okay i'm still lurking and stalking this thread...bfn today at 9dpo:dohh: but still holding out for a june bug:flower:



Nikoru0111 said:


> My names are:
> Celina for a girl, and Kenzo for a boy. Both semi designer names. Celina is easier to pronounce for Japanese people than Celine. I won't type out the Japanese because you won't be able to read (neither can I though), so those are the western spellings.

i love talking names. before i met my husband, i dated a couple japanese guys and always brainstormed about names that would work in both languages. and i'm always curious what names people pick. what's the current "PC" term for japanese/non-japanese kids? i know there was a huge backlash from the term "hafu" in japanese in recent years. i've heard a lot of words thrown around. does your husband use one in particular?

anyway, i LOVE the names you guys have picked!! i would think though, that since Celine ends in an "N" sound, it would be doable in japanese? (for those that don't know, all japanese words end in a vowel or N, due to the phonetics of the characters) i knew a girl whose name was Selina, but didn't know her kanji. is your husband, or his parents, going to pick the characters? or are you gonna have the shrine priest pick? and i LOVE names with Zs. kenzo won't get butchered in english either, like a lot of japanese names:thumbup:

sorry, so many questions:blush: am actually sort of jealous...when i married my (american) husband, all "dreams" of naming my kid something japanese sort of went out the window as i know eventually they will most likely live in the US and, with our genes, probably be light haired and light eyed, so a japanese name might just be setting them up for difficultly later, you know?:roll:


----------



## Nikoru0111

jumpingo said:


> hope it's okay i'm still lurking and stalking this thread...bfn today at 9dpo:dohh: but still holding out for a june bug:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> My names are:
> Celina for a girl, and Kenzo for a boy. Both semi designer names. Celina is easier to pronounce for Japanese people than Celine. I won't type out the Japanese because you won't be able to read (neither can I though), so those are the western spellings.
> 
> i love talking names. before i met my husband, i dated a couple japanese guys and always brainstormed about names that would work in both languages. and i'm always curious what names people pick. what's the current "PC" term for japanese/non-japanese kids? i know there was a huge backlash from the term "hafu" in japanese in recent years. i've heard a lot of words thrown around. does your husband use one in particular?
> 
> anyway, i LOVE the names you guys have picked!! i would think though, that since Celine ends in an "N" sound, it would be doable in japanese? (for those that don't know, all japanese words end in a vowel or N, due to the phonetics of the characters) i knew a girl whose name was Selina, but didn't know her kanji. is your husband, or his parents, going to pick the characters? or are you gonna have the shrine priest pick? and i LOVE names with Zs. kenzo won't get butchered in english either, like a lot of japanese names:thumbup:
> 
> sorry, so many questions:blush: am actually sort of jealous...when i married my (american) husband, all "dreams" of naming my kid something japanese sort of went out the window as i know eventually they will most likely live in the US and, with our genes, probably be light haired and light eyed, so a japanese name might just be setting them up for difficultly later, you know?:roll:Click to expand...

Yeah I believe Celine is probably doable but I think there also would maybe be a problem with the Kanji. Anyway my husband prefers Celina so Celina it is haha. My husband is in charge of the Kanji :winkwink: for Celina it will be Serina in Japanese, three kanji. I wanted to have &#26792; (Asian pear) as the kanji for "ri" because I love them but sadly my husband says we shouldn't use that one. 

I actually have a friend back home that had a baby a year and a half ago and my friend is half french half American but was born and brought up in Japan so she had to think of a name that worked in French, Japanese and English. She chose Juno and she also has kanji for her name.

Anyway good luck for this cycle! P.S can you get American pregnancy tests on the base? I'm jealous if you can. I'm fed up of the choice of three (all non digital) that you can get in Japan. I really wanted to get a digital one haha. I was wondering what life on the base is like? Are you allowed to leave? (I'm totally ignorant with these matters).


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hello all,
Looks like everyone is doing well. 

Poysenivye - Reading your experience I was so anxious...glad everything went well...

AFM - I have been BUSY BUSY at work...so hardly got any time to notice my symptoms....This is my second...and I realize I am not as paranoid with this pregnancy as I was with my first. I get random stretching pains and that scared me when I was pregnant with my daughter but now I am not scared and frankly I am not paying that much attention to them :D! 

More about me - I am probably the oldest of the lot here :)! I turned 34 in Aug so will be almost 35 when this baby is born. We started late and there is nothing different I would have done if I had to relive my life :)!

We just moved states couple months ago and so I didn't have an OBGYN and I picked one just a few weeks ago and had scheduled a first consult with her on Oct 1. It just so happened that we got lucky this cycle and now I get to go see her at 5 weeks pregnant...which is nice...I am hoping and praying i really like her and she is allowed to deliver at the nicer hospitals here...


We haven't even started picking names yet...too far away from that...I think with my daughter we only started after we found the gender :D! It just cut our work in half hehe..my almoist 3 year old tells me every day that it is her baby sister in my tummy..so who knows..may be she knows something I don't :D!


----------



## jumpingo

Nikoru0111 said:


> Yeah I believe Celine is probably doable but I think there also would maybe be a problem with the Kanji. Anyway my husband prefers Celina so Celina it is haha. My husband is in charge of the Kanji :winkwink: for Celina it will be Serina in Japanese, three kanji. I wanted to have &#26792; (Asian pear) as the kanji for "ri" because I love them but sadly my husband says we shouldn't use that one.
> 
> I actually have a friend back home that had a baby a year and a half ago and my friend is half french half American but was born and brought up in Japan so she had to think of a name that worked in French, Japanese and English. She chose Juno and she also has kanji for her name.

why no pear kanji? i love them, too. should be the season for them right now too!! i feel like i see it in names here and there...?:shrug: i think there are a lot of RI characters though, so i'm sure you'll find one you both like! i like &#22856; and &#37027; for NA characters but SE is a tough one. seems like &#26143; is popular in recent names like Seira, Sena, etc. but as much as i love stars, not sure i could use it in my kid's name:shy: looked up names on a japanese site and came across a character i didn't know: &#33465; SERI seems to mean parsley and is one of the green plants used in the rice dish eaten on the 7th day of the new year in japan (never had it, but heard of it:haha:). the site i looked at said it blooms in summer:thumbup: (https://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/leaf/jn2/125284/m0u/picture/0/)

sorry, i'm really bored today:blush::haha:

p.s. LOVE the name Juno. wanted &#27193;&#20035; for the characters. one of my best friends in japan has that same NO character...maybe i can convince my husband? am thinking he'll veto it because of the movie though:roll:


----------



## jumpingo

Nikoru0111 said:


> Anyway good luck for this cycle! P.S can you get American pregnancy tests on the base? I'm jealous if you can. I'm fed up of the choice of three (all non digital) that you can get in Japan. I really wanted to get a digital one haha. I was wondering what life on the base is like? Are you allowed to leave? (I'm totally ignorant with these matters).

thanks. yeah, the base is basically like mini-America. (for someone who chose to move to japan and enjoyed living here, it was a bit of a disappointment and there was some reverse culture shock for me when i moved on base. and it's far from the station:dohh: but my husband has to live on base, so it was not a topic that was even up for debate/discussion if we wanted to live together...um, duh?:haha:) but it's like living in Any-Small-Town, USA. there's a Chili's and the bank, post office, bowling alley, movie theater, high school, middle school, 2 elementary schools, gym, pool, grocery store and then one other store that's like a scaled back version of walmart. they have a handful of different brands of pregnancy tests, a couple blue dye, a couple pink and i think one brand of digital. 

i'm just a civilian, so they scan my military issued ID at the gate, but otherwise, i can come and go as i want. i was working in tokyo, near shibuya, for awhile, but the long commute (and work-related BS:roll:) just got to be too much, so i quit. my husband has stricter rules though. it's a totally different world than anything i've ever known (military, government, base life, etc), so i totally understand your questions. i had no idea what i was getting into!:haha:


----------



## Nikoru0111

jumpingo said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> Anyway good luck for this cycle! P.S can you get American pregnancy tests on the base? I'm jealous if you can. I'm fed up of the choice of three (all non digital) that you can get in Japan. I really wanted to get a digital one haha. I was wondering what life on the base is like? Are you allowed to leave? (I'm totally ignorant with these matters).
> 
> thanks. yeah, the base is basically like mini-America. (for someone who chose to move to japan and enjoyed living here, it was a bit of a disappointment and there was some reverse culture shock for me when i moved on base. and it's far from the station:dohh: but my husband has to live on base, so it was not a topic that was even up for debate/discussion if we wanted to live together...um, duh?:haha:) but it's like living in Any-Small-Town, USA. there's a Chili's and the bank, post office, bowling alley, movie theater, high school, middle school, 2 elementary schools, gym, pool, grocery store and then one other store that's like a scaled back version of walmart. they have a handful of different brands of pregnancy tests, a couple blue dye, a couple pink and i think one brand of digital.
> 
> i'm just a civilian, so they scan my military issued ID at the gate, but otherwise, i can come and go as i want. i was working in tokyo, near shibuya, for awhile, but the long commute (and work-related BS:roll:) just got to be too much, so i quit. my husband has stricter rules though. it's a totally different world than anything i've ever known (military, government, base life, etc), so i totally understand your questions. i had no idea what i was getting into!:haha:Click to expand...

Wow! So i guess though when you have to give birth, you'll have to venture out to one of the hospitals. It is okay for you though because you can speak Japanese. I have only been living in Japan for 6 months so still new at all this, I'm excited for my Japanese classes to start on the 1st. Hopefully i might be able to speak a lot more by the time I give birth! I hope so! We have been looking at hospitals today, early I know but I heard it is better to go to the same place all the way through the pregnancy if possible so im thinking where i should make my first appointment for confirmation. 

Yeah I think so far my husband has &#26143;&#12288;picked for Se but Im not sure he is totally decided yet anyway...I might be able to get some nashi in there after all. Still the "ri" he has chosen means Jasmine &#33673; and i like that too. For na &#22856;. 

kenzo might be &#20860;&#23447;

Juno is &#29664;&#20035;&#12288;:thumbup:


----------



## lucy_lu10

poysenivye said:


> lucy_lu10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Shilo, fingers crossed for you. Man, this afternoon at work, I stood up to write something on my board and I had to lean against it because I got tunnel vision and my arms and legs felt like they were going to give out and then it all went black. But I stayed leaned against the board until it passed. Man, not cool. I need to run today. But I'm going to relax.
> 
> Are you a runner? I'm thinking about starting up again gently as there's a fun 5k race in my town next month but I haven't gotten my butt out there lately.......Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am in the military, so I have to stay in shape anyway. But my 9 year old has decided that he wants to run a 5K sometime soon, so I've started training with him so that he can be successful. The 5K runner app is really good if you want to start from nothing to something and allow your body to get into it gently. And getting my butt out there is definitely the hardest thing for me too!Click to expand...

Right on! And good for your son!! :thumbup:
I used to run a fair bit and did my first half marathon last year but ever since then, I kind of fazed out of it. Not sure why, just lazy I guess! lol I think a 5k would be okay now but knowing how pregnancy goes (all that pelvic pressure and whatnot), the running likely won't last!


----------



## jumpingo

Nikoru0111 said:


> Wow! So i guess though when you have to give birth, you'll have to venture out to one of the hospitals. It is okay for you though because you can speak Japanese. I have only been living in Japan for 6 months so still new at all this, I'm excited for my Japanese classes to start on the 1st. Hopefully i might be able to speak a lot more by the time I give birth! I hope so! We have been looking at hospitals today, early I know but I heard it is better to go to the same place all the way through the pregnancy if possible so im thinking where i should make my first appointment for confirmation.
> 
> Yeah I think so far my husband has &#26143;&#12288;picked for Se but Im not sure he is totally decided yet anyway...I might be able to get some nashi in there after all. Still the "ri" he has chosen means Jasmine &#33673; and i like that too. For na &#22856;.
> 
> kenzo might be &#20860;&#23447;
> 
> Juno is &#29664;&#20035;&#12288;:thumbup:

oh, oops, there's a hospital here too. that's where my husband works:haha: but, it's not very big and, for some things, you do have to go to off base hospitals. even speaking japanese, hospitals were the one thing i used to travel all the way across the city to go somewhere with an english speaking doctor. even still, sometimes the medical terms were words i didn't even know in english!:wacko:

and i have heard the same about "getting in" early - apparently they get totally booked up by certain point (based on due date?) and then won't accept any more?:shrug: but obviously i'm not sure on that. definitely worth having a look around! in what area do you live/are you looking? 

also, i tend to think japanese docs aren't used to having "conversation" with their patients, but more that the doctor just tells you and that's it. so might be interesting to meet some of the staff/doctors and pick one that seems to "get" you and your husband and your situation, if you can be picky. also, be warned, they will be sticklers for weight gain.:roll:

didn't realize &#33673; meant jasmine. very pretty:flower:


----------



## DixiePrincess

Hello Ladies Im praying to join yall. The top test is from this morning the bottom from tonight. Cb digital was neg. But i know its early.
 



Attached Files:







aa.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 61


----------



## Shilo

Congrats, Dixie! When is your due date so I can get you added?

My 10DPO beta was 12.5, 13DPO was 63 and 17DPO was 300 with a doubling time of 42 hours. It needed to be atleast 252 so I'm happy it's over that but I was hoping for a bit higher. I go back for another beta on Monday. I don't know why but I'm feeling a bit down. I feel like everyone I see online has higher HCG and doubling times than me at this point. After my last pregnancy being a miscarriage, I'm feeling pretty down and pessimistic today :(


----------



## DixiePrincess

It should be about the 7th. i know im so afraid im gonna have a chemical or miscarriage almost feel like this cant happen to me so im so afraid something will go wrong. But im normally a worry wart in everything anyway lol


----------



## kit603

Shilo - I thought those betas looked good :) I've always been told by doctor that they're more interested in the doubling time than the actual hcg number itself, and yours is fine :thumbup:


----------



## oceania

hi Dixie, welcome :) I think for most of us the 1st trimester is the most nervewracking, but I hope and pray ALL of us end up with beautiful babies in June. 

Wow, some of you are so ahead with planning! I don't plan to really think of names or much until the gender scan and I don't plan to buy anything until the first ultrasound which will be between 10-12 weeks. 

I live in Finland and we have free government healthcare here, so I don't have a health insurance and everything is totally free. It seems our appointments start quite late though, I am planning to call on monday for mine when I'm 4 weeks approx and I read online that it will be booked for between 8 to 10 weeks pregnant and nothing at all will happen until then. Weird.

Regarding termination -- I think women who do end up making that choice prefer to see it as a ball of cells to avoid getting too attached, it's not an easy choice to make. Even now with this very much wanted pregnancy a part of me wants to not get attached until my first scan, fearing something will go wrong :( I had to POAS again and thank God I had a stronger line again, almost as strong as the control line. I think I will POAS all the way until my first appointment lol. I need to order some of the cheapies online.

How is everyone feeling? My backpain has reduced, but I have some strange sensations in my lower belly, not pain but just sensations, lack of appetite and feeling very emotional.


----------



## kit603

I'm in the UK and we have free government healthcare as well. We do have to contribute to prescription charges and there's a contribution charge of £8.05 per item on a prescription unless you're exempt (under 18, full-time student etc). Later in pregnancy women get free prescriptions too but I'm not sure when that starts. 

I guess I'm actually really lucky not to have to pay for anything towards blood tests, ultrasounds and the labour/birth etc. 

I think the systems must work pretty similarly - first scan is usually 10-12 weeks here and then second scan is around 20 weeks. Sometimes women do get early scans but it's at the midwife/hospital's discretion and usually only if there's a concern. 

My booking in appointment with the midwife is 3rd October and I'm looking forward to that - I've always miscarried before I got to that stage so I'm not sure what to expect really. 

I got 2-3 weeks on a digi this morning (13dpo) so I'm really shocked because usually I don't even get a positive on a digi till 13/14dpo and then it's 1-2. This time I got 1-2 at 9dpo and 2-3 at 13dpo :cloud9:


----------



## Nikoru0111

I'm British so it kind of sucks to have to pay around £4000 to give birth...although the governent will reimburse around £2500. Still it costs a lot, especially when you realise you have to buy loads of stuff and we probably will have to move since we live in a typical Japanese apartment which is pretty much a studio flat but we own it. Well have to move out and rent somewhere bigger and rent this place out. Moving in Japan costs so much too! You have to give the landlord a present of 1 months rent that you don't get back. Pus then you have your deposit (usually 2 months) and then your first months rent. My head is spinning just thinking about it. My poor husband.


----------



## poysenivye

lucy_lu10 said:


> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy_lu10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Shilo, fingers crossed for you. Man, this afternoon at work, I stood up to write something on my board and I had to lean against it because I got tunnel vision and my arms and legs felt like they were going to give out and then it all went black. But I stayed leaned against the board until it passed. Man, not cool. I need to run today. But I'm going to relax.
> 
> Are you a runner? I'm thinking about starting up again gently as there's a fun 5k race in my town next month but I haven't gotten my butt out there lately.......Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am in the military, so I have to stay in shape anyway. But my 9 year old has decided that he wants to run a 5K sometime soon, so I've started training with him so that he can be successful. The 5K runner app is really good if you want to start from nothing to something and allow your body to get into it gently. And getting my butt out there is definitely the hardest thing for me too!Click to expand...
> 
> Right on! And good for your son!! :thumbup:
> I used to run a fair bit and did my first half marathon last year but ever since then, I kind of fazed out of it. Not sure why, just lazy I guess! lol I think a 5k would be okay now but knowing how pregnancy goes (all that pelvic pressure and whatnot), the running likely won't last!Click to expand...


I am seriously hoping that the running will last a while. Even though normally around 20 weeks they want me to take it easy since I am at risk for pre-term labor. But, man, some women out there are beasts!! I am constantly amazed!


----------



## poysenivye

Shilo said:


> Congrats, Dixie! When is your due date so I can get you added?
> 
> My 10DPO beta was 12.5, 13DPO was 63 and 17DPO was 300 with a doubling time of 42 hours. It needed to be atleast 252 so I'm happy it's over that but I was hoping for a bit higher. I go back for another beta on Monday. I don't know why but I'm feeling a bit down. I feel like everyone I see online has higher HCG and doubling times than me at this point. After my last pregnancy being a miscarriage, I'm feeling pretty down and pessimistic today :(

Shilo!! Don't be down, your numbers are doubling great!! Baby glue to you!


----------



## DixiePrincess

So I afraid my test was lighter this morning. So worried it a chemical.
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-27 09.57.38.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## kit603

Dixie - Fingers crossed that it was just less concentrated urine or something. Maybe wait 48 hours and test again to be sure? x

I'm really stressed out today :( Was super excited this morning because my Clearblue Digital went from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks and I'm still only 13dpo, and then this afternoon I've had some spotting and a lot of cramping.

It was brown blood rather than pink/red and it wasn't a LOT of spotting, it was actually pretty light. But, I was already worried because of having MCs before and now I'm terrified :(


----------



## poysenivye

kit603 said:


> Dixie - Fingers crossed that it was just less concentrated urine or something. Maybe wait 48 hours and test again to be sure? x
> 
> I'm really stressed out today :( Was super excited this morning because my Clearblue Digital went from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks and I'm still only 13dpo, and then this afternoon I've had some spotting and a lot of cramping.
> 
> It was brown blood rather than pink/red and it wasn't a LOT of spotting, it was actually pretty light. But, I was already worried because of having MCs before and now I'm terrified :(

Brown blood is the best blood to have I hear...Bleeding is very scary, but if it makes you feel better...3 or my 5 kiddos had bleeding all throughout my pregnancy. And they are all still around now to drive me bonkers. :thumbup:


----------



## poysenivye

Nikoru0111 said:


> I'm British so it kind of sucks to have to pay around £4000 to give birth...although the governent will reimburse around £2500. Still it costs a lot, especially when you realise you have to buy loads of stuff and we probably will have to move since we live in a typical Japanese apartment which is pretty much a studio flat but we own it. Well have to move out and rent somewhere bigger and rent this place out. Moving in Japan costs so much too! You have to give the landlord a present of 1 months rent that you don't get back. Pus then you have your deposit (usually 2 months) and then your first months rent. My head is spinning just thinking about it. My poor husband.

Goodness! That is a lot of expenses!! I am very blessed that the service receives free healthcare. I had one baby on Medicaid, but it seemed like the only options available to me at the time were doctors that could only "squeeze me in" . So, I felt like a number there, definitely not a prego girly. Why is your husband there again? I have always wanted to visit!


----------



## kit603

poysenivye said:


> Brown blood is the best blood to have I hear...Bleeding is very scary, but if it makes you feel better...3 or my 5 kiddos had bleeding all throughout my pregnancy. And they are all still around now to drive me bonkers. :thumbup:

Thanks hun :) I know my mum had bleeding all through her pregnancies with me and my sister whenever her period would have ordinarily been due - both times she didn't realise she was pregnant until about 6 months because she thought she was till having periods :haha:

I'm slightly reassured that it's brown and it's relatively light spotting, but with my previous MCs it started off like this and then got gradually brighter/heavier. Fingers crossed its not the case this time... my line progression does look good.


----------



## poysenivye

So, let me ask...how many of you ladies have become undie/toilet paper stalkers? Meaning...you definitely examine both when using the restroom?


----------



## poysenivye

kit603 said:


> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Brown blood is the best blood to have I hear...Bleeding is very scary, but if it makes you feel better...3 or my 5 kiddos had bleeding all throughout my pregnancy. And they are all still around now to drive me bonkers. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks hun :) I know my mum had bleeding all through her pregnancies with me and my sister whenever her period would have ordinarily been due - both times she didn't realise she was pregnant until about 6 months because she thought she was till having periods :haha:
> 
> I'm slightly reassured that it's brown and it's relatively light spotting, but with my previous MCs it started off like this and then got gradually brighter/heavier. Fingers crossed its not the case this time... my line progression does look good.Click to expand...

Ahhh...Kit...:dust: to you! I really hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## kit603

poysenivye said:


> So, let me ask...how many of you ladies have become undie/toilet paper stalkers? Meaning...you definitely examine both when using the restroom?


Me :haha: :blush:


----------



## coucou11

OMG Poysenivye - YES! Why does that happen? I keep thinking my period is starting late because it feels like it - then I check and nothing. So bizarre. Also hoping that things get sorted out for you soon, how stressful!

Kit - big hugs to you and wishing you the best! I think it sounds like the spotting is very light and nothing to worry about. I had some my first pregnancy (a couple times actually in the first tri) and the doc said nothing to worry about.

Dixie - good luck to you and welcome!

Jumpingo - can't wait to see you start getting some solid positives! Yay for June Bugs!

Shilo - I think those numbers are awesome! That's a big jump, and no need to compare yourself to anyone else, we are all different.

Desi - I am 33 and turning 34 in January, so close to you :) Feel very very lucky that so far TTC hasn't been too affected due to age. I have many friends who are very concerned as they approach 35.

Nothing new from me - gonna wait and test again on Monday with an IC and see if it's gotten darker, and then call the doc this week to go in for a blood test. The first trimester is always such a crapshoot - you want to be excited but it's also so scary... you want it to be over but you also want to enjoy every moment of development. I just don't know what to think!


----------



## Nikoru0111

poysenivye said:


> Why is your husband there again? I have always wanted to visit!

He is Japanese, Japan is his home :happydance:

Hang in there Kit. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that your baby will be sticky. 

Poysenivye- I am also a knickers/loo roll stalker...I'm just so so terrified.

Girls what do you think to these? I'm worried that my line isn't dark, I think it is getting darker though...what do you think? (Yes I know I'm a crazy lady for testing every day...)

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/CB5CE635-BD38-4EE6-B0FB-AB233513CBB8.jpg

My boobs have stopped hurting as much...is that a bad sign? Man I'm a nervous wreck!

I had a dream last night though that I was pregnant with twins. Probably because every time I talk about a baby to my husband he stops me and corrects me and says "babies" lol...he wants boy-girl twins badly. I don't think chances are very high for him though but I'm glad he is all excited!


----------



## jumpingo

Nikoru0111 said:


> I had a dream last night though that I was pregnant with twins. Probably because every time I talk about a baby to my husband he stops me and corrects me and says "babies" lol...he wants boy-girl twins badly. I don't think chances are very high for him though but I'm glad he is all excited!

i dunno, you DID get a positive really early:winkwink:


----------



## foreternity

poysenivye said:


> So, let me ask...how many of you ladies have become undie/toilet paper stalkers? Meaning...you definitely examine both when using the restroom?

Uh, me! Especially last night when I was having some pain on my ectopic side. Fortunately all clear and I'm now pretty confident that the pain is just normal stuff.


----------



## foreternity

Nikoru0111 said:


> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Why is your husband there again? I have always wanted to visit!
> 
> He is Japanese, Japan is his home :happydance:
> 
> Hang in there Kit. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that your baby will be sticky.
> 
> Poysenivye- I am also a knickers/loo roll stalker...I'm just so so terrified.
> 
> Girls what do you think to these? I'm worried that my line isn't dark, I think it is getting darker though...what do you think? (Yes I know I'm a crazy lady for testing every day...)
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/CB5CE635-BD38-4EE6-B0FB-AB233513CBB8.jpg
> 
> My boobs have stopped hurting as much...is that a bad sign? Man I'm a nervous wreck!
> 
> I had a dream last night though that I was pregnant with twins. Probably because every time I talk about a baby to my husband he stops me and corrects me and says "babies" lol...he wants boy-girl twins badly. I don't think chances are very high for him though but I'm glad he is all excited!Click to expand...

Looking darker to me!


----------



## cutieq

Cautiously joining the group! I've had two chemicals so I'm a little hesitant right now. I will post my test in the morning. 

My DH calls me ladybug so I was excited to see the logo! 

Due date June 4th.


----------



## cutieq

poysenivye said:


> So, let me ask...how many of you ladies have become undie/toilet paper stalkers? Meaning...you definitely examine both when using the restroom?

Definitely me!


----------



## cutieq

Just caught up on the threads. So interesting that we all share the same fears and concerns. 

I think June is awesome! So close to Mother's Day and Father's Day.

My symptoms are different from my chemicals so I'm excited about that! Feels so surreal. 

Also, I haven't told my DH yet. He took the chemicals harder than me so I want to wait to tell him...maybe next week or when I get more than a faint.

Looking forward to the support here. I will add my ticker and logo tomorrow when I can get on my computer.


----------



## foreternity

cutieq said:


> Just caught up on the threads. So interesting that we all share the same fears and concerns.
> 
> I think June is awesome! So close to Mother's Day and Father's Day.
> 
> My symptoms are different from my chemicals so I'm excited about that! Feels so surreal.
> 
> Also, I haven't told my DH yet. He took the chemicals harder than me so I want to wait to tell him...maybe next week or when I get more than a faint.
> 
> Looking forward to the support here. I will add my ticker and logo tomorrow when I can get on my computer.

Welcome and congrats! I hope that line gets darker and you have a perfect sticky bean! That's encouraging that your symptoms are different. 

June is a good month! My birthday is June 6th and I always loved it. DH's is May 25th so we'll have a busy couple of months with Mother's day, all the birthdays, and then Father's day!


----------



## susannah14

foreternity said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Why is your husband there again? I have always wanted to visit!
> 
> He is Japanese, Japan is his home :happydance:
> 
> Hang in there Kit. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that your baby will be sticky.
> 
> Poysenivye- I am also a knickers/loo roll stalker...I'm just so so terrified.
> 
> Girls what do you think to these? I'm worried that my line isn't dark, I think it is getting darker though...what do you think? (Yes I know I'm a crazy lady for testing every day...)
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/CB5CE635-BD38-4EE6-B0FB-AB233513CBB8.jpg
> 
> My boobs have stopped hurting as much...is that a bad sign? Man I'm a nervous wreck!
> 
> I had a dream last night though that I was pregnant with twins. Probably because every time I talk about a baby to my husband he stops me and corrects me and says "babies" lol...he wants boy-girl twins badly. I don't think chances are very high for him though but I'm glad he is all excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Looking darker to me!Click to expand...

This! Your lines are actually really dark. Much darker than mine.


----------



## susannah14

cutieq said:


> Just caught up on the threads. So interesting that we all share the same fears and concerns.
> 
> I think June is awesome! So close to Mother's Day and Father's Day.
> 
> My symptoms are different from my chemicals so I'm excited about that! Feels so surreal.
> 
> Also, I haven't told my DH yet. He took the chemicals harder than me so I want to wait to tell him...maybe next week or when I get more than a faint.
> 
> Looking forward to the support here. I will add my ticker and logo tomorrow when I can get on my computer.

Oh wow cutieq I didn't realize you got your bfp! Congrats!


----------



## coucou11

Yay Cutie! So happy to have you here :)

Nik those are for sure getting darker! Also my boobs stopped hurting entirely after implantation (at least I think it was implantation - it was 11 DPO) so I wouldn't worry about that much.


----------



## cutieq

susannah14 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Just caught up on the threads. So interesting that we all share the same fears and concerns.
> 
> I think June is awesome! So close to Mother's Day and Father's Day.
> 
> My symptoms are different from my chemicals so I'm excited about that! Feels so surreal.
> 
> Also, I haven't told my DH yet. He took the chemicals harder than me so I want to wait to tell him...maybe next week or when I get more than a faint.
> 
> Looking forward to the support here. I will add my ticker and logo tomorrow when I can get on my computer.
> 
> Oh wow cutieq I didn't realize you got your bfp! Congrats!Click to expand...

Yep. Faint but it's there. Hoping it's darker in the am!


----------



## kit603

Welcome to the group cutie :) Hope you see some nice progression x


----------



## Nikoru0111

Ah it feels so real for me now! I managed to track down an elusive digital! 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/0F0C2A8E-0B5D-4916-A326-70579CB5AD40.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think some part of me still didn't believe it! Now I do for sure!

Cutie I hope yours gets darker by the morning! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## kit603

Congrats again hun :) I always think it feels more 'real' after a digital too :haha:


----------



## Shilo

I will get you added right now, cutieq. Congrats!

How perfect about your husband calling you ladybug. My fiance calls me bugg. It was a long process of a different nickname evolving to bugg but that's what he always calls me now. I was saying during the TWW I was so hoping this was it so that he could call our baby June Bug. I've also found so many little clothes that say stuff about bugs that I plan to get.


----------



## cutieq

I tested again this am. It's still there and pink but very faint.


----------



## Shilo

cutieq, are you testing with cheapies or something like a frer? If it's cheapies I really wouldn't worry much about progression yet. My lines on cheapies looked the same for days while my other tests were progressing.


----------



## cutieq

Shilo said:


> cutieq, are you testing with cheapies or something like a frer? If it's cheapies I really wouldn't worry much about progression yet. My lines on cheapies looked the same for days while my other tests were progressing.

Using a cheapie. I will try a FRER tomorrow if I can get my hands on one.
I have a clearblue digital but I'm afraid it won't pick up
Yet. Here's this morning's test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## kit603

Same here - my FRERs were really dark straight away, but my ICs were faint for several days first and they're only just getting reasonably dark.

If it puts your mind at rest any... this was my IC and my FRER on the day I got my :bfp: and both were taken with same urine at same time.
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.png
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 70









9dpo2.png
File size: 167.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cutieq

kit603 said:


> Same here - my FRERs were really dark straight away, but my ICs were faint for several days first and they're only just getting reasonably dark.
> 
> If it puts your mind at rest any... this was my IC and my FRER on the day I got my :bfp: and both were taken with same urine at same time.

VERY comforting! We're traveling today but I'm gonna try to sneak and grab one. DH doesn't know yet.

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## cutieq

Well ladies I took a digital and it says Pregnant!! Will be adding my signature tonight.


----------



## kit603

Yay :) Congrats hun x


----------



## desiwannabmom

poysenivye said:


> So, let me ask...how many of you ladies have become undie/toilet paper stalkers? Meaning...you definitely examine both when using the restroom?

Me...I seem to start when TTC, then throughout pregnancy then stop after having baby and the cycle repeats again LOL!


----------



## poysenivye

So, had some pink discharge today, reading it can't be implantation bleeding because it's so much later than implantation occurs, it could also be from internal exam two days later. Ugh. All I can do is chill and wait it out.


----------



## kit603

:hugs:


----------



## poysenivye

Welcome cutie!!


----------



## susannah14

Hope everything is ok poysen. 

Cutie- so happy for you! Your dh is going to be so surprised. 

My best friend has been begging me to have another baby (she's 5 months along) and I never wanted more than one. She had no idea I changed my mind and started TTC. I gave her the preg test in an envelope and she just kept saying "NO YOURE NOT! NO YOURE NOT!!!!!" It was so funny. She said she had never been so surprised in her life!

Here's my latest wondfo test at 13dpo!


----------



## poysenivye

My, what beautiful lines!:thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

nice progression susannah!

poysenivye, spotting is the worst. I know everyone says it's natural, but it's hard not to make us worry. I'd be it's the exam though. I've heard tons of ladies say that happens afterwards.


----------



## Nikoru0111

susannah14 said:


> Hope everything is ok poysen.
> 
> Cutie- so happy for you! Your dh is going to be so surprised.
> 
> My best friend has been begging me to have another baby (she's 5 months along) and I never wanted more than one. She had no idea I changed my mind and started TTC. I gave her the preg test in an envelope and she just kept saying "NO YOURE NOT! NO YOURE NOT!!!!!" It was so funny. She said she had never been so surprised in her life!
> 
> Here's my latest wondfo test at 13dpo!
> 
> View attachment 806783

That line is getting nice and dark now! :thumbup: Mine is too! I think im going to take one more test tomorrow and then that's me done. Sorry if im being a bit crazy guys, its the first time i've ever been pregnant.

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/C86C54DF-C028-4FEF-937F-FC520CB948F1.jpg


----------



## Nikoru0111

cutieq said:


> Well ladies I took a digital and it says Pregnant!! Will be adding my signature tonight.

Yay! Big congrats! :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## coucou11

cutieq said:


> Well ladies I took a digital and it says Pregnant!! Will be adding my signature tonight.

CONGRATS CUTIE!!!!! This is such wonderful, amazing, awesome news!!! And we have the same due date!! Eeee! So excited!


----------



## DixiePrincess

So I got my digital bfp yesterday. Gonna try and make an appt tomorrow to see the Dr on Tuesday. Is it bad that might have bought a green baby blanket and a pair of booties all ready. Buying something makes me feel more positive and not so worried.


----------



## Nikoru0111

DixiePrincess said:


> So I got my digital bfp yesterday. Gonna try and make an appt tomorrow to see the Dr on Tuesday. Is it bad that might have bought a green baby blanket and a pair of booties all ready. Buying something makes me feel more positive and not so worried.

I really want to do this but i'm too scared! I mean I guess they wouldn't go to waste as I am sure that we'd try again. I think I'll wait until after the doctors though.

When my sister announced her pregnancy, my mother started buying things almost straight away...she couldn't help herself!

I haven't told my mother yet, only my sister and she is under strict instructions not to tell anyone (except her OH). I really want to tell my parents but they are coming to visit me in Japan in November and my husband and I decided to tell them then.

I also have to tell my best friend around then too. The only problem is, she is ttc and has been for a few months. I wasn't really trying (probably NTNP) and i've managed to get a BFP straight after coming off BC. I really dont want to upset her but she is my BF and I want to tell her. I'm just hoping she gets a BFP in the next few days. I think she has AF due in 5 days so she also could be pregnant this month which would be awesome! What do you suggest I do?


----------



## cutieq

Cou that's so great!!!!! Bump buddies!

Dixie, I think it's ok to affirm the positive. I've had two cp's so I'm afraid the make a purchase but I'm claiming this my rainbow baby and I've been on Pinterest all day looking for things to buy! 

Niko, I might wait to see my friend's outcome first. Then maybe you can be pregnant together and there's nothing to worry about. My friend and I started trying together and she has a 6 month old now. I was the first person she told. I know you're worried about her feelings but she's your friend and will be happy for you and you did nothing wrong to feel any guilt about.


----------



## susannah14

Cutie this is completely random but I was in Cary a few years back, lol. I was in Raleigh for business and a coworker moved to Cary so went to visit him. Such a nice area :)


----------



## cutieq

susannah14 said:


> Cutie this is completely random but I was in Cary a few years back, lol. I was in Raleigh for business and a coworker moved to Cary so went to visit him. Such a nice area :)

oh awesome! It's a growing area and just enough city/rural for me.


----------



## BabyDragon

:dust:​

Surprise.... I am here to join you mamas.

Still trying to grasp my head around things....

But 9 DPO I just knew I was pregnant. 

How?

I suddenly started getting the worst case of fart ever... Stinky smelly farts that never relieved me of this feeling of being bloated.

Three days later, 2 days before AF was to visit, I tested and had two BFP.

According to my LMP I should be due June 5.

Sticky baby dust to all.

:dust:​


----------



## Nikoru0111

Congrats baby dragon!


I'm freaking out over here. Today I went and booked my first appointment which will be on the 17th October. That's good and I can't wait! But on the way home I felt stabbing pains (like a bad stitch) whilst walking just on the left hand side, coupled that my implantation dip was 6dpo...I immediately thought ectopic. So I'm worrying like crazy right now. I have had pains like that before (once I even went to hospital when I was younger because I thought I had something wrong with my appendix...turns out it was just gas...:blush:) I have IBS so it could just be due to that. I haven't had any bleeding and I am only 3W 5 days so maybe it would be too early to even tell. Also my pregnancy test progression looks good so I'm not sure whether I'm worrying over nothing or not.


----------



## GoogilyBear

Morning ladies I hope everyones well and congrats tothe nee bfps :) I havent had the chance to catch up on the thread so going to make a nice cuppa and sit and read before I go and collect little miss from school.

Anyone know what the requirments are to qualify for a vbac? I keep being told what I am to do but as far as im aware its my body and ive the right to choose... and to be honest first labour was horrendous being a cat 1 emergency in the end.. andni really dont fancy it again.. so hoping for a vbac in water... I can hope cant I?!?! Feeling a bit scared about it all today :( 

Going to pop kettle on and grab crochet hook and have a read now :)


----------



## kit603

I'm not sure about eligibility requirement for a VBAC, but I do know that some hospitals have a policy of not allowing a waterbirth for VBAC because my step-mum wanted one last year and was refused. She did have VBAC in the end, but was told that it was hospital policy not to allow waterbirth (in a birthing pool) for VBAC.

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## _Anya_

Hey ladies! I just found out that I'm pregnant after our early loss in March.
BFP at CD22 - we found out so early! I'm not even late yet.
I'm due June 13. :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

_Anya_ said:


> Hey ladies! I just found out that I'm pregnant after our early loss in march.
> BFP at CD22 - we found so early! I'm not even late yet.
> I'm due June 13. :)


Congrats!!!


----------



## susannah14

_Anya_ said:


> Hey ladies! I just found out that I'm pregnant after our early loss in March.
> BFP at CD22 - we found out so early! I'm not even late yet.
> I'm due June 13. :)

Congrats! You did find out early!


----------



## susannah14

GoogilyBear said:


> Going to pop kettle on and grab crochet hook and have a read now :)

What are you making? :) I'm a big crocheter too. My baby is going to live in crocheted things I can see it now!

Sorry I don't know the requirements for a Vbac, but my best friend wanted one for her second (but that won't happen at this point because of kidney complications) but I remember her telling me that if she went too late (beyond 40 weeks maybe) then they wouldn't let her do vbac anymore because risk of the scar rupturing was too great. I hope I'm not misremembering what she said.


----------



## GoogilyBear

susannah14 said:


> GoogilyBear said:
> 
> 
> Going to pop kettle on and grab crochet hook and have a read now :)
> 
> What are you making? :) I'm a big crocheter too. My baby is going to live in crocheted things I can see it now!
> 
> Sorry I don't know the requirements for a Vbac, but my best friend wanted one for her second (but that won't happen at this point because of kidney complications) but I remember her telling me that if she went too late (beyond 40 weeks maybe) then they wouldn't let her do vbac anymore because risk of the scar rupturing was too great. I hope I'm not misremembering what she said.Click to expand...


I am in the middle of three blankets, warmer mats and I amigurumi too hehe, always making something me :) ive not tried a cardigan yet but its something I want to have a dabble at over the next few weeks.

I need to find my old notes and find out the exact reason for my section last time, they told me she was stuck and heart rate dropped but I dont know how much truth was in that as the midwifes were rubbish.

I have my booking in appt next weds. I dont remeber having one of those last time! X


----------



## GoogilyBear

Congrats anya!


----------



## _Anya_

susannah14 said:


> _Anya_ said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I just found out that I'm pregnant after our early loss in March.
> BFP at CD22 - we found out so early! I'm not even late yet.
> I'm due June 13. :)
> 
> Congrats! You did find out early!Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes, that's because I ovulated early. :) So excited!


----------



## Snufkin

Just a quick hello - haven't actually had a chance to read any of this thread yet, but I thought I'd say hello to mark it for myself and come back later to get to know you all. I'm 28 and due on June 7th with my second baby. My daughter just turned two. Will be back to read more after I've managed to wrestle her down for a nap. ;) 

Healthy 9 months to everyone!


----------



## desiwannabmom

_Anya_ said:


> Hey ladies! I just found out that I'm pregnant after our early loss in March.
> BFP at CD22 - we found out so early! I'm not even late yet.
> I'm due June 13. :)

Congrats and welcome. Hope this is a sticky for you (and for all of us :)!)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Snufkin said:


> Just a quick hello - haven't actually had a chance to read any of this thread yet, but I thought I'd say hello to mark it for myself and come back later to get to know you all. I'm 28 and due on June 7th with my second baby. My daughter just turned two. Will be back to read more after I've managed to wrestle her down for a nap. ;)
> 
> Healthy 9 months to everyone!

Welcome to the group snufkin! :happydance:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats to everyone! 

Got our bfp yesterday. Edd is June 6. Dd will be 17 months next week. I think DH and I are still in a bit of shock even though we were trying, we got in an argument the weekend the OPK said was our time so we were not Dtd. Thought for sure we'd have to wait til next month, but here we are! 

Sticky dust all around!


----------



## susannah14

Snufkin said:


> Just a quick hello - haven't actually had a chance to read any of this thread yet, but I thought I'd say hello to mark it for myself and come back later to get to know you all. I'm 28 and due on June 7th with my second baby. My daughter just turned two. Will be back to read more after I've managed to wrestle her down for a nap. ;)
> 
> Healthy 9 months to everyone!

Hey snufkin! Our timelines are the same. My son just turned 2 and due June 8. :)


----------



## Shilo

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies. Will get you all added now :)

I have my final beta today and I'm pretty scared. I feel I may have had some bleeding yesterday morning and this morning. I can't tell for sure because my progesterone suppositories make it orange when I wipe anyways. Also having cramps that just feel different. Not sure how to explain it. Feeling pretty down though. I keep having dreams I miscarry.


----------



## Radiance

Pregnant with our 8th baby, estimated June 5th!! I have my first appointment today :happydance: I got my first positive (extremely faint) on the 25th! Tested again two days later and it was much darker :D and yesterday I did one of those estimate test and got 4-5 weeks so right on track! Today we are doing urine and blood and they MAY do a scan.


----------



## Snufkin

Susannah - yay! Bump and toddler buddies! :D when/how are you telling your son? I kind of have a feeling my daughter couldn't care less what's going on in my tummy (as long as hers is full!) 

Shiloh - none of that talk until a medical professional tells you to worry. You'll be just fine.


----------



## cutieq

Radiance said:


> Pregnant with our 8th baby, estimated June 5th!! I have my first appointment today :happydance: I got my first positive (extremely faint) on the 25th! Tested again two days later and it was much darker :D and yesterday I did one of those estimate test and got 4-5 weeks so right on track! Today we are doing urine and blood and they MAY do a scan.

did your doc just offer to do the urine and blood? I called today and they wouldn't see me until Oct. 23rd which is 8 weeks.


----------



## myra

Hello- Id love to join you all. My due date is around June 7th. I got my BFP early last Thursday at 10dpo....faint at first getting darker each day. I have my blood test this afternoon. OH and I are both 41 and this will be our second.


----------



## poysenivye

Welcome new June bump buddies...so, may I do a mini vent? So, I found out after working 2 hours that I was supposed to have the day off. Which I was tired anyway, so I was pretty ok with it. Well, I have a nanny. And as soon as I get home, and tell her I have the day off, she disappears into her room and then leaves. Mind you, in the past two months I have taken 6 days off to accommodate her doctors appointments. Kinda ticked me off. I should have gone to a hotel to rest. :/

Shilo: prayers for you!!


----------



## poysenivye

poysenivye said:


> Welcome new June bump buddies...so, may I do a mini vent? So, I found out after working 2 hours that I was supposed to have the day off. Which I was tired anyway, so I was pretty ok with it. Well, I have a nanny. And as soon as I get home, and tell her I have the day off, she disappears into her room and then leaves. Mind you, in the past two months I have taken 6 days off to accommodate her doctors appointments. Kinda ticked me off. I should have gone to a hotel to rest. :/
> 
> Shilo: prayers for you!!

I guess what erks me the most is that I had the opportunity to have lunch with my school age kiddos, but now I can't because its during the baby's nap time. :/


----------



## Radiance

I don't know your history but I've had two early miscarriages, a miscarriage going into 2nd trimester, a late miscarriage (so in second trimester) and a stillbirth so they wanted me in asap. We recently moved here from another state and here they normally won't see you until 7-10 weeks but again it was my history that got me in. I wanted to be seen and talk about baby Advil and progesterone and they said on the phone they were doing urine, blood, maybe scan and more.


----------



## coucou11

cutieq said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Pregnant with our 8th baby, estimated June 5th!! I have my first appointment today :happydance: I got my first positive (extremely faint) on the 25th! Tested again two days later and it was much darker :D and yesterday I did one of those estimate test and got 4-5 weeks so right on track! Today we are doing urine and blood and they MAY do a scan.
> 
> did your doc just offer to do the urine and blood? I called today and they wouldn't see me until Oct. 23rd which is 8 weeks.Click to expand...

Hye Cutie - I just called my doc and they also said first appt is 7-10 weeks. I bet if you asked they would allow you to come in for a beta though just to confirm the pregnancy. I probably won't unless something starts to seem off.


----------



## cutieq

Radiance said:


> I don't know your history but I've had two early miscarriages, a miscarriage going into 2nd trimester, a late miscarriage (so in second trimester) and a stillbirth so they wanted me in asap. We recently moved here from another state and here they normally won't see you until 7-10 weeks but again it was my history that got me in. I wanted to be seen and talk about baby Advil and progesterone and they said on the phone they were doing urine, blood, maybe scan and more.

I'm going to call somewhere else. it bothered me a it that my doctor would know my history and say "oh see you in 5 weeks" :dohh:


----------



## coucou11

poysenivye said:


> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new June bump buddies...so, may I do a mini vent? So, I found out after working 2 hours that I was supposed to have the day off. Which I was tired anyway, so I was pretty ok with it. Well, I have a nanny. And as soon as I get home, and tell her I have the day off, she disappears into her room and then leaves. Mind you, in the past two months I have taken 6 days off to accommodate her doctors appointments. Kinda ticked me off. I should have gone to a hotel to rest. :/
> 
> Shilo: prayers for you!!
> 
> I guess what erks me the most is that I had the opportunity to have lunch with my school age kiddos, but now I can't because its during the baby's nap time. :/Click to expand...

What a bummer Poys! Does your nanny live with you? Does she always disappear when you get home? If not, maybe this was a special circumstance like she needed to get something done. If not, I would just spell out your preferences next time - like say "I got the day off but am planning to go see my kids so I'm just stopping in for a moment!". But still super frustrating!!


----------



## coucou11

Shilo - hugs and good thoughts your way! Please keep us posted!

And welcome to all the new joiners!! Congratulations!


----------



## poysenivye

What a bummer Poys! Does your nanny live with you? Does she always disappear when you get home? If not, maybe this was a special circumstance like she needed to get something done. If not, I would just spell out your preferences next time - like say "I got the day off but am planning to go see my kids so I'm just stopping in for a moment!". But still super frustrating!![/QUOTE]

Yes. She lives with us. She actually just walked back in, gone 4 hours, and she went to walk around the mall and Walmart. Oi...


----------



## DixiePrincess

So I have an appt with my primary tomorrow at 8:15 and with the gyno on oct 9th. Im not thrilled they wouldnt see me sooner but it is what it is. My plan tomorrow is the just a confirmation. And basically anything he will do. Im so anxious to see a heartbeat cause I feel like that would put my mind at ease some. I took the other digital this morning and it still says pregnant so I guess I am lol


----------



## Shilo

Thanks for all the good thoughts on my beta today. I appreciate it.

20DPO today and beta needed to be 900 minimum to be doubling every 48 hours. It was 923 with a doubling time of 44 hours. I asked if my doctor was concerned at all since it was just barely doubling but she said they're completely happy with it. So I'm done with betas now and just wait it out until my progesterone check and ultrasound next Friday.

I'm still worried and keep having horrible dreams of miscarrying again but I'm going to try and relax.


----------



## cutieq

great news Shilo and Dixie.

I have my blood work and progesterone check tomorrow at 10! The problem is that they want to check it again in 48 hours, but I'm traveling for work Thursday and can't come back. She told me to come in and they will figure out what to do from there as far as making sure it progresses. I'm kind of upset that I don't get the 48 hour check, but you know how thankful I am to have any check at all!


----------



## poysenivye

Shilo said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts on my beta today. I appreciate it.
> 
> 20DPO today and beta needed to be 900 minimum to be doubling every 48 hours. It was 923 with a doubling time of 44 hours. I asked if my doctor was concerned at all since it was just barely doubling but she said they're completely happy with it. So I'm done with betas now and just wait it out until my progesterone check and ultrasound next Friday.
> 
> I'm still worried and keep having horrible dreams of miscarrying again but I'm going to try and relax.

Yay Shilo! That's great news! Please do relax, that's the best thing we can do for our little sticky buns.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts on my beta today. I appreciate it.
> 
> 20DPO today and beta needed to be 900 minimum to be doubling every 48 hours. It was 923 with a doubling time of 44 hours. I asked if my doctor was concerned at all since it was just barely doubling but she said they're completely happy with it. So I'm done with betas now and just wait it out until my progesterone check and ultrasound next Friday.
> 
> I'm still worried and keep having horrible dreams of miscarrying again but I'm going to try and relax.

Ah that's great news! I'm so happy for you! 

I think we are all going to drive ourselves nuts with all this worrying. I'm also going to try and relax and not worry until I have my first ultrasound. I mean at the moment I'm not even "late" yet. Still at 13dpo but my pregnancy test line has got darker again today so I'm happy. Its still not as dark as the control though. Does anyone know if that means it's not above 50 yet?

In other news, I'm feeling very nauseous this morning. My boobs are a little but tender but not as sore as they were a few days ago. How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Shilo

You're probably fine. My HCG was 63 and not as dark as the control line. It usually takes a while sometimes to get to that point.


----------



## DixiePrincess

Nikoru0111 said:


> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts on my beta today. I appreciate it.
> 
> 20DPO today and beta needed to be 900 minimum to be doubling every 48 hours. It was 923 with a doubling time of 44 hours. I asked if my doctor was concerned at all since it was just barely doubling but she said they're completely happy with it. So I'm done with betas now and just wait it out until my progesterone check and ultrasound next Friday.
> 
> I'm still worried and keep having horrible dreams of miscarrying again but I'm going to try and relax.
> 
> Ah that's great news! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> I think we are all going to drive ourselves nuts with all this worrying. I'm also going to try and relax and not worry until I have my first ultrasound. I mean at the moment I'm not even "late" yet. Still at 13dpo but my pregnancy test line has got darker again today so I'm happy. Its still not as dark as the control though. Does anyone know if that mean it's not above 50 yet?Click to expand...


I know that I have gotten two positives on cb digital their suppose to register at 50 and my frer lines are still not as dark as the control line. I was worried at first too. But as long as they were progressing I wouldnt worry about it. :hugs:


----------



## poysenivye

So, question I pose to myself: are my boobs tender due to pregnancy or are my boobs tender because I keep checking to see if they're tender?


----------



## Nikoru0111

poysenivye said:


> So, question I pose to myself: are my boobs tender due to pregnancy or are my boobs tender because I keep checking to see if they're tender?

Haha I wish I could "like" that post...I find myself wondering the same thing...


----------



## cutieq

I'm so glad we're all going crazy together. I literally bounced up and down to see if mine were still sore. They've been 10 times sorer than this when I wasn't pregnant. Who knows.

I took a FRER and it's there but faint for 17dpo compared to what I see from other ladies.

I'm going to continue on bnb but I have to stop myself from googling and just relax. Today I'm pregnant.


----------



## poysenivye

Cutie!! Yes, today you are pregnant! Google is a pain in the butt when it comes to fueling worries for sure!! So, how many of us are planning on natural births?


----------



## Shilo

I am in no denial that I will want an epidural as soon as I can have one. When I had a miscarriage, I was in labor with contractions for 3 hours. It was the most painful thing I have ever experienced. I have no desire to put myself through that again if I don't have to. No shame here on that front.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Well they don't seem to do epidurals here in Japan, and they aren't so common in the UK either. To be honest the thought of them scares me anyway. Definitely a natural birth for me. Well if they don't induce me...they seem to do that in Japan. Basically you book a day to give birth and just turn up and they induce you! I don't like the sound of that either so hopefully I can find a place that won't do that. I also heard episotomies are common here in Japan too...id rather tear a little than have that...anyway we'll see. Often we can have the birth we'd like...my poor sisters turned out awful and ended up having an emergency c-section when she thought it would just be an quick in and out jobby. I don't think she was prepared for it though, she was pretty young and probably didn't think about bad things happening too much.


----------



## DixiePrincess

Im so stuck on what i want Im terrified about a epidural but i cant i cant stand natural. I have the pain tolerance worse than my 2 year old nephew. lmao


----------



## cutieq

Natural is my 1st option, but I'm not opposed to the epidural.

To be honest, I haven't done a lot of research on my own. It's been more what I've heard from others and their opinions of it.


----------



## sengland

I got a bfp today, I'm due 6/6/15 per the dr but that date doesn't sit well with me, so put me down for 6/9 (why not lol?!) Man so many emotions today so I am going to come back and read and get to know you ladies later, but I am so excited I wanted to drop in and say hello!


----------



## cutieq

congrats sengland!


----------



## Radiance

cutieq said:


> great news Shilo and Dixie.
> 
> I have my blood work and progesterone check tomorrow at 10! The problem is that they want to check it again in 48 hours, but I'm traveling for work Thursday and can't come back. She told me to come in and they will figure out what to do from there as far as making sure it progresses. I'm kind of upset that I don't get the 48 hour check, but you know how thankful I am to have any check at all!

I'm happy they got you in!!


----------



## Radiance

My appointment was over 3 HOURS long (not waiting)!!! It went great!! I spent the first hour talking to a lady about my history, family history, urine and blood work.. all that fun stuff. Then I spent time with the OB! She was awesome. She listened, understood, and took everything seriously!! I thought I would have gained from how I've been eating since my + but I haven't!! I have my first scan on Saturday, I know a really weird day to be opened! I was so thrilled because I'm seeing a specialist and he was booked for months, they thought I would need to go to a different clinic for the scan but he took me in anyways. He will be doing a detailed scan of baby and my cervix length :thumbup: They are doing test for Lupus. My previous team of doctors literally checked about everything but not lupus. So we will see those results soon. I also will do progesterone shots starting at 16 weeks but they (based on Lupus test) will be starting progesterone pills in the next few days. I will be getting regular scans for cervix check and later in pregnancy for IUGR. So far, so good! :happydance:


----------



## Sass827

Great news Shiloh! Really happy for you. I've also had strange pain often today too. Wondering / hoping its implantation pain as opposed to something not good like an ectopic. Sorry to hear about your nightmares. I remember those uber real pregnancy dreams. Mine were so vivid I would wake up beyond confused. It was really bad a few times. 

AFM, I'm already starting to get really gassy again. I spent last pregnancy like a gas ball. Strange uterus pangs and my boobs are already not fitting in my bra. Also crazy hungry and thirsty this morning, so much so that it made me nauseous. Doesn't it seem too early for all of this?


----------



## poysenivye

Radiance I am glad that your docs are doing everything they can for you! That's awesome. I have been calling mine now since Wednesday. And no call back.. Though "if you call after 5pm, your call will be returned the next business day" or after I have the baby in my bedroom. Ugh. 

I had my first kiddo with an epidural and episiotomy, and I abhorred the experience. My last 4 were all natural and I loved how easily I could get around afterwards. But, being in labor does hurt, so, I'm totally respectful to all women pushing that big o' baby out of their hoo-hoos, medicated or not.


----------



## Sass827

I think I'm going for a vbac. Emergency c section first time around. Really hoping things go better this time. But either way, bring on the drugs!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Radiance said:


> My appointment was over 3 HOURS long (not waiting)!!! It went great!! I spent the first hour talking to a lady about my history, family history, urine and blood work.. all that fun stuff. Then I spent time with the OB! She was awesome. She listened, understood, and took everything seriously!! I thought I would have gained from how I've been eating since my + but I haven't!! I have my first scan on Saturday, I know a really weird day to be opened! I was so thrilled because I'm seeing a specialist and he was booked for months, they thought I would need to go to a different clinic for the scan but he took me in anyways. He will be doing a detailed scan of baby and my cervix length :thumbup: They are doing test for Lupus. My previous team of doctors literally checked about everything but not lupus. So we will see those results soon. I also will do progesterone shots starting at 16 weeks but they (based on Lupus test) will be starting progesterone pills in the next few days. I will be getting regular scans for cervix check and later in pregnancy for IUGR. So far, so good! :happydance:

It's really good to feel like your doctors listen to you full and give you a thorough check up. Really happy for you!

I'm originally from the UK and although I do love the NHS and would never want to change the system, it is getting overworked. I have an eye condition which is quite difficult to diagnose for untrained doctors (even consultants in some cases...) but it is quite serious and got sent away several times. I've nearly been sent to have procedures as well that I should never have been given just because the doctors didn't spend enough time reading through my history and only give me 5 minutes consultation. It leads me to distrust doctors somewhat. Hopefully I won't have that problem in Japan with this pregnancy. I do hope my eye condition doesn't flare up whilst pregnant though because I won't be able to take the medication and it can lead to blindness...fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Snufkin

I'm going for a natural birth again (didn't end up that way last time...induction, epidural, episiotomy, forceps) I'll see what I think about an epidural at the time, but I won't agree to another induction (if it's just for post dates, if there is a good reason I will do it of course) I might even think about having a home birth this time, but will need a home first! :D i hope the flat sells quickly so we can start looking!


----------



## oceania

I definitely plan to get the epidural and/or any other pain relief, I don't actually cope well with pain, I don't know if labour would be different but I just lose all my strength and feel dizzy/powerless. I think I will be happier pain-free. The idea of a birthing pool sounds great but I don't think the water alone would be enough as a painkiller for me. Also, women in my family (mom's side) have quite large babies and very long labours, so I don't expect mine to be a walk in the park. I wouldn't mind a C-section either.

I have hypothyroidism, and I'm terrified of MC because of it. Mine has been always very mild and at subclinical levels actually. I am taking 100mcg per day, and I called the doctor and they told me to immediately increase it to 125mcg and on wednesday I will go for a blood test and they will make a more accurate prescription after it based on my current levels. Apparently every 6 weeks or so they will be checking my levels throughout pregnancy. Trying not to panic. I think everything should be fine, afterall we conceived from our 2nd cycle of trying and the 1st cycle I knew we wouldn't cause we didn't BD during my fertile period. 

I bought two expensive clearblue digital tests, I did one today and it said I'm pregnant, 2-3 weeks which is correct <3 I will save the other one for next week, hoping to see the 3+ then. I also booked my first appointment, it will be on the 27th of October, when I'll be exactly 8 weeks. Soo excited, it's great to have something to wait for.

This morning I was freaked out by the lack of any symptoms, I felt perfectly fine. I thought the disappearance of symptoms was a sign of a MC, but this noon "morning" sickness came back with a vengeance, worse than before lol. But I'm happy to feel nauseous, makes me feel safe. 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## susannah14

cutieq said:


> I'm so glad we're all going crazy together. I literally bounced up and down to see if mine were still sore. They've been 10 times sorer than this when I wasn't pregnant. Who knows.
> 
> I took a FRER and it's there but faint for 17dpo compared to what I see from other ladies.
> 
> I'm going to continue on bnb but I have to stop myself from googling and just relax. Today I'm pregnant.

My boobs, both times i've been pregnant, have been less sore than when my period is coming. Last time they got real bad around 7 weeks. 

You're right, we all need to quit worrying. :dohh:


----------



## susannah14

Nikoru0111 said:


> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> So, question I pose to myself: are my boobs tender due to pregnancy or are my boobs tender because I keep checking to see if they're tender?
> 
> Haha I wish I could "like" that post...I find myself wondering the same thing...Click to expand...

Lots of ladies here use "thanks" as "like" :thumbup:


----------



## susannah14

Well I think I'm done poas every morning. I'm happy with my line progression. :happydance:



Also, epidural for me too. Last time I said I'd go as long as I could with no meds. HA! I didn't make it very far. The epidural only worked on my right side too and my left side was in agony. hahaha.


----------



## kit603

Lovely progression :thumbup:

I'm not sure what I'll do about pain relief tbh. This will be my first baby and I've not really got any experience of being in any real pain.... I've never even had a broken bone or anything, so I've got absolutely nothing to compare it to and no idea what my pain threshold is like. I'll probably be a total wimp :haha:

I would like a natural birth and would start off with gas/air, but after that I have no idea :shrug: The thought of havng an epidural or a c-section really does scare me, so I'd want to avoid that as much as possible.

I quite like the idea of a waterbirth, but I'm not sure if I'd have one or not.


----------



## Nikoru0111

susannah14 said:


> Well I think I'm done poas every morning. I'm happy with my line progression. :happydance:.

I should be done but I don't think I can help myself...I want a line as dark as the control...maybe I'll do one or 2 more...here is mine for today.

In other news, my nausea is getting worse...maybe...tonight I just looked at my husbands egg mayonnaise and nearly threw up. I had to hide in the bathroom and I really did nearly vomit. Probably give me a week or two and I probably will be...I don't know of that's a good thing or not.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## susannah14

Nikoru0111 said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think I'm done poas every morning. I'm happy with my line progression. :happydance:.
> 
> I should be done but I don't think I can help myself...I want a line as dark as the control...maybe I'll do one or 2 more...here is mine for today.
> 
> In other news, my nausea is getting worse...maybe...tonight I just looked at my husbands egg mayonnaise and nearly threw up. I had to hide in the bathroom and I really did nearly vomit. Probably give me a week or two and I probably will be...I don't know of that's a good thing or not.Click to expand...

Your lines are nice and dark! I know, I want a line as dark as the control too, so I might test again in a few days just to see ;) I have like 13 strips left so why not!

I think any symptoms are a good sign. Not that lack of symptoms is bad, but when you have symptoms you know everything is progressing as it should :thumbup:


----------



## Snufkin

I don't have any symptoms yet...unless a nasty cold counts as a pregnancy symptom? :D i was the same with my daughter, then started throwing up around week 7 and didn't stop until week 14...fun times! 

Kit, epidurals aren't that scary...big needle in the spine doesn't sound like much fun, but by the time I asked for one I was so preoccupied with other things I didn't even feel it. They have you sit at the edge of the bed and lean over a pillow, and a midwife may kind of give you a hug (not to restrain you, but because it helps keep you calm) they'll wait until after a contraction, then insert it. The needle comes back out of course, but they'll keep a little plastic tube in to top it up if needed. You then get a practise dose just to see you don't react badly to it, and they top it up fully after about 15 minutes. That's how it worked for me anyway. Big drawback is that you'll not be able to get off the bed and move around anymore, so it can mess with normal labour progression a bit.


----------



## susannah14

Snufkin said:


> I don't have any symptoms yet...unless a nasty cold counts as a pregnancy symptom? :D i was the same with my daughter, then started throwing up around week 7 and didn't stop until week 14...fun times!
> 
> Kit, epidurals aren't that scary...big needle in the spine doesn't sound like much fun, but by the time I asked for one I was so preoccupied with other things I didn't even feel it. They have you sit at the edge of the bed and lean over a pillow, and a midwife may kind of give you a hug (not to restrain you, but because it helps keep you calm) they'll wait until after a contraction, then insert it. The needle comes back out of course, but they'll keep a little plastic tube in to top it up if needed. You then get a practise dose just to see you don't react badly to it, and they top it up fully after about 15 minutes. That's how it worked for me anyway. Big drawback is that you'll not be able to get off the bed and move around anymore, so it can mess with normal labour progression a bit.

I don't have any symptoms either yet. Just cramping. The weird thing is that last time, my nausea started at 7 weeks, got better at the 2nd trimester, but the only two times I ever threw up was 16 weeks and 20 weeks! That was weird!

Yep that's how my epi went too.


----------



## Snufkin

Haha, had to quickly click post there because I was suddenly bursting for the toilet. We'll count that as a symptom. ;)

Are any of you planning taking any pregnancy/birth/baby classes? I might look into lazy daisy, and maybe, if we can afford it, NCT, but that one's more for making new friends with babies in the area ;) 

When's everyone planning on telling folk? We've not really spoken about it yet...so much other stuff going on...I'm just worried the decision will be taken from us if/when MS starts, because we're staying with my partners parents right now...again, I hope the flat sells soon so we can move! :D


----------



## Snufkin

Lucky you, susannah! I was in a horrible way those 7 weeks...I actually lost quite a bit of weight because I couldn't even keep water down some days! Will do me good to lose a couple of pounds, so I'm not worried about that, but I'm sure there's healthier and more comfortable ways to lose weight than throwing up near enough everything you eat for weeks!


----------



## Emski51

Hey Ladies

Can I join :) just had my first doctors appointment yesterday and according to the doc I am due 10th June 2015 !!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies! Can I join you here? I am approx 13/14 dpo and have had positive tests for three days. Going in today to get my levels checked as my doctor's main concern is ectopic. I JUST had an HSG done a few weeks ago and they think that my left tube is blocked. Well sure enough, I ovulated on the left side and it worked! Now just PRAYING for a uterus implantation! UGH I'm so nervous :( :(


----------



## Shilo

I've already told my mom, mom's boyfriend, sister and cousin. Last time when I miscarried, I told them all during my miscarriage. Since I was concerned about the same thing happening this time I went ahead and told them. Plus they knew I was trying anyways. My mom is the one that picked up my fertility meds for me lol. We haven't told my fiance's parents yet. We're not sure when we are. I'm leaving it up to him. We told them during my miscarriage last time too. He may want to wait until my ultrasound next week. They have no grandchildren so it's a bit different than telling my mom who already has 4. As far as public such as Facebook, I will probably wait until after the 12 week ultrasound.

Congrats, Emski51 and CAvalleygirl! 

I have my fingers crossed that everything is where it should be CAvalleygirl. When is your due date so I can get you added?


----------



## susannah14

Snufkin said:


> Lucky you, susannah! I was in a horrible way those 7 weeks...I actually lost quite a bit of weight because I couldn't even keep water down some days! Will do me good to lose a couple of pounds, so I'm not worried about that, but I'm sure there's healthier and more comfortable ways to lose weight than throwing up near enough everything you eat for weeks!

I really cursed myself. Been feeling like I'm going to throw up for about an hour now. Hopefully it's just something random :nope:

Welcome new bfps!


----------



## zaycain

Hello! I wanted to say hi and I am due with my first on June 6th. So nice to meet you ladies. (Shout out to Nikoru0111 for mentioning this forum) 

I got my BFN on 9/25 and still in disbelief. I have felt every moment of this pregnancy since 2dpo. Cramping, stabbing pain, dark nipples. I am still in full swing of all of those symptoms and will be making an appointment to see the doc during my 8th week. 

I have had endometriosis and cyst surgery so I thought it was going to be very very difficult, so this was a pleasant surprise!

DH and I haven't told anyone yet. Waiting to tell our closest friends after our first appointment and the rest of the family thanksgiving. One of my closest friends is 12 weeks and she's been struggling for years. I am a little nervous about telling her. 

Also.. I have been having chest discomfort and I can't decide if it's heart burn or anxiety! 

Anyway.. that's my story.. and look forward to being on the journey with you ladies!

Z


----------



## Radiance

I'm a bit behind ;) 

I will go natural, as in no pain medications/epidural... I will get induced a little early because of my history but we are also hoping I get to term! I was forced to get an epidural with my 2nd and had an allergic reaction... It was terrifying! I went natural with my last three inductions and super proud of myself.

As you all know I got blood taken yesterday. I want to look at my hCG levels but scared to. I have to go back today, they want to test for lupus. 

The lady scared me yesterday! She came in and said, "Well it's positive... Obviously positive but really faint... But then again I only do those test on women that are 8+" I've been worried since she said that. She's not a nurse or OB.

Really wish it was Saturday already for my scan!! ;)

My mom knows, my husband (obviously), my two preschoolers (my daughter always knows), a close baby loss friend and another close friend I made from this site while pregnant with Elijah. I haven't told my grandma but I know she knows. She keeps questioning and I can see she's waiting for me to tell. I think, if all go plans and baby doesn't have any "problems" then we will record, blog, pictures... Our whole pregnancy and then share at the very end of pregnancy or when I go into labor. I think it will make a big impact and I'm sick of how everyone acts when I'm pregnant. They give me these long talks about my losses, how I'm feeling, personal questions about being scared or if it happens again, they are all scared for me... I just want to live in the moment and be peaceful.


----------



## kit603

Thanks Snufkin... I know epidurals really shouldn't be anything to be scared of... except I really really really don't like needles :haha:


----------



## poysenivye

Good luck valley girl! 

Ok, so today, I just feel like crap. It's like I stand up and I have this odd grogginess about me. I feel like everything is kind of slow in my brain and I have nausea that kinda comes and goes and I want to just lay my head down on my keyboard due to a very slight annoying headache. Anyone else have this? I mean, I kinda feel buzzed a bit, like I have to try really hard to focus on stuff. Even just walking around. Hmmmm.


----------



## cutieq

I updated my journal but wanted to update in case you weren't following. I have to leave the group and certainly don't want to bring my bad vibes in here but I'm following along and wishing you ladies all the best!!!!


----------



## Shilo

Oh no, cutieq. I'm so sorry. Please don't feel like you can't talk about it here if you want to. I've been there, please feel free to PM me if you ever need to talk.


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm so sorry Cutie :(


----------



## CAValleygirl

Shilo said:


> Congrats, Emski51 and CAvalleygirl!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that everything is where it should be CAvalleygirl. When is your due date so I can get you added?

Thanks Shilo - my EDD is June 12 (one day after MY birthday!)


----------



## kit603

:hugs: Cutie x


----------



## poysenivye

cutieq said:


> I updated my journal but wanted to update in case you weren't following. I have to leave the group and certainly don't want to bring my bad vibes in here but I'm following along and wishing you ladies all the best!!!!

Oh Cutie...best wishes to you! Hit me up if you ever want to talk...


----------



## DixiePrincess

So sorry cutie

went to dr today got my blood drawn he is doing a beta and a full panel. Hope to have results back tomorrow. He also gave me a prenatal prescription yay. but nervous about beta. 

Weird thing was he pulled my eyelids down and asked me to look up im curious if there's a pregnancy sign im unfamiliar with lol. He doesn't usually do that at normal appts.


----------



## susannah14

DixiePrincess said:


> Weird thing was he pulled my eyelids down and asked me to look up im curious if there's a pregnancy sign im unfamiliar with lol. He doesn't usually do that at normal appts.

BAHAHA that's totally weird. I hope someone here can tell us what that's about. lolol I'm still laughing just thinking about that. What if he was just messing with you? :haha:


----------



## susannah14

So sorry cutie!!!


----------



## DixiePrincess

susannah14 said:


> DixiePrincess said:
> 
> 
> Weird thing was he pulled my eyelids down and asked me to look up im curious if there's a pregnancy sign im unfamiliar with lol. He doesn't usually do that at normal appts.
> 
> I
> BAHAHA that's totally weird. I hope someone here can tell us what that's about. lolol I'm still laughing just thinking about that. What if he was just messing with you? :haha:Click to expand...


Lmao I dunno I was just like umm wrong end dude lol :haha::blush:


----------



## coucou11

cutieq said:


> I updated my journal but wanted to update in case you weren't following. I have to leave the group and certainly don't want to bring my bad vibes in here but I'm following along and wishing you ladies all the best!!!!

Oh Cutie, I'm so so sorry :hugs: Your time will be here soon, I know it!


----------



## Snufkin

So sorry cutie :(


----------



## CAValleygirl

Got my blood taken this morning and ANXIOUSLY waiting on my HCG and progesterone levels...


----------



## kit603

Good luck CAValleygirl :)


----------



## Radiance

CAValleygirl said:


> Got my blood taken this morning and ANXIOUSLY waiting on my HCG and progesterone levels...

Me too! Second day and still nothing :nope::shrug: They said wait another day! Ugh. I hope you have some good results!


----------



## Shilo

I am SO TIRED. I was like this last time I was pregnant too. It's like the second I get pregnant, the life is sucked out of me. For the past week I've been sleeping all night then I get up for a few hours and see J and make dinner before he goes to work. Then once he leaves I take a longggg nap. All that and I'm still tired all the time. Today I managed to finally get the dishes done, sweep the floor, bathe the dog. I'll call it a productive day lol.


----------



## zaycain

Nikoru - (moving this convo from Two Week Wait)

Good luck with Japanese class! I am half Japanese and half American. It looks like your baby will be similar? :)


----------



## zaycain

Do any of you ladies work out regularly? I was on a pretty good workout routine with cycling and barre but today I had to revert back to back to running for a three weeks. 

I am pretty sure I will be fine if I make sure I don't get too hot or over exert.. but I wanted to see if anyone else was a big cardio/strength queen?


----------



## Nikoru0111

zaycain said:


> Nikoru - (moving this convo from Two Week Wait)
> 
> Good luck with Japanese class! I am half Japanese and half American. It looks like your baby will be similar? :)

Yeah! Except Half Japanese and Half British haha. I wouldn't know what to expect at all as I am rather blonde with blue eyes but I hope my baby looks more like my husband&#65281;


----------



## Sass827

So sorry cutie. Good luck with all of the levels ladies!


----------



## poysenivye

I swear, everytime I think about going for a jog, I spot. Found out I have a UTI and a yeast infection. Hooray...but maybe that's why I am spotting. I'm a little crampy too, but it feels like I am just slow to digest my food.


----------



## zaycain

When is everyone's first appointment? I am waiting until my 8th week.


----------



## zaycain

poysenivye said:


> I swear, everytime I think about going for a jog, I spot. Found out I have a UTI and a yeast infection. Hooray...but maybe that's why I am spotting. I'm a little crampy too, but it feels like I am just slow to digest my food.

Ugh .. that sounds horrible. Are you crampy in your stomach or in your lower abdomen?


----------



## poysenivye

Both I think. There's more and more spotting. Don't think this bub is going to be sticky. :(


----------



## Nikoru0111

zaycain said:


> When is everyone's first appointment? I am waiting until my 8th week.

Mine will be in the 6th week. 17th of October. I think I'll get an early ultrasound because it is normal in Japan. Anyway I'm happy that the appointments in Japan will be a lot more frequent than if I was in the UK.


----------



## oceania

I have my first appointment 27th of October when I'll be about eight weeks exactly. First scan anytime from 10 to 13 weeks..


----------



## Snufkin

I've not even registered with a GP yet (we just moved and will be moving again, within this area, in the next few weeks) so I'll go down and register as soon as my cold is a bit better, then see what they say about making an appointment. They usually do a booking in appointment around 8 weeks, but if possible I'd prefer to do that together with the 12 week scan...i think because this is my second and my first was uncomplicated, they leave me alone a bit more this time (certainly hope so anyway!)


----------



## kit603

My booking in appointment with midwife is on Friday 3rd October and i'll be just under 6 weeks.... GP referred me early because I have a history of recurrent miscarriage and I'm taking medications this time to try and help. I'm going to try and persuade the midwife to send me for an early scan because I've already had two lots of spotting and I keep getting cramps (mainly on one side) and I'm so worked up and worried about it that I'm not sleeping properly - which will only make it worse :( Failing that... I'd like her to at least test my HCG/Progesterone.. but i'll see what she says.

In case she says no... I have made some enquiries with a local private clinic that offers private ultrasounds and will probably book in with them at around 7 wks if I can't get an early one on the NHS. I'd prefer not to because it's £60 a time and if I don't see the heartbeat first time and all they see is like the sac or something, then I'd need a repeat scan a week or so later to confirm that it's growing and that would be another £60 :(

I've found some clinics that do a complimentary rescan if you end up being too early to see the heartbeat, but they're too far away :(


----------



## nicoley

Hey congrats mommas to be...:) I got my bfp yesterday after having a d&c for blighted ovum August 6th..extremely nervous it will happen again...looks like due date will be June 12 or so...


----------



## kit603

:hi: Congrats hun :)


----------



## nicoley

Hmmm trying to get my little June bug logo to work in my signature..


----------



## Snufkin

Just copy and paste and remember to delete the 4 * ;)


----------



## nicoley

Oh Ty...didn't read very well apparently lol..&#55357;&#56904;


----------



## nicoley

The ob that did the d&c said that once I get my + to call and make appt and she will get me in for a ultrasound at 6-7 weeks..


----------



## desiwannabmom

cutieq said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Pregnant with our 8th baby, estimated June 5th!! I have my first appointment today :happydance: I got my first positive (extremely faint) on the 25th! Tested again two days later and it was much darker :D and yesterday I did one of those estimate test and got 4-5 weeks so right on track! Today we are doing urine and blood and they MAY do a scan.
> 
> did your doc just offer to do the urine and blood? I called today and they wouldn't see me until Oct. 23rd which is 8 weeks.Click to expand...

Cutie - My old doc would always do blood work to confirm...I just moved states and new doc said she wouldn't so I went to an urgent care center and got it done...its in network with my insurance so hoping I just will have a copay..


----------



## Nikoru0111

Okay so I think I'm a little obsessed with the progression of my lines...I'd like to get your opinion though...is the 14dpo line darker than the 13dpo? The top bit of the line on 14dpo is much darker than the bottom half of the line and if it was that colour all the way down I would be happy with it. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## _Anya_

nicoley said:


> Hey congrats mommas to be...:) I got my bfp yesterday after having a d&c for blighted ovum August 6th..extremely nervous it will happen again... looks like due date will be June 12 or so...

Nicoley, congrats! I'm due June 13. I had a D&C after blighted ovum in March. Good luck to both of us! :) I'm nervous too. But what can we do about it, right? Just wait and hope for the best! I have booked my first ultrasound at 6+6 (almost 7 weeks).


----------



## _Anya_

Nikoru0111 said:


> Okay so I think I'm a little obsessed with the progression of my lines...I'd like to get your opinion though...is the 14dpo line darker than the 13dpo? The top bit of the line on 14dpo is much darker than the bottom half of the line and if it was that colour all the way down I would be happy with it. What do you guys think?

I think that your lines are already so dark that you can stop POAS. :)
If you are still worried about progression of the hormone, you better make a HCG blood test.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Nikoru0111 said:


> Okay so I think I'm a little obsessed with the progression of my lines...I'd like to get your opinion though...is the 14dpo line darker than the 13dpo? The top bit of the line on 14dpo is much darker than the bottom half of the line and if it was that colour all the way down I would be happy with it. What do you guys think?

I should be five weeks today and my test line is STILL not as dark as the control line.......BUT I got a +ve on blood work a week ago so I am trying not to worry or POAS too much..I think it only brings agony when we stress over lines...each test is diffferent...try not to POAS...if something "wrong" is going to happen I figure I will get other symptoms so....try not to worry...


----------



## Nikoru0111

_Anya_ said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I think I'm a little obsessed with the progression of my lines...I'd like to get your opinion though...is the 14dpo line darker than the 13dpo? The top bit of the line on 14dpo is much darker than the bottom half of the line and if it was that colour all the way down I would be happy with it. What do you guys think?
> 
> I think that your lines are already so dark that you can stop POAS. :)
> If you are still worried about progression of the hormone, you better make a HCG blood test.Click to expand...

To be honest...before joining this forum I probably would have been just happy with the first test I ever took lol...but now hearing about ectopic and chemicals and all sorts of complications...it's made me worry a lot more...I live in Japan so don't know what they will do until my first appointment and I'm not sure they'll do anything before then. First ever pregnancy and it's in a non English speaking country and I don't speak Japanese very well. 

Anyway thanks for your advice, much appreciated! Congrats btw! H&H 9 months!


----------



## nicoley

My oldest is in university so when she wakes up I'm going to send her this...not to creative but hey..we are keeping it extremely quiet till we see heartbeat after what happened with previous preg...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Shilo

Congrats nicoley! I'm sure your daughter will be excited.

As far as first appointments, I have an ultrasound in 9 days on the 10th. I wish I could fast forward! I'll be 6+3


----------



## kit603

Your progression looks good to me Nikoru0111 :) 

I was testing every other day with a FRER, but after about 14dpo it stopped getting any darker because it's pretty close to the control line already so I've stopped testing on them now. I've got one left and I'm going to save it for a week or so and just use it to reassure myself x


----------



## _Anya_

Nikoru0111 said:


> _Anya_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I think I'm a little obsessed with the progression of my lines...I'd like to get your opinion though...is the 14dpo line darker than the 13dpo? The top bit of the line on 14dpo is much darker than the bottom half of the line and if it was that colour all the way down I would be happy with it. What do you guys think?
> 
> I think that your lines are already so dark that you can stop POAS. :)
> If you are still worried about progression of the hormone, you better make a HCG blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest...before joining this forum I probably would have been just happy with the first test I ever took lol...but now hearing about ectopic and chemicals and all sorts of complications...it's made me worry a lot more...I live in Japan so don't know what they will do until my first appointment and I'm not sure they'll do anything before then. First ever pregnancy and it's in a non English speaking country and I don't speak Japanese very well.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your advice, much appreciated! Congrats btw! H&H 9 months!Click to expand...

You see, the progression of lines and HCG hormone in blood still doesn't guarantee you a perfect pregnancy! It's just one little factor among many others. During my first pregnancy it doubled every 48 hours like everything was great, grew till it was 75000 and still I had a blighted ovum (no baby in the sac). So, we all just have to be patient and hopeful. Good luck!

If it's a chemical or ectopic - you will know without any tests. Chemical: red blood like your menstruation has begun. Ectopic: very sharp pains.


----------



## Shilo

kit603 said:


> Your progression looks good to me Nikoru0111 :)
> 
> I was testing every other day with a FRER, but after about 14dpo it stopped getting any darker because it's pretty close to the control line already so I've stopped testing on them now. I've got one left and I'm going to save it for a week or so and just use it to reassure myself x

I just noticed you have your ticker set as due June 2nd. Do you want me to move you to that date on the list or do you want to stay at the 7th?


----------



## kit603

Shilo said:


> I just noticed you have your ticker set as due June 2nd. Do you want me to move you to that date on the list or do you want to stay at the 7th?

I used the GP's dates for my ticker - she dated me from LMP, but I think it'll move back after my first scan because I know I ovulated late in the cycle and my cycle would have been longer than 28 days. When I use the due date calculators that go from ovulation I get June 7th.

Might as well leave it for now and change it after my dating scan in a few weeks :haha: Thanks for asking though x


----------



## susannah14

_Anya_ said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Anya_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I think I'm a little obsessed with the progression of my lines...I'd like to get your opinion though...is the 14dpo line darker than the 13dpo? The top bit of the line on 14dpo is much darker than the bottom half of the line and if it was that colour all the way down I would be happy with it. What do you guys think?
> 
> I think that your lines are already so dark that you can stop POAS. :)
> If you are still worried about progression of the hormone, you better make a HCG blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest...before joining this forum I probably would have been just happy with the first test I ever took lol...but now hearing about ectopic and chemicals and all sorts of complications...it's made me worry a lot more...I live in Japan so don't know what they will do until my first appointment and I'm not sure they'll do anything before then. First ever pregnancy and it's in a non English speaking country and I don't speak Japanese very well.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your advice, much appreciated! Congrats btw! H&H 9 months!Click to expand...
> 
> You see, the progression of lines and HCG hormone in blood still doesn't guarantee you a perfect pregnancy! It's just one little factor among many others. During my first pregnancy it doubled every 48 hours like everything was great, grew till it was 75000 and still I had a blighted ovum (no baby in the sac). So, we all just have to be patient and hopeful. Good luck!
> 
> If it's a chemical or ectopic - you will know without any tests. Chemical: red blood like your menstruation has begun. Ectopic: very sharp pains.Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing, this is good to know. Sort of scary, but good. Sorry you went through that.


----------



## Nikoru0111

_Anya_ said:


> You see, the progression of lines and HCG hormone in blood still doesn't guarantee you a perfect pregnancy! It's just one little factor among many others. During my first pregnancy it doubled every 48 hours like everything was great, grew till it was 75000 and still I had a blighted ovum (no baby in the sac). So, we all just have to be patient and hopeful. Good luck!
> 
> If it's a chemical or ectopic - you will know without any tests. Chemical: red blood like your menstruation has begun. Ectopic: very sharp pains.

Ah so not much point then for me to keep PoAS I guess...well I have been having some pain in abdomen and pelvic area and I don't know if it is normal or not, I have IBS and also lots of people say they get pains when in early pregnancy because you are changing so I don't know what to think. I think even if I went to the doctor right now probably not much would be done because they wouldn't be able to see until around 6 weeks and I have my first appointment then anyway. So I guess I shouldn't worry until then but I've always been a bit of a worrier.

Sorry you had to experience that.

Also I'm sorry if I'm annoying anyone with my worrying.


----------



## zaycain

poysenivye said:


> Both I think. There's more and more spotting. Don't think this bub is going to be sticky. :(

Oh no.. :(. I know it's normal for some spotting but obviously you know your body best. I will send prayers your way..


----------



## DixiePrincess

So my beta is 154. Which seems low to me. But I am just now offically late. But the dr said I was probably 2 weeks along. So I guess 4 weeks from last af. Im not sure how all this works yet lol.


----------



## Radiance

zaycain said:


> When is everyone's first appointment? I am waiting until my 8th week.

I had my first appointment Monday. I have a scan Saturday at 5+1 and then my next appointment with my OB is October 21st. :thumbup:


----------



## kit603

DixiePrincess said:


> So my beta is 154. Which seems low to me. But I am just now offically late. But the dr said I was probably 2 weeks along. So I guess 4 weeks from last af. Im not sure how all this works yet lol.

That seems fine to me hun :thumbup: 

Also, just thought I'd let you know that your signature isn't working because you copied the wrong code from lilypie - you have to use the BB Code with the square "[" and "]" brackets not the HTML code with the triangle "<" and ">" brackets. :) x


----------



## poysenivye

zaycain said:


> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Both I think. There's more and more spotting. Don't think this bub is going to be sticky. :(
> 
> Oh no.. :(. I know it's normal for some spotting but obviously you know your body best. I will send prayers your way..Click to expand...


Thanks! You know, I have been pregnant 8 times, with 2 miscarriages and then this bub...I have never had a UTI while pregnant and I have never had a yeast infection while pregnant and with this one, walla!! I have both. What in the world? I am trying to tell myself that what I feel and am experiencing is due to the infections, so, I made my first ultrasound appt for 13 October, and unless I have really bad cramping or bright red blood...I am just gonna chill. They also took my beta levels today..hope I don't get a phone call saying that they are low...


----------



## kit603

:hugs: Fingers crossed all will be ok and that your betas are good - will they still call you if they're not low? :) 

It's so hard not to worry in early pregnancy. I've barely been sleeping since I found out that I'm pregnant because as soon as I try and switch off at night I'm just laying in bed with "What if..." scenarios running through my head. I've had some spotting/cramping this week, but I'm still seeing progression on my tests (serious POAS-aholic! :haha:) so I'm hoping that i'll be ok too x 

They certainly don't make it easy for us lol x


----------



## poysenivye

kit603 said:


> :hugs: Fingers crossed all will be ok and that your betas are good - will they still call you if they're not low? :)
> 
> It's so hard not to worry in early pregnancy. I've barely been sleeping since I found out that I'm pregnant because as soon as I try and switch off at night I'm just laying in bed with "What if..." scenarios running through my head. I've had some spotting/cramping this week, but I'm still seeing progression on my tests (serious POAS-aholic! :haha:) so I'm hoping that i'll be ok too x
> 
> They certainly don't make it easy for us lol x

+

I am not sure if they will call or not. They just told me that when I have time I need to come in and get my blood work done. So, I am not sure that they will follow up with anything. I would like to know if the UTI has cleared up. That would be good info to have also.


----------



## coucou11

Hi all! 

Poys - good luck! I hope this one sticks!

And all the others who are beta testing - good luck as well! So easy to get caught up in every small change, I know.

My first appt is Oct 27, which would be around 8-9 weeks. I wonder if doc will do an ultrasound at the first appt. Seems like that would be the time for it, and they are just skipping any early betas. We shall see!

I have been continuing to work out as well - running and doing elliptical mostly. For my first pregnancy, I did some strength DVDs at home which I probably will do again. I'm still doing sit-ups too! But my biggest goal this time around is to do my KEGELS! OMG after my first baby I would pee literally every time I ran / sneezed / got up too fast. It was the worst.


----------



## poysenivye

You know, it's odd, if I am up walking around and talking to people; really no issues. But as soon as I sit in front of my computer and start working, nausea slowly creeps in until I find an awesome burp...anyone else deal with this?


----------



## poysenivye

Well, my beta for the 26th was 868 and then one for this morning was 6000. So, that's good news.


----------



## Shilo

poysenivye said:


> Well, my beta for the 26th was 868 and then one for this morning was 6000. So, that's good news.

That is amazing doubling time. Sounds good to me. How many dpo today?


----------



## kit603

Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

poysenivye said:


> Well, my beta for the 26th was 868 and then one for this morning was 6000. So, that's good news.

Wow! That's really good!!


----------



## poysenivye

Shilo said:


> poysenivye said:
> 
> 
> Well, my beta for the 26th was 868 and then one for this morning was 6000. So, that's good news.
> 
> That is amazing doubling time. Sounds good to me. How many dpo today?Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I'm 20 dpo


----------



## Shilo

Now you made me paranoid because at 20DPO my HCG was 923. That's super high.


----------



## poysenivye

Shilo said:


> Now you made me paranoid because at 20DPO my HCG was 923. That's super high.

:cry: Oh no! I didn't mean to make you paranoid! Like my doc told me, she doesn't care about the number except for in the regards that it had doubled sufficiently every 48 hours.


----------



## Shilo

No worries! Mine is actually pretty average for 20DPO. Yours is so so high! Really high... sounds like a healthy baby to me.


----------



## poysenivye

Thanks Shilo, I hope all is well, just the spotting and constant mild cramping doesn't make my mind rest easy. I want to get out and run, but I don't want anything else irritating anything or causing anything to get worse. You know?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hello, mind if I join?

Congratulations everyone!

I had my first ICSI treatment 2 weeks ago and have had positive tests since 7dp2dt. I am now 12dp2dt and feeling confident enough to post in here! I had a blood test today to check my levels and my next test is Friday. According to online calculators I am due 10th June.

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## poysenivye

LoveSunshine said:


> Hello, mind if I join?
> 
> Congratulations everyone!
> 
> I had my first ICSI treatment 2 weeks ago and have had positive tests since 7dp2dt. I am now 12dp2dt and feeling confident enough to post in here! I had a blood test today to check my levels and my next test is Friday. According to online calculators I am due 10th June.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!

Welcome! Baby dust to you!:happydance:


----------



## Shilo

Congrats! That's awesome! I'll get you added right now :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Thanks  I've actually been spotting the last couple of days, this whole thing is quite stressful isn't it! Hopefully my HCG levels will look good when I get them on Friday...


----------



## Snufkin

Lovesunshine, you'll need to translate that first post for me please! :D ICSI? 12dpo2dt?? I'm clueless!

I had really sore kidneys today after a long walk in the cold yesterday, so I'm just enjoying a nice hot bath, then early bed for me to sort through and back up all my photos! Sometimes I think it'd be easier to have an analog camera with 36 pictures to a roll, instead of hundreds and thousands of them on my phone...but I'm not quite hipster enough for that. ;)


----------



## zaycain

Freaking out a little. I'm with my mom for a few weeks (Japanese) and every morning we usually eat Saba or Aji (different types of mackerel) I've had a few bites, (3 small bites) and I'm looking at all the mercury it might have. There are contradicting levels out there depending on the fish.. but still it's kinda freaking me out. 

I am not prepared to tell anyone much less her... so I've got to wiggle out of breakfast. 

So please tell me 6 bites of fish aren't going to ruin my child!


----------



## Snufkin

I don't think a few bites will make a difference, but is there maybe a way to find out more reliably how much will be in them? Or can you not after a few days just opt out and tell her you're not used to that as breakfast anymore and would rather have something else? Mind that might make her suspicious! It's a hard one. Generally I wouldn't worry about it, really.


----------



## Snufkin

Quick google tells me aji is low in mercury, while Saba is very high...so maybe just steer her towards aji...


----------



## zaycain

Thank you Snufkin,

See a quick google search told me that Saba is low and Aji is high. Then visa versa. 

It's super confusing!


----------



## Snufkin

Gah! That sucks. I'd just go easy on both kinds then...but I really don't know what the risks are anyway, can't imagine a few bites being bad though.


----------



## Nikoru0111

zaycain said:


> Freaking out a little. I'm with my mom for a few weeks (Japanese) and every morning we usually eat Saba or Aji (different types of mackerel) I've had a few bites, (3 small bites) and I'm looking at all the mercury it might have. There are contradicting levels out there depending on the fish.. but still it's kinda freaking me out.
> 
> I am not prepared to tell anyone much less her... so I've got to wiggle out of breakfast.
> 
> So please tell me 6 bites of fish aren't going to ruin my child!

I've been trying to steer away from hijiki...I mean even when not pregnant but it's everywhere in Japan! In the US and I think UK, they advise not to eat it because of high levels of heavy metals but everyone thinks it's so so healthy over in Japan...I'm trying not to think the way of "UK advise is right and Japanese wrong" but it's so hard challenging what you have been brought up thinking. I mean in the UK people are told not to eat raw eggs...but it is so so so common here! My husband eats them all the time. Also in the UK you are to make sure your chicken isn't pink at all...there are some places over here that serve raw chicken...:wacko:


----------



## zaycain

Hah yes, I grew up eating raw eggs and never had a problem until I lived in Europe. Not pretty. 

That's another meal I'm gonna have to avoid! Sukiyaki!


----------



## Shilo

Snufkin said:


> Lovesunshine, you'll need to translate that first post for me please! :D ICSI? 12dpo2dt?? I'm clueless!

Well, I'm not LoveSunshine and she might have more details than I do. But ICSI is IVF where they inject the egg with sperm and then the egg(s) are put back into her after they're fertilized. 12dp2dt means 12 days past 2 day transfer which I believe means the egg(s) were put back into her 2 days after they were taken/fertilized? Which would translate to 14DPO. You just add the 2 numbers to figure out the DPO. Usually that kind of IVF is used for couples that may be struggling with low sperm count since the sperm is injected into the egg to be sure it fertilizes.

I have not done IVF so if I'm wrong on a few details, I apologize and feel free to correct me.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Zaycain, do you mind if I ask a really personal question? How was it growing up in Japan as half Japanese half American? Did you ever face discrimination or bullying?


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi can I join. I got my BFP yesterday and due June 10th 2015 yayyyy


----------



## Shilo

Congrats, Lorna! I'll get you added now :)


----------



## zaycain

Nikoru0111 said:


> Zaycain, do you mind if I ask a really personal question? How was it growing up in Japan as half Japanese half American? Did you ever face discrimination or bullying?

It's no problem! I grew up on a base so my experience might be a little different. I loved it. I am so proud of both heritages. Plus.. I had a funky look to me so I made extra money modeling as a kid that helped pay for my college tuition!

As far as off base, I've heard that hapa kids aren't bullied, they aren't really looked at as 'Japanese' though. 

Where in Japan are you? Tokyo?


----------



## CAValleygirl

Got my beta results back from my 13dpo test - HCG was 144. Doctor seemed happy. Now just checking again on Friday - 16dpo.


----------



## zaycain

Ok.. I know nothing about beta tests. What is it and should I get this? I wasn't planning on seeing the doc for a few more weeks!


btw Congrats Lorna! Welcome to the group!


----------



## LornaMJ

Thanks ofr the add and welcome. Bre great to have lots of bump buddies ;-) 
Zaycain - My Beta was 185 at technically 14dpo but i was IVF. This is classed as high yay, I was told they like a Beta above 50 at this stage


----------



## Nikoru0111

Ah thanks for your reply Zaycain, I hope then my baby will have a good experience. I think Japan seems to be opening up a little more now but I know what you mean about never being accepted as Japanese, hopefully this won't be a bother for my future children. 



zaycain said:


> Where in Japan are you? Tokyo?

We are living in Tokyo at the moment but My Hubby's parents and family live in Sendai so we might end up there, we don't really know yet. The plan for now is to stay in Tokyo for a while at least.


----------



## Nikoru0111

LornaMJ said:


> Hi can I join. I got my BFP yesterday and due June 10th 2015 yayyyy

Due date is same as mine! I'm so happy I joined this forum. We can all support each other through all this! I guess by the time 9 months is up will will have a super long thread haha!


----------



## DixiePrincess

Soo anyone else have lower back pain already. Its so bad if I sit anywhere for more than a few minutes it starts to hurt and when I get up from laying down.


----------



## nicoley

Anybody heard of this???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MrsSmartie

HI everyone! Got a very feint BFP on 8 and 9dpo and a clearer one today at 11dpo! Very excited, by dates my EDD is 14th June. DS is 17 months and still BFing and I have had a couple of angel babies in the past. Hopefully all sticks well, really feeling grotty and pregnant already so hopefully that is a good sign! It hasn't really sunk in yet...


----------



## DixiePrincess

:blush:Well I just had my first emotional pregnancy lady alligator tears cry. At 3 am because.... google....lol I was so sad and scared cause I was destined to have a unhealthy baby or lose it and all these test thst drs demand that ladies say cause miscarriages. I finally got calmed down. My real problem is im terrified of a pap smear. Im 24 never had one but hubby was my first and he has always had frequent std testing until we became a thing lol. So ive never done it and really dont care too. Then i saw where a lot of women were saying they miscarried healthy pregnancys a couple days after a pap which really scared me lol But sigh newly pregnant lady stress. Im ok now I am going to talk to the dr and see if he will wait till I deliver I mean even if they find something they cant do anything till babys here anyway. What do u ladies think. Am I parnoid lol


----------



## kit603

:hi: MrsSmartie! :) Been stalking your thread for the last couple of days so I'm glad your BFP got darker x


----------



## jumpingo

DixiePrincess said:


> :blush:Well I just had my first emotional pregnancy lady alligator tears cry. At 3 am because.... google....lol I was so sad and scared cause I was destined to have a unhealthy baby or lose it and all these test thst drs demand that ladies say cause miscarriages. I finally got calmed down. My real problem is im terrified of a pap smear. Im 24 never had one but hubby was my first and he has always had frequent std testing until we became a thing lol. So ive never done it and really dont care too. Then i saw where a lot of women were saying they miscarried healthy pregnancys a couple days after a pap which really scared me lol But sigh newly pregnant lady stress. Im ok now I am going to talk to the dr and see if he will wait till I deliver I mean even if they find something they cant do anything till babys here anyway. What do u ladies think. Am I parnoid lol

i just had one a couple weeks ago. they aren't the most fun things in the world, but getting them regularly is very recommended. even if you've only had one sexual partner. once you are a certain age, regardless of sexual activity, they are just to make sure that everything is healthy. it's like breast exams or teeth cleanings - keeping everything in working order and catching anything early. cavities suck if you wait until your teeth actually hurt, but if your dentist sees the beginnings of one early, the treatment is so much easier and you can avoid other complications. think of pap smears like that. 

(i actually just got a phone call from my primary care doc yesterday saying that the results weren't completely normal, so i have to go in for "further testing" so i'm not just saying this off the tip of my tongue, but as a person who has been checked for STDs since meeting my husband and appears to be perfectly healthy and yet, something is giving them reason to do more tests. trust me, i cried and did google and everything too. but google is often NOT your friend.:roll: anyway, i hope this doesn't sound preachy:dohh:...but preventative medical care is SO much better than curative care in my mind.:flower:)

also, obviously i am no doctor, but it wouldn't seem like a pap smear would be the sole cause of a miscarriage. at least not any more than having sex would cause a miscarriage. i mean, the pap smear is way less invasive than some of the BDing i've done with my husband:blush::haha:


----------



## Nikoru0111

DixiePrincess said:


> :blush:Well I just had my first emotional pregnancy lady alligator tears cry. At 3 am because.... google....lol I was so sad and scared cause I was destined to have a unhealthy baby or lose it and all these test thst drs demand that ladies say cause miscarriages. I finally got calmed down. My real problem is im terrified of a pap smear. Im 24 never had one but hubby was my first and he has always had frequent std testing until we became a thing lol. So ive never done it and really dont care too. Then i saw where a lot of women were saying they miscarried healthy pregnancys a couple days after a pap which really scared me lol But sigh newly pregnant lady stress. Im ok now I am going to talk to the dr and see if he will wait till I deliver I mean even if they find something they cant do anything till babys here anyway. What do u ladies think. Am I parnoid lol

I know exactly how you feel! Google certainly is NOT our friend. Right now I'm worried about having undetected PID due to being given Chlamydia by an ex boyfriend (I'd only ever had one other partner before him and we were both virgins. I was so upset that it could happen to me. Anyway I got treated but I don't know how long I had it for). I heard that it was possible to get PID from having Chlamydia and even if the Chlamydia was treated I could still have the PID and some people don't have symptoms. PID needs separate different antibiotics to treat it. PID increases the risk of ectopic pregnancies. I feel like I'm going crazy. I'm just so so so scared of an ectopic. 

These next two weeks cannot pass quick enough. I really need to see the embryo implanted in my womb on a scan to relax. I'm so glad that I'm not in the UK...I'd have to wait until 12 weeks before a scan and I think I'd be a nervous wreck by then!


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hey girls and congrats & welcome to all the new bfp's!
Sorry ive not been around much.. sickness has really hit me bad and I am exhausted. Went to the doctor on tuesday and she asked if we had a history of twins in the family. Sure enough both my parents are twins.. I wont know until first scan but cant remember when that will be or if they might scan early because of the possibility of twins.
Xxxx


----------



## zaycain

GoogilyBear said:


> Hey girls and congrats & welcome to all the new bfp's!
> Sorry ive not been around much.. sickness has really hit me bad and I am exhausted. Went to the doctor on tuesday and she asked if we had a history of twins in the family. Sure enough both my parents are twins.. I wont know until first scan but cant remember when that will be or if they might scan early because of the possibility of twins.
> Xxxx

Oh wow!! I hope you feel better and twins! I don't know if I am capable of handling that! Apparently twins run in my family too, definitely not as prominent as yours though. 

Good luck Googily!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I hear you on the emotional cries and fears. I literally (stupidly) can't stay off the internet this time about everything! I need to relax and trust that whatever happens is meant to happen.


----------



## Snufkin

Please don't let this be the start of morning sickness... 

Just made a tray of brownies, sat down while they're in the oven and I seriously have to concentrate on not throwing up. I don't even want those brownies now...not like me at all! ;) dreading the moment the timer will beep because I'll have to get up and face the chocolate! First world problem, I know. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## zaycain

Snufkin said:


> Please don't let this be the start of morning sickness...
> 
> Just made a tray of brownies, sat down while they're in the oven and I seriously have to concentrate on not throwing up. I don't even want those brownies now...not like me at all! ;) dreading the moment the timer will beep because I'll have to get up and face the chocolate! First world problem, I know.
> 
> How's everyone else?


Eek! I think cutting back on chocolate would be a good thing for me. Lol. Still crampy. Always crampy. It's like I feel every second of this. Good and bad I suppose. Today is day 2 of missed period. Hah. So strange to think about. 

I'm in the land of fish and seafood for the next two weeks so I'm freaking out about eating!


----------



## poysenivye

Eek! I think cutting back on chocolate would be a good thing for me. Lol. Still crampy. Always crampy. It's like I feel every second of this. Good and bad I suppose. Today is day 2 of missed period. Hah. So strange to think about. 

I'm in the land of fish and seafood for the next two weeks so I'm freaking out about eating![/QUOTE]

I am always crampy too! ERG! But, as long as I feel prego...that's the best!:happydance:


----------



## LoveSunshine

I managed to unsubscribe myself from this group so just bumping myself back in


----------



## LornaMJ

Hey everyone...I am starting to feel the nausea which as crazy as it sounds I am embracing..after 3 miscarriages (never any nausea) and TTC for 11 years bring it on I say:haha:

Lovesunshine - My pregnancy is also an ICSI ET. We had a 5 day blastie popped in 

Where has everyone got the Junebug signatures from?


----------



## Shilo

Lorna, you can get the signature from the first post on this group :)


----------



## coucou11

zaycain said:


> Ok.. I know nothing about beta tests. What is it and should I get this? I wasn't planning on seeing the doc for a few more weeks!
> 
> 
> btw Congrats Lorna! Welcome to the group!

Beta tests are just blood tests they do at the doctor, as opposed to the POAS's you use at home :) Beta tests can give you an exact number for your HCG levels, so I think they are used if you have been working with a fertility specialist or have had previous miscarriages, just to make sure everything is progressing normally at the start. If this is your first baby, you can ask to go in and have a blood test to confirm the pregnancy. My doc told me not to come in until 7-9 weeks, so I guess since it's my second they don't bother with the beta tests.

Dixie - I am having the back pain as well! Ugh it's so annoying. Also exhaustion. But so far no nauseau.

Sorry to the ladies who are feeling sick! Googily - hope it subsides soon! Can't believe it could be twins, wheee!

And congrats to the newest members!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi ladies!!

Just found out this morning I'm expecting #2! My DS was a Nov 2012 baby. Still doesn't feel real. My due date should be June 14. I'll have to come back and read up on everyone when the toddler is asleep later ;)


----------



## Nikoru0111

My nausea seems to have stopped. I'm kind of wishing it will start again...kind of silly I know!

I still have tender breasts, I have constipation, trapped wind and a pressure feeling on my bladder bit like UTI feeling. Some cramping too, not sure whether due to constipation or bladder or my uterus though!


----------



## Shilo

Congrats, Mrs! I'll get you added now :)

Nikoru - I know what you mean about wishing the nausea would come back. I was nauseated all from 3.5 weeks to 5 weeks and now it has disappeared. I didn't mind because it let me know I was still pregnant. My boobs have started to hurt in the past 2 days though so that makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## LornaMJ

Funny isnt what symptoms you want gone or to stay. My BB's are not at all sore but larger..I am looking forward to them hurting so it will feel more real!


----------



## Shilo

Hey ladies, I made a Facebook group too if you'd like to join. It's completely secret so no one can see that you're in it or what you post unless they're in the group too. It won't show up on your newsfeed or anything. If you would like to join, send me a friend request on this account I made just for adding people to the group and let me know who you are on here and I'll get you added.

I'm adding the link to the first post too and will make sure to check the account to add people 1-2 times a day.

Add me on Facebook


----------



## LornaMJ

I have just added you as a friend on FB :thumbup:


----------



## Shilo

Got you added! Not many people there yet 

I figured I'd go ahead and make one since a lot of groups here end up doing it eventually and use it for easier updates once all the babies come and as a parenting group.


----------



## NDH

Hello ladies! :hi: 

I just found out yesterday that I am expecting #3! Two years ago today I found out I was pregnant with #2, my first June bug so thats kind of cool (but last time I found out at 5w2d and this time I found out at 3w3d).

My due date by LMP is the 15th, but I have a tendency to go a few days over. 

I will be staying team :yellow: and will be having a homebirth. Anyone else planning one?


----------



## NDH

PS I have requested to friend the rb profile to be added to the group. My name is Natalie holden.


----------



## Shilo

Congrats, Natalie! That's kind of cool that you found out on the same day. I'll get you added on the first page and FB group now. I'll also go ahead and add your :yellow: since you'll be staying team yellow :) Did you stay team yellow with your other 2? You have more willpower than me!


----------



## NDH

Thanks, yes we were team yellow both times previous :). I really wanted a surprise but hubby wanted to find out and I told him he would get to decide the next time and he decided we should continue staying team :yellow:. Though after myn20 week scan the first time i admit I wished we'd found out, :haha: I told dh that if we got another scan we would ask - but I ended up not having another scan til my due date and the sonographer wouldnt tell us, she said we'd waited so long what was a few more days? Lol. 

Second pregnancy I had so many scans due to her being breech but wasn't the least bit tempted to find out. So funny!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi NDH, crikey you already know you are preggers your HCG must already be fairly high!! Congratulations though :happydance: I would have liked a home birth but with my history I will have a hosiptal one just to be on the safe side. I considered staying team yellow but we have decided we will find out! :flower:


----------



## Shilo

That's awesome. I love the idea of being in the moment on that day and hearing "It's a ___!" but I am way too impatient lol. I will be having an early gender scan.


----------



## jumpingo

so badly wanted a june bug:sad1:
i'm sure i'll stop in here and there to see june bug baby bumps:winkwink:
best wishes to all of you!!!!:flow:


----------



## Shilo

I'm sorry, jumpingo. I will have everything crossed for you to get a July baby.


----------



## treeroot

Thanks for the invite Shilo, I won't have an official date for awhile but throw me dowm for June 10 for now.


----------



## treeroot

jumpingo said:


> so badly wanted a june bug:sad1:
> i'm sure i'll stop in here and there to see june bug baby bumps:winkwink:
> best wishes to all of you!!!!:flow:

Same to you! Sprinkling baby dust your way!


----------



## zaycain

We haven't really admitted that we are pregnant yet and weren't really prepared that this would happen. We have absolutely no opinion on if we want to know or don't. At this point I'm waiting to make sure I make it past week 12! 

The only thought I had, is that maybe when we can find out.. we'll have them write it down and we can take a look if we want to at any point. 

Who knows.. still a while away!


----------



## NDH

LornaMJ said:


> Hi NDH, crikey you already know you are preggers your HCG must already be fairly high!! Congratulations though :happydance: I would have liked a home birth but with my history I will have a hosiptal one just to be on the safe side. I considered staying team yellow but we have decided we will find out! :flower:

I ovulate early so I am 14 dpo today (if I ovulated on the day of my positive opk, which I usually do. This was only my third cycle post partum though and I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate the first two so its hard to say)


----------



## zaycain

Shilo said:


> Hey ladies, I made a Facebook group too if you'd like to join. It's completely secret so no one can see that you're in it or what you post unless they're in the group too. It won't show up on your newsfeed or anything. If you would like to join, send me a friend request on this account I made just for adding people to the group and let me know who you are on here and I'll get you added.
> 
> I'm adding the link to the first post too and will make sure to check the account to add people 1-2 times a day.
> 
> Add me on Facebook

I will definitely join, but not until my 12th week. I hope you don't mind! I'm trying to keep a little anonymity until the time comes. :)


----------



## foreternity

Hi hi! It's been a busy week so I haven't been around too much. Trying to get all caught up :) Welcome to the new girls! Happy and healthy 9 months to you all!

I'm doing pretty good here. Still not much in the way of symptoms. Kinda wishing they'd pick up more so I FEEL pregnant. I've been sleeping a bit better the last couple of nights. I fell asleep about 9:50 last night (fairly early for me) and could still barely wake up this morning. Didn't help that it was extra dark and storming. Perfect sleep in kind of morning! I hit 5 weeks yesterday and it was a couple of days shy of 6 when I started having some problems last time, so I'm still a little nervous. Quite anxious for my scan next Friday just to be sure all is good. I guess being so busy helps distract me a bit at least. But hurry up time!


----------



## Radiance

Shilo said:


> Hey ladies, I made a Facebook group too if you'd like to join. It's completely secret so no one can see that you're in it or what you post unless they're in the group too. It won't show up on your newsfeed or anything. If you would like to join, send me a friend request on this account I made just for adding people to the group and let me know who you are on here and I'll get you added.
> 
> I'm adding the link to the first post too and will make sure to check the account to add people 1-2 times a day.
> 
> Add me on Facebook

Just sent my request, I'm Kimberlee :thumbup: 

Adding- there's been a weird Facebook glitch with mine. I can only message those on my friends list and make my own statuses/upload pictures on my wall BUT I currently can't comment or like anything. Hopefully it's fixed soon!!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo said:


> Hey ladies, I made a Facebook group too if you'd like to join. It's completely secret so no one can see that you're in it or what you post unless they're in the group too. It won't show up on your newsfeed or anything. If you would like to join, send me a friend request on this account I made just for adding people to the group and let me know who you are on here and I'll get you added.
> 
> I'm adding the link to the first post too and will make sure to check the account to add people 1-2 times a day.
> 
> Add me on Facebook

I've added the group as a friend on fb. I'm Nicole :)

Also I think me and OH will be part of team yellow as well. We haven't fully decided but I think we will.


----------



## Snufkin

Added your facebook profile. :)

I don't know what we'll do. Last time we had an early scan and found out (at the 20 week NHS scan), this time I'm not too bothered about getting an early scan and I'm undecided on finding out the gender. So we'll see...plenty of time to think about it anyway. ;)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies :)
DELIGHTED to say i am pregnant after 10yrs ttc, 2 ectopics, loss of both tubes and 4 cycles of IVF. 4th time was a charm <3
I got my BFP 2 days ago and my EDD is the 11th of June. I pray all goes well with this pregnancy after so much heartache.
Good luck to us all. I know its early days but we should enjoy every moment xxx


----------



## kit603

Congratulations to the new :bfp:s! :) 

I've got my booking in appt. with the midwife in a couple of hours and I'm really nervous - I'm going to be pushing for an early scan or, at the very least, betas and I just really hope that she takes me seriously. I'm already being treated for recurrent miscarriages at the moment and I've been spotting on/off all week (sometimes brown, sometimes pink or red) and it's been accompanied by strong cramps and some sharp pains just on the right hand side so I'm driving myself crazy with worry. 

I've not had a decent night's sleep since I got my BFP, I've been irritable with DH and at work because I'm so worried/stressed and I've been getting really worked up and crying all the time. I'm testing every single day (sometimes more than once) and I just keep expecting to see a fainter line. Someone else I know locally is 7 weeks now and had her appt. earlier this week - the earliest scan availability they could give her is 14+1... I'm only 5 weeks now and I really can't carry on like this and wait another 7-9 weeks for my first scan to know if the pregnancy is viable or not :(

If she won't offer an early scan on the NHS then I'll be looking into private scans, but I really didn't want to have to pay for one because it's £60-99 depending where I go and then if I need a rescan (because they don't yet see a heartbeat or something) most local clinics charge again :(


----------



## Snufkin

Kit, are you sure you'd still have to pay for a private early scan if they can't confirm a heartbeat? I know a clinic here that's about an hour away, but they only charge £35 for an early scan, and they don't charge at all if it's too early for a heartbeat. The ones in the city charge more and I'm not sure about their charging policies, but maybe worth looking a bit further from a large city?


----------



## Snufkin

Oh, and with spotting and pains I'm sure you'll get one on the NHS anyway. :) fingers crossed everything is alright of course!


----------



## kit603

The nearest town to me is Mansfield and they have one private clinic that charges £60 for an early reassurance scan, but I sent them an e-mail enquiry to see what their policy was about rescans (because the website didn't say anything) and they weren't overly helpful, but their eventual reply was that if I'm measuring less than 8 weeks and they don't find the heartbeat then I'd need to pay for a 2nd scan if one is required.

There is another clinic I've found that's about an hour's drive from me that charge £75 and they offer complimentary rescan if heartbeat isn't found at the first scan, but it's quite far to travel and will cost in fuel, parking etc and they only open Mon to Fri 9-5 which means DH and I would both need to book time off work as well (costing even more).

There are some in Nottingham City centre as well and they seem to vary from £70-99 and they state that they include rescan options, but I'm yet to confirm the exact policies for a rescan.

The other clinics I've found are either further away or don't offer early scans.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Symptoms check in: Feeling rather emotional the past few days. Almost in tears from worry. God I never thought pregnancy would be as hard as it already is. To be honest I've always been a worrier, even from being very young but I think this is going to be the toughest thing yet. I have mild OCD tendencies (no medication though) but I don't believe there is any help available in Japan as far as I know. I will ask at my appointment though. It scares me that pregnancy could set it off and I'll be a bad mother. I'm also scared of all the possible genetic and developmental disorders my baby could potentially have. 

Boobs are still tender but I didn't think they hurt that much until I squeezed on of them a little too hard while checking and man it hurt! 

No nausea really, a little but before eating from being hungry but nothing more than I'd normally get

Still a feeling of pressure on my bladder, I'm trying to drink more so that I urinate more. Seems to help.

Constipation and trapped wind still present :( I also have been getting the strangest sensations in my abdomen. Like a fluttering near my navel. I'm pretty sure it's wind but I have never felt it like that before. Weird!


----------



## NDH

Well I'm the crazy lady who just read through the whole thread :haha: replies incoming 


Nikoru0111 said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again! I didn't really introduce myself either...
> 
> I'll be 30 in a week (Sob) and my husband is also 30. Our son was a happy accident and he just turned 2. I never wanted another baby but I abruptly changed my mind after realizing I would regret not giving him any siblings. It started out that I was TTC for my son, but by the end of the month I was TTC for ME and I wanted another baby so bad! lol
> 
> I have 3 indoor cats and 1 stray cat who lives on my deck, and one frog named Wally who we found on the wall. Hence the name.
> 
> I'm currently 11 dpo and due June 8. Hoping for a sticky! Here's my wondfo lines so far
> 
> View attachment 806087
> 
> 
> I like the sound of the frog! Is it cute? Also I love cats! My mother's who was almost like a brother to me ran away when I left home to go to live in Japan. He hasn't been seen since :nope: we are all heartbroken.
> 
> I'm hoping yours is a sticky! I hope mine is too! I'm getting nervous just thinking about the possibilities and I want to be all excited looking at baby clothes and stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> For all you 2nd timers, what was the first thing you bought during your first pregnancy? When was it? When did you tell close family, like parents? I just don't want to jinx anything by telling too early but I'm so excited I just want to tell everyone! For now though...it will just have to be you guys! Let's all get excited together! XClick to expand...

The first time we told people right away. We had been going to tell my parents with a video I made on easter sunday, but ended up having a beach walk with them on good friday and blurted it out lol. Told other family in short order, and didn't keep it a secret from anyone after that. Took it on faith everything would be ok (had been ttc for over two years) and knew I would want people's support if I miscarried anyway.
The first thing I bought was a change table I think. I was 7 weeks :haha: (half price baby sale, I couldn't resist)
Second time my sister was around when I found out, so I quickly arranged a family brunch for her last day (three days later) and made a T-shirt for my dd that said "I'm getting a promotion" on the front "to big sister" on the back. And then waited for someone to spot it. Lol. Again didn't keep it a secret but didn't make a big deal of it on facebook that time. Dont think I bought her anything :rofl:

This time we're wanting to keep it an secret for a little while :). The only people besides strangers online (and hubby of course) who know are some ladies from one of my natural parenting/natural birthing/crunchy mama groups that meets once a month as they are also in a facebook group I spilled the news in "anonymously" lol. 
We plan fo tell dhs family first this time though (theyre in canada and my family is here so its harder to do)
Not sure how I'll go keeping it secret from my mom though. She knew both times before I did previously... 



BabyDragon said:


> :dust:​
> 
> 
> Surprise.... I am here to join you mamas.
> 
> Still trying to grasp my head around things....
> 
> But 9 DPO I just knew I was pregnant.
> 
> How?
> 
> I suddenly started getting the worst case of fart ever... Stinky smelly farts that never relieved me of this feeling of being bloated.
> 
> Three days later, 2 days before AF was to visit, I tested and had two BFP.
> 
> According to my LMP I should be due June 5.
> 
> Sticky baby dust to all.
> 
> :dust:​

I am fart city too! As soon as I got my bfp I suddenly realized why I have been so gassy all week. Blah. I'll take smelly gas over ms any day though.



poysenivye said:


> Cutie!! Yes, today you are pregnant! Google is a pain in the butt when it comes to fueling worries for sure!! So, how many of us are planning on natural births?

I am :). I had two natural hospital births previously (one induced but no other drugs, just water injections for bad back Labour, and one spontaneous drug free speedy quick breech birth. I'm hoping for a home birth this time :) 



sengland said:


> I got a bfp today, I'm due 6/6/15 per the dr but that date doesn't sit well with me, so put me down for 6/9 (why not lol?!) Man so many emotions today so I am going to come back and read and get to know you ladies later, but I am so excited I wanted to drop in and say hello!

6/6/13 is my dd2s birthday :)



oceania said:


> I definitely plan to get the epidural and/or any other pain relief, I don't actually cope well with pain, I don't know if labour would be different but I just lose all my strength and feel dizzy/powerless. I think I will be happier pain-free. The idea of a birthing pool sounds great but I don't think the water alone would be enough as a painkiller for me. Also, women in my family (mom's side) have quite large babies and very long labours, so I don't expect mine to be a walk in the park. I wouldn't mind a C-section either.
> 
> I have hypothyroidism, and I'm terrified of MC because of it. Mine has been always very mild and at subclinical levels actually. I am taking 100mcg per day, and I called the doctor and they told me to immediately increase it to 125mcg and on wednesday I will go for a blood test and they will make a more accurate prescription after it based on my current levels. Apparently every 6 weeks or so they will be checking my levels throughout pregnancy. Trying not to panic. I think everything should be fine, afterall we conceived from our 2nd cycle of trying and the 1st cycle I knew we wouldn't cause we didn't BD during my fertile period.
> 
> I bought two expensive clearblue digital tests, I did one today and it said I'm pregnant, 2-3 weeks which is correct <3 I will save the other one for next week, hoping to see the 3+ then. I also booked my first appointment, it will be on the 27th of October, when I'll be exactly 8 weeks. Soo excited, it's great to have something to wait for.
> 
> This morning I was freaked out by the lack of any symptoms, I felt perfectly fine. I thought the disappearance of symptoms was a sign of a MC, but this noon "morning" sickness came back with a vengeance, worse than before lol. But I'm happy to feel nauseous, makes me feel safe.
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?

Labour pain is totally incomparable to other types of pain. I am a wuss when it comes to pain normally and I was so relaxed I was sleeping in between contractions :haha: a lot of people use hypnosis to help manage labour pain.

I have three friends with thyroid conditions who recently had babies with completely uncomplicated pregnancies if its any reassurance. Their drs just checked their levels and made regular adjustments to their medications. Sounds like you'll be in good hands :)



kit603 said:


> Lovely progression :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll do about pain relief tbh. This will be my first baby and I've not really got any experience of being in any real pain.... I've never even had a broken bone or anything, so I've got absolutely nothing to compare it to and no idea what my pain threshold is like. I'll probably be a total wimp :haha:
> 
> I would like a natural birth and would start off with gas/air, but after that I have no idea :shrug: The thought of havng an epidural or a c-section really does scare me, so I'd want to avoid that as much as possible.
> 
> I quite like the idea of a waterbirth, but I'm not sure if I'd have one or not.

Like I just said above, labour pains are totally different from any other pain. Its all about preparing yourself mentally and physically prior to birth. Look into hypnobirthing maybe (I didn't do it personally, but still naturally fell into some of its practices on my own)



DixiePrincess said:


> So sorry cutie
> 
> went to dr today got my blood drawn he is doing a beta and a full panel. Hope to have results back tomorrow. He also gave me a prenatal prescription yay. but nervous about beta.
> 
> Weird thing was he pulled my eyelids down and asked me to look up im curious if there's a pregnancy sign im unfamiliar with lol. He doesn't usually do that at normal appts.

My guess is he was doing a quick check to see if you're aenemic before your labs come in. He could have done it for another reason of course but I always use my corneas to check on my iron situation. If theyre dark pink then your iron is fantastic. If theyre very pale then youre low on iron.



zaycain said:


> Do any of you ladies work out regularly? I was on a pretty good workout routine with cycling and barre but today I had to revert back to back to running for a three weeks.
> 
> I am pretty sure I will be fine if I make sure I don't get too hot or over exert.. but I wanted to see if anyone else was a big cardio/strength queen?

If you were previously working out then hyoure fine to continue doing so. Just listen to your body and dont overexert yourself. A friend of mine was doing insanity and similar type workouts until halfway through her triplet pregnancy!



nicoley said:


> Anybody heard of this???

Yes I've heard of the ramzi method and it seems to be rather accurate. You can't rely on looking at your own scans though better to ask your tech where its implanted as the images are often reversed on scans.



DixiePrincess said:


> :blush:Well I just had my first emotional pregnancy lady alligator tears cry. At 3 am because.... google....lol I was so sad and scared cause I was destined to have a unhealthy baby or lose it and all these test thst drs demand that ladies say cause miscarriages. I finally got calmed down. My real problem is im terrified of a pap smear. Im 24 never had one but hubby was my first and he has always had frequent std testing until we became a thing lol. So ive never done it and really dont care too. Then i saw where a lot of women were saying they miscarried healthy pregnancys a couple days after a pap which really scared me lol But sigh newly pregnant lady stress. Im ok now I am going to talk to the dr and see if he will wait till I deliver I mean even if they find something they cant do anything till babys here anyway. What do u ladies think. Am I parnoid lol

Here in australia they won't do PAPs when youre pregnant. I was more than a year overdue for mine when I saw my gp and she said it's best to wait and catch it at the 6 week checkup afterwards. But in other countries it seems to be routine to do one at the first checkup whether one is needed or not so go figure!



NDH said:


> Hello ladies! :hi:
> 
> I just found out yesterday that I am expecting #3! Two years ago today I found out I was pregnant with #2, my first June bug so thats kind of cool (but last time I found out at 5w2d and this time I found out at 3w3d).
> 
> My due date by LMP is the 15th, but I have a tendency to go a few days over.
> 
> I will be staying team :yellow: and will be having a homebirth. Anyone else planning one?

Further to my introduction, I will be 30 in December, my dh is also 30. We are both Canadians living semipermanently in australia. We ttc our first for over two years, fell pregnant with dd2 on my 5th postpartum cycle, and have been ntnp pretty much for a year now. My cycle didn't return til 13 months pp and I got pregnant on my third cycle this time :thumbup:

As for first appointments and first scans, I will be calling my midwife on monday but I doubt she'll make arrangements to come see me for quite some time yet. I will only be having a scan at 20 weeks :)

Normally I am quite a worrier, but oddly pregnancy is the one thing I never seem to worry about lol.


----------



## NDH

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies :)
> DELIGHTED to say i am pregnant after 10yrs ttc, 2 ectopics, loss of both tubes and 4 cycles of IVF. 4th time was a charm <3
> I got my BFP 2 days ago and my EDD is the 11th of June. I pray all goes well with this pregnancy after so much heartache.
> Good luck to us all. I know its early days but we should enjoy every moment xxx


WowWow congratulations! Wishing you a wonderful 9 month journey :hugs:


----------



## treeroot

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies :)
> DELIGHTED to say i am pregnant after 10yrs ttc, 2 ectopics, loss of both tubes and 4 cycles of IVF. 4th time was a charm <3
> I got my BFP 2 days ago and my EDD is the 11th of June. I pray all goes well with this pregnancy after so much heartache.
> Good luck to us all. I know its early days but we should enjoy every moment xxx

Congrats queen!



foreternity said:


> Hi hi! It's been a busy week so I haven't been around too much. Trying to get all caught up :) Welcome to the new girls! Happy and healthy 9 months to you all!
> 
> I'm doing pretty good here. Still not much in the way of symptoms. Kinda wishing they'd pick up more so I FEEL pregnant. I've been sleeping a bit better the last couple of nights. I fell asleep about 9:50 last night (fairly early for me) and could still barely wake up this morning. Didn't help that it was extra dark and storming. Perfect sleep in kind of morning! I hit 5 weeks yesterday and it was a couple of days shy of 6 when I started having some problems last time, so I'm still a little nervous. Quite anxious for my scan next Friday just to be sure all is good. I guess being so busy helps distract me a bit at least. But hurry up time!


I don't feel pregnant at all either. I think in the back of my mind I'm still waiting for AF to show. :haha: maybe at 6 weeks I'll feel different since enough time would have passed. I'm not really hoping for signs though, I'm perfectly happy with smooth sailing



I'm expecting the midwife to call me back on Monday to schedule our first appointment. I believe it will be at 8 weeks. I'm not sure when scans happen.

As for telling everyone, we're going to stick with just my immediate family for now. We'll let them know in person when we see them at Thanksgiving which is coming up soon.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks ladies! Congrats to us all <3
I cannot believe i am posting in a due date thread! it is so surreal xxx


----------



## zaycain

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies :)
> DELIGHTED to say i am pregnant after 10yrs ttc, 2 ectopics, loss of both tubes and 4 cycles of IVF. 4th time was a charm <3
> I got my BFP 2 days ago and my EDD is the 11th of June. I pray all goes well with this pregnancy after so much heartache.
> Good luck to us all. I know its early days but we should enjoy every moment xxx

So happy for you africaqueen! Sounds like such a roller coaster. Welcome to the group!


----------



## kit603

Feeling much better this afternoon :) Midwife has booked me an early scan for 15th October (7+1) so hopefully all will be well and i'll be able to relax a little after that. x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks ladies :)
Official test day is tomorrow so i have bought a CB digital for that(iv been using cheapies up till now) but i am scared of it saying not pregnant even though i have had clear(though fainter than control line) BFPS for the past 2 days... xxx


----------



## coucou11

africaqueen said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> Official test day is tomorrow so i have bought a CB digital for that(iv been using cheapies up till now) but i am scared of it saying not pregnant even though i have had clear(though fainter than control line) BFPS for the past 2 days... xxx

Congratulations and good luck!! Let us know how it goes, I am sure it will be great - any distinct line on a cheapie counts!

Symptoms update here... none! I agree that I would like to at least see a little something, but really I feel the same as always. Then of course I read last night in my pregnancy book that women who experience nausea are less likely to miscarry... so now I am worried about that too!


----------



## kit603

Good luck with the digi! It's always nice to see the word - seems to make it feel more 'real' lol :thumbup:

Until this afternoon my only real symptom had been tender breasts - especially the nipples, but I'm starting to wonder if I might be feeling the first of the 'morning' sickness? 

I made a snack this afternoon with wafer thin ham on ryvita crackerbread and then just couldn't eat it because the ham just smelt really strong and it made me feel sick. So DH had it and I made myself something else :haha: And now a couple of hours later, I seem to keep getting a weird taste/feeing in the back of my throat and feeling sick. It only lasts couple of minutes and then passes, but keeps coming back. Having a drink helped at first, but now I just feel pretty sick :shrug:


----------



## Shilo

Congrats, africaqueen! I have everything crossed for you that this will be a successful pregnancy.


----------



## poysenivye

kit603 said:


> Congratulations to the new :bfp:s! :)
> 
> I've got my booking in appt. with the midwife in a couple of hours and I'm really nervous - I'm going to be pushing for an early scan or, at the very least, betas and I just really hope that she takes me seriously. I'm already being treated for recurrent miscarriages at the moment and I've been spotting on/off all week (sometimes brown, sometimes pink or red) and it's been accompanied by strong cramps and some sharp pains just on the right hand side so I'm driving myself crazy with worry.
> 
> I've not had a decent night's sleep since I got my BFP, I've been irritable with DH and at work because I'm so worried/stressed and I've been getting really worked up and crying all the time. I'm testing every single day (sometimes more than once) and I just keep expecting to see a fainter line. Someone else I know locally is 7 weeks now and had her appt. earlier this week - the earliest scan availability they could give her is 14+1... I'm only 5 weeks now and I really can't carry on like this and wait another 7-9 weeks for my first scan to know if the pregnancy is viable or not :(
> 
> If she won't offer an early scan on the NHS then I'll be looking into private scans, but I really didn't want to have to pay for one because it's £60-99 depending where I go and then if I need a rescan (because they don't yet see a heartbeat or something) most local clinics charge again :(

Kit, I have been spotting for like 6 days now...ugh...it's really annoying. :growlmad: I talked to my doc's nurse and she said that they will do my betas again on Monday...but she also asked if I knew why I was bleeding and if it was from my yeast infection. :dohh: Obviously why I called them in the first place.


----------



## kit603

poysenivye said:


> Kit, I have been spotting for like 6 days now...ugh...it's really annoying. :growlmad: I talked to my doc's nurse and she said that they will do my betas again on Monday...but she also asked if I knew why I was bleeding and if it was from my yeast infection. :dohh: Obviously why I called them in the first place.

:dohh::dohh: I seriously think that sometimes they just don't get it! 

Fingers crossed that your betas are showing good progression on Monday - did you have betas done today to compare them to or are they comparing to earlier betas? 

The midwife I saw today didn't seem too concerned with the spotting yet, but she did tell me to let them know if it gets heavier or more frequent - at the moment it's very much intermittent and only lasts a couple of hours at a time, but it varies in how heavy it is and what colour it is - sometimes brown, sometimes bright red. It's really frustrating because it just keeps making me worry :nope:


----------



## poysenivye

:dohh::dohh: I seriously think that sometimes they just don't get it! 

Fingers crossed that your betas are showing good progression on Monday - did you have betas done today to compare them to or are they comparing to earlier betas? 

The midwife I saw today didn't seem too concerned with the spotting yet, but she did tell me to let them know if it gets heavier or more frequent - at the moment it's very much intermittent and only lasts a couple of hours at a time, but it varies in how heavy it is and what colour it is - sometimes brown, sometimes bright red. It's really frustrating because it just keeps making me worry :nope:[/QUOTE]

Mine is probably about 3-4 times a day, normally pink to tan to pink...only bright red after I administer the god awful yeast infection medication. Which they finally switched me to an oral med today. They are going to compare to my last BETA this past Wednesday. So, here's to hoping they're progressing. I felt really nauseated yesterday, but not so bad today, just a lingering "don't feel quite well" feeling. :nope: It would be very nice to know one way or another. My DH wants me to go to the ER and get my BETAs checked sooner so that I can be at ease. But, I don't know if I want to.


----------



## kit603

poysenivye said:


> Mine is probably about 3-4 times a day, normally pink to tan to pink...only bright red after I administer the god awful yeast infection medication. Which they finally switched me to an oral med today. They are going to compare to my last BETA this past Wednesday. So, here's to hoping they're progressing. I felt really nauseated yesterday, but not so bad today, just a lingering "don't feel quite well" feeling. :nope: It would be very nice to know one way or another. My DH wants me to go to the ER and get my BETAs checked sooner so that I can be at ease. But, I don't know if I want to.

It sounds like it could be the yeast infection medication causing the bright red bleeding if that's when it happens, fingers crossed :hugs:

I hope your betas are progressing well x


----------



## weewdy

I have just had a very faint bfp with an edd of 8th june. This will be my 2nd child as i have a dd of 2.5yrs.


----------



## NDH

poysenivye said:


> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the new :bfp:s! :)
> 
> I've got my booking in appt. with the midwife in a couple of hours and I'm really nervous - I'm going to be pushing for an early scan or, at the very least, betas and I just really hope that she takes me seriously. I'm already being treated for recurrent miscarriages at the moment and I've been spotting on/off all week (sometimes brown, sometimes pink or red) and it's been accompanied by strong cramps and some sharp pains just on the right hand side so I'm driving myself crazy with worry.
> 
> I've not had a decent night's sleep since I got my BFP, I've been irritable with DH and at work because I'm so worried/stressed and I've been getting really worked up and crying all the time. I'm testing every single day (sometimes more than once) and I just keep expecting to see a fainter line. Someone else I know locally is 7 weeks now and had her appt. earlier this week - the earliest scan availability they could give her is 14+1... I'm only 5 weeks now and I really can't carry on like this and wait another 7-9 weeks for my first scan to know if the pregnancy is viable or not :(
> 
> If she won't offer an early scan on the NHS then I'll be looking into private scans, but I really didn't want to have to pay for one because it's £60-99 depending where I go and then if I need a rescan (because they don't yet see a heartbeat or something) most local clinics charge again :(
> 
> Kit, I have been spotting for like 6 days now...ugh...it's really annoying. :growlmad: I talked to my doc's nurse and she said that they will do my betas again on Monday...but she also asked if I knew why I was bleeding and if it was from my yeast infection. :dohh: Obviously why I called them in the first place.Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be nice if we intuitively knew what was wrong? Then we wouldn't need drs hey? Lol
Good luck. Bleeding in pregnancy is always scary. Especially when its too early to determine the source :/



weewdy said:


> I have just had a very faint bfp with an edd of 8th june. This will be my 2nd child as i have a dd of 2.5yrs.

Congratulations to you and the other newcomers!

Afm, I'm hoping for another smooth sailing pregnancy. I've never had MS but did have mild nausea last time that hung around forma couple of months. I've already been having some nausea and the little stretching cramps that are both disconcerting and reassuring. Little bean is nestling in :cloud9: I've been getting lots of hot flushes, not helped by my two little people who fight over who gets to sit on my lap and the other stands behind me squeezing my neck... Lol. I just need a little breathing room sometimes.

"Craving" so much fruit. Yesterday I ate two whole bananas, had a bananaberry green smoothie and two apples.


----------



## africaqueen

Ah i have been getting lots of stretching and mild cramps today and the nausea too. My lil bean must be getting comfy for the journey ahead <3 xxx


----------



## susannah14

weewdy said:


> I have just had a very faint bfp with an edd of 8th june. This will be my 2nd child as i have a dd of 2.5yrs.

Congrats! You might not remember me but I remember you from baby club the first go around. Crazy we are both back here.


----------



## susannah14

Nikoru0111 said:


> Symptoms check in: Feeling rather emotional the past few days. Almost in tears from worry. God I never thought pregnancy would be as hard as it already is. To be honest I've always been a worrier, even from being very young but I think this is going to be the toughest thing yet. I have mild OCD tendencies (no medication though) but I don't believe there is any help available in Japan as far as I know. I will ask at my appointment though. It scares me that pregnancy could set it off and I'll be a bad mother. I'm also scared of all the possible genetic and developmental disorders my baby could potentially have.
> 
> Boobs are still tender but I didn't think they hurt that much until I squeezed on of them a little too hard while checking and man it hurt!
> 
> No nausea really, a little but before eating from being hungry but nothing more than I'd normally get
> 
> Still a feeling of pressure on my bladder, I'm trying to drink more so that I urinate more. Seems to help.
> 
> Constipation and trapped wind still present :( I also have been getting the strangest sensations in my abdomen. Like a fluttering near my navel. I'm pretty sure it's wind but I have never felt it like that before. Weird!

Sorry you are feeling so worried Nicole. Try to relax and just enjoy it. What will happen will happen. Your pregnancy is a happy time, and before you know it, it'll be over. :)


----------



## Radiance

It's 7:38pm here and I'm going to go to bed soon. My scan is tomorrow morning!! I'll be 5+1... I've been excited and a little scared but now the panic is rushing in. I'm scared there either is going to be nothing there or it's going to be an ectopic.. showing no signs of ectopic but the first scan is always scary.


----------



## NDH

Good luck! Praying bean is snuggly in your uterus :flower:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Radiance said:


> It's 7:38pm here and I'm going to go to bed soon. My scan is tomorrow morning!! I'll be 5+1... I've been excited and a little scared but now the panic is rushing in. I'm scared there either is going to be nothing there or it's going to be an ectopic.. showing no signs of ectopic but the first scan is always scary.

Good luck! I didn't know I they could see anything at 5W+1! Fingers crossed for you! 

My first on is 6W+2 they should definitely be able to see something by then right?


----------



## LornaMJ

Good luck radiance with your first scan...its early but they should hopefully still a little bean!! 

Although I have a history of ectopics etc they still won't scan here until 7 weeks!!


----------



## Snufkin

Good luck for your scan, radiance!!

I'm slowly but surely getting more symptoms now. Boobs are sore, more like a dull pain, but it feels exactly like it did when I was breastfeeding and they were getting a bit engorged. 
By the way, for our FTMs: if you're wanting to breastfeed, please make sure you know what to expect, especially the first few weeks. So many times you read stories of women who couldn't breastfeed, because they didn't have enough support and didn't know what's normal and what isn't and how to fix it if something was wrong. There's a few different phone numbers in every country, that you can call 24/7 for advice, la leche league is pretty international I think, then in the UK we have the NCT, and I think there may be an NHS one, too...and there'll be equivalents in other countries. HVs and midwives can also put you in touch with lactation consultants, and it's a good idea to ask for a meeting with one before and just after your baby is born. ANYWAY... :D

I'm feeling really emotional lately, too. I almost cried last night because netflix didn't have a film I wanted to watch. Stupid netflix. I've also gone off my food a bit, not quite nauseous, just no appetite...which again is a good thing because I tend to overeat under normal circumstances. Right now I'm tucked up in bed with a cup of coffee, enjoying some time to myself before my 2 year old demands my attention again. :)

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## kit603

Wishing you best of luck for your scan Radiance :hugs: x


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Radiance. I am sure all will be fine but understand your fear. x

Well ladies i called the clinic to tell them its a positive result for the first time in 4 cycles of IVF so i got very emotional! they have booked me in for my 1st scan for 23rd of this mth so i will be 6wk5d then so should see a hb by then?
Cannot believe im booked in for a scan! feels utterly surreal <3 xxx

https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/WP_20141004_001.jpg


----------



## kit603

Congratulations Africaqueen! :) I'm glad you got the positive you wanted on the digi and it's great that you have a test date already. Hopefully you will see the heartbeat :thumbup: Most people seem to see it between around the 6-7week mark but I do know others that haven't seen it until between 7-8 weeks x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Kit. I can rest easy(a little,lol) for now ;) Really hope we see a good hb xxx


----------



## kit603

Fingers crossed for you :) At my early scan I'll be 7+1 based on LMP, but only 6+2 if I go by ovulation because I ovulated quite late in the cycle, so I'm really nervous that we won't see the heartbeat. Hopefully I'll be surprised :)


----------



## NDH

Snufkin said:


> Good luck for your scan, radiance!!
> 
> I'm slowly but surely getting more symptoms now. Boobs are sore, more like a dull pain, but it feels exactly like it did when I was breastfeeding and they were getting a bit engorged.
> By the way, for our FTMs: if you're wanting to breastfeed, please make sure you know what to expect, especially the first few weeks. So many times you read stories of women who couldn't breastfeed, because they didn't have enough support and didn't know what's normal and what isn't and how to fix it if something was wrong. There's a few different phone numbers in every country, that you can call 24/7 for advice, la leche league is pretty international I think, then in the UK we have the NCT, and I think there may be an NHS one, too...and there'll be equivalents in other countries. HVs and midwives can also put you in touch with lactation consultants, and it's a good idea to ask for a meeting with one before and just after your baby is born. ANYWAY... :D
> 
> I'm feeling really emotional lately, too. I almost cried last night because netflix didn't have a film I wanted to watch. Stupid netflix. I've also gone off my food a bit, not quite nauseous, just no appetite...which again is a good thing because I tend to overeat under normal circumstances. Right now I'm tucked up in bed with a cup of coffee, enjoying some time to myself before my 2 year old demands my attention again. :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Yes yes absolutely! Find out too if there are breastfeeding education classes for pregnant couples in your area. While there are women who genuinely are unable to breastfeed, the majority of women who can't is due to lack of education and support. You might think something natural should be easy and you dont need classes (and for many it is smooth sailing) but those first few weeks are full of so many challenges and knowing what to do and what's normal to expect *before* issues arise can be the key between successfully reaching your breastfeeding goal or not :flower:


----------



## kit603

Thank you for the advice :) I really want to breastfeed so I'll definitely start looking into stuff like that a little bit more once I've seen the heartbeat on a scan -I don't want to get my hopes up too early given my history. :blush:

DH and I both come from quite big families (we're both 1 of 5 taking into account step-siblings) and my extended family is quite large too - My dad is one of 7, my mum is one of 5 and my grandma is one of 11! So a lot of my relatives have young children at the moment - I have a brother under 2, one of my SILs has an 18 month old and a 2 month old and the other has a 3.5 year old, a 2 year old and is also 40+2 pregnant today and then I have at least two dozen other relatives (cousins mainly) under 5 at the moment. 

I find it interesting because it seems really common on Baby and Bump to see people breastfeed for 6 months to a year and I see a lot of breastfeeding related signatures going even up to 2 years, but I don't know anybody in real life that's breastfed for more than 3 months and the majority stopped after a couple of weeks. Quite a few didn't try to breastfeed at all and bottle fed straight away. I understand that it's a personal choice, but I just find it really surprising that so many people I know have breastfed - especially despite all the literature handed out during pregnancy pushing mums to breastfeed etc.


----------



## africaqueen

I am hoping to breastfeed our baby too :)
Like you Kit, given my history i am very cautious about looking that far ahead and will feel much better after seeing a healthy hb on our scan xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: I have just found out I am pregnant :wohoo: and ff says dd of June 16th. Ourt 1st wedding anniversary is the 21st so very excited :)
Wishing everyone a h&h 9mths x


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats 30mummy and welcome xxx


----------



## mangoberry

Hi all, its very nice to have a group like this on here. I found out that I am pregnant on Sept 30th and just passed my expected due AF which was on Thursday. I am having a very light spotting on tissue - but sometimes bright red, so I am a little concerned. I had got my blood work done on Wednesday(Oct 1st) and it had then come out to be hcg level of 400, which the nurse said is when you are close to 4 weeks which was true in my case.

I am right now quite scared and cautious - my nurse called in to take my second blood-test and the results would be on Monday so will get to know then whether pregnancy is progressing the way it should or not. First ultrasound for me is due on oct 30th if everything goes on fine till then - my due date is June 10th according to the app. 

It's quite good to know there is a group like this :) All the best to all the mommy's to be!


----------



## kit603

:hi: Welcome to the group :)


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Mango, and good luck for your next beta. I know how scary it is and i hope all is ok xxx


----------



## NDH

I really like this write up of the benefits of breastfeeding as it doesn't come across (that I can tell) as being judgmental towards those who didn't breastfeed for long, but just shows the positive effects from breastfeeding (from a few days until 18+ months)

It only touches on the benefits to babies though and doesn't even go into the benefits for mom (reduced risk of breast and ovarian and uterine cancers, reduced risk of osteoporosis, etc)

Personally, breastfeeding for a year was a no brainer for me as we simply can't afford formula. Learning about the benefits of breastfeeding over formula solidified my decision. I had no plans to breastfeed beyond a year, but decided just to let them self wean when theyre ready (currently feeding eldest for two minutes twice a day and youngest semi on-demand but I have been limiting her a bit lately)

I can't fathom how low income people can afford formula, and yet lowest earners have the lowest breastfeeding rates :(

Welcome newcomers. Congrats 30- I saw your ticker in WAGs journal - how awesome wouldn't it be if she joins us here?

Good luck to everyone waiting on scans and betas to alleviate your worries. :flower:
I'm a compulsive worrier myself but with pregnancy I learned that worry really does nothing but cause stress and affect your ability to enjoy being pregnant and bond with your baby :nope: it was hard at first to stop worrying, but I would just tell myself "today I am pregnant and after awhile that's all that mattered :flower:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Snufkin said:


> By the way, for our FTMs: if you're wanting to breastfeed, please make sure you know what to expect, especially the first few weeks. So many times you read stories of women who couldn't breastfeed, because they didn't have enough support and didn't know what's normal and what isn't and how to fix it if something was wrong. There's a few different phone numbers in every country, that you can call 24/7 for advice, la leche league is pretty international I think, then in the UK we have the NCT, and I think there may be an NHS one, too...and there'll be equivalents in other countries. HVs and midwives can also put you in touch with lactation consultants, and it's a good idea to ask for a meeting with one before and just after your baby is born. ANYWAY... :D

Thanks for the heads up! My sister wanted to BF but was doing it all wrong and ended up with really bad bruises and sores on her breasts. She wasn't shown properly how to bf at the hospital. Her baby was always always hungry and I don't think she could keep up at the beginning so she changed to bottle. She felt like a failure poor girl. She had emergency c-section and was looking really ill after the birth, she also got mastitis as well. I think her health was also important so it was for the best she moved to the bottle but I think it would have been nice for her to have the correct support in the first place.

I want to breastfeed. My goal would be to at least try for 6 months but we'll see.


----------



## NDH

Nikoru0111 said:


> Snufkin said:
> 
> 
> By the way, for our FTMs: if you're wanting to breastfeed, please make sure you know what to expect, especially the first few weeks. So many times you read stories of women who couldn't breastfeed, because they didn't have enough support and didn't know what's normal and what isn't and how to fix it if something was wrong. There's a few different phone numbers in every country, that you can call 24/7 for advice, la leche league is pretty international I think, then in the UK we have the NCT, and I think there may be an NHS one, too...and there'll be equivalents in other countries. HVs and midwives can also put you in touch with lactation consultants, and it's a good idea to ask for a meeting with one before and just after your baby is born. ANYWAY... :D
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! My sister wanted to BF but was doing it all wrong and ended up with really bad bruises and sores on her breasts. She wasn't shown properly how to bf at the hospital. Her baby was always always hungry and I don't think she could keep up at the beginning so she changed to bottle. She felt like a failure poor girl. She had emergency c-section and was looking really ill after the birth, she also got mastitis as well. I think her health was also important so it was for the best she moved to the bottle but I think it would have been nice for her to have the correct support in the first place.
> 
> I want to breastfeed. My goal would be to at least try for 6 months but we'll see.Click to expand...

Thats sad :( its a very common story unfortunately. Its also really hard to find the balance between supporting a woman wanting to breastfeed but struggling and coming across as pushy so even lots of breastfeeding moms just dont offer any support to their friends either for fear of being seen as the latter.


----------



## treeroot

Congrats for the newcomers!

Great news on getting scans done or booking them in, I'll be happier when I have a date as well.

I'm definitely finding I have pregnancy on the brain....all the time. It feels a little obsessive but maybe that's because I was on vacation last week. I'm sure I'll have more then enough to keep me busy at work. 
I'm a bit nervous actually because it's just starting the busiest time of the year for me, the next two months is going to be a lot of field work and likely overtime. I hope I don't have a lot of pregnancy symptoms that inhibit this. And if I do...ugh, it's going to be a long two months. I'll have to make an extra conscience effort to take care of myself.


----------



## _Anya_

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: I have just found out I am pregnant :wohoo: and ff says dd of June 16th. Ourt 1st wedding anniversary is the 21st so very excited :)

Congrats, 30mummyof1! :)


----------



## _Anya_

mangoberry said:


> I found out that I am pregnant on Sept 30th and just passed my expected due AF which was on Thursday. My due date is June 10th according to the app. It's quite good to know there is a group like this :) All the best to all the mommy's to be!

Congrats! :) Welcome to the group!


----------



## poysenivye

Congrats new bumps!! It's so awesome to have so many people to share this journey with. So far this morning I have mild cramping...and a little but nauseated. Everytime I stand up I cramp up too for about 3 seconds. Like a hardcore Charlie horse. Oh! And the doc switched my yeast infection meds, finally. I'm happy to report, (hoping not to jinx myself) no spotting since yesterday evening. Hooray!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

NDH said:


> I really like this write up of the benefits of breastfeeding as it doesn't come across (that I can tell) as being judgmental towards those who didn't breastfeed for long, but just shows the positive effects from breastfeeding (from a few days until 18+ months)
> 
> It only touches on the benefits to babies though and doesn't even go into the benefits for mom (reduced risk of breast and ovarian and uterine cancers, reduced risk of osteoporosis, etc)
> 
> Personally, breastfeeding for a year was a no brainer for me as we simply can't afford formula. Learning about the benefits of breastfeeding over formula solidified my decision. I had no plans to breastfeed beyond a year, but decided just to let them self wean when theyre ready (currently feeding eldest for two minutes twice a day and youngest semi on-demand but I have been limiting her a bit lately)
> 
> I can't fathom how low income people can afford formula, and yet lowest earners have the lowest breastfeeding rates :(
> 
> Welcome newcomers. Congrats 30- I saw your ticker in WAGs journal - how awesome wouldn't it be if she joins us here?
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting on scans and betas to alleviate your worries. :flower:
> I'm a compulsive worrier myself but with pregnancy I learned that worry really does nothing but cause stress and affect your ability to enjoy being pregnant and bond with your baby :nope: it was hard at first to stop worrying, but I would just tell myself "today I am pregnant and after awhile that's all that mattered :flower:

yes hope she will joining us soon, chart looks good.
I think thats the best way to look at it too :)


----------



## kit603

Yay! :) I'm glad your spotting stopped.. fingers crossed it stays that way.

I hadn't had any spotting for about 36 hours and then this afternoon I got some sudden sharp cramps and then when I went to the toilet about half an hour later I had some very pink/red spotting when I wiped. It carried on for about an hour and was heavy enough to spot onto a panty liner slightly but now it seems to have stopped again :shrug: Fingers crossed it stays away this time! x


----------



## NDH

Oh on the subject of having proper education and support, however you intend to give birth, I advise birth education/preparation classes (not through a hospital). At the very least educate yourselves online. Labour is called Labour for a reason, and you wouldn't just show up to run a marathon without preparing for it.

If you want a natural birth, I cannot more highly advise getting a doula (seriously, theyre amazing)

If you dont want a natural birth thats totally your decision :flower: (I'm a natural birth advocate, but more importantly I'm an advocate of informed birth choice :)) but I still suggest reading up on the evidence based practices surrounding your chosen birth type to ensure the best possible outcomes. 

So many women take a backseat in their pregnancy and birth, expecting the experts to know what is best, but many drs dont practice evidence based care and just continue doing things the way they've always done them, even with.

Learn your rights when it comes to pregnancy and birth. Find a practitioner whose practice lines up with your desires, and dont be afraid to change practitioners at any stage if you see any red flags - even at full term! If you dont know what kind of birth you hope to have, look up birth plan templates that have yes/no tick boxes for heaps of options, and then read up on each of those options. For example, active labour, episiotomies, methods of induction, delayed cord clamping, skin to skin, gentle cesarean and seeding with vaginal flora. Some you really might not care about and others you'll discover you feel really strongly about one way or another.

Sorry for the long essay, it's just a subject I'm really passionate about . birth matters (check out the documentary microbirth if youre interested in how a baby is born can affect the whole rest of their life) and PTSD from birth trauma is on the rise and education is one way to help reduce it.


----------



## poysenivye

poysenivye said:


> Congrats new bumps!! It's so awesome to have so many people to share this journey with. So far this morning I have mild cramping...and a little but nauseated. Everytime I stand up I cramp up too for about 3 seconds. Like a hardcore Charlie horse. Oh! And the doc switched my yeast infection meds, finally. I'm happy to report, (hoping not to jinx myself) no spotting since yesterday evening. Hooray!!!

Jinxed myself. Dang it!! Well, I guess I can't for everything internally to be healed in less than half a day. :/


----------



## kit603

Oh no :( :hugs: Hope it stops quickly x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I totally agree NDH, I did a hypnobirthing course when pregnant with Thomas which was so beneficial and taught me loads. I was able to have 2 natural drug free births, Harry's being a water birth too.
I would love a home birth next time but i will have to look into and probably fight for it as i had a pph after having Harry.:shrug:


----------



## poysenivye

kit603 said:


> Oh no :( :hugs: Hope it stops quickly x

Thanks Kit. I have more watery discharge now, less pink. But still there. Hopefully after the last treatment all will be well. My hubby has been gone since we conceived. We would like to practice again. Haha.


----------



## Nikoru0111

NDH said:


> Oh on the subject of having proper education and support, however you intend to give birth, I advise birth education/preparation classes (not through a hospital). At the very least educate yourselves online. Labour is called Labour for a reason, and you wouldn't just show up to run a marathon without preparing for it.
> 
> If you want a natural birth, I cannot more highly advise getting a doula (seriously, theyre amazing)
> 
> If you dont want a natural birth thats totally your decision :flower: (I'm a natural birth advocate, but more importantly I'm an advocate of informed birth choice :)) but I still suggest reading up on the evidence based practices surrounding your chosen birth type to ensure the best possible outcomes.
> 
> So many women take a backseat in their pregnancy and birth, expecting the experts to know what is best, but many drs dont practice evidence based care and just continue doing things the way they've always done them, even with.
> 
> Learn your rights when it comes to pregnancy and birth. Find a practitioner whose practice lines up with your desires, and dont be afraid to change practitioners at any stage if you see any red flags - even at full term! If you dont know what kind of birth you hope to have, look up birth plan templates that have yes/no tick boxes for heaps of options, and then read up on each of those options. For example, active labour, episiotomies, methods of induction, delayed cord clamping, skin to skin, gentle cesarean and seeding with vaginal flora. Some you really might not care about and others you'll discover you feel really strongly about one way or another.
> 
> Sorry for the long essay, it's just a subject I'm really passionate about . birth matters (check out the documentary microbirth if youre interested in how a baby is born can affect the whole rest of their life) and PTSD from birth trauma is on the rise and education is one way to help reduce it.

Thank you so much for your advice! It really helps and I really think it is important to know what you want too. My sister had researched a lot if things but not the birth. She just expected to go to hospital to be there a few hours and come out with a baby. The lady giving birth in the room next to her had to be rushed for a c-section too and lost the baby. My sister hadn't thought of what to ask and what to say when they decided to induce her (In retrospect she doesn't think they needed to meddle).

Anyway that taught me that I needed to know exactly what I wanted/didn't want when the time came. Allowing me to make informed choices rather than just go along with what the medical professionals decide is best. 

In Japan usually you book a day to come in, then come to the hospital on that day and they induce you! I don't want any if that, I'd prefer a natural birth as much as possible. Apparently it is also very common to do episotomies and I also don't want that. 

I think looking at some birth plan templates will help me immensely! Thanks!


----------



## poysenivye

Kit, are you feeling any better??

My birthing experiences have never gone to plan, but I guess that's part of the excitement to a certain degree. :)


----------



## kit603

poysenivye said:


> Kit, are you feeling any better??
> 
> My birthing experiences have never gone to plan, but I guess that's part of the excitement to a certain degree. :)

I seem to be having less spotting again now - it's now only when I wipe and it's only a tiny bit. Also, it's more pink than red now but I'm not sure if that's just because I'm also getting more watery/creamy discharge again and it's mixing in and watering it down some.


----------



## poysenivye

So, last night, my nanny vomits all over the kids bathroom. I bring her some towels and disinfectant spray while trying not to throw up myself. I felt bad for her, though was more concerned about my toddler and kiddos. Then at the store today, my 9 year old throws up all over the meat aisle. A stomach bug...because a UTI, and yeast infection weren't enough. My poor kiddos. What a day...


----------



## kit603

Oh no :( Just what you needed :hugs: Maybe you won't catch it? xx (We can hope!)


----------



## oceania

Snufkin said:


> Good luck for your scan, radiance!!
> 
> I'm slowly but surely getting more symptoms now. Boobs are sore, more like a dull pain, but it feels exactly like it did when I was breastfeeding and they were getting a bit engorged.
> By the way, for our FTMs: if you're wanting to breastfeed, please make sure you know what to expect, especially the first few weeks. So many times you read stories of women who couldn't breastfeed, because they didn't have enough support and didn't know what's normal and what isn't and how to fix it if something was wrong. There's a few different phone numbers in every country, that you can call 24/7 for advice, la leche league is pretty international I think, then in the UK we have the NCT, and I think there may be an NHS one, too...and there'll be equivalents in other countries. HVs and midwives can also put you in touch with lactation consultants, and it's a good idea to ask for a meeting with one before and just after your baby is born. ANYWAY... :D
> 
> I'm feeling really emotional lately, too. I almost cried last night because netflix didn't have a film I wanted to watch. Stupid netflix. I've also gone off my food a bit, not quite nauseous, just no appetite...which again is a good thing because I tend to overeat under normal circumstances. Right now I'm tucked up in bed with a cup of coffee, enjoying some time to myself before my 2 year old demands my attention again. :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Hi, I just wanted to bring out another perspective to this - I have insufficient glandular tissue and I will not be able to breastfeed and it's not the end of the world. It's also not that rare, I have several friends with the same condition. No matter how you feed your child, whether you choose to breastfeed or to formula feed (or in some cases you don't have a choice like mine) your baby will be FINE and LOVED. I will enjoy the positive aspects, such as DH being able to be more hands-on from the very beginning :thumbup: I am also trying to find out ways I can make complaints/sue the hospital, because here all the government hospitals follow something called a baby friendly policy and I don't know how they will treat me but I've heard some horror stories and I will have none of it.


----------



## Snufkin

I don't think I implied that bottle fed babies are somehow not loved. Also, insufficient glandular tissue isn't *that* common, and it doesn't automatically and completely rule out breastfeeding, either. I'm just saying that women who want to breastfeed need all the information and support they can get. I'm sure we agree on that. ;)


----------



## weewdy

Ladies have any of you not told your oh yet. He knows theres a chance i am as i am late but he doesnt know ive had a bfp, i wanted to wait until my test got darker. Any suggestions for a good way to tell him?


----------



## NDH

oceania said:


> Snufkin said:
> 
> 
> Good luck for your scan, radiance!!
> 
> I'm slowly but surely getting more symptoms now. Boobs are sore, more like a dull pain, but it feels exactly like it did when I was breastfeeding and they were getting a bit engorged.
> By the way, for our FTMs: if you're wanting to breastfeed, please make sure you know what to expect, especially the first few weeks. So many times you read stories of women who couldn't breastfeed, because they didn't have enough support and didn't know what's normal and what isn't and how to fix it if something was wrong. There's a few different phone numbers in every country, that you can call 24/7 for advice, la leche league is pretty international I think, then in the UK we have the NCT, and I think there may be an NHS one, too...and there'll be equivalents in other countries. HVs and midwives can also put you in touch with lactation consultants, and it's a good idea to ask for a meeting with one before and just after your baby is born. ANYWAY... :D
> 
> I'm feeling really emotional lately, too. I almost cried last night because netflix didn't have a film I wanted to watch. Stupid netflix. I've also gone off my food a bit, not quite nauseous, just no appetite...which again is a good thing because I tend to overeat under normal circumstances. Right now I'm tucked up in bed with a cup of coffee, enjoying some time to myself before my 2 year old demands my attention again. :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> 
> Hi, I just wanted to bring out another perspective to this - I have insufficient glandular tissue and I will not be able to breastfeed and it's not the end of the world. It's also not that rare, I have several friends with the same condition. No matter how you feed your child, whether you choose to breastfeed or to formula feed (or in some cases you don't have a choice like mine) your baby will be FINE and LOVED. I will enjoy the positive aspects, such as DH being able to be more hands-on from the very beginning :thumbup: I am also trying to find out ways I can make complaints/sue the hospital, because here all the government hospitals follow something called a baby friendly policy and I don't know how they will treat me but I've heard some horror stories and I will have none of it.Click to expand...

I have two friends with IGT - one who still managed to breastfeed her last two babies for over a year, supplementing with donated breast milk (she did produce significantly more milk with each baby), and the other tried to continue breastfeeding for a couple weeks I think before going to full time bottles. 

I guess I can't speak for Finland, but baby friendly hospitals can't prevent a woman fro!mfrom bringing formula and bottles. You can out a sign on your door saying "I am bottle feeding, do not harass me about it". However, you may still wish to breastfeed for the first 2-3 days as you'll still produce colostrum - babies only drink 5ml of colostrum at a time and its full of goodness :)


----------



## NDH

weewdy said:


> Ladies have any of you not told your oh yet. He knows theres a chance i am as i am late but he doesnt know ive had a bfp, i wanted to wait until my test got darker. Any suggestions for a good way to tell him?

My dh always has to be the first to know. The first time I had planned to leave a digi saying "pregnant" on the bathroom counter while he showered, but I didn't have any digis when I found out and I couldn't wait (having been ttc for over two years) so ended up running crying to him waving a wet pee stick :rofl: second time in found out while he was at work and I just texted him that Sara was going to be a big sister.
This time, he had asked me the other day if I was pregnant and I said "no, at least not that I know of". So when I got my bfp I just went and woke him up and said "so you asked me a question the other day and I said no, but it turns out the answer is yes" and then I just left the room. He came out half an hour later with a big grin asking how I felt about #3.

Kit and Poys - good luck I hope the bleeding/spotting stops and you have reassuring scans.


----------



## Radiance

Scan update!!

From what we saw, all looks well . My lining was really thick, my cervix looks long but he couldn't accurately measure it right now and we saw a small sac :thumbsup: There was a lot of fluid around my left ovary, he said that was ok and that when my egg released it popped the cyst. So I go back for another scan in two weeks to see baby and heartbeat :)

I'll update more when I get home.


----------



## NDH

Nikoru0111 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Oh on the subject of having proper education and support, however you intend to give birth, I advise birth education/preparation classes (not through a hospital). At the very least educate yourselves online. Labour is called Labour for a reason, and you wouldn't just show up to run a marathon without preparing for it.
> 
> If you want a natural birth, I cannot more highly advise getting a doula (seriously, theyre amazing)
> 
> If you dont want a natural birth thats totally your decision :flower: (I'm a natural birth advocate, but more importantly I'm an advocate of informed birth choice :)) but I still suggest reading up on the evidence based practices surrounding your chosen birth type to ensure the best possible outcomes.
> 
> So many women take a backseat in their pregnancy and birth, expecting the experts to know what is best, but many drs dont practice evidence based care and just continue doing things the way they've always done them, even with.
> 
> Learn your rights when it comes to pregnancy and birth. Find a practitioner whose practice lines up with your desires, and dont be afraid to change practitioners at any stage if you see any red flags - even at full term! If you dont know what kind of birth you hope to have, look up birth plan templates that have yes/no tick boxes for heaps of options, and then read up on each of those options. For example, active labour, episiotomies, methods of induction, delayed cord clamping, skin to skin, gentle cesarean and seeding with vaginal flora. Some you really might not care about and others you'll discover you feel really strongly about one way or another.
> 
> Sorry for the long essay, it's just a subject I'm really passionate about . birth matters (check out the documentary microbirth if youre interested in how a baby is born can affect the whole rest of their life) and PTSD from birth trauma is on the rise and education is one way to help reduce it.
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice! It really helps and I really think it is important to know what you want too. My sister had researched a lot if things but not the birth. She just expected to go to hospital to be there a few hours and come out with a baby. The lady giving birth in the room next to her had to be rushed for a c-section too and lost the baby. My sister hadn't thought of what to ask and what to say when they decided to induce her (In retrospect she doesn't think they needed to meddle).
> 
> Anyway that taught me that I needed to know exactly what I wanted/didn't want when the time came. Allowing me to make informed choices rather than just go along with what the medical professionals decide is best.
> 
> In Japan usually you book a day to come in, then come to the hospital on that day and they induce you! I don't want any if that, I'd prefer a natural birth as much as possible. Apparently it is also very common to do episotomies and I also don't want that.
> 
> I think looking at some birth plan templates will help me immensely! Thanks!Click to expand...

Wow thats crazy that its just a given that everyone is just given an induction date arbitrarily! Try to put your foot down about it if there isn't a medical reason. Induction has a high chance of leading to a cascade of intervention that can result in a cesarean that likely would have otherwise been avoided, like seems to have been your sisters experience. 

Not that cesareans don't have their place as a life saving procedure, and elective cesareans can be a valid choice, but too often they can be avoided just by not meddling and letting baby come when ready. 
Its important to remember that term is 38-42 weeks is term so some babies can be born at 42 weeks still with loads of vernix while other babies can be born at 38 weeks with signs of being overdue :flower:


----------



## sengland

Hi ladies :) 

Man, so much talk about birth. I am just getting over the shock of a bfp at 9dpo (a week ago, although this was planned lol) so I cannot even start to think that far down the road yet!! 

I am also having cramping for the past couple days, whenever I move around. No spotting though. I don't go for a scan until the 28th and I have called my dr this week to ask for a beta but she hadn't called me back, luckily I work in a hospital and one of the doctors I work with agreed to order one for me to ease my anxiety, and it was 138.1 at 14-15dpo. Technically I am 5 weeks today but I didn't O until like CD 20, so I am really only 4 weeks today when I adjust my cycle. Praying it sticks I am SO scared! 

My other symptoms are really achy bbs and fatigue (that just started today, though) and I am SO bloated I look like I'm about 6 months along! I can't stop poas either, even though they have been definitely positive for a whole week now lol.

Sorry to just talk about myself, I just couldn't get into the birth convo but wanted to jump in because I haven't been on in a week :hugs:


----------



## treeroot

Congrats sengland and welcome!

What's your expected due date? Shilo can add it to the front


----------



## trying4babies

Hey all im also jumping in here too.... due around 9/10th june 2015.. 
been trying to conceive for over 5yrs  finally got our bfp 10 days past our 6 day transfer.. an icsi baby  soooo happy


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi Trying4babies ours is also an IVF ICSI baby and we are due June 10th


----------



## zaycain

Welcome new bumps! Exciting times for all of us!

I'm officially 5 weeks today! Still in complete disbelief. 

Cramps cramps cramps! I feel like I am 3 months pregnant already.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Radience! I'm so happy for you! Seemed like a long time since you posted so I was starting to get worried. Glad it's okay so far!

I've just decided that since this is my first ever pregnancy, I'm just going to let myself be excited, tell people, plan things etc as I have no reason to believe it could be otherwise. I think if I start down the path of worrying, I'll worry like crazy, so thinking positive is probably going to be best for me. If (and I pray to the gods it doesn't) anything goes wrong then I guess next time I'll allow myself to worry a little more but for now, I guess I'll just try to enjoy and think of lovely things. 

Since my BFP wasn't exactly planned, in the early days when I realised I could be pregnant (beginning of the 2ww) I stopped drinking alcohol and coffee and panicked to some of my friends a little. Mainly because I thought I probably wouldn't be but there was a slight chance. 

Now they are starting to ask me about it and I don't want to lie but not sure I should tell them yet. At the moment I'm skipping going out with them in case they ask me why I'm not drinking. They know my period should be due by now and if I tell them I got it, it's a lie and if I say I didn't they'll ask me if I took a test and then I'll be lying again lol...as you can tell...I don't particularly like lying. 

What would you do?


----------



## treeroot

Radiance said:


> Scan update!!
> 
> From what we saw, all looks well . My lining was really thick, my cervix looks long but he couldn't accurately measure it right now and we saw a small sac :thumbsup: There was a lot of fluid around my left ovary, he said that was ok and that when my egg released it popped the cyst. So I go back for another scan in two weeks to see baby and heartbeat :)
> 
> I'll update more when I get home.

Yeah! So glad everything went well :happydance:



trying4babies said:


> Hey all im also jumping in here too.... due around 9/10th june 2015..
> been trying to conceive for over 5yrs  finally got our bfp 10 days past our 6 day transfer.. an icsi baby  soooo happy

Congrats! That's a log haul, you must be over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

Welcome newcomers - I always get so excited to read about LTTTCers moving into the pregnancy forums :D. 

Hmm thats a tricky one, I've never been in such a position before. I know people have used new medications etc as an excuse not to drink, but friends knowing youre probably pregnant and probably asking you about it will complicate matters. You could just say it's inconclusive and try to skirt the issue? Or just say that it turns out you've got a parasite (not entirely a lie cause babies share a lot of similarities with parasites :haha: I hope no one is offended by that :/). But in all seriousness, I hope someone else has a good suggestion how to handle it. I'm not even sure how to handle it if my mom asks if I'm pregnant cause she has this weird ability to tell. We've always told within a xouplemlfndays and are hoping to keep it just between us for a few weeks this time.


----------



## Radiance

Nikoru0111 said:


> Radience! I'm so happy for you! Seemed like a long time since you posted so I was starting to get worried. Glad it's okay so far!
> 
> I've just decided that since this is my first ever pregnancy, I'm just going to let myself be excited, tell people, plan things etc as I have no reason to believe it could be otherwise. I think if I start down the path of worrying, I'll worry like crazy, so thinking positive is probably going to be best for me. If (and I pray to the gods it doesn't) anything goes wrong then I guess next time I'll allow myself to worry a little more but for now, I guess I'll just try to enjoy and think of lovely things.
> 
> Since my BFP wasn't exactly planned, in the early days when I realised I could be pregnant (beginning of the 2ww) I stopped drinking alcohol and coffee and panicked to some of my friends a little. Mainly because I thought I probably wouldn't be but there was a slight chance.
> 
> Now they are starting to ask me about it and I don't want to lie but not sure I should tell them yet. At the moment I'm skipping going out with them in case they ask me why I'm not drinking. They know my period should be due by now and if I tell them I got it, it's a lie and if I say I didn't they'll ask me if I took a test and then I'll be lying again lol...as you can tell...I don't particularly like lying.
> 
> What would you do?

I can't lie about being pregnant. As in if someone close asked if I was, I couldn't say "No, I'm not" I feel that would "jinx" myself or cause more harm. If I'm not ready to share, I come up with something else where I am not exactly saying, No, I'm not pregnant. I however am also trying to wait. We've...my husband, kids, family and friends have all gone through so much this year that I don't want them to tense and be pained right when I tell them. I have told a few though... my mom, my kids do know as well, and about six friends. I want to give some time and focus on the now. Mostly peaceful :) I don't think there''s a right or wrong time. It's 100% up to when you and your partner feel ready. :thumbup: 

I tend to get really anxious before scans so I tried to keep really busy last night and this morning! I ended up waiting a little over an hour for the scan. That was hard!!!


----------



## zaycain

Nikoru0111 said:


> Now they are starting to ask me about it and I don't want to lie but not sure I should tell them yet. At the moment I'm skipping going out with them in case they ask me why I'm not drinking. They know my period should be due by now and if I tell them I got it, it's a lie and if I say I didn't they'll ask me if I took a test and then I'll be lying again lol...as you can tell...I don't particularly like lying.
> 
> What would you do?

I usually say lie about it. It's nobody's business until you are ready to discuss it. I am lying my pants off at the moment to all my family and friends. I am not ready to discuss it yet with people that know me and that's my prerogative. Good friends will understand if you weren't comfortable talking about it in the danger zone. Just come clean when you do spill the beans.

On the other hand, because you confided in them early on I would probably be honest. They were good enough to be there for you when you needed a friend.

That's my opinion though. People handle it differently. I'm all about the lie, because I have had a lot of friends that didn't tell me because.. they weren't ready to and I was ok with that! 

**I should note I am not ready to discuss it cause I don't believe it myself. I am constantly talking about it with my DH and I'm on the boards a lot so I can start getting used to the fact that this is real. Hasn't hit me yet, despite my efforts!


----------



## poysenivye

I have been skirting around the issue or I'm just flat out truthful, which they take As full on sarcasm the way I say it. "Why can you do it? Are you knocked up?" And I say "yeah, I'm knocked up, obviously". They laugh and go about their business. Truthful without divulging...win win.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks ladies! I think I diverted the conversation last time by saying I hadn't got my period yet which was true. Then they said "ah that's normal after coming off the pill" so I think I might have given myself a little bit of time but I think the next time they ask I might just tell them. They are relatively new friends but I've become quite close to them due to us being expats in Japan and they have helped me through the difficult time of settling in. One of them opened up to me and another girl a few days ago and I think that made us even closer so I definately don't feel comfortable lying. 

At the moment we have only told my OHs parents, my sister, my BFF and my husbands close friend. I want to tell my parents but it has to be over Skype as they live in the UK and I asked to speak to them but the earliest they are free is Tuesday...I didn't want to worry them by saying it's important. So I guess I have to just wait.


----------



## poysenivye

*can't


----------



## NDH

Another diversion "what do you mean am I pregnant? Do you think I'm getting fat? Are you calling me fat!?" Neither confirmation or denial lol.


----------



## LornaMJ

This time around we have told most people especially in my line work as it has been easier and they have been very supportive given my history. I just want to approach things very differently this time round. My last 2 pregnancies (miscarried) we told no one and it was a little difficult not telling anyone but you seem to just find excuses to get out of things.


----------



## 30mummyof1

My dh was there when I tested! But we haven't told anyone yet. All my friends knew we were going to try after the wedding so have been questioning me since June! 
A good way of putting people off the scent is to talk about future nights out i found before or you were out Friday night etc.. They presume that means you were drinking then and therefore not pregnant!
We will tell parents in a week or so and couple of close friends I think.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ndh that's so true about babies being term 37-42wks. My ds2 was 12 days late but didn't look overdue at all. They had put me forward a week at the scan, but as I knew when I ovulated I knew that couldn't be right! 
It annoys me when midwives start talking about induction as soon as you get to 40wks, give the baby chance will you! :haha:


----------



## weewdy

Advice please getting worried.

I am cd 37. I got a faint positive on friday morning and another friday afternoon. My partner is due home tonight so i have took another test this morning so i know for sure before telling him and the line is not getting any darker. There is still a line but i expected it to be darker. With my first i got a very strong bfp at 7dpo and sickness from 8po. This pregnancy i was around 20dpo before i got a bfp and no symptoms apart from sore boobs. I just dont feel pregnant. Am i worrying for nothing or should my tests be getting darker.


----------



## kit603

Wow lots to catch up on overnight :haha:

Radiance - Congratulations on the scan, glad everything went well! :) 

Sengland - Congrats on your BFP. Don't let all the birth convo put you off - I find it really hard to join in on it sometimes as well as this is my first and I've not experienced it yet but there's some really good info so I tend to just read it but don't have much to say either :hugs:

trying4babies - Congratulations, you must be absolutely over the moon! I know it's great when anyone gets their BFP but I always get just that little bit extra excited when someone who's been LTTC gets theirs. :cloud9: We'd been trying 5 years 1 month for our BFP too - hopefully they'll be sticky rainbows for us both :D

Nikoru0111 - I don't really have any advice for you, I've told a couple of my really close friends who already knew that I'd been TTC and that I've had MCs before because it's nice to have their support but I think it's down to individual choice. 

I'm in a similar situation with my boss at the moment though and I ended up lying to him last week. I was on holiday for 2 weeks until 13th September and since I've been back I've had several hospital/drs appointments. I had a blood test the week I got back (unrelated to the pregnancy :haha:), drs on 23rd Sept and then midwife on 3rd October. So I've had an afternoon off every week since I've been back. Then I've booked two days off next week (although that's for DHs birthday as we're going to Manchester to see a comedian) and then the following week I booked weds afternoon off for a scan and fri afternoon off for midwife. He knows I've had a couple of miscarriages before because I've had to have time off work - so it's obvious I'm TTC. At the moment I'm using annual leave and time in lieu for my appts, even though if I told him I was pregnant I'd be entitled to paid time off as it's antenatal care. :shrug: He outright asked me last week if I was pregnant and I lied because I'm only 5-6 weeks and I really don't want to tell anyone yet. Hopefully he'll understand when I tell him later on, but he's probably the type to be mardy about it :dohh: I definitely don't want to tell him now because I've not even told most of the family/friends and he's got a big mouth. :haha:

I told DH about the pregnancy as soon as I got my :bfp: I wanted to come up with something clever and announce the pregnancy to him with a card or clues or something, but I'm too impatient and was too excited to keep it to myself :blush:

weewdy - Sorry that you're worried about your lines :hugs: Do you know when you ovulated etc? Could it be that you ovulated later than you thought or implanted late? Also, did you do both tests with first morning pee?


----------



## NDH

What brand of test are you using weewdy? Some cheaper brands just never get darker. By 20dpo I would expect to see a pretty dark line though, but I still wouldn't necessarily be concerned. Implantation can happen between 6 and 14 dpo and a pregnancy test wont show positive until implantatrion occurs and hcg builds up enough to be defected. Are you positive of ovulation? The best way to check is to ask your dr for a beta hcg. The number itself isn't important as it will just say whether the number is high enough to be considered pregnant (there is a range of normal for each dpo, but its pretty wide). The important thing with betas is to have a second test done 2-3 days later to see if the hcg is doubling in 48 hours on average.


----------



## weewdy

I think i ovulated between cd 15 and 17. I am using tesco own brand tests and amazon cheap ones. I am tempted to go and buy a more expensive one just now but its a 70 mile round trip. I done both tests with the first pee of the day.


----------



## NDH

Try testing with a different time of day. Fmu has never been the most reliable for me.

This was my test with fmu (it didn't dry much darker)
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMAG0229_zps0bxj7bxn.jpg

And I took another test 4.5 hours later, after peeing twice in between and this was the result
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/10289975_10154698766005389_267536170397143050_n_zps0lprechh.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats an amazing difference ndh, i've always used fmu but i know its different for everyone!

Goodluck weewdy x


----------



## Nikoru0111

Well I finally got my really strong positive line at 17dpo. I wish I could stop POAS though. I managed to go two days without. I'm going to try make it 4-6 this time and then allow myself just to check. I'm crazy I know. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/B0BBA35C-61D2-4DD8-A69F-EB78FED57D6F.jpg


----------



## NDH

Yay!


----------



## Ktm2012

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining, second baby for me due approx 6th of June :) actually had 2 in there but unfortunately one was in my Fallopian tube and died, hoping the one that's in the right place is a sticky one :) hope everyone's having an easy time so far, nice to see so many babies due in June


----------



## trying4babies

LornaMJ said:


> Hi Trying4babies ours is also an IVF ICSI baby and we are due June 10th

Ah thats great news  i bought m6 first set of newborn clothes today. I.always said id buy one set when i found out i was pregnant


----------



## Radiance

Testing over and over drives me crazy. I feel the need to but it always worries me in the end!! 

I'm going back and forth. I don't believe in the whole waiting 12 weeks to share because of "safe zone"... there just isn't a safe zone in pregnancy or life so for me I just don't see the point. I really want to try to wait until I'm fullterm or go into labor to share. I plan on tracking my pregnancy with pictures, special dates, blogging.. all that good stuff and then when we share it will be extra special. At the same time I'm already having a really hard time not sharing. I am so excited!! I just want to scream it to everyone :haha:

5+2 today <3


----------



## Shilo

sengland said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Man, so much talk about birth. I am just getting over the shock of a bfp at 9dpo (a week ago, although this was planned lol) so I cannot even start to think that far down the road yet!!
> 
> I am also having cramping for the past couple days, whenever I move around. No spotting though. I don't go for a scan until the 28th and I have called my dr this week to ask for a beta but she hadn't called me back, luckily I work in a hospital and one of the doctors I work with agreed to order one for me to ease my anxiety, and it was 138.1 at 14-15dpo. Technically I am 5 weeks today but I didn't O until like CD 20, so I am really only 4 weeks today when I adjust my cycle. Praying it sticks I am SO scared!
> 
> My other symptoms are really achy bbs and fatigue (that just started today, though) and I am SO bloated I look like I'm about 6 months along! I can't stop poas either, even though they have been definitely positive for a whole week now lol.
> 
> Sorry to just talk about myself, I just couldn't get into the birth convo but wanted to jump in because I haven't been on in a week :hugs:

Congrats! When is your due date so I can get you added to the front page?

Congrats to all of the other new BFPs!

Not much going on here. Haven't had any bleeding, crampy sometimes, super tired. Just counting down until my ultrasound on Friday and hoping everything looks good and there is a heartbeat.


----------



## poysenivye

I am crampy all day. This is definitely the most uncomfortable pregnancy that I've had. I'll get my betas done again tomorrow morn. I'm super tired today too, but can't fall asleep at night. (Insomnia...Blah)


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats to all the new BFPS! There is sure gonna be a lot of June babies <3 x

Radiance- I agree there is no safe zone, personally though i am keeping who knows to a minimum at this stage as i told the world with my first pregnancy and when we lost it, it was awful having so many ppl for mths after asking if im feeling anything etc. Thats the only reason. I dont believe in tempting fate though. What will be will be x

Trying4babies- Aww what did u buy? do u have a pic? iv decided to allow myself to buy one thing after my 1st scan <3 x

Well todays symptons are shooting pain in my right nipple, very gassy, exhausted and slight mild cramping xxx


----------



## kitty1987

Congratulations everybody 

I tested today, a bit early but I sort of just knew that I had conceived. 

I go on an all inclusive holiday on Thursday so sort of wanted to know before I drank my body weight in cocktails

EDD 20th June


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay! I did it, i finally read every single post :)

Since I didn't get to do much of an intro before, here's my story:

It took 7 months to conceive DS. I have pcos and finally told DH I just wanted to take a break (I had already gained so much weight and the acne was getting ridiculous), and of course that's when I got pregnant. I had one failed cycle using clomid and had started taking FertilAid (a fertility supplement). So, this go round I immediately started using FertilAid and OvaBoost and got my BFP on our 2nd cycle TTC. 

Before DS I was a pretty healthy person, but let that all go as a first time prego and gained 60lbs during pregnancy. A year after my sons birth I decided to get in shape, so I started running and exercising daily. I plan to stick to that routine. My son also loves going on runs with me, so it's fun for us both. 

So far with this pregnancy I have no symptoms, other than minor cramps and sore nipples. I feel completely normal otherwise, although I am only 4 weeks today.

Also, DixiePrincess - I read about your doctor making you pull down your eyelids... It's an early gender prediction. I do this to ALL of my pregnant friends. I have only been wrong once out of over a dozen predictions! So if anyone wants to send me a "creepy eye pic" I'll give you my gender prediction. It's more reliable after 9 weeks ;)

I'll join the FB group too as I'm on my phone way more than my computer or tablet. 

Hope everyone is feeling great :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats Kitty! welcome to the group


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats kitty! wow that is a early BFP! maybe multiples! x


----------



## coucou11

Nikoru0111 said:


> Thanks ladies! I think I diverted the conversation last time by saying I hadn't got my period yet which was true. Then they said "ah that's normal after coming off the pill" so I think I might have given myself a little bit of time but I think the next time they ask I might just tell them. They are relatively new friends but I've become quite close to them due to us being expats in Japan and they have helped me through the difficult time of settling in. One of them opened up to me and another girl a few days ago and I think that made us even closer so I definately don't feel comfortable lying.
> 
> At the moment we have only told my OHs parents, my sister, my BFF and my husbands close friend. I want to tell my parents but it has to be over Skype as they live in the UK and I asked to speak to them but the earliest they are free is Tuesday...I didn't want to worry them by saying it's important. So I guess I have to just wait.

Hi Nik! One option that I have used in the past is just to say "We're trying and so I'm limiting caffeine / alcohol / etc." That way you are not really lying but you don't have to fully spill either. And also it sort of discourages further questioning, because what is someone going to say - "where are you in your cycle??" No. Usually they just go, Oh great. And that's it... :)

I told my best friend because she has been asking, and I don't mind if she knows. And DH. But otherwise I will def wait until after the first scan at 9 weeks. By that point I may even be showing since this is my second baby. My Mother in law is coming around Oct 30 so if all is well that will be about 10 weeks and I might just tell her then, and then the cat will be out of the bag, ha.


----------



## kit603

I've still been spotting slightly today, but it seems to have stopped again now. I'm also slightly reassured by the fact that I got a 3+ on a clearblue digi this morning. I've never managed to get one in previous pregnancies and it's usually been the first sign something is wrong before I've started to miscarry so fingers crossed this a good sign for my rainbow :)


----------



## coucou11

Also re the breastfeeding convo (I was away this weekend so just catching up, haha), I am hoping to do a better job this time around. I have really small boobs which I know is not supposed to make a difference but I can't help feeling that it does. So I tried and tried with my first and she just was not gaining weight, and she was crying a lot in the evenings from hunger, and my doctor said I had to double my caloric intake, which I was not even real able to do, so eventually I just started supplementing and it was really the best choice. I felt incredibly awful and guilty for about two days then I got over it. I still gave her breastmilk until 6 months.

Anyway, long story to just say that I didn't realize the first time around how much other life choices can affect milk supply. I went back to classes and started pumping when DD was less than 2 months old, and the stress of school, plus being away from her and getting her on a more regimented schedule, I really think it affected my supply. So this time around I will take 6 months off and plan to just feed as much as possible the first couple months, and hope that increases my supply enough to give me enough milk. It was so depressing having so little milk with DD - I would pump and get 2-4 oz if that, from both breasts. Sad :(

Also, way back in the thread people were talking about home births, etc. I did a hospital birth with DD and it went fine, my labor was super fast though. I had an epi but only for like one hour because I started contractions around 8pm and she was born at midnight. So I am vaguely interested in either natural or home birth this time around. Gonna think about that once the first trimester is over :)

Congrats to the new BFPers!! Welcome all!! So fun having such a big group.


----------



## LornaMJ

Yay to all the new BFP's. 

AFM - I am having the worst migraines past few days, feeling sick and now my boobs are hurting heaps....all good though must mean my hormones are raging. I have my second beta today, will have the results back in the next couple of hours. A little nervous it should be at least 1400 today if it is doubling!! Will let you all know!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Congrats to all the new BFP!

Last couple of days my nausea has been back. Last night I felt pretty bad. I'm awake at 5am today because I have bad trapped wind lol. My constipation is bad too, so getting some abdominal pain. I'm pretty sure it's related to wind and constipation though as I suffer from IBS. Boobs still tender. They hurt a little but I would say they could hurt a lot more. 

The typhoon is approaching Tokyo now so I don't know if I should go to my classes or not today. Will have to see if they are cancelled or not.


----------



## Mrs.326

Nikoru, you can take miralax during pregnancy to help with constipation. With my first pregnancy my doc prescribed a prenatal with stool softener to help. Not sure how that would pan out with your IBS, but it may be worth asking about.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Mrs.326 said:


> Nikoru, you can take miralax during pregnancy to help with constipation. With my first pregnancy my doc prescribed a prenatal with stool softener to help. Not sure how that would pan out with your IBS, but it may be worth asking about.

Yeah I'm not exactly sure miralax is available in Japan...and if it is, I have no clue how to get it. I think I'm going to have to wait it out until my first appointment with the doctor in 2 weeks.


----------



## Shilo

Well I spoke too soon earlier. Having some bleeding and little weird stringy bits in it. Not feeling too optimistic right now. :(


----------



## treeroot

Shilo said:


> Well I spoke too soon earlier. Having some bleeding and little weird stringy bits in it. Not feeling too optimistic right now. :(

Lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I hope everything is ok and that it is normal discharge. Anyone you can ask about it?


----------



## sengland

Nikoru0111 said:


> I've just decided that since this is my first ever pregnancy, I'm just going to let myself be excited, tell people, plan things etc as I have no reason to believe it could be otherwise. I think if I start down the path of worrying, I'll worry like crazy, so thinking positive is probably going to be best for me. If (and I pray to the gods it doesn't) anything goes wrong then I guess next time I'll allow myself to worry a little more but for now, I guess I'll just try to enjoy and think of lovely things.
> 
> Since my BFP wasn't exactly planned, in the early days when I realised I could be pregnant (beginning of the 2ww) I stopped drinking alcohol and coffee and panicked to some of my friends a little. Mainly because I thought I probably wouldn't be but there was a slight chance.
> 
> Now they are starting to ask me about it and I don't want to lie but not sure I should tell them yet. At the moment I'm skipping going out with them in case they ask me why I'm not drinking. They know my period should be due by now and if I tell them I got it, it's a lie and if I say I didn't they'll ask me if I took a test and then I'll be lying again lol...as you can tell...I don't particularly like lying.
> 
> What would you do?

I love how you're thinking about it. This is our first as well so I am trying to do the same...it can be hard though lol. It's like we are hardwired to worry! 

I personally told the people close to me because I can't keep a secret. By that I mean our parents, siblings, best friends and I told my boss (not worried about getting treated differently at all, just wanted her to understand if I need to take a day here or there or need long lunch breaks for appts) and the girl I share a desk with. These are all the people who are going to be in my immediate vicinity should something bad happen, and since I wear my heart on my sleeve there would be no hiding it anyway. We are going to try to wait until 12 weeks to announce publicly, but I am already bursting so if everything looks good at 8 I may do it then. 



weewdy said:


> I am cd 37. I got a faint positive on friday morning and another friday afternoon. My partner is due home tonight so i have took another test this morning so i know for sure before telling him and the line is not getting any darker. There is still a line but i expected it to be darker. With my first i got a very strong bfp at 7dpo and sickness from 8po. This pregnancy i was around 20dpo before i got a bfp and no symptoms apart from sore boobs. I just dont feel pregnant. Am i worrying for nothing or should my tests be getting darker.

My tests haven't really gotten darker either. I was worried until I had my beta done. I am using wondfos. I had one test that actually dried pretty dark but the rest have all been about the same as yours. My beta was 138.1 at 15dpo so it's definitely in my blood even if it isn't coming out in my pee lol. A positive is a positive and apparently all tests have different amounts of dye in them and you're pee can be diluted (I thought I was testing with fmu for a cpl days until DH reminded me I had been getting up in the middle of the night to go :wacko:). So as long as there is a line I wouldn't worry. They turn positive at a certain amt of hcg but they aren't guaranteed to get darker. Even now at 17dpo mine are total squinters sometimes while others aren't, and I've been getting bfps since 9dpo. :hugs:


AFM, not much has changed just still crampy and super sore bbs and so tired! My mom says I have pregnancy brain too, I can't focus on anything and my short term memory is on the fritz :haha: Apparently she had that with me. I did have some (TMI warning) peach colored CM when I wiped, like a pinkish brown color, only about the size of a quarter this afternoon. Freaked me out. Please stick please stick please stick!

My EDD is 6/6 but I O'd on CD 20 so I asked to be put on for june 9th and I am already on the front page :winkwink: I asked last week when I found out but then didn't get back on to post until I had absorbed the info a bit. When I go for my scan at the end of the month I will update my EDD if she gives me a new one.


----------



## Shilo

treeroot said:


> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> Well I spoke too soon earlier. Having some bleeding and little weird stringy bits in it. Not feeling too optimistic right now. :(
> 
> Lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I hope everything is ok and that it is normal discharge. Anyone you can ask about it?Click to expand...

Thank you. I have an ultrasound on Friday but I'm going to call my OB tomorrow and see if she can get me in sooner. They're pretty awesome about things like that. Not much I can do today though.


----------



## LornaMJ

Shilo said:


> treeroot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> Well I spoke too soon earlier. Having some bleeding and little weird stringy bits in it. Not feeling too optimistic right now. :(
> 
> Lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I hope everything is ok and that it is normal discharge. Anyone you can ask about it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I have an ultrasound on Friday but I'm going to call my OB tomorrow and see if she can get me in sooner. They're pretty awesome about things like that. Not much I can do today though.Click to expand...


:hugs::hugs: And lots of them...hope its just your uterus growing. And sending lots of positive vibes for a great scan :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Shilo


----------



## Mrs.326

Hugs, Shilo. I hope the spotting stops and your doc gets you in sooner.


----------



## Radiance

I told myself I wouldn't but here I am worried and overthinking!! We saw a really small sac (at one point he said he thinks it's the sac) but nothing else... Other than the thick lining. He said the scan was good but I can't help but have my doubts. I was 5+1. He told me before we started he would most likely see nothing. I've had two scans that early and we saw sacs, one we say gestational sac. Do you guys really think it's ok and I'm just too early?

I'm having no pain, no bleeding... No red flags. I have symptoms, mainly my boobs kill, hungry, craving and exhausted.

Really trying not to over think it. My next scan is in two weeks and I can't wait for it.


----------



## Radiance

Thinking of you Shilo, hopefully they will get you in sooner :hugs:


----------



## NDH

5 weeks is really awfully early to see anything, and the fact that something was seen at all is a good sign. For some early scans can be reassuring, but for others they can just cause more worry :hugs:


----------



## Nikoru0111

*hug shilo*

Sengland, you sound so much like me.

I just had my first major cry at my husband because the typhoon is here today in Japan so I wanted to ask him what to do in the situation. I also started getting some thrush symptoms and I wanted to use some Japanese cream I have but I couldn't check to see if it was okay to use when pregnant. Basically he told me to wait for two weeks to ask the doctor. I just got so angry and upset that he doesn't understand what thrush is like and it was urgent I told him I'd go back to live in the UK where I could check things for myself. Of course I was totally over reacting and he was really sorry. Hormones I guess. He doesn't understand much about illness though, he never takes any medication for anything. 

It's starting to get tough for him and wearing on him that I can't do much for myself over here but on the other hand I do need his help, what else can I do? I already googled in English and couldn't find anything. I guess it's really important that my Japanese improves but it's not going to happen overnight and if we want to be together it's just going to have to be this way for a while at least.


----------



## poysenivye

:hugs: Shilo!


----------



## foreternity

Shilo - wishing you the best! Hopefully you can get in earlier for your scan and everything will be just fine!

Radiance - I'm not an expert by any means, but I read somewhere that sometimes a sac is visible by 5 weeks, but it's not always a definite until 5w4d. A thickened uterus is good! So I wouldn't be too concerned. Easier said than done, though :) Most of the time I feel pretty good and positive, but then I'll have a night with some cramping, especially on the ectopic side, and I'll freak out and get so worried. I never knew pregnancy would be so stressful!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope everything is ok shilo :hugs:


----------



## Nikoru0111

I had an awful day today. So I already had some Japanese brand cream called meditreat for yeast infection and I used it once not long after getting my BFP and I just assumed it would be okay because in the UK it's safe to use the topical cream during pregnancy. But on further inspection I think it's a different active ingredient. So I started to worry. Anyway my husband told me I needed to go to a clinic, he suggested one near our home. So I only had a small amount of cash on me and I told him when I go in there they'll definitely check that I'm pregnant and I'm sure it will cost more. He said it wouldn't.

So I go, the doctor was really rude. She asked me when my last period was which I didn't have one so I told her. I told her I knew when I ovulated and she didn't care. Anyway she gave me a scan and she was just so cold and unfriendly. She said I am pregnant but she can't see the foetus. I knew she wouldn't because I'm only like 4w+ 5. Anyway then she took a Pap smear. I think she was miffed because I noted on the form I didn't want to give birth there (and I certainly don't now!) and I will be going to a proper hospital. Anyway I told her I had an appointment there to check the pregnancy on the 17th and she says that will be too early and she wants me to come back to her on the 20th. She says there certainly won't be a heartbeat before then and they need a heartbeat to confirm pregnancy. Anyway so when I go to pay, it turns out that it is triple the amount I had on me which I knew it would be. Cash only.I only had a credit card and physically didn't have any more money I could have even got out from a cash point. Anyway I asked them if I could pay tomorrow so the doctor comes out and shouts at me and says "it's Japan and pregnancy costs a lot it's not like in your country!" 

I'm so hormonal I left and burst into tears. I didn't even get a prescription from her because she said I can collect that tomorrow when I pay the rest.

Anyway I don't know what to do. My husband says I should go back and pay but not go to the second appointment. I should just go to the hospital like planned. If it is too early though, we'll have to go again before it can be confirmed. In Japan you have to register your pregnancy at the city office. Then you usually get some free coupons to help with the cost but only if you have registered. 

Also Radiance, I feel exactly like you know. Still worried. Although on the bright side at least it's in my womb and not ectopic so that is one worry off my mind.

Sorry for the long post! Just really needed to vent.


----------



## NDH

Oh Niko thats awful! I can't believe you were treated so horribly! I hope you have a better experience at the hospital for your next appointment.


----------



## JumpingIn

Due on 19th, got my BFP 2 days ago although I did get a very faint one a few days before that at 8dpo too! Would love to join you lovely ladies.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Congrats JumpingIn! Welcome!



NDH said:


> Oh Niko thats awful! I can't believe you were treated so horribly! I hope you have a better experience at the hospital for your next appointment.

Yeah a lot have people have told me that a lot of Japanese patients just do as their told and the doctor just expects them just to do as they say, not ask questions and shut up. I have been to a hospital in Japan before and actually one other small clinic but not a specific ladies clinic. Both the doctors in the other places were okay (the small clinic doctor was a bit creepy but at least friendly). The other doctors were male though and she was a female. Bit of a b***h and treated me like I had no feelings really. didn't explain anything to me or anything. Just "we cant see anything yet, don't drink alcohol or smoke...now you may leave" and I only went in there to get some thrush cream :( I mean I am used to doctors treating me like i'm stupid and not explaining things fully to me, but actually I studied human genetics and a lot of anatomy too (a long time ago though) so I am capable of understanding quite a bit. Anyway my eye doctor (I have uveitis, although not flared up at the moement) in Japan is really nice and he fully explains stuff using the technical words as well (if he can remember the English). Maybe I just landed on my feet with him. At least I know he is a keeper now haha. Its just some small things that you take for granted about living in a familiar place I guess. Its just bewildering because Japan is new to me and being pregnant is as well so its a lot at once!


----------



## _Anya_

*Nikoru0111*, I'm so sorry your first visit went so bad. She really sounds like a b***ch! :( Hope your next time with another doctor is better! At least you know that the embryo is in your womb!

I had my beta-HCG tested. A little worried. My doubling time is 71 hours (it's ok if it's 48-72 hours, but 71 seems really slow). :shrug: It was 461 and then after 48 hours it was 735. Had it tested again today. Praying for a fast growth! Don't know what to expect... My next appointment is in 2 days. It's too early to make an ultrasound, I suppose - I'll be 4+4.

I find this website reassuring: https://carikay11.hubpages.com/hub/nondoublinghcg


----------



## Mrs.326

Welcome JumpingIn!! 

Nikoru, I'm so mad for you!! :( hope your other doc is nicer.


----------



## Radiance

Nikoru:

I'm sorry you experienced that! I feel angry and upset for you!! 

As for you feeling worried too.. it's only natural. I think I just felt more worried because there was a lot of fluid (and I mean a lot) of fluid surrounding my left ovary.. I do have a history of ovarian cysts but the fact that it is too early to see anything it makes me scared- thinking maybe my fallopian tube burst? But he would know that right? I do get discomfort when I lay on my right side sometimes. Not painful at all but it's not comfortable.


----------



## poysenivye

Nik, what an awful experience, that sounds horrible. That's like my first ER visit when I found out I had the UTI, every one kept asking how I knew I was pregnant...so I kept explaining that my doc did a blood test, and then they wanted to know why I had the doc do a blood test...ugh...really? Just give me my meds and leave me alone. 

I got my blood drawn this morning, should know where the beta is lying here in a couple of hours. Ugh...the wait sucks.


----------



## kit603

Good luck for your beta result :) Has the spotting stopped?


----------



## poysenivye

Okay, got my BETA back for this morning. So, last test was on Wednesday the 1st in the morning and it was 6600. This morning's test was 22000. Sound about normal?


----------



## poysenivye

kit603 said:


> Good luck for your beta result :) Has the spotting stopped?

No, it's still light, but it is less and less...


----------



## Radiance

poysenivye said:


> Okay, got my BETA back for this morning. So, last test was on Wednesday the 1st in the morning and it was 6600. This morning's test was 22000. Sound about normal?

Your numbers are nice and high!! I'm jealous!! One week and I still haven't gotten mine :nope: They don't seem as concerned as I am but I would think they would understand why I feel the way I do. I'm hoping I have some good numbers! :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Nicole- That is awful how she treated you! hope your ok! where are you from originally? x

Radiance- Hope you are hanging in there ok! the wait is awful x

Mommyof5- Great numbers! you must be so pleased x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Had a tough day. Had a IC test in the cupboard left over so thought id use it this morning and BFN. Dh went to Tesco to buy one of their own brand tests and it came up a super faint(although pink) positive... really dont know what to think now! We bought another CB digital to do in the morning and i am praying that is positive like Saturdays was..?? Been crying all afternoon. Few ladies have said take no notice of cheap tests but dont know what to think? iv had no pain or bleeding and i still have same symptoms... They dont do Betas at my clinic so called my GP before and she has agreed to do a beta tomorrow and repeat few days later. I am so scared. We have gone through hell to get this BFP. Lost 2 babies and both my tubes, had 3 failed IVF, this HAS to be our baby or i just dont know what we will do xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

Great numbers, Poy!! I get spotting is worrisome, but those numbers are really good, does it help out your mind at ease at a all? 

Africaqueen - your tesco test could have been faint bc your urine wasn't concentrated enough. Definitely test again in the morning and try to stay positive in the meantime. Hugs!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Mrs326. That is what i am hoping and praying for xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope everything will look ok in the morning africaqueen :hugs:


----------



## pb921124

Hi Everyone!

I actually found out a few weeks ago that we were pregnant with our first and just like everyone one else I've been nervous for my little bean to stick. I just found this group after seeing it on someone's signature. I've also been trying to function through the morning sickness, tiredness, and headaches. Our EDD is June 1st but that may change once we have our first scan. 

I am 30 and DH is 32 and we have been trying since our wedding earlier this year. I was diagnosed with PCOS and this past cycle was our first cycle on Clomid. So far we've told our parents and I told my sister, BF, my boss, and two coworkers (well one co-worker and the other one guessed). I told the people at work who I couldn't hide it from. My boss would know something was up because she knew we were ttc and I have been so nausea and am now having a hard time keeping things down.

I've gotten betas over the last few weeks that have been promising and I had a scan at 4w5d that only showed a sack and I go back this friday to hopefully hear a heart beat, but our first official OB appt wont be until I am past 8 weeks. 

Time is going so slow and I am just ready to be out of the danger zone so I can yell it to the world and buy all the cute baby things I have been dreaming to buy...until then all I can do is wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Shilo

Welcome to the new ladies!

I haven't had anymore bleeding aside from that one brief incident yesterday. So I think I am going to try to stick it out and wait until my ultrasound on Friday unless I start bleeding again. It'd be too early to see much right now and I worry that'd stress me out more.


----------



## coucou11

Shilo - so glad to hear it! I hope this week goes well and everything looks perfect on Friday!

I'm feeling bored this week so far! Nothing happening and it seems like my scan is ages away. 

Oh but fun news I just got a call from the postpartum doula who helped us last time so it was really fun talking to her and hearing some congratulations from someone new. I guess she is the only other person I have told aside from DH and my best friend! 

How is everyone else making the time pass?


----------



## WoWndUp

Hello Ladies of June Bugs! 
I'm just waiting to get to my doctor for my first appointment (this Thursday :happydance: ) but ive taken about 10 at home tests and all BFPs!!!!! according to the due date calculator I'm due June 7th....it's my first and I'm so excited!!! 
I'm already planning out the baby shower theme and it's way too soon to tell if its a boy or a girl (but I have plans for both hehe)
congrats to the other mommies <3 very excited to go through this with you all!


----------



## kit603

poysenivye said:


> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck for your beta result :) Has the spotting stopped?
> 
> No, it's still light, but it is less and less...Click to expand...

Your beta results sound great :) The doubling times slow down after 1,200 and again after 6,000 anyway, so yours seem really good at the minute. Its a good sign the spotting is lighter again too x 



Shilo said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> I haven't had anymore bleeding aside from that one brief incident yesterday. So I think I am going to try to stick it out and wait until my ultrasound on Friday unless I start bleeding again. It'd be too early to see much right now and I worry that'd stress me out more.

:hugs: Glad that your bleeding has stopped, and fingers crossed that's the end of it. Good luck for your ultrasound x


----------



## coucou11

Question - do you think they will do an ultrasound at my first appt? It is scheduled for Oct 27 and I will be 8w+4. I know I could always call and ask but wondered if other people had a sense? I know they also do one at 12w so that seems like they might be close together?


----------



## Radiance

coucou11 said:


> Question - do you think they will do an ultrasound at my first appt? It is scheduled for Oct 27 and I will be 8w+4. I know I could always call and ask but wondered if other people had a sense? I know they also do one at 12w so that seems like they might be close together?

It really depends on your area (where you live) and your office. My old OB/midwives offices had them in the rooms so I got them all the time (or random) but here at my new office they only have one or two rooms with them and you must schedule the room to get a scan. It's specifically scan rooms. Sigh. :haha: Being your first appointment and farther along I would think they would OR they would get you an appointment fairly soon after for your first one.


----------



## Mrs.326

Coucou, I'm sure they will do a scan if you're in the states and seeing an OB. 

Welcome to the new ladies ;)

Shilo, so glad to hear the bleeding has stopped!! Also, I sent a request and message to your June Dates page when you get around to it :) 

Got my first appt/scan booked today for 11/5. This is going to be a crazy long 4 weeks!


----------



## babyplease01

I just got my bfp Saturday at 7 DPO and I've had 3 more positives since then. (I know, I'm nuts but I just can't help myself... I have to make sure). So I guess that puts my tentative due date at June 18th!!!


----------



## poysenivye

Hello new bump mommies! I hope everyone is doing well! 
Shilo, I am so glad that your bleeding was brief, I know how stressful that can be. 

It puts my mind at ease that my numbers are going up, and today I have felt sick like a dog. Ugh, do not want to be at work. I have been sucking on suckers all day to keep myself from feeling more and more nauseated. I have my first ultrasound on next Monday...couldn't come soon enough...maybe my piece of mind will come with that.


----------



## Radiance

Anyone noticing physical changes with their body now? I have this small left over, saggy-ish skin from my three boys and now it's like a small round bump/bloat.. not saggy at all. My nipples have changed... I always call them my breastfeeding nipples when they change to this. :thumbup: And I probably look much older because I'm always exhausted :haha:


----------



## Snufkin

Radiance, I'm starting to feel my pouch fill up, too! I know baby is still well behind the pubic bone, but I guess things are starting to move up, and I'm sure bloating doesn't help either! Wonder how long it'll be until I really have to be careful so people don't get suspicious.


----------



## poysenivye

Yep...things are definietly starting to move around...plus the bloating...ugh...


----------



## Sass827

Coucou, with my first the appts went- 6 week medical history, 10 weeks heart beat, 12 weeks got a scan because I elected for all testing, 16 weeks regular check up (heart beat but no scan), 20 weeks another scan for gender and anatomy. I had appts every 4 weeks after that up til about 32 weeks when they switched to once a week and they would do an internal exam to check my cervix. All in all, 2 scans, which was actually one more scan than my friend who elected not to do any testing. 
I was so surprised that they did so few but that's how it is where I live. I wound up going to a private place for an early gender reveal at 16 weeks and getting a free 3D scan for doing a medical study around 34 weeks.


----------



## Snufkin

Sass, two scans are all we get here, as long as everything is looking fine. I actually got three because I was slightly early for my dating scan and they couldn't get all measurements they wanted so they asked me back a week or two later. I think it's plenty, anyway from a medical point of view. It is nice to get an extra look in though! :) 

Your care sounds similar to what the NHS do, except they don't like to do internal exams until you're in labour. I think I will decline any internal exams this time round though, they really don't mean much. I'm getting quite into the idea of homebirth...I'll ask to speak to the homebirth midwives anyway.


----------



## Radiance

I had about 4/5 scans with my first, I found out I was pregnant at 20+4 with her. I had a lot with my 2nd, placenta slowly tore off my whole pregnancy. I had a lot with my others as well. This one I had one at 5+1, I'll have one on October 23rd and if all goes well and we get into second trimester, I will have a NT scan (12-13+6), around 16 weeks, 20 weeks and in third I will get one every two weeks. That's an estimate though, my cervix needs to be watched and they also will be watching for IUGR. For a normal pregnancy my doctor does about four.


----------



## coucou11

Wow, how interesting that it's all so different, I wonder if that has to do with the doctor, the insurance, the medical history, or if it is just random!

I remember they had like a moving ultrasound machine at my doc that they could bring room to room, so maybe that means they would be more likely to do one. But Sass, I think with the first the progression sounded more like yours - I remember not having too many scans except the major one that I elected to check for defects etc.


----------



## NDH

Oh Africaqueen big hugs! Hoping for a good result in the morning and that this is your sticky rainbow.

Congrats and welcome to newcomers.

Poys that sounds like an awesome beta.

My first pregnancy I had 4 scans - 7 weeks, 12 weeks, 19 weeks and a growth scam at 40 weeks as I was suddenly measurung 36 weeks ( though had always beem behind)
Second time I had only wanted 2 scans and ended up with at least a dozen due to discrepancy with dates, a 14 week bleed, abdominal pain in late second tri, and then persistent breech meant a quick scan at every appointment to confirm head position ( dunno why when it wae obciously her head - I could feel her ears lol) as well as in depth scans to confirm I was a good candidate for vaginal delivery etc...
This time I'm declining all scans save the 20 week one, and may decline that one too, opting instead for a placenta location scan at 36 weeks since I don't want to risk placenta previa with a homebirth.


----------



## kit603

In the UK, I think you only generally get two scans on the NHS (at approx 12 and 20 weeks) unless there's a problem. I've been referred for an early scan at approx 7 weeks as well because I've had 3 or more miscarriages before and I've been spotting on and off for over a week now, but they weren't going to do one till I asked. If they'd said no I was going to pay for a private one, but I'm glad they agreed to do it.


----------



## Mrs.326

I got so many scans the first time... I have pcos and I conceived my first on CD50 something so they thought I was much further along than I actually was (even though I KNEW when I ovulated and told them it would be too early...) so, I got my first scan at 6w, another at 8, nt scan at 12 weeks, private scan for gender at 16 weeks, anatomy scan at 20 weeks, private 3D scan at 28 weeks and he wasn't cooperating, so we came back again at 31 weeks, and one last scan at 36 weeks to check size and position. So, 8 total! This time I'll only get the ones the doctor offers at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, and 20 weeks. They may do another to check position closet to my due date, but that will depend on how the baby is measuring.


----------



## Nikoru0111

*hugs africaqueen* I hope this one is your sticky one. I'm originally from the UK by the way. 

So question, I was 4w+5 when I had this first scan and they didn't see much obviously. The doctor said it would be far too early to see anything or at least not a heartbeat by my appointment date at the hospital which would put me at 6w+2. Which started to get me worried that what she did see was behind schedule. I thought you were usually able to see a heart beat at 6w+2. 

This first doctor wants me to see her when I am 6w+5 - 7w. Not that she acknowledged those timings as correct she was just talking in dates ...anyway, there is no way I'm going back to her. I was just wondering whether I should make my appointment with the hospital later?


----------



## NDH

I saw a heartbeat at 6+2 with my second, but its not unusual to not see one until 7 weeks. If you want to be certain of seeing a heartbeat I would bump your appointment back a few days.


----------



## Mrs.326

We could see the flutter at 6 weeks, but couldn't actually hear the heartbeat. At 7 weeks we could hear it.


----------



## Radiance

So I finally got a hold of someone and asked the nurse about my hCG blood test from a week ago. She can't find it!! She said the results aren't in my file and she doesn't know. Really?!? :nope:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Radiance said:


> So I finally got a hold of someone and asked the nurse about my hCG blood test from a week ago. She can't find it!! She said the results aren't in my file and she doesn't know. Really?!? :nope:

*sigh* can't believe they've lost it!


----------



## Mrs.326

Radiance said:


> So I finally got a hold of someone and asked the nurse about my hCG blood test from a week ago. She can't find it!! She said the results aren't in my file and she doesn't know. Really?!? :nope:

So frustrating :( are they going to have you redo the blood work?


----------



## pb921124

Nikoru - I agree that it would be the best idea to move your appt back if you want to be sure that you can hear a heart beat, but I have read on here many people hearing a heart beat in week 6. I guess it just depends. I have my next scan on Friday at 6w5d and had the same concern, but I'm also getting another one at 8w so I am just looking forward to making sure everything is going ok with baby on Friday. 

Radiance - That's miserable! I can't believe they lost your results!! hopefully they get new blood work done for you.


----------



## Nikoru0111

pb921124 said:


> Nikoru - I agree that it would be the best idea to move your appt back if you want to be sure that you can hear a heart beat, but I have read on here many people hearing a heart beat in week 6. I guess it just depends. I have my next scan on Friday at 6w5d and had the same concern, but I'm also getting another one at 8w so I am just looking forward to making sure everything is going ok with baby on Friday.
> 
> Radiance - That's miserable! I can't believe they lost your results!! hopefully they get new blood work done for you.

I think I might just keep it though because I think my husband got time off work and it was pretty difficult. I guess we'll just have to go back at week 8 if needs be, my husband said that was okay. 

I'm feeling a little sick this morning but I think that might be due to constipation. I really don't know what to do to help it being in Japan I haven't been properly in more than a week. Being able to go properly is so underrated lol.


----------



## coucou11

Argh Radiance I am livid for you! How frustrating!

Nik I have been feeling constipated too, it's the worst! The only things I can recommend aside from stool softener are too try drinking lots and lot of water. Can you get your hands on some prune juice? That could help!


----------



## NDH

Maybe you'll find some of these helpful? https://www.babycenter.com.au/a549293/constipation-natural-remedies


----------



## Nikoru0111

NDH said:


> Maybe you'll find some of these helpful? https://www.babycenter.com.au/a549293/constipation-natural-remedies

Yeah I already eat a lot of whole grains and veggies. I prefer veggies to meat in any case. I think I should try drinking more though. I wonder if it's the iron in my prenatals that is making it worse though. I might try getting some figs. They are in season here in Japan so seemingly abundant. 

I wish I felt more sick though. I heard that morning sickness is correlated with a decreased risk of miscarriage and it would be really reassuring for me haha.

Anyway what prenatals are you all taking?

I've been taking: 

https://www.gardenoflife.com/Products-for-Life/Kind-Organics/Prenatal-Multi.aspx

https://www.devanutrition.com/vegan_dha_epa.html

Quite interested to see what everyone else takes!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm just taking an OTC with DHA for now. I'll get a prescription when I see my doc next month.


----------



## NDH

Iron in prenatals is notorious for causing constipation.


----------



## zaycain

africaqueen said:


> We have gone through hell to get this BFP. Lost 2 babies and both my tubes, had 3 failed IVF, this HAS to be our baby or i just dont know what we will do xxx

I am sooo sorry. I hate that you are stressing out so much and I hate that you have gone through what you've gone through. I will send prayers your way. Please keep us posted. We are here for you.

I hope that it's nothing but a cheap test.


----------



## _Anya_

_Anya_ said:


> I had my beta-HCG tested. A little worried. My doubling time is 71 hours (it's ok if it's 48-72 hours, but 71 seems really slow). :shrug: It was 461 and then after 48 hours it was 735. Had it tested again today. Praying for a fast growth!
> I find this website reassuring: https://carikay11.hubpages.com/hub/nondoublinghcg

I got my 3rd beta results - it's 1738 two days later! Doubling time is 39 hours! :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Awesome!


----------



## weewdy

Well its been a few days since i posted. I took a test this morning and got a very strong bfp within seconds so feel a bit better now. This pregnancy is totally different so far from my daughters. I am having alot of cramps and pain in my lower abdomen and also really really tired. I went to bed last night at 8pm and was in a deep sleep until my daughter got up at 6, ive made dinner and done a wash and i could honestly sleep again, no chance with a toddler though lol

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Snufkin

I hear you on the no sleep with toddlers issue!! I've been looking forward to naptime since I got up this morning! Almost there! 

I finally made an appointment with the midwife, it's at the end of the month. Then I get my scan on the 1st of December...ages away! The midwife on the phone must have thought I was mad...first I forgot about the last house we stayed at (not I didn't remember the address, I just forgot we'd ever been there so didn't mention it at all!), and then I told her my LMP was around the 30th of September...duh...can I claim baby brain this early??


----------



## NDH

Yay for a strong positive weewdy!

Lol sufkin. I'm sure theyre more than used to baby brain ;). 

Thankfully the exhaustion hasn't hit yet cause I dont know how I'll cope. If I get to bed before midnight its an early night for me, my youngest still wakes at least once for a night feed (I think, I actually haven't remembered one in a while but its normal for me just not to remember) and my eldest has started waking around 1. And theyre up for the day generally between 6 and 6:30 (was 5:30 before we just had our time change on sunday so thats something to be grateful for).


----------



## Ruz

Hi I am due june 19th :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Baby brain is starting to set in here too! :haha:

My biggest symptom so far is hunger, i cannot stop eating!! I daren't get on the scales!
I felt more tired last week than this so i guess that's a good thing. Surprising really as i wake about 5ish now, no idea why. Guess my body is preparing me early?!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Dani_Ldn

Due 4th of June according to my lmp :) Currently living in the UK, but moving back to Australia in 3 weeks! A bit stressed about the upcoming move & even more so now that we have another baby coming along!


----------



## poysenivye

Welcome new bumps! 

I think it's interesting how at the beginning of the day, I am super thin and by the end of the day I look like I am 4 months pregnant already...really? All this "trapped" gas is killllllling me!


----------



## poysenivye

Dani_Ldn said:


> Due 4th of June according to my lmp :) Currently living in the UK, but moving back to Australia in 3 weeks! A bit stressed about the upcoming move & even more so now that we have another baby coming along!

Dani...I think you and I were on another board together...as my son is 16 mos also and your pic looks so familiar! Welcome and Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## NDH

I have a 16 month old as well :)


----------



## NDH

Oh hello pregnancy insomnia :/ (1:15am and not able to sleep :()


----------



## susannah14

Wow only gone a few days and so many posts to catch up on! Radiance- terrible they lost your results. Hopefully it's just a mixup and they will find them later on.

Nicole-You already had a scan?? So early! Is that normal in Japan? Don't worry about not feeling sicker. Most women don't start feeling sick for a few more weeks. I know I didn't feel sick until 7 weeks last time, and right now I feel great. Just relax hun.

Shilo-FX for you :)


----------



## susannah14

NDH said:


> Oh hello pregnancy insomnia :/ (1:15am and not able to sleep :()

That's funny, I am sleeping like a rock nowadays. After chasing after my toddler all day I can't wait to hit the sack :sleep:


----------



## susannah14

To add to the breastfeeding convo- 

Breastfeeding is absolutely the most fulfilling, wonderful, natural and amazing thing I've ever done as a person in my entire life.

It can be hard at times, but don't be scared. It's really not THAT bad. I had some battles- my milk came in late and my son had to be admitted to the ER for dehydration. Then I got thrush for 6 weeks. I had nipple pain forever until my son's tongue tie got clipped at 7 weeks old. 

All that sounds like a lot but I am SO glad I stuck through a few weeks of challenges so that my son and I could enjoy almost 2 years of a nursing relationship. So if you ever feel like giving up, just remember that there is nothing like it. 

That is all.


----------



## oceania

Well something else will have to be the most amazing thing for me then, as I won't be able to do that :( I have total IGT and breast hypoplasia, basically no tissue there.



susannah14 said:


> To add to the breastfeeding convo-
> 
> Breastfeeding is absolutely the most fulfilling, wonderful, natural and amazing thing I've ever done as a person in my entire life.
> 
> It can be hard at times, but don't be scared. It's really not THAT bad. I had some battles- my milk came in late and my son had to be admitted to the ER for dehydration. Then I got thrush for 6 weeks. I had nipple pain forever until my son's tongue tie got clipped at 7 weeks old.
> 
> All that sounds like a lot but I am SO glad I stuck through a few weeks of challenges so that my son and I could enjoy almost 2 years of a nursing relationship. So if you ever feel like giving up, just remember that there is nothing like it.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## nicoley

Had betas done yesterday at 17 dpo..they are at 796..get more blood drawn Thursday..bit won't get results till tues as it's long thanksgiving weekend in canada


----------



## coucou11

poysenivye said:


> Welcome new bumps!
> 
> I think it's interesting how at the beginning of the day, I am super thin and by the end of the day I look like I am 4 months pregnant already...really? All this "trapped" gas is killllllling me!

OMG me too! Hilarious. I think it's the slow digestion too.


----------



## sma1588

hi everyone, im due june 11th . found out on oct 1st my daughters b day :( she asked for a baby brother and I told her not this month because I had a beta done 3 days before and it was only a 1 well little did I know with part of my 2nd blood work up for pcos they did an hcg level test too, came home and realized I hadn't started yet took a test that was positive then checked the computer to find out my hcg was 183, two days later 483


----------



## poysenivye

sma1588 said:


> hi everyone, im due june 11th . found out on oct 1st my daughters b day :( she asked for a baby brother and I told her not this month because I had a beta done 3 days before and it was only a 1 well little did I know with part of my 2nd blood work up for pcos they did an hcg level test too, came home and realized I hadn't started yet took a test that was positive then checked the computer to find out my hcg was 183, two days later 483

Welcome! What an awesome thing to stumble upon!


----------



## sma1588

thank you and it really was. here I was so sad because I could of swore I was pregnant then got a 1 back for hcg so I gave up testing and just waited for AF but I got a surprise instead. after a chemical last month I was so nervous it would happen again but so far so good


----------



## Nikoru0111

So I'm really freaking out. My boobs were sore last night and they went a bit hard and this morning they aren't sore at all! Pain completely gone. They went really soft again. I heard so many stories about ladies who woke up with no breast pain and then miscarried around 5 weeks and I should be 5 weeks today. Ah I'm so scared! it's 5am and I can't sleep now :(


----------



## Sass827

My dd turned 17 months yesterday. So nice how many of us have LO's around the same age.


----------



## Snufkin

Nikoru, ignore your boobs! They're idiots! Everyone stop worrying so much right now!


----------



## Kellya009

Hi! Can I join? I was due may 29 and thought I had a MMC. But my dr seems to think babe is fine in there based on ultrasound results and I'm due June 3. I have another scan in 2 weeks to check for a heartbeat. But my symptoms have gotten so strong I'm not worried :)

I'll join you ladies in the meantime if that's ok!


----------



## NDH

Youre welcome to stay even if your dates to back to May :). Some people due at the beginning or end of a month will join two groups just cause you never know which month your bqaby will be born :)


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Kelly and good luck with scan x

Nicole- Don't forget that we are still all very early on, and progesterone causes most breast pain etc and can fluctuate so try not to worry, although i know easier said than done x

AFM- Went the docs an she did a pelvic exam and my BP and said both were fine. Just over 2wks till my scan now and getting super excited and nervous! x


----------



## Radiance

I have a love hate relationship with pregnancy. I am absolutely scared, especially during first trimester but it's also such a beautiful "process" <3 I really hope this baby decides to stick around.


----------



## africaqueen

Totally agree! x


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm due June 15th, and would like to join. :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome and congrats :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

africaqueen said:


> Welcome Kelly and good luck with scan x
> 
> Nicole- Don't forget that we are still all very early on, and progesterone causes most breast pain etc and can fluctuate so try not to worry, although i know easier said than done x
> 
> AFM- Went the docs an she did a pelvic exam and my BP and said both were fine. Just over 2wks till my scan now and getting super excited and nervous! x

Ah that sounds really positive for you africaqueen! I'm really happy for you! Was starting to worry a little. 

Upon waking up, my boobs do feel a bit harder I think and I think they are a tiny little bit tender but that could just be because I've squeezed them so many times. I'm going to see how they are tomorrow and the next day before going into full panic mode. 

I am getting a little bit of cramping too which I know is normal but I'm scared that it's just my AF coming and the baby didn't stick. 

I do feel a little sick this morning but that could be hunger or constipation. I haven't eaten yet because I got up late. I managed to fall asleep a little after worrying in the early hours. This ride sure is scary! I've always been a but if a worried but somehow this just seems to be off the charts worry. Feel like I'm going crazy! 

And I know I said I wasn't going to worry and stay positive! I think it's just all the horror stories I've read. Sometimes the internet and forums can just make you worry more.


----------



## mangoberry

Nikoru, I am completely with you regarding the worry thing(I have been trying to keep myself not so much worries) but whenever I read stuff it comes back to me. It's like when I don't get symptoms, I feel like why am I not getting them - they should already be here by now.


----------



## NDH

I had two almost entirely symptomless pregnancies if that helps ease anyone's worry at all. Seriously if I had irregular periods I would have had no idea til a bump appeared. (And atbwasnt until late second trip both times)

Anyway I had a major attack of baby brain this morning. I'd been out earlier this morning and left my keys in the front door. I remembered and took them put and put them...somewhere. A couple hours later I had to go back out and I had a very small window to go do mynerramnds before having to come back for nap time. And I couldn't find my keys. I looked everywhere - including inside everyone's shoes in case Chloe had found them and hidden them. I checked the door three times at least. 20 mins later I was a crying mess and my kids were looking at me like a lunatic. Guess where I found them? In my bag :rofl:


----------



## pb921124

Snufkin - I hear you on the baby brain. I totally swear that I have it even this early. Even today I went to the post office and got up to the teller and thought I completely forgot my wallet at home. She also pointed out that I left my sunglasses on the table (twice). Get in my car to head home to get my wallet and it is sitting in my front seat. And that is just today's episode!

Welcome Dani!

Poy - Couldn't agree more with the gas/bloat. I no longer try to button my pants, I just loop a hair tie through the hole at fasten to the button. Thinking about going out and getting a bunch of dresses and do away with pants completely!!

Welcome Sma1588!

Nikoru - I know its hard but you gotta relax just a bit. When I feel like I'm getting myself worked up I pat my tummy and tell baby to stay put and then tell myself that baby is fine and I will freak out if there when there is a reason too. But I completely agree with you on how the forum and internet can get you even more nervous. I have gotten such good tips from this site, but a part thinks that I would be obliviously happy and not worried at all about anything going wrong if I didn't find it. The good thing is that if anything does goes wrong at least i'm more grounded and realistic and i don't think it will be as shattering as if I was completely ignorant to the dangers. 

Welcome Kelly! and so glad baby is doing well and sticking! I too am either end of may early June so I felt more comfortable joining the June group since the ladies were more around how far along I am. I checked out the May group and everyone was already at 8-10 weeks.

Africanqueen - woohoo :happydance::happydance: so glad that everything is fine! looking forward to hearing how your scan goes.

Radiance - Couldn't agree more!! my thoughts exactly!

Welcome Momof3girls!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## pb921124

I think I might have found the solution to my morning sickness...cheeseburgers! my husband is going to lose his mind as he keeps trying to eliminate unhealthy food from our diet and only wants baby to have good food...but I have had the hardest time with the morning sickness and vomiting. I got a prescription from my dr office today for medication to help since I haven't been able to work much being so sick, but I have been torn on if I wanted to take it or not. I spoke to a friend this morning who had strong m/s too and she said that she didn't take the meds but was able to power through and suggested a few foods that helped her. I went out and bought the lifesavers she mentioned and they helped a little, and then went out and got a cheeseburger and it has really helped settle my stomach. She also mentioned preggo pops but I couldn't find any place near that carried those.

Looks like cheeseburgers it is :haha:


----------



## NDH

Waiting to hear back from the midwife. I texted her this morning and she replied that shes camping and will be in touch in a few days (she obviously doesn't have any clients atm shes on call for :haha:)
I'm so anxious about it though, because I found out from someone else (one of the very very few RL people who knows - our family doesn't even know yet) that shes not currently accepting new clients, but that I should contact her anyway for suggestions. Now, as far as I know the next nearest midwives are two hours away so that has me rather nervous, seeing as my second birth was only an hour and a half (and I was sure I was still in early labour with hours to go until suddenly transition hit and she was born half an hour after that). If I hadn't already been in hospital due to having had to drive three hours (first contraction to baby in arms was 6h45m, left right away and was 3cm when in was checked an hour and a half before she was born) there's no way I would have made it in time.
Thats one of the reasons I'm looking forward to a home birth. The second reason (other than the fact that I just always expected to birth my babies at home due to growing up somewhere where people only went to the hospital if they were sick, not to have babies) is that my second was breech and the hospital here will not allow breech births. I fought for weeks before changing to a hospital three hours away that was pro-breech. I have nonregrets but I have zero desire to drive three hours in Labour again, and I can't help worrying I'll end up with another breech. Our local midwife here is highly experienced with breech births and I would have no qualms whatsoever having another breech at home.


----------



## Kellya009

pb921124 said:


> I think I might have found the solution to my morning sickness...cheeseburgers! my husband is going to lose his mind as he keeps trying to eliminate unhealthy food from our diet and only wants baby to have good food...but I have had the hardest time with the morning sickness and vomiting. I got a prescription from my dr office today for medication to help since I haven't been able to work much being so sick, but I have been torn on if I wanted to take it or not. I spoke to a friend this morning who had strong m/s too and she said that she didn't take the meds but was able to power through and suggested a few foods that helped her. I went out and bought the lifesavers she mentioned and they helped a little, and then went out and got a cheeseburger and it has really helped settle my stomach. She also mentioned preggo pops but I couldn't find any place near that carried those.
> 
> Looks like cheeseburgers it is :haha:

This is funny, mcdonalds cheeseburgers are like one of the only things I can eat. So weird. Also the preggo pops are crap, I've never heard of anyone they work for. I pretty much can't eat anything :(. My dr gave me a prescription for diclectin and said try ginger tea and ginger ale. Won't help though :(


----------



## Nikoru0111

pb921124 said:


> Nikoru - I know its hard but you gotta relax just a bit. When I feel like I'm getting myself worked up I pat my tummy and tell baby to stay put and then tell myself that baby is fine and I will freak out if there when there is a reason too. But I completely agree with you on how the forum and internet can get you even more nervous. I have gotten such good tips from this site, but a part thinks that I would be obliviously happy and not worried at all about anything going wrong if I didn't find it. The good thing is that if anything does goes wrong at least i'm more grounded and realistic and i don't think it will be as shattering as if I was completely ignorant to the dangers

Yeah to be honest I think I got myself all worked up over nothing as well because now my boobs are starting to hurt a bit more again. *sigh* I think it really was reading about someone yesterday and I got frightened. I just need to think positive and what will be will be. If there are severe chromosomal abnormalities it's probably best to m/c. I keep telling myself that but it doesn't make it any better.

NDN, sorry you are worrying about a midwife. I can't really suggest anything though but I'll keep my fingers crossed that she is available for you!


----------



## pb921124

Kellya009 said:


> pb921124 said:
> 
> 
> I think I might have found the solution to my morning sickness...cheeseburgers! my husband is going to lose his mind as he keeps trying to eliminate unhealthy food from our diet and only wants baby to have good food...but I have had the hardest time with the morning sickness and vomiting. I got a prescription from my dr office today for medication to help since I haven't been able to work much being so sick, but I have been torn on if I wanted to take it or not. I spoke to a friend this morning who had strong m/s too and she said that she didn't take the meds but was able to power through and suggested a few foods that helped her. I went out and bought the lifesavers she mentioned and they helped a little, and then went out and got a cheeseburger and it has really helped settle my stomach. She also mentioned preggo pops but I couldn't find any place near that carried those.
> 
> Looks like cheeseburgers it is :haha:
> 
> This is funny, mcdonalds cheeseburgers are like one of the only things I can eat. So weird. Also the preggo pops are crap, I've never heard of anyone they work for. I pretty much can't eat anything :(. My dr gave me a prescription for diclectin and said try ginger tea and ginger ale. Won't help though :(Click to expand...

Yup! That's exactly where I get cheeseburgers from. I agree that the ginger ale is not really much help. I can't even keep it down these days. My dr. prescribed Ondansetron (Zofran), but after doing a little research I'm getting conflicting reports on whether or not there is a higher risk of defects in the baby...fighting with DH on whether cheeseburgers are the way to go...


----------



## Snufkin

Cheeseburgers are definitely the way to go! Only thing I could eat during parts of my first pregnancy...well, them and ice cream smoothies.


----------



## africaqueen

Nicole- Glad you're feeling a little better and it is hard to not worry as we are all more than aware what can happen during the first few mths but all we can do is hope an pray all goes well ;) x

Pb9- Thank you! sooo relieved and going to start enjoying being pregnant now as waited such a long time for this <3 cheeseburgers sound good to me! haha. whatever works! x


----------



## oceania

Omg I'm so craving cheeseburgers right now, will try to make some at home, hopefully it will be slightly healthier :)


----------



## kit603

OMG! I blame you all for the fact that I really fancy McDonalds right now :haha:


----------



## NDH

Normally I'm all preggo see preggo do with food talk but no thanks - I dont do fast food . So far my incessant appetite is being satiated by celery with peanut butter and apple wedges with cheese, and nuts by the handful, and junk food hasn't even entered my radar.


----------



## NDH

And carrots! I've eaten a whole kilo of carrots this week alone.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nothing is satisfying me for long. Even when i eat a big dinner i'm thinking i feel like its just not filling me up and after i am more hungry than before! :rofl:
I want to eat crisps and bread mainly! Gone off chocolate only reason being it doesn't fill you up so it seems pointless! haha:


----------



## sil

Hi ladies!!! Mind if I join? I am excited to announce I am 4 weeks pregnant, due June 17th (which ironically is my sons 2nd birthday). We are expecting our second and likely last baby. Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone!!


----------



## Kellya009

Ugh, sitting in bed eating dry Cheerios to try and ward off the ms. Today will be my first day at work being really sick. Hope it goes ok. I need to leave in 40 mins so gotta get my butt in gear! DD may be getting dropped off in her pj's today haha &#128514;


----------



## zaycain

Hello to all the new bumps!

Happy to hear that AfricanQueen!

A little queasiness here and there but honestly I have no desire to eat. I am certainly starving all the time.. but my appetite doesn't exist. Right now I'm forcing down homemade guacamole. 

What's crazy is that I have no desire for sweets or dessert. VERY unlike me. (My avatar is donuts for crying out loud!)

Boobs hurt, cramping has stopped. This still doesn't feel real to me. I'm just waiting for my 8 week appointment so it will hit me.


----------



## sma1588

I also don't wants the sweets, weird for me. I want more fruit and veggies than anything. I had so many yummy sweets at my daughters party but didn't touch any of them, had a banana split yesterday and gave it to hubby. I normally don't share ice cream lol. I still have a really dry mouth, pretty crampy like period cramps and my breast hurt from time to time


----------



## poysenivye

So, I am moving soon. Sometime within the next 3 months, the Army won't give me an absolute date yet...which is driving me bonkers, as I need to find child care and enroll my kiddos in school...AND I am closing on a house on the 24th of this month, but now they say I may not move until Jan or Feb. Ugh...then to throw another wrench in the works, they're saying that my husband can't apply to move with me until August 2015. :growlmad: So, until then he will be living 6 hours away, and I will have my toddler, and 3 other kiddos...ugh. What worries me is my first labor from actual pain to birth was 22 hours, the second was 15 min, the third was 15 min, the fourth was completely silent (sounds great...but I tell you, it was the worst when it came time to push) and my fifth was about 10 min. So, by the time I realize I am in labor, I will have to coordinate someone to be at home with my other kiddos, then find a way to get to the hospital, and call the hubby knowing he probably won't make it. :cry: Rant...closed...


----------



## coucou11

Welcome to the new bumps!

Poys what a bummer! Sounds like a very stressful time. I guess you haven't told them you are expecting either? I don't know if that would make a difference either way.

AFM I've got some low cramps this morning and a little queasiness too. Man I am so impatient for my first doctors appt. 

Are any of you starting to show at all yet (esp for those who have already had kids)? I feel bloated but so far I don't really think it's much of a bump. I wonder how long it will take this time around.


----------



## Shilo

Welcome to the new ladies! Congrats.

I've still had off and on spotting this week. I talked to one of the nurses and they said it's common when you're on progesterone suppositories since it can irritate the cervix so hopefully that's all it is. I'm still really worried though. My ultrasound is in 2 days though... counting down. I'm going in expecting the worst but hoping for the best. Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised. It's just hard to be optimistic after seeing blood and my one other experience with pregnancy was so shitty.

I do think I am having my first real morning sickness today which makes me feel a bit better. I was nauseous a lot from weeks 3 to 4 but I believe that was just from the progesterone. Today I feel more nauseous than I ever have in my entire life. I have to deep breathe like I'm in labor trying to power through it without getting sick. Hopefully a good sign.


----------



## sengland

Welcome new bumps! So excited that you're here! 
I can't believe EDDs are starting to be closer to the end of June, I guess we are getting to that point though :) I am excited to get everyone here and all get to go through this process together! I am a ftm and while a lot of my friends have babies, none of them are currently preggo, much to my dismay! So I am super thankful for you all!:hugs:

Well, for all the little moments of panic so many ladies have had here so far it mostly seems to be turning out positive :flower: let's hope it continues!! 

I got my beta back from monday, 568 (138 on friday). That was my moment of panic because I was expecting it to be about 1,000 but the dr told me that it is actually a good number. Turns out my doubling time is about 36 hours :happydance: But I still won't feel totally reassured until we go for the heartbeat on the 28th, and then will probably still be slightly worried until around christmas :wacko:

I'm also super bloated but it isn't really bothering me because I don't feel bloated, my tummy just looks like it. So in a way I kind of like it :blush:
I'm with the rest of you on symptoms...pregnancy brain is hitting hard (my coworker called it pregnesia, I thought that was cute), 
I am so tired all day and I fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow and then wake up early (completely the opposite of not-pregnant me), 
I love eating, and I can smell everything, but nausea isn't much of a problem unless the smell is something offensive,
And my bbs feel like they are trying to escape.
My cramps have died down, which I am hoping is a good thing.

I'm trying not to get wrapped up in worrying about what is normal and what isn't, since I don't think there is really such a thing as a typical pregnancy anyway. Since I'm confident the little sea monkey is still in there somewhere I am counting everything as normal and am refusing to freak out any more unless I start to bleed. I don't want to stress and cause my body to reject this :nope:

The only symptom I have that no one has mentioned so far is that my skin is soooo sensitive, like I have a mild sunburn. I almost feel like everything is a bit puffy. If I scratch or rub anything it is so sensitive and gets pink! I am assuming its due to hormones and probably increased blood volume. I just hadn't ever heard about that symptom before haha!

Now I think I fancy a cheeseburger, thanks for that ladies!!! :haha:


----------



## sengland

P.S.

I knew the TWW sucked, but I was not aware that once you got pregnant it was just a bunch more waiting lol. 12 weeks has never seemed so far away! I want a real bump and a cool ultrasound pic lol. Waiting is for the birds! 

I didn't realize this was how it went (never been preggo before) until after I got my bfp and then thought...."now what?!":shrug:

I'm not upset in case this post is coming across that way, just amused :loopy:


----------



## Shilo

That's an awesome doubling time sengland! No need to worry I think :)


----------



## Snufkin

I had the skin thing with my first! It was much later on, but soooo annoying! I actually woke up a few times during the night and my legs would look like I've been stung by nettles! Asked the midwife about it and she said it's fine, but didn't give me an explanation. Just one of those things, she said.


----------



## Radiance

I'm generally a very healthy eater and I love cooking and baking all of our meals. With most of my pregnancies I craved fresh fruit and vegetables. With Elijah specifically, I had HG badly and fresh fruit was the only thing I could eat without getting sick... which turned into only pineapple :haha: This one is totally different. I am DYING 24/7 for bad/junk food. Normally icecream, caramel with cake or peanut butter mixed with chocolate :wacko: I'm putting on some pounds too... didn't with my last five so I'm happy with that :thumbup: This morning I had a small piece of cheese, orange juice and spanish rice for breakfast. :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have my 1st scan on 1st Nov :yipee: decided to book an early one :)


----------



## raelynn

Hi all. I've been stalking since I got a positive test and I'm happy to finally be joining! I just got my first beta results back at 167 and we're so excited! Due June 17th. This will be our 2nd child and we also have a 16 month old daughter.


----------



## Shilo

Welcome raelynn! When is your due date so I can add you to the list?


----------



## Radiance

It's amazing to see late June babies coming along!!


----------



## raelynn

Due date is June 17th. Thanks!


----------



## poysenivye

I have been reading more and more about Betas and such...and at 25 DPO, mine being over 22000, that seems really high...especially according to so many others....should I be worried something might be wrong?


----------



## Radiance

poysenivye said:


> I have been reading more and more about Betas and such...and at 25 DPO, mine being over 22000, that seems really high...especially according to so many others....should I be worried something might be wrong?

I wouldn't be too worried. Have you had a scan yet or spoken to your doctor? :) Maybe you're having multiples ;)


----------



## poysenivye

All my nurse said was that my numbers were great...I tell you, I will fall off the table if she says anything about "babies" when I get my US on Monday....


----------



## Radiance

poysenivye said:


> All my nurse said was that my numbers were great...I tell you, I will fall off the table if she says anything about "babies" when I get my US on Monday....

I would LOVE twins BUT I'm scared there's not even going to be one. My doctor "maybe saw the sac" at my first scan (5+1). I realize it was early and normally you don't see much but how can I not worry! :haha: Going to be a slow two weeks!! :thumbup: I can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## sengland

poysenivye said:


> I have been reading more and more about Betas and such...and at 25 DPO, mine being over 22000, that seems really high...especially according to so many others....should I be worried something might be wrong?


I wouldn't worry :hugs: I'm not an expert or anything but I have been reading a lot on this because I didn't know what to expect and hcg can vary so much and still be normal. My friend's sister just delivered a healthy baby last year and her dr told her she was going to m/c because her levels were so low and not rising at all, so I wouldn't be worried about high levels especially when they are in the ballpark of "normal" on the charts like you are.

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## NDH

poysenivye said:


> So, I am moving soon. Sometime within the next 3 months, the Army won't give me an absolute date yet...which is driving me bonkers, as I need to find child care and enroll my kiddos in school...AND I am closing on a house on the 24th of this month, but now they say I may not move until Jan or Feb. Ugh...then to throw another wrench in the works, they're saying that my husband can't apply to move with me until August 2015. :growlmad: So, until then he will be living 6 hours away, and I will have my toddler, and 3 other kiddos...ugh. What worries me is my first labor from actual pain to birth was 22 hours, the second was 15 min, the third was 15 min, the fourth was completely silent (sounds great...but I tell you, it was the worst when it came time to push) and my fifth was about 10 min. So, by the time I realize I am in labor, I will have to coordinate someone to be at home with my other kiddos, then find a way to get to the hospital, and call the hubby knowing he probably won't make it. :cry: Rant...closed...

Oh my thats such a lot of stress! Is your hubby military too? I can't even fathom not being allowed to apply to move with your spouse :wacko: 



coucou11 said:


> Welcome to the new bumps!
> 
> Poys what a bummer! Sounds like a very stressful time. I guess you haven't told them you are expecting either? I don't know if that would make a difference either way.
> 
> AFM I've got some low cramps this morning and a little queasiness too. Man I am so impatient for my first doctors appt.
> 
> Are any of you starting to show at all yet (esp for those who have already had kids)? I feel bloated but so far I don't really think it's much of a bump. I wonder how long it will take this time around.

Hubby thinks I have a little preggo belly starting, but I think its just bloat, even though it does feel a little hard... I didn't show until well after 20 weeks the previous pregnancies though.




poysenivye said:


> I have been reading more and more about Betas and such...and at 25 DPO, mine being over 22000, that seems really high...especially according to so many others....should I be worried something might be wrong?

Mine was about that with my secomd pregnancy about 5 1/2 weeks when I found out. There's such q wide range of normwlmi wouldn't worry.


----------



## poysenivye

Yes, my hubby is military too. He isn't very happy about not being able to come with me. Of course, ugh...I just don't want to go through everything alone...blah...


----------



## Sass827

I had mcdonalds many times a week (esp during the first tri) while I was preggo w DD. It almost felt like relieving a hang over if that makes sense? 2 cheeseburgers, fries and a milkshake! Needless to say I had gained 16 lbs by 16 weeks!


----------



## poysenivye

Ugh...I tell DH, "I feel like crap"...so, he puts his hand on my forehead and says "you feel fine to me". Needless to say, I smacked his hand away and curled up in my recliner.


----------



## Snufkin

I told OH I was feeling a bit nauseous the other day and he went "isn't it a bit early for that?" He now knows better.


----------



## kissesandhugs

HI!!! :) I just got my :bfp: 2 days ago so I feel like its a bit premature to be joining any groups but..here I am! By my last period I should be due around June 25th :) Glad there's a fun group already going! This is my 2nd baby and it still doesn't feel real at all....My first appt will be Monday where I will request bloods just to be sure.


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey, stalking here until I know my actual due date.
O dates and AF dates are a little messed up, so I need a dating scan to be sure :shrug:


----------



## coucou11

Good morning all and welcome to the newest bumps!

Super stressful day at work yesterday then spent the entire drive home ranting at the traffic then trying to lower my blood pressure back down, sigh. I guess some of the emotions are starting to kick in! Today feeling lots of low cramps, trying not to be concerned. 

Hope everyone is doing well! I've started a countdown to my first dr. appt - 18 days now. I am finding I have to count down to something or I'll go crazy, haha.


----------



## nicoley

Yay!! Betas Monday were 796 and 48hrs later we are at 2562..relief..now to see our little beans heartbeat..:)


----------



## Beadette

Hi ladies,

I'm cautiously pregnant with number 2 and have an EDD of 11th June. 

I'm absolutely terrified but have a good feeling about this one so really hope my gut instinct is right this time.

I had 2 MMC's in 2009/2010 whilst TTC#1 which were only discovered at the dating scans. I then took aspirin and high dose folic (self-prescribed *naughty*) and got pregnant with my beautiful boy. I stopped taking the aspirin at 20 weeks and had a very uneventful pregnancy until a routine MW appointment at 33 weeks which saw me rushed to high dependency unit with severe pre-eclampsia. My boy was born by emergency c-section 2 days later at 33+4. More info at start of my parenting journal if anyone is interested so I'll not bore you in here lol. 

So bit nervous of mmc and getting preeclampsia again. Booked in ultra early with MW on Monday as doctor thought it was a good idea to get me under consultant ASAP. Am on aspirin for the duration and under the consultant who basically saved me and my boy last time which is fantastic. 

So far I'm feeling good. Skin is a bit crap, sore full boobs, tired but overall feeling good! Keeping everything crossed right now! 

Good luck to all you ladies xxx


----------



## rissamykl

hI,

I am BFP with due date in June. I will find out exact day on tuesday when I get ultra sound and see doctor. But i wanted to give a little backround of how i got to today for those who may be where I was and are now..
I had IVF as only option (husband fertility issue)..
Had 2, 5 day balsts done.. went for first beta 14 days later and it was 22. nurse said it was VERY low (should be in the 100's) and did not look good (5 & under is considered negative or miscarriage)but would go back in 4 days. I went back four days late and my beta was at 220. that was good the re said but she was still worried that I started so low. I went back for 3rd beta yesterday and my beta was 2765 :) Nurse laughed and said she is convined I have a lazy boy in there.
I am exactly where i should be at 5 weeks and will now see tuesday when I am do and check with ultrasoound that everything is good. It was a emotional rollercoaster and I am still a litle in shock that things are going our way for a change. I know we still ahve 6 weeks to go to get in clear with 1st trimester but i hope this gives other hope who are going through what I did. 

Hugs &#9829;


----------



## Snufkin

Hello to the new bumps!

Beadette, I just had a nosey at your story, sounds scary! Glad everyone is okay now. I know next to nothing about pre-e...will you need to be monitored more closely this pregnancy?


----------



## kissesandhugs

Wow rissamykl! Wonderful story :hugs: I am also from Michigan and not far at all. About 2 hours from Detroit. Owosso (small town so might not know it).


----------



## rissamykl

kisses and hugs thank you- yes i am in westland and I know where you are at :) that is awesome.


----------



## shasha

hi am 5wks6days along and my due date is 5th june. Can u put me in please?


----------



## Kellya009

Just got my scan date! Oct 23. I'll be 8+1. They are looking for HB since at my 5+0 scan there was just the gestational sac and yolk sac. 2 weeks to wait to see that beautiful HB! Here are my cute little sacs from 5+0 &#128513; https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/4D2EC964-96AB-4C39-B590-A4ED94F7E92C.jpg


----------



## sma1588

i had a very early ultrasound today due to cramping and we seen the gestational sack and the thickend endometriam around it. they also said I have a cyst on my right overy in which that happens when you ovulate on that side. she said its not really a bad thing because while everything is changing that's actually what supports the start of the baby until the yolk sac starts. I have another next week at 6w 2 days she said there should be a ys in there by then


----------



## sma1588

Kellya009 said:


> Just got my scan date! Oct 23. I'll be 8+1. They are looking for HB since at my 5+0 scan there was just the gestational sac and yolk sac. 2 weeks to wait to see that beautiful HB! Here are my cute little sacs from 5+0 &#128513; https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/4D2EC964-96AB-4C39-B590-A4ED94F7E92C.jpg

how cool atleast u got to see the ys mine was just the gs for now


----------



## NDH

Congrats and welcome to the newcomers! If anyone is interested there's a facebook group - info on the first post (pretty quiet in there at the moment still)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## NDH

Heather my first took 27 months (plus 6 months where we were living in separate countries so its not counted in our ttc time, but was still time where we were desperately wanting a baby). I found out at 3+2. Second took 4 months of ntnp while breastfeeding, and I really dont think I even ovulated before conceiving and I didn't find out til almost 6 weeks. This time we were ntnp for over a year, but it was only my third cycle pp (and again the first I ovulated) and I found out at 3+2 again. I know how you feel about time dragging the earelier you find out. I keep thinking I'm at least 5 weeks along lol.


----------



## Nikoru0111

coucou11 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! I've started a countdown to my first dr. appt - 18 days now. I am finding I have to count down to something or I'll go crazy, haha.

I'm the same! My first appointment (other than that awful experience at the first clinic) is on the 17th. Just 7 days to go! Everyone fingers crossed they can find the HB at 6W+2. If not I can probably go back in a week or two and then I guess I'll have my next appointment 4 weeks later. In first trimester I think it's every 4 weeks, then second and most of third I believe it is every 2 weeks until you get close then it's every week. 

I'm still much calmer because I've realised panicking and worrying won't do a thing and even making it to 12W is no guarantee. I've read some of the most heartbreakingly tragic stories on here of second trimester or even later m/c. I don't know how some women have the strength. I honestly never thought I'd feel as strongly attached to my little embryo as I do and if I lose it I am going to be devastated. I've also realised there is no safe trimester and there is probably different worries throughout, same as when you give birth so I'm just going to have to wait and see and let nature takes it's course. Hopefully I'll come out the other side with a beautiful healthy baby. If not, I guess it wasn't meant to be this time. I just hope I can find the strength to try again.


----------



## Beadette

Snufkin said:


> Hello to the new bumps!
> 
> Beadette, I just had a nosey at your story, sounds scary! Glad everyone is okay now. I know next to nothing about pre-e...will you need to be monitored more closely this pregnancy?

Hi, yes I've been informed that I'll be kept an eye on but probably not until the third trimester really. My consultant said I have a 1 in 4 chance of getting preeclampsia again. Hopefully taking the aspirin for the duration will minimise that chance. At the moment though I'm just hoping to God that o stay pregnant. My NT scan is booked for 28th November which feels like forever away. X


----------



## Radiance

I had an incident with my almost three year old and my severe nausea started to kick in by all the cinnamon :wacko::thumbup::sick:


----------



## foreternity

rissamykl - Congrats and I hope everything continues to go your way! 

Nikoru0111 - It's so hard not to worry sometimes, but certainly much better for you and baby! Even though I have personal experience with the bad happening, I try to focus on the fact that it's MUCH more likely that things will be just fine. Just have to enjoy the journey and hope for the best. 

AFM, I finally got what I asked for and have felt pregnant this week. I've yet to get sick, but I've had mostly mild nausea quite a lot. Often it's a combo of nausea and a really dull crampy feeling. Not even period type cramping, just a dull ache kind of. And often lasting most of the day. Nothing sounds good to eat. I had a Sonic grilled cheese for lunch which was great once I started eating and chips, salsa, and cream cheese for dinner. My biggest problem is not sleeping well at all. Takes a long time to fall asleep and then I wake up a bunch. I'm having a really hard time getting comfortable and even though I have the AC lower than usual and I start out cool, I wake up burning up. I've been so tired I've nearly fallen asleep at my desk in the afternoons. Quite frustrating! My doctor wrote some prescriptions for a few nausea meds since I'll be travelling to Europe for 2 weeks. Hopefully that'll help. 

Got my scan tomorrow morning. Getting anxious!


----------



## Kellya009

Does anyone have any inklings of gender?

I have a really strong feeling that I'm having a boy this time! (I got my girl for baby #1 so I don't have a preference this time around)!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Nikoru0111

I don't have any strong feeling so far. I would prefer a girl if I'm honest BUT I know I'll be happy whatever. I feel like it might be twins for some reason. It probably won't be but that's the only strong feeling so far. 

To be honest I'll just be over the moon with a healthy baby. My whole family hoped for a girl when my sister was pregnant and it turned out to be a boy. My mum sulked for a few weeks when we found out lol. Now we wouldn't swap him for the world!


----------



## raelynn

I'm feeling boy. I don't care either way as long as it is healthy but I'd love for my daughter to have a sister.


----------



## NDH

I'm feeling like its a boy but that might be wishful thinking. My husband really wants a boy, and I have no preference. I also dont really trust my intuition as I was dead certain my eldest was a boy as well.


----------



## coucou11

I'm feeling girl. I always wanted three boys...we have a daughter :) There are so many weird similarities between this pregnancy and my last one, so I am just thinking we are destined for beautiful little ladies.


----------



## Marlarky

Hello ladies!!! I just found out this morning I'm approx. 5weeks pregnant after only one month off nuva ring, ntnp. Dr appt Tuesday morning for confirmation and since my insurance only covers the 20 week scan I'm gonna say I don't remember when my last period was and see if that gets me a dating scan! I am seriously so excited and can't wait to find out my June due date. OHs bday is june19 what a better bday gift?!


----------



## Radiance

I have a strong feeling we're having a girl! I've had this feeling from the start but my exhaustion and symptoms are just like with my daughter. I was never tired with my boys. I could sleep all day and night if I could...:haha:


----------



## weewdy

Are there any uk ladies? 

I dont feel pregnant at all, no cramps now or sickness, although i am tired.

Cant believe you all get scans so early on. I have to wait till 10 weeks to see a midwife to book in and then a scan at 12 weeks. 

Would have loved to have known how my figures are doubling but they dont do that here unless youve had previous difficulties. It would maybe help me worry less. This pregnancy is totally different from my dd.


----------



## Snufkin

I'm in Scotland! 

My scan isn't until 13+1, ages away!

I have a feeling it's a girl, but no idea really. I was sure the first one was a boy and she turned out to be a girl, so I wouldn't trust myself. :D 

I'm quite glad they don't do HCG here...one less thing to worry about!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm feeling like it will be my 3rd boy, would love a girl though..
I'm having an early scan because i have booked a private one, i didn't want to wait until 12 weeks. Plus people keep suggesting twins to me so i need to know if there are more than 1 in there :haha:

Feeling so exhausted today, woke up several times in the night starving. I thought to myself I am NOT eating in the middle of the night, I am NOT!! Apart from the hunger and tiredness though feeling fine


----------



## Nikoru0111

So I'm bleeding. A lot. I think I'm out. Can't stop crying at the moment. It obviously wasn't meant to be this time. I think I'll take a break and try again maybe in Jan. Hope you guys all stay healthy. Will try check in on you know and again. Take care of yourselves X


----------



## NDH

Oh Niko big :hugs: dont give up hope yet though, there are so many stories of bleeding, even heavy and clotting, and bub turned out to be just fine. You never know, you might turn out to he onenofn those stories too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snufkin

Nikoru, I'm so sorry. Are you going in to see a doctor? If you are miscarrying, don't be disheartened. It happens a lot (I know that's no help to you) and most women go on to have healthy babies (I hope this will help a little). Are you sure that's it though? Here's hoping it's just a major scare and not as serious as you think. Big hugs. 

I'm just back from the nurse (just to get registered with a GP since we've just moved) and she said my blood pressure is slightly high. She wants to see me back in a month. So I'm sat here trying not to freak out and google myself into a panic...I'm really not a worrier at all usually, but this has thrown me off big time...midwife appointment isn't for another 3 weeks almost. :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no nikorou, hope everything will be ok x


----------



## Shilo

I will get the front page updated here in a bit with any BFPs I haven't added yet.

Nikoru, I know right now it looks bad and it may be but don't give up hope yet. Will you be going to the doctor? Please keep us updated. I have everything crossed for you. I really do. I've been there and a miscarriage is not something I would wish on anyone. I am hoping that everything is okay for you.

I have my first ultrasound in 2 hours. I am terrified. I'm feeling so scared and pessimistic. I spotted lightly a few times from Sunday to Tuesday so that has me very worried. Nothing since Tuesday though. I will update after my scan... I am so scared. I can't put into words how scared I am after my last pregnancy.

As far as gender, I have felt girl since I got my BFP. Last pregnancy I felt very strongly it was a boy but it ended up being twins so who knows. It's hard for me to think that far into the future because pregnancy has never resulted in a baby for me. I have no preference and will be so happy either way.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thank you everyone for your well wishes! Means a lot. Can't believe how attached I am to what was growing inside me so soon. Guess you don't realise until you become pregnant for the first time. It really is something else.

My husband called the hospital but they said not to come down unless I had much more pain or I bleed a lot more. Otherwise just keep my appointment for next week. I called in sick for tomorrow so I can rest a little but really I called so I could have a day to myself to be sad. One thing that does make me feel better is that in Japan they believe in Mizuko, they believe the life is a water child and many people go pray for them at the shrine and leave gifts. So mine won't be an angel, it will be a Mizuko. I'll probably update tomorrow or sometime next week. It is encouraging to read the stories about people who bled red and still went on to have healthy babies but I can't help but think this is the end for this one. 

Shilo good luck for your scan! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Shilo

Nikoru, could you possibly see if you can get your HCG checked somewhere? Then rechecked a day or two later. If it's dropping then that will be an easy answer as to if you are miscarrying or not since a scan probably wouldn't answer much right now. I had a scan the day before I miscarried last time and we even knew I was going to miscarry already but they have no way of predicting from an ultrasound that early when there is no heartbeat yet to go by.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck shilo x


----------



## weewdy

Nikoru i am so sorry. I am crossing everything for you. Goodluck shilo x


----------



## Sass827

Please take me off the list. I'm out for June. This is my first mc. Anyone have any tips on how to figure out when I will ovulate next? I've heard your first cycle after can be really goofy, but of course DH and I would love to try to get right back on the wagon. 

H&H 34 or so more weeks to all you girls!


----------



## Snufkin

So sorry, sass. I have no idea about ovulation after m/c. I think most doctors recommend to wait 4-6 weeks before trying again, but that's maybe just so they have a better idea of conception date and that...not sure. Maybe just try ovulation tests this month? There's cheap ones on amazon. Again, I'm so sorry, but good luck for next time! X


----------



## kissesandhugs

Sass, I'm so sorry to hear :cry: :hugs: Sorry I don't have much advice re: ovulation but I have heard many women fall pregnant straight after a miscarriage. 

Nikoru, I'm sorry to hear about the bleeding :hugs: I want to share my story with my first. At 5 weeks I started bleeding HEAVILY. Literally, the toilet bowl was just filled with blood. Clots, cramping and all. I thought for SURE I was having a miscarriage. I went to emergency where they of course could not tell me much but they did do a scan and they saw a sac, which was normal but that didn't mean much of anything at the time. Still could go one way or another. Anyways, I bled for a long time. Big clots etc etc. Then at 6 weeks we went into another scan where I thought I would learn I lost the baby but low and behold we got to SEE and HEAR the little heartbeat. It felt like a miracle but it's somewhat common! Now, I have a little, crazy 2 year old running around :haha: I hope your story has a great ending as well :hugs:


----------



## _Anya_

Nikoru0111 said:


> So I'm bleeding. A lot. I think I'm out. Can't stop crying at the moment. It obviously wasn't meant to be this time.

Nikoru0111, there is hope still! Please don't be too pessimistic until you have an ultrasound or a HCG levels checked. I know a lot of people who bled and still had healthy babies.
Wish you lots of luck!
Watch this video: www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-EZD1nQXzw


----------



## preg_pilot

I'm so sorry for your losses. .. Hopefully you'll catch another eggie soon :hugs:


----------



## Shilo

So, we have a heartbeat! It was so tiny so she just barely was able to pick it up. At first we could only see it but then she found a good angle and we heard it. She could only pick up 110 bpm but said it's really higher, you just can't pick it up right when it's this tiny. Measuring 6 weeks. I have an appointment on the 24th but not sure about next ultrasound.

I will catch up on posts I've missed now.
 



Attached Files:







us1.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11









us2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7









us3.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Shilo

Sass827 said:


> Please take me off the list. I'm out for June. This is my first mc. Anyone have any tips on how to figure out when I will ovulate next? I've heard your first cycle after can be really goofy, but of course DH and I would love to try to get right back on the wagon.
> 
> H&H 34 or so more weeks to all you girls!

I'm so sorry. I think it varies for everyone on your cycle following a miscarriage. I bled for 18 or so days after my miscarriage but that was at 8+3. I'm so sorry. No one should have to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yay! Heartbeat! So exciting :)


----------



## Snufkin

Heartbeats are exciting indeed! I'm not getting an early scan today...I don't want to pretend something's wrong and trick the NHS into giving me one as that's taking away resources from people who need them (this was suggested to me, actually, but how selfish can you be?) and we don't want to spend a day and £50 on a private one...so we'll wait for the one at 13 weeks. I'm quite happy with that but there'll always be a little worry until we get that scan...and let's face it...probably after, too!


----------



## pb921124

Nikoru - I totally agree with the other ladies, you don't know that you're out as bleeding alone doesn't mean miscarriage. Hopefully you can get beta testing done to see how your levels are doing. Keep us updated. No matter what happens you have a bunch of ladies here for support and we are all sending our thoughts of a sticky bean your way.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Welcome to all the new bumps!!!

Shilo- So glad to hear that you were able to capture the heartbeat!! how exciting.

AFM, I have a follow up appt this afternoon and I'm hoping to get a heartbeat too, but I know that this early it is different for everyone so I'm just keeping my finger crossed that everything checks out OK. 

I am hoping for a boy, but think that I am probably cooking a girl because of how bad my m/s has been. But just like everyone else, all we really care about is a healthy baby no matter what gender we get.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## africaqueen

I miscarried our precious beans on Wed, It was after our 4th IVF cycle and after losing both tubes and 2 babies previously. This was our very last try at being parents. We are utterly devastated. x


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm so sorry to hear Africaqueen :cry: I can't imagine how devastated you are right now :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

I am so sorry to hear of the possibly three losses. :(

*Nikoru0111*, I would wait until you have a scan or hCG checked. I gushed blood my entire pregnancy with one of my living children. Never bled with my angels. :/ 

*BIG HUGS Nikoru0111, africaqueen and Sass827 *

*---------------------------*
Today is my son, Stephen's due date. I miss my boys more than anything. Feeling really emotional today. :cry:


----------



## starsunshine

Hi I got my bfp this morning think I'm due 18th June. Not sure! I've requested face book Rosie Fleetcroft


----------



## coucou11

Oh ladies, what a tough morning for everyone. So sorry to hear about our angels and threatened angels. Big hugs to Nikoru0111, africaqueen and sass827. Thinking of you all and wishing you peace.


----------



## weewdy

Been a sad day on here today. Just goes to show we never know what might happen and that silly trivial things dont matter.

Sending my love to the 3 who have experienced losses in the last few days xx


----------



## pb921124

Im so so sorry, Africanqueen. My heart goes out to you and your DH. I know there are no words right now that can help with how devastated you must feel. All I can do is send tons of hugs your way.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: What a sad morning indeed.


----------



## Beadette

africaqueen said:


> I miscarried our precious beans on Wed, It was after our 4th IVF cycle and after losing both tubes and 2 babies previously. This was our very last try at being parents. We are utterly devastated. x

I'm so sorry. Heartbreaking x


----------



## raelynn

I'm so sorry to hear about the early losses ladies! I've been there and it is such a heartbreaking time. I pray you all get through this.

I'm a little worried myself since I got my 2nd beta back today and it didn't quite double. My nurse said the numbers were still good but I'm still a bit worried. First beta was 167 at 14dpo and today's was 289 at 16dpo. I go in for another on Monday and just hope for good numbers then and not bad news.


----------



## zaycain

AfricanQueen, 

I am so so sorry about your loss. My heart aches for you. :( Big hugs and prayers for wisdom are sent your way. 


Nicole,

I'll send prayers your way as well.

:(


----------



## kit603

Africaqueen and sass827 - I'm so sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: Sass... I think ovulation after MC varies for everyone. My cycles took quite a while to go back to normal after previous MCs but I have PCOS so they're not too regular to begin with. I also know other people who've had normal cycles and got pregnant again straight away afterwards t's really hard to say :shrug: 

Nikoru0111 - I'm sorry to hear about your bleeding, keeping everything crossed that you get good news at your appointment :hugs:

Shilo - Congratulations on your scan :) 

I've been feeling a bit more relaxed the last couple of days - I've not had any more spotting, but I've still had the cramps. I had a scare on Wednesday when my test line went lighter, but it must have been a fluke as it was dark again on Thursday :shrug: I've got 5 more days till my early scan so just trying to keep distracted as much as possible... hope it passes quickly.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks for the support everyone! You are lovely ladies! 

I'm so happy for you shilo that your scan went well. I nearly cried a little reading it though. I should have stayed away.

My bleeding is now this morning pretty slow, haven't bled hardly anything overnight really just a bit of brown blood when I wipe. Cramping isnt so bad and I've had worse period pain for sure. My husband is in denial, he thinks everything will be fine still. He looked up online and apparently 1 in 4 have bleeding so he said he wasn't too worried. He still took care of me though because I was crying my eyes out. I guess I'll get checked on Tuesday due to the long weekend here. It's not like I want to get checked and have them finally say I miscarried so I'm happy to wait. I don't want to get my hopes back up either though. Don't know what to think right now.


----------



## NDH

Oh Sass and Africaqueen I am blubbering my eyes out for you :(

Sass I know many women who ovulated 14 days after their loss (or thereabouts) and got pregnant without a cycle in between. 

Congrats to the new bfps and shilos scan.


----------



## Nikoru0111

My sister told me to stop tracking things and finding out early. If you don't know it can't harm you apparently. She is pretty insensitive. Especially since she has a healthy 8 month old. We were always quite close but basically she's saying it's because I worry to much. Just feel so sad. I think my mum will be quite insensitive too. She'll probably tell me it's my fault for worrying too. Husband still doesn't think it's over but i've got cramping pain now and my boobs aren't sore at all anymore. Think it's the end of the line for me. I wish we could find a way to easily tell what is going on. At the moment I just can't imagine going through it again. I don't even want to try again and my husband keeps saying "ah we can try again and we'll keep trying until we have a baby" but I just keep thinking I don't want that baby I wanted THIS baby.


----------



## coucou11

Aww Nik :hugs:

Don't worry about what anyone says and most of all remember that this has nothing to do with anything you did - absolutely nothing! No amount of stress, worrying, thinking about things, overanalyzing, love, or heartache can make a little bean stay or go. And remember it still could all be ok! Cramps are totally normally as are disappearing and reappearing symptoms.

You might want to just tell your sis (and your mom) to keep any advice / opinions to themselves right now, that all you want is some support and love in this difficult time. Don't think about other babies yet, just think about taking care of you.


----------



## Nikoru0111

coucou11 said:


> You might want to just tell your sis (and your mom) to keep any advice / opinions to themselves right now, that all you want is some support and love in this difficult time. Don't think about other babies yet, just think about taking care of you.

I don't think they mean to be harsh. I know they love me loads and want the best for me but I think she show tough love sometimes. Maybe they just don't know what to say since it's so early and I guess they think I'll get over it quickly. 

I have to wait until Friday to be seen. The hospital doesn't want to see me until then unless I get severe bleeding or pain which I don't exactly have right now. It's just awful waiting to be told that you've miscarried. But I do want to check at least that everything has gone I guess. Just going to be even more heartbreaking handing over lots of money to the guys that have just told my little bean has gone. Pregnancy and I guess miscarriage is not covered under national insurance in Japan so until you get a heartbeat and manage to register your pregnancy you have to pay for everything yourself. Maybe we'll order some takeaway tonight. I want to indulge a little, like comfort eating I guess. Just don't know what to think or feel right now. I don't want to get my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## preg_pilot

Shilo - ooh, a heartbeat. can´t wait to hear one myself :) Congrats :hugs: 2 weeks to go now for your next appointment :happydance:

Snufkin - Worry will always be there :hugs: I hope you get a scan soon. 

pb921124 - Fx for you too :)

africaqueen - I am so sorry for your loss :cry:

Radiance - so sorry about Stephen :(

starsunshine - congratulations :)

raelynn - I hope things turn out well :hugs:

kit - I hope things turn out for the best :hugs:

Nikoru - I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: 
It´s easier said than done to not keep track of your symptoms... Every little twinge and change is so big when you´re trying... 
I hope your appointment goes well...


I´ve been POAS every morning now... even yesterday evening too... it just doesn´t feel real yet.
I haven´t told anybody but DH, and you lovely girls here. Not knowing how far along I might be makes the reality of it farther away...
Midwife calls me on Monday... hopefully I´ll get an early dating scan...


----------



## smoore

Hello, everyone! 

I'm very cautiously joining this group! I just found out Wednesday that I'm expecting and will be due in June 2015. :) 

The reason I'm cautious is my first pregnancy, my son Connor, was stillborn around 30 weeks on 3/7/13, so this is kind of scary! 

I'm under the care of a specialist due to also struggling with infertility after losing Connor. They ran blood work once already and it looked great! I get blood work again Tuesday. They said probably three rounds of that and then an early ultrasound. 

I think DH and I are just really nervous this time around. I have only told one close friend. We have discussed telling my parents very soon.


----------



## sengland

Oh my goodness ladies!

Sass and Africaqueen-I am so sorry. Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way. My heart is broken for you. 

Nikoru- things could still be ok, I'm praying that it is!

Shilo- I am so glad you got good news at your scan! Yay!

Welcome new bumps :)

Afm, I am now super nervous after reading all this. I haven't had any bleeding but I had some backaches this morning so I am limiting my activity because I'm scared. My friend had a m/c about in jan '13 (and now has a healthy happy 10 month old) and was really reassuring me yesterday, but then my mom told me an experience she had (not going to repeat it because there is no sense scaring anyone else) and now I'm so worried about m/c even though so far I really have no reason to worry. 

Is it the second trimester yet? :( 

I am hoping for much better news from everyone going forward!!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Snufkin

I'll try my best for good news: OH has promised to organise me his granny's blood pressure monitor, so I'll stop worrying about it for now. I'm having slight cramps, but I'm 100% sure they're growing pains, so that's good, too. I also can't finish a normal portion of food and always feel a bit nauseous if I'm too hungry and just after eating. So all good signs everything is going well...

Also, when I ask my 2 year old "where's the baby?" she points at my belly and shouts "there it is!" :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

This pregnancy is already pretty different. I was sick from the bfp pretty much and absolutely nothing now. Which is good but not reassuring, iykwim. Just a waiting game...per usual :haha:


----------



## SarahTabor

Found out on Monday that we're expecting our 3rd miracle baby &#128525; &#9825;
Doctor has said my due date is 15th June 2015 &#128522;
Xxx


----------



## NDH

smoore said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I'm very cautiously joining this group! I just found out Wednesday that I'm expecting and will be due in June 2015. :)
> 
> The reason I'm cautious is my first pregnancy, my son Connor, was stillborn around 30 weeks on 3/7/13, so this is kind of scary!
> 
> I'm under the care of a specialist due to also struggling with infertility after losing Connor. They ran blood work once already and it looked great! I get blood work again Tuesday. They said probably three rounds of that and then an early ultrasound.
> 
> I think DH and I are just really nervous this time around. I have only told one close friend. We have discussed telling my parents very soon.

Congratulations! I dont blame you for being apprehensive with your history. Do you know why he was stillborn? I can't even imagine the agony of a stillbirth and I am in awe of everyone who can suffer such unimaginable loss and find the strength to just keep going. :hugs:

Wishing you a smooth pregnancy with a healthy baby at the end of the journey:flower:





Snufkin said:


> I'll try my best for good news: OH has promised to organise me his granny's blood pressure monitor, so I'll stop worrying about it for now. I'm having slight cramps, but I'm 100% sure they're growing pains, so that's good, too. I also can't finish a normal portion of food and always feel a bit nauseous if I'm too hungry and just after eating. So all good signs everything is going well...
> 
> Also, when I ask my 2 year old "where's the baby?" she points at my belly and shouts "there it is!" :)

Aww thats adorable. I've not told my kids yet cause Im afraid they'll tell my mom there's a baby in mommy's tummy and we want to keep it a secdetf a little while longer. Not from worry, just because we've always told right away and want to enjoy being the only ones to know for a while.



SarahTabor said:


> Found out on Monday that we're expecting our 3rd miracle baby &#128525; &#9825;
> Doctor has said my due date is 15th June 2015 &#128522;
> Xxx

Congrats due date buddy :)


----------



## Snufkin

I know...I realised that after telling her...I hope she doesn't blab to her granny and granddad! :D we're planning to tell them as soon as we've moved out (staying with them while we sell our place), so hopefully won't be too long!


----------



## Shilo

smoore said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I'm very cautiously joining this group! I just found out Wednesday that I'm expecting and will be due in June 2015. :)
> 
> The reason I'm cautious is my first pregnancy, my son Connor, was stillborn around 30 weeks on 3/7/13, so this is kind of scary!
> 
> I'm under the care of a specialist due to also struggling with infertility after losing Connor. They ran blood work once already and it looked great! I get blood work again Tuesday. They said probably three rounds of that and then an early ultrasound.
> 
> I think DH and I are just really nervous this time around. I have only told one close friend. We have discussed telling my parents very soon.

Congrats! I'm so sorry about your son, Connor. 

Do you have an exact due date so I can get you added to the list?


----------



## NDH

Its so hard not saying anything to them. My girls are both baby obsessed as we've had a few babies in the family lately. My daughter keeps talking about the baby in my SILs tummy, and theyre most definitely not pregnant (I dont think) so maybe I could pretend a similar situation. I dont want to chance it though as I think my mom is already suspicious. Plus she has an uncanny ability to know when a woman she's close to is pregnant . she knew before I did the last two times. I'm trying to throw her off then scent a little though lol.


----------



## smoore

> Congratulations! I dont blame you for being apprehensive with your history. Do you know why he was stillborn? I can't even imagine the agony of a stillbirth and I am in awe of everyone who can suffer such unimaginable loss and find the strength to just keep going. :hugs:
> 
> Wishing you a smooth pregnancy with a healthy baby at the end of the journey:flower:


Thank you! They did pretty much all testing they could do, including a full genetic panel on me. There are no genetic issues, but they believe that he did have something called Noonan Syndrome, which can occur just like Downs Syndrome. It can either be a "fluke" as the chromosomes split or genetically passed down. Since our genetics are all fine, it seems like it was a one time fluke and pretty much no chance of a recurring problem. 









> Congrats! I'm so sorry about your son, Connor.
> 
> Do you have an exact due date so I can get you added to the list?

Thank you! 

According to my calculations, I'm due June 19. That could change after my first ultrasound of course. :) I would be elated if it stayed the same, because that's my birthday!


----------



## pb921124

Welcome new bumps! And congratulations :happydance:

My dr Appt went well. We weren't able to hear the heartbeat but we we're able to see it! Our little blob looked to be doing well! We go back in a wk and a half for our 8 wk scan and will be able to hear a heartbeat then if there are no complications. I also got a prescription for nausea medication that has been amazing. I was finally able to eat today!

I'm hoping we didn't jinx ourselves today as we purchase a few baby items today from our neighbor who needed to make room and were not planning on having any more kids. We were given such a good deal we couldn't pass on it and I feel like even if something goes wrong we'll have these items for the future.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Nikoru0111

I went to the hospital today. The pain was really bad and I started bleeding red again. It was just sudden for a few minutes and was pink near the end and stopped as suddenly as it started. Last night the pain woke me up. Anyway so the doctor took a look and asked me about my dates. We saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac but no fetal pole. The gestational sac was measuring around 5w 3 days. From my dates I should be 5w and 4 days so around the right size I guess. Still we didn't see a fetal pole and I'm just wondering if it could potentially be a blighted ovum. Anyway he said to keep my appointment on Friday when I will be 6w +2 and hopefully we can see it and find a heartbeat. He said it could go either way. But he also said it can be normal not to see anything at the moment. Is he correct? I didn't get my blood taken or measured so I don't know whether it is at a good level, rising or falling. I'm just scared to get my hopes up, I feel like with the pain my body is trying to miscarry and my body knows. My OH is still very positive at the moment and he will be going with me to my Friday appointment so if anything does go wrong he will be there to support me. 

Please everyone keep your fingers crossed I need a miracle!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/6F678EFD-BB6B-4EAB-AA32-7B008F822446.jpg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Snufkin

Fingers tightly crossed for you. I think it's normal not to see much at this stage, and it's good news your mesurements match your dates (few days off doesn't matter!) I hope you get to see/hear that heartbeat at your next appointment.


----------



## Snufkin

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-reassurance-those-hg-bleeding-before-go.html

Also, have a look at this post! :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Just one slight thing worrying me, he did mention it measuring 2cm which when I looked it up is way too big but his scan equipment definitely said 5w 3 days on it so maybe he got the 2cm thing wrong. I think that's what it should be around 8 weeks maybe? He spoke in Japanese and in English because he was the only doctor available and wasn't able to speak much English but he did his best and my husband did his best to translate. Anyway I definitely saw on the monitor 5w + 3 so I'll try not to think too much about it.

Also, does anyone think the yolk sac is a little on the large side? Maybe it is just the angle because the doctor didn't say anything about it. In Japan it is the doctor that actually gives you the ultrasound.


----------



## Radiance

Nikoru0111 said:


> I went to the hospital today. The pain was really bad and I started bleeding red again. It was just sudden for a few minutes and was pink near the end and stopped as suddenly as it started. Last night the pain woke me up. Anyway so the doctor took a look and asked me about my dates. We saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac but no fetal pole. The gestational sac was measuring around 5w 3 days. From my dates I should be 5w and 4 days so around the right size I guess. Still we didn't see a fetal pole and I'm just wondering if it could potentially be a blighted ovum. Anyway he said to keep my appointment on Friday when I will be 6w +2 and hopefully we can see it and find a heartbeat. He said it could go either way. But he also said it can be normal not to see anything at the moment. Is he correct? I didn't get my blood taken or measured so I don't know whether it is at a good level, rising or falling. I'm just scared to get my hopes up, I feel like with the pain my body is trying to miscarry and my body knows. My OH is still very positive at the moment and he will be going with me to my Friday appointment so if anything does go wrong he will be there to support me.
> 
> Please everyone keep your fingers crossed I need a miracle!

From my OBs' view, that's good. At my scan (5+1) we saw nothing but a cyst where my egg went out and a very thick lining. He MAYBE saw a small sac but couldn't be 100% sure. My scan is in little less than two weeks. Worrisome!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Radiance said:


> From my OBs' view, that's good. At my scan (5+1) we saw nothing but a cyst where my egg went out and a very thick lining. He MAYBE saw a small sac but couldn't be 100% sure. My scan is in little less than two weeks. Worrisome!

Thanks for your comment Radiance! Is it possible you got your ovulation day mixed up? 

Looks like we all need a little bit of sticky dust and fingers crossed. If I feel up to it, in the coming week I might visit the shrine and pray for us all. Maybe people aren't religious, and neither was/am I. However when I arrived in Japan and learnt about their mishmash of Buddhist and Shinto religion, that actually made more sense to me. I think it's mainly based on superstition and I'm a very superstitious person so maybe that is why. Anyway I'll say a prayer.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## NDH

I agree - weeks 3 and 4 are the longest weeks until 37 on lol.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Heather I'm 4 weeks today too! So far. Lol. That can be changed obviously. Nikoru I'll be thinking about you! The fact that the sac is measuring right on is good news :hugs: your situation actually sounds a lot like mine except I did have clots and bled for a while. The pain was horrible. We only saw the sac and yolk at first then when we went back for our 6 week appointment....we saw the heartbeat. I hope yours ends the same way! Just try to keep yourself busy this week. Stressing about it isn't good for the baby either lots of :hugs:


----------



## Marlarky

I'm 5w3d and I can wait to hit 12 so maybe I'll feel pregnant at least lol I'm so worried that because I barely have at symptoms its not gonna last


----------



## Beadette

Marlarky said:


> I'm 5w3d and I can wait to hit 12 so maybe I'll feel pregnant at least lol I'm so worried that because I barely have at symptoms its not gonna last

I'm about the same as you. So far I've not had much by way of symptoms yet either. A little bit more tired early evening and tender boobs. But let's not forget one important symptom - missed period! Plus I only started feeling icky from about 6.5 weeks last time. It lasted until 15 weeks exactly. You are still very early so don't panic x


----------



## Snufkin

I was sick from 7 to 13 weeks last time...already getting some nausea now but I've not needed to throw up or anything yet. 6 weeks today, and another 7 until my first scan!


----------



## Radiance

Approaching 7 weeks soon :happydance:

Nikoru0111- Thanks :) Of course I'm a bit worried but how can I not be. He said that everything looked great so far and not to worry. The thick lining and fluid (where the egg came out) were wonderful signs and the possible sac (which did look like a sac) was on that side as well. I just can't wait for my scan. It's a big one! We should see baby and a heartbeat! I'll be nearly 8 weeks.


----------



## JumpingIn

Nikoru0111 said:


> Just one slight thing worrying me, he did mention it measuring 2cm which when I looked it up is way too big but his scan equipment definitely said 5w 3 days on it so maybe he got the 2cm thing wrong. I think that's what it should be around 8 weeks maybe? He spoke in Japanese and in English because he was the only doctor available and wasn't able to speak much English but he did his best and my husband did his best to translate. Anyway I definitely saw on the monitor 5w + 3 so I'll try not to think too much about it.
> 
> Also, does anyone think the yolk sac is a little on the large side? Maybe it is just the angle because the doctor didn't say anything about it. In Japan it is the doctor that actually gives you the ultrasound.

Could it have been 2mm? That would make sense


----------



## Shilo

Nikoru0111 said:


> Just one slight thing worrying me, he did mention it measuring 2cm which when I looked it up is way too big but his scan equipment definitely said 5w 3 days on it so maybe he got the 2cm thing wrong. I think that's what it should be around 8 weeks maybe? He spoke in Japanese and in English because he was the only doctor available and wasn't able to speak much English but he did his best and my husband did his best to translate. Anyway I definitely saw on the monitor 5w + 3 so I'll try not to think too much about it.
> 
> Also, does anyone think the yolk sac is a little on the large side? Maybe it is just the angle because the doctor didn't say anything about it. In Japan it is the doctor that actually gives you the ultrasound.

I think your yolk sac looks perfectly normal. I think it's great news that you're measuring on time. That means you likely have no stopped developing so I have high hopes for you that you will see a heartbeat at your next appointment. 

Are you still bleeding? If you were miscarrying, I imagine you would have kept bleeding. With my miscarriage, I started spotting for a few days and then the red blood started and it didn't stop until the miscarriage was over.


----------



## Shilo

Marlarky said:


> I'm 5w3d and I can wait to hit 12 so maybe I'll feel pregnant at least lol I'm so worried that because I barely have at symptoms its not gonna last

I don't think I have you on the front page yet. What's your due date and I'll get you added :)


----------



## Marlarky

Shilo said:


> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5w3d and I can wait to hit 12 so maybe I'll feel pregnant at least lol I'm so worried that because I barely have at symptoms its not gonna last
> 
> I don't think I have you on the front page yet. What's your due date and I'll get you added :)Click to expand...

Right now it looks like the 12th but my Dr appt is Tuesday so I might find out more!


----------



## Shilo

I'll put you down for the 12th then. If it changes just let me know! Good luck at your appointment.


----------



## sengland

Nikoru-my fingers are soooo crossed for you :) 

Is anyone else massively bloated? I mean I look like I'm well into the 2nd tri. I'm hoping it's normal because it seems like I get bigger every day. I had to get a Bella band because the jeans that were too big on me on our honeymoon a few months ago are now inches away from buttoning at all!

My mom keeps making jokes that they will have to 'count babies' at our scan in two weeks. I'm so ready for it to get here so I can see if things are going according to plan in there!


----------



## Marlarky

So bloated! And just so hungry... took my son and nephew to firehouse open house and ate 3 free hotdogs.... I kept saying they were for my OH who wasn't even there


----------



## Ruz

4w2d today and so glad took a clearblue digital today and it said pregnant 2-3 :) last week I got 1-2 :) had a chemical in july so I am a bit nervous.


----------



## Shilo

I've been miserable these past few days. I'm not bloated but every time I put in my progesterone suppositories, I cramp really bad for a couple of hours. Not to mention the discharge for hours afterwards makes me paranoid that I'm bleeding so I'm running to the bathroom constantly. I also can't sleep already. I toss and turn all night and have been having very vivid weird dreams. The ones where you're telling yourself you're asleep the whole time and you're aware you're dreaming. So you get no good sleep.

I've always had issues getting random cysts sometimes and right now I have one on my ass cheek. Talk about a horrible spot. It's so swollen and hurts to walk and sit.

I am miserable but after years of trying and a miscarriage, I'll handle the symptoms gladly.


----------



## coucou11

Hi all! Not too much bloating here so far but totally exhausted. I took two naps yesterday! I'm also kind of emotional, just up and down about things - impatient then sad then happy then back to being down. It feels weird, and mostly just makes me want to sleep more, ha.


----------



## preg_pilot

smoore - Welcome to the group :) I hope things go smoothly this time around. :hugs:

sengland - Everybody is afraid of a M/C I think. It´s the nature of life... :shrug:

Heather - Wait feels like it can go on forever... :hugs:

Snufkin - cramps are a pregnancy symptom. I have those almost constantly, much less painful the AF. :)
Aww, such a cutie, pointing at the baby :haha:

kissesandhugs - I hope your pregnancy stays trouble free :)

SarahTabor - Welcome :) 

NDH - Hehe. Hopefully she won´t sniff out your situation just yet ;) 

pb - yay for seeing the heartbeat :)
and yay for eating without nausea. :thumbup:

Nikoru - I hope things turn out for the best :hugs:
It´s never good to google your symptoms or sac size... :hugs: 
Fx for your next appointment.

Marlarky - no symptoms is good, some symptoms is good. It´s just kinda unfomfortable to not feel symptoms as it makes you unsure... that´s never fun :hugs:

Radiance - I hope you get to hear the heartbeat, best feeling ever :D

sengland - yep, I look huge. Hope it goes down soon. ;) Maybe you´ll have twins, huh? :thumbup:

Marlarky - haha for the hotdogs. :haha:

Ruz - congrats for the 2-3 weeks :) I hope it´s a sticky bean :baby:


AFM - My MS started this morning. It´s quite mild today. Haven´t thrown up yet. I hope it stays that way for this pregnancy, though that´s hoping for a lot.
I´m feeling very pregnant, but still not trusting that I am. I POAS 2-3x a day, just to see those beautiful lines again. :blush:
Midwife is calling tomorrow. Hopefully I get a dating scan soon.


----------



## smoore

I have had two bouts of "morning" sickness late at night so far. I have felt nauseous, almost like a sinus drainage nausea without the drainage other parts of the day.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I've been super bloated. It doesn't help I still have a pouch from last pregnancy plus when I gain weight it goes straight into a baby belly :haha: so I look about 5 months pregnant already. I told a close friend and she said she wondered bc of the belly at the funeral. Let's just say, I was NOT pregnant at that time :haha: :blush:


----------



## melissaelaine

:wave: I am going to go ahead and tentatively join you ladies! I have finally got my first ever :bfp: after TTC for 2 years and our first cycle of IVF. I go to the RE tomorrow for my beta blood test and am really hoping it confirms what a number of hpts have told me! According to my IVF dates, my due date should be June 21!


----------



## pb921124

Sengland - Omg! The bloat is ridiculous? I agree that I look way further along and am am no longer even trying to button my pants. Right now I'm using a hair tie looped through my button hole to hold my pants together but I also bought a maternity band online. I also bought a few dresses because pants are just not my friend right now :nope:

Shill- I completely understand what you mean. No matter how miserable we are we're still so lucky and happy to be going through this :flower: although its not my symptoms that are killing me, it's the having to still go to work and handle other responsibilities. If I could just lay in bed and be miserable it wouldn't be so rough.

Coucou - I hear that the tiredness is only bad in the first and last trimesters...hopefully that's true!

Preg - fingers crossed you're able to get your scan soon!


----------



## pb921124

melissaelaine said:


> :wave: I am going to go ahead and tentatively join you ladies! I have finally got my first ever :bfp: after TTC for 2 years and our first cycle of IVF. I go to the RE tomorrow for my beta blood test and am really hoping it confirms what a number of hpts have told me! According to my IVF dates, my due date should be June 21!

Welcome Melissa! Congrats on your bfp :happydance::happydance:


----------



## smoore

melissaelaine said:


> :wave: I am going to go ahead and tentatively join you ladies! I have finally got my first ever :bfp: after TTC for 2 years and our first cycle of IVF. I go to the RE tomorrow for my beta blood test and am really hoping it confirms what a number of hpts have told me! According to my IVF dates, my due date should be June 21!

Oh goodness!!! Good luck! 

I go to a RE as well, and know the emotional turmoil! Fingers crossed for you! I did not have to do IVF, but I know the stress and such that come with all the appts and meds. :hugs:

I get my second blood work on Tuesday. They ordered the first Thursday and it came back looking great. I hope you get the same!


----------



## tuamora

I would like to join you wonderful ladies. I am due on June 16th, which is my fiancés birthday. YAY!!!! Happy pregnancies ladies...


----------



## gsdrn

Hi I'd love to join your group. I'm due on the 10th. At the moment only my oh and I know. Were going to try and hold off as long as possible to tell anyone else - Christmas if we can manage it and I'm going crazy trying to keep the news to myself alread!!


----------



## Radiance

Since they lost my hCG blood work I decided to do a urine test this afternoon. I prayed it was really dark! These are a two week difference!! :) First was my first test (my 2nd and 3rd were a little (very little) darker) and today... bam!! Test line is darker than the control :happydance: I would say this is a good sign??
 



Attached Files:







twoweeksdifference.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> I think your yolk sac looks perfectly normal. I think it's great news that you're measuring on time. That means you likely have no stopped developing so I have high hopes for you that you will see a heartbeat at your next appointment.
> 
> Are you still bleeding? If you were miscarrying, I imagine you would have kept bleeding. With my miscarriage, I started spotting for a few days and then the red blood started and it didn't stop until the miscarriage was over.
> 
> 
> Thanks Shilo! Yes I have stopped bleeding completely for now anyway and no more cramps other than gas type ones because I'm constipated. My husband is super optimistic but I just don't want to get my hopes up. It could be a missed miscarriage or a blighted ovum. I hear the sac continues to grow. Maybe my body knew and tried to miscarry but didn't manage too I don't know. Hopefully I might get some good news just like kissesandhugs did in her first pregnancy though.
> 
> Radience-those pregnancy tests look wonderful but I'm not really an expert in the matter. This is my first pregnancy after all which is why I'm freaking out at every little thing...although to be fair bright red blood and severe cramps is pretty scary.
> 
> To be honest I'm glad they didn't take my bloods because I probably would have been worrying about those too. I even heard one lady who's hcg levels just continued to rise perfectly with a blighted ovum so maybe in my case they wouldn't help much anyway, guess the ony approach is the wait and see approach.Click to expand...


----------



## NDH

Welcome all the newcomers! 

Radience that test looks amazing!


----------



## Readyfortwo

I would love to join you all! I just got my BFP a week ago and af is officially 4 days late. What's weird to me is I feel great! My bb are sore but other than that no symptoms. Unofficially my due date is June 19th. I'll be calling my dr this week to make my first appointment. Congrats to all the ladies!


----------



## NDH

I never get sore boobs either. Maybe bfeastfeeding (I'm still nursing both lol) has completely desensitized me :p

Ive never had any symptoms besides mild nausea for a couple weeks and heartburn from second tri on. I've had very cruisy pregnancies and births.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh wow! Lots to catch up on since I last logged in. 

First off, thinking of our JuneBugs who experienced losses this week. Sending love and hugs to you all. 

Thinking of you too, Nikoru. Hope you get good news at your next appt 

And welcome to all the new mommas!! 

AFM - I still don't feel pregnant either. I never really had sore boobs with my first until well into my second tri, and I don't have them now either. Just nipple sensitivity really. 

As for right now, I'm going to say boy. I don't really expect to have a girl. I'm good with being a boy mom though, plus we already have boy things ;) When we ask our nearly 2 year old if he wants a brother or sister he says "baby brudder". He also points to my belly and says "baby hiding, funny baby" LOL! It's very cute :)


----------



## tuamora

Is it possible to get a purple June bug sign?


----------



## Shilo

Sure, tuamora! Here are two options :) I'll add them to the first post as well. Just remember to remove the 4 * symbols.

https://i62.tinypic.com/2afbx8n.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2afbx8n.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i61.tinypic.com/2naipa8.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2naipa8.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Nikoru, I understand not wanting to get your hopes up. I was the same way last pregnancy when things started to go wrong. Despite seeing a heartbeat this time, I'm still afraid to get attached after my past experience. I will keep everything crossed for you.

So a symptom that I didn't even know existed... I am having SO MUCH trouble breathing. I always feel short of breath and like I'm not getting enough air. I didn't think that would be an issue until later in pregnancy when I was bigger. I did some googling and apparently it's pretty common in early pregnancy. Not a fan lol. I never feel like I can catch my breath.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo said:


> Sure, tuamora! Here are two options :) I'll add them to the first post as well. Just remember to remove the 4 * symbols.
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2afbx8n.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2afbx8n.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2naipa8.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2naipa8.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> Nikoru, I understand not wanting to get your hopes up. I was the same way last pregnancy when things started to go wrong. Despite seeing a heartbeat this time, I'm still afraid to get attached after my past experience. I will keep everything crossed for you.
> 
> So a symptom that I didn't even know existed... I am having SO MUCH trouble breathing. I always feel short of breath and like I'm not getting enough air. I didn't think that would be an issue until later in pregnancy when I was bigger. I did some googling and apparently it's pretty common in early pregnancy. Not a fan lol. I never feel like I can catch my breath.

Thank you so much Shilo! I really really hope I can still be a part of the June bugs group! You guys are such awesome people. Thank you shilo for making those purple sigs as well. Hopefully if everything goes well on Friday I might put mine back up. I'm just too scared to at the moment. Don't want to get too attached although I already know I am.

EDIT: I think I spoke too soon about the no bleeding and no cramps. I've got some brown stained discharge and cramps again *sigh* just keep thinking that it's probably a miscarriage waiting to start since I heard about some women who started bleeding a little then it stopped and then it started again a few days later which ended in a full miscarriage.


----------



## Mrs.326

The increased blood flow causes you to lose your breath easier than usual. I get out of breath just vacuuming ;)


----------



## illj4

Hi everyone! I am pregnant and due around June 4th I believe. I have 3 beautiful boys who are 7,4,and 2. I have a migraine disorder that I was diagnosed with a year ago that causes 24/7 vertigo, headaches, nausea, etc. So we decided we were done having kids. Well apparently God had a different plan because after doing the deed only ONE time the whole month (adding in that this was 21 days after my period too) our condom broke. I was not on bc due to my migraines so low and behold I found out I was pregnant. Still not believing it 100% ;) Good news is that it has made my migraine symptoms greatly reduce due to hormones!! Bad news is I had an ultrasound last Thursday and all they saw was a gestational sac and yolk sac....no baby :/ Praying my dates were just off and we see a baby this week at next ultrasound!! (They estimated me at 5w6d last thurs) We are not announcing this pregnancy because we get very tired of the "oh trying for your girl" or "I hope its a girl" comments when we feel any baby should be a blessing even if it is our 4th boy!!! Anyways...I am looking forward to this journey with you all. Currently taking a break from my facebook so the secret doesnt slip but will add this group on there when I reactivate it!!! Congrats to you all!!


----------



## tuamora

Thank you soooo much Shilo, you are awesome. I am super excited to join the June Bug group. I have had the shortness of breath while I am resting. I have also become overheated doing normal activities. 

Nikoru

I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Snufkin

Well, we're still staying with the in-laws until our flat is sold. We didn't plan on telling them until then, but they're off on holiday for a week and nausea has hit me hard. I've not needed to throw up yet, but I know I'm getting close. I think we'll maybe tell them tonight so I can stop worrying about them finding out. I'm just a bit worried they'll judge as we're not in the greatest situation right now, but I hope they'll see that all of that will be sorted soon, and way before the new baby arrives. 

So looking forward to 2nd trimester! :D


----------



## Nikoru0111

So I started bleeding again. Lots again. This time I passed a largish round dark brown "clot" I think that was it. Was having pain on and off today. Was still trying to be positive but I just don't think the kind of pain I was in was normal coupled now with the bright red bleeding and the perfect round clot. The edges seemed too perfect to be just uterine lining or actual blood clots. Cried again but I think I'd had a good few days to accept it. I just wish we hadn't been able to see anything yesterday at the doctors because it gave me false hope. Probably was a blighted ovum or genetic defect I guess. I just want the pain and bleeding to be over now. We won't be trying again until January at the earliest. Of course we were over the moon and happy about having a baby but in truth it wasn't the right time for us. Maybe it's just fate at work and this is the way it was supposed to be. At least I know I can conceive but on the other hand my only pregnant experience was a miscarriage so I don't know if I can carry them. I'm just tucked up in bed and OH is trying to cook something for us bless him. I feel very lucky to have such a loving and wonderful husband he has been really great through all of this and that's what I need to focus on right now.


----------



## Shilo

Nikoru, I'm going to put this in spoilers since it's details about my miscarriage but that doesn't sound like you passed the sac to me. Please feel free not to read it if it will upset you. I would understand. 


Spoiler
I would still try not to think that you definitely miscarried yet. I can't deny clotting sounds bad. You've been shown to have a sac and when I miscarried the sac was nothing like a clot. I had some clots mixed in with the bleeding leading up to my actual miscarriage and I thought it was over several times too until it actually was and was quite obvious. The sac was like a deflated see through bag with a tissue like feeling. It's hard to describe. But it definitely wasn't clot like. If you are miscarrying I would hate for you to be caught off guard thinking it's over. Obviously I'm no professional and didn't see what you passed but I just wanted to warn you there may be more coming if you are miscarrying. I was farther along than you but I was measuring where you are with only a sac and fetal pole. I hope you don't ever have the bad experience I did but when it came time to pass the sac about 2 days after the bright red bleeding started, I had contractions for 3 hours. I'm sorry if I'm scaring you. You may not be miscarrying but if you are I just wanted to tell you what could happen. No one prepared me despite knowing I was going to miscarry for 3 weeks and I wish they had. Either way I'm so sorry about what you're going through and how stressful I know it is.


----------



## nicoley

I have been having mild pink tinged spotting just typically when I use the bathroom once a day.. yesterda I wiped a small amount of brown discharge then last night had a small small small amount of red blood like the width if my pinky nail on my pad and wiped more..now I am wiping very little brown again..no cramping..I am praying this isn't the start of something...:( don't feel pregnant at all...today I am going to relax and not do to much..


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo said:


> Nikoru, I'm going to put this in spoilers since it's details about my miscarriage but that doesn't sound like you passed the sac to me. Please feel free not to read it if it will upset you. I would understand.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I would still try not to think that you definitely miscarried yet. I can't deny clotting sounds bad. You've been shown to have a sac and when I miscarried the sac was nothing like a clot. I had some clots mixed in with the bleeding leading up to my actual miscarriage and I thought it was over several times too until it actually was and was quite obvious. The sac was like a deflated see through bag with a tissue like feeling. It's hard to describe. But it definitely wasn't clot like. If you are miscarrying I would hate for you to be caught off guard thinking it's over. Obviously I'm no professional and didn't see what you passed but I just wanted to warn you there may be more coming if you are miscarrying. I was farther along than you but I was measuring where you are with only a sac and fetal pole. I hope you don't ever have the bad experience I did but when it came time to pass the sac about 2 days after the bright red bleeding started, I had contractions for 3 hours. I'm sorry if I'm scaring you. You may not be miscarrying but if you are I just wanted to tell you what could happen. No one prepared me despite knowing I was going to miscarry for 3 weeks and I wish they had. Either way I'm so sorry about what you're going through and how stressful I know it is.

Thanks shilo for all your help and support. I'm pretty certain I am miscarrying I really don't think this amount of pain is normal but maybe I haven't passed the sac yet. We will see what happens. I'm just going to take it easy for the next few days/this week and hopefully by then it will be finished. It really sucks not only to lose my potential baby but also to have to go through so much pain and gory bleeding :( I just want it all to be over straight away :(

Nicoley I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I really hope your lo will be just fine and nice and sticky in there. 

My name is Nicole as well and us Nicole's don't seem to be having much luck on the bleeding front this month. Hope you get a different outcome to me. Take care of yourself and get plenty of rest.


----------



## preg_pilot

Hopefully MS goes away or stays mild for those suffering from it.

I´m so sorry Nikoru. :hugs:

Lots of posts to read through. Sorry I can´t answer all of them. Little time available today.

MS hit me full force yesterday. Had it all night and all day too...
It´s difficult to eat, and when I do I have to stay perfectly still for a while... :haha:

I got an appointment with the midwife on the 6th of November. Felt it was a bit long to wait as I don´t know how far I´ve gone, so I ordered an appointment at my OBGyn... 24th of October. :happydance:
Looking forward to it.

In the meantime I hope MS lays off, as I have work tomorrow and the day after...


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Niko I'm so sorry :(


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru :hugs: I'm thinking about you.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Tomorrow is supposed to be AF day. So far so good, not a sign in sight :) Took a frer and the test line is much darker than the control line!!! :happydance: I haven't even missed my period yet, I can't believe it. My first frer was 10 dpo and the test line was as dark as the control. At 12 dpo I got a 2-3 on a digital. My levels must be pretty high. Last pregnancy, I was a poas addict. This time I took a cheapie (first bfp, 1 clearblue, 2 frer, 1 digital which is much better than last time! Still have one digital left but I'm waiting until I'll be able to see 3+. Today is also my first appointment. It'll just to get pre natals and blood work. I don't think I'll have an ultrasound until around 12 weeks unless problems arise. Last time I bled heavily w/ clots, cramping etc so I had multiple early scans and couldn't get the 12 week one. I'd prefer to have one 12 week scan :) Hope everyone's doing great!!

Oh, OH and I both had a pregnancy dream Friday night :haha: I was with a friend and we were going to act in a tv show (????) and she said she picked up two baby outfits 1 was yellow and could be for a boy or girl but mostly girl, and 1 was red which was just for a girl. Haha weird dream. Literally, I woke up from that dream and OH started talking in his sleep and said 'Babe are you craving bbq?' I said 'what??' and he repeated the question. I said 'No...why' OH-'Just wondering'.....:shrug: lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just catching up with all the posts, so sorry to hear of the losses and potential ones. My heart goes out to you all xx


----------



## sengland

Nikoru :hugs: I'm sorry you're dealing with all of this. I hope everything works out for you. Thinking of you today!!!


Nicole - stay positive xxxx and keep us updated. It's gonna be ok :flower:

Shilo- oh man I am out of breath too! At first it frightened me because I also feel like my heart beats kind of hard sometimes and I get a bit dizzy (not at the same time) and it reminds me of the beginning of a panic attack (I have problems with those). But yeah I guess it's just one of those random normal symptoms no one tells you about!!

I forgot to guess gender earlier, I think it's a girl although DH and I have always wanted a boy first. But my gut says it's a girl. We will be elated no matter what, though.


----------



## smoore

Nikoru - I'm sorry. When is your next appointment? It would be hard to stay optimistic at that point. :( I think it is wise to take a bit of a break before trying again. I am in a loss support group from my first pregnancy, and I think one of the things that makes it really hard on the women is when they jump right into another pregnancy. Give yourself a little time if it does end up being over like you think it may be. 


Nicole - Best wishes! I hope it is just some normal spotting.


----------



## coucou11

Oh Nikoru, :hugs: thinking of you today, get some rest and I hope you feel better soon!

Nicoley - good luck! Hopefully it's nothing to worry about.

Kisses I wonder if that dream means it could be twins! Early positive test for you so who knows :) Sometimes I feel like it would be fun to get twins this time, just because I kind of want three kids but I think DH probably wants to stop at two. But there is no way it's twins - none on either side of my family and I have to believe I'd have more symptoms with twins. Probably for the best! :haha:

Back to another week of waiting. Gonna really try to work out more this week, I'm feeling sluggish and pudgy and I think running helps my moods a lot. Work has been so busy I haven't had much time. 14 days until the doc!!


----------



## Readyfortwo

Have my first apt tomorrow morning to officially confirm my BFP. Excited and nervous all at the same time!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have my doctors appointment tomorrow as well, although think all it will be is putting details into the computer!


----------



## weewdy

I feel bad as ive not even phoned my midwife yet. Although In all fairness she is only in my local surgery every fortnight so hopefully she will be there tomorrow.

For the last 2 days the only time i have not felt sick is straight after i eat, 20mins later i feel sick again. I was bedded last night with it at 6pm and couldnt get out bed till 8am today and since ive had a day off today i have just stayed in my jammies. Which made me think about when my dd was born and i used to have a sleep in the afternoon when she did. How will i cope with a baby and a toddler lol my toddler wakes at 6.30 and that is her until 7pm, she is a mini tornado who doesnt stop!


----------



## smoore

I get my 2nd round of blood work tomorrow to make sure my hcg is rising and check other levels. I am anxious to get the results. I wish they were drawing today, so I could hear results tomorrow!


----------



## coucou11

Ladies - I feel gross. Sort of a combo headache behind my eyes, tummy-ache, body ache, a little light headed. Is this morning sickness? I guess it probably feels different for everyone.


----------



## Beadette

My MS has come on today. Woke me at 5am and I have felt sicky all day. I've not been sick just felt nauseous. 

I'm ok with it though strangely. After the 2 mmc's I found my MS with my son reassured me somewhat. Although obviously it doesn't actually mean anything I suppose x


----------



## Snufkin

It does mean a little though! I've rad somewhere that women who experience more morning sickness are less likely to miscarry. Not true for everyone of course and I don't mean to worry the ones who've been spared so far, but I like to think of that when I'm feeling so sick I can't face any kind of food at all.


----------



## melissaelaine

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!! I just got the call from my RE with my beta results - 228! My doctor was actually the one to call, which I wasn't expecting. He was so funny! He said "Congrats, Counselor (I'm an attorney) - You're going to be out in 9 months!" I was so excited and then he asked if I knew this was coming, and I told him that I might have snuck and tested early. He said yeah, 1 or 5 times? LOL! Anyway, I go back Thursday to do another beta and then I am actually moving back home to Kentucky, so I will start seeing an OB there, who will coordinate with my RE.

My DH and I are so happy and just pray everything goes smoothly. My brother and SIL just suffered a loss of their baby at 20 weeks and I am so scared that something like that will happen with us, but I also in some ways feel like we have a guardian angel watching over us. (Our IVF egg retrieval coincided with their loss...)


----------



## smoore

melissaelaine said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!! I just got the call from my RE with my beta results - 228! My doctor was actually the one to call, which I wasn't expecting. He was so funny! He said "Congrats, Counselor (I'm an attorney) - You're going to be out in 9 months!" I was so excited and then he asked if I knew this was coming, and I told him that I might have snuck and tested early. He said yeah, 1 or 5 times? LOL! Anyway, I go back Thursday to do another beta and then I am actually moving back home to Kentucky, so I will start seeing an OB there, who will coordinate with my RE.
> 
> My DH and I are so happy and just pray everything goes smoothly. My brother and SIL just suffered a loss of their baby at 20 weeks and I am so scared that something like that will happen with us, but I also in some ways feel like we have a guardian angel watching over us. (Our IVF egg retrieval coincided with their loss...)

Yay for good numbers!! :happydance:

I think it is a very real possibility that something can happen at any time. I learned that quickly last pregnancy when I thought we were in the "safety zone". However, I don't think it is anything that anyone should worry about constantly! It won't change or help things and in fact would put more stress on your body. 

My son was stillborn around 30 weeks. However, I have decided I will enjoy this pregnancy and not fret over "what ifs".


----------



## melissaelaine

smoore said:


> Yay for good numbers!! :happydance:
> 
> I think it is a very real possibility that something can happen at any time. I learned that quickly last pregnancy when I thought we were in the "safety zone". However, I don't think it is anything that anyone should worry about constantly! It won't change or help things and in fact would put more stress on your body.
> 
> My son was stillborn around 30 weeks. However, I have decided I will enjoy this pregnancy and not fret over "what ifs".

I am so sorry that you had to go through that. It is just life changing and heart breaking. I have a friend whose daughter died when she was 3 weeks old, and to hear her talk now about how glad she was that she didn't have that constant worry during pregnancy because it allowed her to really bond with her daughter made me realize that despite the fact that something could go wrong at any time, I do not want to let that dampen my own excitement and attachment to my baby! :hugs:


----------



## smoore

melissaelaine said:


> smoore said:
> 
> 
> Yay for good numbers!! :happydance:
> 
> I think it is a very real possibility that something can happen at any time. I learned that quickly last pregnancy when I thought we were in the "safety zone". However, I don't think it is anything that anyone should worry about constantly! It won't change or help things and in fact would put more stress on your body.
> 
> My son was stillborn around 30 weeks. However, I have decided I will enjoy this pregnancy and not fret over "what ifs".
> 
> I am so sorry that you had to go through that. It is just life changing and heart breaking. I have a friend whose daughter died when she was 3 weeks old, and to hear her talk now about how glad she was that she didn't have that constant worry during pregnancy because it allowed her to really bond with her daughter made me realize that despite the fact that something could go wrong at any time, I do not want to let that dampen my own excitement and attachment to my baby! :hugs:Click to expand...

I think that is a great mindset to have!


----------



## Snufkin

We'll be telling OHs parents in about 10 minutes. Argh!


----------



## rissamykl

rissamykl said:


> hI,
> 
> I am BFP with due date in June. I will find out exact day on tuesday when I get ultra sound and see doctor. But i wanted to give a little backround of how i got to today for those who may be where I was and are now..
> I had IVF as only option (husband fertility issue)..
> Had 2, 5 day balsts done.. went for first beta 14 days later and it was 22. nurse said it was VERY low (should be in the 100's) and did not look good (5 & under is considered negative or miscarriage)but would go back in 4 days. I went back four days late and my beta was at 220. that was good the re said but she was still worried that I started so low. I went back for 3rd beta yesterday and my beta was 2765 :) Nurse laughed and said she is convined I have a lazy boy in there.
> I am exactly where i should be at 5 weeks and will now see tuesday when I am do and check with ultrasoound that everything is good. It was a emotional rollercoaster and I am still a litle in shock that things are going our way for a change. I know we still ahve 6 weeks to go to get in clear with 1st trimester but i hope this gives other hope who are going through what I did.
> 
> Hugs &#9829;

I go for my first ultrasound tomororw (6 weeks) and am nervous.. Just wanted to include that after telling my story :)

Best of luck to all :)


----------



## melissaelaine

Snufkin - good luck telling the in laws!

Rissa - good luck tomorrow! And great rise in your betas! I hope mine rise like that too! I do my second beta on Thursday.


----------



## Beadette

Good luck at your ultrasound tomorrow! X


----------



## Snufkin

It went _okay_ ...

Luke warm reaction, but not nearly as bad as with my first. At least it's out now, and I'm sure my sister and parents will show their excitement a bit more when I tell them! :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

So far we've told family members and close friends. Reactions were also very 'lukewarm' nothing like the first :shrug: To be expected I suppose!

Had my first apt today and it was nothing but paperwork etc. First ultrasound will be at 8 weeks though :) Next countdown!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

OP can my due date be changed to the 22nd please :flower: That's the date my ob gave and it's much better than the 25th :haha: Not sure how that even came about really...

And another request :blush: Could we get an Orange banner?


----------



## NDH

Argh I hate lukewarm response to pregnancy announcements (exception being from people struggling to conceive of course) though I guess its better than being met with hostility/open disappointment. I'm always excited for every pregnancy announcement, whether its a couples first or 10th!

(Though I wasn't between year 1 and 2 1/2 of ttc, I'll admit that)

We're going to be telling dhs family soon. Not sure when exactly. Had hoped to wait til 8 weeks to share the news this time as I love being the only one to know, but i do want to tell my daughters and I'm afraid they'll tell nana about the baby in mommy's tummy if I do. My family has always been first to be told, so this time we're telling his family first. And maybe I will tell my family by telling my daughter to tell nana about the baby.


----------



## raelynn

Got my 3rd beta back today at 804. Much better doubling time than last time. We're going to do a fourth on Thursday to check everything again and then I believe it will be time to schedule my first scan.

I have what I think is the beginning of MS. Just all around not hungry for anything and feeling yuck when I'm too hungry or too full. I remember this feeling all too well. Plus I think I'm getting a cold. But hey, I'm just glad the little bean is growing well. I'll take it all as long as baby is healthy.


----------



## Shilo

kissesandhugs said:


> OP can my due date be changed to the 22nd please :flower: That's the date my ob gave and it's much better than the 25th :haha: Not sure how that even came about really...
> 
> And another request :blush: Could we get an Orange banner?

Done and done! :)

https://i58.tinypic.com/344f9qw.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/344f9qw.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


----------



## Radiance

Snufkin said:


> It does mean a little though! I've rad somewhere that women who experience more morning sickness are less likely to miscarry. Not true for everyone of course and I don't mean to worry the ones who've been spared so far, but I like to think of that when I'm feeling so sick I can't face any kind of food at all.

Interestingly, I've only had ms (HG for that matter) with my angels (3 of my angels). Then again it was with my the three I lost later on in pregnancy and for things out of my control... like pproming and a rare infection. No morning sickness or symptoms with my two living children. Nausea here and there with this one so we'll see if I end up getting HG. The sickness I have ever gotten in pregnancy is always HG. I normally don't get physically sick until around 7-9ish weeks and then it sticks around my whole pregnancy. :wacko:
*Not disagreeing if it comes off that way :)*


----------



## kissesandhugs

Shilo said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> OP can my due date be changed to the 22nd please :flower: That's the date my ob gave and it's much better than the 25th :haha: Not sure how that even came about really...
> 
> And another request :blush: Could we get an Orange banner?
> 
> Done and done! :)
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/344f9qw.png[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/344f9qw.png[/IMG*][/URL*]Click to expand...

Yayy you're awesome thank you :D


----------



## kdmalk

So excited about this thread!!! Due June 4. Happy to be able to discuss symptoms with other people going through the same thing. Yay!


----------



## poysenivye

It's been a while girls, for those with losses, my heart goes out to you.
Nik-stay strong girl!
I went to my ultrasound this morning, a little blob is in there, heartbeat at 127. They said I was due June 3rd. So, moved me a day up. I've felt like crap as of late, very tired. Not really hungry and then I eat and bloat up so bad it literally hurts. My DH and I haven't been able to BD since he got home. It's been over a month, but the last thing I want is anyone pushing on my big bloated baby.


----------



## smoore

Did I see mention of a Facebook group? 

If so, is it closed or secret? I'm not announcing yet (probably not until Christmas) but would love to be part of a Facebook group no one could see I'm in or my postings.


----------



## Radiance

smoore said:


> Did I see mention of a Facebook group?
> 
> If so, is it closed or secret? I'm not announcing yet (probably not until Christmas) but would love to be part of a Facebook group no one could see I'm in or my postings.

I believe it's closed :) My facebook is being weird and I still can't comment on anything. I can't wait until I can be active in it!


----------



## Shilo

The Facebook group is secret. No one can see that you're in it, what you post or that the group even exists unless they're in it too. 100% secret.


----------



## Shilo

poysenivye said:


> It's been a while girls, for those with losses, my heart goes out to you.
> Nik-stay strong girl!
> I went to my ultrasound this morning, a little blob is in there, heartbeat at 127. They said I was due June 3rd. So, moved me a day up. I've felt like crap as of late, very tired. Not really hungry and then I eat and bloat up so bad it literally hurts. My DH and I haven't been able to BD since he got home. It's been over a month, but the last thing I want is anyone pushing on my big bloated baby.

Do you want me to change your due date on the front page? Congrats on a good scan!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Wow I feel fine all day at work but it seems like as soon as I get home all I want to do is lay on the couch. ZERO energy. I just feel generally crappy. I feel so bad for my lo :(


----------



## kdmalk

This is my first pregnancy, and I am already prone to over analyze things.... Maybe someone else is having a similar experience?? I feel like I am nearly always having some sort of pulling or aching either in my uterus or on one side or the other. It is never excruciatingly painful, but it is always painful enough that I can't just ignore it. Yesterday it was just a pulling sensation right in the middle... Seems normal. All afternoon and all tonight I have been having this dull throb on the right side. I am terrified it could be ectopic and heard that sometimes you don't even get an ultrasound at your first appointment, which astounds me. I will not be able to relax until I know baby is in the right spot. First appointment is a week from Wednesday (at 7+6) and that feels like an eternity from now. Anybody able to offer some reassurance?


----------



## Shilo

kdmalk said:


> This is my first pregnancy, and I am already prone to over analyze things.... Maybe someone else is having a similar experience?? I feel like I am nearly always having some sort of pulling or aching either in my uterus or on one side or the other. It is never excruciatingly painful, but it is always painful enough that I can't just ignore it. Yesterday it was just a pulling sensation right in the middle... Seems normal. All afternoon and all tonight I have been having this dull throb on the right side. I am terrified it could be ectopic and heard that sometimes you don't even get an ultrasound at your first appointment, which astounds me. I will not be able to relax until I know baby is in the right spot. First appointment is a week from Wednesday (at 7+6) and that feels like an eternity from now. Anybody able to offer some reassurance?

I wouldn't worry too much. With both of my pregnancies, I have had all kinds of cramping and pulling and throbbing sensations. Your uterus is growing and stretching right now and it's completely normal. The one sided pain could also be the corpus luteum or cyst.


----------



## Radiance

.


----------



## kdmalk

Shilo said:


> kdmalk said:
> 
> 
> This is my first pregnancy, and I am already prone to over analyze things.... Maybe someone else is having a similar experience?? I feel like I am nearly always having some sort of pulling or aching either in my uterus or on one side or the other. It is never excruciatingly painful, but it is always painful enough that I can't just ignore it. Yesterday it was just a pulling sensation right in the middle... Seems normal. All afternoon and all tonight I have been having this dull throb on the right side. I am terrified it could be ectopic and heard that sometimes you don't even get an ultrasound at your first appointment, which astounds me. I will not be able to relax until I know baby is in the right spot. First appointment is a week from Wednesday (at 7+6) and that feels like an eternity from now. Anybody able to offer some reassurance?
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much. With both of my pregnancies, I have had all kinds of cramping and pulling and throbbing sensations. Your uterus is growing and stretching right now and it's completely normal. The one sided pain could also be the corpus luteum or cyst.Click to expand...

I did have a cyst on my ovary a few years back that caused some pain that sent me to the ER (he said, "I think you are constipated, but you did have a small cyst on your ovary that appears to have burst." I'm gonna assume my pain was not from being "constipated" and was from the cyst, because I was not constipated! Lol). Do you think a past cyst makes it more likely that I have a cyst now? Hoping that's the case. Would that convince my dr to do an ultrasound if they typically don't do an early one, do you think?


----------



## poysenivye

Shilo, yes you can change me. And thanks!


----------



## smoore

That sounds great! What is the name of the group on Facebook?


----------



## NDH

Smoore in the first post there's a link to a fake profile called June Dates. Add her as a friend and you'll he added to the group. As it's secret, you doing find it by searching :)


----------



## Melissa_M

:hi: Hi Ladies!!!

Jumping in here... I'm due the 19th with my 4th and final baby!!! Already a mama to three beautiful girls aged 4, 2 and 1 :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Oh and I'm going to add myself to the FB group...


----------



## sengland

Kidmalk- I've had that since 4wks. It's not as bad as it was but I still get random pain. It's my first baby too so I don't know much but just wanted you to know you're not alone

Yay to ladies with good news :) I love hearing it. All the m/c talk really freaks me out as much as I try to assure myself that it is inevitable in a group of this many bumps under 8 weeks but it is still so sad and scary and unfair!!

Radiance - what's HG?

Lukewarm reactions = my family. DH's family is thrilled but mine is still stunned or something. They're acting like I'm suddenly an alien. This baby was planned and is wanted, so I sort of hate it. Somedays I feel like I'm in high school and just told them my boyfriend knocked me up or something!! And we live with them at the moment, so I can't escape it. We were about to make an offer on a house only to find out it is under contract as of this morning :( so it will be a while I suppose. I'm shaking it off by taking a room temperature bath and drinking sparking grape juice out of a wine glass right now hahaha.


----------



## sengland

Melissa_M said:


> Oh and I'm going to add myself to the FB group...

You'll have to like the profile 'June dates' (which is not private FYI but there's nothing in it except the words 'June dates' and a pic of a lady bug so I doubt anyone would put 2 and 2 together) and then she will add you to the secret group.


----------



## smoore

Thank you!! I missed that! :)


----------



## Melissa_M

sengland said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm going to add myself to the FB group...
> 
> You'll have to like the profile 'June dates' (which is not private FYI but there's nothing in it except the words 'June dates' and a pic of a lady bug so I doubt anyone would put 2 and 2 together) and then she will add you to the secret group.Click to expand...

Done! Thank-you :)


Wow I am soooo tired lately.... and sooo unmotivated. All I want to do is sleep but I can't! Then at night when the girls are in bed I try to go to sleep and I get insomnia and can't shut my brain off :dohh: 
Also feeling nausea on and off... usually happens right after I've eaten? 
I feel like my body temp is really high too.. almost like a slight fever and then I'll get chills and hot flashes. 
Isn't pregnancy fun??? haha

I have my first prenatal appointment on Friday... I really hope I get a dating scan. I'm pretty sure about my dates but I'd like to have the scan to back it up because I'll be having a planned c-section (because I've had 3 c/s already - two unplanned, one planned).... and I really don't want to pull the baby out too early. I really hate that I can't just let the baby come when he/she wants but after 3 c/s it really isn't safe to wait till I go into labour :nope: So I'd like to get as close to my due date as possible. My DD3 was pulled out at 39 weeks and she did have a lot of vernix so I think she would have been comfy in there for awhile longer.


----------



## NDH

It must be really tricky to try to figure out the best time for an elective cesarean.


----------



## yoshy

Hi! Looks like I'm also expecting in June again  

I've got a gorgeous DS who was born June 13, 2013, and now expecting #2 on June 21, 2015  

I'd also love to be added to the fb group. Will go find the June dates account now.


----------



## raelynn

Melissa_M - I'm the same way. I feel like I'm roasting most of the time then get so cold I need to wrap up in a blanket. I'll most likely also be having a scheduled C-section since I was induced last time for high blood pressure and then had an emergency C-section for failure to progress. There was so much pressure on my cervix it started swelling and went back down to 6cm. How do they go about choosing when to schedule you?


----------



## Radiance

Sengland- HG is hyperemesis gravidarum, it's severe sickness


----------



## Nikoru0111

Okay so I need some advice. I went to the hospital today and it's still there...and there is another one too so it would have been twins! There is a big clot round one of them and fetus could be found in both however there was no heartbeat in either. I'm only 5w 6 days, 6 at most. They wanted to schedule a d&c today but I asked if I could wait a week . Probably one of them is lost, the bleeding is not good but maybe the other one might survive. What do you think? The doctor sounded absolutely certain that it was bad. But I told her I knew my ovulation date and I was only 5w 6days and then she agreed that maybe we could wait. I can't understand why she wouldn't want to wait just to be sure! She sounded really convincing as well so if I hadn't done any research I would have just let her do it. 

I mean I'm not too positive myself and I think it's probably over but I want to know for sure it's over, plus two days ago they couldn't even see one of the sacs or the foetuses so maybe they just missed the heartbeats. I just want to be certain.

They didn't measure the larger sac (the one without the clot round it) but I think it looks bigger and might be on track. The smaller one seems to say it's only measuring at 4w but maybe that's due to the angle? 
The fetal poles are 2.7mm and 2.5mm so they said we should be hearing a heartbeat. But I read it can only be certain when they are over 5mm and no heartbeat plus only 2 days ago they completely missed on sac and couldn't see a fetal pole at all in the one they found so this indicates to me that maybe it has grown in the 2 days and we should wait a little more. But she also said the CRL was 4mm...I don't know how these measurements are taken, can they be that inaccurate? 

What would you do?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## weewdy

I also want to join the facebook group but i will wait a few weeks yet as my family and friends are very suspicious and might just put two and two together.


----------



## Shilo

Holy shit, Nikoru! You were right. I remember you saying you felt it was twins. My miscarriage was also twins. One measuring behind until it vanished while the other one grew. However, I only ever had a fetal pole in the bigger one. My advice would be wait until you are absolutely sure there is no hope before you do anything. This seems promising to me. While losing one would be devastating, it could be the reason you're bleeding. You're at the stage where even one day can make a difference as far as seeing a heartbeat. Lots of people don't see one at this stage and go on to see one later. I have so much hope for you. There is no harm in waiting whereas doing something now when it's a potentially healthy ppregnancy would always have you asking what if?


----------



## Snufkin

Nikoru, I think you're doing the right thing in waiting. Good luck.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks guys. Just all over the place right now. What do you think about he scan picture? I'm not an expert or anything but I don't know if it looks bad or okay. Shilo of you don't mind me asking, did the little one you found a fetal pole in, did that just never get a heartbeat? It's so sad that you lost both. I have a feeling I will too but I just want to be absolutely sure. I was shocked the doctor didn't want to wait and see. I had my first appointment at a different clinic (around 4w +5) and the doctor there was absolutely rude and awful but she said she didn't even want to see me until the 20th (I would be 6w+5) because before them we wouldn't see a heartbeat. She didn't talk to me about my dates though and was only going from what she saw on the first scan. Just shocking that this doctor is so keen to get rid of these right now.

Yeah it's weird that I thought it was twins early on. I had dreams about it but I also had dreams about bleeding too...seems they all came true. Anyway I think actually in one of my dreams, something bad happened to the babies but one was saved. I don't know I can't remember it that well, and just passed it off as crazy pregnancy dreams.


----------



## Shilo

I never saw a heartbeat in either. The difference between my situation and yours is that you seem to be measuring where you should. My sacs weren't even visible until 6.5 weeks and were only measuring 4 weeks. When I miscarried at over 8 weeks, I was just barely measuring over 6 weeks. The one with a fetal pole had no yolk sac either. Your scan looks pretty normal to me honestly. The clot around the smaller one is concerning but your fetal poles are measuring the same correct? You're still progressing since your last scan so that seems good to me. I've seen lots of twin scans where the sacs aren't the same size. Obviously I'm no professional of course and trust me I know what it's like to not want to get your hopes up. I am really hopeful for you though that atleast one will make it.


----------



## Snufkin

I have no idea what a scan picture at that stage (or any stage, really) should look like. Also remember you could be a few days off anyway and even just the one day will make a huge difference this early on. If you are miscarrying I'd also ask about the risks of letting it run its course vs. D&C vs. medication. Again, I have no proper knowledge about these things, but it just seems that D&C would be quite invasive at this point if there's still other options. Either way I hope it doesn't come to that of course! Stranger things have happened, so there's still a smudge of hope you'll walk away with a healthy baby or two in 8 months time! The wait must be horrendous though, do you have anything to keep your mind occupied a bit?


----------



## kit603

poysenivye said:


> It's been a while girls, for those with losses, my heart goes out to you.
> Nik-stay strong girl!
> I went to my ultrasound this morning, a little blob is in there, heartbeat at 127. They said I was due June 3rd. So, moved me a day up. I've felt like crap as of late, very tired. Not really hungry and then I eat and bloat up so bad it literally hurts. My DH and I haven't been able to BD since he got home. It's been over a month, but the last thing I want is anyone pushing on my big bloated baby.

Congratulations hun :) Really glad you've seen the heartbeat after the worry you had with the spotting - are you still spotting now or did it stop? x

Nikoru0111 - I also think you've done the right thing by waiting. Again, I'm no professional but I can't see why they'd want to schedule a D&C when there's clearly been some sort of progression/growth in the last 2 days and, like you said, you're measuring where you should be based on ovulation :shrug: Good luck xxx

I'm definitely starting to get a few more early pregnancy symptoms now... I've had sore bbs since the day before I got my BFP, and I started with MS a couple of days ago (at the moment it's worse when I first get up and early afternoon), I'm feeling really tired after work and I went to bed a couple of hours early last night and I'm finding that I'm wanting different food/drink to usual. Generally I drink volvic strawberry water at work and then fizzy pop at home, but when I got my BFP I swapped all my usually fizzy pop for caffeine free versions because otherwise I'd have been having more than 200mg of caffeine in fizzy pop :blush: However, for the last week or so I've not been able to drink the flavoured water as it suddenly tastes too sour and since Sunday I've not been able to have fizzy pop either as it seems to make my MS worse, so I've just been having tap water :haha:

I've got my early scan tomorrow (11.20am UK Time) because I have a history of recurrent miscarriages (which I'm currently being treated for) and I've already had spotting (brown, red and pink) on/off since a few days after I got my BFP so I'm very nervous. I've not had any Betas done this time so I'm really not sure what to expect... but I've never had a positive result from an early scan before so I'm really scared about tomorrow.


----------



## NDH

Wow Niko I know you dont want to get your hopes up, but it looks really promising for at least one baby making it! Maybe even both since its still there after two lots of bleeding. I can't believe the dr wanted to do a d&c because it here needs no heartbeats agf not even 6 weeks!?!?! Its very very common for heartbeats to be undetected even at 6+2, and generally even at 7 weeks its not a concern if there are no heartbeats at 7 weeks and they'll just check again in a week.

I've been having weird dreams about twins too (pretty sure its not though) and having the babies alone cause they came so quick! Pregnancy dreams are weird lol.


----------



## NDH

Good luck kit


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks for the comments guys.

Good luck for your scan kit!


I just had one of the worst insensitive assholes on the phone today. I called the place where I work (I teach English, but I only have one lesson at the weekend from now on plus a few student evaluations to do from last month). Anyway I called them to tell them what was going on and that I probably wouldn't be able to take my lesson this weekend. I called in sick last weekend too. Anyway, they didn't say they were sorry to hear what was going on, they just said "well what are we going to do? Are you able to teach at the weekend or not?" I just burst into tears. How insensitive! They are more bothered about making money. I was already upset with them anyway because I've just been too stressed and wanted to quit because they have me no support but they keep pressurising me into taking more classes that I don't want. I don't need the money but I'm taking this one class because I like the student. I'm not sure it is even worth it anymore.


----------



## Snufkin

Can you be a bit unethical and offer that student private tuition instead? That's not okay how they're treating you, and if you don't need the money to be honest I'd just walk away no matter how much you like that student. I had a similar situation with my last pregnancy. I was a nanny at the time to a 3 year old boy and he was lovely, but his mum made my life so hard I had to quit. It wasn't all pregnancy related, the main things really weren't, but I think being pregnant is what just kind of pushed me over the edge and I quit quite early on in 1st trimester. It's such a shame because I spent a year with that boy and now I don't even know where he lives, but in the end it's a job and your wellbeing comes before that obviously.


----------



## yoshy

Nikoru0111 said:


> I'm only 5w 6 days, 6 at most. They wanted to schedule a d&c today but I asked if I could wait a week .
> 
> But I told her I knew my ovulation date and I was only 5w 6days and then she agreed that maybe we could wait.
> 
> I mean I'm not too positive myself and I think it's probably over but I want to know for sure it's over, plus two days ago they couldn't even see one of the sacs or the foetuses so maybe they just missed the heartbeats. I just want to be certain.
> 
> What would you do?

With my last pregnancy, I had my first scan at 5 weeks and she couldn't see the fetus, just the yolk sac, so she scheduled a scan for me a week later and they found the heartbeat at 6w1d or something like that.
I'd wait a week if I were you. I've heard stories of women who went in for a d&c and found out the baby was fine. You never know, but it's worth the chance.

*hugs*


----------



## Nikoru0111

yoshy said:


> With my last pregnancy, I had my first scan at 5 weeks and she couldn't see the fetus, just the yolk sac, so she scheduled a scan for me a week later and they found the heartbeat at 6w1d or something like that.
> I'd wait a week if I were you. I've heard stories of women who went in for a d&c and found out the baby was fine. You never know, but it's worth the chance.
> 
> *hugs*

Well I did have a scan two days before and they couldn't see the fetus at all (nor the other gestational sac for that matter!) and now they can see the fetus. I heard though that generally as soon as you can detect the fetus you usually can detect a heartbeat too. But 2 days ago they couldn't even find the fetus so there must have been some growth!


----------



## Snufkin

Do you have your next appointment yet? If they've grown more by then but there's still no heartbeat, I'd maybe wait another week. I went to an early scanning place with my first pregnancy and they said to book from 7 weeks onwards but they can only guarantee finding a heartbeat in a healthy pregnancy from 8 weeks. So if there is no danger to your health, I'd just try and wait it out at this point, I know it must be so hard though. How's your OH coping? So strange that he "knew" it was twins.


----------



## smoore

Nikoru I for sure think you are doing the right thing!! They should have wanted to check one more time for a hb as well. Grr to them making you "fight" for that.


----------



## Nikoru0111

My next appointment is actually on Friday so maybe it might be too early still. I want to wait until at least 7 weeks but my OH wants to wait until at least 8 weeks. He is really excited bless him. But I just hope he hasn't got his hopes/expectations up. 

A couple of ladies posted on a different thread I started that have had twins and they say they sometimes develop a little differently from normal and often blood is quite normal and sometimes just one twin is lost and I should definitely wait. They sounded quite positive. I think I needed to hear that. On the other hand I've heard many people that have lost both. Apparently miscarriage is more common with twins. So we'll just have to wait and see. 

My parents said it's a good idea to wait just make sure I don't put my health at risk. I think there is probably more risk with the d&c than waiting to miscarry naturally. Is that correct?


----------



## mangoberry

Nikoru, thats good news that you have twins! - I would just wait and see if there is no harm to your health till 8 weeks, I have heard of a vanishing twin that can happen sometimes where one of it remains all fine and the other one is lost - hope in your case you keep both - fx for you!

Sorry, I have been reading most of the messages till now but have not been able to reply. All the best for all the upcoming scans! I have my beta result today which is after they had prescribed me progesterone a week earlier. I have not been having much of any symptoms till now - except for sore boobs and nausea only when I am on the passanger seat while driving.


----------



## kit603

I think it the choice to have a D&C or to let it happen naturally depends a lot individual circumstances - I've had recurrent early miscarriages and I've always been able let it happen naturally but then I've never been further along 6 weeks and the early pregnancy unit has always monitored my HCG levels to make sure they go back to 0. If there had been any risk to my own health, I'd have had a D&C. The drs would have preferred me to have a D&C with one of my MCs because the HCG was so slow to fall and it went on for a while, but without a risk to my health I've always preferred to let it happen naturally. I think it does depend on personal choice though :hugs:

Having said that though, I still think you made the right choice deciding to wait for now - I really cant fathom why a dr would advise you to have a D&C when there's been clear progression in your scans over just 2 days and you're measuring right where you should be with dates. It's normal not to see/hear a heartbeat until after 6 weeks and some people don't see it until after 7 weeks. Plus, like someone else said on your other thread, it can be more complicated with twins and I've always been told that it's not uncommon to not hear the HBs as early as with a single pregnancy and that bleeding is more common. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MrsWag

Can I join you ladies? just found out I'm expecting my second bubba and at the moment due on 23rd June! :cloud9:


----------



## kit603

Congratulations on your BFP! Welcome to the group x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: after my doctors visit today, please can you update my dd to the 14th June.

Wow twins Nikoru, i so hope everything will turn out ok for you. Can't believe they would suggest a d&c when scans show progression, don't let them bully you into anything you're not happy with . x


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru- WOW twins!! I'm also very shocked that the Dr would want a d&c when there has obviously been progression! I'll be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Nikoru0111

kit603 said:


> I think it the choice to have a D&C or to let it happen naturally depends a lot individual circumstances - I've had recurrent early miscarriages and I've always been able let it happen naturally but then I've never been further along 6 weeks and the early pregnancy unit has always monitored my HCG levels to make sure they go back to 0. If there had been any risk to my own health, I'd have had a D&C. The drs would have preferred me to have a D&C with one of my MCs because the HCG was so slow to fall and it went on for a while, but without a risk to my health I've always preferred to let it happen naturally. I think it does depend on personal choice though :hugs:
> 
> Having said that though, I still think you made the right choice deciding to wait for now - I really cant fathom why a dr would advise you to have a D&C when there's been clear progression in your scans over just 2 days and you're measuring right where you should be with dates. It's normal not to see/hear a heartbeat until after 6 weeks and some people don't see it until after 7 weeks. Plus, like someone else said on your other thread, it can be more complicated with twins and I've always been told that it's not uncommon to not hear the HBs as early as with a single pregnancy and that bleeding is more common. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


Well they didn't measure the larger sac the second time so I don't know if the gestational sac measures correctly but if you see the size of the sac compared to the yolk on this scan picture the sac looks much bigger this time after 2 days so I'm hoping that's progression and measuring correctly. So I don't know if they are measuring correctly or not but over two days two fetal poles have emerged along with a whole other gestational sac and yolk so I would suggest that was progression. Still might be doomed but there was progression. I just think if we don't see heartbeat on Friday they will definitely try to hard sell the d&c. It's not like I don't want the d&c either. If it is definitely a confirmed miscarriage id prefer the d&c. But until I feel like there is no chance I couldn't agree to it. If rather be in limbo a little. 

On the upside my husband found these MASSIVE pads...they are almost like nappies so if I bleed a little more I don't have to worry about staining the bed. Hopefully that won't be a problem but that's one thing off my mind anyway.

Welcome to all the new mamas! Wishing you a H&H 9 months and hoping you don't have to go through what I am going through. Make sure to take care of yourselves! X


----------



## Radiance

Nikoru0111 said:


> Okay so I need some advice. I went to the hospital today and it's still there...and there is another one too so it would have been twins! There is a big clot round one of them and fetus could be found in both however there was no heartbeat in either. I'm only 5w 6 days, 6 at most. They wanted to schedule a d&c today but I asked if I could wait a week . Probably one of them is lost, the bleeding is not good but maybe the other one might survive. What do you think? The doctor sounded absolutely certain that it was bad. But I told her I knew my ovulation date and I was only 5w 6days and then she agreed that maybe we could wait. I can't understand why she wouldn't want to wait just to be sure! She sounded really convincing as well so if I hadn't done any research I would have just let her do it.
> 
> I mean I'm not too positive myself and I think it's probably over but I want to know for sure it's over, plus two days ago they couldn't even see one of the sacs or the foetuses so maybe they just missed the heartbeats. I just want to be certain.
> 
> They didn't measure the larger sac (the one without the clot round it) but I think it looks bigger and might be on track. The smaller one seems to say it's only measuring at 4w but maybe that's due to the angle?
> The fetal poles are 2.7mm and 2.5mm so they said we should be hearing a heartbeat. But I read it can only be certain when they are over 5mm and no heartbeat plus only 2 days ago they completely missed on sac and couldn't see a fetal pole at all in the one they found so this indicates to me that maybe it has grown in the 2 days and we should wait a little more. But she also said the CRL was 4mm...I don't know how these measurements are taken, can they be that inaccurate?
> 
> What would you do?

These doctors sound awful! No offense. No, I wouldn't do a D&C. There had obviously been progress and changes! The clot sounds like a SCH which does normally cause bleeding... Sometimes a lot. I had one my whole pregnancy with one of my boys. With my friends with twins as well, one was always off by a few days to a week.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru-I read your other thread and I don't want to give false hope at all but everything seems like it can be explained. The clot, the twins (bleeding, cramps), one twin measuring behind the other etc. We're all here for you :hugs: 

Has anyone had restless leg syndrome? With my last pregnancy, I had it something terrible but it started 2nd tri. I'm only 4 weeks and it's ALREADY starting :nope: It took forever to fall asleep last night. I ate a banana and it seemed to help a bit :shrug: Another weird symptom, maybe not even a pregnancy symptom, but I have a strong urge to unfocus my eyes :blush: Wow sounds weird typing it out but it's true!!! Since yesterday my eyes just want to unfocus..it's scary when driving. Nothing much besides that...fatigue and no energy in the evenings..


----------



## Nikoru0111

Radiance said:


> These doctors sound awful! No offense. No, I wouldn't do a D&C. There had obviously been progress and changes! The clot sounds like a SCH which does normally cause bleeding... Sometimes a lot. I had one my whole pregnancy with one of my boys. With my friends with twins as well, one was always off by a few days to a week.

Well we'll just see I guess. Did you get bad cramps? I'm getting some pretty severe pain. I think that is what is worrying me most. More than the bleeding. It's the pain. Just doesn't feel right at all. 

At the moment I have some pain but I'm thinking that might just be the normal kind. Got a pulling weird sensation in my groin, the crease between my legs on both side but sometimes just on one side. 

The other pain is much worse, all over type of pain. Back abdomen, etc. but I also have IBS and get bad pain from that too and everything sets everything off. But still it doesn't seem right. Usually I don't have the bleeding and pain at the same time though. I guess all I can do is hope and pray.

Weirdly though I also have a weird urination problem. I did hear you would urinate more during pregnancy and so far I'm not sure I have. I have the urge to go all the time but not much comes out. Is that normal? I thought maybe I'm not drinking enough but I think I am drinking enough. I try to drink more recently.

Also thank you so so so much everyone that has left comments for me. I'm so touched by your support and am happy about your positivity. I sincerely want to thank you all, you are awesome!


----------



## Melissa_M

NDH said:


> It must be really tricky to try to figure out the best time for an elective cesarean.

Yes, I really would have loved to be able to give birth the good old fashioned way, but I guess it just wasn't in the cards for me :( 



raelynn said:


> Melissa_M - I'm the same way. I feel like I'm roasting most of the time then get so cold I need to wrap up in a blanket. I'll most likely also be having a scheduled C-section since I was induced last time for high blood pressure and then had an emergency C-section for failure to progress. There was so much pressure on my cervix it started swelling and went back down to 6cm. How do they go about choosing when to schedule you?

They usually aim for around 39 weeks... they usually won't do it before then unless there is an emergency. I have to say... a planned c/s is a million times better than an emergency one. I found recovery so easy after my DD3's birth. The other two I was in labour for over 24 hours... and recovery was much tougher. 



Nikoru0111 said:


> Okay so I need some advice. I went to the hospital today and it's still there...and there is another one too so it would have been twins! There is a big clot round one of them and fetus could be found in both however there was no heartbeat in either. I'm only 5w 6 days, 6 at most. They wanted to schedule a d&c today but I asked if I could wait a week . Probably one of them is lost, the bleeding is not good but maybe the other one might survive. What do you think? The doctor sounded absolutely certain that it was bad. But I told her I knew my ovulation date and I was only 5w 6days and then she agreed that maybe we could wait. I can't understand why she wouldn't want to wait just to be sure! She sounded really convincing as well so if I hadn't done any research I would have just let her do it.
> 
> I mean I'm not too positive myself and I think it's probably over but I want to know for sure it's over, plus two days ago they couldn't even see one of the sacs or the foetuses so maybe they just missed the heartbeats. I just want to be certain.
> 
> They didn't measure the larger sac (the one without the clot round it) but I think it looks bigger and might be on track. The smaller one seems to say it's only measuring at 4w but maybe that's due to the angle?
> The fetal poles are 2.7mm and 2.5mm so they said we should be hearing a heartbeat. But I read it can only be certain when they are over 5mm and no heartbeat plus only 2 days ago they completely missed on sac and couldn't see a fetal pole at all in the one they found so this indicates to me that maybe it has grown in the 2 days and we should wait a little more. But she also said the CRL was 4mm...I don't know how these measurements are taken, can they be that inaccurate?
> 
> What would you do?

I've read that most of the time you don't see/hear a heartbeat until 6 weeks? I would definitely wait it out if I were you... not sure why they would be rushing/pressuring you :nope: Maybe book another scan for a week or so later?


----------



## kdmalk

Nikoru0111 said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> These doctors sound awful! No offense. No, I wouldn't do a D&C. There had obviously been progress and changes! The clot sounds like a SCH which does normally cause bleeding... Sometimes a lot. I had one my whole pregnancy with one of my boys. With my friends with twins as well, one was always off by a few days to a week.
> 
> Well we'll just see I guess. Did you get bad cramps? I'm getting some pretty severe pain. I think that is what is worrying me most. More than the bleeding. It's the pain. Just doesn't feel right at all.
> 
> At the moment I have some pain but I'm thinking that might just be the normal kind. Got a pulling weird sensation in my groin, the crease between my legs on both side but sometimes just on one side.
> 
> The other pain is much worse, all over type of pain. Back abdomen, etc. but I also have IBS and get bad pain from that too and everything sets everything off. But still it doesn't seem right. Usually I don't have the bleeding and pain at the same time though. I guess all I can do is hope and pray.
> 
> Weirdly though I also have a weird urination problem. I did hear you would urinate more during pregnancy and so far I'm not sure I have. I have the urge to go all the time but not much comes out. Is that normal? I thought maybe I'm not drinking enough but I think I am drinking enough. I try to drink more recently.
> 
> Also thank you so so so much everyone that has left comments for me. I'm so touched by your support and am happy about your positivity. I sincerely want to thank you all, you are awesome!Click to expand...


I really hope you end up keeping both babies. Show that doctor what a nut job he/she is for wanting to immediately do a d&c. Seems a little overboard, in my opinion. Good luck to you! Hope you can report some heartbeats to us in a few days.


----------



## kdmalk

kissesandhugs said:


> Nikoru-I read your other thread and I don't want to give false hope at all but everything seems like it can be explained. The clot, the twins (bleeding, cramps), one twin measuring behind the other etc. We're all here for you :hugs:
> 
> Has anyone had restless leg syndrome? With my last pregnancy, I had it something terrible but it started 2nd tri. I'm only 4 weeks and it's ALREADY starting :nope: It took forever to fall asleep last night. I ate a banana and it seemed to help a bit :shrug: Another weird symptom, maybe not even a pregnancy symptom, but I have a strong urge to unfocus my eyes :blush: Wow sounds weird typing it out but it's true!!! Since yesterday my eyes just want to unfocus..it's scary when driving. Nothing much besides that...fatigue and no energy in the evenings..

My eyes have actually felt less focused since about 5+4ish? I feel like I have to work harder to stay focused on the road when I am driving. But only sometimes. The first time it happened, I was like... "OMG! I have burst a tube and I am bleeding out into my abdomen! I'm going to pass out at any moment!" I am known to be a little dramatic. 6+5 today and still alive... Though still overanalyzing all aches and pains. Lol


----------



## Snufkin

A little dramatic! :D 

My "morning" sickness is here to stay I think. Still not needed to actually throw up, but I'm soooo queasy all day and I don't enjoy food at all anymore. I managed to eat some toast at 1pm and a carrot, but that's it.


----------



## Ruz

I have a question about the facebook group. If I add the june bug as a friend on facebook my friends will see that I have a new friend with that name or ?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes know what you mean about eyes, mine feel like that too sometimes and they definitely feel dryer now pregnant


----------



## Melissa_M

I wonder if you can delete the fake profile after you're part of the group? Has anyone tried?


----------



## kdmalk

Melissa_M said:


> I wonder if you can delete the fake profile after you're part of the group? Has anyone tried?

I just did that. Worked out fine for me and I can still see and post in the group.


----------



## bakeranm99

Hi. I am new here. I have a toddler born in September 2013. Pregnant with #2. Due June 17, 2015, but will have a repeat section around June 10. BFP on 10/6/14. So far, just a bit of morning sickness and way less anxiety then my first pregnancy. I'll be setting up my new pregnancy journal soon, after we finish moving in the next few weeks. 

Looking forward sharing this journey with y'all!:)


----------



## raelynn

Melissa_M said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Melissa_M - I'm the same way. I feel like I'm roasting most of the time then get so cold I need to wrap up in a blanket. I'll most likely also be having a scheduled C-section since I was induced last time for high blood pressure and then had an emergency C-section for failure to progress. There was so much pressure on my cervix it started swelling and went back down to 6cm. How do they go about choosing when to schedule you?
> 
> They usually aim for around 39 weeks... they usually won't do it before then unless there is an emergency. I have to say... a planned c/s is a million times better than an emergency one. I found recovery so easy after my DD3's birth. The other two I was in labour for over 24 hours... and recovery was much tougher.Click to expand...

Thanks! My recovery from my emergency C-section wasn't too bad but I had to have the catheter in forever since there was so much trauma from labor that there was a lot of blood in my urine. I'm hoping with a planned one that it will be that much easier. Plus, it won't be as panicky with a last minute decision and running down to the OR.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yes the fake profile can be deleted and yes it will show you are friends but I just went straight to my profile ..went to activity log..and hid it from my timeline :haha: I feel like people will definitely put together 2 and 2.


----------



## bakeranm99

Nikoru0111 said:


> My next appointment is actually on Friday so maybe it might be too early still. I want to wait until at least 7 weeks but my OH wants to wait until at least 8 weeks. He is really excited bless him. But I just hope he hasn't got his hopes/expectations up.
> 
> A couple of ladies posted on a different thread I started that have had twins and they say they sometimes develop a little differently from normal and often blood is quite normal and sometimes just one twin is lost and I should definitely wait. They sounded quite positive. I think I needed to hear that. On the other hand I've heard many people that have lost both. Apparently miscarriage is more common with twins. So we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> My parents said it's a good idea to wait just make sure I don't put my health at risk. I think there is probably more risk with the d&c than waiting to miscarry naturally. Is that correct?

Hi. I wanted to share. My first pregnancy I had no ultrasound until 12 weeks. Due to a chromosomal abnormalities, we lost the baby at 14 weeks. Later, after testing of the fetus and placenta, we discovered two sets of identical DNA, meaning I was carrying twins originally. I must have lost one early. My point is, perhaps things will turn out OK. If it had not been for the abnormality, one of my twins would have survived. 

Also, I would consider D&C if miscarriage occurs and is offered. I've got a history of retained placenta and hemorrhage, so I feel safer knowing everything is out. 
Hopefully that won't be the case anyways!! Thoughts your way!!


----------



## preg_pilot

kdmalk - I had that pulling and pain for most of my last pregnancy. It´s starting for this one too. It´s normal. :hugs:

Nikoru - You made a good decision to wait. Unless you´re in extreme pain or plain danger from something, it´s best to wait until you´re sure nothing can be done.
The little amount of urine, can be normal for a little while. If it persists for a long time, I would have it checked out though.

MrsWag - Welcome :)

kissesandhugs - I had restless leg syndrome last time. It only got better when I started drinking more than 3 liters of water per day, and eating a banana every day too...
Also had that urge to unfocus my eyes for the last pregnancy. Took a few months after birth to get rid of that one... :haha:


AFM - I still feel the same. Pressure, sore boobs, tired, MS.


----------



## coucou11

Wow Nik! Good luck, I also think you are making the right decision although I have no experience with this kind of thing. You can always do a D&C later if it turns out that things are not going as planned. But I'm really hoping for you! 

Welcome to the new bumps! 

Poys - glad to hear your scan went well! How exciting!

I'm still thoroughly exhausted and that's about it. Some nausea on and off. I also got RLS in my last pregnancy (and get it sometimes normally too) but not until close to the end. I hope it doesn't start early this time, that is the absolute worst!


----------



## Nikoru0111

preg_pilot said:


> Nikoru - You made a good decision to wait. Unless you´re in extreme pain or plain danger from something, it´s best to wait until you´re sure nothing can be done.
> The little amount of urine, can be normal for a little while. If it persists for a long time, I would have it checked out .

What could it be due to do you think? Bladder/urine infection? 
I'm also having more nausea recently. Hoping it's just normal morning sickness but could it be a miscarriage symptom? I guess my body is pretty confused right now. Boobs still tender.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru frequent urination with minimal amount of urine could point to an infection such as uti but with pregnancy it could be normal :)

Wow I'm shocked to see the eye thing is an actual symptom. Man it is driving me crazy already! Hope it's not a long lived one lol. I need to start drinking more water for the rls. I'm more of a tea drinker so I need to up my water intake a lot. Good thing I like bananas too :haha:


----------



## kdmalk

I can finally relax! Just called the office and they will be doing an ultrasound at my first appointment. I was terrified when I read that some offices don't do an ultrasound at first appointment. Whew.


----------



## Shilo

You can delete the fake FB after I add you to the group. I'm on my phone but when I get on the computer soon I will change the fake FB's name and picture to make it look like a real person so you don't have to worry about people getting suspicious.


----------



## kit603

That's good news... when is your appt? x


----------



## smoore

shilo I think we have time zone differences. :) I messaged you but know FB messages are really weird. I'm Suzie Moore on FB and added the profile but would love to be added to the group when you have time. :)


----------



## nicoley

So my ultrasound is 3 weeks away on nov 5..uggggg..still having spotting but at this point it's just in the evening before bed..and nothing during the day..had more blood taken today..results tomorrow


----------



## weewdy

Well my partner phoned my midwife today and made and appointment for me for tuesday 21st. It somehow feels real now.

Ladies are any of you taking the pregnacare multivitamin?

I have been taking it for the past week but as i said in a previous post my sickness in the last 3 days was unbareable so because of sickness i didnt take a tablet yesterday. Today i feel great, no sickness. Could it be the multivitamin that was making me so sick?


----------



## kissesandhugs

I would get terribly sick with my prenatal last pregnancy. My dr told me he'd rather me not take it and not get sick (throwing it all up anyways) than to take it. I, in no way, am saying you shouldn't take it!! But maybe you can discuss it with your dr and maybe find a gentle alternative :flower:


----------



## Snufkin

I just take vitamin d and folic acid, and I do believe the folic acid is part of what is making me so sick. I take it right before bed now, because that's how I feel least nauseous from it (if it is that) and I'm least likely to throw it back up. I wouldn't stop taking folic acid until at least week 12, unless I was seriously ill with it. I'm heading out tomorrow to get some of those acupressure bands to ease nausea, hope they help. Maybe try something like that before you stop taking the vitamins?


----------



## starsunshine

I'd love to be descreit but unfortunately my oh told my 4yo (he's four tomorrow) that there was a baby in mummy's tummy. He then blurted this out to my parents at the weekend! Bless he's so excited to be a big brother. Got my folic acid tablets today. At some point I need to believe I'm pregnant but currently I'm in a bit of denial!


----------



## kit603

I was taking Pregnacare conception whilst I was TTC, then swapped to the usual Pregnacare tablets since I got my BFP on 23rd Sept... just started getting MS over the past few days.


----------



## weewdy

Sorry should have said i just took the folic acid tablet yesterday instead of the all in one tablet. I have took folic acid since before ttc but stopped it whilst i took the multivitamin and yesterday i reverted back to just folic acid. I will give my doctor a phone tomorrow and hope i can get to speak to someone.


----------



## Melissa_M

Make sure you eat before you take the vitamins... I get sick if I take them on an empty stomach. :hugs:


----------



## Snufkin

Right! Then I'd just take the folic acid to be honest. That's all that's recommended anyway, I think the specific pregnancy multivits are a bit of a money grab (I did take them with my first but won't bother with this one) folic acid will do just fine and I add some vit D because I live in Scotland and likely won't see much of the sun until March :(


----------



## Shilo

Ok I think I have the front page all updated!

I also added everyone to the group on FB that I had requests from. I changed the name on the profile from June Dates to June Smith and changed the picture to something random other than a lady bug. Hopefully that's a bit more discreet for everyone. You can also delete the profile after you've been added to the group.


----------



## smoore

I take progesterone twice a day (as a precaution, my numbers were great), baby aspirin once a day, a folic acid med once a day, and a prenatal.


----------



## Nikoru0111

My prenatal says folate on it rather than folic acid. It's made only from organic plant materials, fruit vegetables herbs etc. maybe that might be gentler for everyone? 

https://www.gardenoflife.com/Products-for-Life/Kind-Organics/Prenatal-Multi.aspx

Lots of people have good reviews about not being sick with them. I haven't been sick yet. But I have felt rather nauseous and the pill is rather large and you have to take 3 to get the serving size. 

I also take a DHA supplement too.


----------



## smoore

I have to take the additional folic acid concentrate because I have an issue that my body doesn't absorb folic acid correctly, so I need a higher amount of it. This is new this pregnancy after all of the testing after my loss.


----------



## raelynn

I take a DHA supplement too. I think that and the folic acid are the most important at this stage anyway.


----------



## NDH

starsunshine said:


> I'd love to be descreit but unfortunately my oh told my 4yo (he's four tomorrow) that there was a baby in mummy's tummy. He then blurted this out to my parents at the weekend! Bless he's so excited to be a big brother. Got my folic acid tablets today. At some point I need to believe I'm pregnant but currently I'm in a bit of denial!

Oh bless him. Thats exactly why we haven't told my almost 3 year old yet.



Welcome to all the newcomers.

Yes prenatals can often cause problems. The high iron doses in them can often cause constipation as well. If you have issues, just take folic acid on its own, or increase your consumption of folate rich foods. I don't take a specific prenatal, but I do always take a womens multivitamin that has everything required for a prenatal that doesn't block me up and I know is absorbed at a cellular level (many vitamins honestly just go straight through without much getting to your cells)

I am so tired. Ive had no motivation to do anything lately, but I have a sewing business and really need to get back to my sewing or I won't meet my deadlines :/


----------



## Nikoru0111

Please wish me good luck for the next coming days. I'm am petrified of bleeding again although probably quite likely as I have a large clot. I thought the clot signified that the wall was coming away there but perhaps not. Anyway my husband works long hours and I'm terrified of miscarrying on my own and bleeding too much and not being able to get help. 

Probably a silly concern but it scares me. Normally I'm fine with health related stuff. I had intermediate uveitis which can threatens blindness and I didn't worry that much at all. I did wonder if I was getting correct treatment and diagnosis due to lots of doctors messing up but I never worried about going blind. 

Also emotionally I'm not sure how long I can keep this up with the up and down roller coaster of events. Every little twinge is scary. I just think I'm going to bleed again and it will all be over. There are moments when I think it is just out of my hands and if it is meant it will happen and if it isn't it won't but not long after I start to panic again.

Has anyone got any tips on how to mentally relax more? 

Sorry for rambling on guys, you've probably heard too much about me already and you just want to be excited about your own pregnancies so I am sorry again for posting so much.


----------



## WoWndUp

Snufkin - I think we have the same due date? =D


----------



## kdmalk

kit603 said:


> That's good news... when is your appt? x

Appointment is on the 22nd first thing in the morning. A week from tomorrow. Can't wait! It won't feel real until then.


----------



## raelynn

Nikoru - I'm sure it is so rough not knowing for sure what is going on. Hopefully the bleeding stops and you'll be able to see some more development soon. I know it has to be all consuming right now with all the worry and not knowing. Keeping my fingers crossed you'll have some good news soon.


----------



## Shilo

Nikoru0111 said:


> Please wish me good luck for the next coming days. I'm am petrified of bleeding again although probably quite likely as I have a large clot. I thought the clot signified that the wall was coming away there but perhaps not. Anyway my husband works long hours and I'm terrified of miscarrying on my own and bleeding too much and not being able to get help.
> 
> Probably a silly concern but it scares me. Normally I'm fine with health related stuff. I had intermediate uveitis which can threatens blindness and I didn't worry that much at all. I did wonder if I was getting correct treatment and diagnosis due to lots of doctors messing up but I never worried about going blind.
> 
> Also emotionally I'm not sure how long I can keep this up with the up and down roller coaster of events. Every little twinge is scary. I just think I'm going to bleed again and it will all be over. There are moments when I think it is just out of my hands and if it is meant it will happen and if it isn't it won't but not long after I start to panic again.
> 
> Has anyone got any tips on how to mentally relax more?
> 
> Sorry for rambling on guys, you've probably heard too much about me already and you just want to be excited about your own pregnancies so I am sorry again for posting so much.

Don't feel bad. That's what everyone is here for. I wish I could tell you how to relax but I can't. When I was going through the same thing, I was always so on edge and afraid to leave my house because I didn't want to start bleeding in public. It's rough. The only thing I can say is to try to focus on making it to Friday and know that you should hopefully have answers by then. In the meantime you can't do much but try to relax and rest. I'm so sorry you're going through this. The emotional roller coaster beforehand was almost worse than my actual miscarriage. If you need someone to talk to, please don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## sengland

Niko OMG! I just caught up on all this and I can't believe everything you are going through! I agree with everyone else about not doing ANYTHING you're not comfortable with. I wouldn't have a d&c unless there was irrefutable proof. And I think you should consider a different dr (if that's possible in Japan) since this one obviously isn't putting any of you first. Sorry if that's rough but it's just my opinion. 
Also I read that the swelling of the uterus (esp w/twins!) can put pressure on your bladder or urethra and make emptying difficult, but that leaning forward helps. I tried it this morning --i pee like every 10 mins--and it helped get a little extra gush at the end haha! :blush:


My m/s is really officially here. Yesterday I thought maybe it was just coincidence but it woke me up this morning! I haven't been sick yet, but I'm definitely a bit green! I've been taking prenatals for several years though (just because they are good for women in general) so I know it's not that.

Also I had a pretty funny hormone moment earlier, I came home from work and threw myself on the bed and cried because I was tired. DH was like....okay, what in the world is wrong with you? I immediately started cracking up (mascara still all over my face, it was probably terrifying to see), then started crying again a minute later, then back to laughing until DH handed me some pizza rolls and made it all better. The whole time in my head I knew it was ridiculous but it was like I had no control. I just kept thinking...is this real life? :shrug::haha:


Two weeks from today until we FINALLY get to go for the hb. I can't wait, I'm hoping I'll relax a bit more at that point!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thank you shilo and sengland. 

I think I actually agree with you shilo. When I thought I was miscarrying on Friday and on Monday I accepted it, and wanted to get on with it so I could eventually move on. It's the not knowing that is the worst. The anticipation, the hope, the fright that your hopes may be crushed in just 5 minutes with the doctor etc. 

I think the doctor was quick to judge but I feel that maybe she could also be right. Then I feel like I'm a crazy person grasping at straws. 

My breasts aren't so tender today as well which is getting me down. I know it can just be normal fluctuation though but right at the moment I'm over analysing everything.


----------



## NDH

Good luck Niko and lots of :hugs: incan only imagine the yoyo of emotion you've been experiencing this last week. I have no practical advice for you in terms of how to cope with the stress because, although I'm a born worrier, for some reason whenever I'm pregnant I'm just somehow able to accept that no amount of worrying will change the outcome - I'll either end up with a baby or I won't and I may as well enjoy it. In fairness I've only had one scare at 14 weeks. Miscarriage or threatened miscarriage would probably change my outlook for sure.


----------



## smoore

Nikoru the not knowing is the worst for sure. *huge hugs* Don't worry. Come here when you need to chat. If you could find out you could move towards accepting one way or the other, but you are stuck in a limbo. 

I'm so sorry. When is your next appt? 




As for me - I got my second round of blood work today. I'm anxious to get my results back tomorrow. I want to hear that those numbers are still looking great.


----------



## Nikoru0111

smoore said:


> Nikoru the not knowing is the worst for sure. *huge hugs* Don't worry. Come here when you need to chat. If you could find out you could move towards accepting one way or the other, but you are stuck in a limbo.
> 
> I'm so sorry. When is your next appt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me - I got my second round of blood work today. I'm anxious to get my results back tomorrow. I want to hear that those numbers are still looking great.

Its on Friday. I will be 6+2 by then. 

Does anyone know what I should be looking for? Could 6+2 be still too early? If there are no heartbeats what would be a good sign things are still progressing normally? I feel like if we don't see anything on Friday it might be the end of the road as I think the fetal poles are probably going to be big enough (if they are still there and indeed growing). I'd just be over the moon to find two lovely beating heartbeats and prove that doctor horribly wrong. Then maybe she'll think next time about her advice. I think most Japanese people just do exactly as the doctor says, so probably maybe hasn't seen the outcome of waiting. I know I will be absolutely heartbroken and shattered if there are no heartbeats though.


----------



## Shilo

Nikoru0111 said:


> smoore said:
> 
> 
> Nikoru the not knowing is the worst for sure. *huge hugs* Don't worry. Come here when you need to chat. If you could find out you could move towards accepting one way or the other, but you are stuck in a limbo.
> 
> I'm so sorry. When is your next appt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me - I got my second round of blood work today. I'm anxious to get my results back tomorrow. I want to hear that those numbers are still looking great.
> 
> Its on Friday. I will be 6+2 by then.
> 
> Does anyone know what I should be looking for? Could 6+2 be still too early? If there are no heartbeats what would be a good sign things are still progressing normally? I feel like if we don't see anything on Friday it might be the end of the road as I think the fetal poles are probably going to be big enough (if they are still there and indeed growing). I'd just be over the moon to find two lovely beating heartbeats and prove that doctor horribly wrong. Then maybe she'll think next time about her advice. I think most Japanese people just do exactly as the doctor says, so probably maybe hasn't seen the outcome of waiting. I know I will be absolutely heartbroken and shattered if there are no heartbeats though.Click to expand...

My ultrasound at 6+3 looked very similar to the one you just had. The only difference was that I heard a heartbeat. It was just the yolk sac and the embryo. I have read that twins can take longer to have heartbeats. I would personally wait atleast until you're past 7 weeks to be sure. When I went in a 6+3, she warned me beforehand we may not see a heartbeat because it was early and not to panic if I didn't. Some people don't see a heartbeat until 7 weeks sometimes.


----------



## bakeranm99

Nikoru0111 said:


> Please wish me good luck for the next coming days. I'm am petrified of bleeding again although probably quite likely as I have a large clot. I thought the clot signified that the wall was coming away there but perhaps not. Anyway my husband works long hours and I'm terrified of miscarrying on my own and bleeding too much and not being able to get help.
> 
> Probably a silly concern but it scares me. Normally I'm fine with health related stuff. I had intermediate uveitis which can threatens blindness and I didn't worry that much at all. I did wonder if I was getting correct treatment and diagnosis due to lots of doctors messing up but I never worried about going blind.
> 
> Also emotionally I'm not sure how long I can keep this up with the up and down roller coaster of events. Every little twinge is scary. I just think I'm going to bleed again and it will all be over. There are moments when I think it is just out of my hands and if it is meant it will happen and if it isn't it won't but not long after I start to panic again.
> 
> Has anyone got any tips on how to mentally relax more?
> 
> Sorry for rambling on guys, you've probably heard too much about me already and you just want to be excited about your own pregnancies so I am sorry again for posting so much.

I've literally been exactly where you are, as far as uncertainty about health concerns. My situation was a confirmed m/c and post complications, which left me with PTSD and anxiety. When I hemorrhaged, it's like my adrenaline took over. I grabbed a towel, 2 bottles of water, and propped my feet above my heart. I called every family member near, and an ambulance. I focused on replacing fluids and slowing my heart. I have no background in medical or nursing fields. I just knew. I needed a transfusion, so it was a pretty bad situation. It was scary, but the doctor said I did everything right, and now, I cling to that. And I remind myself the ambulance made it on time before, if something were to happen, they would be again. Try not to worry and maybe brainstorm a plan of action, that seems to help me.


----------



## bakeranm99

I think I'm the only one who doesn't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks?? 

I need to convince my doctor I need one.


----------



## yoshy

bakeranm99 said:


> I think I'm the only one who doesn't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks??
> 
> I need to convince my doctor I need one.

Wow, 20 weeks is really late... Don't they do the NT scan at 11 weeks where you are?


----------



## _Anya_

smoore said:


> I have to take the additional folic acid concentrate because I have an issue that my body doesn't absorb folic acid correctly, so I need a higher amount of it. This is new this pregnancy after all of the testing after my loss.

Smoore, are you talking about MTHFR? I have it too. I was diagnosed after our loss. Women with MTHFR should take 1-2 mg of folate/methylfolate instead of 3-5 mg of regular folic acid (that's common advice, but it's outdated). That's what I have researched: https://mthfr.net/mthfr-c677t-mutation-basic-protocol/2012/02/24/



Nikoru0111 said:


> My prenatal says folate on it rather than folic acid. It's made only from organic plant materials, fruit vegetables herbs etc. maybe that might be gentler for everyone?

Nikoru0111, yes, folate is better than regular folic acid - for everyone! :) But it's especially important for people who can't absorb regular folic acid and transform it into its active form. Folate is much better. I take Folate by Solgar.


----------



## Snufkin

bakeranm99 said:


> I think I'm the only one who doesn't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks??
> 
> I need to convince my doctor I need one.

Maybe ask your doctor for an NT scan? They need to be done between 11 and 12.5 weeks or something like that. I'll only have a scan at 13 weeks and one around 20 weeks, which I think is plenty, but at the same time I wouldn't really want less, either! I'm sure if you ask your doc you'll get one.


----------



## TTCMOMMA

Hi Ladies, 
I just found out that I'm pregnant with #2 on Saturday!
Right now I am 5 weeks 5 days pregnant and right now due June 12th!
So excited and actually just can't believe that I got pregnant naturally because we tried 6 years for my son, and he was conceived 2 years ago (to the day) via IUI.
We started "trying" for #2 back when he turned a year old in June, and it only took four months. I also only had 2 periods on my own in the past 4 months as I have PCOS so this was quite a SURPRISE!! 
Thank you for letting me be a part of this group!!


----------



## Ruz

bakeranm99 said:


> I think I'm the only one who doesn't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks??
> 
> I need to convince my doctor I need one.

Wow 20 weeks. I am going to a private clinic at 7w5d to get an ultrasound. Then nt scan and blood work around 12 weeks then the 20 weeks ultrasound.

Where do you live? 


And TTCMOMA congratulations and welcome :)


----------



## smoore

Anya - yes that is what I was talking about. That may be what I'm on. It is a med called Folguard. I usually just say folic acid, because no one knows what I'm talking about usually! Thanks for sharing. :) It was prescribed by a specialist who I fully trust and who does tons of research and studying for the latest information. I always appreciate hearing from others w similar situations though!


----------



## _Anya_

smoore said:


> Anya - yes that is what I was talking about. That may be what I'm on. It is a med called Folguard. I usually just say folic acid, because no one knows what I'm talking about usually! Thanks for sharing. :) It was prescribed by a specialist who I fully trust and who does tons of research and studying for the latest information. I always appreciate hearing from others w similar situations though!

Smoore, it's great that you trust your doctor :)
Here is comparison of different vitamins for MTHFR.
https://mthfr.net/comparison-of-homocysteine-support-products/2011/09/13/
And here are vitamins that are definitely good for us because they contain good form of folate:
https://survivingmthfr.blogspot.ru/2013/01/over-counter-prenatals-for-mthfr.html
As far as I have researched, folgard contains 2.2 mg (not sure which form), and for MTHFRs it's got to be folate/methylfolate/metafolin. Folgard is not the best choice for people with MTHFR, because we can't transform regular folic acid into its active form anyway. But of course it's your choice to make. Please read this thread if you have time :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/s...69162-if-you-diagnosed-mthfr-please-read.html

And here is an article about prenatal supplementation for women with MTHFR https://mthfr.net/prenatal-supplementation-optimizing-your-future-child/2012/01/20/


----------



## mangoberry

TTCMOMMA said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just found out that I'm pregnant with #2 on Saturday!
> Right now I am 5 weeks 5 days pregnant and right now due June 12th!
> So excited and actually just can't believe that I got pregnant naturally because we tried 6 years for my son, and he was conceived 2 years ago (to the day) via IUI.
> We started "trying" for #2 back when he turned a year old in June, and it only took four months. I also only had 2 periods on my own in the past 4 months as I have PCOS so this was quite a SURPRISE!!
> Thank you for letting me be a part of this group!!

Congratulations!! Welcome to the club :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru - Thinking of you lots :hugs: 

Baker- I'm surprised you wouldn't even get an NT scan at 11-12 weeks :shrug: Especially with your past!! I would definitely speak to your dr about that. I'm in MI and my dr is getting me an u/s at around 7/8 weeks then again at 20. I almost would prefer an 11-12 weeks u/s but I couldn't pass up being able to see my baby earlier!!! Wish I had more self control :haha:


----------



## susannah14

yoshy said:



> bakeranm99 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm the only one who doesn't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks??
> 
> I need to convince my doctor I need one.
> 
> Wow, 20 weeks is really late... Don't they do the NT scan at 11 weeks where you are?Click to expand...

I'm also going to have my ultrasound at 20 weeks if I don't get the NT scan. NT is optional of course and some insurances don't cover it. If my insurance covers it I will probably do it just so I can see my baby and make sure everything is ok. 20 weeks is a LONG wait.


----------



## susannah14

I had a dream last night I had a scan and they saw twins! Then focused a bit more and saw a 3rd baby! It felt so real. Then in the same dream my dad had a heart attack and died. Both these things are still haunting me. Pregnancy dreams are the worst.

I think the reason I had the twins dream is because my ovulation was like nothing I'd ever experienced. I usually get ovulation pains but this was the worst I'd ever had. I couldn't get up off the couch. I also had aches and chills but no fever, which coincided exactly with the start and stop of my pains, which lasted about 15 hours. I just kept thinking, "Great, what if I'm releasing two eggs? Wonderful timing- the first month I'm TTC and these crazy pains!" I would definitely NOT be happy with twins, lol. I had a hard enough time convincing myself to TTC #2.

Anyways, I'm sure it's not twins, just gotta get all this out!


----------



## Nikoru0111

I just don't know what to do with my signature right now. I took it down on Friday because I was sure I was miscarrying and it hurt too much to look at it. Part of me wants to be really happy and excited and enjoy maybe the last week of being pregnant and the other part of me wants to be cautious and reserved so I don't get as hurt. I know I'll be upset and hurt if it's not good news on Friday, unless the different doctor is more optimistic or has a different view but it's probably a cultural thing so I doubt it. 

Welcome newcomers! This is a lovely group of ladies, just desperately hope I get to stick around with them a little longer.


----------



## kit603

I've just had my early scan and everything is looking ok so far :cloud9:

I'm measuring approx. 6+2 at the moment which is a little behind where they thought I'd be (going on LMP) but it's spot on for where I thought I'd be based on ovulation. There was a faint heartbeat as well - if they measured the heartbeat they didn't tell me what it was, but she pointed out the little flicker on the screen. 

They couldn't find a cause for the spotting I've had for the last couple of weeks, but I've not had any for a few days so fingers crossed that was the last of it.

I've attached a pic but you can't really see much yet :haha:
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kissesandhugs

I am seriously shocked at the lack of symptoms I have!! Last pregnancy was so different already. I'm loving it though. I also don't have that unbearable worrying this time either :shrug: I almost feel like it's not good that I'm not worrying...it makes me worry :haha: If that makes any sense :blush: Only real symptoms have been fatigue, no energy, restless legs, blurry eyes and just now I got to work and was absolutely STARVING. I ran to the café and shoved food in my mouth :rofl: I was so hungry I thought I was going to pass out/puke. And it literally just HIT me out of no where. Hoping it stays like this..I'd like to have an easy pregnancy this time.


----------



## kit603

Nikoru0111 - I really hope you get some good news when you go back on Friday :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

kit603 said:


> I've just had my early scan and everything is looking ok so far :cloud9:
> 
> I'm measuring approx. 6+2 at the moment which is a little behind where they thought I'd be (going on LMP) but it's spot on for where I thought I'd be based on ovulation. There was a faint heartbeat as well - if they measured the heartbeat they didn't tell me what it was, but she pointed out the little flicker on the screen.
> 
> They couldn't find a cause for the spotting I've had for the last couple of weeks, but I've not had any for a few days so fingers crossed that was the last of it.
> 
> I've attached a pic but you can't really see much yet :haha:

awww yay!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikoru0111

kit603 said:


> I've just had my early scan and everything is looking ok so far :cloud9:
> 
> I'm measuring approx. 6+2 at the moment which is a little behind where they thought I'd be (going on LMP) but it's spot on for where I thought I'd be based on ovulation. There was a faint heartbeat as well - if they measured the heartbeat they didn't tell me what it was, but she pointed out the little flicker on the screen.
> 
> They couldn't find a cause for the spotting I've had for the last couple of weeks, but I've not had any for a few days so fingers crossed that was the last of it.
> 
> I've attached a pic but you can't really see much yet :haha:


Ah that's brilliant about your scan going well! I'm so happy for you. 

I'm just desperately hoping mine will have even a faint flicker too. I should be 6+2 on my next scan. I just wish I could be excited. That would be lovely.


----------



## kit603

Nikoru0111 said:


> Ah that's brilliant about your scan going well! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I'm just desperately hoping mine will have even a faint flicker too. I should be 6+2 on my next scan. I just wish I could be excited. That would be lovely.

Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## _Anya_

Do any of you have hair symptoms? :) Mine has gone completely crazy, I used to wash my hair every 2-3 days, and now after 1 day it looks like I haven't washed it in a week :laugh2:


----------



## susannah14

kit603 said:


> I've just had my early scan and everything is looking ok so far :cloud9:
> 
> I'm measuring approx. 6+2 at the moment which is a little behind where they thought I'd be (going on LMP) but it's spot on for where I thought I'd be based on ovulation. There was a faint heartbeat as well - if they measured the heartbeat they didn't tell me what it was, but she pointed out the little flicker on the screen.
> 
> They couldn't find a cause for the spotting I've had for the last couple of weeks, but I've not had any for a few days so fingers crossed that was the last of it.
> 
> I've attached a pic but you can't really see much yet :haha:

How great for you! I am 6+2 today so it's kind of neat seeing what my scan would look like.


----------



## gsdrn

bakeranm99 said:


> I think I'm the only one who doesn't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks??
> 
> I need to convince my doctor I need one.

I also don't get an ultrasound until about 20 weeks. Here they are only given at other times if there is a problem. I don't even go in to see my doctor for the first time until almost the end of the first trimester - unless there is a problem of course.


----------



## starluck

Morning everyone!

I got my BFP today at 10 dpo! My DH and I were married after 10 years of being together on May 31st. We started TTC right away and after temping I noticed my luteal phase was very, very short (6 or 7 days). I got an appointment with a RE and was put on progesterone and estrogen after O since my levels of both were low. I was instructed to test this coming Monday, but when I saw my temp jump back up today (it went lower the past few days and I was SO disappointed, I was sure AF was on her way), I just had to test! I am so, so excited and on cloud 9 :cloud9:. I called my doctor and now just waiting to hear back as to when I should come in for blood work :happydance:

If I use babycenter's pregnancy due date calculator based on my ovulation date (I O'd on cycle day 22), my due date is June 28th :)


----------



## kit603

Congrats :)


----------



## Melissa_M

gsdrn said:


> bakeranm99 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm the only one who doesn't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks??
> 
> I need to convince my doctor I need one.
> 
> I also don't get an ultrasound until about 20 weeks. Here they are only given at other times if there is a problem. I don't even go in to see my doctor for the first time until almost the end of the first trimester - unless there is a problem of course.Click to expand...

For my first baby I didn't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks. The 12 week scan is completely optional. For my second I had a dating ultrasound because I never got my period in between pregnancies. This time I'm going to request a dating scan because I'll have a planned c section and I want to be sure of the dates.


----------



## Buffyx

Hello :wave:

Although I only got my BFP two days ago, this is where I'll be if I get a sticky :)


----------



## preg_pilot

*Nikoru* - 
Right now it could be due to anything. I had this problem about 8 days ago, and then it had been ongoing for about 10 days. It resolved completely on its own.
Just keep an eye on it, and see a doctor if you start having other symptoms, such as burning or pain while peeing.

*weewdy* - 
Vitamins can cause queasiness. Maybe try skipping it for a couple of days and see if you feel better. I need to take mine after breakfast. Otherwise I'll feel queasy as soon as I take the pill...

*Snufkin* - 
Pressure bands help me with motion sickness, they haven´t helped with MS so far. I hope they work for you :)

*Nikoru* - 
Definitely wishing you all the luck in the world. :dust: :hugs:
Maybe try meditating? It helped me during my last pregnancy. Just sitting down, and counting your breaths is a good start. You can find meditating practices online to use.
Don´t worry about bothering us, we´re all here to help each other through the good times and the bad :)
6+2 could very well be too early, especially with twins.
Here they don´t guarantee hearing the HB until at least week 8, and never a full guarantee until week 12... Fx.

*sengland* - 
Hormones are fun, huh? :haha:
I hope you hear the HB in two weeks :)

*bakeranm* - 
Wow, 20 weeks is really late. Here we get one at 12 weeks, then 20 weeks. Not sure about any after that, unless there is a problem...

*TTCMOMMA* - 
Welcome :)

*susannah* - 
pregnancy dreams can be so surreal and scary. :hugs: 
Man, I would love to have twins this time around. :blush:

*kit603* - Nice scan pic :) Looks beautiful :happydance:

*kissesandhugs* - 
I hope MS stays away from you :) 
I got that feeling of hunger this morning as well. Was absolutely starving, and couldn´t wait for my porridge to be ready... Almost stuffed my mouth with bread or crackers... :haha:

*starluck* - 
Welcome :) 

*Buffyx* - 
Welcome :) 

I´m still the same. Experiencing extreme hunger every once in a while.
Craving carbs again like last time, though I´m trying my darndest to keep away from bread... :shrug:
9 days until I get my early scan.


----------



## CrystalJMM

Hi Everyone! 

Can I join? I got my :bfp: Saturday. I should be due around June 25th.

Beyond thrilled. :) :cloud9:


----------



## Buffyx

Hi crystaljmm :)

Going by my own calculations I'll be due June 20th.

I have THE worst cold at the moment. Going in to my third day. It's currently 2am and I've been lying here for an hour. I can't sleep because my nose is runny and I can't stop coughing! My throat, I'm pretty sure, has razor blades in it!! No idea how I'm supposed to get through work tomorrow!!


----------



## raelynn

Buffyx - I'm with you there! I'm a few days into a cold too. I had a horrible sore throat the first few days and now I either can't breathe from being stuffed up or can't stop coughing. Sorry you're going through it too. It stinks when you get sick while pregnant!


----------



## kdmalk

_Anya_ said:


> Do any of you have hair symptoms? :) Mine has gone completely crazy, I used to wash my hair every 2-3 days, and now after 1 day it looks like I haven't washed it in a week :laugh2:

I envy your normal hair. Mine has always looked like it hasn't been washed in a week after less than 24 hours. Hate my oily hair! Wish I could get a symptom where it would reverse. I feel like I look gross all the time! :shrug:


----------



## KIALea

Hello ladies not sure if I can join you all now or tempt fate. Tested positive today at 14dpo after positive opk on sept 30th so presuming I od on 1st sept or there abouts. Theres a link to my bfps below. Top is 10mui ic with fmu and 2nd is a pipet cassette 20mui done this avo. 


https://s2.postimg.org/c5mo64k61/20141015_160733.jpg

Im stranded in turkey on holiday in a small town at my parents appartment and only packed 3ics. Bfn at 10 and 12 dpo and then used last 1 today as had no spotting I usually get few days when af is due (today). I got the 2nd test from chemist round the corner but is a local brand they didn't have any clearblue of frers.

Not with hubby here either as hes just started a nrw job so couldn't come on hol with us so I had to tell him via whatsapp lol. But this will be our 2nd baby we have a dd aged terrible 2!!!

Ill read through all these 90 posts to get to know you all and hope im here to stay :)

Lea xx


----------



## kit603

Congrats on your BFP and welcome to the group x


----------



## melissaelaine

kdmalk said:


> _Anya_ said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have hair symptoms? :) Mine has gone completely crazy, I used to wash my hair every 2-3 days, and now after 1 day it looks like I haven't washed it in a week :laugh2:
> 
> I envy your normal hair. Mine has always looked like it hasn't been washed in a week after less than 24 hours. Hate my oily hair! Wish I could get a symptom where it would reverse. I feel like I look gross all the time! :shrug:Click to expand...

You and me both!! Please tell me mine won't get oilier during pregnancy!!


----------



## butterflywolf

I wasn't going to join in until after my scan on Tuesday the 21st but figured why not. Anyway I'm due between the 5th and the 12th of Jun. I'll have a more accurate date after my scan either on Tuesday or the following one. I am very cautiously pregnant. First pregnancy was a BO and MMC, 2nd was my beautiful DD who is now 14 1/2 months, 3rd chemical, 4th, chemical, and 5th is current. HCG levels looked good at the days they drew them at 11 dpo, 13 and 18. 

Anyway, how is everyone?


----------



## kdmalk

Welcome, butterfly (and all of our other new June bugs)!

Hoping for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Welcome to all the newcomers :)


----------



## poysenivye

Hey guys!

KD: My hair is so oily and gross too. My husband the other day was like, "your hair looks great today" I looked in the mirror and the roots were all separated due to how oily it was...needless to say, I gave him smoosh face and walked off. :wacko:

Nik: With my 4th kiddo, I went in for a scan due to bleeding, and they couldn't confirm an intrauterine pregnancy. So, they told me that they were going to prescribe me some pills and then come in for a D&C within a couple of days, by my count I was around 6 weeks then. I told the ER that I wasn't comfortable with that, and they lectured me for about an hour on my crap decision and how if it's ectopic I would surely die due to my stubborness. I told them that I appreciated their recommendation, but that I will see my real doc in the upcoming two weeks or so. Two weeks later, got another scan (mind you, still had pain and bleeding) and there she was, bigger than day, heart beat and all just chilling...and I was around 8+3...she is now a crazy dingy little 8 year old. 

So, I got these PSI bracelets today for my nausea...and...amazing....I have this renewed since of energy and everything. I went to my first prenatal appointment today, and the front desk was cracking up over me being there for a prenatal appointment, when they just saw me in order to get my nexplanon removed...I swear, if I get called "fertile Mertle" one more time...:dohh: The RN asked why they were seeing me at 7 weeks, and I explained that they weren't sure what my dates were, and she responded with my drug test being negative. :wacko: OOOkkkk??? Then she asked how long my last labor was and I told her maybe 24 minutes? And she just sat there looking at me...and then asked me if I knew what labor was? I asked her how many kids she had, she said one...I said, well, I have had 5...I am pretty sure I know what labor is at this point...she didn't seem too happy with me. :blush: Oh well...makin' friends!!


----------



## Buffyx

raelynn said:


> Buffyx - I'm with you there! I'm a few days into a cold too. I had a horrible sore throat the first few days and now I either can't breathe from being stuffed up or can't stop coughing. Sorry you're going through it too. It stinks when you get sick while pregnant!

It was actually the reason it made me test. I never ever get sick because I work in the health care industry - I'm basically immune to getting sick after all the years working there. When I got sick I knew something was up! :)

Normally I wouldn't mind but I'm going on holidays overseas for 3 weeks leaving Sunday and I really hate that I'll be sick!

Other than that I don't seem to have any symptoms other than light cramping. I was constipated, but I take something for that now.


----------



## starluck

Just went back to read through a few pages and get to know you all a little better :)

Congrats MrsWag!

Nikoru, I think you are absolutely doing the right thing. It's so hard to believe a doctor would suggest a d&c after seeing progression!! I am praying for you and your babies. I don't have any relaxation tips, but what helps me not be nervous is just knowing that I have very little control over what may or may not happen. I will either have a healthy baby or not and there isn't anything I can do to prevent something unexpected from happening. We are here for you :hugs: 

Congrats TTCMOMMA!

Congrats on a good early scan kit!

kissesandhugs, enjoy your non symptom state :) it's great when you don't worry over every little thing! a few days ago i was absolutely ravenous. it was weird though, because i didn't think i was that hungry but when we sat down to eat i couldn't stop eating - it felt like a bottomless pit! 

Anya, oh gosh I hope my hair doesn't get MORE oily! I can barely go with washing every other day.

Congrats Crystal, KIALea, and butterflywolf! 

I had nausea on and off since 5 dpo, today I feel a little nauseous but I may need to find some of those seabands if I end up with more serious m/s.

Is anyone's boobs already MUCH bigger? I'm still so early (just 10 dpo!), but I have seen them getting bigger since 5 or 6 dpo (probably due to the progesterone suppositories). I'm a C cup and they are popping out of my bras and feel like big water balloons! DH is very excited :haha: Little does he know I do NOT want them to be touched :rofl:


----------



## kissesandhugs

starluck said:


> Just went back to read through a few pages and get to know you all a little better :)
> 
> Congrats MrsWag!
> 
> Nikoru, I think you are absolutely doing the right thing. It's so hard to believe a doctor would suggest a d&c after seeing progression!! I am praying for you and your babies. I don't have any relaxation tips, but what helps me not be nervous is just knowing that I have very little control over what may or may not happen. I will either have a healthy baby or not and there isn't anything I can do to prevent something unexpected from happening. We are here for you :hugs:
> 
> Congrats TTCMOMMA!
> 
> Congrats on a good early scan kit!
> 
> kissesandhugs, enjoy your non symptom state :) it's great when you don't worry over every little thing! a few days ago i was absolutely ravenous. it was weird though, because i didn't think i was that hungry but when we sat down to eat i couldn't stop eating - it felt like a bottomless pit!
> 
> Anya, oh gosh I hope my hair doesn't get MORE oily! I can barely go with washing every other day.
> 
> Congrats Crystal, KIALea, and butterflywolf!
> 
> I had nausea on and off since 5 dpo, today I feel a little nauseous but I may need to find some of those seabands if I end up with more serious m/s.
> 
> Is anyone's boobs already MUCH bigger? I'm still so early (just 10 dpo!), but I have seen them getting bigger since 5 or 6 dpo (probably due to the progesterone suppositories). I'm a C cup and they are popping out of my bras and feel like big water balloons! DH is very excited :haha: Little does he know I do NOT want them to be touched :rofl:

My god, I had to start wearing my sports bras again. Only comfortable bras I have! Last pregnancy I lived in sports bras, then lived in them for another 2 years while nursing, was absolutely ESTACTIC when I could wear a regular bra after nursing..now I'm back in sports bras :nope: Well, it was a good 3 months while it lasted :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

I seem to have ONE boob that is a lot bigger than the other! My nipples are looking slightly larger too. I'm only an A cup, so these things are noticeable :haha:


----------



## NDH

Welcome and congratulations to all the newcomers!

My boobs never change in pregnancy *sigh* well, they get more veiny :rofl:  I don't fill an A cup, and when my milk first came in I almost fit the B cup nursing bras I'd bought (you can't buy A nursing bras :wacko:) but then they stabilized to being only slightly fuller than usual. Oh well. I've read that its the breast changes in pregnancy that leads to saggy boobs, not breastfeeding that does it, so I'm hopeful I'll still be a perky 80 year old even if theyre little :rofl:

Poys thats a hilarious story. I would have loved to see that lady's face!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep my :holly: are bigger already, they don't usually change much with pregnancy so i am very happy!


----------



## kdmalk

I noticed yesterday that mine are already bigger. I will cry if they continue to grow. Not tears of joy--tears of horror. I look like a porn star now. Sigh.


----------



## raelynn

LOL kdmalk I'm the same. I started out big and then they got huge from last pregnancy and now they're getting bigger again. I can't find bras that fit and it makes my back hurt.


----------



## nicoley

Got my betas back they are at 35092..blood drawn yesterday..


----------



## smoore

I feel relieved! I got my results from the second blood draw and the numbers looked great again! I will have an appt with an ultrasound on the 27th. Hoping to luck out and see the heartbeat (will be 6+3).


----------



## Nikoru0111

Lots to catch up on. Woke up this morning with a bit of pain. Mainly back pain and I think it might be due to excess gas. Not sure. I have IBS and whenever I get ladies cramps I always had my IBS symptoms worse and now I can't distinguish between the two. A little bit worried I'll start bleeding again today though :( I managed to go all of yesterday without a bleed though which was good. Getting bored on this bed rest. Feel cooped up in our apartment right now. It's only really small (of course we will be moving if my pregnancy becomes viable)

Buffy-wow can't believe you moved over here now! Congrats! Lovely to see you! X

Poys-that story about the nurse cracked me up haha! 

Newcomers- welcome everyone! Gosh we will have a lot of June babies! 

I think I keep getting a slight metallic taste in my mouth...not sure, keep thinking I can taste blood but I can't...unless one of my gums is bleeding...which could be a possibility, they are quite sensitive...lol...now I just sound crazy haha.

Had bad nausea all of yesterday. Hope it was normal ms. Tried to eat some porridge and had to spit it out quickly before I vomited! One thing I have learned though is that even if this is a healthy pregnancy I'm not going to wish for ms. Even just yesterday with quite bad nausea was awful. Don't want that for another 6-8 weeks!

I don't get hungry feelings very much now, just straight to nausea feeling and I don't have an appetite. Nothing seems appealing to me but I know I'm hungry. Once I have eaten I do feel less nauseous.

Boobs were on and off tender so I don't know what is going on with them. I thought they were getting bigger but now I'm not sure. 

No more constipation which I was scared about because I thought I was losing symptoms but I did eat two figs and my nerves and worrying have been making things a lot easier to come out as well...so maybe it is just that I don't know. I should be happy about it!

Anyway maybe I should stop worrying and just try to enjoy my (potentially last few days...but I hope to god not) pregnancy.


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks Nikoru :flower: I can't really quite believe it myself.

All the best for your situation. Have been thinking of you x


----------



## Radiance

Seven weeks tomorrow!! :happydance: It's going by quite quickly considering I found out at three weeks :cloud9:

Is anyone else worried they are going to go into their scan and be told they have a blight ovum? My scan is next week at 8 weeks. So nervous. I want to see at least one baby with a nice strong heartbeat [-o&lt;

As for my boobs... they have only changed once out of eight (this being my 8th) pregnancy. They never get bigger, or smaller... they just stay the same. My nipples do change though and I call them my breastfeeding nipples. :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

Nikoru0111- I am actually hopeful for you. The bleeding is most likely from your SCH. Babies are measuring right on which is an excellent sign!! Of course they won't (normally don't) have heartbeats this early. As for the pain, SCH can cause that and gas as you've mentioned or it could be a start of an miscarriage.

I get horrible pain with my gas :/ Always scares me!!! 

As for you being scared about pain and being related to miscarriage... my later in pregnancy losses were induced and the same as fullterm. My first miscarriage was different, I miscarried because my water broke. So it was like a full term delivery... water broke, leaked for another day, and on the second day I woke up with pink bled and it got worse and worse... 12 hours later of bleeding, I delivered my baby, placenta, the smallest cord I've ever seen... everything. It wasn't that painful at all, just felt like the first stages of labor... just uncomfortable instead of painful.

That being said, my second miscarriage was VERY painful. Felt worse then my natural full term labors. It was a long six days of excruciating pain. 

Then my third miscarriage which was either a chemical or blighted ovum wasn't painful, felt like a period. I bled five days I believe.

I guess my point is that most of my first trimester losses weren't really painful. And each miscarriage, loss and person is different. There's not much you can do, you know :) Right now, this second, you are pregnant with two blessings! You might not have that tomorrow... and this applies for all of us.

That right there is what keeps me positive because it is so hard after a loss. Right now I am pregnant. Major hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## coucou11

Radiance me too - 7 weeks tomorrow! And YES omg I have the exact same fear. Obviously counting down to my first appt. Just want to make sure all is ok, then I think I will relax a bit.

Nik - really hoping for you sweetie, I hope you can get some good tv over there while you are on bed rest. Only a few more days hopefully. That's really positive news that you haven't had more bleeding too! Have you read Gone Girl? It is huge over here in the states now, maybe that would be a good one to pass the time.

Poys loved your story, I was cracking up. 

For my boobs, I stayed the same last time (although my husband says I didn't) and will probably stay the same this time. Mine are a small B and I was SO excited to have real, actual cleavage!! But alas, it was not to be. Maybe in another life, haha.

I'm thankful to have this thread to help pass the time, you ladies are a fun bunch.


----------



## raelynn

Hooray for the great betas *nicoley* and *smoore*! I go in for my fourth tomorrow.


----------



## starluck

kissesandhugs, haha, I'm so glad I'm not the only one with big boobs already! it's so interesting how everyone's body responds differently. i've also noticed my nipples look a little bigger - crazy.

buffyx, even more exciting for you ~ just one boob getting bigger! the other one will catch up ;) 

NDH, if that's true I'm destined to have my boobs down to my knees at the rate I'm going :haha:

30mummyof1, i'm glad you're getting this benefit with this pregnancy ;)

kdmalk, i may join you crying if they get too much bigger. i used to be a DD, then I lost 30 pounds and went down to a C. They are already well on their way to DD - gahhhhhd I hope they stay closer to a D. I remember having such a hard time finding shirts that fit right - not looking forward to that!!

nicoley - i don't know much, but i think that beta result is really great? if so, congratulations!!!

smoore, yay for excellent numbers!! :happydance: i go in tomorrow for my first blood test - fingers and everything crossed for good results!!!

nikoru, i can't wait to hear about your scan on Friday. how amazing would it be to prove that crazy doctor wrong. I have everything crossed for you.

Radiance, yay 7 weeks! I am looking forward to being a little further along - it's just so early for me right now! i've got my fingers crossed for a great scan next week for you!! yeah for breastfeeding nipples!!


----------



## Buffyx

Yes. I'm totally freaking out that something will go wrong. I just need to get to that first scan before I go crazy! 

I've just had my blood taken to confirm - although I've had about 7 different tests show BFP, including digital yesterday :)

Then on the weekend I'm going away for 3 weeks, so by the time I get back I should be about 8 weeks along. When do you normally have your first appointment/scan?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kissesandhugs

My u/s isn't until 3 weeks here too. Seems so far away but I bet before we know it we'll be saying 'u/s tomorrow!'


----------



## starsunshine

My boobs last time went up loads of sizes. I'm a d cup and went up trio a g cup! Lol! Massive.


----------



## NDH

I've just booked a birth photographer. Am I crazy or what? Lol. My biggest regret from my last two births was not getting a single photo.


----------



## Buffyx

Wow, NDH, that is eager! haha.

DH told me last night not to get too excited yet since I'm only almost 5 weeks along. I guess he'd hate for me to be excited, and then for something to go wrong. I see where he's coming from, but it's hard not to! I am definitely scared of something bad happening though between now and when we tell everyone.

We told our parents and siblings last night and they are all so excited.


----------



## KIALea

Trying to catch up on all these posts still. Got to page 18 last night lol and just read from 90 to 93 now :) you are all brilliant so far!

I didnt post much about me me and hubby have been married 4 years, together 9 in total. Im 29 he is 35 we live in essex uk with dd who was 2 in july. Our children will have close bdays if this seed sticks. 

Dd was delivered by emergency csec due to pre eclamsia at 32 weeks so I will have quite and anxious pg this time round I think :/

Most of you seem to be stateside? And get earler scans? Ours in uk arnt till 12 weeks its a bloody long tine. Ill def be booking a 16 week sex scan private (ours are 20 weeks on nhs) but also tempted at an early private dating scan too at 8 weeks!!!


----------



## weewdy

I also never really introduced myself. Me and my oh turned 30 earlier this year, we have been together for 12 years and engaged for 6 years. We have a 2.5yr old who has been going through the terrible twos since she turned 1 lol i work part time as a childminder and run my own dog breeding kennel. I am from scotland so i also wont get a scan until 12-14 weeks. Looked into an early pregnancy scan but feel £100 is a bit steep when you cant really see anything just now anyway.


----------



## Snufkin

Where in Scotland are you? There's a place in Perth that does early scans for £35 I think. Had one last time, but decided not to bother this time. I'll just wait for my scan at 13 weeks.


----------



## weewdy

East ayrshire area, im in a small town in the middle of nowhere. I was looking online and can get one for £75 about a 40min drive away but the reviews are terrible.


----------



## Nikoru0111

I think the bleeding is starting again. Just wiped and got a long stringy piece of brown blood *sigh* not sure how much more of this I can take. It's like mental torture. Hubby is working long hours today, doesn't get back until 10pm because he is taking the day off tomorrow to go to the appointment.


----------



## Snufkin

Nikoru, brown is good! Just stay in bed today and watch a few movies or read a book if you can. You'll have another scan tomorrow, right? Fingers and toes are still tightly crossed for you. I know this doesn't mean anything from an internet stranger, but I have a good feeling about this. I think you'll be just fine, and so will the babies. 

Weewdy, the one in Perth is really good, could make a daytrip out of it? :D it's an older man who used to work in the NHS and I think he and his wife started the scanning place after retiring. They train people there which is why I think it's so cheap, but there's always someone with lots of experience overseeing everything, so it's not like you'll just get a trainee looking on their own.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Snufkin-It does mean a lot actually :) I'm glad I have people rooting for me and the babies. I'm not too concerned at the brown bleeding but my red bleeds all started with a little brown bleeding...so just scared for that really. 

I have decided if the news isn't good tomorrow, (I do believe that there really should be a heartbeat by then if the fetal pole has been detectable for 4 days though) I will wait until the 7 week mark on Wednesday. In the meantime I'm going to go for a second opinion at a different clinic, one with some western doctors. I will agree to the D&C on the Wednesday because I don't want to miscarry naturally. Don't think I'm strong enough to unless I have severe bleeding beforehand and then I'll go in sooner. My husband has agreed to this even though he'd prefer me to wait until 8 weeks but I just don't think I can mentally. We also have a wedding ceremony soon and I would prefer to be up and about and in no risk of bleeding profusely over a tens of thousands of pounds kimono. 

I'm going to take a print out of my fertility friend chart with all the information on it so they believe my dates and I'm going to take this chart on miscarriage diagnosis with me tomorrow. 

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-1-0k2wmdUkY/U1qmSYVwDwI/AAAAAAAAAEc/aNo6yqj-A8g/s1600/MiscarriageAndEctopicAudit.JPG


----------



## NDH

I think thats a very wise plan Niko.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi ladies im cautiously coming over here, i got my BFP a few days ago, by lmp im due 23rd June but my cycles are a few days longer usually so around 26th June but im going with 23rd cos it will make me further along lol, but anyway im cautiously here because 2 months ago i had a chemical pregnancy and last November i had a mmc :( this baby will be due exactly same time as the baby i miscarried would have been celebrating 1st birthday!! I am hopeing that this baby sticks and i dont have to go through any more heartache
Anyway the about me bit :) my name is Charlotte im 29, My OH is Ash and he is 28, i have 3 beautiful children already My oldest boy Brendan is 8yrs this month, My baby boy Kairen is 5, my little girl Avaleigh is 2 and i also have a lovely step son Bobby who is 5


----------



## Buffyx

Hi Charlotte!

This is my first pregnancy. I'm also nervous!


----------



## starluck

Nikoru, it is so wise to be so prepared for your appointment. Good news is it's brown bleeding right now. Thinking of you and feeling positive about you and your babies.

Buffyx, this is my first pregnancy also :) I'm a little nervous but honestly if something out of our control happens there's nothing we could have done, you know? I'm trying to really relax and not over analyze everything. BUT I can't wait for my first scan!! I don't think it will be for a few more weeks though. I went into my RE today for blood work to confirm and when they call me with results later I think they will set up my first scan.

We called our parents and siblings last night and told them the news :happydance: Everyone is so excited! And I'm lucky enough to have my maternal grandmother still doing well health wise (she's 84!) and she got very emotional to become a great grandmother :) I go visit my family in about a month (they live approx 2 hour plane ride away) and I can't wait!


----------



## starluck

Is anyone else having a hard time believing their pregnancy is real? Like it's taking some time to really sink in? Maybe it's because it's my first pregnancy, but it's kind of hard to believe! 

DH asked me last night - "So, this means you're definitely pregnant right?" :dohh::haha:


----------



## Nikoru0111

starluck said:


> Nikoru, it is so wise to be so prepared for your appointment. Good news is it's brown bleeding right now. Thinking of you and feeling positive about you and your babies.
> 
> Buffyx, this is my first pregnancy also :) I'm a little nervous but honestly if something out of our control happens there's nothing we could have done, you know? I'm trying to really relax and not over analyze everything. BUT I can't wait for my first scan!! I don't think it will be for a few more weeks though. I went into my RE today for blood work to confirm and when they call me with results later I think they will set up my first scan.
> 
> We called our parents and siblings last night and told them the news :happydance: Everyone is so excited! And I'm lucky enough to have my maternal grandmother still doing well health wise (she's 84!) and she got very emotional to become a great grandmother :) I go visit my family in about a month (they live approx 2 hour plane ride away) and I can't wait!


Thanks doll! It's my first pregnancy too so having to go through this is rather overwhelming to say the least. Especially in a foreign country. I'm sure I'll battle through whatever the outcome but if it doesn't have a happy ending I'm sure it will make any future pregnancies worse worry wise. I do try and think it is out of my control but that doesn't really calm me much. I've always been a "what if X happens?" type of worrier :(

Also yes, it took a while to sink in, just got used to the idea and then I started bleeding and it's all up in the air again. Anyway, I'd just say enjoy the excitement and happiness, you never know what might happen so just enjoy it.


----------



## weewdy

Nikoru0111 said:


> starluck said:
> 
> 
> Nikoru, it is so wise to be so prepared for your appointment. Good news is it's brown bleeding right now. Thinking of you and feeling positive about you and your babies.
> 
> Buffyx, this is my first pregnancy also :) I'm a little nervous but honestly if something out of our control happens there's nothing we could have done, you know? I'm trying to really relax and not over analyze everything. BUT I can't wait for my first scan!! I don't think it will be for a few more weeks though. I went into my RE today for blood work to confirm and when they call me with results later I think they will set up my first scan.
> 
> We called our parents and siblings last night and told them the news :happydance: Everyone is so excited! And I'm lucky enough to have my maternal grandmother still doing well health wise (she's 84!) and she got very emotional to become a great grandmother :) I go visit my family in about a month (they live approx 2 hour plane ride away) and I can't wait!
> 
> 
> Thanks doll! It's my first pregnancy too so having to go through this is rather overwhelming to say the least. Especially in a foreign country. I'm sure I'll battle through whatever the outcome but if it doesn't have a happy ending I'm sure it will make any future pregnancies worse worry wise. I do try and think it is out of my control but that doesn't really calm me much. I've always been a "what if X happens?" type of worrier :(
> 
> Also yes, it took a while to sink in, just got used to the idea and then I started bleeding and it's all up in the air again. Anyway, I'd just say enjoy the excitement and happiness, you never know what might happen so just enjoy it.Click to expand...

I hope tomorrow you get good news, i will be thinking of you.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru-you're in the home stretch now!! I'm not sure what time it is over there but either way you're closer to at least knowing what's going on :hugs:

Still no nausea. It's like I'm just WAITING for it to hit me. I had it so bad last time it almost feels unnatural to NOT have it :haha: I'm certainly glad though. I could do without the emotions. I'm a freaking rollarcoaster. I'm crying one minute with my anxiety through the roof and the next is all butterflies and rainbows :shrug: Taking it's toll on me for sure!! And the restless legs..


----------



## starluck

kissesandhugs, I've been randomly crying but nothing too crazy. I heard one of my favorite songs on the radio this morning and thought about the baby and how much I love my husband and just started crying. I'm a mush. I also watched this video last night and the part where the nuclei from both parents meets made me cry LOL 

https://www.babycenter.com/2_inside-pregnancy-fertilization_10354435.bc

Do you think walking during the day might help make your legs a bit tired and easier to sleep? I really don't know much about restless legs but sometimes walking really helps me calm down, my legs feel heavier, and so sleep better. Yoga really helps me too :) I'm a yoga teacher part-time (I have a full time corporate job), so I'm biased ;)


----------



## kissesandhugs

I walk all day at work but sit on my ass after work :haha: but we did go for a walk last night in hopes that it would help the rls and it didn't seem to :/ and we're out of bananas as that seemed to help last time. I need to make sure I'm drinking lots of water during the day too. A store trip is in order! -


----------



## Nikoru0111

starluck said:


> kissesandhugs, I've been randomly crying but nothing too crazy. I heard one of my favorite songs on the radio this morning and thought about the baby and how much I love my husband and just started crying. I'm a mush. I also watched this video last night and the part where the nuclei from both parents meets made me cry LOL
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/2_inside-pregnancy-fertilization_10354435.bc
> 
> Do you think walking during the day might help make your legs a bit tired and easier to sleep? I really don't know much about restless legs but sometimes walking really helps me calm down, my legs feel heavier, and so sleep better. Yoga really helps me too :) I'm a yoga teacher part-time (I have a full time corporate job), so I'm biased ;)

Haha at first I thought you were a bit crazy for crying at a scientific video but the music somehow makes it quite emotional. I definitely see how you could cry after watching it!


----------



## starluck

kissesandhugs said:


> I walk all day at work but sit on my ass after work :haha: but we did go for a walk last night in hopes that it would help the rls and it didn't seem to :/ and we're out of bananas as that seemed to help last time. I need to make sure I'm drinking lots of water during the day too. A store trip is in order! -

bananas for the win! i eat a banana every single day, i love 'em.

LOL nikoru!


----------



## Mallerm

Can I join? Just found out yesterday that I am pregnant. I have a 9 month old daughter, so this is pretty crazy. I'm due June 24th.


----------



## maybabydoll

20th June for me - Thank you for this thread and bugs! X x


----------



## Snufkin

We're getting close to the end of June now! There'll be a July group soon! 

My nausea is still pretty bad...had a slightly easier morning today but at 5ish my batteries just fell out and I had to go for a sleep. Luckily my OHs parents are on holiday and could watch my daughter for me (who has picked this time to start rebelling against her nap, which she clearly still needs because without it she gets grumpy as hell and gets big bags under her eyes...oh well...)


----------



## 6footnoodle

Hi everyone!!! Nice to see some familiar names/faces. Congrats to all the BFPs and so sorry for the losses. Good luck Nikoru! I have my fingers crossed for you. I'm a super crazy and have been following this thread for 2 weeks since I started my 2ww lol. So yes I have read every single page. I was very hopeful to have a june baby since my first baby was also a june baby. Only difference is she was June 1st and now I am all the way at the end at June 25th. 

So a bit about me. I am 27 and DH is 31. We have a 16 month old girl :) I am debating whether to stay team yellow this time. Decisions decisions.

I didn't tell family I was pregnant until about 13 weeks last time. I will probably do the same this time. Only hubby and my internet buddies know.

I have had slight nausea since 10dpo. I am terrified MS will be worse than last time. Last time it started at 6 weeks and I was puking daily and lost 5 pounds. Seeing how I already have slight nausea now it's got me a bit scared. I would even say that MS is worse than childbirth hahaha.

So yes put me down for June 25th please. Look forward to going through this journey with all of you :)


----------



## Snorman

Well hi everyone!
Just got a bfp today, too excited to even function normally right now..! :D


----------



## KIALea

Nikoru0111 said:


> Thanks doll! It's my first pregnancy too so having to go through this is rather overwhelming to say the least. Especially in a foreign country. I'm sure I'll battle through whatever the outcome but if it doesn't have a happy ending I'm sure it will make any future pregnancies worse worry wise. I do try and think it is out of my control but that doesn't really calm me much. I've always been a "what if X happens?" type of worrier :(
> 
> Also yes, it took a while to sink in, just got used to the idea and then I started bleeding and it's all up in the air again. Anyway, I'd just say enjoy the excitement and happiness, you never know what might happen so just enjoy it.

Good luck Nikoru keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Buffyx

Snorman! Good to see you got your BFP! :)

Ok so I had my blood taken yesterday and I have my appointment today to confirm results. I woke up at 2am and had a panic attack and had to wake up DH. I am freaking out that they won't have been able to detect HCG and that I'm not actually pregnant. Am I crazy or has anyone else felt like this?


----------



## Snorman

Buffyx said:


> Snorman! Good to see you got your BFP! :)
> 
> Ok so I had my blood taken yesterday and I have my appointment today to confirm results. I woke up at 2am and had a panic attack and had to wake up DH. I am freaking out that they won't have been able to detect HCG and that I'm not actually pregnant. Am I crazy or has anyone else felt like this?

Thank you! :D 

Oh that must be so hard! I know I won't believe it until it's confirmed by a Dr...! 

I'm just sitting here, wandering what I should do next.. Buy prenatals? Check what i can't eat? I'm confused, and at the same time, not really sure if it was a BFP at all (and then I check the photo and see that it was.)


----------



## Buffyx

I was taking prenatals for 2 months already before my BFP. I think you should definitely start taking them :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Oh and I saw your preg test. Looks positive to me :)

I took about 5 or 6 tests in total with an Internet cheapie, a frer and a digital just so I could be sure..but I'm still so scared about my appointment today. I feel sick about it :(


----------



## Snorman

I will have to buy some more of those tests...! 
Now I got all scared....


----------



## coucou11

Hugs Buffy! Won't it be such a relief to get your results!! I don't think you have anything to worry about but of course we all worry, just part of the journey. I took an IC just the other days because I just wanted to see it again :)

I suppose if you were really concerned you could call and ask for the results over the phone prior to your appt? Maybe the nurse will just confirm them for you, although you'll probably still have to go in? Maybe that would just be more stressful though! What time is your appt (or in how many hours - I never have any idea what time it is for everyone on this thread!)


----------



## raelynn

Got my last beta done today, 2328! I get my first scan next week so exciting!


----------



## Buffyx

It is currently 6.30am where I am and my appointment is at 6.30pm!! It's Friday today and my results weren't actually going to be back until tomorrow. I am going on a holiday on Sunday though and the doctor won't open again until Monday. So they have put a rush on my results just so I can get them back tonight.

I told hubby I want to go and get another test before my appointment tonight so that I don't have to look so shocked and sad when he tells me I'm not pregnant. But he told me no :(


----------



## heather2629

I want to join! I'm due in June with my first :)


----------



## Buffyx

Oh, and they don't give results over the phone so I have to wait until I go in, unfortunately.


----------



## Buffyx

That's awesome Raelynn!

Hi Heather :wave:


----------



## kissesandhugs

The energy side of me is popping up and I am at work with NOTHING to do. Wish I was home so I could actually clean which has been terribly neglected preeettty much since BFP :blush: Thank God for OH who has been cooking and cleaning for us!! Just wish I could contribute more.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ohh my 2 year old kisses my belly when I ask "where's the baby at?" :cloud9: He has no idea what it means but it still makes me want to melt into a puddle!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Aww that is too cute :)


----------



## weewdy

Well ladies after my toast and scrambled egg this morning i took my prenatal vitamin and i have been ill all day so its obviously that that doesnt agree with me, so i will speak to the midwife on tuesday about what i should take. 

That is my next problem!

I have the midwife on tuesday at 1pm at my local health centre. I also got a letter today asking if i can attended a social work meeting (for a family i work with not myself) at 1pm on tuesday in the health centre. I phoned and put my apologies in saying i couldnt attend then the panic set in because people have to wait in the one waiting area whether it is for a doctor, dentist or meeting. So i need to think of a way not to be seen because no one knows about my pregnancy and i want to keep it that way till christmas time. There is at least 5 colleagues and the family i work with going to this meeting. So how am i going to do it? I phoned my midwife and the next appointment she can give me is 4 weeks on tuesday which would make me 11 weeks. I am thinking about arriving 5 mins late and hoping she still takes me (posters all over reception saying if you are late your appointment is cancelled).


----------



## Shilo

Snorman said:


> Well hi everyone!
> Just got a bfp today, too excited to even function normally right now..! :D




heather2629 said:


> I want to join! I'm due in June with my first :)

Congrats, ladies! When are your due dates so I can get you added to the front page?

I think I've caught up and got all of the new BFPs added. Congrats everyone! Yay, lots of babies.

Not much going on over here. I can't ever sleep anymore which is driving me crazy. I just toss and turn all night. I thought I had until I was super big and uncomfortable before I couldn't sleep anymore


----------



## Buffyx

That is certainly a predicament! I live in a big town and live two hours away from my family and friends so I havent had to worry about that yet! I'm more concerned about if I get morning sickness how I exolain that at work!

I have read that quite a few people get sick with their prenatal vitamins. Thankfully I have been on them for over two months and have been fine :)


----------



## Buffyx

Shilo! I'm with you on this one. The last three nights (since I got BFP) I have slept horribly :(


----------



## heather2629

Shilo said:


> Snorman said:
> 
> 
> Well hi everyone!
> Just got a bfp today, too excited to even function normally right now..! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heather2629 said:
> 
> 
> I want to join! I'm due in June with my first :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats, ladies! When are your due dates so I can get you added to the front page?Click to expand...

June 17!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Oh my...not sure how to get around that one, Weewdy. Could you say you're seeing the dentist there or something?? I wouldn't want to lie but jeesh..sounds like a tough spot!


----------



## Snufkin

Well I'm just about to try and get some sleep. I think Japan is a good few hours ahead of us, so it'll be Friday already there. Nikoru, not sure what time your appointment is at, but I'm thinking of you and hoping for good news! Let us know as soon as you can how you got on, we're all rooting for you! Xx


----------



## weewdy

kissesandhugs said:


> Oh my...not sure how to get around that one, Weewdy. Could you say you're seeing the dentist there or something?? I wouldn't want to lie but jeesh..sounds like a tough spot!

Thought of that aswell but the actual person comes to the door and shouts your name. So if i am called before 1pm and my colleagues are there they will know the minute the door opens that its the midwife.


----------



## Snorman

Shilo said:


> Snorman said:
> 
> 
> Well hi everyone!
> Just got a bfp today, too excited to even function normally right now..! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heather2629 said:
> 
> 
> I want to join! I'm due in June with my first :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats, ladies! When are your due dates so I can get you added to the front page?
> 
> I think I've caught up and got all of the new BFPs added. Congrats everyone! Yay, lots of babies.
> 
> Not much going on over here. I can't ever sleep anymore which is driving me crazy. I just toss and turn all night. I thought I had until I was super big and uncomfortable before I couldn't sleep anymoreClick to expand...

According to my pregnancy app my due date is June 18. :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Welcome to all the newcomers :)

poysenivye - hmm. maybe I should try my own bracelets. I´ve only ever used them for motion sickness :shrug:
:haha: at the lady asking you about labor... 

NDH/kdmalk/raelynn - My boobs went from DD to G last time, then down to DDD. They´re getting bigger again... :shrug: Wish they´d shrink to C´s... my back would thank me for it 

nicoley - wow, awesome betas :)

smoore - I hope you hear the heartbeat :)

Nikoru - :hugs: , I hope things turn out well. I hope you see progress tomorrow :hugs: 

Radiance - I´m always worried something will go wrong... I think most/all of us are :hugs: 

starluck - yup, definitely having a hard time believing it. Even with bad MS. When it´s only my husband and you guys knowing, it doesn´t feel real yet...

kissesandhugs - I hope MS leaves you alone this time.

Buffyx - It´s normal to fear this. I´m panicking every other day (and POAS every day too)...

Snorman - Prenatals are good to take, even when you´re just TTC :)
What you really need to avoid is undercooked and raw food. Other than that, just be careful. There are lists everywhere explaining what you should avoid :)

kissesandhugs - can you lend me some of your energy?;

weewdy - try a different brand?
Hmm. That´s a dilemma. Not sure how to avoid being seen...

Shilo - sleep issues start and end pregnancies, usually I think :shrug: These days I can´t sleep as I´m constantly needing to pee...

AFM - a question for you ladies.
When you go for an early scan, does the doctor use the want that gynecologists use, or is it an "outside-type" scanner...?
I´m wondering if it might be bad for the pregnancy to be scanned with a wand?
I have a gyno appointment on the 24th, and then an appointment with a Midwife on the 6th of November. She would probably order a scan a few days after that... Should I keep my 24th appointment, or should I wait for the "outside-type" scan?


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks preg_pilot :hugs: I'm just super nervous because we (stupidly) told our parents we are pregnant before confirming with blood. Just don't want to disappoint them. 

I'm feeling really nauseous this morning. This is pretty much the first time I've felt like this.


----------



## Beadette

I've had both internal and external scans at 6ish weeks. I'm fairly certain the internal one won't harm a pregnancy. It doesn't hurt or anything. Like a skinny dildo with a condom on the end! LMAO sometimes (depending sometimes on factors such as mothers weight) they cannot get a good enough view abdominally at early scans. 

With my last pregnancy she tried externally (abdominally) first and we saw heartbeat so no need to go internal.


----------



## coucou11

Buffy let us know how it goes today! Sorry you have to wait all day for it though! :( Maybe if you can go shopping or go for a long walk or something then time will pass more quickly. Or, of course, if you have to go to work then time will drag on for eternity....

Weewdy - could you maybe ask them to be discreet when calling you? You could just try to explain the situation when you check in and say if there is a way you could just signal me from the front desk or something? I would hope they would be understanding but I know that's not always the case.


----------



## raelynn

preg_pilot - My early scans have always been internal and it doesn't cause any harm so internal or external is fine.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks Snufkin, it is 7am here on Friday and my appointment is at 14:30...have not slept well probably due to nerves. I feel sick also probably due to nerves. I have stomach ache, I think it's gas but it's really scaring me. Feel like I'm going crazy! Hubby is going through a hard time at work. Culture just is not the same over here. He started a new job beginning of sept and his collegues are telling him he is useless. Japan so has a culture of staying really late at work because apparently if you work all day with no food and no break that makes you a better worker. Yesterday he went in at 8am and didn't leave until after 10pm. I was alone all day. He even told them the situation with me and they said it was not relevant. Basically he has to keep going in and staying very late. It's just another thing that we don't need right now! He is really sad about it, don't know how he'll take the results today if they are bad. Although I think he is in denial and not ready to accept anything until Wednesday anyway. *sigh*


----------



## Buffyx

:hugs: Nikoru. Good luck x

Coucou - we just took our dogs for a walk and I'm going to the shops shortly after I get changed. I don't have to work today, thank goodness. I'm on holidays from work for Three weeks :)


----------



## Buffyx

I just called my doctor and they have my results back already! I changed my appointment to 4.15 instead of 6.30.


----------



## raelynn

Nikoru - Hoping for good news for you!

buffyx - That's great that the results are in early. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mangoberry

Hi PregPilot - its completely ok to go for Internal scan anytime of the pregnancy and even anytime during your cycle. I have gone for it around the time I was ovulating and in that cycle itself I got my BFP.

Nikoru - thinking of you, fingers crossed for you and I hope everything is Ok :hugs:


----------



## Shilo

I think it's almost time for your scan where you are, Nikoru. So I just wanted to say I'm thinking of you. I hope those little babies are just giving you a hard time and surprise you with two little perfect heartbeats.

I am very hopeful for you but in the event it is bad news, we're all here for you. I've been exactly where you are 4 months ago. Please don't hesitate to message me if you did ever need to talk. Good luck <3


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thank you shilo, I'm so touched that you were checking what time it is for me. Thank you so much! I am beyond nervous right now. My husband and I are just on our way and we both look depressed and heads held down. It's hard to feel otherwise. Just wish I was lucky enough to feel excited about it. Going to have to sit with all the excited pregnant ladies when I get there too. 

Thank you so much for all the support and your thoughts guys. Im post again when my appointment is over in probably 1 hour and a quarter.


----------



## Shilo

I know, I'm sorry you don't get to be excited. I was going for scans every week with my miscarriage knowing that I was going to miscarry and having to sit in a room full of excited pregnant women. It sucks. On Mother's Day, my OB was closed so I had to go to the hospital to get a blood draw since I was being monitored closely since we didn't know if it was ectopic or not yet. They acted like I was an inconvenience. I was in the room waiting and the nurses in the hallway were talking about me with an attitude and said "Who comes to get blood drawn on a Sunday & Mother's Day?" Thanks lady. Needless to say, I awkwardly cried while they drew my blood and then I got the hell out of there. Of course only hours later did I think of good comebacks I should have said to make them feel like shit 

Even with this pregnancy, I dreaded my scan because all I knew was bad news from scans and pregnancy in the past. I was pleasantly surprised this time and I hope you are too <3 I'm glad your husband is able to be there with you either way.


----------



## weewdy

Nikoru - i really hope everything has went well with your scan and you got to see 2 little heartbeats.


----------



## Beadette

Hope you are ok Nikoru x


----------



## Buffyx

Hope everything went ok Nikoru :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Thinking of you Nikoru. Hoping for good news!


----------



## KIALea

Shilo said:


> Snorman said:
> 
> 
> Well hi everyone!
> Just got a bfp today, too excited to even function normally right now..! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heather2629 said:
> 
> 
> I want to join! I'm due in June with my first :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats, ladies! When are your due dates so I can get you added to the front page?
> 
> I think I've caught up and got all of the new BFPs added. Congrats everyone! Yay, lots of babies.
> 
> Not much going on over here. I can't ever sleep anymore which is driving me crazy. I just toss and turn all night. I thought I had until I was super big and uncomfortable before I couldn't sleep anymoreClick to expand...

Me too pls due june 24th :cloud9:


----------



## Shilo

I think I got you added yesterday, kia. If not I'll get it next time I'm on the computer and not my phone. 

Hope you're okay Nikoru


----------



## KIALea

Buffyx said:


> Shilo! I'm with you on this one. The last three nights (since I got BFP) I have slept horribly :(

Hi buffyx glad you got your bfp and fx for your results. You posted in my thread in two week wait called 1dpo = 1st oct and it seems to be a lucky thread as 5 possibly 6 bfps :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

There were two heartbeats and they are measuring a good size!!! There is a still a big size SCH though. So not out of the wood yet. I cried I was so relieved. They are non identical twins as apparently I ovulated twice. I need to go back in a week. Still scared but glad they got heartbeats. I think I can be a little more positive. The doctor didn't seem overly worried about the SCH but he wasn't overly positive or reassuring either she said it could still be a problem. She kept saying having twins will be tough. One of them was smaller so she thinks it was conceived later. Not sure of my chances but for today I am pregnant!


----------



## Buffyx

KIALea said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Shilo! I'm with you on this one. The last three nights (since I got BFP) I have slept horribly :(
> 
> Hi buffyx glad you got your bfp and fx for your results. You posted in my thread in two week wait called 1dpo = 1st oct and it seems to be a lucky thread as 5 possibly 6 bfps :)Click to expand...

Haha wow!! Very lucky! My results were confirmed. Now I can relax a little bit.


----------



## Buffyx

Nikoru0111 said:


> There were two heartbeats and they are measuring a good size!!! There is a still a big size SCH though. So not out of the wood yet. I cried I was so relieved. They are non identical twins as apparently I ovulated twice. I need to go back in a week. Still scared but glad they got heartbeats. I think I can be a little more positive. The doctor didn't seem overly worried about the SCH but he wasn't overly positive or reassuring either she said it could still be a problem. She kept saying having twins will be tough. One of them was smaller so she thinks it was conceived later. Not sure of my chances but for today I am pregnant!

That's good news Nikoru!! :flower:


----------



## Shilo

I already replied in your other post Nikoru but I am so very happy for you <3


----------



## raelynn

Nikoru - So happy you saw two heartbeats. Congrats! I'm sure there will still be a lot of worrying but at least you have something to celebrate today!

Buffyx - Glad your results came in good today!


----------



## Snufkin

Nikoru0111 said:


> There were two heartbeats and they are measuring a good size!!! There is a still a big size SCH though. So not out of the wood yet. I cried I was so relieved. They are non identical twins as apparently I ovulated twice. I need to go back in a week. Still scared but glad they got heartbeats. I think I can be a little more positive. The doctor didn't seem overly worried about the SCH but he wasn't overly positive or reassuring either she said it could still be a problem. She kept saying having twins will be tough. One of them was smaller so she thinks it was conceived later. Not sure of my chances but for today I am pregnant!


I KNEW IT!!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:

What's your plan going forward? Are you able to just stay home for a while and rest?


----------



## yoshy

Nikoru0111 said:


> There were two heartbeats and they are measuring a good size!!! There is a still a big size SCH though. So not out of the wood yet. I cried I was so relieved. They are non identical twins as apparently I ovulated twice. I need to go back in a week. Still scared but glad they got heartbeats. I think I can be a little more positive. The doctor didn't seem overly worried about the SCH but he wasn't overly positive or reassuring either she said it could still be a problem. She kept saying having twins will be tough. One of them was smaller so she thinks it was conceived later. Not sure of my chances but for today I am pregnant!

That's great news, Nikoru! I've been thinking about you all morning, and hoping for good news!

Hope the news continues to be good :happydance:


----------



## Snorman

Nikoru0111 said:


> There were two heartbeats and they are measuring a good size!!! There is a still a big size SCH though. So not out of the wood yet. I cried I was so relieved. They are non identical twins as apparently I ovulated twice. I need to go back in a week. Still scared but glad they got heartbeats. I think I can be a little more positive. The doctor didn't seem overly worried about the SCH but he wasn't overly positive or reassuring either she said it could still be a problem. She kept saying having twins will be tough. One of them was smaller so she thinks it was conceived later. Not sure of my chances but for today I am pregnant!

That sounds good, Nikoru! 
Sog lad to hear about the two heartbeats! :)


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations nikoru0111 twins!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NDH

Yay Nikoru I'm so happy all is progressing well so far! Hopefully the SCH resolves itself before giving you any more scares. And the good news about fraternal twins is your pregnancy should hopefully not be much higher risk than usual.


----------



## kit603

Congratulations Nikoru! :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks so much guys! I don't want to think about the future too much but if I do end up going full term, I probably will end up with a scheduled C-section at around 36-38 weeks I guess meaning I might not be having a June baby...still pleeeeease let me stay here with you guys! You are all so awesome! :hugs:


----------



## mangoberry

Nikoru0111 said:


> There were two heartbeats and they are measuring a good size!!! There is a still a big size SCH though. So not out of the wood yet. I cried I was so relieved. They are non identical twins as apparently I ovulated twice. I need to go back in a week. Still scared but glad they got heartbeats. I think I can be a little more positive. The doctor didn't seem overly worried about the SCH but he wasn't overly positive or reassuring either she said it could still be a problem. She kept saying having twins will be tough. One of them was smaller so she thinks it was conceived later. Not sure of my chances but for today I am pregnant!


Thats really good news Nikoru! :) Relax and Enjoy now - you have been going through a lot of stress.


----------



## jaan613

Hi Everyone. 

Hope I can join you all :) I got my BFP 13dPIUI (yesterday!) 

I can't believe it, so so thrilled! 

My expected due date is: June 27th, 2015

I go for my first BETA tomorrow and my first appointment for an ultrasound is October 30th.

I am so excited but trying to be extra cautious too as I have miscarried in the past.

Really hoping and wishing we all have a healthy and happy pregnancy!!


----------



## smoore

Ahhh, Nikoru!!! I'm so happy for you!! First thing I did after waking up (6am here) was check to see if you had posted an update. I am so mad at those doctors that wanted to do a d&c without following up, but over the moon happy for you!


----------



## Nikoru0111

smoore said:


> Ahhh, Nikoru!!! I'm so happy for you!! First thing I did after waking up (6am here) was check to see if you had posted an update. I am so mad at those doctors that wanted to do a d&c without following up, but over the moon happy for you!

Yeah can't believe she nearly killed my babies! The other doctor today had the cheek to tell me "the procedure is now cancelled"! Well I should bloody hope so! 

Still scared about the SCH...been reading some horror stories about it. Very scary. Just got to take one week at a time I guess and just hope I can get to at least 24 weeks without too many problems.


----------



## kdmalk

Nikoru, first thing I did when I woke up was check bnb to see how your appointment went. I am so happy for you--TWO HEARTBEATS! I bet your husband is thrilled. Stay positive. You have overcome so much already. You are meant to have those babies! So happy to have you in our group. We are all here for you!


----------



## starluck

Nikoru, YAY!!! 2 heartbeats!!! This is fantastic news :happydance: Breathe a sigh of relief and hopefully the SCH resolves itself. "the procedure is now cancelled" - what an ahole. DUH it better f'in be cancelled!!! (pardon my language ;) these doctors of yours really have me fired up )

Yay raelynn! 

buffyx, glad your results were confirmed! 

kissesandhugs, that's SO cute!!! My DH kisses my belly every day and is already talking to him/her :cloud9:

preg_pilot, I go for my first early scan in probably 3-4 weeks so I'm not sure but i think the vaginal one would be fine. I'm like mangoberry - they used it to check for ovulation and I got my BFP!

welcome and congrats jaan613 :) my due date is june 28 (based on my ovulation day)!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru yesss!!! I just KNEW you'd see two heartbeats. I'm over the moon for you! I bet your dh is on cloud 9 as well :) Take it one day at a time! Sch may be scary but it's actually pretty common!! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Nikoru0111 said:


> smoore said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh, Nikoru!!! I'm so happy for you!! First thing I did after waking up (6am here) was check to see if you had posted an update. I am so mad at those doctors that wanted to do a d&c without following up, but over the moon happy for you!
> 
> Yeah can't believe she nearly killed my babies! The other doctor today had the cheek to tell me "the procedure is now cancelled"! Well I should bloody hope so!
> 
> Still scared about the SCH...been reading some horror stories about it. Very scary. Just got to take one week at a time I guess and just hope I can get to at least 24 weeks without too many problems.Click to expand...

Just try to read and focus on the good outcomes not the bad ones :hugs: and remember the internet bias - everything always seems like worst outcomes are far far more frequent than they are as people who have normal expected outcomes rarely will post as such.


----------



## starluck

Nikoru - I want to echo EXACTLY what NDH said! People tend to post more about the bad stuff because they need support more as compared to if everything is going along fine.

:hugs: I really do have a good feeling about you and your babies <3 Keep your head up and enjoy your pregnancy as much as possible :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Congratulations on two heartbeats Nikoru- am thrilled for you and keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Marlarky

Yay nikoru! I've been kinda lurking on your posts and keeping up with your updates. So glad everything is fine and good momma for waiting it out ! Xxx


----------



## 6footnoodle

Congrats Nikoru :) That's awesome news.



So I see a tinge of light brownish pink in my cm the past 2 days. My period is technically due tomorrow. I am 15dpo today. If I was having a chemical pregnancy would the pregnancy test line be gone now? I took one yesterday and it was darker than the test I took on monday...


----------



## nicoley

So had red bleeding again last night and my first ultrasound isn't till nov 5 which makes me 8w 5d..so my nurse friend that works at ob booked me in for a ultrasound in a couple hours..more to see if we can see the reason of the bleeding..figure I likely won't see much if anything at 6 weeks..


----------



## Snufkin

Well hopefully you'll see *something* to put your mind at ease, just don't expect too much. I think a heartbeat is possible at 6 weeks, bot no heartbeat doesn't mean bad news either. 

Is anyone else deadly tired all the time? Nausea has been slightly better the past two days, but I could honestly just sleep all day. I'm okay walking short distances, but I can't stand standing ( :D ), just get soooo sleepy! I went for a walk with my daughter this morning and that was fine, but I'm so glad she's having a long nap so I can just lie on the bed and do nothing.


----------



## kit603

Good luck nicoley :hugs: I had a scan earlier this week (6+2) and youre right you don't really see much but you should see the sac and maybe the fetal pole. There is a chance they might detect a hb after 6weeks too - they did see mine at 6+2. Please don't worry if you don't though, for some people it's not there until 7 or, in some cases, even 8 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## kit603

Speaking of scans... I saw my midwife today for some blood tests and she's had to move my next scan back :(

It was booked for 12th November, but I was only measuring 6+2 at my scan on Wednesday with EPU so she's moved it back because the NT scan has to be done between 11+2 and 14+1 and now that my dates have moved back I'll only be 10+2... :( Next available appt. is 24th November, so it's an extra 12 days to wait but I should be exactly 12 weeks :brat:


----------



## poysenivye

Nik - I am so happy for you! 

I must say, we have several examples of random break through bleeding for one reason or another turning out to be positive events! 

I am attaching my 6+5 sonogram...my DH asked if I had posted it, and I told him no, so he asked if I was "ashamed of our little blob". So, here it is...

Glad everyone is doing well. I would like to say again, this PSI bands or seabands are brilliant, I feel so much better with them on, just make sure they are placed in the correct location and have enough pressure. Otherwise, insomnia is still my enemy, I have been taking Benadryl to coax myself to sleep it's not wanting to work anymore...my ambien is peaking out at me beckoning me to have one. Ugh...sleep...why do you hate me so?!
 



Attached Files:







Blob.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Radiance

Nikoru0111 said:


> There were two heartbeats and they are measuring a good size!!! There is a still a big size SCH though. So not out of the wood yet. I cried I was so relieved. They are non identical twins as apparently I ovulated twice. I need to go back in a week. Still scared but glad they got heartbeats. I think I can be a little more positive. The doctor didn't seem overly worried about the SCH but he wasn't overly positive or reassuring either she said it could still be a problem. She kept saying having twins will be tough. One of them was smaller so she thinks it was conceived later. Not sure of my chances but for today I am pregnant!

So happy for you!! Especially for the two heartbeats :happydance: According to my doctors, SCH are more of a cause for worry when they are about the same size or bigger than sac. :thumbup: I had my SCH my entire pregnancy- even at five weeks with one of my boys. Try not to listen to too many horror stories ;) It didn't give me any problems, I actually oddly didn't have bleeding although normally you do get bleeding with it. I was always warned about the bleeding and cramping. If all goes well and I carry past first trimester AND don't go into preterm labor I will be induced early, so I will also have a end of May baby. 


-------------------------

Happy to see all the good updates and scans!! Hopefully I will have the same good news next week at mine!! I actually had a dream that I missed my appointment!! I woke up to see the date was the 24th and I had thought it was the 20th. :haha:

Hopefully everything is ok with those who are experiencing bleeding. I'm thinking of each one of you :hugs:


----------



## zaycain

Congrats Nik! Glad you can rest easy for a while.

Welcome all new June Bugs.

I've been around lurking. MS started two days ago and it sucks. I feel like I am perpetually hungover. I have my first prenatal appointment 8w+4 on Oct 29th. They said they'd schedule an appointment right away, but I figured I'd save some money and go in a little later, since all they will tell me is what I already know. Still can't believe all of this.

I'm most nervous about telling my good friend. She went through IVF and got pregnant 7 weeks before I did. She's glowing and I'm afraid my news will burst her bubble. I gotta believe that she'll be happy no matter what, but nevertheless, you don't know how people will react to these situations.


----------



## CrystalJMM

So pleased with all the good news I'm seeing.

:dust: to everyone having concerns. Hoping for positive outcomes all around.

I've been having issues sleeping since my :bfp:. I fall asleep no problem but then I wake up between 1am-3am and can't get back to sleep. I'm up for work at 5:30am but it's starting to catch up to me. Very tired today.

Mild cramping on the left (that has been since day 1 as well) and a little heartburn today (which is normal for me...I've had it mildly since I found out I'm pregnant because I stopped taking my meds...just a little stronger today), the girls are a little sore but nothing unbearable. Hoping my lack of any "real" symptoms is okay. I know I'm very early. :blush:


----------



## nicoley

This momma seen the heartbeat..116bpm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 10


----------



## starluck

6footnoodle and nicoley, i hope the bleeding resolves itself soon :hugs: thinking of you both!!!!!! i read that many women experience spotting or bleeding throughout their pregnancies, so hopefully you have nothing to worry about. my dh's mom bled her entire pregnancy on and off when she was pregnant with my dh (she actually didn't realize she was pregnant for a few months because she thought it was her period! he was a 'surprise' ;) )

nicoley - yay for seeing the heartbeat!! that must have been a big relief.

Snufkin, I was really tired yesterday (and had a good bought of m/s), but today I feel almost totally normal. Some light cramping, sore/bigger boobs, but my energy is pretty good today. I'm glad you get a chance to rest a bit today!

awww poysenivye ~ look at your little baby!! if my m/s keeps up i'm going to look into the seabands. I'm assuming PSI bands are the same as seabands?

crystal, it's funny you mention sleep because i noticed i have a hard time falling asleep too! and this morning my eyes popped open at 4:30 and i couldn't go back to sleep. i usually get up at 5, but that extra 30 minutes makes a difference!


----------



## starsunshine

Aw that's amazing news nikoru0111 glad it's all turned out well. Our bodies are fantastic things aren't they!


----------



## coucou11

Niko hooray!!! So so thrilled for you, what a joy and relief! Now just to take care of yourself and try to rest up and relax, those babies need you! Step away from the Google :)

And Nicoley, congrats on the heartbeat! So thrilling!

Gosh I am just bursting to go and see my doc, it's so exciting hearing all the good news around here, and now I just want to join you all with a heartbeat. Just over a week!

AFM, I agree the MS is mild but gives me a perpetually hungover feeling. I am absolutely wiped which doesn't work well with work, which is super busy. Finally, had a total emotional day yesterday, cried like 4 times (once reading the Velveteen Rabbit to my daughter, oy). So, yeah, I'm not loving this week of symptoms.


----------



## preg_pilot

Thanks guys. I feel much better about going to that internal scan now... by my approximation, I should be about 6+4 at the time of the scan...
We´ll see if her findings will say otherwise :)

Nikoru - Oh wow, I´m so glad you got to hear both heartbeats :hugs: I´m immensely relieved for you. :thumbup: 

jaan - welcome to the group :)

6footnoodle - I hope AF doesn´t catch you. FX for a sticky bean :dust:
The line should start to get lighter each day if it is indeed a chemical... :hugs:

kit - aww. I hope time passes quickly :(

poysenivye - hehe, such a cute blob ;)


AFM - I tried eating marinated ginger (sushi-ginger) yesterday. And I was MS free from 8pm yesterday, until 1pm today :) :happydance:
7 more days until my first scan :)
One weird thing I noticed today. I´ve been lactating ever since having LO. It only just stopped now. I guess my boobs are changing milk types or something?


----------



## Radiance

Am I the only one craving for junk food... Mainly caramel with ice cream or peanut butter/chocolate. I am normally a really healthy eater but the only thing I want is what I listed above... And mash potatoes. The look and taste of fresh fruit and fresh veggies make me extremely nausea


----------



## kit603

I seem to be alternating :haha: Sometimes I just want healthy food and other times in desperate for junk food.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Anyone who has had a baby previously: Do your boobs feel painful such as if they were slightly engorged or the beginning of mastitis?? That's how it feels, almost engorged and I feel as if I should go breastfeed to relieve myself :haha:


----------



## Radiance

I think I'm going to give in and go to the ER tonight. My appointment is in a week- not ultrasound and I can't be seen sooner. My two year old, 48 pounds jumped off the couch on my back. Took the wind out of me for a few seconds. Sigh :cry: How can I not worry.


----------



## Buffyx

Radiance said:


> Am I the only one craving for junk food... Mainly caramel with ice cream or peanut butter/chocolate. I am normally a really healthy eater but the only thing I want is what I listed above... And mash potatoes. The look and taste of fresh fruit and fresh veggies make me extremely nausea

I had no trouble eating steamed veggies lady night, but the thought of eating a salad makes me feel nauseous!


----------



## CrystalJMM

Radiance said:


> I think I'm going to give in and go to the ER tonight. My appointment is in a week- not ultrasound and I can't be seen sooner. My two year old, 48 pounds jumped off the couch on my back. Took the wind out of me for a few seconds. Sigh :cry: How can I not worry.

Aw, I hope everything turns out alright. :hugs:


----------



## Snufkin

kissesandhugs said:


> Anyone who has had a baby previously: Do your boobs feel painful such as if they were slightly engorged or the beginning of mastitis?? That's how it feels, almost engorged and I feel as if I should go breastfeed to relieve myself :haha:

Yeah, kind of like that except they don't actually feel full (because they're not obviously), but yeah, I do get that kind of pressure feeling. When I got mastitis it just started over night though, so I wouldn't know what the beginning felt like. I checked myself before bed because I was aware my daughters sudden disinterest in BF may cause problems and all was fine. Woke up at 4am with a high fever, rock hard boob, and throwing up...I had to go in to hospital for IV antibiotics. Mastitis is the devil.


----------



## kit603

Hope everything is ok Radiance xx


----------



## starluck

I hope everything is okay Radiance!!

I've been craving healthy foods. We'll see how long that lasts. I am a healthy eater though, so maybe it'll stick around. However, I am shocked that I have no interest in ice cream; I am typically an ice cream fiend!!


----------



## pb921124

Hi Ladies,

Just been lurking these last couple of weeks. I find that I get home and by the time I get all caught up with all the posts I'm too tired to reply and just end up going to sleep. I have been going to sleep soooo early these days. But today I needed to say a BIG thank you to everyone who has mentioned sea bands. I was reading through today and saw that Poy has mentioned sea bands and I remember them being mentioned in other posts too. So since I was having one of my worst episodes this morning and was struggling to keep down my breakfast I went right out and bought them. MIRACLE WORKERS!!!!

This is the best I have felt since I found out I was pregnant since I have been suffering with M/S since and it even got so bad that my dr prescribed Zofran (which I only take when I am vomiting and can't keep any food down because I'm really not too comfortable taking meds while pregnant, even though the doctor reassured us they were fine)

Love Love Love these bands. Thank you Poy and all the other ladies who have mentioned them!!


----------



## pb921124

Radiance said:


> I think I'm going to give in and go to the ER tonight. My appointment is in a week- not ultrasound and I can't be seen sooner. My two year old, 48 pounds jumped off the couch on my back. Took the wind out of me for a few seconds. Sigh :cry: How can I not worry.

Fingers crossed that everything is ok. Hopefully at this stage because baby is so small its not a big issue. Big :hugs:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Radiance- hope everything went well at ER but I'm positive it will have been just fine! 

I think my SCH is bigger than my sacs at the moment :( just have to hope that the sacs keep growing but the SCH doesn't. It is small but not relatively small. Relative to the sacs it's pretty big! :( I just sneezed really hard and it made me scared of bleeding :( 

I'm craving healthy stuff right now. Salad. Fruit. Vegetables. Soup. My stupid husband ordered something last night at a restaurant and told me it was all vegetables. The lighting was pretty dim and Japanese vegetables can be weird and wonderful anyway. Took a bite and turned out it had tripe in it!!! Makes me sick just thinking about it! :dohh:

Only slight morning sickness. I'm mainly nauseous most of the time but I haven't actually vomited yet. I might try and invest in some of those sea bands before it gets any worse. Thanks for the recommendation poys and pb9!

My boobs have also started to get a little hard. Thought it was a good sign...didn't think it wasn't normal lol.

Anyway at least for this weekend I'm in positive vibe mode lol. I'm banishing all bleeding it is not welcome!


----------



## Buffyx

I'm so glad you are feeling positive!! :hugs:


----------



## poysenivye

starluck said:


> 6footnoodle and nicoley, i hope the bleeding resolves itself soon :hugs: thinking of you both!!!!!! i read that many women experience spotting or bleeding throughout their pregnancies, so hopefully you have nothing to worry about. my dh's mom bled her entire pregnancy on and off when she was pregnant with my dh (she actually didn't realize she was pregnant for a few months because she thought it was her period! he was a 'surprise' ;) )
> 
> nicoley - yay for seeing the heartbeat!! that must have been a big relief.
> 
> Snufkin, I was really tired yesterday (and had a good bought of m/s), but today I feel almost totally normal. Some light cramping, sore/bigger boobs, but my energy is pretty good today. I'm glad you get a chance to rest a bit today!
> 
> awww poysenivye ~ look at your little baby!! if my m/s keeps up i'm going to look into the seabands. I'm assuming PSI bands are the same as seabands?
> 
> crystal, it's funny you mention sleep because i noticed i have a hard time falling asleep too! and this morning my eyes popped open at 4:30 and i couldn't go back to sleep. i usually get up at 5, but that extra 30 minutes makes a difference!

The seabands have a headband type cloth around the wrist, the PSI have an adjustable plastic wrist band and adjustable pressure point dots.


----------



## mangoberry

Radiance said:


> I think I'm going to give in and go to the ER tonight. My appointment is in a week- not ultrasound and I can't be seen sooner. My two year old, 48 pounds jumped off the couch on my back. Took the wind out of me for a few seconds. Sigh :cry: How can I not worry.

I hope everything is Ok Radiance. :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

Nikoru0111 said:


> smoore said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh, Nikoru!!! I'm so happy for you!! First thing I did after waking up (6am here) was check to see if you had posted an update. I am so mad at those doctors that wanted to do a d&c without following up, but over the moon happy for you!
> 
> Yeah can't believe she nearly killed my babies! The other doctor today had the cheek to tell me "the procedure is now cancelled"! Well I should bloody hope so!
> 
> Still scared about the SCH...been reading some horror stories about it. Very scary. Just got to take one week at a time I guess and just hope I can get to at least 24 weeks without too many problems.Click to expand...

I'm so glad you went with your gut and didn't let them do the d&c :hugs: Congratulations!!! And how eerie that your DH knew it was twins right away!!!

I had a SCH with my second daughter.... I bled a lot but it eventually went away around 11 weeks.... hope yours resolves itself and doesn't bother your babies :hugs:


----------



## gsdrn

Congrats Nikoru0111, I'm really glad that you got to see the two heart beats. 

AFM I've been exhausted and having such realistic dreams every night that I wake up confused and feeling like I didn't really slee . Anyone else having them? Or have a suggestion as to how to have a nice dream free sleep?


----------



## pb921124

Nikoru - thumbs up to having positive vibes this weekend :thumbup: and huge congrats on the twins!:happydance:

Gsdrn- I was experiencing the same thing my first few weeks, that and insomnia. Now I'm out like a log because I'm just so tired all the time. Hope you start getting restful sleep soon:sleep:


----------



## Radiance

Thanks everyone. I've been here five hours and still haven't been seen. It's 10pm and I am absolutely exhausted. Not to mention my house is about 30 minutes away. Hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Ah that's so annoying radiance! I'm sure everything will be fine though. Let us know how you get on, we are worried! Hope you get seen soon. Take care of yourself X


----------



## jaan613

Hi everyone,
Thanks for the warm welcome :)

Had my first beta today, 148.01 at 15dpIUI.

I'm going to take it step by step this time and not get tooooooo overly excited. I was crushed with my last miscarriage. Just want to see that heartbeat! :)

Hope everyone's doing well - safe sound and happy x


----------



## jaan613

Radiance said:


> Thanks everyone. I've been here five hours and still haven't been seen. It's 10pm and I am absolutely exhausted. Not to mention my house is about 30 minutes away. Hopefully it won't be too much longer.

Oh dear! Best of luck honey!


----------



## Radiance

So doctor was really understanding. He did a quick scan with the portable, they can't see much before 12 weeks with them... Well what they want so they normally don't. We say sac clear as day and a little glimpse of baby but again, since it's not so great early on I'm getting one from a technician with a better machine for dating and heartbeat. Fingers crossed. Ultrasounds are always a trigger for me. I cried when he saw the sac since we only saw a thick lining two weeks ago.


----------



## Radiance

UPDATE: We saw baby AND heartbeat!!! :D Baby measured a few days behind but that can be normal and doctor said scan was perfect. She couldn't give me a picture- no printer so in a day or so I'm coming back to get a CD of the scan. I'm still here, waiting for my blood test (hCG)- why they are doing it... Not sure since my scan was perfect. So I'll be leaving around 1am. Yawn!!! I can't believe I've been here so long.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Ah it's been a long night but at least you have seen the baby and a heartbeat now! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## btabitha

Went in today to my cardiologist for my annual exams ( I've had heart surgery etc, so I'm terrified now, very high risk) , needless to say my exams weren't completed as my routine Urine came up pregnant, I'm still in very much disbelief...but wanted to introduce myself...the name is Tabitha and due June 24


----------



## btabitha

That's awesome, congrats! Hope that eases your mind!


----------



## btabitha

Oh my...your profile pic looks like what I went through yesterday...congrats to us all im trying to tell myself!


----------



## Radiance

Thanks everyone! I am so relieved and feeling wonderful now. :cloud9:




btabitha said:


> Went in today to my cardiologist for my annual exams ( I've had heart surgery etc, so I'm terrified now, very high risk) , needless to say my exams weren't completed as my routine Urine came up pregnant, I'm still in very much disbelief...but wanted to introduce myself...the name is Tabitha and due June 24

Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats!! :)


----------



## jaan613

Radiance said:


> UPDATE: We saw baby AND heartbeat!!! :D Baby measured a few days behind but that can be normal and doctor said scan was perfect. She couldn't give me a picture- no printer so in a day or so I'm coming back to get a CD of the scan. I'm still here, waiting for my blood test (hCG)- why they are doing it... Not sure since my scan was perfect. So I'll be leaving around 1am. Yawn!!! I can't believe I've been here so long.

That is awesome! :) So happy for you!


----------



## Buffyx

Well girls, I'm off on my holiday early in the morning and will be back in 18 days. Have a happy and healthy couple of weeks and see you back here then :hugs:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Take care buffy! See you in a few weeks! 

Well my husband only thought to tell me now that the heartbeats were a little slow apparently. *sigh* the doctor told him in Japanese but didn't say anything to me. I'm the bloody patient! The doctor can speak perfect English and she still insisted on speaking to him. He also has a habit of not listening properly either. Hmm I really want to change hospitals now but apparently that one is the best...

Up until now I thought their heart rates were fine. Looks like it will be another week if worry for me. Can I ever relax?! Go back the day before my birthday. Scared of bad result. Will totally ruin my birthday. 

Worst part is I can't exactly call the reception and ask for the numbers because although the reception say they speak English they don't! My husband won't call them because he says it's fine and I worry too much but he knows nothing about pregnancy or medical stuff. 

It's times like this I just want to be back in the UK. *sigh*


----------



## kissesandhugs

Radiance I'm so glad everything turned out great!

Nikoru I can't remember where I heard this (believe it was somewhere on babyandbump) but I believe when the heartbeats just start beating it can start out slow. Maybe they just started before you got the scan?


----------



## Melissa_M

^^was just going to post this exact thing.. when you first hear the heartbeat 6-7 weeks it's slower than the 120-180 they like to hear later on :flower:


----------



## Radiance

The doctor and technician last night said that a normal heartbeat at 6+ is 120-170 but could be a little lower if they just started beating... The doctor you've been seeing has given out a lot of misinformation so I wouldn't be too worried. She did try to give you a D&C with some progress, you came back with two babies and two heartbeats. Your progress is lovely! Our little bean was 124 <3 :hugs:


----------



## starluck

Got my second beta back from this morning - it's 139 (13 dpo)! First beta was two days ago and was 53 (11 dpo). Doubling time right now is 34.5 hours, so that's great!! :thumbup: However, my progesterone is low again :( I'm wondering if that's why my symptoms seem to have disappeared the last two days. I have to double my suppository dose (2x/day instead of 1x/day). Now I'm worried - what if the double dose still isn't enough and I can't hold onto the baby? The dr. will call me on Monday to schedule a scan and probably another blood test to check up on my progesterone level.

gsdrn, I had two weird and very real feeling dreams last night! I can only remember one this morning.

Yay Jaan! Congratulations!!

:yipee::headspin::wohoo: radiance, I'm so glad you saw the heartbeat! GAH I can't wait and pray to see my baby's heartbeat in the next few weeks.

enjoy your holiday buffy!

Nikoru, i'm glad the other ladies could help regarding the slower heartbeat!


----------



## starluck

Is it normal for pregnancy symptoms to come and go day to day? 

Now I'm so worried.


----------



## Shilo

Nikoru0111 said:


> Take care buffy! See you in a few weeks!
> 
> Well my husband only thought to tell me now that the heartbeats were a little slow apparently. *sigh* the doctor told him in Japanese but didn't say anything to me. I'm the bloody patient! The doctor can speak perfect English and she still insisted on speaking to him. He also has a habit of not listening properly either. Hmm I really want to change hospitals now but apparently that one is the best...
> 
> Up until now I thought their heart rates were fine. Looks like it will be another week if worry for me. Can I ever relax?! Go back the day before my birthday. Scared of bad result. Will totally ruin my birthday.
> 
> Worst part is I can't exactly call the reception and ask for the numbers because although the reception say they speak English they don't! My husband won't call them because he says it's fine and I worry too much but he knows nothing about pregnancy or medical stuff.
> 
> It's times like this I just want to be back in the UK. *sigh*

I wouldn't worry. When I had my ultrasound at 6+3, she wasn't sure she was even going to be able to measure it because it's so hard to pick up when they're that tiny. When she did get a reading, it was 110 BPM but she said it's actually higher, the machine just couldn't get an accurate reading at that size. She said it's more accurate if you do it at 7-8 weeks. They'll also be slow if they just started beating that day or say the day before.


----------



## Snufkin

Niko, when's your next scan/appointment? I wouldn't worry about the slow heartbeats for now, like others have said, they'll need a bit of time to get up to speed and are hard to get a good reading on anyway. How have you been feeling?

My nausea has gotten a lot better, but now I get some heartburn (which was horrible with my daughter, but much later on, and no, she didn't have much hair) and I'm still soo tired and get dizzy standing up (walking is fine) looking forward to bedtime tonight! :D


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hi June Bugs !

I am due around 26th of June and would love to join xxxxx


----------



## preg_pilot

Radiance - I´m craving all sorts of junk... I really really want chocolate atm... :blush:
Good to hear things are still ok :hugs:

kissesandhugs - yup. Feels like burning veins in my boobs sometimes...

Nikoru - Fx that SCH just goes away soon. :hugs: 
Slow heartbeat does sound normal for something so early. You said in an earlier post that japanese doctors aren´t used to twin pregnancies, right? Maybe read up on those and try to tell them some information next time?
They can be quite different from singleton pregnancies...

gsdrn - my dreams just started as well, and I have no idea how to banish them ... :shrug: 

jaan - fx for a heartbeat soon :) 

btabitha - Welcome to the group :) 

Buffyx - enjoy your holiday :) 

starluck - Nice doubling :) I hope the progesterone helps :hugs:
And yes, it´s very normal for symptoms to come and go. :shrug:

Snufkin - ooh, yay. heartburn. Got it bad last time, and it´s starting again now... I´ve gotta stock up on tums...

MissRamejkis - welcome :) 

AFM - I had a horrible dream where my LO was thrown away from me, it was surreal. Something caught hold of his clothes and flung him in the air... He was screaming "mooooooom" when he was flying away from me. Felt horrible... :(


----------



## yoshy

My turn for spotting today. I'm trying not to worry, and I'm going for bloodwork in the morning, but I've had light brown spotting on and off all day today, and at one point a ton of clear discharge with a single clot of red about the size of a nickel or 5pence coin...
But other than that no red, and I've been peeing lots today which is a good sign...
Anyway, 11pm here so I'm off to bed.
Hope everyone else is okay...


----------



## starluck

Thank you preg_pilot! I am feeling much calmer now after reading lots of success stories of women on crinone 2x/day. Unfortunately however my RE did not update my prescription with the pharmacy so I cannot pick more up over the weekend. Luckily I have enough to get me through Monday morning - but they better call on Monday morning so I can pick it up in the afternoon. Sorry to hear about your bad dream :( 

LOL I started craving junk too! Last night I HAD to have fried chicken strips and today I was craving butter like crazy.

yoshy, I hope the spotting resolves itself - let us know how your bloodwork goes and what they say about the spotting.


----------



## 6footnoodle

yoshy said:


> My turn for spotting today. I'm trying not to worry, and I'm going for bloodwork in the morning, but I've had light brown spotting on and off all day today, and at one point a ton of clear discharge with a single clot of red about the size of a nickel or 5pence coin...
> But other than that no red, and I've been peeing lots today which is a good sign...
> Anyway, 11pm here so I'm off to bed.
> Hope everyone else is okay...

Hopefully it's nothing. Mine went away. I had a tiny bit for 2 days but nothing since yesterday. Hoping it doesn't come back. Pregnancy is so stressful.


----------



## Nikoru0111

6footnoodle said:


> yoshy said:
> 
> 
> My turn for spotting today. I'm trying not to worry, and I'm going for bloodwork in the morning, but I've had light brown spotting on and off all day today, and at one point a ton of clear discharge with a single clot of red about the size of a nickel or 5pence coin...
> But other than that no red, and I've been peeing lots today which is a good sign...
> Anyway, 11pm here so I'm off to bed.
> Hope everyone else is okay...
> 
> Hopefully it's nothing. Mine went away. I had a tiny bit for 2 days but nothing since yesterday. Hoping it doesn't come back. Pregnancy is so stressful.Click to expand...

I'll second that! Most stressful couple of weeks I've ever been through! Hope everything checks out okay. I've managed to bleed A LOT bright red as well and the babies were still there. All 3 times I was sure they were lost. So hang in there yoshy I know your lo will be just fine. 

Preg_pilot dreams can be awful sometimes! Try not to think about it too much, it was just a dream. I often get very vivid dreams anyway. They say you shouldn't be able to remember more than 1 of your dreams in a night but I can frequently remember 4 or more! I'm not sure preg dreams will affect me that much because I'm already quite good at not letting dreams bother me. Only if I have REALLY scary ones do I carry the feeling on for a couple of hours when I wake up. I suppose you'll get used to it eventually.

AFM- nausea and boob tenderness still present. I'm really not enjoying the nausea. Hungry but don't have any appetite and just don't know what to do with myself. No vomiting as yet though. Constipation is back again.
Bleeding is at bay so far...feel like a ticking time bomb ready to go off though...feel like it is just a matter of time before it starts again. I have another appointment this Friday. If I can last just 2 more weeks then I can register the pregnancy at the city office. I don't think it will feel totally real until then. 

I don't think in going to start buying any baby things until 26 weeks or so, gods willing I'll make it that far.


----------



## bakeranm99

Congrats Niko!!


----------



## raelynn

Nikoru - I'm the same with the nausea. When I'm hungry I feel sick and then after I eat I feel sick too. The food tastes good while I'm eating it but that is about it. I've been battling the nausea with gummy lifesavers because that is about the only thing that seems to work for me right now.


----------



## yoshy

Heading out for bloodwork soon. I've woken up feeling nauseous, so maybe that's a good sign....


----------



## Nikoru0111

yoshy said:


> Heading out for bloodwork soon. I've woken up feeling nauseous, so maybe that's a good sign....

good luck! My fingers are crossed. Thinking of you!


----------



## Snorman

Nikoru0111 said:


> I'll second that! Most stressful couple of weeks I've ever been through! Hope everything checks out okay. I've managed to bleed A LOT bright red as well and the
> Preg_pilot dreams can be awful sometimes! Try not to think about it too much, it was just a dream. I often get very vivid dreams anyway. They say you shouldn't be able to remember more than 1 of your dreams in a night but I can frequently remember 4 or more! I'm not sure preg dreams will affect me that much because I'm already quite good at not letting dreams bother me. Only if I have REALLY scary ones do I carry the feeling on for a couple of hours when I wake up. I suppose you'll get used to it eventually.

Same here! I can usually remember 
Even where the dreams switch, so I'm not sure these prego dreams will affect me. Or be any more vivid than my usual dreams, they are pretty f*cked up! :p


----------



## btabitha

congras and welcome, i just joined myself yesterday.


----------



## raelynn

Good luck with your blood work, yoshy!


----------



## Radiance

I can't believe some of us are near eight weeks :D This is really going by fast! I love it! I'm looking at names already and almost bought this beautiful dress today!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mangoberry

starluck said:


> Got my second beta back from this morning - it's 139 (13 dpo)! First beta was two days ago and was 53 (11 dpo). Doubling time right now is 34.5 hours, so that's great!! :thumbup: However, my progesterone is low again :( I'm wondering if that's why my symptoms seem to have disappeared the last two days. I have to double my suppository dose (2x/day instead of 1x/day). Now I'm worried - what if the double dose still isn't enough and I can't hold onto the baby? The dr. will call me on Monday to schedule a scan and probably another blood test to check up on my progesterone level.
> 
> gsdrn, I had two weird and very real feeling dreams last night! I can only remember one this morning.
> 
> Yay Jaan! Congratulations!!
> 
> :yipee::headspin::wohoo: radiance, I'm so glad you saw the heartbeat! GAH I can't wait and pray to see my baby's heartbeat in the next few weeks.
> 
> enjoy your holiday buffy!
> 
> Nikoru, i'm glad the other ladies could help regarding the slower heartbeat!

Hi Starluck - I think you got your answer from other ladies too that taking progesterone pills would help you. I also have low progesterone and have been prescribed prometrium 1 time a day before bed - which I have been taking since week 4 as I had some minor spotting and they had done my blood-work to check that. In my first two Beta's my hcg was doubling and my third Beta somehow it did not increase as much as it should it still increased. So I had to go for an urgent ultrasound and I am so glad they detected a heartbeat. So, hang in there I am sure everything will be fine.


----------



## yoshy

Ladies, it doesn't look good for me.... At the hospital now waiting for beta results after lots of bleeding with clots about 2 hours ago...


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thinking of you Yoshy :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Thinking of you yoshy xx


----------



## nicoley

Oh good heavens the ms has arrived..my hubby was like you were fine Friday?? Lol..I just cant stand the looks about anything on a plate right now..I will eat and have that feeling like I haven't ate a thing in days but the nausea comes along with that feeling..I am so grateful for the ms..just praying it's for another month or so..lol


----------



## nicoley

Awe yoshy..praying all is well...please update when you can..


----------



## smoore

I'm sorry Yoshy! Thinking of you.


----------



## kit603

Hoping everything is ok Yoshy :hugs: 

My MS keeps coming and going at the moment, it's not actually been too bad today but it was pretty bad Thurs/Fri and it had been getting progressively worse all week. I've ordered some sea bands... so I'm hoping they might take the edge off.


----------



## Ruz

I'm so sorry Yoshy... thinking of you lots of hugs...


----------



## Snorman

Funniest thing happened yesterday.
We were at an engagement party for my sister in law and her fiancé.
They announced that they're having a baby. One week before myself and my fiancé!
We are so in sync, without even knowing it! 
So naturally, we told them about us too, even though we didn't plan on doing it until at least 8-9 weeks!


----------



## weewdy

I am hoping for some advice. I am so thirsty. I have drank and drank and nothing works. Before i got pregnant i used to drink 3 litres of water and maybe 3 cans of diet pepsi a day (no tea or coffee). Now i cant face diet pepsi so i am having ice cold water but i have drunk around 4 litres today and also a can of diet lemonade with ice but nothing is working.


----------



## yoshy

Thanks for the thoughts, ladies.
I'm sorry to say I won't be having a June baby after all.


Here's hoping the next one sticks.

I wish you all easy, happy, healthy, and uncomplicated pregnancies!!
To the other girls who've had bleeding, I wish for you that it'll turn out differently than mine did!!


----------



## Beadette

So sorry Yoshy xxx


----------



## kit603

So sorry Yoshy :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

*yoshy*
So sorry for your loss :( :hugs:

starluck - mmm cravings... mmm 

Nikoru - nausea can be so debilitating...
Go go 2 more weeks :) 

raelynn - hmm, I´ll have to look into gummy lifesavers ;) ]

Radiance - Wow, such a cute dress :)

nicoley - aww, sorry MS got you... :(

kit - I hope the MS keeps off until the sea bands arrive ;)

Snorman - Haha, it´s wonderful when close people are pregnant at the same time, isn´t it? :)

weewdy - try some kind of sports drink, like gatorade. Those will help balance your alkaline levels as well, making you less thirsty. 


AFM - I´m still feeling similar. Boobs sore, peeing a lot, MS is bad but pickled ginger is helping lots. Slight head ache from a lack of coffee today :blush:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Very sorry to hear yoshy :(


----------



## starluck

I'm so sorry Yoshy :cry::hugs:


----------



## NDH

So sorry Yoshy :(

Snorman that's very funny. My former coworker told me the story of how she and her husband announced her pregnancy to her parents 25 odd years ago. They decided to tell at Christmas, being about 8 or 9 weeks pregnant, and got them a grandparents photo album which they wrapped up and put under the tree at family Christmas. The parents unwrapped the book, cried, and hugged my coworker and her husband. Then unwrapped another identical book, got this weird look and said to her sister 'is this for real?'. Yep. They both without even knowing the other was pregnant, announced the EXACT same way. Lol. All three of their kids were born within two weeks of each other, but one had two girls and a boy and one had two boys and a girl. Lol


----------



## starluck

I'm so glad you saw the heartbeat mangoberry! Thank you, I'm feeling calmer today :flower: 

Snorman, that's so cool! 

weewdy, I'm incredibly thirsty as well! I've been drinking water all day and still manage to feel thirsty lol.

preg_pilot, I'm glad the ginger is helping!


----------



## Nikoru0111

So sorry yoshy :hugs: hope you're okay. 

I'm getting this weird dull achey pain downstairs area. Think it's my vulva mainly. Is that normal? It's not particularly bothering me other than I'm worried about bleeding. Can't really locate the exact area of pain as it's just dull and not too painful. Maybe it's the pubic bone? I don't know. I THINK I have slightly tan cm today as well :( not sure if it is just the light. Doesn't seem to be much and only very slightly brown. Still scary because yesterday it was just as normal, if not maybe a little too mucousy...I think that could have been the mucous plug plugging back up. 

Also I just sneezed and got a really sharp pain near my right hip. Grr...will I ever stop worrying. Yesterday I actually ventured out of the house because staying in was making me feel sick...but I fear I might have pushed myself a little too much :( the ladies on the SCH forum recommend lots of bed rest. I just hate the feeling of being indoors doing nothing all day :(

I think constipation isn't helping with all the pains everywhere though. 

Glad you got to see the HB mango berry!


----------



## sengland

Yoshy--so sorry xxx

Niko---YAY! I've been thinking about you all weekend, I just got back on to see how it all turned out and I'm thrilled for you!!

Welcome new bumps :)

Glad to see things are going decently well here :)

Afm--nothing new, just been more active in the Facebook group since it's more convenient. MS is in full swing, and it sucks. Other than that things are going boringly normal, and I'm so thankful for it. I'm 7+1 today, next Tuesday is our appt to check for a hb and it can't get here soon enough. It's going quickly though, considering I found out at 3+6. Just wanted to pop in and say hello/check on everyone.


----------



## pb921124

Radiance - so happy to hear that u got to hear the heartbeat! That's wonderful!

Nikoru - I have also read that the heartbeat starts off slow...hope you're not worrying yourself too much :haha:

Starluck - hope all goes well on ur scan. Your hcg levels sound very reassuring:hugs:

Yoshi - so so sorry hun. :hugs: my thought are with you.

Afm the sea bands are really helping the m/s now if I can just find something to help with how tired I am all the time :sleep: and the acne. Instead of leave after baby come I feel like I need leave now to just to be miserable in peace lol

How is everyone else getting by with getting through the day at work? The one good thing is that it makes the time go by faster.


----------



## gsdrn

pb921124 said:


> Radiance - so happy to hear that u got to hear the heartbeat! That's wonderful!
> 
> Nikoru - I have also read that the heartbeat starts off slow...hope you're not worrying yourself too much :haha:
> 
> Starluck - hope all goes well on ur scan. Your hcg levels sound very reassuring:hugs:
> 
> Yoshi - so so sorry hun. :hugs: my thought are with you.
> 
> Afm the sea bands are really helping the m/s now if I can just find something to help with how tired I am all the time :sleep: and the acne. Instead of leave after baby come I feel like I need leave now to just to be miserable in peace lol
> 
> How is everyone else getting by with getting through the day at work? The one good thing is that it makes the time go by faster.

pb921124, I know exactly what you mean about needing leave now, I feel like all I've been doing is working and sleeping and being sick, and even then I feel like I'm barely making it through. I'm really hoping the second trimester is going to much easier.


----------



## mangoberry

pb921124, I feel the same - actually I have not been able to be much productive at work :( need to kick myself to get back and be productive at work!


----------



## mangoberry

I am so sorry Yoshy! :hugs:


----------



## starluck

pb921124 said:


> Radiance - so happy to hear that u got to hear the heartbeat! That's wonderful!
> 
> Nikoru - I have also read that the heartbeat starts off slow...hope you're not worrying yourself too much :haha:
> 
> Starluck - hope all goes well on ur scan. Your hcg levels sound very reassuring:hugs:
> 
> Yoshi - so so sorry hun. :hugs: my thought are with you.
> 
> Afm the sea bands are really helping the m/s now if I can just find something to help with how tired I am all the time :sleep: and the acne. Instead of leave after baby come I feel like I need leave now to just to be miserable in peace lol
> 
> How is everyone else getting by with getting through the day at work? The one good thing is that it makes the time go by faster.

thanks :) i am either queasy, tired, or easily distracted at work. having a hard time focusing! i am going to try to focus more this week and get more done.



mangoberry said:


> pb921124, I feel the same - actually I have not been able to be much productive at work :( need to kick myself to get back and be productive at work!

me too mangoberry!


----------



## kdmalk

Finally added my June Bug to my signature. I still can't believe it. :)
Hubby and I went to Target today and walked up and down all the baby aisles talking about what stuff we will want. So fun! First appointment on Wednesday at 7+6. So happy it's first thing in the morning because I wouldn't be able to wait all day!


----------



## Nikoru0111

kdmalk said:


> Finally added my June Bug to my signature. I still can't believe it. :)
> Hubby and I went to Target today and walked up and down all the baby aisles talking about what stuff we will want. So fun! First appointment on Wednesday at 7+6. So happy it's first thing in the morning because I wouldn't be able to wait all day!

Yeah mine tend to be at 14:30 and it's torture in the morning :( if my little ones are still healthy and if I get a next appointment I'll definitely try to make it first thing in the morning.


----------



## Radiance

I am so sorry Yoshi :hugs:

------------------------------

I'm feeling pretty positive but I am hitting another hard week. Tomorrow makes one year since my water broke with my daughter, I was due May 2014 so this baby is really close to dates. And the 22nd is when I went into full on delivery/miscarriage. Because of my pprom history, every time I feel discharge I run to the bathroom to see if I'm leaking. It's awful. I'll feel much better once we get to the end of November. 

I hope everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Stopping by to say hello!! Been a while since I've logged on. 

Hugs, Yoshy. Sorry for your loss :(

Welcome to all the new June Bugs!!

So happy to hear about your babies, Nik! Hoping everything continues to go well!

Glad to read all the other good news too :) 

I'm also more active in the FB group since it's easier. Nothing new with me. Still no MS, just fatigue and sore (growing) boobies. My scan is 2 weeks from this Wednesday. Feels like forever, but for now I'm just taking it easy and enjoying afternoon naps with my toddler :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Radiance said:


> I am so sorry Yoshi :hugs:
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> I'm feeling pretty positive but I am hitting another hard week. Tomorrow makes one year since my water broke with my daughter, I was due May 2014 so this baby is really close to dates. And the 22nd is when I went into full on delivery/miscarriage. Because of my pprom history, every time I feel discharge I run to the bathroom to see if I'm leaking. It's awful. I'll feel much better once we get to the end of November.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok!!

I'm sorry you are having a heard day today radiance. I definitely agree that I'll better after the end of November if I ever get there. Before I got pregnant I thought it would be such a breeze and pregnant people just worry over nothing and you can't do anything to change anything. I mean all except the first is probably true but so far mentally I've found it a lot more difficult than I ever imagined. I feel like I've been pregnant forever...I found out at 3w+2 so it's actually only been 3w and 3 days since...it seems like forever. 12 weeks seems so far away and ever week it seems like there is some new obstacle to overcome :( I'm still scared of bad news on Friday or even starting bleeding before then. I have a bit of light brown discharge a bit of aching down there at the moment. I think I'm more relaxed this week though because I don't think I can keep it up. I'm just coping by not admitting to myself I'm pregnant until I pass the 12 week mark. Even after then I know bad thins can happen too. It's no longer in my hands.

Today boobs are still tender and nausea isn't actually so bad but I think that's because I'm trying to eat every 2 hours and I think if I leave to a little too long I do get a sick feeling creeping back but eating relives it, so I'm just doing that. Trying to eat before I even feel sick. Stocked up on some lovely soups, today I had chicken soup with a nice roll f bread for my lunch. For breakfast I had 2 wheetabix and milk. In between I had a banana and a mandarin. 

Does anyone know if I have to take more multivitamins with twins? Mine already has 800mcg of folate. Hope that's enough. In Japan they don't take multivitamins or vitamins at all...so didn't bother asking the doctor.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Radiance

Trigger/sad/negative/vent post.

We have gone through so much in a year... stillbirth, late miscarriage (16 weeks), miscarriages (3).. and now all their one years are hitting back to back. After five in a row, two late losses it's hard to be positive 24/7. The small milestones help a lot but when I'm at their special days it's emotionally and physically draining for me. I mean... we've lost four babies with heartbeats and most doctors say once you see and hear the heartbeat your risk goes way down. Not to mention they normally say after having one late loss it won't happen again, but it did. I've been in the "1%" so many times yet my babies, husband and I'm completely healthy, it's just sickening. I am so healthy and I try everything, I just want a screaming baby. I really hope I get to take this one home, alive. That is all I want.

I'm also feeling really nausea today! I've been thinking about you a lot Nikoru0111 :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

Heather.1987 said:


> I find there is always something to worry about: miscarriage, preemie baby, still born, cord getting wrapped around, then even once baby is born then you have sids for a year to freak out about!! I dont know about beyond a year because im not there yet :) you're always worried about you baby!

It doesn't go away, at least for me. My oldest is in school and I get up at least twice in the middle of the night to check on them.


----------



## NDH

Big hugs Radience :hugs: I can't even imagine how hard it is to be in your shoes.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Radiance said:


> Trigger/sad/negative/vent post.
> 
> We have gone through so much in a year... stillbirth, late miscarriage (16 weeks), miscarriages (3).. and now all their one years are hitting back to back. After five in a row, two late losses it's hard to be positive 24/7. The small milestones help a lot but when I'm at their special days it's emotionally and physically draining for me. I mean... we've lost four babies with heartbeats and most doctors say once you see and hear the heartbeat your risk goes way down. Not to mention they normally say after having one late loss it won't happen again, but it did. I've been in the "1%" so many times yet my babies, husband and I'm completely healthy, it's just sickening. I am so healthy and I try everything, I just want a screaming baby. I really hope I get to take this one home, alive. That is all I want.
> 
> I'm also feeling really nausea today! I've been thinking about you a lot Nikoru0111 :hugs:


I really really hope this is your one too! 

I don't mean to be negative but Milestones don't count. Yes it's nice to get to 12 or 20 weeks but they aren't stand alone. You don't get anything for arriving at those stages. You can't have a 12 week or a 20 week baby and that's what scares me. Ah maybe I'm helping this spiral downwards. Maybe we all have to think positive. I second radiance when she says she just wants a healthy baby. Me too, I thought I'd care about gender or get nervous at my 20 week. I don't care about the gender one but. I just want to pass that mark and be on my way to 30 weeks and give birth to a beautiful healthy baby, preferably two babies.


----------



## jaan613

Hello Everyone,
Just wanted to say hi. :)

Yoshy, I am so sorry for your loss *tight big hug*

I had my second beta done today, will have results soon. Hoping for some doubling figures.

It's my goal to go through every page of this thread since I have joined late, with a June end baby, but I will definitely get through all the pages! :) I am currently on page 40. 

I am only 4+2. Absolutely no symptoms at all. I am taking Utrogestan (200 mg progesterone) vaginally since the day after my IUI. My doctor said to continue taking it for the next two weeks until I see her (Oct 30). Wish I had some symptoms so I can 'feel' pregs.



With my last BFP, I had such sore boobs, and the veins on my boobs were so noticably (TMI??) and as soon as I hit 4 weeks I had the nauseous feeling, every morning but I never actually threw up. I was on a different brand of progesterone, Duphaston, I think that was the reason I was feeling the symptoms. Not quite sure though.


I feel some twinges here and there, and I always freak out thinking its a "miscarriage" cramp..because I felt the worst cramps when I miscarried. SIGHHHHHH. 

Hope everyone is fine, well and happy. 


BTW, I'm 33 and my husband is 34. I was born and raised in Thailand and my husband was raised in the Philippines. I've travelled a lot for work and university but when I got married I moved here to live with the hubby, obviously. 

I've been with the same doctor for about 1-2 years now. I love her like an older sister. She too has similar PCOS issues and low sperm count as we do so I feel she just 'gets' me. Infact, had this IUI cycle failed, she had already set me up to begin IVF today with her recommended doctor who we met a few times. I was so happy to see those double lines because even though I was mentally prepared for IVF, I really prayed this last and final IUI would work.

We've been trying naturally for a long time, but sometimes my husband isnt able to 'finish' inside me, which is so stressful when the OPK is + and the chances were just so low with that major issue, not to mention the low sperm count and PCOS. Only after lots of testing we realized I didn't ovulate on my own, etc...so IUI was really what we needed to conceive.

To all those who have miscarried and having 'sensitive' pregnancies, I feel for you and I pray we all make it through together :)

Lots of love from the Phils! xxxooo


----------



## Nikoru0111

Glad you can join us Jaan! Congrats on your BFP and Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## jaan613

Hi ladies....

Just got my result for my 2nd Beta HCG which was done this morning. It is 419.6 at 17dpIUI.

At 15dpIUI my HCG = 148.01

I'm glad it definitely doubled...but it more than doubled? Hope that's okay!!!

I had my first beta done at the clinic I did an IUI in. My doctor only required one reading but I got tempted to do the other one today at 17dpiui, so I went to a hospital near my house... 

I know doctors dont care so much about numbers but more that they are raising. :)

In other countries I know it's standard to repeat it 3 x or so. Shall I go get a third one done for 19dpiui? Any opinions?

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## Snufkin

You know, to be honest I don't know why they test hcg in the first place if there's no reason for worry. Positive pee stick = pregnant is all the hcg testing most women will ever need and I think too many of us get stressed about numbers. So, in my very uneducated (because they don't test hcg here) view, I wouldn't bother to go back for a 3rd draw. Your numbers are rising, everything is fine. :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

2 draws is perfect. My Dr has the same theory as in all we'll get is a couple numbers and a positive test will tell us what we already know. Needless to say, I didn't get any draws although I would've preferred to! 

I remember with my first being practically crippled by the worry of miscarriage. I would cry every day and night just 'knowing' I was going to have a miscarriage. At around 5 weeks when I bled and cramped and passed clots and all I wasn't at all mentally prepared like I thought!!! I still went on to have a healthy baby but I remember the worries like it was yesterday! Sorry for everyone who has to go through that :nope: idk why but I'm much more relaxed this pregnancy although I feel like I'm 'too relaxed' which causes slight worry, doesn't make sense I know :haha:


----------



## jaan613

Yes this HCG just adds more stress, totally agree.
I even asked my doctor why I needed to do it and I guess it was just a precaution since I have miscarried before. *sigh* 
However, I am glad to know that the numbers are rising, that's all that matters really.

Yes, miscarriage and dealing with all that is so difficult. The last time I got my BFP I never once imagined I would miscarry. I never felt any different, infact I had symptoms of pregnancy where as now I don't have any. All of a sudden I felt one horrible cramp/stabbing pain and that was it. I was so excited last time, so I was equally heartbroken when we found out we were losing the pregnancy.

Here's to staying positive and sending good vibes to everyone :)


----------



## ttcfirstb

Hi ladies,

I just found this group. I am due June 2nd with my 2nd :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

Welcome!! :flower:

So I know this is super early to discuss but I'm bored at work :haha: Really, no motivation at all!!! Anyways, What are your ladies plans re: feeding and diapering? With my first I didn't really have intentions on breastfeeding at all :shrug: Didn't do my research, just thought I'd go with the flow and probably formula feed. The nurse asked when I was in labor what I planned on doing and I just thought..umm didn't really think about it and said I'd give bf a shot. We ended up bf until almost 2! Never thought I would, honestly!! We also tried cloth diapering when he was around 18 months but we didn't have a washer/dryer at the time and it was quite complicated. I'd love to give it a shot again from day 1 this time, we already have almost a full stash give or take a few things. What are your plans? if any!! I know it's still early to be thinking about :haha:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Heather.1987 said:


> Bfing for sure! #1 will be done bfing in december when he turns 1....no tandem bfing for me. And I know cloth would be best, but I just can't do it...so disposables all the way!

I'm very worried I won't be able to keep up with it too! I'm determined to so I hope I can but, it can be a lot of work.


----------



## weewdy

I had difficulty bf my 1st due to a few issues but will be trying again with this one. I will be using disposables.


----------



## kit603

I'll definitely try and breastfeed, but I don't want to set myself any goals for how long I should be breastfeeding because I think it'd be undue pressure. I'll make sure we have bottles/steriliser on hand in case I end up having to bottle feed for whatever reason but even if I have no trouble breastfeeding I think I'd like to express at some point any way so that DH can get involved with feeds too.

We'll be using disposables :)


----------



## raelynn

I'll be breastfeeding again but pumping sometimes like kit603 since then DH can do some feedings while I sleep some. I'll also be doing disposable diapers. I just know I wouldn't be able to keep up with cloth diapers especially with my daughter being 2 when this one is born. I can barely keep up with the wash now!


----------



## CrystalJMM

I really want to try and breastfeed, hoping it works for us. But I will have to go with disposables for diapers....it just sounds like such a mess to do cloth. But I HIGHLY respect anyone who does it! :)


----------



## oceania

Welcome all newbies :flower:


Disposables and bottle feeding - I have breast hypoplasia and insufficient glandural tissue, very unlikely that I'd be able to breastfeed and I'd rather enjoy my baby than struggle with getting a possible drop of milk. Excited about DH being able to be hands-on from the beginning and do his share of waking up during the night as well :) 

I'm starting to feel scared of going to sleep, these pregnancy dreams are something else! I have nightmares of forgetting my baby somewhere and neglecting him/her and also of DH leaving me or ending up in prison etc. I wake up shivering every morning!


----------



## 6footnoodle

I'm excited to try breastfeeding again. With my first I exclusively pumped for 10 months before quitting. Pumping a million times a day is sooooo hard. I can't believe I made it that far :) I had to start pumping due to my hard recovery and pph I had after.


----------



## Radiance

I will most definitely be breastfeeding <3 It's hard but worth it!! With my first I could only breastfeeding for four weeks and then started supplementing and stopped at six weeks for medical reasons. With my second, he had a severe tongue tie (still has it but doesn't cause any problems) and couldn't latch so I pumped (no supplementing) for a year. I was SO proud of myself when I got to a year. Two babies, work, full time college and pumping every few hours was no easy job. With my third and sixth I pumped for a few months and donated, my two boys that had passed away. I've learned a lot about breastfeeding in the past two years.

We will be using cloth for the first time!! :thumbup: :happydance: I'm quite excited about trying some new things this time around.


----------



## coucou11

Hi all! Catching up after the weekend, so so sorry for your loss Yoshy.

Pretty blah weekend for me, struggled with MS a bit last week, off and on nausea on top of extreme exhaustion.... not fun.

I will try to breastfeed but had trouble with my first so won't feel bad about supplementing.

I struggle so much with the cloth / disposable debate. Cloth is such a collosal waste of water and that seems like the more pressing issue right now so I think I will stick with disposable. In the US we have brands that are kind of half and half - disposable / biodegradable inserts in cloth diapers. One brand is called GDiapers. I used those sometimes with my last so might again.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Radiance said:


> I will most definitely be breastfeeding <3 It's hard but worth it!! With my first I could only breastfeeding for four weeks and then started supplementing and stopped at six weeks for medical reasons. With my second, he had a severe tongue tie (still has it but doesn't cause any problems) and couldn't latch so I pumped (no supplementing) for a year. I was SO proud of myself when I got to a year. Two babies, work, full time college and pumping every few hours was no easy job. With my third and sixth I pumped for a few months and donated, my two boys that had passed away. I've learned a lot about breastfeeding in the past two years.
> 
> We will be using cloth for the first time!! :thumbup: :happydance: I'm quite excited about trying some new things this time around.

Wow that's amazing. Good for you! I couldn't imagine pumping while having 2 little ones to tend to. I'm sure if something comes up to prevent breast feeding again this time, I will pump again.


----------



## starsunshine

I will be breast feeding as I didn't have any issues with my first and fed for 3 1/2 years. I cloth nappied with my first too but found them expensive and broke around a year so will be disposable nappies this time.


----------



## Snorman

I'm def. gonna try cloth diapers! I love that they're so cute :D

And I got my first apt on friday morning! Quite nervous....


----------



## kissesandhugs

I have tons of respect for the pumping mommas!!! That had to have been extremely hard. Good for you ladies :hugs:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Who here has a doppler or is getting a doppler? :)

I have one from last pregnancy and I am so excited to get to use it again. Here in Canada we don't have our first scan until 12 weeks. That means 12 weeks of not knowing if there is a heart beat in there. That is why my ocd self bought a doppler. I was able to find the heartbeat on my own just before 8 weeks. I plan to start trying at 7 weeks with this pregnancy. Just about 3 weeks to go.


----------



## poysenivye

I breast fed with all 5 of mine, but my body whether due to stress or health, I don't know, usually only lasts 4-6 weeks. I didn't find out with my first one that I had stopped producing milk until the pediatrician asked if he could try and express one of my breasts. I thought my daughter had colic (I was 19) and was always pissed off, nope, turns out I wasn't feeding her. :( I know better now...and I use lots and lots of disposables.


----------



## MissFox

Hi! My name is Samantha. I am due June 1.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Heather.1987 said:


> I have a doppler! Gives me so much peace!

Do you remember when you found the heartbeat last time? For some reason I thought I found it sometime in the 7th week but I might have a horrible memory. If not it was 8 weeks for sure. Maybe I will start at 8 weeks so I don't cause myself to panic.


----------



## 6footnoodle

MissFox said:


> Hi! My name is Samantha. I am due June 1.

Welcome :) June 1st was my daughter's due date. Such a nice date. I love that she actually came on her due date. Now that my due date is June 25th I am hoping the little one comes a week early. I would like to avoid another 10 pound baby :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

I had a Doppler with my first and we used it sometimes but I didn't with my 2nd. I've been lucky to always feel movement from pretty early on


----------



## Beadette

I'll hopefully be able to breastfeed again. I will use disposables again this time. I'm thinking of giving baby wearing a go this time. Lots of friends at sling/wrap addicts so I'll have some good advice x


----------



## starluck

:hugs: Radiance :hugs: I hope you do okay today :hugs:

Jaan, yay for great hcg levels! woohooo!

I'm planning to breastfeed as long as boobs and baby cooperate. I'm also planning on pumping so DH can get up for middle of the night feedings too :) I would LOVE to cloth diaper, but hubby is not having it :haha: So we'll probably use disposables.


----------



## Snufkin

I'll breastfeed and use cloth nappies most of the time (after newborn poo and only during the day, found them pretty rubbish at night with my daughter) 

There's been a study out that claims that health disadvantages of formula aren't actually caused by formula, but by other factors that coincide with formula feeding a lot of the time. So yeah, nothing wrong with formula if you choose to go that way, except the taste, but I've never heard a baby complain about that! :D

I have a carrier, but #1 hated it for the first few months and I was told to not carry her too much anyway because I had quite bad SPD that needed to get better, so no heavy/prolonged lifting for me. So I'll mix carrying and using the pram again, like I did with my first.


----------



## weewdy

I doubt i will get much sleep tonight. Still worried about my appointment tomorrow and colleagues finding out before i am ready to tell. Also i have been having cramps on and off today once or twice its been extremely sore. I have been stuck inside with my 2 year old all day so i have been trying to keep her occupied so ive probably done too much. Does anyone know how safe it is to play horses etc with my daughter, when im on the sofa she constantly wants to be on top of me and loves sitting on my back playing horses.


----------



## Snufkin

Don't worry about playing with your daughter, it's completely safe. Don't overexert yourself of course, but I doubt you would with just playing. Baby is still tiny and cushioned really well at this point. :)


----------



## Radiance

No Doppler for me although I really want one. I would put myself into pure panic which is definitely not needed. My uterus is a little odd and it makes it very hard to find heartbeats. In fact, I never got to hear Stephen's heartbeat and we lost him at 16 weeks. In the US, most start using the dopplers are 12 weeks. My old OBs tried at 10 weeks and on.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hope playing horsies is okay bc that's all my 2 year old wants to do these days :haha: I'd like to get a doppler this time..anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Beadette

The MW's here in the uk only start using it at 16 week appointment as baby is still so small before then that they can miss it too. I borrowed one last time and did use it from about 11 weeks though. I found HB pretty easily and it stopped me from panicking. This time however I don't think I will borrow it again. I don't know why really. X


----------



## Snufkin

While we're getting way ahead of ourselves: what's everyone thinking for labour playlists? My usual taste in music isn't very labour compatible...you know pretty hate machine is a great album, but not when you're trying to relax, keep calm and squeeze an eight pound baby out your lady parts in peace. 
So far I only have Bob Marley and a few german artists I've not listened to in a while (no...not Rammstein.) any ideas?


----------



## preg_pilot

Nikoru - I have a dull achey pain too. No bleeding, lots of cream/yellowy colored cm.
Constipation can be so painful too... and you never know which is which. :shrug:

Radiance - sorry for what you´ve had to go through :hugs:
I hope this is your rainbow baby. :baby:

jaan - nice HCG figures :) Doubling is good, more is good.

Snufkin - Hcg isn´t tested here either. Just a pee stick and call the midwife. Then the first appointment is usually around 8 weeks, and a sonogram soon after. Sometimes not until 12 weeks.

ttcfirstb - welcome :) 

kissesandhugs - I plan on breastfeeding for at least 6 months this time (with some pumping so DH can take care of a few night feedings). Last time I only breastfed for 12 weeks, and went to work... I had 3 months of b-milk stocked so he was "breast"fed until 6 months old... I really want to try cloth diapering again. Couldn´t last time as LO was so sensitive to the diaper being wet, he couldn´t sleep at all... disposables this time around, I´m going to try the new type of cloth diapers, looks nice and easy. Ready diapers with inserts. Fx it will work this time around.

I got my doppler on amazon... works fine :) same as this one https://www.google.is/search?q=dopp...rasound-fetal-doppler-BABY-SHD32.html;800;800

6footnoodle - I have a doppler, love it and can´t wait to be able to start using this time :)

MissFox - welcome :)


----------



## Shilo

I will hopefully be able to breastfeed. I'm hoping they'll also take a bottle sometimes so I can pump and my fiance can do feeding sometimes. I would love to do cloth and may in the future but we live in an apartment without a washer and dryer so it's not practical for us right now. 

One of my friends is loaning me her doppler but I probably won't try to use it until 9-10 weeks. I have a tilted uterus so I'm worried it may take a while to pick up a heartbeat.


----------



## smoore

Welcome everyone who just joined!! 

I plan on breastfeeding (as long as all goes well). I'm hoping it does as my milk came in without issue last time, even though I just wanted it to dry up quick since had lost our son. I did see a silver lining of okay at least the milk does come in. 

I'm going to do disposable diapers. 

I will not be getting a doppler, as I think it will become an obsession and freak me out more than calm me down.


----------



## Radiance

No labor playlist for me. I played cards and board games with my first. I think with this one it's going to be different, it's going to be extremely emotional. I plan on having a photographer there the moment labor starts to after. I will be going all natural; as in no type of pain medication or relief.


----------



## nicoley

Definitely breastfeeding did my sin for 21 months and we will be doing disposable as I can't keep up on our laundry as it is...;)


----------



## raelynn

I have a Doppler from my first and plan to use it again. I can't remember when I could find a heartbeat on it but I think it was later than they say is the earliest to be detected so I won't freak out if I don't hear it right away. Plus, I have an appointment this week where we'll hopefully see or hear the heartbeat.

No labor playlist for me. I didn't have one the first time around I just sat around and talked with everyone and this one will most likely be a repeat C-section so I'll have no need for it.


----------



## kissesandhugs

No Playlist planned. Last time was just sitting around talking. I did have pain meds so my labor was actually enjoyable and memorable. I hope it goes as smoothly this time.


----------



## Buffyx

Hey guys, just a quick update from my holiday. Second day in to the holiday, started bleeding bright red and went to hospital. Miscarried at 5 weeks. Good luck to the rest of you :flower:


----------



## raelynn

buffyx - I'm so sorry for your loss! Hopefully you can still enjoy some of your holiday or at least relax some.


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks. Glad it happened at the start, so I've Had my time to be sad about it, and now I'd love to enjoy the rest of my holiday. I've still got 14 nights left :)


----------



## 6footnoodle

Buffyx said:


> Thanks. Glad it happened at the start, so I've Had my time to be sad about it, and now I'd love to enjoy the rest of my holiday. I've still got 14 nights left :)

So sorry Buffy. That's a positive attitude. Hope you get a sticky bean soon!


----------



## smoore

I'm sorry buffy!


----------



## Radiance

Buffyx said:


> Hey guys, just a quick update from my holiday. Second day in to the holiday, started bleeding bright red and went to hospital. Miscarried at 5 weeks. Good luck to the rest of you :flower:

I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

I have to be positive.
It's my honeymoon, and you only get one (well, I'm only having one ;)) I was very sad and upset last night, but I've woken up feeling much better. I wish you guys all the best :flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

So sorry Buffy :( enjoy the rest of your honeymoon!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Buffy I am so so sorry! I really don't know what to say :( I hope you get a sticky one soon! Please try to enjoy the rest of your holiday if possible.

We really are getting ahead of ourselves with bf, nappies (what we call diapers in the UK) and labour soundtracks. Although I'm trying not to think too much about the future, I have thought about it a little because what I would have liked might have to change significantly if I do indeed end up having twins. I always wanted to breast feed, use cloth nappies, have a natural birth, wear my baby (VERY big in Japan, since it's so busy and crowded, it's the safest place for them to be, they start from newborn over here) and generally have most things as natural as possible. Now it might not be impossible with twins but I think I'm going to have to figure out what works and what doesn't. I doubt the cloth nappies will be a go. I'm definitely going to try breast feeding and see how that goes. As for natural birth, I'm going to see what the doctors here recommend. I don't want a c-section but I want the best chance for the babies and if doctors here and not experienced with natural twin births then I definitely want to take the route they are more comfortable with and have more experience with rather than jeopardise their safety just because I want things a certain way.

Anyway I feel this is completely premature because I'm not even at 12 weeks yet and anything could happen, even after then. Probably will only start thinking seriously at 24-26 weeks.


----------



## smoore

Nikoru - I know you said it is too early and you don't really want to think about it, but thought I would let you know that I do know someone who breastfed and did cloth diapers with twins. So, if you do decide you want to do it, it is possible! :) I'm sure it is a lot of work too.


----------



## NDH

kandhugs said:


> Welcome!! :flower:
> 
> So I know this is super early to discuss but I'm bored at work :haha: Really, no motivation at all!!! Anyways, What are your ladies plans re: feeding and diapering? With my first I didn't really have intentions on breastfeeding at all :shrug: Didn't do my research, just thought I'd go with the flow and probably formula feed. The nurse asked when I was in labor what I planned on doing and I just thought..umm didn't really think about it and said I'd give bf a shot. We ended up bf until almost 2! Never thought I would, honestly!! We also tried cloth diapering when he was around 18 months but we didn't have a washer/dryer at the time and it was quite complicated. I'd love to give it a shot again from day 1 this time, we already have almost a full stash give or take a few things. What are your plans? if any!! I know it's still early to be thinking about :haha:

Will be breastfeeding (possibly tandem feeding if DD2 doesn't wean and I dont get nursing aversion like last time. My still nursing DD1 will be weaned in the mean time. I'm not planning to triandem feed.
And I'm all about the cloth nappies. Ive only used 62 disposables in almost three years, just for times when we were travelling for full days, by air or train, and not wanting to haul dirty nappies along lol. Have otherwise used cloth even camping and in holidays etc. I've always used the modern cloth ones with snaps but this time I'm thinking of going old school.



coucou11 said:


> Hi all! Catching up after the weekend, so so sorry for your loss Yoshy.
> 
> Pretty blah weekend for me, struggled with MS a bit last week, off and on nausea on top of extreme exhaustion.... not fun.
> 
> I will try to breastfeed but had trouble with my first so won't feel bad about supplementing.
> 
> I struggle so much with the cloth / disposable debate. Cloth is such a collosal waste of water and that seems like the more pressing issue right now so I think I will stick with disposable. In the US we have brands that are kind of half and half - disposable / biodegradable inserts in cloth diapers. One brand is called GDiapers. I used those sometimes with my last so might again.

Here's a research based info graphic showing the actual difference between water consumption of cloth vs disposables. Disposables use an alarming amount of water to mqnufacture . I'm only sharing it cause you brought up the water issue - I dont want anyone to think I'm guilt tripping anyone who used disposables. We all do what we need to do and works best for us. 

Really though, I dont find cloth much extra work at all. 



6footnoodle said:


> Who here has a doppler or is getting a doppler? :)
> 
> I have one from last pregnancy and I am so excited to get to use it again. Here in Canada we don't have our first scan until 12 weeks. That means 12 weeks of not knowing if there is a heart beat in there. That is why my ocd self bought a doppler. I was able to find the heartbeat on my own just before 8 weeks. I plan to start trying at 7 weeks with this pregnancy. Just about 3 weeks to go.

I have never had a doppler for home use, but will be getting a fetoscope this time to use from about halfway.



Buffyx said:


> Hey guys, just a quick update from my holiday. Second day in to the holiday, started bleeding bright red and went to hospital. Miscarried at 5 weeks. Good luck to the rest of you :flower:

Oh gosh so sorry! What a way to spend your honeymoon! :hugs:

Welcome to the newcomers.


----------



## Nikoru0111

NDH, your thoughts and opinions match mine closely. Do you think it could work with twins? Especially being my first pregnancy.

Also just wanted to ask, are you vegetarian? 

I was brought up vegetarian and was for 23 years of my life. I decided I wanted to live in Japan and wanted to embrace the culture. Unfortunately it's rather hard to eat out in Japan being a vegetarian so "trained" myself to eat meat. I couldn't stand the taste or texture for ages. Anyway I can eat meat and I eat a little here and there but I prefer vegetarian if I can. I'd also prefer to bring my children up vegetarians but again probably rather difficult in Japan. 

I went vegan for a small amount of time a few years back and although I honestly think it is the healthiest diet you can adopt, I found giving up cheese too difficult. 

Anyway sorry I'm jumping to conclusions here.


----------



## pb921124

Oh Buffy I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs: I'm so happy to hear you are staying positive, dear. Hoping with everything that your next one is a sticky little bean. :hugs:

Radiance I'm always at disbelief in how strong some people are. You are truly amazing to have had the journey you've had and still remain so positive. If something goes wrong with this little bean I will be so glad to have found this site and to have heard from women like you to give me hope that my sticky bean will come. I just have to be patient and stay positive.:hugs:

Catching up on the posts and I love how positive this thread has been lately. I absolutely want to breast feed, I hope there are no issues and I get to have the experience. I also will do pumping to let DH join in. Plus my plan is to breast feed til close to a year then switch to solely pumping for as long possible. We're definitely doing diapers although we might buy a few cloths just to try it out. 

I would love to use a Doppler but I'm afraid my DH will think I've officially gone baby crazy. :haha: so glad I have u ladies to share my insanity with:happydance:


----------



## NDH

I know someone who had a vaginal birth, breastfed and used cloth nappies with triplets! I think with twins it would definitely be more difficult, but could still be made to work. I use cloth nappies with both girls still and have to do a load every day, and a load of non nappy wash as well, though my regular washing doesn't total 7 loads a week so I can skip a day or two when it all just gets to be too much. 

If I had twins I would still breastfeed but would probably not demand feed as I do now, but get them onto a feeding schedule.

No I'm not a vegetarian, but I can see why you'd ask. I do eat grass fed and ethically raised meat when I can though.


----------



## pb921124

Also I absolutely want a natural water birth but definitely think when the time comes I'm going to be trying to give myself the epidural! DH says maybe on the next one...lets not try to get ahead of ourselves here :haha: he has a point....I whine over a paper cut


----------



## Nikoru0111

Wow with triplets...that's hardcore! I think I might try and see what options are available though if it comes down to it.

I suspect baby wearing is off the cards, couldn't have a newborn strapped to my back.

I am a little fascinated with how many people from the US automatically want an epidural. Obviously I believe everyone should get to have their own opinion and choice and I totally respect everyone's choice but I can't imagine anything worse! The thought itself just scares me...big needle in the spine...yeah I know the risks are low but still if I don't need it, why take a chance?...my sister had to have an emergency c-section and they did something like that and after the baby was born she was just shaking from the drugs and couldn't even hold the baby straight away it wasn't nice.

I think my mother might have forgotten the pain of labour because she said all three of us were a breeze. She said it was just like a bit of bad period pain...not sure I believe her but in the UK we tend to go natural unless we REALLY need it.


----------



## raelynn

nikoru - I was shaking too but it started before I had my epidural. It was probably the Pitocin since I was induced because of high blood pressure. The nurse said the shakes are normal during labor though because your body is going through so much. I was dead set on not getting an epidural too. It scared me to death to even think of it but labor comes on hard and fast when induced and I got to the point where I just couldn't take the pain and that outweighed the needle fear. I actually didn't even feel the needle but it might have been that the labor pains overshadowed it. It was a good thing too since I had an emergency C-section and already had the epidural done with.

Like you, I agree it is everyone's own personal choice and I support whatever choice anyone makes. I think my point is that sometimes you end up with a completely different labor/birth than you have planned.


----------



## Melissa_M

^^ You can get all shaky from IV fluids.... they're cold! I was shivering and shaking uncontrollably after my c-sections... definitely not fun :nope: 

I will definitely be breastfeeding this baby as long as he or she wants! And I doubt I'll use any bottles if this one is as stubborn as my previous babies. They all really just wanted the boob!!!
I will also definitely be using disposables..... i LOATHE laundry. So much. Even right now there's a basket just waiting to be folded and I'm sitting here glaring at it :haha: I love the idea of cloth, they are so much cuter and softer and no waste! But the laundry.... just can't do it.... I know my limits :haha: 

I have a doppler :) I think it's called sonotrax B or something like that? I'm pretty sure I've only heard the HB from 10 weeks on. But I'll still probably try at 8 weeks with the mind set that I won't likely hear anything. Then after I hear I'll probably check in once a week for a couple minutes until I start feeling kicks. :cloud9: I can't WAIT for the kicks. Omg this will be the last time I'll feel baby kicks... I might start crying :cry:


----------



## Melissa_M

Meant to say that epidurals freaked me out SO MUCH. I was in natural labour for 13 hours with my first. Contractions were on top of each other with absolutely no break in between and I was dying.... I really thought I must be transitioning.... I read everything about natural labour and I was so prepared.... but something just wasn't right. They checked me and I was only 5cm...... never got past that :( So I got the epidural.... it was just necessary. I dozed on and off and overheard the doctors and nurses talking about how I was dilating "weird" and how they didn't think I was going to be able to give birth vaginally. I was so upset I cried and cried I never in a million years thought I'd have a c-section. But my baby was so perfect and healthy that was all that mattered to me in the end. 
Fast forward to DD2.... tried for a VBAC... 9 hours of natural labour.... contractions on top of each other... only 3cm... they gave me the epidural at 3cm because they felt so bad for me.... 3cm isn't even supposed to be active labour!!! Never made it past 5cm again after 20+ hours of labour.
They think my pelvis is too small for my babies giant heads :( I do have very narrow hips that have never seemed to grow while pregnant :nope: 

Anyway sorry I got carried away there... long story short, I won't be going into labour this time again... planned c-section. Vaginal birth is just not in the cards for me :(


----------



## Nikoru0111

Raelynn-it's so true about not always ending up with the labour you planned. My sister didn't even plan but she thought it would be a breeze too like my mother told her. Hers was pretty horrendous! I don't think she was prepared for it because she didn't do any research about what might happen and what she wanted either. I think she was induced too early just for convenience and that's what made it bad for her and started the complications leading up to a c-section. Maybe if she had asked about why it was necessary to be induced at that time, and whether should could keep going naturally for a bit longer, it might not have happened. Bless her, I think sometimes it's good to have someone else there to ask those questions too because when you are giving birth or just given birth I don't suppose you are thinking straight. When I arrived at the hospital just after the birth , I asked lots of questions for my sister and I think she was grateful to hear the answers but I'm not sure she would have thought to ask herself.

I think probably the best thing to do is have an idea about what you want, make sure you have researched all the complications of birth and make sure you know what to ask if you need more information about why the medical staff are recommending these procedures etc. I'm not going to be upset if it doesn't happen the way id like it and if I'm lucky enough to give birth to twins, I think there might be more complications. I just want two healthy babies and I'd rather not have an epidural or be induced or an episiotomy (episiotomy and induction are very common here) if possible but that's just my preference.


----------



## raelynn

Oh my gosh I was so scared of needing an episiotomy! It's funny, I was preparing myself for everything that I didn't even need to worry about. I wasn't going to have any meds, wouldn't even look at C-section info because it freaked me out, hated the idea of having my water broken and then I get everything I didn't even consider. I had a great recovery though and very little pain so I guess it all worked out.

Nikoru - You're completely right about not being in the right frame of mind for questions. I had hubby do all the talking for me because I just couldn't be bothered to do anything other than focus on labor. It is definitely helpful to have someone there that can do the thinking for you.

Melissa_M - I bet it was the IV that had me shaking now that you mention it. It was really cold!


----------



## NDH

Yep absolutely. Being informed agnd having someone else to advocate for you (and having a provider who knows and respects your wishes (and has the stats to back it up. For eg if you wqntba vaginal birth make sure you find a practitioner with a high vaginal birth rate, not 50%) and you'll have the best possible shot of the birth you want, accepting that things don't always go to plan.

When having any interventions offered, its always good to remember the anacronym use your BRAIN. 
Ask about the
Benefits
Risks
Alternatives
Use your Intuition
Ask what will happen if you do Nothing


----------



## Nikoru0111

My sisters boyfriend is really not clued up on anything medical or scientific. I don't think he finished high school, but is a lovely guy overall. Anyway he wasn't any use asking questions. Sometimes I think they know if you'll make a fuss or not and obviously my sis and her boyfriend didn't make any fuss. 

My husband although rather intelligent, again knows nothing about medicine, science or pregnancy. He is trying to read up on it though, however I'm scared he won't ask the questions I might need him to. Also in Japan there is more of a culture to just do as you are told and he does that a lot too. I guess there is no point worrying just yet about that though, I'm still on edge to see whether my pregnancy is truly viable or not. Just praying that my little twinnies are safe and healthy and thriving. 

I not long ate my lunch but I could really eat again lol. Maybe I might order pizza...I really shouldn't though. I only had one sometime last week.


----------



## NDH

Would you consider getting a doula or someone to make sure the drs give you all the information - both sides - so you dont have to worry about whether your husband will ask the right questions? Its tough for the partner, and even a mother or sister sometimes, cause they can't always be objective enough.

Mmm now I want pizza. I've just finished mushroom stroganoff but now I dont want it lol.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Yes I would seriously consider getting a doula if I can find an English speaking one in Tokyo. I think it could be worthwhile but I don't want my husband to be put out. Will have to speak to him about it nearer the time I guess.


----------



## Snufkin

I'll not be hiring a doula, but I do think it makes sense to get one if you can afford it and if you're worried your wishes may not be followed...

My own wishes are pretty much in line with what's standard practice here (free movement during labour, don't offer pain relief unless I ask for it, no episiotomy without my consent and only if absolutely necessary, etc.) so I feel I'll be fine without a doula, especially if I do end up staying home. The thing with having your SO advocate for you is that they'll be just as emotionally involved as you are, so they're not necessarily in the best spot to argue with doctors or nurses. To be honest, when I was wheeled away for a forceps assisted delivery, I think my SO was more scared than I was at that point. I remember being more concerned about him than myself or the baby. I mean I was quite sure that myself and the baby would be fine, not that I didn't care about us at that moment...it's hard to explain. So yes, even if you thought your SO would be happy to advocate for you, it's an extreme situation for him too, so it makes sense to give that responsibility to someone not so personally involved with everything.


----------



## starluck

Buffyx said:


> Hey guys, just a quick update from my holiday. Second day in to the holiday, started bleeding bright red and went to hospital. Miscarried at 5 weeks. Good luck to the rest of you :flower:

I'm so sorry buffyx :hugs: I'm glad you're able to stay positive, enjoy this time with your husband :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

I think if we had g&a here like the UK then I would be able to put off an epidural. I was also very shaky BEFORE the epi. I felt like I was having convulsions, it was horrible. It was mostly adrenaline!!! I also got my epi at a good time where I could still feel when to push, I could walk right after birth, and my lo wasn't drowsy afterwards where he couldn't latch on. He latched on like a champ!! I definitely respect women who don't go for the epi though!! For me, it was the best decision and made my labor enjoyable rather than something I wanted to get over with. Everyone's different and I am already hating the debates there are bound to have in third tri forum!


----------



## NDH

Mindset and preparation go a long way :)

And G&A may not be widely available in the US, but I know it is available as I have many American friends who have used it. Might be worth asking your practitioner if its available or can be made available if its something you'd be interested in trying before going to the epi? 
I've never used it personally cause here you get a mouthpiece like a snorkel kind of that you bkte down and breathe through and I don't like having things in my mouth and the one puff I took the rattling noise grated on me lol. But if it had a face mask like I've seen my North American friends use, then I probably would have ended up using it.


----------



## kissesandhugs

NDH said:


> Mindset and preparation go a long way :)
> 
> And G&A may not be widely available in the US, but I know it is available as I have many American friends who have used it. Might be worth asking your practitioner if its available or can be made available if its something you'd be interested in trying before going to the epi?
> I've never used it personally cause here you get a mouthpiece like a snorkel kind of that you bkte down and breathe through and I don't like having things in my mouth and the one puff I took the rattling noise grated on me lol. But if it had a face mask like I've seen my North American friends use, then I probably would have ended up using it.

Really..hmmm..I'll have to ask my dr about it. I've never heard of it being over here but maybe it's just not well known! :thumbup:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Anyone have an episiotomy without an epidural?

I got an epidural once I was 8cm dilated. In the end I am happy I got it because my daughter was 10lbs 1oz. I also needed an episiotomy. I can't imagine how that would have felt without an epidural.


----------



## oceania

I am either going to go for an elective C-section OR all the possible pain methods available - I'm scared of the scar not healing well when it comes to a c-section, not surgery itself as I've had plenty. If I go for a vaginal birth I'm terrified of pain - I have a low pain threshold and I have fainted while having a gallbladder attack, it was so excruciating and now I have medication for it but it takes 1hr for the medication to work and its so painful, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I don't really see why one needs to be in pain if it can be avoided. Also afraid of incontinence, tearing due to a vaginal birth. Pretty sure I will want to go for the c-section.


----------



## kissesandhugs

The thing with C-sections is the pain afterwards is a million times worse than with a vaginal birth. And takes a lot longer to heal from. At the moment of birth, C-section is the least painful and easiest but that only lasts for a short amount of time. Recovery is the real bitch :haha:


----------



## kit603

So sorry buffyx :hugs: I hope that you're able to relax and enjoy the rest of your honeymoon as much as you can xxx

I'm trying not to think too hard about the birth at this stage... I'd like to do it with just gas and air, but I'm a total wimp when it comes to pain. That said, I find the thought of an epidural or C-section pretty scary too! I'm certainly not going into hospital planning on either, but if I needed one then I'd have one. 

I've been having pretty bad MS all week, so I ordered some seabands after some of the other ladies on this thread were discussing them. I woke up with terrible nausea/sickness again this morning and usually it lasts until lunch time, but my bands turned up at about 9 am and I put them on straight away and I feel like my MS really has eased off today. Not sure if it's just a fluke at this stage... but it's the best day I've had all week for MS.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm starting to get some nausea :nope: Started yesterday and carrying on to today. Seems like it's when I eat which is crap bc I want to eat constantly :haha: It's like it's stuck in my throat and I'm constantly getting that watery mouth feeling. Honestly, I'm scared SHITless!!!!! Last pregnancy was so rough with the ms and constant vomiting and work :cry: I don't want to do it again. I'm really hoping for an easier pregnancy.


----------



## Nikoru0111

6footnoodle said:


> Anyone have an episiotomy without an epidural?
> 
> I got an epidural once I was 8cm dilated. In the end I am happy I got it because my daughter was 10lbs 1oz. I also needed an episiotomy. I can't imagine how that would have felt without an epidural.

I'm pretty sure they just give you a local aesthetic.


----------



## preg_pilot

Buffyx - I´m so sorry for your loss :(

Radiance - I hope you get your dream labor :hugs:

pb - It´s always good to have a general idea, but to be open about other options if needed :)

Nikoru - In my case, the labor pains were so bad that an epidural was almost nonexistent pain... I´m not in the USA either. I live in Iceland...
My mom´s labor was like your moms... she basically sneezed me out...

raelynn - true. labor wishes and reality can be two very different things.

Melissa - :haha: at the laundry issue :) Can´t wait to start feeling kicks either :baby:
I had a similar situation as you did. Never reached 10cm, never progressed beyond 2cm on my own...

6footnoodle - I had an epidural before having mine. They just inject a local anesthaetic if you don´t have one.

oceania - elective C-section is a legitimate way of delivering children, as long as its your choice, it´s a good one :hugs:

kit - I hope your MS gets better soon.

kissesandhugs - ugh, MS go away!

AFM - below is information about my earlier birth and preferences for this one. If you´re afraid of difficult birth stories, please don´t read. :hugs:


Spoiler
My first birth was planned as a medication free, home, water birth.
That didn´t work out at all.
All in all labor took 38 hours 20 minutes. I was admitted into hospital after 26 hours at home, with intense pain and only 2cm dilation. I got an epidural that lasted about 20 minutes, before paralyzing my legs and intensifying the pain on my right side...
Then I got another epidural later that lasted 5 minutes before going the same way.
I ended up with a forecep delivery, episiotomy and extreme blood loss. (2 liters)
For the next three days I had a spinal headache, where any movement at all was excruciating. This was due to the fact that my epidurals had punched through my spine, causing a leak of fluid, causing an under pressure in the brain.

This time I plan on a hospital delivery, and I´m seriously considering hiring a doula, mostly for phsychological support, as I feel very apprehensive for this birth. :nope: I´m not sure about an epidural, but I will ask the anasthesiologist if he/she thinks he can perform one on a person like me (apparently my spinal column is a very short way from the outside...


----------



## raelynn

preg_pilot - How scarey! I hope your labor and birth this time around go much smoother! My anesthesiologist in the hospital was great. He was joking around with me to put me at ease beforehand and then gave me lots of info before, during, and after my epidural. So hopefully you find one that is good for you!


----------



## jaan613

Buffyx said:


> I have to be positive.
> It's my honeymoon, and you only get one (well, I'm only having one ;)) I was very sad and upset last night, but I've woken up feeling much better. I wish you guys all the best :flower:

*hugs*
I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you're so positive and handling it well. Enjoy your holiday the best you can.


----------



## jaan613

I promised myself I wouldn't get ahead of myself and just take it easy for two weeks. I promised promised PROMISED my husband I wouldn't 'obsess' and start thinking too much into the pregnancy until my ultrasound because last time we got so broken hearted when we miscarried. Which is why I haven't answered about diapers vs cloths, c-secs vs natural, etc. 

Soon as he walked out the door for basketball this evening, I was already googling cute baby clothing and nursery ideas. Hehehehe - I swear I'm going crazy!

Still zero symptoms here. Taking it as easy as possible.
Oh and I finally got through all the pages on this thread!  
Hope you're all well and happy! 

Lots of xox


----------



## kit603

jaan613 said:


> Soon as he walked out the door for basketball this evening, I was already googling cute baby clothing and nursery ideas. Hehehehe - I swear I'm going crazy!

This is me :haha: I'm terrified of having another miscarriage - DH and I don't like thinking too much about the birth or having a newborn because we're both scared we'll never get there.... but as soon as his backs turned I'm googling exactly the same. I have a folder on my laptop where I've been saving gorgeous nursery pics for 'inspiration' later on :blush:


----------



## CrystalJMM

I've never had a loss (that I know of) but I'm terrified of it after reading so many stories on these boards. I'm trying not to worry myself senseless because this is supposed to be a time of joy but it's harder some days than others.

Hopefully we all have a healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## jaan613

kit603 said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Soon as he walked out the door for basketball this evening, I was already googling cute baby clothing and nursery ideas. Hehehehe - I swear I'm going crazy!
> 
> This is me :haha: I'm terrified of having another miscarriage - DH and I don't like thinking too much about the birth or having a newborn because we're both scared we'll never get there.... but as soon as his backs turned I'm googling exactly the same. I have a folder on my laptop where I've been saving gorgeous nursery pics for 'inspiration' later on :blush:Click to expand...

hahaha..at least we can be crazy together :):haha:
I'm sorry you've experienced miscarriage, so i TOTALLY get why you and the hubby aren't thinking too much about the birth and newborn, we are totally with you on that :hugs: it's so hard to be patient!


as of right now, we are only think ahead to our next appointment, october 30. goodness, time is going by soooooooo slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## jaan613

Crystal - Yes, it is harder some days than others and I too wish the best for all of us here. Just wish I felt some symptoms - crazy I know!


----------



## coucou11

Buffy - so sorry for your loss, sending you hugs and wishes for a relaxing honeymoon!

NDH - thanks for that info! I should look more into the water consumption for manufacturing diapers. I never think of that aspect of it, only the consumer end. I am in California and the insane drought here is so depressing, and scary, so I'm trying to be so careful. 

I would love to try G&A but they don't really offer it in my area, such a bummer. I think that's why epis are so popular in the US - it's really our only option! Backwards medicine. For my first labor, I just wanted to hold off on interventions as long as possible and that seemed to work out, so that's probably what I will do again. But I definitely hadn't even started to think about it!

Jaan my appt is Oct 27 and I agree, time is passing at a glacial pace. I am marking the days on my calendar!!


----------



## Radiance

Well HG decided to sneak up. When I get sick in pregnancy it is always HG and I normally get it later in first trimester, 8-9 weeks and 11 weeks with Stephen. I've had some mild nausea here and there. This week the nausea is showing more and I've struggled with water (only thing I drink) the most. I've only been getting half or a little more than I should be... I use to be able to drink it throughout the day and now I have to take small small sips and it still makes me gag and severely nausea. On the plus side, I still have some good symptoms. Awful breast pain and exhausted 24/7. :haha: Today is my second OB appointment. I believe today is just a million vaginal exams in one... :nope: blah. I'm a little worried even though I had a scan Saturday. Other than that all is going well.


----------



## Radiance

6footnoodle said:


> Anyone have an episiotomy without an epidural?
> 
> I got an epidural once I was 8cm dilated. In the end I am happy I got it because my daughter was 10lbs 1oz. I also needed an episiotomy. I can't imagine how that would have felt without an epidural.

I had a 3rd degree episiotomy with my first. I don't remember much about it. It actually was my funnest labor. It wasn't that bad, just stung at first, he gave a numbing shot and then did it. I think because I spent several hours in labor and the worst was when she was crowning. There was just so much emotions and my room was full literally that I wasn't really paying attention to that, I just couldn't wait to see my daughter and hold her.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow this thread moves fast, i can't keep up!

So sorry to hear of the losses, sending you big :hugs:

Afm, feeling tired and nauseous but kinda feels reassuring so totally baring up with it. Have an early private scan on the 1st and booking in appointment on the 5th - feeling more real now!

Birth wise I am hoping to have a home water birth. My dh isn't very keen due to the fact i had a pph after Harry but I want to definitely pursue the idea at this stage. There is a local home birthers group which i will go to.

My previous briths have gone well, well except the pph that was very unpleasant but I won't dwell on it. 
ds1 should have been a water birth but he got stuck so i had to get out onto dry land, they decided i needed an episotomy which i refused initially but it did the trick and out he popped. (For the lady that asked its just a local if you haven't had other pain relief)
ds2 was a waterbirth and was pretty quick about 4 1/2hrs of labour, and was 8 minutes from water's going to delivery.
Both were completely drug free just using hypnobirthing techniques to cope.

I hope to conquer bf'ing this time, managed 9 weeks of combi with ds1 and 2wks with ds2 which i was disappointed with. I plan to get as much support as possible and talk to other mums who have managed it sucessfully. I want to pump as well so dh can help 
feed.


----------



## CrystalJMM

jaan613 said:


> Crystal - Yes, it is harder some days than others and I too wish the best for all of us here. Just wish I felt some symptoms - crazy I know!

Not crazy at all! I've been hoping for symptoms too! It would just make me feel so much better. So far all I have is a bit of bloating, slightly sore nipples (TMI), and heartburn for the last few days. But I feel like all of those things (besides the nipples) could be normal for me. Haha


----------



## NDH

Rachel I've been reading up a lot on the Brewer diet the past two days, and one of the things it purports to help with is PPH. Not that it prevents blood loss at birth, but that it increases your blood supply so much in pregnancy that blood loss at birth isn't a problem because even if you lose a lot it will be your excess blood and not affect you so much.


----------



## Nikoru0111

To all you ladies hoping for morning sickness like I did early on...you'll soon know about it and wish you never said anything :haha: I really wanted some morning sickness and now it's awful. I'm sure you'll get it soon enough. Just enjoy the few weeks you get at the beginning without it I say!

Good luck for your appointment radiance! Hope your HG gets better soon. Today my MS seems worse...even water was making me feel a little queezy this morning. 

7w for me today. Happy I have made it this far but won't get my hopes up until my appointment on Friday. Still can't believe how nerve wrecking pregnancy is. No one tells you that. They say it's all lovely and beautiful!


----------



## Radiance

Appointment was good... Just exams. It did make me bleed but quickly stopped... Thank goodness! Since I had an ultrasound at the ER this weekend we cancelled my scan for this week so I went to the hospital and got a disk so I have a picture of baby! My next appointment is in a month, hopefully it goes by fast.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Ah I'm glad it went well! I'm not sure if it is a curse or a good thing to have so many appointments. I might be on weekly monitoring for a while which makes me nervous. It's like they are just expecting them to die :( we'll see I guess. Might not even make it past this appointment yet. 

Ah I don't think my SCH will have improved either. I keep sneezing and coughing and that cannot be good for trying not to irritate it. It's a wonder I haven't started bleeding again. Bed rest is driving me nuts as well. Never thought I'd hear myself say this but I just want to get up and clean the apartment. It's getting dusty.


----------



## raelynn

Nikoru - I agree! I don't want morning sickness either. I'm sure I'd be worrying if I had no symptoms too though. But I've been throwing up water too so I know the feeling. I'll be happy when this stage is over. Keeping my fingers crossed for your little ones! The worrying never ends though. Even after you give birth. I still check on my daughter in the middle of the night to make sure she's still breathing.


----------



## melissaelaine

:wave: Apparently I unsubscribed myself from this thread at some point! I'm back now!

As far as I know, things are going fine for me. Still not many symptoms other than just being tired. My boobs aren't sore, but my veins are definitely more noticeable. I am anxious for Thursday, when I have my next (and hopefully last) beta test!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Good luck Hun! I'm sure it will be a brilliant number and you won't need anymore tests :) 

I haven't had any blood tests or anything yet. Wonder when they'll do that to me. Like to check blood type etc. you would have thought if I had bleeding they might have wanted to do that pretty quickly but ah well. They didn't take any urine either. 

I hoping my next appointment I get treated more like it's my first time and it's just a normal pregnancy...rather than let's wait and see what happens to your babies expecting the worst :(


----------



## jaan613

I do want the symptoms but not the morning sickness! Just a sore boob or two and I'll be happy! ;) 

Hope you're all feeling good and well today! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Natalie i'll look into that :thumbup:

Hope your appointment goes well on friday niko


----------



## Nikoru0111

I just started bleeding again. Seems like I'm not meant to have these twins. Why can't anything go right for once? I was so proud that I had lasted all this time and was starting just to believe that the babies might make it. Now this happens. It's browny pink for now but it looked like it was turning red. No cramps yet but probably only a matter of time. I could cry :(


----------



## Shilo

Nikoru, please don't panic. You have a SCH. Bleeding happens all the time due to that and it doesn't mean the babies won't make it. There are many people with SCH that bleed multiple times and badly and go on to have healthy babies. I'd panic if it was random unexplained bleeding but you have a reason for the bleeding. Try to rest and don't panic.


----------



## preg_pilot

raelynn - thanks. I´ll probably just get an anesthesiologist that´s on call at that time. There are usually just one or two...

Radiance - Damn. HG sucks... :( Good to hear the appointment went well.

30mummyof1 - I hope you get your home water birth :)

Nikoru - MS needs to bugger off ;)
Eep, weekly monitoring? Nerve wracking :hugs:
I hope it´s just your SCH emptying out... :shrug:

melissaelaine - Fx for a good beta :) 

AFM - 2 days until my appointment :)


----------



## Snufkin

Agreed with shilo and pilot, try not to worry. You do have a reason for bleeding, and bleeding alone isn't necessarily bad, especially if you already have a diagnosed SCH. Take it easy and rest as much as possible today. I'm sure those heartbeats will still be there when you go for your appointment on friday and hopefully the bleeding means that the SCH will be smaller or gone! 

I'm having a duvet day with my daughter today, snuggled up on the couch and watching my neighbour totoro. And because pregnancy food aversions are a bitch the only food I can keep down is technically forbidden...toast with pâté. I think it's just because of vit A though, and you'd need to eat a lot of it to reach dangerous levels, so I'm allowing myself a thin smear.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i agree with the other ladies niko, :hugs:

I'm struggling with the nausea today, i normally plan what we shall have for our dinner 1st thing - so take whatever i need out of the freezer to defrost and i just can't think what to cook as if i think about food i want to be sick! which is fine for me, but i need to feed 2 children...:dohh:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks guys! I'm trying to relax and maybe there is a high chance it is just the SCH but no one can be sure until I get it checked. It does scare me to see blood. I'm not in full panick mode because there isn't anything I can actually do about it. Just hoping it stops soon and I don't pass any clots. Just have to make sure I stay on bed rest. Was going to have a little trip outside tomorrow...haven't been outside since Sunday...it's making me stir crazy. Guess I'll have to wait until Friday before I venture out. 

Snufkin, I love my neighbour totoro! Ghibli movies are my favourites! Love disney though too.


----------



## NDH

Hugs Niko. Its most likely just the SCH, especially starting off brown, but it certainly must be worrying. If you were a bit farther along you could get a doppler and spend all day making sure those hearts were beating, but at this age there's no reassurance to be had between scans and it sucks.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks NDH

[TMI]

I have been getting this weird like shooting pain up my vajayjay I'm not sure if it's cervix pain or what. Really shocked me yesterday when I went to go for a number 2. Totally failed because I was constipated, I wasn't even straining though. I don't know if it's related to this bleeding or not. Just scaring me. My sister said she got those pains when she was pregnant and sometimes when she is on her period. Ah I guess there is no point over analysisng. Don't like those pains though, they are scary.


----------



## susannah14

I'm sorry Nik but just hang in there and know that you have a reason for bleeding. :hugs:

Anyone else really struggling with the nausea? I haven't thrown up yet but I dry heaved 3 times yesterday and came really close to vomiting. Each time, eating something helped the feeling go away. I'm not looking forward to 6 more weeks of this. I don't know how I survived the first time, but I don't think it was as bad as this with my first.

30mummyof1- I know exactly what you mean. It sucks when you feel sick and you know eating will help but all food looks disgusting, and you just don't know what to do with yourself.


----------



## Snufkin

I get those pains, too. Wouldn't worry about them though they are annoying. Are you doing anything to try and shift your constipation? Orange juice, dried fruit like apricots, plums and prunes all help...or you can ask for lactulose which is a sugary syrup that'll help draw more water to your bowels. All that is perfectly safe in pregnancy (go easy on it all though, you don't want to have the opposite problem!) straining could irritate your cervix and make it bleed, which is pretty unproblematic as far as I know but it'll just make you worry again. Also, believe me when I say this: you want to avoid piles at all costs! No fun at all.


----------



## mangoberry

Nikoru - I agree with others it might just be SCH thats shrinking. Regarding shooting pain up, I have felt that at random times. First time I felt it when I did not know that I was pregnant and BDed with my husband and during orgasm I felt really bad pain going up, since then sounds embarrassing but we have not BD'd but I felt the same pain just today when trying to go for number 2 [TMI]. I was just about to ask that over here whether anyone else has felt it and I see your message asking the same :) guess all of us go through the same symptoms some time or the other!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Well I eat a lot of fruit, drink a lot of water and weetabix and lots of fibre. I managed to relieve myself this morning without straining which I thought was pretty good lol. Yeah I know not to strain. It probably would make the SCH worse. Just before I started to sleep I did move a really heavy box with my foot and had to put a lot of effort into it. I'm wondering if that's what caused it. Guess I'll never know. Just got to have faith that it's just the SCH and nothing more sinister.

Wow that's such a coincidence mangoberry. Feel a little more relieved that other people have it too.


----------



## oceania

I have days of little or no symptoms and then I freak out, thwn the next day I have back pain, sore boobs, nausea, feel emotional and constipated. I feel worried whether I have symptoms or not and I decided to book a scan for Friday I'm supposed to be 7+4 and id rather know now if something is wrong than at 12 weeks, so scared of mmc.


----------



## smoore

niko - hugs and I'm with everyone else, try not to let it stress/freak you out too much. I know that's much easier said than done! As for the pain, I have heard of cervix pain due to the uterus expanding? So, maybe you are experiencing that?? :) *being positive* 


AFM - I'm just kind of in a waiting period until Monday for my u/s. I can't wait and this week is dragging on. I'm in full motion with queasiness all day, actually vomiting at night, sore nipples, and feeling exhausted. Loving every minute of it (well completely okay with it and not complaining ;) ) , as to me it means things are going okay. I will take any and all symptoms if it means getting this baby here healthy, happy, and screaming and kicking. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's what i thought too oceania,Mine is booked for 7+6.


----------



## starluck

Just one more day to your next/last beta melissaelaine! 

:hugs: Nikoru it must be so scary for you :hugs: Since you have a reasonable explanation try to relax. I know it's a lot easier said than done!!! But worrying won't make anything better :hugs: I have gotten that shooting pain once or twice too! 

As for me, I noticed just a little red blood on the tip of my progesterone suppository applicator this morning. I think my cervix and vagina are starting to get irritated from it (everything just feels very raw right now). No flow or heavy cramping of any kind. I did send an email to the RE and they got back to me within 15 minutes (I'm seriously impressed with their response times) and assured me this is very common and not anything to worry about. Phew.


----------



## nicoley

So my ultrasound showed a small pocket of pooling blood and the ob said not to stress the bleeding..very difficult..I had a significant bleed over 2 days ago which scared me but no cramps (mild if anything)..hoping I'm close to be done this spotting..still having the fatigue and yucky feeling if I don't eat ..need to eat often..seen heartbeat last Friday..follow up ultrasound in the 5th of nov..wish my doppler worker earlier :(


----------



## susannah14

My best friend recommended vitamin b6 and unisom for nausea. Going to get some tonight.


----------



## Nikoru0111

nicoley said:


> So my ultrasound showed a small pocket of pooling blood and the ob said not to stress the bleeding..very difficult..I had a significant bleed over 2 days ago which scared me but no cramps (mild if anything)..hoping I'm close to be done this spotting..still having the fatigue and yucky feeling if I don't eat ..need to eat often..seen heartbeat last Friday..follow up ultrasound in the 5th of nov..wish my doppler worker earlier :(

Ah I'm glad that everything is okay for your nicoley. Bleeding is really scary isn't it? 

2 more days for me and then I'll get an ultrasound again. Still scared though. If all goes well I wonder if she'll try to get me back a week later. I'm not sure if all the monitoring will be a good or a bad thing. I really really hope they both stick. I'd really love to be able to feel my babies kick. I just can't wait to get a bump etc. I'm just sad when I think of it because in the back of my mind I can't help worrying that it might never happen. Or not this time at least. This is really bringing out the pessimist in me. Glad my husband is a die hard optimist. Really balances out.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Nikoru0111 said:


> Thanks NDH
> 
> [TMI]
> 
> I have been getting this weird like shooting pain up my vajayjay I'm not sure if it's cervix pain or what. Really shocked me yesterday when I went to go for a number 2. Totally failed because I was constipated, I wasn't even straining though. I don't know if it's related to this bleeding or not. Just scaring me. My sister said she got those pains when she was pregnant and sometimes when she is on her period. Ah I guess there is no point over analysisng. Don't like those pains though, they are scary.

I agree with the ladies. Probably just SCH causing bleeding. Good sign you aren't having cramps.
As for shooting pain I used to get that when trying to go number two when pregnant with my first. Couldn't figure out if the shooting pain was from my uterus or bum.

AFM no symptoms at all! Don't feel any cramps or twinges in my uterus. Kind of has me worried. Maybe I'm still early... Anyone else not feel anything in their uterus area?


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru-Maybe it'd be good for you to be in the mindset to _expect_ bleeding rather than being upset when it does happen. With an sch you can almost guarantee there WILL be bleeding :hugs: I also get the sharp pain. I remember last pregnancy some people called it lightning crotch :blush: Not the best name but it truly does describe it pretty good :haha: It gets worse as the pregnancy goes on,unfortunately! 

6ftnoodle-I have had barely ANY cramping. Last time I had cramps so bad throughout 1st trimester, it felt like I was on my period the whole time. It's NOTHING like that this time. I do feel worried at times about it but every pregnancy is different! :)


----------



## 6footnoodle

kissesandhugs said:


> Nikoru-Maybe it'd be good for you to be in the mindset to _expect_ bleeding rather than being upset when it does happen. With an sch you can almost guarantee there WILL be bleeding :hugs: I also get the sharp pain. I remember last pregnancy some people called it lightning crotch :blush: Not the best name but it truly does describe it pretty good :haha: It gets worse as the pregnancy goes on,unfortunately!
> 
> 6ftnoodle-I have had barely ANY cramping. Last time I had cramps so bad throughout 1st trimester, it felt like I was on my period the whole time. It's NOTHING like that this time. I do feel worried at times about it but every pregnancy is different! :)

Same! I remember feeling them last pregnancy. I guess every pregnancy is different. Maybe my uterus is used to it now haha. Hoping I don't get MS this pregnancy. Last time I got it at 5w6d. So only a week away...


----------



## Snorman

I'm kinda scared right now. 
My symptoms are almost completely gone, just a little tender boobs, nothing else.
I forced my BF to buy another test as soon as he gets of work.
I'm super nervous that it's gonna say I'm not pregnant any more :/


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kitty1987

Hello. I cant remember if I already posted here so please excuse me if I did!

I tested positive on 5th October, 6 days before AF was due. I am due on 20th June and very excited!

I was on the clearblue fertility monitor trial and have no doubt that it enabled us to conceive first time!

I already have a DS who will be 6 when baby is born. Me and my husband can't wait, we didn't plan such a big age gap but life just kept getting in the way lol

Good luck to everybody


----------



## kitty1987

susannah14 said:


> I'm sorry Nik but just hang in there and know that you have a reason for bleeding. :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else really struggling with the nausea? I haven't thrown up yet but I dry heaved 3 times yesterday and came really close to vomiting. Each time, eating something helped the feeling go away. I'm not looking forward to 6 more weeks of this. I don't know how I survived the first time, but I don't think it was as bad as this with my first.
> 
> 30mummyof1- I know exactly what you mean.  It sucks when you feel sick and you know eating will help but all food looks disgusting, and you just don't know what to do with yourself.

I have had nausea and sickness for about a week now :( If it is like my last pregnancy, it wont stop and I will get horrid heartburn thrown in the mix lol.

I had a big breakfast today and am not eating again until this evening. It seems to have worked a bit as I feel nauseous but nowhere near as bad as it has been when I have been eating lunch


----------



## 30mummyof1

Seems like i just can't get enough lemon.. so been on the lemon squash for the last few days, and just back from the shop with 2 types of lemonade and lemon cheesecake! :haha: i do draw the line at eating an actual lemon..for now at least! :rofl:


----------



## zaycain

Questions for you ladies:
Has your eating changed at all?
Are any of you taking fish oil?
Any food aversions?

My eating is so sparse nowadays but I'm just trying to make sure I don't starve and I get proper nutrients for obvious reasons. 

Also, I can't stand the smell of rotisserie chicken. I gag thinking about it!

I am pleased to say that my MS has waned in the past few days. I really hated it. I had it for two weeks and I was completely useless. Cramping has taken over, but I'd rather that than MS any day.

I feel tired and I've been working from bed, which I can't decide is good or bad. First appointment is next Wednesday at 8w+4. I have no idea what to expect. I'm going to start working out again after my appointment. Hopefully that will make things feel real.


----------



## susannah14

zaycain said:


> Questions for you ladies:
> Has your eating changed at all?
> Are any of you taking fish oil?
> Any food aversions?

Yes. I'm eating constantly now. I'm full one minute and starving the next. Also eating helps keep the nausea away. I don't even care if I gain weight.

Yes I'm taking prenatal vitamin plus DHA.

No real food aversions, just sometimes I smell something and shudder, but nothing I refuse to look at. My first pregnancy I had all sorts of food aversions. I didn't allow hummus in the house for a year, even after I gave birth, I was so scared of it. 

I also developed an aversion to my husband. He just smelled SO BAD. Like, in the car I'd press my nose up against the window to try to get as far away from him as possible. I never told him what was up. One day I realized--it was his DEODORANT! I immediately threw all his sticks of deodorant in the trash. He came in and was like "What are you doing?!?!" and I said "I'm saving our marriage!"


----------



## raelynn

susannah14 said:


> I'm sorry Nik but just hang in there and know that you have a reason for bleeding. :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else really struggling with the nausea? I haven't thrown up yet but I dry heaved 3 times yesterday and came really close to vomiting. Each time, eating something helped the feeling go away. I'm not looking forward to 6 more weeks of this. I don't know how I survived the first time, but I don't think it was as bad as this with my first.
> 
> 30mummyof1- I know exactly what you mean. It sucks when you feel sick and you know eating will help but all food looks disgusting, and you just don't know what to do with yourself.

I'm really having a tough time with nausea too. I either dry heave or throw up after every meal and then in between I'm just constantly nauseous. I have yet to find anything that helps. If you figure it out, let me know! My last pregnancy it went away around 13 weeks or so but I have a trip planned around 10 weeks this time and really hope I won't be throwing up the whole time.


----------



## susannah14

raelynn said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Nik but just hang in there and know that you have a reason for bleeding. :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else really struggling with the nausea? I haven't thrown up yet but I dry heaved 3 times yesterday and came really close to vomiting. Each time, eating something helped the feeling go away. I'm not looking forward to 6 more weeks of this. I don't know how I survived the first time, but I don't think it was as bad as this with my first.
> 
> 30mummyof1- I know exactly what you mean. It sucks when you feel sick and you know eating will help but all food looks disgusting, and you just don't know what to do with yourself.
> 
> I'm really having a tough time with nausea too. I either dry heave or throw up after every meal and then in between I'm just constantly nauseous. I have yet to find anything that helps. If you figure it out, let me know! My last pregnancy it went away around 13 weeks or so but I have a trip planned around 10 weeks this time and really hope I won't be throwing up the whole time.Click to expand...

That sounds horrible, I feel for you! I don't know if you saw my other post, but my friend recommended taking vitamin B6 and unisom. Google it for dosage and info. I'm going to try it tonight. You could always try to get some zofran from your doctor!


----------



## havingmyfirst

Just tested... and by my last period... we are expecting June 30th.

Happy to join June 2015 Bugs!


----------



## Radiance

Nikoru0111 said:


> Thanks NDH
> 
> [TMI]
> 
> I have been getting this weird like shooting pain up my vajayjay I'm not sure if it's cervix pain or what. Really shocked me yesterday when I went to go for a number 2. Totally failed because I was constipated, I wasn't even straining though. I don't know if it's related to this bleeding or not. Just scaring me. My sister said she got those pains when she was pregnant and sometimes when she is on her period. Ah I guess there is no point over analysisng. Don't like those pains though, they are scary.


Like all the others have said, try not to worry too much, it's most likely your SCH. I know it's easier said than done. Like I've mentioned before I gushed (literally) almost my entire pregnancy with my second (also my second living) and it was terrifying. Each time I thought I was losing him. Big hugs :hugs: I have the same shooting pain here and there and had it with my other pregnancies as well.


----------



## starluck

30mummyof1 said:


> Seems like i just can't get enough lemon.. so been on the lemon squash for the last few days, and just back from the shop with 2 types of lemonade and lemon cheesecake! :haha: i do draw the line at eating an actual lemon..for now at least! :rofl:

I'm craving citrus too! Mostly oranges :)



zaycain said:


> Questions for you ladies:
> Has your eating changed at all?
> Are any of you taking fish oil?
> Any food aversions?
> 
> My eating is so sparse nowadays but I'm just trying to make sure I don't starve and I get proper nutrients for obvious reasons.
> 
> Also, I can't stand the smell of rotisserie chicken. I gag thinking about it!
> 
> I am pleased to say that my MS has waned in the past few days. I really hated it. I had it for two weeks and I was completely useless. Cramping has taken over, but I'd rather that than MS any day.
> 
> I feel tired and I've been working from bed, which I can't decide is good or bad. First appointment is next Wednesday at 8w+4. I have no idea what to expect. I'm going to start working out again after my appointment. Hopefully that will make things feel real.

I have days (like today and yesterday) when I am constantly hungry. I don't have any aversions yet. And I am taking Nordic Naturals pre-natal omega 3 :)



susannah14 said:


> zaycain said:
> 
> 
> Questions for you ladies:
> Has your eating changed at all?
> Are any of you taking fish oil?
> Any food aversions?
> 
> Yes. I'm eating constantly now. I'm full one minute and starving the next. Also eating helps keep the nausea away. I don't even care if I gain weight.
> 
> Yes I'm taking prenatal vitamin plus DHA.
> 
> No real food aversions, just sometimes I smell something and shudder, but nothing I refuse to look at. My first pregnancy I had all sorts of food aversions. I didn't allow hummus in the house for a year, even after I gave birth, I was so scared of it.
> 
> I also developed an aversion to my husband. He just smelled SO BAD. Like, in the car I'd press my nose up against the window to try to get as far away from him as possible. I never told him what was up. One day I realized--it was his DEODORANT! I immediately threw all his sticks of deodorant in the trash. He came in and was like "What are you doing?!?!" and I said "I'm saving our marriage!"Click to expand...

OMG that is too funny!!! 



havingmyfirst said:


> Just tested... and by my last period... we are expecting June 30th.
> 
> Happy to join June 2015 Bugs!

Congrats and welcome :)


----------



## starluck

I ran out to the mall on my lunch break today to finally buy some new bras. I just cannot squeeze into my 36Cs anymore and I look ridiculous. So I go into victoria's secret and ask to be measured. I measured a 34 DDD. I just laughed at the girl!! I thought she was so off with the measurement. Then she gave me a sample bra in that size to try on. And holy crap she was right!! I cannot believe how fast my body is changing so early!! I am 4+3 today. Did anyone have such a drastic increase in cup size??? HOW on earth am I going to keep this pregnancy a secret at work until 12 weeks if my boobs are getting THIS big?! I really think people are going to notice if they haven't already.


----------



## kdmalk

Had my first appointment today and she changed my due date by almost two weeks. I am entirely unsure how that happened because we only dtd a couple times when I thought I was ovulating. She measured me at 6+1 today and we saw a heartbeat, so I am hoping all is well. She is going to see me again in a week and do another ultrasound, which kind of worries me, but I am sure everything will be fine. :)

My beta was low when we checked it at work last week and I freaked out thinking I would have an empty sac, but my beta was just fine for my new due date. And there is definitely a little baby in there with a little heartbeat flicker! We are thrilled.

Does anyone know why she would want to do another ultrasound next week? I asked her if she was worried and if everything was okay and she said it is just fine. I was just kind of confused as to why she wants to see me again so soon if everything is fine. Oh well.

New due date is June 16. Can we change it on the front page?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WoWndUp

I really hate morning sickness...it was almost unbearable today, I didn't think I was going to make it to work! my stomach has a mind of it's own because I feel hungry when I wake up and if I eat I get sick but if I don't eat I get sick. :wacko:

My boobs are bigger too...I was already big pre-pregnancy (32G) now i'm busting out of the cups and am practically willing them to stop! I don't want to end up a Z!!!!

I have a weird food issue though, I cant taste things anymore. I got garlic buns for dinner and they were bland. my bf said they were great but I couldn't taste it! It's the same with other salty foods too but sweet foods like fruit still taste normal. anyone have this problem? 

so far the only smell that drives me insane is when I get even a whiff of truck exhaust. it sucks because I drive for a living...


----------



## 6footnoodle

I am loving potatoes. I need to eat some form everyday. I also crave creamy things or sauce. Right now I would kill for an avocado or egg salad lol. Oh and I love chicken.


----------



## weewdy

Please tell me someone else feels like this. I feel ill, sick but never been sick, more a windy bloat like feeling in my belly which only disappears when i have something to eat. I know i sound like a mad woman but its really hard to describe it. I have also had some sharp pains like trapped wind.

I had my booking in appointment yesterday which consisted of form filling and got bloods taken. It lasted about half and hour. I was told my first scan will be between 12 and 14 weeks so i have 5-7 weeks to wait.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I needed green peppers last night, got that and now I definitely don't want them since I ate so much lol. I craved fish yesterday, my awesome grandma made me some for lunch. So again, cured that craving. Now I'm wanting watermelon :haha: seems to be easy fixes so far. Last pregnancy I didn't have cravings until 2nd and 3rd tri and they were sparse. Seems I'm always craving something these days.


----------



## starluck

kdmalk said:


> Had my first appointment today and she changed my due date by almost two weeks. I am entirely unsure how that happened because we only dtd a couple times when I thought I was ovulating. She measured me at 6+1 today and we saw a heartbeat, so I am hoping all is well. She is going to see me again in a week and do another ultrasound, which kind of worries me, but I am sure everything will be fine. :)
> 
> My beta was low when we checked it at work last week and I freaked out thinking I would have an empty sac, but my beta was just fine for my new due date. And there is definitely a little baby in there with a little heartbeat flicker! We are thrilled.
> 
> Does anyone know why she would want to do another ultrasound next week? I asked her if she was worried and if everything was okay and she said it is just fine. I was just kind of confused as to why she wants to see me again so soon if everything is fine. Oh well.
> 
> New due date is June 16. Can we change it on the front page?

she probably just wants to check again (to be super safe) since you really thought you conceived on a different week. if your dr isn't worried i wouldn't worry! 



WoWndUp said:


> I really hate morning sickness...it was almost unbearable today, I didn't think I was going to make it to work! my stomach has a mind of it's own because I feel hungry when I wake up and if I eat I get sick but if I don't eat I get sick. :wacko:
> 
> My boobs are bigger too...I was already big pre-pregnancy (32G) now i'm busting out of the cups and am practically willing them to stop! I don't want to end up a Z!!!!
> 
> I have a weird food issue though, I cant taste things anymore. I got garlic buns for dinner and they were bland. my bf said they were great but I couldn't taste it! It's the same with other salty foods too but sweet foods like fruit still taste normal. anyone have this problem?
> 
> so far the only smell that drives me insane is when I get even a whiff of truck exhaust. it sucks because I drive for a living...

I will not complain about my DDDs any more ;) lol. I did have a conversation with my boobs today and told them to slooooow down :haha:


----------



## CrystalJMM

So far all I've really craved is boiled eggs and ranch. So I've been eating salad for lunch with boiled eggs and ranch on top. LOL

Otherwise, I haven't had any cravings. But it's early days for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Radiance

I am DYING to tell everyone now!!! I originally was going to wait until I was nearly full term unless we found out something was wrong were we very well could lose our baby OR if I went into preterm labor which is also a possibility. But then after talking to my OH we decided 20-24 weeks when people normally find out gender, though we will know earlier. Now that I've seen baby, heartbeat, and have known for almost six weeks I don't want to. :wacko: I'm attempting to wait at least until Thanksgiving week when I get into second trimester or Christmas. 

Anyone else having a hold time not sharing?


----------



## starluck

Radiance, YES I am having the hardest time! I've told a few close friends, my DH couldn't hold his excitement and told everyone at his job (lol). I reallllly want to tell my close friends at work, but also want to keep it private just in case something happens I don't want to have to explain things at work (which would be hellish for me). And there's the possibility that my friends at work won't be able to hold their tongues and will let it slip out to other people that I'd rather not explain things to should something go wrong.


----------



## zaycain

Radiance, 

I feel a little in the minority. I am not ready to tell anyone. Honestly DH and I are having a tough time financially and this came as a sorta surprise.. but not really. (I thought I was going to have a hard time with my history). 

I am a little afraid of the judgement since people know our status, and also coming to grips that affording a child is going to be tough for the both of us. 

Gotta trust that this is what is meant to be!


----------



## mangoberry

Hey Ladies, have any of you felt any sharp pains in your abdomen? Its like I was so hungry as they were going to order Nice Indian food for lunch for Diwali - but it did not end up arriving so I went with some of my colleagues for lunch, and I guess ended up eating more than I should - but whatever, I am getting pain in my abdomen, not in the lower part like pelvic area but around my intestines and its like sudden pain comes and goes like cramps. Has that happened to anyone of you? I am getting scared :(


----------



## mangoberry

Radiance, DH and I have not told anyone - except me I ended up telling my sisters as I could not keep it from them. We have decided to tell my in-laws and father next week after first prenatal visit (though I am having second thoughts of holding it tilll 2nd trimester) - will see. I personally feel like telling everyone but just having thoughts what if something does not turn out as it should.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Snufkin

We're waiting to tell everyone until 13 weeks, but that's just because we'll have a picture then. We've told all our family and are telling friends when we see them. I wouldn't want to have to hide my feelings if something did go wrong, and at the same time I am quite optimistic that everything will be fine, so there's no reason to wait either way. 

All your creamy food talk has made me feel a bit sick again, can't stand anything creamy at all (no coffee, no soup, no porridge!!) i've found I keep food down the best if I have an apple with it, the sourness somehow keeps my nausea at bay. My mum is visiting from back home in a couple of weeks (I'm from Germany originally) and she is bringing me fizzy sweets, they're like apple flavoured sour hard candies with a fizzy filling. Orange juice is another thing that really helps me, but I've been going a bit easier on it now because it hurts my throat when I do have to throw up...oh the joys of early pregnancy! :D


----------



## Radiance

zaycain said:


> Radiance,
> 
> I feel a little in the minority. I am not ready to tell anyone. Honestly DH and I are having a tough time financially and this came as a sorta surprise.. but not really. (I thought I was going to have a hard time with my history).
> 
> I am a little afraid of the judgement since people know our status, and also coming to grips that affording a child is going to be tough for the both of us.
> 
> Gotta trust that this is what is meant to be!

I understand​ the judgement. My reasons are different though. Since we've lost five in a row and all in the same year... well August 2013-July 2014 people seem to like to say things like "why do you guys keep trying" "Why would you put yourself through that again" "Why not wait at least three years..." For me it's annoying. I have a team of doctors, we discuss these types of things. We all share our opinions on waiting, trying, tests and so on. If we want to try again then we will and it's no ones business why. You know? My husband wants to wait a bit, he's not ready to share and I respect that. I do think it's because of what I listed above. His family can be quite insensitive.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I've told close friends and family and my boss but word has got around as we have random people we haven't seen in months at the store offering their congratulations. So apparently it has not been on the hush hush as we would have liked. I'm not too bothered though :) I'll announce it 'publicly' (facebook hahahah) after our ultrasound given that everything goes well. And to co workers. I'm sure people have their suspicions though!! Honestly I'd like the support if something was to go wrong so I'm not worried about who finds out etc. I couldn't wait until 20+ weeks especially as I show very very early but I understand completely why people would!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Radiance said:


> zaycain said:
> 
> 
> Radiance,
> 
> I feel a little in the minority. I am not ready to tell anyone. Honestly DH and I are having a tough time financially and this came as a sorta surprise.. but not really. (I thought I was going to have a hard time with my history).
> 
> I am a little afraid of the judgement since people know our status, and also coming to grips that affording a child is going to be tough for the both of us.
> 
> Gotta trust that this is what is meant to be!
> 
> I understand​ the judgement. My reasons are different though. Since we've lost five in a row and all in the same year... well August 2013-July 2014 people seem to like to say things like "why do you guys keep trying" "Why would you put yourself through that again" "Why not wait at least three years..." For me it's annoying. I have a team of doctors, we discuss these types of things. We all share our opinions on waiting, trying, tests and so on. If we want to try again then we will and it's no ones business why. You know? My husband wants to wait a bit, he's not ready to share and I respect that. I do think it's because of what I listed above. His family can be quite insensitive.Click to expand...

That's too bad people have to be that way!!! :nope: no respect for boundaries whatsoever.


----------



## Radiance

starluck said:


> Radiance, YES I am having the hardest time! I've told a few close friends, my DH couldn't hold his excitement and told everyone at his job (lol). I reallllly want to tell my close friends at work, but also want to keep it private just in case something happens I don't want to have to explain things at work (which would be hellish for me). And there's the possibility that my friends at work won't be able to hold their tongues and will let it slip out to other people that I'd rather not explain things to should something go wrong.

There's no right or wrong time. It's hard either way. I tried hiding my fifth pregnancy, which I did- only one person knew and it was so hard for me. Harder than I had expected. 

<3



mangoberry said:


> Radiance, DH and I have not told anyone - except me I ended up telling my sisters as I could not keep it from them. We have decided to tell my in-laws and father next week after first prenatal visit (though I am having second thoughts of holding it tilll 2nd trimester) - will see. I personally feel like telling everyone but just having thoughts what if something does not turn out as it should.

I think most people have those thoughts <3 Good luck sharing next week!



Heather.1987 said:


> Weve told family and close friends, waiting to tell the world after the first appt. in 2 weeks. My thoughts are that life begins at conception and this is a human being, so why not tell people I love! If something happens, I would want people there to support me.

I agree 100% :thumbup:



Snufkin said:


> We're waiting to tell everyone until 13 weeks, but that's just because we'll have a picture then. We've told all our family and are telling friends when we see them. I wouldn't want to have to hide my feelings if something did go wrong, and at the same time I am quite optimistic that everything will be fine, so there's no reason to wait either way.
> 
> All your creamy food talk has made me feel a bit sick again, can't stand anything creamy at all (no coffee, no soup, no porridge!!) i've found I keep food down the best if I have an apple with it, the sourness somehow keeps my nausea at bay. My mum is visiting from back home in a couple of weeks (I'm from Germany originally) and she is bringing me fizzy sweets, they're like apple flavoured sour hard candies with a fizzy filling. Orange juice is another thing that really helps me, but I've been going a bit easier on it now because it hurts my throat when I do have to throw up...oh the joys of early pregnancy! :D


We live away from nearly all of our family and friends. My facebook is 99% family and personal friends so we will most likely be sharing on there for everyone that we hadn't called and told. When I hear creamy, it makes me extremely nausea as well! But I think of other foods like yogurt or alfredo sauce :sick: :haha:


----------



## Radiance

kissesandhugs said:


> I've told close friends and family and my boss but word has got around as we have random people we haven't seen in months at the store offering their congratulations. So apparently it has not been on the hush hush as we would have liked. I'm not too bothered though :) I'll announce it 'publicly' (facebook hahahah) after our ultrasound given that everything goes well. And to co workers. I'm sure people have their suspicions though!! Honestly I'd like the support if something was to go wrong so I'm not worried about who finds out etc. I couldn't wait until 20+ weeks especially as I show very very early but I understand completely why people would!!!

I liked the thought of waiting and it being a complete surprise to everyone. We're having our "real" wedding in May and I'll be nearly term and I thought that would be a great way to announce but no way could I wait that long.


----------



## raelynn

I've been craving Jell-O but I think it is because I normally can only stomach Jell-O when I have a stomach bug and that is kind of how I feel with morning sickness. Although whoever mentioned boiled eggs and ranch, that sounds amazing right now!

We're trying to wait until Christmas to announce. Our parents and siblings know but no one else. We'll see if I can wait that long.


----------



## Shilo

I talked to one of my nurses today about how bad my anxiety is so I have a reassurance ultrasound tomorrow at 10:30 AM EST. I'm really scared I'll go and they'll say the baby died. J has to work so I'm going alone. Hopefully it goes well. If it does, I'm going to just go for it and make a pregnancy journal and post on Facebook. Might as well stick with positivity and think "this will happen". When I had my miscarriage, it felt so lonely and isolating that no one aside from family ever knew my baby existed. If something goes wrong past 8 weeks then atleast people would know I did have a baby and it died, but it existed.


----------



## havingmyfirst

There is no right or wrong time to tell. With our first we were both in shock... as weren't officially trying so we rang my mum (good old mums) as soon as we saw the BFP.

This time we are going to try and keep it a secret so we can give everyone a happy Christmas surpise in December when we are 13 weeks and have a pic.


----------



## NDH

zaycain said:


> Questions for you ladies:
> Has your eating changed at all?
> Are any of you taking fish oil?
> Any food aversions?
> 
> My eating is so sparse nowadays but I'm just trying to make sure I don't starve and I get proper nutrients for obvious reasons.
> 
> Also, I can't stand the smell of rotisserie chicken. I gag thinking about it!
> 
> I am pleased to say that my MS has waned in the past few days. I really hated it. I had it for two weeks and I was completely useless. Cramping has taken over, but I'd rather that than MS any day.
> 
> I feel tired and I've been working from bed, which I can't decide is good or bad. First appointment is next Wednesday at 8w+4. I have no idea what to expect. I'm going to start working out again after my appointment. Hopefully that will make things feel real.

Can't stop eating. All healthy food at least. But its ok that I can't stop eating because I just started a pregnancy diet that requires you to consume a minimum of 2600 calories and 80-120g of protein (i have some "special needs" that the diet says I need 3000 calories and 120-160g of protein) and my increased appetite means so far it isn't a stretch at all to eat that much :haha:

Yes I'm also taking fish oil as I dont get enough DHA in my regular diet.

No aversions yet.



susannah14 said:


> I also developed an aversion to my husband. He just smelled SO BAD. Like, in the car I'd press my nose up against the window to try to get as far away from him as possible. I never told him what was up. One day I realized--it was his DEODORANT! I immediately threw all his sticks of deodorant in the trash. He came in and was like "What are you doing?!?!" and I said "I'm saving our marriage!"

:rofl::rofl::rofl:



kdmalk said:


> Had my first appointment today and she changed my due date by almost two weeks. I am entirely unsure how that happened because we only dtd a couple times when I thought I was ovulating. She measured me at 6+1 today and we saw a heartbeat, so I am hoping all is well. She is going to see me again in a week and do another ultrasound, which kind of worries me, but I am sure everything will be fine. :)
> 
> My beta was low when we checked it at work last week and I freaked out thinking I would have an empty sac, but my beta was just fine for my new due date. And there is definitely a little baby in there with a little heartbeat flicker! We are thrilled.
> 
> Does anyone know why she would want to do another ultrasound next week? I asked her if she was worried and if everything was okay and she said it is just fine. I was just kind of confused as to why she wants to see me again so soon if everything is fine. Oh well.
> 
> New due date is June 16. Can we change it on the front page?

I'm certainly no expert, but my assumption would be that with a discrepancy larger than the accepted +/-6 days between your expected date and the scan date she just wants to be thorough and make sure there is sufficient growth between now and then.



WoWndUp said:


> I really hate morning sickness...it was almost unbearable today, I didn't think I was going to make it to work! my stomach has a mind of it's own because I feel hungry when I wake up and if I eat I get sick but if I don't eat I get sick. :wacko:
> 
> My boobs are bigger too...I was already big pre-pregnancy (32G) now i'm busting out of the cups and am practically willing them to stop! I don't want to end up a Z!!!!
> 
> I have a weird food issue though, I cant taste things anymore. I got garlic buns for dinner and they were bland. my bf said they were great but I couldn't taste it! It's the same with other salty foods too but sweet foods like fruit still taste normal. anyone have this problem?
> 
> so far the only smell that drives me insane is when I get even a whiff of truck exhaust. it sucks because I drive for a living...

My first pregnancy I kind of lost the ability to taste spicy food. Normally I can't tolerate even mildly spicy food, but I made a chili early in pregnancy and I thought my chili powder must be old and lost potency because I kept adding so much and could hardly taste any spice. But nope, it was so hit my hubby who loooove spicy food was sweating and could barely finish one bowl, and I ate two helpings :haha:





We've always told everyone immediately. Like within days of finding out (not via a big facebook announcement or anything, just telling everyone I have regular contact with and people that are important to me i dont have regular contact with. Like some of you have mentioned, I knew that if anything happened I would want their support. And thats still my mentality, but this time I'm rather enjoying it being a secret just between my husband and I (and hundreds of strangers online, and 4 acquaintances IRL who are in one of the online groups I shared the news in, and my midwife :haha:). Just kind of cherishing this sacred time when there are no outward signs of being pregnant so the only people who know are those who you invite to share the secret :cloud9:

I am starting to itch to tell people though. Will probably wait another week. Actually last night I had the weirdest dream about telling our parents. For some reason I had this big rectangle shield thing that had a really cool painting on it I can't describe, but it was of a baby in utero with a child kissing the belly - kind of a mildly x-ray effect I guess. Well somehow it was obvious that it meant I was was pregnant and I was supposed to hold it in some kind of parade and I knew my parents would see it and know what it meant. And dh and I want to tell his parents first this time, so we knew we would have to make sure they knew before the parade started. We couldn't hail them on Skype, so we went to their house, of course. They only live on the other side of the world :haha: and then instead of telling them in person we turned on their computer so that we could Skype them :rofl:
And then somehow we were surprised that we missed the parade where my parents were supposed to find out. It was truly a bizarre dream :rofl:


----------



## WoWndUp

Oh I so badly want to tell everyone because it's my first bean that's stuck for longer than 5weeks, but i'm going to wait till my bday (4weeks away) to tell family. until then I have all of you :hugs:


----------



## Nikoru0111

NDH- dreams can be weird can't they? Yours sounded funny!


Well at first I wanted to wait until next week even to tell parents because I wanted to tell them in person because they are coming to visit me in Japan. I have my birthday this Saturday (so hope the appointment goes well on tomorrow otherwise I'm having a rotten birthday) and then the Saturday after it's our wedding ceremony (we are already legally married). We wanted to tell everyone at the ceremony but things started to go wrong and I really wanted their support. I really can't hide how I feel very well so I need to tell people what's going on. 

Oddly some girls I only met in the last 6 months know already and they have been so supportive and there for me. My best friend from home thinks I'm worrying too much and I don't think she gets it so much. Maybe she is just sad because she is trying to conceive and just thinks as soon as she gets the BFP then the stressing will stop...I was trying to tell her it will probably get worse. It's really sad because out of three of us, two seem to have got pregnant by surprise and she is the only one who was actually trying and she hasn't managed to yet. We are praying for her though. 

Also I'm not really religious but this experience seems to be bringing it out. I'll try anything to keep my babies.


I'm taking DHA+EPA (vegan kind, be careful of fish oils one can have very high levels of mercury) alongside organic whole food prenatals.

Spicy food is still appealing to me. I seem to have random aversions and seem to be adverse to everything unless I'm really craving it. So far craving seem to include british foods. Been soo long since I had some Heinz baked beans. 

Still bleeding this morning unfortunately. So far still brown though. Rather disappointed because I thought I'd venture outside today walking very slowly to meet a friend for some lunch. We had it all planned out and told her I would confirm that we can go ahead if I hadn't started bleeding. Last night I sent her a message saying everything was fine, "see you tomorrow" and within 30 mins the bleeding started :( 

So back to bed rest :( it's driving me crazy but I want to give the twins the best chance.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Also I forgot to say, my boobs don't seem to have grown...and I'd like them to as well! It's probably Sod's law that ladies that are blessed with big boobs in the first place that would rather they didn't get any bigger end up having them get bigger and those of us who were not so lucky, and want them to grow, don't. I'm a 32B in the UK and 70 C in Japan, that is one upside of being small, at least I can actually buy bras in Japan. Any normal sized Brit would have a very hard time...anyway no growth so far. Is it so much to ask just to go up one cup size? Hmph lol.


----------



## smoore

Nikoru - Please be gentle with your friend who is ttc. I know I've said it a few times, but I lost my son at 30 weeks and then struggled with unexplained infertility for well over a year. During the process, I had to be in a car with a friend who was 30 weeks pregnant and complained and talked about her pregnancy the whole two hour ride. I seriously would have rather stabbed myself in the eye with a fork. It was painful. Not saying you are complaining or overdoing talking about it, but just in case it has been coming up a lot, she may be trying to shut the topic down gently by saying you are worrying too much. Just a thought! *hugs*


----------



## Radiance

I was writing a response but read the original comment and my response was for something completely different. So never mind on that!! :haha: Today is Hope's one year angelversary/heavenly birthday and we always do some type of small celebration or remembrance. It always includes a homemade cake or homemade cupcakes by a close friend.. the flavors are based on them. For example, Elijah was our ocean boy, oddly fresh pineapple was the only thing I could eat without getting sick my entire pregnancy and so his cake had a orange color scheme, plumerias and it was a coconut cake with fresh pineapple filling. It's been a pretty good day actually. My friend that lives across the US from me sent me these beautiful flowers and vase. My husband is out getting a "surprise" and I've ate four cupcakes today :wacko:

And then our newest addition :) This is the best I got, it was from the ER last week at 7+1.


*Ok so since someone else responded I'll post the comment I made before reading the original comment...

I think it would be best to gently ask her. Obviously everyones' friendships are different, especially person to person. As Smoore mentioned a lot of women feel that way. I struggled with infertility for a bit, it took well over a year to get pregnant with Elijah. I hated hearing about pregnancies when it was to people that didn't want any children, complained 24/7 or couldn't take care of themselves let alone a baby. But I didn't mind (usually) hearing it from those who wanted a baby and were excited. 

One of my best friends was pregnant the same time I was with Elijah. We happened to be due a few days apart. We shared everything with one another and then Elijah died. She wouldn't text me, call me, and hid everything regarding pregnancy. I HATED it. It hurt me so bad that she did that. She thought she was helping and I made it clear that it hurt me worse that she was hiding it. Since we were due the same time we imagine our babies being close, we imagined Elijah watching over her daughter and I wanted to know how her baby was doing. In the end it ruined our friendship. 

So as I do agree with Smoore, that many ladies do feel that way but there are also many women that feel the opposite besides what I wrote in the earlier part. So depending on how close you guys are, I would simply ask. But I am constantly back and forth. Some days I can't handle it, even now when I am pregnant. It's weird.
 



Attached Files:







10519183_10203820773787189_6931703229898296941_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









10734225_10204312718285494_4009246196904790886_n.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5









Untitled.pngaagtd.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mangoberry

Just to add to what others are saying here - I had some months where everytime I had my period show up, I would cry in the bathroom and days when I saw my friends posting their baby pics on facebook - crying. I know I should have been happy for them, but its quite difficult, that is one of the reason that I am afraid to tell everyone as I don't know who might be going through what in their lives. I remember not so long ago my sister was going to go and meet her friend who just had a baby and I was in my periods then, we both were in the same car so I had no choice but to go with her. I ended up dropping her to see her friend and went for grocery shopping - I could not bear the idea of seeing a little one when I wanted one so badly.


----------



## smoore

Radiance- I agree that it depended on the person. If the person was supportive of me and my struggles it was a ton easier to hand that support back tenfold.


----------



## Nikoru0111

She hasn't been long term TTC. I think she only started in August or earliest July. I think she'll get pregnant soon but maybe just not immediately. I think she just wants it to happen straight away. She has a really stressful job and she doesn't live with her husband yet because she is a new doctor and gets placements all round the country. But in her first month she managed to dtd every single day and still missed it. Anyway, she said she was happy for me, I was a little scared of telling her at the beginning though. Besides she is my best friend and like radiance said I want to share it with her, especially since I'm also going through a tough time, it's my first ever pregnancy, and no one knows, next week I might not be pregnant anymore. Usually I ask her how she is going first when talking to her anyway and she then asks me how am I and the twins so I don't think I'm being insensitive. I think she thinks I'm worrying too much because she is worrying about different things right now and to her they seem more of a worry. It's probably just hard for both of us. She is coming over to Japan next week as well so I'll get to spend some quality time with her which will be nice :) and I'm sure soon enough she'll be just like us, worrying over every little pain, drop of blood loss of symptom etc.

Maybe because I have never experienced LTTTC but when I thought I was miscarrying I skyped my sister who has a 9 month old and wanted to see him, it somehow made me feel better. Seeing pregnant people set me off when I was waiting to the hospital for news but seeing babies still make me happy. Even if they are someone else's.

Radiance that is one cute little blob you have there :) I'm glad you have celebrations for your angels. I really can't imagine what I'd do in your shoes but I think you are doing the best thing.


----------



## weewdy

I am planning on waiting to i have my 1st scan (another 5 to 7 weeks yet) before i tell anyone. Feeling scared about telling my family and work even though i know they will be happy, well my family will, work probably wont. I might stretch it out till christmas all depending on how i feel.

With my first i waited till my mums 60th to announce which was beg of nov and i told everyone else at christmas.


----------



## Shilo

I'm really scared. I can't sleep. I almost want to cry. I have no reason to think anything is wrong but all I can do is imagine going to my ultrasound in the morning and being told the baby has died. I hate this feeling. I wish I could look forward to ultrasounds.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo said:


> I'm really scared. I can't sleep. I almost want to cry. I have no reason to think anything is wrong but all I can do is imagine going to my ultrasound in the morning and being told the baby has died. I hate this feeling. I wish I could look forward to ultrasounds.

Shilo I feel exactly the same. My appointment is tomorrow as well (Friday over here). I felt the same last week too. It's awful. I do have some reasons to think that something might be wrong but in a way that's maybe better, less of a shock? I think to go in there expecting your baby to be healthy and then only to find out the heart has stopped must be the worst feeling ever. I'm trying not to think about my appointment. I think I'm a little but calmer this time though. But I just wanted to say I know exactly how you feel. 

*hugs*:hugs:

Please let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fine, but if it isn't, we are all there for you, like you all would have been there for me last time and might need to be this time. 

Please try to sleep if you can. Just focus on your OH and how much you love them. That's what I do when I feel scared. You are in it together and if the worst happens you'll deal with it together as a team.


----------



## Beadette

I feel exactly the same based on my past experience. I wish scans were the exciting thing they are to most people but I will never not be terrified of having a scan which is a real shame x


----------



## smoore

Nikoru - You obviously know your friend best. I just wanted to give a different perspective. I hope everything goes well at your appointment Friday and will be checking in to see what you found out! 

Shilo - I'm sorry that you are having all of this fear. I hope you have a lovely appt. and can set some of that fear aside and enjoy. 

Radiance - I forgot to tell you that seemed like a beautiful celebration. On Connor's 1st birthday (I prefer birthday to other terms, but fully support any term anyone wants to use because when you have experienced a loss do what you have to to get through for sure!) Dh and I went out of town and just enjoy being together. I contemplated having a cake with family and such, but we decided for us it was right to just be he and I away. We did have a tiny birthday cake for DH and myself. *huge hugs*


----------



## kissesandhugs

This pregnancy I don't have as much worries as I did with my first. Barely any at all. And like ive said before the lack of worry actuall makes me worried haha. I am looking forward to the ultrasound but I have a part of me that is thinking what if it's a blighted ovum, what if there isn't a heartbeat. So I think even the ones that are excited will always worry too. It's a vicious cycle!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm actually surprised I'm as calm as I am. With my first I was so worried every day I would cry and cry just knowing I was going to miscarry. I didn't but, the worry was crippling.


----------



## Shilo

My only experience with pregnancy has been heartache so it's hard for me to imagine any other outcome or pregnancy resulting in a baby. I can't wrap my mind around that. I'm not sure how to explain it. Two hours to go and I guess I will know either way.


----------



## susannah14

I'm not sure when I'm going to tell. If I decline the NT scan, I won't have a scan until the anatomy one at ~20 weeks. So I don't think I could wait for that.

We live in a small house that we bought when we first got married and didn't have as much money. Well after awhile our salaries doubled and I decided (pre-kids) that instead of buying a bigger house, I wanted to buy a beach condo. I just thought, we can adapt to living in a smaller place, people have too much stuff anyway, and now we have a place at the beach for our whole families to enjoy. It was the best decision I ever made.

But I can just see it now...as soon as we tell my MIL she is going to ask a million questions- "Are you going to sell the condo now? Won't you buy a bigger house, with a yard, and a garage now?" This is the same woman who asked when we were getting rid of our cats when she found out we were having a baby the first time. Uhhhm, never? Why would I get rid of my cats? To this day I have no idea why she thought I needed to get rid of them!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo said:


> My only experience with pregnancy has been heartache so it's hard for me to imagine any other outcome or pregnancy resulting in a baby. I can't wrap my mind around that. I'm not sure how to explain it. Two hours to go and I guess I will know either way.

Good luck shilo. I _know_ it will be just fine and you'll be so excited to tell us all about how much the baby has grown! Can't wait!


----------



## zaycain

I am so sorry Shilo. Anxiety is crippling, when in reality there is nothing that it will help. 

Have you thought about talking to a professional that can help? I've had to talk to a therapist to calm myself down. It used to be so bad that I had to get out of the subway and on to the street to collect myself because I thought I was going to explode. The stress is the last thing you need right now!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Shilo said:


> My only experience with pregnancy has been heartache so it's hard for me to imagine any other outcome or pregnancy resulting in a baby. I can't wrap my mind around that. I'm not sure how to explain it. Two hours to go and I guess I will know either way.

That's understandable :hugs: Thinking about you!!


----------



## nicoley

Looking forward to your update Shilo...and yours also nik


----------



## Nikoru0111

zaycain said:


> I am so sorry Shilo. Anxiety is crippling, when in reality there is nothing that it will help.
> 
> Have you thought about talking to a professional that can help? I've had to talk to a therapist to calm myself down. It used to be so bad that I had to get out of the subway and on to the street to collect myself because I thought I was going to explode. The stress is the last thing you need right now!

I think I could do with talking to a therapist right about now too. Except they aren't really so common in Japan. There is a stigma attached to mental health issues in Japan. More so than in US or EU anyway. People are highly stressed (and some even a little crazy) but you just have to keep it quiet over here. It's not relevant to work. That's what they say about everything outside of work as if people don't have personal lives or struggles. *rant over*

Besides English language help would be even harder to come by and probably far more expensive than I could afford. 

It's so strange because I never thought I'd have a bad word to say about Japan but I guess when you are going through a difficult time in an unfamiliar country it can really seem ten times worse. I feel like if I had my family around me and could visit often I don't think I would be as stressed but it's just one of those things I guess. If I want to be with my husband and make things work, I have to be here. Japan is also amazing as well. Just sometimes I crave familiar things.

Mine is not until tomorrow in Japan Nicoley. Around 14:30 in Japan. So in around 16.5 hours time...ack I'm scared too.


----------



## Shilo

I've considered it. I had a really hard time with my miscarriage and still have my moments. I considered talking to a professional then because I was pretty convinced I had PTSD or something from my miscarriage but decided to wait it out and see if it got better. I am better than I used to be but this pregnancy anxiety is the worst. I have always been the type to stress and worry and I hate it. I feel a little robbed knowing I will never just get to have a normal pregnancy where I'm relaxed and just like yay I'm gonna have a baby! Instead, it's constant worry and just trying to get by week by week. I can't count on having a baby until it gets here. Idk sorry for being a downer, I'm just stressed and worried. Leaving in one hour.

Thank you all for your support and good thoughts. It does help <3


----------



## Radiance

smoore said:


> Nikoru - You obviously know your friend best. I just wanted to give a different perspective. I hope everything goes well at your appointment Friday and will be checking in to see what you found out!
> 
> Shilo - I'm sorry that you are having all of this fear. I hope you have a lovely appt. and can set some of that fear aside and enjoy.
> 
> Radiance - I forgot to tell you that seemed like a beautiful celebration. On Connor's 1st birthday (I prefer birthday to other terms, but fully support any term anyone wants to use because when you have experienced a loss do what you have to to get through for sure!) Dh and I went out of town and just enjoy being together. I contemplated having a cake with family and such, but we decided for us it was right to just be he and I away. We did have a tiny birthday cake for DH and myself. *huge hugs*

Thank you :) We normally say Heavenly Birthday. We went all out on Elijah's birthday but not so much on Hope which made me feel a little guilty... But I've been a little more anxious because I'm pregnant.


----------



## Radiance

Shilo said:


> I've considered it. I had a really hard time with my miscarriage and still have my moments. I considered talking to a professional then because I was pretty convinced I had PTSD or something from my miscarriage but decided to wait it out and see if it got better. I am better than I used to be but this pregnancy anxiety is the worst. I have always been the type to stress and worry and I hate it. I feel a little robbed knowing I will never just get to have a normal pregnancy where I'm relaxed and just like yay I'm gonna have a baby! Instead, it's constant worry and just trying to get by week by week. I can't count on having a baby until it gets here. Idk sorry for being a downer, I'm just stressed and worried. Leaving in one hour.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and good thoughts. It does help <3

I'll be thinking about you :hugs: I feel you on that. Pregnancy after loss is never the same... It's awful.


----------



## starsunshine

So I sold my lovely wedding dress! :( to a gorgeous looking girl all skin and nice! All I could think about was I'm going to look fat on my wedding day. Anyway I guess I need to look forward to buying my new dress in January! Good luck to all those with scans today


----------



## Radiance

starsunshine said:


> So I sold my lovely wedding dress! :( to a gorgeous looking girl all skin and nice! All I could think about was I'm going to look fat on my wedding day. Anyway I guess I need to look forward to buying my new dress in January! Good luck to all those with scans today

We're having our wedding in May and I'll be 36+1. I'm actually quite excited about it!! Although if it was between now and 30 weeks I would most likely look a little chubby instead of actually pregnant, I tend not to get a proper or noticeable bump until later on.


----------



## MissFox

I hope your appointment goes well today shilo! 
I have noticed my anxiety is kicking in. I've been thinking about taking Passion flower extract again this pregnancy.


----------



## kissesandhugs

So much for not being worried. Started cramping and bleeding at work :cry: the pain was like the cervix pain we were just discussing but has been constant for 45 mins now..can barely walk without getting that shock of pain. Heading up to the er.


----------



## zaycain

Nikoru0111 said:


> It's so strange because I never thought I'd have a bad word to say about Japan but I guess when you are going through a difficult time in an unfamiliar country it can really seem ten times worse. I feel like if I had my family around me and could visit often I don't think I would be as stressed but it's just one of those things I guess. If I want to be with my husband and make things work, I have to be here. Japan is also amazing as well. Just sometimes I crave familiar things.

I have moved to many different places, Japan, Germany, all over the US and it doesn't matter what country it is, when you're new it's all the same. Stressful and upsetting. Even when I moved back to the states a place that was supposed to be 'home' it was all different and frustrating and took me a few years to feel normal again.

You learn that with all the hardship, you grow a lot and you learn to adapt easily. While a lot of my years were very difficult and constant crying, I wouldn't trade my experience for the world. No text book could have taught me what I now know.

Yes, the Japanese are very good at putting up mental barriers (I have a Japanese mother!). I suggest looking around anyway. There are ex-pats all over the place (as you know) and understand that adapting is difficult. Therapy saved me from a lot of heart ache and I suggest it to anyone who can't shake off any depression or anxiety.


----------



## Snufkin

kissesandhugs said:


> So much for not being worried. Started cramping and bleeding at work :cry: the pain was like the cervix pain we were just discussing but has been constant for 45 mins now..can barely walk without getting that shock of pain. Heading up to the er.

I hope it turns out to be nothing. Thinking of you.

Sorry I've not been posting much, I'm hit hard with nausea and tiredness and while I do manage to catch up a couple of times a day I always seem too tired to reply. :( I'll try to be better. Anyway, I'm thinking of all of us struggling with any part of this journey, and hope we all get good outcomes. Sticky baby dust to all, as they say! ;)


----------



## jaan613

kissesandhugs - oh dear. sending you lots of positive vibes! hope all will be well honey. *hugs*

shilo - i know exactly how you feel. i am already worried about my upcoming ultrasound next week just because i dont want to go in there to hear sad news. most people look forward to going into their ultrasound but i always have fear in me since ive miscarried. it's hard to enjoy being pregnant when we've had this history. *hugs* all i can say is hope and pray for the best. *hugs*

nikoru - take it easy and hope the bleeding lessens soon. best of luck for your appointment friday.

to everyone else out there, hope everyone's doing well. still no symptoms here on my end! just trying to remain positive and calm, i have no choice but to wait for my ultrasound on the 30th. i know it's still early. <3 

almost hitting midnight here and i'm exhausted, so goodnight :)


----------



## Shilo

kissesandhugs - I seriously have everything crossed for you. Please let us know how it goes.

Measuring on time with a heart rate of 168. It was wiggling around <3
 



Attached Files:







censored.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## jaan613

YAY Shilo!!! :)


----------



## CrystalJMM

Yay Shilo! Look at that little baby!! :) :happydance:

Everyone who is having bleeding/pain/anxiety today. I hope things get better....this is a stressful time for sure. :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thanks everyone. Just got back in a room, took forever to get ahold of OH but he's here now. I'll update. Shilo I'm so glad to see the ultrasound went great!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

I had my first scan today and everything went well! We saw the sac and the yolk sac and a little flicker of a heartbeat. Everything was measuring exactly right at 6w1d. I'm always nervous it might be ectopic or something so very glad to see everything in the right place with our little blob :)


----------



## coucou11

Aww Shilo, that is so awesome! That totally made my day :)

kissesandhugs - good luck! Please let us know that everything is ok!

AFM, my symptoms all but disappeared yesterday and I was trying not to totally freak out. Now the nausea is back this morning. I really just want to get to this appointment on Monday and see something!! It feels like I've been waiting forever. Yesterday I felt better but I'm back to being totally exhausted today ... might try to take a nap later.


----------



## zaycain

Hooray Shilo. I hope it eases some an anxiety for you.


----------



## starluck

Shilo, so glad your appt. went great!! yay for a wiggly little baby :)

Radiance, I think celebrating the heavenly birthdays is really beautiful.

MissFox, what does the passion flower extract do?

kissesandhugs, :hugs: i hope all is okay :hugs: i'm glad your OH could get there.

raelynn, yay for a great scan!!

As for anxieties, I'm mostly freaking out about money at the moment. While I realize that I would likely never feel like we have enough to have a baby, the costs of my RE visits, prenatal care, and birth are starting to have me stress. It will absolutely all be worth it when we have that baby in our arms but right now I'm wondering how we are going to cover it all. Especially when I really, really do not want to return to work full-time after the birth.


----------



## susannah14

Good luck kisses&hugs, hope it turns out to be nothing :hugs:


----------



## starsunshine

Wow great news shilo. Hugs & kisses fingers crossed for you. 

I have laryngitis and have been put on voice rest. I'm a chat a box so see this as an issue. My plan is to take my son to a play centre tomorrow so he can wear himself out!


----------



## Radiance

With all the anxiety and nice strong heartbeats I'm now worried!! :haha: My little bean had a heart rate of 124 at 7+1 which is in normal ranges but everyone here seems to be 150+


----------



## Shilo

Radiance, at my 6+3 ultrasound, we could only pick up 110BPM and she said it can be off that early. I wouldn't worry. Completely normal range. If the old wives tale about heart rate was true, it just means you're having a boy


----------



## Snufkin

Great news Shilo! :)


----------



## Radiance

Five of mine (we never saw baby with my two early miscarriages) always had the same range in heart rate- 145-150. Two girls and three boys :) This one I am so convinced is a girl and I will feel so bad if it's a boy because I am all girl thinking right now :haha:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Yayy everyone's scans are going well :)

Hope everything's ok kissesandhugs. :hugs:

Radiance that is so lovely. They will forever be remembered.


I'm exactly 5 weeks today yayy. Still haven't been to a doctor. I am currently looking for a new family doctor. I am having such a hard time finding one. I am really relaxed about this pregnancy and don't feel rushed like with my last one. It might also be because I have no symptoms really and it doesn't feel real yet.
I didn't tell anyone until 13 weeks last pregnancy so I am going to do the same this time around. I look bloated already though. Not sure how long I will be able to hide it. I was thinking of telling work sometime in the new year.


----------



## CrystalJMM

I'm 5 weeks today too! Yay! :)


----------



## mangoberry

Nice, Shilo for your scan - baby looks great! 
kissesandhugs - Fx for you, hope everything turns out fine, keep us updated!


----------



## starluck

6footnoodle, yay 5 weeks! I'm thinking of switching obgyns, so I have to start thinking about doctors too. I'm bloated too! I'm actually thinking about buying a few pairs of maternity pants just so I can be more comfortable.

Did anyone already buy maternity pants? Anyone with previous pregnancies have recommendations for where to buy maternity clothes?


----------



## Beadette

Awesome scan photo Shilo x


----------



## nicoley

Shilo your scan was just abdominal this morning right?? I go when I'm 8w 5days and hoping I dont need a vag one..


----------



## Snufkin

I had one around 8 weeks last time and it was just an abdominal one. I think they'd only do a TV one if they can't see properly on the abdominal one. I'm a bit chubby but that wasn't a problem.


----------



## Radiance

I got a abdominal one at 7+1 and we could see everything but he couldn't see clear enough for the heartbeat so I ended up having to get a transvaginal one. I think most doctors will do abdominal at 8+5 but it really depends on your doctor.


----------



## Radiance

I am excitingly 8 weeks today!! :happydance:


----------



## Shilo

Nicole, it was transvaginal :)


----------



## nicoley

Oh..ok I will be prepared for both then..:) it's crazy we are starting to get to the point that these little blessings are looking like little people..eeek next it will be feeling movement...


----------



## MissFox

Glad your appointment went well shilo!
Kisses- I hope the cramping and bleeding stop and everything is ok :hugs:
I had abdominal ultrasounds as early as 6 weeks. My most recent was TV and abdominal so they could really get the measurements since I was unsure of my dates. 
Passion flower extract helps with anxiety but is pregnancy and nursing safe. My anxiety gets really bad when I'm pregnant but not over loosing the baby, about my older children getting hurt


----------



## halloweenie

Hi everyone. I've been lurking for awhile but after a happy scan yesterday at 6w6d, I'm cautiously saying hello. My partner and I have had three losses in the past year and a half so I'm still very nervous. Yesterday we saw a heartbeat and we're really hoping this is the one! This will be our first baby - due June 11.


----------



## CrystalJMM

Welcome Halloweenie! Glad to hear about a good scan, we love those! :)

Happy and Healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Welcome Halloweenie :)

So er update. Cervix is still closed. Ultrasound actually put me ahead 3 days so I'm 5w6d, showed a gestational sac and yolk sac but no heartbeat yet :( not sure if that's something to worry about or not. Have a follow up appointment with my ob tomorrow and hopefully get an ultrasound scheduled for next week sometime. Thanks for all the thoughts and wishes.


----------



## WoWndUp

susannah14 said:


> I'm not sure when I'm going to tell. If I decline the NT scan, I won't have a scan until the anatomy one at ~20 weeks. So I don't think I could wait for that.
> 
> We live in a small house that we bought when we first got married and didn't have as much money. Well after awhile our salaries doubled and I decided (pre-kids) that instead of buying a bigger house, I wanted to buy a beach condo. I just thought, we can adapt to living in a smaller place, people have too much stuff anyway, and now we have a place at the beach for our whole families to enjoy. It was the best decision I ever made.
> 
> But I can just see it now...as soon as we tell my MIL she is going to ask a million questions- "Are you going to sell the condo now? Won't you buy a bigger house, with a yard, and a garage now?" This is the same woman who asked when we were getting rid of our cats when she found out we were having a baby the first time. Uhhhm, never? Why would I get rid of my cats? To this day I have no idea why she thought I needed to get rid of them!

My grandmother said the same thing to my sister! she thinks that the cats will smell the milk on the baby's lips and suffocate the baby while it sleeps. I told her that's very unrealistic but she's very adamant about it. I'm almost scared to tell her about my pregnancy because I have a cat, and she's very old fashioned and my bf and I aren't even engaged, let alone married.


----------



## Radiance

Welcome Halloweenie! 



kissesandhugs said:


> Welcome Halloweenie :)
> 
> So er update. Cervix is still closed. Ultrasound actually put me ahead 3 days so I'm 5w6d, showed a gestational sac and yolk sac but no heartbeat yet :( not sure if that's something to worry about or not. Have a follow up appointment with my ob tomorrow and hopefully get an ultrasound scheduled for next week sometime. Thanks for all the thoughts and wishes.

I wouldn't worry at all! Sounds like a great scan with good signs!! How is your bleeding? I've never seen a heartbeat that early with mine, earliest we've ever seen was 6+5 :hugs: My first scan with this one was 5+1 and we only saw a thick lining and nothing else, as you know we have now seen a growing baby and heartbeat <3


----------



## kissesandhugs

The whole cats laying on babies and suffocating thing is an actual 'thing' believe it or not!! There's been many stories. But it's not something to get rid of your cat for bc the chance of it actually happening plus the precautions someone can take.


----------



## NDH

kissesandhugs said:


> Welcome Halloweenie :)
> 
> So er update. Cervix is still closed. Ultrasound actually put me ahead 3 days so I'm 5w6d, showed a gestational sac and yolk sac but no heartbeat yet :( not sure if that's something to worry about or not. Have a follow up appointment with my ob tomorrow and hopefully get an ultrasound scheduled for next week sometime. Thanks for all the thoughts and wishes.

Ahewrtbeat before 6 weeks is almost unheard of, and a heartbeat before 6+3 is still pretty rare. No heartbeat as late as 8 weeks isn't cause for alarm on its own either. Did they identify a cause for the bleeding? :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thanks girls, makes me feel better :) No known cause for the bleeding :/ same exact thing happened with my first around the same exact time.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Bleeding has seem to subsided a bit it's not flowing anymore just when I wipe. Cramps have seemed to subside as well.


----------



## smoore

Radiance said:


> Thank you :) We normally say Heavenly Birthday. We went all out on Elijah's birthday but not so much on Hope which made me feel a little guilty... But I've been a little more anxious because I'm pregnant.

It is okay! You have to do what is right for you every single time. And that could be different every single time! :hugs:





Shilo said:


> kissesandhugs - I seriously have everything crossed for you. Please let us know how it goes.
> 
> Measuring on time with a heart rate of 168. It was wiggling around <3

I'm so glad it went well! 



kissesandhugs said:


> Welcome Halloweenie :)
> 
> So er update. Cervix is still closed. Ultrasound actually put me ahead 3 days so I'm 5w6d, showed a gestational sac and yolk sac but no heartbeat yet :( not sure if that's something to worry about or not. Have a follow up appointment with my ob tomorrow and hopefully get an ultrasound scheduled for next week sometime. Thanks for all the thoughts and wishes.

I would try to stay relaxed. That is early, as others have said, and can be normal to not see the heartbeat. Did the er doctor seem concerned? It should be a really good sign that you are measuring correctly (or ahead even). Hopefully your ob can give you more info.


----------



## raelynn

kissesandhugs - Glad everything looked normal on your scan and that the bleeding seems to be stopping.

starluck - I've been contemplating pulling out my maternity pants too. I'm so bloated that my regular pants are just too tight. I'm going to have to go out and get some more since most of mine are work pants and I work from home now so I just need jeans. I'd be interested in where to find some good maternity clothes too. Pants are almost impossible for me though because I'm short.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Er Dr was no help. He said no heartbeat could mean 2 things: it's too early or I'm having a miscarriage. Hmm ya think?? So I'm hoping my ob can give me more info on it. I think it's good the sacs are growing on time too :) going by ovulation date it does make sense I'd be 3 days ahead since I ovulated on cd 12, early for me.


----------



## starluck

:happydance: Kissesandhugs, I'm so glad everything turned out fine! It's so interesting that this also happened with your first. Let us know what your ob says tomorrow.

welcome halloweenie :)

raelynn, where did you buy your maternity work pants? i honestly don't even know where to look :blush: i love buying my regular work pants from express. they are most expensive than other stores but they literally last me YEARS. I've had their work pants last me 4+ years and I only have to get rid of them because the zipper doesn't work anymore :haha:. Otherwise, the colors don't fade and they always look great - no ironing required :thumbup:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thanks starluck and just for reference I got all of my maternity work pants from motherhood maternity :) very comfy!!!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Ah I'm so happy for everyone that everyone's appointments went well! Beautiful lo you have their shilo! 

Kissesandhugs, I went in at 5+6 saw sac, yolk and fetal pole but no HB. Was stressing until went back at 6+2 and it was there. Yours is probably normal. 

With all this good news, I have a bad feeling my appointment will be bad. Can't have too much good news at once right? I'm so scared:(


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru I think your appointment will be fine!! :) once you see heartbeats the chance of miscarriage goes down quite a bit. I had no fetal pole :( now I'm worrying a bit.


----------



## smoore

I got most of my maternity last time at Old Navy! 

I did get a nice pair of maternity jeans at Motherhood, they are a lot pricier than Old Navy though. I've heard only certain Old Navy's have maternity sections.


----------



## Nikoru0111

I think it's better NOT to have a fetal pole because usually you start to visualise the fetal pole right around the same time the heart starts beating. The fact they could see mine without a heartbeat is worrisome. Apparently the heart rates last time were a little slow. She didn't give a number. So I don't know what a little slow means to her, slow side of normal, actually slow or just not what it's meant to be by 9 weeks...god knows. She was speaking Japanese and my husband wasn't asking any questions and was getting annoyed at me asking to translate. I guess if I'm all alone she has to speak English to me. That's at least one good thing (but probably only good thing) about my husband not being able to make it.


----------



## smoore

Nikoru - I hope your appointment goes fabulous and the doctor answers any and all questions clearly for you! I will admit I just had to google what time it is in Japan. ha ha How long until your appointment? I may have to check what you found out first thing in the morning again as it is 7 pm here. :)


----------



## 6footnoodle

CrystalJMM said:


> I'm 5 weeks today too! Yay! :)

Seems like everyone is so a head of us. Can't wait for 6 weeks. Just noticed your siggy for name options. My daughter's name is Amelia :)

Starluck only 3 short days you will be at 5 weeks too :) 

Kissesandhugs so glad to see everything is ok. I'm sure there will be a heartbeat next week. 

Good luck Nikoru!! 

Welcome halloweenie. So happy to hear everything's going well this time. 

Another day gone and still no family doctor. The search continues tomorrow. Worst case scenario I will go into a walkin clinic next week and ask for a referral to an OBGYN.


----------



## Nikoru0111

smoore said:


> Nikoru - I hope your appointment goes fabulous and the doctor answers any and all questions clearly for you! I will admit I just had to google what time it is in Japan. ha ha How long until your appointment? I may have to check what you found out first thing in the morning again as it is 7 pm here. :)

Yeah you'll be asleep :) It's at 14:30 so in 7 hours 20 mins. Thanks for all your support and kindness so far :) 

It's my birthday tomorrow and usually I get quite excited but right now I don't care at all, tomorrow seems like just another day to me. I'm either completely preoccupied or getting old...or both!


----------



## smoore

Nikoru0111 said:


> smoore said:
> 
> 
> Nikoru - I hope your appointment goes fabulous and the doctor answers any and all questions clearly for you! I will admit I just had to google what time it is in Japan. ha ha How long until your appointment? I may have to check what you found out first thing in the morning again as it is 7 pm here. :)
> 
> Yeah you'll be asleep :) It's at 14:30 so in 7 hours 20 mins. Thanks for all your support and kindness so far :)
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow and usually I get quite excited but right now I don't care at all, tomorrow seems like just another day to me. I'm either completely preoccupied or getting old...or both!Click to expand...

:hugs: I always worry when trying to give advice, etc. on forums that it will come across wrong because you can't put "tone" into the comments. I definitely understand stress and worry from my past pregnancy. 

I agree with birthdays. :laugh2: I haven't cared about mine the last two years. That also coincides with losing our son, so the stress/worry could definitely have something to do with it! Try to enjoy it and hopefully you will have good news going into your birthday!


----------



## Livvy

Hi all, can I join? :) Just found out we're pregnant with our first, due June 28!


----------



## NDH

Congrats and welcome! Welcome also to Halloweenie


----------



## raelynn

I got my work pants at Sears I think. I have one pair of maternity jeans from Old Navy but I don't really like the way they fit.

Oh and chewing gum seems to help with my nausea. I was hoping it would since I remember it helping last time I was pregnant.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Two and a quarter hours to go. Aaah I'm so nervous. I really want to cry. I think I'm feeling like Shilo did earlier. This is my first and I haven't experienced any losses but I'm a nervous wreck! It's just all so frightening to me! I hate having to sit around all morning as well. It's the worst. If I'm lucky this time and all is well and I get another appointment I hope I can make it in the morning this time.

I feel like my boobs are no longer sore either, so a little scared about that. I'm not sure if I have ms or not either because I'm so nervous I feel sick so can't distinguish the two. *sigh* only one way to find out though and that's my appointment.


----------



## Radiance

So I'm hinting around now. I shared an article, it has a positive pregnancy test and the title is, I'm pregnant. So why can't I tell you?

I wonder if anyone's going to get it? ;) :haha:


----------



## Radiance

Nikoru0111, I hope your appointment goes well!! I like to get the earliest appointments!! 

Welcome to all the new ladies :)


----------



## jaan613

Good luck Nikoru!

Welcome to halloweenie and livvy!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Radiance said:


> So I'm hinting around now. I shared an article, it has a positive pregnancy test and the title is, I'm pregnant. So why can't I tell you?
> 
> I wonder if anyone's going to get it? ;) :haha:


I don't think that's a very subtle hint lol haha


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi everyone been a while since I popped my head in. Do go on FB a bit more.

Hope you are all good need to catch up on everyone posts.

Nikirou - Hope all has gone well today!

AFM..we had our scan on Wednesday and we officially have a baby with a gorgeous heartbeat. All on track and confirmed date of 10th June yay


----------



## Snorman

Got my first apt in one hour! Not really sure what they do.
I guess blood tests, and then mostly information!


----------



## Nikoru0111

So good and bad news. One baby has grown, from 4.9mm to 11.5mm and has a good heartrate. She said around 170 but I'm not sure how she knew that because nothing came up on the screen. Unfortunately the other baby didn't fare so well. It didn't have a heartbeat and it hadn't grown. Apparently it stopped developing a few days after the last scan. The clot hasn't got any smaller, but it hasn't increased. She thinks it might be trying to heal. She says it's not in such a bad position for the healthy baby but still said it could end up in an abortion. She did say it was quite positive though. Still have to be on bed rest and have to be back in a week again. Can't have a morning appointment though because she doesn't work in the morning. So will be the day before my wedding ceremony. Lol...nothing like news that could ruin things a day before. My mum will be visiting so I think she can go with me next week but I just wish my husband could be there with me. Seems like I only get bad news when he isn't there. I guess I have I be thankful for the one healthy one but I still feel like it is a loss and I'm so scared of losing the other one now.

We were all on a roll with the good news but I knew something bad had to happen soon.


----------



## Snufkin

I've been hitting reload all morning hoping for an update from you. I'm so sorry one of your twins has stopped growing. Great news about your other one, though! Still, don't feel like you're not allowed to grieve, you've lost one of your babies. I do still feel positive about the other one and it sounds like so does your doctor, so hopefully you'll still end up with a screaming healthy baby in 7-8 months time. :) I'm glad your mum will be there soon to support you. Xx


----------



## weewdy

So sorry nikoru. It is still a loss, even though you still have one baby take time to grieve for the one you have lost. I had my fingers crossed for you today.


----------



## jaan613

Nikoru - *hugs and hugs* It's great that one baby has developed and progressed so well. Hope next week it develops to grow even further :) I am so sorry to hear about one baby not developing. I know it's hard, to know one baby didn't make it, no matter how many weeks you are. It's a good thing your mom will be there with you by next week though :)
The fact that your clot has not increased is also a good sign. Keep up with the bed rest, and take it easy. I know it's easier said than done but try not to stress and worry. Whats meant to be will be. Be positive for your little bubs in there still beating away :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

I know I'm meant to be happy but I just feel sad. And everyone including my best friend and my mum just keeps saying it's for the best because twin pregnancies have more complications. Just not what I want to hear right now. I just want my husband to be here with me. He probably won't get to leave work until 10pm tonight and to cap everything off my iPhone charger is broken.


----------



## jaan613

I know its not what you want to hear, I'm sorry :( You've still lost something and you're allowed to grieve that. I totally understand.

It's 4.37pm here so I can keep you company until your husband shows up? :)

*hugs*


----------



## Shilo

Nikoru, I am so sorry for the loss of one of your twins. I'm glad the other one seems to be doing well. Like others have said, please don't feel bad for grieving. Despite having what appears to be one healthy baby, you just lost a baby too. When I had my miscarriage, people actually said to me "Maybe it's for the best since it was twins" like twins are such a burden. I think people just don't know how to react to these situations and don't understand. Please take care of yourself and don't feel bad for any feelings you may have. <3


----------



## Beadette

Nikoru I'm so sorry for the loss of one of your babies x


----------



## WoWndUp

Nikoru, my heart goes out to you, i'm so sorry about one of the twins. I'm glad the other is doing well. feel free to vent and grieve you are more than allowed.


----------



## Shilo

After my good scan today, I am choosing to stay positive and think there WILL be a baby instead of being so sure I will miscarry again. I booked a private gender scan for December 13th when I will be 15+4. Let the countdown begin :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo said:


> After my good scan today, I am choosing to stay positive and think there WILL be a baby instead of being so sure I will miscarry again. I booked a private gender scan for December 13th when I will be 15+4. Let the countdown begin :)

Shilo, I don't mean to disrupt your positive thinking but did you lose both your twins at the same time or one after the other? I'm just so so scared that I'm going to lose the other one. Before I went in for the scan I asked the doctor about the "slow" heartrate I was worried about and she said it was just because they were so small and it was normal so from going from two normal babies just to one, I'm scared i'll also lose the other. If you don't mind sharing and it isn't too painful, would you be able to tell me about your experience. Sorry if you've already told me earlier.

Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts guys. You are all awesome as always!


----------



## Shilo

Nikoru0111 said:


> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> After my good scan today, I am choosing to stay positive and think there WILL be a baby instead of being so sure I will miscarry again. I booked a private gender scan for December 13th when I will be 15+4. Let the countdown begin :)
> 
> Shilo, I don't mean to disrupt your positive thinking but did you lose both your twins at the same time or one after the other? I'm just so so scared that I'm going to lose the other one. Before I went in for the scan I asked the doctor about the "slow" heartrate I was worried about and she said it was just because they were so small and it was normal so from going from two normal babies just to one, I'm scared i'll also lose the other. If you don't mind sharing and it isn't too painful, would you be able to tell me about your experience. Sorry if you've already told me earlier.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts guys. You are all awesome as always!Click to expand...

One of mine was always measuring behind the other and eventually vanished while the other kept developing. Vanishing twin syndrome. Mine were never normal or had heartbeats and my HCG was messed up. You're in much better shape than I was. Here is a post where I updated as things happened back then if you'd like to read it. It was way different and I've got high hopes for your remaining baby.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...iage-now-hcg-rising-final-update-pg-17-a.html


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> After my good scan today, I am choosing to stay positive and think there WILL be a baby instead of being so sure I will miscarry again. I booked a private gender scan for December 13th when I will be 15+4. Let the countdown begin :)
> 
> Shilo, I don't mean to disrupt your positive thinking but did you lose both your twins at the same time or one after the other? I'm just so so scared that I'm going to lose the other one. Before I went in for the scan I asked the doctor about the "slow" heartrate I was worried about and she said it was just because they were so small and it was normal so from going from two normal babies just to one, I'm scared i'll also lose the other. If you don't mind sharing and it isn't too painful, would you be able to tell me about your experience. Sorry if you've already told me earlier.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts guys. You are all awesome as always!Click to expand...
> 
> One of mine was always measuring behind the other and eventually vanished while the other kept developing. Vanishing twin syndrome. Mine were never normal or had heartbeats and my HCG was messed up. You're in much better shape than I was. Here is a post where I updated as things happened back then if you'd like to read it. It was way different and I've got high hopes for your remaining baby.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...iage-now-hcg-rising-final-update-pg-17-a.htmlClick to expand...

Thank you so much for replying to my comment. I read your miscarriage story on your journal and some of what you were feeling I can relate to. When I thought I was miscarrying I was terrified of the blood and going through it on my own. I think if I lose this one, I will be more than devastated but I think I will also feel some sort of relief like you mentioned. The roller coaster of waiting and anxiety is absolutely awful and I'm just craving some stability and normality. It's my birthday tomorrow and next Saturday my wedding. I have guests to entertain and I'm meant to be on bedrest. The bed rest is getting me down and I never see my husband :( 

I can only hope that my appointment next week goes well. If it does, the doctor says I'm allowed to register my pregnancy at the city office (required in Japan for all women) and I might then be able to start to feel positive that this might actually happen. Until then I just have to wait.


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Niko. I'm so sorry to hear about the second twin :( It must be such a strange twilight zone place to be in, still pregnant but grieving a loss. My best friend had a similar situation with her first. At 8 weeks she miscarried, but hadn't had any scans yet to realize she was having twins. It took a week or two before she suspected she was still pregnant, so had a scan at that point to confirm it had been a twin she had lost and the other baby was doing just fine. And another friend was pregnant with quads and went to her second scan to learn that one baby's heart had stopped beating. The other three babies were just fine though.
I'm very hopeful your remaining twin will be just fine. I hope the clot gets reabsorbed into your body when the other baby does (which is usually what happens in this sort of situation) so you can hopefully breathe a little easier


----------



## oceania

So sorry about your loss Nikoru, I will pray for you and the other bean to be a sticky one. I really feel for all of you ladies with bleeding -- I haven't had any but one day I was bleeding due to constipation and for a moment thought it's pregnancy related and I was utterly terrified. Even if everything is Ok it's still so scary.


----------



## oceania

Does anyone know how accurate early scans are? I had mine today and baby was 17.7 mm, perfect heartbeat and the doctor congratulated me and said everything is as well as it could be but baby measured 8+3 which is almost a week ahead. I know based on bd the furthest I can be today is 8+1


----------



## oceania

Here is our little bean <3
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0605.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## smoore

Snufkin said:


> I've been hitting reload all morning hoping for an update from you. I'm so sorry one of your twins has stopped growing. Great news about your other one, though! Still, don't feel like you're not allowed to grieve, you've lost one of your babies. I do still feel positive about the other one and it sounds like so does your doctor, so hopefully you'll still end up with a screaming healthy baby in 7-8 months time. :) I'm glad your mum will be there soon to support you. Xx

I whole heartedly agree with all said here. I'm sorry for your loss. 

As for comments by your mom and sister... People have no clue what to say during any loss. They just want to have some kind of profound comment to make you feel better and usually end up saying something stupid or hurtful instead. *hugs*


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks NDH, I'd just like to have a normal pregnancy without all the need for all the scans and worrying. I just hope so badly that next week my lo will still be going strong, the clot and the other baby will have been reabsorbed and the doctor can tell me not to come back for another 4 weeks or at least 2 weeks! Just want to be normal and get back to doing normal things.


----------



## NDH

Oceania, scans can be up to a week out on either side at this gestation (one reason I dont do early scans when I have at least a general idea of when I conceived). Many scan printouts will say +/-6 beside the gestational age.

Niko I hope so too,


----------



## Snufkin

I think one twin not making it is actually pretty common. That doesn't make it any less heartbreaking of course, but imagine if you hadn't had the SCH, you wouldn't probably even ever have known about your second twin. Now that can be good or a bad thing, but either way, you had early scans and you know he/she was there, so you must be allowed to grieve them. I know a few people who had vanishing twins, and they all came away from it with one healthy baby, so try not to worry too much about the sticky one right now. Your doctor was positive, so try to see it the same way. You said you'd become a bit more spiritual through all of this, so maybe it would help you to plan a wee trip to the shrine with your husband and say goodbye to your lost twin that way? Or you may not feel like doing anything at all, which is fine, too. 

Have you requested any UK treats from your mum? Mine's coming for a visit from Germany soon and I gave her a big list of all the sweeties I "need" :D shame she can't bring me a real kebab!


----------



## _Anya_

Nikoru0111, good luck at your next appointment! Hope that your baby stays strong and healthy. :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Snufkin said:


> I think one twin not making it is actually pretty common. That doesn't make it any less heartbreaking of course, but imagine if you hadn't had the SCH, you wouldn't probably even ever have known about your second twin. Now that can be good or a bad thing, but either way, you had early scans and you know he/she was there, so you must be allowed to grieve them. I know a few people who had vanishing twins, and they all came away from it with one healthy baby, so try not to worry too much about the sticky one right now. Your doctor was positive, so try to see it the same way. You said you'd become a bit more spiritual through all of this, so maybe it would help you to plan a wee trip to the shrine with your husband and say goodbye to your lost twin that way? Or you may not feel like doing anything at all, which is fine, too.
> 
> Have you requested any UK treats from your mum? Mine's coming for a visit from Germany soon and I gave her a big list of all the sweeties I "need" :D shame she can't bring me a real kebab!

Yeah I think we will go to the shrine to say goodbye I think. I've only asked my mum to bring me some custard so far lol. I will be back in the UK for Christmas so not too long to wait I guess. I didn't want to bother her too much with bringing things. 

Thank you everyone else for your well wishes. Can't thank you enough.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru I agree with everyone. It's totally fine to grieve your lost bubs :hugs: I'm happy to hear one is doing well but so very sorry to hear about your loss. Take it easy hun.


----------



## CrystalJMM

6footnoodle said:


> CrystalJMM said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 weeks today too! Yay! :)
> 
> Seems like everyone is so a head of us. Can't wait for 6 weeks. Just noticed your siggy for name options. My daughter's name is Amelia :)
> 
> Starluck only 3 short days you will be at 5 weeks too :)
> 
> Kissesandhugs so glad to see everything is ok. I'm sure there will be a heartbeat next week.
> 
> Good luck Nikoru!!
> 
> Welcome halloweenie. So happy to hear everything's going well this time.
> 
> Another day gone and still no family doctor. The search continues tomorrow. Worst case scenario I will go into a walkin clinic next week and ask for a referral to an OBGYN.Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I feel like we just found out REALLY early. Haha We'll be moving on to 6 weeks very soon. :) Aw, really?! I love the name Amelia. I've always wanted a boy but I love the name Amelia so much that I'm kind of hoping for a girl now. It's a great name. :hugs:

Good luck finding an OBGYN, I think getting a referral is a great idea.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Really sorry to hear you lost one of your babies Nikoru :(


----------



## CrystalJMM

Nikoru0111 said:


> So good and bad news. One baby has grown, from 4.9mm to 11.5mm and has a good heartrate. She said around 170 but I'm not sure how she knew that because nothing came up on the screen. Unfortunately the other baby didn't fare so well. It didn't have a heartbeat and it hadn't grown. Apparently it stopped developing a few days after the last scan. The clot hasn't got any smaller, but it hasn't increased. She thinks it might be trying to heal. She says it's not in such a bad position for the healthy baby but still said it could end up in an abortion. She did say it was quite positive though. Still have to be on bed rest and have to be back in a week again. Can't have a morning appointment though because she doesn't work in the morning. So will be the day before my wedding ceremony. Lol...nothing like news that could ruin things a day before. My mum will be visiting so I think she can go with me next week but I just wish my husband could be there with me. Seems like I only get bad news when he isn't there. I guess I have I be thankful for the one healthy one but I still feel like it is a loss and I'm so scared of losing the other one now.
> 
> We were all on a roll with the good news but I knew something bad had to happen soon.

I'm so sorry for your loss. Let's just hope the other little one keeps getting bigger and stronger every day and think positive thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## CrystalJMM

Shilo said:


> After my good scan today, I am choosing to stay positive and think there WILL be a baby instead of being so sure I will miscarry again. I booked a private gender scan for December 13th when I will be 15+4. Let the countdown begin :)

That's a wonderful way to think! AND that's my wedding day so I think great things will happen on that day. :)


----------



## zaycain

Sorry to hear that Nikoru. :(


----------



## preg_pilot

Welcome to all the newbies, and Fx for everyone having cramps or bleeding. I hope things turn out well.
I´m so sorry about your twin Nik :hugs:

Wow, so many new replies.
I´m sorry if I missed something important, but I don´t have a lot of time for computers this week... I´ve been working like crazy for the last 6 days, and have 2 days off before I go to work again on Sunday... :sleep: 
By the looks of our apartment, I thought that it would take those entire 2 days just to clean it... lo and behold! my MIL was babysitting this morning while I had my scan, and she cleaned the entire place in the meantime (in just over an hour!).
The only thing left to do is a couple of loads of laundry and the dishes! :happydance: She´s such a saint. :hugs:

In other news, I had my first scan this morning.
She told me, that she thought last time I could have been pregnant, but she didn´t want to get my hopes up... :shrug:
This time she saw a yolk sac, a fetal pole and a heartbeat! :D
I´m measuring at 7+3 today, 6 days ahead of what I thought it would be. :blush:

My Due Date is the 9th of June 2015 :haha: Please add me to the front page with that one :winkwink:

Here are my first scan pictures :D

This one shows just the baby


Here the Yolk Sac is the round thing on the right side, next to that is the head, and the heartbeat was seen a couple of millimeters from that :)


----------



## starluck

I'm so sorry Nikoru for the loss of one of your twins. You are more than allowed to be sad. Just feel whatever it is you feel; don't try to change it. I'm so happy to hear the other twin is doing so well!!!


----------



## starluck

Livvy said:


> Hi all, can I join? :) Just found out we're pregnant with our first, due June 28!

Welcome Livvy :)



Radiance said:


> So I'm hinting around now. I shared an article, it has a positive pregnancy test and the title is, I'm pregnant. So why can't I tell you?
> 
> I wonder if anyone's going to get it? ;) :haha:

LOL Radiance!!!! I'm sure people are catching on but most probably don't have the guts to come out and ask you.



Shilo said:


> After my good scan today, I am choosing to stay positive and think there WILL be a baby instead of being so sure I will miscarry again. I booked a private gender scan for December 13th when I will be 15+4. Let the countdown begin :)

Yay Shilo!! Wow gender scan in December! SO exciting :happydance:



oceania said:


> Here is our little bean <3

Awwwww!! look at that little bean!


----------



## starluck

awww YAY preg_pilot!!! your MIL is awesome for cleaning! My MIL and sister in law do the same when they are over, I love it :)


----------



## halloweenie

I'm so sorry for the loss of one of your twins, Nikoru. I hope your next scan shows wonderful things! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Nikoru - So sorry for your loss. Hopefully your other twin continues to grow and develop well and you'll be able to worry a little less.

Preg_Pilot - What a great scan! Congrats!


----------



## Radiance

Nikoru0111 said:


> So good and bad news. One baby has grown, from 4.9mm to 11.5mm and has a good heartrate. She said around 170 but I'm not sure how she knew that because nothing came up on the screen. Unfortunately the other baby didn't fare so well. It didn't have a heartbeat and it hadn't grown. Apparently it stopped developing a few days after the last scan. The clot hasn't got any smaller, but it hasn't increased. She thinks it might be trying to heal. She says it's not in such a bad position for the healthy baby but still said it could end up in an abortion. She did say it was quite positive though. Still have to be on bed rest and have to be back in a week again. Can't have a morning appointment though because she doesn't work in the morning. So will be the day before my wedding ceremony. Lol...nothing like news that could ruin things a day before. My mum will be visiting so I think she can go with me next week but I just wish my husband could be there with me. Seems like I only get bad news when he isn't there. I guess I have I be thankful for the one healthy one but I still feel like it is a loss and I'm so scared of losing the other one now.
> 
> We were all on a roll with the good news but I knew something bad had to happen soon.

I am so sorry for the loss of one of your babies :hugs: My SCH was there from the start of my pregnancy so was bigger than my sac until mid first trimester. It never grew but never got smaller. Again, they normal cause problems when they are bigger than sac/baby. <3


----------



## coucou11

Nikoru - so sorry for your loss! :hugs: Definitely take some time to feel this, it's ok to be sad for one and happy for the other. No need to put any pressure on yourself to move on or feel a certain way - just take care of yourself and get some rest.

Some beautiful scans today! So exciting!! Congrats to preg_pilot, oceania, Shilo and Lorna! Beautiful little babies and heartbeats.

My doctor called today to confirm my Monday appt....10:30am. Only time I want the weekend to fly by!!


----------



## pb921124

Nikoru- I'm so sorry. I completely agree with everyone. It is absolutely normal to be sad right now. There is no wrong way to feel. I can only imagine how you must be feeling and how difficult it must be to stay positive, but you don't have to- I'm sending all my positive vibes your way and truly believe that ur other baby is going to be happy and healthy. :hugs:


Shiloh what a cute little baby! I have my next scan on Tuesday and I'm hoping I get to see the little arms and legs too :flower:

Hugsandkisses so glad to hear that you didn't get bad news. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything turns out ok at your next scan.

Hope everyone else is doing great and welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## coucou11

I'm suddenly quite nervous about things - I was just reading another thread about blighted ovums and MMCs and people were saying they suspected it because all their pregnancy symptoms disappeared overnight. I've been feeling much less pregnant these last two days - more energy, less nausea, definitely less bloating. I think my stomach even looks flatter!

I think I'm nervous too because I had two friends recently, one whose baby stopped growing at 7 weeks and another who had a blighted ovum. 

Anyone else here have disappearing symptoms? I know it's best not to worry but it's difficult. Wish I could go in today for my scan, argh!

Oh ps I took another IC yesterday and there was still a dark line so at least there's that....


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry to hear of the loss of one of your twins Nikoru :hugs:


----------



## starluck

:hugs: coucou11 :hugs: it's really hard not to worry. my understanding is that it's normal for pregnancy symptoms to come and go in a healthy pregnancy, so try not to read too much into that. i'm looking forward to hearing about your scan on monday!


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm losing it I don't remember if I b updated after my appt lol. Pregpilot I'm so glad your us went so good!!! :hugs:

Afm, Dr didn't say much more than the er. Did another exam, cervix is still closed. I'll be getting blood work done tomorrow in additiom to the draw i had done in the er and have another appt on Monday to discuss if it is rising or not. Depending on that we'll discuss if we want to move up my nov. 7th ultrasound. I sort of do so I'm not so anxious for 2 whole weeks and I sort of don't just in case it's still too early to see a heartbeat :shrug: guess it's just a waiting game.


----------



## CrystalJMM

coucou11 said:


> I'm suddenly quite nervous about things - I was just reading another thread about blighted ovums and MMCs and people were saying they suspected it because all their pregnancy symptoms disappeared overnight. I've been feeling much less pregnant these last two days - more energy, less nausea, definitely less bloating. I think my stomach even looks flatter!
> 
> I think I'm nervous too because I had two friends recently, one whose baby stopped growing at 7 weeks and another who had a blighted ovum.
> 
> Anyone else here have disappearing symptoms? I know it's best not to worry but it's difficult. Wish I could go in today for my scan, argh!
> 
> Oh ps I took another IC yesterday and there was still a dark line so at least there's that....

I'm having the same fears. I'm having almost NO symptoms today. The bloating is almost gone and that's been a big one for the last few days. Breasts are barely sore....heartburn has been very mild today....I took a digi this morning and it said 3+ which is better than last Friday that said 2-3 but I've heard of people with blighted ovums still testing positive....trying to keep positive but I'm a little nervous myself...


----------



## weewdy

Got the date in for my first scan today. Its 21st november which feels like its ages away.


----------



## nicoley

My word my my son some chocolate cupcakes for his bday today..hate the smell of them..have a pork roast in crock pot..ewwww don't want that..I want noodles with cheddar cheese and tomatoes..


----------



## Radiance

So everyone got it last night! Now my stomach is uneasy. I am so excited and want/wanted to share but at the same time I'm scared something wrong is going to happen now. I wish I could have that care free, nothing will happen feel.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm struggling with eating these days too. Nothing sounds good but I'm so hungry and everything that DOES sound good never actually tastes good when I get it.


----------



## nicoley

Same kissandhugs same!!


----------



## coucou11

Thanks ladies!! Good to know that others go through the same thing. I took a little time and tried to calm myself down, and reminded myself that problems are rare and the majority of the time things go smoothly. Still nervous but going to try to keep calm until Monday. 

Sending good, calm, positive vibes everyone's way :)


----------



## Angie_M

Hello everyone, just found out yesterday that my due date is 30th June! Would love to join the June Bugs and share this crazy journey with you lovely ladies xox


----------



## Nikoru0111

Welcome all newcomers :) let's pray and keep our fingers crossed that we all have sticky beans. 

Today I am being positive. We do have one with a healthy heartbeat and healthy size and I have to concentrate on that one and give it the best chance. Of course I'm terrified of passing the one that I lost and sometimes ridiculously I wonder if they just didn't look properly and were mistaken, maybe that one will start to grow again, even though I know in my heart that it's gone. I also terrified of losing the healthy one but my doctor sounded positive and said I was in a good position for that one so I'm going to just try and trust her this time. She was quite nice to me yesterday so I'm feeling happier about my care. I'm thinking if I get a good result next week and a healthy heartbeat and size I will try to be a lot more positive and try to enjoy the pregnancy a bit more. And I'll be so happy if I can get off bed rest!


----------



## Angie_M

Hi Nikoru, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Your positive attitude is really great and will be doing wonders for your body. How much longer will you need to be off your feet?


----------



## Nikoru0111

Angie_M said:


> Hi Nikoru, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Your positive attitude is really great and will be doing wonders for your body. How much longer will you need to be off your feet?

Really not sure...depends on if my SCH clears up. The doctor sounded positive by saying it looked like it might be starting to heal so I'm praying that it does significantly over the next week and I can be off bed rest by next week. I think it might be wishful thinking but we'll see I guess. 

As snufkin mentioned, I have seemed to become a little more spiritual recently. It's strange, I've never really been that religious. My grandmother was a very religious catholic and my mother was brought up that way. Unfortunately she lost my older sister when she was only a year old and I think after that she stopped believing as much. Anyway, she did still believe in St Anthony, patron saint of lost things and miracles. We've always prayed to him. This time I combined praying to him and the Japanese gods. The Shinto/Buddhism mix that is the Japanese religion actually can be combined with the belief of other gods so it works quite well. 

I think times like this test everyone and it's nice to think there might be someone looking after us.


----------



## kdmalk

I'm going to list dates, and I need someone else to do some crazy fake math on this and tell me it is somehow possible, so I don't drive myself crazy waiting on the next appointment in 5 more days. This will probably be long, so try to stick with me.

August 28 in late pm- start period (right on time, as usual)

Sept 14- dh and I decide to have a baby, lol. He comes home from work at 3am, we dtd and go to sleep. Next morning we both go off to work, come home and dtd again before bed that evening. So twice within a 24 hour period. Same evening I have my typical O pains and think we have perfect timing. Lines up with fertility app prediction for O as well.

THAT WAS IT FOR THE ENTIRE MONTH!

Sept 26- bfn

Sept 28- day of expected period. Super faint positive. Dh and friends call me crazy

Sept 29- positive digital and darker frer

Oct 17- Google too much, panic. Allow lab tech at work to do my beta. Comes back as 4500 (which puts me in 5ish weeks category). Based on lmp this day, I am 7+1. Fuel panic.

Oct 22- based on lmp, I tell dr. I am 7+6 at appointment. Get vag. ultrasound and she dates me at 6+1! There is a heartbeat, but she can't get the sound, only the image (which is fine at 6+1, but I'm supposed to be 7+6!). Dr. Changes due date by 12 days based on scan, and says maybe I just ovulated later than I thought. Claims she isn't concerned, but says she wants to do another U/s in 2 weeks (okay?). Realizes she is out of town in two weeks and instead of making it 3 weeks, she makes it 1 week. I am too happy to think anything of this.

Oct 23- sit at desk all day at work with calendar trying to figure out how I could possibly be 12 days behind where I thought and still get a positive on day of expected period. 

Today- really preoccupied by this. Apparently the baby and HCG line up with the later due date, but how the crap could that happen?! Can somebody else put my mind at ease by giving me a scenario where this is possible. I am just so confused. I am wondering if the baby just stopped growing around 6 weeks but still had a heartbeat a few days ago..... Or if somehow the baby was turned a weird direction and didn't get measured correctly (but then why was my beta so low?!). I had the lab do my beta again today to put my mind at ease over the weekend if I knew it was doubling alright... And they didn't get it back to me by the end of the day like they promised... Leaving me to wonder all weekend.

Sorry for the crazy long post. I want to make sure all details are there. Can anybody figure this out?!


----------



## NDH

If your bfp at supposedly 14dpo was super faint it's very possible you were as early as 6-7dpo at the time, and had sperm waiting for the egg. Not uncommon at all for sperm to live up to a week. And then taking into account that scans can be out 6 days on either side, it could just be a case of measuring a week behind what you think but actually being a week ahead of what the scan placed you at?


----------



## kdmalk

NDH said:


> If your bfp at supposedly 14dpo was super faint it's very possible you were as early as 6-7dpo at the time, and had sperm waiting for the egg. Not uncommon at all for sperm to live up to a week. And then taking into account that scans can be out 6 days on either side, it could just be a case of measuring a week behind what you think but actually being a week ahead of what the scan placed you at?

So is it bad if I was say... Right at 7 weeks and she couldn't get the sound of the heart to pull up? Or is that still within normal? And even though I don't have information on whether or not my beta was doubling at that point, wouldn't it still be really low if I had been at 6.5 weeks instead of barely 5 at the time? 

Sorry for being crazy. I just won't feel like I can relax until I can explain to myself how this is possible and for everything to still be alright.


----------



## Melissa_M

kdmalk said:


> I'm going to list dates, and I need someone else to do some crazy fake math on this and tell me it is somehow possible, so I don't drive myself crazy waiting on the next appointment in 5 more days. This will probably be long, so try to stick with me.
> 
> August 28 in late pm- start period (right on time, as usual)
> 
> Sept 14- dh and I decide to have a baby, lol. He comes home from work at 3am, we dtd and go to sleep. Next morning we both go off to work, come home and dtd again before bed that evening. So twice within a 24 hour period. Same evening I have my typical O pains and think we have perfect timing. Lines up with fertility app prediction for O as well.
> 
> THAT WAS IT FOR THE ENTIRE MONTH!
> 
> Sept 26- bfn
> 
> Sept 28- day of expected period. Super faint positive. Dh and friends call me crazy
> 
> Sept 29- positive digital and darker frer
> 
> Oct 17- Google too much, panic. Allow lab tech at work to do my beta. Comes back as 4500 (which puts me in 5ish weeks category). Based on lmp this day, I am 7+1. Fuel panic.
> 
> Oct 22- based on lmp, I tell dr. I am 7+6 at appointment. Get vag. ultrasound and she dates me at 6+1! There is a heartbeat, but she can't get the sound, only the image (which is fine at 6+1, but I'm supposed to be 7+6!). Dr. Changes due date by 12 days based on scan, and says maybe I just ovulated later than I thought. Claims she isn't concerned, but says she wants to do another U/s in 2 weeks (okay?). Realizes she is out of town in two weeks and instead of making it 3 weeks, she makes it 1 week. I am too happy to think anything of this.
> 
> Oct 23- sit at desk all day at work with calendar trying to figure out how I could possibly be 12 days behind where I thought and still get a positive on day of expected period.
> 
> Today- really preoccupied by this. Apparently the baby and HCG line up with the later due date, but how the crap could that happen?! Can somebody else put my mind at ease by giving me a scenario where this is possible. I am just so confused. I am wondering if the baby just stopped growing around 6 weeks but still had a heartbeat a few days ago..... Or if somehow the baby was turned a weird direction and didn't get measured correctly (but then why was my beta so low?!). I had the lab do my beta again today to put my mind at ease over the weekend if I knew it was doubling alright... And they didn't get it back to me by the end of the day like they promised... Leaving me to wonder all weekend.
> 
> Sorry for the crazy long post. I want to make sure all details are there. Can anybody figure this out?!

I had a similar thing happen with my DD2.... Thought I was 7-8 weeks going into a scan and they dated me at 6+2..... Seemed impossible based on when I got my very dark BFP but she ended up arriving 3 days after my due date so it wasn't totally off?? I think it's entirely possible that some babies grow differently than others inside the womb just like they do outside so maybe some just get off to a slower start? And like NDH said, there is room for error on those scans +/-6 days or so. :hugs:


----------



## jaan613

Happy Birthday Nikoru :) (If I remember right, it's your birthday today.)


----------



## jaan613

kdmalk said:


> I'm going to list dates, and I need someone else to do some crazy fake math on this and tell me it is somehow possible, so I don't drive myself crazy waiting on the next appointment in 5 more days. This will probably be long, so try to stick with me.
> 
> August 28 in late pm- start period (right on time, as usual)
> 
> Sept 14- dh and I decide to have a baby, lol. He comes home from work at 3am, we dtd and go to sleep. Next morning we both go off to work, come home and dtd again before bed that evening. So twice within a 24 hour period. Same evening I have my typical O pains and think we have perfect timing. Lines up with fertility app prediction for O as well.
> 
> THAT WAS IT FOR THE ENTIRE MONTH!
> 
> Sept 26- bfn
> 
> Sept 28- day of expected period. Super faint positive. Dh and friends call me crazy
> 
> Sept 29- positive digital and darker frer
> 
> Oct 17- Google too much, panic. Allow lab tech at work to do my beta. Comes back as 4500 (which puts me in 5ish weeks category). Based on lmp this day, I am 7+1. Fuel panic.
> 
> Oct 22- based on lmp, I tell dr. I am 7+6 at appointment. Get vag. ultrasound and she dates me at 6+1! There is a heartbeat, but she can't get the sound, only the image (which is fine at 6+1, but I'm supposed to be 7+6!). Dr. Changes due date by 12 days based on scan, and says maybe I just ovulated later than I thought. Claims she isn't concerned, but says she wants to do another U/s in 2 weeks (okay?). Realizes she is out of town in two weeks and instead of making it 3 weeks, she makes it 1 week. I am too happy to think anything of this.
> 
> Oct 23- sit at desk all day at work with calendar trying to figure out how I could possibly be 12 days behind where I thought and still get a positive on day of expected period.
> 
> Today- really preoccupied by this. Apparently the baby and HCG line up with the later due date, but how the crap could that happen?! Can somebody else put my mind at ease by giving me a scenario where this is possible. I am just so confused. I am wondering if the baby just stopped growing around 6 weeks but still had a heartbeat a few days ago..... Or if somehow the baby was turned a weird direction and didn't get measured correctly (but then why was my beta so low?!). I had the lab do my beta again today to put my mind at ease over the weekend if I knew it was doubling alright... And they didn't get it back to me by the end of the day like they promised... Leaving me to wonder all weekend.
> 
> Sorry for the crazy long post. I want to make sure all details are there. Can anybody figure this out?!

wow! im not much help but i would think it was the sperm waiting for the egg thing. sometimes the apps say we ovulate but sometimes we are late even on a total normal regular month. :)


----------



## NDH

kdmalk said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> If your bfp at supposedly 14dpo was super faint it's very possible you were as early as 6-7dpo at the time, and had sperm waiting for the egg. Not uncommon at all for sperm to live up to a week. And then taking into account that scans can be out 6 days on either side, it could just be a case of measuring a week behind what you think but actually being a week ahead of what the scan placed you at?
> 
> So is it bad if I was say... Right at 7 weeks and she couldn't get the sound of the heart to pull up? Or is that still within normal? And even though I don't have information on whether or not my beta was doubling at that point, wouldn't it still be really low if I had been at 6.5 weeks instead of barely 5 at the time?
> 
> Sorry for being crazy. I just won't feel like I can relax until I can explain to myself how this is possible and for everything to still be alright.Click to expand...

I really couldnt say as I've never had a scan where the heartbeat was audible. I dont think they do that here.

But the low end of normal range of hcg at 6 weeks is just 1080, and at 7 weeks 7650 is the low end of the acceptable range. I can't remember what you said your levels were, but I really wouldn't worry about one reading. Levels can be even lower than the low average and the pregnancy can be healthy.

ETA - at 4500 your levels would definitely have out you in the 6 week range, albeit at the low end but like I said, just one test really doesn't mean anything. 
Until your next scan there really isn't any way to determine if there's anything to worry about or not. :hugs:


----------



## Nikoru0111

jaan613 said:


> Happy Birthday Nikoru :) (If I remember right, it's your birthday today.)

Yes it is! Thank you so much!


----------



## Snufkin

Happy birthday, Nikoru! Wouldn't it be lovely if you had a boy and could name him Anthony? Patron Saint of Lost Things and Miracles, how fitting! :) enjoy your birthday! Xx


----------



## Shilo

Happy birthday Nikoru! I hope you can relax and just try to enjoy today. You deserve a good day after the week you've had <3 Do you have any special plans?


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo said:


> Happy birthday Nikoru! I hope you can relax and just try to enjoy today. You deserve a good day after the week you've had <3 Do you have any special plans?

Thanks Shilo (and snufkin!)
Well my husband surprised me with a stay at Andaz hotel (part of the Hyatt group, rather upscale). We met each other only last year in London and stayed in Andaz then so it's like my birthday and anniversary of us meeting. Anyway it's nice to have bed rest somewhere different than our tiny little studio flat. We also ordered room service and the food was amazing. I wasn't really up for it at first but it's actually been really refreshing, relaxing and lovely to spend some time with my husband. Really glad he planned it. Of course had I not been pregnant I'm sure we could have enjoyed the room and time together even more but we have been folding up the paper cranes together for our wedding on Saturday and watching some TV/films. Really lovely. I'm very lucky.


----------



## nicoley

Awe sounds fantastic nik..enjoy every minute..:)

Afm I have some more spotting (darn it) not much but it's a yucky rusty brown colour...no cramps..and again they said not to stress bleeding..so difficult tho..


----------



## starsunshine

kdmalk said:


> I'm going to list dates, and I need someone else to do some crazy fake math on this and tell me it is somehow possible, so I don't drive myself crazy waiting on the next appointment in 5 more days. This will probably be long, so try to stick with me.
> 
> August 28 in late pm- start period (right on time, as usual)
> 
> Sept 14- dh and I decide to have a baby, lol. He comes home from work at 3am, we dtd and go to sleep. Next morning we both go off to work, come home and dtd again before bed that evening. So twice within a 24 hour period. Same evening I have my typical O pains and think we have perfect timing. Lines up with fertility app prediction for O as well.
> 
> THAT WAS IT FOR THE ENTIRE MONTH!
> 
> Sept 26- bfn
> 
> Sept 28- day of expected period. Super faint positive. Dh and friends call me crazy
> 
> Sept 29- positive digital and darker frer
> 
> Oct 17- Google too much, panic. Allow lab tech at work to do my beta. Comes back as 4500 (which puts me in 5ish weeks category). Based on lmp this day, I am 7+1. Fuel panic.
> 
> Oct 22- based on lmp, I tell dr. I am 7+6 at appointment. Get vag. ultrasound and she dates me at 6+1! There is a heartbeat, but she can't get the sound, only the image (which is fine at 6+1, but I'm supposed to be 7+6!). Dr. Changes due date by 12 days based on scan, and says maybe I just ovulated later than I thought. Claims she isn't concerned, but says she wants to do another U/s in 2 weeks (okay?). Realizes she is out of town in two weeks and instead of making it 3 weeks, she makes it 1 week. I am too happy to think anything of this.
> 
> Oct 23- sit at desk all day at work with calendar trying to figure out how I could possibly be 12 days behind where I thought and still get a positive on day of expected period.
> 
> Today- really preoccupied by this. Apparently the baby and HCG line up with the later due date, but how the crap could that happen?! Can somebody else put my mind at ease by giving me a scenario where this is possible. I am just so confused. I am wondering if the baby just stopped growing around 6 weeks but still had a heartbeat a few days ago..... Or if somehow the baby was turned a weird direction and didn't get measured correctly (but then why was my beta so low?!). I had the lab do my beta again today to put my mind at ease over the weekend if I knew it was doubling alright... And they didn't get it back to me by the end of the day like they promised... Leaving me to wonder all weekend.
> 
> Sorry for the crazy long post. I want to make sure all details are there. Can anybody figure this out?!

Fertility friend, the app I used to chart when I ovulated told me I didn't ovulate during September yet low and behold I fell pregnant! Sometimes our bodies just do the seemingly impossible. I wouldn't worry about it, just put it down to fate, that's what I'm doing!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru happy birthday!!!!! What an awesome surprise from your dh :))) 

Ms is in full swing :'( I wished so much I could bypass it!!!! Was just nausea and last night full blown vomiting. It was torture last pregnancy I'm dreading this. It is good though, meaning baby should still be doing good in there! About to get my 2nd blood draw this morning.


----------



## smoore

Happy Birthday Nikoru! That stay sounds lovely!! :)


----------



## smoore

I know it is early, but Old Navy has a lot of great sales on clothes right now online, even maternity clothes. I was just looking last night while DH was at work because of boredom. I messaged him about the good deals I was seeing and he told me to go ahead and order what I had liked! I am bloating up faster than last time and usually wear my maternity shirts and dresses from last time even outside of pregnancy (I don't buy obvious bow on your belly stuff). 

I ended up with: 
2 long sleeve shirts
2 maternity tanks 
1 sweater type dress
1 pair of lounge pants 

All for $63.00! I got $5-10 of each item.


----------



## starluck

nicoley, ALL I want is noodles/bread/crackers and cheese. Any combo - mac 'n cheese, crackers with cheddar, pizza, and tonight I'm making lasagna :) I'm trying to force down some veggies, but it's hard. The thought of veggies makes me gag.

What a lovely birthday Nikoru!! Enjoy <3

kissesandhugs, sorry m/s showed up! i've been feeling nauseous too all morning. just chewed on some crystallized ginger and ate some saltines - it does help.

smoore, thank you for the head's up on old navy!! in the afternoons my bloat can be pretty bad and my clothes are already feeling tight when that happens. i think i will be in maternity pants by 6-7 weeks :haha: i just can't stand pants that feel too tight, especially when i'm bloated and nauseous.


----------



## nicoley

Starluck..lol carbs and carbs and more carbs..yum!!!!


----------



## Zombers

I still have yet to the doctor but based on LMP I'm due June 27th. I hope I get to hang around here even after my ultrasound. :p


----------



## Livvy

Oh I love Old Navy! :) That is too fun! I'll have to check it out, though I might feel guilty buying anything this early, since it's my first and I probably won't show till late...


----------



## smoore

You're welcome! I'm so excited for my stuff to come! Like I said, I buy stuff I can wear whenever but then have enough material to work when the belly gets bigger. :) 

Someone on the FB page mentioned that Motherhood Maternity is having buy one get one free on their clearance items. They don't have many clearance plus size items, but my mom was over and we were looking through it and she loved a sweater and cardigan like thing and ended up buying them for me! Now I should just need some pants at some point and I should be good! :)


----------



## Snufkin

For the UK ladies: not sure about sales, but new look has a pretty decent maternity range, lots of workwear and nice jumpers.

Don't know if any of you remember but a few weeks back I was really down about my slightly high blood pressure (measured by the nurse because I registered with a new GP), well OHs mum found her blood pressure monitor so I just had a check and it's well within the healthy range. I knew it was silly to worry about it this early, but I couldn't help but think what if? So that's that. I'll keep taking readings every day now until my midwife appointment on tuesday just in case she gets a higher rating again (I think it probably had to do with rushing out the door to make my appointment), just so I can tell her what kind of readings I've been getting at home.

Hope everyone else is doing alright! Time for bed!!


----------



## Angie_M

Smoore nice bargain! 

I don't suppose there are any Aussie gals here who can recommend good maternity wear? Everything seems so expensive. All my work stuff is quite fitted and I am bloating like crazy already. I look normal before breakfast and then BOOM, gut!


----------



## LornaMJ

Nikirou - so sorry on the loss of you twin and really hope that your other little bean is a strong one, sounds very positive so far. Hope you had a great birthday you really deserve it.

Question for all those who have had early scans, did you have them via the pelvis or vaginally as some of you have such clear pictures. Ours just looked like a blurred cashew which we have now nicknamed our bean lol


----------



## Shilo

I had one at 6+3 and 8+2. Both were transvaginal.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks Lorna,

Mine were transvaginal as well. 

As for people buying thing, I can't bring myself to do that quite yet. Maybe after my 8 week scan if the doctor is very positive about it. If not might wait until after 12. So far no need for maternity stuff. My hubby seems to think my boobs are getting bigger though but I don't think so. I don't think I had well fitting bras before getting pregnant so can't really tell. I have gaps in the cups which I know is meant to be too big but the size down was too small. Maybe the band is wrong size. Anyway I have noticed the front middle part doesn't sit flat to my chest so I probably should have a bra fitting anyway...just not very comfortable having a lady try to fit my bra in Japanese when I don't understand a word...


----------



## NDH

Ive not had any scans this time (and won't be), but my first pregnancy my first scan was between 7 and 8 weeks and was abdominal. Second pregnancy my first scan was 6+2 and we had no idea of my dates whatsoever - could have been 5-10 weeks - but they started with abdominal and were able to see and measure just fine abdominally. If they would have opted for a TV scan I just would have said no thanks I'll come back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## mrsowens

Due June 19, 2015 with baby #1 after dealing with infertility for 2+ years :) 
6 weeks pregnant today <3 <3 <3


----------



## Radiance

I've been looking at names, mainly girl names... I have never had an easy time with girl names!! As for maternity clothes, I have never gotten big enough to need them. I wore my pre-pregnancy jeans my whole pregnancy with my first with no problem, even though I gained 49 pounds and I went up one size at the very end with my second. :nope: I wish I did! I guess we'll see this time around!




mrsowens said:


> Due June 19, 2015 with baby #1 after dealing with infertility for 2+ years :)
> 6 weeks pregnant today <3 <3 <3

Congratulations <3


----------



## Nikoru0111

Heather.1987 said:


> Nik...always measure your band size first. Then your chest. Chest 1" bigger = A cup, 2 is B, 3 is C.......my boobs got bigger around 2nd tri and just bought nursing bras which were and still are super comfy...but expensive....my boobs have changed sizes 4 times in the past year!!!!

...well I don't know if there was anything wrong with the tape measure or me measuring or what but somehow using that method I came out at a 30D...now I've always worn 32B in the UK, sometimes a 34A, both seemed comfortable but still I didn't think that they fit that well and I once bought a 30 C when shopping wih my mum and she said it was the best fitting bra she had ever seen on me but it was from TK maxx so I assumed it was just odd sizing which is why it never sold. I went to m&s to buy some more 30C and none of them fit...so I don't know. I think I should wait until I get back to the UK for Christmas and go for a proper fitting.

UK ladies where is best for a good fitting? M&S? 

Thanks!


----------



## Snufkin

Debenhams or john lewis are good for fittings, m&s is pretty rubbish. Try looking up /r/abrathatfits on reddit, too, there is a link in the sidebar to a calculator thingy which is quite accurate. :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks for the reddit advice. I think a 31 would be best for me lol...the snug reading was 31 inch and the tight was 29 inch and it still put me at 32D, I doubt I'll be a 32D I imagine I'll have rather large gaps in the cups...32 is too loose with the tape measure though it falls down. Wonder if that's where I have been going wrong. But if I get a 30 I'm going to need large cup size like a D or something which I never really thought to try before.

The wort part is when you do find your true size even in the same shop different bras fit differently and you don't even up getting the size you thought you were...so weird.


----------



## thurl30

Hi June Bugs, can I join you? I have been nervous about joining having had 3 previous losses, but I had another scan yesterday and so far so good, I'm due on 1st June :cloud9:


----------



## Nikoru0111

thurl30 said:
 

> Hi June Bugs, can I join you? I have been nervous about joining having had 3 previous losses, but I had another scan yesterday and so far so good, I'm due on 1st June :cloud9:

Of course! The more the merrier! Sorry about your losses but I'm glad your scans went well this time!


----------



## thurl30

Thank you :flower: I'm trying to be morse positive now after my scan yesterday, I so want 12 weeks to just be here :wacko: how are you doing now? I was following your thread when you were having a hard time with your scans :hugs:


----------



## Nikoru0111

thurl30 said:


> Thank you :flower: I'm trying to be morse positive now after my scan yesterday, I so want 12 weeks to just be here :wacko: how are you doing now? I was following your thread when you were having a hard time with your scans :hugs:

Not so bad. Not sure where you got up to but this is a brief summary of my pregnancy so far:

Started bleeding went to hospital for scan. Was 5w+3. Sac and yolk sac present. 5w+6, more bleeding and scan shows 2 sacs and 2 fetal poles and 2 yolks no heartbeats. Dr told me to get d&c. Said I have a SCH too. 6W+2 two sacs, two fetal poles, 2 yolks and 2 heartbeats. 7w+2 (spotting brown for 2 days) 1 fetal pole stopped growing and no heartbeat. Other em easier good size with healthy heartbeat. SCH no bigger but not smaller. Back at 8w+2 which is next Friday to see what happens. 

As you can see a lot can happen in 2 weeks! Also feels like I've been pregnant for ages with all this. I'm just praying it will be plain sailing from here.


----------



## thurl30

Oh crumbs you really have been through it, I'm sorry to hear one stopped growing, I really hope your next scan is good news, it's so stressful isn't it but hopefully at the end of all this we will get healthy babies :). I started bleeding at 4+4 and was bleeding on and off for 2 weeks, they thought initially it might be ectopic but hcg was rising ok, finally at 7 weeks I had a good news scan, and I had a private scan yesterday which was also good news, fingers crossed it stays that way :)


----------



## Radiance

Congratulations thurl30 :)

It's been really quiet in here the last few days, I hope everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## smoore

I have first appointment and ultrasound tomorrow with the RE. I'm excited and a little nervous. I have really focused on staying positive and relaxed. It has worked well so far. I'm sure I will be more nervous tomorrow morning. Luckily, the appointment is at 10 am so I won't have much time to worry! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Radiance, congratulations to you too :flower:

Eeek first scan, good luck smoore :) :flower: how far along are you?


----------



## preg_pilot

mrsowens, thurl - welcome to the group :)

I´m just feeling the same.
Waiting for my appointment on the 6th of November :)


----------



## Radiance

smoore said:


> I have first appointment and ultrasound tomorrow with the RE. I'm excited and a little nervous. I have really focused on staying positive and relaxed. It has worked well so far. I'm sure I will be more nervous tomorrow morning. Luckily, the appointment is at 10 am so I won't have much time to worry!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

I hope everything goes well!! For the most part, I'm pretty positive but get bad anxiety right before Doppler time or ultrasound. I'll feel a lot better when we can start feeling movement :) Wishing you the best!!


----------



## Snufkin

Radiance said:


> I hope everything goes well!! For the most part, I'm pretty positive but get bad anxiety right before Doppler time or ultrasound. I'll feel a lot better when we can start feeling movement :) Wishing you the best!!

do you get a heartbeat on the doppler yet? How far along are you again? I think they only started using the doppler around 16 weeks with my first so I have no idea when a heartbeat can be picked up.

I've got my first appointment on tuesday, but as I said before I don't expect them to do much. I am a bit excited to see what they say about my home birth wishes. I hope my first experience won't be a problem.


----------



## susannah14

Welcome to the newcomers :)

We got in a car accident today. It was so scary. I immediately got blake out of his car seat and held him so tight and just cried. He's fine, we are all fine but the car that hit us is totaled. Our car got only minor damage. We are very lucky. The girl who caused the accident wasn't even looking at the road and plowed into is at full speed while we were STOPPED. she had a two year old too. I wanted to KILL HER.


----------



## susannah14

Lol radiance you weren't very subtle about it were you? I told my fam over the weekend. They wer very surprised.


----------



## Snufkin

Oh wow susannah, how scary! We had a minor accident when I was 36ish weeks pregnant with my first, just a little bump really, but I got so scared. Can't imagine what it would be like now with a toddler in the car. And what an idiot not watching the road, especially when she had her baby with her!! Glad you're all okay, I hope the other driver and her kid are okay, too?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg how scary Susannah, glad you were both ok. hope they were ok as well? 

I keep feeling really cold, which doesn't make sense to me as pregnant women usually feel warmer than average!. I had loads of hot flushes in the very early days in fact it was one of my signs but now even with 2 jumpers on in the house, still cold! Apparently it can be a sign of thyroid problem so i will mention it at my booking in appointment on the 5th.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Snufkin said:


> I've got my first appointment on tuesday, but as I said before I don't expect them to do much. I am a bit excited to see what they say about my home birth wishes. I hope my first experience won't be a problem.

I am hoping to have a home birth too, hoping my 2nd birth won't be a problem in getting one too :shrug:


----------



## starsunshine

susannah14 said:


> Welcome to the newcomers :)
> 
> We got in a car accident today. It was so scary. I immediately got blake out of his car seat and held him so tight and just cried. He's fine, we are all fine but the car that hit us is totaled. Our car got only minor damage. We are very lucky. The girl who caused the accident wasn't even looking at the road and plowed into is at full speed while we were STOPPED. she had a two year old too. I wanted to KILL HER.

Oh no that sounds really scary. Hope you're all ok?


----------



## Beadette

I'm glad no one was injured! X


----------



## Snufkin

What happened with your second, if you don't mind sharing? My first was induced at 11 days "late" and finally arrived at 13 days late via forceps assisted delivery. My thinking is that it shouldn't be a problem, because induction and not being ready led to painful long labour, which led to me needing an epidural, which led to labour stalling a bit and ineffective pushing, which led to forceps...so no induction = hopefully no further interventions. I only lost 500ml of blood and baby was absolutely healthy, so I have high hopes for a more natural birth next time. I will be vigilant about following all the "get baby out!" advice (minus castor oil because that sounds dangerous) from 36-37 weeks.


----------



## thurl30

Suzannah that sounds awful, good to hear everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## Radiance

Snufkin said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> I hope everything goes well!! For the most part, I'm pretty positive but get bad anxiety right before Doppler time or ultrasound. I'll feel a lot better when we can start feeling movement :) Wishing you the best!!
> 
> do you get a heartbeat on the doppler yet? How far along are you again? I think they only started using the doppler around 16 weeks with my first so I have no idea when a heartbeat can be picked up.
> 
> I've got my first appointment on tuesday, but as I said before I don't expect them to do much. I am a bit excited to see what they say about my home birth wishes. I hope my first experience won't be a problem.Click to expand...

Not Doppler time yet but when it's time it's always nerve wrecking. The doctors in my area will attempt at 10/11 weeks but they start at 12 weeks and do it every appointment from there on. I'm 8+3 so they will try my next appointment, because my uterus I doubt they will pick it up. You can pick them up early sometimes. I heard Elijah's heartbeat at ten weeks. Home birth!! I've been really interested in home births lately :)


----------



## Radiance

susannah14 said:


> Welcome to the newcomers :)
> 
> We got in a car accident today. It was so scary. I immediately got blake out of his car seat and held him so tight and just cried. He's fine, we are all fine but the car that hit us is totaled. Our car got only minor damage. We are very lucky. The girl who caused the accident wasn't even looking at the road and plowed into is at full speed while we were STOPPED. she had a two year old too. I wanted to KILL HER.

How scary!! I am so happy to hear you all are ok though! :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

susannah14 said:


> Lol radiance you weren't very subtle about it were you? I told my fam over the weekend. They wer very surprised.

Good surprise? I ended up posting our scan picture and sharing :) I'm awful at waiting to share!!


----------



## NDH

Glad you at your son are ok Susanna, that would have been scary! 

Welcome newcomers.

Snufkin and Rach i hope you both get approved for homebirth (though my understanding from talking to midwives who have moved here from the UK is you can still refuse to go to hospital and they'll have to send you a midwife even if you weren't approved). I do wish we would adopt your system here, or maybe preferably the New Zealand model. Homebirths here are just for the privaledged few here - if you're lucky enough to have a public hospital with a homebirth programmer and manage to stay within the very narrow parameters to stay on the programme (about half of women initially approved are risked out, most without even knowing they can be kicked off the programme at any time), or else have $3-5000 spare to afford an independent midwife - and then actually have an independent midwife in your area. Currently the only midwife servicing my area lives 3 1/2 hours away. She attends births for $2000, and to save money (cause $2000 is an awful lot of money for us) I'm going to a local clinic for antenatal care which will mean the midwife will be a virtual stranger to me - so not what I imagined when I started planning a homebirth.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Glad you and your son are okay susanna! Sounds really scary!

Today I woke up with the absolutely most awful wind pains I have ever had, just under my ribcage. Got a heat pack on it right now to try and shift it around a little but. It's awful. Good job alone today I can toot to my hearts content! Although somehow when you have trapped wind it doesn't seem to want to come out! Grrr.


----------



## susannah14

Thanks for your concern ladies, yes everyone was fine. So there were 3 cars involved. The girl with the two year old was at fault, she hit the car behind us (which was totaled) and the collision propelled them into us. We were the luckiest and has the least damage in part because of our steel trailer hitch- I think it slowed down the impact. We JUST turned blake forward facing a few weeks ago and I am glad we did because it's better to be forward facing when you get rear ended. I am just thanking my lucky stars tonight. The poor older lady behind is was so upset when she saw blake and was so apologetic but I kept telling her it wasn't her fault. She was so shaken up and kept crying.


----------



## susannah14

Hope you feel better nik! 

In case anyone is wondering, vitamin b6 plus unisom is WORKING! The last two days I've been like a completely different person. Most of my nausea is gone!


----------



## Radiance

I ran straight into a door knob, the door swung back while I was walking through. It hit right in the area where baby is located :( I'm having some pain where it hit and some shooting vaginal pain here and there :cry:


----------



## smoore

thurl30 said:


> Thanks Radiance, congratulations to you too :flower:
> 
> Eeek first scan, good luck smoore :) :flower: how far along are you?

I will be 6 weeks 3 days tomorrow. It is border line if we will see heartbeat or not. I'm hoping we do for reassurance! I'm only getting an early one because of my last pregnancy, but I'm glad to be getting it. 



Radiance said:


> smoore said:
> 
> 
> I have first appointment and ultrasound tomorrow with the RE. I'm excited and a little nervous. I have really focused on staying positive and relaxed. It has worked well so far. I'm sure I will be more nervous tomorrow morning. Luckily, the appointment is at 10 am so I won't have much time to worry!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I hope everything goes well!! For the most part, I'm pretty positive but get bad anxiety right before Doppler time or ultrasound. I'll feel a lot better when we can start feeling movement :) Wishing you the best!!Click to expand...

I agree! I can't wait for movement. It will be a good way to feel more comfortable that things are okay! I'm hoping for an active little one! Thank you! DH is taking me to lunch and a movie (took the whole day off work as no one at work knows - so my update here will be a little delayed, but I'll let you ladies know as soon as I get home!) 



Radiance said:


> I ran straight into a door knob, the door swung back while I was walking through. It hit right in the area where baby is located :( I'm having some pain where it hit and some shooting vaginal pain here and there :cry:

:hugs: I'm sure it is okay! Baby is so protected. I hope the pain goes away soon! :hugs:


----------



## melissaelaine

I'll be 6+2 at my first us Tuesday and know I'm borderline for a heartbeat too. Really hoping i'ts there, though!


----------



## Marlarky

melissaelaine said:


> I'll be 6+2 at my first us Tuesday and know I'm borderline for a heartbeat too. Really hoping i'ts there, though!

Fx'd it's there!! My first one is tomorrow, I'll be 7+4 and am SO EXCITED!!!!! 

Can't wait to show you the scans, ladies! :flowers:

I really need to come to this thread more often and get to know yall more because I'm all alone and need some friends :haha:


----------



## smoore

Marlarky said:


> melissaelaine said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 6+2 at my first us Tuesday and know I'm borderline for a heartbeat too. Really hoping i'ts there, though!
> 
> Fx'd it's there!! My first one is tomorrow, I'll be 7+4 and am SO EXCITED!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to show you the scans, ladies! :flowers:
> 
> I really need to come to this thread more often and get to know yall more because I'm all alone and need some friends :haha:Click to expand...

You aren't too far from me! I'm in Illinois, down near St. Louis though! The only problem we may have is if you are a Black Hawks fan. :winkwink:


----------



## LornaMJ

ahhh so difficult keeping up with you guys being on a different time line lol

Susannah glad you are all ok that must have been very scary.

Smoore - Hope all goes well with you scan

Radiance - Love your scan picture just gorgeous. I am sure everything will be fine, as others have said baby is very protected.


Thanks for the replies on the scan, they will only do transabdominal here, which explains the poor quality picture but glad we seen the heartbeat


----------



## NDH

Oh gosh radience, I hope the baby is ok! Theyre pretty well protected in there but its scary just the same, especially with pain.


----------



## Angie_M

LornaMJ we are roughly in the same time zone, we can be in sync!

Susannah that sounds so scary. The girl at fault is damn lucky no one was injured.

Super excited this morning because I managed to book in with the obstetrician I was hoping for! YAY! I have my 1st appt scheduled for 1st Dec when I will be around 10 weeks. Everything seems much more real now! 

Now I need to choose between the two hospitals that she works from...think I will probably organise some tours over the next few weeks, any tips/things to look out for or questions to ask?


----------



## Marlarky

smoore said:


> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissaelaine said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 6+2 at my first us Tuesday and know I'm borderline for a heartbeat too. Really hoping i'ts there, though!
> 
> Fx'd it's there!! My first one is tomorrow, I'll be 7+4 and am SO EXCITED!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to show you the scans, ladies! :flowers:
> 
> I really need to come to this thread more often and get to know yall more because I'm all alone and need some friends :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't too far from me! I'm in Illinois, down near St. Louis though! The only problem we may have is if you are a Black Hawks fan. :winkwink:Click to expand...


DIE HARD, BABY!!! You're a blues fan huh? TJ Oshie is my 2nd hockey husband after Jonathan Toews lool love him


----------



## NDH

Angie_M said:


> LornaMJ we are roughly in the same time zone, we can be in sync!
> 
> Susannah that sounds so scary. The girl at fault is damn lucky no one was injured.
> 
> Super excited this morning because I managed to book in with the obstetrician I was hoping for! YAY! I have my 1st appt scheduled for 1st Dec when I will be around 10 weeks. Everything seems much more real now!
> 
> Now I need to choose between the two hospitals that she works from...think I will probably organise some tours over the next few weeks, any tips/things to look out for or questions to ask?

I personally have never been in a position to be able to choose hospitals as I live in a small town with just one public hospital and no birth facilities at the private hospital. 
But based on my own ideology of birth the kinds of questions I would ask would be
- what is the cesarean rate
- what are policies about induction for being post dates (and does their idea of post dates line up with WHO of post date not being until 4induction and for waters releasing prior to the onset of labour. Ie, when would they start pressuring you for an induction
- do they encourage active labour or expect you to remain on the bed hooked up to constant monitoring 
- if the former do they have things like birth balls, squat bars, birth stools etc, and do they allow water births.
- is immediate skin to skijn encouraged and routinely practiced 
- do babies get to room with mom or are they expected to be in nursery.

Those are the types of questions I would ask if given the chance.


----------



## Marlarky

Angie_M said:


> LornaMJ we are roughly in the same time zone, we can be in sync!
> 
> Susannah that sounds so scary. The girl at fault is damn lucky no one was injured.
> 
> Super excited this morning because I managed to book in with the obstetrician I was hoping for! YAY! I have my 1st appt scheduled for 1st Dec when I will be around 10 weeks. Everything seems much more real now!
> 
> Now I need to choose between the two hospitals that she works from...think I will probably organise some tours over the next few weeks, any tips/things to look out for or questions to ask?

I know it's super early still, but you should start asking questions about your birth plan to make sure your Dr has a general idea of what you're aiming for. (If you know yet, that is!)


----------



## smoore

Marlarky said:


> DIE HARD, BABY!!! You're a blues fan huh? TJ Oshie is my 2nd hockey husband after Jonathan Toews lool love him

That I am! I can't help it.. I'm 25 minutes from my front door to Scottrade Center. I love my boys in blue! :blush::thumbup:


----------



## KatBar

Hi ladies,

I am due 26th June and hoping to join the ganng :).


----------



## Nikoru0111

KatBar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am due 26th June and hoping to join the ganng :).

Welcome! Congrats! Love the avatar!

Radiance, I'm sure the bump won't cause any damage baby is well protected. Will you call your dr just in case for some reassurance? Hope you're okay.


----------



## Angie_M

NDH and Marlarky thank you so much for the advice. Feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment and sometimes not sure if I am jumping the gun thinking about these things so early, but clearly not. Has also made me realise that being able to choose a hospital is a real luxury, and a choice I will be making very carefully. Thank you :)

Does anyone else have suggestions of questions to have ready for hospital tours?

Welcome Katbar! xox


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi Katbar, fellow IVF/ICSI belly here as well. Great number of frosties thought ours was a number with 11


----------



## Nikoru0111

Angie_M said:


> NDH and Marlarky thank you so much for the advice. Feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment and sometimes not sure if I am jumping the gun thinking about these things so early, but clearly not. Has also made me realise that being able to choose a hospital is a real luxury, and a choice I will be making very carefully. Thank you :)
> 
> Does anyone else have suggestions of questions to have ready for hospital tours?
> 
> Welcome Katbar! xox

You probably might want to see what their policy is on having a partner there with you even if you have to have emergency c-section. Visiting hours etc.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Snufkin said:


> What happened with your second, if you don't mind sharing? My first was induced at 11 days "late" and finally arrived at 13 days late via forceps assisted delivery. My thinking is that it shouldn't be a problem, because induction and not being ready led to painful long labour, which led to me needing an epidural, which led to labour stalling a bit and ineffective pushing, which led to forceps...so no induction = hopefully no further interventions. I only lost 500ml of blood and baby was absolutely healthy, so I have high hopes for a more natural birth next time. I will be vigilant about following all the "get baby out!" advice (minus castor oil because that sounds dangerous) from 36-37 weeks.

With my 2nd the birth itself went absolutely fine, quick and I was in the birthing pool just like I had planned. However afterwards they decided to wait for the placenta to come away naturally this didn't happen so i got out and onto a bed. The placenta still wasn't coming away and i think she started to tug at it, may have given me the injection at that point I am not sure however i started to hemorrhage and that's when it all got very scary. I have never felt so ill and just being wheeled around from the birthing centre to l&d was the worst feeling ever, like being on a horrible roller coaster that you can't get off. At this point i remember thinking I am so glad i wasn't at home, which I had considered but then decided against.

However fast forward to now, its 3 years later and I am again considering a home birth! but after researching and thinking about the experience I think if 1) I had, had a managed 3rd stage like i did with ds1 then I wouldn't have hemorrhaged. Maybe I am just one of those ladies that needs the injection to prevent this.
2) This is something that Natalie talked about. Increasing blood flow by eating a good diet and one with more calories. Well with ds2 i only put on 12 lbs( I was a normal weight to start with) maybe it wasn't enough. With ds1 I put on 28lbs. 

I do believe though that a NHS midwife will be wary because of the pph so i intend to tell her my thoughts and see where it leads. I don't really want to have to fight for one but i will argue! Hopefully i can get the midwife on board then dh will follow :)

Yes I think you are right the induction did lead to most/all the problems arising and had you been left alone everything would have probably gone a lot smoother. I think a midwife should be able to see that too. I don't think you will have too much of a problem with getting agreement hun. :thumbup:


----------



## jaan613

hi everyone :)
welcome to the newcomers of the group :)

officially hit the 5w mark. goodness, was that a slow week! 

i get an ultrasound on wednesday (5w4d) due to my history of having a miscarriage, and because this was an IUI conception, the doctor just wants to monitor everything is okay. i know i won't be able to see/hear the heartbeat but i just want to know everything is starting off okay, a sac, hopefully yolk sac..pole?
Excited and nervous!

With my last miscarriage it was missed because I was on progesterone which stopped bleeding - so I didn't even know I was starting to miscarry until the doctors saw it on u/s and advised me to stop the progesterone so I could bleed. *SIGH*

So you can imagine how anxious I am again because I am again on progesterone this time.

Radiance - hope the pain has subsided!

*hugs and kisses*


----------



## jaan613

I'd just like to add, I'm still at zero symptoms! 

Not asking for MS, but still keep fondling my boobs secretly hoping for an 'ache' ;)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Yeah boobs not so sore today, bit tender only if I touch them which has been mainly the only boob tenderness I've had so far. Usually if I wear a bra it feels worse when I take it off though but yesterday it didn't hurt at all when I took it off. Morning sickness has been awful lately. No vomiting yet though. My sister said for her it was actually worse before she starting vomiting. The vomiting offered a little bit of relief. Last two days the nausea has been pretty severe, not just queezy but actually getting a bucket ready just incase I needed to hurl. Food has been a nightmare. I can't tell when I'm hungry and when I'm not as I only feel sick :( and have no appetite.


----------



## starluck

susannah, that's awful! i'm glad everyone was okay. 

:hugs: radiance :hugs: how are you feeling now? our dog has jumped up and stuck his paw right into my uterus twice now!! it HURT and i was worried, but thankfully everything seems fine.


----------



## Nikoru0111

I haven't seen poys around lately. Hoping she is okay.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Susannah how scary!!! Glad everyone is okay. 

Welcome to the newcomers!!! :) 

Afm I go back to the Dr's to see if my levels are rising which I have no doubt about since I've been having horrible morning sickness. Nikoru that's exactly how I feel. It's a terrible feeling. It does help me believe that baby is doing just fine though :D


----------



## kdmalk

Don't know if baby is going to make it, guys. Had our first ultrasound last week and got a heartbeat, but baby was 12 days behind where I thought it should be. That worried me, but my dr said not to worry. I work at a hospital and had my beta run when I thought I was 6+1. It put me in the 4-5 week category, which lined up with where my dr said I should be after the ultrasound, so I tried not to worry. Had them run it again on Friday and got my results back this morning. Exactly one week apart. 

10/17- about 4500
10/24- 6988

I called my dr immediately and left a message with the nurse. Hopefully she will call me back, as I explained that I am traveling on Wednesday and would like to know sooner rather than later. Prayers appreciated. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## 30mummyof1

kdmalk - hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## CrystalJMM

kdmalk said:


> Don't know if baby is going to make it, guys. Had our first ultrasound last week and got a heartbeat, but baby was 12 days behind where I thought it should be. That worried me, but my dr said not to worry. I work at a hospital and had my beta run when I thought I was 6+1. It put me in the 4-5 week category, which lined up with where my dr said I should be after the ultrasound, so I tried not to worry. Had them run it again on Friday and got my results back this morning. Exactly one week apart.
> 
> 10/17- about 4500
> 10/24- 6988
> 
> I called my dr immediately and left a message with the nurse. Hopefully she will call me back, as I explained that I am traveling on Wednesday and would like to know sooner rather than later. Prayers appreciated. I'll keep you updated.


I hope your doctor gets back to you soon and may be able to reassure you. I don't know much about HCG numbers so I can't really speak to this. Hope everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## Shilo

kdmalk said:


> Don't know if baby is going to make it, guys. Had our first ultrasound last week and got a heartbeat, but baby was 12 days behind where I thought it should be. That worried me, but my dr said not to worry. I work at a hospital and had my beta run when I thought I was 6+1. It put me in the 4-5 week category, which lined up with where my dr said I should be after the ultrasound, so I tried not to worry. Had them run it again on Friday and got my results back this morning. Exactly one week apart.
> 
> 10/17- about 4500
> 10/24- 6988
> 
> I called my dr immediately and left a message with the nurse. Hopefully she will call me back, as I explained that I am traveling on Wednesday and would like to know sooner rather than later. Prayers appreciated. I'll keep you updated.

I'm so sorry this has been so stressful. Either way, I hope you have some answers soon. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## starluck

kdmalk said:


> Don't know if baby is going to make it, guys. Had our first ultrasound last week and got a heartbeat, but baby was 12 days behind where I thought it should be. That worried me, but my dr said not to worry. I work at a hospital and had my beta run when I thought I was 6+1. It put me in the 4-5 week category, which lined up with where my dr said I should be after the ultrasound, so I tried not to worry. Had them run it again on Friday and got my results back this morning. Exactly one week apart.
> 
> 10/17- about 4500
> 10/24- 6988
> 
> I called my dr immediately and left a message with the nurse. Hopefully she will call me back, as I explained that I am traveling on Wednesday and would like to know sooner rather than later. Prayers appreciated. I'll keep you updated.

:hugs: kdmalk :hugs: I hope they get back to you very soon.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Kdmalk I'm thinking about you. All my fingers and toes are crossed for a good outcome for you. If I manage to get to a shrine before you get any news I'll be sure to say a prayer for you. I'm still on bedrest but I'll try my best.


----------



## kdmalk

Ugh. It's been an hour and she hasn't called me back yet. Trying so hard to just focus on work, but I just want to know if she will get me in sooner!!!! This is AGONIZING!


----------



## Snufkin

Kdmalk, I hope your doctor phones you back soon and you get some reassuring answers...sounds like you'll just have to wait though, which must be so hard. Do you have a next appointment/scan scheduled already? I hope your dates were off and the numbers mean nothing, they're not always a good indication of things going right or wrong. I hope you'll know soon either way (and obviously crossing my fingers and toes for good news!)


----------



## oceania

Kdmalk, I will keep my fingers crossed you hear some good news today :hugs:

I had my first appointment today at the government prenatal care unit. It went well otherwise BUT my blood pressure was super high, higher than it has ever been. I am very overweight (BMI 39) but my blood pressure has been ok before, it was ok even two weeks ago. The nurse measured it twice and it was around 160/95. Apparently they won't do anything about it now, I just need to cut down on salt and exercise. Now I'm terrified of something going wrong with the baby and developing pre-eclampsia and I wish they could just start a blood pressure medication already. I am terrified of miscarrying as well and baby not getting all the nutrients it needs. This might explain why I have been feeling so dizzy in my pregnancy. I have some bloodtests coming up in two weeks but next checkup is late november. Should I try contacting a nurse/doctor again and voice my concerns and ask about a possible medication for blood pressure to reduce pre-eclampsia risk? So worried :cry:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Kdmalk I'm thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## kdmalk

Snufkin said:


> Kdmalk, I hope your doctor phones you back soon and you get some reassuring answers...sounds like you'll just have to wait though, which must be so hard. Do you have a next appointment/scan scheduled already? I hope your dates were off and the numbers mean nothing, they're not always a good indication of things going right or wrong. I hope you'll know soon either way (and obviously crossing my fingers and toes for good news!)

My next appointment is supposed to be on Wednesday, but I am also supposed to get on a plane that evening. So if something is wrong, I am not really sure how I am supposed to handle it. Especially since I am going to see my brother, and I feel like I really need him if something is wrong. Sigh. I wish I could feel better with everyone saying dates could be off, but we only dtd twice the whole month, and it was within a 24 hour period, so it just doesn't seem possible to be off almost two weeks. I'm preparing for bad news because the beta looks so bleak. If I prepare for the worst, guess it could only be good news from there.


----------



## Snufkin

Oceania, I think they don't diagnose high blood pressure until you've had 3 "bad" readings in a row (not in the same day of course) do you think it may be to do with you rushing to go see the docs? Can you buy or borrow a blood pressure monitor to keep track of it and hopefully ease your mind?

Last time I was pregnant they always measured my blood pressure twice, once with the upper arm sleeve thingy and once with one of those monitors you'd get to use at home that go on your wrist. Apparently it's hard to get a good upper-arm reading on more overweight women, so they were trying to see if the wrist monitors were as reliable. So maybe the nurse was just having a hard time getting a good reading.


----------



## oceania

Thanks Snufkin. The nurse was telling me the wrist ones are no good (I wonder why) and checked it twice with the upper arm thing, the 2nd one was even higher. I was very nervous though and having DH there didn't help -- I know he is not happy about my obesity issues and worried about my health. It is my birthday 11th of November and I will ask my mom to get me one as an early bday present so I could be checking the levels at least weekly at home without feeling any pressure.


----------



## Snufkin

I'd get one. In my case the readings were always close enough, and the midwife was positive they'd get approved for use with very overweight/obese patients soon. Maybe the nurse just doesn't like them because they're all automatic and you don't need any medical knowledge to use them? Who knows! Being nervous won't help, and I think the fact your second reading was even higher supports that. I'm also overweight, BMI of 31 I think, and I had a slightly high reading when I saw the nurse a few weeks back but have checked my blood pressure at home since and only had a slightly high reading again just after I had been rushing about. It has scared me though and I will be exercising more (as soon as this terrible all day sickness eases up a bit, I can hardly move some days, never mind exercise!) swimming and walking are both meant to be good and gentle on pregnant bodies.


----------



## poysenivye

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on as of late, I have been reading and catching up on things. I have been so busy as of late at work, and closing on my new house and running after my toddler and all my other kiddos, I haven't had a moment to even say hello. So...
Welcome all newbies! Congrats to everyone and I hope things are going well! 
Nik: thanks for asking about me, I am well, so far...and I am sorry about your little one. I have been sharing your story with my DH, I call you the "UK Japanese woman"...he's also concerned and sends you prayers of comfort and ease. 
I have been hungier lately, but I think it's more that if I keep my mouth occupied, I feel less nauseated (thank goodness guys aren't on this thread, I am sure I would have placed myself in a position of severe mockery). So, I eat every now and again, as of right now, beef doesn't look too good and I have been eating a lot of hot dogs...odd...I get dull and achy cramps at the end of the day which make going to bed super difficult. The hubs is out of town right now, which sucks...but oh well....


----------



## raelynn

oceania said:


> Kdmalk, I will keep my fingers crossed you hear some good news today :hugs:
> 
> I had my first appointment today at the government prenatal care unit. It went well otherwise BUT my blood pressure was super high, higher than it has ever been. I am very overweight (BMI 39) but my blood pressure has been ok before, it was ok even two weeks ago. The nurse measured it twice and it was around 160/95. Apparently they won't do anything about it now, I just need to cut down on salt and exercise. Now I'm terrified of something going wrong with the baby and developing pre-eclampsia and I wish they could just start a blood pressure medication already. I am terrified of miscarrying as well and baby not getting all the nutrients it needs. This might explain why I have been feeling so dizzy in my pregnancy. I have some bloodtests coming up in two weeks but next checkup is late november. Should I try contacting a nurse/doctor again and voice my concerns and ask about a possible medication for blood pressure to reduce pre-eclampsia risk? So worried :cry:

I wouldn't worry for just one high reading. I had high blood pressure all through my last pregnancy. Most of it was nerves. They would have me lay on my left side for 5 minutes and then do a second reading and it would normally come back down. I never developed preeclampsia (I was tested several times to be sure) but at the end they did induce me a couple days before my due date because I had a really high reading that wouldn't come back down. I second the others suggestions to get a blood pressure cuff and test on your own while you are relaxed. My readings were always normal at home.

So again. Try not to worry about one high reading. It could just be nerves, or excitement, or even if you were just moving right before the reading. My doctor always took it right after rushing me back to the room so that probably didn't help. I never took any medicine for mine and I have a perfectly healthy toddler running around.


----------



## weewdy

Someone must be able to recommend something to take away this sick feeling. I have tried seabands they dont work on me. I feel sick all the time from the minute i wake up. Only relief i get is when i eat and then minute i stop it starts again. I cant make myself be sick which i think would relieve the symptoms. I was in bed all day yesterday and deliberately went to sleep at 7.30pm just so i didnt feel sick. I had taken today off as a holiday and i am so glad i did because i have been ill all day. My poor daughter is getting no attention because i feel rotten. I have burst into tears a few times today. My oh works shifts and this is his back shift week so hes been out from 10am and wont be hope until 11pm so i dont even have his support. Last week was great because when i came home from work my dinner was made and waiting on me and i could put my feet up. I am also running a bit of a temp of 38.2.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Feeling pretty nauseous throughout the day here too, certainly not contained to just the morning unfortunately. Its been worrying my kids, when they here me retching which makes me sad. Think its worse when i am hungry but I can't eat constantly. :(


----------



## kdmalk

Well I finally heard back from the dr. They are going to see me first thing tomorrow morning. I really wish she had been able to squeeze me in today, but at least i don't have to wait until Wednesday. Honestly, I just feel this pregnancy is doomed. Baby isn't measuring right, HCG isn't even CLOSE to doubling on time. I just need to make it through today. I feel numb. I'm redoing some manuals at work, and I'm really glad I volunteered for such a stupid, menial task because I can just mindlessly work my way through each book making sure everything is updated. I shut my office door and people have pretty well left me alone, so they know something is up. Fortunately I have a two hour webinar coming up in about an hour, so that should eat up some of my day. I just need this day to go by really quickly. I'll update you guys in the morning.

Thanks so much for all of the support and well wishes.


----------



## jaan613

kdmalk said:


> Well I finally heard back from the dr. They are going to see me first thing tomorrow morning. I really wish she had been able to squeeze me in today, but at least i don't have to wait until Wednesday. Honestly, I just feel this pregnancy is doomed. Baby isn't measuring right, HCG isn't even CLOSE to doubling on time. I just need to make it through today. I feel numb. I'm redoing some manuals at work, and I'm really glad I volunteered for such a stupid, menial task because I can just mindlessly work my way through each book making sure everything is updated. I shut my office door and people have pretty well left me alone, so they know something is up. Fortunately I have a two hour webinar coming up in about an hour, so that should eat up some of my day. I just need this day to go by really quickly. I'll update you guys in the morning.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of the support and well wishes.


*HUGSHUGSHUGS* Hoping and wishing for the best darling!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Kdmalk hope you can keep busy until tomorrow. The waiting game is the worst!!

Oceania I agree one high reading is not enough to go on for blood pressure meds especially if your blood pressure is otherwise normal then medication would actually be more harm than good. It'd be best to just take the advice for now and monitor it :hugs:

Afm had my appt this morning. Levels were good apparently, although didn't quite double which they didn't seem concerned about since the 2nd draw wasn't quite 48 hrs later. I'll have an ultrasound Thursday to see if we can see a heartbeat. I'll be 6w6d so I'm really hoping we can! It's at 3 pm it'll be a long wait that day :/


----------



## kdmalk

Kisses, do you know what your numbers were? We are technically in the same place if I go with the new due date. I know you aren't supposed to compare numbers, but I'm just curious.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Idk the exact numbers unfortunately :/ my drs laptop shut off as soon as she got in the room but she did say it was 9000 'something' ok the 23rd then 16000 'something' on the 25th.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Just looked at my reports online and the 1st draw was 9451. 2nd draw isn't on there yet.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Kdmalk I can imagine how worried and stressed you are. Thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes!

kissesandhugs good luck with the US. I wouldn't be too worried since they weren't. Can't wait to see the pics :)


AFM I am 6 weeks on wednesday and still haven't seen a doctor haha. Not stressed at all though. They aren't going to give me a scan until 12 weeks anyway. Still no MS either. It feels so weird not feeling pregnant. I'm not letting myself get attached until I hear the heartbeat. What a long wait.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sorry to have joined, and then never say much. I have been sick the past couple weeks and haven't felt like getting on. I went to my fertility clinic today and they gave me Zofran for the m/s so hopefully I'll be feeling better all the time again. I had my first u/s. They put my due date at June 16th instead of the 15th like I was thinking. And, I'm having twins! Both were measuring 6w6d, and had good heartbeats. So, I'll need to be updated on the front page.

30mummyof1 ~ My kids don't like it when I throw up either. If I get the bucket right under my face, "just in case," they run to their rooms and close the door.

kdmalk ~ :hugs: I hope everything turns out well for you!

raelynn ~ Hey!

Hopefully I can start getting on here more often and get to know everyone better. :thumbup:


----------



## 6footnoodle

MomOf3Girls said:


> Sorry to have joined, and then never say much. I have been sick the past couple weeks and haven't felt like getting on. I went to my fertility clinic today and they gave me Zofran for the m/s so hopefully I'll be feeling better all the time again. I had my first u/s. They put my due date at June 16th instead of the 15th like I was thinking. And, I'm having twins! Both were measuring 6w6d, and had good heartbeats. So, I'll need to be updated on the front page.
> 
> 30mummyof1 ~ My kids don't like it when I throw up either. If I get the bucket right under my face, "just in case," they run to their rooms and close the door.
> 
> kdmalk ~ :hugs: I hope everything turns out well for you!
> 
> raelynn ~ Hey!
> 
> Hopefully I can start getting on here more often and get to know everyone better. :thumbup:

Congratulations on the twins!!!


----------



## CrystalJMM

Yay for twins!! :)

AFM: Having some VERY light brown spotting today. Nothing external only when I wipe (tmi). Mild cramping this AM but nothing much since then....trying not to panic. I have my first visit with my doctor on Wednesday so I'm hoping for some reassuring news. I haven't felt very positive about things lately...but I'm trying....I was hoping for no more bleeding as that seems to set me off and it takes days to recover from. Even though it's always been so light that it's only been seen on tissue and the last occurance was two weeks ago today and it was pink while today was brown.

Just holding on until 11am on Wednesday. :wacko:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Oh my momof3girls TWINS!! Congrats and I hope the ms calms down for you :hugs:


----------



## 6footnoodle

CrystalJMM said:


> Yay for twins!! :)
> 
> AFM: Having some VERY light brown spotting today. Nothing external only when I wipe (tmi). Mild cramping this AM but nothing much since then....trying not to panic. I have my first visit with my doctor on Wednesday so I'm hoping for some reassuring news. I haven't felt very positive about things lately...but I'm trying....I was hoping for no more bleeding as that seems to set me off and it takes days to recover from. Even though it's always been so light that it's only been seen on tissue and the last occurance was two weeks ago today and it was pink while today was brown.
> 
> Just holding on until 11am on Wednesday. :wacko:

You sound exactly like me. About 1.5 weeks ago I noticed a bit of light brown tinged cm when I wiped and now again on the weekend I noticed a bit. It's cleared up again. Hoping this is normal for us. Will you be getting a scan on wed?


----------



## CrystalJMM

6footnoodle said:


> CrystalJMM said:
> 
> 
> Yay for twins!! :)
> 
> AFM: Having some VERY light brown spotting today. Nothing external only when I wipe (tmi). Mild cramping this AM but nothing much since then....trying not to panic. I have my first visit with my doctor on Wednesday so I'm hoping for some reassuring news. I haven't felt very positive about things lately...but I'm trying....I was hoping for no more bleeding as that seems to set me off and it takes days to recover from. Even though it's always been so light that it's only been seen on tissue and the last occurance was two weeks ago today and it was pink while today was brown.
> 
> Just holding on until 11am on Wednesday. :wacko:
> 
> You sound exactly like me. About 1.5 weeks ago I noticed a bit of light brown tinged cm when I wiped and now again on the weekend I noticed a bit. It's cleared up again. Hoping this is normal for us. Will you be getting a scan on wed?Click to expand...


Well, we are right at the same point! Maybe this is totally normal. :) I have no idea if I'll be getting a scan on Wednesday. I'm going to try and push for one because I could really use some proof that everything is okay but I don't know if my doctor will allow it. Have you had a scan yet?


----------



## Radiance

Thanks everyone! It's hard not to worry with things like that. I had uncomfortable stomach pain all night, most likely because I was worried. I am having severe nausea today.


----------



## starluck

kdmalk, will be eagerly awaiting your news tomorrow - fingers crossed it's all good news :flower:

momof3girls - TWINS! congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## coucou11

Hi all!!

Finally had my first scan today, what a wait that was! Little bean is doing well, heart rate of 135, measuring at 7w5d, which is behind from my LMP but closer to where I thought based on my ovulation calculations. Doctor said everything looks fine. Next scan in about three weeks!

I finally feel ok adding June Bugs to my signature.

Shilo - please move me to June 10 when you have a chance. That is what the doc says current EDD is so I'll go with that for now.

Pic is super fuzzy but oh well.
 



Attached Files:







ultra1.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 6footnoodle

CrystalJMM said:


> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrystalJMM said:
> 
> 
> Yay for twins!! :)
> 
> AFM: Having some VERY light brown spotting today. Nothing external only when I wipe (tmi). Mild cramping this AM but nothing much since then....trying not to panic. I have my first visit with my doctor on Wednesday so I'm hoping for some reassuring news. I haven't felt very positive about things lately...but I'm trying....I was hoping for no more bleeding as that seems to set me off and it takes days to recover from. Even though it's always been so light that it's only been seen on tissue and the last occurance was two weeks ago today and it was pink while today was brown.
> 
> Just holding on until 11am on Wednesday. :wacko:
> 
> You sound exactly like me. About 1.5 weeks ago I noticed a bit of light brown tinged cm when I wiped and now again on the weekend I noticed a bit. It's cleared up again. Hoping this is normal for us. Will you be getting a scan on wed?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we are right at the same point! Maybe this is totally normal. :) I have no idea if I'll be getting a scan on Wednesday. I'm going to try and push for one because I could really use some proof that everything is okay but I don't know if my doctor will allow it. Have you had a scan yet?Click to expand...

No I haven't been to the doctors yet. I was trying to switch family doctors first but that didn't work out so I have to give up on that idea. Tried to call my family doctor but she is on vacation until thursday. Hopefully I get a hold of her then and get an appointment in the days to follow. I won't be having a scan until 12 weeks though unless I can convince her to send me for one. I would need a good reason. Maybe if I tell her I am spotting she will let me. Doubt it though because all she ever does is brush me off and is very heartless...reason why I was trying to leave her.


----------



## CrystalJMM

coucou11 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Finally had my first scan today, what a wait that was! Little bean is doing well, heart rate of 135, measuring at 7w5d, which is behind from my LMP but closer to where I thought based on my ovulation calculations. Doctor said everything looks fine. Next scan in about three weeks!
> 
> I finally feel ok adding June Bugs to my signature.
> 
> Shilo - please move me to June 10 when you have a chance. That is what the doc says current EDD is so I'll go with that for now.
> 
> Pic is super fuzzy but oh well.

Awwww! Look at the the little one! Congrats! :)


----------



## CrystalJMM

6footnoodle said:


> CrystalJMM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrystalJMM said:
> 
> 
> Yay for twins!! :)
> 
> AFM: Having some VERY light brown spotting today. Nothing external only when I wipe (tmi). Mild cramping this AM but nothing much since then....trying not to panic. I have my first visit with my doctor on Wednesday so I'm hoping for some reassuring news. I haven't felt very positive about things lately...but I'm trying....I was hoping for no more bleeding as that seems to set me off and it takes days to recover from. Even though it's always been so light that it's only been seen on tissue and the last occurance was two weeks ago today and it was pink while today was brown.
> 
> Just holding on until 11am on Wednesday. :wacko:
> 
> You sound exactly like me. About 1.5 weeks ago I noticed a bit of light brown tinged cm when I wiped and now again on the weekend I noticed a bit. It's cleared up again. Hoping this is normal for us. Will you be getting a scan on wed?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we are right at the same point! Maybe this is totally normal. :) I have no idea if I'll be getting a scan on Wednesday. I'm going to try and push for one because I could really use some proof that everything is okay but I don't know if my doctor will allow it. Have you had a scan yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't been to the doctors yet. I was trying to switch family doctors first but that didn't work out so I have to give up on that idea. Tried to call my family doctor but she is on vacation until thursday. Hopefully I get a hold of her then and get an appointment in the days to follow. I won't be having a scan until 12 weeks though unless I can convince her to send me for one. I would need a good reason. Maybe if I tell her I am spotting she will let me. Doubt it though because all she ever does is brush me off and is very heartless...reason why I was trying to leave her.Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I forgot you'd been looking for a new doctor. :( I'm sorry she brushes you off. I feel like my doctor might do the same now that I'm pregnant but I haven't experienced it yet for sure. I did feel very brushed off when I called with the initial bleeding I had 2 weeks ago. I had just found out I was pregnant 2 days earlier and was really scared and they made me feel stupid. I thought about going elsewhere but as you know it's a hassle. I don't understand why they care if we want an early scan? We are the ones that are going to end up paying for it or filing through insurance or whatever...either way it's coming out of our pockets somehow. :shrug:


----------



## starluck

:hugs: to those of you dealing with sucky doctors. 6footnoodle, hope you can find a new, better doctor soon.

awwww look at your baby coucou!! i'm glad everything is going well! :thumbup:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Thanks. I never really liked my doctor but then lost complete trust in her when I went to her 1 week postpartum. I told her I had a lemon size clot come out of me the day before and she brushed it off as normal. Then fast forward one week later when I had sever pph and ended up in the hospital. Had she been a good doctor and sent me for a scan then to investigate the reason it would have made a big difference. All the doctors with good ratings on rate MD are not taking new patients. I feel so stuck.


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats on the twins mumof3girls, how exciting! did you have any symptoms to make you think it might be twins?


----------



## smoore

kdmalk - I hope your appointment tomorrow surprises you and is a good appt! I'm glad you can have a more relaxing day at work or at least away from others. 

kissesandhugs - good luck tomorrow!! 


AFM - I had my first appointment with the specialist today. He said he was really happy with my blood work and did an ultrasound. 

During the ultrasound, we got to see the heartbeat and he kept showing it to us which I loved!! I was so excited I didn't think to ask the heart rate, but he said everything looks great! He said he thinks I may be due more around June 15 instead of June 19 and that he thinks it will be a "nice" size baby! ha ha 

RE is ready for me to go back to my obgyn. I have my first appointment with him on November 10, to give time to get all results and such transferred over. 

I'm so happy to have had the nice appointment! DH and I then went and saw a movie and ate lunch out at one of our favorite restaurants. It was an all over lovely day! 

I attached a picture of the little folder thing they gave us with the two u/s pictures. :) They are blurry, but that's okay! I saw that little flickering and that's all that matters!
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-27 14.38.00.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## nicoley

I guess the fact that I'm constantly hungry..can't stay full ad feel ill if I don't eat is a good sign..just wanting this light spotting to stop..it's not much but it's brown when I wipe..I've had to wear a pad for over 3 weeks..so done with that part of it..sorry complaining over..:)


----------



## kissesandhugs

Smoore sounds like a great day!!! :)


----------



## raelynn

Momof3 - I'd be interested in whether the meds work for you or not. I'm nauseous or throwing up all day and I have a trip coming up in a couple weeks that I'd rather not be sick through. Maybe meds will help get me through if they work.


----------



## KatBar

LornaMJ said:


> Hi Katbar, fellow IVF/ICSI belly here as well. Great number of frosties thought ours was a number with 11

Wow, that's also a great number LornaMJ! We couldn't believe it when we were told 15 made it to freeze lol - only 1 of our 17 fertilised embryo's didn't make it in the end. It's bizarre to go from so unlucky TTC naturally, to dominating things with IVF/ICSI.

Hi everyone - thanks for the warm welcome :):flower:!


----------



## Beadette

I'm spotting. It's watery pink when I wipe. I know it might be nothing but I've had bad outcomes with spotting in the past (and one good outcome) 

Trying to stay positive. Will ring EPU in morning and see if they can let me have a scan to see if things are ok. After the 2 MMC's before my son, I can't bear to think of having to wait another 4 weeks tone told baby stopped growing weeks before. :cry:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hope everythings okay beadette :hugs: 1st trimester is scary, always having to look at the tp :nope:


----------



## Marlarky

Hi ladies I had my scan today! I should be 7+4 based on lmp. Well during the abdominal ultrasound there was a sac but no baby so I immediately start freaking out but the tech was like calm down you might just be earlier than you think. So she did a vaginal ultrasound and there was a baby in the sac! With a strong heartbeat :cloud9: I was soooooooo happy!!!!! I'm measuring 6+5 and due June 17th!!!

I don't know why this phone won't let me upload the picture :/


----------



## Marlarky

Here they are!
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-27 18.46.09.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7









2014-10-27 18.45.24.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## raelynn

So glad your scan went well Malarky! What a scare though! Glad it turned out well.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Glad your scan went good!!!! Random question, how the hell do you add pics from a cell? I've been on this forum for years and have yet to figure this out lol I always had to use photo bucket!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Wow lots to catch up on...


Kdmalk-hope time goes quickly for you and you can head to the doctors soon.

So happy that everyone came back with good healthy LOs after their appointments. Congrats!

Momof3-Congrats on your twins!

Poys-that's so sweet of you and your husband :hugs: thank you so much for thinking of me. I am so relieved everything is good with you and you were just busy! Make sure you take care of yourself okay?! 

AFM- my BFF should be arriving in Tokyo very soon, not sure if I'll get to see her today or tomorrow but I am very excited to see her. Just wish I wasn't on bed rest and all that. My parents will be here soon too so I have something to take my mind off my appointment on Friday. Don't think I can deal with anymore bad news, especially 1 day before my wedding ceremony. 
We ordered some flowers which for some reason I'm ridiculously excited about. Cost me around $500 though just for a bouquet and a hair piece


----------



## zaycain

nicoley said:


> I guess the fact that I'm constantly hungry..can't stay full ad feel ill if I don't eat is a good sign..

I'm so opposite. I eat a bite of food and I am in pain with being so full. But if I don't have any food in me I am miserable. 

This morning sickness is debilitating. Ugh. 

My first appointment is Wednesday. Hoping this will feel real soon.


----------



## Marlarky

kissesandhugs said:


> Glad your scan went good!!!! Random question, how the hell do you add pics from a cell? I've been on this forum for years and have yet to figure this out lol I always had to use photo bucket!

It was really complicated I had to like go into the picture and resize it lol pain in my are


----------



## Nikoru0111

I accidentally managed to press unsubscribe so just had to post here again to make sure I'm still subscribed. 

"Morning" sickness sucks!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## jaan613

momof3 - congrats on your twins!

congrats on all those who have had perfect scans :)

to all those spotting - hoping and praying it stops! 

it's amazing to see how far along we have all come. i'm still due at the end of june so i'm behind a lot of you.

have my scan tomorrow, only 5w4d on scan day but my doc who performed the IUI wants to just check everything is okay. 

still no symptoms to report, i've been taking it easy. i work with my husband's family so i've been going in a little later and leaving a little earlier. taking it super easy and trying not to stress myself out. 

hope everyone's having a wonderful day :)


----------



## NDH

My phone data is used up for the month and we dont have home internet. So just giving a heads up I won't be around until the third but there's no reason to worry :). Might pop in a couple times if I'm at my moms in the mean time though.


----------



## Beadette

Spotting has stopped this morning thankfully. But I'm still worried.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Just thought I'd let you know KDmalk that I said a little prayer for you at my nearest shrine when I passed. Hope you appointment went okay today. Thinking of you.


----------



## Beadette

Got a scan at EPAU at 12.10 today. Nervous is an understatement x


----------



## oceania

Best of luck to your scan Beadette <3


----------



## susannah14

weewdy said:


> Someone must be able to recommend something to take away this sick feeling. I have tried seabands they dont work on me. I feel sick all the time from the minute i wake up. Only relief i get is when i eat and then minute i stop it starts again. I cant make myself be sick which i think would relieve the symptoms. I was in bed all day yesterday and deliberately went to sleep at 7.30pm just so i didnt feel sick. I had taken today off as a holiday and i am so glad i did because i have been ill all day. My poor daughter is getting no attention because i feel rotten. I have burst into tears a few times today. My oh works shifts and this is his back shift week so hes been out from 10am and wont be hope until 11pm so i dont even have his support. Last week was great because when i came home from work my dinner was made and waiting on me and i could put my feet up. I am also running a bit of a temp of 38.2.

I have been taking unisom at night + vitamin B6 during the day. It really is working for me. Took away about 90% of my nausea, gagging and dry heaving. It took a few days for full effect.

I am taking 50 mg B6 in the morning, 12.5 mg B6 in my prenatal vitamin at night, and one unisom pill before bed. Don't take more than 75-100 mg of B6 in one day.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Beadette hope your scan goes well!!!


----------



## Shilo

After feeling absolutely horrible for weeks, my symptoms have basically disappeared overnight. Nausea gone, boob soreness gone, etc. I feel normal. Despite seeing the baby 5 days ago, I am so worried now :( I just want my symptoms back, they make me feel better.


----------



## Snufkin

I replied in your other thread, too, Shilo. Basically, if you've seen the heartbeat at your 8ish weeks scan your risk of miscarriage is way low (2%ish), so try not to worry. My symptoms come and go, too. Sometimes I'll feel fine and then the next day I can hardly move. Just take it easy and try not to worry too much.

I'm away to my booking in appointment now...will see what she says about my home birth...wish me luck!


----------



## starluck

:hugs: 6footnoodle :hugs: I hope you are able to squeeze in somewhere with one of the better rated docs. If not, would you be open to looking into the midwife option? that could be an option if you're open to it.

kdmalk, i hope your appt is great today! thinking of you :flower:

smoore, that is such great news!! what a lovely day with your husband. now i want to go to the movies and lunch with mine :haha:

beadette, i hope your scan goes great today. thinking of you <3

yay marlarky!! glad your scan went great! :thumbup:

nikoru, enjoy the time with your best friend <3 i'm sure she will be more than fine with you resting; i'm sure she just wants to catch up and spend time with you :hugs: yay for flowers!!! i loved my wedding bouquet so much - it was worth every penny.

zaycain, first appt tomorrow - exciting!

jaan, we are due very close to each other (my EDD is june 28th based on my ovulation date). it's so great that you work with your husband's family and take it a little easy. i wish i could work with family sometimes - the corporate environment is sucky.

Shilo, my symptoms come and go every day. On Sunday I felt awful - m/s until 2pm, then beyond exhausted the rest of the day. I felt like I had the flu. On Monday I was mostly just tired. And today I feel fine so far :haha:. I think it's normal for symptoms to come and go - try to stay calm :hugs:


----------



## starluck

I have my first scan in a week and I CAN'T WAIT. I am getting anxious to see this little baby and feel assured that things are going fine.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo I've been feeling nauseous but my boobs are totally fine now! Maybe they ease up after a while. I think if I start eating like very 2 hours my nausea will go too and to be honest I'm going to welcome it going. I know the sore boobs are reassuring it's my favourite symptom but the morning sickness nausea is definitely not welcome! I hope that goes quickly and doesn't come back!


----------



## jaan613

starluck - didnt realize we were so close in dates! yes, working with the inlaw's does have some benefits such as now as in going into work later and leaving earlier, but they also drive me crazy! working with family is actually not what i'm use to, i am use to being in a corporate world! but for now i'll take it as a blessing, since i am trying to take this pregancy super easy, and being super cautious until my appointment tomorrow. so nervous and trying to remain calm and positive at the same time!


----------



## jaan613

Shilo, I'm so sorry you're feeling that way, I can totally understand why you're worried. Just try to stay as positive as you can and remember your lil bubs had a nice heartbeat!


----------



## jaan613

beadette, best of luck :)


----------



## Beadette

Thank you all for kind thoughts. It was good news thankfully.

I had a lovely little blob with a strong heartbeat measuring right on target! Am thrilled. The pics not the clearest but it was abdominal and they always seem to be a little blurry this early on. 

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/Mobile%20Uploads/69621EA7-3870-459A-BBEB-5343A4FCB575.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad all went well beadette :thumbup:


----------



## CrystalJMM

That is great news! :)


----------



## starluck

yay beadette! that is excellent:thumbup:


----------



## melissaelaine

Congrats! Let's hope this group has another succesful ultrasound today! I am having my first this afternoon at 2 eastern. I'm 6+2 and would love to see the heartbeat!!


----------



## Beadette

melissaelaine said:


> Congrats! Let's hope this group has another succesful ultrasound today! I am having my first this afternoon at 2 eastern. I'm 6+2 and would love to see the heartbeat!!

All the very best. Got everything crossed x


----------



## oceania

Congrats Beadette, great news!!

Could I be bumped up to due June 3rd :flower:


----------



## Snufkin

Yay for good ultrasounds!

I'm just back from the midwives and it went great! They're very crunchy here it seems (went to a different hospital last time), so she's already talking about how she'll give me acupuncture and aromatherapy to help avoid another induction! :D home birth, if I decide I want one, is fine and I will have the same midwife throughout my pregnancy, though of course they can't 100% guarantee she'll be delivering for me, too. If I decide against a home birth or change my mind and want the hospital they have a lovely new birth suite with a pool that's usually available for anyone wanting it (last hospital was very busy so they said they can't promise the pool to anyone and as I ended up being induced I wasn't allowed in one anyway)

They also do NT scans here, which wasn't offered last time, so I'm quite happy about that. I'm very low risk for Down's Syndrome anyway, so I'm not too worried about it, but I think having it testing will put my mind at ease even more.


----------



## CrystalJMM

I have my first doctor visit tomorrow and I'm very nervous.

I don't know if I'll have a scan or not as I'll be either 5+6 or 6+1 depending on some conflicting dates. 

Either way I know it's really early but I would love to have a scan to see SOMETHING.

I feel like I'm full of doom and gloom about this pregnancy and I would really like to start enjoying this a little more. :blush:


----------



## Snufkin

CrystalJMM said:


> I have my first doctor visit tomorrow and I'm very nervous.
> 
> I don't know if I'll have a scan or not as I'll be either 5+6 or 6+1 depending on some conflicting dates.
> 
> Either way I know it's really early but I would love to have a scan to see SOMETHING.
> 
> I feel like I'm full of doom and gloom about this pregnancy and I would really like to start enjoying this a little more. :blush:


I think in the US they generally scan early, so I think you'll probably get one...if you're not offered one, just ask!


----------



## CrystalJMM

Snufkin said:


> CrystalJMM said:
> 
> 
> I have my first doctor visit tomorrow and I'm very nervous.
> 
> I don't know if I'll have a scan or not as I'll be either 5+6 or 6+1 depending on some conflicting dates.
> 
> Either way I know it's really early but I would love to have a scan to see SOMETHING.
> 
> I feel like I'm full of doom and gloom about this pregnancy and I would really like to start enjoying this a little more. :blush:
> 
> 
> I think in the US they generally scan early, so I think you'll probably get one...if you're not offered one, just ask!Click to expand...

I'm definitely going to ask but my Doctor can be kind of stubborn about doing things HER way. LOL

We shall see. :)


----------



## susannah14

Snufkin said:


> CrystalJMM said:
> 
> 
> I have my first doctor visit tomorrow and I'm very nervous.
> 
> I don't know if I'll have a scan or not as I'll be either 5+6 or 6+1 depending on some conflicting dates.
> 
> Either way I know it's really early but I would love to have a scan to see SOMETHING.
> 
> I feel like I'm full of doom and gloom about this pregnancy and I would really like to start enjoying this a little more. :blush:
> 
> 
> I think in the US they generally scan early, so I think you'll probably get one...if you're not offered one, just ask!Click to expand...

I wish...but I think it really depends on the doctor. If I don't get my optional NT scan at 11 weeks then I won't get one until 20 weeks.

With my first I got my first u/s at 8 weeks but that's because I kind of played dumb about when I ovulated so they wanted to date the pregnancy. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news smufkin :thumbup: Hope my midwife is as positive :)


----------



## 6footnoodle

That's awesome news Beadette. Yayy!!

Good luck tomorrow Crystal. I feel the same way. Until I hear a heartbeat I will not be able to relax and enjoy pregnancy.

Starluck. Here we can pick either midwife or OBGYN. If I go to a midwife I won't be able to switch to an OBGYN unless there is a complication. Due to my last postpartum experience with PPH I feel better going with an OBGYN.

Snufkin too funny. I am debating on playing dumb about my last AF date in hopes of getting an early scan. I will also mention my bit of spotting. I hope it's enough to get a scan before 12 weeks.

AFM...morning sickness is starting :) Horrible feeling but makes me feel better about being pregnant haha. It's still not as bad as last pregnancy so I hope it stays like this.


----------



## coucou11

Congrats on the great scans Beadette and malarky!!

Crystal good luck tomorrow! I felt just like you before my first scan, it's so hard to get invested when so much is uncertain. I still feel a little doomy but am trying to be more positive and embrace things. I keep telling myself, the baby needs my good vibes! Let us know how everything goes!

And good luck to the others who will be having scans soon! All good news I am sure :)

Snufkin glad to hear everything went well with the midwife, awesome that she will support a home birth.

Shilo I'm sure everything is going well, but keeping everything crossed for you nonetheless!

Nothing new here - just gonna keep on keeping on until my next appointment. Since they put me back a week I am now a week further from the second trimester .... :dohh:


----------



## CrystalJMM

6footnoodle said:


> That's awesome news Beadette. Yayy!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Crystal. I feel the same way. Until I hear a heartbeat I will not be able to relax and enjoy pregnancy.
> 
> Starluck. Here we can pick either midwife or OBGYN. If I go to a midwife I won't be able to switch to an OBGYN unless there is a complication. Due to my last postpartum experience with PPH I feel better going with an OBGYN.
> 
> Snufkin too funny. I am debating on playing dumb about my last AF date in hopes of getting an early scan. I will also mention my bit of spotting. I hope it's enough to get a scan before 12 weeks.
> 
> AFM...morning sickness is starting :) Horrible feeling but makes me feel better about being pregnant haha. It's still not as bad as last pregnancy so I hope it stays like this.

Yeah, I'm hoping the spotting I've had will push her into letting me have a scan. :winkwink:


----------



## 6footnoodle

And when I said snufkin I probably meant Susannah lol


----------



## zaycain

Ugh.. just found out that my appointment tomorrow is going to be a pap smear and a blood test. No ultrasound! 

I held off going to the doctor so we didn't have to pay twice... but now it's looking like I won't hear/see anything. 

I will be 8w + 4. I really hope they realize I am that far along and will give me an ultrasound anyway.


----------



## kdmalk

Sorry to say that I am not reporting good news from this morning's appointment. You are such a great group and I really wish I could stay with you!

She did confirm that the baby no longer has a heartbeat. I kind of already knew and had come to terms with it, but dh thought I was just bring paranoid and went as white as a sheet. She made him sit down. I have not yet started bleeding or spotting, so she told me it is fine to go ahead and go see my brother in Portland tomorrow. If I have not started bleeding by the time I get back on Monday night, she has me scheduled for a d&c on Tuesday morning. I would much rather have that than deal with the emotional (and physical) pain of having to do it naturally. Unfortunately, I doubt it will go that way because I am already starting to have some cramping and pain today. She gave me a prescription for hydrocodone to take when it starts, so I am not in as much pain. My boss has given me as much time off as I need, so that makes me feel better. I am so happy I work for such a supportive company. I am taking my unexpected day off to watch Frozen and season two of Arrow.

I will try to make the best of my trip to see my brother... at least we can head to Seattle to meet one of my friends and have some nice fresh oysters! I was really upset that I was going to have to skip out on that. I guess that is the bright side in all this. The doctor did print us a picture to take home. I put it in the nursery closet. Not really sure what I will do with it once we get pregnant again... maybe store it with my other sentimental stuff. The baby is still the same size as last time when we saw the heartbeat, so he/she probably didn't make it much past last week's ultrasound. The doctor said to have one natural cycle after the miscarriage and then we can start trying again at the second one. Hubby is all excited about trying again as soon as we can, and I am hoping I will be prepared for the emotional rollercoaster that will come with being pregnant again after a loss. I don't think he will ever fully understand what it is like to worry about what is happening inside your body.

I wish everyone all the best! I'll come back and check out the group as June gets close to see all the beautiful babies!


----------



## 6footnoodle

Kdmalk I am so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry its bad news kdmalk. Big :hugs:


----------



## susannah14

I'm sooo sorry kdmalk. You pretty much knew it all along did you :hugs:


----------



## weewdy

So sorry kdmalk. Hopefully your next bean will be a sticky one. Enjoy your holiday as much as you can under the circumstances.


----------



## Beadette

So sorry for your loss kdmalk


----------



## zaycain

kdmalk - I am so sorry to hear that.. :( Sending prayers your way..


----------



## kissesandhugs

Kdmalk I'm so sorry :nope: thinking of you and your dh in this hard time. Hope you have a good getaway to help :hugs:


----------



## kdmalk

susannah14 said:


> I'm sooo sorry kdmalk. You pretty much knew it all along did you :hugs:

I just thought I should have felt different. I had always thought I would be so excited and I would cry with joy and all this stuff... But I was terrified that something would be wrong from the beginning. I don't know if I will feel like that with the next pregnancy or not. I guess I'll find out when it happens.


----------



## halloweenie

kdmalk said:


> I just thought I should have felt different. I had always thought I would be so excited and I would cry with joy and all this stuff... But I was terrified that something would be wrong from the beginning. I don't know if I will feel like that with the next pregnancy or not. I guess I'll find out when it happens.

kdmalk - I'm so sorry for your loss. I have to say when I miscarried this summer, I had been feeling similarly the whole time I was pregnant - just this odd sense of unsettledness, almost doom. Wishing you all the best for the future.


----------



## coucou11

So so sorry kdmalk, hoping you can find some peace.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SO exciting and congrats Shilo! Thank you for creating this group! I am a newbie here. My baby is due June 11, 2015 as of right now and according to my O date, I will be 8 weeks on Thursday! This is my 4th pregnancy but I have no children yet so we are very hopeful to take this one home! Thank you for creating those little tickers! I can't wait to update my siggy! :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

ttcbabyisom said:


> SO exciting and congrats Shilo! Thank you for creating this group! I am a newbie here. My baby is due June 11, 2015 as of right now and according to my O date, I will be 8 weeks on Thursday! This is my 4th pregnancy but I have no children yet so we are very hopeful to take this one home! Thank you for creating those little tickers! I can't wait to update my siggy! :hugs:

Thrilled for you. And we are due date buddies!


----------



## Snufkin

Kdmalk, I'm so sorry for your loss. Fingers crossed you'll get your sticky bean soon! Have fun in Portland, such a lovely city.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Shilo said:


> I'm going out on a limb and making this group. I'm hoping I'm not jinxing myself.
> 
> We were TTC for 3 1/2 years when I finally got pregnant with the help of Femara in April. I was pregnant with twins but unfortunately had a vanishing twin and then miscarried the other at 8w3d on June 6th.
> 
> I had to take a break for a few months but I did my first round of Femara since my miscarriage in August and got my BFP last week. My beta at 10DPO was 12.5 which is fine since it was super early. My tests have been getting darker and my 2nd beta is tomorrow. I'm hoping for good numbers. I am so terrified after what happened last time but I am trying to stay hopeful and positive.

Wow, your story sounds SO similar to mine! I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I know all too well the pain of a loss like that. I'm so glad you got pregnant again and this one is here to stick! Your profile pic is adorable!

We have been trying for over 3 years as well; have had 3 pregnancy losses during that time. Our last one last January was twins. We got pregnant on clomid. They said one of the babies didn't look like it would make it but the second one had a decent heartbeat and then a week or so later, they both were gone. WE found out both hearts were gone at 8w1d in March 2013. It was awful. I'm glad we are both at the other end of it now!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Welcome ttcbabyisom!! Sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Beadette said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> SO exciting and congrats Shilo! Thank you for creating this group! I am a newbie here. My baby is due June 11, 2015 as of right now and according to my O date, I will be 8 weeks on Thursday! This is my 4th pregnancy but I have no children yet so we are very hopeful to take this one home! Thank you for creating those little tickers! I can't wait to update my siggy! :hugs:
> 
> Thrilled for you. And we are due date buddies!Click to expand...

Yeah, i just saw that when i looked at your ticker. How awesome! I'm so excited!


----------



## melissaelaine

I'm so sorry for your loss kdmalk!

I just left my appointment and am so very grateful to say that we heard a heartbeat. It was around 110-113 and is measuring right where we predicted with a due date of June 21. It was so amazing to hear that sound. After years of infertility I have to remind myself that this is real. I am over the moon!


----------



## nicoley

Kdmalk I'm so sorry..:( I can say with my blighted ovum I knew something was wrong and I kept hearing everyone say ohhhhh it's fine don't worry..I knew something wasn't ok..lack of symptoms and all..pray you get that sticky bean ASAP..


----------



## Beadette

melissaelaine said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss kdmalk!
> 
> I just left my appointment and am so very grateful to say that we heard a heartbeat. It was around 110-113 and is measuring right where we predicted with a due date of June 21. It was so amazing to hear that sound. After years of infertility I have to remind myself that this is real. I am over the moon!

Really pleased for you! X


----------



## thurl30

Kdmalk I am so sorry to hear of your loss, it's so heartbreaking going through it, I wish you all the best for a wonderful sticky rainbow next time :hugs:

Ttcbabyisom congrats on your pregnancy :flower: I have also been ttc for over 3 years with 3 losses, fingers crossed these are our rainbows :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Melissaelaine congratulations what lovely news :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My stats to get everyone caught up on me in this thread!

Cycle 40 - Sept. 3, 2014 (went off pill May 2011, trying since then with a few cycles here and there that we weren't allowed to try due to surgeries, ec.)

Meds - Clomid 100 mg, Novarel/Pregnyl (trigger), heparin injections and
200mg progestererone orally

ovulation - CD16

:bfp: - 14 dpo on Oct. 2nd!

1st Beta - HCG-138; Progesterone-59

2nd Beta - HCG-329; Progesterone-46

3rd and final Beta one week after 2nd Beta - HCG-3,067; Progesterone-52

They said all of these numbers were fabulous.

1st ultrasound was at 6 weeks on Oct. 16 - we saw the heartbeat! Couldn't hear it yet though.


2nd ultrasound was at 7 weeks on Oct. 23 - heartbeat still there! Measured 113 bpm. Still couldn't hear it yet though. Baby has doubled in size.


3rd ultrasound - NEXT TUESDAY Nov. 4 - 8w5d - STICK BABY, STICK!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

thurl30 said:


> Kdmalk I am so sorry to hear of your loss, it's so heartbreaking going through it, I wish you all the best for a wonderful sticky rainbow next time :hugs:
> 
> Ttcbabyisom congrats on your pregnancy :flower: I have also been ttc for over 3 years with 3 losses, fingers crossed these are our rainbows :hugs:

Yes ma'am! I hope so too!


----------



## Radiance

Kdmalk, I am so sorry :( :hugs:

ttcbabyisom, congratulations <3 I'm pregnant with lucky 8 ;) we have two living and five beautiful angels.


----------



## Radiance

Everything is the same. I am EXHAUSTED!!! and severely nausea. Dying of hunger 24/7, literally... woke up at 1am, 3am, 4:30am, 5:00am and 6:00am starving. :haha: In fact, I needed a snack at midnight, which I had. :wacko: My next appointment is three weeks away... it's going by so slowly :nope:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Radiance said:


> Kdmalk, I am so sorry :( :hugs:
> 
> ttcbabyisom, congratulations <3 I'm pregnant with lucky 8 ;) we have two living and five beautiful angels.

So sorry about your losses! Congrats on lucky #8! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Radiance said:


> Everything is the same. I am EXHAUSTED!!! and severely nausea. Dying of hunger 24/7, literally... woke up at 1am, 3am, 4:30am, 5:00am and 6:00am starving. :haha: In fact, I needed a snack at midnight, which I had. :wacko: My next appointment is three weeks away... it's going by so slowly :nope:

how far along are you?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

melissaelaine said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss kdmalk!
> 
> I just left my appointment and am so very grateful to say that we heard a heartbeat. It was around 110-113 and is measuring right where we predicted with a due date of June 21. It was so amazing to hear that sound. After years of infertility I have to remind myself that this is real. I am over the moon!

So very exciting melissalaine! Congrats honey! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm so so very sorry to hear about your loss kdmalk. :cry::hugs:

Lots of prayers for the next one!!!

If you ever need to talk to a pro at being pregnant after a loss, you can PM me anytime. :hugs:


----------



## weewdy

I have been ill all day and probably won worst mum of the year award. My 2 year old wanted all my attention when i struggled to lift my head off my pillow. I feel like im neglecting her. My oh said i should go to the doctor to get something to make me feel better but you just dont know how safe these drugs are. Going to get an early night and make an effort tomorrow to give my dd all my attention.


----------



## foreternity

Oh, kdmalk, I'm so so sorry :hugs: I had a similar experience with my ectopic in May...just felt like something was off. It's easy to overreact when pregnant, but there are times when that gut feeling is right. I hope and pray all goes perfectly when you are ready to try again!


----------



## Angie_M

kdmalk I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. We will all be thinking of you. 

Welcome TTCbabyism :)


----------



## foreternity

So I'm finally back from my trip and somewhat back into the swing of things! Returning from 2 weeks in Europe is much harder when you're pregnant I've discovered. Usually I have no issues with jet lag at all, but it sure got me this time. Although I haven't posted, I did mostly keep up with the board while I was gone. Lots going on around here! I love seeing the scans that are starting to pop up!

Niko, I kept watching for updates from you. I'm so sorry you lost one baby but it's wonderful that the other is doing well! I'll be praying for no more problems at all and that this little one will continue on just perfectly. Happy belated birthday! 

Welcome to all the new girls! Happy and healthy pregnancy to you all!

AFM, I had my first scan on the 10th, just before I left. We were able to see the baby who is in the right place this time! And they could detect a heartbeat. Quite a relief. At that point I'd just had a little mild nausea, but mostly in the car so my doctor gave me prescriptions for a few meds for the trip. I took a Zofran every morning since I was on a plane, train, or in a car everyday plus working for part of the trip. Helped a ton. I had some trouble sleeping, though I probably would have not being pregnant due to lots of uncomfortable beds. Got home Friday and felt uhhh all weekend. Some nausea, a lot of tiredness. Feeling better now, but having to take the Zofran each morning. Otherwise I'd be useless at work. I haven't thrown up yet (though close a few times), but without the meds I feel sick almost constantly. 

Some mild cravings and real mild aversions have kicked in. Fortunately not until I got home. I wanted mashed potatoes sooo bad Friday evening so I sent DH to Charlie's Chicken to get dinner. They usually have good potatoes but they were awful. I was sooo disappointed. Though not as disappointed as I was on the flight home when they ran out of the sandwiches for lunch and I got stuck with a gross salad. I nearly started crying I was so upset. My first real pregnancy hormone moment :haha:

I go for my next scan and appointment with the doctor tomorrow. Assuming all is well, I think we will publicly announce later this week. Close family and friends already know, plus coworkers who were on the work part of the trip with us. Gotta run for now. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Snufkin

Speaking of crazy hormone moments: earlier on I started crying because OH left...to go make dinner. He's two rooms away from me and I felt like he had gone on a 5 year mission to mars. Madness! I think I really worried him because my senseless crying made me laugh so hard... :D poor guy!


----------



## Nikoru0111

ttcbabyisom said:


> We have been trying for over 3 years as well; have had 3 pregnancy losses during that time. Our last one last January was twins. We got pregnant on clomid. They said one of the babies didn't look like it would make it but the second one had a decent heartbeat and then a week or so later, they both were gone. WE found out both hearts were gone at 8w1d in March 2013. It was awful. I'm glad we are both at the other end of it now!


Welcome to the group. Sorry for your loses. I'm in a very similar situation right now to the one you had. I was having twins, saw both heartbeats, a week later only one heartbeat and I'm terrified for my 8W+2 scan on Friday just incase my remaining bub has lost it's heartbeat too :( your story scared me somewhat. I hope this time for you it's your take home baby. 



KDMalk I'm so so sorry. I hope you'll be okay. Your boss sounds lovely and I'm glad you will try to enjoy your trip. You'll always be a part of this group so please if you can check in every now and again so we can hear how you are getting along, definitely let us know when you decide to start trying again and when you get your next BFP (even if you aren't ready for many months) we'd all like to know how you are doing! Take care of yourself petal! X


----------



## NDH

Snufkin said:


> Yay for good ultrasounds!
> 
> I'm just back from the midwives and it went great! They're very crunchy here it seems (went to a different hospital last time), so she's already talking about how she'll give me acupuncture and aromatherapy to help avoid another induction! :D home birth, if I decide I want one, is fine and I will have the same midwife throughout my pregnancy, though of course they can't 100% guarantee she'll be delivering for me, too. If I decide against a home birth or change my mind and want the hospital they have a lovely new birth suite with a pool that's usually available for anyone wanting it (last hospital was very busy so they said they can't promise the pool to anyone and as I ended up being induced I wasn't allowed in one anyway)
> 
> They also do NT scans here, which wasn't offered last time, so I'm quite happy about that. I'm very low risk for Down's Syndrome anyway, so I'm not too worried about it, but I think having it testing will put my mind at ease even more.

Very encouraging!



kdmalk said:


> Sorry to say that I am not reporting good news from this morning's appointment. You are such a great group and I really wish I could stay with you!
> 
> She did confirm that the baby no longer has a heartbeat. I kind of already knew and had come to terms with it, but dh thought I was just bring paranoid and went as white as a sheet. She made him sit down. I have not yet started bleeding or spotting, so she told me it is fine to go ahead and go see my brother in Portland tomorrow. If I have not started bleeding by the time I get back on Monday night, she has me scheduled for a d&c on Tuesday morning. I would much rather have that than deal with the emotional (and physical) pain of having to do it naturally. Unfortunately, I doubt it will go that way because I am already starting to have some cramping and pain today. She gave me a prescription for hydrocodone to take when it starts, so I am not in as much pain. My boss has given me as much time off as I need, so that makes me feel better. I am so happy I work for such a supportive company. I am taking my unexpected day off to watch Frozen and season two of Arrow.
> 
> I will try to make the best of my trip to see my brother... at least we can head to Seattle to meet one of my friends and have some nice fresh oysters! I was really upset that I was going to have to skip out on that. I guess that is the bright side in all this. The doctor did print us a picture to take home. I put it in the nursery closet. Not really sure what I will do with it once we get pregnant again... maybe store it with my other sentimental stuff. The baby is still the same size as last time when we saw the heartbeat, so he/she probably didn't make it much past last week's ultrasound. The doctor said to have one natural cycle after the miscarriage and then we can start trying again at the second one. Hubby is all excited about trying again as soon as we can, and I am hoping I will be prepared for the emotional rollercoaster that will come with being pregnant again after a loss. I don't think he will ever fully understand what it is like to worry about what is happening inside your body.
> 
> I wish everyone all the best! I'll come back and check out the group as June gets close to see all the beautiful babies!

I'm so sorry :hugs:



ttcbabyisom said:


> SO exciting and congrats Shilo! Thank you for creating this group! I am a newbie here. My baby is due June 11, 2015 as of right now and according to my O date, I will be 8 weeks on Thursday! This is my 4th pregnancy but I have no children yet so we are very hopeful to take this one home! Thank you for creating those little tickers! I can't wait to update my siggy! :hugs:

Welcome! I hope this is your take home rainbow baby :hugs:



Snufkin said:


> Speaking of crazy hormone moments: earlier on I started crying because OH left...to go make dinner. He's two rooms away from me and I felt like he had gone on a 5 year mission to mars. Madness! I think I really worried him because my senseless crying made me laugh so hard... :D poor guy!

Gotta love those pregnancy hormones lol


----------



## Radiance

ttcbabyisom said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Everything is the same. I am EXHAUSTED!!! and severely nausea. Dying of hunger 24/7, literally... woke up at 1am, 3am, 4:30am, 5:00am and 6:00am starving. :haha: In fact, I needed a snack at midnight, which I had. :wacko: My next appointment is three weeks away... it's going by so slowly :nope:
> 
> how far along are you?Click to expand...

8+5


----------



## kiwii

You can add me to the list of babies due on June 21st. Hello fellow June bugaroos!! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## _Anya_

*kdmalk*, I'm so sorry for your loss! :(


----------



## kiwii

Heather.1987 said:


> Urg im already freaking out!! I had sciatic nerve pain with my first pg around 2nd tri....and im already feeling it with this one!! Its an awful pain! Its obviously not due to size...must be hormones, swelling, movement or something!! :( last pg I never got sick but had all the aches and pains...looks like its all starting up rediculously early for me! Geez I havent even gained a pound yet I must be crazy or something!!

Oh dear. My friend dealt with the sciatic nerve pain with her 2 daughters and i felt so bad for her, it sounds awful. With her third she was able to go to the chiropractor for pregnancy massages and wound up with a relatively pain free pregnancy. Perhaps you could look into it or ask your baby doctor about that?


----------



## CrystalJMM

kdmalk - I'm so so sorry for your loss. I'm so impressed with your outlook though. You're amazing. :hugs:

AFM: Just a few hours until my first appointment (hoping for a scan too). I'm very very nervous but trying to be optimistic. :)


----------



## starluck

I'm so, so sorry for your loss kdmalk. My prayers are with you, your husband, and your angel.


----------



## starluck

Welcome ttcbabyisom! I hope this is your sticky baby :hugs:

melissaelaine, I'm so glad your appointment went great! :thumbup: It is real <3

:hugs: weewdy :hugs: I hope today is better for you. 

welcome back foreternity!

LOL @ all the crazy hormonal moments :haha:

welcome kiwii!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Welcome kiwii :)

I had horrible sciatica nerve pain with my first but it wasn't until 2nd tri. Some days I couldn't get out of bed without extreme assistance. Not looking forward to that. luckily I didn't have it all the time, just came on when it felt like it. So sorry it's starting early for you :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Snufkin said:


> Speaking of crazy hormone moments: earlier on I started crying because OH left...to go make dinner. He's two rooms away from me and I felt like he had gone on a 5 year mission to mars. Madness! I think I really worried him because my senseless crying made me laugh so hard... :D poor guy!

Awe, you poor thing. I could totally see me doing that! Ha ha!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Nikoru0111 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> We have been trying for over 3 years as well; have had 3 pregnancy losses during that time. Our last one last January was twins. We got pregnant on clomid. They said one of the babies didn't look like it would make it but the second one had a decent heartbeat and then a week or so later, they both were gone. WE found out both hearts were gone at 8w1d in March 2013. It was awful. I'm glad we are both at the other end of it now!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the group. Sorry for your loses. I'm in a very similar situation right now to the one you had. I was having twins, saw both heartbeats, a week later only one heartbeat and I'm terrified for my 8W+2 scan on Friday just incase my remaining bub has lost it's heartbeat too :( your story scared me somewhat. I hope this time for you it's your take home baby.
> 
> 
> 
> KDMalk I'm so so sorry. I hope you'll be okay. Your boss sounds lovely and I'm glad you will try to enjoy your trip. You'll always be a part of this group so please if you can check in every now and again so we can hear how you are getting along, definitely let us know when you decide to start trying again and when you get your next BFP (even if you aren't ready for many months) we'd all like to know how you are doing! Take care of yourself petal! XClick to expand...

Thank you. :hugs: We can be terrified together then because i am too for my 8+5 week scan on Tuesday. Ugh. I'm super excited but terrified at the same time. I'm going to have faith for both of us that everything is going to be ok! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Radiance said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Everything is the same. I am EXHAUSTED!!! and severely nausea. Dying of hunger 24/7, literally... woke up at 1am, 3am, 4:30am, 5:00am and 6:00am starving. :haha: In fact, I needed a snack at midnight, which I had. :wacko: My next appointment is three weeks away... it's going by so slowly :nope:
> 
> how far along are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 8+5Click to expand...

Very exciting! That's what i'll be when i have my next scan next Tuesday!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kiwii said:


> You can add me to the list of babies due on June 21st. Hello fellow June bugaroos!! :)

Yay, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CrystalJMM said:


> kdmalk - I'm so so sorry for your loss. I'm so impressed with your outlook though. You're amazing. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: Just a few hours until my first appointment (hoping for a scan too). I'm very very nervous but trying to be optimistic. :)

Best of luck with your scan Crystal! Everything is going to be great!


----------



## zaycain

So I had my first appointment today. Bummed that my first scan isn't until next Tuesday, so now I'm going to push back telling my friend this weekend. He poked around and said my uterus is growing nicely.

Doc was awesome and they took 9 tubes of blood for all sorts of testing. I got a sample and prescription for the MS, but he says it's very very expensive. Let's hope it lets up soon. I've lost 5 lbs and I am battling with dizzy/weakness to full/heartburn. Ugh, ready for this phase to be over!


----------



## starluck

:hugs: zaycain :hugs: hopefully your m/s will ease up soon

i am so tired today and ready to go back to sleep! too bad i have to work ;) also feeling a little nauseous today and the idea of eating ginger anything makes me want to gag LOL. i'm just sick of ginger! maybe crackers would be helpful today. 

still can't wait for my first scan - 6 days away!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Tomorrow is my ultrasound to see if we see a heart beating after my bleeding episode. Haven't had any bleeding or spotting since. I've been crampy today but I think it's gas related :blush: I had horrible sickness since last Friday to Monday with vomiting and food aversion then yesterday it seemed to taper off quite a bit I just have very slight nausea with slight food aversion. It kind of scares me but I am also VERY happy to be feeling better. With my first it lasted from 5 weeks to mid 2nd trimester I'm still hoping I can bypass it this time. Anyways, I'm nervous and excited for our ultrasound and OH will be there which was debatable with work at first but it worked out :) Let the countdown begin ;)


----------



## jaan613

Kdmalk - I too am so sorry to hear about your loss. *big hugs* I also took the d&c route as suggested by my doctor. If you would like to talk about it, I'm happy to have a chat.

Welcome to our new comers :)


----------



## jaan613

SOoooooo...I'm 5w4d and went in for my early ultrasound appointment. I knew it would be too early to see a heartbeat, so I was somewhat prepared.

We were able to see a nice gestational sac with a yolk sac. Ultrasound measured me accurately to 5w4d. I was quite happy bout that, as last time I never even developed the yolk sac.

However, the doctor told me she could see some bleeding. It was a subchronic hemorrhage (SCH) which measured 0.5 x 0.4 x 0.3 cm with a volume of 0.03ml. I'm a bit nervous about this and she told me it was not something to 'worry' about but just to be careful. She said it was common in pregnancies, could be implantation bleeding, etc. Because I am on progesterone supplements, that is why I never knew I was bleeding/spotting. She moved me from Utrogestan to crinone and asked me to come back next week for a repeat ultrasound. She also prescribed me duvadilan tablets to take 3x a day until next week. Anyone ever taken this? 

here is a link on what that medication is used for: 


https://health.blurtit.com/1478959/what-is-the-use-of-the-medicine-duvadilan-in-pregnancy


I don't know much about SCH but is that considered to be big? small? Any tips?

She said to relax, take it easy, and try not to worry. So damn hard!

It's funny, I never had cramps at all, but this evening, I'm feeling an ache on my left side. Don't know if my head is just messing with me knowing that I have this sch now. *sigh*

I hope and pray that everything will be fine. Please say a prayer for my little bubs!

Hope you women are having a wonderful day!


----------



## starluck

Just one more day kissesandhugs! i'm glad your OH could join you!

Jaan, just want to offer you some hugs. I don't know anything about SCHs, but I know some of the women here do and will be more helpful in that regard. :hugs: Saying a prayer for your little bubs!

My boobs hurt so much today I can't cross my arms in front of my chest. I'm also absolutely exhausted. I could really use a hug, but I think that would hurt too much :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Wanted to join you ladies. Name is Daphne.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Welcome :)


----------



## susannah14

mdscpa said:


> Wanted to join you ladies. Name is Daphne.

Welcome! When's your due date?


----------



## susannah14

kissesandhugs said:


> Tomorrow is my ultrasound to see if we see a heart beating after my bleeding episode. Haven't had any bleeding or spotting since. I've been crampy today but I think it's gas related :blush: I had horrible sickness since last Friday to Monday with vomiting and food aversion then yesterday it seemed to taper off quite a bit I just have very slight nausea with slight food aversion. It kind of scares me but I am also VERY happy to be feeling better. With my first it lasted from 5 weeks to mid 2nd trimester I'm still hoping I can bypass it this time. Anyways, I'm nervous and excited for our ultrasound and OH will be there which was debatable with work at first but it worked out :) Let the countdown begin ;)

Good luck, I'll be thinking about you tomorrow!


----------



## mdscpa

susannah14 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to join you ladies. Name is Daphne.
> 
> Welcome! When's your due date?Click to expand...

I'm due on June the 18th.


----------



## kit603

Wow, I've not been on this thread for a few days because I have the flu and can't believe how quickly it's moved and how much there's been to catch up on!

I've not had any more spotting since a few days before my scan at EPU at 6+2 and we saw the heartbeat then but I still can't help but worry that something is going to go wrong and I'm especially worried with how sick I've been. I've had the flu since Saturday evening with a fever, headache, aches, snotty nose/blocked sinus' and a really really sore throat. I've not been sleeping very well at all because of it either and now DH has it :(

Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations on all the early scans :) 

Nikoru - I've been following your story since the beginning and I'm so sorry to hear that one of the twins stopped growing :hugs: I really hope that everything is ok with the other twin when you go back for your next scan. 

Kdmalk- I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## starluck

welcome daphne!

how do you all deal with fatigue at work? it is almost impossible to concentrate. it doesn't help that we are a little slow right now and all i have to do is read very dry documents - puts me right to sleep :sleep:

i've stopped drinking regular coffee (decaf only). days like today are when i wish i wasn't such a worry wart and would just have some regular coffee! :coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies....


----------



## susannah14

starluck said:


> i've stopped drinking regular coffee (decaf only). days like today are when i wish i wasn't such a worry wart and would just have some regular coffee! :coffee:

I know how you feel about the caffeine. I'm a big black tea drinker ("black tea", that is...that sentence could be read another way...:haha:) My mom offered me tea and I said I couldn't drink it. She looked so puzzled and I said "Because of the caffeine". She said "Oh I drank a lot of tea when I was pregnant with you three kids!" I said "Yeah but if anything happened I'd never forgive myself!" Then she agreed. It's probably not the worst thing in the world and even right now I'm indulging on a delicious iced tea, but I've cut back from my 3-4 servings a day to about 1 serving a week. :nope:


----------



## susannah14

Does anyone still not really believe there's anything in there? Despite the fact that I've already had a baby, been there done that, I still can't FATHOM that there's a tiny beating heart there. Part of me won't believe it until I get an ultrasound. Who knows when that will be :(


----------



## Beadette

It didn't seem real to me with my first until I could feel him. I was lucky as I felt him pretty early at 16-17 weeks but even with the scans it didn't feel real until I could feel him wriggling around :cloud9:


----------



## starluck

that's exactly how i feel susannah - i would blame myself if something goes wrong if i did drink regular. :dohh: i wish i could be more laid back!! my mom was very laid back during her pregnancies; ate hot dogs, drank coffee, etc. but at that time these things weren't a 'no-no' either! this reminds me of something that happened at a business meeting in europe a few years ago. one of my colleagues was in her third trimester. we had a champagne toast and all the american women watched in horror as she drank the full glass :haha: we later realized that it's more common in europe to allow some wine/champagne. but you can imagine the shocked look on our faces :haha:

it's definitely hard to believe i'm growing a baby! my first scan is next tuesday, i think that will help it feel more real (maybe? lol).


----------



## kissesandhugs

With my last pregnancy I still drank caffeine, ate lunch meat etc etc. I even had 2 sips of wine. I didn't like it so that was the end of that!! But my bubs was find :) its all preference though!! This time so far I haven't had a drop of caffeine and that's bc I'm having aversions to pop, coffee and tea! Very odd for me.

I feel the same Susannah. It's so hard to believe I have a baby growing in me (hopefully!!!) Idk when it'll start feeling real...took a while with my 1st.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## coucou11

Susannah - I feel the same way! Probably because I have so few symptoms. I just want to get back and see that the baby is growing. It doesn't feel real at all. Definitely keep imagining little kicks though when I lie down in bed at night :rofl:

As for coffee, I still have a small amount in the am. Used to be a Venti Starbucks iced coffee, I'm down to a tall and I usually only drink half. I figure that's ok.

I also keep overanalyzing every little thing the doctor said to me on Monday. Like, did she think I was measuring too far behind? Was she concerned about my previous LP (I told her my LP prior to conceiving was only 9 days, which I why I started on the Vitex, which I am now trying to wean myself off of, which I sort of neglected to mention to her :blush:) Did she feel like I was right to be nervous before seeing the HB? Sigh. It never gets easier, does it?


----------



## susannah14

Heather.1987 said:


> I found that caffiene only gets dangerous when its above 200mg...1 regular pop is 35-50mg so I do allow myself 1 pop a day..caffiene also keeps me regulated too with all this pg constipation! As long as your pg is going well and no spotting or cramping, why not have a pop...especially when needed at work with all this fatigue!

This is what my friend told me too. Which is why I'm okay having the occasional tea or mountain dew (I had 4 cans of diet mt dew a day before getting pregnant, and I cut that out entirely because that's just not healthy :haha:)


----------



## weewdy

I fainted today at work then broke down in tears as i honestly feel terrible. Phoned my doctor who couldnt see me as there were no appointments left. After me pleading on the phone he agreed to see me quickly. My blood pressure was low and he wants to check it again tomorrow. I asked for an earlier ultra sound but they wont do it till 21st nov. My partner is at work and thankfully my 2 year old is in bed so i can put my feet up and feel sorry for myself.


----------



## starluck

thanks ladies :hugs: i know 200mg caffeine/day is perfectly okay, i'm just an irrational worry wart :haha: 

:hugs: weewdy :hugs: sorry you fainted! hopefully you are feeling better tomorrow :flower:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Hope everything is ok weedy.


I drank a cup of coffee each day with my first pregnancy. I actually never really drank coffee before then. I just got a craving with pregnancy lol. But I should also note that I drink my coffee with 4 creams. So technically a third of the cup is cream. Kind of like a dessert :) I also ate lunch meat sometimes too.


----------



## Jenny Bean

I have posted this on another forum but I am will post here as well as my anxiety is pretty crazy and each day I am looking for positivity.

Hi all,

I just have a question.
It looks like everyone is getting very early scans.
My doctor scheduled me back for 4 weeks, no talk of a scan. I will hopefully be 10 weeks by then.
Is this normal?
All he did was take my blood work from the walk in clinic, check my blood pressure and my weight...grrrr.
I am 38 and this is my first pregnancy...I am going crazy with worry because I had a very early mc 3 years ago almost to today's date!
And I Barely have any symptoms...I don't know if I will make it until the end of November...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

starluck said:


> welcome daphne!
> 
> how do you all deal with fatigue at work? it is almost impossible to concentrate. it doesn't help that we are a little slow right now and all i have to do is read very dry documents - puts me right to sleep :sleep:
> 
> i've stopped drinking regular coffee (decaf only). days like today are when i wish i wasn't such a worry wart and would just have some regular coffee! :coffee:

Amen to this post! I'm dying today! Can barely function at work! :sleep:


----------



## Snufkin

susannah14 said:


> Does anyone still not really believe there's anything in there? Despite the fact that I've already had a baby, been there done that, I still can't FATHOM that there's a tiny beating heart there. Part of me won't believe it until I get an ultrasound. Who knows when that will be :(

I know exactly what you mean. I have all the symptoms, probably most importantly no period, but I'm still like "I'll need to see it to believe it!" Luckily I do have an appointment for my first scan already, but it won't be until December 1st when I'll be 13ish weeks.


----------



## Snufkin

Heather.1987 said:


> I found that caffiene only gets dangerous when its above 200mg...1 regular pop is 35-50mg so I do allow myself 1 pop a day..caffiene also keeps me regulated too with all this pg constipation! As long as your pg is going well and no spotting or cramping, why not have a pop...especially when needed at work with all this fatigue!

Do you work in advertisement? :D


----------



## Beadette

I allow myself a coffee or diet coke a day. Other than that I drink decaf tea and coffee. 

xxx


----------



## NDH

Welcome newcomers. 

Jaan just because the dr identified an SCH doesn't mean there would have been bleeding of you weren't on progesterone. Thats not the type of bleeding it prevents as an SCH is literally a small pool of blood that can randomly open and start to bleed. Its very rarely harmful - only if its located in a spot that,if it should bleed a lot, might affect the baby's attachment to the uterine wall. Agiajn like I said a very rare occurrence. Unless you've been told otherwise, bed rest is NOT necessary, but lifting and exercise restrictions might be helpful. An SCH is formed at implantation, and mine didn't even start to bleed until 14 weeks I didn't know I had one until then.



Jenny Bean said:


> I have posted this on another forum but I am will post here as well as my anxiety is pretty crazy and each day I am looking for positivity.
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just have a question.
> It looks like everyone is getting very early scans.
> My doctor scheduled me back for 4 weeks, no talk of a scan. I will hopefully be 10 weeks by then.
> Is this normal?
> All he did was take my blood work from the walk in clinic, check my blood pressure and my weight...grrrr.
> I am 38 and this is my first pregnancy...I am going crazy with worry because I had a very early mc 3 years ago almost to today's date!
> And I Barely have any symptoms...I don't know if I will make it until the end of November...

The Canadian equivalent of ACOG recommends one scan in pregnancy for most women, and most Canadian Drs will only do one or two routine scans. Because of your history and age I'm sure you could convince him to send you for an early scan. I personally think jts really better to wait until 7 weeks (unless there is an indication for an earlier one like bleeding or symptoms of ectopic etc) as prior to 7 weeks there's really nothing to see and more often than not can cause more worries than they alleviate. But thats just my opinion of course - you'll have to weigh your own risk vs benefit. :flower:


----------



## raelynn

Ugh ladies, I'm so over this morning sickness! I feel terrible most of the day and I just have way too much to do to be stuck on the couch all day. I feel bad because I'm not giving my daughter a whole lot of attention either. Anyone find anything that helps relieve it yet?


----------



## NDH

Oh also I dont restrict my diet at all while pregnant. I use my common sense of course - if I wouldn't eat something normally for risk of food poisoning I'm certainly not going to eat it while pregnant. But if I'm buying or preparing something on the "dont eat when pregnant" list and feel reasonably sure proper food safety precautions were taken I absolutely dont feel guilty. Not that I eat much on the list normally as I dont like most of it :haha: I consume very little caffeine due to a heart murmur, dont drink normally (though alcohol is one thing I would restrict in pregnancy if I did drink normally. I know too many people - my sister included - who have FAE or full blown FAS from their mother havjng just one or two drinks in pregnancy. Many are fine for sure, but there just isn't enough known yet about the affect of alcohol on babies development) and I don't like Brie and Camembert and other types of cheeses lol. If I had a craving I probably would indulge though.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## nicoley

Hey jenny bean live 40 min from ya..:) i don't think it's unusual at all..I know my midwife doesn't see me typically till 12 weeks..I had a blighted ovum last preg so that's why I had a couple early ones..could always ask when your first ultrasound typically is??


----------



## KatBar

Stopping by to say hi!

Just had a read through the last 10 pages and was going to respond to several things but now have forgotten them all! 

I am sorry to see your loss kdmalk :(! I haven&#8217;t experienced loss, so won&#8217;t pretend to understand how painful it must be, but I did have a small scare yesterday that gave me a small inkling in to how hard it must be on you to lose your little bean. I hope you&#8217;re next pregnant is a very healthy and sticky one!

Can I ask what Pop is? I always hear American ladies talking about this drink lol. Is it like a brand of soft drink, or an actual particular drink? What does it taste like? I am fascinated to know more about it :p. I don&#8217;t actually like soft drink, but it sounds interesting.

Had a bit of a scare yesterday. I had been experiencing a permanent pain in my left ovary (area). It wasn&#8217;t like the usual crampy, odd feelings you get, and I started to feel worried about possible ectopic pregnancy. You can still get ectopic&#8217; s with IVF, as when they transfer to embryo via the fluid in a thin tube, it can travel back up a tube. Anyway, because the pain wasn&#8217;t going away, my nurse booked me in a scan yesterday (at 5w5d). Thankfully our little squirt was where it should be!!! The reason for my pain is my very swollen ovary (well both were swollen actually). It&#8217;s just a result of all the IVF stimulation meds (& because I had a large number collected &#8211; 21). I had assumed by now my ovary would have gone back to normal haha. It&#8217;s good to know the source of the pain.

The bonus of it all though, we saw a heartbeat!!! Could have watched that thing thumping all day! 

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday (or Wednesday night). Hopefully be able to keep up a bit more now :).


----------



## zaycain

weewdy said:


> I fainted today at work then broke down in tears as i honestly feel terrible. Phoned my doctor who couldnt see me as there were no appointments left. After me pleading on the phone he agreed to see me quickly. My blood pressure was low and he wants to check it again tomorrow. I asked for an earlier ultra sound but they wont do it till 21st nov. My partner is at work and thankfully my 2 year old is in bed so i can put my feet up and feel sorry for myself.

Oh my goodness. Are you eating well? Why do you think you fainted? 

I hope you're feeling better. I faint a lot so I know how miserable you feel after.


----------



## Shilo

Kat, pop is just another word for soft drink/soda :)


----------



## melissaelaine

Katbar- congrats on hearing the heart beat! Isn't it awesome? And girl, I can relate on the ovary pain! I have had some that has had me a little worried and my ultrasound tech was pretty surprised by the size of my ovaries. She said she was surprised I could walk!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Weewdy hope you are okay! Can't believe they won't give you an early scan! :(

Jaan-I currently have an SCH, mine is 2.5cm x 1.7cm ish so yours is smaller than mine, however the real issue is relative size. If it is larger than 50% of the sac size then it is classed as large. Like NDH says, the most crucial factor regarding seriousness is the location. If your doctor has told you not to worry it is probably nowhere near the sac or developing placenta. Apparently the location of mine is okay and should affect the baby. I'm hoping mine is starting to heal now. I was told to be on bed rest as I've had a few bleeds and she thinks it might be healing now and best not to disturb it but fingers crossed next appointment if all is well I might be able to get about and do other stuff. Just take it easy don't lift loads of things, don't go running up and down stairs and maybe abstain from sex for a little while and I reckon it probably will be okay. 

Tomorrow is my next appointment...so getting to that time again where I get all scared and nervous. My parents are visiting so my mum will go with me this time which is better than going on my own. I think because it's been so up and down the last few weeks I'm a bit more relaxed today because nothing can be done to help either way. What will be will be. Of course I hope the outcome is good but sometimes things happen for a reason I guess, and maybe we don't know the reason straight away but there might be one that come apparently later on. 

Morning sickness hasn't been so fun recently but still no vomiting. I find if I make myself eat I can reduce the nausea significantly. Little and often.


----------



## weewdy

zaycain said:


> weewdy said:
> 
> 
> I fainted today at work then broke down in tears as i honestly feel terrible. Phoned my doctor who couldnt see me as there were no appointments left. After me pleading on the phone he agreed to see me quickly. My blood pressure was low and he wants to check it again tomorrow. I asked for an earlier ultra sound but they wont do it till 21st nov. My partner is at work and thankfully my 2 year old is in bed so i can put my feet up and feel sorry for myself.
> 
> Oh my goodness. Are you eating well? Why do you think you fainted?
> 
> I hope you're feeling better. I faint a lot so I know how miserable you feel after.Click to expand...

I have never ever fainted before. I had breakfast and lunch with a snack in between because its tye only time i dont feel sick is when im eating. Im probably dehydrated because even though ive not been physically sick i cant stomach liquid.


----------



## jaan613

starluck, NDH and nikoru - thank you for replying to my post. *hugs*

the doctor has not put me on bed rest but i have imposed it on myself. 
i have been taking the past two weeks easy and will continue to do so until i see her again next week (wednesday). no heavy lifting, no sex, no exercising and not over tiring myself. it just scared me a little to hear i was bleeding on the inside.

i kept posting that i have felt no pregnancy symptoms but today i have felt all kinds of dull cramps, pulls, twists, off and on under my belly button and ontop of my girly parts. i started my first dose of crinone last night and it could be due to that? not quite sure. 

i have used crinone in my previous pregnancy before where i sadly miscarried but i didn't have any cramps from using it. wondering if the cramps i've felt today are from the crinone - any one else had this after using crinone? it was just one dose!
will try it tonight and tomorrow and if i feel really uncomfortable or cramps worsen will contact my doctor.

thanks again for replying, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Shilo

jaan - I use progesterone suppositories and occasionally I have cramps right after putting it in. I think that's normal.


----------



## jaan613

Shilo said:


> jaan - I use progesterone suppositories and occasionally I have cramps right after putting it in. I think that's normal.

Shilo, thanks dear for replying. The progesterone I was on prior to the switch to crinone was also vaginal suppository but I didn't have any side effects. 

Damn this crinone!  I put it in last night before bed and have had cramps off and on all day. Will monitor and see how it goes. 

This is gonna be one slow ass week for me!!! :dohh:


----------



## starluck

jaan613 said:


> starluck, NDH and nikoru - thank you for replying to my post. *hugs*
> 
> the doctor has not put me on bed rest but i have imposed it on myself.
> i have been taking the past two weeks easy and will continue to do so until i see her again next week (wednesday). no heavy lifting, no sex, no exercising and not over tiring myself. it just scared me a little to hear i was bleeding on the inside.
> 
> i kept posting that i have felt no pregnancy symptoms but today i have felt all kinds of dull cramps, pulls, twists, off and on under my belly button and ontop of my girly parts. i started my first dose of crinone last night and it could be due to that? not quite sure.
> 
> i have used crinone in my previous pregnancy before where i sadly miscarried but i didn't have any cramps from using it. wondering if the cramps i've felt today are from the crinone - any one else had this after using crinone? it was just one dose!
> will try it tonight and tomorrow and if i feel really uncomfortable or cramps worsen will contact my doctor.
> 
> thanks again for replying, i really appreciate it.

I'm on crinone 8% twice/day and I have light cramping here and there. Mine seems random though, not associated with when I use crinone. Read the package insert that comes in the box - it lists a few clinical trials and the most common side effects. I think cramping is one of them.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh wow! This group is a chatty bunch! So many pages to go through.

coucou ~ Cute u/s picture! :thumbup:

6footnoodle ~ Sorry about your heartless dr. Hope you can find a new good one! I'm also in the process of trying to find a good OB. I didn't look into any since I was planning on going to a birth center in my area and having a water birth when I finally got pg. But, because of the twins, I can't, and will have to go with OB and hospital.

30mummyof1 ~ Thanks! Yes, I got m/s 2 weeks earlier than all my other 3. I had 3 betas done (protocol at my fertility clinic) and between the 2nd and 3rd ones, I was doubling every 43 hours when I was at the point where it should be every 72-96 hours. Went from 990 to 14,865 in one week. They were wanting to see at least 6,000 when it was 14,000; so the clinic was beyond happy. lol The day before the u/s, I decided my jeans were "already" too tight (compared to the 3 others, I felt I was growing out early), so I broke out my maternity stretch pants already. And, before my IUI, I had a 16 mm follie and a 12 mm follie. Never knew if the 12 caught up or not before O day, but apparently it did!

Ok, so I sometimes I have problems with our computer getting hot and crashing, so I'm going to post what I have so far so I don't loose it and have to start over! I'll just continue on as an edit so everything is in one post instead of multiple posts.

smoore ~ I'm glad you had a great appt!

raelynn ~ YES! The Zofran has been doing wonders for my m/s! I still get slightly queasy at times, but it's a bearable, able to work with queasy. No more stuck in bed/on the couch/hovering over bucket all day.

KatBar ~ Wow! 15 frosties. Awesome!

Marlarky ~ I'm glad they ended up finding the baby. Cute u/s pics!

Nikoru ~ Congrats on your wedding! Sorry to hear you are on bed rest though.

Beadette ~ I'm glad your spotting stopped, and that you got to see baby with heartbeat! What a relief.

Shilo ~ Hopefully the symptoms are just taking a break, and all is well.

kdmalk ~ I'm so sorry! :hugs:

ttcbabyisom ~ Welcome and Congrats! I hope this one is sticky for you. :hugs: Sweet u/s pics!

melissaelaine ~ Congrats on a great appt! So excited for you.

weewdy ~ I'm sorry you are so sick. I know the feeling! Sorry about the fainting. :hugs:

kiwii ~ Welcome!

Heather ~ I'm sorry about the pain. :nope:

kissesandhugs ~ Good luck with your u/s!

jaan ~ I'll be praying everything will go well for you! :hugs:

mdscpa ~ Welcome!

kit ~ Sorry about having the flu! I hope you get better soon.

KatBar ~ Glad you saw the heartbeat!

I think it's about nap time for me now! lol


----------



## 6footnoodle

Jenny Bean said:


> I have posted this on another forum but I am will post here as well as my anxiety is pretty crazy and each day I am looking for positivity.
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just have a question.
> It looks like everyone is getting very early scans.
> My doctor scheduled me back for 4 weeks, no talk of a scan. I will hopefully be 10 weeks by then.
> Is this normal?
> All he did was take my blood work from the walk in clinic, check my blood pressure and my weight...grrrr.
> I am 38 and this is my first pregnancy...I am going crazy with worry because I had a very early mc 3 years ago almost to today's date!
> And I Barely have any symptoms...I don't know if I will make it until the end of November...

This is normal here. They don't give a scan before 12 weeks unless you are high risk or something seems wrong. Technically the first scan is the 20 week scan but you have the optional 12 week scan if you want to do those prenatal screening tests. i remember with my first pregnancy it was the longest wait and I was so jealous of everyone on here getting early scans. You can try asking your doctor and tell him you have concerns. I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow. I'm going to try asking for an early scan since I have been having minor spotting this whole time.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

KatBar said:


> Stopping by to say hi!
> 
> Just had a read through the last 10 pages and was going to respond to several things but now have forgotten them all!
> 
> I am sorry to see your loss kdmalk :(! I havent experienced loss, so wont pretend to understand how painful it must be, but I did have a small scare yesterday that gave me a small inkling in to how hard it must be on you to lose your little bean. I hope youre next pregnant is a very healthy and sticky one!
> 
> Can I ask what Pop is? I always hear American ladies talking about this drink lol. Is it like a brand of soft drink, or an actual particular drink? What does it taste like? I am fascinated to know more about it :p. I dont actually like soft drink, but it sounds interesting.
> 
> Had a bit of a scare yesterday. I had been experiencing a permanent pain in my left ovary (area). It wasnt like the usual crampy, odd feelings you get, and I started to feel worried about possible ectopic pregnancy. You can still get ectopic s with IVF, as when they transfer to embryo via the fluid in a thin tube, it can travel back up a tube. Anyway, because the pain wasnt going away, my nurse booked me in a scan yesterday (at 5w5d). Thankfully our little squirt was where it should be!!! The reason for my pain is my very swollen ovary (well both were swollen actually). Its just a result of all the IVF stimulation meds (& because I had a large number collected  21). I had assumed by now my ovary would have gone back to normal haha. Its good to know the source of the pain.
> 
> The bonus of it all though, we saw a heartbeat!!! Could have watched that thing thumping all day!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Thursday (or Wednesday night). Hopefully be able to keep up a bit more now :).

Yay for seeing a heartbeat so early!!! :happydance:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Today is my ultrasound to hopefully see a beating heart. I was so worry free since my bfp even after my heavy bleeding episode but now my symptoms are pretty much gone despite how horrible my sickness was from Friday to Monday so that it throughly freaking me out. I am glad to not be sick though. About 5 more hours!! Work is going by so slow...tick tock.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kissesandhugs said:


> Today is my ultrasound to hopefully see a beating heart. I was so worry free since my bfp even after my heavy bleeding episode but now my symptoms are pretty much gone despite how horrible my sickness was from Friday to Monday so that it throughly freaking me out. I am glad to not be sick though. About 5 more hours!! Work is going by so slow...tick tock.

Good luck sweetie!!! Everything is going to be just fine! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

MomOf3Girls said:


> Oh wow! This group is a chatty bunch! So many pages to go through.
> 
> coucou ~ Cute u/s picture! :thumbup:
> 
> 6footnoodle ~ Sorry about your heartless dr. Hope you can find a new good one! I'm also in the process of trying to find a good OB. I didn't look into any since I was planning on going to a birth center in my area and having a water birth when I finally got pg. But, because of the twins, I can't, and will have to go with OB and hospital.
> 
> 30mummyof1 ~ Thanks! Yes, I got m/s 2 weeks earlier than all my other 3. I had 3 betas done (protocol at my fertility clinic) and between the 2nd and 3rd ones, I was doubling every 43 hours when I was at the point where it should be every 72-96 hours. Went from 990 to 14,865 in one week. They were wanting to see at least 6,000 when it was 14,000; so the clinic was beyond happy. lol The day before the u/s, I decided my jeans were "already" too tight (compared to the 3 others, I felt I was growing out early), so I broke out my maternity stretch pants already. And, before my IUI, I had a 16 mm follie and a 12 mm follie. Never knew if the 12 caught up or not before O day, but apparently it did!
> 
> Ok, so I sometimes I have problems with our computer getting hot and crashing, so I'm going to post what I have so far so I don't loose it and have to start over! I'll just continue on as an edit so everything is in one post instead of multiple posts.
> 
> smoore ~ I'm glad you had a great appt!
> 
> raelynn ~ YES! The Zofran has been doing wonders for my m/s! I still get slightly queasy at times, but it's a bearable, able to work with queasy. No more stuck in bed/on the couch/hovering over bucket all day.
> 
> KatBar ~ Wow! 15 frosties. Awesome!
> 
> Marlarky ~ I'm glad they ended up finding the baby. Cute u/s pics!
> 
> Nikoru ~ Congrats on your wedding! Sorry to hear you are on bed rest though.
> 
> Beadette ~ I'm glad your spotting stopped, and that you got to see baby with heartbeat! What a relief.
> 
> Shilo ~ Hopefully the symptoms are just taking a break, and all is well.
> 
> kdmalk ~ I'm so sorry! :hugs:
> 
> ttcbabyisom ~ Welcome and Congrats! I hope this one is sticky for you. :hugs: Sweet u/s pics!
> 
> melissaelaine ~ Congrats on a great appt! So excited for you.
> 
> weewdy ~ I'm sorry you are so sick. I know the feeling!
> 
> kiwii ~ Welcome!
> 
> Heather ~ I'm sorry about the pain. :nope:
> 
> kissesandhugs ~ Good luck with your u/s!
> 
> jaan ~ I'll be praying everything will go well for you! :hugs:
> 
> mdscpa ~ Welcome!
> 
> kit ~ Sorry about having the flu! I hope you get better soon.


Thanks for reply I will find out on Saturday if I am having them too. Friends in my journal have been teasing me saying they think twins as my test lines were dark early and I am showing already - have grown out of my jeans too! Haven't had any beta's done so can't go on that..Time will tell :haha:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

30mummyof1 ~ Ooooo, that would be cool if you were having twins too! Then I'd have a twin buddy on here. :thumbup: Oh, and also, I did a Clearblue digital with weeks indicator at 12 dpiui (11 dpo according to when my clinic thinks I actually O'ed.) I think I O'ed the afternoon of the IUI, they think it was the next day, whatever. But anyway, the weeks indicator came up "Pregnant 2-3 weeks." lol Line tests were really dark that same day.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Well I could have been your buddy but one of my twins stopped developing and heart stopped after we saw it healthy the week before. It's pretty common apparently especially if you find out very early on.


----------



## kissesandhugs

At 10 dpo my test line was as dark as the control and at 12 dpo I got a pregnant 2-3 and a 3+ at 4w5d. Just one in there though!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kissesandhugs said:


> At 10 dpo my test line was as dark as the control and at 12 dpo I got a pregnant 2-3 and a 3+ at 4w5d. Just one in there though!!

Same here! I was certain i had twins in there but nope...just one little baby.


----------



## jaan613

starluck, yes, the info on crinone says thats a common side effect. how cruel of the manufacturers of crinone, you'd think they would find a way to remove this side effect for pregnant women! :haha:


----------



## jaan613

kissesandhugs said:


> Today is my ultrasound to hopefully see a beating heart. I was so worry free since my bfp even after my heavy bleeding episode but now my symptoms are pretty much gone despite how horrible my sickness was from Friday to Monday so that it throughly freaking me out. I am glad to not be sick though. About 5 more hours!! Work is going by so slow...tick tock.

best of luck dear :flower:


----------



## Jenny Bean

6footnoodle said:


> Jenny Bean said:
> 
> 
> I have posted this on another forum but I am will post here as well as my anxiety is pretty crazy and each day I am looking for positivity.
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just have a question.
> It looks like everyone is getting very early scans.
> My doctor scheduled me back for 4 weeks, no talk of a scan. I will hopefully be 10 weeks by then.
> Is this normal?
> All he did was take my blood work from the walk in clinic, check my blood pressure and my weight...grrrr.
> I am 38 and this is my first pregnancy...I am going crazy with worry because I had a very early mc 3 years ago almost to today's date!
> And I Barely have any symptoms...I don't know if I will make it until the end of November...
> 
> This is normal here. They don't give a scan before 12 weeks unless you are high risk or something seems wrong. Technically the first scan is the 20 week scan but you have the optional 12 week scan if you want to do those prenatal screening tests. i remember with my first pregnancy it was the longest wait and I was so jealous of everyone on here getting early scans. You can try asking your doctor and tell him you have concerns. I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow. I'm going to try asking for an early scan since I have been having minor spotting this whole time.Click to expand...

Thank you 6footnoodle, that makes me feel better. I thought maybe my age and a pervious mc might make me a bit high risk....but I will try and wait as long as nothing bad is going on down there I should be okay :)


----------



## Jenny Bean

Anyone taking extra folic acid?

The walk in clinic I got my bloods done at recommended that I take 5 mg of folic acid not the 1 mg recommended or in prenatal vitamins.

I have been reading online and the recommended dose for pregnant woman is 400 to 800, any more can be harmful...so why does our prenatals have 1000 and now I am advised to take 5 times the amount??? 

WTF has anyone had this experience?


----------



## starluck

kissesandhugs said:


> Today is my ultrasound to hopefully see a beating heart. I was so worry free since my bfp even after my heavy bleeding episode but now my symptoms are pretty much gone despite how horrible my sickness was from Friday to Monday so that it throughly freaking me out. I am glad to not be sick though. About 5 more hours!! Work is going by so slow...tick tock.

best of luck today hon :flower: :hugs:



jaan613 said:


> starluck, yes, the info on crinone says thats a common side effect. how cruel of the manufacturers of crinone, you'd think they would find a way to remove this side effect for pregnant women! :haha:

LOL, you would think they could do that for us! :haha: 



Jenny Bean said:


> Anyone taking extra folic acid?
> 
> The walk in clinic I got my bloods done at recommended that I take 5 mg of folic acid not the 1 mg recommended or in prenatal vitamins.
> 
> I have been reading online and the recommended dose for pregnant woman is 400 to 800, any more can be harmful...so why does our prenatals have 1000 and now I am advised to take 5 times the amount???
> 
> WTF has anyone had this experience?

Hmm. My prenatal has 800mcg, that's all I take. I think even 400 is enough (like you said). Plus you're getting some from your diet, if you're eating relatively healthily. Did they measure the folic acid in your blood work and think you need more maybe?


----------



## starluck

I found this article regarding 5 mg of folic acid being recommended and the reasons that could be: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a476/folic-acid-in-pregnancy

I don't want it to freak you out, but maybe there is an explanation there that applies to you. I would just ask your dr. why he/she made that recommendation :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

MomOf3Girls said:


> 30mummyof1 ~ Ooooo, that would be cool if you were having twins too! Then I'd have a twin buddy on here. :thumbup: Oh, and also, I did a Clearblue digital with weeks indicator at 12 dpiui (11 dpo according to when my clinic thinks I actually O'ed.) I think I O'ed the afternoon of the IUI, they think it was the next day, whatever. But anyway, the weeks indicator came up "Pregnant 2-3 weeks." lol Line tests were really dark that same day.

I got my 2-3 on 12dpo too didn't try one before. Oh and the other reason they think twins is because my mum is a twin and my maternal grandmother had triplet sisters! 
but I will be perfectly happy with just 1 healthy baby. What will be will be!


----------



## WoWndUp

hey, does anyone know how to get onto the facebook June bugs?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Jenny Bean said:


> Anyone taking extra folic acid?
> 
> The walk in clinic I got my bloods done at recommended that I take 5 mg of folic acid not the 1 mg recommended or in prenatal vitamins.
> 
> I have been reading online and the recommended dose for pregnant woman is 400 to 800, any more can be harmful...so why does our prenatals have 1000 and now I am advised to take 5 times the amount???
> 
> WTF has anyone had this experience?

This is a common problem with clinics recommending this. I originally was told this too but they didn't know my history and i have one of the MTHFR gene mutations so i'm actually to avoid extra folic acid, just to take a prenatal and i'll get what i need in that. Most people are ok to take the extra folic acid but don't overdose on it. That can have the opposite effect.


----------



## Jenny Bean

starluck said:


> I found this article regarding 5 mg of folic acid being recommended and the reasons that could be: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a476/folic-acid-in-pregnancy
> 
> I don't want it to freak you out, but maybe there is an explanation there that applies to you. I would just ask your dr. why he/she made that recommendation :)

Thank you Starluck...no that doesn't really apply to me, it was a walk in clinic that recommended it because I am 38 thats it....
Ho hum lol


----------



## Jenny Bean

ttcbabyisom said:


> Jenny Bean said:
> 
> 
> Anyone taking extra folic acid?
> 
> The walk in clinic I got my bloods done at recommended that I take 5 mg of folic acid not the 1 mg recommended or in prenatal vitamins.
> 
> I have been reading online and the recommended dose for pregnant woman is 400 to 800, any more can be harmful...so why does our prenatals have 1000 and now I am advised to take 5 times the amount???
> 
> WTF has anyone had this experience?
> 
> This is a common problem with clinics recommending this. I originally was told this too but they didn't know my history and i have one of the MTHFR gene mutations so i'm actually to avoid extra folic acid, just to take a prenatal and i'll get what i need in that. Most people are ok to take the extra folic acid but don't overdose on it. That can have the opposite effect.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hmmm okay, thanks
> THey don't know anything about me, lol your right...so I have read about overdoses of Folic acid so I think I should stay away...Click to expand...


----------



## Shilo

WoWndUp said:


> hey, does anyone know how to get onto the facebook June bugs?

Send a friend request to me on this fake FB account and a message saying what your username is. Once you do that, I'll add you to the group and send you a message when you're added.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008049825645


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ultrasound went good, I think :) definitely saw a heartbeat :cloud9: it was 129 which seems low...can anyone help me out on that? Also ultrasound tech said I'm measuring 6w5d which is a day behind what they told me last time and our picture says 6w3d which was our original due date. Idk which to go by and if any of its a concern? We couldn't hear the heartbeat but we definitely saw it :)


----------



## Shilo

kissesandhugs said:


> Ultrasound went good, I think :) definitely saw a heartbeat :cloud9: it was 129 which seems low...can anyone help me out on that? Also ultrasound tech said I'm measuring 6w5d which is a day behind what they told me last time and our picture says 6w3d which was our original due date. Idk which to go by and if any of its a concern? We couldn't hear the heartbeat but we definitely saw it :)

I think that's fine! When I had my scan at 6+3, we could only pick up a heartbeat of 110 and she said that it's hard to get an accurate reading that early. When I went back at 8+2, it was 168. I also wouldn't worry about the dates, scans that early aren't the most accurate and can always be +/- like 6 days I believe. I was measuring 6 weeks at 6+3 and then 8 weeks at 8+2 so I was measuring a day ahead what they said before. It varies so much that early and a day isn't a big deal.


----------



## Beadette

I wouldn't be concerned. Ultrasounds that early can be out -/+ 6 days so don't panic. As for the heart rate, again at this stage I wouldn't worry. Some heartbeats only start at around 6-6.5 weeks and are a little slower to start with I've heard. X


----------



## halloweenie

kissesandhugs said:


> Ultrasound went good, I think :) definitely saw a heartbeat :cloud9: it was 129 which seems low...can anyone help me out on that? Also ultrasound tech said I'm measuring 6w5d which is a day behind what they told me last time and our picture says 6w3d which was our original due date. Idk which to go by and if any of its a concern? We couldn't hear the heartbeat but we definitely saw it :)

I've been using a chart about heartrates to check each week at countdowntopregnancy.com - can't post the full site because I dont have enough posts. It says that 6 weeks starts at 103 and ends at 126 bpm. I think you're fine! :hugs:

AFM had 8week appt today and it was great - measuring perfect with good heartrate! So happy. Doc wants me back weekly through the rest of first trimester due to history. Great for peace of mind - not so great for work. Oh well!


----------



## KatBar

Shilo  Thanks for clearing that up. Makes sense now haha.

Melissa  Thank you :). Well I am glad Im not the only one!! I dont know about you, but when I saw mine on the screen, I swear they looked bigger than before the eggs were even collected haha.

Jaan  I have used Crinone for the 2 weeks after egg retrieval. I didnt get any sensations like that, but then its different for everyone. I just noticed I really didnt like sweet food while taking it lol. Are the cramps bad, or just mild? Hopefully theyre just your uterus growing and stretching.

Mom of 3 girls  Thank you :)! We couldnt believe how fortunate and blessed we were to have that amount.

Kissesandhugs  Glad your scan went well. I am not too sure about how high the heart beats should be, but I think that sounds alright from what I have heard. I wouldnt worry too much about the differing dates, as theyre only out by a few days (although I am obviously no expert on this). I am symptom free apart from tiredness, so I can understand what youre saying about the sudden lack of symptoms.

Jenny Bean  Thats confusing about the folic acid. I am a bit stumped on that too Maybe give them a call and ask for their reasons why?

AFM  Had a bad dream that I was miscarrying this morning. Left me feeling flat afterwards. I totally know its just a dream, but that along with my lack of symptoms just has me feeling anxious. I not stressing myself out about it  I mean we did see the heart beat only 2 days ago. But I suppose people do see the heart beat and then the next week its not there, so it doesnt guarantee anything. Anyway, my friend (IRL) is 2 weeks ahead of me, and is the totally opposite  feeling extremely sick to the point she has to take days off work. Her boobs have gotten big and sore, etc etc. Anyway, its hard, because I totally get being sick all the time is not at all pleasant, and I know I wouldnt enjoy it either. I sympathise with her, and be supportive of what she is feeling etc. But I feel like when I say my lack of symptoms makes me a bit nervous, she is a bit.. I dont know.. like she brushes me off a bit. Like I should just be grateful that I dont have symptoms and should not be worrying. Which I can see why people that are feeling so ill 24/7 would feel that way (not like I havent experienced being sick before, and I know its not enjoyable). But the grass is never greener on the other side.. As unpleasant as it is too feel ill, its also scary having no symptoms too. I guess because I sympathise with her situation, I feel it would be nice she could be more sympathetic to mine too (& not make me feel like I am being an idiot and ungrateful or something). 
Anyway, that's just my lil vent of the day lol.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kissesandhugs said:


> Ultrasound went good, I think :) definitely saw a heartbeat :cloud9: it was 129 which seems low...can anyone help me out on that? Also ultrasound tech said I'm measuring 6w5d which is a day behind what they told me last time and our picture says 6w3d which was our original due date. Idk which to go by and if any of its a concern? We couldn't hear the heartbeat but we definitely saw it :)

that's a great heartrate. Mine was only 113 at my 7 weeks scan. THey did measure me at 6+3 instead of the 7 i had calculated and they told me not to worry about it so i'm sure you're totally fine!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

halloweenie said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound went good, I think :) definitely saw a heartbeat :cloud9: it was 129 which seems low...can anyone help me out on that? Also ultrasound tech said I'm measuring 6w5d which is a day behind what they told me last time and our picture says 6w3d which was our original due date. Idk which to go by and if any of its a concern? We couldn't hear the heartbeat but we definitely saw it :)
> 
> I've been using a chart about heartrates to check each week at countdowntopregnancy.com - can't post the full site because I dont have enough posts. It says that 6 weeks starts at 103 and ends at 126 bpm. I think you're fine! :hugs:
> 
> AFM had 8week appt today and it was great - measuring perfect with good heartrate! So happy. Doc wants me back weekly through the rest of first trimester due to history. Great for peace of mind - not so great for work. Oh well!Click to expand...

Yay, that's awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

KatBar said:


> AFM &#8211; Had a bad dream that I was miscarrying this morning. Left me feeling flat afterwards. I totally know it&#8217;s just a dream, but that along with my lack of symptoms just has me feeling anxious. I not stressing myself out about it &#8211; I mean we did see the heart beat only 2 days ago. But I suppose people do see the heart beat and then the next week it&#8217;s not there, so it doesn&#8217;t guarantee anything. Anyway, my friend (IRL) is 2 weeks ahead of me, and is the totally opposite &#8211; feeling extremely sick to the point she has to take days off work. Her boobs have gotten big and sore, etc etc. Anyway, it&#8217;s hard, because I totally get being sick all the time is not at all pleasant, and I know I wouldn&#8217;t enjoy it either. I sympathise with her, and be supportive of what she is feeling etc. But I feel like when I say my lack of symptoms makes me a bit nervous, she is a bit.. I don&#8217;t know.. like she brushes me off a bit. Like I should just be grateful that I don&#8217;t have symptoms and should not be worrying. Which I can see why people that are feeling so ill 24/7 would feel that way (not like I haven&#8217;t experienced being sick before, and I know it&#8217;s not enjoyable). But the grass is never greener on the other side.. As unpleasant as it is too feel ill, it&#8217;s also scary having no symptoms too. I guess because I sympathise with her situation, I feel it would be nice she could be more sympathetic to mine too (& not make me feel like I am being an idiot and ungrateful or something).
> Anyway, that's just my lil vent of the day lol.


I completely understand on this! I have been sick sick sick up until recently but still feel for those with no symptoms since I know at least with morning sickness (as terrible as it is) it lets me know things must still be going ok. Sorry your friend isn't being very supportive. I also understand worrying from the other side too since today my morning sickness has been gone except for a little queasiness this morning and it makes me worry! I feel like what you said, the grass isn't greener on either side and we're either miserable being sick or miserable with worry!


----------



## KatBar

Thanks Raelynn! Thats so right  youre either physically sick, or worried sick (and neither is nice). Thankfully my friend actually cleared up with me that she hadnt meant to come across that way, and could see how what she said would come across that way. I guess symptoms or not, none of us will probably fully relax until we have our bubs in our arms  and even then, I am sure the worry continues haha.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Well I'm feeling sick and worried sick. 8W+2 scan today and after last weeks news, I'm terrified I'll lose my remaining one. Appointment is a little earlier this week. It's in 4.5 hours. Hopefully I won't have as much waiting. Both hubby and my mother are being really positive and I'm not sure about that. My mum is so excited she keeps talking about the baby all the time and when I tell her not to get too excited she says it will all be fine. What also worries me is my dad took it really bad about losing the twin. It's round the time of the year that my parents lost their first baby (she was 1 year old when she died around 27 years ago not long after I was born). Think it brought it all back for my dad. He struggles with it a lot. Of course I want my family to understand what I'm going through but it's difficult for me when I face devastating them. Tomorrow is meant to be a happy day (my wedding) as well so I'm just so scared that in one appointment it could make or break tomorrow for us all. 

I guess I'll update you all later if anyone is interested. Sorry for rambling on.


----------



## nicoley

Please update nik..will be waiting to hear..blessings to you and your appt:)


----------



## melissaelaine

Nikoru0111 said:


> Well I'm feeling sick and worried sick. 8W+2 scan today and after last weeks news, I'm terrified I'll lose my remaining one. Appointment is a little earlier this week. It's in 4.5 hours. Hopefully I won't have as much waiting. Both hubby and my mother are being really positive and I'm not sure about that. My mum is so excited she keeps talking about the baby all the time and when I tell her not to get too excited she says it will all be fine. What also worries me is my dad took it really bad about losing the twin. It's round the time of the year that my parents lost their first baby (she was 1 year old when she died around 27 years ago not long after I was born). Think it brought it all back for my dad. He struggles with it a lot. Of course I want my family to understand what I'm going through but it's difficult for me when I face devastating them. Tomorrow is meant to be a happy day (my wedding) as well so I'm just so scared that in one appointment it could make or break tomorrow for us all.
> 
> I guess I'll update you all later if anyone is interested. Sorry for rambling on.

Of course we're intereted! Wishing you all the best!!


----------



## Beadette

Got everything crossed for you Nikoru xxx


----------



## NatalieGrace

I'd love to join you ladies! Due June 23rd with baby #2. Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## NDH

what time is your scan Nik? Wo hoping for good news.

Welcome Natalie.


----------



## KatBar

Nikoru0111 said:


> Well I'm feeling sick and worried sick. 8W+2 scan today and after last weeks news, I'm terrified I'll lose my remaining one. Appointment is a little earlier this week. It's in 4.5 hours. Hopefully I won't have as much waiting. Both hubby and my mother are being really positive and I'm not sure about that. My mum is so excited she keeps talking about the baby all the time and when I tell her not to get too excited she says it will all be fine. What also worries me is my dad took it really bad about losing the twin. It's round the time of the year that my parents lost their first baby (she was 1 year old when she died around 27 years ago not long after I was born). Think it brought it all back for my dad. He struggles with it a lot. Of course I want my family to understand what I'm going through but it's difficult for me when I face devastating them. Tomorrow is meant to be a happy day (my wedding) as well so I'm just so scared that in one appointment it could make or break tomorrow for us all.
> 
> I guess I'll update you all later if anyone is interested. Sorry for rambling on.

Got my fingers crossed that everything will be fine Nikoru!!! Like the other ladies said, keep us updated!

Are you getting married tomorrow? I am confused cause your signature says Married for 4 months, 3 weeks and 5 days. If you are, best wishes on the big day  hope its lovely and joyful for you both!!


----------



## Nikoru0111

NDH said:


> what time is your scan Nik? Wo hoping for good news.
> 
> Welcome Natalie.

It's at 1pm over here. So in roughly 2 and a half hours. So scared :(


So I'm legally married but we are having the ceremony tomorrow. Mainly because my parents wanted to see something. In Japan you can just go down to the office and register your marriage and there doesn't have to be anything special done. Anyway this is mainly for my parents. I'm not too fussed about a ceremony.


----------



## KatBar

Nikoru0111 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> what time is your scan Nik? Wo hoping for good news.
> 
> Welcome Natalie.
> 
> It's at 1pm over here. So in roughly 2 and a half hours. So scared :(
> 
> 
> So I'm legally married but we are having the ceremony tomorrow. Mainly because my parents wanted to see something. In Japan you can just go down to the office and register your marriage and there doesn't have to be anything special done. Anyway this is mainly for my parents. I'm not too fussed about a ceremony.Click to expand...

Oh ok, I see.Well hope it's a lovely day for you both :).


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thanks everyone for their input. I'm just happy we saw a heartbeat so I think that's good enough for me!! We announced on facebook today too. 

Welcome Natalie :)

Nikoru I hope your scan goes well!!! Thinking about ya. Glad your mom is able to go with, that'll be nice! Hope your ceremony is beautiful as well :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks everyone. My morning sickness is really bad this morning. Had next to no relief. I think the nerves don't help it but I think so far this is the worst it has been. Feeling really sorry for myself :( I need to leave the house in about 30 mins. Going to meet my mum and then head towards the hospital. Glad it's her first appointment of the day because hopefully that means less waiting. Unless lots of people get given the same time I don't know...


----------



## jaan613

best of luck nikoru :)


----------



## Ruz

Hoping it all went well for you Nikoru.


----------



## NDH

I hope you have good news to update Nik.


----------



## Snufkin

Hoping for good news, Nikoru.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope all has gone well Nikoru and for your ceremony tomorrow x


----------



## kit603

Hope everything goes well Nikoru :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Sorry for late reply, been really busy! Thanks for all the thoughts guys! You are so awesome! Everything went well, good size, measuring 4 days ahead. good heartbeat. Reduced clot. Twin has disappeared and there is only the sac left so hoping that will also dissolve too. She didn't mention bedrest so I'm taking myself off it but not pushing myself too much. Don't have to go back for 3 weeks! Whoop!


----------



## nicoley

Great news nik...:) enjoy your day !!!


----------



## Shilo

Yay, congrats Nikoru! I'm sure you must feel so relieved now.


----------



## Snufkin

Amazing news! I was getting really stressed there...kept updating the page! :D

That's great he/she is growing nicely. Did that make your dad feel a bit better? I'm so sorry to hear what happened to your sister...that must have been so hard for your parents, I can't imagine. 

Also glad you can take yourself off bedrest, and that you'll be able to enjoy your wedding! Do post a picture if you don't mind sharing!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yayyy so happy for you Nikoru!!!


----------



## nicoley

Did the check out the hematoma nik??


----------



## smoore

So happy for you Nikoru! Enjoy your wedding! :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

nicoley said:


> Did the check out the hematoma nik??



Yeah it's reduced. The area is the same size but she could hardly see it so it must be healing I think. She said it was very positive and I can register the pregnancy now. 

Thanks snufkin!


----------



## nicoley

Awesome news..I get mine checked Wednesday..I actually haven't been told mines a hematoma..she said it was pooling of blood on my uterus..hoping mine is healing also..have a great day


----------



## starluck

Yay Nikoru!!!! :happydance: That is great news! It is great that you don't have to be on bed rest now and don't have to return for 3 weeks. Enjoy the ceremony and time with your family!

kissesandhugs, glad your ultrasound went great! :happydance:

Welcome NatalieGrace :)


----------



## oceania

Excellent news Nikoru, I'm so happy for you :) 

Does anyone else feel like time has started to go faster? For me the very first weeks were so slow but atleast this past week since my scan went fast and I've been more relaxed and able to think about other things as well, sometimes I am like wow we are really going to have a baby since I feel absolutely normal, all symptoms disappeared at about seven weeks apart from sore nipples.


----------



## starluck

i feel like time is draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaging by, but i'm 5 weeks.


----------



## MissFox

Hi ladies. I haven't been able to get on for a few days, things have been crazy with working and taking a test for a new job. I read what I coukd. 
So sorry to the girls who lost their Lo. Massive hugs!!!
Welcome to the new ladies! 
Congrats on all the wonderful scan pictures!!! I've got my 3rd ultrasound on Nov 23. 
My morning sickness has been all over the place. Though nowhere near as bad with my first 2. The insomnia is killing me though. And life is better if I keep food flowing lol


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey guys. I've been lurking for the last few days. No time at all to post. .. Sorry about that. 

Welcome to all the newcomers :) hoping things go smoothly for everyone on here. 

I'm exhausted and have my MS. Feeling kinda miserable but nothing I didn't expect. ..
In other news I'm having a breakdown because I'm so afraid of giving birth again. 
I've sent an email to a doula in my neighborhood and am going to go to a seminar where they teach you to deal with traumatic birth experience. 
I'm the meantime I just want to cry... :(


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## _Anya_

I will be 8 weeks tomorrow and the morning sickness is coming! Almost all food smells disgusting to me. [-( :-# But I'm loving cranberry juice! MS feels awful but at the same time I love having symptoms, it gives me hope...


----------



## kit603

Great news about the scan Nikoru, glad things are looking more positive :)

I'm still feeling pretty rough today - vomited a couple of times this morning and I'm really not sure if it was morning sickness or the flu :(


----------



## Snufkin

I think it's gone a bit quicker the week before my booking appointment and now after it. I also have a few things to break up the wait until my scan, and then again after that until the next appointment I'll be away to Germany so I'm sure that'll go by quickly, too (yay, christmas markets!) 

The second trimester goes really fast anyway, but then the third will draaaag I'm sure! :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news Nikoru :happydance:

I have my scan tomorrow and booking in appointment wednesday, then i think time will fly.

I ended up telling another friend today as I just thought she is going to think i am getting fat as my belly is so big! :haha:


----------



## thurl30

Fabulous news Nik, so pleased to hear that, enjoy your ceremony :hugs:


----------



## starluck

:hugs: preg pilot :hugs: I hope the seminars help you feel better and look toward the birth with more ease :hugs:

LOL 30mummyof1! That is one reason I'd want to share the news early too! It's silly/vain, but it pisses me off that people will think I'm just getting fat :haha:


----------



## zaycain

Great news Nik! Happy Wedding day!


AFM.. MS has eased off.. Yay! I can eat somewhat normal now. Cramping has really set in. I prefer this WAAAY more. I can just feel a lot of stretching and moving in my belly and my cervix (I think). 

Anyone having lower back pain? Woo.. that's been a fun one.


----------



## coucou11

Hooray Nik! How far along are you now? So exciting, congrats on the great scan and have a wonderful day tomorrow!!!

Been a busy week at work for me so time is going a bit faster. I am trying really really hard not to worry and just enjoy it. We told my MIL yesterday and will tell my parents today probably. Can't wait for my next scan!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

NatalieGrace said:


> I'd love to join you ladies! Due June 23rd with baby #2. Cautiously optimistic.

Welcome and CONGRATS!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kissesandhugs said:


> Thanks everyone for their input. I'm just happy we saw a heartbeat so I think that's good enough for me!! We announced on facebook today too.
> 
> Welcome Natalie :)
> 
> Nikoru I hope your scan goes well!!! Thinking about ya. Glad your mom is able to go with, that'll be nice! Hope your ceremony is beautiful as well :)

That's exciting! I'm trying hard to wait until the 12 week mark to announce mine on facebook! I'm too nervous to do it earlier.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Nikoru0111 said:


> Sorry for late reply, been really busy! Thanks for all the thoughts guys! You are so awesome! Everything went well, good size, measuring 4 days ahead. good heartbeat. Reduced clot. Twin has disappeared and there is only the sac left so hoping that will also dissolve too. She didn't mention bedrest so I'm taking myself off it but not pushing myself too much. Don't have to go back for 3 weeks! Whoop!

Yay! So exciting!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes definitely waiting till after 12 scan here, and I want to have told everyone important in person before I do announce on fb.


----------



## foreternity

Wonderful news, Nik! Now you can really enjoy your time with your friend and parents! 

I had my scan on Wednesday and baby looked great. Measuring just about an inch and a heart rate of 170. I really feel like I can enjoy the pregnancy now. Sickness has been better the last few days which has been wonderful! 

We decided to announce on facebook this morning. Just couldn't wait any longer :)


----------



## raelynn

Nikoru - So glad everything went well!

preg-pilot - So sorry you're having so much anxiety. Every birth is different so hopefully this one will go smoothly for you. I hope the seminars help lesson your fears.

AFM - Nausea has lessened a bit it is mostly just not being able to keep meals down now. At least I can manage it a little better but I'm still looking forward to when this is all over.


----------



## Ruz

I had a early scan booked next week but I could not wait longer so I called and got an appointment right away :)

Was nervous since I lost my little bean in july.

Everything looked great and heartbeat was good. I am sooo happy

Here is a photo. I know there not much to see but there it is at 7weeks :)

https://i62.tinypic.com/2wh12tw.jpg


----------



## foreternity

Ruz said:


> I had a early scan booked next week but I could not wait longer so I called and got an appointment right away :)
> 
> Was nervous since I lost my little bean in july.
> 
> Everything looked great and heartbeat was good. I am sooo happy
> 
> Here is a photo. I know there not much to see but there it is at 7weeks :)
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2wh12tw.jpg

Yay, that's wonderful!


----------



## starluck

zaycain said:


> Great news Nik! Happy Wedding day!
> 
> 
> AFM.. MS has eased off.. Yay! I can eat somewhat normal now. Cramping has really set in. I prefer this WAAAY more. I can just feel a lot of stretching and moving in my belly and my cervix (I think).
> 
> Anyone having lower back pain? Woo.. that's been a fun one.

yes! i've been having lower back pain on and off. 

:happydance: for great scans!


----------



## kissesandhugs

We announced on facebook yesterday too :) after we saw the heartbeat. Even if something (god forbid, knock on wood) was to go wrong then I wouldn't mind having that support :)


----------



## CrystalJMM

Hey all!

I'm trying not to lose my patience but I had some bloodwork done to check everything out including my HCG and Progesterone levels on Wednesday. The nurse told me the results would be in Thursday. I called yesterday and left a message, only got a call back saying they weren't in yet. I called this morning and left another message....still NOTHING. I'm trying not to get snippy here but DANG. Don't they know that I'm stressing out and just simply having a "Yes, your numbers are good." or "No, your numbers aren't." would be helpful?!

Drives me nuts.

I worked in the medical field for 8 years and there were times we didn't get back to people with results in a timely manner but for the most part we tried really hard to give a fast turn around especially if they were calling for results!

I'm losing my mind here!! :wacko:

ETA: Finally got my results. HCG: 40,074 Progesterone: 10.3 - they say all is good but that HCG number seems high and that Progesterone a little low.... :(


----------



## Shilo

CrystalJMM said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm trying not to lose my patience but I had some bloodwork done to check everything out including my HCG and Progesterone levels on Wednesday. The nurse told me the results would be in Thursday. I called yesterday and left a message, only got a call back saying they weren't in yet. I called this morning and left another message....still NOTHING. I'm trying not to get snippy here but DANG. Don't they know that I'm stressing out and just simply having a "Yes, your numbers are good." or "No, your numbers aren't." would be helpful?!
> 
> Drives me nuts.
> 
> I worked in the medical field for 8 years and there were times we didn't get back to people with results in a timely manner but for the most part we tried really hard to give a fast turn around especially if they were calling for results!
> 
> I'm losing my mind here!! :wacko:
> 
> ETA: Finally got my results. HCG: 40,074 Progesterone: 10.3 - they say all is good but that HCG number seems high and that Progesterone a little low.... :(

I would be asking for progesterone supplements. Be firm about it. Your HCG is great but I might be a bit concerned about the progesterone too. Mine was just 11.5 at 10DPO and then when I had it rechecked at 6+3 it was 19.5. Still not great but without supplements, I'm not sure how this would have went.


----------



## CrystalJMM

Shilo said:


> CrystalJMM said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> I'm trying not to lose my patience but I had some bloodwork done to check everything out including my HCG and Progesterone levels on Wednesday. The nurse told me the results would be in Thursday. I called yesterday and left a message, only got a call back saying they weren't in yet. I called this morning and left another message....still NOTHING. I'm trying not to get snippy here but DANG. Don't they know that I'm stressing out and just simply having a "Yes, your numbers are good." or "No, your numbers aren't." would be helpful?!
> 
> Drives me nuts.
> 
> I worked in the medical field for 8 years and there were times we didn't get back to people with results in a timely manner but for the most part we tried really hard to give a fast turn around especially if they were calling for results!
> 
> I'm losing my mind here!! :wacko:
> 
> ETA: Finally got my results. HCG: 40,074 Progesterone: 10.3 - they say all is good but that HCG number seems high and that Progesterone a little low.... :(
> 
> I would be asking for progesterone supplements. Be firm about it. Your HCG is great but I might be a bit concerned about the progesterone too. Mine was just 11.5 at 10DPO and then when I had it rechecked at 6+3 it was 19.5. Still not great but without supplements, I'm not sure how this would have went.Click to expand...

I have my first sonogram on Wednesday, do you think it would be okay to wait till then to talk about it?


----------



## weewdy

Does anyone else still not feel like its real. Think im a bit jealous aswell of all of you ladies who have had a scan, mines is still 3 weeks away which feels like forever. Also because my doctor never done a pregnant test or hcg or anything really. I sometimes think my nausea could all be in my head.

Anyway does anyone have any plans for the weekend, apart from being tired and sick lol


----------



## foreternity

weewdy said:


> Does anyone else still not feel like its real. Think im a bit jealous aswell of all of you ladies who have had a scan, mines is still 3 weeks away which feels like forever. Also because my doctor never done a pregnant test or hcg or anything really. I sometimes think my nausea could all be in my head.
> 
> Anyway does anyone have any plans for the weekend, apart from being tired and sick lol

If I hadn't had an early scan I don't think it would feel real! Even having one it hasn't entirely sunk in yet lol. 

DH and my dad planned a last minute hunting trip so my mom and I will be hanging out. We're going to hit up some baby stores and get some furniture ideas :) And at some point I'm getting a pedicure! It's already getting uncomfortable to lean over so if I want my toes painted, I'm gonna have to go somewhere. Definitely ok with that, though!


----------



## NDH

preg_pilot said:


> Hey guys. I've been lurking for the last few days. No time at all to post. .. Sorry about that.
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers :) hoping things go smoothly for everyone on here.
> 
> I'm exhausted and have my MS. Feeling kinda miserable but nothing I didn't expect. ..
> In other news I'm having a breakdown because I'm so afraid of giving birth again.
> I've sent an email to a doula in my neighborhood and am going to go to a seminar where they teach you to deal with traumatic birth experience.
> I'm the meantime I just want to cry... :(

I hope you get lots of benefit out of the birth trauma seminar. It doesn't change what happend but I really do believe it can make a big difference to coping with it and approaching future birth with less anxiety. :hugs: 

Birth trauma can affect people in so many different ways, and even people who had outwardly positive births can suffer trauma as a result. I certainly dont consider myself to be in the birth trauma category, but I have been dealing with a lot of unespected anxiety about the birth as well. I'm planning a homebirth after two hospital births and when I learned that the only midwife in my are a isn't practicing I had about a week of panic attacks at the thought of going to hospital again which totally surprised me because my experiences were both pretty positive.
I know its not the same thing as your situation, but I just want you to know youre not alone :)



30mummyof1 said:


> Great news Nikoru :happydance:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow and booking in appointment wednesday, then i think time will fly.
> 
> I ended up telling another friend today as I just thought she is going to think i am getting fat as my belly is so big! :haha:

We so need to get ahold of my in-laws so we can tell my family as well (we said his family would be first to know this time as mine was first previous two times). I see my parents every day and jts getting seriously hard to hold in my bloat. :haha: Its definitely bloat, but looks like a very prominent bump at this stage and is definitely caused by the pregnancy


----------



## Nikoru0111

Last night when I got home my bloat was so bad my belly really was VERY round. It was really shocking. Was definitely bloat but seriously looked pregnant. 

Unfortunately I fell out with my dad last night. We have always had a rocky relationship. The night before last I had to sit in a smokey bar because he wanted a drink and I didn't make that much of a fuss. Last night I said I'd stay for one but that was it and I was done going to smokey bars because I'm scared of secondhand smoke affecting the pregnancy and he got really annoyed and offended and starting bringing all sorts of things up and it's the wedding tomorrow so really upset me. Was one of the reasons I wanted just to register the marriage with no fuss. He always ruins everything. He also said some hurtful things about when I thought I was miscarrying. He said I shouldn't have told them because it wasn't even true and it just upset them. I'm sure my mum doesn't feel that way and I didn't tell him, my mum did. He just needs to grow up. 

*sigh* 

Families eh? 

Anyway I best be starting to get ready.


----------



## coucou11

Aww Nik so sorry about your Dad. It's frustrating when parents act immature, try not to let it bother you. You can't control him, you can only control how you react to him. Just stay positive and do what you need to do for you.

My cramps today are getting pretty bad, and I'm starting to feel really bloated. Ugh. I'm hoping it's just stretching and nothing more. Anyone else having sort of continuous, period like cramps? I've also recently weaned myself off the Vitex so I'm nervous that having some effect (even though I was taking a super low dose anyway so it probably did nothing).


----------



## Snufkin

Sorry your dad was being insensitive...you *did* miscarry one of your twins, and obviously you are allowed to be sad about that! Try not to take it too hard though, I'm sure he didn't mean everything he said, like you said, he took it hard, too, and jet-lag and a bit of culture shock probably don't help. I hope he behaves better at your wedding and you can have the lovely day you deserve.

We're looking at a house tomorrow and I'm trying not to get my hopes up because the flat is still not sold and we would need to make up a few thousand pounds for it even if it was...both our parents said they'll give us some "wedding money" (we're not married, but have a toddler and #2 on the way, which in Scotland gives us the same legal standing as a married couple, so they both said it's unfair our siblings got big wedding presents and we didn't just because we're not married yet :D ) so we may have enough, but we'll need to do some serious sums. It's a lovely old inn (1830s) that's been converted into a house, two flats and a shop and we'll be looking at the house portion. It's right in the heart of our favourite village, too, so it's hard not to get excited. It has everything we want...open plan lounge/dining, 3 bedrooms, another sunlounge with french door to the garden...and it has a lovely shared courtyard and drying green...ahh!


----------



## raelynn

Snufkin - That is so nice of your parents to offer to chip in as a "wedding" gift. Hopefully everything works out if this is the perfect house for you. We're planning on moving after the holidays (January) so we'll be going through it soon too.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Yeah it was okay with my dad in the end. Just enjoying a little downtime before the evening meal. Here are some photos taken this morning :)



https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/96CE9B00-3719-4451-BD73-AC5A6D5FA553.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/F6964967-6285-4B36-BA46-C5A5FEA75DA8.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/7E8AB70A-8B53-437B-BBA8-8059FCF1B762.jpg

Snufkin, I hope that your flat sells soon and you can get the lovely house :)


----------



## weewdy

Lovely photos


----------



## NDH

Wow did you make all those cranes yourself Nik? A and I think I forgot to say how happy in was to ready about your good scan earlier.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Glad to hear everyone's scans are going so well :)

AFM I finally went to the doctors yesterday. Got blood work done so I should have the results by Tuesday. And I actually got a request form to get an early ultrasound. For once my doctor listened and since I have had spotting this whole time she is sending me for a scan. Bad news is that all the places I called are fully booked so I have to wait until Friday. It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Snufkin

6footnoodle said:


> Glad to hear everyone's scans are going so well :)
> 
> AFM I finally went to the doctors yesterday. Got blood work done so I should have the results by Tuesday. And I actually got a request form to get an early ultrasound. For once my doctor listened and since I have had spotting this whole time she is sending me for a scan. Bad news is that all the places I called are fully booked so I have to wait until Friday. It's going to be a long week.

One way to think of it to make time pass slightly quicker may be to keep in mind that the longer you wait, the more you'll be able to see. At this stage, even a day can make a huge difference! Glad you got in for an early scan!

Nikoru, your pictures are lovely! Lots of work in those cranes!

We went to see that house and it is amazing. I'm trying to not get too excited because we still have to work out money and sell the flat, but we'll do our best to hopefully get it. The village it's in is pretty popular though and it really is a great house with lovely high ceilings, two sitting rooms, tons of storage...so we'd be lucky to get it. Worth a shot anyway, so we'll talk to the bank on monday. The lady who owns it was lovely, too, and she even had a play with our toddler outside while we were having another look around. :) fingers crossed the bank has good news!


----------



## Nikoru0111

NDH No, my husbands family made them mainly. I made quite a few and my husband only made like 4 haha.

Last few days have been so busy but I'm a little glad it's over. Too much stress haha. My belly seems to be bloated. I don't feel bloated and it's there in the morning too but 8 weeks is too early to show anything. My belly has started to get round at the bottom but it just MUST be wind lol.

It's starting to feel real for me now. I went to register the pregnancy and in Japan you get like a mother and child handbook that you record EVERYTHING in and keep it until the child is like 12 or something...

That coupled with my wind bump made me have a little panic "omg I'm actually having a baby! Ah what did I do?!" kind of thing. 

I'm sure I'll get over it but before now I've just been concerned about miscarriage and not thought of the possibility of actually having a baby at the end of it...

Ah snufkin, I'll keep my fingers crossed for the house! Hope you get it! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had my scan today and there is just the one baby! We heard the heartbeat and saw it beating. :cloud9: Baby was measuring bang on my date so that was nice to know too :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru beautiful pics hope your day went well! :) I felt the same with my first like crap what did I do no going back now and it was all FINE it works out somehow it really does. But, I again feel the same about my 2nd :haha: thinking about how the hell I'm going to handle two but I know it'll work out :) it just does!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

30mummyof1 so glad your scan went well :)


----------



## DoodleDoo

Sorry if I'm a bit late but can I be added to the group?

I'm expecting my first (it came as a bit of a shock) and am due June 28th!


----------



## raelynn

I feel the same way ladies with my second. Have those moments of how am I going to handle two kids but I know this is what we want and my daughter will be a great big sister. She loves kids. I guess worry is just a part of all this.


----------



## jaan613

congrats for all those with great scans and for your wedding nik!

welcome doodle :)

hope you all are having a wonderful weekend! x


----------



## jaan613

snufkin, good luck with the house!


----------



## MissFox

It definitely took me a while to get used to having two. I do worry how I'm going to handle 3, especially since my dd2 is still very clingy.


----------



## WoWndUp

Nikoru beautiful pics! 

so i'm getting antsy. I don't have my official 'first' doctors appointment for another 11days (and i'm already 8weeks/6days). I just got a family doctor and not sure if she's gonna take me seriously. I went to meet her and the receptionist didn't bother telling the doctor that I was pregnant so she only booked me for 10minutes for a meet and greet. the doctor said that she wasn't made aware of the pregnancy and i'd have to schedule another appointment. this was 4weeks ago. 
I haven't had a scan, got my blood tests back or anything. I guess I have to just wait till the next appointment to see if she's gonna take me seriously. I have so many questions. she said I wouldn't be getting an ultrasound until week 14?! I've had a previous miscarriage, and was born with cancer. I'm pretty sure that i'd be considered high risk and should be able to get an ultrasound early. 
I think I'm just emotional but i'm really frustrated and nervous. I just want to see that everything is ok. should I be able to push for an earlier date for the ultrasound? I was hoping to get an appointment before December.


----------



## preg_pilot

WoWndUp said:


> Nikoru beautiful pics!
> 
> so i'm getting antsy. I don't have my official 'first' doctors appointment for another 11days (and i'm already 8weeks/6days). I just got a family doctor and not sure if she's gonna take me seriously. I went to meet her and the receptionist didn't bother telling the doctor that I was pregnant so she only booked me for 10minutes for a meet and greet. the doctor said that she wasn't made aware of the pregnancy and i'd have to schedule another appointment. this was 4weeks ago.
> I haven't had a scan, got my blood tests back or anything. I guess I have to just wait till the next appointment to see if she's gonna take me seriously. I have so many questions. she said I wouldn't be getting an ultrasound until week 14?! I've had a previous miscarriage, and was born with cancer. I'm pretty sure that i'd be considered high risk and should be able to get an ultrasound early.
> I think I'm just emotional but i'm really frustrated and nervous. I just want to see that everything is ok. should I be able to push for an earlier date for the ultrasound? I was hoping to get an appointment before December.

I hope you get an earlier ultrasound. 14 weeks is a little late IMO...


----------



## 6footnoodle

WoWndUp said:


> Nikoru beautiful pics!
> 
> so i'm getting antsy. I don't have my official 'first' doctors appointment for another 11days (and i'm already 8weeks/6days). I just got a family doctor and not sure if she's gonna take me seriously. I went to meet her and the receptionist didn't bother telling the doctor that I was pregnant so she only booked me for 10minutes for a meet and greet. the doctor said that she wasn't made aware of the pregnancy and i'd have to schedule another appointment. this was 4weeks ago.
> I haven't had a scan, got my blood tests back or anything. I guess I have to just wait till the next appointment to see if she's gonna take me seriously. I have so many questions. she said I wouldn't be getting an ultrasound until week 14?! I've had a previous miscarriage, and was born with cancer. I'm pretty sure that i'd be considered high risk and should be able to get an ultrasound early.
> I think I'm just emotional but i'm really frustrated and nervous. I just want to see that everything is ok. should I be able to push for an earlier date for the ultrasound? I was hoping to get an appointment before December.

I would think that would be enough to yet an earlier scan. Remind your doctor of your history and insist you need one because you are very stressed and worried. Hope you get an earlier one.


----------



## nicoley

Hope you get that early scan...totally understand your concern gl


----------



## Snufkin

I'd also push for an earlier scan...maybe not even an "early" scan, but 14 weeks is really late! They should really be able to give you one closer to 12 weeks. One previous miscarriage doesn't make you high risk, but of course I have no idea what your history with cancer means for any pregnancies, and they should offer an earlier scan just to put your mind at ease.

AFM, I've had a couple of horrible days with MS. I'm still lucky to have no cramps or bleeding, so I'm sure everything is fine, and I'm happy about that, but I can hardly make it out of bed most of the time. Yesterday, after we viewed that house I just kind of collapsed into my bed and stayed there for the rest of the day, with a few breaks to go to the toilet and throw up. :/ with my first all this stopped around 13 weeks...can't wait!


----------



## raelynn

Snufkin - Mine stopped around 13 weeks with my first too so I'm counting down with you. I'm apparently in the stage that you just puke no matter what. I get too hungry and I dry heave, I get to full and I throw it all up. At least the horrible nausea has subsided but I'm spending an awful lot of time with my head in the toilet now.


----------



## Radiance

Nikoru0111, beautiful pictures!!

Love all the wonderful news; ultrasounds and heartbeats!!
Welcome to everyone new!!

I'm about the same. Always tired, always hungry, feeling quite unattractive... :haha: My 12 week appointment is on the 17th though :happydance:


----------



## Nikoru0111

My sisters didn't stop until 3rd trimester and that scares me...yesterday I had my first vomiting session and I couldn't have felt worse all day. Was awful. Glad it wasn't the day of the wedding though. Just feeling very sorry for myself. Managed to pee three times in like 15 mins...don't know how my bladder filled up that quickly!


----------



## treeroot

WoWndUp said:


> Nikoru beautiful pics!
> 
> so i'm getting antsy. I don't have my official 'first' doctors appointment for another 11days (and i'm already 8weeks/6days). I just got a family doctor and not sure if she's gonna take me seriously. I went to meet her and the receptionist didn't bother telling the doctor that I was pregnant so she only booked me for 10minutes for a meet and greet. the doctor said that she wasn't made aware of the pregnancy and i'd have to schedule another appointment. this was 4weeks ago.
> I haven't had a scan, got my blood tests back or anything. I guess I have to just wait till the next appointment to see if she's gonna take me seriously. I have so many questions. she said I wouldn't be getting an ultrasound until week 14?! I've had a previous miscarriage, and was born with cancer. I'm pretty sure that i'd be considered high risk and should be able to get an ultrasound early.
> I think I'm just emotional but i'm really frustrated and nervous. I just want to see that everything is ok. should I be able to push for an earlier date for the ultrasound? I was hoping to get an appointment before December.

I have my first appointment with a midwife tomorrow (8wks 6days), but no doctors appointment because I still don't have one (been on the waiting list over a year). I'm not sure when I'll be getting an ultrasound, but I'll be sure to ask what's considered normal tomorrow. 

I hope you can build a good relationship with your care provider and feel better about the process. Definitely see if you're able to talk to someone at the office about your concerns and possibly an earlier (i.e. longer) first appointment. 
I hope all goes well!


----------



## starsunshine

Hi sorry I've not posted for a while been feeling ill with a virus and ms and exhaustion. I've got my midwife spin appointment this morning and am just waiting for it. 
Are your clothes getting a little small now? My tummy won't fit into my trousers, I've had to find my next size up clothes for work as u can't do the button up. I look a bit silly as my legs are far too small for them but I seriously can't fit into my usual trousers! I didn't think I'd have to wear next size up clothes until 13/14 weeks but barbe you show earlier with your second?


----------



## starluck

Nik, what beautiful photos! Sorry your Dad was insensitive :hugs: You have every right to not want to be in a smoky bar! I've been peeing a TON too - basically every hour. And I am very thirsty all the time.

Snufkin, best of luck with the house! I hope you get it! 

30mummyof1, excellent news you had a great first scan! I have my first scan tomorrow :happydance:

Welcome DoodleDoo!

WoWndUp, I hope you can get an earlier appointment :hugs:


I thought my m/s was getting better but it just started up again! I'm looking forward to this nausea being done with (hopefully it doesn't last the whole pregnancy). My pants are occasionally snug, I think it's mostly bloating on and off for now, but I see myself buying maternity pants in the next few weeks just so I can be comfy :) My first scan is tomorrow, we can't wait!


----------



## zaycain

starluck said:


> I thought my m/s was getting better but it just started up again! I'm looking forward to this nausea being done with (hopefully it doesn't last the whole pregnancy). My pants are occasionally snug, I think it's mostly bloating on and off for now, but I see myself buying maternity pants in the next few weeks just so I can be comfy :) My first scan is tomorrow, we can't wait!


I know what you mean.. ms was non-existent for a few days.. and now I feel like I have a slight hangover. Ugh. 

I do feel like I've been spending too much time on the couch (I work from home) and I think I'm not doing myself any favors. I'm going back to working out tonight. Counterintuitive, but maybe it will help!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Its been quiet in here lately! pants are definitely snug this bloat is insane. It's very frustrating as much as I can't wait to get a bump again I do not want a bloat bump, I want an actual bump lol. 

Ms is also taking its toll on me. Some days I feel fine other days I feel like I got hit with a truck. The nausea is horrible and I've only thrown up a couple of times. Went to bed at 8 last night bc I felt so horrible the only way to get past it was to sleep!!! LO stayed up with his dad and didn't go to bed until way late, he was fighting his sleep :/ feel so guilty not being able to do anything lately. Just gotta push through it though!


----------



## Snufkin

Someone else put in an offer on the house before we could. :( second time this has happened now. On the bright side though, we've decided to accept an offer on the flat that we had declined last week, just waiting to hear back. It's just slightly below what we wanted for it and at least this way we can be quick next time a house we like comes up. Still a bit sad it's not going to be this one, I really liked it. 

I'm still struggling with nausea, and my scan isn't for another 4 weeks, so there hasn't been much to say in here...I'm sure it's similar for a lot of us...the initial excitement is starting to fade as we're all getting used to the idea of being pregnant, but it's too early yet to make any plans and talk about labour, birth, and life after, so of course this group would be a bit quieter right now...I'm sure it'll pick back up once we have our 12 week scans, movements and bumps to compare! :)


----------



## kit603

My clothes are starting to get a bit snug now too, I know it's definitely just bloat at this stage but when I look in the mirror I totally see a bump :haha:

I'd been on a diet before I got pregnant and had just lost quite a lot of weight and dropped 2 jeans sizes, but I'm already back in my old jeans because I can't fasten the ones I'd recently bought and been wearing.


----------



## starluck

zaycain, I do find that staying moderately active helps! If I do too much, it gets worse and if I do too little I feel 'blah' overall. It's a balancing act to figure it out. I've been feeling really good the last few days, so the nausea kicking back in this morning was really unwelcome LOL.

kissesandhugs, I put myself to bed before 9 last night. Getting a good night of rest is criticially important to my feeling good these days. 

Sorry about the house Snufkin! :hugs: The initial excitement is wearing off for me too and I've started to have feelings of "what did we get ourselves into?" :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes won't be long before there is loads to chat about again!

I got appointment through for 12wk scan, 1st Dec :happydance: and have booking in appointment with the midwife on weds :)

Getting very tricky to hide this 'bump' now just ordered some loose fitting tops/maternity tops and hope 1 or 2 will do the trick :)


----------



## zaycain

starluck said:


> zaycain, I do find that staying moderately active helps! If I do too much, it gets worse and if I do too little I feel 'blah' overall. It's a balancing act to figure it out. I've been feeling really good the last few days, so the nausea kicking back in this morning was really unwelcome LOL.

Oh good to know. I'm going to take a yoga class and see how that helps. I will let you know! I'm just trying to eat to make sure I'm not gonna pass out or throw up. But then I feel guilty and I wonder if I'm giving enough nutrients to the baby. 

Always a struggle. 

I have my first scan tomorrow and I hope that it will make the baby part feel real. I feel pregnant.. but actually having a baby is a whole other feeling I haven't been able to grasp.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I agree it's all day by day for now until excitement peaks up again :) just lots of ms, fatigue etc for all of us per usual!!


----------



## poysenivye

Bloat, plus feeling like shit, plus painful bloat, plus ACNE...ugh...I feel like a fat 17 year old girl....and...a cold sore...seriously? Because the nausea and vomiting and head aches and fatigue weren't enough. :growlmad: Nausea because I haven't eaten, nausea because I have, nausea because I am tired, cramps while I try to sleep, insomnia when I am trying to get to sleep, oh...second tri...where are you?!


----------



## kissesandhugs

poysenivye said:


> Bloat, plus feeling like shit, plus painful bloat, plus ACNE...ugh...I feel like a fat 17 year old girl....and...a cold sore...seriously? Because the nausea and vomiting and head aches and fatigue weren't enough. :growlmad: Nausea because I haven't eaten, nausea because I have, nausea because I am tired, cramps while I try to sleep, insomnia when I am trying to get to sleep, oh...second tri...where are you?!

Haha oh my I feel your pain. These are my thoughts daily :hugs:


----------



## jaan613

Hi Everyone,
Hope you're all doing well! Get to go into my doctors check up again on Wednesday, can't wait. Hope we get to see the little heartbeat.
I have nausea that literally lasts for 2 seconds at a time, but I think it's just my progesterone suppositories. Only real symptom i've been feeling is that i'm alway sooOOOooooo tired and ready to nap. I don't know if this is due to the fact of being lazy since I've been home for two weeks taking it easy because I'm use to be being out and about - or if its really the pregnancy!

I feel a bit bloated too, I mean my jeans do fit, but I feel tight in them. I always can't wait to come home and get out of them!  Trying to wear all my nice stuff now, because I know soon I will grow out of everything.

Still been good at keeping our pregnancy a secret. My in-laws know and my sister knows. I can't wait to tell my brother, will wait till we hear that heartbeat. 

It's quite sad......I have the most close-knitt family ever. My parents were wonderful and kept such an amazing relationship with my siblings and I. I am the baby of the family. I lost both my parents and I was their "favorite", being the youngest. My dad passed away 7 years ago (3 months before my wedding) and my mom only passed away this April. Both my parents got taken away so soon. Both were healthy, and happy. My dad was only 63 and my mom was only 69. Both were active, working, and weren't even sickly. I'm feeling so sad I can't share this with them and that they will never meet my baby and that my baby will never feel how amazing their grandparents were. I was especially close to my mother so I'm going through lows and days of sadness because of all this emotion about being pregnant and not having her here with us anymore breaks my heart.
I keep telling myself that they are with me daily and it's their blessings which have gotten me to see my BFP after so long of trying. I am so thankful that I have an amazing sister and brother though, both older than me and even though we live in 3 different countries, still so close. All three of us have had a very tough few months dealing with losing my mom so suddenly and it has really shattered our world. Hopefully hearing about my being pregnant will pick them up from all this heartache dealing with mom's sudden passing this year.

Ok, sorry for the long post. Just had to share. :)

Hope you're all well and happy. xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

So sorry to hear about your parents jaan, :hugs:


----------



## Shilo

Just wanted to pop in and say I will catch up on posts today and update the front page for any I've missed the last few days. I'll also check the Facebook account today. Sorry, been a busy few days. Hope everyone is doing okay :)


----------



## starluck

zaycain, my first scan is tomorrow too :) I can't wait to see what's been happening in there! enjoy your yoga class :) I'm a yoga teacher and do yoga almost every day ~ it's great for pregnancy!

:hugs: Jaan, sorry to hear about your parents :hugs:


----------



## weewdy

Just read the last few pages and see quite a few of you are feeling bloated. Has anyone weighed themselves? I did yesterday and i have put on 4lbs, i am just over 9 weeks pregnant. This has worried me slightly as most people lose weight in the 1st trimester. Eating is the only way to stop my sickness though.


----------



## 30mummyof1

weewdy said:


> Just read the last few pages and see quite a few of you are feeling bloated. Has anyone weighed themselves? I did yesterday and i have put on 4lbs, i am just over 9 weeks pregnant. This has worried me slightly as most people lose weight in the 1st trimester. Eating is the only way to stop my sickness though.

Yep have put on 3lbs, lost weight and didn't start gaining until 20ish wks with both boys! :saywhat:


----------



## starluck

I don't weigh myself (don't even own a scale :) ), but I am sure I have put on weight. I've gone up about 2 bra cup sizes - that has to be some weight right there :haha: I have extra water weight on my some days too (bloated, swollen feet occasionally)


----------



## zaycain

jaan.. :( I am sorry to hear that. It's such a big deal to be pregnant that it really does stir up a lot and I'm sure that must be so hard. 

Starluck - Awesome.. I'm doing that and barre. Let's hope it helps!


Weewdy - I've lost weight.. I am not eating properly and I hate it. I'm so weak when I don't eat and so full and nauseated when I do. 


I haven't told anyone about the pregnancy. Waiting for the scan tomorrow. I have been on and off about telling a friend of mine.. She's pregnant and tried for 4 years.. I feel like I might burst her bubble telling her and our friends. I could be wrong. She made a few interesting 'observations' about me this weekend and I think she might lightly suspect. (Though I have been very good about avoid it!)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## MissFox

I haven't weighed myself yet so I'm not sure of gain or not but the way I e been eating would suggest weight gain. I've been a fatty because nonstop eating (snacking) helps with the nausea. 
My Braxton hicks have started yesterday. I'm 10 weeks today. I was hoping for a few more weeks but they started at 11 weeks with no2 and 14 weeks with no1


----------



## nicoley

Ultrasound moved up a day..tomorrow at 11:30..:)


----------



## Beadette

MissFox said:


> I haven't weighed myself yet so I'm not sure of gain or not but the way I e been eating would suggest weight gain. I've been a fatty because nonstop eating (snacking) helps with the nausea.
> My Braxton hicks have started yesterday. I'm 10 weeks today. I was hoping for a few more weeks but they started at 11 weeks with no2 and 14 weeks with no1

Mine started at 10 weeks last time too! Frightened me to death as I always thought they were something that happened when you were getting ready to give birth. My midwife assured me that they were fine and that some peoples probably start as early as 6 weeks but you just can't feel them then. 

Mine used to go rock hard like a little bowling ball in my tum. It happened normally if I got up for a wee in the night or after having sex.


----------



## preg_pilot

jaan - so sorry about your parents :( 

weewdy - I´ve gained 4kg´s so far (8.8lbs)... I´m trying to keep my weight gain at a minimum. It´s hard to exercise when working shifts. I have the next 12 days off so I should be able to catch up... Fx.
Last pregnancy I gained a total of 30kg (66lbs). Never going there again if I can help it. :nope:

MissFox - wow, that´s really early for Braxton Hicks... I think mine started sometime after 20 weeks last time. 

AFM - I have my appointment with the midwife in 3 days (on the 6th), and hopefully she´ll book a scan for me :)
I´m waiting for an answer from a Doula in my area, hopefully I get an answer soon. If I don´t get an answer by Wednesday, I´m going to contact another one that´s a bit further away. I really need to talk to someone not family about this pregnancy and my worries for the upcoming birth...
I´m really tired, and am starting on Floradix tomorrow. (Iron supplement). It helped last time.
My boobs are killing me, and I need to go buy some good maternity bras. I also started lactating again today. It dried up when I got pregnant...


----------



## NDH

Snufkin said:


> Someone else put in an offer on the house before we could. :( second time this has happened now. On the bright side though, we've decided to accept an offer on the flat that we had declined last week, just waiting to hear back. It's just slightly below what we wanted for it and at least this way we can be quick next time a house we like comes up. Still a bit sad it's not going to be this one, I really liked it.
> 
> I'm still struggling with nausea, and my scan isn't for another 4 weeks, so there hasn't been much to say in here...I'm sure it's similar for a lot of us...the initial excitement is starting to fade as we're all getting used to the idea of being pregnant, but it's too early yet to make any plans and talk about labour, birth, and life after, so of course this group would be a bit quieter right now...I'm sure it'll pick back up once we have our 12 week scans, movements and bumps to compare! :)

Im sorry you missed out on the house :( I hope something even better comes along soon :hugs:

And I dont feel like its too early (for me) to discuss Labour and birth - I think I need to hang out in the third tri boards instead as I only have DH to discuss things with and he doesn't share my enthusiasm :haha:



zaycain said:


> starluck said:
> 
> 
> zaycain, I do find that staying moderately active helps! If I do too much, it gets worse and if I do too little I feel 'blah' overall. It's a balancing act to figure it out. I've been feeling really good the last few days, so the nausea kicking back in this morning was really unwelcome LOL.
> 
> Oh good to know. I'm going to take a yoga class and see how that helps. I will let you know! I'm just trying to eat to make sure I'm not gonna pass out or throw up. But then I feel guilty and I wonder if I'm giving enough nutrients to the baby.
> 
> Always a struggle.
> 
> I have my first scan tomorrow and I hope that it will make the baby part feel real. I feel pregnant.. but actually having a baby is a whole other feeling I haven't been able to grasp.Click to expand...

Do you think you would be able to tolerate a smoothie? If you had a green smoothie every day it would help you get some much needed nutrients. I generally have a pretty big appetite, but they to make sure I'm eating nutrient dense foods so if I can't stomach anything later I dont feel guilty. 

Good luck at the scan tomorrow!



jaan613 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Hope you're all doing well! Get to go into my doctors check up again on Wednesday, can't wait. Hope we get to see the little heartbeat.
> I have nausea that literally lasts for 2 seconds at a time, but I think it's just my progesterone suppositories. Only real symptom i've been feeling is that i'm alway sooOOOooooo tired and ready to nap. I don't know if this is due to the fact of being lazy since I've been home for two weeks taking it easy because I'm use to be being out and about - or if its really the pregnancy!
> 
> I feel a bit bloated too, I mean my jeans do fit, but I feel tight in them. I always can't wait to come home and get out of them!  Trying to wear all my nice stuff now, because I know soon I will grow out of everything.
> 
> Still been good at keeping our pregnancy a secret. My in-laws know and my sister knows. I can't wait to tell my brother, will wait till we hear that heartbeat.
> 
> It's quite sad......I have the most close-knitt family ever. My parents were wonderful and kept such an amazing relationship with my siblings and I. I am the baby of the family. I lost both my parents and I was their "favorite", being the youngest. My dad passed away 7 years ago (3 months before my wedding) and my mom only passed away this April. Both my parents got taken away so soon. Both were healthy, and happy. My dad was only 63 and my mom was only 69. Both were active, working, and weren't even sickly. I'm feeling so sad I can't share this with them and that they will never meet my baby and that my baby will never feel how amazing their grandparents were. I was especially close to my mother so I'm going through lows and days of sadness because of all this emotion about being pregnant and not having her here with us anymore breaks my heart.
> I keep telling myself that they are with me daily and it's their blessings which have gotten me to see my BFP after so long of trying. I am so thankful that I have an amazing sister and brother though, both older than me and even though we live in 3 different countries, still so close. All three of us have had a very tough few months dealing with losing my mom so suddenly and it has really shattered our world. Hopefully hearing about my being pregnant will pick them up from all this heartache dealing with mom's sudden passing this year.
> 
> Ok, sorry for the long post. Just had to share. :)
> 
> Hope you're all well and happy. xx

So sorry to hear about your parents :( big life events always are difficult without those you love to share them with :hugs:



weewdy said:


> Just read the last few pages and see quite a few of you are feeling bloated. Has anyone weighed themselves? I did yesterday and i have put on 4lbs, i am just over 9 weeks pregnant. This has worried me slightly as most people lose weight in the 1st trimester. Eating is the only way to stop my sickness though.

As of last week I had gained 1.2kg, a first for me as I've always lost weight until about 20 weeks despite not being sick. But as I have no weight to lose I'm quite happy about that. I will continue to weigh myself just for curiosity sake, but wont attempt to inhibit weight gain whether I gain 20lbs or 50. The drs here have never weighed me outside of my initial appointment though so its easy to stress less about weight gain.



MissFox said:


> I haven't weighed myself yet so I'm not sure of gain or not but the way I e been eating would suggest weight gain. I've been a fatty because nonstop eating (snacking) helps with the nausea.
> My Braxton hicks have started yesterday. I'm 10 weeks today. I was hoping for a few more weeks but they started at 11 weeks with no2 and 14 weeks with no1

Wow! I never noticed any BH with my pregnancies. I know now that I was experiencing them, I just had no idea thats what they were so I have no idea when they started :haha:


----------



## NDH

Preg pilot have you looked for any birth trauma groups on facebook? They might be helpful to be able to debrief with and have the support of others in the mean time.


----------



## zaycain

NDH said:


> Do you think you would be able to tolerate a smoothie? If you had a green smoothie every day it would help you get some much needed nutrients. I generally have a pretty big appetite, but they to make sure I'm eating nutrient dense foods so if I can't stomach anything later I dont feel guilty.
> 
> Good luck at the scan tomorrow!

That.. is a fantastic idea. I'm gonna go out and by some organic frozen fruit today! Thank you!

Nicoley ... hooray for Tuesday scans! I can't wait!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nicoley said:


> Ultrasound moved up a day..tomorrow at 11:30..:)

Good luck!!! Mine is tomorrow at 9:30! Praying all is still ok in there!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Good luck on your ultrasounds ladies :D


----------



## kissesandhugs

Had my pap smear today which was very uncomfortable lol not that it's not when you're not pregnant but everything is much more sensitive and tender :blush: and got the ok to double up on my nausea meds when needed which is good but makes me slightly nervous for some reason? Luckily I've felt decent today. It feels like when I'm at work and up and around always doing something I feel fine but when I'm home and just laying around I feel awful. Wish I had more motivation at home to do stuff :/


----------



## mdscpa

Ok ladies, time for bed but before that i just need to ask something. I went to the bathroom earlier and noticed something (TMI ALERT) my vag has some discoloration like it's bruised or something closed to that like someone punched and kicked it. Is this normal? Is it because of increased blood flow?


----------



## Nikoru0111

mdscpa said:


> Ok ladies, time for bed time but before that i just need to ask something. I went to the bathroom earlier and noticed something (TMI ALERT) my vag has some discoloration like it's bruised or something closed to that like someone punched and kicked it. Is this normal? Is it because of increased blood flow?

Yes I believe it is normal.

Kissesandhugs- Sorry about your morning sickness, I'm feeling like that too. I stopped work a few weeks ago due to the potential miscarriage and now I have been off work for a number of weeks. I feel so guilty that my husband has to work really long hours (sometimes until 9 or 10pm) then come home and I've done nothing. Just seems one thing after another, first it was bedrest for my SCH and now that's on the mend it's the morning sickness which is absolutely awful. 

I must admit that I never realised morning sickness was that awful and I though the "nausea" was just in people's head. I was quite mean to my sister and just told her to get on with it and now I'm experiencing it myself it also makes me feel guilty that I wasn't more supportive of my sister. I did apologise to her and she joked that "you reap what you sow" 

Zaycain- I feel like it's a hangover too. It's awful. One of the reasons I was cutting down drinking before I got pregnant (and of course totally stopped now) was that I didn't like the sick hangover feeling. I managed to track down some ginger biscuits so they have been helping a little.

Snufkin- so sad that you didn't manage to get the house :( let's hope something even nicer comes up soon for you!

Jaan- I'm really sorry to hear about your parents passing :( it must not be easy. 

Good luck everyone who has ultrasounds coming up! 

I can't wait until the point (if everything goes well for me) where everyone will be discussing what they've bought for their babies and showing everyone pictures of their things and their nurseries etc. I won't be having a nursery because there isn't enough room in Tokyo for extra rooms. But still excited to see others :) I guess at the moment everyone is a but quiet due to Morning sickness :(


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## MissFox

We just looked at a cute 2bd and it is amazing. I'm really hoping we get this place.


----------



## zaycain

I worked out and I feel SO. MUCH. BETTER. 

I have an appetite and I've got energy. I am so happy I did it. I took an hour of barre class and it was great! Woot! (Can you tell I am so happy about this?) 

Scan tomorrow too! 

I did eat a salad that had blue cheese. Didn't realize it until I got to the bottom of the bowl. Oops. 

Nik - I stopped drinking over 4 years ago BECAUSE of the hangover.. ugh. I am older than you though.. it's harder the older you get.


----------



## raelynn

poysenivye said:


> Bloat, plus feeling like shit, plus painful bloat, plus ACNE...ugh...I feel like a fat 17 year old girl....and...a cold sore...seriously? Because the nausea and vomiting and head aches and fatigue weren't enough. :growlmad: Nausea because I haven't eaten, nausea because I have, nausea because I am tired, cramps while I try to sleep, insomnia when I am trying to get to sleep, oh...second tri...where are you?!

Ugh, this exactly! I feel so terrible all the time and it makes me feel worthless since I can't get motivated for anything. I am counting down.

I had my second scan today. Baby was measuring right on target. Heartbeat of 168 bpm. Everything looks great and the RE discharged me since we have a trip scheduled and won't be able to come in again before 10 weeks. I'll be scheduling with the OB next.


----------



## Snufkin

Well I'm happy to talk about labour and birth any time, but I know it must be a bit harder for our first-timers! 

I don't think we'll have to buy much at all, we still have the pram and carrier, carseat, bedside cot...my sister is giving me a daytime crib thingy and we have a bouncy chair that's almost suitable from birth, too. So all we need is maybe some clothes, but most of our newborn/up to 6 months stuff is pretty gender neutral anyway, so even if we have a boy this time we won't need much at first. I still have my stash of cloth nappies to use after the newborn poo stops (won't bother with cloth as long as that's still going on, I know some do, but I don't think I will...it's not that long anyway). Oh, and a boppy pillow. I borrowed my sisters last time but because we don't need much else I'd like my own this time, so handy and I used it all the time with my first. 

My first never took a bottle at all (after about 1oz of formula in the hospital), so this time I think I'll start giving some expressed milk a bit earlier so hopefully he/she gets used to the bottle and I can be away from them a bit sooner/for longer...I really do need to go back to work (I've been off work since being pregnant with my first and it's starting to get me down a bit) 

End of my early morning ramble ;)


----------



## smoore

Hi ladies! I'm here and have been checking in and keeping up with everyone. I'm still in full on exhaustion mode and usually don't feel up to responding by the time I get caught up! 

I had my first appointment with my obgyn yesterday (transferred over from the specialist since all is going well). He is the doctor who discovered Connor was gone and delivered him. He so understanding and supportive of me. 

He told me that anything I need he is here for me and not to hesitate to call or feel guilty if I'm just feeling stressed or nervous and need reassurance from him. I see him again on December 1 and he said we should be able to hear a heartbeat by then. I'm sure he knows that will be a stressor for me because that is how we found out Connor was gone (routine heartbeat check around 30 weeks). 

He is sending me to a genetic counselor that I saw after Connor for a noninvasive blood test to check the chromosomes and the nt scan. Nothing genetic was found in the past so this is just a precaution at my request and he fully supports it. He wants that done in about four weeks. 

I will start getting nonstress tests twice a week at 28 weeks, since a clear reason was never found he wants to start specific monitoring around that time. 

I feel really confident that I am in the right hands and he will take good care of me emotionally and physically.


----------



## zaycain

Ok.. after feeling so amazing after my workout last night.. I actually ate a full meal. Soup and a salad. A big feat for me at this point.

Boy... my body (and my DH for that matter) was NOT happy with me. I was up most of the night while my body was trying to relearn how to digest soup. So odd. 

But I woke up today and made a smoothie. Not too bad! Thanks *NDH* for the suggestion.

Good luck to the fellow scans today!

Smoore - I'm glad you have the same Doc. Compassion is hard to come by in health care providers these days.


----------



## melissaelaine

I'm a big fan of smoothies too! It's an easy way to get lots of nutrients in! My favorite is a green smoothie: 1 cup milk, handful of spinach, 1 banana, 1/2 cup frozen mango chunks, and 1 tsp chia seeds. It's great!


----------



## nicoley

Just heard the heartbeat on my doppler tried to upload a vid but it won't let me darn it..eeeek..ultrasound in a couple hours..


----------



## susannah14

I haven't weighed myself but I think I've gained weight. I feel better when I eat so I just keep eating.

I'm trying to find out whether the NT scan will be covered under my plan because I do NOT want to wait until 20 weeks for my first u/s. NO. WAY. For all I know, there's no baby in there at all, or I'm having a MMC. I have no reason to think I am, but without actually SEEING a beating heart I won't fully believe everything is ok.

The smoothie idea is a good one. I think I'll try that. Thank you!


----------



## mdscpa

nicoley said:


> Just heard the heartbeat on my doppler tried to upload a vid but it won't let me darn it..eeeek..ultrasound in a couple hours..

That's awesome....... Haven't heard mine yet but already saw the heartbeat.... Will be waiting for the video and ultrasound result 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nicoley

Does anyone know how to upload a short video..I condensed it to 3 seconds and it says invalid file..


----------



## mdscpa

nicoley said:


> Does anyone know how to upload a short video..I condensed it to 3 seconds and it says invalid file..

Maybe the file format isn't supported. I'd suggest you upload it to PHOTOBUCKET they support videos up to 500 MB or 10 minutes in length. Once uploaded, you can copy the link and post it here, guess that will be easy... I used that one for photos though.


----------



## Shilo

I tried to find the heartbeat on the doppler yesterday for the first time and couldn't. I'm trying not to stress about it but I am worried. I've had a bad feeling all week for some reason and I can't shake it. I just want to know my baby is still okay :( I'm hoping it's because I have a tilted uterus and I'm plus sized with a small bit of chub in my midsection. I found the placenta though so I feel like I should have found the baby.


----------



## kit603

I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry too much Shilo :hugs: Most people don't find the heartbeat until 12-14 weeks anyway and for some people it'll be even later than that. It just makes it harder when a few people get lucky and find it early because then everyone thinks they'll be able to do it too (me included :haha:)

I've got the Angelsounds Doppler and a Sonoline B and I've not found the HB on either yet, but I've been trying every few days since 8 weeks because I think it'll really reassure me once I have it - I'm not too worried just yet about not finding it though because I'm plus size anyway and I know plus size women usually find it later.

I hope we both find it soon xx


----------



## Snufkin

Hormonal pregnancy meltdown! 

I'm really not well today, I've hardly eaten at all and everything makes me feel sick...even just thinking of food makes me dry heave. I've thrown up a couple of times already and nothing sits right with me, can't even drink anything today (i've had sips of peppermint tea, but i've not had enough liquids at all today because everything is making me so nauseous...can't even think about drinking water) so because I feel like crap and because I have nowhere to be I just stayed in my jammies today. My toddler is potty training, so she's just been in a dress and nothing else. OHs mum just came in and made a comment about me still being in my jammies and I just about broke down crying. I don't need her judgement. Luckily I was needing another trip to the toilet just then to throw up, so at least I can't be judged more for being a crying mess. I'm sure she didn't even mean it like that, but I already feel guilty about just sticking the telly on for my toddler and not going out with her at all today, so that little comment just seemed so much harsher. But, she's now sitting in the living room with my toddler and I'm away to my bed to rest. I can't wait til this nausea goes away...how do you do this while working?? 

Ahhh, rant over. I'm sure I'll have many more hormonal cries in the months to come...


----------



## Snufkin

Shilo, thanks for reminding me why I don't need a doppler! Every time someone mentions finding a heartbeat on the doppler I get slightly jealous, but it only lasts until i read the next story about someone freaking out because they can't find a HB. I'm sure you're fine. The midwives don't even try finding a HB with a doppler until 16ish weeks because it's so common not to find one earlier on. Try not to worry too much. (I wonder how many times someone has said that already in this thread...we all worry too much!)


----------



## raelynn

Shilo - Try not to worry. It took me a long time to finally be able to find the heartbeat with my Doppler for my first. I'm not even trying yet with this one since I'm sure it'll be the same.


----------



## 6footnoodle

nicoley said:


> Just heard the heartbeat on my doppler tried to upload a vid but it won't let me darn it..eeeek..ultrasound in a couple hours..

Ahhh so exciting. I am waiting until sunday when I am 7w3d to start trying my doppler. I found it on my first try at 8 weeks with my last pregnancy. I did watch tons and tons of youtube videos. You have to aim it so specifically. I am also on the skinny side so that might be why it's easier to find. 

I only have mild to moderate MS this time. Nausea but no puking. With my last pregnancy I remember thinking labor and delivery must be better than MS. Sorry some of you girls have it more severe. Don't miss that at all. Hope it goes away soon for you guys.


----------



## nicoley

Ultrasound was fantastic healthy babe with a healthy hb..163:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mdscpa

nicoley said:


> Ultrasound was fantastic healthy babe with a healthy hb..163:)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy for you.....


----------



## 30mummyof1

great pic nicoley :happydance:


----------



## starsunshine

nicoley said:


> Ultrasound was fantastic healthy babe with a healthy hb..163:)

Congratulations :) 

Shilo, I have a tilted womb and am fairly thin but I wouldn't be able to find it until my womb pops out as the tilted thing stops you from finding baby. Try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Shilo I have a tilted womb too, I went for a scan yesterday after having bleeding and we initially got told it was over, the sac was too small and there wasn't a heartbeat, then she did an internal scan and there was our wriggler absolutely perfect :cloud9: it turns out that because of the tilted womb the abdominal scan couldn't get to baby, so it's hugely unlikely I would be able to find the heartbeat with a Doppler, I know it's hard not to worry but honestly the tilted womb can cause such a problem with locating baby :hugs:

Nicoley congratulations on your perfect scan, the picture is awesome :flower:

Sorry I don't post much here, it's so busy I find it hard to keep up, but I will try :flower:


----------



## nicoley

Shilo don't fret..I found it then went back a hour later and couldn't find it...so don't worry...
Also the bleed that they seen on my uterus at 6 weeks has all healed up he couldn't see any signs of it..:)


----------



## zaycain

In the docs office waiting for blood tests. Ultrasound was not good. Measuring at 6w+3. No heartbeat. 

Not sure what's going on but.. It doesn't seem good. The wait is killing me and I'd like to cry in peace instead of in front of 
all these people in the waiting room.


----------



## thurl30

Zaycain so sorry to hear this, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## nicoley

I'm sorry zay..please update when u can...


----------



## 30mummyof1

so sorry to hear that zaycain :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

NDH said:


> Preg pilot have you looked for any birth trauma groups on facebook? They might be helpful to be able to debrief with and have the support of others in the mean time.

Thanks. I'll check that out :)

fx for a good result zaycain :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Zaycain how scary!! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

(Can I get my date changed to June 20th? This is the FINAL answer lol)


----------



## zaycain

Thanks everyone. 

I have no answers. I just got more blood work. I don't get to see the doc until Monday. Left a message with the nurse, I hope she calls me back.

Been crying non-stop. 

What really sucks is that I still feel pregnant. No bleeding, nothing. 

I'll keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## thurl30

Do you get your blood results Monday? I'm sorry this is happening it's really awful x


----------



## nicoley

Awe Hun I'm sorry..so frustrating!!


----------



## kit603

Thinking of you zaycain :hugs: Hope you get your answers quickly xx


----------



## Nikoru0111

Zaycain, I'm crying with you. I'm so so sorry this is happening to you. It must feel even worse that you still feel pregnant. Sometimes I just want to shout at the world, life is so so cruel and unfair :( you WILL get through this though. 



I've been feeling terrible recently, vomited at 4am today as El. My poor husband woke up and was there for me, he even went to empty the sick. I just feel absolutely useless and I just don't know how people manage to go to work like this.


----------



## NDH

Oh zaycin I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Beadette

Zaycin I'm so sorry. I had 2 mmc's before my son. Was so devastating. Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## raelynn

Zaycain - I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you get some answers too. It is such a terrible thing to be going through this. My prayers are with you!


----------



## mangoberry

Zaycain - so sorry to hear about this. My prayers are with you - and hopefully you get some answers soon.


----------



## LadyBug923

Oooo me I want to join! Sooo glad I found this board!! I'm due June 7th and I'd love to chat out the long wait with you ladies!


----------



## LadyBug923

Very sorry to hear about what you are going through, Zaycain. My best wishes and warmest prayers are with you!


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry you've got to wait until monday zaycain x


----------



## weewdy

Thinking of you zaycain x

Has anyone else not had hcgs done or an ultrasound yet. I have 3 weeks till my 1st scan and because of that the pregnancy doesnt feel real. My nausea stopped about 3 days ago and i cant help but worry somethings not right. I am so jealous looking at all your lovely scan photos lol


----------



## mdscpa

My Prayers are with you Zaycain :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

weewdy could you not have a private scan just to mind at rest?
Everything is probably fine as the pregnancy goes on the symptoms such as nausea tend to ease off. 
With ds2 nausea went away at 9 wks i got to 10wks and thought i just can't wait 2 more wks to know if everything is ok and as it turned out they put me a week ahead so was actually 11wks.
This time i thought i'm getting a scan as soon as i can see something so went at 7+6 and it was so reassuring. 
:hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

weewdy said:


> Thinking of you zaycain x
> 
> Has anyone else not had hcgs done or an ultrasound yet. I have 3 weeks till my 1st scan and because of that the pregnancy doesnt feel real. My nausea stopped about 3 days ago and i cant help but worry somethings not right. I am so jealous looking at all your lovely scan photos lol

I had my betas at 16dpo, 19dpo and 21dpo. First scan (transvaginal) was at 5w2d baby is measuring 5w1d. Went for my 2nd scan (abdominal) at 7w2d and baby is measuring 7w1d this is when we saw the heartbeat. Still doesn't feel real to me since they haven't measured the heart's BPM. 

How far along are you?


----------



## weewdy

mdscpa said:


> weewdy said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you zaycain x
> 
> Has anyone else not had hcgs done or an ultrasound yet. I have 3 weeks till my 1st scan and because of that the pregnancy doesnt feel real. My nausea stopped about 3 days ago and i cant help but worry somethings not right. I am so jealous looking at all your lovely scan photos lol
> 
> I had my betas at 16dpo, 19dpo and 21dpo. First scan (transvaginal) was at 5w2d baby is measuring 5w1d. Went for my 2nd scan (abdominal) at 7w2d and baby is measuring 7w1d this is when we saw the heartbeat. Still doesn't feel real to me since they haven't measured the heart's BPM.
> 
> How far along are you?Click to expand...

Im 9 and half weeks along. I could book a private scan but they are so expensive plus i live in the middle of nowhere so would have quite a distance to travel. Think i will go and price one though.


----------



## mdscpa

Better book one just to ease up your mind. Worries cause stress and we don't want that to take a toll on our body and our baby.. I think nausea come and go from time to time so you're just fine.....


----------



## Nikoru0111

Okay, I've read online that you shouldn't take a hot bath when pregnant especially in the first trimester due to birth defects. I'm just a bit worried of the temperatures of my baths before I realised you weren't allowed. I don't think this is a very highly publicised no no for pregnancy and I doubt even my sister or mother knew about this. In Japan you are allowed to go in the Onsen (which is REALLY hot) so certainly no one has mentioned not to take a bath. It's kind if a tradition to get one every night. 

The last few times I took a bath though it was at the recommended temperature and it felt so so cold...not even much point in taking it but a lovely ht bath would help me feel so much better right now. Should I just stick to showers?


----------



## jaan613

We have a baby and a heartbeat at 127! Officially 6w4d today and measuring right on track! I am so thankful and excited. I haven't stopped praying. My SCH has also shrank but it's still there. Will go next week for another check up. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for the double post (here and FB) but I'm just way to happy :)
 



Attached Files:







10301356_10154905868585045_5731672428760791490_n.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NDH

weewdy said:


> Thinking of you zaycain x
> 
> Has anyone else not had hcgs done or an ultrasound yet. I have 3 weeks till my 1st scan and because of that the pregnancy doesnt feel real. My nausea stopped about 3 days ago and i cant help but worry somethings not right. I am so jealous looking at all your lovely scan photos lol

I've not had any blood work done or any scans.



Nikoru0111 said:


> Okay, I've read online that you shouldn't take a hot bath when pregnant especially in the first trimester due to birth defects. I'm just a bit worried of the temperatures of my baths before I realised you weren't allowed. I don't think this is a very highly publicised no no for pregnancy and I doubt even my sister or mother knew about this. In Japan you are allowed to go in the Onsen (which is REALLY hot) so certainly no one has mentioned not to take a bath. It's kind if a tradition to get one every night.
> 
> The last few times I took a bath though it was at the recommended temperature and it felt so so cold...not even much point in taking it but a lovely ht bath would help me feel so much better right now. Should I just stick to showers?

It has to get pretty hot to affect your core temperature, keep in mind body temperature is 37°. If its not so hot that it turns your skin red its probably fine. I've never heard of hot baths causing birth defects though.


----------



## mdscpa

jaan613 said:


> We have a baby and a heartbeat at 127! Officially 6w4d today and measuring right on track! I am so thankful and excited. I haven't stopped praying. My SCH has also shrank but it's still there. Will go next week for another check up. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the double post (here and FB) but I'm just way to happy :)

That's great news jaan613!!!!! :happydance: 

Everything will be just fine...... I'm so jealous you got the heart's BPM this early.... 

Oh, by the way, we're kabayans... :happydance:


----------



## jaan613

Zaycin - I am so so so so so sorry. *Hugs* Wish they could give you the results sooner. Was this your first scan? Wish we could all do something to help.


----------



## jaan613

mdscpa said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> We have a baby and a heartbeat at 127! Officially 6w4d today and measuring right on track! I am so thankful and excited. I haven't stopped praying. My SCH has also shrank but it's still there. Will go next week for another check up. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the double post (here and FB) but I'm just way to happy :)
> 
> That's great news jaan613!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Everything will be just fine...... I'm so jealous you got the heart's BPM this early....
> 
> Oh, by the way, we're kabayans... :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks - i do hope everything will be just fine. last pregnancy i didn't make it this far...so i was definitely nervous going into my scan today.
i've been in the phils for 7 years (this jan.) i don't speak tagalog but i know a few words, luckily i know what 'kabayans' means! :winkwink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nikoru0111 said:


> Okay, I've read online that you shouldn't take a hot bath when pregnant especially in the first trimester due to birth defects. I'm just a bit worried of the temperatures of my baths before I realised you weren't allowed. I don't think this is a very highly publicised no no for pregnancy and I doubt even my sister or mother knew about this. In Japan you are allowed to go in the Onsen (which is REALLY hot) so certainly no one has mentioned not to take a bath. It's kind if a tradition to get one every night.
> 
> The last few times I took a bath though it was at the recommended temperature and it felt so so cold...not even much point in taking it but a lovely ht bath would help me feel so much better right now. Should I just stick to showers?

I thought the main reason not to have a hot, hot bath is it can make you dizzy and you could faint/loose your balance etc and hurt yourself...might be wrong? Not heard it can cause birth defects.


----------



## mdscpa

jaan613 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> We have a baby and a heartbeat at 127! Officially 6w4d today and measuring right on track! I am so thankful and excited. I haven't stopped praying. My SCH has also shrank but it's still there. Will go next week for another check up. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the double post (here and FB) but I'm just way to happy :)
> 
> That's great news jaan613!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Everything will be just fine...... I'm so jealous you got the heart's BPM this early....
> 
> Oh, by the way, we're kabayans... :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks - i do hope everything will be just fine. last pregnancy i didn't make it this far...so i was definitely nervous going into my scan today.
> i've been in the phils for 7 years (this jan.) i don't speak tagalog but i know a few words, luckily i know what 'kabayans' means! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh so sorry.... Thought you're originally from Phils..This is our first ever pregnancy so i don't know what to expect and nervous about the possibility of losing it, God forbid....


----------



## jaan613

mdscpa - congratulations. yes i think we all have that fear. some of us are still hoping to have our first babies and others on this thread are on their 2nd or 3rd or 4th pregnancies/babies. that's why it's nice to have a place to share and discuss things. :)


----------



## mdscpa

Praying that we all have a healthy pregnancies.....


----------



## Nikoru0111

I know I'm probably worrying about nothing! Started worrying about hot water bottles as well...

https://fetal-exposure.org/hyperthermia/


----------



## weewdy

I thought i read somewhere that having too hot a bath could cause miscarriage, bit i suppose if that was true it would be better documented. I know when i was pregnant with my first the midwife told me to steer clear of baths until at least 2nd trimester.


----------



## NDH

Nik I just read the article you linked. I didn't have time to read the referenced studies yet, but unless your baths are regularly above 38.9° you dont have to worry about a hot soak. I love a hot bath (not that I ever get one with two kids :haha:) but not that hot.


----------



## Nikoru0111

NDH said:


> Nik I just read the article you linked. I didn't have time to read the referenced studies yet, but unless your baths are regularly above 38.9° you dont have to worry about a hot soak. I love a hot bath (not that I ever get one with two kids :haha:) but not that hot.

Well I have a temperature thing at my home that runs water at whatever temperature you want and I have found that even 38 degrees is pretty cold or certainly like warm. Don't know how that would raise my temperatures. Usually get one at 40-42 degrees but I wonder if it is completely accurate. 

Anyway I'll just get it at 38 from now on to be on the safe side.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Just got one at 38 and was shivering within 5 minutes...I can't see how that would affect the baby...if anything it's going to be giving me hypothermia rather than hyperthermia.


----------



## Snufkin

Nik, that doesn't sound right. The shower here tells you what temperature it is aswell and 39 degrees is too hot for me even for a shower...I guess one of our thermometers is off, so maybe get one of those baby bath thermometers you just dunk in? I'd just go by skin anyway to be honest, if your skin turns red it's too hot. 

Weewdy, I've not had any blood tests (just for blood count and type and all that, but no HCG) and my scan isn't for another 4 weeks (I'll be 13.5 weeks) for now I'll take the lack of period and horrendous nausea as a good sign. If you're really worried though, then an early scan is really worth it. I got one with my first, and it was very reassuring. This one was planned though, so I'm less surprised and feel more confident that everything is going to be alright.


----------



## NDH

A hot hot tub/ spa is usually 40-41* and I can't tolerate that for more than 15-20 mins. Certainly doesn't make for an enjoyable soak. I think getting a baby bath thermometer would be a good idea cause 38 shouldn't feel cold


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just back from booking in appointment with the midwife and all went well and she couldn't see a reason why I couldn't have a homebirth, although she will read through my old notes just to check. Feeling really happy to think I could have my 3rd baby at home all going well :)


----------



## susannah14

I have my first appt today! I don't think it will be very exciting, just a pelvic exam probably and possibly trying to find hb on doppler. My OB doesn't do scans :(


----------



## Nikoru0111

susannah14 said:


> I have my first appt today! I don't think it will be very exciting, just a pelvic exam probably and possibly trying to find hb on doppler. My OB doesn't do scans :(

Ah good luck! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## starluck

I am so, so sorry zaycain :cry:


----------



## starluck

good luck with your scan today susannah!

I had my first scan yesterday. Baby looked great - measuring right on target! We heard the heartbeat - it was amazing!! :happydance: I posted a pic on the FB group :)


----------



## susannah14

Oh zaycain I am so sorry. I am thinking of you today. I don't know how I missed your post until now. :hugs:


----------



## susannah14

Nikoru0111 said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> I have my first appt today! I don't think it will be very exciting, just a pelvic exam probably and possibly trying to find hb on doppler. My OB doesn't do scans :(
> 
> Ah good luck! Hope it all goes well!Click to expand...

I am over the moon right now! She tried to find HB on doppler (she said it's way early but the only reason she was trying is because I am thin) and she only searched for about a minute and she FOUND it! 160 bpm so everything was perfect. Up until now I've been in complete denial about there actually being a baby in there. I was so relieved I almost cried, which is ridiculous.

Even better news-I originally thought I wouldn't get an ultrasound until the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. They only send you for an early ultrasound if they need to date the pregnancy, but I know exactly when I ovulated. However, she asked me how long my cycles are and I answered (honestly) "Ranges from 28-35 days" and she said "OK better send you for a dating u/s then." YESSSSSSSSSSS. I didn't tell her when I o'ed because she didnt ask :)


----------



## mdscpa

susannah14 said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> I have my first appt today! I don't think it will be very exciting, just a pelvic exam probably and possibly trying to find hb on doppler. My OB doesn't do scans :(
> 
> Ah good luck! Hope it all goes well!Click to expand...
> 
> I am over the moon right now! She tried to find HB on doppler (she said it's way early but the only reason she was trying is because I am thin) and she only searched for about a minute and she FOUND it! 160 bpm so everything was perfect. Up until now I've been in complete denial about there actually being a baby in there. I was so relieved I almost cried, which is ridiculous.
> 
> Even better news-I originally thought I wouldn't get an ultrasound until the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. They only send you for an early ultrasound if they need to date the pregnancy, but I know exactly when I ovulated. However, she asked me how long my cycles are and I answered (honestly) "Ranges from 28-35 days" and she said "OK better send you for a dating u/s then." YESSSSSSSSSSS. I didn't tell her when I o'ed because she didnt ask :)Click to expand...

That's great news Susannah!!!!!! Can't wait to see your scan pic.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kit603

:happydance: Awww you must have been so excited to hear the HB, hope you don't have to wait too long for a scan.


----------



## 6footnoodle

So sorry Zaycain :(


I have my first scan on friday. I will be 7w1d. My question is will it be a transvaginal one? What are those like? 

Awesome news Starluck and Susannah :)


----------



## trying4babies

Girls as I've read some posts there is fear about pregnancies. I'm anxious firstly because me and d hubby been trying for over five yrs we had a failed icsi treatment in 2011 and this time it worked...

I'm due 9th June (baby was measuring 3days less and nurse said not to worry as it happens a lot....

What symptoms are you all experiencing (a friend of mine has a lot of symptoms were I'm not experiencing much)


----------



## kit603

6footnoodle said:


> I have my first scan on friday. I will be 7w1d. My question is will it be a transvaginal one? What are those like?

They might try an abdominal scan first and only do the transvaginal scan if they can't see what they need to from the abdominal scan. I had a scan at 6+2 and fully expected to have a transvaginal scan because I was so early and I'm plus size anyway, but they were able to see hb clearly through an abdominal scan afterall. I have had a transvaginal ultrasound before though - I remember it being a little uncomfortable (as in more embarrassing than physically feeling uncomfortable) but not painful :hugs: The benefit is that you'd get a clearer scan picture at this stage with a transvaginal scan.



trying4babies said:


> Girls as I've read some posts there is fear about pregnancies. I'm anxious firstly because me and d hubby been trying for over five yrs we had a failed icsi treatment in 2011 and this time it worked...
> 
> I'm due 9th June (baby was measuring 3days less and nurse said not to worry as it happens a lot....
> 
> What symptoms are you all experiencing (a friend of mine has a lot of symptoms were I'm not experiencing much)

Congratulations :) We'd been trying just over 5 years too when we got this BFP so I know how hard it is and I think it makes us all the more anxious - fingers crossed we'll both get our rainbows.

I wouldn't worry about baby measuring more/less at this stage because they change so quickly at this stage - I've seen many women measure behind at an early scan to suddenly measure ahead at the later scans and if not then it could just mean later implantation or something anyway. 

The only symptoms I've really had are sore boobs and nausea/sickness that comes and goes - some days its pretty bad, then other days I barely feel it (then panic over disappearing symptoms :haha:).


----------



## trying4babies

Kit congrats too... Its nice to have someone else know exactly how hard it is trying all those years and bow its finally here thebworry kicks in..

I've had the sore boobs too.. At the beginning I was extremely tired.. I had extreme mood swings until last week but this week so far is bloating one day and not the next, feeling tired and them feeling normal lol 
My next hospital visit is not until December 4th I'll be 13 wks then it feels so far away before seeing baby on the screen again xx

I suppose I'm thankful for not having sickness.. I do have nausea feelings from time to time tho


----------



## starluck

that's great news susannah! an extra scan for you too - woohoo!:happydance: i wouldn't have mentioned my O date either ;)

welcome trying4babies! i'm tired, have m/s on and off, big and tender boobs, mood swings occasionally, bloated


----------



## starluck

my friend alerted me to this great deal on amazon for avent bottles:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HFQOLI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

i bought them :) wanted to share the savings with you all :flower:


----------



## susannah14

trying4babies said:


> Girls as I've read some posts there is fear about pregnancies. I'm anxious firstly because me and d hubby been trying for over five yrs we had a failed icsi treatment in 2011 and this time it worked...
> 
> I'm due 9th June (baby was measuring 3days less and nurse said not to worry as it happens a lot....
> 
> What symptoms are you all experiencing (a friend of mine has a lot of symptoms were I'm not experiencing much)

Welcome! We have the same due date :) Def don't worry about 3 days less. The measurements could be off by half a mm and be off by 3-4 days. 

As far as symptoms, just nausea. Threw up yesterday for the first time. I guess I've been a little more tired in the evenings. No sore boobs, and my OB thinks it's because my ducts have already been stretched out (breastfed for 22 months). My MIL didn't get any nausea at all with her pregnancies. Everyone is different and please try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## kdmalk

Hi all. Just checking in. Glad to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## starluck

Hi Kdmalk!! How are you doing?

Shilo - can you update my due date on the front page? It's June 29th according to my dr. after yesterday's scan :)


----------



## trying4babies

Oh great Susannah.. Sharing same time whoowhoo I am so looking forward to my scan on December 4th


----------



## preg_pilot

Nikoru - when they warn about hot baths, they´re warning you about raising your core temperature too high. That means that staying in a bath that´s hotter than 38°C, for anywhere over 10 minutes...
That being said, for my entire last pregnancy, I took baths at least 4x a week (30-60 minutes each time), and they were always warm enough for me to feel comfortable. Not sweating, but not shivering either. That pregnancy turned out just fine :) :hugs:

trying4babies - I´m also due on the 9th. I´m experiencing very sore boobs, MS most of the time and exhausted. Nothing much else, though I have lots of CM and am very swollen down there. 
This is my second time and I feel worse this time than last time. Last time I had MS on and off, and was sleepier than usual, but nowhere near this bad.

AFM - I have my first appointment with the midwife tomorrow morning (9am), and have sent an email to another Doula as the first one isn´t responding to her email... (6 days now).


----------



## kissesandhugs

My symptoms so far are ms (all day, mostly nausea sometimes vomiting), constipation, heartburn, restless legs, sore breasts (despite breastfeeding for 23 months :( ), emotional BIG time and fatigued. Ahh pregnancy :haha: trying to enjoy it as much as possible though!!!


----------



## susannah14

I had this crazy dream last night that I was breastfeeding my newborn and my toddler (who will be 2 years and 9 months) walked over and latched on. And it was no big deal at all. He just drank whatever was leftover after his bro/sis was finished. In my dream, I was happy about this and was so glad I could feed my son again.

Isn't that weird? After I woke up I was like ohhh that's weird, I don't know if I could do that. I have to admit I am intrigued. Has anyone started feeding their toddler again? Can't get that dream out of my head!


----------



## susannah14

kissesandhugs said:


> My symptoms so far are ms (all day, mostly nausea sometimes vomiting), constipation, heartburn, restless legs, sore breasts (despite breastfeeding for 23 months :( ), emotional BIG time and fatigued. Ahh pregnancy :haha: trying to enjoy it as much as possible though!!!

It is hard. Sounds like you have it worse than me (my nausea and vomiting is mild) but I try to remember that I'd rather have it this way than...the alternative. I got home yesterday and barfed in the sink and I was just glad that I didn't throw up in the voting booth I was in 10 minutes earlier! lol!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yes always in the back of my head that every symptom is 100% worth it!! I gotta say so far it's easier than what it was with my son, hopefully it stays that way. I had an episode with him driving home from work (left early due to sick) and I had to hurry and grab an old gift bag to throw up in while driving :shock: sudden vomiting is no fun lol


----------



## susannah14

kissesandhugs said:


> Yes always in the back of my head that every symptom is 100% worth it!! I gotta say so far it's easier than what it was with my son, hopefully it stays that way. I had an episode with him driving home from work (left early due to sick) and I had to hurry and grab an old gift bag to throw up in while driving :shock: sudden vomiting is no fun lol

ugh. Yeah I keep a plastic bag in my purse at all times in case I need to barf in the car. I once dry heaved on my way home from the dry cleaner and luckily had my bag with me. Was glad nothing came up though. 

I must say I'm having a remarkably good day stomach wise today! :happydance:


----------



## NDH

susannah14 said:


> I had this crazy dream last night that I was breastfeeding my newborn and my toddler (who will be 2 years and 9 months) walked over and latched on. And it was no big deal at all. He just drank whatever was leftover after his bro/sis was finished. In my dream, I was happy about this and was so glad I could feed my son again.
> 
> Isn't that weird? After I woke up I was like ohhh that's weird, I don't know if I could do that. I have to admit I am intrigued. Has anyone started feeding their toddler again? Can't get that dream out of my head!

I tandem nurse, but I never stopped feeding my toddler. I do know of other people whose toddlers have resumed breastfeeding after a baby was born. Usually thwynweaned during pregnancy due to milk changes though, so when milk returned to normal they were happy to resume. Not all toddlers who we an in pregnancy are interested in going back though.

I must admit, having a nursing toddler did make dealing with engorgement a breeze. If the baby was struggling to latch onto an engorged breast or was sleeping I didn't have to express to relieve the pressure, just call the willing toddler over to help. I did have to put limits on how much I would let her nurse though cause she was wanting to nurse so much I was afraid I would have major oversupply issues as my body would think I was feeding triplets :haha:


----------



## Nikoru0111

All day nausea for me and vomiting in the morning or middle of the night, usually just once per day. The nausea is absolutely awful though. Food aversions to live everything other than weetabix and some fruit. Constipation, really thirsty, need to piddle all the time, lots of CM and sore boobs. I think I must be tired as I can sleep until 12pm but not doing much besides in bed all day for the last few days with my nausea. I just don't know how anyone copes like this with young 'un's to look after or work to go to. I think if I was working I would have had to call in sick this week. Last week was just about manageable but still not fun but this week has been awful. I'm really hoping it doesn't last much longer. I can't say id be sad to see the nausea go. Jealous of those of you that don't have morning sickness. I know id probably be worrying if I didn't have it but even having it isn't a guarantee everything is okay so I guess id rather not have it at all.


----------



## kdmalk

starluck said:


> Hi Kdmalk!! How are you doing?
> 
> Shilo - can you update my due date on the front page? It's June 29th according to my dr. after yesterday's scan :)

I'm alright. Had my d&c yesterday and am feeling so much better now. I feel a bit guilty because I have resumed eating a bunch of crap now that I'm not pregnant anymore. I had been eating healthy for months before becoming pregnant. I think I will try to climb back on the healthy eating wagon here in a few days. We are hoping to have an October/November baby. Interestingly, that is what I always wanted. We didn't expect to get pregnant the first month... but it didn't take me two seconds to warm up to the idea of a June baby. I guess this one just wasn't meant to be. I'll definitely keep checking on everyone and will make sure to update when we get our next bfp. H&H 9 months to all the June bugs! I miss you guys!


----------



## nicoley

Sorry kdmalik..I had a d&c August 6..had a period sep 5 and that was it preggers again...gl with everything


----------



## susannah14

kdmalk said:


> starluck said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kdmalk!! How are you doing?
> 
> Shilo - can you update my due date on the front page? It's June 29th according to my dr. after yesterday's scan :)
> 
> I'm alright. Had my d&c yesterday and am feeling so much better now. I feel a bit guilty because I have resumed eating a bunch of crap now that I'm not pregnant anymore. I had been eating healthy for months before becoming pregnant. I think I will try to climb back on the healthy eating wagon here in a few days. We are hoping to have an October/November baby. Interestingly, that is what I always wanted. We didn't expect to get pregnant the first month... but it didn't take me two seconds to warm up to the idea of a June baby. I guess this one just wasn't meant to be. I'll definitely keep checking on everyone and will make sure to update when we get our next bfp. H&H 9 months to all the June bugs! I miss you guys!Click to expand...

Sounds like you are doing well :) Don't worry about the bad eating, you deserve it after everything you've been through! Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Nikoru0111

kdmalk said:


> starluck said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kdmalk!! How are you doing?
> 
> Shilo - can you update my due date on the front page? It's June 29th according to my dr. after yesterday's scan :)
> 
> I'm alright. Had my d&c yesterday and am feeling so much better now. I feel a bit guilty because I have resumed eating a bunch of crap now that I'm not pregnant anymore. I had been eating healthy for months before becoming pregnant. I think I will try to climb back on the healthy eating wagon here in a few days. We are hoping to have an October/November baby. Interestingly, that is what I always wanted. We didn't expect to get pregnant the first month... but it didn't take me two seconds to warm up to the idea of a June baby. I guess this one just wasn't meant to be. I'll definitely keep checking on everyone and will make sure to update when we get our next bfp. H&H 9 months to all the June bugs! I miss you guys!Click to expand...

You deserve to eat a load of junk food with what you have been through. Don't worry about it. I was hoping for a October/November baby too but got pregnant quicker than expected. When you get your BFP I'm sure you'll want to join a group closer to the stage you are at but please come back and join us too! We are all keeping our fingers crossed for you that it happens for you again soon!


----------



## NDH

Good luck KD! Dont feel guilty for eating junk food. Have your binge, then get back on the healthy train and make a fall baby :hugs: since you caught the first egg I really hope it happens again for you super fast and is a sticky one. :hugs:


----------



## Snorman

How is everyone? Been a while since I was here!
I've been feeling almost too good! I've ad to take like 3 extra tests just because I don't feel pregnant some days.
Though some days I'm just at home, feeling nauseous, sleeping the whole day..

Tomorrow I will be entering my 9th week! December 2nd is my next apt with midwife, and that's when we'll schedule for an ultrasound. 

I had to buy a new bra last week, went from 70a to 75 b (I guess like 32A to 34B).

Last night I was at this gala-thingy, and there was only choices of meat; one was really red, and one was with soft cheese (it was a buffet, so I didn't have any other choices).. I just ate the potatoes, but it was hard coming up with a reason why I didn't want any of the meat (especially since I usually love both red meat, and soft cheese sauce...)


----------



## starluck

Nikoru0111 said:


> All day nausea for me and vomiting in the morning or middle of the night, usually just once per day. The nausea is absolutely awful though. Food aversions to live everything other than weetabix and some fruit. Constipation, really thirsty, need to piddle all the time, lots of CM and sore boobs. I think I must be tired as I can sleep until 12pm but not doing much besides in bed all day for the last few days with my nausea. I just don't know how anyone copes like this with young 'un's to look after or work to go to. I think if I was working I would have had to call in sick this week. Last week was just about manageable but still not fun but this week has been awful. I'm really hoping it doesn't last much longer. I can't say id be sad to see the nausea go. Jealous of those of you that don't have morning sickness. I know id probably be worrying if I didn't have it but even having it isn't a guarantee everything is okay so I guess id rather not have it at all.

Sorry your m/s is so cruddy. I wish I didn't have m/s too :( Hopefully 2nd tri it eases up for us all. How far along are you now?



kdmalk said:


> starluck said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kdmalk!! How are you doing?
> 
> Shilo - can you update my due date on the front page? It's June 29th according to my dr. after yesterday's scan :)
> 
> I'm alright. Had my d&c yesterday and am feeling so much better now. I feel a bit guilty because I have resumed eating a bunch of crap now that I'm not pregnant anymore. I had been eating healthy for months before becoming pregnant. I think I will try to climb back on the healthy eating wagon here in a few days. We are hoping to have an October/November baby. Interestingly, that is what I always wanted. We didn't expect to get pregnant the first month... but it didn't take me two seconds to warm up to the idea of a June baby. I guess this one just wasn't meant to be. I'll definitely keep checking on everyone and will make sure to update when we get our next bfp. H&H 9 months to all the June bugs! I miss you guys!Click to expand...

:hugs: I hope you get your Oct/Nov sticky, healthy baby! Please keep us updated <3



Heather.1987 said:


> Eeeeeekkkk first appointment finally in 13 hours after waiting over a month!!!!!! Im so nervous and excited!!!! Ive had a pretty uneventful pg...besides the tummy aches, constipation, ms, and acne...so everything should be fine....but still nervous for the chance its not!!!

Let us know how it goes! 


As for me, I'm at work and I really feel like I am going to barf. I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Kdmalk eat as much crap as you want!!! :hugs: hope you get your fall bfp! 

Starluck I feel the EXACT same right now. I'm at work and trying so hard not to vomit. I want to go home but it's not really doable right now. I felt fine yesterday at work...wish that could be the same today :( really takes a toll on my work!


----------



## starluck

kissesandhugs, it makes it so hard to concentrate at work :( Then I don't get as much done as I'd like (although I'm still meeting all my timelines) - but I still feel annoyed that I didn't get everything on my list done. ::sigh::

Does anyone have recommendations for thick, super comfy leggings? I think my winter 'outfit' is going to mostly be leggings with sweaters and boots. It will probably be the most comfortable outfit for my growing belly. Plus, I feel pretty in that type of outfit which will really help my self-esteem as I get bigger. My self esteem is already taking a big hit with an expanding midline :(


----------



## Shilo

starluck - I haven't tried them but I have read on lots of forums that Old Navy has nice thick leggings, including maternity. I plan to get some to try soon.

Ok, going through and updating the front page now. Sorry I'm behind guys!


----------



## Shilo

I think I have the front page up to date. If I missed anyone, please let me know.

ttcbabyisom - I don't know if you're still around but while going through and updating, I noticed that your signature said you lost the baby. I am so sorry. Please feel free to talk here if you need anyone to talk to. I hope you're doing as okay as you can be <3

zaycain - I hope you are doing okay too. I'm so sorry. We're always here if you need.


----------



## preg_pilot

kissesandhugs - ahh, heartburn, the loveliest pregnancy symptom of all  ;

susannah - I so admire people who tandem nurse, and nurse until 2 years or more. Not sore if I could do it myself. I work so much away from home... 

NDH - see above comment, I admire you :) 

Nikoru - MS sucks big time  I´m having similar symptoms as you. :hugs: 
I´m taking care of an almost 2 year old (turns 2 in February), and work too. Thankfully I have most of November off work on winter vacation :)

kdmalk - I hope you´ll feel better soon. :hugs: 

Heather - congrats, fx for a good appointment :) 

starluck - ooh, thick leggings sound so comfy right now. I´m mostly wearing sports pants...
Your midline will look flattering soon enough :hugs:


AFM - Had my midwife appointment this morning. She´s wonderful. I´m getting extra help with coping with my fear of giving birth again. I´ll get an interview on week 30 with a doctor, making a plan for my upcoming birth and everything :) 
Next up is a blood test and a glucose screening test on Monday, then an interview with a doula on the 25th, and a 12 week scan on the 26th :happydance:


----------



## Shilo

I forgot to post here about it but I had an unplanned scan on Tuesday at 10 weeks. Baby was fine and measuring perfectly. Well, technically it's measuring 3 days behind at 9+4 but it has this whole time. My last scan was 11 days before that and it was measuring exactly 11 days more than that one so, perfect! Heartbeat was 173.
 



Attached Files:







10weekscensored.jpg
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## starluck

preg_pilot said:


> kissesandhugs - ahh, heartburn, the loveliest pregnancy symptom of all  ;
> 
> susannah - I so admire people who tandem nurse, and nurse until 2 years or more. Not sore if I could do it myself. I work so much away from home...
> 
> NDH - see above comment, I admire you :)
> 
> Nikoru - MS sucks big time  I´m having similar symptoms as you. :hugs:
> I´m taking care of an almost 2 year old (turns 2 in February), and work too. Thankfully I have most of November off work on winter vacation :)
> 
> kdmalk - I hope you´ll feel better soon. :hugs:
> 
> Heather - congrats, fx for a good appointment :)
> 
> starluck - ooh, thick leggings sound so comfy right now. I´m mostly wearing sports pants...
> Your midline will look flattering soon enough :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM - Had my midwife appointment this morning. She´s wonderful. I´m getting extra help with coping with my fear of giving birth again. I´ll get an interview on week 30 with a doctor, making a plan for my upcoming birth and everything :)
> Next up is a blood test and a glucose screening test on Monday, then an interview with a doula on the 25th, and a 12 week scan on the 26th :happydance:

Thanks preg_pilot :) I'm so glad you like your midwife and getting help with your fears! You can do it <3


----------



## zaycain

Hi everyone, 

So.. the baby stopped growing at 6w +3d. I have cried two days straight, but today.. I feel positive, at peace and I know things will be ok. 

I have a scheduled D&C tomorrow. My hubby is the greatest and I am thankful for him and you ladies for the support. 

Hopefully I'll be able to pop in with good news in the next few months. :) 

Thanks again for all the support and lots of love to you June bugs!

xoxo

-z


----------



## Beadette

zaycain said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So.. the baby stopped growing at 6w +3d. I have cried two days straight, but today.. I feel positive, at peace and I know things will be ok.
> 
> I have a scheduled D&C tomorrow. My hubby is the greatest and I am thankful for him and you ladies for the support.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to pop in with good news in the next few months. :)
> 
> Thanks again for all the support and lots of love to you June bugs!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> -z

Lots of love. Am glad you are feeling positive but be kind to yourself. I found the loss forums on here an incredible source of support after my mmc's. Good luck for the future xxx


----------



## kissesandhugs

Zaycain I'm so sorry :cry: how terrible but I'm glad you're feeling better today. Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

zaycain said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So.. the baby stopped growing at 6w +3d. I have cried two days straight, but today.. I feel positive, at peace and I know things will be ok.
> 
> I have a scheduled D&C tomorrow. My hubby is the greatest and I am thankful for him and you ladies for the support.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to pop in with good news in the next few months. :)
> 
> Thanks again for all the support and lots of love to you June bugs!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> -z

So so sorry. I went through the same thing a couple of weeks ago now, and I was the same. I cried for about a day, but then woke up one morning feeling a lot more positive! You can get through this and will be ok :hugs:

Best of luck tomorrow, and so glad you have a supportive hubby x


----------



## susannah14

I'm so very sorry zaycain. Take care of yourself.


----------



## coucou11

So sorry to hear that Zaycain, good luck and hoping for the best for you and your hubby very soon.


----------



## nicoley

Awe zaycain..I'm so sorry Hun..but yes you will get through this...bit plenty of rest..please keep us updated..


----------



## KatBar

zaycain said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So.. the baby stopped growing at 6w +3d. I have cried two days straight, but today.. I feel positive, at peace and I know things will be ok.
> 
> I have a scheduled D&C tomorrow. My hubby is the greatest and I am thankful for him and you ladies for the support.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to pop in with good news in the next few months. :)
> 
> Thanks again for all the support and lots of love to you June bugs!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> -z

Sorry Zaycain :(. I could only imagine how upsetting it would be to be in your position! I'm glad you're feeling more at peace now, and really hope it's not too long before you're back here again! Hope tomorrow isn't too uncomfortable! Rest up hun! :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry to hear that zaycain big :hugs:


----------



## starsunshine

:cry: I'm so sorry zaycain. 

I went to work this morning, burst into tears and was promptly sent home. My ms seems to have gotten worse this past week. I've booked my first scan its on December the 4th, I'll be 12 weeks exactly so excited.


----------



## kit603

So sorry zaycain :hugs: Thinking of you xx

I thought I'd eased up on the MS front... I've barely had any for the last couple of days and even stopped wearing my seabands 3-4 days ago because I didn't need them, then I felt terrible when I went to bed last night and worse when I got up this morning. I've already vomited and I've had constant nausea for around 2 hours :( 


Congrats on the scan Shilo :thumbup:


----------



## Snufkin

I feel terrible today...I shouted at my two-year-old. I wanted to take her to the shops to get some fruit and stuff for dinner tonight and she was not cooperating at all. Didn't want to walk, didn't want to be picked up, didn't want to sit in the cart...I didn't even make it to the front doors of the shop before it got too much for me and I just turned around again and walked her back to the car. She got in the car without a struggle but then started shouting at me, and I'm so exhausted from this constant nausea that I couldn't keep myself from shouting back. I feel rotten. We did have a big cuddle when we got in and we're friends again, but she really deserves more patience than I've shown her today...poor girl is being parked in the living room most of the day because I can't even face taking her to the park...I feel so bad for her. :(


----------



## starsunshine

Oh no snufkin I feel for you, your toddler will be fine though they are tough cookies. My son is at the child minder whilst I stay at home sick, I totally get it. It woop be gone soon though so put a Disney cartoon on and rest up yourself.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I've been the same with my 2 year old. It's so hard dealing with the nausea on top of his random tantrums. I wanted to cry yesterday I was having such a hard time and feeling guilty for laying on the couch all evening after work...


----------



## mangoberry

So sorry to hear Zaycain (hugs) I really hope to see you soon in here!


----------



## starluck

I'm so sorry zaycain :cry::hugs: I hope to hear great news from you soon! Take care and get plenty of rest <3


----------



## starluck

:hugs: Snufkin :hugs: I can't imagine feeling this way and having to take care of a toddler at the same time. Don't beat up on yourself, it's completely understandable.


----------



## Snufkin

Thanks everyone, it's good to know it's not just me that's a bit overwhelmed with all this. I do feel a bit better this afternoon and I did take my daughter for a little walk to throw leaves in the little stream at the bottom of the road and to the playpark, so all's good again. We'll just get a curry for dinner. :D


----------



## starluck

mmmm curry take out sounds delicious! I've had no energy to cook lately. I LOVE cooking and usually try a new recipe every week, but I just can't do it lately. Take out sounds perfect!


----------



## starsunshine

So me and oh dtd and I had a big bleed after :( it has settled down now thank goodness but I've been told no more sex until 12 week scan.


----------



## preg_pilot

zaycain - I am so sorry :hugs: Give yourself time. 

starsunshine - MS sucks :(

Snufkin - it´s so difficult to take care of a child when feeling so sick, let alone a 2 year old :hugs: you´re doing a wonderful job.

starsunshine - damn, hope it doesn´t bleed any more :hugs:


AFM - I managed to swim 600m today, and didn´t take my lunch nap. Feel so proud of myself, but also exhausted ;)


----------



## kissesandhugs

How's everyone feeling these days? I'm still nausea and exhausted 24/7. Nothing new lol.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## starsunshine

I'm still feeling awful but if I remember week 8 was horrible last time so I'm hoping next week is better! I want to try to go out on the bike today I've been so lazy because I really haven't felt like doing anything but I think that might be part of the problem so I'm going to force myself out today for a short ride. I'm hoping it helps.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Still struggling to cook and know what to eat. Nausea some days are worse than others. Tired, even though I am going to bed about 10.15 and waking about 7.30.
Otherwise full of the joys of pregnancy! and counting down to the 12 wk scan and being able to tell everyone :)


----------



## thurl30

zaycain said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So.. the baby stopped growing at 6w +3d. I have cried two days straight, but today.. I feel positive, at peace and I know things will be ok.
> 
> I have a scheduled D&C tomorrow. My hubby is the greatest and I am thankful for him and you ladies for the support.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to pop in with good news in the next few months. :)
> 
> Thanks again for all the support and lots of love to you June bugs!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> -z

So sorry to hear this, take the time you need to recover and I hope to hear good news from you in the near future, take care :hugs:


----------



## melissaelaine

As odd as this sounds, I am a bit jealous of you ladies with symptoms. I don't really have any. I'm 8 weeks today and the only thing I really feel is exhaustion. I'm not nauseous. Occasionally I feel a little faint. And my breasts are very veiny and maybe slightly bigger. But that's it! Really hoping things are still on track for me. We have our second ultrasound Friday!


----------



## kit603

I think I may have found the heartbeat this morning at 9w6days :cloud9:

I've been trying every few days (2/3 times a week) since 8 weeks and hadn't found it yet, although I did keep hearing something around 130bpm on the right side and wondered if that could be it. Then, this morning I found a much faster heartbeat than I usually hear and the Doppler registered it as being 160-170. I found it about halfway between the pubic bone and my belly button and just slightly to the left of the centre. 

I've uploaded an audio file but it's not brilliant quality as I put my Doppler on loudspeaker then recorded on my phone. Am I just crazy or is this it ? :haha:

ETA: For some reason when you try and download the MP4 it downloads as attachment.php and then music players don't recognise it, but if you tell windows media player to just try and play it anyway then it works. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Audio 2 Mp4.mp4
File size: 337 KB
Views: 9


----------



## starsunshine

So I tried a little walk and felt so sick I had to go back home pretty much straight away :( I've got some travel sickness bands now that came today so I'm hoping they work wonders (but not holding my breath!) 

Those of you at 9/10 weeks please tell me it has started to get better already!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Let me know about the sea bands! I'd love to try them. I can't open the audio file on my phone sorry :/ if it was 160-170 then it's definitely the heartbeat!! :) I'm jealous of the no symptoms :haha: the nausea is so severe it takes over my whole life..


----------



## mdscpa

kit603 said:


> I think I may have found the heartbeat this morning at 9w6days :cloud9:
> 
> I've been trying every few days (2/3 times a week) since 8 weeks and hadn't found it yet, although I did keep hearing something around 130bpm on the right side and wondered if that could be it. Then, this morning I found a much faster heartbeat than I usually hear and the Doppler registered it as being 160-170. I found it about halfway between the pubic bone and my belly button and just slightly to the left of the centre.
> 
> I've uploaded an audio file but it's not brilliant quality as I put my Doppler on loudspeaker then recorded on my phone. Am I just crazy or is this it ? :haha:
> 
> ETA: For some reason when you try and download the MP4 it downloads as attachment.php and then music players don't recognise it, but if you tell windows media player to just try and play it anyway then it works. :shrug:


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations for finding the heartbeat that soon.. Listened to it a couple of times :lol: I'm so jealous right now... I can't wait for my doppler to arrive anytime this week will surely try to use it as soon as it arrives.


----------



## kit603

Thanks :) Glad I'm not just obsessing over nothing :haha: 

Starsunshine - I bought seabands too and I definitely think that they really helped. I had bad MS from about 6/7 weeks onwards and until I got the seabands it was terrible. It did settle down at the end of week 8/start of week 9 and I briefly stopped wearing them but my MS is back again at the moment :( 

mdscpa - Good luck when your Doppler arrives but try not to be too disheartened if it takes a while to find, I really didn't expect to find mine this early at all. :hugs:


----------



## mangoberry

melissaelaine said:


> As odd as this sounds, I am a bit jealous of you ladies with symptoms. I don't really have any. I'm 8 weeks today and the only thing I really feel is exhaustion. I'm not nauseous. Occasionally I feel a little faint. And my breasts are very veiny and maybe slightly bigger. But that's it! Really hoping things are still on track for me. We have our second ultrasound Friday!

Same here, I feel jealous of you ladies who have some major symptoms - as that atleast tells you that everything is on track. The only symptoms I have are very tender breasts and they feel a little fuller. Get tired very quickly, feel dizzy sometimes and getting random cravings(but that might just be me thinking oh I am pregnant so I have the right to feel so :) )


----------



## mdscpa

kit603 said:


> Thanks :) Glad I'm not just obsessing over nothing :haha:
> 
> Starsunshine - I bought seabands too and I definitely think that they really helped. I had bad MS from about 6/7 weeks onwards and until I got the seabands it was terrible. It did settle down at the end of week 8/start of week 9 and I briefly stopped wearing them but my MS is back again at the moment :(
> 
> mdscpa - Good luck when your Doppler arrives but try not to be too disheartened if it takes a while to find, I really didn't expect to find mine this early at all. :hugs:

Don't you worry hun coz I'm not expecting to hear it this soon but i'll be lucky if i did :haha: I am being careful not to get my hopes up after all the instructions recommended using it after 12 weeks. Still I will try :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

kit603 said:


> I think I may have found the heartbeat this morning at 9w6days :cloud9:
> 
> I've been trying every few days (2/3 times a week) since 8 weeks and hadn't found it yet, although I did keep hearing something around 130bpm on the right side and wondered if that could be it. Then, this morning I found a much faster heartbeat than I usually hear and the Doppler registered it as being 160-170. I found it about halfway between the pubic bone and my belly button and just slightly to the left of the centre.
> 
> I've uploaded an audio file but it's not brilliant quality as I put my Doppler on loudspeaker then recorded on my phone. Am I just crazy or is this it ? :haha:
> 
> ETA: For some reason when you try and download the MP4 it downloads as attachment.php and then music players don't recognise it, but if you tell windows media player to just try and play it anyway then it works. :shrug:

Kit603, i used the audio you uploaded here and added some photos so everybody can just watch and hear your baby's heartbeat. Hope you don't mind.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMprkDH-JDc


----------



## kissesandhugs

mdscpa said:


> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have found the heartbeat this morning at 9w6days :cloud9:
> 
> I've been trying every few days (2/3 times a week) since 8 weeks and hadn't found it yet, although I did keep hearing something around 130bpm on the right side and wondered if that could be it. Then, this morning I found a much faster heartbeat than I usually hear and the Doppler registered it as being 160-170. I found it about halfway between the pubic bone and my belly button and just slightly to the left of the centre.
> 
> I've uploaded an audio file but it's not brilliant quality as I put my Doppler on loudspeaker then recorded on my phone. Am I just crazy or is this it ? :haha:
> 
> ETA: For some reason when you try and download the MP4 it downloads as attachment.php and then music players don't recognise it, but if you tell windows media player to just try and play it anyway then it works. :shrug:
> 
> Kit603, i used the audio you uploaded here and added some photos so everybody can just watch and hear your baby's heartbeat. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMprkDH-JDcClick to expand...

Aww how sweet! I heard it and it's definitely baby!!!!


----------



## kit603

mdscpa said:


> Don't you worry hun coz I'm not expecting to hear it this soon but i'll be lucky if i did :haha: I am being careful not to get my hopes up after all the instructions recommended using it after 12 weeks. Still I will try :haha:

I don't think we can help but try early... we're too impatient :haha: It's a bit like when I was TTC and testing early in the 2WW... I knew I'd probably not see a BFP but still couldn't help testing stupidly early. :blush:



mdscpa said:


> Kit603, i used the audio you uploaded here and added some photos so everybody can just watch and hear your baby's heartbeat. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMprkDH-JDc

Thank you :thumbup: That's actually really helpful, most people are struggling to listen to it from the BnB attachment but I don't have a youtube account.



kissesandhugs said:


> Aww how sweet! I heard it and it's definitely baby!!!!

Thanks :)


----------



## mdscpa

kit603 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Don't you worry hun coz I'm not expecting to hear it this soon but i'll be lucky if i did :haha: I am being careful not to get my hopes up after all the instructions recommended using it after 12 weeks. Still I will try :haha:
> 
> I don't think we can help but try early... we're too impatient :haha: It's a bit like when I was TTC and testing early in the 2WW... I knew I'd probably not see a BFP but still couldn't help testing stupidly early. :blush:Click to expand...


With this one i'm pretty sure i'll be impatient.... But with POAS, i have the greatest patience ever. :lol: :haha: Always testing when :af: is due.. :haha:


----------



## kit603

mdscpa said:


> With this one i'm pretty sure i'll be impatient.... But with POAS, i have the greatest patience ever. :lol: :haha: Always testing when :af: is due.. :haha:

I had absolutely no self-control.. total POAS addict. :blush: I don't think I ever waited for AF to be due lol.


----------



## Rach87

Hi june bugs! Crashing to ask shilo how you made the cute ticker logo, im in the july group and wanted to try and make one for them. However I may be joining you ladies, im due july 1st, but have lupus and was told the majority give birth early, have my first scan this wed at 7w0d. So I should know then if ill be scooting on over to this thread. Hope all you mamas are doing well :)


----------



## smoore

I feel like my nausea let up a little yesterday. I didn't have the feeling of I have to snack every two hours or I feel sick. Hopefully, I'm not jinxing myself by saying that!


----------



## Shilo

Rach87 said:


> Hi june bugs! Crashing to ask shilo how you made the cute ticker logo, im in the july group and wanted to try and make one for them. However I may be joining you ladies, im due july 1st, but have lupus and was told the majority give birth early, have my first scan this wed at 7w0d. So I should know then if ill be scooting on over to this thread. Hope all you mamas are doing well :)

I made them in Photoshop. If someone messages me with what you guys want, I may be able to get something made for you.


----------



## susannah14

I don't want to jinx myself, but my nausea started easing up on Friday, and it's been lifting for 3 days now! I PRAY PRAY PRAY that this is the beginning of the end...but I know last time I had good stretches and bad stretches so I might just be in a good stretch. I am after all barely 10 weeks!

Yay kit for hearing the heartbeat! Early too! My OB found mine earlier this week and it's like magic hearing that. Even for the 2nd baby, just as amazing!


----------



## weewdy

I havent posted for a few days but i have been keeping up to date with everything. 

I have been feeling terrible, after saying my nausea was away it came back with a bang. I am also back down to pre pregnancy weight after gaining 5lbs. I am struggling to drink and i am probably dehydrated and i know i should be drinking more so from tomorrow i will log all my liquid. Does anyone know how much fluid i should have in 24hrs?

I stupidly felt better today and decided (after about a 5min conversation with my oh) to throw our bedroom furniture out and move my daughters into our room. We started straight away and now i wish i hadnt done it. All my dd stuff is my old chest of drawers and i am giving my wardrobe to someone i know that has no furniture. So after 5 hrs i am bedded feeling exhausted and sick.


----------



## Snufkin

I think it's the same as always, aim for about 2 litres, or 8 glasses, or 1/2 a gallon...have you tried things like lemonade or ginger ale? Helps me a tiny bit. ;) or try half apple juice half fizzy water, it's so refreshing!


----------



## preg_pilot

kit - definitely sounds like baby´s heartbeat :) 

starsunshine - I´m at 9 weeks 5 days. I got 2-3 days off MS last week, but it´s back... :nope: 

susannah - Symptoms come and go, might hit you full force tomorrow :hugs: 

weewdy - 2-3 liters daily. At least 2 liters... It´s also good to drink gatorade, or if you don´t like it, 3-5x a week make a mix where you put in hot water, 1/2 tsp of salt, 1-2tsp of sugar (to taste) and a little bit of milk to cool down. Helps with dehydration...
I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## NDH

A good formula for determining the amount of fluids require is to halve your weight ( in pounds) and thats how many ounces you need. If you consume diuretics youll obviously need more than someone qho only drinks water and milk.


----------



## Beadette

I've been drinking the same as I would normally (which isn't loads but not terrible either) and I'm finding that I'm absolutely gasping thirsty at bedtime. I've been drinking about 3 pints before bed to try and satisfy the thirst. Is excessive thirst a sign of GD? It's only a night though. Strange.


----------



## susannah14

Yep nausea started coming back tonight. Ugh. Wishful thinking. 

The other day I was so thirsty I drank a soda, then an ENORMOUS fruit smoothie and chased it with 12 oz water. All in about an hour. I didn't pee for like 4 hours either so my body just sucked it up. I must have really needed that. Let's all remember to drink ladies!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm drinking loads more than usual, but still always thirsty. If i drank though anymore i wouldn't get off the loo! Only have 1 or 2 cups of tea, otherwise its water or squash.


----------



## jaan613

Hi Ladies.
Zaycain, so sorry to hear bout your loss. :( *Hug*

I think MS is slowly creeping in on me. I wake up and want to throw up, but just dry heaving at this point. The thought of food makes me feel yucky and although I try to have a toast or fruit in the AM with a glass of fresh fruit juice, I cannot have my first meal till at least 3 or 4pm. Does this happen to anyone? No appetite till later in the day? I end up having a meal at like 4pm which is like lunch and dinner combined. Then I'll have a small snack like yoghurt or something light before bedtime. 

My biggest symptom is that I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOO tired. I really admire all of you with kids and jobs. I work with my inlaws so I have been taking it easy. My body aches sooooo much, my legs, my knees, my calves, feels like I've run a marathon everyday!

Next scan tomorrow AM, to check on my SCH. Hope it's gone!

Hope y'all are doing well :) xx


----------



## Snufkin

Fingers crossed your SCH will be gone or at least shrunk a bit! I'm the same, I eat a bit of breakfast (in bed, thanks to my lovely OH) and then I don't really feel hungry or fancy anything else until late afternoon...I do try to force myself to eat a bit around lunchtime though, as I feel like it makes my nausea slightly less. I've found fruit toast to be great for breakfast and my lunch snack, it's pretty high energy so even if I only manage a bit it'll keep me going for a while. I've also made some plain pancakes the other day and they seemed to be staying down really well, too. Breakfast carbs for me! :D 

We've finally sold the flat now, so if another house comes up that we like we can just swoop in and make an offer, yay! Such a shame we missed out on that last one though, it really was perfect. :( 

I have another 3 weeks until my first scan, cannot wait! I'd be tempted to book a private one, but money is tight and with Christmas coming up I can't really justify it (we don't go overboard with presents, but we have large families, so by the time everyone has a little thing it still ends up quite a lot.) 
Speaking of christmas...what's everyone getting their older kids? I'm thinking about getting our daughter (2) a cheap digital camera, not one of the kiddy ones, but just a cheap regular one (I've seen some for around £30-40) she's quite handy with stuff like that and tries to snap pictures with my phone all the time, and she never throws things so I'm not too worried she'd break it. 
I also need little presents (<£10) for my nieces (1&3), so if anyone has any brilliant ideas, please let me know! ;)


----------



## Nikoru0111

So I started bleeding again. Red. I think I have thrush too and I don't know if that is the cause or the brown spotting I had earlier was just the start of something :( aaah bleeding is so scary! If having awful morning sickness wasn't enough...now I have to cope with bleeding and the worst part is Im terrified of miscarrying all alone and my husband works LONG hours. I don't want to go to the hospital alone either. I'm just finding everything scary :(


----------



## Snufkin

Oh no! Feet up! When will your husband be home? Are you going to go to the hospital when he's back or wait and see? Again, you do still have that SCH, so some bleeding may not even be a bad thing...maybe it's finally draining? I've never had thrush, so not sure if that could be the reason...

Are you having any cramps, or "just" the bleeding? I think you'd have quite a lot of pain if you were miscarrying...

Fingers tightly crossed it's nothing, or thrush, or your SCH finally saying good-bye.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no hope its 'just' the sch causing the bleeding Nikoru and nothing worse. Did the hospital say anything to you about what to do if bleeding happened again, how long to leave it etc..?


----------



## Nikoru0111

No they didn't say. I don't have cramps at the moment just a bit of gas pain and I'm still throwing up :( im just going to wait until Saturday I think. Unless I start to bleed heavily and/or have severe cramps. I just want my husband to be with me. Anyway I'm going to try and get some sleep now it's nerly midnight here and my husband only just got in. He is having a REaLLY rough time at work and has been working very long hours and is scared to go in tomorrow. He keeps saying he is useless. We are in a very scary, dark and tough place at the moment. I hope we can crawl out of it soon.


----------



## starsunshine

Oh no nikoru that sounds really stressful. I hope you're able to get some sleep and your husband is able to relax a bit more at work. Hopefully this is just the sch working it's way out but you definitely need to take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hugs: hope things get easier for you both x


----------



## susannah14

Nic hopefully it's just the SCH. :hugs:

What do you guys do after you throw up? do you eat something shortly after? Do you not eat for awhile? Do you usually feel better right after you throw up?

Today I threw up for the second time (almost constant nausea but I've been lucky keeping the barfs away) and I had a bagel afterwards. I figured food in my tummy would be a good thing.


----------



## mdscpa

https://www.auplod.com/u/olpuad42490.gif​


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well guys, thank you for having me in your group but I'm going to have to leave. We went in Tuesday for our 8w5d ultrasound and baby's heart was no longer beating. Worst pain ever. This is nothing new for me. This is now my 5th baby loss. I'm so sad. So we won't be having a June baby now. I wish all of you in here the very best of luck and i hope you all have smooth wonderful pregnancies. Thank you for being here for me the short time i was in here. You all are amazing.

Here's my final picture of my sweet angel now gone to heaven. It measured 8w3d. :cry:


----------



## Beadette

I am so dreadfully sorry for your loss! Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## weewdy

I am so sorry. I hope you have a sticky bean soon.


----------



## thurl30

Im so sorry to hear that ttcbabyisom that's so sad, sending you lots of hugs, I'm praying you get your happy ending very soon, take care :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

ttcbabyisom said:


> Well guys, thank you for having me in your group but I'm going to have to leave. We went in Tuesday for our 8w5d ultrasound and baby's heart was no longer beating. Worst pain ever. This is nothing new for me. This is now my 5th baby loss. I'm so sad. So we won't be having a June baby now. I wish all of you in here the very best of luck and i hope you all have smooth wonderful pregnancies. Thank you for being here for me the short time i was in here. You all are amazing.
> 
> Here's my final picture of my sweet angel now gone to heaven. It measured 8w3d. :cry:
> 
> View attachment 819225

I'm so sorry that you have to go through this again Danielle.... :hugs:

My prayers are with you and DH....


----------



## 30mummyof1

ttcbabyisom I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your rainbow baby really soon x


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ttcbabyisom oh I'm so sorry :cry: thinking about you and DH :hugs:


----------



## kit603

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## susannah14

ttcbabyisom said:


> Well guys, thank you for having me in your group but I'm going to have to leave. We went in Tuesday for our 8w5d ultrasound and baby's heart was no longer beating. Worst pain ever. This is nothing new for me. This is now my 5th baby loss. I'm so sad. So we won't be having a June baby now. I wish all of you in here the very best of luck and i hope you all have smooth wonderful pregnancies. Thank you for being here for me the short time i was in here. You all are amazing.
> 
> Here's my final picture of my sweet angel now gone to heaven. It measured 8w3d. :cry:
> 
> View attachment 819225

I read this in your journal and haven't been able to stop thinking about you for days. It's just not fair. Do your doctors have any idea why you keep losing babies? There has to be a reason! Sorry you don't have to talk about this, just talking out loud. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## susannah14

mdscpa said:


> https://www.auplod.com/u/olpuad42490.gif​

lol! Why thank you :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Nikoru - I hope it turns out to be your sch emptying out. :hugs: 

ttcbabyisom - I´m so sorry for your loss. Take care, and I´ll be sending positive thoughts your way... :hugs:


----------



## NDH

So.sorry for your loss ttcbaby :( 5 losses in a row must be unimaginably devastating :(

Sorry about the bleeding again Nic :( Bleeding in pregnancy.really can mess with your head. I've had bright red spotting for over a week now (heavier than what I'd generally call spotting but not heavy enough that I would class as actual bleeding either) and its disconcerting. especially.once started lightly cramping 5 days ago.


----------



## KatBar

I am so sorry ttcbabyisom :cry:! I can't imagine how terrible that would be to go through. Take care of yourself!! :hugs:


----------



## 6footnoodle

So sorry for your loss ttcbabyisom :(

Hope your bleeding is just the sch Nikoru. 


Afm I had my first scan on Friday. There was a heartbeat :) I haven't had any spotting in about 5 days so im hoping that's gone. There was no sch on the ultrasound so not sure what the spotting was from. I am measuring 3 days behind. And the heartbeat was 118. Is that normal at 6w5d?


----------



## smoore

6footnoodle said:


> Afm I had my first scan on Friday. There was a heartbeat :) I haven't had any spotting in about 5 days so im hoping that's gone. There was no sch on the ultrasound so not sure what the spotting was from. I am measuring 3 days behind. And the heartbeat was 118. Is that normal at 6w5d?

I've heard that dating in the beginning is tricky. As long as the doctor/u/s person wasn't concerned, I'd be happy!! :) 



I'm so sorry ttcbbyisom! :hugs:


----------



## Nikoru0111

NDH said:


> So.sorry for your loss ttcbaby :( 5 losses in a row must be unimaginably devastating :(
> 
> Sorry about the bleeding again Nic :( Bleeding in pregnancy.really can mess with your head. I've had bright red spotting for over a week now (heavier than what I'd generally call spotting but not heavy enough that I would class as actual bleeding either) and its disconcerting. especially.once started lightly cramping 5 days ago.

Ttcbaby I'm so so sorry :( 

NDH I'm sorry that you are going through some bleeding too. It really is scary. Let's keep our fingers crossed and next time I'm able to go to the shrine I'll say a word for us both.

Snufkin- so sorry your Christmas post got overlooked, that's probably my fault. Hopefully we can return to your post after everyone has given their love and support to ttcbaby.

AFM-Still feeling awful today, really nauseous. I guess maybe I'm just getting good and bad days. I feel really guilty not working when my husband is struggling at work and he comes home and does his best to look after me. I really don't think I'd be able to go into work that often even if I was working though, in my last job I think I took 3 sick days in 4 years so I pretty much always went in. Granted I never had a sick bug in that time, maybe I'm a wuss with vomiting. I just feel useless right now.


----------



## _Anya_

Nikoru0111, I hope your bleeding stops soon! Fingers crossed!


----------



## starsunshine

I've just been to the doctors and been signed off with morning sickness for the rest of the week, at least I don't have to stress about going back to work until Monday now. She offered me the anti sickness meds but I refused, I don't even have paracetamol so no way I'll be taking those!


----------



## Snorman

Hi guys!
Do you have any tips on breakfast..?
I can't eat solid foods that early, and smoothies just don't make me full..
I tried eating quark (I've been eating it for breakfast for like 2 years), but it took me about one hour and a half to just eat about 100grams..

Love!


----------



## starsunshine

I'm having porridge really watery but it doesn't stay down so not sure if that helps or not, it might work for you if you give it lots of milk?


----------



## Snufkin

Maybe try having whatever you can stomach just to fill a gap and then have a more solid breakfast a little later? You could have a yoghurt at your normal breakfast time, then eat a bit of toast an hour later or something? Would that maybe work? For me, little and often seems to be doing the trick...


----------



## jaan613

ttcbabyisom so so so so so so so sorry :( *hug*


----------



## jaan613

Went in for my ultrasound today, SCH is still there, but minimal now. Don't have to go back till Dec 9. 

Heartbeat today at 7w3d was 148. Last week at 6w4d it was 127. :)

Still feeling yucky with food, all i've had today was a piece of fruit and pasta with some pesto. Deciding what to do for dinner, maybe just a bagel. Can't handle being in the kitchen and smells associated with cooking!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jaan613 said:



> Went in for my ultrasound today, SCH is still there, but minimal now. Don't have to go back till Dec 9.
> 
> Heartbeat today at 7w3d was 148. Last week at 6w4d it was 127. :)
> 
> Still feeling yucky with food, all i've had today was a piece of fruit and pasta with some peso. Deciding what to do for dinner, maybe just a bagel. Can't handle being in the kitchen and smells associated with cooking!

:cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

susannah14 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Well guys, thank you for having me in your group but I'm going to have to leave. We went in Tuesday for our 8w5d ultrasound and baby's heart was no longer beating. Worst pain ever. This is nothing new for me. This is now my 5th baby loss. I'm so sad. So we won't be having a June baby now. I wish all of you in here the very best of luck and i hope you all have smooth wonderful pregnancies. Thank you for being here for me the short time i was in here. You all are amazing.
> 
> Here's my final picture of my sweet angel now gone to heaven. It measured 8w3d. :cry:
> 
> View attachment 819225
> 
> 
> I read this in your journal and haven't been able to stop thinking about you for days. It's just not fair. Do your doctors have any idea why you keep losing babies? There has to be a reason! Sorry you don't have to talk about this, just talking out loud. Take care of yourself :hugs:Click to expand...

this one they think might be chromosomal the way it looked on my last scan. i don't know. i thought it looked ok, just no heart beating. We'll find out after today though. The others, they think it was a blood issue so we were treating that this time with blood thinners and progesterone and that was to be the fix. So we just don't know what happened to this one just yet. :cry:


----------



## starluck

I'm playing catch up after a few days so if I missed any of you/something important, it's not intentional :) 

ttcbabyisom, I'm so, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Can they determine the cause of all this? 

Regarding m/s - little meals every couple hours are working best for me. I've actually felt much better in that department for the last few days - which is awesome, but also has me worried since I'm just 7 weeks and this is when it usually gets worse for most people :wacko: Then again, I've had nausea since 5 dpo, so maybe it has run it's course? I have another prenatal appointment today at the birthing center (I graduated from the fertility clinic, yay!) :happydance: Hopefully I get an u/s today to put my mind at ease :) I can't wait to meet the midwives; hopefully this is a good group because I have my heart set on birthing there.

kit, yay for finding the heartbeat!

snufkin, yeah for breakfast carbs! I'm not much help with the toys for Christmas for 1 and 3 year olds - I don't have much experience with babies/kids (I'm in for a big learning!!!) 

:hugs:Nikoru:hugs: I'm so sorry you and your husband are going through so much right now. Lean into your spiritual beliefs - everything will work out exactly as it should :hugs:


----------



## starluck

I'm so sorry ttcbabyisom :( Please let us know what they find and what your next steps are if you are up to visiting the thread. I would love to cheer you on!


----------



## susannah14

ttcbabyisom said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Well guys, thank you for having me in your group but I'm going to have to leave. We went in Tuesday for our 8w5d ultrasound and baby's heart was no longer beating. Worst pain ever. This is nothing new for me. This is now my 5th baby loss. I'm so sad. So we won't be having a June baby now. I wish all of you in here the very best of luck and i hope you all have smooth wonderful pregnancies. Thank you for being here for me the short time i was in here. You all are amazing.
> 
> Here's my final picture of my sweet angel now gone to heaven. It measured 8w3d. :cry:
> 
> View attachment 819225
> 
> 
> I read this in your journal and haven't been able to stop thinking about you for days. It's just not fair. Do your doctors have any idea why you keep losing babies? There has to be a reason! Sorry you don't have to talk about this, just talking out loud. Take care of yourself :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> this one they think might be chromosomal the way it looked on my last scan. i don't know. i thought it looked ok, just no heart beating. We'll find out after today though. The others, they think it was a blood issue so we were treating that this time with blood thinners and progesterone and that was to be the fix. So we just don't know what happened to this one just yet. :cry:Click to expand...

So best case scenario is they know how to fix the blood problem and this was just a weird flukey chromosomal thing. Hopefully next one will be a sticky. We are all rooting for you!


----------



## Snufkin

I'm bored, so I just looked at that chinese gender chart thing and realised 3 things!
1) when entering the dates for my daughter, I'm predicted a girl, which she obviously is.
2) when entering my dates for this pregnancy, I'm predicted a boy, which I always wanted, but now I'm actually not so sure anymore...I know about girls, 80%+ of my family are girls...of course I'm happy either way!!
3) I probably conceived this pregnancy on 13/9/2014 and my due date with my daughter was 13/9/2012. That same date was also my grannies birthday (I think she was born in 1912, but would need to ask/check her grave) So my daughter was due 100 years after my granny was born. clearly missed a chance of naming her after granny, there. 

funny it took me so long to realise that last one :D Maybe we'll call this one after my gran, though I only really like the name in German, it's not as nice with the English pronunciation...and also it's my niece's middle name (which is why it was out of the game for number 1, but now I don't think I care as much...)


----------



## Snufkin

oh, how did I miss your post babyisom?? I'm so sorry you're going through that again. It does sound like your doctors finally have an idea of what's going on though, and they'll hopefully have a good plan for you going forward! big hugs for you and everyone else who's suffered losses...it's not fair.


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies, so I'm on count down to the big 12 week scan, it's next Tuesday 18th, I'm very very nervous, who else has their date and is on countdown with me?


----------



## Shilo

My next appointment is Dec. 4th when I'll be 14+2. Everyone will be on vacation for Thanksgiving when I'm 12 weeks so no 12 week appointment. I'm not sure if I'll be getting a scan because they're phasing out 12 week scans here which sucks. I do have my private gender scan on Dec. 13th though. Can't wait!


----------



## thurl30

Oh that's rubbish they are phasing the scans out :grr: yay for your private scan though, you're on the countdown too :) I'm so nervous about mine, I really want to be excited but it's so hard x


----------



## mdscpa

Next appointment will be on Dec. 11 (13 weeks along), so 1 more month to go but i might go in earlier. They said it's our choice if we go after 2 weeks or a month from our last scan. I'm just so impatient coz they never measured the heart rate when we went last time at 7w2d.


----------



## weewdy

Chicken is all i have been able to eat in the last 2 days, just dry chicken.

My first scan is 21st november, 10 days away and i am extremely nervous. I have been reading too many horror stories about 12 week scans. With my first i hadnt found bnb or googled anything and i swear it was an easier pregnancy. Now i am googling every small ache and pain and worrying over everything. My worst fear is there being no baby at my 12 weeks scan.


----------



## Shilo

weewdy, I'm sorry you're so worried. I have everything crossed that your scan goes well. I'm sure everything is okay.

I might be panicking a bit more if I hadn't already had 3 scans with my most recent one being at 10 weeks. All 3 scans have been great so I know the chances of miscarriage are so low at this point. I will feel better once I get into the second trimester though and have my scan next month.


----------



## Snufkin

My scan is in exactly 3 weeks, December 2nd! Then I'm off to Germany on the 3rd. I'm excited and a bit scared...last time I had a private scan around 8 weeks (7+6 I think) so we knew the risk of miscarriage was quite low. I have no reason to worry this time, haven't had any cramps or bleeding or anything, but I'm still sure I'll not be sleeping the night before the scan. I wish I could have a quick check for the heartbeat right now, but I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Radiance

thurl30 said:


> Hi ladies, so I'm on count down to the big 12 week scan, it's next Tuesday 18th, I'm very very nervous, who else has their date and is on countdown with me?

My 12 week is the 17th :D But no scan :/ I think we are scheduling the scan after the appointment though :thumbup:

10+4 today :happydance:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ladies in the 10+ week range...hows your ms?? I'm desperate for any hope!!


----------



## Snufkin

Mine's is still going strong, last time it lasted from 7-13 weeks, this time it started at 6 so I'm hoping it'll get better around 12 :D eating little and often helps. Also, sour fresh foods, like pineapple and grapes (also helps with hydration and vitamins and fibre, win-win-win-win!!)


----------



## weewdy

kissesandhugs said:


> Ladies in the 10+ week range...hows your ms?? I'm desperate for any hope!!

Shockingly bad. My first i had nausea from week 5 to 14. This time is didnt get bad until week 6/7. I agree eat little and often but i have to stay away from fruit. Best thing for me is bread and chicken.


----------



## smoore

thurl30 said:


> Hi ladies, so I'm on count down to the big 12 week scan, it's next Tuesday 18th, I'm very very nervous, who else has their date and is on countdown with me?

My nt scan and a meeting with the genetic counselor, along with a blood test takes place on November 26.


----------



## coucou11

thurl30 said:


> Hi ladies, so I'm on count down to the big 12 week scan, it's next Tuesday 18th, I'm very very nervous, who else has their date and is on countdown with me?

I'll have an appt. with my regular doctor on the 21st, then my NT scan with counseling is on the 24th - I'll be 11+5. I am definitely counting down!!

I was so so nervous for a long time, then sometime last week I just decided I had to get over it. I can't spend the whole first tri worried about losing the baby. So now I am doing better - still can't wait for the scan to see how everything is going, of course!!


----------



## treeroot

kissesandhugs said:


> Ladies in the 10+ week range...hows your ms?? I'm desperate for any hope!!

I'm in 10th week now. I thought the nausea was subsiding, but it must have just been that I got more sleep on the weekend.

I think it's better during the day then it was before (as long as I keep eating), but this morning I threw up, and I'm generally able to avoid that...maybe my body's just getting tired of fighting it lol.


----------



## Radiance

I'm 10+4 and have nausea here and there. I surprisingly haven't had much bad sickness or nausea.


----------



## susannah14

I had a bad day when I turned 10 weeks exactly and threw up. Now at 10+1 I'm feeling great. It's just the ebb and flow of the nausea. Tomorrow will probably be bad again. It's too early to be going away entirely.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Yeah still not so good for me...I even have sea bands and everything :( I just want mine to go away :(

My next ultrasound I'll be 10+3 and then I guess I'll go two weeks later for 12 weeks but they don't even do NT test or anything like that so I'm not sure what the point is...it will just be a regular one. Maybe I'll get one more at 14+3 before I go to the UK for Christmas. I think that will be too early for gender right? Will have to wait until getting back, all things going well of course.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm getting nervous about my 12 wk scan, even though i had the 7+6 one, i still feel something could go wrong. 
I do have nausea still from time to time, but it is easing now.

I can't believe some ladies are nearly 12 wks already, crazy how quickly time goes!


----------



## Beadette

I have my NT and bloods on 28th Nov so two weeks on Friday. I'll be 12+1. I hope it goes quickly x


----------



## _Anya_

My MS is weird - I almost don't feel nausea (thank God!), but after 9 weeks I started feeling very weak and dizzy. When I go to a crouded place, I almost feel like I could faint. Then I sit and this feeling disappears. I have fainted several times in my life and I don't want this horrible experience to repeat during pregnancy. :wacko:


----------



## smoore

I'm feeling nervous about my nt scan as well. I know it isn't the end all be all of if there is an issue or not, but I feel like this is a large hurdle to get over. I think I will feel a lot more relaxed if baby "passes" with flying color.


----------



## susannah14

I felt my uterus last night! lol! I normally can't feel it yet but after sex last night it was rock hard. I made hubby feel it and he was like "OH yeah that's really hard" and I was like "No hon that's my pubic bone." Men. lol


----------



## Snufkin

Haha, susannah, that reminds me of my OHs back rubs, it's like he's trying to massage away my shoulder blades! I don't even ask him for one anymore. :D


----------



## poysenivye

Snufkin said:


> Haha, susannah, that reminds me of my OHs back rubs, it's like he's trying to massage away my shoulder blades! I don't even ask him for one anymore. :D

Right? My hubby does the same thing, like rubs my actual spine and my shoulder blades...I keep telling him that massage is for the muscles...not the bones...ugh...


----------



## Snufkin

The spine rubbing is the worst!! I actually got my midwife to rub my back instead of OH when I had my daughter because he was just not doing it right! :D


----------



## preg_pilot

thurl30 said:


> Hi ladies, so I'm on count down to the big 12 week scan, it's next Tuesday 18th, I'm very very nervous, who else has their date and is on countdown with me?

Mine is on the 26th - 14 days now



kissesandhugs said:


> Ladies in the 10+ week range...hows your ms?? I'm desperate for any hope!!

10+1 and has been getting better for the last 3 days. Still occasionally queasy, dry heaving once or twice. Nothing worse than that.
I started taking Vitamin B-12, which seems to be helping.


----------



## oceania

I have my NT scan next week friday on the 21st, I'll be 12+2. Anatomy/gender scan 15th of January, I'll be 20+1. Next week I have to go for this blood sugar test, drink some yucky sugar liquid yuck and fast for 12 hours before it, I hope I wouldn't puke. I've been lucky with no MS since like 5-6 weeks pregnant unless I have a long gap between meals. I've eaten like a horse but so glad I haven't gained weight either. I had my private early ultrasound at 8 weeks and it really eased my worries, I feel quite confident about my pregnancy and just feel lucky not to have much symptoms - my main symptoms are sore nipples (sigh) and being more emotional - I get angry easily and also cry easily. Haven't had any exhaustion.


----------



## kit603

My NT scan is on the 24th and i'll be 12 weeks then :)


----------



## weewdy

I know this will sound like im a bitch but im not really. A very prominent figure in our village has announced her first pregnancy at nearly 40 yrs old. She is an annoyance of a woman, calls herself a celebrity, buys the best of everything and generally thinks she should be the royal family. Alot of people have the same opinion as me but sook up to her. Anyway she done the big fb announcement yesterday and got over 350 comments. She is due a few days before me. I cant help but feel abit unhappy about it. Im sure she will hold a big meet the baby party in the local town hall and my baby will will be sidelined. I wont be doing the big announcement and people probably wont know until they see me pushing the pram like my first. I am a very private person whereas she is not. This morning we have already had 2 statuses one about how she cant stand people moaning about pregnancy symptoms and that she doeant know what the fuss is about because shes had a brilliant first 12 weeks. 2nd status said she wonders if her baby will be crowned prince/princess at our gala day since she is the queen of the village.

I can see myself unfriending her as its not even been 24hrs and shes annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## mdscpa

Weewdy, i feel terrible with those kind of people... I'd definitely think twice why we're FB friends. People like that just needs everyone's attention that they might have never gotten during their childhood/adulthood. 

SMILE and DELETE HER :haha: We don't want any stress in our pregnancy, do we?


----------



## Nikoru0111

I agree with mdscpa. I would definitely delete her. I have very little time for people like that. Yes she probably gets attention from everyone but the worst part is that probably no one actually likes her. Which is why you don't need attention from those sorts of people either. I would 100% defriend.


----------



## susannah14

weewdy said:


> I know this will sound like im a bitch but im not really. A very prominent figure in our village has announced her first pregnancy at nearly 40 yrs old. She is an annoyance of a woman, calls herself a celebrity, buys the best of everything and generally thinks she should be the royal family. Alot of people have the same opinion as me but sook up to her. Anyway she done the big fb announcement yesterday and got over 350 comments. She is due a few days before me. I cant help but feel abit unhappy about it. Im sure she will hold a big meet the baby party in the local town hall and my baby will will be sidelined. I wont be doing the big announcement and people probably wont know until they see me pushing the pram like my first. I am a very private person whereas she is not. This morning we have already had 2 statuses one about how she cant stand people moaning about pregnancy symptoms and that she doeant know what the fuss is about because shes had a brilliant first 12 weeks. 2nd status said she wonders if her baby will be crowned prince/princess at our gala day since she is the queen of the village.
> 
> I can see myself unfriending her as its not even been 24hrs and shes annoying the hell out of me.

People like that actually exist?? She sounds like someone straight from a bad movie.

Sorry you have to deal with that :( Def unfriend her


----------



## susannah14

Is anyone else starting to get Braxton Hicks? I'm pretty sure I'm getting mild BH starting yesterday. I can feel my uterus if I palpate my belly when I feel the BH.

With my first the BH started pretty early but I don't remember how early. 10 weeks is REALLY early isn't it??

ETA: From babycenter: Braxton Hicks contractions start as early as 6 weeks, but are usually felt sometime around 20 weeks. Women who have had previous pregnancies may notice them sooner, and some women may not even notice them at all. 

Me again: I think it's possible that I'm feeling BH.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Weewdy she sounds like a horrible woman!! Definitely delete her as her statuses will just stress you out more than anything! 

Susannah I swear I've been feeling bh the past couple of days. Last pregnancy I'd get them after (tmi) an orgasm or after I empty a very full bladder and lay back down and since the 1st hasn't been happening lately I've been feeling the tightness with the midnight pees but can't actually feel it when I palpate yet.

I had some red and pink spotting last night and slightly freaked out but waited it out instead of running to the er. It ended up stopping so I'm not sure what the heck that was about :shrug:


----------



## Snufkin

Weewdy, she sounds like a gem! :D how big is your village? I've not lived in a village since I moved out of my parents house (it was about 8000 people then I think) and I do not miss the everyone-needs-to-know-everyone-else's-business mentality! Then again we never really participated in a lot of village life, so it could have been worse. My mum had an incident where she misbehaved when she was little (couldn't help laughing at a lady falling off her bike) while she was on her way home, and by the time she got there my granny already knew! :D mental! 
I'd definitely unfriend her, I can't stand people like that, always needing to be the centre of attention. 

I never really felt BH with my first and I don't think I've felt any yet.

What's everyone doing for classes? I'm skipping the normal birth classes I think, but I will be doing a tour of the CMU and I'll go to antenatal yoga and aquanatal starting in January. I better wish for a swimsuit for my Christmas! ;)


----------



## susannah14

Snufkin, I'm going to skip the birth class this time and maybe do a CPR refresher.

First timers, I'd HIGHLY recommend taking the birth class. It was invaluable as a FTM.


----------



## susannah14

Kissesandhugs, sorry about the bleeding! I hope it's nothing. I hear it's very common. I've never had any bleeding myself but I imagine it's scary. Actually, I was at my mom's house a few weeks ago and used her bathroom, and when I wiped I saw a bright red spot and I was so scared! Then I realized her toilet paper had red flowery designs on it and once the TP was wet, the red color really showed through! Had a little laugh about it :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

Wow that's just cruel tp!! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I want to do some local antenatal classes, there is an independent person who runs them for free and they cover a different subject each week. I probably wouldn't go every week but there are some things i want to do differently this time so i am really interested. the only problem is husband is away on a weds eve so i will have to find someone to mind the kids...Hope i can find someone.


----------



## Snufkin

Oh, yes, didn't mean to imply antenatal classes aren't worth it, they definitely are! I just won't bother this time because we went to one just over 2 years ago and I still remember most of it...but if I was a FTM I'd definitely go! I may actually go to the NCT ones this time, they're meant to be pretty good if you're planning a home birth, but they're also quite dear...we'll see.


----------



## BabyDragon

Okay mama... Seriously... Does anyone here feel baby moving already?!?!

I swear... Every now and then I feel like a popping sensation.... That I know is baby. Its just super amazing to me.

My uterus is out of my pelvic bone as Ive been easily been able to find his heartbeat via Doppler since week 9.

This is my third pregnancy in less then 3 years. With my rainbow baby, I didn't feel her move till my 20th week! That felt more like a fish's tail caressing me, so this is so awesome!

Anyone else??


----------



## kissesandhugs

No movements here but I'm only 8 weeks!! I can't wait though and hoping it'll be quite early as its my 2nd :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Snufkin said:


> Oh, yes, didn't mean to imply antenatal classes aren't worth it, they definitely are! I just won't bother this time because we went to one just over 2 years ago and I still remember most of it...but if I was a FTM I'd definitely go! I may actually go to the NCT ones this time, they're meant to be pretty good if you're planning a home birth, but they're also quite dear...we'll see.

I looked at nct ones but they do cost. This lady does one just for home birthers once a month and then all different kinds of subjects once a week. I'm going to start going to the home birth one from January, and thats on a thurs so i definitely should be able to make it :)


----------



## weewdy

Snufkin said:


> Weewdy, she sounds like a gem! :D how big is your village? I've not lived in a village since I moved out of my parents house (it was about 8000 people then I think) and I do not miss the everyone-needs-to-know-everyone-else's-business mentality! Then again we never really participated in a lot of village life, so it could have been worse. My mum had an incident where she misbehaved when she was little (couldn't help laughing at a lady falling off her bike) while she was on her way home, and by the time she got there my granny already knew! :D mental!
> I'd definitely unfriend her, I can't stand people like that, always needing to be the centre of attention.
> 
> I never really felt BH with my first and I don't think I've felt any yet.
> 
> What's everyone doing for classes? I'm skipping the normal birth classes I think, but I will be doing a tour of the CMU and I'll go to antenatal yoga and aquanatal starting in January. I better wish for a swimsuit for my Christmas! ;)

My village has less around 1000 people in it. Everyone knows everyones business before they do. Its ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## coucou11

BabyDragon said:


> Okay mama... Seriously... Does anyone here feel baby moving already?!?!
> 
> I swear... Every now and then I feel like a popping sensation.... That I know is baby. Its just super amazing to me.
> 
> My uterus is out of my pelvic bone as Ive been easily been able to find his heartbeat via Doppler since week 9.
> 
> This is my third pregnancy in less then 3 years. With my rainbow baby, I didn't feel her move till my 20th week! That felt more like a fish's tail caressing me, so this is so awesome!
> 
> Anyone else??

I keep thinking that as well! When I lie in bed at night, I can feel little pops. But then I keep thinking it's too high, that my uterus is still really low in my pelvic bone so it's probably not the baby. I'm not showing at all yet so I can't imagine I could feel anything. I can't wait though!!!

Weewdy - what a bummer! I'm sorry you are dealing with that. If you don't want to unfriend her, you can just turn off the alerts from her in your newsfeed - that way you never have to see what annoying thing she is saying today.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh dh has just called and said he might be able to work it so he's only working away tues night so i could go to my classes, yay.

I must admit i keep feeling little flutter feelings in my uterus area, but seeing as i didn't feel anything till 18-20 wks with both boys i tell myself it can't be anything baby related.


----------



## weewdy

I cant wait to feel baby move and kick, it honestly is the best feeling in the world. I can remember sitting the day my daughter was born, we were home from hospital and i was eating my dinner and i turned to my oh and started crying because i would never feel her kick inside me again.


----------



## susannah14

weewdy said:


> I cant wait to feel baby move and kick, it honestly is the best feeling in the world. I can remember sitting the day my daughter was born, we were home from hospital and i was eating my dinner and i turned to my oh and started crying because i would never feel her kick inside me again.

I know exactly what you mean. It's miraculous. I still remember the stretch of road I was driving on when I first felt Blake kick at 16 weeks. I can't drive there anymore without thinking about him. :cloud9:

Guys...I just realized my first ultrasound is tomorrow!!!!!!! How did I let that get away from me? lol It's a dating ultrasound because my cycles vary by a week, though she never asked when I ovulated. And I know exactly when I ov'ed and I know I'm exactly 10 weeks 3 days. I however did not volunteer that info! Bring on the u/s!


----------



## sma1588

hi ladies I havnt been on much at all because im trying to get through the first 12 weeks without stressing. staying off here has helped pass that time. ive had 3 ultrasounds so far. one was at 5w and 2 days the second was at 6w 3 days then at 9w 4 days when I was supposed to only be 9w 2 days. my new due date is june 8th! so far baby looks good and had a good strong hb. I havnt really felt baby move yet but my muscles always twitch so I cant tell until later anyway. we will be telling the rest of our family on thanksgiving and finding out the sex on x mas . early ultrasound will be done at 16 weeks ,two days before x mas!


----------



## coucou11

Susannah - good luck tomorrow! How fun!

Can anyone help me figure out a random pain I'm having? For the past three days or so I have a stabbing pain in my left upper chest, like right to the side of under my breast. It comes and goes but it can get so bad that I can hardly breath. I tried a Gas-X and it helped briefly but now it's back.

What could it be?

I called my doc so we'll see if she says anything but it's very odd. Never felt this before.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## Melissa_M

I've definitely been having BH already! I got them like crazy with all three of my pregnancies... there's no mistaking that feeling, but I haven't been able to actually feel my uterus from the outside yet. 

I'm so happy today I heard my baby's heartbeat on the doppler for the first time! :cloud9: 
I've already tried a few times with no luck and it took me 15 min to find it today... I was starting to worry there wasn't even a baby in there. I'm so relieved there is! 

Tomorrow is my 2nd prenatal appointment where hopefully I'll get my 12 week scan booked :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh you getting a 12wk scan now Melissa?, thats good news :)


----------



## Melissa_M

I think it's up to me... if I ask for one I'll get it... I was going to hold off but I really do want to see the baby asap!


----------



## smoore

I feel like I've felt little inklings of flutter once or so, but it may be in my mind completely! 

I will be taking birth classes and breast feeding classes. 

We will send stepson to big brother/sister classes they offer as well.


----------



## kissesandhugs

coucou11 said:


> Susannah - good luck tomorrow! How fun!
> 
> Can anyone help me figure out a random pain I'm having? For the past three days or so I have a stabbing pain in my left upper chest, like right to the side of under my breast. It comes and goes but it can get so bad that I can hardly breath. I tried a Gas-X and it helped briefly but now it's back.
> 
> What could it be?
> 
> I called my doc so we'll see if she says anything but it's very odd. Never felt this before.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts!

I get those all the time and it feels like someone is stabbing me in my ribs!!! I believe they are trapped air bubbles though.


----------



## coucou11

kissesandhugs said:


> coucou11 said:
> 
> 
> Susannah - good luck tomorrow! How fun!
> 
> Can anyone help me figure out a random pain I'm having? For the past three days or so I have a stabbing pain in my left upper chest, like right to the side of under my breast. It comes and goes but it can get so bad that I can hardly breath. I tried a Gas-X and it helped briefly but now it's back.
> 
> What could it be?
> 
> I called my doc so we'll see if she says anything but it's very odd. Never felt this before.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts!
> 
> I get those all the time and it feels like someone is stabbing me in my ribs!!! I believe they are trapped air bubbles though.Click to expand...

Wow! I can't believe how painful it is. Is there anything you do to relieve it? The Gas-x worked for like 20 min, ha.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Sorry about the bleeding kissesandhugs. Just have to wait and try not to panic just like I am doing right now. It's awful :( 

I have my appointment tomorrow and I really hope they do an abdominal. I just think in Japan people don't question doctors, I think they are quite taken aback when you do so we'll see what the reaction is this time. I'm just going to ask politely and see what happens. It's not like it hurts me or I'm scared to have the transvaginal one, I'd just rather not have things poked up there because I still seem to be having some episodes of bleeding and I don't want to irritate there any further if possible.
Their machines seem to be pretty dated too, I wanted them to measure heartrate and they can't so the doctor just looks at it and tells me by eye if it is good or not...anyway I guess I wouldn't get seen as often in the UK anyway so I guess it's a blessing.

Weird but I have seemed to notice a connection to my bleeding (I think). Around a day after taking a bath I seem to bleed a little. Could the bath water up there be irritating anything?


----------



## NDH

Definiely defriend her Weewdy! She sounds toxic and not someone you need to be reading constant updates from.



Snufkin said:


> What's everyone doing for classes? I'm skipping the normal birth classes I think, but I will be doing a tour of the CMU and I'll go to antenatal yoga and aquanatal starting in January. I better wish for a swimsuit for my Christmas! ;)

I have a doula friend who is now a childbirth educator as well who teaches a variety of techniques. I might take classes from her, or I might do Calmbirth. I only did hospital classes for my first and nothing with my second. Ive heard a pregnancy bellydancing class might be starting up here too which I would be really keen on.



susannah14 said:


> Kissesandhugs, sorry about the bleeding! I hope it's nothing. I hear it's very common. I've never had any bleeding myself but I imagine it's scary. Actually, I was at my mom's house a few weeks ago and used her bathroom, and when I wiped I saw a bright red spot and I was so scared! Then I realized her toilet paper had red flowery designs on it and once the TP was wet, the red color really showed through! Had a little laugh about it :)

Oh goodness! Not cool TP to have around a pregnant woman!



coucou11 said:


> Susannah - good luck tomorrow! How fun!
> 
> Can anyone help me figure out a random pain I'm having? For the past three days or so I have a stabbing pain in my left upper chest, like right to the side of under my breast. It comes and goes but it can get so bad that I can hardly breath. I tried a Gas-X and it helped briefly but now it's back.
> 
> What could it be?
> 
> I called my doc so we'll see if she says anything but it's very odd. Never felt this before.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts!

Sounds painful. Its not heartburn is it?


----------



## 2805

Hi Ladies.

Ive been a little awol on this thread since finding out I was pregnant. I knew when I ovulated but when I went to my booking appointment wife the midwife she but me forward a week going by my last period. So today I had my scan and as I thought Im 11 weeks 1 day! baby looks great, has lovely long legs like its big brother!

Ive got to go back next week because im one day out for having the checks for downs but at least I get to see baby again! But im glad I know my due date for sure is still the 4th June x


----------



## preg_pilot

oceania said:


> I have my NT scan next week friday on the 21st, I'll be 12+2. Anatomy/gender scan 15th of January, I'll be 20+1. Next week I have to go for this blood sugar test, drink some yucky sugar liquid yuck and fast for 12 hours before it, I hope I wouldn't puke. I've been lucky with no MS since like 5-6 weeks pregnant unless I have a long gap between meals. I've eaten like a horse but so glad I haven't gained weight either. I had my private early ultrasound at 8 weeks and it really eased my worries, I feel quite confident about my pregnancy and just feel lucky not to have much symptoms - my main symptoms are sore nipples (sigh) and being more emotional - I get angry easily and also cry easily. Haven't had any exhaustion.

Have you tried the sugar liquid before? I had it last time around, and it wasn´t as horrible for me as most people set it out as. Just like drinking water with a bunch of sugar. Some people don´t like sugar, so that might account for them thinking it gross. 
My opinion is it´s not too horrible ;)



coucou11 said:


> Susannah - good luck tomorrow! How fun!
> 
> Can anyone help me figure out a random pain I'm having? For the past three days or so I have a stabbing pain in my left upper chest, like right to the side of under my breast. It comes and goes but it can get so bad that I can hardly breath. I tried a Gas-X and it helped briefly but now it's back.
> 
> What could it be?
> 
> I called my doc so we'll see if she says anything but it's very odd. Never felt this before.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts!

I get that kind of pain regularly, and have gotten it all my life. Nobody knows what it is. The theory is that some muscles under your ribs are tensing causing the pain, but no one really knows. So far it hasn´t harmed me (or my baby). :hugs:



Nikoru0111 said:


> Sorry about the bleeding kissesandhugs. Just have to wait and try not to panic just like I am doing right now. It's awful :(
> 
> I have my appointment tomorrow and I really hope they do an abdominal. I just think in Japan people don't question doctors, I think they are quite taken aback when you do so we'll see what the reaction is this time. I'm just going to ask politely and see what happens. It's not like it hurts me or I'm scared to have the transvaginal one, I'd just rather not have things poked up there because I still seem to be having some episodes of bleeding and I don't want to irritate there any further if possible.
> Their machines seem to be pretty dated too, I wanted them to measure heartrate and they can't so the doctor just looks at it and tells me by eye if it is good or not...anyway I guess I wouldn't get seen as often in the UK anyway so I guess it's a blessing.
> 
> Weird but I have seemed to notice a connection to my bleeding (I think). Around a day after taking a bath I seem to bleed a little. Could the bath water up there be irritating anything?

Bath water shouldn´t be able to enter in an amount that would be able to cause that sort of irritation... are you using a soap that could do that? Maybe try switching or skipping if you are? :hugs:


----------



## susannah14

Got my scan today, here's my baby! It's measuring 1.7 inches (4.3 cm) at 10+4. I read that at 11 weeks the average is 1.6 in so maybe my little bub will be a big bub!

Won't find out what it's officially dated as until my next appt. (I know I'm 10+4 but I'm interested to see what the scan says!)


----------



## susannah14

2805 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Ive been a little awol on this thread since finding out I was pregnant. I knew when I ovulated but when I went to my booking appointment wife the midwife she but me forward a week going by my last period. So today I had my scan and as I thought Im 11 weeks 1 day! baby looks great, has lovely long legs like its big brother!
> 
> Ive got to go back next week because im one day out for having the checks for downs but at least I get to see baby again! But im glad I know my due date for sure is still the 4th June x

Awesome! Congrats on the healthy baby :cloud9:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great scan pic :thumbup:


----------



## coucou11

Thanks NDH and preg_pilot! Yes it is quite painful and bizarre. I did suspect heartburn at first, but when I looked it up online the symptoms didn't seem to match up. I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this though, hope it just comes and goes! It does feel kind of muscular.

Susannah - congrats on the great scan!! Beautiful!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

thanks girls for all your support and i cheer all of you on in your pregnancies. i'm going to have to unsubscribe from this thread so it doesn't upset me by seeing scan pics, etc. I hope you all understand. Please stop by and visit me at my journal if you want to keep up on my story. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## susannah14

ttcbabyisom said:


> thanks girls for all your support and i cheer all of you on in your pregnancies. i'm going to have to unsubscribe from this thread so it doesn't upset me by seeing scan pics, etc. I hope you all understand. Please stop by and visit me at my journal if you want to keep up on my story. :hugs::hugs:

Oh hun I don't think any of us expected you to stick around...we totally understand! I have subscribed to your journal and I'm cheering YOU on! :thumbup:


----------



## 6footnoodle

susannah14 said:


> Got my scan today, here's my baby! It's measuring 1.7 inches (4.3 cm) at 10+4. I read that at 11 weeks the average is 1.6 in so maybe my little bub will be a big bub!
> 
> Won't find out what it's officially dated as until my next appt. (I know I'm 10+4 but I'm interested to see what the scan says!)
> 
> View attachment 820497

awwwww what a cute scan pic!! Now I'm excited for my 11 week scan which isn't until dec 11th lol.


----------



## Snufkin

Susannah, that's a great picture! So excited that our scan pics are starting to resemble proper babies now! I can't wait for my scan, but it's not until December 2nd!


----------



## Melissa_M

That scan picture is amazing! So clear :cloud9:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Wow susannah that is big! I am 10+3 today and my baby measured 3.42cm but to be honest I think the baby was curled up a little as the line she measured doesn't even run along the baby's body, so I think mine might have been a bit bigger than the measurement she gave me. Anyway according to the ultrasound, 3.42cm makes it 10w+5. 

My baby was kicking away, was lovely to see. :happydance: Scan isn't that clear, they don't seem to have as up to date tech as in the US. Anyway here is the picture, bum is in the air lol :haha:

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/1EE5FC0A-BC1B-4E34-942A-28DF6673AD1D.jpg


----------



## starsunshine

Wow I'm loving seeing these scans,congratulations such an exciting time. Nikoru0111 I'm glad yours turned out great, you are a source of inspiration to many on here because of your story. I can't wait for my scan now but I've got to wait a while yet, it's not until 4th December!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Lovely scan Nikorou :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

Awesome scan Susannah and Nikorou.... :happydance:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks guys and I dony know if my story is anything special or not, probably just normal. Lots of people have been through so much more than I have, the girls who have had late losses for instance. Breaks my heart just thinking of it.

I'm really on a high today though girls, along with the good scan, my best friend just got a BFP and it was conceived while she was over here in Japan visiting me! My husband told me he thought she would have a Tokyo baby, he was right. Just got to keep my fingers crossed for her now that she can overcome all the obstacles that we are all battling through at the moment and have a healthy baby at the end of it. She will be due end of July. Very early days for her, think she is 10dpo.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh how amazing is that, congrats to her x

Bought my boys 'I am going to be a big brother t-shirts today' . Going to do a facebook announcement after 12wk scan all going well, with a pic of them saying Thomas and Harry would like to share a little secret with you all, and then underneath due in June!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Nikoru awesome scan, looks just like a real wittle baby :haha: and how AWESOME about your best friend!!!!! That's great news! My best friend and I started ttc the same time and I can't wait until she gets her bfp :) our kids are a year apart and absolutely best friends. 

Susannah love the scan pic!!!! 

Afm, I think I posted in here but for sure on facebook. I spotted Wednesday night then woke up Thursday to absolutely no symptoms even the severe sickness I've had....allllll day long. So I called my Dr just to see what they wanted me to do and he wanted to order an ultrasound asap. So I did that Friday morning and there's still a baby wriggling around with a heartbeat. I actually got to hear it this time, that sound will never get old! :D I recorded it for oh as he had to work. I have pictures but it's a pain to post with my phone!! Hoping this is the end of my worries and bleeding. I love that my Dr ordered an ultrasound no questions just bc he knew how much crap I've been through already. He's so awesome!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Ah so relieved to hear that kissesandhugs! Yay!! Also good news about baby being okay even though you have no symptoms! Extra bonus!! No vomiting! Hope it stays that way. Must say I'm jealous!


----------



## mangoberry

Hi ladies, how are all of you - nice to see that all of you are doing well. Nikoru, really happy to see your ultrasound picture, baby seems to be doing great! We both are exactly on the same day :) 

I was asked to come in for NT Scan yesterday when they booked my appointment, so I thought it might be fine(as I was 4 days ahead the last time they checked me) but when I went they said no you are a little early so we cannot do ultrasound - it pissed me off quite a lot as I worked from home that day and my husband did so too. Later they realized their screw-up and so they decided ok lets get the annual examination out of the way and they ended up doing pap-smear, breast exam and we got to hear the heartbeat(at least that was reassuring)


----------



## susannah14

Awesome scan pic Nik!!! I wouldn't worry about the size...the important thing is your dates are measuring on target. As for me...I'm worried my OB is going to date me ahead based on the measurements but I KNOW I'm only 10+5 today! According to this chart, baby is measuring in week 11: https://www.pregnancysymptomsweekbyweek.org/Baby_Growth_Chart_Average_Weekly_Size

Who knows though!

Kisses&Hugs, great news about your scan! It's great you were able to get one so quickly with no questions asked. Must have been a huge relief. 

Mangoberry, yay for hearing heartbeat! For me that was a bigger deal than my first scan, because that's what told me "Yes there IS actually a baby there!"


----------



## NDH

I think its so strange that you get pap smears at your early appointments. No way would I be letting someone neat my cervix with a speculum during pregnancy :/ but then you all probably think its strange that we don't get them here. I was overdue for one when I got pregnant with my first and they still waited til my 6 week postnatal check, and it seems to me its a routine thing for you to get them an your early appointments even if you had one a few months before.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Same in uk, no smears in pregnancy. Think it has to be 6mths after the birth as well.


----------



## smoore

I'm in the US and have never gotten a pap as part of routine pregnancy care. I have never gotten one during pregnancy at all. 

At my first appointment, my dr said he was going to do a "head to toe" check, but did not do that. It may be regional or just depend on the doctor. 

They did run a complete blood panel including for stds. lol I can safely say I don't have HIV or other stds.  ha ha .. as if that was a worry in the first place.


----------



## susannah14

smoore said:


> I'm in the US and have never gotten a pap as part of routine pregnancy care. I have never gotten one during pregnancy at all.
> 
> At my first appointment, my dr said he was going to do a "head to toe" check, but did not do that. It may be regional or just depend on the doctor.
> 
> They did run a complete blood panel including for stds. lol I can safely say I don't have HIV or other stds.  ha ha .. as if that was a worry in the first place.

Same for me with the STDs...it's impossible. Both my hubby and I have ever been with each other and we are both faithful and committed. they told me I could refuse the test but then my baby can't be discharged until they test the baby and the results come back for that. I figured it was easier to test myself instead of my baby :(


----------



## Melissa_M

YAY for not having STDs :haha: I think they tested me for that too, they took like 8 vials of blood so that was probably part of it. Would be impossible for me too, I've been with my hubby since I was 15 and have only been with him and I know he's been faithful the entire time. 

Last pap I got was when I was 6 weeks pp about a year ago and my doctor said we'll hold off till 6 weeks pp this time. They used to recommend every year but now I think it's every 3 years if you have a good history?


----------



## smoore

Right! I didn't really care as they were drawing blood for other reasons anyway, but it just made me laugh!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Well I've been having speculums every visit...it's weird but for me they are tiny and I don't know if they put them all the way in or not because it really doesn't hurt like when I've had them used in the UK. Anyway they always check to see if the cervix is closed. It's weird though because I always see the japanese ladies leaving limping like they've been hurt down there. I imagine it's probably because they are much smaller than me. I'm not sure what they have done but I doubt it was a Pap smear. Maybe for STDs but not the normal type Id get in there UK. I think they probably do do them at pregnancy in Japan though because no one gets STD tests here and no one goes for routine cervical screening.... I mean I know it's embarrassing but it's needed. Apparently only promiscuous people need to do that. Plus I'm pretty sure the younger generation of japanese girls and men are probably pretty promiscuous...hmm anyway just difference in culture I guess. Me and my husband both got checked not long after we met but it was difficult for him to find a place in Japan he was comfortable going to. He went to some anonymous place far out the city. And even then they only tested for like HIV and syphalis. Not the common ones like chlamydia which would be more likely. There isnt as much prevalence of STDs in Japan though, so chances are slim even without protection! I was still living in the UK and it was pretty easy for me to get checked for most things.


----------



## Melissa_M

I don't think there's any harm in them using a speculum... but with a pap I think they actually scrape the cervix to get a sample.... for most pregnancies I don't think even that would be a big deal, but probably could cause spotting and unnecessary worry?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Another beautiful scan pic. Love it Nikoru. Can't wait to keep seeing everyone's. 

Guess what!!! I just found my baby's heartbeat on my Doppler. First time I've tried too. I was going to wait until after 8 weeks but gave in today at 7w6d! It was 164. At my ultrasound it was only 118 when I was 6w5d. This makes me feel so much better. I will only check once a week :)


----------



## NDH

At least thy told you they were testing for STDs Smoore! lol I wasn't even told ti my next appointment that I was negative for all STDs - I should hope so! I'm not an intravenous drug user (or non IV drugs either for that matter :p), have never received a blood transfusion, and my hubby and I are our only sexual partners too. Second pregnancy my Dr did say we could skip the STD testing unless I felt it was necessary so that was nice. I have no issue with having been tested, it just would have been nice to have been informed.
Though sometimes I wonder what the point is really, since they don't seem to trust negative results anyway as in the US they slather your newborns eyes with antibiotic ointment anyway to protect against STDs even if you've tested negative unless you very explicitly say not to :shrug:


----------



## kdmalk

Just a quick check-in from me. Feeling back to normal. Still hoping to get AF in December and start trying again in Jan. Beautiful scans in the past few weeks from everyone! Hope you are all starting to feel a bit better in the next couple weeks. I plan to be back in a few months sharing a bfp!


----------



## NDH

Good luck KD. Please do come back and share your next pregnancy with us <3


----------



## weewdy

Well in a village of around 1000 people there has been 6 pregnancy announcements in the last 4 days, all due a few days before me lol

I have been ill since friday, my partner decided to share his cold, except i have it worse and i have completely lost my voice.


----------



## preg_pilot

Thanks guys for sharing all your beautiful scan pics. :)
I don´t even know if they test for STD´s here. I don´t think they do unless there is a suspicion of one... They only took 1 vial of blood from me.


----------



## thurl30

Awwww Susannah and Nik huge congratulations on your lovely scans, it's so exciting :)

So many appointments coming up too, lots of us on countdown now :) I have 2 days and I'm literally beside myself with fear :wacko:


----------



## smoore

The nurse had said we could skip a lot of the blood work, since I just had it with my other pregnancy in 2012. However, I guess the doctor decided to order the whole panel (or just wasn't thinking and in blood work ordering mode! ha ha)


----------



## KatBar

NDH said:


> I think its so strange that you get pap smears at your early appointments. No way would I be letting someone neat my cervix with a speculum during pregnancy :/ but then you all probably think its strange that we don't get them here. I was overdue for one when I got pregnant with my first and they still waited til my 6 week postnatal check, and it seems to me its a routine thing for you to get them an your early appointments even if you had one a few months before.

Yeah, I will second that actually. I haven't been asked to do one here in Australia. Mind you, I've already had two this year anyway (my rountine 2 yearly one in Jan, and then another in April when I was in hospital for a ruptured cyst), so I would be annoyed to do yet another one haha. 
I did do the blood tests for STD's etc though - in fact ended up doing that twice too haha.. once through local GP when we first started trying, and then again when we joined Monash IVF. 

So I am definately in the all clear for everything haha!!



weewdy said:


> Well in a village of around 1000 people there has been 6 pregnancy announcements in the last 4 days, all due a few days before me lol
> 
> I have been ill since friday, my partner decided to share his cold, except i have it worse and i have completely lost my voice.

I still find it hard to imagine being in a small village like that. I don't think there is anything similar here where I live. There are small country towns, but it's not quite the same I don't think. Very interesting to hear about. Sounds like there is something in the water there at the moment with the amount of annoucements!!
Sucks about the cold :(. Not the best time to catch a cold (not that there ever is a best time).


All the scan's have been looking great! Exciting that they are starting to look more human now :D!! I can't wait till my 12 week one and it actually looks like a little baby!!


----------



## Beadette

How is everyone feeling today? X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thought my nausea had finished up but yesterday particularly in the afternoon/evening it was back with vengeance.. but apart from that feeling pretty good.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Still not so good. Hubby says he thinks it's only going to be like this for another week. Hope he is right! Had a tiny brown clot surrounded by CM when I wiped today but I had that last week too so maybe nothing to worry about. Perhaps the last of the clot other gestational sac coming out? There isn't any point worrying nothing anyone can do. I have calmed down a little I think. There is only two outcomes really, either I get a baby after 9 months (well 6.5 now) or I don't and nothing I could have done differently. Anyway trying to be more positive after my husband got upset that I was being too negative. I've been listening to Christmas songs to cheer me up through the nausea. Works as well as anything else lol.


----------



## Snufkin

I think my nausea is starting to ease up. I still get really sick if I don't eat in time, but it's not as bad as it was, and I do fancy food sometimes now. 2 weeks until my scan. I think I'll still take it easy until then, and right after I'm going away to Germany anyway, so that should hopefully ease me back into being more active again. I'll start going on big walks again when I'm back and then start aquanatal and yoga in January. I'm determined to stay a bit fitter this pregnancy.


----------



## mangoberry

Hi ladies, how are you all doing - nice scans ladies. I have decided to start going for prenatal yoga starting today(that would also help me meet other expectant moms around here) though I think I might be the one who might be a little early to start Prenatal yoga but lets see how it goes.

Also, started going to gym for 30 mins (well just went today and yesterday) hopefully it continues, I would like to stay fit and atleast have some muscle tone during pregnancy..


----------



## kissesandhugs

Can't believe some ladies are almost 12 weeks already! It seems like time is going by so slow and so fast at the same time lol. Nausea did subside for me for a few days then came back with a vengeance yesterday :( ugh it was horrible. It was like I had to vomit so bad but physically couldn't no matter how hard I tried. Couldn't even sleep my stomach hurt so bad. This morning was ok but I'm feeling it coming on again :nope: I don't want to wish my pregnancy away but I really cannot wait for this part to be over with...


----------



## Halifax

Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum and due June 7th. Congrats to everyone on their pregnancies.

I'll have my 12 week ultrasound on Thursday. I am incredibly nervous for this ultrasound as I have been for the last two because I lost my son at 18 weeks in May. Fingers crossed that this is a happy, healthy pregnancy.


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies, Urgh the nausea honestly, I am 12 weeks now and I my sickness has got worse today! He does that happen I thought it would have peaked by now?! I hope that's not a bad sign :dohh:

Halifax welcome, sorry to hear about your loss that's awful, you don't have long to go until your scan, me neither mine is tomorrow and I'm feeling terrified tonight, fingers tightly crossed for us both :hugs:


----------



## Halifax

Thanks thurl! I hope your scan goes well. The wait time is horrible on your nerves.


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome halifax... So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Praying you'll have a happy and healthy pregnancy this time. Good luck on your scan hun.


----------



## Snufkin

Good luck for your scan, Halifax! Our due dates are really close, but my scan isn't until Dec. 2nd! :( cannot wait!!


----------



## Shilo

I went through and updated the front page. I thought someone else needed their due date changed though and now I can't find it. So if your due date is wrong on the front page, let me know.

I haven't updated much because I haven't had much going on. I've honestly been super lucky pregnancy wise. I had some nausea but no throwing up. I can find the heartbeat on the doppler everyday now. I do have trouble sleeping lately. I'm a stomach sleeper and I can feel my uterus now when I'm on my stomach and it's uncomfortable. I can't believe I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow. It flew by. My early gender scan is coming up and I'm so excited.

Is anyone staying team :yellow:? If so I can go ahead and add your :yellow: stork next to your name.


----------



## Beadette

Yes I am staying team yellow. I think I'm one of the only ones mind. Lol. Thank you.


----------



## NDH

I'm :yellow: too but you already have me down :)


----------



## Melissa_M

You can probably go ahead and add team :pink: for me :haha:


----------



## Shilo

Haha. Maybe this one will break the mold and have a penis


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ooooooooooo I totally forgot to tell you guys. Oh and I went to my best friends psychic party Saturday night. Just a short background, she lost her twin brother in the war 2 years ago and this past July lost her boyfriend and father of her 1.5 year old to a dirt bike accident :cry: so she's really into this stuff right now. I believe it too, we went to one after her brother died and they told us stuff no one would have known...same with this one. Anyways, 1st psychic said she saw us with 2 boys maybe a 3rd baby and this psychic says she saw ohs deceased mom holding a blue blanket so I'm 85% convinced it's a boy :D I'm excited to know for sure. This psychic didn't even know I was pregnant and asked 'is there a baby somewhere??' So I came clean and that's when she said she saw the blue blanket. I was skeptical of psychics at first but 2 times in a row and they've been pretty on point :D


----------



## coucou11

Hi ladies,

I started spotting yesterday, and then bleeding today. I went into the doctor and we found out that the baby stopped growing at 7 weeks. So, that's it for me. I hope I'm the last one of us June Bugs that has to endure this. Good luck to everyone and wishing you a healthy and happy 6+ remaining months.

xo


----------



## kissesandhugs

Aww coucou I'm so sorry to hear :(


----------



## Shilo

Oh no :( I am so sorry coucou. It breaks my heart knowing people have to go through this. If you need anyone to talk to, please don't hesitate to message me. I'm so sorry.


----------



## NDH

so sorry coucou :(


----------



## Melissa_M

coucou11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I started spotting yesterday, and then bleeding today. I went into the doctor and we found out that the baby stopped growing at 7 weeks. So, that's it for me. I hope I'm the last one of us June Bugs that has to endure this. Good luck to everyone and wishing you a healthy and happy 6+ remaining months.
> 
> xo

:hugs: 

So sorry to hear that xoxo


----------



## LadyBug923

Shilo- can you add me for June 7th? Staying team yellow for now but definitely going to find out the gender when I can! 

Halifax- so sorry to hear about your previous loss and hoping things are going well for you this time around! :hugs: How exciting we have the same due date! I have my 12 week appt on Friday. Can't wait to see your update after your appt! 

Coucou- I am so sorry to hear about your loss! :hugs: my warmest thoughts and prayers are with you as you go through this.


----------



## Snufkin

Coucou, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of good vibes your way, I hope you get your sticky baby soon! Xx


----------



## Beadette

coucou11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I started spotting yesterday, and then bleeding today. I went into the doctor and we found out that the baby stopped growing at 7 weeks. So, that's it for me. I hope I'm the last one of us June Bugs that has to endure this. Good luck to everyone and wishing you a healthy and happy 6+ remaining months.
> 
> xo

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Coucou11 I don't know what to say. I'm so so sorry for your loss. Please keep us updated on your journey.


----------



## _Anya_

Coucou, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :( :( :(


----------



## jaan613

coucou - i'm soooo so so so sooo sorry. *hug*


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry to hear that coucou :hugs:

Happy 12wks Shilo, big milestone :)

You can probably add team blue for me again, but I think we'll be finding out


----------



## mdscpa

Very sorry about your loss cocou.... :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kit603

I'm very sorry for your loss coucou :hugs:

I really do like the idea of having a surprise and staying on team yellow, but at the same time I'm far too impatient to wait so I'll find out at my 20 week scan :haha:


----------



## thurl30

Coucou so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

30mummyof1 said:


> So sorry to hear that coucou :hugs:
> 
> Happy 12wks Shilo, big milestone :)
> 
> You can probably add team blue for me again, but I think we'll be finding out

:happydance: YAY!


----------



## thurl30

So here is my gorgeous 12 week 1 day baby Thurl :cloud9: I am team yellow :yellow:


----------



## Snufkin

Aw, another proper baby looking scan! Mine is in two weeks today, so I should be 13+3 ish, which is exciting because with my daughter I had a scan at 13+5, so I can compare pictures! :D 

My nausea has started to ease off a bit and I think I'm starting to grow a bit of a bump (chubby anyway so hard to tell). Also for the last week I've noticed that if I lay down in certain positions (mainly on my back or on my right side) my right leg starts to go numb right from the hip to the knee. I had that with my daughter, but not until much later on, and I also had bad hip/pelvic pain, so I'm a bit concerned it's going to start earlier and get worse...especially with the new recommendation against paracetamol/tylenol during pregnancy. :( I'll see how I go for another month until my next midwife appointment and ask her then. Maybe I can do some physio or something to help/prevent it getting much worse.


----------



## preg_pilot

Halifax - welcome to the group :) 

coucou - I´m so sorry for your loss :nope:

Snufkin - I had bad pelvic pain last pregnancy starting in week 25... this time it´s already started. I´m going to try to get physical therapy and see if that might help. Don´t look forward to the next 30 weeks if it´s starting already... I hope yours stays away for longer too :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

thurl30 said:


> So here is my gorgeous 12 week 1 day baby Thurl :cloud9: I am team yellow :yellow:
> 
> View attachment 821537

Gorgeous little baby thurl!!!!

Was is transvaginal or transabdominal?


----------



## thurl30

mdscpa said:


> thurl30 said:
> 
> 
> So here is my gorgeous 12 week 1 day baby Thurl :cloud9: I am team yellow :yellow:
> 
> View attachment 821537
> 
> 
> Gorgeous little baby thurl!!!!
> 
> Was is transvaginal or transabdominal?Click to expand...


Thank you :flower: it was an abdominal scan, but baby wouldn't move in to the right position so they were unable to get my NT measurement so I have to have the quad blood test in 2 weeks


----------



## kdmalk

Not that y'all care about me anymore (lol), but I had my 2 week post d&c appointment this afternoon and she told us we can start ntnp after my first AF. To me, that means I will be using opk. lol. If she is under the impression that it wouldn't hurt me to get pregnant right away, then I am going for it.

Beautiful scans, everyone! I'll update soon with my bfp!


----------



## Shilo

kdmalk, we definitely care about you! Seriously, if you get BFP, come join us again if you want to. We don't care when you are due. I know you will get your rainbow baby. I've been there, it's rough but it gets easier. We're all here if you need us.


----------



## thurl30

Go for it kdmalk, it's great you're feeling ready to try again, and I have heard you are very fertile right after a mc, fingers crossed that you're joining us again very soon :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

kdmalk said:


> Not that y'all care about me anymore (lol), but I had my 2 week post d&c appointment this afternoon and she told us we can start ntnp after my first AF. To me, that means I will be using opk. lol. If she is under the impression that it wouldn't hurt me to get pregnant right away, then I am going for it.
> 
> Beautiful scans, everyone! I'll update soon with my bfp!

I got pregnant the first cycle after my miscarriage....hope the same goes for you :hugs: :dust:


----------



## llammert13

June 18th is the estimated arrival date of our twins :happy dance: Its my first pregnancy and I'm loving the boards for information and support! 

We have our next scan on 11/25 and I'm pretty much counting down the hours at this point. I read way too much about vanishing twin after we found out. I'm also tempted on a daily basis to order a fetal doppler. It will either be extremely helpful or make me even crazier. :) 

Hope everyone had a great Tuesday!


----------



## Melissa_M

Wow congratulations on the twins!


----------



## Livvy

I know I haven't posted much in this group but I had an ultrasound today and the baby is measuring a little smaller than I estimated so I'll be leaving this group and joining the July group. :) GL to all you ladies!


----------



## Nikoru0111

llammert13 said:


> June 18th is the estimated arrival date of our twins :happy dance: Its my first pregnancy and I'm loving the boards for information and support!
> 
> We have our next scan on 11/25 and I'm pretty much counting down the hours at this point. I read way too much about vanishing twin after we found out. I'm also tempted on a daily basis to order a fetal doppler. It will either be extremely helpful or make me even crazier. :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Tuesday!

Congratulations on the twins!!! I had twins originally this time but unfortunately one was vanishing :( we found out at around 7ish weeks after seeing a heartbeat at 6w. At 10w+3 the surviving twin was still going strong so I am focusing on that :) I sincerely hope both your twins make it! 

11 weeks today, just a week and 2 days until my 12 week appointment. I think they do quad tests in Japan so I might be offered that around 15 weeks? The only problem being is that I'll be flying to the UK around then...anyway not sure if it is even worth doing anyway because if I got a bad result, I certainly wouldn't be letting them do any amniocentesis...although I dont think they even do that here...anyway I probably should stop comparing medical systems, Japan's healthcare system is good and after the baby is born it has one of the lowest infant mortality rates in the world. Sorry for all the rambling...


----------



## Snufkin

I know what you mean about comparing medical systems...I grew up in Germany so when I was pregnant with my first and comparing notes with my pregnant cousin back home it was easy to feel like they weren't doing things right in the UK. I didn't get an NT scan, just a 12 week dating scan and a 20 week anatomy scan. My cousin had an early dating scan around 8 weeks, and then scans every month. To me it felt like they didn't really care so much here and were just looking to save money (which is part of it I'm sure...Germany works on a combination of national and private insurance, I think most people are insured privately through their work, but if you don't have private insurance for any reason you obviously still receive any medical care you need.) 
Now I'm much more confident that all I need/want is 2 scans, and they do offer NT measurements now. Also, the care I got during labour really quite impressed me and I'm now sure the NHS takes great care of people if there's a true need. Of course, sometimes you have to wait a bit for non-urgent treatment and there's not really any extras, but that's fine. To exxagerate a bit: I'll gladly go without an early dating scan if that means someone else can get cancer treatment! :D 

Anyway, my MS has taken another turn, I still feel okay-ish most of the day, but I now get proper "morning" sickness. I wake up, throw up (not much coming other than spit of course, but that's actually nice because it saves my throat and it doesn't get as bad that stomach acid would come up), and feel a bit better! Still dead tired a lot of the time though, and I've been napping when my daughter naps. My MIL keeps saying my daughter may grow out of her nap soon...no. Not happening. She'll nap until she's 18. Right now she still needs it anyway, she does sometimes fight it a bit but she always falls asleep in the end and then sleeps for 2+ hours, and on days when she doesn't get a nap because we're out or something, she gets soooo grumpy in the afternoon. 

I'll stop blabbing now though, and get some breakfast.

Kdmalk, good luck for your BFP this month!!

Llammert, congratulations on your twins!!


----------



## oceania

It seems like the recommendations during pregnancy vary a lot country to country -- I had a horrible ear infection with two ruptured eardrums + my wisdom tooth pulled out yesterday as the doctor thought it's best to remove it as that area looked infected and I was told ibuprofen (advil) is perfectly safe during pregnancy, and tylenol- type of medication safe as well. I basically managed to survive the past one week thanks to advil. If even tylenol wasn't safe then what are women with chronic pain supposed to do during pregnancy?

I have my 12 week scan on friday, so excited especially since DH is coming along, he didn't make it to my early scan. 

How is everyone feeling today? I am scared as I feel like I have no pregnancy symptoms anymore, I feel really normal :wacko:


----------



## smoore

Ocenia- my morning sickness has seemed to go as well. I still have the extra exhaustion and occasional nipple tenderness, but that's about it right now. 

I have my nt scan next Wednesday. One week exactly! I'm trying to not let worrisome thoughts creep up into my mind. I keep telling myself that I haven't had any bleeding or cramping so all should be fine. It's hard to not let "bad" thoughts creep occasionally since I of course have my past lost somewhere on my mind at all times.


----------



## susannah14

oceania said:


> It seems like the recommendations during pregnancy vary a lot country to country -- I had a horrible ear infection with two ruptured eardrums + my wisdom tooth pulled out yesterday as the doctor thought it's best to remove it as that area looked infected and I was told ibuprofen (advil) is perfectly safe during pregnancy, and tylenol- type of medication safe as well. I basically managed to survive the past one week thanks to advil. If even tylenol wasn't safe then what are women with chronic pain supposed to do during pregnancy?
> 
> I have my 12 week scan on friday, so excited especially since DH is coming along, he didn't make it to my early scan.
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? I am scared as I feel like I have no pregnancy symptoms anymore, I feel really normal :wacko:

You were told ibuprofen WAS safe during pregnancy? I was told never to take that. I'm in the US. :shrug:


----------



## susannah14

So I THINK my MS might be letting up. MIGHT. I am 11+2 today. I'm not feeling as BLAH as before, it's way more manageable. I hope symptoms don't come back.

I'm traveling for a wedding this weekend, which means 10 hours in a car each way with my husband and 2 year old. Oh this should be fun! Bringing my barf bag!


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm in the us and was also told no ibuprofen only tylenol.


----------



## raelynn

Susannah - Good luck on the trip. We just got back from vacation where we logged 14 hours of driving time there and 14 back (across a couple days). I did pretty well as long as I ate on time and snacked and took a little nap when I started feeling rough. Hopefully it goes well for you too!


----------



## Snufkin

Apparently they now say ibuprofen is okay in 1st and 2nd trimester, and no tylenol/paracetamol ever. To be honest if you can live without it it's probably best not to take anything anyway. I will be asking my midwife about any alternative therapies for my pelvic pain this time, don't want to risk it with tylenol.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Do you have any links on the tylenol? I have never heard this and it's still recommended by my ob but definitely not ibuprofen


----------



## Shilo

I have been told by multiple doctors that you can have Tylenol but not ibuprofen. There has been recent studies saying that Tylenol use is being linked to ADHD. I only take it if I really need it though so I'm not too concerned. But I've definitely been told NO ibuprofen whatsoever.


----------



## susannah14

Yeah I'd like links on tylenol too if anyone has any.

Do you all remember me saying I was afraid my OB would think I was farther along than I actually am based on my scan? (Because baby was big). Well they just called and they are moving my due date up 4 days based on the scan. I said this didn't make sense with my dates. She said "I know but the scan showed you at 11 weeks exactly (really I was 10+4) so we are moving your due date". I said...ok...

Does anyone know if this will cause problems around delivery time? They will think I am overdue when I'm not. I guess it's not a problem because I can deny any inductions (like I did last time) and I know when I'm really due.

With my first, they had my due date on a Thursday when I knew it was Saturday based on my ovulation. By Friday they offered me an induction. I was like NO. WAY. I went into labor on Monday-4 days late to them but only 2 days late to me.


----------



## oceania

Over here the ibuprofen packages say to discuss using it with the doctor and I did and my doctor said that there actually hasn't been any risks that have been found with it so I can use it and it's fine and that it's old information that it can't be used. I consulted another one also who said the same. I also asked for any alternative one but they said that's the best option. My pain was so bad I would have not been able to sleep or even exist without effective pain medication. Tylenol doesn't do anything for me for any type of pain so isn't an option anyway. I wouldn't take anything for minor pain that I can cope with.


----------



## Snufkin

https://archpedi.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=1833486

Here's a link for tylenol/adhd. I took tylenol at least every other night for the last month or two of my last pregnancy, and my daughter is absolutely fine, but with this new info I'll still be more careful taking it this time.


----------



## Masterpiece88

Hello everyone. I am 9 weeks along, due june 23, 2015. I have 3 girls and am hoping for a boy this go round after losing a baby girl to trisomy 13 on july 10th. So im trying to stay optimistic. Good Luck with all the june bugs!


----------



## Radiance

Hey ladies!! I've been missing the last few weeks as I have had nothing to update with and have been more active on the fb group. I have A LOT of catching up to do!! 

My UPDATE:

I got to see my baby last night!! Growth was good, nice heartbeat and baby was dancing!! So cute! I finally got my insurance in, after a four month wait so I get to see my high risk doctor on December 1st :happydance: So far, I still think this one is a girl! I am very excited and in two days I am 12 weeks! :yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Radiance

Masterpiece88 said:


> Hello everyone. I am 9 weeks along, due june 23, 2015. I have 3 girls and am hoping for a boy this go round after losing a baby girl to trisomy 13 on july 10th. So im trying to stay optimistic. Good Luck with all the june bugs!

Welcome and sorry for the loss of your baby girl :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

susannah14 said:


> Yeah I'd like links on tylenol too if anyone has any.
> 
> Do you all remember me saying I was afraid my OB would think I was farther along than I actually am based on my scan? (Because baby was big). Well they just called and they are moving my due date up 4 days based on the scan. I said this didn't make sense with my dates. She said "I know but the scan showed you at 11 weeks exactly (really I was 10+4) so we are moving your due date". I said...ok...
> 
> Does anyone know if this will cause problems around delivery time? They will think I am overdue when I'm not. I guess it's not a problem because I can deny any inductions (like I did last time) and I know when I'm really due.
> 
> With my first, they had my due date on a Thursday when I knew it was Saturday based on my ovulation. By Friday they offered me an induction. I was like NO. WAY. I went into labor on Monday-4 days late to them but only 2 days late to me.

Its frustrating but I don't think you can do much except agree, and just keep your own dates in your mind.
With my 2nd i was put forward a week but knew my dates and he was 12 days late, although in my calculations only 5 days. If they had, had there way they probably would have induced at 10 days over. 
However when he was born the midwife said he certainly doesn't look overdue! and he was only 8lb (which fell on the 25th centile for his gestation). So i'm not totally convinced on these scans!


----------



## NDH

Welcome newcomers!

I remember in my previous pregnancies being told ibuprofen being ok until thirsting minister, I don't remember if anything was ever said about tylenol either way though. 



susannah14 said:


> Yeah I'd like links on tylenol too if anyone has any.
> 
> Do you all remember me saying I was afraid my OB would think I was farther along than I actually am based on my scan? (Because baby was big). Well they just called and they are moving my due date up 4 days based on the scan. I said this didn't make sense with my dates. She said "I know but the scan showed you at 11 weeks exactly (really I was 10+4) so we are moving your due date". I said...ok...
> 
> Does anyone know if this will cause problems around delivery time? They will think I am overdue when I'm not. I guess it's not a problem because I can deny any inductions (like I did last time) and I know when I'm really due.
> 
> With my first, they had my due date on a Thursday when I knew it was Saturday based on my ovulation. By Friday they offered me an induction. I was like NO. WAY. I went into labor on Monday-4 days late to them but only 2 days late to me.

If it comes down to it, ask your we if he is aware that ACOGs position on post term induction is it shouldn't be done until 42 weeks? They recently amended the definitions of term (39-41 weeks) late term (41-42 weeks) and post term being 42 weeks. So you're not "overdue" until 42 weeks and induction is bot advised (for no reason other than bring overdue at least - of course there are other reasons induction may be recommended, but overdue is far and away the most common reason) until 42 weeks.

And of course some mamas still decline induction at 42 weeks and just go in for regular monitoring after that after and you're well within your rights to do so if you feel its the best choice for you.



30mummyof1 said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd like links on tylenol too if anyone has any.
> 
> Do you all remember me saying I was afraid my OB would think I was farther along than I actually am based on my scan? (Because baby was big). Well they just called and they are moving my due date up 4 days based on the scan. I said this didn't make sense with my dates. She said "I know but the scan showed you at 11 weeks exactly (really I was 10+4) so we are moving your due date". I said...ok...
> 
> Does anyone know if this will cause problems around delivery time? They will think I am overdue when I'm not. I guess it's not a problem because I can deny any inductions (like I did last time) and I know when I'm really due.
> 
> With my first, they had my due date on a Thursday when I knew it was Saturday based on my ovulation. By Friday they offered me an induction. I was like NO. WAY. I went into labor on Monday-4 days late to them but only 2 days late to me.
> 
> Its frustrating but I don't think you can do much except agree, and just keep your own dates in your mind.
> With my 2nd i was put forward a week but knew my dates and he was 12 days late, although in my calculations only 5 days. If they had, had there way they probably would have induced at 10 days over.
> However when he was born the midwife said he certainly doesn't look overdue! and he was only 8lb (which fell on the 25th centile for his gestation). So i'm not totally convinced on these scans!Click to expand...


----------



## susannah14

Thank you 30mummy and NDH! This is great info!


----------



## weewdy

Ladies thats just had there 12 week scan how long did it last? My letter says my appointment could take 2 hrs and i have to take a urine sample. With my 1st 3 years ago my scan took approx 10 mins but then i had a follow up appointment at 14 weeks to complete paperwork. Have they now made this into 1 appointment. I think i might need to take my dd with me as we have a funeral which everyone that could babysit is attending ( apart from me as i have an important meeting i cant cancel). Now after reading the letter im panicing as she wont behave for 2 hours lol


----------



## NDH

They probably say allow 2 hours in case baby isnt behaving?


----------



## Radiance

weewdy said:


> Ladies thats just had there 12 week scan how long did it last? My letter says my appointment could take 2 hrs and i have to take a urine sample. With my 1st 3 years ago my scan took approx 10 mins but then i had a follow up appointment at 14 weeks to complete paperwork. Have they now made this into 1 appointment. I think i might need to take my dd with me as we have a funeral which everyone that could babysit is attending ( apart from me as i have an important meeting i cant cancel). Now after reading the letter im panicing as she wont behave for 2 hours lol

It was different each baby. There was no one to do or around to do the NT scans in my area with my first two so I never got one with them. With my third, it was several hours for only my scan. He was positioned the "wrong" way and was extremely active. She tried for nearly two hours and couldn't so I left for lunch and came back about an hour later and we tried for a little over an hour. She tried everything. It was crazy. With my fifth, it was quite quick, I would say the waiting room, scan, and results took about 40 minutes max. My NT with this one is going to be longer than normal because I'm doing the NT, cervical length scan and baby growth/progression... all that good stuff from my high risk.


----------



## Snufkin

Weewdy, is this your first appointment? My booking in appointment took about an hour, so maybe if yours is essentially a booking in appointment and 12 week scan in one then I can see how it would take up to 2 hours once you account for changing rooms (they wouldn't do the whole booking in in the scanning room) and possible waiting times and that. They'll also take some blood if you're having NT measurements taken, so that's another few minutes...

What about your OH? Can't he watch your daughter? I mean you could all go to the scan together and then he can keep her entertained in the waiting room for the rest/take her home? Just take lots of books and toys in case they want to do the scan last.


----------



## weewdy

Snufkin said:


> Weewdy, is this your first appointment? My booking in appointment took about an hour, so maybe if yours is essentially a booking in appointment and 12 week scan in one then I can see how it would take up to 2 hours once you account for changing rooms (they wouldn't do the whole booking in in the scanning room) and possible waiting times and that. They'll also take some blood if you're having NT measurements taken, so that's another few minutes...
> 
> What about your OH? Can't he watch your daughter? I mean you could all go to the scan together and then he can keep her entertained in the waiting room for the rest/take her home? Just take lots of books and toys in case they want to do the scan last.

Yes ive had my booking in appointment done already. My oh will be there with me so he can entertain her as long as they can both go into the scan with me. I might even give them a call tomorrow and see exactly what is involved just so i know.


----------



## preg_pilot

kdmalk - of course we care about you :hugs: I hope you catch a sticky soon :baby:

llammert - congrats with your twins :)
I have a doppler. It calms me down when I´m feeling apprehensive. I use it about 1x a week. 

Livvy - GL to you too :)

Masterpiece - Welcome to the group :)

AFM - One more week until my 12 week scan.
I´ve had a migraine for 2 days now... ouchie, hope it goes away soon...


----------



## Beadette

My scan is a week on Friday! Cannot come quick enough. I had two MMC's before I had my son which were only picked up at first scan and it means I'm so anxious right now. Lovely friend has posted me her Doppler today to attempt to put my mind at rest x


----------



## Nikoru0111

Beadette said:


> My scan is a week on Friday! Cannot come quick enough. I had two MMC's before I had my son which were only picked up at first scan and it means I'm so anxious right now. Lovely friend has posted me her Doppler today to attempt to put my mind at rest x

Mine is same day as you. Starting to get very nervous :wacko:


----------



## NDH

I've updated the Facebook group but will leave a note here as well to say that my baby stopped growing 4 weeks ago. Might check in from time to time to see how you all are doing.


----------



## smoore

Again, I'm so sorry! I wish you the best!


----------



## Beadette

NDH said:


> I've updated the Facebook group but will leave a note here as well to say that my baby stopped growing 4 weeks ago. Might check in from time to time to see how you all are doing.

I'm really sorry to hear this xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry to hear that Ndh, massive :hugs:


----------



## _Anya_

*NDH*, i'm so sorry :(


----------



## mdscpa

I'm so sorry NDH... :hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## jaan613

NDH said:


> I've updated the Facebook group but will leave a note here as well to say that my baby stopped growing 4 weeks ago. Might check in from time to time to see how you all are doing.


so so so so so sorry once again. *hug*


----------



## jaan613

kdmalk - glad to hear you're doing better after your d&c and are ready to start trying again. best of luck to you :) *hugs*


----------



## Emski51

Hello Ladies

Apologies I have not posted much in this thread but will try to be better well I had an early scan yesterday due to some spotting over the weekend all went well the little bean is a whole week ahead though I was 11+2 but turns out I am 12+2 they did all the NT scan while I was there which was brilliant as my proper scan was next week now cancelled baby is very low risk and we got to hear the heartbeat !!

Which means my due date has been brought forward to the 1st of June !!


----------



## mdscpa

Great news Emski51!!!! Sorry for the scare i know your little bean is just doing fine. :hugs:


----------



## Snufkin

So sorry again NDH, pamper yourself! X


----------



## 6footnoodle

Oh no. I have been away all week and see I have come to bad news :( So sorry for your loss coucou and NDH.


----------



## kissesandhugs

NDH again I'm so sorry :cry: were all here for you!


----------



## horseylass

Hello, May I join please?

I am due either 14th June, if you go by my cycle start date or 20th June if you go by my early scan :)

We've waited 8 years for this! VERY excited! 

I've sent a FB friend request to join the FB group too :)

Thank you! x


----------



## Beadette

horseylass said:


> Hello, May I join please?
> 
> I am due either 14th June, if you go by my cycle start date or 20th June if you go by my early scan :)
> 
> We've waited 8 years for this! VERY excited!
> 
> I've sent a FB friend request to join the FB group too :)
> 
> Thank you! x

Welcome! X


----------



## weewdy

Got my 1st scan in 6 hours and feel like ive been hit by a train. Still cant shift this cold which has now went into my chest. I was in bed asleep at 6pm last night. My stomach is doing somersaults with nerves. My partner thinks theres nothing to worry about, because we had a textbook pregnancy and birth the last time he thinks this one will be the same.


----------



## Nikoru0111

weewdy said:


> Got my 1st scan in 6 hours and feel like ive been hit by a train. Still cant shift this cold which has now went into my chest. I was in bed asleep at 6pm last night. My stomach is doing somersaults with nerves. My partner thinks theres nothing to worry about, because we had a textbook pregnancy and birth the last time he thinks this one will be the same.

Good luck! I'm sure it will be fine! 

I still have awful sickness. I thought I was getting well enough to get out of bed and do more stuff. Went outside for 10 mins and had to come straight back...threw up immediately. Also I have the worst wind pains at the moment and an awful cough. Wind pains weren't helped by the fact that yesterday I ate an Apple and a pear and they are triggers for my IBS but I only had those things in that I could physically eat without vomiting and I couldn't go out without vomiting either...I think I'm just a wuss maybe but I just want to feel relatively normal again. Been getting a lot of of sharp pains and aches in my abdomen, just hope it isn't a bad sign :(


----------



## kit603

So sorry for your loss, NDH :hugs:

Emski51 - Glad everything went well with the scan after your scare :hugs:

horseylass - 8 Years, wow! Wishing you a happy/healthy pregnancy :) Welcome to the group.

weewdy - Good luck for the scan :thumbup:

Nikoru0111 - I really feel for you :hugs: I must admit that I'm quite lucky with food because I mostly get sick in the morning and most food doesn't make me feel worse during the day, but I have all-day nausea that leaves me wanting to do nothing but curl up in bed :( I've felt a little bit down about it because I can't do the things I usually do without making myself feel worse and I've cancelled on hanging out with friends that don't know I'm pregnant, I usually enjoy long walks with the dogs and I feel too sick to do that etc. I've often just felt like maybe I'm being mardy or a wuss too, but we're really not - different people will feel symptoms differently and it's not fair on each other or ourselves to judge our pregnancy on how other people are coping :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Hi all, my friend posted me her Doppler and I managed to find baby's HB. I'm 11+1 today. Here is the link if you want to have a listen. 

https://youtu.be/Ukru7S2IcMw


----------



## Beadette

It sound pretty much exactly how my sons did at same gestation. His can be found below it. Feel so happy hearing that sound xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

Horsey lass welcome!!! I bet you're over the moon :D 

I felt the same about the nausea. Feeling so sorry for my self it's ridiculous :( here's to hoping it's gone for everyone very soon!!!!!! Unless you enjoy the reassurance of course :D


----------



## horseylass

kissesandhugs said:


> Horsey lass welcome!!! I bet you're over the moon :D
> 
> I felt the same about the nausea. Feeling so sorry for my self it's ridiculous :( here's to hoping it's gone for everyone very soon!!!!!! Unless you enjoy the reassurance of course :D

Thank you! Yes we are! We'd already grieved for the 'loss' of any birth children about two years ago and started the adoption process and now we have two beautiful children. I never, in a million years, thought I'd be pregnant, even after being 3 weeks late, I thought it was the PCOS playing up again after having 18 months of super regular cycles. It was my Husband who made me pee on a stick. (I used to be OBSESSED with peeing on sticks but after giving up, I refused to buy any more as it actually was making me ill with stress!) When that line came up straight away, I was shocked to say the least! But it's all good now :):happydance:


----------



## thurl30

Congratulations horseylass :flower:


----------



## Shilo

Congrats to all the new ladies recently! My laptop charger bit the dust the other day so I've only got my phone until my new one comes in. I'll update the front page when I can use my laptop again. I tried on my phone but it was difficult. 

Weewdy - I hope your scan goes (went?) well.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ahh can't believe we have our first 'batch' of 12 weekers :D how are you all feeling??


----------



## weewdy

Well my scan went ok. Baby measuring a few days behind but was dancing about the screen, because of the way he/she was lying we never got a good picture at all. We also never got to find out babies heartrate.

Something is showing up in my urine sample so i need to wait until wednesday to find out if i need antibiotics. I also got into trouble for looking and sounding so ill and not taking any medication, she insisted i should be taking paracetamol to help get rid of my cold. She also said i need to see a doctor because i might need antibiotics for my throat/chest.

I also chose not to have the blood test for down syndrome. Is anyone else not getting it?


----------



## llammert13

Thanks for the advice I've been looking at them online and think its time to break down and get one. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## llammert13

Nikoru0111 said:


> llammert13 said:
> 
> 
> June 18th is the estimated arrival date of our twins :happy dance: Its my first pregnancy and I'm loving the boards for information and support!
> 
> We have our next scan on 11/25 and I'm pretty much counting down the hours at this point. I read way too much about vanishing twin after we found out. I'm also tempted on a daily basis to order a fetal doppler. It will either be extremely helpful or make me even crazier. :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Tuesday!
> 
> Congratulations on the twins!!! I had twins originally this time but unfortunately one was vanishing :( we found out at around 7ish weeks after seeing a heartbeat at 6w. At 10w+3 the surviving twin was still going strong so I am focusing on that :) I sincerely hope both your twins make it!
> 
> 11 weeks today, just a week and 2 days until my 12 week appointment. I think they do quad tests in Japan so I might be offered that around 15 weeks? The only problem being is that I'll be flying to the UK around then...anyway not sure if it is even worth doing anyway because if I got a bad result, I certainly wouldn't be letting them do any amniocentesis...although I dont think they even do that here...anyway I probably should stop comparing medical systems, Japan's healthcare system is good and after the baby is born it has one of the lowest infant mortality rates in the world. Sorry for all the rambling...Click to expand...


Thank you and I'm so sorry to hear about your the loss of one of yours. I read a lot about vanishing twins and I imagine it to be an emotional roller coaster. I'm so happy to hear your surviving twin is doing well! 

I hope you have safe travels too!


----------



## Radiance

kissesandhugs said:


> Ahh can't believe we have our first 'batch' of 12 weekers :D how are you all feeling??

Excited!! :happydance: I can't believe how fast nine weeks as gone by! So far no weight gain, nausea this week, and baby looks great :flower: Oh and I have a bump! Still extremely exhausted :haha:


----------



## thurl30

kissesandhugs said:


> Ahh can't believe we have our first 'batch' of 12 weekers :D how are you all feeling??

I can't believe I have made it this far, I still have constant nausea morning until night, but I'm only sick occasionally, I have had a few bleeding scares most recently Wednesday night but Thursday and this morning I heard the heartbeat on our doppler phew :cloud9:


----------



## thurl30

weewdy said:


> Well my scan went ok. Baby measuring a few days behind but was dancing about the screen, because of the way he/she was lying we never got a good picture at all. We also never got to find out babies heartrate.
> 
> Something is showing up in my urine sample so i need to wait until wednesday to find out if i need antibiotics. I also got into trouble for looking and sounding so ill and not taking any medication, she insisted i should be taking paracetamol to help get rid of my cold. She also said i need to see a doctor because i might need antibiotics for my throat/chest.
> 
> I also chose not to have the blood test for down syndrome. Is anyone else not getting it?


Congratulations on your scan, the only time I have found out our babies heart rate was at a private scan, if they measured it on Tuesday then they didn't tell me, it's also really hard to get good pictures early on, but it's great you saw it moving around it's such an amazing feeling! Sorry to hear how poorly you are feeling, sending you lots of get well vibes :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

thurl30 said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Ahh can't believe we have our first 'batch' of 12 weekers :D how are you all feeling??
> 
> I can't believe I have made it this far, I still have constant nausea morning until night, but I'm only sick occasionally, I have had a few bleeding scares most recently Wednesday night but Thursday and this morning I heard the heartbeat on our doppler phew :cloud9:Click to expand...

All is well, hun :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

NDH - I´m so sorry for your loss :hugs:

horseylass - welcome :) 

weewdy - I hope you get better soon :hugs: 
I´m also not getting any tests done to check for downs or other abnormalities.. here they check first by measuring the thickness of the back of the head during the 12 week scan, then if something is off, they do an amniocentesis to confirm...

Nikoru - aches and pains, pulls and strings are normal in your abdomen these days... as fun as that is :hugs: 

kit - I hear ya on different pregnancies. I didn´t have much trouble at all until my 3rd trimester last time, this one has been horrible since week 4... I scolded my husband for not being understanding enough the other day. He´s a lot calmer now, when I don´t feel up to driving, walking or getting out of bed due to being tired...

Beadette - you used a doppler during your first pregnancy? did you notice the difference between hearing the placenta´s heartbeat and the baby´s? ;) I was so sure I was pregnant with twins, until I learned the difference. :haha:

Radiance - I got a bump, and then it disappeared, has yours? :shrug:

thurl - phew, doppler rocks :hugs: 

AFM - my headache is mostly gone, feeling alright atm. Don´t really feel pregnant at all these days, just the occasional vomiting episode... sometimes queasy for a few minutes. Otherwise just sore boobs... most of the time now.
Doppler is a blessing when I´m feeling apprehensive. :haha:


----------



## weewdy

This is going to sound so silly but my dd had me in floods of tears today.All day i have felt like crap, i moaned all day and felt like my moaning was falling on deaf ears. My oh had painted our bedroom and hadnt stopped since 6.30 this morning and i felt bad that i couldnt do anything to help. 

So after dinner i felt so sick and went and lay on my bed. I heard my oh say to my dd to come give mummy a hug because i wasnt well. Through she comes and jumps on the bed and gives me a massive hug and says big hugs mummy, no like mummy sick. I give her a kiss and told her she could be my nurse, her reply was no im your baby girl. Dont know why but i started crying and realised that even though she will always be my baby im going to have to split my time between 2. My oh came through and told me i was being silly but i cant get the thought of my dd feeling neglected/second best out my head. Silly hormones i suppose.


----------



## Beadette

> Beadette - you used a doppler during your first pregnancy? did you notice the difference between hearing the placenta´s heartbeat and the baby´s? ;) I was so sure I was pregnant with twins, until I learned the difference. :haha:

Ha I had already YouTube it so that I knew what I was looking for. The placenta is more of a whooshing sound. My son's HB and this one sounds like a train. About 170+. But I know what you mean totally. At first I was like "shit, how many babies are in there!"


----------



## Ruz

Love love love my doppler... Makes me calm to hear it :) listen ones a day maybe two :) have my first appointment with a midwife next week :) and I will soon be relocated in my work because of my pregnancy told my boss so I will go off shifts and on to a day job :) I'm a police officer so after my 12 week scan. Just trying to be careful until then. 

I am so sorry to read that some of us have lost their little ones. 


Here is a pic from my scan 8w+5d. Baby was moving a lot so cute :)

https://i61.tinypic.com/jpbree.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Hey ladies,

So I did what my other bnb friends did, an opk as hpt experiment.... Just for fun.

Please watch the video first (as if i'll know what you did first) :haha::rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVma7lGVRXk&list=UUEPoa66G7PjsW-u1YDIOJNg



Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb77fd1a0.jpg


HERE's my real OPKs this cycle, the last strip from the right was my solid face. See the difference? The test and control line interchanged from today's opk :happydance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps192ee7b2.jpg


----------



## Nikoru0111

I really wish I had a Doppler...starting to freak out a little bit...there is absolutely no pleasing me!!! I have been starting to feel gradually less nauseous over the last few days. I'm 11 and a half weeks now and this morning I feel great (I know I'm going to regret posting that as probably it will come back to bite me in the ass) but now I'm worrying that I could have miscarried...my boobs still hurt a tiny bit (but they never hurt much at all in the first place) and I know I really really want the sickness to be gone but now it's gone I'm scared...im so silly as I know even having the sickness isn't any guarantee. Crazy huh?!


----------



## NDH

I hope you are all well.

DH and I just made this memory garden for Bug and my first angel, also in November 6 years ago. I was going to plant Chrysanthemums as thats the November flower but they are impossible to find as they're out of season and I decided I'd rather have something that will be blooming in November so after looking up flower meanings I decided on daisies which stand for innocence, purity and hope. These daisies are called Argyanthemum Angelic <3 The pewter thing is a heart shaped Rose trellis. rose being the June flower. I think he choked up more than I did while we put it together.
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/001_zps0fc1cdef.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/003_zpsb1756ed2.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/004_zpsb1ef7c64.jpg


----------



## Radiance

preg_pilot said:


> Radiance - I got a bump, and then it disappeared, has yours? :shrug:

I thought it would but it hasn't. It's the real deal! :haha: Although it hasn't really changed in two weeks, when I got it. It's just getting harder, maybe a little higher too .


----------



## Radiance

NDH said:


> I hope you are all well.
> 
> DH and I just made this memory garden for Bug and my first angel, also in November 6 years ago. I was going to plant Chrysanthemums as thats the November flower but they are impossible to find as they're out of season and I decided I'd rather have something that will be blooming in November so after looking up flower meanings I decided on daisies which stand for innocence, purity and hope. These daisies are called Argyanthemum Angelic <3 The pewter thing is a heart shaped Rose trellis. rose being the June flower. I think he choked up more than I did while we put it together.
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/001_zps0fc1cdef.jpg
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/003_zpsb1756ed2.jpg
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/004_zpsb1ef7c64.jpg

Absolutely beautiful. I'm continuing to think about you, your family, and angel babies :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats a really lovely way to remember them Natalie x


----------



## thurl30

NDH said:


> I hope you are all well.
> 
> DH and I just made this memory garden for Bug and my first angel, also in November 6 years ago. I was going to plant Chrysanthemums as thats the November flower but they are impossible to find as they're out of season and I decided I'd rather have something that will be blooming in November so after looking up flower meanings I decided on daisies which stand for innocence, purity and hope. These daisies are called Argyanthemum Angelic <3 The pewter thing is a heart shaped Rose trellis. rose being the June flower. I think he choked up more than I did while we put it together.
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/001_zps0fc1cdef.jpg
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/003_zpsb1756ed2.jpg
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/004_zpsb1ef7c64.jpg

That's so lovely, I'm so sorry for what you've been through :hugs:


----------



## Snufkin

Love your flowers, Natalie! How are you feeling?


----------



## kissesandhugs

Beautiful flowers Natalie :hugs:


----------



## starsunshine

NDH said:


> I hope you are all well.
> 
> DH and I just made this memory garden for Bug and my first angel, also in November 6 years ago. I was going to plant Chrysanthemums as thats the November flower but they are impossible to find as they're out of season and I decided I'd rather have something that will be blooming in November so after looking up flower meanings I decided on daisies which stand for innocence, purity and hope. These daisies are called Argyanthemum Angelic <3 The pewter thing is a heart shaped Rose trellis. rose being the June flower. I think he choked up more than I did while we put it together.
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/001_zps0fc1cdef.jpg
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/003_zpsb1756ed2.jpg
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/004_zpsb1ef7c64.jpg

Wow that's really beautiful and made me cry


----------



## kissesandhugs

I am in high emotions today!! OH decided to pick up a side job today and we had so much to do. House cleaning, grocery shopping (need food in the house bad!!!!) And he's been my rock through the errands so I'm stuck doing it by myself and nausea decided to show up again today :cry: I can't even get off the couch!!! My son is acting up so bad and I'm sure it's bc he's incredibly bored. I need a nap but there's so much to do. We both need baths, no idea what to do for lunch, house is trashed, going to my parents for dinner. I've been bawling my eyes out being overwhelmed with everything. Truly feel so pathetic for feeling this way and think I should just suck it up and do what I need to do...sorry for the vent!!!


----------



## Snufkin

Kissesandhugs, obviously won't help for today, but do grocery shops in your area do home delivery? Here you can order online and have everything delivered for £2-5, so handy, especially for the heavy stuff and tins and that. I still prefer to go to the shops to pick my own meat and vegetables, but for everything boxed it's great to just be able to spend a few minutes online rather than an hour at the shops!

Some days are harder than others, and having a toddler around really doesn't help when you're feeling weak/sick/tired...but it'll get better.


----------



## kit603

NDH - That's such a beautiful idea :hugs:


----------



## kit603

Please wish me luck for my 12 week scan tomorrow  Heard the hb a couple of days ago so hoping everything will be fine, but I can't help being extremely nervous. We've never made it this far before :blush:


----------



## mdscpa

kit603 said:


> Please wish me luck for my 12 week scan tomorrow  Heard the hb a couple of days ago so hoping everything will be fine, but I can't help being extremely nervous. We've never made it this far before :blush:

Praying ALL is WELL hun.... Good luck hun.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Please keep us posted...


----------



## thurl30

Good luck Kit :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Kit x


----------



## Emski51

Good luck Kit xxxx


----------



## Snorman

Good luck, Kit! Let us know!


----------



## kit603

Thanks for the well wishes everyone :thumbup:

Everything was great with the scan and baby is now measuring ahead - 12 weeks 6 days instead of 12 weeks. It really surprised me because when I had the early scan at 6+2 I was bang on for my ovulation date :haha:

My new due date is 2nd June 2015.
 



Attached Files:







scan2.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely scan, so pleased for you x


----------



## mdscpa

Great scan kit.... Glad everything went well.... :happydance:


----------



## llammert13

Congrats on the great scan!!


----------



## thurl30

Love this Kit :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

Congratulations on the scan Kit x


----------



## Melissa_M

kit603 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone :thumbup:
> 
> Everything was great with the scan and baby is now measuring ahead - 12 weeks 6 days instead of 12 weeks. It really surprised me because when I had the early scan at 6+2 I was bang on for my ovulation date :haha:
> 
> My new due date is 2nd June 2015.


Beautiful scan pic!!! I think you're having a little girl :winkwink:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Lovely pictures Kit, glad it all went well :) X


----------



## susannah14

Kit, great scan! Congrats!


----------



## MissFox

I've been gone for a few weeks, we moved into our own house, on the grid for the first time in 4 years. It has been amazing but moving is difficult. I've got an ultrasound tomorrow. 
Hope you are all well! 
Oh, Kit, I had something similar happen with my dd2. I measured 6+1 and when I should have been 13+2 I measured 14. Said it was a growth spurt and baby went back to measuring right as my first appointment. They told me to keep my Edd the same. Good thing because she came the day before.


----------



## kit603

MissFox said:


> I've been gone for a few weeks, we moved into our own house, on the grid for the first time in 4 years. It has been amazing but moving is difficult. I've got an ultrasound tomorrow.
> Hope you are all well!
> Oh, Kit, I had something similar happen with my dd2. I measured 6+1 and when I should have been 13+2 I measured 14. Said it was a growth spurt and baby went back to measuring right as my first appointment. They told me to keep my Edd the same. Good thing because she came the day before.

Thanks hun :) Did they tell you to keep your due date from the 6+1 scan or the 13+2 scan? With mine they've told me to use the due date from yesterday where I measured 6 days ahead.


----------



## preg_pilot

weewdy - don´t feel bad, you´ll get your energy back soon :hugs: 

Beadette - yep, train or a galloping horse, so nice to hear. I´m only hearing the placenta these days, hope to hear the baby soon :)
I was so sure I had two, until I had my 20 week scan, and then a 3d scan later on... definitely just one.

Nikoru - never crazy :hugs: 

NDH - wow, they´re beautiful :) 

Radiance - weird, it feels like mine has popped right back down, and is growing right there in my pelvis... lots of pressure downwards, not very comfortable at all... :shrug:

kissesandhugs - thanks for the vent :hugs: we´re always here to listen. Most of us feel like that every now and then (like for the last 12 weeks ;) ).
I´m 12 weeks today, and just started feeling a tiny bit more energetic... I hope you find yours soon as well :hugs: 

kit603 - glad to hear the scan went well :)

AFM - I´m feeling better, a little more energy, not queasy, but hurling instead... yay...
Otherwise looking forward to the scan tomorrow :)


----------



## MissFox

They told me to keep the original due date because it is more accurate earlier on. Later scans showed the first one to be more accurate


----------



## oceania

I have a question for you lovely ladies -- I had pretty much no nausea earlier on, a little bit for a week or so after BFP but it went away and I didn't throw up - now I'm 13 weeks and for a few days I've been puking right after waking up and feeling nauseous pretty much throughout the day - I thought by this time the nausea should go away, not start ??!! So is this normal, has anyone had this in previous pregnancies..


----------



## MissFox

It is normal. Or it could be anyways. People get nausea at different times and for some people it never goes away. Though it should pass.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Meh, after feeling gradually better for about 4 days my morning sickness has got worse again :( I'm starting to worry that it won't go away before I fly in 3.5 weeks time...I doubt being sick on a plane is much fun and even less fun for the poor passengers having to sit near me :( ah I just want it to go away now. I really do and I don't need the reassurance any more I just want it gone lol.


----------



## 2805

Hi ladies!

I had my "proper" NT scan today and got moved forward a day so my due date is now 3rd June.


----------



## MissFox

Its a baby. Everything looked good.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## 30mummyof1

Love seeing all these 12wk scans :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Great scan Samantha...... What a beautiful baby.... :happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

oceania - the general "rule" is that ms lasts from week 4-13... that means on average... bleh. Mine lasts mostly through pregnancy, worst in the first trimester, gradually getting better. My mom had HG for her entire pregnancy (undiagnosed in 1981)... everything during pregnancy and MS appears to be the "norm", as fun as that is :hugs: 

MissFox - wow, cute baby :)


AFM - I´m totally bummed with my scan. The midwife didn´t take much time at all to check if everything was okay, and the pictures we got are a mess... I´m going to the gynecologist tomorrow for a new scan, and better pictures... :growl:


----------



## ayclobes

we are due june 26, but i'll be induced or csection on the 19th!


----------



## _Anya_

Ugh... Today I've noticed a cold sore on my lip. I hate it! Haven't had it in two years, why now?! :( Anyone knows how to treat it during pregnancy? I suppose that all strong medications are forbidden now? Tea tree oil?


----------



## bungle

Hi ladies, thought I'd come and introduce myself: currently mummy to 2 girls and expecting baby no 3 on the 27th June going on my own estimations on when I think my last period was (can't really remember!) baby no 3 wasn't planned but I had hoped we'd have another. Suffering with all day nausea and sickness, doctor has given me anti-sickness tablets which help take the edge off. Heartburn has also hit hard so it's all fun and games here. Looking forward to my 12 wk scan on dec 13th xx


----------



## MissFox

Hi! I also have 2 daughters and didn't plan baby no. 3 lol


----------



## kit603

Lovely scan MissFox :thumbup: :)


----------



## Beadette

I'm in the UK and have my scan at 9.10 in the morning!!! Eek. Nervous x


----------



## bungle

MissFox said:


> Hi! I also have 2 daughters and didn't plan baby no. 3 lol

People keep asking me what I want it to be, like I should say I'll be disappointed if it's a girl but I'm really not fussed either way. Although three teenage daughters in years to come is a slightly terrifying prospect!! Lol


----------



## kissesandhugs

Happy thanksgiving to the us ladies :D although my breakfast didn't stay down so far so good on the turkey ;) awesome ultrasounds!!! Love them! & welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## preg_pilot

bungle said:


> Hi ladies, thought I'd come and introduce myself: currently mummy to 2 girls and expecting baby no 3 on the 27th June going on my own estimations on when I think my last period was (can't really remember!) baby no 3 wasn't planned but I had hoped we'd have another. Suffering with all day nausea and sickness, doctor has given me anti-sickness tablets which help take the edge off. Heartburn has also hit hard so it's all fun and games here. Looking forward to my 12 wk scan on dec 13th xx

Welcome :wave:


----------



## MissFox

Everyone wants to know and have it confirmed that we want a boy. Sorry, it would be nice for the variety and I know my husband really wants a boy but I want a healthy baby. Sure, I had gender disappointment with my 2nd but I'm not going to say that this baby has to be a boy.


----------



## Melissa_M

MissFox said:


> Everyone wants to know and have it confirmed that we want a boy. Sorry, it would be nice for the variety and I know my husband really wants a boy but I want a healthy baby. Sure, I had gender disappointment with my 2nd but I'm not going to say that this baby has to be a boy.

My top two girl names right now are Rose (Rosie) and Ruby :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

As soon as we share the news with everyone the girl wishes will roll in I'm sure. Of course I would love a girl but my gut feeling is its a boy.

Great names Melissa :thumbup:

Goodluck Beadette


----------



## jaan613

My yeast infection is killing me!!!!! IM GOING MENTAL!!!!!!!

Ive been on 3 day canestan vaginal pill suppository and I still have no relief! Doc said to continue for another 2 days. AGGGGHHHHHHH. I am so whiney and cranky and so itchy! I hate this!!!!

Worried that I've been off crinone due to this too, with my SCH my doc wants me back on crinone asap. 

Hope this damn thing goes away soon, any tips?


----------



## Snufkin

Had my first scan today, everything looked good and I'm measuring slightly ahead at 13+3, due date June 2nd! Off to change my ticker...


----------



## kit603

Congrats on the scan Snufkin - funny that we both had 7th Jun for our due date, but we still have the same EDD after our scans even though it's now the 2nd :)


----------



## Snufkin

Oh, I didn't notice that! :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey thought I would join this is my second pregnancy and I am due on the 15th of June :yellow: 

A little about myself and this pregnancy so far; 
Well me I am 21 , live on a small island of the west coast of Scotland and have a crazy two year old son! :haha: named Kian  me and my partner (Sean) are engaged and it's actually our 4 year anniversary 2 days before this bundle of joy is due  
So far this pregnancy has been the complete opposite to my last pregnancy , to put it mildly without writing a whole paragraph , my last pregnancy was a dream! No symptoms , glowing looked and felt amazing and this one just blahh! :haha: 
So far I have heard my wee babas strong heartbeat and seen her for the first time (yes I'm already convinced it's a girl :pink: :haha: ) and although I have been very ill (baby is completely healthy though is just me :dohh:) this pregnancy seems to be going a lot quicker then I remember the last time! 

Congrats to all you ladies and looking forward to getting to know all of you's and your wee bubbas :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## smoore

Ugh.. my family is driving me crazy with gender stuff as well. I understand that I have 6 nephews, a stepson, and of course my previous pregnancy was a son. However, I really don't like them all calling this baby a girl just because they all hope it is a girl. It really makes me feel like they won't be as excited if I announce it is a boy! Drives me bonkers. I was even saying last night "it" and "baby" and someone tried to correct me to say "she". I nicely said I don't know if it is a boy or girl. 


AFM- I didn't update yesterday because it was busy with the holiday here! I had an ultrasound and meeting with the genetic counselor on Wednesday. They scheduled the appointment but it turned out a bit early to take a nt measurement. Baby was spot on for the due date of June 15 still (don't know if I've ever had that changed on the front page). So, that's good!! 

I go back next Friday for a follow up NT scan. Although, they said the fluid amount was looking fabulous and does mean something even though they can't use that for an official measurement. 

They took my blood for the genetic test. It will check for chromosomal abnormalities and will also tell us gender (not the biggest concern there). I will get results within 8-10 days! I was surprised at how quickly they could do that! 

So, I go back a week from today and then I go back to them for my anatomy scan at 18 weeks in January. They said at that point they will decide if they need to see me for anymore scans, connected to a genetic specialist and high risk doctor checks things out or if I'm good to just stay with my ob at that point. 

I'm just relieved to have seen baby kicking like crazy and moving around! Oh, and heartrate of 174.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sarah1508 said:


> Hey thought I would join this is my second pregnancy and I am due on the 15th of June :yellow:
> 
> A little about myself and this pregnancy so far;
> Well me I am 21 , live on a small island of the west coast of Scotland and have a crazy two year old son! :haha: named Kian  me and my partner (Sean) are engaged and it's actually our 4 year anniversary 2 days before this bundle of joy is due
> So far this pregnancy has been the complete opposite to my last pregnancy , to put it mildly without writing a whole paragraph , my last pregnancy was a dream! No symptoms , glowing looked and felt amazing and this one just blahh! :haha:
> So far I have heard my wee babas strong heartbeat and seen her for the first time (yes I'm already convinced it's a girl :pink: :haha: ) and although I have been very ill (baby is completely healthy though is just me :dohh:) this pregnancy seems to be going a lot quicker then I remember the last time!
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies and looking forward to getting to know all of you's and your wee bubbas :flower:

Lovely scan and by the way I think that looks like a little girl :flower:


----------



## jaan613

welcome sarah!

congrats on your first scan snufkin! - can't believe you had your first scan at 13w!


----------



## Beadette

Had my scan this morning and they have moved me forward to 8th June EDD.

Here he/she is. Look at the long legs :cloud9: 

What do you think? Boy or Girl? 

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/Mobile%20Uploads/27297F9B-1C6D-4037-83DE-41584623CBBF.jpg


----------



## kit603

Congrats on the scans smoore and beadette :) 

Welcome to the group sarah! :thumbup:


----------



## Snufkin

Jaan, I'm lucky that I had no bleeding or cramps or anything, so there really wasn't a need for an early scan. With my first I had one because she was a bit of an accident, so we thought an early scan would make it more real for us (and it did!), but this time he/she was planned and I've already had a successful and "easy" pregnancy before so it's much easier to just relax and go with the flow. It's still so reassuring to have finally had a scan...and baby was bouncing around so much! 

Beadette, sorry I have no idea if you have a preferred gender, if you do and I'm guessing the "wrong" one, feel free to ignore me, it really is just a guess based on nothing. :D I think you're having a boy. :) 

Hi Sarah, I've also got a 2 year old running about! So hard to keep up with her now, I hope I'll have more energy again soon! I've been living in Scotland for 7 years now and never made it onto any of the islands yet, except Arran and even that was just this year! :D we're maybe going on a wee trip round Scotland in the spring, before baby comes, so I hope we can see some of the islands then, I've always wanted to go (been a bit in love with islands in general since I went to St Helena before having my daughter! ;) ) what's your maternity care like there? I know it's a whole different area, but I was just talking to a girl in Campbeltown and she has to travel all the way to the RAH in Paisley to have her baby, that's 3.5 hours away! 

Anyway, done blabbing. :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Snufkin said:


> Hi Sarah, I've also got a 2 year old running about! So hard to keep up with her now, I hope I'll have more energy again soon! I've been living in Scotland for 7 years now and never made it onto any of the islands yet, except Arran and even that was just this year! :D we're maybe going on a wee trip round Scotland in the spring, before baby comes, so I hope we can see some of the islands then, I've always wanted to go (been a bit in love with islands in general since I went to St Helena before having my daughter! ;) ) what's your maternity care like there? I know it's a whole different area, but I was just talking to a girl in Campbeltown and she has to travel all the way to the RAH in Paisley to have her baby, that's 3.5 hours away!
> 
> Anyway, done blabbing. :D

Same praying my energy returns soon!! Its Uist the one I'm from I love it here it's the best place to bring up a little one tbh maternity care is great like there are only two midwifes on the whole island so you see the same ones all the time and have a bond with them and that  you can actually have all of your scans here now (with my first I had to travel all the way to Glasgow for my 2nd scan) the only down side is that you can't have your first baby here in the hospital and only people with absoultley no risk at all can have any baby wether it be 2nd 3rd or 4th , personally I am choosing not to have my second here either because if anything went wrong you would need to be flown out by air ambulance and I just don't like that idea, so I will most likely be having my second in Glasgow as well which is a 6 hour ferry and three hour train away :dohh: and you have to stay in Glasgow two weeks before your due date so :dohh: , you could also get the plane but it's just so expensive! So I guess that is a major down side to living here! :haha:


----------



## Beadette

I don't have a preferred gender. I just like the fun of guessing x


----------



## Snufkin

That sounds really stressful! Does the NHS cover any of your transport/ accommodation at all?


----------



## Sarah1508

Snufkin said:


> That sounds really stressful! Does the NHS cover any of your transport/ accommodation at all?

I'm not sure if its changed since I had my first Kian but last time you paid for transport and accommodation for the two weeks plus how long after you stayed after having baby but you get an expenses sheet and you fill in everything excluding taxi's so it is a bit of a pain like you need to save up a lot before hand I mean I spent well over £1000 last time but a lot of that was us getting take aways etc :haha: another pain is that well your partner is not very likely to get all that time of work so my oh actually came out a few days before my due date last time which leaves you feeling a bit uneasy everytime you have a twinge or even a blinking fart! :haha:


----------



## smoore

I realized I didn't put my scan pictures on my post.. 

I think I mentioned they didn't get a "good" profile, but said it would be more defined next Friday. 

The other is my favorite! The itty bitty leg all stretched out and foot at top.
 



Attached Files:







baby 11+2.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5









baby 11+2 legs.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Radiance

oceania said:


> I have a question for you lovely ladies -- I had pretty much no nausea earlier on, a little bit for a week or so after BFP but it went away and I didn't throw up - now I'm 13 weeks and for a few days I've been puking right after waking up and feeling nauseous pretty much throughout the day - I thought by this time the nausea should go away, not start ??!! So is this normal, has anyone had this in previous pregnancies..

I had some nausea here and there, not much at all. It hit me hard at 11.5 weeks. I'm now 13 weeks :) I had a good food day on Thanksgiving but now having a really bad day again!!

-------------------

I am so jealous of all these beautiful scans!! My high risk appointment is on Monday :happydance: I finally get to see my baby in detail ;) My first scan was at 7+1, ER so I only got a glimpse and at my 12 week she wouldn't do a scan. Because of my history I got into panic mode and couldn't wait another three weeks (nearly 7 weeks without seeing baby) for my high risk so went to the ER and explained the need for reassurance and they did a quick scan. I got to see baby for about five seconds! Baby was dancing, big, and absolutely perfect. I'm very anxious for my Monday appointment and these last few days have been very slow. Glad to see that everyone is doing good! :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

Good luck on your appointment Radiance....

AFM, waiting for another 5 days to see my baby again.... Also waiting for my doppler. DH might be able to pick it up by Monday so hoping we can hear the heartbeat prior to our scan. :happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

jaan - sorry, no advice on this end, just wanted to give you this :hugs: 

Sarah - welcome, sounds like my first and this pregnancy. First one a breeze, this one pure hell ;) 

smoore - always fun to see baby kicking :) 

Beadette - I´m guessing boy :)


----------



## weewdy

Has anyone else still not told yet? I have no idea when i will tell, i like it being just our secret lol. I am 13 weeks and told with my 1st at 13weeks because it was my mums 60th.

Feeling really jealous of all your bump pics thats showing on facebook.i probably wont show for a few months yet.

I can definately feel baby move now. Mostly at night when lying in bed. I have felt it for a few weeks but thought it was my imagination. Its getting stronger now though.


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi there, 
just thought id say hello, 
due date is 20th of june 2015

found out in march after major brain surgery i was pregnant but sadly that little one was finally lost on may 14th after being found at my 12 weeks scan bean had stopped growing around 8 weeks, after a beautiful looking early scan at 7w+2.
didnt think we would ever see the other side as time just seemed to stand still.
finally moved to our own place in a beautiful part of the country and the peace and relaxation must have worked because within two weeks we discovered i was pregnant again :)

looking forward to getting to know you ladies, wishing you all the very best of health.

pink


----------



## lucy_lu10

Hi Pink, welcome! :)

I have trouble keeping up with everyone's posts but I hope everyone is doing well and maybe starting to feel better? 
I'm due June 1st and heading into the 2nd trimester tomorrow. Wow, can't believe it!!
So far, energy has returned (despite my 3 and 4yr olds running around......), I've got a pretty good little bump going on, and I'm looking forward to hopefully feeling some flutters in the next couple weeks!! :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

12 week scan tomorrow, nervous...Can't wait to tell the boys about their new sibling if everything is ok :) and then start sharing with everyone. Have only told our parents and close friends so far.


----------



## mdscpa

Good luck on your appointment 30mummyof1..... FX everything is just fine......


----------



## pink_phoenix

lucy_lu10 said:


> Hi Pink, welcome! :)
> 
> I have trouble keeping up with everyone's posts but I hope everyone is doing well and maybe starting to feel better?
> I'm due June 1st and heading into the 2nd trimester tomorrow. Wow, can't believe it!!
> So far, energy has returned (despite my 3 and 4yr olds running around......), I've got a pretty good little bump going on, and I'm looking forward to hopefully feeling some flutters in the next couple weeks!! :flower:

Thank you :D 

Aww a little bump he he, I can't wait to get my bump and actually look pregnant as apposed to like I've grossly over eaten all the time haha x good luck in your 2nd trimester and hopefully feeling miles better xx


----------



## bungle

I've been quite liberal with who i've told, I've felt so sick that it seemed far easier to tell people the truth than to lie. Even my two daughters know as they were starting to worry about me and kept asking when I'd be better, they're alot happier now they know why mummy has her head in a sink most of the day. Fingers crossed all will be good at the 12 week scan x


----------



## mdscpa

Due to severe dizziness, i went to the hospital to consult my OB and get checked if i need some meds to ease it up. She didn't gave me anything for it and told me it's just due to hormones and all i need is to rest and drink plenty of water. I ended up having my scan instead... Too bad DH wasn't around... Baby is all over the place, and yeah it's just one in there, it took them few minutes before they were able to get the FHR which is 147 bpm. However, baby's size is 7 cm and have put me more than a week ahead of 11w3d. Checked online and 7 cm size is for 13 weeks, i can't be 13 weeks, unless i'm growing super tall/large baby.... I will keep my due date though until we get another scan after a month.

Here's a pic of the scan which btw isn't that good. This is the last time we're going there and will have to change doc.... I'm not happy with the quality of their services nor the sonos.




Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/30-11-2014-scan_zpsf9577171.jpg


----------



## Beadette

Good luck to everyone having a scan this week xxx


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:
:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:
:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:

DH finally got the doppler!!!!!!!


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/FetalDoppler_zps0d63af71.jpg​


----------



## Sarah1508

mdscpa said:


> :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:
> :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:
> :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> DH finally got the doppler!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/FetalDoppler_zps0d63af71.jpg​

Ooohh where did yous get it? And how much? And is it any good? I really want one but oh would moat likely think it was a waste of money :dohh: also I would hate to get one then it be really bad quality! Haha


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Sarah, 

DH got it from Clinical Guard with no freight charges cost us $ 78.99. It's Sonoline B. They have the newest "C" and others with cheaper price. I guess EBAY offers the cheapest prices but i just don't trust them. However, it took almost a month to finally get here. 

We haven't tried it yet maybe tonight once we're home. DH has it and we're both working til tonight. Will try to get a video while trying it. Hoping for a great heartbeat.

Please refer to the link below. 

https://www.clinicalguard.com/fetal-doppler-baby-heartbeat-monitors-vascular-monitors-c-48.html


----------



## pink_phoenix

mdscpa said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> DH got it from Clinical Guard with no freight charges cost us $ 78.99. It's Sonoline B. They have the newest "C" and others with cheaper price. I guess EBAY offers the cheapest prices but i just don't trust them. However, it took almost a month to finally get here.
> 
> We haven't tried it yet maybe tonight once we're home. DH has it and we're both working til tonight. Will try to get a video while trying it. Hoping for a great heartbeat.
> 
> Please refer to the link below.
> 
> https://www.clinicalguard.com/fetal-doppler-baby-heartbeat-monitors-vascular-monitors-c-48.html

I was actually lucky enough that my best friend is pregnant and had her dopler sat round doing nothing. As shes 28 weeks and her Lil bean never sits still she passed it on. 
I'm 11+2 weeks give or take and have used it a few times in the last week. Can Defo find beans heart beat but is a little tricky to find it for more than a few seconds at a time but is good fun when u do find it. 
How far along are you? I Will you be able to use it now? take it that it gets easier to find?


----------



## mdscpa

I'm 11w4d today. Had a scan last night and found a heartbeat at 147.. Hopefully we can locate it tonight. Will try to take a video of the doppler while using it.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww :D thats great. I've got to wait till Friday for my scan!! Driving my up the wall haha


----------



## preg_pilot

*pink_phoenix* - welcome, sorry for your loss, and congratulations for your pregnancy, H&H 9 months :hugs: 

*weewdy* - I´ve still only told close family... it´s slowly leaking out, the way I like it... I will probably only tell other people as they notice I´m pregnant... I´m not showing yet... I´m a little bigger, but just look fat, and lying on my back there is no bump at all... this one is hiding snug down in my pelvis... :shrug:

*lucy_lu* - congrats with your second tri! :D Hope you feel LO soon :hugs: 

*30mummyof* - good luck with your scan :)

*bungle* - aww, my LO was scared the first time I threw up in the sink.. had to console him afterwards, as he was hysterical :nope:
They don´t always understand...

*mdscpa* - Wow, big baby! :shrug:
Wow, very blurry pic... :dohh:
Congrats with the doppler :)

*Sarah1508* - 
I got the same doppler on Amazon 1.5 years ago, for 50USD. Took 10 days to get it. ;)


AFM - my back is killing me these days. I was supposed to work yesterday and today but couldn´t... sitting kills my back :( I have a doctors appointment on Wednesday.
I´m barely queasy these days, just dry heaving every once in a while, with a hurl in between, not too horrible though.
No bump yet, it popped out a little, then popped right back in. It seems to be causing this pain I´m having. I´m carrying this baby farther back than my first... I can definitely feel the pressure in my pelvis, I´m starting to get sciatic pain, and my back is so sore, it feels like every single bone is loose... ( not to mention my coccyx still being bust from my last delivery and birth - I´m going to ask the physical therapist to try to manipulate it back into it´s rightful place).
I felt my first movement in week 10... it´s getting more defined, but still very few and far between.
I saw in the 12 week scan why that might be, she/he is very active in there :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Had my scan, and all is well with baby. Lots of stretching and kicking going on! :cloud9:


----------



## Shilo

Yay 30mummyof1! Glad everything was good. Nub and skull look :pink: to me! So that's my guess for you :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Preg pilot 

Thank you :D 
Hope your back doesn't get too bad. Mines been pretty awful but I think that's more down to my disability than the pregnancy!!
Bet ur relieved the sickness is easing too xx

30mummyof1

Pictures look fabulous 

Hope everyone else has had a good day, I'm Defo on the count down for scan now, nerves are taking over excitement tho now. Struggling to sleep :( xx


----------



## mdscpa

:happydance: 

We heard our baby!!!!!! Highest FHR is at 169 bpm. It was a music in our ears odd that after hearing it, this pregnancy starts to sink in.... Apologies for all the noises...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqRD5ZZugxU


----------



## pink_phoenix

mdscpa said:


> :happydance:
> 
> We heard our baby!!!!!! Highest FHR is at 169 bpm. It was a music in our ears odd that after hearing it, this pregnancy starts to sink in.... Apologies for all the noises...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqRD5ZZugxU

Was just wondering how you got on. Strange how a little sound can make you feel so amazing isn't it!!
Really sunk in for me there was tiny little miracle growing in there :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Radiance

:cry: Today was my big appointment and scan. The scan instantly revealed that our baby GIRL no longer had a heartbeat. I was 13+3 today, they suspect she passed away in the last couple days. She measured ahead, exactly 14 weeks. :cry:

She was absolutely beautiful on the screen, looked like she was blowing kisses. We named her Elena Rosalie Larsen :cloud9: My normal OB is suppose to call tomorrow about my induction. I can keep you all posted if you would like.

I definitely will be checking in here and there and I'm still in the facebook group.
We are absolutely devastated.

Shilo, I have a special request. When you add me to the angel list would you add Elena :pink:?
 



Attached Files:







10435981_10204576402557436_1683496220732302810_n.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mdscpa

30mummyof1 said:


> Had my scan, and all is well with baby. Lots of stretching and kicking going on! :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 825425
> 
> 
> View attachment 825427
> 
> 
> View attachment 825429

:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:

Great scan 30mummyof1.... Glad everything went well.... 

:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## weewdy

Radiance, i cant think of any words apart from i am so so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful name for a beautiful girl.


----------



## mdscpa

pink_phoenix said:


> Awww :D thats great. I've got to wait till Friday for my scan!! Driving my up the wall haha

Can't wait for your appointment hun.... Will it be your first scan? Apologies if you've answered that before? It's normal to feel nervous now that it's getting near than before when you we're all excited about having it. You and your baby will do great..... :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Radiance said:


> :cry: Today was my big appointment and scan. The scan instantly revealed that our baby GIRL no longer had a heartbeat. I was 13+3 today, they suspect she passed away in the last couple days. She measured ahead, exactly 14 weeks. :cry:
> 
> She was absolutely beautiful on the screen, looked like she was blowing kisses. We named her Elena Rosalie Larsen :cloud9: My normal OB is suppose to call tomorrow about my induction. I can keep you all posted if you would like.
> 
> I definitely will be checking in here and there and I'm still in the facebook group.
> We are absolutely devastated.
> 
> Shilo, I have a special request. When you add me to the angel list would you add Elena :pink:?

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

There's no words i can think of that could make you feel better hun but i'm very very sorry for your loss... :cry::hugs: This is just so unfair.... Elena's going to watch you and will ask the Almighty for you to give you another miracle, SOOOOON......

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Oh Kim big :hugs: Elena is such a beautiful name. I'm so sorry you've had yet another loss this year :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Kim I'm so so sorry for your loss. Devastating :cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I am so so sorry to hear that radiance, life is so cruel sometimes. Sending you massive :hugs: x


----------



## kit603

Congratulations on your scan 30mummyof1 :)

Radiance, I am so sorry for your loss - Elena is a beautiful name :hugs: I was so hoping that this pregnancy would be your rainbow :cry:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Radiance said:


> :cry: Today was my big appointment and scan. The scan instantly revealed that our baby GIRL no longer had a heartbeat. I was 13+3 today, they suspect she passed away in the last couple days. She measured ahead, exactly 14 weeks. :cry:
> 
> She was absolutely beautiful on the screen, looked like she was blowing kisses. We named her Elena Rosalie Larsen :cloud9: My normal OB is suppose to call tomorrow about my induction. I can keep you all posted if you would like.
> 
> I definitely will be checking in here and there and I'm still in the facebook group.
> We are absolutely devastated.
> 
> Shilo, I have a special request. When you add me to the angel list would you add Elena :pink:?

a


Word can not express how truly sorry I am and how heartbroken I feel for you!! I know there is little can be said to take the pain away, only that there will be a beautiful angel with you always to love you and watch over you. And a great support group of wonderful ladies here waiting for you if you need us :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

mdscpa said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Awww :D thats great. I've got to wait till Friday for my scan!! Driving my up the wall haha
> 
> Can't wait for your appointment hun.... Will it be your first scan? Apologies if you've answered that before? It's normal to feel nervous now that it's getting near than before when you we're all excited about having it. You and your baby will do great..... :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you:flower:

Yes will be my 1st scan appointment. Was tempted to push for an early one but decided after last time seeing a perfect little bean at7+2w for it not to end well at my 12w scan that it would prob not do much to help with the nerves, so braved it out. 
Kind of at the point I just wish it was over and done with haha. 
How are you? Xx


----------



## Melissa_M

So sorry again radiance :hugs: :cry:

Elena is such a beautiful name for such a beautiful angel, fly high baby girl <3


----------



## MissFox

Radiance I am so sorry to hear this. You will be in my thoughts today. She's beautiful. And a beautiful name!!


----------



## _Anya_

Radiance, I'm so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## preg_pilot

*Radiance* - I so very sorry for your loss :( Hopefully your rainbow baby arrives soon :hugs:
You picked a beautiful name.




*30mummyof1* - I agree with shilo, I think its a girl :) 

*pink_phoenix* - sickness comes and goes, hope it goes away permanently soon ;) I hope yours stops too :hugs: 
Fx for your scan :)

*mdscpa* - congrats on hearing the heartbeat :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

preg_pilot said:


> *Radiance* - I so very sorry for your loss :( Hopefully your rainbow baby arrives soon :hugs:
> You picked a beautiful name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *30mummyof1* - I agree with shilo, I think its a girl :)
> 
> *pink_phoenix* - sickness comes and goes, hope it goes away permanently soon ;) I hope yours stops too :hugs:
> Fx for your scan :)
> 
> *mdscpa* - congrats on hearing the heartbeat :)


Thanks :D 
Everytime I think it's getting better it comes back with vengeance haha. 

Can't wait for my scan, got a very strange feeling there could be more than one little dudette in there xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Same here, although not being actually sick everytime I think my nausea is disappearing it comes back again...! :dohh:


----------



## Shilo

Radiance said:


> :cry: Today was my big appointment and scan. The scan instantly revealed that our baby GIRL no longer had a heartbeat. I was 13+3 today, they suspect she passed away in the last couple days. She measured ahead, exactly 14 weeks. :cry:
> 
> She was absolutely beautiful on the screen, looked like she was blowing kisses. We named her Elena Rosalie Larsen :cloud9: My normal OB is suppose to call tomorrow about my induction. I can keep you all posted if you would like.
> 
> I definitely will be checking in here and there and I'm still in the facebook group.
> We are absolutely devastated.
> 
> Shilo, I have a special request. When you add me to the angel list would you add Elena :pink:?

Of course I will add her name. I've already said it on FB, but I am so sorry. Her name is beautiful. You can tell how adorable and beautiful she is in your scan picture. So sorry.


----------



## treeroot

Radiance said:


> :cry: Today was my big appointment and scan. The scan instantly revealed that our baby GIRL no longer had a heartbeat. I was 13+3 today, they suspect she passed away in the last couple days. She measured ahead, exactly 14 weeks. :cry:
> 
> She was absolutely beautiful on the screen, looked like she was blowing kisses. We named her Elena Rosalie Larsen :cloud9: My normal OB is suppose to call tomorrow about my induction. I can keep you all posted if you would like.
> 
> I definitely will be checking in here and there and I'm still in the facebook group.
> We are absolutely devastated.
> 
> Shilo, I have a special request. When you add me to the angel list would you add Elena :pink:?

I just want to add to the condolences. I hope when you come back to check, all the love from this group will help just the tiniest bit. 
:hug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh forgot to say shilo, would you mind amending my dd please to the 11th. Thank you x


----------



## mdscpa

So me and DH used the doppler again today 11w6d to try mode 2 settings and have it recorded closer to the speaker so the sound would be great.... :happydance: with the outcome... We decided to try it on a weekly basis. :happydance: while waiting for doc's visit.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F46EyATx0Ng&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bungle

Radiance, so sorry to hear your very sad news. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers lovely xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

mdscpa said:


> So me and DH used the doppler again today 11w6d to try mode 2 settings and have it recorded closer to the speaker so the sound would be great.... :happydance: with the outcome... We decided to try it on a weekly basis. :happydance: while waiting for doc's visit.

aww thats great :)

ive just had a play with my dopler and its getting much easier to find HB and still makes me grin like an idiot when i find it haha. defo a case of simple things and simple minds xx

the wait for the doc is like the longest wait ever isnt it, ive only got 2 days to wait, feels like 2 weeks :wacko::wacko:



30mummyof1 said:


> Same here, although not being actually sick everytime I think my nausea is disappearing it comes back again...! :dohh:

i havent actually been sick yet, come close a few times tho like feeling my mouth water or being sick but it not actually making it out, its worse when i have heart burn and burp tho, that awful burning taste :nope:
and really really gagged the other day changing the bin, OH came charging down the stairs thinking id actually been sick was that bad :dohh: poor bugger hes more on edge than i am


----------



## 30mummyof1

pink_phoenix said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> So me and DH used the doppler again today 11w6d to try mode 2 settings and have it recorded closer to the speaker so the sound would be great.... :happydance: with the outcome... We decided to try it on a weekly basis. :happydance: while waiting for doc's visit.
> 
> aww thats great :)
> 
> ive just had a play with my dopler and its getting much easier to find HB and still makes me grin like an idiot when i find it haha. defo a case of simple things and simple minds xx
> 
> the wait for the doc is like the longest wait ever isnt it, ive only got 2 days to wait, feels like 2 weeks :wacko::wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Same here, although not being actually sick everytime I think my nausea is disappearing it comes back again...! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> i havent actually been sick yet, come close a few times tho like feeling my mouth water or being sick but it not actually making it out, its worse when i have heart burn and burp tho, that awful burning taste :nope:
> and really really gagged the other day changing the bin, OH came charging down the stairs thinking id actually been sick was that bad :dohh: poor bugger hes more on edge than i amClick to expand...

I get the retching but nothing comes out luckily. Still yucky though :sick:


----------



## mdscpa

We already got the spot so we find it easier, baby keeps on moving though but still we managed to find him/her back :happydance: You're defo right about the waiting.... it always takes forever.... 

As for my symptoms, been constipated for 4 days and today finally I was able to release :haha: Sorry TMI.


----------



## pink_phoenix

30mummyof1 said:


> I get the retching but nothing comes out luckily. Still yucky though :sick:

i think thats worse, sometimes i think id rather actually be sick to see if the sickness passes, nout worse than feeling like you want to be sick but dont get the relief for actually being sick :wacko: xx



mdscpa said:


> We already got the spot so we find it easier, baby keeps on moving though but still we managed to find him/her back :happydance: You're defo right about the waiting.... it always takes forever....
> 
> As for my symptoms, been constipated for 4 days and today finally I was able to release :haha: Sorry TMI.

i was really awfully constipated but changed the folic acid tabs from the ones the doc gave me with added iron and some other stuff to some with only folic acid in and constipation went away over night i just couldnt hack it, was in so much pain with not being able to go was crying. Maybe try some different preg supliments if yours are high in iron xx


----------



## thurl30

Radiance I can't believe your news I am so so sorry, such a gorgeous name, I'm praying you are blessed with a little miracle very soon :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## weewdy

Anyone else apprehensive about telling? My parents were so excited when i told them i was pregnant and im scared they wont be as excited this time. My mother watches my daughter for me whilst i work and im scared she will think i dont appreciate her. I have looked into putting the baby into a creche and will probably do that a few days a week. She only has my daughter on a wed one week and the next week she has her mon to fri but for a few hours each day because of my oh shifts. I am also not looking forward to telling my boss. There is another 3 people pregnant, in a small local business and i think she will think ive got pregnant to cause her issues. Also when i was on maternity leave the last time she messed up my holidays and i didnt get what i was entitled to. I would also like to try and take 1 year off if i can financially. 

I am 13 1/2 weeks and no one knows yet. I want to wait till christmas but even last night i said to my oh we could wait until the 20 weeks scan which he isnt keen to do.

I so far have put on 2lbs, but think thats probably because i have went from going daily to the toilet to once a week. I have also put on 1 inch around my waist. Due to feeling better i have started eating healthier again and will watch what i eat because i dont want to put on 50lbs like i did with my daughter.


----------



## mdscpa

*12 Weeks Pregnant: Bloated/Bump Belly​*





https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10w_zps19991769.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w_zps2b5f7d47.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/12w_zps4fe5fa20.jpg


https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/FFFFFF/000099/My%20Little%20One/06/18/2015.png
Make a pregnancy ticker

​


----------



## weewdy

So jealous of everyones bumps. I just look fatter lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

have just gone public with my news!


----------



## mdscpa

30mummyof1 said:


> have just gone public with my news!

That's great!!!! Congratulations.... 

Me and DH plan to go public maybe after 24 weeks..... Right now, only immediate family and very very close friends knew....


----------



## mdscpa

weewdy said:


> So jealous of everyones bumps. I just look fatter lol

Don't be, i'm even confused if that's a bump or i'm just bloated.... If it's a bump, im confused why im popping up so early....


----------



## 30mummyof1

No way i could keep it a secret, my bump's been too obvious for weeks now. :haha: My friend that see every day at school has 'known' for weeks even though i have a big coat on most of the time that i see!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, i forgot to mention, my employer and colleagues knew about my pregnancy as well.. I have to tell them the reason why i didn't report to work for few days before when MS hit me so bad.... Which we don't consider public since we're overseas.... We are just so excited to tell our friends and other relatives back home but we have to wait another 12 mos or so... We will see if we can keep that plan.... If not, earliest could be at 20 weeks...:happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

30mummyof1 said:


> have just gone public with my news!

yayyyyyyy:happydance::happydance::happydance: xx



mdscpa said:


> Don't be, i'm even confused if that's a bump or i'm just bloated.... If it's a bump, im confused why im popping up so early....

Id have said defiantly a lovely little bump, looks fabulous :cloud9:
can really see a change between your 1st and second picture

cant wait to get mine haha xx


----------



## starsunshine

I've had my first scan. Baby was waving and kicking away was so cute! I've been put forward 6 days so I'm now 12+6 and my due date is 12th June.


----------



## kit603

Congratulations :)


----------



## Radiance

*Update,*

After being in active labor for 17 hours I delivered our beautiful Elena Rosalie. She looked a lot like me and had a little dimple on her right cheek. She was big for her age, she was close to 5.5 inches long. I had wonderful OBs and nurses again, which I'm thankful for. I feel physically and emotionally exhausted. Elena physically looked perfect and she was ahead in development, as we had no tests done no one knew what to expect with appearance or development. We still are suspecting I got an infection because my cervix had been dilated one. They sent my placenta and cord in and they are also doing a chromosomal analysis on Elena, we should have that back in 5-10 days.


----------



## weewdy

Radiance, i honestly have no words, your update brought tears to my eyes. You are being so strong. I send you hugs and hope you get some answers as to why.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Radiance my heart breaks for you. massive :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Radiance I'm at a loss for words for you. I can only say you are in my thoughts :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kit603

Thinking of you Radiance :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

I thought I was in a group but I guess it's in a different section. Hi ladies. I'm due June 13th. Don't have Facebook.


----------



## foreternity

Radiance, I'm so very sorry you're having to go through this :( My heart just breaks for you. I hope you're able to get some helpful answers from the doctors.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 30mummyof1

So sorry for your loss Heather. Massive :hugs:


----------



## Shilo

There have been entirely too many losses for our group. I've replied on FB but I am so sorry Heather.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Again Heather I'm so sorry :'( it's just so unfair that's all I can ever think! And I agree, there have been many losses in this group, more than the average.


----------



## smoore

Heather.1987 said:


> As I posted on facebook ill be leaving. Good luck to everyone. Idk if its just me, but this board doesnt seem to have the best of luck. I hope im the last because this pain is unbelievable.

I'm so sorry again, Heather. :hugs:




As for how many losses... well one is too many. However, unfortunately through my search for support and answers after my past loss I have found numbers that are so surprising. Still with today's technology and such 1 out of 4 pregnancies ends in some sort of loss. 1 in 165 babies are stillborn. I have known these numbers for well over a year and it is still hard to comprehend how in 2014 these numbers exist.


----------



## Melissa_M

Giant hugs Heather :hugs: There is no greater pain than losing a little one :(


----------



## mdscpa

I'm so sorry Heather... Sending you lots of :hugs: :hugs: and prayers....


----------



## smoore

I had my nt scan today! Baby was a stinker and it took a bit to get an official measurement, but we got one! It measured 1.3 and they wanted 2.5 or smaller, so good sign! :)


----------



## preg_pilot

pink_phoenix - shoo away sickness :dohh:

Radiance - :hugs: 

nilllabean - welcome :wave: 

Heather - :hugs: 

smoore - yay for good measurement :)


AFM - my back and hips are killing me... :(


----------



## smoore

My hips were really bothering me at night. A friend who had a baby in August gave me her pregnancy pillow. It has really made a difference!


----------



## Shilo

Hey ladies. I made some gender specific signatures if anyone wants one since lots of us are starting to find out gender. Can't wait to use one myself when my genetic test results come back next week! I added them to the front page as well. Just remember to remove the 4 * symbols.


https://i60.tinypic.com/9humpx.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/9humpx.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/23lmp1k.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/23lmp1k.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/2czwv7p.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2czwv7p.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/23rso7p.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/23rso7p.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/2qb6hkh.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2qb6hkh.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i60.tinypic.com/ie0byd.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/ie0byd.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i59.tinypic.com/rsgzrl.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/rsgzrl.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i60.tinypic.com/zwes79.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/zwes79.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i59.tinypic.com/330ahj8.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/330ahj8.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i62.tinypic.com/9rrl7s.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/9rrl7s.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


----------



## Melissa_M

Ahhhh 8 more weeks till I find out!!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Shilo said:


> Hey ladies. I made some gender specific signatures if anyone wants one since lots of us are starting to find out gender. Can't wait to use one myself when my genetic test results come back next week! I added them to the front page as well. Just remember to remove the 4 * symbols.
> 
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/9humpx.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/9humpx.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/23lmp1k.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/23lmp1k.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2czwv7p.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2czwv7p.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/23rso7p.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/23rso7p.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2qb6hkh.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2qb6hkh.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/ie0byd.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/ie0byd.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/rsgzrl.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/rsgzrl.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/zwes79.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/zwes79.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/330ahj8.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/330ahj8.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/9rrl7s.png
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/9rrl7s.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

If it wouldn't be too much bother shilo, would you make me a pink one with a "team yellow" underneath? 

Just realised I unsubscribed myself accidentally....anyway just want to say I'm so sorry again to both Heather and Radiance. *hugs*:hugs:


----------



## Shilo

Sure! Here is Team Yellow for lots of them. Also added to front page.

https://i58.tinypic.com/a5hohg.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/a5hohg.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i59.tinypic.com/5cf1vl.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/5cf1vl.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i59.tinypic.com/xp3mo3.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i59.tinypic.com/xp3mo3.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i61.tinypic.com/2vk00hk.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2vk00hk.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i57.tinypic.com/4pta39.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/4pta39.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

https://i57.tinypic.com/2mhg3yb.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/2mhg3yb.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


----------



## Sarah1508

Been in hospital since Thursday and I'm already desperate to get home! I live on an island and our hospital wasn't able to take care of me so I had to be sent away, I just miss my oh and baby boy so so much! :cry: On the plus side though I'm finally getting the care ive been needing for two months now! I'm actually really annoyed at my local health service for letting me get so ill and dehydrated to the point where I had lost my vision and collapsed , even though they fully knew how ill I had been for two months and so dehydrated that no one could get blood from me, it's just rediculus! If they had just given me fluids a while back I wouldn't have got so bad and had to be sent away somewhere I've never been and have no family close :/ I was so bad that I'm still on the iv when they only thought I would need to be on it for 6 hours, it's now 3 days later... And to make it worse to save money they sent me on a normal flight rather then an air ambulance .... Yup that sums up where their prioritys lie!


----------



## pink_phoenix

smoore said:


> I had my nt scan today! Baby was a stinker and it took a bit to get an official measurement, but we got one! It measured 1.3 and they wanted 2.5 or smaller, so good sign! :)

Aww that's great :hugs:
I had mine yesterday and had to go in twice haha. Baby was sat bolt up right first time and as I'm struggling to get food and drink in my bladder was empty so was told to go for a drink and a wonder round. Came back and got all measurements was between 1.6 1.8 so I'm assuming that's good 



Shilo said:


> Hey ladies. I made some gender specific signatures if anyone wants one since lots of us are starting to find out gender. Can't wait to use one myself when my genetic test results come back next week! I added them to the front page as well. Just remember to remove the 4 * symbols.

Aww they are great, I can't wait to find out but as dates been put back a few days gotta wait even longer now ahhhhh :dohh:
Bet ur excited even tho I can imagine next week feels miles away :flower: xx



Sarah1508 said:


> Been in hospital since Thursday and I'm already desperate to get home! I live on an island and our hospital wasn't able to take care of me so I had to be sent away, I just miss my oh and baby boy so so much! :cry: On the plus side though I'm finally getting the care ive been needing for two months now! I'm actually really annoyed at my local health service for letting me get so ill and dehydrated to the point where I had lost my vision and collapsed , even though they fully knew how ill I had been for two months and so dehydrated that no one could get blood from me, it's just rediculus! If they had just given me fluids a while back I wouldn't have got so bad and had to be sent away somewhere I've never been and have no family close :/ I was so bad that I'm still on the iv when they only thought I would need to be on it for 6 hours, it's now 3 days later... And to make it worse to save money they sent me on a normal flight rather then an air ambulance .... Yup that sums up where their prioritys lie!

Oh my goodness :hugs
I bet that's has been horrendous I can't believe people in the medical profession as still so ignorant when it comes to pregnancy. If it was me personally I'd be getting advice on malpractice. I know it can be a long drawn out process but even if all you get out of it that idiot staff get better trained or sacked it may make you more confident in going there again. 

I hope your feeling better and that you will be Safely on the way home to your family xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

preg_pilot said:


> pink_phoenix - shoo away sickness :dohh:
> 
> Radiance - :hugs:
> 
> nilllabean - welcome :wave:
> 
> Heather - :hugs:
> 
> smoore - yay for good measurement :)
> 
> 
> AFM - my back and hips are killing me... :(

I have a friend that's suffering really bad with that SPD. I think it's called and she swears by her pregnancy pillow for relief. Might be worth a go xx


----------



## Snufkin

Aww, sarah, that sucks. Are you in Glasgow? I'd come visit you, but I'll be away in Germany for another week and a bit, and by then I hope you'll be back home! 

Pregnancy pillows, or just any thick firm pillow between the knees is pure magic! My hip's not too bad yet, but I definitely feel it already and I had bad SPD last time, so I'm already sleeping like that most nights to try and keep the pain away a little longer.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hopen you feel better Sarah how crappy :(

Thanks for the signatures Shilo they're awesome and so are you!!!! :D won't be able to use one until February though..feels soooo far away!!!


----------



## Sarah1508

Pink_pheonix , thanks I hope i will be home very soon too! As for complaining or anything idk but where I stay is quite bad for people holding grudges and I really just don't need any negativity especially since in my gp practice it's only the one doctor and only two midwifes so you don't have much choice haha, it's dissapointung though because I really like my midwife and doctor and am just annoyed that they left me for so long to get like that :/ 

Snufkin , no I did want to go to Glasgow as I have family there and wouldn't be completely alone but they have sent me to stornoway (don't know if you know it) I thought it was going to be just awful being in stornoway (Lewis) because well my oh's wee cousin was murdered here and it's just a really bad place for me and oh tbh because of that and also the family of the guys who did it are from and live here :/ and even though they knew this back home and that I didn't want to go they made me come because it was cheaper then getting me to Glasgow ... So yeah haha but to be fair the staff here have been really nice and have made it easier then I thought it was going to be


----------



## pink_phoenix

Sarah1508 said:


> Pink_pheonix , thanks I hope i will be home very soon too! As for complaining or anything idk but where I stay is quite bad for people holding grudges and I really just don't need any negativity especially since in my gp practice it's only the one doctor and only two midwifes so you don't have much choice haha, it's dissapointung though because I really like my midwife and doctor and am just annoyed that they left me for so long to get like that :/

yeah i can imagine its stress you dont need at the minute but maybe something to bring up at a later date
the most important thing is you and little one are getting better xx


----------



## smoore

pink phoenix - silly babies!! That sounds fabulous to me according to my genetic counselor!! :) 

Sarah - I'm glad you are getting the care you need and hope you feel fabulous again soon. 


Shilo - OMG! How cute!! I can't wait to use a gender specific one next week after we find out!! :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

smoore said:


> pink phoenix - silly babies!! That sounds fabulous to me according to my genetic counselor!! :)
> 
> Sarah - I'm glad you are getting the care you need and hope you feel fabulous again soon.
> 
> 
> Shilo - OMG! How cute!! I can't wait to use a gender specific one next week after we find out!! :)


yayyyyy hehe, didnt really get much out of the woman doing my scan dont really think she liked us much haha

how are you gettin on xxx


----------



## smoore

I'm feeling really good lately! The scans and such lately have done a lot to calm my nerves. Anxious waiting on my genetic blood work to come back! 

My sonographer didn't say much either, and she didn't give me any normal range to know what was going on. I wouldn't know if the genetic counselor hadn't said make sure you ask for your measurement and we are looking for anything 2.5 or under. I'm glad she told me! 


How are you doing?


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm not to bad thanks. Same really, scan done a lot to chill us out but now I'm just obsessing over gender haha! And excited I can actually look seriously at stuff to buy :D 
Been a bit ill, had a raging head ache for coming on 5 days now but I think that's more down to my brain condition than being pregnant xx

How long do you have to wait for your results? Xx


----------



## smoore

They said 8-10 days, but I think Thanksgiving probably threw it off a bit. I'm hoping early next week (Mon or Tues)!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well fingers crossed everything comes back perfect xx


----------



## weewdy

I slipped on my decking on friday straight onto my back, yesterday and today i can hardly move with severe pain in my back and my side. I am still feeling baby move and have had no cramping or spotting but it does make me realise just how careful i need to be now. My dd is being great, keeps asking if im ok and brings me bottles of water out the cupboard etc When i fell i was in alone with her and i started crying, she ran through with a toilet roll and her teddy and gave me the biggest cuddle ever. 

Today we have snow so doubt we will be out the house, we didnt leave the sofa yesterday either and i feel guilty.


----------



## pink_phoenix

About 2 days after I found out I was pregnant I feel down the stairs at home. We had just moved and it's an old terrace house with steep windy stairs. Not allowed up the stairs with out the light on now, even in the day time haha xx
I hope your feeling much better today, nout like a cuddle off little ones to cheer u up. 
My best friends DS has had a lot of open heart surgery and when I first saw him after my brain op we wer comparing scars. He looked me dead in the face and said don't worry your special like me now and gave me a massive hug. Was the BEST thing ever haha :cloud9: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just manged to get my gender scan booked for 4 days earlier than i had planned, 23rd dec the day of my dh's 40th birthday!! Surprising him with it, so hope baby will oblige and show us the goods! 

Hope you're feeling better soon weewdy. x


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks shilo for the signatures! 

I'm still feeling rough :( threw up twice last night after a bath. Every time I get a bath I end up throwing up. Same with shower except I prefer a bath so I don't faint. I have the water warm by hot. Sometimes I'm so cold im even shiverinh, but I think my skin can tolerate much hotter water than most and I get cold in baths that others find quite hot. 

Anyway today I went outside for the first time in a week and nearly fainted. Felt so dizzy and lost my vision and hearing for a few minutes. Good job OH was around to hold me up and direct me quickly to some nearby seats. Had I been on my own I think I would have collapsed :( just makes me scared to go outside. I'm also worried I'm not getting enough calories. I'm eating as much as I can manage but the only things I seem to be able to eat without gagging are fruit and raw veg. Not manay calories in that! :(


----------



## nilllabean26

I used a Doppler for the first time last night to ease some of my worries. After about 30 minutes of searching, I found a beat but it was around 126. I thought it was supposed to be much higher around 160


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> I used a Doppler for the first time last night to awesome of my worries. After about 30 minutes of searching, I found a best but it was around 126. I thought it was supposed to be much higher around 160

Mine only ever says 120 but we sat and counted it and it was more like 160. Most of the time it doesn't even count it but I can Defo hear it. Was perfect at the scan on Friday xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I still can't find mine on a doppler, frustrating but i just have to go on the fact i have seen it at 8 and 12 weeks.


----------



## _Anya_

Nikoru0111 said:


> I went outside for the first time in a week and nearly fainted. Felt so dizzy and lost my vision and hearing for a few minutes. Good job OH was around to hold me up and direct me quickly to some nearby seats. Had I been on my own I think I would have collapsed :(

Oh Nikoru, I understand exactly how you feel! I have had this awful feeling a couple times during pregnancy. And finally at 11 weeks I have collapsed in a mall :( Thank God everything seems to be ok now, the baby was fine at the ultrasound a week later.


----------



## nilllabean26

30mummyof1 said:


> I still can't find mine on a doppler, frustrating but i just have to go on the fact i have seen it at 8 and 12 weeks.

I cried the first time because I couldn't find anything. Then I went back and told myself to be patient and keep trying. When I take a deep breath in and my belly looks Fuller, nothing picks up. I got a glimpse of the heartbeat while exhaling: ). So then I tried taking milder breaths and sticking my tummy in (kinda chunky tummy) and bam I heard it. Don't give up, just keep trying


----------



## 30mummyof1

I will have another go in a few days :thumbup:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Try it with a full bladder too. Can help some times xx


----------



## mdscpa

Also, try in the middle about 2-3 inches below your belly button and slowly move it to left or to the right... Once you find a slow swooshing sound (people say coming from the placenta) it means you are close to finding that heartbeat....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yes i get the swooshing, and i feel i am so close but just not quite getting there. I feel like i can tell the baby is moving but i just can't quite focus on him or her! My uterus is tilted so maybe that makes it harder?


----------



## mdscpa

Once you found it move slowly and by putting a little pressure on the entire sides of the probe on the same area or close to it that's how i do mine. Heard the heartbeat the first time using it at 11w4d. I know you'll find it, very sooooooon.....


----------



## Shilo

I have a tilted uterus too and I have been able to find the baby everyday since 11+2. Your uterus is supposed to "untilt" around 12 weeks. If you're finding the placenta, keep the wand in that spot but try rotating it or tilting it at different angles. Baby is usually right around there. It's really easy to miss it because you can hear it loud and clear and then lose it if you literally barely tilt or move it. Use lots of gel. Make sure you're down low too. I find it just barely above my pubic bone. Sometimes I have to angle it down under the pubic bone to pick it up. It took me a long time to find it but once I did, it was easy. You learn where they hang out and I find it within a few seconds now.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Will give it another go ladies, thanks for the advice. x


----------



## kit603

Sorry to hear you're having trouble finding the hb, hope you find it soon :) I found mine quite early on to begin with but there has been more than one occasion since where I've been absolutely unable to find it and other times where I've briefly heard it for 5-10 secs and then no matter how long I try for afterwards I can't find it again - they're so tricky sometimes. 

For me, I definitely find it easiest to find the hb with both an empty stomach and an empty bladder and usually find it about 2-3 inches below the belly button with the probe tilted so that it's pointed slightly downwards rather than straight onto my tummy.

My baby's hb is definitely near the placenta, sometimes I can hear the swooshing sound and if I listen really closely I can hear a very faint HB behind it like the placenta is drowning it out, which makes it harder. Usually I find the placenta first then wiggle the probe very slowly in that area to find the heartbeat - not just from left to right though, with me the angle of the probe definitely makes a difference as well.


----------



## Beadette

Felt quite hormonal today. I sobbed at the end of 'Elf' where the Christmas spirit makes Santa's sleigh fly. :haha: God im a wreck.

Last time I was pregnant I got really over emotional at adverts on TV. There was one which was to sponsor old donkeys which broke my heart but some were even funny adverts. I'm an embarrassment x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ohhh tell me about it! Cry about every thing at the minute. Stupid hormones :doh: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Beadette said:


> Felt quite hormonal today. I sobbed at the end of 'Elf' where the Christmas spirit makes Santa's sleigh fly. :haha: God im a wreck.
> 
> Last time I was pregnant I got really over emotional at adverts on TV. There was one which was to sponsor old donkeys which broke my heart but some were even funny adverts. I'm an embarrassment x


I donated to the donkeys as well last time i was pregnant! hormones hey!


----------



## Ruz

The swooshing sound is also from the big arteries going down to your legs (femoral artery).


----------



## Shilo

Yes, I hear those too sometimes but it's very far to the left or the right. Whooshing anywhere else is likely placenta and I think they sound slightly different. I've seen videos where lots of people mistake the artery for the baby.


----------



## kit603

Beadette, it's definitely not just you - I've been crying at everything! DH finds my crying at TV Programmes and things hilarious... then I usually get more worked up and cry more :blush:


----------



## pink_phoenix

kit603 said:


> Beadette, it's definitely not just you - I've been crying at everything! DH finds my crying at TV Programmes and things hilarious... then I usually get more worked up and cry more :blush:

Yep I Defo know that feeling haha. I think TV ads are the worst at the minute!! :dohh: xx


----------



## nilllabean26

:flower:


Shilo said:


> Yes, I hear those too sometimes but it's very far to the left or the right. Whooshing anywhere else is likely placenta and I think they sound slightly different. I've seen videos where lots of people mistake the artery for the baby.

would the arteries beat sound the same as the babies heartbeat? I would be pissed if I've been hearing the wrong thing this whole time like a Dumbo.


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> :flower:
> 
> would the arteries beat sound the same as the babies heartbeat? I would be pissed if I've been hearing the wrong thing this whole time like a Dumbo.

the artery is like a swoosh sound, can tell its just under the skin, where as HB is more like a deep echoey noise. apparently is compared to galloping horse hooves! its ust a completly different tone all together. you will defo know it when you hear it
i put the dopler on my chest to listen to my own HB to gauge the speed, babies will be like double the rate


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> would the arteries beat sound the same as the babies heartbeat? I would be pissed if I've been hearing the wrong thing this whole time like a Dumbo.
> 
> the artery is like a swoosh sound, can tell its just under the skin, where as HB is more like a deep echoey noise. apparently is compared to galloping horse hooves! its ust a completly different tone all together. you will defo know it when you hear it
> i put the dopler on my chest to listen to my own HB to gauge the speed, babies will be like double the rateClick to expand...

Ty. And That's acute ultrasound pic in ur avi


----------



## Shilo

nilllabean26 said:


> :flower:
> 
> 
> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I hear those too sometimes but it's very far to the left or the right. Whooshing anywhere else is likely placenta and I think they sound slightly different. I've seen videos where lots of people mistake the artery for the baby.
> 
> would the arteries beat sound the same as the babies heartbeat? I would be pissed if I've been hearing the wrong thing this whole time like a Dumbo.Click to expand...

No, the arteries will sound more like a whooshing. The baby's heartbeat will be fast and sound like a galloping horse or something. The baby's heartbeat is definitely recognizable once you find it. You won't hear anything else like it in there. This video on youtube points out the different sounds you'll hear like artery, placenta and baby. This was at 10 weeks so the baby's heartbeat was pretty fast. It's usually slowed down a bit by now if you're a bit farther along so it may not sound that fast but it'll sound similar. Mine has slowed down into the 140s lately.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnYHyjn4Sg0


----------



## mdscpa

Here's mine at 11w6d. You'll hear the swooshing sound (maybe the placenta) at first and at the background of the heartbeat sound.... The swooshing sound of arteries is louder than the one from placenta and it's far more right or left......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F46EyATx0Ng


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> ]Ty. And That's acute ultrasound pic in ur avi

aww thank you

i was a little disapointed with the quality of the pics, they look they have been sent by fax haha
just me being a stress head tho

seeing the actual scan was lovely, got a wave and preview of some cracking dance moves haha, wish id have recorded it xx


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Here's mine at 11w6d. You'll hear the swooshing sound (maybe the placenta) at first and at the background of the heartbeat sound.... The swooshing sound of arteries is louder than the one from placenta and it's far more right or left......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F46EyATx0Ng

Ahhh OK Ty little lady for sharing the video. Lol Doppler didn't know what to read. I guess I can have a sound mind when it's reading low and just pay attention to the beat. Ty


I think I have the same one as u but pink; ) anyone else want a girl?

Also does anyone else find heartbeat allowed over the place on certain days? First day untried, it was low and to the left. The next it was like higher and to the right. Its amazing


----------



## nilllabean26

Ur scan looks better than any I have received. Except for when I went to the er. The pic was so big and clear and I was able to see actual fingers and toes. The other techs and nurses sucked.the pics are so far away and it's always arms and legs missing and blurry. The ob I saw for the first time wouodnt even let me get a pictures because he said they aren't given unripe 20 weeks. He then later lied and said he did when I called advocacy to complain... the *******.


pink_phoenix said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> ]Ty. And That's acute ultrasound pic in ur avi
> 
> aww thank you
> 
> i was a little disapointed with the quality of the pics, they look they have been sent by fax haha
> just me being a stress head tho
> 
> seeing the actual scan was lovely, got a wave and preview of some cracking dance moves haha, wish id have recorded it xxClick to expand...


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> Ahhh OK Ty little lady for sharing the video. Lol Doppler didn't know what to read. I guess I can have a sound mind when it's reading low and just pay attention to the beat. Ty
> 
> 
> I think I have the same one as u but pink; ) anyone else want a girl?
> 
> Also does anyone else find heartbeat allowed over the place on certain days? First day untried, it was low and to the left. The next it was like higher and to the right. Its amazing

it took me a good few times to find HB properly but does get easier.
i first found mine low on the left its now low and on the right, i have a tattoo on the bottom os my stomach and ust learnt to aim for the edges, HB is always at one side or the other.

YESSSS im keeping everything crossed for a girl. just for all the pink stuff i can have hahaha! and love old fashioned girls clothes, im such a geek xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

when will you find out gender pink-phoenix?


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh OK Ty little lady for sharing the video. Lol Doppler didn't know what to read. I guess I can have a sound mind when it's reading low and just pay attention to the beat. Ty
> 
> 
> I think I have the same one as u but pink; ) anyone else want a girl?
> 
> Also does anyone else find heartbeat allowed over the place on certain days? First day untried, it was low and to the left. The next it was like higher and to the right. Its amazing
> 
> it took me a good few times to find HB properly but does get easier.
> i first found mine low on the left its now low and on the right, i have a tattoo on the bottom os my stomach and ust learnt to aim for the edges, HB is always at one side or the other.
> 
> YESSSS im keeping everything crossed for a girl. just for all the pink stuff i can have hahaha! and love old fashioned girls clothes, im such a geek xxxClick to expand...

hopefully we get our girls:) iA



30mummyof1 said:


> when will you find out gender pink-phoenix?

I thought we had to wait until 16 weeks. If everything is going OK, I was going to go to an ultrasound place to get the video and 3d pics and gender. Will thhey be able to tell earlier than that? I'm seeing a jlnurse tomorrow. Although I don't know how t they can tell with their crappy machines


----------



## pink_phoenix

30mummyof1 said:


> when will you find out gender pink-phoenix?

Oh I have no idea. Don't think my next scan is arranged till after I see my midwife at new year. Wasn't happy with this one so asking to be sent to the medical centre instead of the hospital xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I managed to find somewhere who will scan me at 15+5, long as my bmi was under 30.
15 days!


----------



## nilllabean26

What does bmi have to do with anything?


----------



## pink_phoenix

I hate all this BMI crap!! U can't win, I weight 16stone and wear a size 18 yet look half the size of a typical size 18. And please don't mistake me for having an issue with plus size, I love women who look like REAL women, curve and all. 
When I stepped on the scales needless to say we were all a bit shocked but bear in mind also I've been a gymnast as a child and a weight lifter so I'm Defo not a small build but to be told I'm clinically classed as obese was a bit of a piss take to say the least. Then to be given a bollocking that I'd lost weight instead of gaining was even more annoying. I've tried to eat healthy what food I can get in and I'm still wrong!!! Also when they tell you a BMI or body fat there actually giving u the male idealistics. A healthy woman should be any where upto over 30% body fat. 
Stupid people, the very last time you want an eating disorder is during pregnancy, maybe these things should be approached better xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> What does bmi have to do with anything?

Is just an excuse they come up with for shit scan pictures. If there no good at their job or the equipment is crap they will normally blame your weight 1st. 

My sister was a big girl before her 1st pregnancy and she never had an issue with scans xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Only because its before the required 16wks, sure they wouldn't ask if its 16 weeks or after. sorry i didn't ask anymore as didn't apply. :shrug:


----------



## Sarah1508

I actually gained a hell of a lot of weight with my firsts pregnancy going from a size 8 to now 16 but tbh I feel I look a hell of a lot bigger anyways I actually asked my midwife if it would cause any problems or be harder to find heartbeat or less easy to scan and she said no not at all and laughed at me haha , I think it's only if you are heavily over weight like obese or something that it may cause issues , so far I've heard baby's heartbeat fine and had just a clear of a scan as I did when I was a skinny malinky :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> What does bmi have to do with anything?
> 
> Is just an excuse they come up with for shit scan pictures. If there no good at their job or the equipment is crap they will normally blame your weight 1st.
> 
> My sister was a big girl before her 1st pregnancy and she never had an issue with scans xxClick to expand...

Yea That's bs. And whose to say a woman thinks she's 16 weeks and really isn't? What will they blame the bad pic on then. 

I haven't had a dating scan. At 7 weeks, the tech did not measure my baby. She went by an approximation lmp and I gave her dates it couodvpossibly been and she went with the last date literally. When I went to the er once, they measure the baby for me and to them my due date was 6 days later than that. Date the first tech gave me. So I'm still really not sure. I asked the nurse prsctioner to date the baby and she said She wasn't qualified. 

When I had called to complain they told me the doctor (she gave a description of an Indian old lady) gave me my dating scan. It upset me even more because none of them were Indian or doctors. So they did Wat they did, and that doctor signed off on it without seeing me at all and doing her job. I felt so abandoned and let down. I was supposed to see an ob at the very beginning and have been screwed around. Sorry for the tangent but that is a dumb excuse. I have a chunky tummy and the tech at the er gave me a much better pic than the nurse who barely tried.


----------



## pinkerbelle

Hi All, I've just found out I am due in June, could someone please add me to the fb group as I use fb more than this  x x


----------



## Ruz

Have my 12 week scan tomorrow hope everything will be good. Will post back here after hopefully good news and then after I have my results from the bloodtest on thursday I will join the facebook group :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Congrats to you pinkerbelle and ruz. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## mdscpa

Ruz said:


> Have my 12 week scan tomorrow hope everything will be good. Will post back here after hopefully good news and then after I have my results from the bloodtest on thursday I will join the facebook group :)

Hoping for great results and wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Ladies :wave:

Room for one more? I'm due June 27th and would love to share my journey with some more bump buddies :)


----------



## mdscpa

Glad to see you here Pamela.... :happydance:


----------



## Ruz

My scan went great :) so happy. Baby was very active :) 
Here is a picture :)

https://i60.tinypic.com/34rhgn6.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

That's awesome Ruz.... :happydance::yipee::happydance:


----------



## nilllabean26

Great pic


----------



## weewdy

Worried - just been tot the toilet and when i wiped i had a lot of brown tinged mucus. I have never had this and i am nearly 14 weeks. Also never had it in my last pregnancy. As you know i had a bad fall last friday but i am positive i have felt baby move since then as i have been feeling him/her since around 11 weeks. Should i be worried.


----------



## nilllabean26

weewdy said:


> Worried - just been tot the toilet and when i wiped i had a lot of brown tinged mucus. I have never had this and i am nearly 14 weeks. Also never had it in my last pregnancy. As you know i had a bad fall last friday but i am positive i have felt baby move since then as i have been feeling him/her since around 11 weeks. Should i be worried.

I had that but only after my bleeding was almost over. They said it was fine. Never got any real answers from the last hospital, but I hop ur baby is ok. U should be fine


----------



## mdscpa

weewdy said:


> Worried - just been tot the toilet and when i wiped i had a lot of brown tinged mucus. I have never had this and i am nearly 14 weeks. Also never had it in my last pregnancy. As you know i had a bad fall last friday but i am positive i have felt baby move since then as i have been feeling him/her since around 11 weeks. Should i be worried.

I think it's just normal but seeing a doctor won't hurt if that will let up your worries.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think the general rule is that brown is old blood and not normally anything to worry about. Maybe ur cervix just took a bit of the force of falling and it's pushed out a bit of old blood. 

Like others have said maybe just seeing a doc or even ring early preg unit and see if they can get u in for a scan 

Hoping everything is ok x


----------



## mdscpa

So today we went to a different hospital where i had my HSG done last June. The OB was so happy and praised God that we're finally pregnant. She asked a couple of questions which is norm and then requested that we bring my tests results from the old clinic to put on my file. She RX me iron and calcium meds and have to take them once a day, each at different time, after i finish my Folic Acid. Asked her about the baby aspirin and she said i have to continue. 

She had me lie down to check the heartbeat with her doppler. It took her awhile finding it I almost told her where to put the probe but i just kept silent, i just wanna let her do her job :lol: She then asked me to get an ultrasound, we asked if they have NT scan and she asked me what it was. DH then explained (he knows better about it :haha:) then she said, "ah, okay. Don't worry your still young. Why? do you have down syndrome in your family?" We said, "Not that we know of but we just wanted to know..." She then wrote our request but have to tell it again to the sonographer. We then waited 40 minutes for our turn. Place is so good but cellphone is not allowed inside so we never got to video taped the scan.. We, however, got better sonos than the previous place.. They allowed DH inside so he saw everything.... Baby is dancing!!!!! :happydance: The bad thing was, the guy asked what NT is as well, DH explained and he said there's no such thing. DH explained how it is done and he said he doesn't know about it :shrug:. So we we're a little pissed with him... Feels like he doesn't want to repeat the scan. :growlmad::growlmad::ninja::ninja:

Anyways, enough with my novel.... Here's the U/S Result and Sonos.... We are a week ahead at 13 weeks the baby is measuring 14 weeks and 1 day (+/- 1w1d) EDD June 10, 2015 and weighing 88g. But we are going to keep our original EDD since today's EDD is off or will contradict my ovulation. At least we know the range of when to expect our little one. No CRL done though..




U/S RESULT - December 11, 2014 at 13 weeks along:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/USResult-1_zps910dfba0.jpg


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/USResult-2_zps8ffbab95.jpg


BABY's BIPARIETAL DIAMETER

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/ScanPic4-11-12-2014_zps1205155f.jpg

BABY'S FHR - 161 BPM

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/ScanPic3-11-12-2014_zps1d136da8.jpg


BABY'S ABDOMINAL CIRCUMFERENCE

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/ScanPic2-11-12-2014_zpsc3a477a3.jpg


BABY'S FEMUR LENGTH

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/ScanPic1-11-12-2014_zpsa0ed6fb5.jpg

​


----------



## pink_phoenix

does anyone else seem to have as much trouble with docs and hospitals as me??
just completly lost my rag at an appointment.
first off i didnt even know what it was, then when i got there they said for a consultant so persumed it was for my medical condition ( brain condition) only to be told they knew nothing of it and i was there because of my weight so already i was pissed off.
then in walks a woman who thinks she knows everything and imformes me my medical condition is to do with blood vessels!! wow in the almost two years for 3 different specialists i was informed it was my spinal cord and brain, and everything you look up regarding it seems to say the same so straight away realised she was a moron.
then she proceeded to tell me id need a booked c section, no chance, when i informed her i cant have an epidural due to my condition she just replied snotty ' well i'll just get an anaesthetists opinion' love you can get what ever opinion you want the countries leading specialist in my condition has already told me under no circumstances am i allowed an epidural so even if your anaesthetist tells me i can ill be telling them where they can stick it.
My actual consultant who im under was then brought into the room as id told this stupid woman i was no longer listening to what she had to say as she didnt know her ass from her elbow.
the actual consultant said he wasnt experienced enough, would speak to my brain specialist, request a few more scans to get better info and aslong as they saw no issue i could try a natural birth, the stupid cow churped in then complaning id told her i cant have a n epidural to which hes said no she cant so she was pretty pissed off by the looks of things.
im so annoyed that she even stuck her oar in, had she come in asking about my condition instead of clearly thinking she knew everything id have been ok but to come and tell me something that was utter tripe im ust not willing to listen
needless to say ive contacted my midwife to say im not satisfied at all with the hospital, have no confidence in the staff and requesting a different location with staff that know what they are doing.
if i knew 100% id get the gentleman who seemed to have his head screwed on id happily go but knowing my luck id get this stupid understudy bitch that prob wont know what end of the baby is what!!

ive really had enough

she couldnt even give me a straight answer to a question i had about traces of blood being found in my urine.......
i asked is it quite common? to which she replied 'no, but it can be.......
wtf!! so is it or isnt it u condersending prat

its about the closest ive ever come to standing up and headbutting a dr in all my life

ahhhhhhhhhhh wish id never gone

well rant over lol, so good to be able to come here and rant and rave and have people that understand instead of shouting like the OH has spent the last hour doing
i dont think i should be expected to go to a hospital i have no faith in what so ever
id be better at home in the bath


----------



## nilllabean26

I'm glad u got to see your baby


Sorry that u had to deal with so many uneducated people. I'm beginning to think they need to reeducate a lot of these people in the Heath field and do a better job hiring them.

I hate it when people are adamant aboutnot having something, when they have no idea what it is. How ignorant is that? Not even..Oh let me check to see what that is, or km not familiar, hut I can check for u... 

So sorry:/


I have my ultrasound 1 hr long scan later today. Hopefully it goes smooth.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yes I agree on the re education part or even not being so arrogant. The actual midwives have been great it's just the people who think there more important than they actually are. I'd left a message on my midwives phone and she's just called back to ask me what went on. Then she advised me to move hospitals so she's refered me to another local hospital so fingers crossed there better there xx


----------



## nilllabean26

Sorry mdscpa and pheonix. I though pheonix posted both posts. Didn't realize mdscpa responded above pheonix. But the first line was in reference to mrsdcpa's.ultrasound pics. Wow. Lag on my phone and so many typos. Please aexcuse


----------



## pink_phoenix

Mine was like that untill I changed to the mobile phone version of babyandbump. I've got a blackberry and it auto brings up the desktop view but it was getting to the point I was 4-5 words in front of what the phone was doing haha x


----------



## mdscpa

It's ok nillabean.... Your post applies to both me and pink_phoenix's rant... You are right they really need to be re-educated.... We felt embarrased when he said there's no such thing after DH explained what NT is.... Anyways, if we really are 14w1d and not 13w then there's no chance we can have it at all. Based on Dr. Google last day to have it is at 14w1d. They have anomaly scan on their checklist so maybe we can have that on our future appointment... Our OB said we can have a scan every month from now unless there's a need to do so earlier FX we dont have to.... :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww mdscpa you shouldn't have felt embarrassed, doc's and medical professionals that done have a clue seem to be more common than you'd like to think. When I went for my nt scan she said it had to be done between certain dates as I was only just far enough along. They can offer you the quad test tho that is a blood test. 
I hope things go better for you from now on xx


----------



## mdscpa

Still we're thankful we got better scans and OB there compared to the old place. :happydance:

Here's today's belly shot....

*13 Weeks Pregnant: Bloated/Bump Belly​*


Spoiler


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10w_zps19991769.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w_zps2b5f7d47.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/12w_zps4fe5fa20.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/13w_zps1294b91e.jpg


​


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayyyy bump hehe :cloud9:


----------



## nilllabean26

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2265019-14-3-a.html

gender guess for my ultrasound today


----------



## Nikoru0111

Mdscpa, it might just be your location. I'm in Japan and they don't do it there either, if I asked about it most doctors there would probably say there is no such thing. The doctors here, a lot of them are really cocky, mainly because the way society is, they don't question doctors. I did and it was a good job I did because she wanted to give me a d&c at 5w+6... Now I have so far a healthy baby last time we checked at 12w+6!! But I jut feel sorry that if I was a good quiet japanese lady I probably would have done exactly what the doctor said...and it would have been an abortion!


----------



## oceania

I'm still so shocked the doctors wanted to do a d&c on you, Nikoru. Especially with the population crisis in Japan, people not having enough babies -- they should instead try to do everything possible to protect each baby as much as possible. How are you feeling now? :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

Nikoru0111 said:


> Mdscpa, it might just be your location. I'm in Japan and they don't do it there either, if I asked about it most doctors there would probably say there is no such thing. The doctors here, a lot of them are really cocky, mainly because the way society is, they don't question doctors. I did and it was a good job I did because she wanted to give me a d&c at 5w+6... Now I have so far a healthy baby last time we checked at 12w+6!! But I jut feel sorry that if I was a good quiet japanese lady I probably would have done exactly what the doctor said...and it would have been an abortion!


We have a friend here who's also from Philippines. His wife is working as a sonographer and she said there's only one place in the whole City that does NT Scan and that's where she works, unfortunately, it's very far from our place. We just assumed that maybe other 5 star hospitals have it but I guess she's right... Anyways, the new hospitals we are in have other tests on their checklist to check for any anomalies. So hopefully we can have that in the future. It's just so sad how most doctors here will just shut you up instead of listening to you... This place is crowded with know-it-all-lazy people. All they wanted is for you to listen to them. Still, we weren't raised like that, whenever you have a concern you have to speak up and ask.

D&C?!!!???!!!! What in the world is she thinking?? :growlmad::ninja: Glad you spoke up and never agreed to what she wanted to do... And yay for a very healthy baby you have in there. :happydance:


----------



## starstarstar

Hey! I'm due 1st June with my second LO so I'm 15+4 today :) x


----------



## nilllabean26

hi star :) do u have any ultrasound pic to share? :)


also can u guys go to gender prediction section and guess the gender of my baby pretty please ;)


----------



## starstarstar

I've put my ultrasound pic on my desk at work so I'll get a pic when I'm in next week. So many June mamas to be! :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Anyone experienced dizziness in their pregnancy ? Since getting better and leaving hospital Im getting dizzy spells if I wake up at any point during the night , the whole room literally spins :sick: it happens every morning too and lasts for about an hour before it fades off, just wondering if anyone has any tips on how to ease this? Thanks :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i used to get that with my last pregnancy, and sometimes when not pregnant too. Unfortunately no advice as I didn't find anything to help. Horrible feeling though :(


----------



## pink_phoenix

I was getting dizzyness in the mornings and I started eating a little closer to bed time so my tummy was still a little full in the morning. Seemed to help asking as it was just something light xx bet your glad to be home now, are you feeling better, apart from the dizzyness obviously xx


----------



## treeroot

I keep a little tupperware of dry cereal by my bed (like Cheerios). If I'm feeling really bad in the morning, I'll nibble with my eyes closed still laying down.


----------



## kit603

I had dizziness on/off for a couple of weeks towards end of first tri - sometimes just standing for a shower and stuff made me feel really faint. No real tips but it does seem to have passed now so hope it doesn't last too long for you :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

More protein can help if you are having dizzy spells xx


----------



## starstarstar

I keep some cereal bars next to bed and so I can snack on something before I get up. I find that helps with dizziness x


----------



## nilllabean26

Anyone else have an appt the day after Christmas?


----------



## 30mummyof1

No only leading up to it, gender scan on 23rd also dh's 40th bday, and midwife on 24th!


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies for the replys will try your suggestions out and see if that makes a difference  

Pink_pheonix yes I am feeling so much better! I am still very tired tbh but I'm so so much better then before :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww that's good to hear, not the tired part obviously ha ha, glad u feel better. 
I find just getting home sometimes can make the world of difference. I was in over night and felt horrendous, felt better after a good night's sleep at home xx


----------



## Nikoru0111

Pink Phoenix, I just realised you are from West Yorkshire? Which part? I'm living in Tokyo at the moment but my hometown is Leeds :) going back to visit for Christmas soon :) Hope I feel better. 

Oceana, I don't feel much better honestly. Still vomiting every day, lost 10lb now and starting to worry. I'm skinnier than before I was pregnant. I'm 5'11/180cm and now weigh 132lb/9st 6/60kg :( my BMI is now 18.5....I started with a BMI of 19.8, I was never big but this is getting ridiculous. I can't remember the last time I was EVER under 9st 7....probably early teens...I just cannot lose anymore. I'm so glad that this pregnancy wasn't planned...I was hoping to lose a little bit of weight before trying for a baby just because I was a few pounds heavier than I wanted but imagine if I had done that?! I would have been seriously underweight :( I guess no wonder I'm feeling dizzy. I can only hope I'll put some weight back in when I'm in the UK over Christmas. It doesn't help being in Japan where for some reason I have no appetite for any Japanese food whatso ever but for some reason I feel like I could eat a lovely veggie pie, potatoes, gravy, Yorkshire pudding and veg right now...no such thing in Japan though :( even simple things like baked potatoes and cottage cheese....first off most houses don't even have an oven! :( 


Ah sorry for the rant. I'm just feeling really fed up. It's coming up for aroun 7w of vomiting and another 2 w before that feeling nauseous and I've just had enough :( to add to it I feel like I've got thrush and a UTI. My best friend in the UK is a GP so she is going to sort me out when I go back. If I need any prescriptions she'll take me to a walk in :) at least that's one thing off my mind though.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well I'm originally from Manchester but I live in Haworth now, it's so beautiful out this way. 

Tbh hun I doubt my tummy would handle much else than plain boring English food. I'm struggling with that as it is. 

I bet you can't wait to get back over here? Do u live in Japan on a permanent basis? 

I think as long as you put weight back on later in pregnancy you should be fine, being tall doesn't help with bmi's but there not great as it is. They don't take into consideration a build or your gentatics. I've got an apparent high bmi that puts me firmly into obese but my argument is that I was a gymnast for years as a child and also a serious weight lifter up untill recent years. Not to mention I'm fairly large chested and have 40 inch hips and that's before any fat haha. By no means am I skinny don't get me wrong but I think obese is pushing it really. 

Maybe speak to your friend in the UK about any weight gain products she can recomend maybe in drink form or even try blending stuff at home. May be a little bit easier to stomach. 

When I was ill and sick all the time I lived on crisp and toast. Not much of a diet I know but atleast I was getting something in xx
Really hope you feel better especially when you get back home xxxx


----------



## smoore

Well, all genetic blood work came back fabulous!! 

And... 

It's a girl!! The first one in my very immediate family since me! I have 6 nephews, a stepson, and my son who we loss. This girl is already set up to be rotten. :)


----------



## nilllabean26

smoore said:


> Well, all genetic blood work came back fabulous!!
> 
> And...
> 
> It's a girl!! The first one in my very immediate family since me! I have 6 nephews, a stepson, and my son who we loss. This girl is already set up to be rotten. :)

congrats smoore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how did you find out she was a girl at 13 weeks? do u have the pic? 

im excited for you. i would also love a girl, but i thought i saw a nub for a boy


----------



## pb921124

Congrats, Smoore! What a joy!!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

:hi: Due June 20th here.


Congratulations on your pink rainbow, smoore! :flower:


----------



## smoore

Thank you, everyone!! 




nilllabean26 said:


> congrats smoore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how did you find out she was a girl at 13 weeks? do u have the pic?
> 
> im excited for you. i would also love a girl, but i thought i saw a nub for a boy

We didn't find out at an ultrasound. It was from genetic blood work. We were offered it as a precaution since our son was stillborn at 30 weeks during my first pregnancy. I have attached the latest ultrasound picture though. :)
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pink_phoenix

aww thats amazing news, congratulations :) :cloud9:


----------



## nilllabean26

Oh OK sorry for asking. Makes sense when I reread. Awesome picture and I'm so happy ur baby girl is doing well; )


smoore said:


> Thank you, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> congrats smoore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how did you find out she was a girl at 13 weeks? do u have the pic?
> 
> im excited for you. i would also love a girl, but i thought i saw a nub for a boy
> 
> We didn't find out at an ultrasound. It was from genetic blood work. We were offered it as a precaution since our son was stillborn at 30 weeks during my first pregnancy. I have attached the latest ultrasound picture though. :)Click to expand...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats smoore x


----------



## smoore

You don't have to be sorry for asking nilllabean! I never mind talking about Connor. :) He was as much of a part of me as this baby will be.


----------



## Nikoru0111

pink_phoenix said:


> Well I'm originally from Manchester but I live in Haworth now, it's so beautiful out this way.
> 
> Tbh hun I doubt my tummy would handle much else than plain boring English food. I'm struggling with that as it is.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to get back over here? Do u live in Japan on a permanent basis?

Ah Haworth is lovely! 

Yeah I live permanently in Japan for the foreseeable future. It isn't really possible for us to move to the UK as getting a visa for hubby is really difficult and would mean living apart for at least a year and I would HAVE to work (even if he was working and earnt enough for both of us) in order to sponsor his visa, and well that's impossible at the moment since I will be having to give birth at some point this year. Weird really because Its so much easier to get a Japanese visa, yet, their immigration laws and rules are so so so much tighter and Japan doesn't have as many foreigners living there as in the UK. Just their processes and constant checking up seem to weed out any non genuine people and therefore if you are genuine it's so much easier. 

I used to love Japanese food but I think when you are feeling ill you just want very familiar comfort food. Plus I guess most of my cravings are british food because I guess I'm used to it more. 

I realised I seem to whinge about Japan a lot, don't get me wrong I do love it here, I guess just when you are feeling ill and want familiarity and even my mum to pamper me...(now I'm sounding like a child lol) and plus I haven't lived here that long yet so still getting used to it and I think I'll enjoy it even more, the more Japanese I can pick up. Won't be as lonely. I NEVER thought I'd miss the UK that much though...I always used to complain about it. Guess you don't know what you've got until it's gone.


----------



## Snorman

Long time since I was on here! How is everyone? :)
Can't believe some of you are in the second trimester now!
And got ultrasounds! I'm so jealous.

In Sweden, we get our first scan at 18-20 weeks (I got mine on January 20th!), and it's not even an option to pay for a private one (at least no one said anything about it to me).

I don't feel pregnant at all, though. My boobs hurt a little, but that's about it. I guess I should be lucky, but instead I'm worried all the time. I've taken like 5 tests 
Can't it be January already?? :D


----------



## mdscpa

Snorman said:


> Long time since I was on here! How is everyone? :)
> Can't believe some of you are in the second trimester now!
> And got ultrasounds! I'm so jealous.
> 
> In Sweden, we get our first scan at 18-20 weeks (I got mine on January 20th!), and it's not even an option to pay for a private one (at least no one said anything about it to me).
> 
> I don't feel pregnant at all, though. My boobs hurt a little, but that's about it. I guess I should be lucky, but instead I'm worried all the time. I've taken like 5 tests
> Can't it be January already?? :D

Hi Snorman, same EDD here. :happydance: Hope time flies so you'll be able to finally see your little bean... Too bad you can't even get a private one. Here, they just accept you in whenever you want to. Weird? No, i guess all they wanted is money...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nikoru0111 said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm originally from Manchester but I live in Haworth now, it's so beautiful out this way.
> 
> Tbh hun I doubt my tummy would handle much else than plain boring English food. I'm struggling with that as it is.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to get back over here? Do u live in Japan on a permanent basis?
> 
> Ah Haworth is lovely!
> 
> Yeah I live permanently in Japan for the foreseeable future. It isn't really possible for us to move to the UK as getting a visa for hubby is really difficult and would mean living apart for at least a year and I would HAVE to work (even if he was working and earnt enough for both of us) in order to sponsor his visa, and well that's impossible at the moment since I will be having to give birth at some point this year. Weird really because Its so much easier to get a Japanese visa, yet, their immigration laws and rules are so so so much tighter and Japan doesn't have as many foreigners living there as in the UK. Just their processes and constant checking up seem to weed out any non genuine people and therefore if you are genuine it's so much easier.
> 
> I used to love Japanese food but I think when you are feeling ill you just want very familiar comfort food. Plus I guess most of my cravings are british food because I guess I'm used to it more.
> 
> I realised I seem to whinge about Japan a lot, don't get me wrong I do love it here, I guess just when you are feeling ill and want familiarity and even my mum to pamper me...(now I'm sounding like a child lol) and plus I haven't lived here that long yet so still getting used to it and I think I'll enjoy it even more, the more Japanese I can pick up. Won't be as lonely. I NEVER thought I'd miss the UK that much though...I always used to complain about it. Guess you don't know what you've got until it's gone.Click to expand...

Awww I didn't think you were complaining about Japan at all hun, I just understand how hard it is to be away from home. 
I'm only an hour away from my mum and dad and when I'm ill it feels too far away!! 

I think you always crave what you can't have, that's just how our bodies work. 

It's a shame that they would put you thru so much for you and hubby to move back this way. Make you wonder how everyone else manages it with out seeming to break a sweat. 

Did you say you were back over for Xmas? I though I'd read that but on the other hand baby brain is in full force. Struggling to remember what day it is haha xx

Hope you manage to find something you can eat and hope you feel better hun. Awful being ill, especially at this time of the year xx


----------



## Radiance

smoore said:


> Well, all genetic blood work came back fabulous!!
> 
> And...
> 
> It's a girl!! The first one in my very immediate family since me! I have 6 nephews, a stepson, and my son who we loss. This girl is already set up to be rotten. :)

Congratulations! That's great news :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

I remember my ob telling me I had an anterior placenta.when I asked if that meant my placenta was near my spine, she said yes.but as I'm on Google, that looks like the placenta is near my stomach. 

Question. Will I feel baby's accurate hb with Doppler or could it be placenta?


----------



## Beadette

The placenta sounds like a swoosh swoosh noise and about the same speed as your hb and the baby sounds more like a train or galloping horse and much faster. When you find baby (it can take a while) it's unmistakable. You may also hear a swooshing beat towards either side of your stomach which I think are the main arteries into your legs. If you YouTube fetal heartbeat on Doppler you should find some example videos which can help you to know what you're listening for xxx


----------



## mdscpa

I find mine every time we get to try the doppler i too have anterior placenta. It sounded like a train or a galloping horse and much stronger since 2 days ago.... Odd that i get two heartbeats from both sides 3-4 inches apart from the middle 3 inches below my belly button....


----------



## Shilo

mdscpa said:


> I find mine every time we get to try the doppler i too have anterior placenta. It sounded like a train or a galloping horse and much stronger since 2 days ago.... Odd that i get two heartbeats from both sides 3-4 inches apart from the middle 3 inches below my belly button....

There are arteries that can sound like a heartbeat on your left and right side. Lots of people mistake that for baby and is likely what you're hearing and not 2 heartbeats.


----------



## mdscpa

Shilo said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I find mine every time we get to try the doppler i too have anterior placenta. It sounded like a train or a galloping horse and much stronger since 2 days ago.... Odd that i get two heartbeats from both sides 3-4 inches apart from the middle 3 inches below my belly button....
> 
> There are arteries that can sound like a heartbeat on your left and right side. Lots of people mistake that for baby and is likely what you're hearing and not 2 heartbeats.Click to expand...

I hear those too from farther left and right side. And the swooshing sound of the placenta. What i'm getting are galloping horse sound. I tried putting the probe in the middle and theres nothing so it's impossible that i'm picking up the heartbeat from the other side. I have searched the net and found that it's possible to pick it up from the umbilical cord.... Our doc doesnt look on both sides once she found it thats it even the sonographer did the same. But we are going to let them know about it on our next visit. I'm happy hearing the heartbeat though and thats enough....


----------



## nilllabean26

Beadette said:


> The placenta sounds like a swoosh swoosh noise and about the same speed as your hb and the baby sounds more like a train or galloping horse and much faster. When you find baby (it can take a while) it's unmistakable. You may also hear a swooshing beat towards either side of your stomach which I think are the main arteries into your legs. If you YouTube fetal heartbeat on Doppler you should find some example videos which can help you to know what you're listening for xxx

ok ty. then its baby . yayy. i didnt know if the placenta would be a swoosh just like the arteries. was just wondering if placenta would be in the way. ive watched videos already but ty

also. its not the same as my heartbeat ever. the swooshing.


----------



## Jenny Bean

FINALLY,

I can come and post here :thumbup:
I finally had my first ultrasound and the baby is measuring right on target for 12 weeks 4 days with a heart rate of 152.

So the due date is June 25, 2015.

I am so excited I cannot believe there is a baby in there 
 



Attached Files:







P2 NT OBSTETRIC ULTRASOUND 0001.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Beadette

Welcome! Xx


----------



## mdscpa

Jenny Bean said:


> FINALLY,
> 
> I can come and post here :thumbup:
> I finally had my first ultrasound and the baby is measuring right on target for 12 weeks 4 days with a heart rate of 152.
> 
> So the due date is June 25, 2015.
> 
> I am so excited I cannot believe there is a baby in there

Huge congrats Jenny.... That's an awesome scan.... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Shilo said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I find mine every time we get to try the doppler i too have anterior placenta. It sounded like a train or a galloping horse and much stronger since 2 days ago.... Odd that i get two heartbeats from both sides 3-4 inches apart from the middle 3 inches below my belly button....
> 
> There are arteries that can sound like a heartbeat on your left and right side. Lots of people mistake that for baby and is likely what you're hearing and not 2 heartbeats.Click to expand...

Will also try to get a video of it once we tried it again on Thursday and let you know what we are hearing...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hello xxx lovely scan :D all the best :flower: xx


----------



## Shilo

I had genetic testing done at my last appointment and got the results back today. Baby is healthy and it's a BOY!! :blue:

I am so excited!


----------



## nilllabean26

I'm really craving half baked ice cream from Ben n jerys. It has cookie dough. Can I have this ladies 




Also Congrats Shiloh on the news

Also, will they give,e u genetic testing only under certain conditions?


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats shilo on your little boy x


----------



## NDH

Popping in to say hello ladies. How is everyone doing?
I got a shock yesterday to learn that instead of entering second tri as I would have been, I'm back in first tri already :)

Congrats Smoore on a girl!

Shilo Congrats on a boy - I can't remember, it was a boy you were hoping for wasn't it?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Shilo congrats hun that great new xx

Nillabean I've had cookie dough before. It may say on it that its been made with pasturised egg, I can't remember off the top of my head. Or try looking on the ben and Jerry's website xx


----------



## kit603

Congratulations on your scan Jenny Bean :thumbup:

Shilo - Congratulations on finding out it's a boy! :cloud9:

Nillabean26 - I've been eating Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough - I had a big argument with DH about it to start with (he's being way too overprotective about food :haha:) but it does say on their website that it's safe for pregnant women and that they use pasteurised ingredients.


----------



## nilllabean26

Thank so much kit. I fell asleep before going downstairs to get some lol.


----------



## Beadette

NDH said:


> Popping in to say hello ladies. How is everyone doing?
> I got a shock yesterday to learn that instead of entering second tri as I would have been, I'm back in first tri already :)
> 
> Congrats Smoore on a girl!
> 
> Shilo Congrats on a boy - I can't remember, it was a boy you were hoping for wasn't it?

That's awesome news! So pleased for you! Xxxx


----------



## weewdy

NDH said:


> Popping in to say hello ladies. How is everyone doing?
> I got a shock yesterday to learn that instead of entering second tri as I would have been, I'm back in first tri already :)
> 
> Congrats Smoore on a girl!
> 
> Shilo Congrats on a boy - I can't remember, it was a boy you were hoping for wasn't it?

Congrats thats great news.


----------



## smoore

Yay! Congrats NDH!!


----------



## kit603

Congrats NDH, so pleased for you :happydance::hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats NDH.... :happydance:


----------



## Snufkin

Yay NDH!! So exciting! Keep updating us here, please! Or come back to the facebook group if you like! We've missed you!


----------



## NDH

Happy to come back if someone adds me again?


----------



## Shilo

NDH said:


> Popping in to say hello ladies. How is everyone doing?
> I got a shock yesterday to learn that instead of entering second tri as I would have been, I'm back in first tri already :)
> 
> Congrats Smoore on a girl!
> 
> Shilo Congrats on a boy - I can't remember, it was a boy you were hoping for wasn't it?

I had no preference at all after everything we've been through. We were shocked though because we were SO convinced it was a girl and so was everyone I know. But we are so incredibly excited and happy. And most importantly, relieved that the rest of the genetic tests came back normal.

Congrats! I have just added you back to the FB group.

For someone who asked if you need special reasons for genetic testing, I think some OBs require it such as being over 35 and stuff like that. It's just something my OB offers to anyone though.


----------



## nilllabean26

Shilo said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Popping in to say hello ladies. How is everyone doing?
> I got a shock yesterday to learn that instead of entering second tri as I would have been, I'm back in first tri already :)
> 
> Congrats Smoore on a girl!
> 
> Shilo Congrats on a boy - I can't remember, it was a boy you were hoping for wasn't it?
> 
> I had no preference at all after everything we've been through. We were shocked though because we were SO convinced it was a girl and so was everyone I know. But we are so incredibly excited and happy. And most importantly, relieved that the rest of the genetic tests came back normal.
> 
> Congrats! I have just added you back to the FB group.
> 
> For someone who asked if you need special reasons for genetic testing, I think some OBs require it such as being over 35 and stuff like that. It's just something my OB offers to anyone though.Click to expand...

Do u have to be a certain amount of weeks


----------



## kissesandhugs

NDH!!!!! Yes I'm so excited for you :hugs: Congrats!!!


----------



## Shilo

nilllabean26 said:


> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Popping in to say hello ladies. How is everyone doing?
> I got a shock yesterday to learn that instead of entering second tri as I would have been, I'm back in first tri already :)
> 
> Congrats Smoore on a girl!
> 
> Shilo Congrats on a boy - I can't remember, it was a boy you were hoping for wasn't it?
> 
> I had no preference at all after everything we've been through. We were shocked though because we were SO convinced it was a girl and so was everyone I know. But we are so incredibly excited and happy. And most importantly, relieved that the rest of the genetic tests came back normal.
> 
> Congrats! I have just added you back to the FB group.
> 
> For someone who asked if you need special reasons for genetic testing, I think some OBs require it such as being over 35 and stuff like that. It's just something my OB offers to anyone though.Click to expand...
> 
> Do u have to be a certain amount of weeksClick to expand...

You have to be atleast 10 weeks I believe :) 

It can be expensive and most insurances don't cover it. My OB had a deal with the company that the most her patients pay out of pocket was $25 so I figured, why not?


----------



## nilllabean26

OK shilo sorry about the questions. Thanks for the help.

My hubby and I wanted to do that when we found out, but when we tried to setup an appt, he receptionist said we needed a reason other than pregnancy for the test.like we had to have current conditions. I want in the mood, so just said forget it back then. Probably was given crap info


----------



## mdscpa

So happy today....... My employer finally fixed my insurance and now everything will be covered, from hospital visits, medicines and birth.... :happydance: And DH finally got the approval from his managers for his reimbursements (pregnancy-related expenses) we still have 3 more receipts to process next time. All future expenses will be under my insurance so no more cash outlay.... :happydance:


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> So happy today....... My employer finally fixed my insurance and now everything will be covered, from hospital visits, medicines and birth.... :happydance: And DH finally got the approval from his managers for his reimbursements (pregnancy-related expenses) we still have 3 more receipts to process next time. All future expenses will be under my insurance so no more cash outlay.... :happydance:

great news: )


----------



## treeroot

NDH congrats!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Ah I'm soo happy NDH!!! Congrats! Also congrats to Shilo but I already said so earlier on FB. So exciting!


----------



## jaan613

NDH said:


> Popping in to say hello ladies. How is everyone doing?
> I got a shock yesterday to learn that instead of entering second tri as I would have been, I'm back in first tri already :)
> 
> Congrats Smoore on a girl!
> 
> Shilo Congrats on a boy - I can't remember, it was a boy you were hoping for wasn't it?

Oh that's wonderful news! Congrats :flower:


----------



## weewdy

For those of you who have told your work how did you do it?

I have 2 days to tell my boss before the 2 week christmas break. I am seriously dreading it, i will be the fourth pregnant lady in a small workforce. She has just enrolled me into a course a few months ago that should take a year (i still want to do and complete course before baby is born). The office she works in is extremely busy and i doubt i would get her to herself so i will need to text her before hand to let her know i want to speak to her. I just know she wont take it well.


----------



## nilllabean26

:) i just got one of my blood tests back and it said that i had less than 1:5000 chance of a baby with down syndrome. obviously anything can still happen and i didnt go over them with the doc yet, but it seemed pretty good. I remember watching a baby vlog and one mom got a call that her chanced were 1:196 and her baby was born without it.

also. do you guys know was mss stands for in front of the down sydrome test?


----------



## pink_phoenix

I really don't understand any of the NT screening. 
Mine came back today at 1:47842. I'm presuming that's quite a good score?? I wish there were a little more informative with this stuff. 
I looked to see what mms was but it wasn't on my letter hun, sorry xx


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> I really don't understand any of the NT screening.
> Mine came back today at 1:47842. I'm presuming that's quite a good score?? I wish there were a little more informative with this stuff.
> I looked to see what mms was but it wasn't on my letter hun, sorry xx

omg ... ok i dont feel comfortable anymore. 47842 is a great number! and thanks for checking


sorry its mss. looke it up on google. maternal serum screening


----------



## Sarah1508

I literally feel like the only person who refused any of them tests? Haha is it just me or did anyone else ?


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> I really don't understand any of the NT screening.
> Mine came back today at 1:47842. I'm presuming that's quite a good score?? I wish there were a little more informative with this stuff.
> I looked to see what mms was but it wasn't on my letter hun, sorry xx
> 
> omg ... ok i dont feel comfortable anymore. 47842 is a great number! and thanks for checking
> 
> 
> sorry its mss. looke it up on google. maternal serum screeningClick to expand...

Sorry hun u did put mss, that's just my battered head not working haha! Sick of sleeping and not feeling like I have!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Sarah1508 said:


> I literally feel like the only person who refused any of them tests? Haha is it just me or did anyone else ?

I didn't say yes just for the downs, I have a genetic problem with my brain and spinal cord that is similar to spina bifida and thought maybe if baby had it that it may have showed up x

Most people I know turn them down. I just thought it would be one less worry and it let's you be prepared no matter what x

I'm a serious over thinker, would have hurt my feelings too much not to know haha x


----------



## Sarah1508

pink_phoenix said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> I literally feel like the only person who refused any of them tests? Haha is it just me or did anyone else ?
> 
> I didn't say yes just for the downs, I have a genetic problem with my brain and spinal cord that is similar to spina bifida and thought maybe if baby had it that it may have showed up x
> 
> Most people I know turn them down. I just thought it would be one less worry and it let's you be prepared no matter what x
> 
> I'm a serious over thinker, would have hurt my feelings too much not to know haha xClick to expand...

See I'm a serious worrier tbh haha and if anything didn't look perfect I would just worry like mad! :dohh: :haha: for me I find it easier to assume that everything is going well and if baby was born with any condition or anything we would come to terms with the situation then etc if that makes sense? Not sure if I'm putting it right? Haha :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I get what you mean hun x
Different people think of it in different ways and deal with it differently I suppose x
Regardless of what the out come was it wouldn't have made a blind bit of difference to me at all like I said just like to know haha! I thank OCD for that bit of stubbornness lol 

I was worried as my condition took till 26 to be diagnosed even tho I've had it from birth and I had a pretty rough time getting the diagnosis. Would be nice to know if baby was gonna go thru the same as me xx


----------



## Sarah1508

See that was my way of thinking either way it wouldn't make a difference but I actually never thought of it from your point of view .. Like the way you have put it there as I have never had any experience with a condition like that, and you've actually made me think a bit! Haha like I never understood before why someone would want the tests and that but now you've put your view across I think I would be exactly the same in your shoes :flower: seems like you are already looking out for your wee bubba there mummy! :flower: x


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think for most people the out come is completely irrelevant they just like the security of knowing before hand if there is any extra planning needed to help when baby arrived. 
We wasn't really going to have them to be honest but me and OH sat down and had a chat, took into consideration things we had going on and obviously my condition, also my best friends little boy was very poorly with a heart condition that was never picked up so it's made me a little on edge that altho things can look perfect it might not be. 
We just decided that any test that could be offered that caused no known risk to me or baby just seemed like a good option. 
For the only reason of trying to be as prepared as we could for any out come xx
I know you can plan untill your blue in the face for a little one and hardly anything ever goes to plan but it's still nice to try and have some sort of things in place if need be, or so I've come to feel anyway xx

I like that my post made you think, and I love the fact you were big enough to admit it, it think a large part of learning and being open to other people is having ur opinions tested x

I understand perfectly that many people may or may not have the same opinions as me and my opinions are only what I feel are best for me. I love hearing other people's point of view and reasons why, partly just because I'm a nosy bugger I must admit haha xx :flower:


----------



## treeroot

weewdy said:


> For those of you who have told your work how did you do it?
> 
> I have 2 days to tell my boss before the 2 week christmas break. I am seriously dreading it, i will be the fourth pregnant lady in a small workforce. She has just enrolled me into a course a few months ago that should take a year (i still want to do and complete course before baby is born). The office she works in is extremely busy and i doubt i would get her to herself so i will need to text her before hand to let her know i want to speak to her. I just know she wont take it well.

It depends so much on your working situation. I work for a small company as well, but they're family friendly. I told our HR lady and one supervisor because I wasn't feeling well. And then I told my boss awhile later - he gave me a high five. Being a small company I'm sure they've learned from past experiences and it's no big deal now. 
I know that doesn't help you at all. If I was worried I'd make sure they knew I was thinking about my time away and preparing for it, which is something I sort of did anyway.


----------



## mdscpa

Bump Pics for 9, 11 and 14 weeks.


Spoiler
*

9 weeks pregnant:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/9w_zps0e498ab5.jpg


11 weeks pregnant:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w_zps2b5f7d47.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w-a_zpsf92bb802.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w-b_zps1bc6a9cb.jpg


14 weeks pregnant:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/14w_zps69a58204.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/141w_zps55b6166e.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/142w_zpsf6181d8d.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/143w_zps11895405.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/14w_zps6b0bbfd8.jpg


*


----------



## pink_phoenix

Beautiful :cloud9:

Love baby bumps haha! Can't wait till I get mine properly instead of just looking fat or like I ate to much at dinner xx


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you.... And i'll be waiting til you start posting your bump picture here... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

As i mentioned a couple of day's ago, here's a video of the doppler.

Ok, so here's our baby's heartbeat that keeps on confusing us..... We really need to tell the sonographer next time to look in my entire uterus and not just put the probe on one side.... I remember him asking me if I have a problem while he was doing a scan... I just said no, nothing... We should have asked why he asked me that question... Oh, well, few more weeks and hopefully we get a concrete answer...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_kFgFSufEE​


----------



## nilllabean26

Oh my gosh. I absolutely love it!!!!!!! Amazing transition..rock it!!!!


mdscpa said:


> Bump Pics for 9, 11 and 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> *
> 
> 9 weeks pregnant:
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/9w_zps0e498ab5.jpg
> 
> 
> 11 weeks pregnant:
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w_zps2b5f7d47.jpg
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w-a_zpsf92bb802.jpg
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w-b_zps1bc6a9cb.jpg
> 
> 
> 14 weeks pregnant:
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/14w_zps69a58204.jpg
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/141w_zps55b6166e.jpg
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/142w_zpsf6181d8d.jpg
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/143w_zps11895405.jpg
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/14w_zps6b0bbfd8.jpg
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## nilllabean26

...


----------



## smoore

Heather.1987 said:


> Coming back to say found out we had a little girl...chelsea marie. No chromosomal issues but my amniotic fluid was really low...so my dr suspects just a fluke with kidney development. So please update front page with :pink:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!

:hugs: Chelsea will always be remembered. I remember when we found out that Connor was lost most likely to a random chromosome mutation. It was bitter sweet news. Of course, it didn't make anything better because we had still lost him. However, it gave us a better outlook to trying again. If you ever need to talk, please feel free to message me. Good luck moving forward!


----------



## nilllabean26

smoore said:


> Heather.1987 said:
> 
> 
> Coming back to say found out we had a little girl...chelsea marie. No chromosomal issues but my amniotic fluid was really low...so my dr suspects just a fluke with kidney development. So please update front page with :pink:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> :hugs: Chelsea will always be remembered. I remember when we found out that Connor was lost most likely to a random chromosome mutation. It was bitter sweet news. Of course, it didn't make anything better because we had still lost him. However, it gave us a better outlook to trying again. If you ever need to talk, please feel free to message me. Good luck moving forward!Click to expand...

I'm so sorry if I misunderstood heather. My apologies. I had no clue. Sorry for your loss.. Ignore previous post


----------



## Snufkin

That must be bittersweet news indeed, Heather. How are you feeling? 

I'm finally flying back home today, I was meant to fly back last tuesday, but on the sunday my grandpa died, so we stayed on for the funeral. So I'm not really in the mood for Christmas this year. I'm glad my daughter is only 2 and doesn't really understand, so we can still try and put on a nice Christmas for her, but I'm really just looking forward to it all being over to be honest. 

I've also had to change my midwife appointment because it was meant to be this past thursday...it's now on the 8th of January because the midwife won't be in over the holidays. So I'll be 19+2 for my 16 week appointment, but at least it won't be long to wait until my 20 week scan after that.

I've felt some proper little kicks yesterday, but nothing so far today, they're still very unreliable. I can't wait to feel baby move more so it feels more real, there's just so many distractions right now I've not even had the time to make friends yet with the thought of a second baby.


----------



## preg_pilot

*mdscpa* - you hear the heartbeat on the left side? (the earlier one in the video), that´s the baby´s heartbeat. The one on the right, that´s the placenta. Not nearly as strong, and more like a whooshing sound. I was convinced I had 2 bubs in there when I heard that during my first pregnancy too. Was so sure that was a second heartbeat :hugs:
It´s of course possible that there are 2 in there, but unlikely. :shrug:

Such cute pictures :)

*NDH* - Congrats, and welcome back :)

*weewdy* - it´s easy in my case, I just sent my boss an email as soon as I knew. They have a solid policy, you get pregnant, you work 26 weeks, get salary from that day until the day of birth, and then get state-paid maternity leave after birth (3-6 months, depending on what you choose). No problem with him being irritated or anything. But then again, I do work at a place with 313 people, thereof about 30 women...

*Sarah* - I´m with you in refusing the tests ;)

*Heather* - I´m so sorry for your loss. Chelsea Marie is a beautiful name. :hugs:

*Snufkin* - sorry for losing your grandpa :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

The one on the right is very hard to locate... but i'm pretty sure that at 2:46 it sounded like a galloping horse as well.... the first part of the video (left side) is defo a heartbeat loud and clear. We're only rooting for one in there that's what my previous scans showed so we better believe it... I know the possibility of missed twins are rare but it happens.


----------



## Shilo

Sorry I've been so behind but I went through and updated the front page today. If anyone is missing, please let me know.

Heather, again I'm so sorry for your loss. I've added a pink stork with Chelsea's name.


----------



## MissFox

Hi all! It's been a whileor me but my new job is keeping me so busy! Hope you are all well and having a good time getting ready for the holidays. I was supposed to have an ultrasound last Thursday but the machine is broken so they had to cancel.


----------



## ReReKitty

Hi! I'm new! I didn't realize there was a group for June! I've never joined any of the groups (I didn't know there was even a group section with DD and I was on BnB daily) and I would really love to have something to look forward to on here! I feel so alienated since quitting work and especially while I'm on break from college. It would be nice to get to know some of you and actually socialize every now and then! I have an almost 3 year old daughter, I am in school for special needs education and halfway through my bachelors. I am 24 years old and just got married to my daughter's father this past July. I am 13 weeks along today, so I am late joining! I am due June 29th, had mild nausea and zero appetite until this week. Bunch of headaches and bloating (seriously i look 6 months) and now I'm finally feeling pretty good! I'm gonna go through and sort of read some of these posts so I can get to know some of you! :D


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome RereKitty..... Congratulations on your :bfp: and hoping you'll have a H&H pregnancy.... Ah oh, congrats on getting married as well :happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Welcome rerekitty 
Congratulations for your great news, another little blessing :) 
You've joined a great group here
All the very best xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Finally got my date for my 20 week scan!!!! :happydance:

So excited and dreading it all at the same time haha!
It's not till Feb 6th and seems miles away haha xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Gender scan tomorrow, so nervous! Excited though as surprising the dh and taking the boys too


----------



## mdscpa

pink_phoenix said:


> Finally got my date for my 20 week scan!!!! :happydance:
> 
> So excited and dreading it all at the same time haha!
> It's not till Feb 6th and seems miles away haha xx

That's great..... :happydance: Can't wait to see the reveal.... What do you think you're having?


----------



## mdscpa

30mummyof1 said:


> Gender scan tomorrow, so nervous! Excited though as surprising the dh and taking the boys too

:happydance: Awesome!!!!.... Good luck tomorrow hun..... :happydance: Hope to see pics afterwards...


----------



## _Anya_

Has anyone felt the baby move already? I haven't yet... I want to feel him move! I have read that with your first child the movement starts at 16-20 weeks... I don't have any patience :)


----------



## mdscpa

Haven't yet.... I read that quickening starts at 16 weeks.... But it's gonna be hard to distinguish for first pregnancy. It's my first as well so looking forward to it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

mdscpa said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Gender scan tomorrow, so nervous! Excited though as surprising the dh and taking the boys too
> 
> :happydance: Awesome!!!!.... Good luck tomorrow hun..... :happydance: Hope to see pics afterwards...Click to expand...

Thanks, yes will update as soon as i can :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Shilo said:


> Sorry I've been so behind but I went through and updated the front page today. If anyone is missing, please let me know.
> 
> Heather, again I'm so sorry for your loss. I've added a pink stork with Chelsea's name.

Thanks for adding me Shilo!! Looking forward to go through the rest of my journey with you ladies :happydance:

I'll be the weirdo that finishes the 258 odd pages (almost at page 200) so that I kind of know you ladies a bit :rofl:

AFM: Due June 27 and BFP cycle #6 of TTC (me) & NTNP (dh) :haha:
We were "not preventing" but I was doing opks and temping in secret for cycle 6 and that was my lucky cycle.

I developed a kidney pipe infection last week at 12w1d and unfortunately the risk of mc if my kidneys got infected was one that I wasn't willing to take so doc gave me antibiotics which is acceptable to use when in need during pregnancy.

Infection not completely gone but getting there. GP is not going to give me any more antibiotics now unless God forbid it picks up again.
He did another ultrasound and it was SOOOOO AMAZING!!!!!! 

Last time I went for an ultrasound was 11w2d and he measured baby at 10weeks. Today at 13w2d he measured and we got a healthy 14w1d :dance:
I'm so glad the growth picked up and I could see the difference in the size of baby on the abdominal scan. Baby was jumping and moving but also lay still enough so that Dr and Mommy could see the heart beat (last time he/she was way too busy to get a nice picture).

It was the best morning pregnancy wise by far (so far) :yipee:

Now if only the morning sickness could give me a break :thumbup:


----------



## kit603

_Anya_ said:


> Has anyone felt the baby move already? I haven't yet... I want to feel him move! I have read that with your first child the movement starts at 16-20 weeks... I don't have any patience :)

Not yet, but I'm totally impatient for it :haha: I can't wait till I can feel the movement...


----------



## MissFox

I have been feeling baby move since about 11 weeks. I felt all of my pregnancies pretty early but this one seems extra early and I think it's because it's number three.


----------



## MissFox

Last night was the first time actually got to sit down and feel the baby move for a while it was really fun


----------



## pink_phoenix

mdscpa said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Finally got my date for my 20 week scan!!!! :happydance:
> 
> So excited and dreading it all at the same time haha!
> It's not till Feb 6th and seems miles away haha xx
> 
> That's great..... :happydance: Can't wait to see the reveal.... What do you think you're having?Click to expand...

I'm really hoping a girl, everyone else has agreed upto now, soon as my mum saw the scan (after she had stopped crying) she said pooh that looks like a girl haha!! Put a pic in gender predictions and everyone said girl so really really keeping my fingers crossed. Obviously healthy is main priority but girl would just be the cherry on top haha xx

How are you getting on? Xx

30mummyof1: 

Ohhhh I'm so excited for u!!! 

U will have to come let us all know as soon as you can, will be stalking this thread haha xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

I Defo haven't felt movement but I think I'm quite away off that yet?! 
I always thought it was about 20weeks you could feel it haha 
Would have been a shock at 16 if I felt it


----------



## 30mummyof1

pink_phoenix said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Finally got my date for my 20 week scan!!!! :happydance:
> 
> So excited and dreading it all at the same time haha!
> It's not till Feb 6th and seems miles away haha xx
> 
> That's great..... :happydance: Can't wait to see the reveal.... What do you think you're having?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really hoping a girl, everyone else has agreed upto now, soon as my mum saw the scan (after she had stopped crying) she said pooh that looks like a girl haha!! Put a pic in gender predictions and everyone said girl so really really keeping my fingers crossed. Obviously healthy is main priority but girl would just be the cherry on top haha xx
> 
> How are you getting on? Xx
> 
> 30mummyof1:
> 
> Ohhhh I'm so excited for u!!!
> 
> U will have to come let us all know as soon as you can, will be stalking this thread haha xxClick to expand...

Thanks I will do! X


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayyyy :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## nilllabean26

have you posted the pic of the scan?


pink_phoenix said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Finally got my date for my 20 week scan!!!! :happydance:
> 
> So excited and dreading it all at the same time haha!
> It's not till Feb 6th and seems miles away haha xx
> 
> That's great..... :happydance: Can't wait to see the reveal.... What do you think you're having?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really hoping a girl, everyone else has agreed upto now, soon as my mum saw the scan (after she had stopped crying) she said pooh that looks like a girl haha!! Put a pic in gender predictions and everyone said girl so really really keeping my fingers crossed. Obviously healthy is main priority but girl would just be the cherry on top haha xx
> 
> How are you getting on? Xx
> 
> 30mummyof1:
> 
> Ohhhh I'm so excited for u!!!
> 
> U will have to come let us all know as soon as you can, will be stalking this thread haha xxClick to expand...


----------



## pink_phoenix

I posted it in the gendar predictions bit when I'd first had the 12 week scan. And was my avatar for a while 
Will try and post it here now.......

Hope that worked xx


----------



## Nikoru0111

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been so behind but I went through and updated the front page today. If anyone is missing, please let me know.
> 
> Heather, again I'm so sorry for your loss. I've added a pink stork with Chelsea's name.
> 
> Thanks for adding me Shilo!! Looking forward to go through the rest of my journey with you ladies :happydance:
> 
> I'll be the weirdo that finishes the 258 odd pages (almost at page 200) so that I kind of know you ladies a bit :rofl:
> 
> AFM: Due June 27 and BFP cycle #6 of TTC (me) & NTNP (dh) :haha:
> We were "not preventing" but I was doing opks and temping in secret for cycle 6 and that was my lucky cycle.
> 
> I developed a kidney pipe infection last week at 12w1d and unfortunately the risk of mc if my kidneys got infected was one that I wasn't willing to take so doc gave me antibiotics which is acceptable to use when in need during pregnancy.
> 
> Infection not completely gone but getting there. GP is not going to give me any more antibiotics now unless God forbid it picks up again.
> He did another ultrasound and it was SOOOOO AMAZING!!!!!!
> 
> Last time I went for an ultrasound was 11w2d and he measured baby at 10weeks. Today at 13w2d he measured and we got a healthy 14w1d :dance:
> I'm so glad the growth picked up and I could see the difference in the size of baby on the abdominal scan. Baby was jumping and moving but also lay still enough so that Dr and Mommy could see the heart beat (last time he/she was way too busy to get a nice picture).
> 
> It was the best morning pregnancy wise by far (so far) :yipee:
> 
> Now if only the morning sickness could give me a break :thumbup:Click to expand...

Welcome...glad that you had a good experience at your scan appointment! Thank you so much for reading through the whole thread and getting to know everyone. We really appreciate it. Sometimes people that haven't had a chance to read through the whole thread can be really insensitive without realising it, especially if someone has talked about a previous loss.


----------



## _Anya_

pink_phoenix said:


> I Defo haven't felt movement but I think I'm quite away off that yet?! I always thought it was about 20weeks you could feel it haha. Would have been a shock at 16 if I felt it

You should feel your baby's first movements between weeks 16 and 25 of your pregnancy. By the second pregnancy, some women start to feel movements as early as 13 weeks. You're more likely to feel baby move when you're in a quiet position, either sitting or lying down.

Babies tend to move more at certain times of the day as they alternate between alertness and sleep. They are usually most active between 9 p.m. and 1 a.m., right as you're trying to get to sleep. 

- quote from https://www.webmd.com/baby/fetal-movement-feeling-baby-kick :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ooh thanks anya that great bit of info :D 
And ideas what it actually feels like? Or Is it one of those things you can explain? 
Xx


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> I posted it in the gendar predictions bit when I'd first had the 12 week scan. And was my avatar for a while
> Will try and post it here now.......
> View attachment 831393
> 
> Hope that worked xx

oh sorry. yes. sorry didnt realize who u were at first with ur avatar change... sorry about thqt


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> I posted it in the gendar predictions bit when I'd first had the 12 week scan. And was my avatar for a while
> Will try and post it here now.......
> View attachment 831393
> 
> Hope that worked xx
> 
> oh sorry. yes. sorry didnt realize who u were at first with ur avatar change... sorry about thqtClick to expand...

Haha its ok, do tend to change these things often. 
Was having a miss the doggie day so decided I'd put a pic of her up xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I am very happy to announce we are having a...


Spoiler
a baby girl!! so so happy and shocked too after 2 boys!! :cloud9:


----------



## mdscpa

So so happy for you hun..... :happydance::happydance: Do you have a photo of the scan?


----------



## MissFox

Congrats!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayyyyyyyyy I'm so excited for you!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

*Here's my 15 Weeks Bump Photos: For comparison, previous weeks photos are included below.


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/15w_zps6350172b.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0192_zps6f36ed10.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0173_zps21e7c62f.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0172_zps301f44f1.jpg

And our mini photoshoot at 14 weeks 5 days pregnant. 


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0160_zps68ad9918.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0159_zps967ce73c.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0154_zps22cde957.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0153_1_zps970058df.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0165_zps4ca917a4.jpg

Here's a photo with our faces. 


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0164_zpsb8be42fd.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0153_zps478232ae.jpg


Previous weeks bump photos: 11 and 14 weeks


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w_zps2b5f7d47.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/14w_zps69a58204.jpg


*


----------



## pink_phoenix

Merry Christmas ladies xx hope you all have a wonderfull day xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Mdscpa your pictures are beautiful. 
I finally feel like I'm starting to look pregnant instead of just fat haha. Massive Xmas dinner is to blame for some of my bump today tho I think



Finally told all the family too, been a very emotional day xx


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you pink phoenix. I see bump and not fat at all.... It must have been a great feeling to finally tell your family. We told our family at 9 weeks couldnt wait any longer. But we haven't told ANYONE else.. Planning to tell them at 24 weeks but wont reveal the gender until birth to keep some surprise to EVERYONE including our families...


----------



## pink_phoenix

My OH has two children already so waiting till gender scan to tell them x
I told a handful of people before 12 weeks but it was a scary thing tho x
Don't think I will relax till little one is here tho xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I've finally caught up and gone through the 261 pages of this thread :)

I wanted to kind of feel as if I'm "part of the group" even though I came late so I wanted to go through all the posts.

I'm very very sorry to all the ladies that have lost their babies and I hope you all get sticky's real soon :hugs:
I'm also sorry for you Nikorou, it was very sad to read about your 1 twin's passing.

I love seeing all your scan pics. Such a pity the early 2 scans I had I could not get printed pictures. I'll have my 20 week scan some time during Feb '15 (sooooooooo long to wait :haha: ) and I'm sure seeing that it is a qualified sonographer etc I'll get a pic to share then.

My m/s seems to have eased up the past few days and I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow :dance: Hoping it stays away now as I've been struggling with it and lost a lot of weight.

I hope that you all have had a lovely Christmas (if you celebrate)


----------



## nilllabean26

^^^ i dont think i would have the energy to do that lol. thats awesome of u




I had my 16 week appt. my ticker is off by like a week. Last hospital never measured the baby :dohh: .... forgot to mention that earlier last appt...


anywho.. today baby was doing well. she likes to do gender scans at 20 weeks, but she was happy to let me see the genitals. We think its a boy. I was really hoping for a boy, but im happy the baby is healthy despite everything that has been going on


my new ob is awesome. I actually fully trust this place now. she gave me a referral to a new gi doctor, a physical therapist for my neck n back problems after my car accident, she also got me started on blood pressure medication because i was tracking it at home 3 times a day for the past couple of weeks. I was so happy i did not have to wait until my high risk appointment on jan 15th. 

my baby looks so big. we were so caught up with talking and her helping me that we forgot all about the pics. This was the first ultrasound where i saw detailed little fingers wave, touch his toes and knees... it was so awesome. 

now its time to look for boys names lol :p . i wanted a girl so bad, ive spent all my time looking through girl names(even though i already had a definite one in mind). 


alright ladies. im talking a lot. enough for now. :thumbup:


----------



## nilllabean26

dp


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww that's great nillabean. Having faith in you docs must take a weight off. 
I'm hoping my next consultant won't have his head so firmly up their behind as the last. 
X


----------



## mdscpa

nilllabean26, so my guess is right after all... :happydance: Happy for you that you don't have to wait for few more weeks to find out.... Can't wait for my next appointment....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh seeing you all find out the genders is getting me so super excited for Feb when I get too find out my lo's gender.

I'm sooooooo curios it's killing me :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

What date in Feb, Pamela?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have to go for a check up on Monday morning and then we'll get the scan date for Feb :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've got my scan in Feb, first week I think. And at the new hospital I've changed to so hoping there better than the last haha. Feels forever away tho x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm with you in that long wait Pink_Phoenix :coffee:


----------



## pink_phoenix

It's awful isn't it. My next mw appointment on the 5th of Jan and even that feels forever away haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I use to think the tww when ttc was a blast (sarcasm noted :) ) and now there is just more waiting... 

Perhaps it builds patience so that we don't completely freak out the day our lo doesn't listen or starts smoking or something :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

Thank u mdscpa for ur comment on the other thread. Some ppl have issues. The thread was closed and I deleted the pics of my ultrasound. So ignorant and hurtful.


----------



## mdscpa

I have to comment when i saw her reply. Actually, i'm not at ease the way she responded the first time i thought maybe i just misunderstood it but when i saw her latest reply i think i'm not mistaken and i have to say something. She really sounded like she has lots of issues. I pity her DD and her coming twins....


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> I have to comment when i saw her reply. Actually, i'm not at ease the way she responded the first time i thought maybe i just misunderstood it but when i saw her latest reply i think i'm not mistaken and i have to say something. She really sounded like she has lots of issues. I pity her DD and her coming twins....

What was the first reply? U should've seen her private Message to me. It was an essay and completely out of nowhere and rude. I don't wish ill on her at all, but it's best to keep her blocked and stay away. Not everyone is nice unfortunately.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Omg nillabean are you ok?
I have found some peoples comments and input less than diserable a few times now, I don't understand some people's mentality x

I hope ur ok xx


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Omg nillabean are you ok?
> I have found some peoples comments and input less than diserable a few times now, I don't understand some people's mentality x
> 
> I hope ur ok xx

Yes I'm OK. Thanks for asking: ) ..usually I would let it rub off, but she made a comment about something I was already self ccncious about to begin with because of me being high risk and all and concerned about the baby. My doctor told me the reason his head looked like that in that moment was because he/she was moving and it wasn't a still shot. I'd prefer someone talk about me though and not an unborn child. Watever though. I hope she doesn't have to deal with people talking about her babies. Karma is a u know wat


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I saw the comments earlier and I'm sorry that somebody would be sooo incredibly rude and insensitive :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> Yes I'm OK. Thanks for asking: ) ..usually I would let it rub off, but she made a comment about something I was already self ccncious about to begin with because of me being high risk and all and concerned about the baby. My doctor told me the reason his head looked like that in that moment was because he/she was moving and it wasn't a still shot. I'd prefer someone talk about me though and not an unborn child. Watever though. I hope she doesn't have to deal with people talking about her babies. Karma is a u know wat

To talk about any child is wrong. There the essence of innocence. Like I said I really don't understand some people's mentality and how they seem to get kicks from belittling other people. It's lower than low, i didn't see the comments on your other post hun so I can't really comment on that but I just wanted make sure you were ok xx
Any little thing can be enough to tip someone over the edge especially as you say being high risk is enough with out some third party throwing in their two cents x
Hopefully you will just continue to come across the wonderful ladies the majority of this forum is made of xx


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I saw the comments earlier and I'm sorry that somebody would be sooo incredibly rude and insensitive :hugs:

I'm so confused. How many comments were there? I've had her blocked for a while and have spoken nothing of her. I am surprised if u saw multiple things about me


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I saw the comments earlier and I'm sorry that somebody would be sooo incredibly rude and insensitive :hugs:
> 
> I'm so confused. How many comments were there? I've had her blocked for a while and have spoken nothing of her. I am surprised if u saw multiple things about meClick to expand...

There was just 3 pages in total and the one I saw is the one Mscdpa commented on where your baby was called a name due to the u/s pic. The pics aren't showing anymore and the thread has been closed. 
Again I'm sorry and hopefully you won't let this ruin a perfectly great pregnancy. I know high risk is scary as I was there for a bit and had to go through a few heart tests to be classified as ok again.

Keep your head up :hugs:


----------



## Snorman

So, getting nervous about the ultra sound...
I told my friend a couple of days ago, and she sort of reminded me that they may find that the baby is dead, and I didn't even think of that! I was all like "Once I get past the 12 first weeks, everything will be fine".
And now I'm all nervous and thinking of getting one of those home doppler systems.. Any of you girls have them? Are they any good?


----------



## Snufkin

Snorman, have you had your first ultrasound (the 12 week one)? If so, your risk of anything going wrong after that are really low. Even after a good 8 week scan your risk of miscarriage is down to somewhere between 1 and 2%. So I wouldn't worry about it, especially if you don't have any symptoms that would hint at a problem (severe cramps and bleeding). You'll be fine!! When's your next scan? My 20 week scan isn't until Jan 23rd, when I'll be more like 21.5 weeks! Oh well. I think the midwife will maybe have a listen to the heart when I see her Jan 8th though. most places they'll do that from around 16 weeks I think.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Snorman said:


> So, getting nervous about the ultra sound...
> I told my friend a couple of days ago, and she sort of reminded me that they may find that the baby is dead, and I didn't even think of that! I was all like "Once I get past the 12 first weeks, everything will be fine".
> And now I'm all nervous and thinking of getting one of those home doppler systems.. Any of you girls have them? Are they any good?

When is your u/s? Sorry if you said already.

I'm sure everything will go just great and sorry that your friend scared you hun :hugs: 

I have a Doppler but I'm yet to find the heart beat and I'm passed 14 weeks already. Mine however was bought 2nd hand. I can find my own heart beat with it perfectly but I struggle a lot with trying to find baby. I have however had 2 ultrasounds and I know it is there as I saw it so I'm not too stressed about it. 

Some other ladies I've seen on threads have the Sonoline B (I think) that they use and have found the heart beat nice and early. 

I think you should decide whether it would work for you or not. It can cause you a lot of unnecessary stress if you cannot find it even though nothing is wrong with baby. Otherwise if you do find it, it will be great reassurance.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Went for my check-up this morning and nothing much to report really. Still 3kg lighter than the weight I was before I fell pregnant.

I requested another urine test to check that the kidney pipe infection is gone and there is still some protein left in my urine. However it is very little so as long as I continue drinking a lot of water I'll be able to wash it out. That is a relief :)

I'm a tiny little bit annoyed at the nurse because last time I went there she said she would do an internal exam and book my 20 week ultrasound. She kind of changes her story every time I see her and I don't like that. Anyway....

This morning when I got there she did not do the internal exam. When not pregnant I would not have minded because I am so not a fan of anyone except dh exploring the nether regions. I just wanted to know if everything is okay down there because I don't know what it is suppose to feel like and quite frankly I don't check anymore because I don't want to give myself an infection.

My next appointment will be 9 Feb and then I will insist on having it done.

Other than that I insisted that my scan be booked today still because I didn't want to get to 20 weeks and then find out that there is a waiting list and have to wait for my scan. Luckily the nurse listened to me on this one and my scan will be 20w4d on 11 Feb 2015 :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Snorman said:


> So, getting nervous about the ultra sound...
> I told my friend a couple of days ago, and she sort of reminded me that they may find that the baby is dead, and I didn't even think of that! I was all like "Once I get past the 12 first weeks, everything will be fine".
> And now I'm all nervous and thinking of getting one of those home doppler systems.. Any of you girls have them? Are they any good?

Everything will be fine hun.... What your friend said is a No, No, to me.... She should be saying words of comfort not anything that may stress you... First tri is very worrisome and reminding you about the bad things that may happen is not gonna help..... 

DH bought Sonoline B fetal doppler. We first tried it at 11w3d fortunately we heard the heartbeat. It's the only thing that's keeping us/me sane while waiting for next appointment....

FX for everything will be just fine....:hugs:


----------



## GoogilyBear

Hi there everyone, it's been quite a while since I last posted and I don't know much of what's gone on in here :)

An update on me and baby, I've had problem after problem, been admitted to hospital 6 times. I had a major bleed at 11w+6, I've had a really bad kidney infection and I am still getting infections, as soon as ones cleared up I get another. Quite frankly I am sick of taking antibiotics as its all I've seemed to do since falling pregnant. 

I will be 18weeks on Wednesday, my dating can showed baby measuring smaller then first thought so makes me due the 3rd and not the 1st, but I am tiny still. I don't look pregnant at all and yet with my first by this time I had quite a bump and come my 20w scan I was clearly pregnant. Worried they are going to put the date back further just because I am so small. 
Baby is getting bigger though as the kicks in the bladder are getting stronger by the day :) oh and the sore itchy boobs :( 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas :) my little girl was 4 on Saturday, don't know where the times gone!! 
I got my OH two books for Christmas, first time dads survival guide and the one before it about the pregnancy. He's getting really into it :) 

I know this maybe taboo, but has anyone started looking into prams? I've picked mine but not bought it yet, having to save after we move house this coming weekend. 

Hope everyone is well :) speak again soon xxxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry you are struggling a bit GoogilyBear. 
I had kidney pipe infection 2 weeks ago and that was bad enough that I cannot even imagine how kidney infection must feel :hugs:

My mom bought me a pram as soon as I told her I was pregnant and that was at 3w4d :haha:
She couldn't help herself. It is a pretty cool pram and comes with a rear facing car seat/carrier that you can clip on and off the pram as well. I'm not sure of the brand but it wouldn't make much difference as I live in South Africa and our brands will be a lot different from yours.

Congrats on your daughter's birthday as well :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Anyone get this? :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/Rx7zu35.jpg


----------



## Snufkin

Wunnabubba, what's the internal exam for? They don't do them here until you're in labour (and I'll probably decline them then, too)...but I can't think of what they may be looking for this early on?

I've got my pram, it's the same I used for my daughter (she's 2 now, we'll maybe get a buggy board for her) and I love it! Well worth the money as it'll do these two kids and more if we decide to have them...or we'll pass it on to someone else. It's as good as new after 2+ years use. The carseat clips into it too, and the basket is massive, so it's great for shopping and that, and the wheels are nice and big so it's great in the city but also doing well on grass, pebbles and sand. I love it. Oh, it's an uppababy vista by the way! :D highly recommended. ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Snufkin, I'm not 100% sure what they do but I do know it does NOT include a pap smear.

We go to the clinic here and we literally get a paperback A4 book with sheets that they have to complete at every check up you go for. Later on they start measuring your tummy etc and that gets pinpointed on a growth chart.

Anyway on my last visit there was a sheet for internal exam to check vulva, discharge and a few more things and the nurse advised they will do it in my next visit (being today). So to be completely honest I'm not 100% sure about the checks either but I was just wondering if it is there to be completed in the sheets that we are given why they do not do it.

Probably just me overanalysing things again. I'm a bit obsessive compulsive as well and make lists at work on what has to be done. I work accordingly and now there is these sheets that aren't being completed accordingly and it drives me nuts :rofl:

Thanks for asking because after reading your response I thought about it again and realised while typing how silly I was :D


----------



## Snufkin

Yeah, I really wouldn't worry about it unless you get weird discharge or something. I'm quite glad to be left alone this time! :D first proper appointment isn't for another 2 weeks!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thank you!!
Yah I don't like being prodded at either. I sometimes miss my old GYN when we lived in the big city. He knew my history so well and he knew how to make me feel comfy and respected when they did the exams.

Quick question to you ladies who have the belly line (linea nigra). If it extends past your belly button up to your ribs did it do so immediately or did it start below the belly button and then increase up to your ribs later?

Trying to do old wives tale gender prediction with mine as I probably cannot afford to pee on the baking powder anymore :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Mine started below then went up a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Snorman

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Snorman said:
> 
> 
> So, getting nervous about the ultra sound...
> I told my friend a couple of days ago, and she sort of reminded me that they may find that the baby is dead, and I didn't even think of that! I was all like "Once I get past the 12 first weeks, everything will be fine".
> And now I'm all nervous and thinking of getting one of those home doppler systems.. Any of you girls have them? Are they any good?
> 
> When is your u/s? Sorry if you said already.
> 
> I'm sure everything will go just great and sorry that your friend scared you hun :hugs:
> 
> I have a Doppler but I'm yet to find the heart beat and I'm passed 14 weeks already. Mine however was bought 2nd hand. I can find my own heart beat with it perfectly but I struggle a lot with trying to find baby. I have however had 2 ultrasounds and I know it is there as I saw it so I'm not too stressed about it.
> 
> Some other ladies I've seen on threads have the Sonoline B (I think) that they use and have found the heart beat nice and early.
> 
> I think you should decide whether it would work for you or not. It can cause you a lot of unnecessary stress if you cannot find it even though nothing is wrong with baby. Otherwise if you do find it, it will be great reassurance.Click to expand...

Well, my first ultra sound is in 3 weeks, so it's not too long away, but by then I will be in my week 20, and don't even know if there's something there in my belly. I hate it!

But I talked to a friend, and she said I can ask my midwife to check for a heartbeat, before the ultra sound, and I'm going there tomorrow (mostly because of my extreme itchy skin, but also, because my hips hurt like crazy!) thought I would ask her then :)

Would love to be able to announce it on New Years eve! :D


----------



## mdscpa

We have the same EDD snorman... :happydance:

Was it your choice not to have early scans? I had a couple already and now just waiting for my 20 week appointment which feels like ages.....

Oh and goodluck with the announcement.... I'm pretty sure all is well.... :hugs:


----------



## smoore

Snorman - did your friend have a late loss? 

Not that it would excuse her, but I lost my son at 30 weeks and it drives me crazy when people talk about how they got past the "unsafe zone" and are completely safe now. 

I would NEVER say something of that nature to someone though I know all to real that something can happen late in pregnancy. 

I'm sure everything will be just fine! Huge hugs!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hopefully your midwife will check for the heart beat and find it!! I know how happy seeing the heart beat made me so I cannot imagine how happy hearing it would be.

Fx very tightly for you :)


----------



## nilllabean26

i think my morning sickness is almost comletely gone. Its still hard to eat at times, but its gotten much better. Im sure part of that is due to the ulcers n stomach pain... I lost 30 pounds since finding out i was pregnant. and I have gained 5! i was getting worried losing so quickly

my bp meds are working wonders right now and im so happy about that. 


keep thinking i feel baby kick but i guess i wont know for sure for sure until later on when i know what a real kick feels like. 

anyone else feeling flutters?

i also feel myself having more energy than before which im also happy about

4 more days until 3d ultrasound :) super excited


are u ladies drinking lots of fluids? or do u still not really have an appetite?

so many questions lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

I still can't eat a full meal. And even less if I've managed to drink a fair amount of fluids during the day. 
I'd Defo say I'm fighting a losing battle with food at the minute, it's driving me mad xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> i think my morning sickness is almost comletely gone. Its still hard to eat at times, but its gotten much better. Im sure part of that is due to the ulcers n stomach pain... I lost 30 pounds since finding out i was pregnant. and I have gained 5! i was getting worried losing so quickly
> 
> my bp meds are working wonders right now and im so happy about that.
> 
> 
> keep thinking i feel baby kick but i guess i wont know for sure for sure until later on when i know what a real kick feels like.
> 
> anyone else feeling flutters?
> 
> i also feel myself having more energy than before which im also happy about
> 
> 4 more days until 3d ultrasound :) super excited
> 
> 
> are u ladies drinking lots of fluids? or do u still not really have an appetite?
> 
> so many questions lol

Glad you are feeling better. My morning sickness seems to be doing the same thing and taking the fast train out of here. After about +- 8 weeks of not being able to eat, throwing up and losing weight I'm happy it is going and I now know what my triggers are so I avoid them at all cost as well.

I can do full meals at dinner time but still struggle in the morning to eat. I've never ever really been a breakfast when you wake up kind of girl :dohh:

I feel funny things but mine is high up so I know it is not baby and I'm a bit chubby so 'apparently' I wont be feeling it that early either :shrug:

Liquid wise I drink A LOT. I am constantly thirsty and in the mood for water with lemon :) Nice and healthy. Luckily no underlying problems just baby wanting water I guess lol


----------



## mdscpa

I think i started feeling the flutters this week... One morning i suddenly woke up at 4am because of a strong movement down there and a lot of like flicks of a finger and i know it's the baby but not 100% sure since this is my first.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You are showing nicely 'early' on Daphne so I also think it is baby :dance:
So exciting! I cannot wait to feel it as well!


----------



## thurl30

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas :flower:

Exciting to hear about everyone's scans and baby kicks :thumbup:

I have possibly been feeling kicks the last couple of days but I'm not sure it could just be muscle twitches, my pregnancy book says most first time mums feel kicks between 18 - 20 weeks so it could be what I'm feeling, only time will tell :shrug:

I'm still getting nausea and occasional sickness :dohh: I feel sick every morning and most late afternoons :wacko:

Is anyone preparing for their 20 week appointment? Mine is ages away and I'm getting twitchy starting to worry, it's not until 16th Jan :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

thurl30 said:


> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas :flower:
> 
> Exciting to hear about everyone's scans and baby kicks :thumbup:
> 
> I have possibly been feeling kicks the last couple of days but I'm not sure it could just be muscle twitches, my pregnancy book says most first time mums feel kicks between 18 - 20 weeks so it could be what I'm feeling, only time will tell :shrug:
> 
> I'm still getting nausea and occasional sickness :dohh: I feel sick every morning and most late afternoons :wacko:
> 
> Is anyone preparing for their 20 week appointment? Mine is ages away and I'm getting twitchy starting to worry, it's not until 16th Jan :dohh:

Yip my next appointment will be at 20 weeks as well.... However mine is only the 11th of Feb :shock:
Not sure how to stay sane until then?!


----------



## Snorman

thurl30 said:


> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas :flower:
> 
> Exciting to hear about everyone's scans and baby kicks :thumbup:
> 
> I have possibly been feeling kicks the last couple of days but I'm not sure it could just be muscle twitches, my pregnancy book says most first time mums feel kicks between 18 - 20 weeks so it could be what I'm feeling, only time will tell :shrug:
> 
> I'm still getting nausea and occasional sickness :dohh: I feel sick every morning and most late afternoons :wacko:
> 
> Is anyone preparing for their 20 week appointment? Mine is ages away and I'm getting twitchy starting to worry, it's not until 16th Jan :dohh:


Mine is on 20th Jan! Can't wait!!


----------



## Snorman

mdscpa said:


> We have the same EDD snorman... :happydance:
> 
> Was it your choice not to have early scans? I had a couple already and now just waiting for my 20 week appointment which feels like ages.....
> 
> Oh and goodluck with the announcement.... I'm pretty sure all is well.... :hugs:

It's not an option here, to have early scans. Supposedly it can "harm the baby". 

But today I got to hear the heart beat and I'm soooo thrilled! And super relaxed, all of a sudden! :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:dance: Great news about hearing the heart Snorman.

We only get offered one scan if you don't have medical aid. They also said it is not that healthy for the baby. 

I paid for 2 private early scans though. 1st one was just to see that baby is there and moving. 2nd was to check if all was fine after a week's antibiotics.


----------



## mdscpa

That's great news Snorman...... 

AFM, my next scan will be on 29th of January. Can't wait either..... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thoroughly annoyed right now!

I have the Unisar Bebesounds doppler. Bought 2nd hand and it worked at 10 weeks when we bought it. I can still hear my own heartbeat but not baby's. 

Bear in mind the doppler was dirt cheap 2nd hand. Anyway I decide to google a bit and eveyone mostly says it is crap and can be used from 3rd tri... :dohh:

I'm not worried about anything being wrong with baby, just annoyed that the luxury of beingh able to hear the heart beating at night before going to sleep has now been spoiled :cry:

Oh well...


----------



## oceania

We are officially team blue :D My "real" scan is two weeks from now, but had a scan today because my leg was going numb and apparently its a pinched nerve or something but the maternity hospital has the policy of always doing a scan anyway :thumbup: They refused to tell me the gender but it was obvious, he was proudly showing his bits lol, couldnt be mistaken. I just want to know if my scan pic is normal lol, the face looks weird to me?
 



Attached Files:







scanpic.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay baby boy :dance:
Your scan looks great to me. Maybe just shadows?


----------



## smoore

Congrats! It looks like maybe baby was facing away in this pic to me? I'm sure they would have mentioned if there was an issue. :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Your scan looks perfect! Congrats on your baby boy! I have to wait another month to find out.. hoping it goes by quickly!


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely scan Oceania..... Congrats with the baby Boy and happy 18 weeks.... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thoroughly annoyed right now!
> 
> I have the Unisar Bebesounds doppler. Bought 2nd hand and it worked at 10 weeks when we bought it. I can still hear my own heartbeat but not baby's.
> 
> Bear in mind the doppler was dirt cheap 2nd hand. Anyway I decide to google a bit and eveyone mostly says it is crap and can be used from 3rd tri... :dohh:
> 
> I'm not worried about anything being wrong with baby, just annoyed that the luxury of beingh able to hear the heart beating at night before going to sleep has now been spoiled :cry:
> 
> Oh well...

Hi Pamela, I don't have a clue about the kind of doppler you have but i'll try to ask Dr. Google about it :haha: As for not hearing the heartbeat whenever you wanted to sucks real bad... Whenever i worry i use mine just to keep me sane... So i understand your frustration esp when you have the doppler... If you're able to hear it at 10 weeks i'm pretty sure it'll work well now as well maybe you are just placing it on the wrong place.... Plus it's very hard to find it you just have to move or tilt it a little bit just to get a good spot for hearing the heartbeat... DH already knows the spot where to put it but he has to tilt it or move a little whenever he couldnt pick it up.... You'll hear it in no time..... :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Thoroughly annoyed right now!
> 
> I have the Unisar Bebesounds doppler. Bought 2nd hand and it worked at 10 weeks when we bought it. I can still hear my own heartbeat but not baby's.
> 
> Bear in mind the doppler was dirt cheap 2nd hand. Anyway I decide to google a bit and eveyone mostly says it is crap and can be used from 3rd tri... :dohh:
> 
> I'm not worried about anything being wrong with baby, just annoyed that the luxury of beingh able to hear the heart beating at night before going to sleep has now been spoiled :cry:
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> Hi Pamela, I don't have a clue about the kind of doppler you have but i'll try to ask Dr. Google about it :haha: As for not hearing the heartbeat whenever you wanted to sucks real bad... Whenever i worry i use mine just to keep me sane... So i understand your frustration esp when you have the doppler... If you're able to hear it at 10 weeks i'm pretty sure it'll work well now as well maybe you are just placing it on the wrong place.... Plus it's very hard to find it you just have to move or tilt it a little bit just to get a good spot for hearing the heartbeat... DH already knows the spot where to put it but he has to tilt it or move a little whenever he couldnt pick it up.... You'll hear it in no time..... :hugs:Click to expand...

Meant that at 10 weeks when I got it it was in working order as we could hear my heart beat etc. I thought I heard the baby's heart beat like a drum roll.... then one day I accidentally had the Doppler switched on while lying on my leg and I put the earphones on and heard the same rolling sound.

I tested it by putting it on my arm, hand, foot, bum etc. and everywhere I get the same sound. When I hold it too my heart I hear it loud and clear. 

I read forums on Goolge where ladies complain about the specific Doppler not being able to pick it up until 3rd tri and some not ever getting it. What annoys me the most is that I have the probe on 'uterus' and I can hear cars driving by, the neighbour's dog barking and those things are far away... Why in the world can the piece of crap then not pick the heart beat that is soooooo much closer :rofl:

Anyway not stressing about it or anything as I know baby is there fine and healthy. Just annoyed at myself for buying something cheap 2nd hand and not doing more research on it. :growlmad: That should teach me :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Well due to raging hormones early on we get too excited and go crazy getting things ahead. At least you can still use it and hopefully you get lucky to hear the elusive heartbeat soon.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip I'll just be here patiently waiting :coffee: haha


----------



## nilllabean26

It's almost june !!!! :p I can't believe it's been about 4 months.


----------



## nilllabean26

oceania said:


> We are officially team blue :D My "real" scan is two weeks from now, but had a scan today because my leg was going numb and apparently its a pinched nerve or something but the maternity hospital has the policy of always doing a scan anyway :thumbup: They refused to tell me the gender but it was obvious, he was proudly showing his bits lol, couldnt be mistaken. I just want to know if my scan pic is normal lol, the face looks weird to me?

Congrats. And cute pic. I just love seeing their bonds develop. I always go back to my first pic at 7 weeks. Such an amazing transformation of life developing. And don't worry about the face. Baby won't look like that when born. I've seen some 3d ultrasounds where baby looks power they have extra body parts.. missing body parts.. different facial features and it's all just the position or maybe baby moving so ur don't getting the full image. I had those concerns on a couple of my scans as well. Ur baby looks cute and fine; )..there is actually one picture that was printed out for me and all I saw was one leg, to arms and partial head. I thought for a moment my baby had deteriorated.(extreme I know, but it just scared me) ..little one was so active that day.


----------



## tuamora

Hey everyone, I haven't posted anything for awhile. 

My fiancé and i have decided not to do any ultrasounds. We got to hear our baby's heartbeat a day before my birthday. It was so exciting. 

I started feeling the baby movements at 9 weeks, they were slight movements and not often. As the weeks progressed the movements became more and more. At times the movements would be in two places simultaneously. I am now 16 weeks and feeling many flutters below my ribs. 

I think I can feel the baby so high and so early because I am really short.

Anyway I hope everyone is doing well.....YAY!!!


----------



## LadyBug923

Hope everyone has had a lovely holiday season! I'm loving reading about everyone's scans, movements, and baby bumps! I felt my first distinct kicks a few days ago at work and I tear'd up just a bit! My bump is bigger than I feel it should be for a first timer....but I'll take it! My gender scan is Jan 7th.....6 more sleeps!!!! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy New Year everyone :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy new year everyone, we're having babies this year!! :yipee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee:


----------



## Beadette

Happy New Year! Bring on the madness :D


----------



## mdscpa

Happy New Year everyone.... :yipee: 

New Year:New Life :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

SPAM ALERT!!!! Bump Photos at 16 Weeks Pregnant:



https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/picasion.com_3Z4g_zpshbf9chvw.gif






​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo great bump!!!!!!


----------



## Snorman

Happy New Years everybody! Hope you had a great new years eve :D

We just announced on facebook today! :D
I'm s happy and relieved. Now I don't have to keep it a secret!!
I'm the worst at keeping my own secrets...


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: Snorman.... Very creative.... 

We thought of maybe announcing today as well but we decided to hold :haha: 7-8 more weeks before we do as originally planned.. :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo great bump!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love the announcement pic Snorman! :)


----------



## nilllabean26

tuamora said:


> Hey everyone, I haven't posted anything for awhile.
> 
> My fiancé and i have decided not to do any ultrasounds. We got to hear our baby's heartbeat a day before my birthday. It was so exciting.
> 
> I started feeling the baby movements at 9 weeks, they were slight movements and not often. As the weeks progressed the movements became more and more. At times the movements would be in two places simultaneously. I am now 16 weeks and feeling many flutters below my ribs.
> 
> I think I can feel the baby so high and so early because I am really short.
> 
> Anyway I hope everyone is doing well.....YAY!!!

I'm glad got to hear ur baby's heartbeat. Can I ask why u don't want ultrasound? Did u hear bad effect on baby?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Happy new year ladies and bumps xx

Hope it's a wonderful year for us all and nice and easy going for the calm before the storm xx

Lovely to read about feeling kicks and seeing scan and bump pics :happydance: makes me excited haha x


----------



## nilllabean26

3d scan tomorow at 830 am. I'm super excited and I pray everything turns out well. I am so anxious to see an imGe of the baby other than fuzzy ultrasound. Any of u ladies thinking of getting 3d anytime soon?


Also.. are any of u ladies finding it hard to hold ur pee when u sneeze or vomit? It's actually kind of ridiculous. I feel like an old woman at times who needs to cross her legs just to sneeze.


I'm Also finding? My baby's heartbeat within seconds now and I'm excited about that. Twas nerve wracking in the beginning not being able to find it. After I saw my new ob get it on the first try with the doppler, i wanted to be a pro like her lololol. 


Last thing sorry. How does your uterus feel? When Ipush down on my tunny area bellow my belly button, I feel something new, but it feels like tiny balls(two tiny balls). I'm not talking about male genitalia. I'm talking about like tiny metal balls or something. At first I thought it was like a foot and got so excited lol but it never moved. Do any of u ladies have a tiny ball or bump on ur uterus? Describe how yours feels please. I would appreciate it. Thwnks


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> 3d scan tomorow at 830 am. I'm super excited and I pray everything turns out well. I am so anxious to see an imGe of the baby other than fuzzy ultrasound. Any of u ladies thinking of getting 3d anytime soon?
> 
> 
> Also.. are any of u ladies finding it hard to hold ur pee when u sneeze or vomit? It's actually kind of ridiculous. I feel like an old woman at times who needs to cross her legs just to sneeze.
> 
> 
> I'm Also finding? My baby's heartbeat within seconds now and I'm excited about that. Twas nerve wracking in the beginning not being able to find it. After I saw my new ob get it on the first try with the doppler, i wanted to be a pro like her lololol.
> 
> 
> Last thing sorry. How does your uterus feel? When Ipush down on my tunny area bellow my belly button, I feel something new, but it feels like tiny balls(two tiny balls). I'm not talking about male genitalia. I'm talking about like tiny metal balls or something. At first I thought it was like a foot and got so excited lol but it never moved. Do any of u ladies have a tiny ball or bump on ur uterus? Describe how yours feels please. I would appreciate it. Thwnks

I don't have any wee problems with the sneezing but I think since 10 weeks I've become a pro in multitasking... peed almost every time that I had to throw up. Kind of shortened bathroom brakes for me :haha:

I posted a page or few back about my sucky ass Doppler and still haven't found baby's heartbeat. Just mine which kind of defies the whole point but oh well :dohh: Glad you are finding it easily.

My lower abdomen below my belly button feels like there is a sheet of hard 'muscle' there. I feel it better when I'm lying flat on my back and best just after an orgasm. Then it becomes like rock rock hard. Doesn't hurt though and after a few minutes it softens a bit again.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've Defo got the hard/strange feeling tummy low down. Not had wee issues yet but can't imagine there far off. 

I was going to have a 3d scan at some point but my friend had an HD scan and it was fab so unsure what to have. 
Also very close to caving for an early gender scan haha xx


----------



## mdscpa

FX nilllabean26.... Can't wait to hear the good news......

As for pee/sneeze/vomit, never had it. But i had a pee/cough last night when we were snuggling, tickling and laughing... I coughed and peed at the same time.... Have to get up and clean myself... Was so embarrassed but DH understands :blush:


----------



## nilllabean26

Guess i need to try for the big o to find this out wunnabubba.lol jk.Thanks for sharing though. Glad I'm not the only one.


I forgot to Also ask u guys if a ny of u have problems not sleeping on your stomach. I find pain when I'm on my sides and back most comfortable. I know when my tummy gets bigger it will be impossible to sleep on my tummy


----------



## pink_phoenix

Sleeping on my stomach is Defo getting difficult. I get pain all over in the morning that takes a few hours to wear off when I've slept on my front x


----------



## mdscpa

I never sleep on my stomach coz it hurst..... i find comfort sleeping on my sides.... I always try to sleep on my left side though as per DH's insistence. He is just so worried i'm going to block baby's blood flow when i sleep on my back..

Any news about your scan nilllabean?


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> I never sleep on my stomach coz it hurst..... i find comfort sleeping on my sides.... I always try to sleep on my left side though as per DH's insistence. He is just so worried i'm going to block baby's blood flow when i sleep on my back..
> 
> Any news about your scan nilllabean?

It does hurt me as well, but it's a different type of pain than the other positions. Need to start seeing my pt soon.

As for the scan, it's in 2 hrs. I thought 830 but it's 930. I've been trying to keep down fluids n stuff but I'm not used to having 64oz of water this early and I feel a bit nauseous. I need tl have empty stomach for the bp medication I take every 24hrs at 830. I know km a bit dehydrated, but Hopefully quality of scan is still good and they don't give me a hard time. They say it's possibility I will need to reschedule. Will update after scan.


----------



## mdscpa

Baby's heartbeat at 16 weeks... Baby moves a lot have to chase him/her everywhere, hence some loud noise...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MiFxuaFlrE


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> Guess i need to try for the big o to find this out wunnabubba.lol jk.Thanks for sharing though. Glad I'm not the only one.
> 
> I forgot to Also ask u guys if a ny of u have problems not sleeping on your stomach. I find pain when I'm on my sides and back most comfortable. I know when my tummy gets bigger it will be impossible to sleep on my tummy

I kind of sleep on my side but lean a little bit forward so that I'm semi on my side and semi on my tummy. I'm a HUGE back sleeper so sleeping on my sides really is very difficult and don't think propping pillows behind me helps either.

My doc told me that as you get bigger you will be more comfy on your sides because on your back your baby lies on your organs which hurts and on your tummy is difficult. So here is to hoping that he is right.

Good luck with your scan. I'm sure all will go great. At my 11 week scan I had a really full bladder and it seemed to be in the way when we tried to do the ultra sound. At my 13 week scan I was worried about not having a full enough bladder but it actually worked better as we strangely got a clearer picture. Also my doc said your bladder does not need to be that full so FX all goes great with your scan!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Good luck for your scan nillabean. 
When I went for my 12week scan my bladder was empty as I was struggling keeping fluid or food down or even getting stuff in to begin with. They just told me to go for a walk round and a brew and come back. Hopefully they will be understanding if your struggling xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just a little something to make us all go "aahhhhh that is so cute"

https://i.imgur.com/HfL6ZrM.jpg


----------



## nilllabean26

nice job finding ur babys heartbeat mdcspa

wohooo ladies my appt went well. I was first appt of the day and although she was late and didnt apologize lol... she was super friendly,nice and helpful which didnt make me dwell on that :p 

She was super informative describing what was what and explaining more detail about my tilted uterus and position of baby( i appreciated the education because no one has really been as in depth as she was) 

anywho. good thing my placenta is towards the back near my spine because my uterus is so tilted and baby leans soooo far in my back that it wouldve been impossible to see if placent was twoards the front. I am so thanful about that

it was so funny because just as she would get a glimpse of the babys face, the baby would curl its head into the chest area towards my back and stretch the legs as far as possible towards my stomach... it was amazing

Because of those long skinny stretchy legs, we were able to confirm the boy bits. its so funny because he either does one or the other lately. Either stretches his torso area and curls his legs under his body, or curls his upper body to stretch his legs. its so amazing. we also saw a life size image of the little one and she could cup the baby in her hands. 

:0 so happy . 

she was so awesome because we wanted to pay for 3d, but she said baby was in a bad position and it would not be worth it to get a dvd or 34/4d ........... we got black and white, but she still allowed us to see some 3d/4d images :p . she let us record and we still only paid regular 2d price. U rock lady!!!!. we will go back hopefully at 30 weeks


she told me my baby needs to hurry up and get fat lol. man oh man is he skinny and long. ive only really seen him curled up and always thought he was short and fat :p 


baby bareeelllly moved as well lol. at one point his hands were behind his back. she shook my tummy a bit and it was so funny because he literally moved his head in slow motion toward the movemtn and then went back down. he was just too comfy. 


i know i am talking a lot. let me upload some pics right now... i will delete them later though after u guys have taken a look.

sorry i talk so much guys.


----------



## nilllabean26

:)


----------



## Ruz

I just added june smith as a fb friend :) and sent a message waiting to be accepted to the fb group :)

Is everyone here in the fb group?


----------



## mdscpa

Great update nilllabean. :wohoo: Congrats for having a boy.... My guess was right.... :happydance: have to check the pics before you remove them.... Happy for you hun....

Cant wait for my next scan....


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats on your boy nilla bean!!!! I think that's what I guessed... will have to double-check!


----------



## Melissa_M

Nope I guessed girl haha


----------



## nilllabean26

nice guesses ladies ;) thanks so much. I posted the pictures above in the spoiler. are they not showing?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats on a great scan and so happy the experience was overall a happy one :dance:

Wohoo yay for team blue! Congrats on your little man!

I didn't think you were talking to much! Could feel the excitement as I read your post, I bet you can't stop smiling :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww great news nillabean. Cangratulations on your little man x
Sounds like ur scan was such a lovely experience, so happy for u x


----------



## nilllabean26

Thanks ladies. Can someone tell me if the pics uploaded?


----------



## Melissa_M

Yes I saw the pics, very nice!


----------



## mdscpa

I saw them nilllabean....


----------



## nilllabean26

OK Thanks. I will take em down now. I'm excited to your scans next ladies. Any of u have any appts coming up? I have two hgh risk appts next week and it will be the first appts without hubby. I'm a bit nervous but I hope things continue to go well.


----------



## nilllabean26

Ruz said:


> I just added june smith as a fb friend :) and sent a message waiting to be accepted to the fb group :)
> 
> Is everyone here in the fb group?

No ruz sorry. I don't even have fb. i wonder how active it is there. Welcome to the group: )


----------



## smoore

Ruz - I'm on the fb group. It is an active bunch of supportive ladies! I love it. I feel like this thread moves so fast that my posts get overlooked sometimes. It's a lot easier to post there so I think a lot of the people that post there a lot don't frequent here as much anymore.


----------



## nilllabean26

smoore said:


> Ruz - I'm on the fb group. It is an active bunch of supportive ladies! I love it. I feel like this thread moves so fast that my posts get overlooked sometimes. It's a lot easier to post there so I think a lot of the people that post there a lot don't frequent here as much anymore.

aww :( sorry if u ever felt overlooked


----------



## smoore

nilllabean26 said:


> smoore said:
> 
> 
> Ruz - I'm on the fb group. It is an active bunch of supportive ladies! I love it. I feel like this thread moves so fast that my posts get overlooked sometimes. It's a lot easier to post there so I think a lot of the people that post there a lot don't frequent here as much anymore.
> 
> aww :( sorry if u ever felt overlookedClick to expand...

I never felt overlooked purposely! I just think the thread is so busy it's just the nature of this type of thing! :)


----------



## mdscpa

I don't think this thread is moving so fast as only few people post here anymore.... I think most of the ladies here are more active in FB... I've been planning to leave this thread because it's too silent but some ladies are still here that i just can't leave them alone.


----------



## Ruz

Ok thanks. Yes it is a bit hard to follow this thread. I'll wait until I get my fb invite to the group :)

Hope it wont take long :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bump or fab flab - you decide :dance:

https://i.imgur.com/jqEifEA.jpg

12 Weeks compared to 15 Weeks

https://i.imgur.com/2YTLA6E.png


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> I don't think this thread is moving so fast as only few people post here anymore.... I think most of the ladies here are more active in FB... I've been planning to leave this thread because it's too silent but some ladies are still here that i just can't leave them alone.

Oh noo dont leave. Ur right. Only a few of us are even active right now. 


Smoore...is your other June baby thread active?


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Bump or fab flab - you decide :dance:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/jqEifEA.jpg
> 
> 12 Weeks compared to 15 Weeks
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/2YTLA6E.png

Wow so awesome. Ur bump looks awesome. U have great progression pics like mdcspa. 

I haven't taken a pic of my bump yet. It does look bigger but there is still some jiggle lol. Not like super tight like some ladies with their six pack still basically showing. That amazes me as well. Pretty awesome.


Anyway. Thanks for sharing.





P.s Shilo ...u are a silent ninja.: -0 Thanks for updating the main page with the gender of my baby so fast. Haven't seen u talk here in a while. ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Nillabean :hugs:
I got the idea of doing comparison pics from Mdcspa. We've 'known' each other since both were still trying to concieve and she got me into opks, temping that lead to a BFP so I figure her ideas are all good :D

Oh and trust me there is still a lot of jiggle in my wiggle but I can defo not suck my lower tummy in anymore so that to me is bump :)

Cannot wait for you to do one and share with us!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww I love bump pics and I'd Defo say bump. 
I'm convinced mine still just looks like a fat tumpt so not taken many pics x

Nillabean: I've got a MW appointment Monday then my 20 weeks scan on the 6th of Feb. Think I may get a consultant appointment inbetween tho as I've changed hospitals. 
Will double check with MW on Monday xx


----------



## nilllabean26

Lol wunnabubba ur Funny :p 

Phoenix. Why did u change hospitals?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink! 
I promise you that I thought my tummy is just flabby as well as I didn't have a flat tummy to start with. The comments I've received so far on the pics really makes me feel so comfy with it.

Looking back at the pics I would say 12 weeks really didn't have much bump going, tummy not roundish, 15 looks good to me :)

I have my 20 week scan 11 Feb so we will be close together. Cannot remember, are you staying team yellow or dying like me to know the gender?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nillabean: I changed hospitals as I had no end of issues with the one I'm at now, from MW with issues with tattooed people, to a consultant who didn't know her arse from her elbow and told me I couldn't have a natural birth due to my brain condition, that she had no clue about, according to her it was to do with blood vessels. When I told her she was a moron and knew nothing she wasn't very happy. Then got taken in to a ward overnight and the hospital was filthy and the staff were awful. Left me with a dirty drip and t:he alarm going of got 5 hours. Then arranged aload of scans and medication I couldn't have as pregnant. Which they knew about. Just thought they would end up killing me or the baby so decided I'd never go back again xx the last thing you need to be stressing about is not trusting people who are ment to be caring for u xx

Wunnabubba: 
I don't think I could stay team yellow no matter how hard I tried haha, I'm desperate to find out. 
My belly is Defo more bump than it was, took a pic at Xmas but think it could have been more my enormous Xmas dinner haha xxx


----------



## smoore

nilllabean26 said:


> Smoore...is your other June baby thread active?

It pops back up on my control panel occasionally. I made that one before finding this one, so I think most people came over to this one. :) 



mdscpa said:


> I don't think this thread is moving so fast as only few people post here anymore.... I think most of the ladies here are more active in FB... I've been planning to leave this thread because it's too silent but some ladies are still here that i just can't leave them alone.

You're right it has quieted down lately. I guess I have mostly just been reading as of lately because of how it used to be. I'm not upset or anything like that! It is just how it was, so of course this wasn't my first place to post when I needed responses. :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I Defo find this post picks up a little then disappears. And no where near as many ladies posting now. Facebook just seems to take over everything haha, plus I think it's a bit more convenient for some x


----------



## weewdy

I also find fb more active but for some reason i prefer posting on here as i still feel its more private ( i know fb is a secret group but im wary of people knowing and reading on fb iykwim).

I have been looking into hd scans is anyone thinking of getting one? I had a 3d with my dd around 30 weeks as i felt it was too long to wait between 20wks and birth to see my baby.


----------



## mangoberry

Just came in here to look at the threads, have been using Facebook group much more. I started out thinking that I would not use FB that much but then once I started using it - fell in love with it as its so much easier.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

weewdy said:


> I also find fb more active but for some reason i prefer posting on here as i still feel its more private ( i know fb is a secret group but im wary of people knowing and reading on fb iykwim).
> 
> I have been looking into hd scans is anyone thinking of getting one? I had a 3d with my dd around 30 weeks as i felt it was too long to wait between 20wks and birth to see my baby.

I agree, I prefer B&B over going to FB.

I also want to get a scan, found a place about 2 and half hours drive from us that does them. Expensive like you would not be able to guess so I'll see closer to 32 weeks if I'll do it or not. I feel it is so unfair to have companies price these things so high that some of the everyday ladies cannot afford them :(


----------



## smoore

I would just want to check out the credentials of the people doing the scans and monitoring the machines before going to any private pay place. I have read so many articles on private pay places that they have scared me away for good. 

A lot of them aren't properly monitored or the machines cared for in the proper way. The levels can be set too high, etc. 

I know a lot of people do them, I would just want a lot of reassurance that the people there have the proper training first.


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Nillabean: I changed hospitals as I had no end of issues with the one I'm at now, from MW with issues with tattooed people, to a consultant who didn't know her arse from her elbow and told me I couldn't have a natural birth due to my brain condition, that she had no clue about, according to her it was to do with blood vessels. When I told her she was a moron and knew nothing she wasn't very happy. Then got taken in to a ward overnight and the hospital was filthy and the staff were awful. Left me with a dirty drip and t:he alarm going of got 5 hours. Then arranged aload of scans and medication I couldn't have as pregnant. Which they knew about. Just thought they would end up killing me or the baby so decided I'd never go back again xx the last thing you need to be stressing about is not trusting people who are ment to be caring for u xx
> 
> Wunnabubba:
> I don't think I could stay team yellow no matter how hard I tried haha, I'm desperate to find out.
> My belly is Defo more bump than it was, took a pic at Xmas but think it could have been more my enormous Xmas dinner haha xxx

Oh my freaking gosh.that sounds so horrendous. I don't understand certain hospitals. I truly don't understand. They treat pregnant women like were not already emotional and nervous about our babies. And I'm tired of silly nurses saying stuff when they aren't qualified to say it and don't know anything. Well I'm glad ur changing hospitals. Legs know how ur appt goes at the new hospital. And I'm glad u and ur baby are OK as of now


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm definitely more active in the Facebook thread but I'm constantly reading here for the other ladies!!! I agree it's just much easier/convienent to use Facebook . Just wanted to pop in to say Im still stalking here although not posting :D


----------



## Beadette

I still stalk here too but tend to post more in the FB group x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks nillabean. 
Yeah they treat pregnant women with very little courtesy. Was pretty disgusted wit the attitude when I went in last may with bleeding which sadly turned into a MMC. No one seemed like they could be bothered with the effort to deal will me. 

My friend had a HD scan recently and the pictures were beautiful. Much better than her previous 3D scans with her two boys and it was at 16 weeks. She said she's that impressed she's willing to pay again for better pics now she's around 30 weeks xx


----------



## nilllabean26

Finally told my mom and in laws we were preggers. Man Oh man. I have over 10 emails of healthy shake recipes.books. info on devices. We were kind of estranged and pow.this was so overload, but I'm happy it's been positive and not at all negative.. I don't know why I was so nervous..


Any of u ladies eat spicy food stopped or hear anything tlbad about it?


I do like spicy and I have not really been too nauseous Whee eating spicy good. I do nt over do it but just wondering


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I haven't heard about spicy being bad and same as you when my m/s was at the worst I could have little bites of curry and keep it down.

Just last night I had spicy chicken nachos with a generous sprinkle of jalepenos :) I love me some chilli :haha:

I'm not planning on having spicy when breastfeeding because there I heard baby can taste it in your milk and their mouth will burn. Not sure how true that is but if alcohol passes through breast milk I figure maybe can spice?? Will have to research that some more.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and I'm glad your announcement went great Nilla :)

I hope the new hospital cares for you better Pink! Like you said we have enough to worry about and added stress from inadequate care givers is the last thing you need! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Never heard about it being bad of course too much is bad.... But i heard when you like spicy and salty foods you may be having a boy which we already know.... Maybe that's the reason.... I too like spicy that's one of the reasons why DH thinks we're having a boy.... We'll see....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

What about lemon? I must have looked like a freak at the restaurant last night. I had soda water with lots of lemon and when it was done the waiter wanted to take my glass. I quickly grabbed it and then ate all the lemons before allowing him the glass. Now I'm embarassed haha :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

I too will be embarrassed :rofl: but hey, we're pregnant and we're allowed to have whatever we can devour :lol: :haha:


----------



## MissFox

I've never let up on spicy food. Intact I usually crave it and want to put spicy on everything. It is true that the spicy can pass into your breastmilk but it isn't much of a concern if you've eaten it regularly because the food you eat changes the amniotic fluid as well. And it won't make your milk burn the baby's mouth, you might notice they get a runny nose or gassy. Neither of my kids have had a hard time with me eating spicy food while nursing. Which is good because I would probably starve. 
I don't get to get on here much, I try to read and keep up but seems as if every time I start typing I have to stop for the girls. 
We had a scan on the 30th but the quality was awful. I almost wish I didn't go. They said once I was there that they weren't trained to see gender but could guess and then the umbilical cord was in between the legs. Oh well! Real one through my dr office is on the 12.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thansk MissFox... I have some spicy nachos left over and will be having that for breakfast :)

I'm sorry your scan was a let down :nope: but will keep my FX that your next scan will be great and that baby will show you the ins or outs :winkwink:


----------



## nilllabean26

Sorry about ur appt fox. How many weeks are you?



Spicy power :p
It's funny because with me, it's only certain spicy things but I'm so opposite. I like my cookies n cream ice cream and soda floats lol. So I'm either really sweet or spicy. This pregnancy I haven't had and real cravings.

My first miscarriage, Omg. I would smell blueberries in the air and I wanted blue Berry pancakes,muffins,crumble cake.everything blueberry. I'm wondering if the craving thing is a correlation of gender and that possibly couslve been a girl.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Sorry ur scan was so awful missfox. My first one was like that, amongst other things I was peed off about with that hospital so hoping both urs and my next scan go better xx

Nillabean: I haven't herd of spicy being bad and must admit I do eat quite a bit myself it tends to be some of the only stuff I can keep down when it's fresh from the take away, living in bradford it would be rude not to have the occasional curry haha!!

Has any one suffered from bad nightmares? Mine were bad before but there horrendous now. Mainly about things going wrong with baby, woke up in fits of hysterical crying this morning, ever woke up the other half. Scared the life out of the poor bloke I think :'( x


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Not had nightmares so to speak, but last night I was reading about 2nd, 3rd, 4th pregnancy birth weights and I dreamt about it. I went into labour at my current gestation (16 weeks) and baby was 8lb 10oz, but luckily survived the impossibility. I was distraught.


----------



## weewdy

Tmi but just went to the toilet and when i wiped there was brown discharge. Im 18 weeks. I didnt feel any cramping before i noticed the discharge.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww no :( bad dreams are just so unsettling arnt they!! 
I think the general rule with brown blood isn't normally bad. Only bright red along with cramps. When I had my MMC it was RED with clots and awful cramps. 
If your really worried just get onto ur midwife xx


----------



## mdscpa

weewdy said:


> Tmi but just went to the toilet and when i wiped there was brown discharge. Im 18 weeks. I didnt feel any cramping before i noticed the discharge.

Praying everything is well weewdy..... It cold be due to the stretching uterus... All i know is that, it's good when not accompanied by any pain and it's not red.... :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

I've had a few horrible nightmares, but none about the baby. It was horrible butbthankfully I haven't had one in a while




As for the blood. Hopefully all is well. Update us if u can. I was spotting a bit 2weeks or so ago and my ob said she bled up until 18 weeks, but she was able to come to the office anytime she wanted to check the baby, so she understand our stress. 

I've Also bled bright red blood this pregnancy and had horrible cramps.I learned that that does not Always equate miscarriage either. Now that my babe is higher, we know the cause of the owing isn't the baby, but they need to do some tests to figure out what's really going on.

My new doc Also said that brown blood is not something to worry about too much although she understands the stress. Are u going to go to the er?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've had a few m nightmares in my 1st tri but they were very few. I can understand waking up and still feeling bad.

I hope everything is okay, Weewdy! I do agree with the other ladies though, brown is considered old and not to worry about. Prayers and good thoughts your way!


----------



## weewdy

I feel completely fine. No pain or cramping. I am lying down just now resting. With my first i experienced nothing like this but i do know every pregnancy is different.


----------



## smoore

I don't put too much weight on cravings. Last pregnancy, I was all about the sweets and I was having a boy. This time, I'm more about spicy and meat based type things and it's a girl! 

My doctor said to not stress about spotting, but to let them know. He said the only time he would need to know immediately is if it was like period bleeding. He went through quite a few "this may happen - this is normal, call me asap for this" type of things. I think due to my last pregnancy he was anticipating tons of anxiety and nerves and wanted to make sure to thoroughly cover the bases. 

I have been having some pretty crazy, creepy, dreams. However, it is weird as I know in the dream that I'm just dreaming and it's okay. So, they don't really scare me like they were a while ago. 

MissFox- Sorry for the dodgy scan! I hope you have a better scan with the doctor.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Some times I know it's a dream as there just too daft! It's the ones that feel real that bother me :'( 
I had a lot af nightmares after my dog was put to sleep and I was pregnant at the time so I think what u said on my other thread Sarah might ring true with stress and over thinking xx

Nillabean hope all goes well with the tests
I know red blood doesn't always mean something bad was just using my experience as a comparison to brown blood and what weedy was experiencing x

Weedy: lying down and drinking plenty of fluid also ment to be advisable if you have any blood / spotting. My sister blead tilll 7 months with her first little boy to the point she didn't even know she was pregnant untill she demanded a second opinion after her 3rd drs visit x


----------



## nilllabean26

Ohhh my gosh. I cannot even imagine bleeding for 7 months. That's nerve wracking


And Ty: ) some won't happen anytime soon. Can't do proper tests and procedures until after birth. Just gotta deal with it. All for baby so all is good


----------



## pink_phoenix

It wasn't a constant bleeding. She just thought it was an irregular period. I'd be petrified if I knew but she didn't know she was pregnant untill 7months ha ha. How easy would that be?? Shocking, but easy xx


----------



## tuamora

nilllabean26 said:


> tuamora said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I haven't posted anything for awhile.
> 
> My fiancé and i have decided not to do any ultrasounds. We got to hear our baby's heartbeat a day before my birthday. It was so exciting.
> 
> I started feeling the baby movements at 9 weeks, they were slight movements and not often. As the weeks progressed the movements became more and more. At times the movements would be in two places simultaneously. I am now 16 weeks and feeling many flutters below my ribs.
> 
> I think I can feel the baby so high and so early because I am really short.
> 
> Anyway I hope everyone is doing well.....YAY!!!
> 
> I'm glad got to hear ur baby's heartbeat. Can I ask why u don't want ultrasound? Did u hear bad effect on baby?Click to expand...

I read some studies, which I need to find, that there may be a link between the rise in autism and ultrasounds. The ultrasounds have now become far more sensitive which may detriment the babies health. My midwife brought this up to us during our 1st visit as well. She said that an ultrasound is not medically necessary. My fiancé and I are still discussing it though.


----------



## tuamora

I have had some bad dreams that were recurring nightmares of childhood. it has been completely crazy. 

Last night I didn't have a bad dream but a wild one. For some reason whenever our heater kicks on an obnoxious clicking sound would come from the closet. I really didn't think I would be able to fall asleep but I guess I did. I began dreaming of being an assistant to this man who had this super complicated cabinet safe. He would recite the combinations and try them out and would get the combo wrong constantly. All I could hear as he was trying the different combos was clickety clickety clickety clack....I began to awake from my dream realizing that stupid clicking noise was that open closet. I got up faster than I ever have during this entire pregnancy and slammed the dumb closet door shut. When I laid back down my fiancé laughed and said "THANK YOU"...I asked for what.. he responded "FOR NOT GIVING A DAMN and FIXING IT, I couldn't sleep." LOL I think I was not only angry with the closet but angry at that stupid dude in the dream for not being able to open the darned safe. CRAzY DrEaMz.

How do I get added to the FB group?


----------



## LadyBug923

How do I get in on this secret Facebook group? Is it something my friends can see?


----------



## LadyBug923

WunnaBubba2 said:


> What about lemon? I must have looked like a freak at the restaurant last night. I had soda water with lots of lemon and when it was done the waiter wanted to take my glass. I quickly grabbed it and then ate all the lemons before allowing him the glass. Now I'm embarassed haha :rofl:

I hear you on the lemons! Right now I'm having a movie night with my elderly residents, they are eating popcorn and I've peeled a lemon. I eat it like an orange. Lol!


----------



## Shilo

To join the FB group, send a friend request to this fake profile I made. Then send a message to it with your username:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008049825645

Once you've done that, I will add you to the FB group next time I check it. No one can see that you're in the group or what you post unless they're in the group too. It's completely secret. The group isn't even searchable.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

LadyBug923 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> What about lemon? I must have looked like a freak at the restaurant last night. I had soda water with lots of lemon and when it was done the waiter wanted to take my glass. I quickly grabbed it and then ate all the lemons before allowing him the glass. Now I'm embarassed haha :rofl:
> 
> I hear you on the lemons! Right now I'm having a movie night with my elderly residents, they are eating popcorn and I've peeled a lemon. I eat it like an orange. Lol!Click to expand...

Yip I do that too and dh looks at me like he is just waiting for the corners of my mouth to curl because of the sour taste but it doesn't.


----------



## LadyBug923

tuamora said:


> I have had some bad dreams that were recurring nightmares of childhood. it has been completely crazy.
> 
> Last night I didn't have a bad dream but a wild one. For some reason whenever our heater kicks on an obnoxious clicking sound would come from the closet. I really didn't think I would be able to fall asleep but I guess I did. I began dreaming of being an assistant to this man who had this super complicated cabinet safe. He would recite the combinations and try them out and would get the combo wrong constantly. All I could hear as he was trying the different combos was clickety clickety clickety clack....I began to awake from my dream realizing that stupid clicking noise was that open closet. I got up faster than I ever have during this entire pregnancy and slammed the dumb closet door shut. When I laid back down my fiancé laughed and said "THANK YOU"...I asked for what.. he responded "FOR NOT GIVING A DAMN and FIXING IT, I couldn't sleep." LOL I think I was not only angry with the closet but angry at that stupid dude in the dream for not being able to open the darned safe. CRAzY DrEaMz.
> 
> How do I get added to the FB group?


Hehe, dont you hate these weird pregnancy dreams?!
Last week I dreamt these two punk teenagers were trying to drown an old polar bear, and Dudley's parents (from Harry Potter) were trying to save it and I watched them all drown. 
I also had a dream that Phil from duck dynasty was giving me a kitten, so he was looking through his dumpster for one but he just kept pulling out dead cats and saying, "Nope, not this one....That ones dead....Not this one either."

Lol your crazy dream reminded me of some of the odd-er ones I have had lately!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I wish my dreams were more funny/odd than horrible. Rather wake up thinking WTF than crying for sure haha x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I had a sh!tty dream last night... literally! There were poop filled diapers everywhere and I had to clean them. Plus it was disposables that HAD to be washed :wacko:

This being my 1st child I would like to avoid poopy diapers for a little while longer, I mean I still have time :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54aa66ff35150.gif


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: wunnabubba..... Enjoy the time you have before then... :haha: Guess i'm still lucky i never had any bad dreams yet.... (knock on wood)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> :rofl: wunnabubba..... Enjoy the time you have before then... :haha: Guess i'm still lucky i never had any bad dreams yet.... (knock on wood)

I think the trigger for that dream was the mommy changing her baby's poopy diaper in the restaurant restroom yesterday :haha:

Feels funny to have you call me by screen name lol :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Just so other users might know who i'm referring to.... :lol:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww thank you mdscpa :flower:
Had my 16 week apointment today with MW and she looked for heart beat, she found it straight away with out really trying. Think even she was shocked how easy it was!! So there can't be too fat can I!! Still hurts when they bring up bmi! Cheeky beggers xxx

I'm glad I mentioned bad dreams, had a right good giggle at some of your dreams, and makes me feel a little less daft for mine haha xx


----------



## mdscpa

That's great news.... When is your next appointment?


----------



## pink_phoenix

I have a scan on the 6th of Feb I think. That will be 20weeks and hoping we will find out gender. If we're Wernt so broke from Xmas and new year I think I may have caved in and bought a early gender scan but doesn't really seem all that far away now haha xx how about u? Have you got any other appointments before ur scan date? Xxxx


----------



## mdscpa

Actually our doc told us to come back a month after our last appointment i had it @ 13 weeks so we originally planned to go back a month later (17 weeks) but then we opted not to since 20 weeks isn't that far.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Was that just an appointment or for a scan? 
I've been told I'll have extra scans, not that I'm complaining but think that's at 28 weeks. Next midwife appointment is 24 weeks


----------



## mdscpa

It's gonna be anatomy scan.....


----------



## nilllabean26

I'm starting to worry about the frequent appointments I have. Every week I will have appointments as of now. Ob one week.then she schedules an ultrasound for me somewhere else. And then high risk the alternate week. So she is seeing me every 2 weeks. I think She's being easy on me because she knows my experience and issues and wants me to stay calm, but u guys aren't being seen for a month! 

Maybe I'm thinking too much into it and it's good that they are watching , but some of u who are high risk aren't even being seen that often right? I will ask on friday


----------



## pink_phoenix

I will be seen more often than once a month as I need to wait for my consultant at the new hospital to make an appointment and I think from there on its gonna be pretty full on with new head scans and appointments to discuss results and way forward xx


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm having sooooo much trouble waiting patiently for my anatomy scan!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Melissa_M said:


> I'm having sooooo much trouble waiting patiently for my anatomy scan!!!

Tell me about it. I thought the wait till 12weeks was bad haha! 
From 12-20 is even worse haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad your appointment went well Pink and that the mw found the heartbeat so easily.

I don't get seen that much, basically just to get my prenatals. I go through the goverment as I don't have medical aid. So I go in once a month just to collect meds. Thus far weight, bloods, iron tests etc was done when I found out I was pregnant then every 2nd month. 

My early scans were private scans as the government gives you 1 scan at 20 week.

Please don't get me wrong, I'm happy to not be high risk but I feel like I'm not being cared for properly :cry: Nothing is physically wrong but I would have preferred the care I got when we lived in the big cities with high paying jobs and good medical aids...


----------



## nilllabean26

Thanks pink 


Melissa when is your scan? My ob wanted me to wait til 20 weeksfor gender, but I couldn't wait. Even when she showed me boy bits at 16 weeks, she said it was too early, so I was still thinking I couldhave my little girl lol. it was pretty obvious though. We have to teach patience to our children, but it seems like I'm most anxious and impatient now. 

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/pregnancy/old-wives-tales-boy-or-girl#.VKrb2sko6BZ


Some are silly, but the ones who know the sex, were any of these nwk


----------



## nilllabean26

I Co mpletely understand. Even if ur not high risk, doesn't mean u don't have worries, and I'm sure it wouodnt be nice and reassuring for u to be able to hear/see ur baby mOre frequently. 

I Also feel that women with no aid deserve quality care as well and shouldn't be treated like bottom feeders. It's heartless to me. Yes it's nice they are giving u a scan, but a couple more wouldn't hurt. If u went to the emergency room and complained of pain. or something like that if u had it, would they give a scan there to make sure baby is ok? Or would they turn u away because u dont have insurance?t


WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm glad your appointment went well Pink and that the mw found the heartbeat so easily.
> 
> I don't get seen that much, basically just to get my prenatals. I go through the goverment as I don't have medical aid. So I go in once a month just to collect meds. Thus far weight, bloods, iron tests etc was done when I found out I was pregnant then every 2nd month.
> 
> My early scans were private scans as the government gives you 1 scan at 20 week.
> 
> Please don't get me wrong, I'm happy to not be high risk but I feel like I'm not being cared for properly :cry: Nothing is physically wrong but I would have preferred the care I got when we lived in the big cities with high paying jobs and good medical aids...


----------



## Beadette

I have my anomaly scan on 19th jan when I'll be exactly 20 weeks then I'll be seen fortnightly from 24-30 weeks, then weekly from 30 weeks. I will also have a growth scan at 30 weeks and depending on how things look then I'll have another either fortnightly or at 34 weeks.


----------



## nilllabean26

What is fortnightly?


----------



## weewdy

nilllabean26 said:


> What is fortnightly?

Every 2 weeks.


----------



## Melissa_M

nilllabean26 said:


> Thanks pink
> 
> 
> Melissa when is your scan? My ob wanted me to wait til 20 weeksfor gender, but I couldn't wait. Even when she showed me boy bits at 16 weeks, she said it was too early, so I was still thinking I couldhave my little girl lol. it was pretty obvious though. We have to teach patience to our children, but it seems like I'm most anxious and impatient now.
> 
> https://www.bellybelly.com.au/pregnancy/old-wives-tales-boy-or-girl#.VKrb2sko6BZ
> 
> 
> Some are silly, but the ones who know the sex, were any of these nwk

I have no idea... have my prenatal appointment tomorrow morning so I'll book it then.... would guess early February.... AKA Forever away :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm so excited for your scan Melissa! :happydance: ...i'm scared my scan is going to show a willy has appeared since 16wks!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx for the understanding Nillabean :hugs:

I think I'd need to investigate the hospital's ER policy... My local GP is the one that did my early scans for me as he has a machine. He has terminal liver and pancreas cancer so not sure how long he will still be well otherwise I'll just pop in there again between 20 weeks and birth. He doesn't even charge a 1/4 of the price OB's do :shock: so that's cool.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I was always under the impression that everyone got a 12 and a 20 week scan at least. Its really shocked me that your having to wait till 20weeks. 
I'd be pretty upset if I was you hun, and I agree that there should be no reason that just because someone is not classed as high risk they should seem any less important or put behind people classed as high risk xx


----------



## smoore

I had a regular doctor appointment today. It went really well. He was able to find her heartbeat right away. He was very happy with how everything looked from the testing in St. Louis (genetic blood work and nt scan). 

I have my anatomy scan on the 14th. My next doctor appointment is on February 2. Then, he said about four weeks after that he will start growth scans (I believe every four weeks) and nonstress tests shortly after that two times a week. 

I'm glad they are watching little girl so closely! The extra ultrasounds make me a little nervous, but I will not turn down any extra chances to make sure she is doing well!


----------



## MissFox

So exciting for all the scans! 
I'm sure the next one I have will be better as it is scheduled through my dr office. 
I've had plenty of ultrasounds with all of my pregnancies. But I'm fat so my OB gets giggly and says she doesn't want to waste time trying to use the Doppler snd will just use the ultrasound machine. It is usually very quick but still nice. 
I'm 19 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## Shilo

I'm overweight and most of it is in my tummy. Typical from having PCOS. I have no issues whatsoever finding the heartbeat on my doppler and my doctor has not had any issues. That's actually pretty rude your doctor says it'd be a waste of time because you're too big and likely not true at all.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pink_phoenix said:


> I was always under the impression that everyone got a 12 and a 20 week scan at least. Its really shocked me that your having to wait till 20weeks.
> I'd be pretty upset if I was you hun, and I agree that there should be no reason that just because someone is not classed as high risk they should seem any less important or put behind people classed as high risk xx

I was shocked when I learned it as well! I also thought you would get an early scan etc. 

Don't get me wrong though, I love living within walking distance to the beach and it being such a small quiet town (you fart and everyone knows what you had for dinner last night) but I really miss the big city in instances like this. Pregnant friends pretty much saw their OB's once a month and got regular scans etc. Then they scare me in saying stuff like "how would you know everything is fine if you don't go for scans etc" 
Thanks for the added panic!!




MissFox said:


> So exciting for all the scans!
> I'm sure the next one I have will be better as it is scheduled through my dr office.
> I've had plenty of ultrasounds with all of my pregnancies. But I'm fat so my OB gets giggly and says she doesn't want to waste time trying to use the Doppler snd will just use the ultrasound machine. It is usually very quick but still nice.
> I'm 19 weeks today! Yay!

Happy 19 weeks!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah this is one of my pet pevs!! 
It's such an easy excuse! I got told my bmi was far too high. I'm classed as clinicly obese apparently. My scan at 12weeks was a breeze and my midwife found the heart beat today with out even trying!
I think is an excuse for people there are sh!t at their jobs or low quality equipment. Someone would be in serious danger of being force fed my fist if they told me they couldn't get a scan or heart beat cos I was fat! 
My sister is a Curvy girl and was even more so with her earlier pregnancies and no one ever warned her they wouldn't get a scan due to her size!
Too many people have jumped on the 'weight' band waggon, they need to be better educated!!

It's like staffie dogs, in another few years they will move on to something new, will be unhealthy to be over a certain height or something


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I also think it is terrible to mention weight. What happened to each pregnancy is different even in the same women??

I mean just because they struggled with another lady to find the heart beat and assumed it was due to her weight it doesn't mean that every other lady with a bit of extra weight will be a struggle as well!


----------



## mdscpa

So I guess I just jinxed myself about dreams... I just had one. It's about my mom (who had MC before I was conceived in real life), she said she MC'd because she never covers her feet and leaves it cold every time she sleeps. When i woke up i found my feet uncovered and cold took me awhile to realized it's just a dream and coulnt possibly be the reason why my mom MC'd.... Still i got worried.... I hate dreaming about MCs... I just don't like it... And I don't want it to happen to anyone....


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww mdscpa :hugs::hugs: 
Yeah nightmares are just awful xx


----------



## mdscpa

Why can't we only have good dreams? We've already been worried and stressed while awake so having more during our sleep is too much....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree with you mdscpa.
I usually wake up way to quick from my good dreams and that ticks me off :)


----------



## nilllabean26

MissFox said:


> So exciting for all the scans!
> I'm sure the next one I have will be better as it is scheduled through my dr office.
> I've had plenty of ultrasounds with all of my pregnancies. But I'm fat so my OB gets giggly and says she doesn't want to waste time trying to use the Doppler snd will just use the ultrasound machine. It is usually very quick but still nice.
> I'm 19 weeks today! Yay!

It's one thing to try and then tell u she will use the machine than not try at all and get GIGGLY.what the heck is funny? Does she think u don't have feelings? U should've made her try. Some of ppl get to me too much. Pick a different profession if u don't have any bedside manner. There are too many people in jobs they shouldn't have, just because they want to make money.doctors,therapists,dentists,ppl who work in fast food places...u name it. 

Do u have a Doppler at home that u use? My feeling would be so hurt and I'm hurt that she laughed. Seems like ur taking it better than me and I'm not even the one who experienced it. 


When I had an ultrasound at 13 weeks I believe, the techs were asking me why my doc would have me get an ultrasound because the baby is too small. I said well that doesn't make sense because o had an ultrasound at 7 weeks and baby was even smaller. Can't u just do Wat it says to do in the referral and stop asking me questions and try before u say my baby is too small for an ultrasound? Ding dongs


And ur so right wunnabubba. Even with me. I have a tilted uterus and baby is almost always upside down and pushing in the furthest corner he Can into my back. The little glimpse we saw of him at the 3d place was literally after 30 min. Because he slightly came towards my belly instead of further in my back and more hidden. Hopefully I'm making sense. Anywho. The position of baby is even different for everybody, so u never know what will or will not be difficult unless u try. She said if my placenta was in the front, then I really would not have been able to see baby until later on. I'm so happy it's in the back


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jeezz it sounds to me like somewhere out there there are many people who deserves to be punched in the mouth. Needs to be done hard enough so that they end up brushing their teeth through their bums! :growlmad:

I think some people in the medical profession needs to think about what they want to say before they say it. I remember a few years ago I was bitten by a button spider (not sure if you guys know what they are but they are poisonous) and I had this HUGE red bump forming on my arm. I promise you it was pretty much the size of the top of my arm. 
DH took me to hospital as I needed treatment and at the ER while waiting for the doctor the nurse looked at it and said it looked like a flea bite :saywhat:

I suffer from arachnophobia and I'm scared sh*tless that I'm going to die and you tell me a flea bite. I just about let her have a peace of my mind and told her to please get the doctor before she herself will require medical attention.

Sorry for rambling, I just love sharing stories where people say the dumbest things :D


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Nilllabean,

Just wanted to correct what your doc said about "She said if my placenta was in the front, then I really would not have been able to see baby until later on.", I think she might be referring to seeing the baby's kick from the outside. I have an anterior (in front) placenta and we saw the baby via abdominal scan... I'm also not alarm because they say that in most cases they migrate to the back or posterior.

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/ask-heidi/anterior-placenta.aspx


----------



## MissFox

She was giggly because she wanted to do an ultrasound but needs a "medical reason" to do it. It didn't upset me especially because the appointment after that the other dr couldn't find the heart beat. My uterus is in a weird position and they freak out when they can't find the heart beat and end up doing an ultrasound anyways. I'm also clinically obese and they highly encourage me to gain as little weight as possible. I don't think she said it to be rude. I've had other providers be very rude about it even when I was a lot lighter with my first pregnancy. "You're overweight do you really need to watch what you eat and try not to gain weight" with a very snarky attitude towards me. I shut that bitch down. I guess I'm just in love with my dr this time (she was my dr last time for my vbac)


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Hi Nilllabean,
> 
> Just wanted to correct what your doc said about "She said if my placenta was in the front, then I really would not have been able to see baby until later on.", I think she might be referring to seeing the baby's kick from the outside. I have an anterior (in front) placenta and we saw the baby via abdominal scan... I'm also not alarm because they say that in most cases they migrate to the back or posterior.
> 
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/ask-heidi/anterior-placenta.aspx

im not talking about all women. I said all women are different. And the position MY baby was in, you would not have been able to see him. I have a tilted uterus and my baby likes to lean more towards my spine and is almost always facign upside down. Even for my scan today lol. took about 10 minutes for her to finally be able to start measuring. so if i had my placenta in the front, the way in which the baby was positioned, u wouldnt have been able to get a good shot. anywho. Everyone is different. Just because one woman is large and its hard to find baby heartbeat, doesnt mean it will be as hard for the second large woman who comes in. And just because one woman has an easy time finding heart beat with an anterior placenta, doesnt mean the next one will have just an easy time. Hopefully i make sense. Nothing needs to be corrected i think :p .. i dont know if u can remember the gender pic. thats an example of him being upside down and turned around. certain things u just couldnt see at all. including a between the leg shot.


----------



## nilllabean26

omg wunnabubba. thats a horrid story :/

i feel so blessed and happy that things are looking up.
so as you guys know, i changed hospitals, but where i see my ob, is not where i would give birth. Today was my first time visiting the main hospital and man oh man it is so much better. This is also a military training facility, but such a difference.

At the first hospital, the trainees(or nurses) gave me my ultrasound while the doctor nnever came in the room but signed off on it (so when i had complained, it was only documented that a doctor saw me)

well today, they ASKED me if the trainee could be in the room. I thought that was very thoughtful. I agreed and everything went well. 

It was this big room and instead of me breaking my neck to catch a glimpse of the monitor, they had a big screen to the right of me, so i could see everythign! I was so amazed and so happy..

next thing u know it i scream (a tiny scream) . a scream of joy. She surprised me and showed me 4d movement of baby. I waas so shocked and happy. She said he had moved from his bad position and sshe was able to get a good shot of his head. I didnt even have to pay for 3d imaging last week! And this was so much more clearer and defied. I could not believe that this hospital offers this and any gestational age without even having to be asked. 

not only that, at my last hospital, once i was like 5 min late and she said she had no time for me lol. It was snowing znd so many accidents on the freewy, so we were like 25 minutes late. I apologized and she mde me feel so comfortable. I really did feel bad, but she didnt rush not one thing and took her time with me.

and yayyyyy I got to see a close up side profile for the first time in 2d


this was maybe like 45 seconds of the whole 40 something minutes lol. everything else was facing the other way. im happy she was so patient. in this position, he was actually smiling then opening and shutting his mouth. Is was tear jerking and exciting. oh . and he is holding his umbilical ord 

he was sucking his thumb for this one. 

Im am so excited for you ladies and hope you guys get the opportunity to see this and that we all give birth to healthy babies as well as enjoying the pregnancy


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Nillabean, I'm so happy with how well it went for you!
If my 20 week scan goes half as good as your scan went today I will be right over and around the moon :D

Dh thinks I'm a loon because I'm smiling as I'm reading your story and he doesn't know what I'm smiling about, I'm just so happy for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and that pic of him sucking his thumb is the cutest!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Nilllabean, dont take my last post the wrong way i was merely correcting what your doc said not you. And i understand that everybody's different. And at this stage (early pregnancy) baby has lots of room and keeps on moving and there will be a time that it'll be hard to see what the sonographer wants to see. Apologies if you thought im correcting you....


----------



## nilllabean26

thanks so much wunna. im hoping u get to experience the same thing! :) thanks for being happy for me. 


no worries mdscpa. i knew u werent correcting me but the doc, and i didnt think the doc needed correcting. It was difficult to see him and take proper measurements because of his position last time. i just wanted to let u know about position n stuff. wasnt angry or anything. and i didnt mean she said we couldnt see him at all. so maybe i wasnt specific. sorry

any of u guys exercising? I havent been and when i walked in that gigantic hospital, i felt parts of my thighs burning lololol. i wasnt even jogging or anything. just a lot of flights and walkign hard in the snow. phew ^^. i wasnt out of breath or anything though


----------



## Gaddie0204

Hi all. I'm new to this site, but I'm so glad I found you all. I'm cautiously expecting June 22, 2015 with my rainbow baby after experiencing a miscarriage from a blighted ovum in October of 2013. I'm actually needing some advice. With this pregnancy, I'm not really letting myself get excited about things. Subconsciously, I find myself feeling guilty any time I say "we'll have a baby in our house this summer" or anything of that nature. I won't let myself buy any baby things or even look at nursery ideas on Pinterest. We were getting scans/dopplers done every other week, but it's been almost a month since our last visit and I'm incredibly paranoid that something might have happened in the time we haven't seen baby. Someone tell me that this is all normal and that I'm not just paranoid and obsessive.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Gaddie :hi:
I'm sorry about your loss :hugs: I myself haven't had any loss before so I cannot relate 100% 
However if I was in your position I too would have been worried so I would say your worries are normal. 

Easier said than done, but try to be positive. You owe ot to yourself and your baby to enjoy your pregnancy. I will keep fx that everything will continue just fine until you have a sweet little baby in your arms!


----------



## nilllabean26

i thought this was a mod about to close the thread with the red..




hI GADDIE, nice to meet you! I am sorry how you are feeling annd about ur miscarriage. i can say that i too fell in somewhat of a depression and kind of talked myself out of having a conection. I had a miscarriage too and with this pregnancy, they told me i would lose this little one. I havent expressed this before, but I even went as far to look at photos of miscarriage babies to desensitize myself (when) it happened to me. I wasnt getting proper help and not only was i scared for babys life, but mine as well. it was not really until last week my first 3d ultrasound where i got excited and more comfortable with my help and i went out and bought first baby outfit for the little one. Sometimes negative thoughts hit me, but I think how far weve come and focusing on the present. I realize anythign can happen at any moment, but the negative thoughts just add more unnecessary stress. I didnt take pics of my bump. avoided the mirrors etc

are you getting proper treatment? is ur hubby encouraging u with having a relationship with ur baby? 

are you able to ring your ob and tell her you are feeling scared and would like to come in for a quick ultrasound? or ossbyly go to ur er if ur feeling pain or depression and express that u want to make sure ur baby is ok. Its ok to be cautious, but maybe u can try buying an article of clothing and see how it feels after the fact.

also. one thing that helped my negative thoughts, was if my baby did survive and me not being able to share positive stories with him/her. I pushed myself to do positive thigns, so that I would be able to share with the bbaby. I Hope u feel better soon, and i hope u stay in the group and update us. 

the ladies are nice here and will give u a lot of help and encouragement. gl 




Gaddie0204 said:


> Hi all. I'm new to this site, but I'm so glad I found you all. I'm cautiously expecting June 22, 2015 with my rainbow baby after experiencing a miscarriage from a blighted ovum in October of 2013. I'm actually needing some advice. With this pregnancy, I'm not really letting myself get excited about things. Subconsciously, I find myself feeling guilty any time I say "we'll have a baby in our house this summer" or anything of that nature. I won't let myself buy any baby things or even look at nursery ideas on Pinterest. We were getting scans/dopplers done every other week, but it's been almost a month since our last visit and I'm incredibly paranoid that something might have happened in the time we haven't seen baby. Someone tell me that this is all normal and that I'm not just paranoid and obsessive.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Regarding exercise, we live real close to the beach so each day that weather permitted we would walk along the beach with our dog. THEN morning sickness hit and all I wanted to do was sleep next to the toilet :haha:

It's better now so I'm trying to join dh and the dog for a daily walk. I just don't want to overdo it as I wasn't fit to start off with :D


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Regarding exercise, we live real close to the beach so each day that weather permitted we would walk along the beach with our dog. THEN morning sickness hit and all I wanted to do was sleep next to the toilet :haha:
> 
> It's better now so I'm trying to join dh and the dog for a daily walk. I just don't want to overdo it as I wasn't fit to start off with :D


i hear ya. and :( i miss the beach. so awesome. sounds so peaceful and relaxing. 

p.s u look tiny ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Regarding exercise, we live real close to the beach so each day that weather permitted we would walk along the beach with our dog. THEN morning sickness hit and all I wanted to do was sleep next to the toilet :haha:
> 
> It's better now so I'm trying to join dh and the dog for a daily walk. I just don't want to overdo it as I wasn't fit to start off with :D
> 
> 
> i hear ya. and :( i miss the beach. so awesome. sounds so peaceful and relaxing.
> 
> p.s u look tiny ;)Click to expand...

You'll probably think I'm a real noddy, but what does the tiny comment mean :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Regarding exercise, we live real close to the beach so each day that weather permitted we would walk along the beach with our dog. THEN morning sickness hit and all I wanted to do was sleep next to the toilet :haha:
> 
> It's better now so I'm trying to join dh and the dog for a daily walk. I just don't want to overdo it as I wasn't fit to start off with :D
> 
> 
> i hear ya. and :( i miss the beach. so awesome. sounds so peaceful and relaxing.
> 
> p.s u look tiny ;)Click to expand...
> 
> You'll probably think I'm a real noddy, but what does the tiny comment mean :haha:Click to expand...

lol. i have no idea wat noddy is, but tiny means small


https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-LsPQkWhe1IY/Td7kjIxCZzI/AAAAAAAAFFY/CJlonOZdOxk/s400/big-dog-and-little-dog.jpg
the small dog is the tiny one. u seemed short and small . in a good way though :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

What gave you the idea that I'm tiny? Haha I love that pic!


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> What gave you the idea that I'm tiny? Haha I love that pic!

your bump pics


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh duh :dohh: Don't mind me, I sometimes struggle to think further than the length of my nose bwahaha :rofl:

Yes, I am a real shorty so I'm not that much longer than the bump pics show. But what I lack in length I make up for in personality :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Does anyone else have serious pee issues? :wacko:
I try to limit fluids before bed. Get into bed and end up peeing AT LEAST 3 times before falling asleep. Then I have a long pee during the night as well. Where does it all come from??? :shock:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh duh :dohh: Don't mind me, I sometimes struggle to think further than the length of my nose bwahaha :rofl:
> 
> Yes, I am a real shorty so I'm not that much longer than the bump pics show. But what I lack in length I make up for in personality :haha:

lololololol. u thought i thought u were tiny just by the words you typed? that would be funny. and yes, u do have an awesome personality :thumbup:always a great thing to have


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah thanks Nillabean, you are so sweet :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

You're not alone Gaddie... It's completely normal to get worried about what might have happened in between scans.... I got my last scan at 13 weeks and the next one will be at 20 weeks thats 7 weeks apart and im teying so hard to just think of the bright side. I do have a fetal doppler though at home so whenever i worry too much i try to listen to baby's heartbeat once i hear it i get to calm down myself. Today we used it instead of every thursday not that im worrying but DH just wanna hear it so i let him.... Your baby is ok and will always be ok.... :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ah thanks Nillabean, you are so sweet :hugs:

i just realized your location. what other language do you speak? and when did u learn english? or have you known ur whole life? ur ennglish is awesome


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Does anyone else have serious pee issues? :wacko:
> I try to limit fluids before bed. Get into bed and end up peeing AT LEAST 3 times before falling asleep. Then I have a long pee during the night as well. Where does it all come from??? :shock:

yes. i actually just asked today. i literally only had sips of gatorade and she said my bladder was really full. I was so shocked.

i literally can have a cup of water and pee it all about 5 min later. I questioend why its coming out of me so fast and not flushing out my system more... she asked me if i was drinking enough. i said not really. i need to try my best to hydrate a bit more. at least we didnt pee in the bed :)

but yea. i used to be able to hold my pee so long before and now i cant. She also attributed it to the added pressure of everything inside . 

also last night i drank too much before bed and when i woke up in the middle of the night, it was actually painful walking to go use the restroom. too too full!!!


i also forgot to mention some good news today. ive been having some cervical issues and today my cervix was closed :) didnt even open a tiny bit while she had to check for 30 sec. I was so happy. before i was so scared before about that


ps. is sex painful for anyone


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I go through just about 2litres of water during the day. I'm in bed now and have literally gone to the loo 3 times already :haha:

I can speak 2 of our official 11 languages. I read, write and speak English and Afrikaans fluently. So I'm referred to as bilingual :D I had Xhosa as 3rd language in primary school until we moved to a school who didn't have it as part of their curriculum. I took it in high school again and sadly lost interest. Wish I stuck with it though. 

Do you speak more than 1 language?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh I forgot to mention that Afrikaans is my home language / mother tongue and english is my 2nd language. I've know english my whole life as my grandpa was english. We always and still do have english and afrikaans as subjects in our schools. In towns where the majority of their population speak another language as their mother tongue, Xhosa as example, they would be taught in their mother tongue and english would be 2nd language.


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I go through just about 2litres of water during the day. I'm in bed now and have literally gone to the loo 3 times already :haha:
> 
> I can speak 2 of our official 11 languages. I read, write and speak English and Afrikaans fluently. So I'm referred to as bilingual :D I had Xhosa as 3rd language in primary school until we moved to a school who didn't have it as part of their curriculum. I took it in high school again and sadly lost interest. Wish I stuck with it though.
> 
> Do you speak more than 1 language?


thats so awesome. how do you say hi how are you in afrikaans. and wow. i never knew you guys had 11 official languages. 

meh. enlgish only and can read write speak in a couple others but far from fluent. I can understand spanish better than i can speak it . what will you speak at home with baby?

p.s , wat time is it for you right now? go to sleep :-0



random cool video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeK2kpGRsvs

so amazing. look at the stage where the face has absolutely no features


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, french is one of the languages, sotho and many more. Too many for me to remember :haha:

"Hi, how are you" in Afrikaans will be "Hello, hoe gaan dit" 

Baby will be taught in afrikaans (mother tongue) and have english as 2nd language. English is very universal here so it is good to be able to speak, write and read. If you don't have english you'll struggle with finding a job etc. When baby is older they can choose to learn additional languages if they're as smart as dh :)

Happy to hear your cervix is behaving. We manage sex but not as often anymore. I can't say that it hurts. So far so good. Does it hurt for you? All the time or just certain positions?

:shock: It's almost midnight here. I'm going to say good night for now. Hope you all sleep tight (when your turn comes :D )


----------



## pink_phoenix

Gaddie I Defo know the feeling, I had a MMC at my 12 week scan in may and this time round it's been awful. Every pinched or pulled feeling or not feeling as sick for the day has me so worried I think I've lived permanently on the brink of a panic attack since I found out I was pregnant again! I cried for a week solid before my 12 week scan this time round and cried all the way thru it to. MW found baby's heart beat no bother yesterday but I'm already working my self up thinking something will be wrong by the time of my 20 week scan in Feb :'( 
If you do manage to find a way to relax and enjoy being pregnant please let me know, I'm struggling haha

I currently only speak two languages, English and bad English hahaha!

I always wanted to learn to speak, read and write Russian but I struggled enough with french in school!! 
Maybe i'll get round to it at somepoint.........or maybe not haha xx


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yip, french is one of the languages, sotho and many more. Too many for me to remember :haha:
> 
> "Hi, how are you" in Afrikaans will be "Hello, hoe gaan dit"
> 
> Baby will be taught in afrikaans (mother tongue) and have english as 2nd language. English is very universal here so it is good to be able to speak, write and read. If you don't have english you'll struggle with finding a job etc. When baby is older they can choose to learn additional languages if they're as smart as dh :)
> 
> Happy to hear your cervix is behaving. We manage sex but not as often anymore. I can't say that it hurts. So far so good. Does it hurt for you? All the time or just certain positions?
> 
> :shock: It's almost midnight here. I'm going to say good night for now. Hope you all sleep tight (when your turn comes :D )

nice! thanks professor wunna


and thanks :) 

any position lol. especially in the beginning, but its gotten better. especially before because it felt like my cervix was killing me(not to be graphic or anything, but it had nothing to do with hubby. didnt matter how gentle or light he was with me). i had gone to the er because of that and they had told me to refrain from sex for a while. 

tried this morning but stopped. and forgot they had to do vaginal exam today, but even the probe was slightly uncomfortable while stickign it in. shes like further. further please. a little further lol. 
sorry to make it awkward


----------



## pink_phoenix

I don't get any pain after sex but my tummy was funny for about an hour last night. Like little cramps. And once early on I had pink discharge for an hour or so after. 
But Tbh I find that its much better while pregnant, must be all the blood flow!! ( sorry if tmi there )
Make my life easier too, especially not feeling like I wanna fight off OH haha x


----------



## smoore

Gaddie0204 said:


> Hi all. I'm new to this site, but I'm so glad I found you all. I'm cautiously expecting June 22, 2015 with my rainbow baby after experiencing a miscarriage from a blighted ovum in October of 2013. I'm actually needing some advice. With this pregnancy, I'm not really letting myself get excited about things. Subconsciously, I find myself feeling guilty any time I say "we'll have a baby in our house this summer" or anything of that nature. I won't let myself buy any baby things or even look at nursery ideas on Pinterest. We were getting scans/dopplers done every other week, but it's been almost a month since our last visit and I'm incredibly paranoid that something might have happened in the time we haven't seen baby. Someone tell me that this is all normal and that I'm not just paranoid and obsessive.

Gaddie, I was going to private message you, but I couldn't find the option for you! I lost my son, first pregnancy, at 30 weeks (March 7,2013). We went to a routine doctor appointment and he was already gone. 

We then struggled with infertility for over a year. 

I found out that I am pregnant in October. Of course, the first things to go through my mind were fearful thoughts about all of the what ifs and what may go wrong. I truly had to work to come to peace and put myself into a more positive mind frame. I had to realize that it was not anything I did wrong the first time that caused my loss. There is nothing I can do this time to prevent one. I mean the doctors will be watching closer, but I personally can just work to staying positive so that I'm not putting a lot of emotional stress on myself. 

If you would like to talk more specifically or in detail please feel free to message me. I just wanted to let you know you are not alone and your feelings are completely normal! If you are in the United States, you could look into a local Share Pregnancy & Infant Loss group. I have found great comfort through my local group.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Yip, french is one of the languages, sotho and many more. Too many for me to remember :haha:
> 
> "Hi, how are you" in Afrikaans will be "Hello, hoe gaan dit"
> 
> Baby will be taught in afrikaans (mother tongue) and have english as 2nd language. English is very universal here so it is good to be able to speak, write and read. If you don't have english you'll struggle with finding a job etc. When baby is older they can choose to learn additional languages if they're as smart as dh :)
> 
> Happy to hear your cervix is behaving. We manage sex but not as often anymore. I can't say that it hurts. So far so good. Does it hurt for you? All the time or just certain positions?
> 
> :shock: It's almost midnight here. I'm going to say good night for now. Hope you all sleep tight (when your turn comes :D )
> 
> nice! thanks professor wunna
> 
> 
> and thanks :)
> 
> any position lol. especially in the beginning, but its gotten better. especially before because it felt like my cervix was killing me(not to be graphic or anything, but it had nothing to do with hubby. didnt matter how gentle or light he was with me). i had gone to the er because of that and they had told me to refrain from sex for a while.
> 
> tried this morning but stopped. and forgot they had to do vaginal exam today, but even the probe was slightly uncomfortable while stickign it in. shes like further. further please. a little further lol.
> sorry to make it awkwardClick to expand...

Not akward :D
If I had to take a guess I would say it becomes a bit uncomfortable due to increased blood flow making it "swollen" down there? Just my guess but the increased blood flow does also make it feel so much better :haha:



pink_phoenix said:


> I don't get any pain after sex but my tummy was funny for about an hour last night. Like little cramps. And once early on I had pink discharge for an hour or so after.
> But Tbh I find that its much better while pregnant, must be all the blood flow!! ( sorry if tmi there )
> Make my life easier too, especially not feeling like I wanna fight off OH haha x

I'm with you on the increased blood flow and have seen many other ladies comment on that as well :D

The tummy thing is your uterus contracting. I read that sex and or sperm can cause it to have mini contractions. Not bothering baby though.
Mine does it as well for a while after orgasm. Goes rock hard and stays like that for a few minutes before relaxing again. While it is hard a lay softly poking at it as I know baby is still fine in there. If I wasn't 'pregnant' anymore my uterus wouldn't be doing that. My opinion at least :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm still waiting on my belly turning into a proper bump!!
Was having a chat with OH last night as I'm convinced I still just look like someone who's over indulged at Xmas. He says I just look prego......think he's just being nice as I'm still pretty upset about the obese comments at MW and consultant appointments. 
I don't look to bad in underwear but I find clothes just make me look fat haha





Please ignore the mess, I got distracted tidying up haha xx


----------



## Snufkin

I think that looks like a pregnant belly. If clothes are making you look fat maybe try getting more fitted shirts? Might be a bit counterintuitive, but I've found I look a lot "thinner" (never thin...I'm a size 16/18 UK) in fitted shirts. New look have some nice stretchy maternity stuff, so it'll be quite fitted now but also still have some room for more bumpage. :) oh, and over the bump jeans (mine are from h&m) help, too, because they kind of hug your bump the way they're cut (I mean the actual jean part...where a belt would go), and the stretchy over the bump fabric means no muffin top ever! :D


----------



## nilllabean26

I have a couple comments. First of all. U are nowhere near obese -_- .. u look fit and fine to me. Second. Congrats because that looks like a bump to me; ) .better than mine lol. Third how brave for all those tats 0_0 next thing u know it, at 8 months, ur baby's foot will be moving the animal print and it will look alive lol: ). 

I am overweight and it's crazy because within first 3 months of pregnancy I lost 30 pounds and That's all they kept saying. while I was worried losing so much weight so fast without doing anything. 

I do hate how my chi Chi's have gotten bigger. X_x



Yeah I'm gonna ask my ob. It hurts like in the beginning when we start. Feels good/decent in between(unless it's hitting cervix hard.idunno but it's so painful) and afterwards, it is just a tiny painful. Today I feel fine though. She did tell me couple weeks ago to try not to and let itself heal if I was too sensitive. But geesh


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think it's more because I thought I'd be clever and buy stuff that would fit all the way thru my pregnancy haha, serves me right for being cheap 

I wasn't the smallest of people before so can't expect to be tiny while pregnant, even if I have lost a stone ha. 
I think it's more the BMI sh!t and the obese chatter that's not helping. Not a great thing to say to a pregnant woman is it really, meanies lol x


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> I have a couple comments. First of all. U are nowhere near obese -_- .. u look fit and fine to me. Second. Congrats because that looks like a bump to me; ) .better than mine lol. Third how brave for all those tats 0_0 next thing u know it, at 8 months, ur baby's foot will be moving the animal print and it will look alive lol: ).
> 
> I am overweight and it's crazy because within first 3 months of pregnancy I lost 30 pounds and That's all they kept saying. while I was worried losing so much weight so fast without doing anything.
> 
> I do hate how my chi Chi's have gotten bigger. X_x
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna ask my ob. It hurts like in the beginning when we start. Feels good/decent in between(unless it's hitting cervix hard.idunno but it's so painful) and afterwards, it is just a tiny painful. Today I feel fine though. She did tell me couple weeks ago to try not to and let itself heal if I was too sensitive. But geesh


Aww thanks hun, arnt u just a dear hehe

Trust me I'd rather sit all day and get tattooed than have one single blood test! I'm such a girl haha!

Oh and that is prob just 20% of my tattoos haha! I'm covered!

Love the idea of the leopard print being alive haha really tickled me that! 

Oh I love the bigger boobies ( I presume that's what chi chi's are haha) just wish they Wernt so painfull xxx


----------



## nilllabean26

Mine were big to begin with and now it just feels too unnatural. I was always so thin and fit. After my car accident, I had gained 50+ pounds and never felt the same. It crazy because when I lost 30 pounds this pregnancy, it was the first time I had lost that much. But after the first weight gain, my boobs got big. I feel like I want a reduction.after I get more fit after baby and get back to a c like before. I started wearing sports bras after they went to dd. Yikes. I remember my mom said she was an a cup before she had me and ended up being a c cup and loved it. 

Wat kind of tat r u gonna get next?


pink_phoenix said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> I have a couple comments. First of all. U are nowhere near obese -_- .. u look fit and fine to me. Second. Congrats because that looks like a bump to me; ) .better than mine lol. Third how brave for all those tats 0_0 next thing u know it, at 8 months, ur baby's foot will be moving the animal print and it will look alive lol: ).
> 
> I am overweight and it's crazy because within first 3 months of pregnancy I lost 30 pounds and That's all they kept saying. while I was worried losing so much weight so fast without doing anything.
> 
> I do hate how my chi Chi's have gotten bigger. X_x
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna ask my ob. It hurts like in the beginning when we start. Feels good/decent in between(unless it's hitting cervix hard.idunno but it's so painful) and afterwards, it is just a tiny painful. Today I feel fine though. She did tell me couple weeks ago to try not to and let itself heal if I was too sensitive. But geesh
> 
> 
> Aww thanks hun, arnt u just a dear hehe
> 
> Trust me I'd rather sit all day and get tattooed than have one single blood test! I'm such a girl haha!
> 
> Oh and that is prob just 20% of my tattoos haha! I'm covered!
> 
> Love the idea of the leopard print being alive haha really tickled me that!
> 
> Oh I love the bigger boobies ( I presume that's what chi chi's are haha) just wish they Wernt so painfull xxxClick to expand...


----------



## nilllabean26

I Also forgot to ask in my previous post, if any of u feel uncomfortable if hubby is on ur boob when u guys are in the mood. I don't know why, but I've started to feel icky. Especially when they hurt and throb, all I can think about is the baby feeding on them, and then I don't want them to be touched.specifically the nipple. I have a feeling I'm being weird, but I can't help the disgusted feeling: / . I haven't communicated it to him,i just say not there lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pink I think you are so brave with those tats!! I commented in another thread to a lady who had tattoos as well that I have the 'balls' to sky dive, bunjee jump and shark cage diving but for some reason I don't think I'll ever be able to bring myself to the point of getting a tattoo. I donated blood every 3 months before falling pregnant so it has nothing to do with needles.

Then I LOVE your bump!!! That is a bump and your tummy is nice and round so don't let anyone tell you else wise.

Also I thought I'd put this out there :hugs:
Defenition of Clinically Obese according to the Collins English Dictionary

*Definitions

adjective 
overweight to a degree which causes medical complications*

So as long as your weight does not cause health problems I would smack the next person who refers to you as obese with the dictionary. Oh and I mean literally smack them with the book - in the face - hard!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know I talk about smacking people a lot... I don't (always) actually smack people so please don't think I'm violent.... I have a reasonable explanation for it

https://i.imgur.com/bvlGVK7.jpg


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa . i found a 3d pic of woman who got a 3d ultrasound with her anterior placenta. in 2d, yes you can see a side profile, but it was so difficult to get a good shot with placenta in the way for 3d imaging. it doesnt cross split like 2d. or watever they call it. 


https://www.geekinheels.com/wp-content/uploads/old/3d_ultrasound_19_weeks1.JPG


https://www.auroraskye.com/photos/BABYGIRL_21.JPG


at first i actually thought i had an anterior placenta, but i misheard my ob. anywho. many women have found it difficult with their 3d pics ive read if theyve had a 3d ultrasound. 

the place i went to, you have to sign a disclaimer stating that if ur baby is in a bad position, or placenta is in the way, u still have to pay full price, and an additonal 50 bucks if u would like to come back at a future date to check again. man oh man would i been so broken harted if my baby was facing down and placenta was in the way. 

so good luck with ur 3d scan :):thumbup: i hope u get to see watever makes you happy. the mommy in the first pic said she was happy because she at least got to see the smile. im glad she was able to feel something




*wunnnnnaaabubbbaaa ur hilarious*


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If I wasn't pregnant already all this scans and baby talk would have me broody!

I cannot see what is where in the 1st pic but the 2nd one makes me heart melt with that cute button nose :)


----------



## nilllabean26

ur right. seems more interesting as a pregnant woman lol.


WunnaBubba2 said:


> If I wasn't pregnant already all this scans and baby talk would have me broody!
> 
> I cannot see what is where in the 1st pic but the 2nd one makes me heart melt with that cute button nose :)




just for u wunna i edited the pic. can u see now? mouth nose cheek


----------



## Gaddie0204

Thank you all for the encouragement and kind words. Most of my local friends have never experienced a miscarriage and, honestly, I think it's one of those things that society just expects you to just kind of "get over." I think the mentality is "You never had a baby, so why are you so sad about it?" Even some of my best friends shy away from conversation when I mention our loss or that time period of my life. And i get it, death/loss is uncomfortable and if you've never been through it you can't relate. I'm glad I found you all and I'm thankful for understanding people that know my hesitation with getting excited about this pregnancy. Thanks again! (and sorry about posting in the red lettering...I'm still not even sure how that happened!).


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Nilla!! With the editing I could see perfectly, I just needed some guidance.

It's like with those very early hpt's... if I didn't know where the line was suppose to show I probably would have missed the start of my bfp on 9dpo :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Gaddie0204 said:


> Thank you all for the encouragement and kind words. Most of my local friends have never experienced a miscarriage and, honestly, I think it's one of those things that society just expects you to just kind of "get over." I think the mentality is "You never had a baby, so why are you so sad about it?" Even some of my best friends shy away from conversation when I mention our loss or that time period of my life. And i get it, death/loss is uncomfortable and if you've never been through it you can't relate. I'm glad I found you all and I'm thankful for understanding people that know my hesitation with getting excited about this pregnancy. Thanks again! (and sorry about posting in the red lettering...I'm still not even sure how that happened!).

I'm glad you can find support in us :hugs:

You are more than allowed to grieve for your loss and regardless of what people say you had a baby!!! Again I'm very sorry you had to suffer through that.

You and your baby will remain in my prayers and I cannot wait to see you progress and blossom in this pregnancy :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh wunnabubba you don't half make me laugh haha! And you sound just like me! 
I'm not violent but I hate stupid / ignorant people. Drives me up the wall haha!
The more often I have bloods and stuff the less of a fuss I cause but the thought of it petrifies me!

Nillabean: 
Oh I have a list of ideas for tattoos longer than my arm haha. I want a cheshire cat from tim burtons Alice in wonderland on my hand, a realistic raven on my chest, my left arm will be covered in pics of my staffie kiara and old fashioned jewellery. And my right arm will be all my fav female game/film/tv characters haha! Bit of a geek like that. 
Also want an emblem from the assassins creed games on my sternum just under my boobs. 
Currently watching that new film, the book of life and loving the female god character xx

Gaddie: 
I get what u mean about close friends or people you know not knowing how to react or what to say. It is difficult. I find it difficult to comfort other ladies when I've been thru MC multiple times. 
This forum was a great source of comfort and understanding when it happened again in may! 
Wishing you the very best xx


----------



## nilllabean26

double triple gulp. chest boob tats 0_0 . wow. umm. cough . im cringing in pain .... :baby:


r u gonna get ur babys name or portrait? 

r u going for full body? i cant even imagine the pain. i once got the top of one of my ears pierced(closed up now) but it hurt so bad and i thought i was being pulled to the ground on the side the ear was pierced. i told the guy to let go of my ear. everyone was laughing cuz no one was touching me. i was bleeding and the blood was just rushing. so horrid


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think maybe i'll be pretty much covered by the time I'm done. I will Defo have a tattoo for the baby, I had one after my miscarriage on my hand and in its only little way it helped. I wanted a pic of my scan but not sure how it would come out. Will have to speak to my tattooist. 
I got a few piercings but I don't cope aswell. Still rather have tattoos haha. 
My actual boobs won't be tattooed just more the bony parts round. Not a fan of tattoos on boobs. Also not keen on butt tattoos haha!


----------



## mdscpa

Yeah you are correct Nilllabean I've also read that when having a 3D/4D US esp when you are going later in your pregnancy.... They have a time frame for getting a good picture though for ladies with anterior placenta and that they should be seen around 26-28 weeks when there's still enough space in the uterus, amniotic fluid is considered as well. I'll be fine with whatever our baby allows me to see as long as he/she is healthy, seeing the face clearly is a bonus.


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Yeah you are correct Nilllabean I've also read that when having a 3D/4D US esp when you are going later in your pregnancy.... They have a time frame for getting a good picture though for ladies with anterior placenta and that they should be seen around 26-28 weeks when there's still enough space in the uterus, amniotic fluid is considered as well. I'll be fine with whatever our baby allows me to see as long as he/she is healthy, seeing the face clearly is a bonus.

i never knew the time frame. i thought i had an anterior placenta and i wouldve just paid at 16 weekd for the 3d gender scan and not known. i wouldve been so bumbed being turned away. are you the one who said you would have to drive 50 miles just to get it done? that is super far


lol pink. i think contractions might be a breeze for you. i was watching best ink one time and someone had said it was easier than her labor lol.


----------



## mdscpa

I haven't asked our current hospital yet if they have 3D will do on our next visit otherwise we'll have a private scan elsewhere DH already knows a place.. Nope, its not me.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think between the tattoos and the pain from brain surgery I may just get away with labour pain haha! 
Providing I get a consultant who knows what their doing and I can have a natural birth that is x


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> I think between the tattoos and the pain from brain surgery I may just get away with labour pain haha!
> Providing I get a consultant who knows what their doing and I can have a natural birth that is x

wow pink. I forgot all about that. All joking aside. you seriously are very strong and truly brave. much respect for u wanting natural birth and being a tough cookie ;)


----------



## nilllabean26

i remember when the nurse first told me ii had a tilted uterus, she told me dont worry because it will go back to normal. 

well i just spoke with my mother, and she said ive had a tilted uterus since forever. my first papsmear was at 16 ( mom wanted me to to make sure i was a virgin lol). anywho doc had told her i had a tilted uterus. she said she and all of her sisters (6 sisters) do. he said it was hereditary. i was researching on it and found out that one of the symptoms are pain during intercourse and another name for something when theres pain from it hitting the cervix. i didnt havee sex until i got married so in the beginning i figured it was 'supposed' to hurt. the only reason why im bringing it up more now is because the pain feels worse. im going to probably see if i need to talk to my ob or my gyn. i wonder if there is anything i can do. 


then i read this crap 

How Can A Tipped Uterus Affect My Pregnancy?

Usually between the 10th -12th week of pregnancy, your uterus will no longer be tipped or backwards. This should cause no difficulty for the pregnancy or for labor and birth. If the uterus does not move into a middle position, miscarriage can occur, but this is very rare.


i was told this as well, but it hasnt and is still pushing towards the back and everyone keeps commenting on it, but if i knew this, i wouldve been asking more questions. im freaking out. 

https://www.herballove.com/sites/default/files/images/guide/women/intercourse_pain/tipped_uterus_b.gif


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> I think between the tattoos and the pain from brain surgery I may just get away with labour pain haha!
> Providing I get a consultant who knows what their doing and I can have a natural birth that is x
> 
> wow pink. I forgot all about that. All joking aside. you seriously are very strong and truly brave. much respect for u wanting natural birth and being a tough cookie ;)Click to expand...

I'm more scared or the being put to sleep if I needed a c section as I'm banned from having epidural! 
I'd much rather the pain and just suffer thru than have alsorts of stuff put thru my system. I won't even take paracetamol now. The nurses thought I was mad when I got admitted to hospital when my preasure/chiari headache wouldn't leave after 5 days. 
It just isn't worth any risk to me at all. 
If someone told me it would be dangerous for bub to have natural birth there would be no hesitation and I'd just have to suck it up and go for c section but unless they can't give me a damn good reason to at least try natural i'll keep changing docs/hospitals till I find the right one xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

I actually know of a few women with tilted uterus with absolutely no issues during pregnancy, working in hospitals you meet all sorts of people and hear stories you would never even imagined could be real. 
Maybe just ring someone tomorrow who can give you some answers and that would prob calm ur nerves a little. 
Also stay away from Google or the internet, it fills ur head with all kinds of nonsense. I had to stop looking up my brain condition as I was convinced I was gonna die on the operation table after some of the stuff I read xx atleast 90% of it is just so counter productive xx


----------



## nilllabean26

thanks. and yea. i will wait til friday at my next appt. i would just most of all like to be helped with the pain. theres been long periods before this when weve skipped long periods of specifically intercourse but i truly never put much care into it. oh well for now

and u have just frightened me more. thats tough. And i pray you dont have to go through that and the birth of your baby goes well and u both are good! you never know what someone is going through when u walk past them in a store or get mad at them for driving too slow/too fast. just the little things! it truly makes you think.

thanks for responding btw


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think it's hardest finding some one who can relate to what your going thru and also on the other end of the scale it's hard to be empathetic about some thing you have no comprehension of! 
It's great here tho as everyone seems to rally round and make you feel better when you prob feel most vulnerable. 
Thanks hun means a lot that you send best wishes and I truly wish you and little babba all the very best of of heath and luck all the way to delivery and beyond xxx


----------



## MissFox

I have a tilted uterus. Sex does hurt. Lol. No complications with it during pregnancy though. I'm also hyper mobile so that causes extra discomfort. 
I've had a csection under general anesthesia. It is rough and I still have emotional issues associated with it. Luckily baby number 2 was a vbac and I'm hoping this one will be as well.


----------



## nilllabean26

MissFox said:


> I have a tilted uterus. Sex does hurt. Lol. No complications with it during pregnancy though. I'm also hyper mobile so that causes extra discomfort.
> I've had a csection under general anesthesia. It is rough and I still have emotional issues associated with it. Luckily baby number 2 was a vbac and I'm hoping this one will be as well.

do you find that it hurts even after sex is over a bit? and im happy u had no complications during pregnancy

was it emotional because you wanted to witness baby comign out, or the pain afterwards? either or, im sorry you had a difficult time with it :(:hugs:
what s vbac?


----------



## pink_phoenix

vbac is viginal birth after c section i think xx


----------



## nilllabean26

ohhhhh ok. ty. i never knew that you could do that. i was always under the impression you had to get consecutive c sections. thats cool. glad u got to experience that


----------



## pink_phoenix

i always though that once you had a c section you always had them, one born every minute has taught me so much haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies :hi: Hope you are all doing well!

While we are on the subject :)
For you mommies who have had babies already, did you feel uncomfortable having sex after baby started moving? Not physically uncomfortable just in the sense that you are in a moment and then with a kick you are reminded that it's not just you and dh?

I'm not feeling movements yet but I was thinking about this last night and I think that I might not want to have sex once the baby starts moving...


----------



## mdscpa

*Bump Photos at 17 Weeks Pregnant:


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/17wbumpsummary_zps29a33963.jpg






Here's 16 weeks. Decided to use the same dress from now on for closer comparison:*


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/16wsummary_zpsd4b539a8.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Is it true your bump gets higher with every pregnancy? I already feel huge for 16weeks and feel as though I look much further on than I am, dread to think how big I would look after a few at this point if they do get bigger haha


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh and would it be possible to have my EDD changed on the 1st page pretty please. It's moved to the 22nd now. Well changed at my 12wk scan but keep forgetting haha!
Doubt that will be the actual date bub will arrive as they come when there good and ready haha


----------



## nilllabean26

Woohoo mdscpa. U look awesome. How tall are u by the way?

BTW ur black baby line is below. My black line I've developed was first seen going from my bellybutton up ... I do see a faint line going down now for me. The lines are interesting and neat.



Anybody have dry skin? My skin gets dry so fast. Seems like almost eczema in certain spots.



Gm wunna. Hoe gan dit


----------



## mdscpa

I'm short only about 5'5".


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> I'm short only about 5'5".

I'm 5'7 and a half and ppl ur height call me giants lol. I don't think 2 inches is so bad lol.


----------



## mdscpa

My linea nigra started few weeks ago below my belly button and started to get pass above it already not so visible yet because of the cam's flash... But it is so noticeable but not like the one below.... 

Got my height from my mom and i'm the shortest among my siblings.. Dad is 6'3"


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> My linea nigra started few weeks ago below my belly button and started to get pass above it already not so visible yet because of the cam's flash... But it is so noticeable but not like the one below....
> 
> Got my height from my mom and i'm the shortest among my siblings.. Dad is 6'3"

I got my line at like 8 weeks. At first I thought it was a weird stretch mark coming through lol. 


And Wow. Ur dad is tall. Who knows how tall my baby will be. My hubbys mom is like 4'11 and his dad is like 5'6.. my hubby is like 6 feet. 

My mom is my height and dad is like 6'1ish ... it's so awesome how genetics work. I couod have like 4 tall kids qnd one tiny might coming through from his mom's lineage. 

I'm really excited to see what my baby boy will look like. 
Any of u ladies in interracial relationships?



Btw.do think ur having a boy or girl. I'm gonna guess girl: ) lol


----------



## mdscpa

My DH is like 5'8"ish and he's the shortest among the boys :lol: We too are getting excited how tall our baby will look like....My guts tell me I'm having a girl... DH and my dad thinks it's gonna be a boy.... Hopefully, baby will cooperate on our 20-week scan.... Curious if our LO will still measure a week ahead like the last two scans....


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm a proper short arse then haha. I think I'm just 5"4 and that's a good day lol. 
Must admit I do love being small tho. Before my disability kicked in I used to wear like 9inch stilletos and stuff and was still only just taller than most people. Don't think I'd have looked right if I started tall and put docking great heels on Lmao x


----------



## nilllabean26

I'm excited for u now and anticipating the news . 

U know my baby was measuring small and within 5 days which was from the 3d scan to my appt on Tue. My baby was measuring 7 ounces and a tiny bit ahead. I'm wondering if the bp medication and less stress is helping with his size n stuff. I'm gonna ask my ob tomorrow.

Lol pink. Yes ur a shorty :p... and Omg at those tall heals. Ur crazy. I hate heels.I have flat feet and my feet would crumble if I had to walk around in heels like that. 1 inch is fine enough if necessary Lololol. That is so ridiculously high. well u have an extra hidden talent lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nilla, dit gaan goed dankie en met jou?
_(I'm good thank you and how are you?)_

I'll try and see if I can remember to comment on everything I read now because my brain has turned pregnant again today. I took tea to my boss earlier and when I got to her desk I saw that I neglected to add water to the cup :rofl:

I'm not in an interracial relationship but sometimes do feel my husband is from another planet... does that count.
I'm about 1.53metres and I think that roughly makes me 5 foot? So I'll be shorty with you gals :)

I use to love wearing heals! But I've broken my left ankle years ago and then 2 years ago I tore all the ligaments in the same ankle and had to have reconstructive ligament surgery. Subsequently I don't have the best ankle (according to the surgeon). So I push it with heels now but only wedges because they are more solid.

I saw mention of stretch marks and I had about 3 early on which have now doubled and they are dark ones :cry:
I put Bio Oil on twice a day but I doubt that I'll ever look good in that area again.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've just always loved heels. I'm not massively girly but that was the one thing I couldn't go with out ha!
Still got most of my shoes, can't bear to get rid of them, I'm too attached to some of them :cry: 
Feels like my next scan is so far off its driving me up the wall! Looked for a private gender scan but their either miles away, stupidly expensive or I not available till 18 wks. If I'm gonna wait that long might aswell wait till 20wks 
So hard having to buy neutral stuff haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your scan is also in Feb if I'm not mistaken Pink?

Mine is 11 Feb and I too feel that it is just soooooo long away. I want to start with the nursery but I put that on complete hold until my scan to see what the gender is before I go full on decorating mad etc.

Now in the mean time it feels like I'm suppose to be doing something the whole time and I know it is the nursery that is subconsciously bugging me


----------



## mdscpa

Boo with the stretch marks Pamela... Still I love to have them if it means i'll be pregnant.... 

:rofl: I guess it's not pregnancy brain why you forgot to pour water in... Maybe you really like your boss and you want her to drink an undiluted or a concentrated tea :rofl:


----------



## nilllabean26

..i cant see ur response right now and csnt thinkof what i am was.. grrr.. hmm. Ik ben goed dankie .. lol. I tried.I'm good Thanks. Afrikaans actually sounds a bit siilar to English a bit. It's like u can make out or comprehend the just of what is being said. Nice.



Wooooooow. I was so right. U are the tiniest of all lololol. The pic I sent u, I would be that big dog and u would be the small one lolololol 

3 stretch marks isn't that bad. Don't worry and Hopefully they do get better. Keep using your oil for prevention as well. I've been using the coco butter lotion. Wasn't using it before Cuzz the smell made me sick, but I'm starting back up again.

And ouch about ur ankle. 


Lol at the tea comment. When will u stop working? How did u manage work with all the fatigue and Ms


----------



## mdscpa

Wanted to share this video i just saw... I'm not sure if me and DH can have this kind of conversation with our kid(s) in the future, not that soon... :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3MyLt6l5n0&feature=share


----------



## nilllabean26

Aww at the nursery talk. My hubby actually out an offer on a home last week. I'm really praying we get the home and are able to move soon. We have been looking for a home For over 7 months. 2 homes we had out offers on and things didn't pan out. Either inspection or the offer and type of loan my hubby has since he is in the military and doesn't have to pay down payment. We find out sometime this week if they've accepted. We've been going back and forth last couple of days. 

I am so excited to start figuring out what to get for the nursery and setting up the new house if we get it.

I was just looking at diaper bags yesterday. Have u guys heard of the jujubee bags? They look awesome when I watched all of the benefits on YouTube. 

Anywho. Have u guys thought about colors or themes?



And will u guys sleep with baby or actually keep him or her in the nursery lol. My sis slept with my mom and really was only in her nursery during the day for naps. 

To Co sleep or not to Co sleep

I talk a lot sorry


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah my scan is Feb, the 6th I think grrrr 
Yeah I also feel like I should always be doing something. Just wish I had the energy to actually be doing something all the time. Was feeling ok for a week or so now I just feel battered and like I'm going to pass out asleep all the time again. And really struggling getting food in again which I suppose isn't helping. Ohhh and the sickness is back :( 

I like the idea of co sleeping, mainly because I plan on breast feeding and I just think it's gonna make my life so much easier haha x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Boo with the stretch marks Pamela... Still I love to have them if it means i'll be pregnant....
> 
> :rofl: I guess it's not pregnancy brain why you forgot to pour water in... Maybe you really like your boss and you want her to drink an undiluted or a concentrated tea :rofl:

Haha it was literally just a tea bag in the cup and no boiling water so it couldn't brew :rofl:



nilllabean26 said:


> ..i cant see ur response right now and csnt thinkof what i am was.. grrr.. hmm. Ik ben goed dankie .. lol. I tried.I'm good Thanks. Afrikaans actually sounds a bit siilar to English a bit. It's like u can make out or comprehend the just of what is being said. Nice.
> 
> Wooooooow. I was so right. U are the tiniest of all lololol. The pic I sent u, I would be that big dog and u would be the small one lolololol
> 
> 3 stretch marks isn't that bad. Don't worry and Hopefully they do get better. Keep using your oil for prevention as well. I've been using the coco butter lotion. Wasn't using it before Cuzz the smell made me sick, but I'm starting back up again.
> 
> And ouch about ur ankle.
> 
> Lol at the tea comment. When will u stop working? How did u manage work with all the fatigue and Ms

I had 3 and they are about 12 now (yes I quickly counted them at my desk quickly :haha: ) I'll keep up with the oil but this tiger will at the end have the stripes!

In South Africa we are allowed 4 months maternity leave and it is up to the company that you work for to decide if they pay you for that time or not. If they don't pay you claim unemployment for those 4 months. 
I'm going to try as far as I can to go until about 2 weeks before my due date to give me more time home with the baby.

I didn't struggle as much with fatigue at work as I did with morning sickness. So if I needed I just ran to the bathroom to throw up and that was that. I had to do it a few times during meetings as well and if people didn't want to understand their problem as I could care less :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry you are struggling again Pink :hugs: and I too wish I had energy so that my body can do everything on the list my mind has made!

I'll have baby sleep in the bedroom but in a separate cot that is not attached to the bed and also not in the bed. I intend to breastfeed as well so having baby in the room will make it easier as well and I give birth in the middle of our winter.

FX for the house Nilla! I hope you get the house!!!!


----------



## nilllabean26

Ahahahah I haven't finished videlicet yet but so cute. "There's some kind of hole here like an igloo" ... and then the other boy saying his brother taught him. Oh gosh. I can remember in elementary, some kids already had bad experiences I knew some who were raped and kids just saying too much. My elementary Also went up to 6th grade and they had a sex ed week. After the video the 6th graders would come and tell the fourth and second graders everything. (Even grades had same lunch and playtime). So my school actually banned sex ed the next yr and after that our school only went up to 5th grade. I remember my on teaching me in 2nd grade at home after that whole ordeal lol. But it was good to know about ur body and how to protect it. So many kids get touched and don't know right from wrong always.


----------



## MissFox

I'm 5'1 so another shortie here. 
I don't feel uncomfortable having sex even though I can feel the baby moving. I don't like my boobs being played with though. I have carried differently with each pregnancy. Hopefully tonight I will be able To show you a bump pic from my last pregnancies. With the first I carried straight out in front and my 2nd I did too, but I carried the first a lot different shape wise. Both times you couldn't tell I was pregnant from behind. This time I'm pregnant all over, my butt and thighs have gotten bigger.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissFox said:


> I'm 5'1 so another shortie here.
> I don't feel uncomfortable having sex even though I can feel the baby moving. I don't like my boobs being played with though. I have carried differently with each pregnancy. Hopefully tonight I will be able To show you a bump pic from my last pregnancies. With the first I carried straight out in front and my 2nd I did too, but I carried the first a lot different shape wise. Both times you couldn't tell I was pregnant from behind. This time I'm pregnant all over, my butt and thighs have gotten bigger.

Maybe a boy this time? If it is different? :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

Wunnabubba, i guess we can call your stretch marks as a natural tiger tatoo... No needles or ink needed... That's awesome..... :haha::rofl:


----------



## MissFox

My first two were pretty different also so it is hard to say. And everyone is guessing girl this time. And I think we all want a boy so bad that I'm expecting a girl lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha I've already got leopard print: so if I get bad stretch marks I'm gonna look like a safari colouring book haha! 

Wunnabubba:
Yeah I would have baby separate from our bed, thinking of a nursing chair and will also try and express a bit down the line so OH can do a few feeds. He was a little upset when I said I wanted as with is two LO's from previous marriage he did most of the feeding and loved it x
Also the tiredness had tailed off but this past few days i can't keep my eyes open. Struggling getting about a bit now as well which I don't think helps x

Aww yay another shortie hehe, do u like being tiny also missfox? X
I was thinking maybe boy too if your carrying different. I know it's a bit old wives tale but I think with some of them if not most there has to be some thing to it, my friend had two boys first and altho she didn't look massive with the boys this time her bump has been so petite I'd actually like to see if it is true. 
Have you had any other noticeable differences with this pregnancy? 
Good luck with the house nilla x

Wow struggling to keep up with this thread at minute haha


----------



## nilllabean26

i used my bellybuds today. Ive had it for a week or so, but havent been using it much. for the past week, I was feeling baby kick every morning around 2-4 am. I havent felt him for a couple of days now and trying not to worry about it. because of that, i recorded a bunch of recordings and just put it against my tummy for a while. I am going to start doing it everyday(since i started at 12:30 today, i will do at least once at 12:30 everyday). i hope i get some movement around the times i play it


product review. its really nice and comfy. there is a two way headphone, so u and baby can hear the same thing at the same time. There is also adhesive tape included, but i havent wasted any yet and just hold the headphones myself. no big deal. I havent played anything like music. just recordings of my voice. volume seems a tiny bit low for the baby headphones, but hopefully they can still hear it 




anybody have any names in mind? im still stuck on like 3 or 4 names.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We actually decided on our baby's name weeks ago :)

I want a name that has special meaning and had been googling like crazy. DH is adamant that he only likes one name and he kept shooting down all my suggestions. The name he picked is unisex and he is sticking to his guns. I googled the meaning and I found it to be the perfect name as the meaning is special to us both as this baby is really a "Gift from God"
Spelling will vary depending on gender. Jessie for girl and Jesse for boy

https://i.imgur.com/Lna6Jqi.png


----------



## nilllabean26

thats cool wunna. glad you guys agreed on a name :thumbup:

i like names that have meaning to me as well. Ive been more into the names and researching than hubby though. and im glad he likes any name i have picked. and not only do i want a name that has meaning, but is easy to pronounce for non english speaking family members n wat not. the names that i like actually have meaning in multiple languages which is nice.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So have you decided on one specific name? Or are you not sharing? :winkwink:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've been really lucky that every name I've mentioned the OH has liked so hoping it's nice and straight forward. 
We're stuck on a few for boys names and have only one girls name. Funnily enough has a great meaning behind it to so another reason I'm quite (not) so secretly hoping for a little girl hahaha xx

I love the names you've picked wunna. There kind of traditional but complety different at the same time if you get what I mean haha xx


----------



## nilllabean26

...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I am biased when it comes to choosing because my dh's 1st name is Amos :D
So I like that one.

I might have even chosen Amos as well even if dh had a different name.

Thx for sharing!


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I am biased when it comes to choosing because my dh's 1st name is Amos :D
> So I like that one.
> 
> I might have even chosen Amos as well even if dh had a different name.
> 
> Thx for sharing!

wow. wat a kawinkidink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you just might have been my sign:hugs: ;) ty for sharing that bit of info. how did his parents name him? from the bible or did they hear it from somewhere else?

imagine if you told us ur hubbys name a long time ago lol. u would think i was stealing his name.


p.s r u a speed reader? ive only met one other in my life. 9th grade english class lol. he could read a whole book in an hour. couldnt remember tiny details, but could give you the gist of the book


----------



## MissFox

It is fun being small. I'm curious to see how it goes also because this is the most different I've carried so far. Other differences include nausea all the time and getting a lot more light headed. And so much more heart burn. My first pregnancy I puked a lot but it stopped by 15 weeks and I was good to go. My 2nd pregnancy I was nauseous every day until 4:30 but it stopped somewhere in early 2nd tri. I'm still nauseous and almost 20 weeks. It is weird. 
We can't even talk about names until we know what we are having. The boys name has been picked out for a while but we will be stumped for a long time if it is a girl.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm happy to be your sign :thumbup:

He got his grandpa's name. So it has been a travelling name in the family. His great grandparents and earlier family members picked 'strong' names for the men combined with religion.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I love able! It's actually one of our boys names. But I first herd it on a TV show. Not being from a religious back ground I hadn't herd it before but OH informed me it was from religion so I looked up the story of able and cain and it's kind of stuck now! We also like jackson funnily enough from the same TV show and also OH's son is called jack so we may use the alternative spelling of jaxson and call him jax for short! Boys middle name is certain will be William ofter my late uncle. I only knew him for 6 months before we lost him and he complety changed my life and I thought a nice way to honour and acknowledge what he did for me was to name my son after him. Even before being pregnant I always said if I had a boy he would be named after his uncle xx
I'm not massive on the tradition of handing down names normally and did ask OH if he would like boy to be named after his father or if he minded me passing down my uncles name and he agreed that my uncles name and the reason behind it was more fitting so again I've been very lucky xx
My girls middle name is rose, although my friend has a little girl due with the middle name rose I'm hoping she will like the idea rather than assume it was pinched from her haha xx


----------



## nilllabean26

WELL THANKS ALOT PINK FOR TAKING AWAY MY SIGN FROM BUBBA AAHAHAHAH u made it that much harder omg. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


we would not spell it able though because in spanish, they would not pronounce it as abel or enlgish able either but hable (h being silent) 

sorry to hear about your late uncle. I felt the same way about my granfather but so many of my family members have given their sons middle name his name(too overused). but its nice to be able to have that reminder : ) 

jax is a cute n unique nickname.


pink_phoenix said:


> I love able! It's actually one of our boys names. But I first herd it on a TV show. Not being from a religious back ground I hadn't herd it before but OH informed me it was from religion so I looked up the story of able and cain and it's kind of stuck now! We also like jackson funnily enough from the same TV show and also OH's son is called jack so we may use the alternative spelling of jaxson and call him jax for short! Boys middle name is certain will be William ofter my late uncle. I only knew him for 6 months before we lost him and he complety changed my life and I thought a nice way to honour and acknowledge what he did for me was to name my son after him. Even before being pregnant I always said if I had a boy he would be named after his uncle xx
> I'm not massive on the tradition of handing down names normally and did ask OH if he would like boy to be named after his father or if he minded me passing down my uncles name and he agreed that my uncles name and the reason behind it was more fitting so again I've been very lucky xx
> My girls middle name is rose, although my friend has a little girl due with the middle name rose I'm hoping she will like the idea rather than assume it was pinched from her haha xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww I'm sorry :( 
I just really think it's a beautiful name 
And even more unique if it's going to be spelt different xx
Yeah I like jax, it reminds me of a game character and seen as I'm a bit of a game/sifi/film geek it may just swing the vote haha! 
I also like korben for a boy and dallas for a girl, yet another film reference haha! I did like poppy and rosie but they were names we gave to our lizards! And leeloo from the same film as korben and dallas but my OH also pinched that for his leopard gecko haha 

A few of the family have had boys since but not chose to give them my uncles names which is fine as I don't quite think he made the impact with them as he did me. 
His daughter claimed she would name her son after him as she was expecting at the time but sadly after she got her hands on his money she lost interest in honouring his name! Which in turn only really made me more determined that it would be a boys middle name. I'd have chose it for a first name but not keen on the idea of it being shortened to will. And I've never known a middle name to be shortened. Also if he's not keen on an unusual first name he can always be called by William or will if he chose to xx

Fingers as still crossed for a girl and keeping that name just for me haha xx


----------



## nilllabean26

A little worried. So I was feeling my baby for the past week or so every morning between 2-4am like clockwork.past couple of days, he hasn't been waning me up with that same movement. I Was then laying down and realize I was able to suck my stomach in all the way. It looks flattened than normal and no pain like I've usually felt when I try to suck mystomach in. 

The no kicks plus no pain and flattened stomach has gotten me worried.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope everything is okay Nillabean! :hugs: 
Can you maybe go to Dr to ask them to have a look and make sure that your boy is still okay?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hope everythin is ok nilla :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

Thanks ladies. Yes. I'm going to go in about 2 hours


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the update. FX that everything is fine hun and please let us know what they say. Prayers for you've been said already :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nillabean, I hope everything is okay?? :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

how did you get on nillabean? Been sending lots of :hugs: and good thoughts all day xx


----------



## MissFox

Hope all is ok. Their sleep patterns change so very likely could have been sleeping.


----------



## nilllabean26

thanks so much ladies.i felt a more positive response from u then hubby this morning lol. so sad...anywho baby boy was doing just fine. She told me not to worry right now because the movement wont be as consistent until i hit 21 weeks. so i shouldnt worry if i feel it for a couple of days and then stops for another few days. 


he was measuring under on certain measurements but she said overall everything is average and he is doing well . he was so skinny just weeks ago and his little legs are getting so much fatter. its really awesome. 

they also wanna up the dosage on my bp medication. 


i also talked to her about the cervical pain n wat not and she did mention how it could be related to the tilted uterus even before pregnancy but unfortunately there is nothing they can do for correction until after birth. it sucks, but no other choice but to suck it up for now :) 


p.s he was flashing me. his legs were spread open and his head was between his legs with eyes open

alrighty ladies. i forgot to take all my meds. even forgot to eat.. 

oh good news is that i can eat with my bp meds now. the bottle had told me not to eat 2 hrs before and not to eat 3 hous after.. so a total of 5 hours with nothing. it made my migraines stronger and made me feel just weak and crampy. im happy i dont have to do that crap anymore. 

ok nap time for me. thank u sweet ladies for positive support and ihope u all r well


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah wow Nilla! I'm so happy everything went well and that you guys are okay!

Little cheecky bugger obviously just wanted some extra attention and wanted to show you who is boss. Get you to 'come see' him and then flashes you :haha:

Enjoy your nap! :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm so glad it was good news hun. Been checking back all day waiting for you to update :hugs: thanks for letting us know before having ur nap xx

I caved in and booked an early gender scan so will know by this time next week! 
Everyone's convinced it's a girl but really trying to not get my hopes up. 

Also going trying some wedding dresses tomorrow with my mum so that will take my mind off for tomorrow at least haha. Not getting married till june 2016 giving my self time to heathily get back into shape after baby. But if I don't go now will be too bloody big to try anything on haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooh wedding dress shopping sounds like soooo much fun! Enjoy.

I'm glad you got an appointment for early gender scan. Very exciting :)

Looks like I'll be by my lonesome till Feb :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I just couldn't wait. I'm not a very patient person in the slightest. I'm only going because I know it's a good place and the scan is only £40 which is quite reasonable for near me xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm not so patient either but I don't have a choice on this one :(
You can only go to the sonographer upon referal and mine is booked. 

I can't go to my local GP who did my private scans either as he is out of town. I'll just have to learn to be patient and in the mean time find out your genders :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww no that's not good!! Will be worth the wait tho. Next week even feels miles away haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I turn 16 weeks tomorrow and even that feels miles away too :rofl:


----------



## nilllabean26

U guys r awesome -lol wunna u always make me laugh

Pink now I'm excited and anxious to find out when u tell us. So far it seems like Watever gender we have hoped for, we are getting the opposite. I hope u get surprised with the gender u want:)


When did u get engaged? 2016 seems so far away.organized to be looking so early lol. 



BTW. If we are fortunate enough, how many kids wouod u guys like to have? My family was so big that many of my aunts chose to have one child (second child was like after 10yrs plus changing their minds lol). I grew up the only child as well until about 19 :0 ..so I would love to be able to have more than one.


Also. Were u guys asked if ur pregnancy was planned? I felt to weird answering this question because I didn't understand why it mattered. As long as I Want the baby that should be Wat matters right? We weren't planning and only did it literally a few times that months because of how sick I was and operations etc. Last time was like the Max allotted time sperm can stay in u because I actually tried to avoid having it near my ovulation day. But I feel very blessed right now despite it not being planned and I dont think of him as less than because of that specific reason.

Forgot my question I was talking so much


P.s wunna. I got my last sticker from the website of your sticker. It looked appealing to my eyes. Thanks lol. And u didn't answer me the other day. Are u a speed reader by any chance?


P.s.s 

Pink. Will u show us pics of wedding dresses u like online?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I saw your ticker :D
I got bitten by the "time for change" bug and made my signature more neutral today

We (and I mean dh) was NTNP. I was sneaking opks and temping. It was the 1st and only cycle I did that and BFP came. So I planned and dh just fell in without knowing :haha:
Nobody has asked if we planned though.

For now I think we'll have 1 baby and who knows later it might change... Not sure


----------



## nilllabean26

P.s.s.s
Another reason why I was worried was because I felt like my stomach deflated. She just told me my bloat had probably just gone away and now I'm just seeing the bump

So I finally took a pick of myself and guys lol. I really just look fatter. I notice my stomach is bigger, but it looks like I have a humongous kangaroo pouch up front lol. It's like hanging super low and down not out from the bellybutton like u guys. Also when I'm laying down, I can suck qnd pushing my tummy down to be flat. So more convinced that it's fat lol


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I saw your ticker :D
> I got bitten by the "time for change" bug and made my signature more neutral today
> 
> We (and I mean dh) was NTNP. I was sneaking opks and temping. It was the 1st and only cycle I did that and BFP came. So I planned and dh just fell in without knowing :haha:
> Nobody has asked if we planned though.
> 
> For now I think we'll have 1 baby and who knows later it might change... Not sure

u 
Musthave siblings. I actually never met an only child who wanted one child in my life before. And lol at your ninja plan:p


I actually found out I was pregnant by peeing on an old ovulation stick. It got so dark so fast. It was from like 5 months before when we were trying and stopped. That was time consuming and a lot of money and nerve wracking


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I just turned onto my back to try and pull my tummy in. It feels almost impossible. Plus I tried so hard I almost peed myself! Nice :blush:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm caught up now and saw you asked about me speed reading. I think I can say yes to that. But I 'focus' on what I read as well so that I don't miss anything. Sometimes I do though haha

And yes I have 2 sisters. I think the main thing with a 2nd child would be to see what our finances are like. My heart has enough love though :)


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I just turned onto my back to try and pull my tummy in. It feels almost impossible. Plus I tried so hard I almost peed myself! Nice :blush:

:rofl::rofl:
That's exactly why I got scared at first. I wasn't able to do this a while ago. But now that I know He's OK, I'm more calm about it.


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm caught up now and saw you asked about me speed reading. I think I can say yes to that. But I 'focus' on what I read as well so that I don't miss anything. Sometimes I do though haha
> 
> And yes I have 2 sisters. I think the main thing with a 2nd child would be to see what our finances are like. My heart has enough love though :)

In high-school, I would have this boy read a whole chapter for me and tell me what happened if I forgot. Poor kid lol. He couldn't remember small details but cold give u a tiny summary. I like to read and I read at a good pack, but I like to understand what I'm reading as well and will sometimes reread. Especially if it's juicy and I already understand lol. Habit to reread a specific sentence or two. Or read it how I think the other person is talking. Sometimes I read your posts with south African accent.(attempt). Weird I know lol. Don't judge me lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm not sure if we will have any more, OH already has 2 LO's so baby technically won't be an only child. Also with the trouble I've had so far regarding my brain condition and the fact I expect it to get worse before it gets better with ignorant drs I'm not sure I'd want to do it again. 
This pregnancy was planned but originally I never wanted any children at all. 
It wasn't untill I found out I was pregnant 3 weeks after my brain op and seeing how excited OH got it changed my mind, sadly it was discovered at my 12weeks scan it was a MMC, on my birthdays of all days. I lost my dog the month before so was a hard time and I really struggled. Close people obv knew we was trying because of this. 
To begin with we said we wouldn't try again but we soon changed our minds. Took 4 months to conceive and it felt like 4 yrs. 

We got engaged about 3 weeks before Xmas, we have been talking about it for 2 years haha. Didn't wanna get married either!! 

Yes i'll look for the pics again now of the dresses and see if I can get them on!

I wish my bloat would disappear haha. Feel like I shouldn't be able to see my feet haha 

Trying to keep on my mobile is awful, sorry if I've missed anything xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No judgement. Sometimes I speak with a russian accent... Or at least what I think it would sound like lol

You should share a bump pic (no pressure though) so we can tell you it is a bump because I'm sure it's not fat or flab :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry for the heartache you had to endure Pink! I admire you for your strength in carrying on!!

I'm going to say good night so long, almos 24h00 here and my eyelids are REALLY heavy :sleep:
I'll chat to you ladies tomorrow! Keep well xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thank you wunna, sweet dreams x


----------



## pink_phoenix

That's some of the styles I like up to now but pretty open aslong as it's a full sleeve and floor length dress x
Even open to colours x


----------



## pink_phoenix

And that's the last one it wouldn't let me add on the last post haha x


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> I'm not sure if we will have any more, OH already has 2 LO's so baby technically won't be an only child. Also with the trouble I've had so far regarding my brain condition and the fact I expect it to get worse before it gets better with ignorant drs I'm not sure I'd want to do it again.
> This pregnancy was planned but originally I never wanted any children at all.
> It wasn't untill I found out I was pregnant 3 weeks after my brain op and seeing how excited OH got it changed my mind, sadly it was discovered at my 12weeks scan it was a MMC, on my birthdays of all days. I lost my dog the month before so was a hard time and I really struggled. Close people obv knew we was trying because of this.
> To begin with we said we wouldn't try again but we soon changed our minds. Took 4 months to conceive and it felt like 4 yrs.
> 
> We got engaged about 3 weeks before Xmas, we have been talking about it for 2 years haha. Didn't wanna get married either!!
> 
> Yes i'll look for the pics again now of the dresses and see if I can get them on!
> 
> I wish my bloat would disappear haha. Feel like I shouldn't be able to see my feet haha
> 
> Trying to keep on my mobile is awful, sorry if I've missed anything xx

u surely have been through a lot. And by the way u type, u seem like a really strong positive person. I hope all goes welL and things sent get worse before they get better. So interesting how we can think differently when life changes. From not wanting to get married and having babies. I remember this happened to my cousin who never wanted children but lost her baby from a bus accident.she miscarried on the bus and didn't know she was pregnant. But that made her want kids. While that happened, she simultaneously found out her nd of 5 Yrs cheated on her so she didst try after than. Sorry for the tangent. Sorry about ur mmc. I'm rooting for u sista 


Wunna gn little lady. I took the pic with with no bottoms. I will ask hubby tonight to retake a pic. Although I know Wat it looks like, so even if u said it looked like a bump, I would know u were just being nice lol.


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> View attachment 835451
> 
> 
> View attachment 835453
> 
> 
> View attachment 835455
> 
> 
> View attachment 835459
> 
> 
> View attachment 835461
> 
> 
> That's some of the styles I like up to now but pretty open aslong as it's a full sleeve and floor length dress x
> Even open to colours x

u have good taste. number 1 looks awesome... number 3 omg gulp. uve gotta be brave to wear that one lolol. i like the idea of full sleeve as well. 

do u have back tats that would be seen from the open backed one?






i love the one on your second post as well. looks so simple ansd pretty and elegant


geesh those women are skinny and smll

which one is your fav out of those pics?


----------



## nilllabean26

our first outfit from babys r us .. 

they had some cute clothes but i wont be going back anytime soon. so expensive -_-


p.s those r not my hairy hnds. dont worry


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh my goodness what an awful experience, made my heart sink a bit reading that about your cousin x I hope she's ok now, I couldn't imagine going thru that x

I try to stay positive, I do have my off days when I just want to curl up in the corner and not wake up till june when it's all over. But I finally feel like I deserve it as we had such an awful year last year x

And yes I agree how strange things in your life can make u think completely differently. My OH also said he didn't want more children or to get married again when I met him, think we was together about a month before he said he wanted to get married haha! 

I really can't decide my favourite, there's things about: evey dress I love haha. 
I like the 2nd and 3rd pic, there the same dress. And the 5th pic as it looks stretchy and comfortable haha. And I love the jewels on the single pic. 
I do have back tattoos and some on my sides that come onto my back but I plan on long hair in a down style so may hide most of it xx

Yes the women are tiny arnt they, hoping they will still look good on some one with curves haha xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww that suit is beautiful. I love little boys in suits haha xx


----------



## nilllabean26

will look better Cuz u have curves. :p. 

And Ty. This happened 10 Yrs ago and She's healed. 


I unDerstand what u mean and it's perfectly OK to have those off days. There's strength in being able to come out of it 

And Thanks. They had long onesie tuxedos as well. Too adorable. I hope I'm not a Burkina though and only buying dress up clothes lol


My mom told me when I first started kinder, she would dress me up in dresses n Wat not. The teachers finally asked her to stop dressing me up because I played so wild and they didn't let me post because they didn't want me to ruin my clothes lolololol. I don't wanna turn into that lol.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I love stuff like that, I've already look for halloween costumes haha! 
I also love old fashioned clothes especially for little girls like knitted cardigans and thick tights with the frills on the bum for under dresses. Or the knitted bottoms you can get to go over nappies in the summer x I think there so adorable. 
You have plenty of time for the cute cothes before they start school, will just have to make the most of it haha!
I like little polo shirts and chinos for little boys. And smart trousers and braces for nice events haha!

Already know this baby is going to be better dressed than me and other half put together. 

I visited friends in Scotland for new year and their little boy has a kilt. He looked so adorable, I must admit I do have a soft spot for little ones in kilts, they look so fancy. 
My best friends husband is scotish so when they got married all his family and then the two little ones had matching kilts. Wanted to cry when I saw them <3 xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

P.s I love that your mother made such an effort to dress you nicely as a little one x
One of my pet annoyances is kids that look scruffy. And I don't mean like scuffed pants from playing. I mean old scruffy dirrty clothes. Baby/childrens clothing is so cheap compared to what it used to be in big stores like asda and tesco. There's no excuse for kids not being treated to quality clothes that fit and look presentable x
More people should be like ur mother that took pride in how little ones looked xx


----------



## nilllabean26

Ur so right!


I didn't understand a lot of the clothing articles u mentioned. 

I understood the girl clothing. Sounds so cute 



And she didn't need to dress me like it was picture day everyday lol. I was the only child and first time around so many kids. I played with everyone. She even put me in church shoes lol.but I understand what u mean about the dirty clothing


----------



## MissFox

My kids are so rough on clothes that I often have the kid in stained clothes. I kid you not, every outfit would be a one time use outfit and I don't have the money to buy new clothes every week. But I'm also not going to stop my kids from having fun.


----------



## nilllabean26

MissFox said:


> My kids are so rough on clothes that I often have the kid in stained clothes. I kid you not, every outfit would be a one time use outfit and I don't have the money to buy new clothes every week. But I'm also not going to stop my kids from having fun.

I can understand that. On the flipside, I've seen women walking with high heels, a Gucci bag, designer shades while her son has clothes that can't fit with holes in them and not only that wearing it majority days of the week. Granted, it could've been something old that mom had in her closet and She's right. U never know someone's story. But being around many rich ppl who just don't care is horrible. I'm from a city called calabasas. Glad I'm not there anymore, but it's where kardashians live and Bieber moved. I've knows some friends in schools with rich parents and they would literally have the house to themselves for weeks on end while their parents left. No money left for food etc. 

And from first hand experience, I have a family member who used to drop her kids to spend the night but would leave for vacation with different ppl . No toothbrush left.no clothes for the week.book bags etc.

It's a sad sad world sometimes, but mothers like you are far from these examples. 

Sorry for talking so much. Didn't want u to feel bad so thought I'd add some examples.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Stained clothes is understandable I more mean like clothes that are too small and like nilla said with holes and rips and like there older than the kids are. And I understand that kids are expensive but that doesn't mean you can't brush their hair or wipe their face. 
Near my mum n dad it's quite common for kids to have dirty clothes that look they haven't be washed in weeks, kids covered in stains that look days old and like they've been sleeping on the floor with the dog or something yet parents have got expensive clothes or what's obviously new clothes with top of the range phones, a packet of fags and smelling of the weed!
I understand that everybodies got to live but to me I'd rather my baby had nice things and did well and I suffered. 
My friend has a sister who doesn't work, spends all her money on usless junk for her self, doesn't pay her bills then at the end of the month scrounges to my mate ( who has two children of her own and one on the way) for money to feed the kids and put them in nappies for the week. That isn't really my friends responsibility, she won't say no as it's her nephews but it's not right. Once or twice is fair enough. It happens to the best of us but not month after month after month. 
My OH waited ages for a new phone to come out last year only had it a few weeks and his daughter asked for something for her birthday and he sold the phone to ensure he had the money to give her. She hadn't really asked for much expensive he just didn't have the money. 
I get that there is prob parents all over the world that have done similar but to me that's what a parent does xx
Sorry for the long post just didn't want what I said the first time to come across in the wrong way, kids are kids and get stains and mucky that's just part of it and by no means is baby gonna be walking round in crisp new clothes every day or not have things that are stained or a little ragged round the edges but on the other hand baby also won't like like we don't care and rather spend money on our selves all the time instead. There has to be a reasonable balance


----------



## nilllabean26

:nope:Here is the premiere of my fat stomach. Not bump yet.i think that wa a bad shirt to wear. it was loose so i was trying to pull it tight. but that just made my chi chis look attachced to my stomach lol
sorry for the pink square. hubby left to go sign some papers for the house. the house was on the market since june ....... we come around and notice the house isnt worth 250, so we offer 220 and our bottom line was 230. they said no to 230 and asked for 235. by the time we accepted 235, they said they had another offer and would now accept 247. its still almost the full stupid price. next. with the loan my hubby has, he does not have to pay a downpayment and at the last minute, they said they didnt read that part and wanted 1000 at the last minute. luckily he will get a check back by closing. the *******s were so sneaky with everything and so difficult. we wouldve just said no, but weve been searching for a house for a verrrrrry long time. now the inspection is next and i hope it works out well. 

so anywho. back to the topic. no one to take a pic of me so this is the pic from yesterday and i had to cover uncovered parts of me lololol. it was early


----------



## WunnaBubba2

To me it really does look like your forming a bump and I'm not saying that just to be nice. My honest opinion :)

I hope you are enjoying / enjoyed your dress shoppin Pink! The pics of the dresses are very nice! I also had a long trane on my dress. I'm actually struggling to choose a favourite between the ones you added...


----------



## nilllabean26

Lol wunna.Thanks.

I do know that mutiny has gotten much bigger. Even. My hubby says it's much bigger, but the growth just looks like I'm gaining weight not a baby. Hope that makes sense.


Is anyone gaining weight? If so, how much have u gained. 

I'm still 30pounds lessthan beginning of pregnancy. Ever y week I might gain3 or 4 pounds but it's lost again. I think I'm losing weight in other areas and gaining weight from baby so it's like evening out


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I lost 4kgs between week 5 and 13. Luckily I had lots of spare weight :haha:

I'm now at week 16 today and just went to go and weigh myself to answer your question. I have only gained 1kg back of the 4 I lost. I was a bit overweight so I'm sure everything is fine. 

The nurse at the clinic said the entire pregnancy they are looking for a weight gain of about 10 - 12 kg gain :shock: I'm sooooo afraid of picking that much up because it just sounds like an insane amount in such a short time....


----------



## pink_phoenix

Is Defo say it's a bump to hun, mine looks the same I just hold the bottom of my belly so it has a more round look haha xx

Oh dress shopping was awful, they had limited sizes and the woman who mauled me in the dressing room wouldn't listen to a word I said and brough some disgusting dresses in so I left haha! Will not be going again untill after baby, was that frustrated and upset I almost told OH I didn't wanna get married any more x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah that sucks Pink, I'm sorry! It's suppose to be fun and I'm sorry they ruined it for you!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I was 101kg on my first MW appointment which is about 15 stone 8. Then I went up to over 16 and a half stone then when I stopped being able to eat it fell off so now at just shy of 17 weeks I'm around 100kg. Which is apparently 15-20kg more than I should be but that's just tough cookies haha xx

Thanks wunna xx yeah I hate being mauled and dressed. I can dress Mt self perfectly well by my self haha. Had the same issue when trying bridesmaid dressed on yrs ago and ended up not being one it stressed me out that much x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I was 88kg :blush: before I fell pregnant... then went down to 84kg and now I'm back to 85.

For my height my healthy weight is apparently round about 60kg.... so yeah I'm going some hard work once baby is here


----------



## MissFox

I lost 4 or 5 lbs so far. Haven't gained any back.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Had my '16 week' MW appointment yesterday and heard heartbeat within minutes... 140bpm giving nothing away with the little wives tale.


----------



## nilllabean26

I dont know anything about kg or stones. Will use trusty Google qnd come back lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think there is 2 and a bit pound to a kg and 14 pound to a stone. Give or take a little haha! 

I broke the news to the family tonight me and OH are having a runaway wedding, will spend a week in Devon and get married at a licenced specially converted summer house then come home for our reception. 
Not every one is very happy but it's what we want. 
Will still do a first dance and speeches and things at the reception/party. We just want the actual ceremony to be me OH and baby xx
We're were trying to think of a meaningfull date and batted round ideas of valentines day or around what would be baby's 1st birthday. OH sugested my birthday so I had a nice memory after the MMC last year. 

We have finally decided on the date that would be the birthday of my beloved staffie kiaras birthday as I feel she will be with us most that day. I wanted It to be a day I'd always remember for more than just one reason xx


----------



## nilllabean26

So no to 2016? When will the date be? And sounds peaceful and private. Nice. I hope u guys enjoy. I got married without family knowing. We were a bit estranged. Our parents still don't know. We will break the news around birth time lolololol. Weird I know. I'm so excited for u guys picked a meaningful date!!!!! 

Did u tell them u were pregnant or they already knew?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nillabean: 
Oh no its still gonna be in 2016. I don't fancy a 4 hour drive a month before my due date haha. So baby will be nearly a year old ( about 10months ish) for the wedding x
I suffer with anxiety and the thought of all that attention is giving me nightmares already so we thought private would be nice, 
Do u ever wish you hadn't done it that way? I only ask to get an honest opinion from someone who has already done it x
We also thought as we would never be able to go abroad again with my brain condition and OH's heart condition insurance would be 3 times the price of an actual holiday. So a few days away for the wedding would also double up as little honeymoon xx

Smartie: 
Glad ur MW appointment went well xx


----------



## nilllabean26

No. I'm fine with how it went. That's how our lives were then and we did it for us, not others. Yea it sucks now but doesn't really matter.my mom knew I would be a virgin til I got married and when I told her I got pregnant, mqrriage wasn't even the topic of conversation. I'm actually surprised she hasn't brought it up. But Yea. It's not like we were gonna wait any longer for the sake of others. 

I'm with u. I don't like all eyes on me either and have hqd bad anxiety for a while. I think ur idea is awesome and it's what YOU can handle. It's your wedding not theirs. They should be happy they are coming to a reception lol. Most of all respect your decision. I don't like when ppl don't understand your difficulties and only express anger instead of encouragement. Like even if they wanted to be apart maybe encouraging u that they Will be supportive and only parents come or something and try to compromise. Or expressing their support before their disappointment. I hope u enjoy your wedding and u guys cherish it forever.


----------



## MissFox

I think if that is how you want to get married then that is how you should! We got married in pajamas in our friends living room. It was mostly planned but we weren't 100% sure we could pull off the plan. Our moms were mad because we didn't tell them but oh well. We are hoping to have a "wedding" this fall. We had DHs best friend get ordained online so he could sign the marriage license. I sometimes wonder how it would have been different if we had our big wedding but it worked for us at the time.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nillabean: that is such an amazing thing and I respect you greatly that you remained a virgin till you were married, I wish it was a tradition that was still much more popular. 
I've never regretted anything in my life but some times I do wonder if that would have been a better option for me, but on the other hand I might not be where I am now finally marrying the man I know is right for me. 
I Defo agree on the family should support you no matter what. I just think it was hard for them to imagine not being there I think it's different with me as I always grew up saying I never wanted children and I never wanted to get married. It wasn't untill I met my OH I changed my mind x
I've told my parents they can come it's just that it's quite a distance from where we live and they would either have to drive there for the day and drive home or stay overnight and I'd feel cheeky expecting anyone to do that but I have no issue if that's what they want to do x

Missfox: wow pj's wedding, now that is amazing! 
And what a memory it must be. We originally wanted OH's mate to be ordained and get married in a place we loved to go walking before I got to immobile but we was going to have a big reception at one of the pubs at the bottom but with it being in the yorkshire dales non of the pubs would be able to accommodate the guests haha. So we had to change that idea. 
I have said ti family that if there really that bothered about not seeing the ceremony we would include a small 'blessing' for the party, I'm not trying to exclude anyone it's just wat we want xx

Thanks ladies for the support, it's great to hear different opinions, especially from those that have had a similar experience xx


----------



## nilllabean26

I understand where u are coming from pink

And Thanks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## nilllabean26

I got my first maternity clothes yesterday. I got this one blue dress and that well be the dress I take my bump pics in I think. Of the black one.it's so comfy. I just don't like things with super short sleeves, so I got q big oversized cardigan I think it's called. The sweater with no buttons in front..I Also got some maternity pants... they r so comfy but I think this will just be worn under like my dress or something so There's no extra wiggle and jiggle lol. Plus they look like skinny jeans qnd umm no Ty. I wanted some bras Bht they didn't even have my size so sad.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree with the other ladies Pink, it is YOUR wedding and you do what you want. I'm glad you got a special date as well :)

Nilla, I got maternity jeans 2 weeks ago and they are AWESOME and like you the flipping store didn't have my size bra's either!!!

I don't mean to offend anyone but do clothing stores really think that only small skinny girls get pregnant? I'm only saying it like that because the bras were all much smaller than me! Again no offense to anyone I just feel sad as well that I wasn't catered for.


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I agree with the other ladies Pink, it is YOUR wedding and you do what you want. I'm glad you got a special date as well :)
> 
> Nilla, I got maternity jeans 2 weeks ago and they are AWESOME and like you the flipping store didn't have my size bra's either!!!
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone but do clothing stores really think that only small skinny girls get pregnant? I'm only saying it like that because the bras were all much smaller than me! Again no offense to anyone I just feel sad as well that I wasn't catered for.

wat size was the biggest bra at the store. and im glad u like your pants. it feels so comfy over my stomach and back area. did u get any dresses or shirts?

i dont like shirts that just come to my waist. its like you lift your arms and shirt rises. i like long and not tight


----------



## kdmalk

Reporting in with my official bfp! Due date 9/20/15. Same birthday month as me! Praying that this one gets to come home from the hospital! Hope everyone in June is doing well!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nilllabean26

kdmalk said:


> Reporting in with my official bfp! Due date 9/20/15. Same birthday month as me! Praying that this one gets to come home from the hospital! Hope everyone in June is doing well!!!!

congrats :) u can now change your status to pregnant instead of trying to conceive :p


----------



## mdscpa

kdmalk said:


> Reporting in with my official bfp! Due date 9/20/15. Same birthday month as me! Praying that this one gets to come home from the hospital! Hope everyone in June is doing well!!!!

That's great kdmalk!!!! Am praying that this is your forever baby.... Really happy for you....


----------



## smoore

pink_phoenix : I wanted to share with you that husband and I had a small wedding as well. My parents had told us that we would have a set amount of money from them. We decided we wanted to kind of wrap a trip in with the wedding. We decided to get married in Las Vegas. Not a like fly by night drive through chapel! ha ha We had it all planned and such before going at a nice little chapel. My parents decided they wanted to come along as did two close friends (who were our maid of honor and best man). 

I didn't care about a reception even, but my parents wanted one. So, we had a small reception about a month later where my parents made a lot of the food and we ordered chicken. It was super laid back. 

I loved it all being so relaxed and don't regret a minute! After all, it is truly about the marriage, not the wedding. I worry about people who focus so much on making their wedding a huge elaborate day and seem to lose the fact that there is a life long marriage that goes with that day. :) 



kdmalk - Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## weewdy

Kdmalk - congratulations! Hope this is a sticky one x


----------



## starsunshine

kdmalk said:


> Reporting in with my official bfp! Due date 9/20/15. Same birthday month as me! Praying that this one gets to come home from the hospital! Hope everyone in June is doing well!!!!

Congratulations that's great news. 

We're getting married in February and my oh didn't want a big do so we're just having a small ceremony with a few guests who are either family or life long friends. Just do whatever you want, as the others have said, it's about the marriage not the day.


----------



## MissFox

Yea, there are no pictures or anything of the day. Oops. 
Congrats! Hope this time is your time. 
I avoided maternity clothes for so long with my first. That being said, I could still button my pre pregnancy pants the day before I had my first. With my 2nd I had some maternity clothes already and dove in much faster. Plus a friend gave me a lot of clothes so it worked out for me to wear them. This time I was starting s new job right after I found out I was pregnant and needed new clothes for work so I bought more maternity clothes because I will need them for a while. Plus I wear some of the pants for a while after I have the baby to help hold the jiggle. Lol


----------



## Snufkin

Kdmalk, that's great news! September babies are awesome! :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww kdmalk congratulations! 

Smoore: thank you very much for the comment, it's lovely to get so many positive comments. I think if we had a bit more money would have loved to do las vagas and make a honeymoon out of it too but with a baby due that's taken our priority as I imagine it would with anyone haha x
Even seen a dress that I like but one from China for $80 that works out around £60 which I'd be more than happy with xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> wat size was the biggest bra at the store. and im glad u like your pants. it feels so comfy over my stomach and back area. did u get any dresses or shirts?
> 
> i dont like shirts that just come to my waist. its like you lift your arms and shirt rises. i like long and not tight

OMG we are so alike! I hate short shirts as well, I NEED them to be longer and go AT LEAST half way down my bum :D

I think the biggest one they had was like a 36B :saywhat:
I wanted to buy a 38 and a 40 (leave some space to grow into the bigger bras) because we live in a small coastal town and we don't have a maternity store here. I had to drive about 3 hours to the nearest town (almost 250 km) to get to the nearest mall with maternity clothes. 

Needless to say pissef off does not even begin to describe how outraged I was. I didn't buy any new shirts or dresses as I have lots of flowy shirts and dresses already and they are doing great so far. My biggest days will be in the middle of our winter so I'll just buy a few bigger jerseys and jackets when the time comes.



kdmalk said:


> Reporting in with my official bfp! Due date 9/20/15. Same birthday month as me! Praying that this one gets to come home from the hospital! Hope everyone in June is doing well!!!!

Congratulations!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and hope that comes September you'll be celebrating more than just your birthday!


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Aww kdmalk congratulations!
> 
> Smoore: thank you very much for the comment, it's lovely to get so many positive comments. I think if we had a bit more money would have loved to do las vagas and make a honeymoon out of it too but with a baby due that's taken our priority as I imagine it would with anyone haha x
> Even seen a dress that I like but one from China for $80 that works out around £60 which I'd be more than happy with xx

awesome price:thumbup:


----------



## smoore

I actually bought a bridesmaid dress instead of a bridal gown. I couldn't stomach the prices for one day, plus we did some walking around for pictures after and I didn't want to deal with a whole gown! :)


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> wat size was the biggest bra at the store. and im glad u like your pants. it feels so comfy over my stomach and back area. did u get any dresses or shirts?
> 
> i dont like shirts that just come to my waist. its like you lift your arms and shirt rises. i like long and not tight
> 
> OMG we are so alike! I hate short shirts as well, I NEED them to be longer and go AT LEAST half way down my bum :D
> 
> I think the biggest one they had was like a 36B :saywhat:
> I wanted to buy a 38 and a 40 (leave some space to grow into the bigger bras) because we live in a small coastal town and we don't have a maternity store here. I had to drive about 3 hours to the nearest town (almost 250 km) to get to the nearest mall with maternity clothes.
> 
> Needless to say pissef off does not even begin to describe how outraged I was. I didn't buy any new shirts or dresses as I have lots of flowy shirts and dresses already and they are doing great so far. My biggest days will be in the middle of our winter so I'll just buy a few bigger jerseys and jackets when the time comes.Click to expand...

hhigh 5 :p

and omg wat a joke lol. a b was the biggest size. thats not even funny but i laughed at how dumb that is. where i went, they at least offered some c's and d's . maybe sizes run different where u are

wow. sorry you had to drive that far :/ yikes

do the dresses you own primarily have longer sleeves? all the comfy ones they had were short sleeved. like in the armpit short lol. i hate it... long sleeved dresses are also nice. i think they are probably thinking pregnant women want to be free with their arms out, but some are modest, some have chubbier arms, some live in cold places. (its snowing here and all the dresses were short sleeved) . 



oh and im a dumbo lol. i bought one of those undergarmet jumpsuits, thinking it would keep everything in tact under my dress . ahahahahahaha man oh man they were so tight. im like this would be horrible for my stomach. i have no clue what i was thinking.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I actually posted a pic a few pages back of the dress I've decided on. Even thought for that price if it turns up and it's awful I can sell it and try again haha. Thinking of ordering it now in a size that fits and then have it fitted just before. I do plan on watching what I eat better after baby has arrive for me and bub as I plan on BF and that's apparently ment to help with weight x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My dresses are summer dress so they are all short sleeve dresses. I dont really do dresses in the winter unless it is a 'short' dress that I can wear with leggings, a sweater and boots.

Yah I got very aggitated in the shop. I think the bigger sizes were just all sold out and it annoyed me that they had this abbundance of 'small' stock. I mean if it was my store I would have really planned better in ensuring that I have more of the bigger stock only because women tend to get a bigger during pregnancy. I mean common knowledge :dohh:
I ended up going to another store and bought sports bras. They'll have to do for now. 

Pink, I agree with you on bf helping with weight. My one friend has a 2 year old girl now and she breastfed since birth, she now weighs less than she weighed before she fell pregnant with her 1st child who did not breastfeed :shock:


----------



## pink_phoenix

ooh that sounds promising, 
ive bought so maternity stuff but just leggings, long sleeve t shirt and a bump band that come as a set for £15 which i thought was reasonable and a few short 'dresses' i intend as wearing as tshirts with leggings also a few dresses in a size two big that are just for comfies haha
i also have a pair of joggers from H&M last time round that i must admit i never stopped wearing haha


----------



## nilllabean26

Wat does a bump band do?



Went to the movies and man Oh man did it smell like sausage and feet. Got a migraine but movie was so good to just up and leave. I walked out a few times for fresh air though. Wowzers! Any of u ladies been in confined public stinky places while pregnant?


----------



## Shilo

kdmalk said:


> Reporting in with my official bfp! Due date 9/20/15. Same birthday month as me! Praying that this one gets to come home from the hospital! Hope everyone in June is doing well!!!!

Congrats! I am so happy for you.


----------



## pink_phoenix

A bump band looks a bit like a boob tube or a mini skirt and I think the idea is to be worn under existing clothes to prevent your bump from poking out underneath x
I'll see if I can find a pic x

Yes I've also has issues with finding a maternity bra. I order one online a 40 F I think. Back is a bit big as I'm usually only a 36 but atleast gives me a bit of room to gown haha
I must admit tho I've just stuck to high impact sports bras and they have been great, no so good on the skin on my back, but great for the boobies x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nillabean: that's a bump band x

The worst stinky places for me is any restaurant, food smells are just not doing it for me at the minute, or shopping on certain days or times when the undesirables are out and all you can smell is stale wee, drugs or BO. Or all 3 :nope::growlmad::brat:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54b36d3338636.gif
:happydance::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::happydance:​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> Wat does a bump band do?
> 
> Went to the movies and man Oh man did it smell like sausage and feet. Got a migraine but movie was so good to just up and leave. I walked out a few times for fresh air though. Wowzers! Any of u ladies been in confined public stinky places while pregnant?

Urgh I remember when I was still in the "I puke just at the sight of food" phase. 
I went to the home affairs as I had to change the name on my ID to my legally married surname. 
The lady next to me had the stinkiest breath ever and she insisted on talking the WHOLE time. Needless to say I had a few pukes that morning. + point was that I got to see the cleanest public toilet floor ever!! No jokes there :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I ** think ** I MIGHT have MAYBE felt baby move last night. 

It felt low down where my uterus is and it felt almost like bubbles popping. Difficult to describe exactly how but that is my best description.
I'm extremely hopeful that it was baby and really praying and hoping that I feel it again so that I can get some indication if it actually happened and whether I imagined it. 

I really don't think that it was gas because I feel that higher up normally and my tummy wasn't making any noises or feeling funny at that stage either.

It would be so cool if it was because it is true what they say... once your symptoms go away you kind of don't feel pregnant until you feel the baby. Except I have itchy nipples again and if I touch them to scratch it feels like

https://i.imgur.com/l7gd8Ei.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww mdscpa you find some of the loveliest graphics! Thank you x
How's are you feeling? And how's your lovely bump coming along x

Wunna bubba you crack me up haha!! 
I have herd baby's movements described as that kind of sensation before so fingers crossed that's you little one hehe. 
I must admit there hasn't really been a time apart from a few days around 8 weeks where I haven't felt pregnant, unsure if that makes me lucky or un lucky. My food aversions are worse now than ever and I struggle so much to eat I feel pretty sick still all the time x
Oh and the nipples, let's not go there haha xx


----------



## mdscpa

pink_phoenix said:


> Aww mdscpa you find some of the loveliest graphics! Thank you x
> How's are you feeling? And how's your lovely bump coming along x
> 
> Wunna bubba you crack me up haha!!
> I have herd baby's movements described as that kind of sensation before so fingers crossed that's you little one hehe.
> I must admit there hasn't really been a time apart from a few days around 8 weeks where I haven't felt pregnant, unsure if that makes me lucky or un lucky. My food aversions are worse now than ever and I struggle so much to eat I feel pretty sick still all the time x
> Oh and the nipples, let's not go there haha xx

More ligament pain (which i'll take no matter what) and baby's movement is getting more stronger.... DH of course can't feel it from the outside yet.. But he always try to rub my belly thinking that the baby might feel or hear the rubbing sound...... Weird as others may say but we like doing it... And who knows the baby might really hear or feel it...

Oh, and the bump pics are always taken every thursdays.... Even hearing heartbeat.... :D


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing well :flower:

I haven't been around that much, struggling with anxiety and not being able to enjoy pregnancy through fear of something going wrong, I am getting these really sharp pains in my lady area, feels like someone is stabbing a needle in to my cervix (sorry it's the only way I can explain it), it comes and goes and each one lasts about a second, has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Shilo

thurl - Sounds like it may be what people call "lightning crotch". I get it pretty often. It's normal if that's what you're having. If you're worried though, I would just mention it at your next appointment or call your OB.

https://trimestertalk.com/lightning-crotch/


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pink_phoenix said:


> Aww mdscpa you find some of the loveliest graphics! Thank you x
> How's are you feeling? And how's your lovely bump coming along x
> 
> Wunna bubba you crack me up haha!!
> I have herd baby's movements described as that kind of sensation before so fingers crossed that's you little one hehe.
> I must admit there hasn't really been a time apart from a few days around 8 weeks where I haven't felt pregnant, unsure if that makes me lucky or un lucky. My food aversions are worse now than ever and I struggle so much to eat I feel pretty sick still all the time x
> Oh and the nipples, let's not go there haha xx

Ah I'm sorry you are struggling! My elder sister had ms till she went into labour and I was so afraid of having that. A few weeks are enough thank you. I hope it doesn't last that much longer! :hugs:

I did some Googling and came accross a few ladies who were 16 weeks and described it like that so I'm feeling hopeful. It will be okay if it wasn't because I didn't expect to feel baby this soon. I would just count myself super lucky if it was :D



thurl30 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all doing well :flower:
> 
> I haven't been around that much, struggling with anxiety and not being able to enjoy pregnancy through fear of something going wrong, I am getting these really sharp pains in my lady area, feels like someone is stabbing a needle in to my cervix (sorry it's the only way I can explain it), it comes and goes and each one lasts about a second, has anyone else experienced this?

I'm sorry you are having a hard time. It's not always easy to be positive I know. I hope you feel better soon and that you can enjoy your pregnancy more! :hugs:

Oh and I agree with Shilo 100% If it is the same thing then it is Lightning crotch. I remember describing it exactly like lightning strikes down there and another bump buddy of mine gave me the details on it. Quite normal but if you are worried I agree with Shilo again you can always just double check with your dr.


----------



## pink_phoenix

My friend who is on her 3rd pregnancy was describing it to me yesterday and she said like popping bubble wrap, or some times can feel like a tired eye or muscle twitch but a bit deeper than skin level. I thought I could of felt something the other day but not really 100% sure and it hasn't done it since!
Oh I Defo had the lightning crotch. I also get ot on the outside like just above my pubic bone shooting up towards my hips or down into my legs, normally accompanied by back ache so I'm asuming that could be the on set of round ligament pain. 
Hurts to go from lay down to sat up and again from sat up to stood up xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip the ligament pain is the one that reminds you after you moved to fast from sitting or standing that you need to go slow :haha:

It's interesting that it felt to me like your friend said. I was looking for flutters because that is what people normally say it feels like but mine didn't feel like a flutter though. 

I'll see if I feel it again and if not I'll try to patiently wait for it again or until I KNOW that it was baby I felt :coffee:


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> View attachment 836017
> 
> Nillabean: that's a bump band x
> 
> The worst stinky places for me is any restaurant, food smells are just not doing it for me at the minute, or shopping on certain days or times when the undesirables are out and all you can smell is stale wee, drugs or BO. Or all 3 :nope::growlmad::brat:

Ah OK. Thanks for the pic.lol I had no idea Wat a boob tube was either but now I know Wat ur talking about. Different lingo is so funny lol


Also how did u get to find out your right size? Do u guys know what that sort of shop is where they measure ur bra size for you? I know I'm bigger than a d but I've been wearing sports bras after I got bigger and I never Eben knew what came after a d.lol I assumed an f but just have never seen it. Maybe that is my only option to order online like you have done



As for bad b.o. I feel bad because our smell is much more sensitive and maybe in actuality they really don't stink,but I just smell them too good lol. I have felt bad for some of my reactions as well. And we can't hols our breath like that, so I let out a small wooo."I can't take it..I will be back after I get some fresh air". But I don't say that part loud. Sometimes it just hits u like a truck


----------



## nilllabean26

Lol at that pic wunna.lolololol. 
my nipple pain comes and goes. Will this pain continue after breastfeeding or is it something that subsides?
I can remember when I first lost the big v hubby was all on em and even he got a one week ban they hurt so bad. I'm hoping breastfeeding will be mild. Sorry for the tmi.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I dont think that it goes away??? Not sure as this will be my 1st baby. 
From what I've heard it has its own discomforts like cracked nipples :shock:

I'm planning to do some more research on it as well...


----------



## nilllabean26

Congrats on feeling baby move


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks! Do you feel you one yet Nilla?


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks! Do you feel you one yet Nilla?

not since week 16-17 and im 19 on the dot today. he used to wake me up in the middle of the nght so active. i miss that. now, everytime i think i feel him, i press my palms on my belly, and all i can feel is rythmic beats (probably the arteries and my own hr) . :( just being patient. i try not to think of the movement too much because when i do, i worry myself and get tooooo sad. 


today im going to start doing the bump pics weekly. will post later. any of you ladies have anymore updated bump pics? mdscpa ur is always awesome progression

p.s does anyone elses uterus harden and expand when you have to pee bad? tihs happens to me and when i try and get up to go be it hurts to even stand up.


----------



## thurl30

Thanks ladies :flower: I did rad about lightening crotch but then I read that it's a sign of labour and that made me panic even more! I feel quite a heaviness in that area today, but I think I had a bad day like this last Monday so I'm trying not to let it get me down too much, I have my 20 week scan on Friday so I'm planning to ask the sonographer to check my cervix out then, I have heard they can measure it or something on ultrasound

Wunna that's really exciting you might have felt movement, I think I have been on and off it's a bit like a buzzing feeling, very hard to describe, hopefully that's what you're feeling though so congrats :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry Nilla, I was hoping little man would be a bit more active for your by now but I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. He was doing great at your last scan and flashed you so he must be having a blast in there :hugs:

When your bladder is full it lifts your uterus up. That is why dr's say to have a full bladder when going for an abdominal ultrasound in the beginning. Maybe that is what is causing you some discomfort. I think you mentioned your uterus was tilted or something so when a full bladder lifts it it might cause that discomfort. I'm no expert but like to take a swing at things.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

thurl30 said:


> Thanks ladies :flower: I did rad about lightening crotch but then I read that it's a sign of labour and that made me panic even more! I feel quite a heaviness in that area today, but I think I had a bad day like this last Monday so I'm trying not to let it get me down too much, I have my 20 week scan on Friday so I'm planning to ask the sonographer to check my cervix out then, I have heard they can measure it or something on ultrasound
> 
> Wunna that's really exciting you might have felt movement, I think I have been on and off it's a bit like a buzzing feeling, very hard to describe, hopefully that's what you're feeling though so congrats :flower:

Thanks. I find it hard to describe as well so maybe that is what it feels like :D

How exciting about your scan being so close! I cannot wait for my 20 weeks scan because I would love to watch the baby move and then see if I feel it at the same time as well.

I've had lightning crotch since early on and am still doing fine. Hopefully same will go for you!

I read through this entire thread before actively posting but now for the life of me cannot remember of you are having a girl or a boy. Or even if you know the gender yet. I see pink in your signature but I don't just want to assume girl because of that?


----------



## thurl30

It's nice to speak to someone who is experiencing something similar, I was ok until last night and now I'm really uncomfortable :dohh: if it gets any worse I will ring my midwife but hopefully I can wait it out and be ok

I'm team :yellow: I really want to find out but in going to hold myself back because my family really don't want me to and if I did it with the intention if hiding it I know I would let something slip :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm terrible with secrets! Don't get me wrong I can keep one if need be but when it's about baby's gender I just CANNOT wait! 

I'm hoping for a look at the goods or lack thereof when I go for my 20 week scan.

Hope you feel better but if you don't then yes, def give your mw a call :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Thank you :flower:


----------



## nilllabean26

thanks wunna

thurl what makes you want to wait until birth to find out gender? ive never asked anyone before who is team yellow. it does show that you are exercising extree patience which is awesome :p


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nillabean: yeah I laugh a lot at different lingo, I think here it's so easy to forget not all the ladies are ad close as you imagine. Especially because everyone seems to speak such amazing English regardless where in the world they are from x quite amazing really xx

Thurl: when I read up on the lightening crotch I didn't see anything that mentioned labour but it did mention it can be braxton hicks which is false labour, my friend yesterday explained it as feeling a little like period pains but makes all your tummy go hard but not likley to be anything to wory about. I've only had it a few times but that's bad enough. Hope you start to feel better xx

Wunna: I'm so glad u felt baby move, and I love that u just know that's what it is with out a doubt. I think it's one of those things you just 'know' I can't wait for my moment like that xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh and nilla when it come to ordering my bra I tried to go up a back and a cup size and see how I got on. Once it got too small I'd have just gone up another size x
Any good under wear shop near us does measuring for free but unsure if it's like that all over. Maybe your midwife can recommend some where x


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Oh and nilla when it come to ordering my bra I tried to go up a back and a cup size and see how I got on. Once it got too small I'd have just gone up another size x
> Any good under wear shop near us does measuring for free but unsure if it's like that all over. Maybe your midwife can recommend some where x

That's a lot of money just to guess the right size. And I don't have a midwife.. I will just look at some shops next time I go to the mall. Thank u little one


----------



## pink_phoenix

I actually only paid £6 for the bra which I didn't mind. And although it's a bit large round the back at the minute it provides wonderful support while I'm asleep x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pink_phoenix said:


> Nillabean: yeah I laugh a lot at different lingo, I think here it's so easy to forget not all the ladies are ad close as you imagine. Especially because everyone seems to speak such amazing English regardless where in the world they are from x quite amazing really xx
> 
> Thurl: when I read up on the lightening crotch I didn't see anything that mentioned labour but it did mention it can be braxton hicks which is false labour, my friend yesterday explained it as feeling a little like period pains but makes all your tummy go hard but not likley to be anything to wory about. I've only had it a few times but that's bad enough. Hope you start to feel better xx
> 
> Wunna: I'm so glad u felt baby move, and I love that u just know that's what it is with out a doubt. I think it's one of those things you just 'know' I can't wait for my moment like that xx

I think it's similiar to my 9dpo HPT. I had diluted urine in the evening when I came home from work! I dont know what I was thinking but tested anyway. 
When I looked a saw a 2nd line on the test as wide as the control but it was white/grey. I just 'knew' at that moment it wasn't an evap or ghost line and the rest is history :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ahh yes I had one of those moments with my 1st test haha. 
Had some very cheap internet strips and took one a few days before AF was due and didn't see anything so threw it away. Had woke up the morning after and just out of sheer curiosity took it out of the bin and saw the tiniest of faint lines. Looked more like a shadow. My OH's LO's wer over for the weekend so I had a shower and waited for them to go then snook down and showed test to OH. He agreed there was something there but just thought it was faulty. So had another try but this time with 2 strips just to be sure. Exactly the same lines in exactly the same place so I was convinced then. OH still didn't agree. So went got a store cheapie haha. And took another internet cheapie just for contrast. Nice pink line came up straight away on store cheapie. so decided it was time for the digital my friend had given me after she found out she was pregnant but didn't wanna waste it. Came straight up 2-3 weeks. Was a proper hah told you so moment


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah what is it with men?! 
Dh didn't believe any of the lines, even when pink faintly started to show.

I did the digi and gave it to him. His response while digi in his hand "I can't touch this you pee'd on it" :rofl:
I'm like :dohh:

Went for bloods the next day and as soon as it came back positive he started blabbing and telling everyone about how he is going to be a dad :D


----------



## thurl30

nilllabean26 said:


> thanks wunna
> 
> thurl what makes you want to wait until birth to find out gender? ive never asked anyone before who is team yellow. it does show that you are exercising extree patience which is awesome :p

It's just having that extra bit of excitement at the end, if we knew we would be like he / she is here but not knowing we can be like it's a boy / girl, I can see the benefits in both although secretly I want to find out. We have 2 extra scans at 32 and 36 weeks so there is a chance of accidentally finding out too :dohh:


----------



## thurl30

pink_phoenix said:


> Nillabean: yeah I laugh a lot at different lingo, I think here it's so easy to forget not all the ladies are ad close as you imagine. Especially because everyone seems to speak such amazing English regardless where in the world they are from x quite amazing really xx
> 
> Thurl: when I read up on the lightening crotch I didn't see anything that mentioned labour but it did mention it can be braxton hicks which is false labour, my friend yesterday explained it as feeling a little like period pains but makes all your tummy go hard but not likley to be anything to wory about. I've only had it a few times but that's bad enough. Hope you start to feel better xx
> 
> Wunna: I'm so glad u felt baby move, and I love that u just know that's what it is with out a doubt. I think it's one of those things you just 'know' I can't wait for my moment like that xx

Thank you :flower: I don't think mine is Braxton hicks because it's not like period pains, it's just like a strike of electricity type feeling and then it's gone, it comes and goes I have had it for weeks and I asked my midwife when I was 14 weeks and she didn't really know but said she thought it's baby touching a nerve, there are so many pains that can happen apparently I try so hard not to get hung up on them but this one just niggles at me :dohh: I hope you don't get too much grief from your pains :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

Non-PG related... This is what we have in northern part of KSA now....


----------



## nilllabean26

awesome pics. is it your first time in snow?

and any new bump pics?


----------



## mdscpa

It's actually far from here and it didnt reach Jeddah. But we feel the cold first time i've experience it here. And if it did reach us it'll be our first time :D.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A few days late, oops :D
*
16 Weeks Bump Photos*

https://i.imgur.com/5jxFLOb.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/x0SKCc6.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Non-PG related... This is what we have in northern part of KSA now....
> 
> View attachment 836195
> View attachment 836197
> 
> View attachment 836199
> View attachment 836201

WOW that looks amazing and REALLY cold!! 

I've never been in snow :nope:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't think there is much going on between last week and now on my bump pics.

DH just out and out burst my bubble and said that he cannot see any changes from now and when I was not pregnant! WTF :saywhat:

I can see there is a difference so not sure if he just became annoyed at me asking him to retake the photo 3 times :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

awww wunna. look at the difference from 12 til now. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: so awesome. 

ok i will go take my pic now

i always thought it would be nice to live in snow until we moved her and i experienced snow for the first time lol. i feel like my face is frozen and it makes me cry at times. im a wimp. california is always so hot and hot in winter even. im not used to it lol. but its nice to take pictures when ur inside and warm :p


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I don't think there is much going on between last week and now on my bump pics.
> 
> DH just out and out burst my bubble and said that he cannot see any changes from now and when I was not pregnant! WTF :saywhat:
> 
> I can see there is a difference so not sure if he just became annoyed at me asking him to retake the photo 3 times :haha:

lol im sorry wunna. dont mean to laugh. its harder to see a difference in someone when u see them everyday. its like even when i gained weight and i would ask my hubby if i looked bigger, he would tell me not at all and i had gained like 15 pounds lol. but when people dont see u for a while and then look at u. they are like wooaa..  just ignore him


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I said the exact same thing to him! I think he's just trying to be funny/silly. He has moments like that :haha:

When I told him about the baby that I felt moving last night he said it was just a fart :dohh: Men... right?!


----------



## mdscpa

nilllabean26 said:


> awesome pics. is it your first time in snow?
> 
> and any new bump pics?

No new pics yet... We take it every thursdays..... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I show him this photo that I just made and he still says "nope, still looks the same"
It's official he's being dumb and I will be ignoring him unless he offers me :sex: then I might speak to him again :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/mGru6Gx.jpg


----------



## nilllabean26

Urs seems supportive though. I'm having a bit of trouble with mine being fully supportive and not selfish like He's the one whose going through what I'm going through. If I can acknowledge and be selfless despite what I'm going through, then if ur frustrated, u should be able to do the same. At times I feel like staying here is only making me stress more


----------



## mdscpa

Men always have something to say..... They like know-it-all... :rofl: Wait till you can feel the baby kick outside don't tell him. just put his head on your belly and let the baby kick his face, maybe then he'll realize that something did change... :haha: Just kidding though...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wunna: oh let's not get started on the men thing haha! Although I do feel sorry for my OH at times. I'm sure he must beel like he can't do right for wrong haha! 
Most of the time it's wrong but gotta cut him some slack haha!! 
And there's Defo a lovely bump there 

Mdscpa: wow that is proper snow!! I do like it aslong as I don't have to drive in it haha. Make sure ur extra carefull and extra wrapped up if it gets too bad x I didn't even leave the house when we had it boxing day. Just hibernated x

Thurls: well at least MW didn't seem concerned. I Defo think what u said is right tho that there is that many different things could cause pain and discomfort I doubt ud ever know 100% what's causing it x 
Mine are more inconvenient and anything as it's normally when I'm trying to sleep or relax for the night. I take it as a good sign things are ok tho so try not to complain to much xx

Nilla: yeah the snow is awful if your not used to it, but I'm sure u will enjoy it when little one is grown enough to come play with u in it haha! That's the daft stuff I look forward too xx
Can't wait to see a bump pic, I'm such a bump perv. Think ladies look stunning while pregnant <3 xx


----------



## mdscpa

At 4 weeks, your right hand is more outward than your tummy as opposed to your 12 weeks shot.... If he still can't see that ignore him the rest of the night...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've come to the conclusion that he's teasing me because he just pulled up his shirt, sucked his tummy in and let it come out as far as he could. I just about peed myself laughing now :D

Oh and Daphne don't be sorry, I'll have the baby kick his a$$ :rofl:


----------



## thurl30

pink_phoenix said:


> Wunna: oh let's not get started on the men thing haha! Although I do feel sorry for my OH at times. I'm sure he must beel like he can't do right for wrong haha!
> Most of the time it's wrong but gotta cut him some slack haha!!
> And there's Defo a lovely bump there
> 
> Mdscpa: wow that is proper snow!! I do like it aslong as I don't have to drive in it haha. Make sure ur extra carefull and extra wrapped up if it gets too bad x I didn't even leave the house when we had it boxing day. Just hibernated x
> 
> Thurls: well at least MW didn't seem concerned. I Defo think what u said is right tho that there is that many different things could cause pain and discomfort I doubt ud ever know 100% what's causing it x
> Mine are more inconvenient and anything as it's normally when I'm trying to sleep or relax for the night. I take it as a good sign things are ok tho so try not to complain to much xx
> 
> Nilla: yeah the snow is awful if your not used to it, but I'm sure u will enjoy it when little one is grown enough to come play with u in it haha! That's the daft stuff I look forward too xx
> Can't wait to see a bump pic, I'm such a bump perv. Think ladies look stunning while pregnant <3 xx


I should start thinking of it as a good sign really, I'm just obsessed with it being signs if an incompetent cervix because it feels like that's where the pain is I have literally convinced myself :dohh: I'm going to try and flip it round and look at it as a good thing that things are growing and stretching :thumbup:


----------



## nilllabean26

lololol wunna. u made me laugh. ur so hilarious lololol




the top left pic- me leaning over to turn the computer camera off
bottom left pic-me sticking my stomach out as fa as i can
bottom right-sticking my tummy out 
top right-me standing straight and not pulling dress at all.
middle right-NORMAL BUMP

its so neat how it looks like i have a big bump when im bending over frontwards . looks huge :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha yeah it looks like a big bump in the bending over pic haha. Mine looks bigger than that stood up tho! Wish it was a bit easier to hide tho! I'm still convinced mines just fat haha! Issues! 
All the pics there is Defo a lovely bump there tho xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree with Pink, I too see your cute bump in the pics :D
I prefer the pics where you pull the dress so that it goes tighter around your belly. I've alwyas thought that pregnant ladies are sooooo beautiful.

Victoria Secret models have nothing on a pregnant lady!

Oh I just remembered, Pink, you have a gender scan this week right? Excited!!!

Lying in bed now and being hopeful for bubbles like last night...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah our scan is first thing Thursday, starting to get nervous haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: So excited for you. Only 3 more sleeps :dance:

Are you just gonna spill the beans to us or do a little Baby and bump announcement?


----------



## Shilo

I had my anatomy scan today. It was great! He's perfect :cloud9:

Here are some pictures. I'm too lazy to edit out info so stalk me if you must lol. He had his legs bent up in front of his face the whole time. Sitting like a U. In the penis shot, that's the top of his head next to it. We knew he was a boy from genetic testing but it's nice to see penis proof lol. We also had trouble getting a good profile shot because he would not sit still at all. 

We also got a bunch of 2 second clips on a CD so I just linked them all into one video. You can see his feet right in front of his face in the first few seconds.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D515UNA0iw
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 14









2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 13









1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## thurl30

Shilo that's awesome news that everything is ok, and your pics are fab :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah i'll drop by as soon as I can and let you all know! I know what it's like waiting for the updates haha xx

Aww shilo pics are wonderfull xx


----------



## Beadette

Great pics Shilo x


----------



## nilllabean26

nice video . these ultrasounds r so amazing


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Shilo :yipee: so happy that your scan went well and that your little man is doing so well! Making me more and more anxious to go for my 20 weeks scan.... the wait is killing me!

Thanks Pink, I cannot wait :D
I'll count you down... only 2 more sleeps :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Great scans Shilo and the video is so freaking awesome!!!! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know right! I just watched it for the 2nd time and almost cried again. It is so amazing, our little miracles.

Shilo, are you feeling all of that movements yet?


----------



## Shilo

Oh yes. Not so much during the day. I didn't even feel him at all during the ultrasound. At night it feels like he throws dance parties though. Keeps me up. They've been getting really strong. If I wasn't feeling him while he was moving like crazy on the ultrasound then I'm not sure what the hell he's doing at night to be so noticeable lol. 2:30 AM here and I can feel him moving all around.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Many things I've read is that they are swayed in our uterus' during the day as we move around a lot and that is when they are normally "rocked" to sleep. It's when you become still that they wake up and then keep you from sleeping :D

I was wondering about during the u/s so thanks for sharing. I found it mind boggling at my 13 weeks scan when I could literally see baby jumping (it looked like s/he was using the bottom of my uterus to jump away and backwards) but I could not feel a thing! It was just something that I could not wrap my head around.

:shock: 02h30 am... aren't you suppose to be sleeping or is the midnight rave keeping you up?


----------



## Nikoru0111

kdmalk said:


> Reporting in with my official bfp! Due date 9/20/15. Same birthday month as me! Praying that this one gets to come home from the hospital! Hope everyone in June is doing well!!!!

Congrats KDMalk! So happy for you! X

About small weddings, my husband and I got married last June just the two of us, went and filed the papers to be married. My husbands parents provided their hanko (japanese seal, instead of signature) but didn't need to be present. We then went to the zoo and ate something lovely and had a few small glasses to drink just the two of us. My parents wanted me to have a ceremony so in November we had a ceremony at the shrine with less than 20 people total. We then had a small meal at a restaurant, my parents and parents in law, my husbands grandmother and siblings and their own family and my best friend and her partner. It was very small and not too much of a fuss. Very relaxed and everyone enjoyed themselves even with the language barrier. I couldn't drink anything because by November I was already pregnant but it's worth it :)


----------



## nilllabean26

Same thing happened to me Shiloh last week. He was kicking and moving qnd inlaid why can't I feel this if I've been feeling him at night before? She told me that at That moment it was more slow motion and gentle lol(although it didn't look gentle) and that when I do feel it, he is doing multiple flips and kicks but harder. O wonder what it would look like if I had an ultrasound back then at 3am lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww thanks for the wedding experiences ladies, we have Defo decided that's what's right for us! I didn't realise how many other people decided to do it that way too, it's great :D 

Aww wunna I can't wait haha I'm getting excited now, still stupidly nervous as I've only have had one scan with a happy ending but suppose I've got to stop thinking like that! 
Yeah I was also amazed at my scan as baby looked like she was doing the worm but couldn't feel a thing, it was so surreal, once I'd stopped crying that was haha


----------



## nilllabean26

When u guys feel frustrated or sad, do u feel that people around u get frustrated right along with , or do u feel u get ample support?



Had my high risk appt. today. Good news is I don't have to go back for now unless ob says so. Otherwise I can continue to see her and she can regulate bp meds.they confirmed that all of my other pain is unrelated to pregnancy. They think I have this condition (gotta go downstairs for the paper...can't remember the name of it) but basically is where tissue grows outside of the uterus and spreads to other areas in the body and when they went in depth, before work telling Wat the confuting is, all my symptoms matched. Anywho. they recommended surgery of my abdominal area because it's the only way to check.some women have hysterectomies, birthdays if tissue has spread a lot. I can't do anything now while pregnant and just have to deal with the pain. Emotionally and physically I feel weaker and weaker and this constant pain is difficult to handle. 

Didn't get to see baby but heard heartbeat. I'm happy he is doing well and everything else isn't affecting baby in any way.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't always feel like I'm being supported. Just because I'm pregnant it does not mean that my feelings aren't real or justified and then I would prefer people to not blame "hormones" 

I'm glad your appointment went well but I am sorry that you have such pain :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

What do u do during those moments or how do u cope


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think it sounds as thou it could be endometriosis nillabean. If so the surgery is sometimes called a laparoscomy I think it's called. I had one a few years back and was pretty straight forward. Only issue I had was a bit of shoulder tip pain due to the medical gas they use to inflate your stomach x
Glad appointment went well apart from that xx

Aww wunna I know the feeling of not getting as much support as you would like and it can be tough, and yeah I also agree people tend to brush it off as hormones and don't take things as serious as I'd like them to. I find it makes me feel a little resentful or that I'm very Lonely. 
On the other hand I do suffer with mental health which I don't think helps as I can over react a little or not notice when people are offering help and I'm just too frustrated and wound up to notice :( silly me. I hope you can find a way to resolve how you feel, and don't forget we are here to support you in what ever way we can xx


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> I think it sounds as thou it could be endometriosis nillabean. If so the surgery is sometimes called a laparoscomy I think it's called. I had one a few years back and was pretty straight forward. Only issue I had was a bit of shoulder tip pain due to the medical gas they use to inflate your stomach x
> Glad appointment went well apart from that xx
> 
> Aww wunna I know the feeling of not getting as much support as you would like and it can be tough, and yeah I also agree people tend to brush it off as hormones and don't take things as serious as I'd like them to. I find it makes me feel a little resentful or that I'm very Lonely.
> On the other hand I do suffer with mental health which I don't think helps as I can over react a little or not notice when people are offering help and I'm just too frustrated and wound up to notice :( silly me. I hope you can find a way to resolve how you feel, and don't forget we are here to support you in what ever way we can xx

Yes ur right.Thanks.haven't been downstairs yet but That's exactly Wat it was. Glad it's went well. What were some of ur symptoms before the operation for them to think u had it...


Also. When u feel stressed and unsupported, how do u manage and how do u get the other person to understand? I need some better tips because I already feel super patient despite how I feel and I dont let that be an excuse.but when it's disrespected it's so bothersome.



Wunna. Did u feel baby tonight?


Hi treetrot


P.s I was as Also told I would carry to 40 weeks. Most likely 37. Anyone have experience being inducedf early? And do all pregnant women get seen two times a week starting at 32 weeks?


----------



## treeroot

nilllabean26 said:


> And do all pregnant women get seen two times a week starting at 32 weeks?

I'll be seen once a week starting around 36 weeks (depending on my pregnancy goes). 
It's different everywhere.




*Also I think my previous message didn't post, I don't see it*


----------



## nilllabean26

treeroot said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> And do all pregnant women get seen two times a week starting at 32 weeks?
> 
> I'll be seen once a week starting around 36 weeks (depending on my pregnancy goes).
> It's different everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also I think my previous message didn't post, I don't see it*Click to expand...

I don't see anything either.

Thanks for responding. It's for the hypertension then why they want to see me so often. At lEast I didn't feel panicked when he said other which is good. I feel they do a good job reassuring me everything will be fine. Even if things turn out bad, I can at least try to be in a mind frame of happiness and say that I had a connection with the baby.I think That's better than being disconnected and of something does happen, having no feelings at all. Even saying it sounds harsh and evil of me.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nillabean

I normally start crying because I feel hurt. Like I said I still have real feelings and real worries and just because I'm pregnant it DOES not mean that everything is hormones. 
When this happens I explain to the person that yes I have hormones going on their own mission but I am justified because of this, this and this reasons. 

Usually that helps the situation :hugs:

Thank you for the support and understanding as well. I love having so many bump buddies who can relate - you all are great :thumbup:

The first time I felt baby / bubbles was at around about 11pm. I've gotten into bed earlier the past few evenings and I seem to be down and out for the count so quick. I don't know if they will normally be active around the same time or not?
If yes, then I probably would have been sleeping through it.
So I guess the answer is 'no' haven't felt anything since that one time :nope:


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> I think it sounds as thou it could be endometriosis nillabean. If so the surgery is sometimes called a laparoscomy I think it's called. I had one a few years back and was pretty straight forward. Only issue I had was a bit of shoulder tip pain due to the medical gas they use to inflate your stomach x
> Glad appointment went well apart from that xx
> 
> Aww wunna I know the feeling of not getting as much support as you would like and it can be tough, and yeah I also agree people tend to brush it off as hormones and don't take things as serious as I'd like them to. I find it makes me feel a little resentful or that I'm very Lonely.
> On the other hand I do suffer with mental health which I don't think helps as I can over react a little or not notice when people are offering help and I'm just too frustrated and wound up to notice :( silly me. I hope you can find a way to resolve how you feel, and don't forget we are here to support you in what ever way we can xx
> 
> Yes ur right.Thanks.haven't been downstairs yet but That's exactly Wat it was. Glad it's went well. What were some of ur symptoms before the operation for them to think u had it...
> 
> 
> Also. When u feel stressed and unsupported, how do u manage and how do u get the other person to understand? I need some better tips because I already feel super patient despite how I feel and I dont let that be an excuse.but when it's disrespected it's so bothersome.
> 
> 
> 
> Wunna. Did u feel baby tonight?
> 
> 
> Hi treetrot
> 
> 
> P.s I was as Also told I would carry to 40 weeks. Most likely 37. Anyone have experience being inducedf early? And do all pregnant women get seen two times a week starting at 32 weeks?Click to expand...

My symptoms were very heavy very painfull periods, often I'd pass out or end up in hospital. I got pains around my bottom that effected me going to the toilet around my period. I don't normally go often, maybe once a week but when due on I'd go upto 3-4 times a day and I'd be in agony crying and screaming. 
Was very anemic which got worse around the time of periods and experienced a lot of pain during sex x
My doc was adamant I had it but the specialist I was a complete ass so never went back for the results. 
Was also told it can come hand in had with PCOS which I'm on the borderline of having x

When I feel unsupported or like someone isn't taking me seriously I tend to seek out being alone and try and think thru rationally what's gone on and if I am over reacting ( prone to this sometimes) or i'll run a bath or go for a drive or if I'm really upset I vent to my best friend who's also pregnant. Nothing like an opinion off someone who really understands what u feel like. 
I'm also quite lucky that OH didn't understand the first time round if I really sit and talk to him and explain he will try his very best to make me feel better. Some times he tries to play things off with humour which doesn't always work but he can tell in seconds if I'm upset and will try to put it right xx

I hope ur ok, if your struggling to get the support maybe sit down with OH and really explain how u feel. I find a lot of the time it's because men in particular have absolutely no comprehension of how raging hormones can make you feel xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Didn't mean to make that post sound like it's ur OH you don't get support from but if he understands how u feel he can support u when ever he can regardless of who or what has upset u. Having that one person that's on your wave length can really help xx

Also the endometriosis is known to get better after child birth which may or may not be true but I suppose u will find out and I hope it gets better for u xx
My friend was seen once a week from about 32 weeks and even tho It can be an inconvenience it does wonders for putting your mind at ease xx


----------



## nilllabean26

Thanks ladies for ur responses. And Yea Thats similar to my symptoms(periods have been bad but never fainted because cause of them. Poor u) .they wanted to put me on birth control a while back because of the pain I complained having and anemia was bad as well. I refused though


No worries lol. It's true. He's not supportive Andorra helpful a lot of the times even when it has gotten really bad because of how selfish he is and how he stays in his own feelings. He stays in his feelings when something affects him and stays in his feeling when something affects me and no support. He then comes to me after the fact and says he cares about me and the baby, but this cycle is horrendous. It's like I would have an anxiety attack or get super sad and express my feelings and poof abandoned and after everything is over he will say He's there for me. I don't need that. He needs to u dresses the seriousness it is for my health and the babies before it even gets to that point. Learn how to be helpful during those moments. I don't care if it's hard either. I know how it feels to do things just because I'm frustrated or tired. Last yr they found out he had an enlarged petuitary gland and when he first took his meds boy Oh boy did if affect him negatively. Even the news. During this time I was vomiting blood and avoided going to the er right away to be there and be supportive ...doesn't mean it was the smartest move, but out of love and care for his health and me being scared for his life and not knowing all details, I couodnt imagine abandoning him like that. So if he is frustrated at stupid doctors or He's tired from work, I think it's time to wake up and push urself a little bit to be there for me if u do care... if ur pissed off about the doctors how do u think I feel? Anywho. Not saying for him to do what I've done but to be more considerate. It's hard to continue to appreciate this after the fact crap. 
Sorry for the long post. 


On a side note. Has anyone taken the flu shot or will get one?


They keep asking me and i keep saying no. First of all, I really like week to avoid drugs/shots to the best of my ability if I can. I've taken the important ones as a child. I've seen negative reactions to these shots though in children and it's scary. There was thiamine super active intelligent boy who got a shot and became mentally challenge after. He would drool, never spoke another word(just Noises and cries) ,and had to wear diapers again. I understand it's rare but people never Think it will be them because 'it's so rare I doubt it will happen to me' 

Sorry for the extra long post now. Let me shut up. U ladies are so awesome and so sweet. :hugs: Thanks for taking the like to read my lng posts and share your stories with me


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'd be pretty pissed off and tell them what I thought haha! With out sugar coating it!

I must admit tho I've had the same convos or my last one I said I'd lost weight and they told me it was unhealthy so lost my rag a bit as I feel I can't win, I'm classed as obese but I shouldn't be losing weight....erm HELLO! 

I just don't have good relationships with the majority of dr's specialists consultants or most helth care professionals to be honest cos they all just talk crap. If they were to the point, said things as they are and dumbed it down so I could understand instead of feeling belittled I wouldn't mind. But there all seem to have heads too far up their own back end for that. Or they don't actually know what there talking about and just fill ur head with BS xx


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Can braxton hicks focus on the back too? Last night I was laid in bed on my laptop and the pain was that intense I had to put the laptop on the floor. Lasted for a good hour. Back cramps were constant and belly tightenings were every few minutes lasting 3-4 seconds.

I didn't get my usual morning tightening today either :/


----------



## pink_phoenix

I have no experience with braxton hicks hun but I hope all is well. 
My friend said hers makes her tummy rock hard and crampy as tho she's going to start a period so could well be in your back too x


----------



## mdscpa

I'm experiencing a period like pain for a couple of days now and again tonight... Belly is tightening and super hard.... Have to excuse myself from work coz i cannot stay for another 3 hours..... I hope this is just normal.


----------



## nilllabean26

im watching this now. so do all of you in the uk get a midwife from the hospital to visit you at home? I think this is a very nice program. i dont think we have that here. ob's and midwives are separate.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmBLQuUxocg


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Yeah it was as if a heavy period was trying to force its way out. I had them with #1 but only in my front. I get standard BH's mostly in the mornings but no pain or discomfort with them.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww hun that's not good. Maybe just give ur midwife or doc a quick call. She will know much better xx

Nillabean: my midwife it's a service added on to my local doctors surgery. They have 1-2 midwives servicing a few local doctors. 
I don't think they come out to your house, mine doesn't atleast, I go to a local children's centre for my appointments. Scans are done at the maternity part of the local hospital. If there are any issues the midwives will refer you to a consultant. I've never seen a ob's or gyne doc during pregnancy only got my investigation surgery a few years back x


----------



## thurl30

Pink is it your scan tomorrow? If so good luck :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah it's tomorrow morning :D thanks xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: Cannot wait for yourt scan!!!!!!!!!

Oh abd little baby Pink, please show us the goods or lack thereof :D


----------



## treeroot

nilllabean26 - I haven't gotten the flu shot. I'm certainly not against it, but I'm like you, and would really rather avoid injections of any kind if possible. They also choose the wrong flu strand for this years flu strain so it'll be less helpful then usual.

On widwifes; I'm from Canada and in my province midwifes are completely covered by our health care. She only makes one house visit closer to the end of term. Otherwise I go to see her at the clinic. I go to a separate clinic for my ultrasounds.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm excited, I'm at that point now I couldn't care less if it's boy or girl as since I booked the scan I've been increasingly thinking something is going to be up :D 
Hoping will be excited tomorrow haha! Xx


----------



## nilllabean26

treeroot said:


> nilllabean26 - I haven't gotten the flu shot. I'm certainly not against it, but I'm like you, and would really rather avoid injections of any kind if possible. They also choose the wrong flu strand for this years flu strain so it'll be less helpful then usual.
> 
> On widwifes; I'm from Canada and in my province midwifes are completely covered by our health care. She only makes one house visit closer to the end of term. Otherwise I go to see her at the clinic. I go to a separate clinic for my ultrasounds.

That's ready awesome. I get the feeling when I watch these videos that midwives are a little bit more personable. Pros for both midwives and obs though. Do u feel safe without seeing a doctor during pregnancy? Or would u prefer both



Pink. Will u get a video as well???? How many hours left? This is where being in different timezone is helpful. -I can sleep answer wake up and u probably have already gone to ur appt. Lol. I'm excited for u and hope all goes well.


----------



## Sarah1508

I must have accidentally unsubscribed to this thread :dohh: because I haven't seen it in ages! :hi: again :haha: :flower:


----------



## nilllabean26

Sarah1508 said:


> I must have accidentally unsubscribed to this thread :dohh: because I haven't seen it in ages! :hi: again :haha: :flower:

hi :) any ultrasound or bump pics to share  . also, do u know if ur having a boy or girl?


----------



## treeroot

nilllabean26 said:


> That's ready awesome. I get the feeling when I watch these videos that midwives are a little bit more personable. Pros for both midwives and obs though. Do u feel safe without seeing a doctor during pregnancy? Or would u prefer both

Our midwifes have specific schooling and qualifications and are a regulated practice. They're integrated into the wider health care system. If I develop any issues they will refer me to a specialist to get further medical care; but I still keep my midwife.
So far I have an uncomplicated pregnancy so having just a midwife is fine for me. I mean, they specialize in birth so I can't think of a better qualified health care provider for pregnancy!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nillabean it's nearly 7am here and my appointment is at 9 so two hours away! I feel sick haha. Unsure if it's nerve or excitement haha!

It wouldn't bother me not seeing a dr as the majority don't know their arse from their elbow, midwives I find Defo are more personal, better trained and much more knowlageable as they deal with babies and pregnant women day in day out xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pink_phoenix said:


> I'm excited, I'm at that point now I couldn't care less if it's boy or girl as since I booked the scan I've been increasingly thinking something is going to be up :D
> Hoping will be excited tomorrow haha! Xx

One of the ladies in another thread said she had "scantisipation" 
I found that soooooo cute!

Cannot wait for your scan :D



nilllabean26 said:


> treeroot said:
> 
> 
> nilllabean26 - I haven't gotten the flu shot. I'm certainly not against it, but I'm like you, and would really rather avoid injections of any kind if possible. They also choose the wrong flu strand for this years flu strain so it'll be less helpful then usual.
> 
> On widwifes; I'm from Canada and in my province midwifes are completely covered by our health care. She only makes one house visit closer to the end of term. Otherwise I go to see her at the clinic. I go to a separate clinic for my ultrasounds.
> 
> That's ready awesome. I get the feeling when I watch these videos that midwives are a little bit more personable. Pros for both midwives and obs though. Do u feel safe without seeing a doctor during pregnancy? Or would u prefer both
> 
> Pink. Will u get a video as well???? How many hours left? This is where being in different timezone is helpful. -I can sleep answer wake up and u probably have already gone to ur appt. Lol. I'm excited for u and hope all goes well.Click to expand...

That is actually when time zones annoy me lol. I'll be awake looooong before some of the ladies and then I have to wait until like 20h00 or 21h00 before getting any feedback on scans etc.

On the midwife topic, I don't think that is very popular here... I might me wrong but most of the pregnant ladies I know have known in real life only see gynea's. I've never come across one that has had a midwife or a doula for that matter.



pink_phoenix said:


> Nillabean it's nearly 7am here and my appointment is at 9 so two hours away! I feel sick haha. Unsure if it's nerve or excitement haha!
> 
> It wouldn't bother me not seeing a dr as the majority don't know their arse from their elbow, midwives I find Defo are more personal, better trained and much more knowlageable as they deal with babies and pregnant women day in day out xx

Oh that is cool! When it was almost 7am by you it was almost 9am by me so now I can keep track of your appointment :happydance:
Cannot wait anymore!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ladies I'd like to thank you for all the support and putting up with my jibberish haha. Gives me great pleasure to announce me and OH have got our long awaited rainbow princess xx 
The sonogropher was 100% sure was a girl and even printed us a potty shot to prove it haha xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:dance: :headspin: :dance: :headspin: :dance: :headspin: :dance: :headspin:
:dance: :headspin: :dance: :headspin: :dance: :headspin: :dance: :headspin:
:dance: :headspin: :dance: :headspin: :dance: :headspin: :dance: :headspin:

Yay! I'm having a virtual party for you Pink! Wohoo you can now officially be team PINK!!!!!
I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!! How are you feeling???


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay, I'm not even joking here... but I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo DIZZY! Even when sitting it feels like everything is spinning!!

I suffer from low blood pressure in general so the pregnancy must be contributing to it at the moment. I'll be at home for my lunch hour in about a little over an hour and then I'll check my blood pressure.

I hate feeling like this, it feels like I have had way too much alcohol or something. Feeling like complete and utter crap!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks wunna :D 
I'm over the moon, actually think I did a dance like some of those little dudes in ur pics hahaha! 

Aww hun low blood presure is awful. Just chill out a little. Not sure what makes it better, my OH suffers with high blood presure so we only know what's good to bring it down :( 
Hope ur ok xxxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot wait to feel the same joy you are having by finding out the gender! Can you believe how far we have all come in our pregnancies to be at gender reveal stages? Amazing! 
Now you can start with nursery and buy loads of pink stuff! How cool!

I'm going to just try to survive till lunch time and then check my blood pressure. If it is normal I'll have to see what else could be wrong. I might need to try eating something salty... Salt gives high blood pressure so when it is low salt can help lift it a bit...
Problem is I have no appetite after I threw up again this morning. Thanks for the thoughts though :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I got hold of some tomatoes at work and a(salt)ed them and feeling a bit better.

I want to just talk scans now LOL - Pink when will you start shopping for your little lady?


----------



## kit603

Congratulations on the scan Pink! :) It's so exciting seeing people having their anatomy/gender scans... mine's on Monday but it feels like it's ages away :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Glad ur feeling better wunna :D 

Errrm I started weeks ago haha. Just bought some neutral stuff. Went and got some pink stuff today hehe :D can't stop smiling xx

Thanks kit,
It was an early scan we went private so still got our original 20weeks scan in a few weeks haha. I just have NO patience what so ever haha xx good luck for monday x:happydance:

Hoping all you ladies who still have scans to go have a great experience as me. I love seeing everyone's updates xx


----------



## mdscpa

Here's today's update:

Due to very bad period like pain on my lower abdomen which started at 17w3d until 17w6d we decided to go visit our doctor. 

We arrived few minutes before our doc. First she took my BP and weight all seems to be on right track then used her doppler and listened to the heartbeat. She asked me when i started feeling the pain so she suggested me the following tests below. We got the result 2 hours later.

1. Random Blood Sugar test - Normal
2. Complete Blood Count (CBC) - Slight infection
3. Routine Urinary Analysis - Confirmed I got an infection; Funny thing was i wasn't even concerned because I know most women get it while pregnant. She told me that's the reason why I'm having pain... She provided me a medical report to rest for 2 days but she's (hospital policy) only allowed to provide 1 day on the report good thing tomorrow is my off.

She prescribed me the following Meds:

1. Cyclogest - progesterone suppositories, not that i needed it but just to be on the safe side.
2. Spasmotalin - muscle relaxant
3 Cefix/Cefixime - for the infection

Have to return after 1 week to see if I'm infection-free. 

We then asked if we could have a scan since the last time was at 13weeks and she said, "You could, anytime you want." I love her for that... :dance: We asked for a different sonographer (a woman, last time was a man ---- WRONG CHOICE) and she agreed... So we went, the problem is, they didn't allow DH to come inside with me :cry: DH was so sad because he wouldn't be able to see our LO (next time we'll go with the previous one because the he allows DH inside... 


Ok, so here's what we/you have all been waiting for. Take a peek. :D, although i should warn you scans weren't that good.

*Scan Pics and Result:

Femur Length - 2.8cm - 18w1d - You'll see the gender here 


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10917610_10205031130952945_819524472_n_zps5d025cd4.jpg

FHR - 147bpm:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10937456_10205031130872943_636503249_n_zps1e257603.jpg

BPD - 4.3cm - 18w5d:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10933291_10205031130912944_788235973_n_zps485e8adc.jpg


Findings:

Baby's head is positioned near my pelvic bone and she's measuring spot on 18 Weeks. 


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10917631_10205031131112949_1052993025_n_zps268131b1.jpg


Bump Photos at 18 Weeks Pregnant:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18WeeksBump_zps64c8988a.jpg
*


----------



## nilllabean26

I haven't read ur post yet mscspa it I will.


Lol wunna.. poor u with the time zones. Welp I was right. Wake up and bam. Pinks update:p... Congrats on ur baby girl whoohoo. Wat did u think u were having before? Also any pics? R u gonna show scan pic? Also first piece of clothing u bit her; )


Hope u feel better wunna


----------



## nilllabean26

Md. I'm glad ur ob was nice. Can I ask why they didn't let ur hubby with u? And I hope u feel better as well

Awww do I see a hamburger??????!!!!! A girl. 2 girls in one day Congrats


----------



## mdscpa

nilllabean26 said:


> Md. I'm glad ur ob was nice. Can I ask why they didn't let ur hubby with u? And I hope u feel better as well
> 
> Awww do I see a hamburger??????!!!!! A girl. 2 girls in one day Congrats

It's because they are girls and not wearing their hijab... You know how conservative they are here.... The last one was a guy so he let me in and DH. Plus, DH won't let me be alone with a guy in one room...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay... today is the day of the girls :D
I love it!!! Once again congratulations ladies!!!


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> Md. I'm glad ur ob was nice. Can I ask why they didn't let ur hubby with u? And I hope u feel better as well
> 
> Awww do I see a hamburger??????!!!!! A girl. 2 girls in one day Congrats
> 
> It's because they are girls and not wearing their hijab... You know how conservative they are here.... The last one was a guy so he let me in, of course, i'm the DH and won't let my wife be alone with a guy in room...Click to expand...

Oh OK I see. Thanks

By the way. U look like you are losing weight Omg. Lookin good. U nights. Be losing everywhere else and just gainingin belly


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> I haven't read ur post yet mscspa it I will.
> 
> Lol wunna.. poor u with the time zones. Welp I was right. Wake up and bam. Pinks update:p... Congrats on ur baby girl whoohoo. Wat did u think u were having before? Also any pics? R u gonna show scan pic? Also first piece of clothing u bit her; )
> 
> Hope u feel better wunna

Thanks Nilla :hugs:
I'm feeling a bit better after I went home for lunch.

DH is insisting that I have my blood sugar tested to make sure I didn't get gestational diabetes. Even though, dizziness, frequent thirst and urination can be put down to pregnancy it can also be diabetes.
Plus me feeling better after I ate etc.

I don't think I have any problems but there is no harm in checking it if it would put his mind at ease as well :D


----------



## mdscpa

nilllabean26 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> Md. I'm glad ur ob was nice. Can I ask why they didn't let ur hubby with u? And I hope u feel better as well
> 
> Awww do I see a hamburger??????!!!!! A girl. 2 girls in one day Congrats
> 
> It's because they are girls and not wearing their hijab... You know how conservative they are here.... The last one was a guy so he let me in and DH. Plus, DH won't let me be alone with a guy in one room...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh OK I see. Thanks
> 
> By the way. U look like you are losing weight Omg. Lookin good. U nights. Be losing everywhere else and just gainingin bellyClick to expand...

My weight is right on target still less pre-pregnancy but gained about 6 lbs after MS. It's just my arms were covered that's why i look thinner :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

nilllabean26 said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> I must have accidentally unsubscribed to this thread :dohh: because I haven't seen it in ages! :hi: again :haha: :flower:
> 
> hi :) any ultrasound or bump pics to share  . also, do u know if ur having a boy or girl?Click to expand...


Hey I only have the first ultrasound pic so far only getting to have my second scan at 22 weeks boo! :haha: so will have to try be patient till then to find out the gender even though I'm still convinced it's a wee girl but oh thinks different! :haha: I actually haven't taken any bump pics this time round :O I lived a good bump pic last time but I've been so poorly with HG this time that I haven't found the time so far... Will deffo have to get at leat one though! Here's my first pic of our little bubba :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sarah1508

Oh and here is my lo seeing the ultrasound of his little sister or brother :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarah1508

pink_phoenix said:


> Ladies I'd like to thank you for all the support and putting up with my jibberish haha. Gives me great pleasure to announce me and OH have got our long awaited rainbow princess xx
> The sonogropher was 100% sure was a girl and even printed us a potty shot to prove it haha xxx

Ahhh so happy for you love! :happydance: Mixed with a hint of jealousy :haha: congrats on team pink! :pink: :flower:


----------



## nilllabean26

Were u able to get q side profile of the face?mdscpa


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm going crazy here not being able to go for a scan to find out gender!!!!!!

27 days till my scan and that is FOREVER + a few more days and a tww away :cry:


----------



## nilllabean26

Sarah1508 said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> I must have accidentally unsubscribed to this thread :dohh: because I haven't seen it in ages! :hi: again :haha: :flower:
> 
> hi :) any ultrasound or bump pics to share  . also, do u know if ur having a boy or girl?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I only have the first ultrasound pic so far only getting to have my second scan at 22 weeks boo! :haha: so will have to try be patient till then to find out the gender even though I'm still convinced it's a wee girl but oh thinks different! :haha: I actually haven't taken any bump pics this time round :O I lived a good bump pic last time but I've been so poorly with HG this time that I haven't found the time so far... Will deffo have to get at leat one though! Here's my first pic of our little bubba :flower:Click to expand...

How many weeks was that first ultrasound. Nice side profile. I too think girl:p 

Cutepic of ur baby boy. Also,Wat is hg? 


Thanks for sharing


----------



## nilllabean26

...


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm going crazy here not being able to go for a scan to find out gender!!!!!!
> 
> 27 days till my scan and that is FOREVER + a few more days and a tww away :cry:

Well now that u say the days, it is a long wait. I agree with ur hubby now to go to the doctors -they might give u a scan like they did mdscpa... u can go to emergency right? I don't remember if u said it was far. I would love to see if they can check to make sire everything is OK for u..and see baby at the same tine


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pink, I posted Mdscpa's one in her pregnancy journal and this one is for you :hugs:

https://i.imgur.com/I2H3NHO.png


----------



## Sarah1508

nilllabean26 said:


> Were u able to get q side profile of the face?

Is that question for me? Haha and if so... Whaaa? Sorry I'm a bit slow :haha: :flower: 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm going crazy here not being able to go for a scan to find out gender!!!!!!
> 
> 27 days till my scan and that is FOREVER + a few more days and a tww away :cry:

:hugs: I know exactly how you feel! My scan was supposed to be on Tuesday but we couldn't make it due to this end of the island being out of petrol for the past few weeks so we couldn't get down (yes I live in the stone ages :haha: ) now the only other time they can reschedule me in for is a months time at over 22 weeks :dohh: (because the sonographer only flys to the island once a month :dohh: ) trying not to count down the days this time round :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going crazy here not being able to go for a scan to find out gender!!!!!!
> 
> 27 days till my scan and that is FOREVER + a few more days and a tww away :cry:
> 
> Well now that u say the days, it is a long wait. I agree with ur hubby now to go to the doctors -they might give u a scan like they did mdscpa... u can go to emergency right? I don't remember if u said it was far. I would love to see if they can check to make sire everything is OK for u..and see baby at the same tineClick to expand...

They wont see me for this at the ER as it wont be classified as an emergency so they won't call the sonographer in for it either.

My local GP who did my private scans early isn't in town for a while still so I cant go to him either. 

I'll just settle with whoever is on duty at the doc or the pharmacy to test my sugar levels and see what they say from there.

I'll just have to learn some patience :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah1508 said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> Were u able to get q side profile of the face?
> 
> Is that question for me? Haha and if so... Whaaa? Sorry I'm a bit slow :haha: :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going crazy here not being able to go for a scan to find out gender!!!!!!
> 
> 27 days till my scan and that is FOREVER + a few more days and a tww away :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I know exactly how you feel! My scan was supposed to be on Tuesday but we couldn't make it due to this end of the island being out of petrol for the past few weeks so we couldn't get down (yes I live in the stone ages :haha: ) now the only other time they can reschedule me in for is a months time at over 22 weeks :dohh: (because the sonographer only flys to the island once a month :dohh: ) trying not to count down the days this time round :haha:Click to expand...

My exact scan date is 11 Feb, yours? We can be patience buddies :haha:

Don't worry our sonographer also only comes once a month and she only takes referrals from the government clinic. They scheduled my 20 week appointment and that is that. 

I found the days are helping a little bit. I find ways to make them feel shorter by giving them "meaning" 
Like today I have 27 days left. Next year I turn 27 but I don't have to wait till then for the scan :D
Tomorrow it will be 26 days, my current age etc etc.

I'm crazy so don't mind me much :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going crazy here not being able to go for a scan to find out gender!!!!!!
> 
> 27 days till my scan and that is FOREVER + a few more days and a tww away :cry:
> 
> Well now that u say the days, it is a long wait. I agree with ur hubby now to go to the doctors -they might give u a scan like they did mdscpa... u can go to emergency right? I don't remember if u said it was far. I would love to see if they can check to make sire everything is OK for u..and see baby at the same tineClick to expand...
> 
> They wont see me for this at the ER as it wont be classified as an emergency so they won't call the sonographer in for it either.
> 
> My local GP who did my private scans early isn't in town for a while still so I cant go to him either.
> 
> I'll just settle with whoever is on duty at the doc or the pharmacy to test my sugar levels and see what they say from there.
> 
> I'll just have to learn some patience :DClick to expand...

That's weird that they won't classify that as an emergency. There are people with nothing going and and go to the er for a runny nose. Or say they r having a heart attack when it's just blocked up gas. When I went to the er the second time, I demanded an ultrqsound. They don't know what u are feeling inside Especially if u express concern. When I went to the high risk appt. They asked me why I didn't go to labor and delovery ASAP whej I stopped feeling baby move. Then again another doc can tell me not to worry about it. I'm sorry wunna. But I'm glad ur working on ur patience at least. I actually can't believe we all conceived in freaking September!!!!!! We all had sex in the same month and conceived a baby loool. We've been preggars for a while:thumbup: cheers everyone

Sprry for typos


----------



## nilllabean26

Sarah1508 said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> Were u able to get q side profile of the face?
> 
> Is that question for me? Haha and if so... Whaaa? Sorry I'm a bit slow :haha: :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going crazy here not being able to go for a scan to find out gender!!!!!!
> 
> 27 days till my scan and that is FOREVER + a few more days and a tww away :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I know exactly how you feel! My scan was supposed to be on Tuesday but we couldn't make it due to this end of the island being out of petrol for the past few weeks so we couldn't get down (yes I live in the stone ages :haha: ) now the only other time they can reschedule me in for is a months time at over 22 weeks :dohh: (because the sonographer only flys to the island once a month :dohh: ) trying not to count down the days this time round :haha:Click to expand...

no I was asking mdscpa. But I don't think she read my post. The pic u shared is a good profile pic; ) 


I did ask u something else though. I asked u when was that first scan and what does hg mean


----------



## Sarah1508

> How many weeks was that first ultrasound. Nice side profile. I too think girl:p
> 
> Cutepic of ur baby boy. Also,Wat is hg?
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing

It was actually only at 11 plus a few days , haha it would be easier having another boy tbh but I've just got this feeling it's a girl ... Plus it would be great to be right over oh! :haha: he ALWAYS thinks he's right about everything! :haha: thanks :flower: 
It's hyperemesis gravidarum (HG) for short haha il post a link describing what it is because I would be here all day listing out all the symptoms :dohh: 
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregn...ting-in-pregnancy-hyperemesis-gravidarum.aspx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going crazy here not being able to go for a scan to find out gender!!!!!!
> 
> 27 days till my scan and that is FOREVER + a few more days and a tww away :cry:
> 
> Well now that u say the days, it is a long wait. I agree with ur hubby now to go to the doctors -they might give u a scan like they did mdscpa... u can go to emergency right? I don't remember if u said it was far. I would love to see if they can check to make sire everything is OK for u..and see baby at the same tineClick to expand...
> 
> They wont see me for this at the ER as it wont be classified as an emergency so they won't call the sonographer in for it either.
> 
> My local GP who did my private scans early isn't in town for a while still so I cant go to him either.
> 
> I'll just settle with whoever is on duty at the doc or the pharmacy to test my sugar levels and see what they say from there.
> 
> I'll just have to learn some patience :DClick to expand...
> 
> That's weird that they won't classify that as an emergency. There are people with nothing going and and go to the er for a runny nose. Or say they r having a heart attack when it's just blocked up gas. When I went to the er the second time, I demanded an ultrqsound. They don't know what u are feeling inside Especially if u express concern. When I went to the high risk appt. They asked me why I didn't go to labor and delovery ASAP whej I stopped feeling baby move. Then again another doc can tell me not to worry about it. I'm sorry wunna. But I'm glad ur working on ur patience at least. I actually can't believe we all conceived in freaking September!!!!!! We all had sex in the same month and conceived a baby loool. We've been preggars for a while:thumbup: cheers everyone
> 
> Sprry for typosClick to expand...

Actually I conceived beginning of October :D but hey close enough. I ovulated on 05 October and I strongly believe 04 Oct was the day we conceived. 
My mom's birthday so as a present I made her 1st grand child :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

> My exact scan date is 11 Feb, yours? We can be patience buddies :haha:
> 
> Don't worry our sonographer also only comes once a month and she only takes referrals from the government clinic. They scheduled my 20 week appointment and that is that.
> 
> I found the days are helping a little bit. I find ways to make them feel shorter by giving them "meaning"
> Like today I have 27 days left. Next year I turn 27 but I don't have to wait till then for the scan :D
> Tomorrow it will be 26 days, my current age etc etc.
> 
> I'm crazy so don't mind me much :haha:

Haha im actually waiting on the date itself through a letter in the post but midwife already said it will be shortly after the 22 week mark :dohh: the possitive side though is that we will get to see baby more clearly then we would have at 18 weeks and will surely be able to find out the gender :happydance: just got to try be super patient!! :haha: 
oohh that's a good idea dw I'm off my trolley at times too :haha: :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay for off the trolley girls :dance: Love it :D

I'm going in to the local GP tomorrow morning to have blood sugar levels tested. DH seems to worry that I might have gestational diabetes due to me drinking more than 3 litres of water in a day, going to urinate a lot and dizzy spells which sometimes gets better after I have had something to eat.

I can say I get dizzy due to pregnancy and drink lots of water because it is hot and that is all I crave. Drinking that much water will obviously cause me to urinate more.

But hey if it helps put his mind at ease then why not just get checked. No u/s though. The local GP has terminal cancer and he did my early u/s. Unfortunately when I phoned now to enquire about the sugar test I also wanted to know how he was and I got the sad news that he is unfortunately not doing so good :cry:
He really is a lovely hands on Dr and a ladies man (I always joked like that because I can recall many a consultations where he always wanted to inject something into my bum so I had to drop my pants slightly :haha: )
Anyway I won't be bugging for scans from him as he has enough to deal with.

I'll just get sugars tested and then (im)patiently wait until 11 Feb for my scan.


----------



## mdscpa

Nilla, thought you were asking sarah... :haha: nope they couldnt get a good profile since she is facing backwards on the screen. Hopefully on our next scan in 4 weeks time we could have a good look.


----------



## MissFox

Hope you are all well. Seems I'm sick again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissFox

This was also supposed to be attached to my last post :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sarah1508

Wunna sorry to hear about your gp :hugs: and good luck with the tests! :flower: I actually just got my scan date through the post there it's the 10th of February :brat: trying to now work out how far along I will actually be then....? Might take me a while.. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Sarah1508 said:


> Wunna sorry to hear about your gp :hugs: and good luck with the tests! :flower: I actually just got my scan date through the post there it's the 10th of February :brat: trying to now work out how far along I will actually be then....? Might take me a while.. :dohh: :haha:

22 weeks and 1 day  I have mine on 3rd, can't come quick enough!


----------



## Sarah1508

^ :haha: thanks! :hugs: I really don't have the brain cells to figure out anything atm :dohh: :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

MissFox said:


> Hope you are all well. Seems I'm sick again.

I hope u and winna feel better. Ur babies are so adorable and cute awwww. So cute. I always felt like I wouldn't be the type to spoil my boy because I didn't want him to be a mommas boy and not know how to handle women when he gets older. But I don't know if I will stop kissing those chubby cheeks and kissing him and embarrassing him when I drop him off tl remind him to give me hugs and kisses. Ur picture just made me think stories. Thanks for sharing

Awesome clear ultrasound pic.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissFox I'm sorry you are sick again :nope:
I love the pic of your little girls (and the ultrasound) with the poster and congrats on another girl! You guys now have the upper hand in the family :D

Sarah, you now officially get scanned 2 day before me :brat:
I'll be about 20 + 2 I think.

SmartieMeUP, I hope time goes by quick until your scan


----------



## nilllabean26

will post in a different section. nevermind


----------



## thurl30

Congratulations Miss Fox your pic is amazing :)


----------



## thurl30

pink_phoenix said:


> Ladies I'd like to thank you for all the support and putting up with my jibberish haha. Gives me great pleasure to announce me and OH have got our long awaited rainbow princess xx
> The sonogropher was 100% sure was a girl and even printed us a potty shot to prove it haha xxx

:happydance: congratulations Pink I'm so pleased all went well x


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies, I need some good vibes sent my way, I'm having my anomaly scan tomorrow morning and I'm terrified :wacko:


----------



## nilllabean26

thurl30 said:


> Hi ladies, I need some good vibes sent my way, I'm having my anomaly scan tomorrow morning and I'm terrified :wacko:

hope all goes well tomorrow. :flower: hopefully everything is fine and u can update us with some good news


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi ladies, been a busy day. Just wanted to thank you all for comments on my little princess! I'm still waiting for it to sink in, 
Seems everyone's been busy here haha. 

Will catch up properly when I can get on the laptop at home as my blackberry just doesn't cut it haha! 

Xx


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Phoenix on your little Princess... We're on the same team.... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX and lots of good vibes Thurl! I'm sure everything will go just great!!


----------



## nilllabean26

so hubby officially left across the country to go visit family. he will be gone almost a week. 11 hour flight (2 planes) .. sad but also good cuz we needed a tiny break



on a different note, since i was feeling a bit weary, i decided to use my doppler. I was literally trying to find heart beat for like 30 min. so i put more aloe on my tummy and pushed a bit harder(maybe slightly out of anxiety and frustration. nothing crazy aggressive though) ... as soon as i did that, i felt a strong nudge that moved the doppler up. man oh man do i wish i had recorder. i havent felt him in a couple of weeks so at first i really didnt believe it( i felt the nudge but didnt hear a heart beat at that moment) . i didnt press as hard and still nothing. when i pushed down harder again, same thing happened and i kept hearing a faint heart beat and then a quick swoosh sound. ltierally everytime i hear the swoosh sound, i felt the baby at the same time. guess he didnt like me pushing on his area lol. anywho im glad i finally got to feel and see from the outside for the first time. it looked to crazy to see my tummy move like that. its such a foreign feeling, but its ppretty amazing. 

sucks that i only felt it by pushing down. hopefully he gets bigger and stronger and i can feel from the outside without 'trying'. never got a heart beat reading but that was just enough for me atm


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow that's wonderful Nilla, he probably didn't want to you to fidget with the dopplert and struggle so he gave you something better as reassurance!

I'm so happy that you felt him again.

Hopefully you do okay without dh :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wow that's wonderful Nilla, he probably didn't want to you to fidget with the dopplert and struggle so he gave you something better as reassurance!
> 
> I'm so happy that you felt him again.
> 
> Hopefully you do okay without dh :hugs:

thanks ur so sweet. u and pink always respond to my long drawn out posts .. i feel bad for ur eyes, but thanks for responding:hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't mind your posts :D I can sometimes do long ones as well, just refer to some of my posts in my pregnancy journals :haha:

I have not felt bubbles again. I can clearly distinguish between 'those' bubbles and gas... Now I only feel gas :dohh:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I don't mind your posts :D I can sometimes do long ones as well, just refer to some of my posts in my pregnancy journals :haha:
> 
> I have not felt bubbles again. I can clearly distinguish between 'those' bubbles and gas... Now I only feel gas :dohh:

Where are pregnancy journals? Everytimeg u guys talk about it, I think u have like a private journal u write at home. I guess I'm being slow


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If you check in my signature it says "my first ever pregnancy journal" if you click on it it will take you to my journal.

It is like a Baby and Bump thread :D just my journal that I can put daily updates in etc


----------



## mdscpa

Mine is in the signature as well. The image that say's our little one's journey with a picture of me and DH hands.... :D


----------



## nilllabean26

ohhhhhhhhhhh i feel dumb. sorry about that

ok cool. md, how did you make yours glitter and flow like that 0_0


----------



## nilllabean26

woooooow so awesome. ncie journals. i will have to go back and catch up. interesting so far. I semi felt like I was in math class when i frist looked at your mdscpa lol. and awesome live preg scan with the music.

nice ladies. awesome memories to have


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I must admit however, Mdscpa made my link for me. I'm just too dumb in trying to do the glitter on it etc. I know how to get into my signature but that was it! :haha:


----------



## thurl30

Thank you ladies :flower: I will let you know how it goes, appointment isn't until 11.15 so it's going to be a looooong morning :dohh:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Sarah1508 said:


> Ahhh so happy for you love! :happydance: Mixed with a hint of jealousy :haha: congrats on team pink! :pink: :flower:

thank you hun :D 
will keep my fingers crossed for you, id defo agree with nilla and say scan looks very girly :thumbup:

love the picture of LO and scan picture, what a little cutie he is :kiss:


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> I haven't read ur post yet mscspa it I will.
> 
> 
> Lol wunna.. poor u with the time zones. Welp I was right. Wake up and bam. Pinks update:p... Congrats on ur baby girl whoohoo. Wat did u think u were having before? Also any pics? R u gonna show scan pic? Also first piece of clothing u bit her; )
> 
> 
> Hope u feel better wunna

thanks so much, i had a feeling would be a girl but wasnt sure if i was just getting my hopes up, i cried thru most of the scan again.
by the time i got there i didnt care what she told me aslong as baby was healthy x
i have a scan pic, will add it on to thread later, just trying to get as much caught up as i can haha.
the first proper girls things we bough were some body/sleep suits. didnt have any and they came in a set of 3, thought they would be great for hospital bag, also a pale green dungarees set with t shirt and a hello kitty sleep suit haha!! got a tiny bit carried away 



nilllabean26 said:


> so hubby officially left across the country to go visit family. he will be gone almost a week. 11 hour flight (2 planes) .. sad but also good cuz we needed a tiny break
> 
> 
> 
> on a different note, since i was feeling a bit weary, i decided to use my doppler. I was literally trying to find heart beat for like 30 min. so i put more aloe on my tummy and pushed a bit harder(maybe slightly out of anxiety and frustration. nothing crazy aggressive though) ... as soon as i did that, i felt a strong nudge that moved the doppler up. man oh man do i wish i had recorder. i havent felt him in a couple of weeks so at first i really didnt believe it( i felt the nudge but didnt hear a heart beat at that moment) . i didnt press as hard and still nothing. when i pushed down harder again, same thing happened and i kept hearing a faint heart beat and then a quick swoosh sound. ltierally everytime i hear the swoosh sound, i felt the baby at the same time. guess he didnt like me pushing on his area lol. anywho im glad i finally got to feel and see from the outside for the first time. it looked to crazy to see my tummy move like that. its such a foreign feeling, but its ppretty amazing.
> 
> sucks that i only felt it by pushing down. hopefully he gets bigger and stronger and i can feel from the outside without 'trying'. never got a heart beat reading but that was just enough for me atm

aww hun that must be daunting having hubby gone but i bet the space and chill time will be nice, hope your ok:hugs::hugs:

i love hearing about your little man jabbing at the doppler, really made me smile. i bet he was having a wonderful sleep till that nasty probe gave him a nudge, i cant wait till i feel some movements x

i dont have a journal yet, may think of starting one soon, if i ever get round to it haha


----------



## pink_phoenix

mdscpa said:


> We then asked if we could have a scan since the last time was at 13weeks and she said, "You could, anytime you want." I love her for that... :dance: We asked for a different sonographer (a woman, last time was a man ---- WRONG CHOICE) and she agreed... So we went, the problem is, they didn't allow DH to come inside with me :cry: DH was so sad because he wouldn't be able to see our LO (next time we'll go with the previous one because the he allows DH inside...

awww yayyyyyy another little girly, so happy for you.
sorry your unwell tho but with any luck things will be great at ur visit next week.
such a shame your DH couldnt go in with you for a scan, its prefectly understandable in a way but unfair on people like you and DH that miss out :(



mdscpa said:


> Congrats Phoenix on your little Princess... We're on the same team.... :happydance:

i know so exciting hehe :happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay... today is the day of the girls :D
> I love it!!! Once again congratulations ladies!!!

thank you :flower:
such a great day for the girls hehe

excited for your scan now tho, cant wait to find out which team you will be on :flower:




WunnaBubba2 said:


> I don't mind your posts :D I can sometimes do long ones as well, just refer to some of my posts in my pregnancy journals :haha:
> 
> I have not felt bubbles again. I can clearly distinguish between 'those' bubbles and gas... Now I only feel gas :dohh:

aww thats amazing, i keep feeling little bits but not sure what it is, im thinking when i get real movement it will be one of those 'just know' moments


----------



## nilllabean26

has anyone thrown up bile this pregnancy? i did quite a bit last month, but it just happened again. It only happens when im nauseous with an empty stomach. its been hard to eat the past couple of dys and havent kept much down. last time i told my primary doc(the non helpful one) she told me it was fine and just continue to eat. this time it was more than usual though. i would like to know what your doctors have said if it has happened to you. i was also told that if i dont eat for the whole day its fine as long as i keep some fluid down.


----------



## pink_phoenix

thurl30 said:


> :happydance: congratulations Pink I'm so pleased all went well x

thank you hun :flower:
wishing you all the very best for your scan to morrow :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

ok i think im officially caught up (taken the best part of this and the last page up) pc is so much easier, and i get all my cool little faces haha!
if ive missed anything important out im sorry, will double to check ive got everything haha xxx


----------



## nilllabean26

Thur. Wat time is it for u right now? .maybe I can wake up to some more awesome news :p


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> has anyone thrown up bile this pregnancy? i did quite a bit last month, but it just happened again. It only happens when im nauseous with an empty stomach. its been hard to eat the past couple of dys and havent kept much down. last time i told my primary doc(the non helpful one) she told me it was fine and just continue to eat. this time it was more than usual though. i would like to know what your doctors have said if it has happened to you. i was also told that if i dont eat for the whole day its fine as long as i keep some fluid down.

i had a bit of bile once or twice when i was first struggling to get food in. its a bit rough on your tummy but when i asked MW about it she said the same really that throwing up isnt too bad really aslong as your managing to keep fluid in.
i also struggled to get food and drink in together, had to do one or the other so again was recommended to try more fluid than food xx

hope your ok nillabean :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

these are the pics i got printed off today, we also got a sneaky peek in 3D so was really happy with everything, going to get a 'heartbeat bear' next time. they record the HB and its put into a small teddy bear. was OH's idea, its all new to him haha, his youngest is 8 so a lot had changed since he last saw scans and stuff xx


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone thrown up bile this pregnancy? i did quite a bit last month, but it just happened again. It only happens when im nauseous with an empty stomach. its been hard to eat the past couple of dys and havent kept much down. last time i told my primary doc(the non helpful one) she told me it was fine and just continue to eat. this time it was more than usual though. i would like to know what your doctors have said if it has happened to you. i was also told that if i dont eat for the whole day its fine as long as i keep some fluid down.
> 
> i had a bit of bile once or twice when i was first struggling to get food in. its a bit rough on your tummy but when i asked MW about it she said the same really that throwing up isnt too bad really aslong as your managing to keep fluid in.
> i also struggled to get food and drink in together, had to do one or the other so again was recommended to try more fluid than food xx
> 
> hope your ok nillabean :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks so much. that was really helpful. yes ive been having more fluid . yesterday i had a few nibbles of a nutrigrain bar. and like u, i need one or the other. thanks so much



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::flower::flower::flower::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:cuteeeeeeeeee cutie pa tootie pic

the place does it for you or you take the recording and upload it into the bear urself? thats an awesome idea. mind if i steal it? lol.. glad u got to see her in 3d as well. i love when they are nice and do that type of stuff without us asking. such a nice surprise


p.s what does doodoo mean in your country? lol i saw the file name of the pic. lol. i ask because over here it means poop


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone thrown up bile this pregnancy? i did quite a bit last month, but it just happened again. It only happens when im nauseous with an empty stomach. its been hard to eat the past couple of dys and havent kept much down. last time i told my primary doc(the non helpful one) she told me it was fine and just continue to eat. this time it was more than usual though. i would like to know what your doctors have said if it has happened to you. i was also told that if i dont eat for the whole day its fine as long as i keep some fluid down.
> 
> i had a bit of bile once or twice when i was first struggling to get food in. its a bit rough on your tummy but when i asked MW about it she said the same really that throwing up isnt too bad really aslong as your managing to keep fluid in.
> i also struggled to get food and drink in together, had to do one or the other so again was recommended to try more fluid than food xx
> 
> hope your ok nillabean :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks so much. that was really helpful. yes ive been having more fluid . yesterday i had a few nibbles of a nutrigrain bar. and like u, i need one or the other. thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::flower::flower::flower::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:cuteeeeeeeeee cutie pa tootie pic
> 
> the place does it for you or you take the recording and upload it into the bear urself? thats an awesome idea. mind if i steal it? lol.. glad u got to see her in 3d as well. i love when they are nice and do that type of stuff without us asking. such a nice surpriseClick to expand...

its ok hun im just glad i can actually still be useful with this horrendous baby brain haha!! 
im not sure how it works to be honest. we just had a quick look at other things available, i think they record it during a scan then its saved to something and put into the bear.
its a great idea isnt it. 
oh yeah steal away, i mentioned it in case any of you wonderful ladies hadnt hear of it but would like it xx

hahahaha oh you make me smile, doodoo is mine and OH's pet name for baby especially before we knew she was a she 

we have pet bearded dragons and one day i called them a doo as people looked at me as if i was mental if i said dragon and it just stuck
then when we found out i was pregnant OH just came out with doodoo and we loved it


----------



## Sarah1508

nilllabean26 said:


> has anyone thrown up bile this pregnancy? i did quite a bit last month, but it just happened again. It only happens when im nauseous with an empty stomach. its been hard to eat the past couple of dys and havent kept much down. last time i told my primary doc(the non helpful one) she told me it was fine and just continue to eat. this time it was more than usual though. i would like to know what your doctors have said if it has happened to you. i was also told that if i dont eat for the whole day its fine as long as i keep some fluid down.

I've literally only thrown up bile this pregnancy :dohh: so much so that the acid caused damage to my throat and tongue :sick:


----------



## nilllabean26

Oh OK pink. R u pronouncing it like Homer says doh(this remind me of something mental) ? Like dough. Or due? I still didn't get the bird reference lolololol notheless it's creative and cute . I'm sorry if it's obvious 

I'm so sorry sarah. Yeah the the bile is horrendous and I'm sorry That's the only thing u have been thrown up. It's so much strain on your body when u throw up... ur lower muscles and everything tightening. I hope that stops for u soon. I thought I was free from nausea but I got too happy too fast lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

We pronounce it as do as in I do. We just write it with and extra o. Not a clue why it's just one of those daft things we say (we have all sorts of stupid stuff we say haha) 

I always find my heart burn is worse after I've drunk lots of fluid but can't eat. And especially after I've been sick :( 
Silly body 
Hope you both feel better xx


----------



## treeroot

Congrats on your pink, Pink!

I hope the dizzy spells subside Wunna

I'm glad you got some answers at the doctors mdscpa. Too bad about hubby missing the scan though

Sorry to hear your sick again Fox

thurl30*******GOOD VIBES******thurl30


I've got my 20wk scan next Wednesday.


----------



## nilllabean26

It's OK. It's not weird. That's how we spell it out here too:p


Sorry about ur heartburn. Can u take anything for it or no?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies, my turn to catch up as you've been busy while I was sleeping :flower:

*Thurl30*
More good vibes to follow the ones you have already got. I trust that it will all go great and cannot wait for your update :thumbup:

*Pink*
I cannot wait for my scan either... team yellow is okay but I'd really rather be pink or blue :D
I'm also still waiting for the movements, just had it that one time and not since :(
But like you said when it happens we will just know!

I love those scan pictures of your little lady! The heart bear sounds awesome and would make such a lovely keepsake for your little girl as well :)

*Nillabean*
I have thrown up all kinds of nasty for 8 weeks during my pregnancy and bile was one of them. When it happened I tried to get some water in so that if I threw up again there was at least something to come out.

I agree with you that the throwing up is so hard on your body but not all my lower body muscles pulled tight. I sometimes peed myself while puking :blush: Glamorous I know I know

*Sarah*
Pardon if this is a stupid question, but the damage to your throat and tongue permanent damage?
I'm sorry that you had a rough time with the ms as well.

*Treeroot*
Dizzyness got better last night. Back this morning though but I can handle it :D
I'm planning to birth naturally with no meds so dizziness should be a piece of cake right?! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

As For Me:

I love being correct.... because I just do :dance:

So I had my blood sugar tested this morning as per dh's request as he was worried about gestational diabetes. I told him I'm having normal pregnancy symptoms but no he wouldn't listen :haha:
Anyway, blood sugar level is normal, healthy and Dr does not require any change in my diet.

Me : 1
DH : 0

Last night we also had the gender discussion and DH says according to his "study of people with kids around us" there are mostly boys and that our chances of having a girl is higher and he therefore sticks firmly to his conclusion that we are having a girl.

I think logically and say boy because all the male family members on his side have produced male offspring for the last 13+ years. BD day before O sent the faster male swimming sperm to the egg first as well as BD position. 
Plus the homemade baking soda gender tests say boy.

This one is still pending but I will let you guys know who gets the point as soon as we find out the gender :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Treeroot:
Thank you :) 
Ooooh exciting stuff, it's a pain waiting for your scans tho isn't it x 

Nillabean:
I've tried gaviscon and some other rubbish from the dr's. I'm a bit reluctant to take much else. I try the odd glass of milk but that's it really x

Wunnabubba: 
Aww thank you hehe, I must admit I can't stop looking at the pics haha. 
Yeah OH really loved the idea of the HB bear so it was him who said we would have one, can't really tell him no. 
Ohh you make me giggle as much as nilla, I love knowing I'm right to when people don't seem to listen. I think women are good at knowing their bodies so well as it is but while pregnant were like super duper in tune, or I find so any way. 
Gender guessing wise I looked at the Chinese gender chart and that predicted a girl, all my family thought girl but all OH's family have had boys first and my side girls so we were really unsure. By the time I got to the scan tho I was that wound up and worried I really didn't not care what she told us aslong as everything looks ok xx

The night before my scan I also had a dream that 3 times had something to do with a baby girl xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've had dreams about breastfeeding and I think it was a boy the one time I had the dream. Other times the gender wasn't clear.

I also don't really mind either way, it is just the waiting and not knowing now that drives me crazy. I was really tempted to find out if the local GP could do the u/s for me so that we can see the gender but he is away on 'holiday' and as mentioned previously he has terminal cancer and isn't doing very well. He might not return the practive... not sure. He is the only one at the practice that knows how to use the u/s machine and if he returns well enough it might anyway only be after I've had my 20 weeks scan.
My options of finding out the gender early is just not happening. 

I had one Chinese predictor say boy and one say girl :dohh: Like that helps me much!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I had one say girl and other say boy, one of them actually explains how it works and that's the one that's better. It works it out for you and changes your age and stuff so it's converted into how it would be using the Chinese calander. If that makes sense. 
Aww your poor doc, I can't imagine that's easy on any one!
And your very understanding hun it's lovely. I can imagine there's some people who would be kicking up a bit of a fuss x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We live in a small town with 2 GP's that live here as well. The one is sick and the other fills in for him. I'm not sure who the guy was that was here this morning, must be from another town.

I feel bad in saying it but I don't mean bad, I think our doc will probably have one of the biggest funerals this town has ever seen :(

I think I'll google some more gender ones. The one that Baby & Bump had as a featured article the one day predicted boy so maybe that is the more reliable one haha. 

I'm glad I'm not the one that decided the gender because I have no preference and if somebody told me to pick a gender right now I would not be able to :haha:
So I'm having the baby God wanted me to have... just curios to know what He picked :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I will look and see which one I used and let you know if I find it x


----------



## pink_phoenix

I t'hought there was loads but when I've gone back and looked most were predicting a boy haha. I'm sure most predicted girl when I was looking before!

Anyway it's the babycentre.com that was the one I was thinking of and that's still predicting girl. It explains what ur Chinese lunar age would be and the luna month you conceived. Give that one a go xx


----------



## mdscpa

nilllabean26 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh i feel dumb. sorry about that
> 
> ok cool. md, how did you make yours glitter and flow like that 0_0

DH made the image and the journal name... I just added the glittery stuffs from 2 or 3 sites saved the image and used the finished product for my journal link.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ladies, If DH should ever ask I might just deny saying this... but the more I think about my blood sugar level this morning the more I am becoming worried.

Before I fell pregnant I had chocolate every single day. Drank tea and coffee with sugar in etc. and my blood sugar level was 3 which the Dr (the one who is ill now) always told me was normal and healthy.

Since being pregnant I have not wanted sweet stuff so I don't eat chocolate, ice cream etc. I avoid caffeine and decaf coffee and tea makes me puke so I don't get any added sugar there either. I would therefore say that my eating habits are healthier now than before plus I'm drinking a lot of water.

My level this morning was 6 and the stand-in Dr said it should not be above 6.1.... He told me I don't have to worry but looking at 6 vs 6.1 I feel like my level is high and then you compare that 6 to when I actually ate sugar and had a level of 3!

Now I'm scared and paranoid and wondering if the medical staff around here actually know what is going on or if I am worrying about nothing. Sorry I don't mean to babble...


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Had my first gender dream last night and confirmed my feeling/thoughts of a girl.


----------



## mdscpa

i always dreamed that my baby is a girl but the oddest was 3 days ago. I gave birth and two men claimed as the father but they are both my DH. It was like DH has an identical twin... :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

Maybe u can get a second opinion.I Also know that pregnancy Center make a lot of things better/worse. My anemia was bad and my hematologist told keep my red blood cells were abnormal be side the storage count is low Watever. The point is when I fell pregnant, I hadn't taken my iron pills for over a month and I was so worried, but it corrected itself.I was so shocked. A few things have gotten worse. So maybe That's just something that gets higher since ur pregnant and not really anything to do with what ur eating. Did you express how low they were when u ate more sweets? And check to see if anything can be taken to lower it because u don't feel comfy on the borderline. I hope all is well thiugh


WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ladies, If DH should ever ask I might just deny saying this... but the more I think about my blood sugar level this morning the more I am becoming worried.
> 
> Before I fell pregnant I had chocolate every single day. Drank tea and coffee with sugar in etc. and my blood sugar level was 3 which the Dr (the one who is ill now) always told me was normal and healthy.
> 
> Since being pregnant I have not wanted sweet stuff so I don't eat chocolate, ice cream etc. I avoid caffeine and decaf coffee and tea makes me puke so I don't get any added sugar there either. I would therefore say that my eating habits are healthier now than before plus I'm drinking a lot of water.
> 
> My level this morning was 6 and the stand-in Dr said it should not be above 6.1.... He told me I don't have to worry but looking at 6 vs 6.1 I feel like my level is high and then you compare that 6 to when I actually ate sugar and had a level of 3!
> 
> Now I'm scared and paranoid and wondering if the medical staff around here actually know what is going on or if I am worrying about nothing. Sorry I don't mean to babble...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks, I didn't mention the low part at the time as I was just relieved that it was "normal" 
The problem is I'm remembering all this crap and it's after the fact now. 

I'm going to try an reach a nurse at the clinic to see what their opinion is on it.

One of the ladies on FB just advised that she is diabetic with levels of 6.6 so mine is still on the low side. Also even though I'm not eating sweets I have to avoid bad carbs like white bread etc and try more wholegrains. So I'll def take her advice as well.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

mdscpa said:


> i always dreamed that my baby is a girl but the oddest was 3 days ago. I gave birth and two men claimed as the father but they are both my DH. It was like DH has an identical twin... :haha:

Let's hope that doesn't turn into deja vu :haha: Your DH would have a lot to answer for!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just a quick update. I phoned the Dr of this morning again and told him about pre-pregnancy sugar levels.
He advised reassured me my levels are just fine and even though 6 to 6.1 seems close I am not borderline.

He suggested that after 20 weeks we do the tests that they normally do where you drink the glucose etc. 

So I'm okay for now... I just had to get him to explain it better so that I could actually understand it better. He seems 100% convinced nothing is wrong.


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Just a quick update. I phoned the Dr of this morning again and told him about pre-pregnancy sugar levels.
> He advised reassured me my levels are just fine and even though 6 to 6.1 seems close I am not borderline.
> 
> He suggested that after 20 weeks we do the tests that they normally do where you drink the glucose etc.
> 
> So I'm okay for now... I just had to get him to explain it better so that I could actually understand it better. He seems 100% convinced nothing is wrong.

That's good to hear! :) glad u called. And did information a glucose test early on as well? I did one at 12 weeks,but they want me to do another soon.I don't know why if I was told everything was fine the first time. But I'm glad u got some reassurance; )


----------



## pink_phoenix

Glad thinks seem ok wunna. I don't really know anything about blood sugars and stuff I'm pretty usless. I know i'll get tested at some point aswell due to me being 'obese' lol
Thinking of you tho, hope ur feeling ok x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm feeling surprisingly good :D
No dizziness at the moment and my thirst seems to be bearable.

He gave me other figures of how they will only classify you as diabetic if you go over 7.8 (South African measurements). I just don't know why I insist on always 2nd guessing the Dr's

Grrrrrr still 26 days till my scan.... but hey at least I'm 17 weeks tomorrow and get to do a bump pic :dance:


----------



## Sarah1508

> *Sarah*
> Pardon if this is a stupid question, but the damage to your throat and tongue permanent damage?
> I'm sorry that you had a rough time with the ms as well.

Haha not a silly question at all, it was because of hyperemesis that I was being sick so often that I actually had no food or even fluid in the end to be sick up so stomach acid was all I was sick and it ended up irritating my throat so much I got blisters down it and severe tummy pain as well and as for my tongue it was full of blisters and swollen tastebuds (I didn't even know taste buds could get swolen!? :haha: ) the tummy pain has settled down but flares back up whenever I am sick which has calmed down a lot now only being a handful of times a day but I'm still getting irritated by being sick up stomach acid even though I can keep some fluid and food down now. As for my throat that has got better now and isn't a constant pain anymore (only when I'm being sick) and the blisters have gone from my tongue but tmi but the badly inflamed tastebuds just fell off along with the top layer of my tongue :sick: so my tummy and throat haven't been damaged for long but as for my tongue I'm not sure .. As it is atm I can't eat anything even slightly spicey whereas before I LOVED hot food the hotter the better even could eat raw jalapeños :haha: but now anything even slightly hot burns the hell out of my mouth :dohh: I hope it goes back to normal eventually! 

Sorry you had to read all the I'm terrible at rambling.... :dohh: :haha: :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No hun don't be sorry, I wanted to know.

It sounds so sore and terrible. Sorry you had to go through that and I too hope it gets better for you soon.

Except for us waiting for gender scans together I think we have spicey in common. I had nachos the other night and almost cried when we got home and the restaurant forgot to add the jalepenos. I didn't eat much because it wasn't hot enought. DH had the rest for lunch the next day and sent me a message saying something was seriously wrong with me because the nachos was too hot too handle.

Just like his wife :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

I've felt baby move all morning. Stronger than I did at 16 weeks. it's so amazing. When I felt him, I put on the belly buds of me talking and singing and he got still.after I stopped the recording, he would be active again. It was nice feeling that.

On a side note. When u guys are laying on your back and u stare at your tummy and breath very softly, can you see your stomach pulsate to the beat of your heart? It's not extreme but very subtle. I've felt this for a while and used to think that was the baby lol but it was way to much of a rhythm


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww Sarah that sounds awful! I didn't realise being sick could make you so poorly!! :hugs:

Wow nillabean I've not tried that but that sound amazing xx


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Aww Sarah that sounds awful! I didn't realise being sick could make you so poorly!! :hugs:
> 
> Wow nillabean I've not tried that but that sound amazing xx

tried wat? its not something i tried lol. it was just me staring at my stomach past couple of weeks and seeing my stomach move to heartbeat. have u checked to see if this happens to you?


----------



## thurl30

Thanks for all the lovely messages ladies :flower: my scan went as well as it could have given that I have THE MOST awkward baby ever!! Baby just wouldn't cooperate and so they couldn't do a proper check, the did manage to check a few bits and that was all fine, but there was quite a lot they couldn't such as the spine, the four chambers and the size of the heart and baby just wouldn't move so then scan has to be repeated in 3 weeks time, I'm booked in for 6th Feb. My baby wouldn't move at our 12 week scan either so they couldn't do the NT measurement, I honestly couldn't believe it when the sonographer said again that baby wasn't cooperating :dohh: On the plus side, they did show me my cervix and it's long and closed, so that's really helped reassure me after the pains I reported having earlier in the week phew! 

Wunna in pleased your doctor has given you some reassurance, the glucose tolerance test is done at 28 weeks, mine was booked at my consultant appointment when I was 16 weeks so I don't reckon you will have to wait much longer to get a date


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Aww Sarah that sounds awful! I didn't realise being sick could make you so poorly!! :hugs:
> 
> Wow nillabean I've not tried that but that sound amazing xx
> 
> tried wat? its not something i tried lol. it was just me staring at my stomach past couple of weeks and seeing my stomach move to heartbeat. have u checked to see if this happens to you?Click to expand...

I ment I'd not tried Just relaxing and watching my belly, I am going to try it tho


----------



## pink_phoenix

Glad scan went well ( apart from baby not co-operating haha) and you get an extra chance to have a scan :) that's got to be exciting xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: I'm glad you had a good scan Thurl and sorry baby wasn't working with you guys. Little rebel on your hands I'd say :D

Nilla, I'm so happy that you are feeling the movements again and then much stronger at that as well!
I get sore if I lie on my back but if I take a bath I can lie on my back as there is some weight relief. Being a bit overweight, I could see that pulse before I was pregnant :haha:

Pink, you should try relaxing and doing deep breaths. I promise you if you mini meditate for like 10 minutes it makes the world of difference.

I had a big fight with dh but hey he can be an a$$ like only men can be. I cannot remember when last I had a shaking cry like I did. Anyway I went to bed at 6pm, got up now to have a snack and will probably go back now (10pm) Just not feeling it. At least when I'm sleeping nobody can be mean to me :D


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :yipee: I'm glad you had a good scan Thurl and sorry baby wasn't working with you guys. Little rebel on your hands I'd say :D
> 
> Nilla, I'm so happy that you are feeling the movements again and then much stronger at that as well!
> I get sore if I lie on my back but if I take a bath I can lie on my back as there is some weight relief. Being a bit overweight, I could see that pulse before I was pregnant :haha:
> 
> Pink, you should try relaxing and doing deep breaths. I promise you if you mini meditate for like 10 minutes it makes the world of difference.
> 
> I had a big fight with dh but hey he can be an a$$ like only men can be. I cannot remember when last I had a shaking cry like I did. Anyway I went to bed at 6pm, got up now to have a snack and will probably go back now (10pm) Just not feeling it. At least when I'm sleeping nobody can be mean to me :D

sorry wunna. Hopefully u guys have a better day tomorrow. I've been like that more than I would've liked in my pregnancy so hopefully we can al be stress free and or overcome negative emotions when others aren't 'There' . :hugs:
Have a hope nap good

BTW when as t does weight have to do with the pulse? So a person with a flat stomach won't see it? And the reason I can see it now is because my stomach is fatter? Oh geesh:nope:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Nilla :hugs:

I just assumed it was because of my belly fat that it was easier to see it pulse when I lay in the water :shrug: 

It has been about 6 years since I had a flat tummy and back then I didn't look at myself for changes and things like that so not proven.


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks Nilla :hugs:
> 
> I just assumed it was because of my belly fat that it was easier to see it pulse when I lay in the water :shrug:
> 
> It has been about 6 years since I had a flat tummy and back then I didn't look at myself for changes and things like that so not proven.

Lol OK Thanks. And above I meant to say have a good nap. Who knows what I was thinking when I typed that 0_o Cant blame it on autocorrect either lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah no worries, pregnant brain makes us do funny things! You still doing okay with dh away?


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahah no worries, pregnant brain makes us do funny things! You still doing okay with dh away?

Thanks for asking. Yes I'm doing fine: ) not so negative and depressing. I wanted to know he made it safely throughout the flights, but I've asked for no calls or texts for a couple days. I think the reboot should be good for him as well.

AND I'VE FIGUREDOUT WHY MY CAT WHINES AT NIGHT.. ItS because of hubby. He's quiet now that He's gone, but I think he just wants attention from hubby. I'm around all day so he doesn't need me at night lol. So last night he was so quiet and calm. usually he cries and cries. So I'm gonna ask him to pet the little one more when he comes home from work. Spoiled brat

By the way they accepted our offer on the home and he went for the inspection before he left and there were a few things Wrong. Broken sink pipe... faulty area on roof. A few more..so we are just waiting on a response from the sellers to see what they will do. Hopefully they will willingly fox it


Are any of u guys moving during this pregnancy? Started your nursery? Planning on painting anything? What color themes are u thinking about


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great news about the house and fx the sellers will fix it!!

I desperately want to start on the nursery because the 2 spare rooms are each cluttered with baby things. 1 still needs to be converted. Waiting for dh to build a closet and then I'll get going. White walls. I have light brown and white as main colours and will pop with pink or blue depending on gender. I'll post pics when we get going. Nesting urge kicked in big time :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww wunna :hugs: men are crap arnt they!!
Hope ur ok x

Nillabean: I can't decorate as we live in a rented house :( 
Not moved yet but we are planning on moving as soon as we can due to needing more space. Only have two bedrooms and OH's kids stay every other weekend so at somepoint will need 3 bedrooms. 
Yeah I think a bit of time away can do the world of good some times. Every so often I go to my mum and dads for the weekend just to have some space. Doubt we would work if I didn't get that time to me x


----------



## SmartieMeUp

We can't decorate either due to renting :( We won't be moving any time soon, but looking more into it after baby is born and going for a 3-bed. Only down side to it is that it's going to add an extra minimum of £175 to rent a month.


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Aww wunna :hugs: men are crap arnt they!!
> Hope ur ok x
> 
> Nillabean: I can't decorate as we live in a rented house :(
> Not moved yet but we are planning on moving as soon as we can due to needing more space. Only have two bedrooms and OH's kids stay every other weekend so at somepoint will need 3 bedrooms.
> Yeah I think a bit of time away can do the world of good some times. Every so often I go to my mum and dads for the weekend just to have some space. Doubt we would work if I didn't get that time to me x

 hopefully u guys get to move soon. If u did have the option do decorate, what colors would u like?


The new house has like light grey walls so I don't think that will be painted over. I think I will go with grey quite and light blue theme. I've always liked brown with green. Or brown with pink.. brown with blue for some reason, but I'd prefer it to match. I'm anticipating putting in some wok

And Thanks wunna.lol when r u going to sleep?


----------



## Sarah1508

WunnaBubba2 said:


> No hun don't be sorry, I wanted to know.
> 
> It sounds so sore and terrible. Sorry you had to go through that and I too hope it gets better for you soon.
> 
> Except for us waiting for gender scans together I think we have spicey in common. I had nachos the other night and almost cried when we got home and the restaurant forgot to add the jalepenos. I didn't eat much because it wasn't hot enought. DH had the rest for lunch the next day and sent me a message saying something was seriously wrong with me because the nachos was too hot too handle.
> 
> Just like his wife :haha:

Thanks it has eased off a bit but been told it will most likely last all pregnancy since it hasn't stopped yet :dohh: hope my tongue goes back to normal soon though! Missing hot food so much it's the best right :haha: 



pink_phoenix said:


> Aww Sarah that sounds awful! I didn't realise being sick could make you so poorly!! :hugs:
> 
> Wow nillabean I've not tried that but that sound amazing xx

Thanks hun easing off a bit now and hopefully won't have to go stay in hospital again anytime soon! :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I like 3 plain walls and one with like a mural, I'd have done a jungle theme for a boy and carebears and my little pony for a girl x just painted on over lining paper so could come down at any point if need be x
I like brown and pink or blue and brown nilla, seems very classic and clean x

I've got my fingers crossed for you Sarah u don't have to go back in till baby arrives, being in hospital is the worst, especially when ur pregnant, I was in over night and that was bad enough x

Can any one else feel where in tummy baby is? 
I just used my Doppler and normally I feel for where my tummy is hardest so I know I'm on my uturus and normally she's lying low in the right side only tonight my tummy was soft in the normal place and found it was rock hard high on the left. Like level with my belly button. Put the Doppler on and was like someone was flicking the probe it was that loud. And the 1st time I've managed to get it to count the HB. Got up to an impressive 151 haha xx


----------



## Sarah1508

^Thanks :hugs: hope so too! 

And yes I can always feel a hard bit where baby is lying , that's only if I'm lying down too because my belly fat flattens out a bit :haha: baby does seem to have a favourite spot like you've said so I normaly don't even have to look as soon as I place the doppler on my tummy I hear the heartbeat loud and clear but there has been the occasional time where ive had to have a quick feel for the hard baby lump haha as bubba has decided to explore! :haha: :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'd been putting the Doppler really low down like just above my pubic bone, then went to the MW and she found it just under my belly button. Think she said top of the fundus??? What ever that is lol
After that I just tried it where she did it haha. 

Could always feel a hard part of my tummy it's just moved and grown haha xx


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> I like 3 plain walls and one with like a mural, I'd have done a jungle theme for a boy and carebears and my little pony for a girl x just painted on over lining paper so could come down at any point if need be x
> I like brown and pink or blue and brown nilla, seems very classic and clean x
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for you Sarah u don't have to go back in till baby arrives, being in hospital is the worst, especially when ur pregnant, I was in over night and that was bad enough x
> 
> Can any one else feel where in tummy baby is?
> I just used my Doppler and normally I feel for where my tummy is hardest so I know I'm on my uturus and normally she's lying low in the right side only tonight my tummy was soft in the normal place and found it was rock hard high on the left. Like level with my belly button. Put the Doppler on and was like someone was flicking the probe it was that loud. And the 1st time I've managed to get it to count the HB. Got up to an impressive 151 haha xx

thats cute :p

and yyesterday was actually the first day where i oculd feel exact spot. i used doppler again today and baby was in the exact same area when i push dodwn to feel. i could never feel from the outside before. and now it feels like my uterus blows up and expands right before i have to go pee all of a sudden( not even a 5 min warning geesh) . but i can literally feel it hardening right then and there. its crazy. bab is like a tiny bit bellow my belly button at the moment.


and woohoooo. glad u got to get a hearbeat count for the first time. thats awesome. sorry it took so long. hopefully u will find it fast now everytime!!! especially awesome if she was moving and it read the heart beat:thumbup:

ps at 17 weeks, i dont think u should be that low to look for the heartbeat. that uterus is growing ;p


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry Nilla, I fell asleep shortly after posting nursery colours. I like the ideas you ladies have. 
Pink, I can totally see you with a mural wall :D

A while ago I mentioned I feel my uterus best after :sex: and orgasm :blush: because it contracts and becomes harder. So this morning when it did that I was soooooooo surprised at how much bigger and higher up the area that hardens is.
I totally also tested my doppler above my pubic bone the whole time, Pink :D


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sorry Nilla, I fell asleep shortly after posting nursery colours. I like the ideas you ladies have.
> Pink, I can totally see you with a mural wall :D
> 
> A while ago I mentioned I feel my uterus best after :sex: and orgasm :blush: because it contracts and becomes harder. So this morning when it did that I was soooooooo surprised at how much bigger and higher up the area that hardens is.
> I totally also tested my doppler above my pubic bone the whole time, Pink :D

Glad u guys made up:thumbup::happydance: lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaha, thx Nilla!


----------



## nilllabean26

I posted in third tri about my symptoms. Couodnt go to sleep because I kept waking up with painful cramps in my uterus area. Nothing in vagina or pressure down there but for a period of over 4 heard it kept starting and stopping. 

Anywho. Can't call ambulance Cuz they won't be able to take me back home. In the morning, I'm going to drive to labor and deliver because the clinic I go to is closed on weekends. I would go now but I have no energy and it's 2 am and an hour away. I'm already anxious and not ready for the drive. 

Called hubby qnd he wants me to go asap. I would like to see of it subsides or if anything else happens. I used Doppler and hr was 125 and He's pretty active right now. I'm feeling him love nonstop. That is giving me a bit of hope though.

I really hope I can push myself to go to the hospital. I've gone a month with torn ligaments in my knee before seeing the doctor. It hasn't been til recently where hubby kind of forces me to be seen. 

Have a good day everyone. Hope all is well. Will update with this matter later.Or maybe not


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Nilla I hope everythign is okay and that you manage to get to the Dr sooner rather than later just to be on the safe side.

I'm glad baby is being active but if you are not comfy he might me acting up due to stress?? I sure hope not! 
Thinking of you and please let us know how you are :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

It's wasn't untill MW found heart beat around my belly button area I stopped looking so low for it haha! Everyone kept saying ' oh u have to look a lot lower than u think' haha and always found it pretty much straight away so never thought to look else where for HB. I actually got what felt like a little push after using Doppler but I think it might be just coincidence as it only happened once but make be laugh because it was almost like a 'piss off and leave me alone' or 'stop prodding me' from baby. I doubt it was but still made me grin like an idiot haha x

Oh nilla I hope your ok, I agree with DH and wunna get urself off the to hospital as soon as you can. Glad that he's active and ur still getting anot of movement and really got my FX's pains are just nothing x

Glad you make up wunna, arguing is just awful when preggo, I get over emotional and end up a sweaty, snotty, panicking mess haha, it's not a pretty sight x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nilla, I hope you are okay?? :hugs:

Thanks for the understanding Pink, I call it my ugly cry :haha:
I normally leave the room for that and go and lie on the bed to calm down. Don't want dh see me blowing snot bubbles :rofl:


----------



## nilllabean26

i called hoping she would tell me its nothing but she saidto come in. im on my way to labor and delivery now. im so anxious. tried to call hubby but it so early over there. im upset his phone isnt on loud but i cant think about that right now. everything is getting me worked up and i really just want to stay home. im so scared. ttyl ladies


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck hun! I'm sure you guys are fine and that they just need to make 100% sure of it!

Please let us know what happend :hugs: and prayers!


----------



## pink_phoenix

wunna; oh no if OH is why im upset i let him see how bad i get haha like a see what youve done!!
id wipe my snot bubbles on him if i didnt think he'd knock me out hahaha!
if its anything else i tend to go shut myself away or go out in the car and cry in peace!

oh nilla please let us know how you get on, will be thinking of you, sending you lots of love and positive thoughts :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nilla, I really hope you are okay? :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies, sorry I'm on and off posting I'm not good at keeping up!

Wunna happy 17 weeks :)

Nilla I hope you're ok, sending lots of positive vibes :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Thurl! I appreciate it :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Happy 17wks wunna xx

Oh I really hope nilla is ok


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink! :D

I hope she is okay too, I hope she's not posting because of technical reasons or something because I'm worried now


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah me too x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Is it bad I've got most of the stuff I need now?? Just a changing table and a few bits of clothes left haha! 
Ode red our cot and a baby food blender and bottles yesterday and our next stage car seat and the isofix base to do the new one and our existing car seat are at the shop with last payments due in Feb! Feel a bit like maybe I've done it all too fast! Xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No I don't think it is bad! I'm a bit jealous :haha:

We started on the nursery this weekend. By that I mean it use to be a spare bedroom so I dismantled the wooden frame beds :ninja:
Yes I can use men's tools as well LOL
Cot is in there, baby bath is in there, the over 400 nappies I have bought is in there. We still need a lot of clothes, toiletries, changing table, nursing chair, heater and many more. I actually feel so unorganized!

My main concern now is that dh needs to build the closet in the room and he is procrastinating... I'm trying to explain to him that in 3 weeks I'll be 5 months pregnant, we find out the baby's gender. Then the month after that it is my sister's bacholerette, after that her wedding and after that I'll be 8 months and so on.
He just doesn't seem to feel my nesting urge and sense of urgency :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Just catching up on this now :dohh: really hope nilla and bubba are okay sending out my prayers :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

Wow you ladies are super organised! I've literally only bought a few blankets so far :dohh: I guess I do have a lot of Kian's old stuff though haha , just really waiting to find out the gender before we start proper shopping did the same last time too tbh :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes Sarah, I'm really worried about her as she hasn't updated us since yesterday when she left to go to hospital :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm also waiting for the gender to start going crazy! 
I think my urgency in wanting it all done now is because I'm not huge yet and I have a bit of energy now :)

I'll cut dh some slack this week, he seems to be coming down with a cold. Poor thing doesn't take well to being sick.

Top point of annoyance today is having washed all the bedding from the spare room and hanging it out to dry just in time for the rain to hit :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

Fingers crossed everything is okay and she's just not posted due to being tired or something :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

You ladies rock..... We haven't even bought anything yet... But we started looking last Friday... Maybe we'll wait for our 20 weeks scan before we hit the mall....


----------



## pink_phoenix

I bought some neutral stuff like vests and towels first then left the big stuff till we found out gender. 
Ohh I forgot about a nursing chair....must add that to my list. I've just ordered our changing table and got a baby carrier sling haha! 
I'm sure I'll find all sorts more I want. My friends little girl is due in Feb and all she keeps telling me is don't buy anything haha so she can off load to me so she's got lots of room haha x

I'm hoping nillas ok, keep checking back to see if she's wrote anything anywhere else x


----------



## treeroot

Do you ladies have a budget for baby stuff? We haven't bought anything yet, and have only just started looking. Of course so far the things I _really_ want seem to be the most expensive, though most of the stuff that gets me excited is for when they'll be a little bit older, so I won't need it for a newborn.


----------



## smoore

I keep checking in to see if nilla posted. Thinking of you and baby. I hope all is alright!


----------



## smoore

As for buying stuff - we had a lot from Connor already. Crib, changing table, rocking chair, bumbo, boppy, jumperoo. 

Family friends who know they are done passed on to us - swing, bassinet, bouncy chair, playmat, and are selling us for pretty much highway robbery (meaning they are getting robbed - great deal) a whole bedroom set, including all the wall hangings, bedding, etc. 

The only big items we need to register for are pretty much car seat, highchair, baby monitor, and stroller. Then, any smaller stuff. I can't wait to start making up the room and have been dying to buy a bunch of little girl clothes. 

However, I know my sister is throwing a shower and inviting about 60 family and friends. Plus, my family has already been buying a ton of baby girl clothes (my parents have 8 grandsons - first granddaughter!), so I'm pretty much putting myself on hold until after the shower! (in April at some point)


----------



## Sarah1508

Uhh ohhh I couldn't resist but start to count down the days.... :dohh: :haha: this time I better get to see my wee bubba!! Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay I'm on my phone so hoping I can remember to add everyone's questions etc.

We don't have a budget as such on baby items, but we try to buy what is necessary and not luxury at this stage. The crib/cot is a family antiqye :D Dh is 46 years old and he was the 1st to sleep in it, then dh, and long after BIL's 2 sons. So I'm more than happy to have it for dh's child. My mom bought the stroller and bedding for us.

Everyone also keeps telling me that I shouldn't buy lots of clothes as people do that at the baby shower :D

I have however started buying diapers in various sizes now already. I have 330 0-5kg diapers, over 100 5-9kg diapers and over a 100 9-11kg diapers. 

Dh being the clown he is asked if the kg on die diaper is for the amount of poo it will hold. I swore death upon him if he left the baby's diaper to gather 5kg of poo :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah, sometimes the countdown drags but sometimes it is nice to know exactly how many days are left :D You're getting your scan 1 day before me! I'm soooo on the edge op my seat the whole time! I cannot wait anymore!


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: I can't help it Wunna... With all the things you said, the last part made me :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Don't worry after I gave him a talking to I had to leave the room to :rofl: in another room. I know he knows better but he can purposefully be such a clown.

We both love being funny / silly so hopefully our baby is happy go lucky as well :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

yeah my other half is a bit of a muppet at times haha!he thinks hes much funnier than he actually is!
poor sod


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahah Pink, DH sometimes tells me I'm breaking my bum laughing over nothing. So I also find myself funnier than I apparently am :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

He thinks he's funnier than he is at the wrong times, he thinks everything can be cured with humour and at times I just wanna swipe for him ha! 
I just am that damn funny!! Haha! Only kidding x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Now that you mention it my dh can also find the worst times to be funny. Like when I'm trying to be serious! :dohh:


----------



## thurl30

Ladies I'm really freaking out, I ordered all the bits for our nursery today and most of it is being delivered tomorrow, I'm now thinking I shouldn't have done it this early and I could be jinxing things seeing as I haven't had a complete anatomy scan yet, do you think I should have waited?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

17 Weeks Bump Pic

I look... HUGE today :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/03gqcu9.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

thurl30 said:


> Ladies I'm really freaking out, I ordered all the bits for our nursery today and most of it is being delivered tomorrow, I'm now thinking I shouldn't have done it this early and I could be jinxing things seeing as I haven't had a complete anatomy scan yet, do you think I should have waited?

I don't think you should have waited hun! We have lots of nursery things as well and I haven't had a scan either.

My mom started buying stuff when I announced at 3w6d. I announced that early (even on FB) because I am a firm believer in positive thinking. 

You owe it to yourself and your baby to enjoy absolutely every single second of your pregnancy and buying things for your baby is so much fun! So why not?? :hugs:


----------



## smoore

thurl30 said:


> Ladies I'm really freaking out, I ordered all the bits for our nursery today and most of it is being delivered tomorrow, I'm now thinking I shouldn't have done it this early and I could be jinxing things seeing as I haven't had a complete anatomy scan yet, do you think I should have waited?

I don't think there is such a thing as jinxing it. :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I haven't had my anatomy scan yet either, and had started buying after 12 weeks x

Aww wunna what a lovely bump!! X


----------



## thurl30

Awww lovely bump pic :thumbup:

Thanks ladies, I wish I could just chill and enjoy being pregnant, I'm just constantly so worried, you're right though positive thinking, I'm going to change my mindset :) :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies. 

DH is 43 so I chances are this might be 1st and only child... one never knows though.

Anyway that is why I allowed myself to get ALL IN from the get go because I dont know if I'll get another chance etc.


----------



## kit603

I don't think you'll jinx it Thurl, I'm sure it'll be fine and hopefully having all the nursery stuff will finally let you get properly excited about having a baby instead of worrying about the pregnancy - things are going well so far :hugs: 

We've got quite a bit of stuff for baby already, but mostly because we aren't too fussy about needing everything brand new and my dad/step-mum had a baby a couple of years ago and knew we were trying so asked if we wanted them to save a few bits.

They're giving us a Moses basket with stand, which was hardly used because he was a big baby and was in hospital a couple of weeks so by time he came home they only used it a couple of weeks then decided to move him into cot. We also bought them their baby monitor when he was born, so they're giving us that back for our baby lol.

They swapped their travel system for a lighter stroller when he was only a few months old and we were pregnant at the time (later miscarried) so we bought the travel system from them really cheap (like £50) so we'd have been stupid to say no, and that's in the attic at the min. It's got car seat and isofix base too.

We also have another car seat suitable from birth with a sure fix base that's only been used a couple of times - we bought it for when we babysat because my old car didn't have isofix points. We'll use that as a spare or for people looking after baby (grandparents etc). 

We've also got the complete tommee tippee feeding set because it was on a really good deal last time I was pregnant and we bought it then as well as a manual breast pump and a few little bits like Moses basket bedding, changing bag, baby bath etc

We aren't buying anything this pregnancy until after my next scan but then we will be starting the nursery :cloud9: 

Wish me luck for the anatomy scan please, so nervous! Its tomorrow at 10am, hopefully we will be finding out gender.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh wow Kit you guys sound sorted to me!

Sorry about your previous loss :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure it will be great! Excited for you. Please let us know how it went!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Good luck kit x


----------



## Sarah1508

I really don't know how to say this and feel just terrible for feeling this way but I've felt like this for the past few months and it's really getting to me now.... I don't feel like I'm bonding with this baby as much as I did with my first when I was pregnant with him.... I don't know if it's because I've been so ill and wiped out with the HG this time (which I didn't have last time) or maybe because I'm busy looking after my son to even remember I'm actually pregnant sometimes :dohh: or even that I don't feel to great atm because I'm starting to feel the effects of having my anti ds (which I need to function on s daily basis) being lowered by half because I'm pregnant ... I really don't know what's wrong with me ... :cry: 

Honestly I'm worried that what if even when this baby is born I don't bond with him/her as much as I did my first :cry: 
I know it's an awful thing to say and I wish I could feel differently , I mean I love this baby with all my heart I have absolutely no doubt about that it's just the fact that I'm not enjoying this pregnancy really so far compared to last time where I just absolutely loved every second (even giving birth was amazing!) and this time has just been the complete opposite not just with symptoms but with other family/personal (so so many) matters that would take too long to get into it all tbh and I'm just freaking out a bit that I might not have the same connection with this baby :cry: 

Please don't think badly of me for feeling this way, I feel bad enough as it is myself.. I know I am so so lucky to not just be blessed with one but two beautiful children and I am so so grateful for that! I just needed to vent it out to anyone who wasn't family because I never want them to know I'm feeling this way.. And tbh I just needed to write it out too to just get it out of my head if that makes sense and maybe try make sense of why I'm feeling this way myself... 


P.s wunna love your little bump! :flower:


----------



## treeroot

Sarah - Guilt is such a viscous cycle. You have nothing to feel guilty about!

*It is ok to feel the way you are feeling. You are not a bad person or mother because of these feelings.*


Also, these types of feelings are much more common then most think - simply because woman are ashamed to vocalize how they feel. 
The fact that you enjoyed every minute of you're last pregnancy is fantastic, but probably the more unusual scenario:).

Give yourself a break. And a hug.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thinking of you nila. Hope you are okay. 

Sarah, I'm pretty sure not every pregnancy feels amazing. This is my first and I'm so in love with my little one already but I havent enjoyed being pregnant so far. Nearly every day I'm saying "being pregnant isn't fun...why does it seem lovely in the movies?" Maybe this time it's the same for you. I think what you are feeling is normal. Chin up chuck X


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck Kit... Im sure everything will be fine... Can't wait to see your updates. :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Sarah, 
I know exactly how u feel, I havent bonded at all with little one. My scans have been horrendous because I've been so worked up and adamant that its going to be bad news I've just ruined it for my self. I'm already dreading my 20 wks scan after giving my self a right telling off after the early gender scan for getting so upset and ruining it for both me and OH. I can't shake this awful feeling of dread and that something is going to happen and it's really prevented me form being bonded or happy or enjoying my pregnancy. Got all our stuff ordered like cots and stuff and all I can think is that I've done it too soon and it's all going to have to go back!
And the guilt is eating away at me, I know I should be over the moon to even be in the position I am but I just can't seem to let go enough to enjoy it. 
Having no control over it also causes me issues I think, I struggle a lot with mental health and OCD and that feeling of loss of control has me on the verg of panic attacks constantly. I don't think I'll stop feeling like this till bub arrives but then I've got a whole different kind of stress and issues to contend with. I just keep trying to tell my self that when it's all done and someone passes me her for the first time all the trouble and the issues and the anxiety with just melt away, even if it's just for a brief second. 
Sorry for the long post but I just wanted to let u know ur not alone in how u feel, as pp have mentioned it's more common than you think to feel disconnected from the baby. And it's not always an instantaneous bond once it arrives either ( yet another source of panic for me) but at the end of the day baby is part you and part of your partner and nothing will ever change that and if it take 2 seconds, 2 hours or 2 months to bond then that's fine. It will come when it's ready xx
Don't ever be put off expressing how you feel because you don't think people will understand, confidence is the easiest mask to fake and underneath a person can be waging war with them selves over things that may seem silly to other people but atleast here there will always be someone who understands exactly what ur going thru or have enough about them to do what they can to support you x


----------



## oceania

Sarah, I think it's absolutely normal to feel that way and I think it's good that you can talk about how you feel, atleast it helps me when I do. I have days when I feel really in love with the baby and excited and days when I am like blah, I hate this -- I think it's hormonal for me, I am very emotional and can feel sad or angry easily, ever since I got pregnant. I know I love my baby and will do anything to protect him/her but sometimes I feel down. It's also good to know that not everyone gets the falling in love feeling right after giving birth (I dont know how you felt with your first) but sometimes it takes time. :hugs::flower: 

Is anyone else taking pregnancy and preparing for baby quite easy? I don't feel worried about giving birth or babys health, am I weird? I just trust that everything will go fine. I haven't read any parenting books or baby care books, I somehow trust it to come naturally and I feel like I'll rather ask my mom or a friend for real advice when the time comes rather than cram through books. I also havent bought much for baby and will get mostly used stuff as a lot of items at this stage will be used for such a short time. I'm just trying to enjoy these last months on my own, before family life begins as I know it will be a looonnggg time before I will be alone again. So I'm not rushing through pregnancy either.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah, don't feel like you have to apologise to us for what you are feeling hun! We are here to be a shoulder to cry on and a ear to listen to you :hugs:

I dont think you are any worse of a mom for not feeling the bond now. Every pregnancy is different even in the same women. I am so sure that as soon as that little one is in your arms you'll start bonding (if not sooner).

If it helps any, I always envisioned myself talking to my baby and constantly rubbing my belly etc before I was pregnant. Now I'm pregnant and I'm not talking to my belly or rubbing it. I think the rubbing is because I don't feel baby yet. So even for me it is different and it feels like I'm not bonding they way we had in our visions! But as you said we love our babies very much already and I think there is no bond greater that the fact that you love your baby! :hugs:


----------



## kit603

Thanks for the well wishes everyone :) Our scan went quite well, but baby was being particularly stubborn and awkward! 

Baby was in a really awkward position so the ultrasound technician was really struggling to get all the measurements she needed - mainly the spine and the heart/chambers, so she sent me out and asked me to go up and down a few flights of stairs to try and encourage baby to move, which baby did... into a worse position :haha: Baby ended up on it's stomach (spine upwards) with its arms over its chest, hands over its face and legs firmly crossed. So, she did get the spine measurements in the end but no heart measurements or gender and she couldn't check the lip either because the hands were over the face.

She did say the measurements she could take looked ok though, I've got to go for a repeat anatomy scan in 2 weeks - 2nd Feb.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Forgive me if I miss someone but I sometimes struggle to keep track of everyone's weekly milestones, so here goes...

Happy 21 weeks Thurl!
Happy 18 weeks Pink!
Happy 19 weeks Smoore!
Happy 19 weeks Sarah!

Oceania, I think I'm similiar to you. I'm not worried about baby's health either. I had 2 scares (sugar and kidney pipe infection) and even while on antibiotics I had faith that all was well. If you are weird then I'll be weird with you :D


----------



## treeroot

Glad the scan went well Kit

I'm not worried about the baby either oceania. But I have other concerns; like my house is a disaster and not even close to fit for a newborn right now (dog and cat + minimal cleaning = fur everywhere). I know we'll get everything together in time, but I always feel so overwhelmed that I can't seem to get started. But this is nothing new due to being pregnant. And that's really my only concern, other then thinking I could be eating and exercising better.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad it went well Kit but sorry that baby didn't play with! But if you look at the glass half full you get another scan pretty soon :dance:

OMW Treeroot, I could have said what you said in your post... I'm also thinking about the house part, dh still needs to build a closet in the nursery, then child proofing, I too have 2 cats and a big alsation dog and they all just love shedding... 
I spring cleaned the nursery this weekend though and since then the door has been closed... no pets allowed :D

Some cuteness coming - my eldest cat who is still my baby has decided she is not quite ready for baby yet and a few nights ago before I cleaned out the spare room to turn it into a nursery I found her sleeping in the pram... my heart melted just there :D
Lets all say aaaaaaaaahhhhh :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww kit glad scan went ok even if bub wasn't in a co-operating mood. 

Awww wunna that's adorable :cloud9: 
These are the things I'm missing most about loosing my fur baby last year. 
I found out I was expecting the 1st time while she was poorly and thought she would make it till bub arriving but sadly we lost her in April. Then the stress and heart break from that coupled with a few other issues led to me loosing the bub in may! All I wanted was my kiara to meet my baby before she went but it just wasn't ment to be. 
She was always so great with my sister while pregnant and with babies once they arrived. I felt so guilty for a while that I'd denied her ever meeting a baby of mine as I was adamant I never wanted kids. And now looking back I really realise what I've missed out on! 
I hope you all get the enjoyment out of introducing bub to family pets and make the most of their relationships. It truly is a gift xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Pink, that is just heartbreaking!!!!
Kiara did get to meet your little one though, even if it wasn't under the circumstances you wanted. I believe in them being together and they are watching over you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww hun that made me cry lol I'm such a softie at the minute. Thank you, was such a lovely thing to say :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah I'm sorry! I didn't mean to make you cry... now I'm crying as well.
I just wish I could do more to take your pain away :hugs:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Glad the scan went great, kit :) hope baby decides to be a little less shy in your next scan! Jealous that your hospital can squeeze you in for a second scan before me though :grr: 

Just hope these next 15 days fly by I'm becoming really impatient and told OH that I won't opt for a private scan unless the sex can't be told. Going so slow.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww wunna I'm sorry, it wasn't a bad cry, just sometimes it's harder to talk about her but I'm scared if I don't it's like I'm forgetting her! 
What you said made me smile because it's nice when someone else thinks the same way as you, I do feel their together now and looking after me and bub xxx


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies for all the replies and support :hugs: I would reply to each individually but I'm having an off day where my head is half here and half somewhere else :dohh: your kind words are truly appreciated though! And I do feel a bit better about how I am feeling as yous have said it can be common! Just still hoping that I will feel that close bond as I did with my first soon, fingers crossed! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## kit603

Thanks everyone :) 

Sarah - Sorry to hear that you're not feeling the 'bond' the way you'd like to, but I definitely think it's more common than you thought when you made your first post about it and it doesn't make you a bad person at all :hugs: We were trying for a long time to get our BFP (just over 5 years) and I had all sorts of expectations about pregnancy and bonding with baby and right now I'm not feeling that level of 'bond' that I expected to either. Don't get me wrong, I'm absolutely thrilled to be pregnant and I can't wait to meet our LO, but I'm not really 'bonding' with baby just yet either. For me, a lot of it is probably nerves about something going wrong and maybe not wanting to get too attached yet. I feel silly trying to talk to baby and things like that - I'm hoping it gets easier after we find out the gender and complete the anatomy scan! :hugs:

Treeroot - I can totally understand where you're coming from about pets, my house is a bit of a disaster at the minute too. We have two Labradors that seem to malt all over the place and no matter how much I vacuum there seems to be a never-ending supply of dog fur! On top of that I've got loads of crap to clear out of the spare room before I can even think about starting the nursery :dohh: Good luck to us both lol. 

WunnaBubba2 - Thanks :) I should probably count myself lucky that I get an extra scan out of it, I'd not even thought of it that way :haha:

SmartieMeUp - Sorry that you have to wait for your scan :hugs: Is this a first anatomy scan or a rescan like mine? I know that they've had to squeeze me in and the receptionist was struggling to find a slot, but she said something about rescans having to be done within 3 weeks maximum but that they aim for 2 and that the same ultrasound tech. as did the first measurements has to complete the scan on the 2nd visit, but I'm not sure if all that's normal or just hospital/dept. policy.


----------



## weewdy

Have i missed an update from nilllabean? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## pink_phoenix

No were still waiting to hear she's ok x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I was just about to ask the same thing about Nilla :(
I really hope she's okay...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ohh I really wish she would let us know she's ok. So worried now


----------



## smoore

Yeah, I wish one of us had a separate way to contact her. 

I tried to private message, thinking maybe she has it set up to email her if she gets one, but she has it set up so she can't receive messages. I've checked a few times to see her recent posts, but this thread was her last. 

Really hoping all is okay and we hear from her soon.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hope so too! I've also been checking but cannot find anything new from her :nope:

All we can do for now is pray I guess


----------



## LadyBug923

Just caught up after a few days. 

Nillabean I really hope you and baby are okay! I hope you both are better than okay. Thoughts and prayers and well wishes are with you! 

Glad to see everyone progressing and the bumps getting bigger. Fingers crossed everyone continues to have a happy healthy pregnancy. 

Finally got my scan today! It's a stubborn, wiggly, beautiful baby girl.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Ladybug!!! Congrats on your little girl :dance:


----------



## LadyBug923

Thanks Wunnabubba. I'm over the moon! Little stinker held out as long as she could with keeping her legs crossed. The OB was just about to give up with 10 minutes of my appt left and then finally baby let us peek. Defo girl!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats on the baby girl ladybug... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so afraid of that happening to me when I go for my scan at 20 weeks. The government will give you a rescan only if they suspect that something might be wrong or they might not have gotten to everything in the one scan. But if you cannot get the gender they won't give you a rescan for that.

I would go absolutely crazy if I couldn't see the gender. I'm waiting so long already :haha:

Is it just me or has the girls picked up in this thread over the last few days???? Makes me wonder when a boy will pop in again :D


----------



## mdscpa

I think we should have a poll in this thread as to what gender each of us is having so we get to see which gender is in the lead... And a we get a summary at the end of our term who's having who.

A. Boy/Team Blue
B. Girl/Team Pink
C. Team Yellow


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think that is a great idea Daphne!!! 
Can anyone add a poll or should the thread starter do that?


----------



## mdscpa

I think only Shilo (creator of this thread) can make the poll. Shilo, would it be possible? Please. :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Congratulations ladybug xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Please Shilo :D :hugs:


----------



## treeroot

Congrats LadyBug:)


My scan is tomorrow. I'm not worried; so far everything has gone well, and I feel the little one moving often enough.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Treeroot! I love all the scans coming up.
Sorry if you said and I misses or forgot... are you going to find out the gender?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Good luck treeroot xx

Yayy for lots of movement. I can't wait for movement haha! Keep thinking I've felt something but then thinking it's prob gas or too high in my stomach or just a twitch haha x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pink, I'm the same. When I lay still in bed at night I feel tiny "things" it doesn't feel like bubbles but also doesn't feel like gas.
Weird sensation and then I think "am I imagining this or is it really there?"

I cant wait for it to be 100% sure that was baby kick time :D
FX we won't have to wait any longer!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I had a really uncomfortable feeling for a while last night like presure in my tummy and the worst imaginable trapped wind and like my tummy was continuously turning over but it's been really sore today so doubt it's baby and more the first few propped size meals I've managed to eat x

How long till your scan now wunna?? I've got mine in just over 2 weeks and I'm already nervous! Need to snap out of this dread feeling x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have a heavy feeling down there since 17 weeks. I'm assuming it is my uterus so not worried.

22 days till my scan :dance:
We're not that far away now... just feels like it!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I can't wait for your update x so excited x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanx! I cannot wait either! I have now probably said that a few 1000 times already :rofl:
But I really cannot wait.

I would seriously have asked for a private scan but the local gp (one with cancer) is really not doing well. The other doc at the practice had to medicate him last night and physically he doesn't look well either :(


----------



## pink_phoenix

awww poor guy! thats not good is it


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No, it is very sad. For him and his family etc.

So what can I do for the next 22 days to keep occupied? :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Erm look for lovely boys and girls things so u know what u like when it comes to buying. Made my life a lot easier haha! 
Apart from a few more bits of clothes and bibs etc I'm officially finished with my shopping haha! Picked up a baby monitor with the sensor pads today a tommee tippee one. The rest we are just gonna get as and when we need it xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Just took some new belly/bump pics
Still look fat haha. 
Over exaggeration in the curve of the bottom of my spine doesn't help either :blush: *cough cough excuse cough* haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so jealous of how 'ready' you guys are! 

Aaaaaahhhh thanks for sharing! I LOVE your bump!! It looks nice and round to me!! Super cute :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww thanks :D
I do have a saggy tummy bit at bottom that I hold with other hand haha. Other wise it really does just look like a fat belly haha. I can actually see my bump if I move it x

We've still got some bits to get but there not necessity just yet like high chairs but we've just tried to get the important stuff. 
That white tub you can just see the rim of in the 1st pic is full of nappies and clothes and like towels so still bits here and there but better than having nout haha. Stuff is starting to pile up on top aswell like my bottles and season pack for our pram oh and a baby food blender. Going to try and make our own fresh, and we will prob use in the mean time haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We have lots of the big items ready, crib, bath, bedding, pram, car seat. I'll start focussing in clothes, extra blankets, linen as soon as we confirm gender :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm just trying to not go to over the top with it all. There's nothing worse than not being able to move for stuff that's never used haha. 
I've got a wardrobe full of clothes and shoes I've never used!! Will not be doing the same for bub x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I won't be doing that either. I have become better over the years in giving away/donating clothes that no longer fit me. When I got chubbiert I would hang on to I in case I lost the weight. I just decided to donate because if I did lose the weight I would deserve buying new clothes. Dh does not know how to purge! It drives me insane!

Our baby won't be getting that from dh :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ohhh I do that one haha. 'Aww I love this top/dress/pants, they will fit again soon' hahaha I've got bags and bags of stuff like that. My niece tends to get all my hand me downs or first refusal anyway x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I didn't purge either and then dh would fight with me if I bought new clothes. If I said I had nothing to wear he would always refer to the FULL closet :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

My OH is as bad as me! 
We fight over wardrobe space


----------



## treeroot

Bump looks good to me Pink

We're going to keep it a surprise Wunna. Though, I think I will get the info in a sealed envelope in case I want to know later.
And we're not prepared yet at all. Nothing bought, no baby space laid out. I'm not sure what we may be getting used from others, so I probably won't buy anything for quite awhile.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I just couldn't wait to find out gender haha, I love the idea of keeping it in the envolope secret but I doubt I'd even got home before I opened it xx


----------



## LadyBug923

Thanks for the congrats everyone! I can't wait to see what the next batch of scans comes up with! I had a gut feeling it was a girl, but with all the boys due in June I thought for sure I would end up having a boy! My guts were right though! It was the coolest thing ever to feel her kick and see it on the screen at the same time. And knowing it was my baby girl....whole new level of bonding for me. 

Slightly jealous at how well prepared you are, Pink! Good for you I feel like I am really lagging at getting things. I better start hitting the sales! I did get my whole crib and mattress set for free and I have a dresser and rocking chair that need a fresh coat of paint. Otherwise I really don't have anything! It's time to start shopping for sure! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So at about 08h15 this morning I started getting upper abdominal cramps and pains! I thought I was stuck with the trapped wind from hell. Luckily nobody was at the office so I stretched myself, burped and farted :blush:
Nothing helped and I just couldn't get the cramps to go.

When my boss came in a few minutes later I was bent over in pain and she "chased" me to the leave the office and go see the Dr. Went to the GP and AGAIN I got antibiotics :(
1st time was kidney pipe infection and now 2nd time is bad bladder infection...

I just don't get how I still get these infections when I consume more than 2-3 litres of water a day. I'm flushing any possible trace of toxins. Anyhow at least I got meds and we caught it early.

She did my sugar test again and my blood sugar levels dropped from 6 to 4 which is much much healthier!

Also measured my Fundal height and it was at 18cm :D Dr said it is suppose to be 17cm at 17 weeks so mine is a bit ahead. Same as with my last u/s at 13 weeks, baby measured 14w1d.

Now just waiting for my u/s and if they still put me ahead then I'll update my due date :dance:

What are your opinions on changing the due dates? Should I stick to LMP, Confirmed O date or the scans and measurements?


----------



## pink_phoenix

I really don't get the moving due dates stuff, my friend who is due in Feb was put a week forward then told every scan and appointment since the baby is too small, like off the scale small. She was in once a week for ages for a scan and Doppler scans to check blood flow. All of these appointments she had to go on her own as DH works away and also has too boys the youngest of which has just started half days at school so stressful isn't the word. She was threatened with early induction, emergency c section the lot. And all this over Xmas only to be told at last scan 'oh she's grown and catching up, we will just leave you to it now'
I don't know about u but one I'd be pretty pissed off at the now lack of concern and also be pretty tempted to think who ever scan her and put her forward was a moron. If she was never put forward baby would have been right on track. 
My sister with her 1st baby was told a different date every scan some times by weeks either way, her and my mother sat and worked it out by her LMP and low and behold that was the exact day my beautiful little niece made her way into the world x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hope your feeling better soon wunna, infections are no fun at the best of times. 
I always thought pregnant women got infections much easier regardless of how well they looked after thems selves. Is it not due to increased blood volume and the fact internally the body must be warmer and then easier for infections and bacteria to breed. I think we could live in a completely sterile environment and still have stuff going on inside you wouldn't even imagine xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink, my Dr also said that it happens so much easier because you are pregnant so I'm okay with that.
Aches have thankfully subsided so I'm feeling much better.

I'm keeping my due date as is. According to LMP and confirmed o I would be due between 27 - 29 June.
I was just worried about the baby being ahead and the fact that I need to start putting forward maternity leave dates so that my boss can arrange a temp to stand in for me. I was worried if I get the dates wrong I might not have as much time with my baby. 

We get 4 months total maternity leave so I'll try to continue working as close as possible to my due date so that there is enough time with baby after :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

What is it you do for work hun if you don't mind me asking? I think I would try and work up untill a few days before, depending what I worked as obviously. 
And 4 months isn't too bad is it, will you go back to part time hours after?
Sorry for all the questions I'm just interested in stuff like this x
I must say the one and only good thing that's ever come from my disability is the fact i'll be at home but I'm scared of how I'm going to cope with not being able to get about, I'm struggling getting in and out of the bath as it is and I'm only 18 weeks. Was even sore getting in and out of the car yesterday :( xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I work as a receptionist at a real estate agency. I say receptionist but it feels like I do everything except wiping the estate agents' bums when they are done on the loo.
6 of them and they can all be very demanding all at once. Seems like they sometimes forget that I am 1 vs 6 and I only have 2 hands. I don't like my job but I'm forced to do it as I live in small town and there isn't any other jobs available at the moment. I have to work for an income so I'm stuck :(

I'll come back full time after maternity leave so that I can maintain my salary unless I could do half day at the same salary which I doubt but anyway we'll see where that goes.

I've been wondering about you and if you don't mind me asking, what was your brain op for and the disability that you speak of? I would completely understand if you think I'm being nosy but I like to get to know you ladies :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ohh not at all hun, you can ask all you like. 
I have a condition called chiari malformation. The best way to explain it is that my brain formed down the opening of my skull to the brain stem and it causes issues with spinal fluid moving round. In my case it caused cysts in my spinal cord that has caused a permanent paralysis of certain nerves in my body. Luckily it only effected my left side, originally I lost ALL feeling in my face, hand and leg on the left side. After my operation it relieved a little of the presure and I got a little feeling back, enough to be able to walk short distances and stuff so I'm very great full for that. 
My operation involved cutting a cresent moon shaped piece of skull out around the opening in my skull so everything could sit comfortably with out causing issues. It's classed as brain surgery but technically isn't as they didn't have to go into my brain but I'm awaiting opointments as they think I may need a further operation to this time go into the brain and tweek bits to see if it will help as the first operation was called as a failure as I still suffer with many of the problems they thought the op would fix xx

Yes I can imagine it's stressful. I worked in an estate agents when I was 17 and I remember the receptionist there was doing the job of everyone else in the shop!
I hope they take it easy on you soon hun, I'd hate to ne running round ragged all day at work pregnant xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Tell me about it! By 5pm when I get home I'm bushed and too tired to cook dinner or clean etc and I'm not even at 20 weeks yet.

I'm sorry to hear about your condition, I cannot even imagine the pressure it puts on your daily life! You come across as a very positive person though and I admire that!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I was pretty sour about it all to begin with but just thought I can complain for the rest of my life but it's not going to get me anywhere. And there's millions of people out there that fight a much worse war everday with illnesses and life long conditions than I do, I just needed to grow up and get on with it x
The hardest part was accepting I'd prob never work another day in my life. I'm used to anything up too 100 hrs a week working in security, my mental state took a real beating to beging with but I'm getting there now. 
What will be will be xx
I hope the tiredness eases for you hun x bet you can't wait for some time off x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WOW! I love your way of thinking :hugs:

I'm sure being a stay at home mom will help ease the 'longing' to work. Full time job ahead for you :)

Yah I cannot wait for time off! I try not to bath to long at night because I fall asleep while soaking due to being so tired. I mean dh has just got to learn to deal with my legs not being shaved :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahhh seeing photos like this on my timehop makes me so excited to soon be having another gorgeous baba in the house :baby: does make you wonder how much the next one will look like your first? Haha :twinboys: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha wunna!! I know exactly what u mean, not my OH hasnt said anything. He did help me wax them just after Xmas and they only just needed doing so just about managed to do them in the bath and I think I can quite honestly say this is the last time I'm going to manage to be able to shave anything other than my legs!! He's just going to have to put up with it or get the wax kit back out haha! 
Aww Sarah such a beautiful pic!! No wonder your so excited xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can't wait either!! Every little baby I see makes me broody all over again!

Such a cute pic!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I still don't get broody seeing babies haha! Show me a puppy or a kitten or any baby animal for that matter and I melt, I actually stood and cried the other day in a pet shop holding some baby rankin dragons!!! 
I'm such a soft touch. 
Babies I just look and go 'aww' haha
Clothes tho make me cry also, stood in a shop looking at baby clothes with my mother and I couldn't stop crying! Everything was just so damn cute x


----------



## treeroot

Ah sorry to hear about the infections Wunna.

My appointment went well today (as far as I know anyway).


----------



## Radiance

Hey everyone! We are cautiously pregnant :wacko: My first BETA was around 345 and I am getting my second set tomorrow (6:36pm here) so hoping for some good numbers! :thumbup:

If you would like to see updates, here's my journal 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...my-wish-living-baby-after-six-losses-row.html


----------



## treeroot

Radiance, so great to see you back! Congrats! Lots of good thoughts being sent your way :)


----------



## Radiance

treeroot said:


> Radiance, so great to see you back! Congrats! Lots of good thoughts being sent your way :)

Thank you!! I've been sneaking in and out of here for awhile to see how everyone else is :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

treeroot said:


> Ah sorry to hear about the infections Wunna.
> 
> My appointment went well today (as far as I know anyway).

Yay for a good appointment! I'm glad it went well! How are you feeling after seeing your little one?



pink_phoenix said:


> I still don't get broody seeing babies haha! Show me a puppy or a kitten or any baby animal for that matter and I melt, I actually stood and cried the other day in a pet shop holding some baby rankin dragons!!!
> I'm such a soft touch.
> Babies I just look and go 'aww' haha
> Clothes tho make me cry also, stood in a shop looking at baby clothes with my mother and I couldn't stop crying! Everything was just so damn cute x

I pretty much also get broody over anything!

I get where you are coming from with cute clothes. I've bought 3 onesies so far and I keep rubbing them in dh's neck telling how cute and soft it is :haha:



Radiance said:


> Hey everyone! We are cautiously pregnant :wacko: My first BETA was around 345 and I am getting my second set tomorrow (6:36pm here) so hoping for some good numbers! :thumbup:
> 
> If you would like to see updates, here's my journal
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...my-wish-living-baby-after-six-losses-row.html

Congrats! I truly hope with all my heart that you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Here's my 19 Weeks Bump

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/19WeeksBump_zps0cda4485.jpg




For comparison: 18 and 19 Bump

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18-19Bump_zpsc46b1549.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayy radiance, congratulations! 
Wishing you a very happy and helthy 9 months, and thanks for coming back to keep us updated :flower: 

Mdscpa I love you bump pics. It's such lovely neat bump, looks great


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Pink.... I can't wait to see what my 20/21 weeks bump is... I know at that point there's going to be another growth spurt. :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Me either :D 
Turned into a super duper bump perv now, I just think pregnant women look incredible. 
Think it's because women should look like women with curves and a bit of meat on them, and women most definetly look like real women whilst pregnant x


----------



## mdscpa

I agree with that...... Women do became their best when pregnant....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm with you ladies! I completely perv over pregnant bellies!

I just find that women do look most beautiful when they are pregnant. I certainly feel more comfy in my own body since becoming pregnant. No weight issues or anything! Just loving my body and admiring it for what it is able to do :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm still very consious of my weight and still wish I was a few stone lighter but not even gonna let it effect me till baby is here. Still don't weigh what I did at 8ish weeks for my widwifes appointment so I'm quite impressed although I have managed to eat full meals so would expect the weight gain is well and truly on its way xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll also only start to worry after birth.
The pregnancy wieght is actually not all fat, it's baby, boobs, uterus, amniotic fluid, your own blood increase etc. So I won't worry too much about nrs gained during my pregnancy.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh my boobs need to go, they've taken over my chest already, dreading when my milk comes in lol!
Send a pic to OH the other day ( sorry tmi) and even I was like holy hell there ginormous ha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

hahahah I know the tatas are HUGE :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone :hugs::hugs:

Can I join in?

I'm pregnant for the second time (although it's baby number 3). I was lucky enough to get 2 for the price of 1 last time! :)

I'm 18+5 today and due on 20th June. Feeling well so far. I've got my anomaly scan next week - I'm so nervous!

Would love to get to know you all. Sorry I'm late in joining!

X


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome babybumphope. Congrats on your b/g twins and your current pregnancy. I too will have my anomaly scan next thursday i'm really nervous but just trying to think everything is ok.... Hoping time passes by quickly so we can move on :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mdscpa - thanks for the welcome! We are only 2 days apart :)

Let us know how you get on at your scan. Mine is Friday. Are you going to find out the sex? I think we are gonna stay team yellow x


----------



## mdscpa

We got an emergency scan last week at 18weeks due to abdominal pain. Turns out i acquired a UTI. Im ok now thanks to meds. We asked then if they can see the gender we were told the baby looks like a girl but they're not 100% sure. We got a sono and it really looks like a girl.... We're gonna ask second opinion during our anatomy scan.


----------



## mdscpa

I have watched everything on youtube about anatomy scans just to have bits of info to have an idea what to expect. Will surely let you all ladies know....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hi everyone :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Can I join in?
> 
> I'm pregnant for the second time (although it's baby number 3). I was lucky enough to get 2 for the price of 1 last time! :)
> 
> I'm 18+5 today and due on 20th June. Feeling well so far. I've got my anomaly scan next week - I'm so nervous!
> 
> Would love to get to know you all. Sorry I'm late in joining!
> 
> X

Welcome BabyBump :hi:
Yay for twins! Has it been different much for you than having a single baby the 1st time?? Sorry I'm a very nosy one :haha:

I have 20 more days till my scan and you'll see me mention it A LOT because I cannot wait for the gender reveal. Cudos to you for staying team yellow. I thought about staying yellow but that thought literally lasted about 30-40 seconds :rofl:

Glad to have you on board :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Welcome babybump. Wishing you the very best xx


----------



## MissFox

Hope all of you who aren't feeling well feel better. 

I had a difficult time bonding with my 2nd while pregnant with her but our bond now is amazing. We are so close! It is a completely different relationship than with my first. Not that we are closer or anything but we just function together differently. It is pretty amazing. 
Hope Nilla is ok. 
Sorry I haven't been on much. Things have been crazy with me. 
Welcome babybump. 
Congrats resilience!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi:
Are you all doing okay? Been quiet on here...

Just an update so that I can drive you as insane as I am going BUT there is only 19 days left until my anatomy u/s and finding out the gender! 

It is stil soooooooooo faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar away but at least we are out of the 20's and into the teens :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayyyyyyy every day is a day closer :hugs: 
I'm excited for u haha xx


----------



## MissFox

Yay!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It is soooo crazy hot here today. Just got off work and going to tackle the 5 min drive to the beach for a swim :haha:

I love small towns :D

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## MissFox

I had to get tested for whooping cough yesterday. And having an emotional couple days with work. How are you?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww no missfox that's no good, hope your ok and it gets better xx

Oooh lucky u wunna, I've been snowed in all week haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissFox, I hope you feel better soon. Being sick is no fun any time but worse when pregnant and for some things you can't take anything. 

Pink, I only like the cold if I can stay home. That having been said I've never experienced snow before. Keep warm!

I'm doing okay, antibiotics for bladder infection has made my tummy runny the last 2 days. No fun but on the bright side I'm not constipated anymore :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha yeah red meat does that to my tummy so I only have it when I can't go. I've just had to take a urine sample up to docs as I've been in pain and uncomfortable, spoke to my MW and she thinks it's a water infection starting so hoping they don't take long to sort it x

I only like the snow if I don't have to drive in it but where I moved to with OH when it snows it really snows and we only just managed to walk thru it x you don't have the choice of going out to work, it just doesn't happen haha xx


----------



## MissFox

My Dr gave me antibiotics, an inhaler (use only when needed) and robitussin with codeine. Two class C meds but I'm taking in small amounts because we agreed that I need rest to get better.


----------



## pink_phoenix

My midwife and drs keep trying to give me codine for my head aches and body pain but it effects my tummy to much, I suffer with horendous constipation to start with so codine's really not my friend x

I hope it helps you hun, can't imagine being so poorly while pregnant x


----------



## MissFox

I'm just hoping it isn't whooping cough. I don't think I can cough like this for months :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah no it seems like almost all of us have a bit of a down spell :( Here's to hoping we all feel better soon!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think it's just been the time of the year for it! Everyone I know is always poorly around Xmas and new year every single year


----------



## smoore

I really wish nilla could check in. It's been about a week since she went MIA. I really worry about her and hope all is okay.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah same here! I keep checking her profile to see if she's posted some where else or even been online, left her a visitor message to let her know we were all thinking of her! Really worried! 
I'm hoping just something daft like internet has been cut off x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Same here, still worried about her :(


----------



## mdscpa

I hope she is well and be online soon...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi:

Here are my 18 Weeks Bump photos :D

https://i.imgur.com/UFYGSvW.jpg

17 Weeks looks a bit bigger but I think 18 Weeks is a bit neater and that might be why it looks smaller? :D
https://i.imgur.com/nBkhbvg.jpg

So I got a surprise last night when my mom showed up at our house! She drove 3 hours to come and surprise me for the weekend! She brought all the stuff that we have been buying for the nursery with so we got started on the nursery last night! 

Looks amazing and I feel so much less stress about everything that needs to get done now because of the big headstart :D

Here are some pics for you ladies

https://i.imgur.com/bpNRZhK.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/mMytIXx.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/DSPTVRd.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awwww Yayyyyy! Bump is coming along beautifully :flower: 
And nursery looks great hun!!
wasn't that lovely of ur mum to turn up. Bet you couldn't believe it x

We finally told OH's kids about baby last night, they were excited haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink! Was a very welcome surprise!!

I'm so glad that the other kids were excited about baby! One less thing to worry about for you :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I wasn't really worried as daft as it sounds. If they Wernt happy then it's tough isn't it they would just have to get over it. 
Or stay at home with that disgusting excuse for a mother x
It may sound awful but after everything I went thru last year with my helth and the baby I've just stopped worrying about the things I can't control. It not worth, especially now, being so stressed out all the time it prevents me from living my life xx


----------



## Sarah1508

Aww your bump is just beautiful! I need to get round to even taking just one bump pic this time round! :dohh: Just been so unwell haven't found the time tbh, I loved a good bump pic last time round though so will deffo have to at least take one this time while its nice and cute and before I turn into a planet! :haha: 
Ps the nursery is gorgeous too! We are having a dilema with bedrroms in our house atm, we have just recently moved here to a three bedroom house, one downstairs which is Kians toy room atm and two upstairs ( one big, one smaller) we are all actually sharing the big room atm because we haven't found the time to get the smaller room sorted for Kian yet, buy now we are not sure what to do at all, because we want yo keep the downstairs room as a toy room so that leaves us with the two rooms upstairs, the big room was going to be ours but I think with the baby coming along they will both have yo eventually share. But for the first few months to even a year at least we will probably have baby in the same room as us so its like should we decorate the little room for Kian to then have him move out just a year later and into the big room we will have to decorate for both then have to redecorate the little room for us so quickly after just doing it up in the first place?! Ahhhh!! Haha idk what to do haha I've just really been waiting to find out the gender to decide tbh just getting so impatient! Haha

Sorry if none of that made much sense.... :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

^my typos are so hideously bad I cant even be bothered correcting them.... :haha:

Also hope you's are all getting on okay :flower: also how on earth am I nearly halfway through my pregnancy?!?! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Sarah! This being the 1st baby we had an easy pick of one of the 2 spare rooms.
Glad that we got the big stuff out of the way because now we can do the cute clothes and blankets etc.

You should def take bump pics and share them with us :D 

Are you ladies doing well?


----------



## pink_phoenix

We've decided to stay put for a while in our 2 bed place and save towards a bigger rented house. We just thought was daft to rush into something now for the sake of an extra bedroom that gets used once a fortnight for OH's kids. 
So I get to start doing stuff in our room as baby will be sharing with us till 6months or till she sleeps thru well enough to be in her own room xx
My cot and changer has arrived so going to put my changer up soon and start putting stuff away on it haha! O know it's early but being organised make my life so much easier xx

Hope everyone is well xx been very quiet on here recently :( 

You should take some more bump pics Sarah we love bump pics hehe! There beautiful xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Had a busy weekend with my mom being here, sorry :)

I agree with you Pink, even though it is early it feels great to be organised!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww hope you had a lovely time with ur mum :D xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes I did thanks :D

Felt like a lot got done this weekend and now I need a break :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I feel like that everday haha! Can't shake the exhaustion at the minute. Slept in till 1ish then was asleep late afternoon yesterday. Then last night slept from 12-11am and had an hour at 5 haha x


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54c5e77c373c1.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54c5e7b38f9e2.gif


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thank you mdscpa :flower:
How are you? Xx


----------



## mdscpa

I'm feeling fine. No more abdominal pain since the meds for infection.. Never went back to my doc to see if it's 100% gone since i'm not feeling any pain... One thing noticeable now is baby's movement... She's been moving a lot lately like non-stop i worry that she might exhaust herself :haha:

Also, i guess pregnancy brain is finally kicking in.... I was just about to lock the house for work when i remembered i forgot to wear my wedding ring... Went inside to get it... Locked the door walk a bit and wondered why everything seems blurry then i realized i'm not wearing my glass. Have to go get them again inside.... I guess it really did start last week when i left all my keys at work.... :haha: :wacko:

Will have my anatomy scan in just 3 days, so excited.... When will you have yours? Or did you have it already? Sorry if i missed that....

Edit: Oh, and we're planning to have the next scan on 3D/4D.. Hopefully we could get a video...


----------



## mdscpa

Any news from nillabean? I checked her stats and she was last online on the 24th but no new post anywhere.... I hope she and her baby is fine...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha I've had baby brain since the first few weeks! It's un real how it effects you isn't it!

Aww that's so exciting :D 
Mine is the 6th of Feb so still a while yet

I will be booking a private HD scan around 30 weeks, it's amazing now what they can do with scans

No still nothing from nilla :'( I keep checking but just nothing x


----------



## mdscpa

Yeah, today's scans are amazing..... I'm wondering what they can invent in the future. But i still hope somebody can invent a more advanced OPKs like a watch that you wear and will prompt you that you are ovulating in X days or hours and tells you whether you are pregnant or not early on (wishful thinking) so no more POAS.... :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah that would be good haha 
Maybe slightly expensive but good


----------



## mdscpa

Yep, and with that you can time when to have :sex: if you wanted to have a girl or boy.... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oeh oeh what about self chaning diapers??!! That would be nice :D

I'm so excited for your scan Daphne :dance:

Pink I had a sleep day yesterday too :D I was on the couch watching cricket (my fave) and slept. Woke up watched some more then slept again. Was a good game though :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Or self cleaning house haha! Now that would be the biz haha! 
OH is on nappy changing duty as I'm on feeding due to planning to breast feed haha! 

I've had a sleep already this morning

I'm pretty sure I've been feeling my little munchkin kick over past few days, feels like a muscle twitch or a pull from inside, but always in the same place high up on the left of my belly button, same place I find heart beat best too xx

Also when using my Doppler I've herd a few loud swooshes like some things gone past that I'm presuming it's movement and also like a sound similar to if you flick the probe on the end x


----------



## Sarah1508

mdscpa said:


> https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54c5e77c373c1.gif
> 
> 
> https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54c5e7b38f9e2.gif

Aww thanks hun :hugs: :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay pink :dance:
I think mine feels like you described them, almost like muscle twitches but down there where my uterus is. 

I know my uterus is up closer to my naval now but I still feel it a little lower down than my belly button so maybe baby is at the bottom :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi:
I have a poll up on my journal if anyone wants to go and vote / predict baby's gender for me :D

Link to my journal is the animated pic in my signature. Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

mdscpa said:


> Any news from nillabean? I checked her stats and she was last online on the 24th but no new post anywhere.... I hope she and her baby is fine...

I haven't seen anything since her last post. I'm quite worried. :nope:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm also still worried about her! I'm fearing the worst because she is not updating us but still not saying the exact words and hoping for the best :(


----------



## Radiance

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm also still worried about her! I'm fearing the worst because she is not updating us but still not saying the exact words and hoping for the best :(

That's my thoughts. I know when I was pregnant with Elijah, I had no clue how to tell my BNB family. I had one of my closer bnb friend share for me. Her post sounded just like mine before we found out :( I really hope that's not the case.


----------



## Radiance

4d scans are amazing! Even early on! We had one with Stephen at 12/14 weeks. I'm happy to see for the most part everyone has beautiful growing bellies, fun ultrasounds, and finding out! How is everyone feeling? Does it seem to be going fast or slow at this point?


----------



## mdscpa

At this point, for me 2nd tri seems too fast... Only the waiting of appointments/scans is slow :haha: I wonder how 3rd tri is....


----------



## Radiance

mdscpa said:


> At this point, for me 2nd tri seems too fast... Only the waiting of appointments/scans is slow :haha: I wonder how 3rd tri is....

Yes, I'm very impatient when it comes to appointments and ultrasounds :haha: I have 16 days until my first scan with my new pregnancy and I'm not sure if I can make it! :cloud9: I think for most 3rd trimester tends to really slow down but I've always loved 3rd trimester. My favorite is having a big round belly and those kicks/movements!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm also thinking it is going by fast except the waiting to find out gender :D

I only joined after your loss Radiance but I would like to say sorry about that as well :hugs:
How are you doing?


----------



## mdscpa

Tried to PM her and this is what i got.. I really hope everything is fine and that she just needs some rest... Will just try to think that she is so i won't worry for something that she isn't...


----------



## Radiance

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm also thinking it is going by fast except the waiting to find out gender :D
> 
> I only joined after your loss Radiance but I would like to say sorry about that as well :hugs:
> How are you doing?

Thank you. I'm doing ok. I'm oddly not worried with this one. I mean I have little tings of panic here and there but I'm not nearly as panicked or worried as I have been with all my babies since Elijah. It's very weird but nice not to be so scared about everything. I'm on baby aspirin and progesterone, both for the first time so I am really hoping they do the trick for me :)


----------



## mdscpa

Radiance said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> At this point, for me 2nd tri seems too fast... Only the waiting of appointments/scans is slow :haha: I wonder how 3rd tri is....
> 
> Yes, I'm very impatient when it comes to appointments and ultrasounds :haha: I have 16 days until my first scan with my new pregnancy and I'm not sure if I can make it! :cloud9: I think for most 3rd trimester tends to really slow down but I've always loved 3rd trimester. My favorite is having a big round belly and those kicks/movements!Click to expand...

My guess why 3rd tri becomes slow is because we are looking forward to hold our baby by then... Unlike 2nd tri where we wanted to enjoy our pregnancy... 1st tri is way slower because of the sickness and the higher worries we have during the early weeks....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is wonderful news Radiance :dance:

I've seen progestrone doing wonders for another B&B friend at the moment and she just passed 8 weeks so I'll keep faith it will be a wonder worker for you as well!!

Thx for the update Mdscpa!


----------



## mdscpa

I'm on baby aspirin since passed 4 weeks of my pregnancy (doc said to take them until further notice) and only had a 7-day progesterone last week when i contacted an infection.


----------



## Radiance

I started both as soon as I got that positive! Half of our losses have been in 1st trimester, two around 3/4 weeks (passed that, YAY!) and one at 9 weeks (ppromed). We've lost the rest in 2nd trimester so I hate second trimester. I know once I get to 13 weeks until 3rd trimester I'm going to be worried mess. I only hope they follow me closely and listen to me this time around.

I've heard a lot of wonderful stories with baby aspirin and progesterone. Once I get to 16 weeks I'll be switched to the injection to prevent pprom/preterm labor.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx Radiance! I have faith you'll do just great and holding your forever baby in the next few months :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Really really sorry about your losses... Can't imagine how you handled those but i know how brave you are to even continue fighting for your rainbow baby... Will pray that you wake up one day and you're already in 3rd tri and not worry about the 2nd tri.. feeling good this time might really be a good sign... FX....


----------



## pink_phoenix

Glad to see you back radiance. I speak to OH quite a lot about the ladies on here and I spoke to him the other day when you came back to update us and he said it was lovely that you kept us up to date :D 
Wishing you all the very best xx

I feel like this pregnancy is dragging, not even half way yet and it feels like forever x


----------



## MissFox

Really hope this time is it for you Radience. Hope the aspirin and progesterone help :)


----------



## LadyBug923

Congrats Radiance!!! So happy for you and glad to see you back! :happydance:


----------



## Shilo

Sorry I'm behind. I've added a gender poll :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah thanks Shilo!!!! I cannot wait till 11 Feb to find out my baby's gender and use the poll :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Oh god... the hyperemesis is coming back with a vengance :sick: and my midwife is really well not doing her job properly :/ because of the hyperemesis I'm now a high risk pregnancy ive been told and should be being checked up on very regularly (blood pressure , hydration, etc etc ) and I've already gone six weeks without seeing her... And the next time I see her it will be 8 weeks! I mean wtf!? Low risk pregnancys see their midwife at least once a month but yet I'm high risk and well being neglected... I was neglected at the start of the pregnancy too which resulted in me having to be flown away to hospital from collapsing with seveere dehydration when it all could have been avoided if I was being checked up on regulary and put on a drip for a few hours to keep me hydrated. Even the midwifes at the hospital I went to where disgusted that I had been left to get in that state... And now it's slowly happening again :cry: I just hope I can manage to keep my fluids up myself somehow so I can avoid going to hospital and being miles away from my family again :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Sarah, I'm so sorry that you are not feeling well and then to top that off that you are not properly taken care of!
Do they have any reason for not seeing you more often when they clearly should be??


----------



## weewdy

Sarah1508 said:


> Oh god... the hyperemesis is coming back with a vengance :sick: and my midwife is really well not doing her job properly :/ because of the hyperemesis I'm now a high risk pregnancy ive been told and should be being checked up on very regularly (blood pressure , hydration, etc etc ) and I've already gone six weeks without seeing her... And the next time I see her it will be 8 weeks! I mean wtf!? Low risk pregnancys see their midwife at least once a month but yet I'm high risk and well being neglected... I was neglected at the start of the pregnancy too which resulted in me having to be flown away to hospital from collapsing with seveere dehydration when it all could have been avoided if I was being checked up on regulary and put on a drip for a few hours to keep me hydrated. Even the midwifes at the hospital I went to where disgusted that I had been left to get in that state... And now it's slowly happening again :cry: I just hope I can manage to keep my fluids up myself somehow so I can avoid going to hospital and being miles away from my family again :cry:

Sorry your not feeling well. I am low risk and im 21 weeks and i havent seen my midwife since 15 weeks and i dont see her for another fortnight. I then see her at 30 weeks, 34 weeks, 38 weeks and then either 39 weeks or 40 weeks. It might just be different areas work it different. 

Im right and saying you live in scotland, an island cant remember which. You should defo be getting monitored more closely. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nilllabean26

Hello ladies. I am really truly sorry for any of you who have worried. I have not read all replies, but the ones I did read brought tears to my eyes. Im thinking now it was a bit rude of me to stay away and I truly apologize for that. Thank you so much for caring and I would like to say that I appreciate your care and positive thoughts.

I wanted to wait firstly to respond until my appt yesterday and second one today. I just got home and I would like to start off by saying that my baby is ok and healthy and I thank God for that. Need to go back next week becasue they couldnt get proper measurements, but from what they saw, everything was fine.

As for the day I drove to labor and delivery. . By the time I got there, the horrid pain had subsided and they told me that I was not in labor and they could not explain the pain. The next day, the same thing happened and this time i thought my water had broken or something but im assuming it was pee(idunno) along with a lot of mucus plug. I emailed the picture to my ob and she said go to labor and delivery asap. Again I went and they were not helpful and could not explain anything. After so many appts after that, it turns out that all of this unexplained pain is because of me and my health but unrelated to my baby. They reassured me that my baby was ok and that my cervix was closed and that the mucus plug would regenerate. They also explained to me other things that could possibly be going on with me ( and one rude dr told me it gets worse with pregnancy and offered no help.. there is nothing i can do until after birth but handing me the info like that didnt make me feel good) . I was also questioning how can my baby be ok if im not ok? It really didnt make sense to me. Ive fallen down the stairs at home a few times because of how bad ive felt and obviously that scares me in terms of harming my baby on accident. They offered to stop my blood pressure medication to start a different medication for pain but it would make my blood pressure higher than normal of course so i just said no. Its either my health or my babys and Id prefer to just deal with it so that my baby stays fine. I saw my ob yesterday and it was nice to speak with her and have someone understand that it was difficult what i ws going through but she would like to help me as soon as i give birth. This progressive pain has been very overwhelming and I do admit that sometimes I may get a little more sad than extreme because at first, this one specific pain in my pelvic area was solely associated with me miscarrying and now that the baby is no longer that small/low they know it has nothign to do with the baby. 

im being seen every week right now for a short while to make sure things are ok... and so far they have in terms of baby. 

i just need to be strong and dissociate these negative things with the baby. 

sorry again for any of you who worried and I hope you all are doing well. I am going to go back and read your updates everyone. 

Ive missed you all 

sorry my post is so long. 

p.s i dont know whats wrong with my inbox and why it wont let me receive any

p.s.s witih all of the pain im in, i am very nervous about being induced at 37 weeks. I am scared and worried about more damage. ddo any of you have experience being induced with pitocin?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww nillabean it's so lovely to hear from you and that baby Is ok. I'm so sorry you have struggled so much with your own health and I honestly from the bottom of my heart hope it's all upwards and onward from here and you start getting better answers that help u improve your own health xx


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Aww nillabean it's so lovely to hear from you and that baby Is ok. I'm so sorry you have struggled so much with your own health and I honestly from the bottom of my heart hope it's all upwards and onward from here and you start getting better answers that help u improve your own health xx

 thanks so much. and answers wont come until after birth so im being as patient as possible. how r you doing? any bump pics? :hugs:


----------



## starsunshine

I was induced because my son was late. It hurt a lot but I got an epidural and felt much better;) don't worry about being induced, its just one of those things and not too bad in the end you get your baby :)


----------



## nilllabean26

starsunshine said:


> I was induced because my son was late. It hurt a lot but I got an epidural and felt much better;) don't worry about being induced, its just one of those things and not too bad in the end you get your baby :)

thanks. did you have any pre-pain in any other areas or high risk? it is kind of hard to get a comparison to someone going through something similar. if i scream in pain now, i can only imagine that type of pain. i guess i will do my best to not think about it and just let it happen.

p.s nice to meet you


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww hun that's a long wait but I'm just so pleased that baby is doing great :hugs: 
I've put a few on and will do another in a few days, tend to do every two weeks as I see a greater difference so will put them all in my next post so you can see and don't have to try and search in all the posts on this thread xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Nillabean :hugs: I am sooo happy to see you guys are okay that words can't even describe it! :dance:

I am sorry that you have been struggling and that the Dr at labor and delivery wasn't as helpful. I also don't have any experience with being induced. Maybe you can try to do some research and focus mostly on positive stories to motivate you?

Don't worry about apologising to us for staying away, I don't think anyone was mad, we were worried BUT you had to do what was best for you and your baby so there is nothing to apologise for. 

We missed you too!!! :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ah Nillabean :hugs: I am sooo happy to see you guys are okay that words can't even describe it! :dance:
> 
> I am sorry that you have been struggling and that the Dr at labor and delivery wasn't as helpful. I also don't have any experience with being induced. Maybe you can try to do some research and focus mostly on positive stories to motivate you?
> 
> Don't worry about apologising to us for staying away, I don't think anyone was mad, we were worried BUT you had to do what was best for you and your baby so there is nothing to apologise for.
> 
> We missed you too!!! :hugs:

thanks so much sweet mrs wunna. and nah. no research for now. gonna just stay away for now.


one of the pics i got today. 13 oz 21 weeks 2 days


----------



## Nikoru0111

Ah so glad you are okay Nilla!! Have been checking this thread every day to see if you replied! Was starting to get really worried after Saturday had passed and still no sign f you. So glad you posted an update and everything is okay with the baby. I'm sorry to hear about your own medical condition and I know how scary any sort of pain is...I get scared with wind pain!


----------



## LadyBug923

:yipee: Nillabean!!! I'm so relived to see your update and that things are okay with baby! Terribly sorry you're going through this rough time in your pregnancy but elated that baby is still growing strong and looking completely adorable in your 3-d pic!!! Fingers crossed for you that things start feeling better.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nilla, that little Mr you got there is looking very handsome! Cannot wait to see him in real life! A looker he shall be :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I agree, scan pic is beautiful :happydance: 

Wowwww snowed in today!! Good job we stocked up xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keep safe and warm Pink :hugs:

Have you ladies taken the poll yet to put in what gender you are having?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks hun :hugs: 
Yeah I put mine on :D little worried now tho that mdscpa has just posted in her journal she got girl and now boy haha! 
Gonna be a long wait till next week for my scheduled 20wks scan haha! Not gonna tell them I've had a scan and know the gender and see if I get the same result haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm also on the long wait :haha:
I'm excited to post on the poll :D


----------



## mdscpa

:dance: 20 Weeks and 0 day(s) Pregnant :dance:

New Hospital Experience:

So we went to the new hospital at 9 am and had to wait 2 hours just to see the new doc (sooooo expensive, her consultation fee is 5 times our previous doc). But she was nice and very accommodating. And as expected it ended up like the very first visit. We ask her about baby aspirin and whether I should continue taking it. She said usually it&#8217;s taken by someone who has previous MCs or when the baby is measuring less than expected and that there&#8217;s no harm in taking it. She also told me to continue taking my iron and calcium she had to ask the specific names to check whether they are good glad we brought all our files because I cannot remember the exact names :haha: (blame the pregnancy brain) :rofl: all checked out good&#8230; Then she did a quick peek with her US machine (2D scan, sad there&#8217;s no print outs :cry: ) to take measurements and THE BABY is measuring one week ahead again&#8230; Oh, DH was inside and saw THE BABY moving which I can feel as well. I asked if she can tell me the gender and she said she&#8217;ll try. 
After checking the entire environment down there she started looking for the gender and she said, it&#8217;s a BOY!!!! We were shocked and told her that our previous scan showed girl. She insisted that she is seeing a BOY... She showed us the scan and pointed at the baby&#8217;s thingy. DH was confused and said that he is not really seeing it so he asked if it could be just an umbilical chord. So she showed us where the umbilical chord is and it&#8217;s also in between the legs. We ended up not having an accurate answer&#8230; She still insisted that she&#8217;s 95% sure it&#8217;s a boy. Then we asked if we could have an anatomy scan in 3D and if they could tell the gender more accurately by then. We were told to go to the groundfloor and make the appointment since 3Ds are handled by a different department. We got our 3D Anomaly Scan scheduled next Thursday at 21 weeks. :dance::happydance:


20 Weeks Bump Photos:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20WeeksBump_zps6d88bbe1.jpg


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20Weeks_zpsc5284541.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20wfront_zpsed31fb1f.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20wright_zpse79262d0.jpg https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20wsidebelly_zps13173004.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20wfrontbelly_zpsc5619b20.jpg

Bump Comparison: 18 weeks and 20 weeks

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/1_zps783ce8bc_1.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ah Sarah, I'm so sorry that you are not feeling well and then to top that off that you are not properly taken care of!
> Do they have any reason for not seeing you more often when they clearly should be??

They haven't given any reason , I've had no contact whatsoever recently and even when I came back from hospital I didn't even get so much as a phone call to ask how I was doing... I ended up having to phone myself! And the reason I think it is is because anything to do with the nhs here (doctors , midwifes , cpns etc) are all understaffed and a lot of them do try their best but there are some who are just not giving the right care! Most recently of many things that have happened here due to neglect really was a man who kept going to the doctors about down below and they kept fobbing him off saying it was this that and the other and anything they gave him wasn't working , he shortly after died from testicular cancer... And they never spotted it even though he kept going to the doctors several times.. It's just shocking and that's only the most recent story there are plenty of others too but nothing ever seems to be done about it all and we are just left... 



weewdy said:


> Sorry your not feeling well. I am low risk and im 21 weeks and i havent seen my midwife since 15 weeks and i dont see her for another fortnight. I then see her at 30 weeks, 34 weeks, 38 weeks and then either 39 weeks or 40 weeks. It might just be different areas work it different.
> 
> Im right and saying you live in scotland, an island cant remember which. You should defo be getting monitored more closely. I hope you feel better soon.

Yes that's me haha and I don't know how it works anywhere else but I know from my last pregnancy which was low risk I seen my midwife ever month without fail but this time round I'm being totaly neglected :/


----------



## Sarah1508

Beautiful bump mdscpa! And how confusing if one told you boy and the other said girl!? Haha I would be super frustrated if I where you just now! But I guess you only have a week to finally find out for sure! :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh and I know when you put up a fuss they treat you even worse for complaining. Is there nowhere else you can go?


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah1508 said:


> Beautiful bump mdscpa! And how confusing if one told you boy and the other said girl!? Haha I would be super frustrated if I where you just now! But I guess you only have a week to finally find out for sure! :flower:

Thank you...

Totally confused.... We never expected it. Thought we were going to get a confirmation from last scan but :nope: :wacko: Glad we haven't bought anything yet for the baby coz if we did it'll be a disaster if the baby really is a boy. :haha: We'll just have to wait one more week.


----------



## nilllabean26

ty ladies. 

and wat a story mdscap. hopefully u can find out for sure next time you go.awesome bump. i can for sure see a difference in ur belly.
yesterday I actually asked the sonographer if i could see privates in 3d and she laughed saying no one has ever asked hat before but at least you can be for sure for sure. 

and i dont mind that that labor n delivery werent so helpful/dirty/small. The only reason i went to that one was because the other one actually has hours of operation and were closed by the time i called. the sister location is actually the one I will be going to(where i get my ultrasounds) and they just renovated labor and delivery so everything is brand new and they treat women much better there.
they also have a different birthing plan implemented. hubby and i are going to schedule a tour to familiarize ourselves. 

im thinking of buying a gopro to document my time now ... like a little pregnancy journal on video. and like a labor and delivery vlog like ive seen on youtube. what do you guys think? 

also forgot to mention and i feel like crap cuz i was so down i didnt express much excitement when i was told, but we got the house. The closing date is feb 25th and they agreed to fix everything except for one portion of the roof but that should be fine. i was also thinking off buying a nikon camera to start newborn photography in the home since i will be at home anyway. 

i got the idea because i would like to buy some of these clothes for the baby and take my own little pro shots


----------



## Sarah1508

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Urgh and I know when you put up a fuss they treat you even worse for complaining. Is there nowhere else you can go?

Exactly and also make you feel so bloody awkward! And nope no where else to go at all, I just hope my symptoms ease up soon!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Now that looks like a place where I'll happily deliver my baby Nilla! I could only wish our one would look so good!!
Huge congrats on the house! Very exciting and love the photography idea! :D

Sarah, it sucks that the treatment should be as such! I'm all for it being fair and I totally understand why you are feeling the way you do. Like you said low risk pregnancies are getting more attention than you. I really hope you feel better soon.
Are you excited for your scan? Mine is 13 days away and I think you are 1 day ahead of me so 12 more days?


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks me too! 

Yes that's right actually counting down the days now! :haha: but trying not to get too excited just incase its gets canceled or anything :S are you finding out the gender of yous can? :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh YYYYYEEEEESSSSSS! There is no way I would be able to stay neutral, it would drive me even more crazy than I have already been.

I feel like I cannot relax until I know what gender baby is and it also feels as if I cannot bond 100% until I know the gender and feel prominent movements. I actually almost don't feel pregnant at this very moment. I mean I've not been constipated for 5 straight days (I probably just jinxed it and put a plug in my you know where :haha: ), I only puked once Saterday etc.

I do however just do a little test when I get home and try to see if I can lay on my tummy but it is too uncomfortable so I don't even manage 2 seconds so I know I probably am still pregnant LOL


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh YYYYYEEEEESSSSSS! There is no way I would be able to stay neutral, it would drive me even more crazy than I have already been.
> 
> I feel like I cannot relax until I know what gender baby is and it also feels as if I cannot bond 100% until I know the gender and feel prominent movements. I actually almost don't feel pregnant at this very moment. I mean I've not been constipated for 5 straight days (I probably just jinxed it and put a plug in my you know where :haha: ), I only puked once Saterday etc.
> 
> I do however just do a little test when I get home and try to see if I can lay on my tummy but it is too uncomfortable so I don't even manage 2 seconds so I know I probably am still pregnant LOL

 13days is so near . im excited for you. you are super patient and always calm when you tlk about ur scan. you have been waiting long enough. is ur hubby going to beable to go with u?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes, he'll go with.
I'm excited for him to see baby as well.

At 11 weeks he didn't say much but I could see he was let down a bit. He said later he expected to be able to see more. So hopefully now that baby really looks human and all he'll enjoy it.

I still cannot wait thoug, this feels longer than my tww between o and BFP :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: Morning ladies

Nilla I love your signature all in baby blue! So cute

I thought I'd share my "I'm thankful for being pregnant" quote of the day with you ladies :D

https://i.imgur.com/FiwB6z8.jpg


----------



## kit603

Wow, it's so hard to keep up with this thread sometimes :haha:

mdscpa - Sorry to hear that you've been left confused about the gender, hopefully you'll get a definite answer with the next scan! :) 

nilla - Really glad to hear that everything's ok with baby so far, but it must be so stressful for you with how you're feeling as well. Fingers crossed it settles down a bit for you :hugs:

Radiance - So happy to hear you've got another :bfp:. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and hoping that the aspirin/progesterone make a difference for you. We had a few early losses before this pregnancy but they around either 3/4 weeks or 6/7 weeks and never any later than that. We also had a few occasions where we got a BFP before AF was due and then AF arrived on time. They did tests into recurrent miscarriage just before this pregnancy and found no issues, but prescribed me the aspirin/progesterone until 24 weeks with this pregnancy and so far we've had no issues except for a little bit of spotting around weeks 6-8 and since then no problems. Hope it works for you :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :hi: Morning ladies
> 
> Nilla I love your signature all in baby blue! So cute
> 
> I thought I'd share my "I'm thankful for being pregnant" quote of the day with you ladies :D
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/FiwB6z8.jpg

:haha: this has got to be one of my favourite things about being pregnant! :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I must admit that is Defo a perk but my fav thing has to be no AF!
Mine are horrendous and to be free of pads that give u nappy rash, fear of leaking every time I stand up or move or having to check bed for leaks in a morning. And the very worst when been really bad me and OH having to take a shower!!


----------



## mdscpa

Hi ladies,

How's everyone? After crazy turn of event yesterday with the gender confusion, I have some good news... DH finally felt our baby move/kick/punch last night and we were able to film it. Here's the video... I should warn you that they were tiny movements that you might not notice but i have put a spotlight annotation on the specific spot so you don't have to wander anywhere :haha: Let me know if you did see them... :D Sorry about those little belly hairs...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKKkns-9qQU#t=93



Movements: You may forward the video up to 00:38 and You can stop playing it after 01:35, since no other movements were visible.

1. @ 00:42 - 00:44
2. @ 00:59 - 01:02
3. @ 01:26 - 01:29
4. @ 01:31 - 01:33 - the strongest!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Found this forum where her princess became a prince after few scans. Maybe im the same case.... Page 4, her scan pics that shows a girl and page 9 her scan pics that confirms its really a boy.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...now-prince-updated-potty-shots-its-boy-4.html


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...now-prince-updated-potty-shots-its-boy-9.html


----------



## nilllabean26

congrats md what was your hubbys reaction? i remember getting hubby to try and feel a couple weeks ago and everytime i would ask him if he felt he would say 'not really... ur just breathing :/ ' 

just saw the video. gj annotating. i saw it clear as day. so happy for u


my hubby took pics of the screen in the room because they were in color. a bit distorted but was happy to see these.





look at the difference from a while back


and thanks wunna. needed to change the date anyway and made them a bit more 'boyish'


----------



## nilllabean26

do you guys ever get pain or need to pee or pee a tiny bit after baby kicks you?


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Nilla.... Glad we are not imagining seeing the movements from the outside.... DH was so patient and needs a little time for him to finally feel the movements before he started filming it with his phone.... 

Those photos are so amazing... Can't wait to have ours in 6 days.... As to needing to pee after the kick, i haven't felt it yet... But i always feel my belly tightening with a little pain when baby is about to make his/her movements.... DH always say that maybe baby is stretching... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WOW Daphne! That is so cool :dance:

Pink, I think no af is awesome too! Gotta love not having to worry about when she will show and if you might be wearing white when she does etc. :D

Nilla, those pics are awesome! I don't know about the peeing yet because I'm not feeling those type of kicks yet.

My feeling of baby I **** think **** is almost feels like a muscle twitch but in my uterus area. Not anything hard or solid to confirm that it is not my imagination. I'll wait until I def feel something and know before getting dh to feel because he'll also just go "you're just breathing" haha

I've had the longest hardest working day in a while. I'm sooooo tired now :sleep:


----------



## nilllabean26

^^ aww wunna. hope u get some good rest 
and thanks u two

mdsc. omg. im just now remembering your pictures you showed us. can you show us a picture of the potty shot again? I couldve sworn it looked just like girl parts


btw. did u buy any girl items yet?


----------



## mdscpa

Here you go Nilla... We didn't get any pictures from yesterdays 2D scan though so nothing to compare.... We just relied on what the doc said. She showed the monitor to us and DH and I couldn't even see the thing she's pointing out... Maybe we just got used to the fact that the baby is a girl and that turned our eyes go blind seeing the bird... :haha:

Good thing we haven't bought any baby stuff yet because we were waiting for a confirmation, unfortunately, what we got was confusion :haha:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10917610_10205031130952945_819524472_n_zps5d025cd4.jpg


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Here you go Nilla... We didn't get any pictures from yesterdays 2D scan though so nothing to compare.... We just relied on what the doc said. She showed the monitor to us and DH and I couldn't even see the thing she's pointing out... Maybe we just got used to the fact that the baby is a girl and that turned our eyes go blind seeing the bird... :haha:
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10917610_10205031130952945_819524472_n_zps5d025cd4.jpg

i dont remember this picture. i thought i saw a picture with a clear hamburger. this one is a little hard to tell


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww Yayyy a beautiful little boy! Congratulations. 
I'm loving all the scan pics aswell ladies, having an emotional day so was a bit teary looking at them, just knowing how far we have all come :kiss:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just the word "hamburger" has now made me crave.... :rofl:

Hey... just 12 more days till my scan :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

nilllabean26 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Here you go Nilla... We didn't get any pictures from yesterdays 2D scan though so nothing to compare.... We just relied on what the doc said. She showed the monitor to us and DH and I couldn't even see the thing she's pointing out... Maybe we just got used to the fact that the baby is a girl and that turned our eyes go blind seeing the bird... :haha:
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10917610_10205031130952945_819524472_n_zps5d025cd4.jpg
> 
> i dont remember this picture. i thought i saw a picture with a clear hamburger. this one is a little hard to tellClick to expand...


Maybe this will help. Look at the right side the 3 white lines. This was at 18 weeks scan... BTW, updated last post regarding baby stuff.


----------



## pink_phoenix

This was my potty shot from 17w+3 really hoping it stays a 'hamburger' as I've bought more pink stuff than is humanly imaginable 

Also had a good giggle at 'hamburger' had to pinch it for my post!! :blush:


----------



## mdscpa

pink_phoenix said:


> View attachment 840921
> 
> 
> This was my potty shot from 17w+3 really hoping it stays a 'hamburger' as I've bought more pink stuff than is humanly imaginable
> 
> Also had a good giggle at 'hamburger' had to pinch it for my post!! :blush:

Hmmmmm... My middle line potty shot was outward... Could that mean we're really having a boy???? :wacko:


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey sorry if I haven't replied to anyone, really hard to keep up with this thread! :dohh: just a little update I went to see my doctor the other night and he gave me yet some more anti sickness to try :dohh: but also some tablets to stop the acid in my tummy or something :haha: I really think that the acid ones will help as I took them this morning and am already feeling the benefit! Also managed to keep my anti depressants down so will hopefully feel the benefits of them soon, still a long way to but things are hopefully looking up and I will be on the mend physically as well as mentally very soon :thumbup: 

Again sorry if I haven't replied to anyone :dohh: this thread is just so active it's hard to keep up! Especially on a mobile :dohh: :haha: 
Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

The woman was very very confident, she had been a NHS which is uk's health service midwife for 30years and when OH questioned her on the reliability of the test and she said she was 100% sure was a girl and had never got one wrong x


----------



## nilllabean26

aww pink. i hope u feel better. yea i cant believe how far along we all are right now. its been nice meeting you ladies on here


md... ty for the lines. now that i look closer, it just looks like his thighs. i hope u get to find out asap. anxious for u :p

hope u start feeling btter as well sarah


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hope u carry on feeling better Sarah! I struggle keeping up on my mobile too haha. BlackBerry just doesn't cut it x


----------



## mdscpa

Poll added for gender guesses. Please visit my journal by clicking the GIF image in my signature. 

Thanks...


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm just so glad we're all doing well nillabean, and I love how close and invested we all are in each other. It's great knowing I have you ladies here to listen to my jibberish x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You can be glad I speak jibberish Pink :haha: 
I love being able to share this with you ladies.

Mdscpa, after careful reconsideration I have changed from girl to boy... :D


----------



## mdscpa

I talk jibberish pregnat or not... :rofl:


----------



## nilllabean26

no wonder we understand baby talk better than men ;P

i agreee with you wunna. welcome to team pickle md :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nilla I'm laughing my ass off!!! Team pickle :rofl: that is crazy funny.

I can't wait for Sunday when I have internet at home again so that I can do bump pic and slaughter some old wive tales about my baby's gender :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah team pickle is perfect!! I do talk jibberish a lot normally but gone super crazy since being pregnant. Kept calling OH'ss friend Danny yesterday, was adamant that was his name, turns out it was ben hahaha x


----------



## nilllabean26

...


----------



## nilllabean26

At 9:50pm last night, hubby was finally able to feel the baby from the outside. Much stronger movement, so I didn't get the "it's u breathing "statement lol.. 

How is everyone doing and why so quiet?:cry:
.
hi smoore how r ya?

P.s pink. I'm glad u changed the rotation of ur profile pic .it looks clearer and more clear and distinguishable 

P.s how we we see who voted on the poll? I was able to see before I voted, but not anymore 

P.s.s I figured out why I couodnt receive pm's.. I have it set as friends and contacts only can message me. Forgot I changed it after the wackjob talking about my baby sent me an essay


----------



## mdscpa

There's a "View Poll Results" in the right corner below. :lol:


----------



## treeroot

Glad to see you back nilla and doing (mostly) well. I really hope things ease up for you.

Very exciting your DH got to feel the baby mdscpa (you you too nilla). Last week or so my hubby got to feel the kicks. I feel the baby kicking all the time, but he hasn't caught a good one that kicks hard outward since then. I'm sure the opportunities will get much better as time goes by.

I hope the acid pills work wonders Sarah. Here's to being on the mend!

I wanted to do some cross country skiing today, but it feels like - 25°C (-13°F) right now. I'm going to have to muster some motivation I think.


----------



## kit603

I've got my anatomy rescan tomorrow at 12pm (UK) and I'm really hoping that baby is co-operating this time and in a better position to get the rest of the measurements we needed and hopefully find out the gender. I know it's not the end of the world not to know, but I really want to find out if we're having a boy or a girl! :(


----------



## smoore

Hello! Sorry, I'm here! Just has been a crazy busy week! 

Nilla - I'm glad you are back to posting and all is well with baby! 

Not too much going on with me. I hit 21 weeks tomorrow! Yay! I have my next routine appointment with my OB tomorrow, other then that just chugging along waiting for the fetal echo and u/s follow up on the 25th! Thanks for asking. :)


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> There's a "View Poll Results" in the right corner below. :lol:

I don't have that option. Maybe because I'm on my phone?


Hi receipt.Ty. I'm glad ur hubby got to feel ur baby kick as well: ) and yesterday. We just gotta be patient. Hopefully they will get much stronger soon. The anticipation.

:p


That's awesome smoozy.. Gl with ur appointment tomorrow. Are u working full-time as well like wunna or do u get to relax at home? Happy 21 weeks. Have u shared any us pics?


Gl kit with ur scan tomorrow as well. Ooh so exciting to find out the gender.. Wat do u think u are having?

Just realized the name typos sorry. Meant to say treeroot and sniper was responding to u too. At least kits name didn't change lol


----------



## mdscpa

Nila, I checked on my phone and i can see the option to view the result whether it's on desktop view or mobile view...


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Nila, I checked on my phone and i can see the option to view the result whether it's on desktop view or mobile view...





and on my computer, there are no number results at all
.. and the portion where it says view on the top left is not clickable... am i blind ????? :(


tthis is desktop



i meant to say smoore not sniper... on my computer now.. no typos


----------



## smoore

I work full time, but have nice hours. Monday - Friday basically 7-3. 

I don't remember if I shared any from my 18 ish week u/s or not, but we couldn't really get any clear good ones because of her position. Hoping to get a nice profile at the next one.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww I can't wait till OH can feel movement. I'm still not all that convinced I can feel it my self yet haha! 

Thanks nilla, I actually just change it to a better pic, some times because I'm on my phone it automatically turns it sideways..... not a clue why :s haha x

Good luck at ur scan kit x hope baby is more cooperative x

Had a rough few night sleep, two drunks walked past at 5am sat night and woke me up and couldn't get comfortable enough to fall asleep after, and again this morning I was awake at 4.30 and only managed to sleep at 8! Keep waking up and either my legs are numb or my stomach is in agony!! Struggling to go to the bathroom regular so not sure if that's not helping! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*kit603*
Yay for seeing your baby again! I hope they can get all the measurements tomorrow and as a bonus the gender :hugs:
PS. I already cannot wait for an update!

*smoore*
Good luck with your appointment tomorrow and happy 21 Weeks in advance :dance:

*pink*
I'm with you. Not convinced that I feel baby either and cannot wait to be able to know for sure


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM: Only 10 days till my scan :dance: I cannot wait anymore hahaha like I could not wait for the past 32 days since it was booked. I lay in bed last night worrying that I need to phone the hospital tomorrow to make 100% sure that my scan is still booked etc. 

Also here is some 19 weeks BUMP pics :D

It seems to have lifted a bit??

https://i.imgur.com/c5rop2P.jpg

Sorry for the undies :blush: but I took this one this morning when I was lying in bed. Flat on my back and pulling my tummy in
As you can see my uterus could not be sucked in :happydance:

https://i.imgur.com/pVOdYy4.jpg


----------



## nilllabean26

U ladies are awesome who work full time. Props to u. Strong women. Hopefully u guys can at least not be on ur feet all day. I remember I worked at Wendys when I was 16 or 15 my first job. There was this woman with 3 jobs and pregnant. She left like every 15 min and kept saying she was sick. Lol. I never understood what the big deal was or how she could all of a sudden not like the smell of the fresh burgers she used to love lol. She had no car and walked/took the bus. The struggle is real for many. Especially the single mother's. Sad: / . I am happy u all in this group have a so and hopefuppy the bond stays strong and u continue to have good support systems. 

Aww sorry pink. :( hope u feel better. And of gosh at the drunks. I thinking couosve wanted to spray a water hose near their 'area ' so they could leave. So inconsiderate. That's if they were Oh front of your house. Some drunks are loud even when they are at the corner street quite a distance away. 

Awesome bump qunna. Looking good. I wish my tummy was tight before I got pregnant and not chancier.makes the bump of mine look like a pooch lol.


----------



## mdscpa

Need your help ladies. I was checking my 13w sonos and came across one picture that got me puzzled. Am i seeing what i'm seeing? 

First Picture shows baby is standing and second picture shows baby facing upside down. The first picture and the left side of the second picture seems to be the same. Maybe this is the reason why we got two different gender at 18w and 20w scans.... 


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/13wscans_zpsef119979.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Nilla!
My tummy wasn't tight before I got pregnant either. I'm confused a little by this week's bump because it seems to be a bit smaller than last week. Now I'm wondering if I accidentally sucked my tummy in a bit again like I'm use to or it's just becoming a neater bump as my uterus is lifting :D


----------



## kit603

Thanks for all the well wishes for the scan tomorrow :) 

I'm really not sure what gender to expect... at some points during the pregnancy I've felt really strongly that it's a girl and at other points I've felt more like it's a boy :wacko: DH thinks it's a boy. 

WunnaBubba - That's a lovely bump picture :thumbup:

Nilla, I totally agree with you about people working full-time and being on their feet all day. I'm working full-time but it's office work and I'm lucky enough to be able to work from home all week - I think I'd have really struggled otherwise.


----------



## pink_phoenix

As daft as it sounds I'd love to be back at work, doubt it would drag as much and would prob stop me winding my self up about something being wrong!
Do take my hat off to you ladies tho, amazing that your pregnant and working and running a house at home! Got to be the hardest job I can think of x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've always worked so I kind of don't know any different :D

I would love to win enough money in the lottery to be able to not have to work and stay at home and be a full time mom! I would love nothing more, except my baby obviously :D


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Need your help ladies. I was checking my 13w sonos and came across one picture that got me puzzled. Am i seeing what i'm seeing?
> 
> First Picture shows baby is standing and second picture shows baby facing upside down. The first picture and the left side of the second picture seems to be the same. Maybe this is the reason why we got two different gender at 18w and 20w scans....
> 
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/13wscans_zpsef119979.jpg

second pic that you have highlighted looks nothing close to a leg. It looks like ur annotating something other than the baby completely. So no. I don't see anything for potty shot over there or legs. He or she looks upside down so I'm sure the legs wouodnt be going up




Kit I think ur having a girl: ). I've noticed a lot of us have used girl or boyish signatures or avatars without realizing it and have had that sex baby. Mine was kind of boyish even though I Tried to make it unisex lol. So I'm going by u being nice and ur girl avatar lol... Hopefully my theory works out lol


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Nilla. I have to stop this stupidity and just wait for my next scan instead...


----------



## smoore

I work in a middle school, co-teaching a reading class. I have 6 - 45 minute class periods that I'm standing most of the time, but then have plenty of times throughout the day when I can sit. 

The problem I run into is still wanting to stand and make dinner/clean the kitchen/etc when I get home! Husband has been amazing at picking up some slack and helping around the house a lot. If things get put off until the weekend that's just how it is at this point! The house won't fall down if it doesn't get vacuumed/dusted as often as it used to. :)


----------



## treeroot

I constantly feel "weak", or ungrateful, for not wanting to go to work. I have an office job, but it can be fairly demanding and I never know how busy my day will be.
I get tired and stressed, and just wished I had more time during the week to get my house in order. I need the weekends to unwind so I'm not mentally exhausted going back to work. 
(aka, guilt guilt guilt.)


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Thanks Nilla. I have to stop this stupidity and just wait for my next scan instead...

not stupid at all. I would be a bit anxious as well. And I didn't think that was tired guess, I thought That's what the docs had told u. Sorry if I sounded a bit harsh. U will find out soon though. Sorry that ur in limbo
That was a cute pic though lol. Baby is so tiny and cute work h those little legs. I love how they look so comfy sometimes 


smoore said:


> I work in a middle school, co-teaching a reading class. I have 6 - 45 minute class periods that I'm standing most of the time, but then have plenty of times throughout the day when I can sit.
> 
> The problem I run into is still wanting to stand and make dinner/clean the kitchen/etc when I get home! Husband has been amazing at picking up some slack and helping around the house a lot. If things get put off until the weekend that's just how it is at this point! The house won't fall down if it doesn't get vacuumed/dusted as often as it used to. :)

nice job! I like teaching profession a lot..hope u have some comfy shoes though. 

P.s ur crazy wonder woman. The type who needs the rest and just keeps on going like the energizer bunny. Glad ur hubby is helpful though. I actually am a neat freak myself and have said screw it to a lot of things because it's just been so difficult.hubby tries to help but I trust me and my cleaning because I know I won't skip over things if that makes any sense. I just trust myself, but I appreciate the offer lol



treeroot said:


> I constantly feel "weak", or ungrateful, for not wanting to go to work. I have an office job, but it can be fairly demanding and I never know how busy my day will be.
> I get tired and stressed, and just wished I had more time during the week to get my house in order. I need the weekends to unwind so I'm not mentally exhausted going back to work.
> (aka, guilt guilt guilt.)

Everyone handles things differently. And just because someone struggle might not be as extreme as someone else's struggle, doesn't mean ur not struggling.; ) ..don't feel guilty and let's countdown the days til maternity leave:p.... Hopefully things let up for u soon


----------



## treeroot

Oh my goodness.....I am sooo excited for maternity leave! I actually haven't set a date yet.


----------



## Sarah1508

So my mum made several angry phone calls to different people and then my midwife suddenly makes me an appointment for today... Oopsie think someone must have got a slap on the wrist for the neglect ... :blush: :haha: so yeah now I'm getting a 28 week scan as well as my one next week because she is finally deciding to monitor me closely ... About time after 5 months of being pregnant and ill :dohh: 

Hope everyone is doing okay :flower: so excited to share my scan pic and gender when we find out next Tuesday!! :happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww Sarah that's great!! Well not that it's taken so long but that you have finally got thru u need more from her!!

Quick question, just wondering how you ladies stand on washing everything for baby before its used? I'm sat bored today and decided I'm going to set up my changing table as it has lots of storage so will wash everything and put it away ready! I know may seem early only being 20weeks but really starting to struggle moving about so maybe now is good incase I can't physically do it nearer the time


----------



## Sarah1508

Yeah we washed everything we got even if it was in packaging before Kian was born , make sure to use a baby powder like non bio etc ... I didn't have a clue before my mum told me not to use normal powder :dohh:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I have to use non bio anyway as me and OH both have skin allergies. Thought as long as it was stuff we are both ok with it should be fine for bub 

How are you feeling now Sarah? Xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nillabean:
As promised my bump pics up to now, 

16 weeks 


18 weeks



And 20wks today 


Bump is Defo coming on but so is my over curvature of the spine, think that's what's contributing to some of my discomfort issues


----------



## Sarah1508

I'm doing okay pink thanks for asking :flower: I've been put on tablets to reduce the acid in my tummy and they seem to be helping so far and I've also been put on more anti sickness but they actually seem to be working so far so fingers crossed! :thumbup: how are you keeping? :flower: 

Beautiful bump pic btw! I need to take one and share when I get my strength back up! :thumbup:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww I'm glad things seem to be getting better hun

Thanks :D I'm still convinced I still just look chubby haha!! 
I'm not to bad just tired and uncomfortable. Had issues with my hips anyway but it's Defo getting worse. MW says physio and a proper bump support might help


----------



## Sarah1508

No not at all that's deffo all baby bump! :thumbup: 
Ahh I had to get a bump support band last pregnancy but seeing as my midwife is so crappy I doubt she would refer me even if I got problems this time so I'm going to order one online as I seem to have misplaced the one I had last time :dohh: it really does help though! Especially since I carried so low last time it helped ease the strain and discomfort on my lower back! :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Treeroot*
You and me both! Cannot wait for maternity leave to get here. My last working day is 19 June, expected due date June 27 and then I return to work on 1 November.


*Sarah*
I am sooooo glad you are going to get better care!!! Please let us know how it went today when you are back! 
Also cannot wait for a bump pic!!!
You are next week Tuesday and I'm Wednesday... so close now :thumbup:

*pink_phoenix*
A very happy 20 weeks to you!!!
Love the bump - no chubby there!! :happydance:

I haven't washed any baby things yet because there is only like 4 or 5 onesies and one set of bedding. I'll wait till after my baby showerS and closer till baby is due.
Yip I'm having 2 showers. One for my friends and family who lives about 3 hours away and then one with my co-workers and friends where I live now :dance:


----------



## nilllabean26

This is ur first time being seen in how long sarah? And all because they weren't doing their job. Omg. How horrid. Do u want to request a different midwife? Anywho I'm glad ur finally.going to get seen and hope u get proper help.




Awesome bump pinky!!!! looks great. And Yea I can see Wat ur saying about ur spine: / do u find itself walking different? I think I do already and I'm not even popping out like crazy.

As for clothes. Not yet. Once we move, and have dressers and stuff for baby, I will buy baby detergent and get everything nice and clean. For now, they are in bags still lol. I figured Also if I washed them too soon, they won't be as fresh baby spelling anymore . I love the smell of baby products for some reason. And the smell of baby 0_0


I'm 22 weeks Today. Can't believe it. I think these weeks are going by faster and the anticipation is growing. Unfits have so much set up already and we havent gotten anything like diaper bag/changing tablet. Crib etc. 


Can u guys show links to the cribs u got or other big items? I saw thiamine crib that had a changing table attached and unavailable saw some cribs that are 4 in one where it turns into a twin bed and a toddler bed. Pretty neat. Anywho if u do, Thanks for sharing


----------



## kit603

Sarah - Glad that your midwife is finally listening and giving you that extra support and more scans, hope you feel better about things now x

Pink Phoenix - Gorgeous bump pics! :) 

So... I finally had my anatomy rescan today and baby was just as awkward as last time! I drank loads before the scan because the ultrasound tech wanted me to have a full bladder this time (had a pint of coke followed by a pint of water at 9.30, pint of water at 10.30 and then another at 11.30 ish) and baby still seemed to be asleep before we left (no movements all morning again) so I had a rainbow dust straw (pretty much flavoured sugar) hoping to wake baby upon the way. Baby kicked a couple of times in the car and I thought we were on to a winner... but nope :haha:

At first, baby was curled up in a ball on it's tummy again with legs pulled up and arms over chest so no chance of getting heart measurements/gender again. The ultrasound tech also said my bladder was no where near full enough (even though I really needed to pee by this point), so she sent me out to walk up and down some stairs for 15 mins and DH got me a bottle of water from the café to drink too. We went back in and baby had rolled over, but was in the same position just on it's back - arms/legs still over chest. 

So she sent me out again for 45 mins and told me to drink a bottle of lucozade and eat a bit of chocolate then walk round for half an hour then come back... which we did, even though I hate the taste of lucozade! :( We went back in and baby was still fast asleep but had stretched its arms above it's head a bit so we finally got the heart measurements - gender was still tricky as baby's legs were crossed so she had me lift my hips up and wiggle side to side a few times (so humiliating!) and then roll left to right on the bed a few times (DH was just about wetting himself laughing by this point) and baby finally (very briefly) uncrossed its legs, stretched and then curled in a ball again. 

However, she did get a glimpse and she is pretty sure (not 100% though) that we are on 

Team Blue!

She said she's pretty confident she caught a glimpse of baby having a penis/scrotum. She also said that if she'd not seen anything she wouldn't have said either way - she wouldn't have wanted to say girl because it was such a quick glance she might have just missed seeing boy parts but with it being the other way round and thinking she saw boy bits she's fairly confident but not 100%. I hope that makes sense :haha:
 



Attached Files:







22+6.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nilla, I'm with you on waiting with the baby washing stuff, I want to have the smell there for as long as possible till baby gets to put his/her smell in the clothes. I dont want to wash to soon either because then I'll just have to rewash later and I hate laundry :haha:

Yay Kit, congrats on getting heart measurements and gender reveal. 
Are you going for Team blue now or do you want to get a confirmation scan before settling?


----------



## kit603

I think we're sticking with Team Blue for now :) 

DH wanted to wait to find out anyway and I didn't (I'm far too impatient) so the compromise is that we're keeping the gender a surprise for most of the family/friends anyway so he can still "announce" it at the end. We've told my parents, sister and best friend and that's it - everyone else will find out after the birth, his parents want a surprise too. 

So most of the baby stuff from other people will be gender neutral and tbh most of the stuff we get will probably be fairly gender neutral as well so it's not the end of the world if it's wrong but I think knowing make it easier to bond for me. We'll still get a few bits in 'boy' colours but I guess I don't really subscribe to the whole 'pink for a girl', 'blue for a boy' kind of attitude. Same with nurseries and things, I know a lot of people go for the pretty pink princess nurseries for a girl and then totally the opposite or a boy and there's nothing wrong with that and I've seen some gorgeous nurseries done that way but personally I prefer something more gender neutral anyway. 

We don't usually get any more scans in the UK but my consultant has ordered extra ones at 28 and 34 weeks so I will ask them to check the gender if possible, but we won't be paying for a private gender scan and the ultrasound tech was fairly confident so i'm fairly happy saying it's a boy. 

If it was the other way round and she'd said girl but she wasn't 100% sure I'd be more cautious but my theory is that she's less likely to imagine seeing boy bits than to miss seeing boy bits altogether - I you know what I mean? :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Sarah:
I Defo think it's worth a try, even if it doesn't help it's not like I've lost out haha! 
Maybe you should get ur mum to ring about a bump support haha, midwife seemed to pull her finger out last time :happydance: 

Wunna: 
Thank you :happydance: does feel like an absolute life time already haha! 
My best friend had a baby shower at the weekend and A LOT of people let her down at the last minute, was upsetting. But I think it's because it's not really that popular in our part of the U.K. I Defo don't think i'll plan one or maybe just have a day the family are round at my mum and dads. 
I hope you have a wonderful time at you showers tho and get lots of lovely things for you and little one :hugs:

Nillabean:
Happy 22 weeks :cloud9:
Yeah I'm really struggling with walking, I was laughing the other day as my friend is due anytime and she walks fine and I'm waddling round like a plum goose haha. 
I've actually got two wash loads full of stuff for baby including snow suits, sleep suits, blankets, bibs, booties and gloves, a sleeping bag and a few other bits so I thought I'd just do what I have now then another load abit later down the line haha! Lessen the load kind of thing. 
I've just put up my changing table too with all its storage so everything will go away neat, OCD won't allow me to be messy haha! 

https://m.direct.asda.com/george/ge...pact-cot-dusky-pink/001747223,default,pd.html 

That's a link to my cot but will wait till much later to put that up haha and will post a pic of my changer xx

Kit: 
Ohhh exciting stuff, what a little tinker baby already seems to be, bet will be a great little character x
Congratulations on a little man ( if for certain is) were you offered another scan or will you be able to have another to confirm? Pics are lovely, they do look very different shape to my scan so maybe it's true about skull shape and gender x


----------



## pink_phoenix

That's our changing table. Came with all the material draws and a changing mat which I may make a cover for as it's just a plastic one at the minute, looked dreadful when I opened the box but I'm quite impressed with how it went together in the end. Quite impressed actually :blush:


----------



## nilllabean26

Awesome story kit lol. Baby sounds stubborn like how mine was last week. I was there for over 2 hours trying everything possible. I was happy though because in the past at old hospital, they literally would try for 5 in answer reschedule me. Glad ur nurse was helpful!!!!! And awesome pics. Very cute profile. Did u get a glimpse in 3d?

And welcome to team blue... u know I couodnt think of what team to say a couple days ago which is why I said team pickle. How obvious is it to say team blue? Lol. I feel dumb.

Thanks for sharing the picture pink. Where did u get it? Looks pretty neat. Is this in your bedroom or a baby room? Will baby sleep with u or in a crib. 

I want a crib, but at night I want baby Oh bed with me. During the day for naps n stuff he can be in his crib.



P.s pink... it snows where u are in June??????? Just asking Cuz u got snowsuits 


Now waiting for snipers update


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nilla, happy 22 weeks to you hun! Sorry it took me some time. I'm glad you guys arte doing well still!

I love that changing table pink :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

There not like big padded ski suit kind of things, they are more big fluffy baby grows I just wasn't sure what to call them haha!
It was ordered on ebay, think it came from Germany. 
It's in our room at the minute just so it's not in the way but my plan is to have it in the living room once baby arrives. Will also set cot up in our room and just feed her in bed with us at night and have a moses basket or travel cot as a play pen down stairs for during the day. 
Haha it doesn't snow here in june/july but we do get pretty horendous weather all year round


----------



## Sarah1508

WunnaBubba2 said:


> *Sarah*
> I am sooooo glad you are going to get better care!!! Please let us know how it went today when you are back!
> Also cannot wait for a bump pic!!!
> You are next week Tuesday and I'm Wednesday... so close now :thumbup:

It went okay I guess.. Well I was in for like five minutes and she checked my wee and blood pressure then it was like bye! .... So yah... Haha don't know what to think really but at least I'm getting an extra scan to double check babys size etc :thumbup: I know it's so so close now! This week is really going to drag!! :haha: :flower: 



nilllabean26 said:


> This is ur first time being seen in how long sarah? And all because they weren't doing their job. Omg. How horrid. Do u want to request a different midwife? Anywho I'm glad ur finally.going to get seen and hope u get proper help

It's about 6 or 7 weeks it was going to be over 8 weeks though at my scan until my mum stepped in :haha: nope because where I stay is so remote there is only her :dohh: unless she is off then one has to come from the mainland and that's that haha :flower: 



kit603 said:


> Sarah - Glad that your midwife is finally listening and giving you that extra support and more scans, hope you feel better about things now x :

Thanks love :flower: 

Ps congrats on team blue :blue: 



pink_phoenix said:


> Sarah:
> I Defo think it's worth a try, even if it doesn't help it's not like I've lost out haha!
> Maybe you should get ur mum to ring about a bump support haha, midwife seemed to pull her finger out last time

Exactly :thumbup: and yes! :haha: I probably should! Would save me money on buying one! Haha :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

Sorry if I missed anyone out btw! This thread is so active! Haha and hard to keep up with on a mobile :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

Oh I finally decided to take a bump pic! About time eh :haha: I had to crop out my mug though as even though I am on the mend I still look like death! :dohh: and oh my holy lord I didn't realise how big I have got till I took this photo! :O :haha: il post a photo after to compare to last pregnancy.... HUGE difference! I am so going to be a blimp by the end of this! :haha: 

21 weeks :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww Sarah you bump is gorgeous!! 
It is quite a big bump but ur just so petite round it that prob makes it look bigger xx


----------



## treeroot

Is that a standard leave time Wunna? I'm entitled to a year and I'm taking the whole thing.

That's great news Sarah, glad you'll be receiving more frequent care.

Nice bump Pink

Haha Kit, well, congrats on your (not 100%) team blue.


I still don't have any baby stuff yet, so I can't jump in that convo. A friend of mine just offered to host a baby shower for me if I was interested, so I'll have to think about that.

This morning I had a tight chest/pressure accompanied by a slight difficulty in breathing. I really didn't care for the feeling but it dissipated slowly throughout the day. Hopefully it's not a new pregnancy symptom I have to endure...'cause I'd rather not.


----------



## Sarah1508

These are my last pregnancy bump pics going from top left at 23 weeks (bump is so tiny!!) to top left at 28 weeks (I look bigger then that now at only 21 weeks :dohh: :haha:) to bottom left at 31 weeks (looks about the sameish size as my this pregnancy bump now! :O :haha: ) to the last one at about 38 weeks! 

I am going to literally pop by the end of this pregnancy if bump keeps progressing that quickly! :haha: I guess I was a tiny size 8 at the start of last pregnancy and I started of this pregnancy at a .... Let's just say plus size :haha: it's just suchx a big difference in shocked! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pink_phoenix

You don't look plus size hun, u still look tiny. Especially to say ur so far along! 
Mummy curves are the best ever


----------



## Sarah1508

pink_phoenix said:


> Awww Sarah you bump is gorgeous!!
> It is quite a big bump but ur just so petite round it that prob makes it look bigger xx

 Thanks :flower: hahaha petite :haha: no need to be nice I started this pregnancy more then a little chubby :haha: never managed to loose the ton of weight I put on with my first :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

pink_phoenix said:


> You don't look plus size hun, u still look tiny. Especially to say ur so far along!
> Mummy curves are the best ever

Haha Kian loves my "mummy curves" makes me nice to cuddle apparently ... :haha: :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I had mummy curves and I've never had kids hahaha!


----------



## Sarah1508

Hahaha pink that made me giggle :haha: 

And omg look what I just found!! It's the size of babys hand this week (21 weeks) compared to a newborns hand size!! :baby: it's just so adorable! Haha 
Obviously it will be tiny when I upload it but you get what I mean just zoom the bigger hand to the size of a newborns if that makes sense.... :dohh: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Thinking of cancelling/rearranging my anomaly scan which is booked for tomorrow. DD is poorly and I feel guilty if she can't come.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Didn't know little ones are allowed to scans. There Defo not here


----------



## SmartieMeUp

pink_phoenix said:


> Didn't know little ones are allowed to scans. There Defo not here

Yeah my eldest SIL and nephew (1) went to my 9 week scan, OH and DD went to my 12 week scan.

My MW has told me to take her to all of my scans and appointments to be used to different midwives being around me and baby. Also so she doesn't just associate them with needles when it comes to injections for her and baby. 

At my 12 week bloods, she helped the hospital MW take them - disinfected my skin, held the bloods and put a plaster on me :flower:


----------



## weewdy

SmartieMeUp said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Didn't know little ones are allowed to scans. There Defo not here
> 
> Yeah my eldest SIL and nephew (1) went to my 9 week scan, OH and DD went to my 12 week scan.
> 
> My MW has told me to take her to all of my scans and appointments to be used to different midwives being around me and baby. Also so she doesn't just associate them with needles when it comes to injections for her and baby.
> 
> At my 12 week bloods, she helped the hospital MW take them - disinfected my skin, held the bloods and put a plaster on me :flower:Click to expand...

Is someone else going with you? Only reason i ask is i have been taking my dd to appointments scans etc and the midwife recommended i didnt take her to the 20week scan and im glad i didnt as i was there around 90mins, just because baby wasnt cooperating and lying the correct way. I know if my dd was there she would never have sat that length of time. Although my partner was there to i would have been stressed more if he had to leave to watch my dd.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*treeroot*
Yes, unfortunately that is all we are allowed as per labour law :cry: I am so insanely jealous of the ladies that can have a year! I mean the privilege of being there for all your baby's 1st milestones is just indescribable. Anyhow before I start crying. DH works from home sort of so he will be taking care of our baby once I start work again. At least he/she is not going to a stranger :thumbup:

*Sarah*
I think you have such a cute bump!! They say you show sooner in subsequent pregnancies :D

*SmartieMeUp*
I'm sorry dd is poorly! I hope she feels better soon so that you can go for your scan! I love how they are involving her in a positive way with your appointments and pregnancy. 

A friend did the same with her son when she was expecting her 2nd and later bought a present from his little sister to give to him. She also always referred to the little one as 'our baby' and the boy had absolutely no problems with adjusting to the new baby :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

weewdy said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Didn't know little ones are allowed to scans. There Defo not here
> 
> Yeah my eldest SIL and nephew (1) went to my 9 week scan, OH and DD went to my 12 week scan.
> 
> My MW has told me to take her to all of my scans and appointments to be used to different midwives being around me and baby. Also so she doesn't just associate them with needles when it comes to injections for her and baby.
> 
> At my 12 week bloods, she helped the hospital MW take them - disinfected my skin, held the bloods and put a plaster on me :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Is someone else going with you? Only reason i ask is i have been taking my dd to appointments scans etc and the midwife recommended i didnt take her to the 20week scan and im glad i didnt as i was there around 90mins, just because baby wasnt cooperating and lying the correct way. I know if my dd was there she would never have sat that length of time. Although my partner was there to i would have been stressed more if he had to leave to watch my dd.Click to expand...

OH would be. I have a consultant appointment and possibly seeing surgeon afterwards too. DD asks a lot of questions about everything, she's very inquisitive about things. She'd be greatly upset if she didn't get to go either as would I due to it being more important to her than anybody else. She would've been getting taken home after the initial scan as I'm expecting a 2hr-2hr30 time slot. 

She's not any better this morning, managed through the night okay but asked to get in bed with me and 8:30am then within 2 minutes had to be rushed to the bathroom :( I think that might have been the last episode though.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww how good does your midwife sound haha! I think they should let LO's come to scans


----------



## SmartieMeUp

She is a bit whacky. Very glam for her age too! Botox and filler galore.

I think many frown upon it due to having a stereotypical view on children, expecting them to misbehave and interrupt the sonographer.

FIL and SIL are looking after DD then asking my mum and sisters to chip in for a private scan for my birthday (24th) so DD can come :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww that will be lovely, I bet she would really love that. We were going to take OH's little ones but ones 13 and the others 8 so bit old I think. Doubt they would be that interested. And as mentioned before OH's ex wife is a disgusting horrible excuse of a woman and could imagine she would kick up a fuss and my poor OH gets enough shit from her as it is. It's the kids that miss out in the end but she can't see that, or can and clearly doesnt give a toot
I hope you get ur scan and DD gets to see little bub


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Smartiemeup, I'm glad you'll get a private scan for DD to join in on. She is one lucky little girl!


----------



## nilllabean26

Cute bump pics sarah. Ur tiny: ) not ur bump but u as a person. Ur bump is awsome!

Hope smoore is well withh her update .she had a scan couple days ago like kit I believe.or was it treeroot?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Well I've joined team pink for a second time. 

My consultant was amazing and literally wiped everything MW has told me about my pregnancy out. She told me things which she never should have about a VBAC and gestational "deadlines".


----------



## Sarah1508

Congratulations on team pink! :pink:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay congrats on another little girl :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Do any of you get braxton hics? This is my 1st pregnancy and from everything I've googled I believe it is what I'm getting.

Had them the 1st time at 19w1d and again today 19w3d. To me it feels like a tickle but not one that wants to make me laugh and then if I put my hand to my uterus I feel a really hard spot where it contracted.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

My mum and 3 sisters are buying us a £150 3D package :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Congrats on another little girl, that's amazing. 

Wunna I keep getting something similar. The other day I sucked my belly in and got a pain and when I relaxed my belly went rock hard for about 5 minutes then relaxed! Was very strange!
I get two hard bits on either side of my belly button occasionally too when I feel twitching


----------



## Sarah1508

Wunna ive had them a handful of times this time round and had them a lot at the end of second tri last time and a fair few times in third tri, with my first pregnancy it happened the first time in the middle of the night and was really painfull tbh but the next few times I had them they where more just a bit uncomfortable , to me they feel like really mild labour pains but still can be quite uncomfortable!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies. I wont call them painful at all and they weren't even uncomfortable either. 
Just felt like a tickle or something running across my belly and then I feel my uterus and it is rock hard. Same type of hard / contracted as after :sex:

OMG just imagine that if my 'practice' contractions feels so cool that my real labour contractions will be like that as well :haha: I would love giving birth haha


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahhh I'm down to just days away now!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nilllabean26

Are u guys carrying low or high and Also state if ur pink or blue. 

I feel my baby is always so Lowww. It seems every ultrasound, He's upside down with his face in my cervix . When I feel movement, ifs not always from the outside, but if it is, it's always so low near my bladder area. Also I feel as if my tummy pokes out more towards the bottom.



P.s dkd any of u save a pregnancy stick? Lol


----------



## Sarah1508

I carried super low with my first this time I seem to be carrying a bit higher so far! Don't know the sex yet will finally be finding out this Tuesday! :happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I feel like it's quite high, when I get what feels like movement it's near my belly button. Don't have previous pregnancies to compare with tho!
And we're team pink

Yes I also kept my PG tests. Kept them from the last pregnancy too, there in a book along with the only successful scan from last time. 
This time I'm a little reluctant to start a book


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think I'm low... I know exactly where my uterus is at the moment as Dr measured me and if the 'feelings' I get are in actual fact baby moving then they feel lower down than my belly button so I would say they are to the bottom of my uterus and not the top by my belly button.
Don't know gender yet but will hopefully find out on Wednesday - OMG just 7 more days :wohoo: eek!!!!

I have photos of my 2 faint tests that I took. Not strong BFPs the morning. Took a digital the night which I have a video of and also pictures. We all know that one didn't last as the screen stopped working after about 2 days so I only have pics :)

How about you Nilla, where are you carrying with your boy?


----------



## Sarah1508

Old wives tales say you carry lower with a boy... Was right for me when I was carrying Kian so so low! :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

I said in the first post lol. He's always really low :p
I just downloaded a baby kicker app. Ive felt him for the past 3 days in a row. Longest streak so far. Hopefully I will feel them everyday at ccnsistent times. It's so crazy how something so tiny can be that strong inside u

and pink. How many sticks have u kept? 

I took one ovulation test because I just felt so abnormal and it was the only thing I had. Man Oh man did that sucker light up like a firework. I had to wait until hubby came home from work to bring me a preg test. Lit up pretty quickly. S's I just have that 1. I think I'm gonna take a pic and toss it now. I don't wanna keep it for 20 yrs and be a hoarder lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry Nilla :dohh: my brain has gone to porridfe :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sorry Nilla :dohh: my brain has gone to porridfe :haha:

;p no worries. 


I have an appt tomorrow. Hope all goes well. It's at 4 pm . 


Anyone fatigued still or sleepy and Wanna take naps ?

Wunna..your sn is now in my keyboard dictionary I've typed it so much lol. So everytime I Wanna say Wanna, it capitalizes my w and turns the a to a u. Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your dictionary likes me, it wants to date me :rofl:

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. I'm sure with all the movements you've been getting everything will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

nilllabean26 said:


> Are u guys carrying low or high and Also state if ur pink or blue.
> 
> I feel my baby is always so Lowww. It seems every ultrasound, He's upside down with his face in my cervix . When I feel movement, ifs not always from the outside, but if it is, it's always so low near my bladder area. Also I feel as if my tummy pokes out more towards the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s dkd any of u save a pregnancy stick? Lol

I carried low all the way through with DD1. Current DD I started high (bloat) now decreased in size and carrying low. Kept both pregnancy tests too :D DD1 is in her keepsake box, DD2 is in my handbag.


My pushchair/pram came today too :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bump prog.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 6









10376149_10155089783620858_1855184532053345584_n.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pink_phoenix

I have 3 internet cheapie tests and a plastic normal like test. I also took a digital but the battery run out haha

And last time I kept 3 of the just normal tests 

I still nap everyday, it eased around 12 weeks but came back with vengeance about 14-15 weeks. Along with nausea and struggling to eat :( haha


----------



## nilllabean26

:( Aw pink. I didn't know u got that fatigued and nauseous again. Hopefully it get better

Awesome bumps Smarty. It's actually kind of neat how your tattoo transferred a bit as well. OUr bodies are crazy. And u didn't even get stretch marks. U look very skinny! And I can see Wat ur telling about from high to low in ur 16&20 week pics. Hehee at u keeping stick in ur purse:p

I will have to Google Wat a pram is. Sound like something I ride ^_^. Do u guys use the word tram or trolly?

P.s is everyone still in the same size pants? Seems like I lost a bit of weight in my legs. And at home I'm just wearing big t shirts. (Like always)


----------



## nilllabean26

1 more thing. Do any of u have cats or need to change the litter? I have two and hubby gets litter for me but my sense of smell is so heightened that i can smell dust and it's nauseating. We've changed the litter brand like 6 times. From pebbles /sand/newspaper pellets. I can even smell it if it's put in the trash bin outside and I walk past it. 

I guess it's not just that. I can smell a lot from super far away and it's ridiculous. I even smelled gum hubby was chewing from downstairs. I told him he used too much mouthwash. And it was only a stick of gum. 

Anyone else smelling too much? I've felt bad a few times as well going to pick up meds or at hospital because I can smell stinky breath and I cover my nose with my hand answer say "Oh excuse me. Sorry one second". I feel bad because I'm sure I wouldn't have smelt it otherwise.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can smell dh smoking when he is on the porch and I'm in the living room. 
Oh and feet, I smell lots of feet :haha: Sometimes people smell like feet too!

I have 2 cats but I only used litter when they were kittens. They now have a giant garden to go and do their thing so luckily I don't have to worry about that. 

I cannot however stomache the dog's poop so I try to arrange with DH to pick up the dog's poop outside :D


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I can smell dh smoking when he is on the porch and I'm in the living room.
> Oh and feet, I smell lots of feet :haha: Sometimes people smell like feet too!
> 
> I have 2 cats but I only used litter when they were kittens. They now have a giant garden to go and do their thing so luckily I don't have to worry about that.
> 
> I cannot however stomache the dog's poop so I try to arrange with DH to pick up the dog's poop outside :D

Lol at feet. Oh smoke. Meh. There were people smoking outside of the children's e.regency hospital. It was so bad. I try and hold my breath walking past smokers but obviously That's bad Also. 

I dont let my cats outside, let alone roam around the whole house. And I don't smell their pee or poop thankfully. Litter does a food job catching that. It's just dust kicked up: / crazy I know


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh smells for me are the worst. 
We keep bearded dragons and when they poop its awful. OH won't let me near them until tanks are clean but when they go its a really strong sulphur almost like cow dung smell and even after its cleaned out it lingers haha. 
Also because the have fresh veg everyday after a few hours I can smell it due to the heat the tanks have to be maintained at 
OH has had to change his deoderant and aftershave also as I went off the smell. Haha poor guy, he's put up with alsorts. 
Used to help him cook but kitchen is a no go for me now as pretty much everything in there turns my stomach. 

Nilla have you tried the litter trays that have a large lid, they call them igloos here. Have a little swinging door and filters. May keep the dust better contained x

Most of my clothes still fit just one or two pairs of leggings that to be fair were a little on he snug side to begin with dont fit now hahan


----------



## pink_phoenix

Have any of you ladies get sudden increases in discharge ( sorry tmi ) MW ordered a test last week as she thought could be water infection but came back clear. Its white with no smell and smooth almost like non fertile CM. Just keeps appearing for a day or two and wondered if it was normal


----------



## nilllabean26

I'm a neat freak and clean my kitties all the time lol. But I don't need what ur talking about because I have this. Pretty much covers everything anyway. I never used to smell before pregnancy. Its just me I presume.

https://www.designerpetproducts.com...l1lr738cANEBvi4fgQ255HaU9re1cjHCB7xoCgrzw_wcB


As for discharge..Yea. comes and goes. Even my mucus plug. Docs keep saying it's normal. No odor either. Glad ur results came back fine


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow that is one fancy kitty litter, I like it :) 
And thanks hun, always nice to know someone else has the same thing haha!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

nilllabean26 said:


> :( Aw pink. I didn't know u got that fatigued and nauseous again. Hopefully it get better
> 
> Awesome bumps Smarty. It's actually kind of neat how your tattoo transferred a bit as well. OUr bodies are crazy. And u didn't even get stretch marks. U look very skinny! And I can see Wat ur telling about from high to low in ur 16&20 week pics. Hehee at u keeping stick in ur purse:p
> 
> I will have to Google Wat a pram is. Sound like something I ride ^_^. Do u guys use the word tram or trolly?
> 
> P.s is everyone still in the same size pants? Seems like I lost a bit of weight in my legs. And at home I'm just wearing big t shirts. (Like always)

I got stretch marks! My tattoo has thick lines where ink has ran from them, my right side is a lot worse than left (tattoo covers most on left) I have them on the front of my belly too. I was 8st pre-preg 10st when in labour. This time I was 7lb 12lb pre-preg and 9st 3lb now. My bump just flipped upside down and turned into squishy fat lol. *My stretchies* Ones on belly aren't that noticeable in the photo but they are in person, and even more so now my belly is growing.

A pram is the carrycot version of a pushchair seat. Tram - form of transport (train on a road) and trolley is a shopping cart 

I force myself in my normal jeans to feel better and I mean force. But stick to "jeggins" and maternity trousers. Thighs are fatter, cellulite has crept up on me too!


----------



## nilllabean26

SmartieMeUp said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> :( Aw pink. I didn't know u got that fatigued and nauseous again. Hopefully it get better
> 
> Awesome bumps Smarty. It's actually kind of neat how your tattoo transferred a bit as well. OUr bodies are crazy. And u didn't even get stretch marks. U look very skinny! And I can see Wat ur telling about from high to low in ur 16&20 week pics. Hehee at u keeping stick in ur purse:p
> 
> I will have to Google Wat a pram is. Sound like something I ride ^_^. Do u guys use the word tram or trolly?
> 
> P.s is everyone still in the same size pants? Seems like I lost a bit of weight in my legs. And at home I'm just wearing big t shirts. (Like always)
> 
> I got stretch marks! My tattoo has thick lines where ink has ran from them, my right side is a lot worse than left (tattoo covers most on left) I have them on the front of my belly too. I was 8st pre-preg 10st when in labour. This time I was 7lb 12lb pre-preg and 9st 3lb now. My bump just flipped upside down and turned into squishy fat lol. *My stretchies* Ones on belly aren't that noticeable in the photo but they are in person, and even more so now my belly is growing.
> 
> A pram is the carrycot version of a pushchair seat. Tram - form of transport (train on a road) and trolley is a shopping cart
> 
> I force myself in my normal jeans to feel better and I mean force. But stick to "jeggins" and maternity trousers. Thighs are fatter, cellulite has crept up on me too!Click to expand...

Took me a while to understand St meant stones lol. I'm slow lololol. Don't know stones, but I get the jist.

Ur right. Ur stretch marks aren't noticeable in the pic. Have u used any creams or oils? I have cocoa butter but I don't use it everyday: /

Loloo at u describing a pram to me Lolol.u used keep words I've never heard of Lolol.i did Google it earlier, and we call those things strollers. ;) ... a troll to me is like a small cart train with wire rails on top. Or a mini bus type thing. In high-school, the troll drove us from school to the library. (Free).. and what u call a troll, we call a cart or shopping cart. 

At least tram is the same. :p

How tall are u btw? 
I'm 5'7 1/2 goooo tallies. 
Seems like everyone on this thread is tiny and short


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Oh smells for me are the worst.
> We keep bearded dragons and when they poop its awful. OH won't let me near them until tanks are clean but when they go its a really strong sulphur almost like cow dung smell and even after its cleaned out it lingers haha.
> Also because the have fresh veg everyday after a few hours I can smell it due to the heat the tanks have to be maintained at
> OH has had to change his deoderant and aftershave also as I went off the smell. Haha poor guy, he's put up with alsorts.
> Used to help him cook but kitchen is a no go for me now as pretty much everything in there turns my stomach.
> 
> Nilla have you tried the litter trays that have a large lid, they call them igloos here. Have a little swinging door and filters. May keep the dust better contained x
> 
> Most of my clothes still fit just one or two pairs of leggings that to be fair were a little on he snug side to begin with dont fit now hahan

Never knew lizard poop smelled. Can I see a pictures of ur dragon?


----------



## KatBar

Hey girls :)! Been silently stalking this thread and can now say I'm team Blue - if you want to update the front page.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## nilllabean26

KatBar said:


> Hey girls :)! Been silently stalking this thread and can now say I'm team Blue - if you want to update the front page.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Congrats kirbar !!! Any ultrasound pics to share from the day u found out?:thumbup: hope u are well as well


----------



## KatBar

nilllabean26 said:


> KatBar said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :)! Been silently stalking this thread and can now say I'm team Blue - if you want to update the front page.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Congrats kirbar !!! Any ultrasound pics to share from the day u found out?:thumbup: hope u are well as wellClick to expand...

Thank you!! And congrats on being team blue also :)! I'll attach a couple of pic's.
 



Attached Files:







20150205_113811-1.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3









20150205_113818-1.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats on Team Blue Katbar!!! :dance:
I love those u/s pics - brilliant quality and such a handsome little model


----------



## pink_phoenix

nilllabean26 said:


> Never knew lizard poop smelled. Can I see a pictures of ur dragon?

Oh it stinks haha! OH nearly throws up cleaning it out 
Yeah of course you can see a pic, we have 6 so i'll post a few 



Is is abbey doo


This is ninja, he was green as a baby like teenage mutant ninja turtles haha


This is poppy, she has a foot missing


This is beans ( dark coloured) and scoodaroo ( yellow/pale colour) 


And this is dobby, named after the harry potter character. He was my dad's but got a chest infection and my dad couldn't afford the vets bill so we paid it and he gave him to me as a present haha


----------



## pink_phoenix

Beautiful pics KatBar, congratulations on the lovely little man x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah wow Pink they are AWESOME!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha thanks, there such little characters x and there as soft and cuddly as cats and dogs believe it or not


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'd cuddle anything that allows me too :D


----------



## mdscpa

It's official *ONE BIG HEALTHY BABY!!!!*


Spoiler

*
THE "Y" CHROMOSOME PENETRADED THE "X" CHROMOSOME* :dance:

:dance:We Are Having A Boy!!! And it's 100% definite this time. :dance:
​


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh I'm like that. When we 1st saw them that was my first question, can I get them out and cuddle them, yep, ok i'll have her haha! 
Started with abbey doo and just didn't stop x

Yayyyyy congrats on the big baby boy xxxx


----------



## mdscpa

Shilo, please change my :pink: to :blue:

Thank you....


----------



## mdscpa

Here's today's update.

The baby is measuring 21w1 day... Just a day ahead this time so we really are spot on with our weeks. Thanks to fertility friend :haha: 

Oh, and *HE's* weighing 440 grams.... big baby... Because FF says, this week (22) he should be around 350 grams.


*21 Weeks 2D/3D Scan 05/02/2015 Photos/Sonogram:*

We never got our print outs since the sonographer said they were doc's copy.. But DH asked if we can have copies saved in our flash and she agreed, got everything and bigger photos :happydance: Oh, baby is fast asleep during the whole scan with his feet reaching his face :haha: I talked to him this morning that he should cooperate and i guess he did, showing everything wide open and proud :haha:

Disregard the time on the pictures, it's 2 hours late. We were there at 8:30 am then they called us in around 10:30 am... So the machine is about 2 hours late. They should adjust it :haha: Anyways, i don't care about it :haha:

*21 Weeks Result:*


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/REPORT-21WEEKSSCAN_zpsbb34bf99.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/FINDINGS-21WEEKSSCAN_zpsfc094355.jpg


*Our 2D Scans:*

*
Baby's BPD:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-01_zpse0d1d461.jpg

Baby's Hearbeat: Saw 4 chambers and nice bloodflow. 


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-02_zps46725595.jpg

Baby's Abdominal Circumference:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-03_zpsfc4fd4a1.jpg

Baby's Femur Length:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-04_zps97538516.jpg


Now, for the BABY's private parts  Here, first photo you'll see the scrotom  and umbilical cord... Second photo shows a definite BOY Part  No more 


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-05_zpsabe80bbd.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-06_zpsb04e140d.jpg
*

*Our 3D Scans: Got great pictures even with anterior placenta *


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-04_zps2f93ddfc.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-05_zps564b9f7b.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-03_zpsfed2db3e.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-02_zpsf94a739e.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-01_zpsd7cc1eeb.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-06_zps65d65ecc.jpg


*21 Weeks Pregnant Bump Photos:*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/21WeeksBumpSummary_zpsa27396fb.jpg

*18 Weeks VS. 21 Weeks Bump Photos:*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18wand21wBumpPhotos_zpsb6e24022.jpg



Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/21weeks_zps223aa19d.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0302_zpsf47834e8.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0304_zpsca07a1bd.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0305_zps56c14b22.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0301_zps11c00092.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0300_zpsc2f9ad5b.jpg


*Baby&#8217;s Hands from 8-21 Weeks Pregnant:*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/output_6K3ZK2_zpsp4hx74ak.gif


----------



## nilllabean26

...


----------



## nilllabean26

KatBar said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatBar said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :)! Been silently stalking this thread and can now say I'm team Blue - if you want to update the front page.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Congrats kirbar !!! Any ultrasound pics to share from the day u found out?:thumbup: hope u are well as wellClick to expand...
> 
> ach a couple of pic's.Click to expand...

awwwwww kat.... look at his little hand over his noseeee. So cute. I'm now wondering why y baby's nose is so pointy in the 3d image. Parents babies no mTter was as race have a flattish type nose.. hmmmm 




pink_phoenix said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> Never knew lizard poop smelled. Can I see a pictures of ur dragon?
> 
> Oh it stinks haha! OH nearly throws up cleaning it out
> Yeah of course you can see a pic, we have 6 so i'll post a few
> 
> 
> View attachment 842185
> 
> Is is abbey doo
> 
> View attachment 842187
> 
> This is ninja, he was green as a baby like teenage mutant ninja turtles haha
> 
> View attachment 842189
> 
> This is poppy, she has a foot missing
> 
> View attachment 842191
> 
> This is beans ( dark coloured) and scoodaroo ( yellow/pale colour)
> 
> View attachment 842193
> 
> And this is dobby, named after the harry potter character. He was my dad's but got a chest infection and my dad couldn't afford the vets bill so we paid it and he gave him to me as a present hahaClick to expand...

Omg. Ninja looks like he would eat me. They look scary


----------



## mdscpa

I didnt take a picture of the 3D. As mentioned in my precious post, we didnt get any print outs but asked to saved it directly from the US machine to our flash. I used one of the pictures cropped it and adjusted the brightness and contrast to bring out the color since the original pictures were a bit dark.


----------



## nilllabean26

P's md.Omg I can't believe ur baby is already 15 ounces. Wooohoo almost a pound!!!!!! My baby was a few ounces smaller than that as t that stage but long with bigger hands and feet. At 17 weeks he was actually a little under and I thought he was big and chunky because of how muchbhe got on track. That's so awesome

How much do u think ur baby will weigh at birth?


And do baby's birth weight have anything to do with how much mom is eating let can the only thing that affects weight be stress/drugs/genetics?



Yea md.I edited my previous post. Ignore me. I just saw boy and made my post without reading the whole thing. Sorry.the first post with no writing and Ppls resposnes


----------



## mdscpa

Photo below was attached in the previous post. Here you'll see the butt and the entire legs then feet (making a heart shape). The thing sticking out in the middle near the butt is the baby's birdie. Im dont know how it's hard to see....


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Photo below was attached in the previous post. Here you'll see the butt and the entire legs then feet (making a heart shape). The thing sticking out in the middle near the butt is the baby's birdie. Im dont know how it's hard to see....
> 
> View attachment 842299

Hard to see Cuz it doesn't look like a penis to me That's all. Looks ambiguous like could Also be a cord. Doesn't matter what I see. As long as it was seen. Happy for u. Again. Congrats and Nvm to my other questions.


----------



## mdscpa

Here's a picture that shows just the balls and cord no penis.


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Here's a picture that shows just the balls and cord no penis.
> 
> View attachment 842303

mdscpa lol. u already posted those pictures. again. please ignore me pretty please. It doesnt matter wat and i dont see. its ok. Especially as long as u do... Congrats again on team blue. have fun buying his first outfit ;):flower::flower:










Ladies. Lately my nipples have been cracking and getting super dry and sensitive. I was using vaseline on them until i was told not to. What was also a pain was that the nipple always rubbed against my shirt and or bra so it was more painful. my hubby bought me this lubricant called tendercare. Its used after breastfeeding as well and not harmful to the baby. The awesome thing is that it coms with these nipple covers that are made of gel! ive never seen these type of covering before in my life. They even stayed on over night and they feel non existent.

I would recommend these to you ladies instead of using bandaids or nothing at all. Have any of you had nipple problems? or colostrum coming out already?


----------



## mdscpa

My fave photos so far are as follows:

Side view profile.

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-04_zps2f93ddfc.jpg


Top view with his feet. Wanna eat those little toes. :dance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-01_zpsd7cc1eeb.jpg

Feet making <3 shape.

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-06_zpsb04e140d.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Nilla, we'll soon start buying baby stuff we havent bought anything yet so far. Feel so late :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awwww pics are wonderful :) 
I love scan pictures and getting to nosy at everyone's scans haha! 

Awww nilla ninja is only tiny, he's my little midget man, laughed with OH that baby couldn't be a boy as he would be sad he was no longer my little man haha. 

Well had an eventful day, had pain in my back for months due to disability but the last week has been excruciating. Had difficulty even getting up for a wee last night, rung MW who told me to get emergency drs appointment. Couldn't get in with a dr so was booked with a practice nurse, got got quite flustered and panicked so she spoke to a doc who said to refere me to an orthopaedic on call at the local hospital!!
Was told to go to a and e for scans on my back to rule out something that could potentially be a medical emergency. Got to a and e, receptionist took no notice that I said was 20wks pregnant and that I'd been refered to a and e by an actual dr!
Hospital clearly thought I was just winging about back ache and left me sat in the waiting room to then go to minors for the staff to now even know I was pregnant. 
OH finally lost his rag and went off his head and told them everything the dr and orthopedic doc had said. Suprise suprise I've been bombarded with doc examinations and now being admitted!
Scary to think they still get it so wrong! 

Hope you ladies have had a more productive and happy day than me haha x


----------



## weewdy

At my 21 week scan baby was measuring at 1lb 4oz is that more than they should be at that age?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

OH surprised me and bought some baby clothes yesterday while he was at work :happy: Then DD 2 Lalaloopsy dolls so she didn't feel left out. Then we got her some clothes today.
Bought another rabbit today too as DD's died at the weekend - he's getting too comfortable for his little boots!


----------



## KatBar

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Congrats on Team Blue Katbar!!! :dance:
> I love those u/s pics - brilliant quality and such a handsome little model

Thank you :)!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot wait to start shopping for gender! :D

Pink, please keep us updated once your Dr's have done their tests and I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I cannot wait to start shopping for gender! :D
> 
> Pink, please keep us updated once your Dr's have done their tests and I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Thank you :hugs: 
Will let u know what's gone on soon as I can. On a plus note I'm at the hospital my 20wk scan is booked for tomorrow so don't have far to go


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great, I'm sure all will be well with your little girl :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've had a listen today since being in a and e and they seem happy enough. More concerned if there is anything they don't like on the mri I may need an emergency op :'(


----------



## nilllabean26

...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww nilla I can understand how frustrating this must be for u :hugs: I really think that some times these people forget their dealing with real people x
A friend at school her little sister was born with an extra thumb on each hand but it was removed and she was never any the wiser. Her mother was also upset that she was made to feel the docs almost tried to blame her or her family for the extra limbs. When the little girl went for her op a doc there said it was nothing to do with anyone, it was only a view by a small minority of doctors. 
Please do not feel that it is any way anything to do with u. 
More than likely its been said to distract u from the fact its not been noticed until now by an apparent profesional 

I really hope your OK, you seem to have as much luck as me, always one thing after another. Keep ur head up and when your presious little one arrives and you hold him in your arms everything else will just melt away I'm sure x


----------



## Sarah1508

Nilla :hugs: that's really horribly insensitive the way they told you! I'm sorry you had to deal with that.. And I agree with what pink said about them not noticing sooner. Please please try not blame yourself! It's not your fault at all! Hopefully they will now monitor you more closely to make sure baby is growing happily and healthily, hope you are doing okay x :flower:


----------



## nilllabean26

...


----------



## smoore

I would hope at the point they had the doctor come in they would have told you any and all issues. I'm so sorry for your hard news, but I to have heard of very successful operations and completely normal lives. 

I don't blame the sonographer for how she handled it. I know there is rules in place at all the hospitals here that they can't tell you anything without the doctor seeing things first. 

Big hugs!


----------



## nilllabean26

...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Nilla I'm so sorry, I was asleep when your updates came through :hugs:

I'm so terribly sorry about the way you've been treated. The way you are spoken to makes a huge difference in hearing and reacting to bad news. I agree though that they would have then told you if they suspected other problems which I trust and have faith there won't be!

Please don't blame yourself for this hun, remember your baby's gender, dna, gens etc was determined the day the egg and sperm fused so you could not have done anything wrong to cause this.

I'm sure your son will be none the wiser because he will have an awesome mom and love you back just as much as you love him no questions ask. 

I've always said I cannot choose gender because I wouldn't know which one and I prefer having the baby that God intended me to have. 

I hope you feel a bit better when you are up this morning and remember you have lots of friends and shoulders to cry on if you need to vent :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pink, how are you this morning? I hope your okay and no need for any ops :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm just tired, I ended up on the medical assessment unit but was more like the geriatric unit. It was all crazy old ladies up to daft o'clock rambling on about all sorts. 
Just been woken up by the nurse doing my obs for her to ask, 'are you not hungry' 
I just said doesn't matter if I was not like i can eat is it' to which she replied 'well everyone is to be woken up soon for breakfast!' 
Yeah thanks love
And my blood presure was low as it's 6.30am and I've been lay down all night
Yet she still insisted I sit up as it was too low! WTF! It's 6.30 of course it's low
So my plan to sleep thru breakfast has now been spoilt by a nurse who thought appropriate to ask about food and wake me up properly
Me and hospitals just do not get on AT ALL

Are you looking forward to your interview :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah I'm sorry it so sucky ass there! I really hope you are okay and that you can get to go home with the all clear very soon!!!

I'm very excited for my interview. I dressed nicely, not too formal but not too casual either. I ask dh and he says you look pregnant :dohh: our neighbour comes by and I ask him, he replies "you look pregnant" double :dohh:

I want a fair interview and will not be disclosing my pregnancy unless they specifically ask me how far along I am. If they knew I was pregnant they would not appoint me even if I was the best candidate. 

If I do get appointed I'll decide on how to break the news after contract has been signed. In South Africa you may not fire someone because they are pregnant.

FX all works out for the best!


----------



## pink_phoenix

You can't be fired in the UK for being pregnant either, nor do you need to tell them at interview stage. I think if your the best candidate for the job you should get it. 
Your not allowed to not hire some one here if she is pregnant as it's discrimination. 
Will be thinking of you hun, wishing you all the very best 

Did u say u had a docs appointment this morning? Please forgive me if not, heads not quite on right at the minute


----------



## pink_phoenix

Also if I haven't intact being feeling movements up till now I most certainly did this morning. 
Was like a very strong muscle twitch but also as if some thing was pulling the inside of my tummy in wards. It's hard to explain but imagine someone was sat in a balloon and pulled a bit in towards them. That was the sensation. Tummy went a bit hard to at same time. Only lasted 30 seconds if that but made me feel all funny


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pink, I think we might be on PAR together with what we feel :D
I've been noticing for the last few days that the twitches / bubble popping has become a bit stronger so I'm becoming more and more convinced that I am actually feeling baby :dance:

Yes you are spot on, I did have an appointment this morning. Blood pressure bit low but still normal for me (I naturally have low blood pressure), my urine was crystal clear for a change as well. Here is the funny part... Prepregnancy I weighed 89kg. Had 8 weeks of ms and lost 5kg.
I picked up 1 kg since 13 weeks and weighted 85kg at my last appointment on 29/12. Weighed me this morning and I now weight 85.25kg.

I'm proud of myself for not ballooning. When I got pregnant everyone told me that I'll be eating all the wrong stuff and just get even fatter. I showed them. I'm healthy and so is baby, infact baby is measuring bigger according to my fundal height :D 
They say your fundal height should be equal in cm to the amount of weeks you are pregnant. So I'm 20 weeks tomorrow and fundal height was 23cm!

Now just 5 more days till I get to see my baby :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww yay well done that's great 
I've still not gained the weight back that I lost at around 12 weeks. I did struggle eating a while but since my appetite came back I've not gained much. Maybe 2-3 pound. 
I struggled with the thought I'd balloon but I'm quite impressed I've done so well. 
Glad your appointment went well
I've got my 20wk scan at 1 so OH is on his way up to wheel me down haha


----------



## Sarah1508

I can't believe I'm actually saying this but my best friend from school gave birth to a beautiful healthy baby girl last night..... She didn't even know she was pregnant! It's crazy! :haha: ahhh I am so so happy and excited for her!! :happydance: still can't quite believe it!!


----------



## smoore

Sorry, I thought I've kept up but I must have missed you asking about my appt. it went well. Just a very routine quick heart beat check with the Doppler. :) thank you for asking. 

I think it is because hospitals generally don't get sued over good news. Not saying you would sue but that is generally why hospitals are cautious in the U. S.


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah1508 said:


> I can't believe I'm actually saying this but my best friend from school gave birth to a beautiful healthy baby girl last night..... She didn't even know she was pregnant! It's crazy! :haha: ahhh I am so so happy and excited for her!! :happydance: still can't quite believe it!!

:saywhat: This thing really happens... It's just crazy how anyone wouldn't know they're pregnant. Her baby must have been so cautious moving around her belly... But it's a blessing no matter what... Congrats to your friend....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah1508 said:


> I can't believe I'm actually saying this but my best friend from school gave birth to a beautiful healthy baby girl last night..... She didn't even know she was pregnant! It's crazy! :haha: ahhh I am so so happy and excited for her!! :happydance: still can't quite believe it!!

:saywhat:
You mean she was like the TLC programme and never knew anything until she went into labour?????

Congrats to her :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bwahahahaha :rofl:
You ladies have to pardon MD and myself... we have a long history since TTC to post the same time or the same things. Like our "say what" face hahaaha


----------



## Sarah1508

mdscpa said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually saying this but my best friend from school gave birth to a beautiful healthy baby girl last night..... She didn't even know she was pregnant! It's crazy! :haha: ahhh I am so so happy and excited for her!! :happydance: still can't quite believe it!!
> 
> :saywhat: This thing really happens... It's just crazy how anyone wouldn't know they're pregnant. Her baby must have been so cautious moving around her belly... But it's a blessing no matter what... Congrats to your friend....Click to expand...

I know! I mean I've seen it in tv programmes but it doesn't happen to people you know!! :haha: I've been speaking to her through Facebook messenger because she had to be flown away so I haven't got to visit her or anything and I haven't wanted to bombard her with questions and that but yeah she didn't have a clue ... No one did :dohh: I mean she had gone up a few sizes but thought she was just gaining weight :haha: it's so unreal I can't believe its actually happened! And her and baby are completely healthy no complications what so ever! It's such a blessing :flower:




WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually saying this but my best friend from school gave birth to a beautiful healthy baby girl last night..... She didn't even know she was pregnant! It's crazy! :haha: ahhh I am so so happy and excited for her!! :happydance: still can't quite believe it!!
> 
> :saywhat:
> You mean she was like the TLC programme and never knew anything until she went into labour?????
> 
> Congrats to her :DClick to expand...

TLC? Sorry I'm slow :dohh: :haha: and yes she just woke up with tummy pains in the morning but went to do her nightshift at the pub she works in and then went to bed and woke up in agony it must have been so scary at first wondering what was happeing! Then she got flown away to hospital at 5 am and by 7 am they told her she was in labour... I think I would have fainted! Haha but her and baby are doing great! She's even breast feeding so seems to have taken to motherhood like a duck to water already  plus her sister just had a baby girl 5 months ago so she won't be stuck for clothes etc thankfully! I just can't wait to see her and baby now! :happydance: :flower:


----------



## BlingyGal

Hi Ladies! :hi:

I've only just found this thread! It seems that I never scroll down far enough to explore the other forums, I had no idea there was a June Bug thread. :dohh:

Just wanted to dip my toe in and say 'hi'. I recognize many names from the Second Trimester forum. I'm trying to catch up on this thread but there's so much reading so I read the last 10 pages or so?

Nilla - I'm sorry your sonographer wasn't more forth-coming about what she was seeing. I know how frustrating it can be with sonographers, we've had a couple of upsetting scans whereby we know something is 'off' but the technician won't say anything but is asking questions of us. It's very disconcerting. I wish they would just be up front with what they're seeing. I understand they don't want to upset us but we pick up on that stuff anyway. And I'm okay with the tech saying "this is what i'm seeing but i don't know what it means" rather than the tech asking questions, being super quiet and not sharing information. Anyway, as for extra fingers, I know one child with extra digits (pinkies) and another child with missing fingers on one hand - they're both perfectly healthy and happy. Their moms were worried too when they found out while pregnant but it was just one of those things that can happen sometimes. :hugs:

Sorry for the ramble!


----------



## nilllabean26

BlingyGal said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> I've only just found this thread! It seems that I never scroll down far enough to explore the other forums, I had no idea there was a June Bug thread. :dohh:
> 
> Just wanted to dip my toe in and say 'hi'. I recognize many names from the Second Trimester forum. I'm trying to catch up on this thread but there's so much reading so I read the last 10 pages or so?
> 
> Nilla - I'm sorry your sonographer wasn't more forth-coming about what she was seeing. I know how frustrating it can be with sonographers, we've had a couple of upsetting scans whereby we know something is 'off' but the technician won't say anything but is asking questions of us. It's very disconcerting. I wish they would just be up front with what they're seeing. I understand they don't want to upset us but we pick up on that stuff anyway. And I'm okay with the tech saying "this is what i'm seeing but i don't know what it means" rather than the tech asking questions, being super quiet and not sharing information. Anyway, as for extra fingers, I know one child with extra digits (pinkies) and another child with missing fingers on one hand - they're both perfectly healthy and happy. Their moms were worried too when they found out while pregnant but it was just one of those things that can happen sometimes. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for the ramble!

Hey blingy . Thanks for the response. I'm not so much mad at this sonographer, she was just the icing on the cake. I went last week and they said they needed more measurements this week and the doc came last week and even said nothing. I forgot to mention that I kept asking her why she wasn't measuring anything. Everything was a lie.and then her telling me it was because of me and she was sure. 

I'm over it I guess.I don't care anymore. I don't feel like being seen anymore and I don't want to be induced either. I feel what happens happens and I can for to labor and delivery if I ever need to. 
I'm going to tell my ob soon. Don't feel like talking to her atm.


As for the people u know, is there a reason why the little girls mom did not have her finger removed?


Congrats to ur friend sarah.

And welcome to the thread bkingy

P.s props to u if u end up reading this whole thread like wunna did!!!!


Again. Ty smoore pink bmjngy wunna and sarah for responding. I appreciate it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Blingy :hi:

Nilla, glad to see you posting :hugs: I hope you are okay under the circumstances.

Pink, how did your u/s go??? All good and when can you leave hospital??


----------



## nilllabean26

...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Again with the BMI stuff WTF?? I feel like punching many people in the face for you Nilla :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Baby ultrasound was great, Defo a little girl, we didn't tell the woman what sex we had been told previously and she said girl so we're happy now!
Was a little nervous about the amount of people I've herd lately being given wrong gender. 

My MRI went well when I managed to get my panic attack under control. Was clear so got to come home


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Congratulations on your little girl, Pink :)


----------



## mdscpa

And here is what we bought last night... Like I said, just a few... :D :lol: First baby stuff.

4 Blankets, 2 waterproof mattress pad, 5 onesies/undershirts (dont blame me i'm not sure what to call them :haha:)... Didn't buy colored onesies because all we could think of is blue :haha: we don't wanna end up having only one color... 

Oh, the scarf upper far right will be used for Adam's photoshoot... :dance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0310_zps40d6fd53.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so glad you are okay Pink and that you got to go home :hugs:
Take it easy and take care of yourself!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks ladies :hugs:
Tried to thank ur comment wunna but apparently: don't have the permission! Ehh?? Haha
Phone must be having a melt down!!

Aww mdscpa baby stuff looks lovely! I forget how small some of it is haha


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks pink.... Sorry it's not alot I still have lots to get... Still have plenty of time right? :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Ok ladies..... DH finished the picture slideshow video for our pregnancy announcement never thought i'd cry.... :cry: Don't worry it's a happy tears... We talked and agreed to put it in public NOW instead of waiting few more weeks (24 weeks, V-day)... Why wait if everything is out of our control, right? DH entitled the video "Picture Slideshow" so our friends/relatives wouldn't have a clue before they open the video.... Will post the video later... :dance:


----------



## Sarah1508

I know this has nothing to do with pregnancy :dohh: but my little brother (half brother) who I haven't seen since he was very little just got in touch with me on facebook! 

Basically to try cut a long story short my father had an affair on my mother when I was six and they split and then a few years later he had my brother to the other woman. I did see him and even looked after him as a baby as my "father" and his mother wherent very capable parents so every weekend when me and my sisters would stay over for a few nights I would basically mother him when I was only a child myself, it was a lot to take on but at the same time I loved looking after a tiny wee baby. Anyways when he was about 4 i decided to stop seeing my father as he was a huge let down, selfish, taking drugs etc and after that the woman left him and I think she has turned her life around now but at the time I seen my brother once in a blue moon and well I just didn't like her very much tbh because of having bad memory's of her and my father off their face and arguing etc. And at the time as a young teen or even 11 or 12 (my memory is bad :haha: ) I was going through a lot myself with anxiety and depression issues cropping up so eventually we just kind of stopped seeing eachother. 

When I fell pregnant with Kian and actually a wee bit before tbh I started thinking about him more often and wanting to see him but my anxiety just took over and I couldn't face it with thoughts of ive let him down like our father let us all down by being in and out of our lives and idk the thought of rejection as immature as that sounds just scared me from ever actually biting the bullet and going to see him.

Now he's 13 and has contacted me through Facebook well he added me and I thought wow he's still so little himself and making the first move I need to message him something back!? And I literally stayed up all last night tossing and turning trying to think of what to say :haha: I did eventually messege him just saying something like " have i got the right person here is it really my brother?" :dohh: (I know that's such a crap way to start but I couldn't think of what else to say) and he replied with "yes it's me big sister sarah and then a big smiley face  , I think that means he's keen on seeing me and can't be holding to many grudges? Does it? Omg this is making me so anxious ive never felt this way before like a mixture of tons of feelings! 

He must be messaging me from school on a break as its on 12 am so the replies are slow but he seems really happy to be talking to me, has anyone else experienced something like this? And how did you cope with your anxiety? Haha I feel so bloody silly as he is only 13 and took such a brave step on getting in contact with me! Something I've been wanting to do for over three years now but have chickened out everytime I came close :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think he is keen on seeing you Sarah! It was a brave step for him to take a leap of faith and if he could do it so can you. Never too late for you two to have a relationship again. :hugs:

Sorry I don't know what the right thing to say would be but I do know that you learn to swim faster if you've almost drowned. So just jump in hun, you'll be fine and it will be great for both of you to connect again!


----------



## mdscpa

Here's it is ladies... Just posted few seconds ago in FB....I think DH found the perfect music. :happydance: It's "unlisted" in youtube so it's not searchable... Will edit after few days including the title and description.... Nothing new here coz you've seen all our photos :haha:

https://youtu.be/ZQ0yvq95wRg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ0yvq95wRg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww Sarah that's lovely, actually brought tears to my eyes. What a wonderful brave thing you are BOTH doing. 
I have estranged family but they were from before my mother and father got together so not quite the same experience as you and not really much advice other than do what ever feels right for you both. 
With any luck he's turned out much more like you from the profound input you must have had on him when he was little. 
Wishing you both all the very best of look at reaching out and finally rebuilding your relationships. 
Cherish it, my relationships with my estranged brother and sister only deteriorate more and more as I'm past the point of caring or the effort to try with them as unfortunately they take after their mother, are awfully selfish and self centred. I do always wonder if in years gone by they could have been saved if they were willing to put in the same effort I was but it's too late for us now! Don't let you and your brother get to the place me and mine are. 
Take things slow, your both still young, you have the rest of your lives to build up your relationships. And don't be worried if the bond you once had isn't there straight away it will more than likley take time and a lot of work from you both. 
I wish you the very best


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yes mdscpa you've got plenty of time to get more baby things. I don't think you ever actually stop haha! 
Good luck with the FB announcement, I'm sure it must be very nerve wracking finally being 'public' :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

pink_phoenix said:


> Yes mdscpa you've got plenty of time to get more baby things. I don't think you ever actually stop haha!
> Good luck with the FB announcement, I'm sure it must be very nerve wracking finally being 'public' :hugs:


Just did... And of course most of the people back home are already sleeping.... :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww well will be a wonderful thing for them to wake up too :D 
I always wanted to wait longer but OH just gets too excited haha! Think it's a very hard thing to keep to yourself really, poor bugger


----------



## mdscpa

Feels so long already and we felt like it's about time.... :haha: We will keep one secret though and the gender won't be mentioned until birth :haha: not even to our immediate family... Only you ladies know.... :dance:


----------



## nilllabean26

Thanks for sharing the pics and video mdscpa.awesome to the both. I love the cute little Teddy bear blanket



Sarah. Wow. 13 and reaching out. That's pretty courageous of him. If inside meet, I hope things work out well and u guys can build a good relationship.


----------



## mdscpa

I hope they'll be happy it's the first time we shared Adam's pictures....


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> I hope they'll be happy it's the first time we shared Adam's pictures....

When did u decide on a name? And of course they will be happy. The video to me is emotional and it's not even my story lol. It's so cute and peacEful. I'm sure u will get positive feedback. 

Is it just parents on both sides ur showing the video to u or aunts uncle's cousins etc.


----------



## mdscpa

nilllabean26 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I hope they'll be happy it's the first time we shared Adam's pictures....
> 
> When did u decide on a name? And of course they will be happy. The video to me is emotional and it's not even my story lol. It's so cute and peacEful. I'm sure u will get positive feedback.
> 
> Is it just parents on both sides ur showing the video to u or aunts uncle's cousins etc.Click to expand...

We shared to all our friends' list... :dance: We had names for both, a boy or a girl since TTC...


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies for the replies :hugs: I managed to get his mums number and she said I am always welcome and can visit whenever! She seems really nice now so fingers crossed! She asked me if I wanted to speak to him aswel and I did :') now he wants to see me Tuesday and he's desperate to meet Kian his first nephew as he said  
I will be going after my scan as they live near the hospital and my oh is coming with us also as I am literally shitting it :S haha just need to take deep breaths! :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww I hope you have a wonderful time x


----------



## Sarah1508

Omg I know I've counted down like a million times but.... Ahhhh my scan is in two days!!! :happydance: And nothing is stopping me from attending this one!! :haha: I literally couldn't bare waiting another month again! :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Scan week for both of us!!!
Do you think you know gender?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayyyyyyyy :happydance: so excited for your scans :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

20 Weeks Bump
I feel very heavy in my lower belly and I was measuring 3cm bigger at 20 weeks... wonder if I'll have a very big baby too :D

Sorry, this might not be the best bump pic but DH got tired of retaking them the whole time so I just chose the best of the lot :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/VAOmZk3.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww lovely bump pic wunna x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink :hugs:

I just finished a list of old wives tales in my journal regarding gender. I'm getting mostly boy on them, I think boy and DH thinks girl.

If you ladies want to check it out you can click on the animated image in my signature as it will direct you to my pregnancy journal :D


----------



## nilllabean26

I'm jealous wunnnnnnaaaa. Omg looks so awesome. WhaT a good looking bump :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thansk Nilla! You are so sweet.

A friend on Facebook said I'm carrying big so she thinks boy... I'm not taking any offense because I am 100% sure she meant none but now I'm wondering if I'm too big for 20 weeks :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Great bump. You really are showing Pam... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Your bump looks like mine so im guessing boy too even though i voted girl in your poll before :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha, I'll note that one Daphne :D
I had a good giggle now because my facebook friend asked wha she would win if she guessed gender correctly and I told her she could have baby's first poop diaper :rofl:

I don't know why but I can't stop my giggles now. Like yesterday morning I was crying but I could only justify 5mins of crying and the other hour I had no reason for crying but I just could not stop :dohh:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I saw the old wives tales in your journal and I've got to admit that according to most of them I would be carrying boy too but Defo a girl had it confirmed twice now haha! 
I think there good fun tho to try and work it out haha x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yah I had fun with it too. I really don't know gender but I feel 51% boy and 49% girl. 

Dh's side of the family all have male offspring so we'll see... Eeek I cannot wait for Wednesday anymore!!!! Arrggg stark raving mad is where I'm at :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :yipee: Scan week for both of us!!!
> Do you think you know gender?

I know finally eh!? :haha: 

Well since as soon as I found out really I've been convinced this one is a wee girly, but oh says he just knows its a boy! :haha: 

And as for all the old wives tales they matched my last pregnancy perfectly! :haha: I was carrying so so low and I didn't look pregnant from the back etc etc haha and this time all of them are actually pointing to girl... But saying that when my sister was pregnant we where all convinced she was having a girl mainly by the way she carried but baby turned out to be a boy :dohh:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thansk Nilla! You are so sweet.
> 
> A friend on Facebook said I'm carrying big so she thinks boy... I'm not taking any offense because I am 100% sure she meant none but now I'm wondering if I'm too big for 20 weeks :haha:

Oh geesh. I don't think u look big. It's just u showing well. Some with smaller frames or shorter people show more than others. I guess it depends. 

For me. Even though I'm carrying a boy, my tummy doesn't really poke outward. More widward <<I know not a word, but u get me I hope . I love how it looks when it's like that.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for being a bit quiet today, just too busy at work.

I'll pop in a bit later to catch up and all your comments :hugs:


----------



## _Anya_

Hi ladies,
does anybody here feel round ligament pain? How do I know if the pain is normal or not? :)


----------



## mdscpa

_Anya_ said:


> Hi ladies,
> does anybody here feel round ligament pain? How do I know if the pain is normal or not? :)

I did and the time it became uncomfortable and unbearable (with two mornings high temp or fever and no spotting) i went to my doc and found that i got a urinary tract infection.... So if you worry, it's better for you to get check.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Omg Sarah!!!!! Your scan is tomorrow!!! :yipee: :yipee:

Thanks Nilla, you're helping a lot especially since the "your so big comments" are still coming in on my facebook page :rofl:

Anya, I agree with Daphne. Round ligament pain is said to be uncomfortable but it shouldn't be unbearable. I've had kidney pipe infection twice and bot times I just knew (instinct) that the pains could not have been normal. Trust your gut hun, if you don't feel well rather get checked than not :hugs:

I've had a crazy dat at work! Way too busy and I'm just so tired of being treated like crap. I think baby agrees with me because he/she was very active today. Proud to say that I an much more sure that I'm feeling him/her :D
Wednesday this time we'll have had our scan hours ago and then we can start saying him or her! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahhh I know!! :happydance: and yours the next day!! We will finally know what team we are in!! :haha: :happydance: I am so not going to be able to sleep a wink tonight :dohh: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll be like that tomorrow night Sarah :wohoo:

How many hours till your scan? :haha:


----------



## DoodleDoo

Not posted in here in ages! Glad to read so many positive things. Just wondered if I could get my date changed to June 25th. We had our 20w scan last week, everything is going well and we are decidedly.... team yellow! :yellow:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh wow DoodleDoo you must have some different kind of will power!!! I have been freaking out since 29 Dec when my 20 week scan was booked to find out the gender. I've tried every kind of old wive tale including peeing on baking powder :haha: to try and determine gender because I NEED to know .
Will find out tomorrow at my scan.

Glad all went well with your scan!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

HAPPY SCAN DAY SARAH!!!!! 

I cannot wait for your update!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck on your scan Sarah... Hope everything will be fine as always.... Oh, FX your baby cooperates showing everything :dance: Be waiting for an update.... :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Good luck for your scan today Sarah, can't wait to hear how it went. I'm sooooo excited haha!
And for yours wunna!! I bet it's driving you mad now that you only have to wait untill tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Here's our baby's heartbeat at 21 weeks 4 days. If the video doesn't play here's the link....

https://youtu.be/shtXySxyLYM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shtXySxyLYM#t=11


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh yes Pink! I'm going stark raving mad. 

I told Daphne earlier (MDSCPA) that I need to do everything in my power to get baby to show us the gender because I need to try and keep some sanity.... I've lost most of it already waiting for tomorrow :haha:

I cannot wait for Sarah's update anymore either! My patience has totally left me!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Are you becoming like this Wunna? :rofl::haha:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/giphy_zpsijwmisvy.gif


----------



## Sarah1508

Three more hours to go......... Ahhhh :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah1508 said:


> Three more hours to go......... Ahhhh :haha:

3 more???!!!!???? :wacko:

Oh, goodluck seeing your brother as well.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Are you becoming like this Wunna? :rofl::haha:
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/giphy_zpsijwmisvy.gif

OMG :rofl: Yes that's me!!!! I'm a blubbering mess bwahahahahaaha



Sarah1508 said:


> Three more hours to go......... Ahhhh :haha:

:saywhat: 
Why was I not prepared for such a long wait??? :haha:

So exciting! Cannot wait for your update so I can only imagine how you must be feeling. 

Also yippee for seeing your little brother later! :thumbup: I know you must feel very anxious and overwhelmed but I trust that it will all go well and that you will have a great time :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so if my pregnant brain hasn't failed me then it is still another hour till Sarah's appointment and then the wait for her to update :haha:

Yup I'm a :wacko:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

This day is just DRRRRRAAAAAGGGGIIIIINNNNNGGGG!!!!

https://i.imgur.com/lNJWk8C.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Nilla, did you manage to see the results on the poll? If you still havent, click on any of the votes (the numbers) and it will open the results...


----------



## SmartieMeUp

My scan was at 1:30, set off at 12:50 (impatience) and seen at 1:03. Set off early!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah!?? :coffee:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ahhhhh my patience did a runner the second I got them 2 pink lines!! 
Seems you can't have both haha!! 
I love that polar bear pic, that's like my OH when I drag him to yet ANOTHER store looking at baby stuff haha!!! 

Hope all went well at your scan Sarah and you all had a lovely time at your brothers house!! 

How excited are you now wunna!!! Is your appointment early or are we in for a long wait tomorrow???

I saw my consultant at the new hospital yesterday..... wow what a difference someone who doesn't have their head up their rear end makes! He was fab...listened to everything I had said and was delighted that I had scan reports from MRI, adress for my neurologist and had also make my own appointment with him before my due date to get MY questions answered. 
Explained I'd ideally like natural birth and he agreed that aslong as my neurologist said it was safe for me to push that they would allow me to do so!
Also laughed when I mentioned being upset about BMI, comented that most people don't say it right or know enough about it to even bring it up and in reality all it ment was I got two extra scans and a diabetic test, which I'm not going to complain about!

Over all felt like I'd lost 4stone after I walked out, like I could have floated back to my car. Much more excited for birth than I was x

Had a busy day today, we went looking at a reptile rescue centre and I came home with a new dragon, he's been mistreated and was very scared of people which has ultimately make him very aggressive/deffensive and I decided he was perfect to come home with me. We have already got an aggressive dragon we tamed after months and months of hard work and although he's not as cuddly as the others we have come a LONG way in getting him much more tollerent of us, and I do occasionally get a sneaky mummy cuddle when OH is out or other wise occupied!! Xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It will be early morning if all goes well. I'm plannig on being at the hospital well before 8am and then when the sonographer walks in at 8am I will hopefully be the 1st on there.
I'll update as soon as I can after I've been seen :D

I love how you've taken in another dragon! We have another bird as well that seems to have been bitten on it's wing. So this one unfortunately will loose the proper use of it's wing and will be a "house" pigeon. Poor thing, we called him Kevin :D

I'm so happy that you had a great appointment and that you are looking forward to birth more! It is amazing how the manner within which you are spoken to etc can make the world of difference :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahhh I'm so happy I could cry ... (Well I did a little :dohh: :haha: ) everything went fantastic with seeing my brother and literally two hours had passed before any of us noticed the time! He's super keen on seeing us all as often as possible! He's just so so lovely I am so happy that I have him back in my life :happydance: 

Oh and I best put yous out of your misery ..... :haha: 













It's a GIRL!! :pink: and more importantly I was right for once! :haha: :happydance: everything looked perfect with baby and we literally seen everything from top to toes! I have a shot of the wee toes I haven't got it on my phone yet but will upload later  and here she is <3 she's got such a cute wee button nose just like her big brother! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Sarah, that is awesome news all around.

I was just on my way to bed and decided to check in 1st and this is great news to go to bed to!
Congrats on your little girl!!! :dance:

Now 22h50 and I'm off to bed, will update you ladies in the morning after my scan :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wunna : Ohhh I don't even think I'm going to sleep let alone u haha! And I think because of time difference I should just be waking up as you update!! Yayyyyyyyyy :happydance: 

I just couldn't leave him there, he's too much for most people to handle and I doubt he would get a new home for quite a while so had to take him!! Will be such a little character I think once he's settled, can't wait to see how he turns out and have something to keep me occupied for the next 20 weeks haha! 

Sarah: oh hun what fabulous news I'm so happy :happydance:
What a lovely pic and what an amazing day it must have been for you! Glad scan and time with your brother went well hun x bet it's been a great weight off your shoulders x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies, 7am here, stuck in the loo :dohh:
Will still be at hospital for my scan before 8 and hopefully wait won't be long :D

Will let you know :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: :yipee: Sarah, I'm very happy everything went well with your baby and your brother. Congrats on having a little girl...... She really is lovely <3 <3 <3


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Morning ladies, 7am here, stuck in the loo :dohh:
> Will still be at hospital for my scan before 8 and hopefully wait won't be long :D
> 
> Will let you know :dance:

It's 9:35 am here already.... How many hours more there? :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies :flower: <3 

Ahh wunna your turn now!!! Best of luck <3 :happydance:

Oh ps Shilo can you add me to team pink please :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I drank some coke in the hopes that baby would be a little more active than what I've been feeling... didn't do much good. Little one was so happy just lying there :haha: 
This was good as the sonographer could get great measurements. 

Baby was however back up to my face and face down so it was a bit of a difficult position which in turn led to me getting 5 photos and not just the promised 1 :dance: I could cry when she just kept on printing photos!!!!! Next time I'm in town I'm buying her chocolates and delivering it to her! She was amazing!!!!

I was rolled over from side to side so many times I thought I would puke and my tummy was being shaked etc to get baby to open legs but baby did not want to budge at all. Sonographer said to me to turn onto my left side with my back to her for the last time to try and see if she can get the potty shot.
Long silence and then she goes "ooooh" and takes the picture. I turn around and she shows gender. I'm on my back now and she wants to look again but legs closed up tightly again... so we got really lucky. Like a second or 2 of gender show of which she could get a picture :D

Baby measured spot on 20weeks & 4 days and my due date is exactly 27 June :thumbup: Baby weighs close to 370grams, spine is closed, heart beating healthily and sonographer says to keep doing what I am as I'm doing it all right!

Here are my photos for you ladies! The arm indications etc are in afrikaans so just let me know if I need to translate anything.

https://i.imgur.com/bJvpco9.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/eFvr5eh.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/PsXhwtu.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/qNX9W7K.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/UiFrvFC.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/mdOTV1v.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

Awwh!! Congrats on team blue!! :blue: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Our LONG wait was finally worth it!! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes totally worth it!!!! 
The scan was amazing and I'll forever be thankful to the sonographer for being so nice to me!


----------



## Sarah1508

Awwhh that's fab! Mine was great this time round too, he told me absolutely everything he was checking and saying this and that was looking great etc and then took the time to show is baby's little feet and toes and managed to get a shot of them (will upload ive just left the pictures in my mums car :dohh: ) also took lots of time getting us a great side shot of baby's face etc <3 makes such a difference when they actually take the time to explain things and realise the importance it is to us mummy's to see the cute little things too! :haha: :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww wunna what beautiful pictures!! 
I'm so so glad you had such a great scan!! 
And congrats on the lovely little man. 
I'm so happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink and Sarah!!

These were really the best pics we could get with his position. He was so stubborn and regardless of how much we shaked and rolled he kept his position :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think there great, there is such a variety of pics! Mine all look really similar haha!
I really like the one he looks as tho he's yawning and stretching backwards and the one he's curled up. So cute :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks pink!
The pics all amaze me.

When I spoke to the lady last week she said I get 1 pic. Today she gave me 5!!!!! I will be guarding them! I've scanned them in as well to make sure I have copies! 

Mmmm what do we wait for next :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

We got ours free this time. Last time it was £4 a picture and they were shocking quality. 
I'd been admitted to the ward the night before and was explaining all the trouble we had had with other hospital so she must have felt sorry for us and just printed 4 out and said ahhhhh don't tell any one haha! She was lovely. Sat and went thru everything with us, where placenta was and how everything was forming and what every bit she was measuring and zooming in at was. Think we must have been in a good 30-40mins. 
Oh there's plenty to wait for haha. For me atleast. Got an appointment in April with my brain specialist so got to wait that long before I know if I can have natural birth. And got a few extra scans inbetween


----------



## mdscpa

Me, i'll have my set appointment tomorrow with our doc and see if we'll get a scan and probably schedule my next appointment. Then maybe busy ourselves buying baby stuffs, fixed the spare room and wait for little Adam.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Exciting times for us all!

I hope you can go natural Pink

Wonder how Nilla is doing!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks wunna!
Really impatient long day today, my best friend was booked for induction today, been in since 9am. It's nearly 8pm now! Ahhhhhh I hate waiting haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow that is long labour! I hope all goes well with her!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

They have changed the process of inductions now apparently. With her 2nd boy her waters were broken and had some meds to speed up but this time she had persaries and was warned can take upto 30 hours to even start!!
That seems a massive waste of time, resources and a hospital bed! She asked if she could go home but was told she would have to stay???? 
I don't get it haha. She messaged an hour ago to say she was nearly 4cms dilated but it's sooooo long! I hate waiting haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I wish I don't have to be in labour that long.... :shock:


----------



## Sarah1508

Ohh no a quick labour would scare the hell out of me!! At least with a longer labour the pain gradually gets worse and worse and you kinda get used to it, with a quick labour (never had one) but I would imagine the pain would just be .... ahhhhhh! :S :haha: I'll be happy with a 22 hour labour like last time or more or less haha , definetly won't be doing the majority of it in hospital though! I want to do the last few hours like last time in hospital, the rest I found was just better at the house (lounging about and in the bath etc) and actually down the street waking about shopping for a while in the early stages :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Shoe, I guess I'll have to wait and see what happens :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

This is long for her. Normally in and out, even with the last induction. She was worrying she wouldn't get to the hospital in time if she went into natural labour as they have shut most of the local maternity units! 
Wow 22 hours.... I can barely manage 22minutes in hospital, my plan is Defo to stay at home aslong as physically possible, especially as I can't have a water birth at hospital. Will be chilling in the bath at home! 
Also to try and refrain from pushing aslong as my body will let me as if I am allowed a natural birth I will have a limited time I'm allowed to push! 
Never do anything easy way me :blush: 
Body just won't allow it haha


----------



## Sarah1508

So I found an app that lets you add arrows to your photos.. And ehhrm I went a little overboard.... :blush: :haha:

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/901/sBuydL.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/537/veR6tL.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/901/i0d3Yj.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/540/LGGnGR.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/661/L8sdk9.jpg


----------



## treeroot

Congrats on your scans ladies, glad to hear everything went well!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm so very proud to announce that on the 11th of feb 2015 my best friend in the whole wide world gave birth to her very first daughter, Niah rose, weighing 7lbs 2oz. Not to bad to say she's a week early and panicked for 4months she's was small and wasn't growing right! Just shows u they can and do get it wrong!! 
So happy haha :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love your pics with the arrows Pink!

A very big congrats to your friend! I'm so happy for you guys! Maybe your daughter and her daughter will be best friends like you are :D


----------



## smoore

Congratulations to everyone on all the good news! I have been stopping in and reason when I have a few seconds, but work has been super busy. 

Pink- I'm glad all is well with your friends baby! I have heard that a lot about them being wrong about weights and it is one of the reasons the March of Dimes has a huge push for no induction or csections before 39 weeks unless absolutely necessary. Since they can be wrong and the baby end up being a premie. 

Nothing new here. Still just waiting on my Feb 25 ultrasound follow up. :) 

I hope all continues to go well for everyone!


----------



## mdscpa

*22 Weeks and 0 Day(s) Pregnant *​
:yipee: 6 Month Mark.... 55% Complete, Only 45% Left :yipee:​

*

Ok, here's today's update... Went to our doc as per our appointment, same thing as usual. Q & A, BP is 120/80, weight from 58.50 Kls to 60.03 Kls and of course she listened to baby's heartbeat.. Asked me to have a Tetanus Toxoide injection had to asked her what it was for and said, in summary, for me and baby's protection. OK!!!!!... Had to wait 1 hour before i could get my vaccine... Then, we had another scan... longer one!!!!!  Still cellphones and cameras are not allowed... But DH was so sneaky he took out his phone and started recording but we were already in the middle of the scan (video to follow). The yawning and lots of movement were missed  ... Yeah, the baby was yawning and gulping fluid while it's hand was saying bye bye  to us  ... That was AMAZING..... Oh, and baby is measuring 23 weeks and 1 day, 1 weeks and a day ahead again.... And BABY is still a HE..... He grew from 440g at 21 weeks to 569 at 22 weeks which is off because they dated me at 23w1d.

Next visit will be on March 21st...

February 12, 2015 - Ultrasound Pictures at 22 Weeks Pregnant:


Spoiler
Breech!!!! Not worried, still have time to move....

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0335_zps27f1ca33.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0334_zps8b85baab.jpg


Yawning... Adam's looks like he has a beak... 

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0325_zps4a15169f.jpg

Here's i think it's a fish 

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0323_zps7f568702.jpg

Adam's backside...

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0322_zps4ad5b978.jpg

The next two are his TITI (tagalog for Penis) pictures... Sonographer called it titi and we asked how he knows tagalog and he said his wife is a Filipina  The video (later) shows how fascinated he is with the titi  he kept coming back there just to make sure he's not mistaking 

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0331_zpsea6df740.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0328_zps21ac3f25.jpg


22 Weeks Pregnant: Bump Pictures

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/22WeeksBumpSummary_zps6775d18f.jpg


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0317-edited_zps5e0b36ac.jpg 
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0320_zps8713f57f.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0321_zps87997584.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0315_zpsab1e20f3.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0316_zps5d34817a.jpg

18 weeks and 22 weeks bump comparison:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18-22WeeksComparison_zps8ee040d5.jpg

Adam's Hand from 8-22 Weeks:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/output_RbObaj_zpsgnnsslgf.gif


*


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks ladies! She's such a little stunner, Defo hoping our little ones are as close as we are haha
They told her about 30weeks she might have been induced anytime due to her being small, even had the steroid injections for baby's lungs but she ended up holding out till 38 weeks, would have gone full term but my friend was so poorly towards the end and back in hospital every few days was decided was best for them both to induce 

Happy 22wks mdscpa :happydance: 
Still such a beautiful bump, wish mine was that neat


----------



## mdscpa

Here's the screengrab from the video DH took.... :dance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Untitled-1_zpsf7d65e1a.jpg


----------



## nilllabean26

congrats sarah on ur girl, and congrats wunna on ur little boy :)

mdscpa. how tall are you? nice bump pics.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww :cloud9:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Nilla, glad to see you on here :hugs:
How are you doing?


----------



## mdscpa

nilllabean26 said:


> congrats sarah on ur girl, and congrats wunna on ur little boy :)
> 
> mdscpa. how tall are you? nice bump pics.

I'm 5'6.... Thanks...


----------



## mdscpa

The video DH took at my 22 weeks appointment... :D

https://youtu.be/AswK0dLBvpI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AswK0dLBvpI#t=10


----------



## Jo77

Room for another one in here?

My name is Jo and I'm actually due on August 1st with not one but *3* babies! Today I had confirmation that my c-section will be on June 27th where I'll be 35 weeks so thought I'd just poke my head in and hope you've room for another member.

Jo x


----------



## nilllabean26

you are at a very good weight mdscpa :thumbup: and all of those videos are amazing. u are creating a lot of good memories. ur baby boy will love that:baby:


and thanks wunna. im alright. hanging in there i guess. How are u doing? 

welcome jo :) congrats on your triplets. woohoo. :) have u had any ultrasounds? and i hope ur planned csection goes well :)... also, do u know the sex of your 3?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Jo :hi: 
More than enough room for one (+3) more :D

Wow and congrats on triplets. If you don't mind me asking did you conceive naturally? Multiples always fascinate me so much! Sorry but I'm a nosy one :haha:

Nilla, I'm doing well. I can really feel baby moving now and knowing I'm having a boy is helping me bond more which I'm thankful for! Do you have any appointments lined up soon?


----------



## Jo77

nilllabean26 said:


> welcome jo :) congrats on your triplets. woohoo. :) have u had any ultrasounds? and i hope ur planned csection goes well :)... also, do u know the sex of your 3?

Thank you. Yes, I have regular ultrasounds and this will continue for the duration of my pregnancy. We don't yet know the sex and are still undecided about finding out or not though I think we will find out purely for convenience.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Welcome Jo :hi:
> More than enough room for one (+3) more :D
> 
> Wow and congrats on triplets. If you don't mind me asking did you conceive naturally? Multiples always fascinate me so much! Sorry but I'm a nosy one :haha:

Thanks! Haha, I've had that question a lot, don't worry. No, we did not conceive naturally and actually battled infertility for several years. Our second round of IVF was successful and we're expecting three.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry about your battles! 

BTW we have the same due dat :D
I'm going natural so might be earlier or later but for now we have the same dat.

Has it been a struggle for you guys to think of names??


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Been a bit of a meh day today. 
DD1 woke at midnight screaming that her "minnie" (vagina) was hurting. I took her PJ bottoms off and found hives from her waist down. Called 111 and it wasn't much help, she woke this morning and nothing was on her body so I though 'oh, maybe not' then she had a patch on her face, then her hands, then it covered her arms. Now the underside of her face is covered. It's like it's worming its way around her body. Took her to the DR's and they confirmed that it's hives and that she has tonsillitis too. And that was probably what caused her to be extremely poorly from beginning of Feb. 

I had some red blood and some mixed in with CM when I wiped this afternoon and I just haven't had time to address it properly because of having to deal with DD, plus, OH is at work. I've not had anything since or cramping, having the odd movement too so I'm doubting it was anything in particular. 

On a positive side - welcome, Jo + your little trio :D


----------



## Jo77

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm sorry about your battles!
> 
> BTW we have the same due dat :D
> I'm going natural so might be earlier or later but for now we have the same dat.
> 
> Has it been a struggle for you guys to think of names??

It'll be nice for us to count down together. 

We've had a name for each gender picked out for a little while now and we are slowly getting there with finding other names we like! Fortunately we still have a little bit of time. Naming one can be hard enough, let alone three!

Have got names picked out?



SmartieMeUp said:


> On a positive side - welcome, Jo + your little trio :D

Thank you!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow triplets that's amazing, congratulations!! 

Well I've decided I have to stop being such a soft touch, saw a post on the internet about a puppy not being too well looked after. Asked about if could find anyone to have her, walked in picked her up cried my little eyes out and brought her home. I just couldn't leave her!
She's only 6wks old. Was petrified if we left her she would have been sold on as a fighting or bait dog and I just couldn't let it happen!! As it was a very rough area. The family seemed nice just a bit over whelmed with a 6weeks puppy and 4 kids 
Will post some pics in a minute x

Hope everyone is doing great, sorry been quiet, not felt quite right for a few days x


----------



## pink_phoenix

This is our little rubydoo

She's an alpha blue blood bulldog
Shes white and brindle and has one blue eye and one brown
And she's completely stolen my heart


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Although she's a gorgeous dog, be aware! A single puppy at 6 weeks isn't a good sign. She's more than likely stolen :(


----------



## pink_phoenix

She was the pick of the litter as he had provided the stud

He had 2 french bulldogs running round too he said he had planned on breeding and they were only pups


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Awful move by the owners! A pup shouldn't leave its mother any younger than 8 weeks which respectfully should be 12 weeks. I do hope you didn't pay a penny for her though, else they're a simply a pair of irresponsible, money making scum. I'd report them to the RSPCA to save any more harm being done.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Pink, I get you about being a softy. The reward however is amazing with the love we get in return. She has just about stolen my heart now too!!!! So cute. 

SmartieMeUp, I'm so sorry about your dd still not being well. Are they going to just give meds or remove her tonsils? As a child mine made me sick many times until my mom decided take them out and no problems since. I hope you and your baby are okay as well. Maybe you are tired and stressed and somehow your body was reacting. I trust both your little girls will be just fine :hugs:

Jo, that was why I asked about names :haha: we had 1 unisex name, found out the gender and now we are stuck trying to get a name that we feel fits. I could not imagine having to at once get 3 boy names or girl names etc. Plus you'll probably only be able to decide who gets what name once they are here?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> SmartieMeUp, I'm so sorry about your dd still not being well. Are they going to just give meds or remove her tonsils? As a child mine made me sick many times until my mom decided take them out and no problems since. I hope you and your baby are okay as well. Maybe you are tired and stressed and somehow your body was reacting. I trust both your little girls will be just fine :hugs:

I just wish her body would give her (and me) a break, as if she hasn't already been through enough, she's lost a lot of weight through being poorly too. She's been given antibiotics for her tonsils and then I have to give her an antihistamine with every dose to control the hives. This is the first time she's had an infection in her tonsils and I think you need them 3-4 times a year to have them removed. Just lucky it's school term so no need to worry about more absences. Yeah, I've had nothing else come from me since so must be a one-off, not fretting over it. Thank you :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It's funny how different things are in the different countries. I remember I was about 13 when we removed mine and my mom had my sister's done at the same time as prevention even though hers were fine. Dr's agreed to (actually recommended it) because she could get it from me when I kept getting it as well.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I took at dog at 4wks years ago for the same reasons and even tho it was hard work it was worth it. She lived a good 13 years being spoilt rotten and really a part of the family. 
I can't leave any animal in a place we're not happy with. We didn't pay for her and yes they were reported. 
I do know there not ment to go till atleast 8 weeks ideally 12 but as I said I was not confident she would go to a good home if she was left. 
I was actually trying to do the right thing. 
She's in a great home now and will get all the love and care she needs


----------



## SmartieMeUp

We have large waiting lists over here too with it being free health service unless it's private (in which anything can be done if you pay for it). Can be waiting for years for some procedures unless it's a high risk to your health. 

My niece had her out 2 years ago at the age of 3 after 2 courses of tonsillitis, but they took her adenoids too.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

pink_phoenix said:


> I took at dog at 4wks years ago for the same reasons and even tho it was hard work it was worth it. She lived a good 13 years being spoilt rotten and really a part of the family.
> I can't leave any animal in a place we're not happy with. We didn't pay for her and yes they were reported.
> I do know there not ment to go till atleast 8 weeks ideally 12 but as I said I was not confident she would go to a good home if she was left.
> I was actually trying to do the right thing.
> She's in a great home now and will get all the love and care she needs

Yeah that's understandable, and the fact she was handed over even before the recommended age to the stud owner says a lot. If they were truly honest about doing it legitimately then they would have waited for the same reasons, but unfortunately they've been breeding for the wrong reasons. I'm not digging at you for taking ownership of her so young, it's frustrating to see any pup leaving their mum so early. I'm glad you will take good care of her.


----------



## Jo77

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jo, that was why I asked about names :haha: we had 1 unisex name, found out the gender and now we are stuck trying to get a name that we feel fits. I could not imagine having to at once get 3 boy names or girl names etc. Plus you'll probably only be able to decide who gets what name once they are here?

As we are still undecided about finding out, the plan is to have 3 names for each gender and then use whatever names out of the 6 are most appropriate. 

I couldn't try and guess what we're having but lots of the family have bets running between them. Baby A is a singleton while B & C are what appears to be identical twins, so we'll see!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Sorry didn't mean to sound so uppety just in a shitty mood and I'm exactly the same as you. We knew she shouldn't have come away but even from the pictures we saw we knew she needed to be out of that place as soon as possible. It is disgustingly annoying and ignorant of people to do what they do with animals but that's what happens when they are only in it for the money. 
She will be neutered as soon as she's old enough so no chance of being over bread or mistreated. Which I'm pretty sure would have most certainly been her fate in the area she was in! Poor little soul would have just been yet another statistic.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow that's so interesting Jo. Do you think you had any symptoms worse early on because of the fact that you were carrying 3. Sorry if I'm bugging you with questions, the miracle of 1 baby is awe inspiring to me but 3 at once is just WOW


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sending you loads of :hugs: Pink!


----------



## MissFox

Congrats to those who found out! And hi Jo! 
I've been so overwhelmed with my new work hours I don't get to do much keeping up. But besides that and General body not cooperating with pregnancy things are good here. I've been trying to be as active as I can which is hard with all the pain I'm in. A few pages back round ligament pain was mentioned. It shouldn't be too painful but be gentle on it. I pulled my round ligament with my 2nd and couldn't lift my right leg more than 2 inches off the ground. It was awful and lasted over a month. It was nice to be taken off work earlier than planned though. :) I've been watching it this time so I can be easier since I've been very close to pulling it again.


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome Jo and whoah BIG CONGRATS on your 3 little ones..... :yipee::dance:

Pink, you have a very good heart.... Your baby(ies) are so lucky..... :hugs:

Smartie, praying you and your DD will be well soon... <3


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww thank you mdscpa, I think its my downfall some times haha too much of a soft arse xx

Hope your little one is feeling better smartieMeUp it must be awful to see her poorly :hugs:


----------



## Jo77

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wow that's so interesting Jo. Do you think you had any symptoms worse early on because of the fact that you were carrying 3. Sorry if I'm bugging you with questions, the miracle of 1 baby is awe inspiring to me but 3 at once is just WOW

The only person closest to me who is expecting is my sister and she's had a fairly symptom free pregnancy so far whereas I did have some morning sickness and have been extremely fatigued, so in comparison to her, yes. 

I think generally I am more tired than someone carrying one baby would be, especially at this point, and I do have significant aches and pains at times as this body is being pushed to it's limits already!

I don't mind the questions :flower:



MissFox said:


> And hi Jo!

Hello! :thumbup:



mdscpa said:


> Welcome Jo and whoah BIG CONGRATS on your 3 little ones..... :yipee::dance:

Thank you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm having such a lazy morning! Woke up to load shedding - our country exports electricity to neighbouring countries, doesn't use money meant for maintenance to power stations and then we don't have enough electricity for everyone. Load shedding is basically 2-3 hours a day where a certain area goes without electricity.

Anyway I woke up with every intention to blast some music, clean and vacuum. Power off, lay on couch and now I'm too lazy to do anything! :haha:

I can't do bump pics on my phone but will try and get a 21 week bump pic for you ladies later :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Welcome Jo :hugs: triplets! What a blessing! Ahh I can just imagine all the cute wee outfits you can dress them in! :haha: Excuse me if anyone has already asked this (so hard to keep up on such an active thread) but on the scans can the actually see all three babies? Or are the too cuddled up together <3 to make out much? :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

Kian has been waking up at 5am or shortly before for two weeks solid now :dohh: and I'm also up half the night most nights as baby seems to decide to lie in the most uncomfy position when I got to bed :dohh: :dohh: I guess it's good training for when this little girl arrives! But at the same time ahhrgh!! :growlmad:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I either sleep right through baby's movements at night or he is already sleeping through as well :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Omg .... I think I just wet myself a little :haha: best valentines day card hands down! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

Now you made me pee in my pants.... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaha nice one!!


----------



## nilllabean26

Sounds awful smartie hope ur little one is doing better:( poor baby. 


And I've never heard of load shedding before wunna. Sounds quite annoying for u all. We just have blackouts every once in a while and That's bothersome. Worrying about food spoiling and nkthijg knowing when it will come back on. But u never really think about how others have it in other countries.

Pink. How many animals do u have in total now?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip it is very annoying, Nilla!
When our are gets it from 10 am it's okay but when we get it at 18pm I get very pissed. I mean we get home from work and have to cook and clean but then the power only comes back on at 20h30 - 21h00

I worry about during the winter after I've given birth... Will it happen then still and will it affect baby's room temp etc. Oh well, will wait and see


----------



## Jo77

Sarah1508 said:


> Welcome Jo :hugs: triplets! What a blessing! Ahh I can just imagine all the cute wee outfits you can dress them in! :haha: Excuse me if anyone has already asked this (so hard to keep up on such an active thread) but on the scans can the actually see all three babies? Or are the too cuddled up together <3 to make out much? :flower:

Thank you, Sarah.

I had my first ultrasound at 7 weeks and even then it was extremely difficult to get them all on one screen. We have a set of twins and a singleton so we're able to see the single baby beautifully and while they're still little, we can see the twins together too.


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yip it is very annoying, Nilla!
> When our are gets it from 10 am it's okay but when we get it at 18pm I get very pissed. I mean we get home from work and have to cook and clean but then the power only comes back on at 20h30 - 21h00
> 
> I worry about during the winter after I've given birth... Will it happen then still and will it affect baby's room temp etc. Oh well, will wait and see

?????? I thought maybe only certain times... is it everyday? Omg Yes That's horrid in winter. So sorry


----------



## nilllabean26

Jo77 said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Jo :hugs: triplets! What a blessing! Ahh I can just imagine all the cute wee outfits you can dress them in! :haha: Excuse me if anyone has already asked this (so hard to keep up on such an active thread) but on the scans can the actually see all three babies? Or are the too cuddled up together <3 to make out much? :flower:
> 
> Thank you, Sarah.
> 
> I had my first ultrasound at 7 weeks and even then it was extremely difficult to get them all on one screen. We have a set of twins and a singleton so we're able to see the single baby beautifully and while they're still little, we can see the twins together too.Click to expand...

So u have 2 amniotic sacs? And the third will be fraternal to the other? Neat


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nillabean: I have 7 bearded dragons, 2 crested geckos, a leopard gecko, a snake and now the puppy haha! 
There all pretty low maintenance really, snake eats once a week, leo gecko a few times a week, the crested one have a fruit mix once a week. And the beardies have fresh veg once a day and live bugs once a week x
Just puppy that's an all day thing haha

Lizards have a bath once a week too!

Wow that sounds horrific with the power outage wunna! Isn't it strange how different places in the world are so different. Hope winter with the LO will be easier than your expecting!!

Ohhh I forgot one more pet...... the OH haha


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh and forgot to say happy valentines day ladies xx hope you all have had a nice day x


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Nillabean: I have 7 bearded dragons, 2 crested geckos, a leopard gecko, a snake and now the puppy haha!
> There all pretty low maintenance really, snake eats once a week, leo gecko a few times a week, the crested one have a fruit mix once a week. And the beardies have fresh veg once a day and live bugs once a week x
> Just puppy that's an all day thing haha
> 
> Lizards have a bath once a week too!
> 
> Wow that sounds horrific with the power outage wunna! Isn't it strange how different places in the world are so different. Hope winter with the LO will be easier than your expecting!!
> 
> Ohhh I forgot one more pet...... the OH haha

lol at the Oh being another Lolol.good one. 


And what do u feed your snake?rats? I remember my aunt had one and the pet shop sold frozen dead rats and live ones as well. I'm a wimp lol. Come to think of it, I think I'm traumatized by lizards because when I was around 6, I was playing tetherball at my mom's friends house. A few of my cousins came Also, playing with their kids.we were in the desert. Anywho, the tetherball poll was loose and a lizard tried to get inside the base of it. One of the boys squished the poor lizard and then listen the poll on top of him.the boy kept squeezing and letting off, and everytime he would squeeze/push down, the eyeballs would pop out. I can't even finish the rest of the story. But I think it's part of the reason they freak me out.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think I'd be more freaked out by boys than lizards haha. What a horrible little toe rag he was! Poor lizard. I'd have cracked him round his head and made his eyes pop out haha. Always been a bit fierce when it comes to animals. 
The snake is only small so eats pinkie mice which are just like pink blobs, not so much like actual mice. He did have some bigger stuff but I didn't like it so OH feeds the bigger mice. 
In our pet shop he keeps 20foot long boas and they eat a few ginnea pigs at a time :'( 
Couldn't do that
And OH eats what ever crap he can manage to rustle up for him self as I'm well past the point or running round after him too...... and making sure he has a bath hahahaha


----------



## pink_phoenix

Visited my mum and dad today with the puppy that I thinks been a very bitter sweet for them as there just not ready for another puppy after losing kiara. Mum cried when we came in and my dad's doted on her ALL day! I dare say he may want another at some point!
They were a bit annoyed at first I'd got a pup but 24hrs a day is a long time to spend doing nout. Lizards take up an hour if that and then I've got nout to do, I've really loved having a little friend to spend some time with, she's spoilt rotten already. Been carrying her round in a scarf like a baby in a sling haha. I know is prob a bit much but kiara got same treatment and she turned out great


----------



## nilllabean26

lol pink, ur hilarious. men are garbage disposals when it comes to food :p

are your parents going to look after the new pup? I'm sure its hard for u all. hopefully the pain ease and the new pup doesnt replace kiara, but bring some joy :). as long as your not painting her toenails hot pink like some do, then ur sling isnt overboard lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww thanks nillabean :hugs: 
Yeah my parents are great with her. My dad's just come in and took her down to play as I was up at 5am with awful pain in my chest, think it's because my heart burns been so bad!

How are things with you and your little man xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

She's hard work and wakes up every 2 hours to wee but could you really be unhappy waking up to this little face????? I know I can't be........


----------



## mdscpa

So adorable, Pink.... Can i have her please.... :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies, 
I'm not in a very good space this morning.

Was lying on the couch last night watchig tv and my german shepherd got a little too excited with one of his toys. He is about 1 years old and weighs almost 40kg.

Anyway he came running down the hallway, jumped over the arm rest of the couch and landed full on my belly. I felt baby moving last night for a little while still on the couch. I've become a bit sore but not cramping and no bleeding.

I had the worst nightmares about losing him and since waking up this morning I've not felt him moving either. I normally don't feel his movements when I sleep because I'm a heavy sleeper. So not sure of whether he was moving after I went to bed.

I'll give it another hour or so to see if he's just changed his pattern of movements and if nothing yet I'll go to the hospital as they said they'll listen for heart beat with their monitors.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww wunna I hope everything is ok, 
Try drinking something really cold. I always find bean has a good riggle after a drink with ice in. Or just take it easy for a bit might get him going. If you've moved about a lot this morning you may just have rocked him back to sleep. 
My sister fell, well when I say felt someone hit her in the car when she was having her 1st baby and it knocked her onto her stomach and baby is a healthy 16year old now x there's still a lot of fluid to keep baby safe in there yet xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink.
I've just had an ice cold glass of milk, nothing. Eating something now to see if that gets him going. Otherwise I'm going to hang the washing and go to hosp.

DH just used my shitty doppler that never picked up the heart beat before and normally baby would kick against the probe like yesterday morning but nothing. I'm not trying to be negative just worried that's all :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well keep us updated as soon as you can hun, will be thinking of u :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Still at home but will let you know what's happening.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so little man has had a hell of a schedule change! Started moving a bit - finally!! 

If it was any other day I would have been okay but after last night he really scared me!!


----------



## mdscpa

Glad he moved..... :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww glad he moved wunna. 
How are you feeling now? X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I feel much better, Pink :hugs:

I got quite a scare. I'm just laying on the couch now relaxing. House is clean, laundry done and I'm poofed hahha


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww that's good, I'm glad you feel better. I don't get regular enough movements yet to be concerned which I suppose is the only plus side to not feeling stuff yet. 
I'm not 100% sure I'm going to feel much, I was thinking the other day I may have nerve damage to that part of me aswell as the MW who did my last scan was awfully shocked when I said I couldn't feel her moving while she was doing somersaults. I should be getting the life kicked out of me by all accounts haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Dh and I went for a drive now as well and had ice cream by the beach. As much fun as it was I could not wait to get back to my couch because if I'm lying still he's moving :D

I'm sorry you can't feel the movements Pink. I hope it isn't nerve damage and that she'll let you know she is there real soon. Maybe her movements are so graceful and smooth :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I do feel the odd one but I think maybe the little ones I feel would be the big uncomfy movements that everyone else gets and the little ones I just don't feel haha!!

Aww ice cream and the beach, what a lovely thing for a nice day out


----------



## nilllabean26

Glad He's kicking wunna. 


Do any of u guys wear pads at night or during the day? I've gotta wearsomething. It seems everything I sneeze cough throw up, I'm pee a bit. Kind of gross. Sorry for the tmi


----------



## MissFox

Glad he started moving. I have that happen with each pregnancy once or twice and it always freaks me out. 
I have been getting over a really bad cold so I have been wearing pads quite often. Usually coughing and sneezing are ok. I pee myself with vomiting and extream coughing. It was bad for a couple weeks there! And often I will wear panty liners for discharge. 
The puppy is adorable!!!! 
It is 7:45 and both my kids are still sleeping. IM amazed! They never sleep in!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I also wear pantyliner for discharge. Luckily no peeing since ms left. 

Glad you are starting to feel better MissFox


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Side view 

https://i.imgur.com/WFYokkv.jpg

Lying on my back bump. Stretchmarks and all :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/jOPDPIx.jpg

Taken when I was standing in the kitchen yesterday. Tried to suck my belly in to see my feet but I couldn't. Sorry for the corner boob :blush:

https://i.imgur.com/fi2hpyz.jpg


----------



## MissFox

Cute wubba!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww lovely bump wunna!! 
I'm still convinced I just look fat haha! Defo don't have a bump lay down!

I do wear pads for discharge occasionally but fingers crossed I haven't weed any,
When I was struggling with the pain and numbness in my back I did notice I wasn't always emptying my bladder properly and weed a few times as I stood up but just got into the habit of leaning forward while sat down, apparently helps empty bladder better x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I lean forward and sit up straight and lean forward a few times to empty my badder too, Pink.

Thanx. I must say that when I lay down I pull my tummy in so that the bump shows. Have you tried that? If I don't pull in I look fat :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Holy cow... Its just dawned on me that I only have 3 weeks left in second tri.... :O


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip! We are all moving along nicely and before we know it we've given birth :dance:


----------



## Sarah1508

Its unreal how quickly its gone! :O :haha: 

Oh I remember now what I was going to post earlier on but my mind went total blank :dohh: Does anyone else have baby due on or close to another special date? This little princess is due on June 15th two days after mine and ohs anniversary <3 
Funnily enough my first Kian was due on August 18th ... Three days after my 19th birthday :haha: (he ended up being a few days late and born on the 22nd) but what's even more strange if that's the right word to use is that his due date (August 18th) was the exact due date my mum had when she was pregnant with me! :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wunna:
I have tried lying down and ducking in my tummy but I got cramp straight away and my tummy went Rock hard. So won't be doing it again haha 

Sarah: my due date is 22nd which is 3yrs to the day me and OH have been together. 
And the day before is farthers day


----------



## smoore

Sarah1508 said:


> Its unreal how quickly its gone! :O :haha:
> 
> Oh I remember now what I was going to post earlier on but my mind went total blank :dohh: Does anyone else have baby due on or close to another special date? This little princess is due on June 15th two days after mine and ohs anniversary <3
> Funnily enough my first Kian was due on August 18th ... Three days after my 19th birthday :haha: (he ended up being a few days late and born on the 22nd) but what's even more strange if that's the right word to use is that his due date (August 18th) was the exact due date my mum had when she was pregnant with me! :haha:

My little girl is due June 15 as well. 

My sister's birthday is June 12. Mine is June 19. My nephew's is June 26. She was originally due on my birthday. I thought that was neat! :flower:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> I also wear pantyliner for discharge. Luckily no peeing since ms left.
> 
> Glad you are starting to feel better MissFox

do all of you have discharge? I dont. its only unless its been my mucus plug or blood

. it could also be because of the pain from the endometriosis that makes it harder for me. u know how if you have to use the restroom really bad, but if u crossed your legs while sneezing, you can hold it in? i cant hold much because its so painful. i struggle sometimes to even get up. doesnt help when i feel im being kicked in the bladderby lo 



wunna. do smells still bother u? im nowhere near as bad as i was 1st tri, but i some still bother me nausea still hits. im jut happy its not as horrendous


----------



## pink_phoenix

Smells still get me. Not as many just the odd few like when OH makes yorkshire pudding and the fat has to be cooked in oven first.... turns my stomach every time to the point I can't eat for the rest of the day


----------



## mdscpa

Hmmm... Wait, thought father's day is on the second Sunday of June? The 14th? I was talking to baby Adam to come on the 14th? Now i'm confused if I want him on the 21st? Either way, he is due on the 18th so in between those dates. :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Movement Update: DH felt baby Adam last night while we were in the kitchen.... The first time he felt him while i'm standing... :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Farthers day is different dates in different places. Not sure why but maybe just another good go at confusing us


----------



## Sarah1508

:dohh: I didn't even remember fathers day was in June! :haha: Awwhh how nice would that be for oh if baby was born on Father's Day! <3 when even is it in the UK? I usually just find out when the tv adverts come on.... :dohh: :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

In our home country, Mother's day is on the second sunday of May and father's day on the second sunday of June... So no specific dates set for it... Still i think everyday should be FAMILY DAY.... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My due date is 27 June which is one of my friend's birthday so she is very excited about that. 
Fathers Day in South Africa is 21 June so even though it would be cool to have baby born then I think I want DH to have his own day and little one to have his own birthday as well.

Nilla, I'm not too bothered by smells anymore. I haven't smelt anything recently to make me throw up but I do still smell things a lot better than I use to. Like for example the medium roast coffee pot in reception at the moment. OMG it smells sooooo nice and had coffee not made me puke I would be sipping that whole pot right here and now :haha:


----------



## smoore

Father's Day here is June 21. I picked up a tiny Happy Father's Day onesie that Rylan can hopefully wear if she makes her appearance before then, being due June 15. :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX she does and btw I absolutely love her name!!

What are the rest of your baby names ladies? I'm sorry if I've forgotten but I'm sure you can maybe relate to pregnant brain :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Had to double check to see when Father's Day was here. Definitely not going to be having a baby June 21! Lol. I keep saying I want to be a few days overdue but not 20! Lol


----------



## smoore

Thank you, Wunna!! I hit some resistance with my family at first, but they have completely warmed up to it now. 

She will be Rylan Olivia. We picked a non family related middle name because everyone wanted their name put in there somehow and we didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings!


----------



## MissFox

Cute name!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

smoore said:


> Thank you, Wunna!! I hit some resistance with my family at first, but they have completely warmed up to it now.
> 
> She will be Rylan Olivia. We picked a non family related middle name because everyone wanted their name put in there somehow and we didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings!

We don't have much names to go by if we think about family names because a lot of people in both our families have the same names.

DH's father is David, his brother is David and his nephew is David
DH's other nephew is Deon, DH's sister-in-law has a brother Deon, my dad is Deon and my sister's fiancé is Deon as well :dohh:
So family names are kind of out :haha:

I'm still working on DH with his 2nd name being baby's name, Daniel :cloud9:


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, your family doesn't like "D", eh???!!!???


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip... and now I'm going with D for Daniel as well :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AAAARRGGGH :wohoo: 
I found a place close to my mom who does 4D Scans with a CD and lots of perks.

I'm going for one when I'm 30w5d 23 April :dance:
It's the day before my sister's wedding so I'll be there and it wont be extra fuel expenses because we'll be there anyway.
BONUS: My mom offered to pay half the scan price so I'll be able to easily afford it. My mom, DH and I will go for a 4D scan!!!! I cannot wait anymore and the testimonials that this lady has on her website are out of this world amazing!!!!

Lets all go crazy!!!!!! I just gave myself another count down :rofl:


----------



## Sarah1508

Ohh I didn't even think of asking you ladies about names! Me and oh have had our list of names ever since I was pregnant with my first. He ended up being called Kian Liam Daly (Liam being after oh's little cousin who was really like a brother tbh, who passed about the time I actually fell pregnant with Kian) our other boys name (what this one would have been called if she was a boy :haha: ) woild have been Caleb Micheal Daly (Micheal being after oh's father who passed when he was two) as you can see there is a pattern here for the Middle names being after special family members <3 
And onto our girls names! :happydance: we originally had three "Lily, Ella and Mia" I did have my heart set on Mia tbh (Mia Fiona Daly "Fiona" after my Mum) but my friend recently had a baby and ned her Mia :dohh: So that leaves us with Ella and Lily! Atm I love love LOVE Lily the best but that may change as time goes by :haha: so atm this little princess will be named Lily Mairi Daly <3 "Mairi" being after my great granny, who I actually never got to meet but she made such an impression on my Mum that my Mum (who never named any of the rest of is after anyone haha) named my little sister "Mairi Clare" after her  so Lily will also be named after her auntie as well and carrying the name to a third generation :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

Ps sorry if I am double posting :dohh: I'm having to use mobile signal just now and it's really poor :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love Lily! Really beautiful names Sarah :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayyyy for the 4d scan wunna!! I'm going to book one of the HD ones about 30weeks. So excited x

Lovely names Sarah x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So exciting to have it booked. I mentioned on my journal earlier that had it not been for this place being where it is and my mom helping to pay I would not have had a 4D Scan.
So I'm really feeling very happy with having found this.

Plus my SIL just let me know she does not want me doing any arrangements for my 1st baby shower next month. She is going to do it for me :dance:
Just a quick recap on the baby shower thing, I live 3 hours away from my closest family and friends. Going to them in March for my sister's kitchen tea which is on a Saterday and baby shower the Sunday so that I can have time with my friends and family too.

I'll have a 2nd baby shower probably in May where I live for my friends and co-workers here :D

Just incase anyone was wondering why I'm having so many... that's just how I roll :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hahaha I don't blame u, I'm tempted to throw one for the puppy and then for baby, it's all about the free stuff haha!

Aww sounds lovely that your getting to spend some time with family, hope you have a wonderful time xx


----------



## SmartieMeUp

That's the best way to save money! 

I'd have one too but I have nobody to invite :haha: :dohh: (bar family)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :D

The gifts are def a bonus as I can use all the extra help I can get :D

I feel 20 months pregnant on the couch! I made a big pot of lamb curry enough for 2 evenings and then DH and I polished the whole pot :dohh:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Are you writing a list of things which you need, or having everybody buy whatever they choose to?

Some people find it cheeky, but I personally don't. As after all closer family/friends can chip in together for the expensive bits on the list.

I made a list of things I need to get but it doesn't seem that much stuff compared to when I had DD1. I'm not going brand new for everything this time either and buying from eBay/FB selling groups.

Probably have everything ready for hospital bags before the essentials for baby :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have the big stuff for the nursery so that's fine. I need clothes, diapers, blankets and toiletries. So for my 1st shower I'll let them buyt what they want and then I can see what I have and still need. For 2nd shower I can then do a list.

I don't think of it as being cheecky either. I mean if everyone buys the same size clothing as you already have stuff will go wasted. If they want to buy rather buy things that are needed :D


----------



## smoore

It's completely expected here to go to a store and start a registry for your shower. I have started one at a baby store and then at a closer department store so people have options of where they go.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've heard of registries but not sure how common they arte in South Africa and whether stores do them or not...

I've actually never been to a bridal or babyshower where we were told about a registry.


----------



## Jo77

I'm over the moon to announce we are having a son and identical twin daughters!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah wow Jo :dance: That is wonderful news!! Huge congrats!!!!!!

You should be allowed 3 baby showers :D one for each.

So happy for you :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Jo.... So so happy for you..... Instant family.... :dance:


----------



## Sarah1508

Awwhh congrats Jo! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## nilllabean26

thats so awesome and cute jo. that is such great news. guess you cant vote on the poll though heehee. :flower::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ladies..... I am amused by how little I have to shave the hair on my legs! I use to have to shave every single day and could sometimes push it to every 2nd day.

I think I shaved last week sometime and still leg hair is sooooooooooo short. My pubes though have a mind of their own and require more attention - bummer because I cannot see there :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Jo! 
Omg the pubes!!! They need some serios attention. They are getting taken care of this weekend while my girls spend a couple days with my mom. 
I had a baby shower for both girls and the best part was the diaper raffle each time. But this is girl number 3 so I'm planning a sip and see after she is born and still having a diaper raffle since those are the only thing I will NEED lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissFox I'm very intrigued... What is a diaper raffle?


----------



## MissFox

You have people bring a pack of diapers as an entry into a diaper raffle, if they enter their name goes into a drawing to win a prize- like coffee gift certificate, basket of goods, pedicure gift certificate etc... And you can say that more than one entry is allowed. It is in addition to gifts for baby because it is optional but a great way to build the diaper stash :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for explaining. That sounds awesome!
I'll see what I get at my 1st shower and then see about having a raffle at the 2nd one. Sounds like fun :D


----------



## nilllabean26

lol wunna at the hair post ty for the laugh


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My pleasure :D I'm trying to grow my hair from a pixie cut to long again (on my head :haha: ) but that doesn't seem to want to grow either! 

I just felt my 1st kick from the outside. Was just one though, the rest are still subtle ones inside. Cannot wait to see DH when he feels it. Hopefully not too long.

I told dh and he was like that's cool. I ask him if he wants to sit with his hand on my tummy to see if it might happen again and he gets up takes a book and walks to the toilet saying "I'm going to sit with my hand on my tummy" :rofl:
Jealous that he doesn't suffer constipation hahaha


----------



## nilllabean26

^^lolololol wunna. good thing you said on your head in parenthesis lolol. I was thinking to myself hmmmm. i didnt know people gave names to hair designs down there lol. maybe a south african thing. lol. cuz i have no idea wat a pixie cut is


congrats on feeling yoru first kick :) and lol @ ur hubbys comment


i think i might be a grandma near the time i give birth . my baby nilla and her husband have had some fun and im noticing a difference in her. shes very calm and docile. her meow also a bit different. I have a creamish teacup persian cat and a black with silver around his neck area teacup cat(he is a bit smaller than the girl. and also more feminine. They arent related, but all 4 of their parents used to be show cats. its so crazy also because the black cats mother is all white and his dad is brown and cream. He was the only black in the litter.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

How exciting would that be?! I love cats!!!
Must admit for a minute there until I read 'cats' I thought it was an human daughtert :dohh: ignore me I'm silly


----------



## Jo77

MissFox..I see in your signature that your daughter's go by their middle names, is there a reason for that? I'm just curious. Both have beautiful names, btw!


----------



## MissFox

My husbands thing. Idk. Lol. This one isn't goingg to so it is kind of weird to break the tradition lol. And thank you.


----------



## nilllabean26




----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl: Nilla, seems we are not the only ones who worry :hugs:


----------



## eppgirl

I'm due June 20th with twin boys! &#10084;&#65039;
I have a 16 month old little boy as well.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome eppgirl!!! Whohoo another multiple mummy :D

Congrats on your boys!


----------



## Sarah1508

Welcome eppgirl congrats on your twin boys! :blue: :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Sarah1508

Was thinking it would be nice for us to write the things we are looking foward to when baby is born :baby: <3 Anything from things like seeing what baby looks like etc to even things we won't miss about pregnancy! :haha: like getting rid of leggins and getting back into jeans etc haha 

I'll go first,

 I really can't wait to see if this little one looks much like her brother! Just can't wait to lay eyes on her beautiful wee face for the first time <3 
I can't wait to smell that new baby smell again! It's the best smell ever! :haha: their skin just smells like.. There's not even a word to describe it! Especially their little head  and even their wee breath :haha:
Im so so excited to get new baby cuddles again! <3 the ones where baby falls asleep lying on your tummy <3 I was gutted when Kian grew out of them haha

Also I can't wait to be able to lie on my tummy again!! :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Welcome eppgirl and congrats on the twins, how amazing :D 

Sarah: I just can't wait to no longer be pregnant!! No more crying for no reason, being able to walk more than 10 foot with out feeling like I've broke my spine, being able to sleep thru with out needing a wee haha
Can honestly say I doubt I'm going to miss much


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the idea, Sarah.... how much time do you have :haha:

I'm excited for all of those 1st moments because this is my 1st baby
- Seeing him for the 1st time
- Seeing DH's face when he lays eyes on his baby boy
- 1st breastfeed, cuddle, what baby smells like basically all those 1st moments that I'll get to experience
OMG I'm so excited now and if somebody should walk into reception now they'll see a goof infront of a pc with a silly smile on her face :D

I agree with being able to sleep on my tummy, not waking up to wee, being able to drink/eat certain things without throwing up are things I wont miss about being pregnant.

I will however miss the attention and care like "don't bend like that" "don't lift that" :haha: I'll also miss my bump and feeling baby move from the inside :D


----------



## mdscpa

Here's my 23 Weeks Bump Photos:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/23WBumps_zpsd74b1e2e.jpg


For Comparison: 18 vs. 23 Weeks

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18vs23Weeks_zps7d07963d.jpg


----------



## SmartieMeUp

As I'll be having a private scan next week for DD's sake and my birthday present, I was hoping for a 3D/4D but I'll only be coming up to 24 weeks. The place recommends that I was 28+ weeks for a more advantaged scan and experience? Would it still be worth going in for the 3D/4D for £110 or should I just get the 2D for £50?


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'd do the 3d/4d you will still get fantastic pictures. 
They can be done from 16 weeks. My friend had one about then and pics were still out of this world. 
What ever you pic I hope you and DD have a fabulous time x

Mdscpa: Ohh I love your bump :cloud9: 
Always looks great, wish mine looked like that


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree with Pink on having a 3D/4D scan. Especially if this is going to be the only one that you'll get during the pregnancy.


----------



## Sarah1508

Is anyone else planning on breast feeding? I didn't manage very long with my first which I was really gutted about tbh so fingers crossed I will manage longer this time! :thumbup: my question is has anyone looked up or even bought any breastfeeding wraps? Or even used one before? I'm wanting to buy one as one of the issues I had when I was feeding Kian was that I was very self conscious feeding him around anyone other then family so I was hoping that a sling would really benefit me for covering up a bit and also it would be super handy to use while doing daily things if baby wasn't settling on her own :thumbup: Now I've seen a few at about £20 is that a decent price for one or is it too cheap and it will be shitty? :dohh: because it would be a perfect price for me tbh as we are on a tight budget this time round! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

SmartieMeUp said:


> As I'll be having a private scan next week for DD's sake and my birthday present, I was hoping for a 3D/4D but I'll only be coming up to 24 weeks. The place recommends that I was 28+ weeks for a more advantaged scan and experience? Would it still be worth going in for the 3D/4D for £110 or should I just get the 2D for £50?

I actually went last Saturday and baby was in a bad position. I told her I didn't care the position because I was actually there to mainly see his fingers and toes clearer. Anywho his legs were over his head and I told her I wouodnt even mind that picture at all.she didn't even take it. All she kept doing was trying to get the face that was obviously covered and kept complaining I was too early. I told her I had a 3d scan at 17 weeks that turned out awesome and others after. Even my pregnancy ap has 3d images from 7weeks and up. Even if it's for the experience and to see what it looks like at that stage is my business and if I'm happy with it then fine. Granted at 17 weeks he wasn't as full as he is now but it was a nice experience. So everytime they tell me I'm too early I say I don't care because I have gotten great images earlier than this. 


The one I went to last week was ran out of this woman's home -website was deceiving. Horrible quality and she tried to blame it on me. As long as it's a trustworthy place, it shouldn't matter how many weeks u are. We are smart women and know it's not going to look at if the baby is 30 weeks old. Gl and have fun


----------



## mdscpa

SmartieMeUp said:


> As I'll be having a private scan next week for DD's sake and my birthday present, I was hoping for a 3D/4D but I'll only be coming up to 24 weeks. The place recommends that I was 28+ weeks for a more advantaged scan and experience? Would it still be worth going in for the 3D/4D for £110 or should I just get the 2D for £50?


I had mine at 21weeks and the pictures came out great.... We're planning to have another one probably at 30 weeks....


----------



## mdscpa

pink_phoenix said:


> I'd do the 3d/4d you will still get fantastic pictures.
> They can be done from 16 weeks. My friend had one about then and pics were still out of this world.
> What ever you pic I hope you and DD have a fabulous time x
> 
> Mdscpa: Ohh I love your bump :cloud9:
> Always looks great, wish mine looked like that

Thanks pink.... I'm sure your bump is as awesome as everybody else.... :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Just noticed that pink and blue are in a tie now... :dance:


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Just noticed that pink and blue are in a tie now... :dance:

nice bump progression as always. do you have back pain at all?


----------



## mdscpa

Now team blue is ahead :dance:

Nila, thanks. I did a couple of nights ago. So far its not frequent....


----------



## nilllabean26

go team blue :p 39 voters and i only see about 5-8 posters lol


mdscpa said:


> Now team blue is ahead :dance:
> 
> Nila, thanks. I did a couple of nights ago. So far its not frequent....

thats good that its not frequent. i feel like i walk like im 40 weeks pregnant sometimes like leaning back lol. 


any of you ladies hold your stomach while walking in public? after i eat, i have this huge bloat up top and my hands are always on it lol. its not like a beer belly on a guy with his hands rested on his stomach like a table though (just yet)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Urgh midnight strikes and I get a beating on the inside. I tried the flashlight game with her a few nights ago and she wasn't too pleased with it. Kept rolling and sinking into my back everytime I shined it on my belly.


----------



## nilllabean26

SmartieMeUp said:


> Urgh midnight strikes and I get a beating on the inside. I tried the flashlight game with her a few nights ago and she wasn't too pleased with it. Kept rolling and sinking into my back everytime I shined it on my belly.

Lol at a beating. I've never heard of the flashlight method before.it's supposed to keep them calm or something? Interesting. Does ur baby hate it when ur in a certain position? Mine always hits ultrasound probes and hates when I'm laying on my right side. I say aww please baby let mommy be comfy for a little bit. When I move to my left side or my back(calmest) he stops.


----------



## MissFox

I breastfed my first two until 14 and 16 months. I wear a tight one size fits all tank top under my shirts that way I can lift my daily shirt and lower the under short and you really can't see much at all. Wear and nursing hasn't been easy for me but my breasts are pretty large. (DD+). I have to have a kid with decent head control before I can nurse while wearing.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I am def planning on breastfeeding. I've said so far that I want natural birth but if C-section happens because it is safer for baby I will accept it. I will however not be able to live with it if I cannot breast feed my baby.
I goolged images of wraps to see what they were and I would like one but I think I'll manage without it as money is tight. Will just throw a blanket over us IF I was in public and had to feed.

I've luckily not had any backache problems so far. I do however struggle to get off the couch because I feel baby very low down and he is constantly there. So leaning forward is a bit uncomfy to me. I haven't held my belly yet while walking but I'm sure it too will come.

I am so going to buy a flashlight now! I read another lady doing it and I swore I would try as well but flashlight at home is broken :haha: New one for a new game sounds in order to me!


----------



## Sarah1508

nilllabean26 said:


> go team blue :p 39 voters and i only see about 5-8 posters lol
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Now team blue is ahead :dance:
> 
> Nila, thanks. I did a couple of nights ago. So far its not frequent....
> 
> thats good that its not frequent. i feel like i walk like im 40 weeks pregnant sometimes like leaning back lol.
> 
> 
> any of you ladies hold your stomach while walking in public? after i eat, i have this huge bloat up top and my hands are always on it lol. its not like a beer belly on a guy with his hands rested on his stomach like a table though (just yet)Click to expand...

With both my pregnancys as soon as I found out (and obviously never had a bump then) but it was just automatic for me to hold my tummy and rub it etc :haha: I never even noticed I was doing it at first with my first pregnancy :haha: it was my mum that pointed it out saying how sweet she thought it was and the way I was doing it looked so protective and loving <3 haha


----------



## SmartieMeUp

nilllabean26 said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> Urgh midnight strikes and I get a beating on the inside. I tried the flashlight game with her a few nights ago and she wasn't too pleased with it. Kept rolling and sinking into my back everytime I shined it on my belly.
> 
> Lol at a beating. I've never heard of the flashlight method before.it's supposed to keep them calm or something? Interesting. Does ur baby hate it when ur in a certain position? Mine always hits ultrasound probes and hates when I'm laying on my right side. I say aww please baby let mommy be comfy for a little bit. When I move to my left side or my back(calmest) he stops.Click to expand...

Although it's nice to feel, it does get frustrating as I can't lay any different than on my back when she moves. Some use it to get baby moving as they respond to the light (it's like us closing our eyes while looking at the sun) and they follow where ever the light shines and kick or hit the area. Haha bless him, mine moves all the more when I lay on either of my sides unless of course she is sleeping, but so comfortable laying on my left. 7am (uterus contract), 4pm and 12am are regular wake-up times for her.


----------



## Sarah1508

Any other plus size pregnant ladies here? If so have any of yous had to have an extra growth scan? I am more then happy to get to see my wee bubba again on a scan tbh :happydance: but my midwife ( yes the one if any of yous remeber was rather neglectful and I ended up in hospital partly due to lack of care :S ) she's really confusing me the little times I actually get to hear from her... :dohh: 

A couple of months back she told me that I would need an extra growth scan due to the seveere hyperemesis I had (this was after the hospital I was sent to I think had a few harsh words for her for her neglecting me and letting me get into the state I ended up in before, after months of not being able to hold down food or water at all and collapsing several times , she finally decided to send me to hospital) anyways that was that and I was like okay fair enough I would love another scan! :haha: 

Then about a month or so ago .. Well the last time I seen her tbh she went and told me again that I needed an extra growth scan (like she had forgotten she had told me in the first place or something) and she said this time it was because my first born was very small when he was born... Now I know Kian was pretty tiny when he was born tbh but at 6.15 that's almoast 7pounds and the fact that absolutely no one when I was pregnant or after he was born (midwifes , heathvisitors etc) never ever mentioned that he was small at all... And I honnestly think yeah he was little but not worryingly little in no way at all.. Just idk :haha: it's like she totaly dismissed the first explanation she gave for me getting another scan like she never even said it or something ...? but fair enough like I said I was excited to get to see this little one in a scan again! 

Now today she has confused me even more... :dohh: she phoned me today to change an appointment I have for Monday to a different location .. Anyways while on the phone I just mentioned how my 2nd scan went (which she was supposed to be at but missed) and that the sonographer said that baby looked perfect and a great size etc etc and that I mentioned to him about how I was having an extra scan at 28 weeks and how he responded with how he didn't think it was necessary as the baby was measuring perfect and no problems or anything detected etc etc and she responded to me with well the sonographer doesn't know your history ect and he's just a sonographer .. ? And that I was getting this extra scan because I started off the pregnancy plus size (higher bmi then average) and that when she will start to measure my bump it won't be accurate because I'm plus size... Now tbh that last explanation makes more sense to me completely then the previous two have! But surely the sonographer has a decent knowlage of pregnancy! :haha: and clearly has eyes! So he would be able to see that I am plus size and would know that if it was because of that alone I would need an extra scan?? But again she acted as if she had never ever given the first two explanations and totaly bypassed it when I commented on it... :dohh: 

I'm just left totaly confused :dohh: I really can't wait to see my little girl again but at the same time (my little worrier tucked away inside my head :dohh: :haha: ) is like why does she seem to be tip toeing around and giving me lots of different explanations for an extra scan? It almoast seems as if she is hiding the real reason or something?? < I think that is me just thinking like a worrier tbh haha but still wtf!? It's either that or she just doesn't have a clue what she is saying half the time by forgetting she's told me one thing one time and then a completely different thing the next time!? :dohh: I'm going to try shut up that worrying voice in my head though the best I can! As the two different sonographers ive had with each of my scans have said baby looks healthy :thumbup: it's just a midwife shouldn't be behaving this way in my eyes? I mean saying a bunch of different shit and confusing and worrying a pregnant woman for no reason at all apart from her stupidity.. :haha: is that too harsh :haha: Or is it just me?!


----------



## Sarah1508

^ Jeezo I must have some sort of record for the longest rambling posts... :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

Sarah1508 said:


> ^ Jeezo I must have some sort of record for the longest rambling posts... :haha:

ive rambled a lot too . no worries. 

sorry ur midwife is confusing u. Although I wouldnt just go by what a sonographer says ( they have missed plenty with the pregnancy i have now. including doctors) 

I dont understand why you would need extra scans just because of your bmi though. I remember with my new ob, before learning everything, she wanted to see me every month... i was overweight and that alone had nothign to do with anything. 

I also will not go by what 1 doctor tells me ever again either. Theyve informed me about what my son has being genetic although no one in my family has it. and never thought to bring up effects of medication or the cases in which its not related to genteics. its annoying altogether and in general, i think its safer to ask more than one person or someone who has specific knowledge with what you are goingg through. 


one doctor told me not to use heat pads because it would harm my baby and cause miscarriage. another doctor said it was no problem. one doctor said it was no point in me seeing high risk and it looked as if i could handle things because the baby looks normal(ignoring my problems) .. and the new hospital disagreed). So really, it depends on who you are dealing with. sorry to all the people who have to deal with crap workers who feed you nothing but bs.


----------



## smoore

I will be getting a lot of extra monitoring due to the loss of my son this time. (Growth scans once a month starting in march, two times a week nonstress test, once a week bioprofile). 

However, during my first pregnancy they were going to start growth scans as well and I believe they said it was due to my higher weight. They were also determined I would develop GD but they were way off on that one.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I don't get the bmi and extra scans either....
Ur fat so we might struggle getting good scans so we send you for more possibly bad quality scans???!!! That was how my original consultant dumbed it down when I said it made no sense. 
But not once at a scan has anyone struggled to get pictures!
My gender scan at 17wks I didn't even need to have a full bladder and they were the best pics I got, she didn't say I was too fat and might no get decent pics
Like I've said before I think it's a scape goat and a ready excuse they have for idiots at don't know how to do their job or fuck up, blame it on the mother being over weight, or clinically obese as I am apparently!!
I know I could do with losing maybe 3 stone but according to that moron consultant I should be 7-8 stone lighter!
Ok love i'll just chop all my limbs off shall i


----------



## nilllabean26

closing date is next wed for the new house. nervous happy and thanful. This will be our first and i pray everything works out well. its been almost a year of looking. 


anyone else moving this pregnancy r moved already? How was it for you and your body?


----------



## MissFox

Nilla I moved in November. It hasn't been easy getting all unpacked but I also stated a full time job within a week of moving. Plus I have a lot of pain in pregnancy and a 1 and 3 yr old to chase. Lol

As far as being plus size- I am and I've never had a growth scan because of it. I've had dr be able to properly measure my fundal height with no concerns. One week I was measuring 3 weeks ahead and they did one then to check but that's as at 37 weeks. They also are always very convinced I'm going to have GD but haven't had issues with the first two kids. I'm nervous this time because I am having a much harder time this time physically. 

I wrecked my car today. Spent 4.5 hours getting monitored and everything looks good except my car and the other two I caused damage to.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm also overweight and won't be getting any extra scans. In fact nobody I've seen has even said anything about my weight AT ALL. 

Good luck with the move and congrats again on your new house Nilla! 

Sorry about your car MissFox. I'm glad you and baby are okay!


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks for the replies ladies :flower: really just seems like my midwife is talking out of her.... Behind sometimes :haha: not going to worry about it just glad that I am going away to have this baby and she won't be the one delivering her! That would be a nightmare :dohh:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Sorry to hear about your midwife Sarah she sounds like she doesn't know what's going on at all! I would try not to listen to her. Is there any way to swap midwives?

I am also moving house within the next month Nilla but we will just be renting. We own a tiny studio in Tokyo and need to move but can't sell due to it not working like that in Japan so we will let out the studio and rent a bigger place. Probably will be a little stressful to move and get everything sorted but I'm really excited! The japanese moving companies will pack and unpack everything for you as standard...not sure how I feel about that but it's nice to know there will be help if needed :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah i'll be moving too, had a massive falling out with agents\landlord as I declared the pets when we moved in and now there saying their not happy with it. Basically I told agents and they didn't tell landlord so I get stuck with a snotty letter about having the house professionally cleaned and have recipts to prove it. To which they will be getting told where they can stick a professional cleaner!! 
On the plus side it's a 4 bed house, massive garden and room for more stuff than I could ever own in a life time. Should never need to move again with any luck, or not untill I'm able to buy a place


Bit late but my 22/23 weeks bump


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Awesome bump Pink!! :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Good luck with the move pink and your bump is actually neat.... :dance: Just had a hard time flipping my head :haha:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Lovely round, neat bump Pink!

I scared the living daylights out of OH. He put DD to bed and I was on the sofa pulling some faces in discomfort, told him I was having BH and my belly was really hurting. Then it made me want to have a poo - exactly how labour started with DD1. BH and poo pains aren't nice at all, not looking forward to labour again.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww thanks ladies, I must admit I'm struggling with looking in the mirror and not thinking I just look fat!
Old issues coming back to bite me in the arse there!!

Aww smartie ur post made me laugh, but only because I suffer awfully with my bathroom habits, did even before being preggo and me and my OH call it poo pains!
I understand exactly how you feel, it's horrible. 
My pains some times are actually as bad as when I MC last year so first few I had it since finding out I was mortified! 
Hope you don't keep getting it along with BH x


----------



## nilllabean26

gl nikoru and pink on your moves. im gone in two days and still so much to pack yikes. there is a container that will be dropped off and then the contianer will take our things and move it to the new location by wednesday. im so happy we don t have to drive a moving truck. oh and its snowing right now. 


nikoru. r u an american citizen who cant buy property or sell property? is that what you were saying?


sorry about the problems pink. hope they get resolved soon. dumbos


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh it's not my day today, 
First of all fell down the stairs this morning with Ruby ( the puppy) and as I didn't want to let go of her I didn't put my hands down so my tail bone has taken the brunt of the fall, I actually think I've broke my arse!

Then looked again at the other house and decided it's just to far gone to go for. Landlord was going to give us a weeks free rent but we would be that out of pocket I don't even think 6 weeks free would have made up for the work! So back to square one with the house hunting and need to find something asap. 
I just want to go home and cry my self to sleep!


----------



## nilllabean26

...


----------



## SmartieMeUp

It's just the ideal perfect bump lol. I think it makes your tattoo look more beautiful too. 

They are horrible pains, but poo pains alone are bad :haha: I'd describe contractions to be more like chronic poo pains than period pains which other says they're like.


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Oh it's not my day today,
> First of all fell down the stairs this morning with Ruby ( the puppy) and as I didn't want to let go of her I didn't put my hands down so my tail bone has taken the brunt of the fall, I actually think I've broke my arse!
> 
> Then looked again at the other house and decided it's just to far gone to go for. Landlord was going to give us a weeks free rent but we would be that out of pocket I don't even think 6 weeks free would have made up for the work! So back to square one with the house hunting and need to find something asap.
> I just want to go home and cry my self to sleep!

:( sorry pink. and i hope u feel better. especially from that fall..yikes..

gl with house hnting as well. how long have u guys been searching?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Pink, I'm sorry about your fall and the house hunting having to start over again.

Good luck with wrapping all the loose ends up Nilla, soon you'll be comfy in your own new home and the start of great memories will fill it for you :D

I too get poo pains :haha: and can honestly say I will not miss constipation. I try not to strain but my body has a mind of its own and just does what it wants. Pushes so hard that I end up weeing a bit everytime :blush: Hey look on the bright side, at least my bladder is empty for now...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nilla he is really such a gorgeous little boy!!!! I bet you cannot wait to hold him for the very 1st time!

I cannot wait for my 4d scan in April so that I can share what my little man looks like


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Nilla he is really such a gorgeous little boy!!!! I bet you cannot wait to hold him for the very 1st time!
> 
> I cannot wait for my 4d scan in April so that I can share what my little man looks like

thanks wunna. i cant wait to see yours either :p

this is what we got the week before. I wont even ruin your eyes with the 4d shot. 

the craz ything about it is that she was just a bad picture taker lol. there were perfect shots where u could clearly see his legs over his head and we ended up with this. we were so shocked. at least she did better this week.


he has his dads ears and lips i can already tell from the last ones. its so amazing. also im still praying that he is born healthy, but it looks to ME so far that he does not have the syndromes associated with polydactyly if it is non genetic. for one, i saw google images of ultrasounds and the babys tongue is enlarged and sticks out of the mouth . i have not yet seen that. kind of calms my nerves a bit. although i know anything is possible


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:shock: Sorry but I don't know what from where in that one...

Glad she did better :D

I'm so excited for my 4D as well. I'm kind of patient at this stage as I know it's still a long time away. I'll probably go crazy as soon as 2 weeks till scan day comes :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :shock: Sorry but I don't know what from where in that one...
> 
> Glad she did better :D
> 
> I'm so excited for my 4D as well. I'm kind of patient at this stage as I know it's still a long time away. I'll probably go crazy as soon as 2 weeks till scan day comes :haha:

lol i dont know either lolol. 

what kind of deal comes with your package?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The lady started her own private practice as she never got the extras she would have wanted from her GYN so they do lots of measurements for you like the foot length, heart beat, profile shots etc. 
The place is more there for a happy experience rather than a doc visit which is so clinical if that makes sense.

I'll get a CD with all the photos after so I can have tons of pics to share :D


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> The lady started her own private practice as she never got the extras she would have wanted from her GYN so they do lots of measurements for you like the foot length, heart beat, profile shots etc.
> The place is more there for a happy experience rather than a doc visit which is so clinical if that makes sense.
> 
> I'll get a CD with all the photos after so I can have tons of pics to share :D

thats good. we walked out with nothing lol. it is run out of her home and we had to waait 3 days for her to upload the pics to this phot system. and its 10 bucks for photos we want saved to our computer. and we have to get them printed on our own. I did want something quick and cheap, but her website and description was very misleading. around 30 weeks, i would like to get the package that includes the video as well and things where i can do party favors.


My hubbys family wants to throw my hubby and i a baby shower but in california. I was thinking of ideas. do you guys have any ideas for favors on websites you can show me? I like the idea of puttin an ultrasound pic on a button they can wear on their shirts. the babys name on m&ms inside a mini bottle. chocolate bars with the wrapper having his name on it etc. what have u guys had in mind?


----------



## smoore

Great pics, Nilla! 

I'm hoping to get a clear profile this Wednesday at our ultrasound/fetal echo. We haven't gotten a really clear one at all this pregnancy.


----------



## nilllabean26

thanks smoore. gl an i hope u get some good pics and baby is in a good position for you :)


i think this is a cute idea... quick qquestion. sorry if its sdumb... is the date on the item the date of est due date of baby or the day of the baby shower?


----------



## smoore

Those are cute.. I'd say probably date of the baby shower just from the wording. 

You could do a message like "Welcome Baby (name)" and put the due date though if you wanted! 

My sisters and a few friends are throwing me a rather large shower, but they are handling all plans except the guest list. Have fun finding some decorations and ideas! They are fun to look through.


----------



## nilllabean26

smoore said:


> Those are cute.. I'd say probably date of the baby shower just from the wording.
> 
> You could do a message like "Welcome Baby (name)" and put the due date though if you wanted!
> 
> My sisters and a few friends are throwing me a rather large shower, but they are handling all plans except the guest list. Have fun finding some decorations and ideas! They are fun to look through.

thank you. the thing is right now i dont even know my due date. they keep telling me around 37 weeks(late may) but wont have spcific conversations about it until im 30 weeks . im not sure why to be honest. not only that. I want it to be my hubby only on delivery day. I and i will have surgery for myself after the baby and need time to recover and kind of dont want to be bothered by so many people when I wont even be a good host. I am trying to avoid putting a due date so people dont buy tickets and do what they want to do. so its good for me if its not abnormal to put the date of the baby shower instead lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love those sweets in jar ideas. 

We have jars on here where they've painted black chalck board paint on the front of the jar. You can give each person one with a piece of chalck tied to a ribbon. You van still write baby's name on it and after the guests can reuse the jars and write their own notes on it :D


----------



## nilllabean26

1 more thing. do you guys think its better to get edible favors or things that will last.. or both? 



i just saw your phrase u typed above smoore :)





do u have a link to that wunna?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm on my phone so hope this link works 
https://www.google.co.za/search?q=c...ei=G13rVNHcCYO9Ue-SgogH&ved=0CA0QsAQ&tbm=isch 

Let me know, otherwise you can just google chalckboard jars. You can buy jars and get the paint from hardware stores if you want to do it yourself.

Edible sweets are always nice. Maybe a mixture of different sweets.


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm on my phone so hope this link works
> https://www.google.co.za/search?q=c...ei=G13rVNHcCYO9Ue-SgogH&ved=0CA0QsAQ&tbm=isch
> 
> Let me know, otherwise you can just google chalckboard jars. You can buy jars and get the paint from hardware stores if you want to do it yourself.
> 
> Edible sweets are always nice. Maybe a mixture of different sweets.

i see. thanks. cute idea. i like how some have the option of getting a sticker with the blackboard attached instead of painting it. neato!!!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Just wanted to post my 22 plus 1 day bump....Its my first bump pic :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









pic 2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looking great Jenny! Super cute bump :D


----------



## smoore

I don't think people usually expect much favor wise from a baby shower, so I think whatever you like go with it! 

I don't think there is any harm in using the baby shower date on a favor, or just not putting any date and just using the welcome and baby name thing too. Whatever you like best!


----------



## nilllabean26

Jenny Bean said:


> Just wanted to post my 22 plus 1 day bump....Its my first bump pic :happydance:

Nice. P.s u look very young (saw ur signature)


Do u know if ur having a boy or girl? I ass because now I'm curious. My stomach is super low and I've never really had anything high unless bloating from food.I heard that women with boys carry low and opposite for girls. Interesting to see


----------



## Jenny Bean

nilllabean26 said:


> Jenny Bean said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post my 22 plus 1 day bump....Its my first bump pic :happydance:
> 
> Nice. P.s u look very young (saw ur signature)
> 
> 
> Do u know if ur having a boy or girl? I ass because now I'm curious. My stomach is super low and I've never really had anything high unless bloating from food.I heard that women with boys carry low and opposite for girls. Interesting to seeClick to expand...

Thank you, thats super sweet of you :flower:

I am having a girl, I am super excited about it!

Looks like your theory seems to be about right, lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm still struggling to find a baby boy name :dohh: DH and I cannot seem to agree on a name. His family has so many boys that it seems all the traditional names are already somebody's name :growlmad:

I don't want anything weird either so I'm stuck!
New list so far is: Andries, Daniel (still my fave), Dylan, Henro, Morne, Juandré and Christo
Sorry if you cannot pronounce some of them - Afrikaans names :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I love Daniel for a boy, lovely traditional name :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

DH's family has this tradition of the 1st born son getting the dad's name so there are many David's in the family.
I want to kind of keep up with the tradition by giving our son DH's 2nd name, Daniel.

I mentioned earlier in my journal that I need to work on DH a bit more to get him to agree on Daniel so I guess he needs more :sex: I MEAN convincing :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hahahahaha oh I laughed that hard then my back hurt haha!

I'd love the idea of keeping names in the family and I had a boys name from my side so when I asked OH he said he didn't have anyone in the family he would want to name a baby after, altho I'd have pushed for his brothers name as he brought him up x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for hurting your back, Pink hahah
Everyone says there is still lots of time to pick a name but I feel a sense of urgency so would be nice to have one.

I'll just wait it out a bit more and I'm sure a fitting name that we both like will come to us soon


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've just decided I'm going to keep a few in mind and decide when she arrives. My friend had her little girls name picked out straight away but all I could think was what if she didn't suit the name haha.... so will have a few on reserve


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I am so IN LOVE with my DH now!!! I mentioned lunch time that I want him to braai (BBQ) ribs for us tonight. 
He replied that there isn't wood for it and so I made peace with it.

He just messaged me to let me know that he bought wood, ribs and BONUS pork belly (I just mentioned the other day how much I want to cook a pork belly like his dad use to)

Obviously you can see that the way to my heart is currently via my tummy :rofl:


----------



## nilllabean26

so today is closing day and yesterday morning, they called my husband asking him if he can sign a waiver to notr have a final inspection. seemed pretty fishy, so my hubby paid for an inspection. per ontract, they were supposed to fix quite bit like the leak from 2nd floor to basement. 2 bathroms not working etc. the same issues were there and the sellers rep was acting shocked likw he thought everything was fixed. so they responded by sying they woul have everything fixed by last night. 

obviously all that work in one night.... doesnt seem like they would do a good job. my hubby called frustrated explaining that they had a long time to start this project and he responded by telling my hubby that they had other buyers who really loved this home and we are lucky they chose us and acepted good deal because the home is worth over 300k. blah blah. 

then we discovered the backyard goes beyond the fence line they created, but it has a pool full with nothing but trash and junk. they didnt even state that there was a pool. i just am afraid that they will do a lazy job. and the crazy thing is that this is a brand new renovated home... to omany problems its crazy. we are supposed to be uot of this place by friday.

hubby left for closing at 3, but they moved the time to 630 tonight. hubby wont give me details because he doesnt want me to stress. i just think its ridiculous. 


how is everyone?


----------



## smoore

Just got back from our LAST appointment with the high risk!! :happydance: They did an ultrasound and fetal echo. Everything looks fantastic!! No precursors at all of the issues her brother had. My regular OB will take over completely now. Yay! :cloud9: They estimate she is 1 lb 7 oz right now.


https://i59.tinypic.com/14xidt.jpg


----------



## nilllabean26

smoore said:


> Just got back from our LAST appointment with the high risk!! :happydance: They did an ultrasound and fetal echo. Everything looks fantastic!! No precursors at all of the issues her brother had. My regular OB will take over completely now. Yay! :cloud9: They estimate she is 1 lb 7 oz right now.
> 
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/14xidt.jpg

congrats smoore.:flower::flower: so hapy for u. cute little profile right there. i love 2d profile shots. im gglad ur appointment went well as well. may i ask what precursors were u guys looking for at this stage? will u be seen less since ur only seeing your ob now?


----------



## smoore

[/QUOTE]

congrats smoore.:flower::flower: so hapy for u. cute little profile right there. i love 2d profile shots. im gglad ur appointment went well as well. may i ask what precursors were u guys looking for at this stage? will u be seen less since ur only seeing your ob now?[/QUOTE]


Today was primarily heart issues. Connor had an enlarged portion of his heart and a certain valve issue. 

They scanned her heart for about 45-60 minutes. All chambers are good, the heart is a good size, and in great placement. The valve that tends to have issues with Noonan Syndrome (what Connor may have had) also was functioning fantastically. 

I will still see my OB just as much as I was. The high risk was just for certain ultrasounds. I will begin seeing my OB every two weeks soon. On top of that in about a month I will begin non stress tests twice a week, biophysical profiles once a week, and growth scans once a month. 

They are being super cautions since we couldn't 100% prove what happened with Connor.


----------



## nilllabean26

thanks you for sharing in detail smoore. Again, i am happy for u and ur awesome news. 


p.s 

eeverytime i read your name, i get a tiny bit angry/hungry because u make me crave smores and i never have the ingredients for it lol


----------



## mdscpa

.


----------



## mdscpa

Great news Smoore. I'm glad everything is well... And I love her 2d shot..... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry about all the crap and stress Nilla - not fair and I hope it gets properly sorted out real soon!!

I'm very happy about all around good news Smoore :D congrats!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww nilla, I hope you manage to get everything sorted! 

Lovely scan pics smoore, bet it was amazing to know everything was going so well x

I've give up trying to do anything till OH is better, he signed himself out last night because he didn't want me on my own while pregnant which I can understand but just don't want anything to happen to him. 
Backs still in bits from the fall down the stairs and the puppy isn't making stuff easy!! 
I adore her but she's SO full on, she's like my little shadow 
Can't even do the washing with out her trying to 'help'


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry you're still in pain after the fall Pink.... Hopefully it eases up soon.... :hugs:

Nice pic......


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Feel better soon Pink :hugs:
Ruby is adorable!!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks ladies, it's getting better it's just hard to go from standing to sitting or vice versa. Also any kind of weight bearing whilst lay down like to move positions. 
I just don't see the point in going to the hospital as after all the other MRIs and XT scan I Defo won't be having an cray, and they would ably prescribe pain killers I refuse to take so Defo won't be wasting 6hours in a and e for nothing haha!
Seen enough of that place to last me a life time between me and OH recently!!

Sorry if there's been anyone I've missed out in the last few days, I'm not being ignorant just not had time to look properly 
and 
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Add EXTREMELY ANNOYED & TIRED to my symptom list for the day :dohh:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Oh Pink :( When you sit down does it feel like your hips and bum lock into place and strong pressure on your coccyx? If you can bare it, try see if you can feel fragmented areas or if it wobbles.

I've joined up to a site which could take a few months or a couple of years to build for breast augmentation/implants at no cost to me. I'm in no rush for surgery for the obvious reasons but it's lightened me up and OH is supportive of the idea - talking to the guys on there actually boosted me too and OH got the good end of the stick lastnight :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

There's Defo a lot of presure but it's the pain that's bothering me. It's really really hard to explain. Once I'm stood I can walk fine bend over pick stuff up buts once my bum touches anything to sit it's painfull like achey but also astho I have the world's biggest bruise. Then if I lean back it hurts. I have to sit leaning forward or on my side. And once I'm laid down if I try and use my feet or legs to help me roll over its agony. 
I can't actually touch where it's sore as it's right down into my bottom. almost as it's just about where my bottom is towards my flower and then up inside my bum. 
It is easing a little but as soon as I've moved for a bit or got in and out of the car I'm sore :( 

I think breast augmentation is a fabulous idea if it will make you happier in yourself. I really couldn't imagine not having mine so really understand how hard it must be to want them
Great that OH is supportive also, hope it goes great for u and you get it done as soon as you can


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Pink I'm sorry about your pain :nope:

Smartie, I hope that as soon as you are ready the funds are available and you can have the girls done :D If this is not too nosy and sorry if it comes out wrong but what is your current cup size? 

I am sooooooooo tired! I cannot describe to you ladies how I have managed to get through the last 3 days of this week.... WTF Fatigue!!! 40 minutes till I get to go home. 
I swear if I get there and DH has not cleaned the kitchen I am going to go straight to bed and he can feed himself! I will not struggle a full work day to stay awake and get home to clean and cook when he is home all day.


----------



## nilllabean26

hope u feel better pink and i hope u can get some good rrest wunna


WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm sorry about all the crap and stress Nilla - not fair and I hope it gets properly sorted out real soon!!
> 
> I'm very happy about all around good news Smoore :D congrats!

thanks pink and wunna. well we finally own the home, but cant stay in it. They did not finish all of the work and are still working on fixing everything. Crappy thing is that our bed and airbed are packed and last night i slept of the freakin floor. cant tell u how much pain im in. its horrendous. Didnt even have strength to get in the car to go to a hotel. 

I also had another follow up scan the other day and little guy is now 1 lb 10 oz. And i got to see a clear shot in 3d of one of his hands to clearly see what they were talking about last time. hard to see because it is hidden when he closes his fist or faces it towards his face. 

I also got to see the doctor with the bad bedside manner who informed me of my sons condition last time. Once again she brought in trainees to give me my results without asking if it was ok for them to be in there. And i stopped them at the door and said if she needed to tell me anymore bad news, then I only want her in the room because it was uncomfortable last time with 3 people who didnt even need to be there. 

she said she only wanted to discuss his weight, but that wasnt true lol. she wanted to talk about last time. because she got my complaint. I told her god forbid I had a child with down syndrome and you told me my son was ********. or you told me my son was a midget instead of telling me he has achondroplasia which is a form of dwarfism. the only thing she ever asked or verbalized was extra limbs and extra digits. so u could imagine the horror of viewing google images when i got home. 

She told me the reason she didnt bother telling me what is was called is because it is normal for her to see this on children. I stopped her and told her it was normal for her. Not me. So she should treat people as such.

next I told her how she only blamed me and after i said it didnt run in my family 3 times, she waved me off and said 'im sure it does'.. then she cuts me off and says "well did u even ask your family?" . i responded by saying yes and also told her she never once asked my husband or looked at me. You also assumed what race I was without asking me as well. 

her response was that "how would i know" .. and she only looked at me becasue it was ahrd to turn her head to look at my husband(he was right next to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) 

anyway. finally she said to me shes sorry i remember thigns that way becasue it didnt happen that way. I told her I recorded the conversation and I can turn that in .. she stopped me and said .."im so sorry. you are right.I apologize i didnt handle yoursituation with more understanding. I hope I can do better in the futrue"


THATS ALL SHE HAD TO SAY IN THE BEGINNING


i never recorded her, i just wanted to see if she would admit it and not try to look innocent in front of her students


im done with my rant/essay


----------



## Jo77

Hi ladies! Sorry it's been a little while since I was online. I hope you're all doing well? I'll catch up on all that I've missed when I can.


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey ladies :hi: long time no see :haha: my internet was down as the box was hit by lightning :dohh: Hope all you ladies and bumps are doing well :baby: 

Managed to take a photo of my bump today in my coat.... And well it looks slightly hilarious :haha: but cute at the same time haha <3

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/540/UVWNZa.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/538/DINDYc.jpg


----------



## SmartieMeUp

What if you go to your GP instead of a&e, Pink? They give quicker referrals. 

I've always been flat chested (barely a B-cup) but managed to maintain some shape from DD1. Before my first pregnancy I was quite perky and round, but since then they're empty on top now and sort of widened and made their way around to my armpit :dohh: So I give off a decent looking side boob and that's it. The only part I like about my boobs is my nipples. I was a 34D during my milk period so I know what my realistic expectations are. I do have a crease under each boob which boosts the natural appearance, I believe?


----------



## pink_phoenix

I just don't know what they would be able to do for me even at docs. Like I said will not be having an x ray and refuse to take even paracetamol and can't take ibruphen so kinda limits what they can do. 

Yeah I Defo think a D would be realistic view for you as your so petite. 
I've always considered breast implants myself just to prevent sagging down the line but I must admit I'm quite fond of the round more fake looking implants, I love the round line you get over the top of the implant. Mine used to look like that naturally so kind of miss it


----------



## MileyMamma

Hey ladies! Have been looking for this group :) due 19th June! Nice to meet you all! Xx


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Miley... Welcome to the group.... :hugs:


----------



## MileyMamma

Thankyou! How is everyone doing? I have toothache :( dentist is closed typical it happens on a Saturday! X


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, sorry you're having a bad day. Toothache and closed clinic is not a good combination. Hopefully is ease up soon without having to take any meds...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think you look totally adorable Sarah! The coat adds cuteness because it pops ou :D

I hope that you won't have to wait too long after birth and breastfeeding for implants Smartie. 

Welcome Miley and congrats on your little boy :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry about the toothache... Yeah that murphy is a biatch having it happen when the dentist is closed... Typical his style!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sarah1508

MileyMamma said:


> Hey ladies! Have been looking for this group :) due 19th June! Nice to meet you all! Xx


:hi: welcome! :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

So my yarn and hooks finally came just in time for the Internet to come back on so I could YouTube how to bllinking crochet in the first place! Haha :wohoo: Here is the first little project I have done.... Alright for a first attempt if I do say so myself :haha:

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/537/UcegL3.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That's cute :D


----------



## MileyMamma

Thanks ladies, I caved and took a paracetamol which has helped a little!
One that little pink bow is soo cute! X


----------



## mdscpa

that's too cute Sarah... I've been dying how to that one... I have to learn how to do it... :dance:


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies! Has a few mistakes :dohh: but I'm making a baby headband atm which has a lot less mistakes :haha: so im getting the hang of it :happydance: just stuck at a halt atm because I can't find a measuring tape to make it the right size for a newborn baby's head :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Mdscpa I searched on YouTube how to do it and just followed what the lady was doing :thumbup: I did pause several times though :haha: I find videos a whole lot easier to follow then pictures! And I really don't get the written instructions one bit as I don't know all the lingo yet :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Cute bow! 

We bought a new car today. We got our insurance money from our wreck and got to pay off our old truck and we were able to finance a 2015 Dodge Journey with 3rd row. I was hoping for lower payments but maaaaaan it is $20/mo more than our current payments but brand new with a warranty. I'm excited.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay for new car MissFox :D Always exciting!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

23 Weeks Bump

This is by far not my best pic but hey the bump is there :D

https://i.imgur.com/Fa2Cl9s.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

Awwhh beautiful bump! <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies... I am so ashamed right now!! 

https://i.imgur.com/SE7sagf.jpg

My whole pregnancy I have not wanted sweet stuff so I haven't been having them. I had a craving for a fruit & nut chocolate and bought a slab with the intention of having 2 blocks and taking the rest home for DH.... Uhm oops :dohh: I just finished the WHOLE SLAB :blush:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've had a slab of chocolate nearly every week!! I just have to eat it when I want it. Has to be galaxy chocolate tho!! And could easily do a full multi pack of crisp :blush:


----------



## MileyMamma

So the toothache progressed into a huge infection that spread to my sinuses, glands and ear, was at the hospital last night in tears after a weekend of no sleep and pure agony, they drained it at the dentist today but I feel so unwell my whole body is suffering &#55357;&#56877;
I have gone off chocolate this pregnancy and I used to eat loads of it! 
Cute bump wannabubba! X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Its coming back to bite me in the bum... I have HUGE headache! Not sure if it is related but I'm not feeling real grand at the moment :cry:


----------



## MileyMamma

My 24 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Miley!
I'm sorry you aren't feeling well! Tooth ache sucks!! I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cute bump Miley!!


----------



## MissFox

Cute bump! 
I go back and forth on chocolate. Usually I love it. I was.l very torn tonight between bed and making chocolate chip cookies. I chose bed. 
27 weeks today!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 27 weeks MissFox!! :dance:
Tell me all about how 3rd tri feels :haha:

I'm telling you I'm not doing the chocolate thing again! I had a killer headache and just didn't feel well at all! Luckily I'm feeling better (and wiser) today :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I am such a huge Finding Nemo fan :D I love animation movies in general but Nemo is my ultimate favourite. When there is nothing on the tv I put my dvd on and then DH literally goes :dohh:
Anyway long story short I have just bought this Nemo themed playmat for my little man :D

https://i.imgur.com/xGqhwnR.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

Just thought I'd let yous know that tesco are doing a buy one get one free on their "cheeky bot" nappies just now , the packs depending on size are about 150 nappies in each pack and cost £30 so your really getting 300 or so nappies (again depending on size) for just £30! :thumbup:

Oh ps ive ordered these nappies before ( as there is no tesco where I live) and they are just as good , if not even better then the more expensive brands! I loved them for Kian! So ive ordered some for this little one in advance as its too good a deal to miss! :haha:


----------



## ayclobes

And, we're having a BOY! The boys' room theme is all figured out! we just need to figure out a time or day to pain the walls ect, when the kids aren't going to be home!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats on your little boy ayclobes :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahhh I just HAVE to get this for my little lady! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats on your little boy ayclobes.... Welcome to team blue.... :dance:

Awe thats a cutey sarah!!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Lol 3rd tri. It is tiring! Hoping for a while longer of work but thinking I want to be off on disability by 35 weeks. Give me some prep time for baby.


----------



## Sarah1508

Anyone else's BnB acting up? Mines gone all crazy! :haha: can't edit posts , thank people etc and also the screen is all messed up like this... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl: Your B&B looks funny. My u/s pic seems to have taken over your screen!!

I hope it gets sorted out real soon! Mine doesn't seem to have problems at the moment. Maybe it was just a general glitch at that time? Better now?


----------



## Sarah1508

I know it was so messed up :haha: yeah its back to normal now :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahhh one second I'm bright and breezy then all of a sudden I can barley keep my eyes open :sleep: and the whole sore back has started creeping in too :dohh: 

Yes I'm in a poor me mood atm .... Even though this is probably the best I've had it all pregnancy :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Be kind to yourself when you are feeling down :hugs: 
Feel better soon!


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks wunna :hugs: how're you and bump doing? :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahhh a friend just came to my door unexpectedly and gave me a huge bag full of 6-9 baby clothes!! :happydance: they are just adorable! <3 and there is almoast everything I will need for that size there! So chuffed :wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay for free clothes Sarah, I bet that made your day :D

Here is my update. I am doing great and baby boy is nice and active BUT 
I am going to classify this as a craving because I feel like I will die without it!!

https://i.imgur.com/HIm9dwO.jpg

I just went to the local grocer and they have the chocolate flavour but that is not what I am craving so I stood there for like 5 minutes staring at the rack in the hopes that the vanilla one will magically appear :haha: Mmmm I might start phoning other stores to see who has stock.... OMG this craving is bad... what do I do?????


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah my phone acts up from time to time!!
Thought it was just my phone tho

Great news about the baby clothes Sarah, my friends told me she will bring all her stuff once her little one grows out of it! Going to save me a fortune haha

Had MW apointment today, listened to HB and she had hiccups... Was strange to hear and feel them at same time. Makes me need to wee ha ha!

Anyone else decided they hate OH??
He's doing my head in, complaining he's ill all the time, bearly helps with the dog and is just being a grade A asshole! 
Think it would be easier on my own


----------



## louiseee

Hey :flower: been a bit of a silent stalker but thought i'd introduce myself.

Im due June 8th with a little girl, already got a 3 year old boy. Crazy to think 3rd tri is creeping up so quickly!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Awe Pink I'm sorry about OH being such an A-hole! I've gone through stages where I do everything with no help plus I work full time he doesn't so I get your frustration. Slap him and see if he wakes the F up! :hugs:

:hi: Louise
Welcome and congrats on your baby girl :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I never got my Horlicks last night :haha: I'm kind of over it so that's cool.

TMI, had a bowel movement this morning that made me cry... how can your body compress 'something' that you cannot get out - HURT LIKE HELL!

Monthly check up at the clinic this morning. I love the nurse that I've been seeing! She really has an amazing bedside manner and she feels like she really cares about how I'm doing etc. 

1. She heard the heart beat this morning and when I asked her to let me hear she took out the clinic's Doppler :shock: I didn't know the clinic had one! 
I told her that this would be my first time hearing the heart beating and she was so excited for me. Anyway little man then had his own ideas - he kept kicking at the probe (we heard that loud and clear and I felt it) and after he kicked it he would move so she ended up not being able to get good positioning for me. I thought I would be disappointed but I'm not, I'm actually quite amused by how playful/naughty he was :haha: She also commented and said she is amazed at how busy he is

2. Technically 24 weeks pregnant and my Fundal Height measures 27cm... She says good growth and looking at leg measurements of my u/s he seems to be a tall boy

3. I weighed 87.75kg when I fell pregnant, lost during ms and now only I'm back up to 87.2kg so I am proud of my healthy eating habits and the fact that I have not pigged out like people thought I would and ballooned etc. 

4. I haven't said anything on here, should have and not sure why I didn't. Anyway if you recall I had an ECG at 4 weeks due to an irregular heart beat. They said it was called Extra Ventricular Systoles and considered normal in some cases. So that is apparently "my" normal beat. I mentioned to the nurse this morning when I lie down I feel strange, like I'm going to get smothered or something and my heart starts to beat irregular. Plus when I get excited or out of breath it will flare up as well. I raised my worries that if this happens now will I/my heart be able to handle the stress of a natural birth?? She ordered another ECG for me so I'll probably do that tomorrow to check on things. Rather safe than sorry. 
I have my heart set on natural birth but if it is going to be safer for me to have a C-section then I would like to have that arranged/agreed upon sooner rather than later so that I can make peace with it. I'm afraid my heart fails during labour or something. I know I'm probably being paranoid with no good reason but I just want to make sure I'm healthy enough for my baby

Sorry for the long post :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha thanks wunna!! I may just have to do that. All his excuses seem to be is that he's tired from medication or thinks that as he's had his arm tattooed he can wash us etc. Wouldn't mind but I did it ALL last time I had a tattoo on my hand! 
Tenancy is running out on the house and I'm tempted to just go back to my mum and dads I've had enough


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Awe hun I hope you don't have to go to such an extreme for him to realise that he needs to help you! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies guess who got herself some Horlicks :dance: :yipee:

I have a day's leave for tomorrow so that I can sort out all the medical stuff surrounding my ECG so I wont have the added stress of rushing around to make sure I get back to work in time etc.


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Haha thanks wunna!! I may just have to do that. All his excuses seem to be is that he's tired from medication or thinks that as he's had his arm tattooed he can wash us etc. Wouldn't mind but I did it ALL last time I had a tattoo on my hand!
> Tenancy is running out on the house and I'm tempted to just go back to my mum and dads I've had enough

i hope things get better. In general, i think men are babies compared to women and dont always acknowledge what we go through WITHOUT COMPLAINING to them. Ive seen a lot of women on here(including me) have problems here and there with hubby. Let some cool down time pass and hopefully things will get better between the both of you.



Everything is finally in the new home, but we cannot use the showers or toilets because or flush water down any drains. My husband got a lawyer to sue the seller and the seller is acting like he doest care. He still owes my hubby 1k and is has been saying he would fix this problem for months. he said he would come this saturday to have everythign done but he hasnt kept his word yet. The crappy thing about the situation is that the court date could be 60+ days from now. To fix this problem ourselees will take up to 6000 dollars. Hasnt been comfy using buckets for everything lol. 


the ridiculous thing about this. is that the seller has an older friend who is the 'handy man'. he was here painting and fixing little problems here and there. but he keeps texting and callign my husband trying to get him to do things without permits. Obviously he is friends with the seller and relayign info back to the seller. Its so sneaky and bad. It sucks how some investors only care about money and not the livelihood of peoples well being.


----------



## MileyMamma

25 weeks tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Beautiful baby bump Miley :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks nilla!! :hugs:

Hope you manage to get stuff sorted, I hate renting but think I'd be scared to buy, so many horror stories like yours when people get ripped off! 
I don't understand why people can't be honest any more :(


----------



## DoodleDoo

I suck suck suck at keeping up with this group, I always forget where to find it. I just stalked back like 5 pages and it's so nice to see everyone's tickers changed to pink or blue :happydance:

I'm sorry you're having a tough time with OH pink and I'm glad that you got your horlicks Wanna. Miley, your bump is beautiful :D

As for me, it's V-day finally which is a pleasant relief. I'm getting so impatient to meet my little girl or guy.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy V-day Doodle! I'm 2 days from it so van only imagine the relief and excitement :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww Yayyy V day.... I've completely missed mine!!

Congrats on v day doodle x

And bet your looking forward to yours wunna x


----------



## MileyMamma

I too am rubbish keeping up with this thread! Sorry if I miss your posts! Xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

ECG done and waiting for Dr. Had a medical student that did it so have to wait for Dr as I want to discuss with them... Will let you guys know when I'm done


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hope everything is perfect wunna


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Pink :D

Murphy's law the extra beats weren't caught on the ECG but the Dr is worried as my resting heart rate is 103bpm which is too fast. They call it Tachycardia. Urine and bloods taken for testing to see if I have an infection or thyroid not properly functioning etc. 

I have to wait until Tuesday for test results... At my 4 weeks ECG they weren't worried but now they seem a bit concerned to prompt extra tests.

Now tell my not to worry...


----------



## mdscpa

Hope all tests come back normal. Maybe it's fast because your heart needs to pump more blood for your little boy.....:hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

Ty pink for responding. Think I should stay silent and become a Lurker here and there Cuz I sound crazy talking to myself here lol.



Hope ur results come back positive wunna.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Nilla :hugs:

You've been way too quiet lately so rant away as I do not think of you as crazy at all!!

I've had a long discussion (more like me trying to speak and not cry at the same time) about how stressed I am and that it MIGHT be a contributing factor to my racing heart and losing breath etc. Feels like it helped me a bit just to get some of my stresses of my chest. I just dont want people to perceive me as a negative person etc because I'm not.

I hope you are all doing well today :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks Nilla :hugs:
> 
> You've been way too quiet lately so rant away as I do not think of you as crazy at all!!
> 
> I've had a long discussion (more like me trying to speak and not cry at the same time) about how stressed I am and that it MIGHT be a contributing factor to my racing heart and losing breath etc. Feels like it helped me a bit just to get some of my stresses of my chest. I just dont want people to perceive me as a negative person etc because I'm not.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well today :hugs:

i dont think ur negative at all. negative things happen to the most positive people and they need to let things out as well. Hope things get better for all of us having difficulties


----------



## MissFox

Hope you get good results! It can be so frustrating that tests take so long to come back!! 

I'm doing my glucose test. They do a 2 hour one at my OB. Almost done. So hungry!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've got a glucose test next week, got to go to the hospital for it tho. Just got told this week at MW that it could have been done where I have my MW appointments


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nilla :hugs:
> 
> You've been way too quiet lately so rant away as I do not think of you as crazy at all!!
> 
> I've had a long discussion (more like me trying to speak and not cry at the same time) about how stressed I am and that it MIGHT be a contributing factor to my racing heart and losing breath etc. Feels like it helped me a bit just to get some of my stresses of my chest. I just dont want people to perceive me as a negative person etc because I'm not.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well today :hugs:
> 
> i dont think ur negative at all. negative things happen to the most positive people and they need to let things out as well. Hope things get better for all of us having difficultiesClick to expand...

Thanks Nilla :hugs: Your words mean a lot to me! I hope your stresses get sorted out soon too. 
You are suppose to be enjoying your new home not fighting over it!



MissFox said:


> Hope you get good results! It can be so frustrating that tests take so long to come back!!
> 
> I'm doing my glucose test. They do a 2 hour one at my OB. Almost done. So hungry!

I know! I think the weekend is causing the delay :haha: I still would not give up my weekend though hahaha

I hope you pass your test with flying colours!



pink_phoenix said:


> I've got a glucose test next week, got to go to the hospital for it tho. Just got told this week at MW that it could have been done where I have my MW appointments

Good luck with the appointment/test. I hope you too pass with flying colours :flower:


----------



## eppgirl

Anyone else feel like their pregnancy is going by really fast?? I just happened to think, I'm 25 weeks today, and I've only got two weeks til third tri! &#128563;
My OB is starting now to see me every two weeks to check fluid levels on my babies, to make sure they don't develop TTTS and if they do, that we can catch it early enough.
My next appt is March 17th. I'm slightly annoyed because I live 35 minutes away from my OB, and this appt is for my glucose test. I have to fast, so Ive got to go at 8 in the morning for that, sit around an hour, do my blood work, than my actual appt for u/s and visit isn't til 1:45 :/
My doctor was amazed because I told him I loved the drink :laugh:
I'm a heavy soda drinker though, before pregnancy I would drink a whole 12 pack in one day and still need more. So I guess I'm used to sugary drinks.
Anyone else with really bad pelvic/hip pain? I had SPD with DS, I didn't expect it to come on earlier this time :(
I also feel like if the babies aren't in my ribs, they're puttjng crazy amounts of pressure on my cervix and pelvic bones. :(


----------



## pink_phoenix

Although I feel like crap and struggling with OH I'm celebrating today..
It's been a year to the day since I had my brain operation and regardless of how frustrating and hard it's been along the way and all the important things I lost in the last year I'm so proud to say I'm still here. Sure I'm a little more battle scared and still can't walk any substantial distances and god only knows if I ever will. But I'm about to be a mother and living independently for the first real length of time in my life......
So here's to the next year


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm with you Eppgirl, I'm 24 weeks today and also realising that in just a short while it will be 3rd tri. I don't have any pelvic pain but I do have a tightness low and lower abdomen. Feels real heavy there so wonder what 3rd tri will bring.

Pink, HUGE congrats on surviving and thriving in spite of everything you have been through over the last year! I look up to you for what you've achieved!! :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww thank you wunna x
When will you get more test done for your heart? Did no one mention it could just be part and parcel of being preggo xx


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Although I feel like crap and struggling with OH I'm celebrating today..
> It's been a year to the day since I had my brain operation and regardless of how frustrating and hard it's been along the way and all the important things I lost in the last year I'm so proud to say I'm still here. Sure I'm a little more battle scared and still can't walk any substantial distances and god only knows if I ever will. But I'm about to be a mother and living independently for the first real length of time in my life......
> So here's to the next year
> View attachment 849829

omg pink. just seeing the image gave me chills. congrats on making it another yr. you are a strong trooper and u will be a strong and awesome mom as well.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm waiting till Tuesday for the results. I'm sue that if the tests come back showing that there are no infections or thyroud issues that they will tell me it could just be a "side effect" of pregnancy.

I've read up on it some and and it seems that there could be many causes of which pregnancy is one. I just hope if it is pregnancy related that it goes away after birth because I can't excersize at the moment at all without getting tired, out of breath, dizzy and racing heart :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nillabean, thank you :hugs: what a lovely thing to say x
Wunna, hope it just a part of being preggo, I get the short of breath and racing heart just from walking up the stairs ha!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink. Will just wait and see :)

For now I'm just taking it easy... Good thing I'm lazy today so I'm not tempted to do anything that will make me tired :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've been back in bed twice haha! 
Feel like I haven't stopped for weeks. And 7am every morning with Ruby is hard work haha! Atleast by the time bub arrives should be a little more used to early mornings x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No better way than a puppy to get you ready for pajama drill :D My bladder wakes me enough to get me used to little sleep :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah my bladder keeps me on the go during the day but not too bad at night. 
Little lady likes to kick me last thing at night and at like 7am too so I ruby didn't have me up baby Defo would x


----------



## MissFox

Wubba- seems odd that the weekend would slow it down I know the hospitals here have lab staff and other stuff every day. Not largely staffed overnight but I think it is good to relax as well. During my last two pregnancies my BP would get very low 102/56 and I would just be exhausted. Rest is good. 
I panicked later in the day, I ended up missing a call from my OB. Turns out I had just missed the call about my physical therapy referral. Hopefully it helps me keep working longer. I'm hoping to make it through April. Have all of May off to get ready for baby :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm only getting 4 months maternity leave so I'm going to try and get as far as possible as well.
I'm pushing for last day at work on 19 June and then EDD is 27 June :D

FX we make it!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*!! 24 WEEKS BUMP !!*​


https://i.imgur.com/zvibmu8.jpg​


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayyyyyy!! Lovely bump :happydance:


----------



## MileyMamma

Gorgeous bump ! X


----------



## nilllabean26

nice bump. it seems as if everyone of u is losing weight and gaining in belly area. pretty awesome


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I feel like that too Nilla. I've only managed now to gain back the weight I lost during ms, but it's not around my thighs etc. All feels belly :D


----------



## MissFox

Great bump shot!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm hoping I keep off the weight. I weigh the same now as when I first found out I was preggo so FX'd I don't put too much more on


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for us all :D

I am soooooo tired. I dreamt I was seeing a cardiologist and they had me running on the treadmill.... woke up with my heart racing like crazy :dohh: 
Then I overslept, luckily I was only 5 mins late to work but it has been a downhill blue Monday :cry: I feel sorry for myself.

Stressed and anxious about heart test results tomorrow morning... Still feels like such a long wait to find out what is up ** sigh **


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww :hugs: wunna
Will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink 

This is me :sleep:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I feel like that at the minute!!
Also like the size of a house bit couldn't find the little dude for that haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl: I get you on that one!

DH and I have a name. Our struggle has been that we both bring up names and then the other one has a bad memory of a person with the same name etc. I wanted Daniel after dh but although he appreciates the idea he doesn't like it for his son. 

We now both have a name we agree on and fx that this is final :dance: Matthew


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww that's lovely :D 
I really like old traditional names. 
I'm torn between old and traditional and something a bit different
I've just decided I'll narrow my choice down closer the time then pick once she's here. Got it in my head I'm going to call her a name and when she arrives it's awful for her haha


----------



## mdscpa

Loving the name Pam.... :dance: Glad it's final.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies! I just want to be able to bond now and say his name instead of him or the baby :D

Getting test results soon, will keep you ladies updated


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies we have results and some are good and some are bad...

Last week Thursday my urine was tested at the clinic and either they missed it or the test was faulty or something because it showed clear. Friday's blood tests shows that I have an elevated white blood count in order to fight an infection and the urine tests done at the lab show that I have infection again. Everything happens in 3's so seeing that this is now the 3rd infection this pregnancy it should hopefully be the last. I have 2 courses of antibiotics to take which scares me a bit as the Dr said they are fine but the leaflets says don't take in pregnancy :dohh: Anyway I am trusting that the Dr would not have given them if they weren't safe.

Physically my heart is fine. The racing heart is a combination of way too much stress (thanks crap job), my underlying anxiety disorder and the fact that after months of not taking anti-depressants my body wants some help again. I was put on the meds after watching FIL die at home and when ttc I felt well enough to stop them. With assistance from Dr I was successfully weaned off. Now all the new hormones and worried that I get + my crap job is kind of taking its toll on my body.

So good news is no heart problems, bad news is I cannot take any meds to "cure" it and will just have to try and cope.
DH is going to start getting meditation stuff and help me out with that. 

Thanks for being there for me ladies!

I have a surprise for you ladies later tonight :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well glad it's no think serious. Not that I don't think anxiety and a crap job arnt serious, I just mean it's good that they can't actually see an issue with ur heart x

Hope things get better x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know exactly what you mean Pink thanks :hugs: I've had anxiety etc before I fell pregnant and it has always been something that I could cope well with.

I think there is just a lot of hormonal changes now that I'm pregnant and extra stress and things aren't helping. I need to try much harder to not let the work get to me. I will so blame them if something God forbid went wrong.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I'd blame them too!!
I don't get why anyone would want to make a pregnant woman's work life difficult. 
Yeah I have anxiety and a few mental health issues from before precnancy. Was coping ok up untill last few weeks but luckily I'm in with a doc on Friday


----------



## MissFox

My anxiety and depression was horrid with my 2nd! And this time it isn't as bad BUT it is still there. I'm not sure if you ladies have access to it but my therapist told me to try Passion Flower Extract not is a tincture you take up to 3x a day and 75-80% say it helps. It helped me a ton! And it is pregnancy and nursing safe so I figured it was worth a shot! I need to get some more this time for when I start getting overwhelmed.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies! We'll all make it through in the end :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so this is not much of a surprise but I would like to think so :D

Face selfie and another bump pic (inspired by Kenna a few weeks ago) I thought a face to the name would be nice for you ladies. Oh and no laughing at my pixie haircut growing into a mullet! :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/w7yssBs.jpg

Bump pic with me all dressed up :D

https://i.imgur.com/h1bJsRu.jpg


----------



## MileyMamma

Matthew is a lovely name :)
We are keeping our name quiet from everyone we know apart from very close family, we are calling our son Kitt Anthony Austin Batchelor :)
Hope your all well and babies are good, I'm exhausted, flora has been poorly, money is stressful and the chemist ran out of theas adhd medication so she hasn't been sleeping :( x


----------



## MileyMamma

Gorgeous!!! I'm gonna have to do a bump face selfie too! X


----------



## MileyMamma

Meeee! Name to the face!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies!!! :hugs:

Mileymamma, I love your face to the name, thanks! Another beautiful June Bug mommy!!!
I'm sorry for your stresses at the moment and I hope they ease up soon so that you can relax a bit! Also your little man's names are awesome! I love it :D


----------



## MileyMamma

Thankyou Wanna bubba :) 
Does anyone feel like there pregnancy has slowed down? I feel like I have been pregnant forever! I just want to get to third tri!! Xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I actually feel like mine sped up a bit :D


----------



## MileyMamma

Aw jealous! I have 12 weeks as my c section is at 38 weeks but 12 weeks feels like forever! 84 days and counting lol!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I set myself little milestones that makes it feel faster because I have things to look forward to.

So far:
3 days till my sister's kitchen tea and we'll both be driving in a limo for the 1st time
4 days till my 1st baby shower
9 days till I hit double digits (99 days to go) till birth
17 days till I start 3rd tri
21 days till 1 April and then I start an April month countdown and things to look forward too :D

Try to see if you can make one for yourself?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww I'd love a pixie hair cut, I've just not got the balls haha!! 
Bump is looking great wunna :D Defo nice to have a face to a name :D 
OMG miley I LOVE kitt!! What an unusual name, bet there won't be any others haha :D


----------



## nilllabean26

cute pics ladies.



anyone have pics of their nursery?

anyone still not started yet?



My ob was out of town and really wanted me to be seen multiple times by different doctors. Based off of what happened last month i really did not want to deal with anyone new. I was hard headed and stubborn and decided to refuse to see anyone and wait for her to come back. about a month+. Shes been so nice and emailing me saying shes thinkign of me. giving me referrals for other problems and also getting me prepared for 37 week delivery. I Cant give birth at the newer sister hospital because I will have to change ob clinics and I dont want to leave and start new again when I already found a good doctor. So I will be giving birth at the older hospital in downtown which isnt all that great, but at least I will be comfortable knowing my ob is there and someone who understands my situation. Last time I had gone to labor and delivery, one of the doctors told me to stop crying because I have nothing to cry about. Stuff like that pisses me off because they dont take into consideration what other problems the mother has or what she is going through. That is why I am choosing to delivery at a hospital my ob works at as well( the one i visit her at doesnt have labor and delivery or sonogrpahs) 


Anywho. I cant bbelive only 10 more weeks until scheduled date. I am so excited. I am also nervous about this home and I just pray we can get thnigs done in time. When u truly think about it. 10 weeks might go by super fast and not only that, u never know if something will happen sooner than that.

I hope all of you ladies are staying safe and continue to have healthy babies. 

hooray for how far we have all come. 20+weeks is a long time. sO Many different emotions, appointments, feelings, seeing the baby move under ur belly. Its been a rollercoaster for a lot of us. 

I am talking like its the end already lol. I will stop. gl to u all


----------



## MileyMamma

Thanks we wanted something different and vintage. It's an old 1950's name shortened version of Christopher which is my brothers name :)
I set myself weekly milestones, atm I'm on 24-27 weeks end of first tri, then it will be 27-32 weeks Whxih is our next scan, I'm going to try your way wanna bubba start with a nice close one mother day Sunday! 
I have no nursery :( we just don't have the space, kitt will be in our room for a while, my two girls share a bedroom and rental prices are so high, £1000 a month for a 3 bed in our area and we don't want to put ourselves under financial pressure so we're sticking it out here, going to be tough with 5 of us living here soon. 
When I look back its gone really fast, second tri always seems soooo long to me! Xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Nilla, 10 weeks are going to fly by :shock: :dance:
I'm glad your OB is so nice! Really makes a difference when you can feel that they really care for you more than just doing a job.

I'm busy with our nursery at the moment and will hopefully have pics after the weekend or sometime next week :D


----------



## DoodleDoo

Aww lovely photos girls :) you look like you're glowing.


----------



## mdscpa

.


----------



## nilllabean26

MileyMamma said:


> Aw jealous! I have 12 weeks as my c section is at 38 weeks but 12 weeks feels like forever! 84 days and counting lol!

why at 38 and not 37? and what is the reason they want u to deliver early?


----------



## MileyMamma

nilllabean26 said:


> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Aw jealous! I have 12 weeks as my c section is at 38 weeks but 12 weeks feels like forever! 84 days and counting lol!
> 
> why at 38 and not 37? and what is the reason they want u to deliver early?Click to expand...

I have a problem with my heart when I'm pregnant I get severe palpitations, I also have bipolar and my meds will need increasing as soon as he's born so they deliver early to get me back on my meds as as a precaution for my heart as it gets really bad in the last few weeks x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww miley mamma what an awful stress that must be!!
How have you found coping not being on ur meds?
I've been told in the past I'm bi polar but it was never put into my records so I'm off to see a psychiatrist tomorrow to hopefully get it sorted!! Not looking forward to it tho, always feel like there on my case and trying to make me out to be a liar, had CBT at one point but I flipped out a few times!!

Hope every thing goes well for you and little bub


----------



## nilllabean26

MileyMamma said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MileyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Aw jealous! I have 12 weeks as my c section is at 38 weeks but 12 weeks feels like forever! 84 days and counting lol!
> 
> why at 38 and not 37? and what is the reason they want u to deliver early?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a problem with my heart when I'm pregnant I get severe palpitations, I also have bipolar and my meds will need increasing as soon as he's born so they deliver early to get me back on my meds as as a precaution for my heart as it gets really bad in the last few weeks xClick to expand...

thanks for responding and I hope all goes well with u no ur scheduled day. r u gonna have a csection as well? if so , how was recovery for u? if not, nvm



i hope all things go well at ur appt tomorrow as well pink. gosh. the more i hear about wat pregnant women go through, its amazing how much we can handle and how much we go through. Men sometimes truly dont understand . wow


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nillabean: yeah tell me about it. My OH thinks he's hard done by because his tattoo is sore!!
And I couldn't bring my self to get up with the puppy at 7am this morning so he had too!! Pffft men!! Seriously haha!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I swear men might just keal over and peg if they had to be pregnant! :rofl: We are all a lot stronger than we give ourselves credit for!

Sure we get rough days but by the end of it all we'll have our babies and that is nothing short of a miracle formed in our bodies :D


----------



## kit603

Really struggling to keep up with this thread on my phone :haha:

I had another scan at 28+2 yesterday and then an appt. with my consultant and it's made me a little bit nervous as ultrasound tech and consultant both said baby is measuring really big - the measurements according to ultrasound all came out at those expected around 31+2/31+3 and I took a look at my personalised growth chart after appt. and they're already estimating baby's weight close to 4lbs :saywhat:

The consultant kept reiterating that baby will be big and that there is a possibility we may have to look at a planned c-section later on but for now he's hopeful that I'll be able to have a natural delivery :dohh: I've been really really nervous about the birth anyway so I'm not finding any of that very reassuring :nope: I was originally scheduled for another scan at 34 weeks but the consultant doesn't feel it's necessary, so that's been cancelled and I've just got a regular appt. at about 36.5 weeks but he said he may request a scan then depending on growth, baby presentation etc just to check things over. 

We did ask the ultrasound technician if she could double check gender too - they couldn't see on our anatomy scan at 20 weeks and we had a rescan at 22 weeks and she said she was only about 70-80% sure it was a boy. The ultrasound technician this time initially said girl dohh:) but after about 10 minutes of looking she did change her mind and say she thought she might actually see the scrotum but it was like a rear shot of baby between tucked up and crossed legs (pretty much the same as last time) so it was hard to be sure. She was even less confident than the last ultrasound tech. Baby's pretty much been curled in a ball at every scan we've had after the 12 week one.

I had a GTT done too, so I'm just awaiting the results of that as well.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3894.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nilllabean26

wow kit. some story... were u planning a natural birth with no meds? that must be hard to grasp if they are now talking about csection. glad your baby is healthy though. wow amazing 4 lbs. i hope all goes well in the end and u get whats best for you and baby


i cant believe u still dont know the gender. sorry about that. in the beginning of my pregnancy my baby would be in the almost the same exact position as that. are u gonna do 3d pics?





on a side note, why is everyone recommending coffee to me? sorry, the position of ur baby made me think of what people have said to me to get my baby to move. especialy with them knowing my risks already.. anywho a nurse told me to go to starbucks at the old hospital and drink up some coffee to get the baby to move. another told me to have an espresso shot or something like that. I dont even drink coffee to begin with, but i read that caffeine was not good for pregnancy. Imagine if I did just go along with it and the dodo birds didnt even tell me. oh just have a tiny bit, because you can only have a certain amount of oz...





next.. is everyone feeling kicks now? and are we all seeing baby move from the outside now? are we all not able to sleep on our sides comfortably because baby kicks you? No mater what side i try to lay on, my little one either kicks or punches the side im going to. it can be a matterr of 5 seconds, so im pretty sure instead of the kicks, he then uses his hands and arms. so stubborn. so im left to lay on my back which is most uncomfy for me :dohh:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nilla: I can't move, eat, drink or use the bathroom with out being kicked let alone when I lie down haha!
She's just gone nuts recently. OH felt from the outside last week and my mum and dad are waiting to be able to feel xx


----------



## kit603

nilllabean26 said:


> wow kit. some story... were u planning a natural birth with no meds? that must be hard to grasp if they are now talking about csection. glad your baby is healthy though. wow amazing 4 lbs. i hope all goes well in the end and u get whats best for you and baby
> 
> i cant believe u still dont know the gender. sorry about that. in the beginning of my pregnancy my baby would be in the almost the same exact position as that. are u gonna do 3d pics?

I was hoping to have a vaginal birth with gas and air, but I'm a bit of a wimp with pain so I suppose I'd have to wait until I was actually in labour to make a decision about epidural and things. It's my first so I'm not sure what to expect really. I'd prefer not to have an epidural in an ideal world, but if baby really is going to big then I'm thinking gas and air may not be enough :blush:

I don't think we're going to do a 3D Scan, DH really doesn't like the them and says knowing the gender and what it looks like in the face etc before the birth ruins all the surprise :haha: We compromised on the gender because I really wanted to know (not that we're 100% sure anyway) but agreed not to have an extra 3D Scan.

It is really frustrating for me not being sure of the gender - I'm happy either way and just want a healthy baby, but I did want to know earlier because I think it'd make it easier for me to bond with bump if I could start calling it by our intended name. Also, after the scan at 22 weeks we bought quite a few baby boy clothes so now I'm worried they won't be right :blush: 



nilllabean26 said:


> on a side note, why is everyone recommending coffee to me? sorry, the position of ur baby made me think of what people have said to me to get my baby to move. especialy with them knowing my risks already.. anywho a nurse told me to go to starbucks at the old hospital and drink up some coffee to get the baby to move. another told me to have an espresso shot or something like that. I dont even drink coffee to begin with, but i read that caffeine was not good for pregnancy. Imagine if I did just go along with it and the dodo birds didnt even tell me. oh just have a tiny bit, because you can only have a certain amount of oz...
> 
> next.. is everyone feeling kicks now? and are we all seeing baby move from the outside now? are we all not able to sleep on our sides comfortably because baby kicks you? No mater what side i try to lay on, my little one either kicks or punches the side im going to. it can be a matterr of 5 seconds, so im pretty sure instead of the kicks, he then uses his hands and arms. so stubborn. so im left to lay on my back which is most uncomfy for me :dohh:

Not sure why people are recommending coffee really, I know our guidelines in the UK say can have a certain mg of caffeine each day but it all adds up when you think about coffee, fizzy pop, chocolate etc. If you have other risks though it might not be right for you. 

I have the same problem with baby sleeping through scans though - baby was super active at the 12 week scan and wriggling around and waving at us, but at every scan since he/she has been fast asleep and refusing to budge. 

At my 22 week scan when baby wouldn't co-operate the ultrasound tech 
told me to go drink a bottle of lucozade and eat a bit of chocolate and it worked a bit - baby did wake up and stretch a bit, but was still in a rubbish position. At my 28 week scan yesterday, I'd just had a bottle of lucozade about 10-15 min before scan as I was in middle of a glucose tolerance test and baby slept all the way through scan :haha:

I'm feeling baby kick and occasionally see a twitch in my stomach if it's a particularly hard kick, but DH still says he can't feel it - he's just too impatient to sit with his hand on my tummy long enough to feel a good kick I think :haha: I definitely feel baby kicking at night but at the minute I'm still sleeping on my side with a pregnancy pillow.


----------



## MissFox

My belly is always ALWAYS moving weird because of the baby. She moves so much I spend a good amount of time nauseous now lol. Motion sick from the inside. 

As far as wanting an epidural or not, if you don't want one try to tell yourself that because I knew I didn't want one with my second dd. I KNEW but I still asked! Lol 10cm dilated and I still asked. And size- babies can be so off of what they measure with the ultrasound machine. My favorite was when my midwife with my first grabbed my belly and felt baby and said "she is about 7lbs right now" and not quite 3 weeks later she was born weighing 8lbs :)


----------



## MissFox

My bump pic. I will be 29 weeks Monday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissFox

And because I look haggard in this morning picture and my phone only lets me post one picture per post, here is one of me and my girls.

And just noticed it is upside down. Silly phone! Sorry!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayyyy bump!!
I'm such a bump perv haha 

Well docs appointment wasn't great, I hate talking about what gets me going because it sounds so daft as it's coming out of my mouth but I just can't help it!
Got a definitive diagnosis of Bi Polar and also OCD. Thinks I also need help with anxiety and my aggression!! 
Hoping some sort of therapy will help as I'm not prepared to start some new meds


----------



## MissFox

Seriously, look into Passion flower extract.


----------



## pink_phoenix

What is it? Gonna sound daft but I have really bad hey fever, would it not make me a horrible snotty weezy mess haha


----------



## nilllabean26

ive never heard of gas an air hmm. what is the difference in the way it makes you feel? All i can think of is lauging gas lol. 

pink. awesome you get to feel the baby move so much. I dont really feel him during the day its literally only when hes being bothered or i lay on my sides lol. 

cute pics miss fox


....................

im gla u went to get checked out pink. how could they tell by one meeting that you were bi polar? are they going to start putting you on any medications now? I hope all goes well with you though. 

when they told me to see a psychiatrist in the beginning of pregnancy because they said i was too depressed and having too many anxiety attacks. I told them they were they crazy ones for acting like my feelings were abnormal. Im sure any woman waiting for 2 months for a dead baby to come out of her would be miserable. And then asking me if I wanted the pregnancy. Of cuorse I wouldnt want something inside of me that they led me to believe would be coming out of me soon. It still is hard and gets hard especially with everything else going on, but I think with time, things will get better. 

hope they get better for you pink and at least you feel better with the help they provide :)


----------



## Sarah1508

I'm baaack! :haha: :hi: 

I will try and catch up at somepoint! Most likely pages to catch up on :dohh: 
Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nilla:
Aww no that's terrible, I didn't realise u had anxiety that bad, not a nice thing for anyone let alone a preggo mummy!! Hope ur feeling better

I've had bi polar queried in the past and tried all sorts of meds and treatments but non worked so I stopped them all so I think the history from docs and the appointment I had today just confirmed it. 
I struggle a lot with up and down moods, spending or should I say wasting vast amounts of money, staying in bed for days only moving to go to the bathroom and really uncontrollable temper set off by nothing. And they can't find a reason in my past so it's not been caused by traumatic events it's just the way I'm made up x


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Nilla:
> Aww no that's terrible, I didn't realise u had anxiety that bad, not a nice thing for anyone let alone a preggo mummy!! Hope ur feeling better
> 
> I've had bi polar queried in the past and tried all sorts of meds and treatments but non worked so I stopped them all so I think the history from docs and the appointment I had today just confirmed it.
> I struggle a lot with up and down moods, spending or should I say wasting vast amounts of money, staying in bed for days only moving to go to the bathroom and really uncontrollable temper set off by nothing. And they can't find a reason in my past so it's not been caused by traumatic events it's just the way I'm made up x

no worries. and yes im better with those specific feelings wont get into anything else depressing now

but thanks for explaining im sorry u go through that. hopefully u get something that works this time


----------



## SmartieMeUp

My 3D scan is in 11 days :o Time has flown by so fast! 

Had my "25 week" MW appointment yesterday and she's breech :dohh: but healthy 155bpm. Unsure if she turned around this evening. I had instant pain in my scar while doing the washing, then sharp pains in my back and belly. I was on urge of crying and could barely move and felt like I needed to poo. Had 8 contractions in space of 35 mins, then received a text from OH saying he was staying an extra hour at work then I instantly thought "shit, what if I'm going into labour". Pain eased off and now I'm all squishy at top.


----------



## nilllabean26

SmartieMeUp said:


> My 3D scan is in 11 days :o Time has flown by so fast!
> 
> Had my "25 week" MW appointment yesterday and she's breech :dohh: but healthy 155bpm. Unsure if she turned around this evening. I had instant pain in my scar while doing the washing, then sharp pains in my back and belly. I was on urge of crying and could barely move and felt like I needed to poo. Had 8 contractions in space of 35 mins, then received a text from OH saying he was staying an extra hour at work then I instantly thought "shit, what if I'm going into labour". Pain eased off and now I'm all squishy at top.

are you going to go to labor and delivery? I felt like i was having contractions that time I had decided to go. There was also a feeling of needing to go #2(although i didnt have to) . Have you been through this before which is why u didnt go to the hospital? and how normal is this for pregnant women to have contractions so early and for so long and not go into labor? if its common, it would be nice if there was a warning. its freakin scary


----------



## MileyMamma

I can feel quite big kicks now, and my tummy moves all over the place, I feel a bit poorly so havnt been able to keep up sorry ladies! Xx


----------



## SmartieMeUp

nilllabean26 said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> My 3D scan is in 11 days :o Time has flown by so fast!
> 
> Had my "25 week" MW appointment yesterday and she's breech :dohh: but healthy 155bpm. Unsure if she turned around this evening. I had instant pain in my scar while doing the washing, then sharp pains in my back and belly. I was on urge of crying and could barely move and felt like I needed to poo. Had 8 contractions in space of 35 mins, then received a text from OH saying he was staying an extra hour at work then I instantly thought "shit, what if I'm going into labour". Pain eased off and now I'm all squishy at top.
> 
> are you going to go to labor and delivery? I felt like i was having contractions that time I had decided to go. There was also a feeling of needing to go #2(although i didnt have to) . Have you been through this before which is why u didnt go to the hospital? and how normal is this for pregnant women to have contractions so early and for so long and not go into labor? if its common, it would be nice if there was a warning. its freakin scaryClick to expand...

I stayed at home and waited them out. Plus, I had DD trying to feed me playdough to make me feel better. I sort of had deja vu with DD1, she turned from frank breech at 34 weeks and I was in the middle of nowhere with OH, MIL and FIL in a caravan. I went to the hospital then and was examined and scanned to find she was ready for engaging. That's what held me back this time. If I was in pain for over an hour or become sick (clear out) then I'd have rang the hospital.

My family are a little weary with this pregnancy as I had a bad start and my sister had a preemie at 25+4 weeks, I've been giving quite a lot of similar scenarios but managing to stay tucked inside. 

Essentially you're supposed to contact your MW or delivery if you have 4 or more contractions in an hour (even painless ones) as it can be the start of preterm labour (before 37w). But common symptoms are regular contractions increasing in intensity/lasting longer, frequency to pee/poo (sometimes sick) and in the unfortunate cases - broken waters.

When people say you'll know when you go into labour, they mean it. Trust me, lol. There's no other feeling like it.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh smartie!! Hoping that little one is planning on staying put for you! 
Pains sound awful!
Fingers crossed everything stays perfect


----------



## mdscpa

..


----------



## nilllabean26

do any of you guys experience pain in ur tummy area when you have to go poo but it doesnt ever feel like you have to go unless its time to go? does that make sense? like not being pregnant and having diarrhea you have bad stomach cramps, but you know you need to go... this is like tummy pain that doesnt feel like that, but u later find out after u went that the pain couldve been associated with that. 


or have contsant tummy pain that lasts a few hours and goes away? like u push down on ur tummy lightly and it hurts? etc

ty for responding


----------



## pink_phoenix

I get a lot of pain that passes after I've been to the toilet but didn't really feel like that's wat was causing the pain, is that how u mean?
Some times I get really bad cramp or like my tummy has gone hard and I try and think what I've done that could have caused it only for it to go away after pooing


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> I get a lot of pain that passes after I've been to the toilet but didn't really feel like that's wat was causing the pain, is that how u mean?
> Some times I get really bad cramp or like my tummy has gone hard and I try and think what I've done that could have caused it only for it to go away after pooing

yes kind of likr your second example. on a scale from 1-10, how bad is the pain for u?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Some times its up there like an 8 or a 9. 
I did suffer really bad before being pregnant tho with a sensitive tummy, just seems to have got worse tho now. 
If I've not gone for a few days it's much worse


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Some times its up there like an 8 or a 9.
> I did suffer really bad before being pregnant tho with a sensitive tummy, just seems to have got worse tho now.
> If I've not gone for a few days it's much worse

thanks. its hard to describe it, but its so weird and super painful . oh well, nothing i can do about it. just another check on the list . wanted to know if others experienced this as well. sorry u have to as well :(


----------



## Sarah1508

^ urgh ive experienced this this pregnancy! It is so so sore! :dohh: and the few times it has happened it's seemed to have triggered off painfull braxton hicks which have gone on for hours :dohh: one time starting at 4pm and not leaving (apart from a short break at about 9pm till 10pm ) till the next morning :dohh: 

So scared to poop these days now! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for the silence ladies. It has been a crazy weekend since Friday afternoon, rushing from work down to my mom's house (3 hr drive), my sister's bachelorette yesterday whole day and my 1st baby shower today. I got home about a hour ago and I'm pooped :sleep:

Photos to follow 

*25 WEEKS BUMP​*

https://i.imgur.com/1WWwcIV.jpg​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Baby shower pics :D

I had this little one for the day and had to care for him as a real baby or was fed the most disgusting baby food :rofl: Naturally he was called baby Matthew

https://i.imgur.com/EFCZLdO.jpg

Batman Onsie = SUPER CUTE

https://i.imgur.com/9PF4gCq.jpg

Handmade diaper cake from my SIL :D

https://i.imgur.com/Dyp8M8v.jpg

The awesome venue at my friend's house. On a wine farm next to the lake under willow trees! BEAUTIFUL

https://i.imgur.com/ikqyqWF.jpg

I had a wonderful day and was so close to tears many times! I felt that I was so loved by many and that baby Matthew is cared for and loved by many already. The pressies we got is a great head start on many things we still required which is a great help!!


----------



## nilllabean26

awesome pics wunna. thanks for sharing!!! looks like u had fun. i scrolled to the pic when before i read what you had written and i thought u had had your baby. i was scared and shocked at the same time. as iw as staring i was thinkign that th baby looked fake and unreal like the ones u see on youtube. good thing its not the real matthew :p

and nice bump


WunnaBubba2 said:


> Baby shower pics :D
> 
> I had this little one for the day and had to care for him as a real baby or was fed the most disgusting baby food :rofl: Naturally he was called baby Matthew
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/EFCZLdO.jpg
> 
> Batman Onsie = SUPER CUTE
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/9PF4gCq.jpg
> 
> Handmade diaper cake from my SIL :D
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Dyp8M8v.jpg
> 
> The awesome venue at my friend's house. On a wine farm next to the lake under willow trees! BEAUTIFUL
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ikqyqWF.jpg
> 
> I had a wonderful day and was so close to tears many times! I felt that I was so loved by many and that baby Matthew is cared for and loved by many already. The pressies we got is a great head start on many things we still required which is a great help!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Nilla! Loads of fun. The weekend was just too packed with things to do and I tired easily seeing that I don't have the energy I use to... I'm sure you ladies can relate.

I feel like I need a weekend to get my rest in but the week is starting tomorrow. Luckily I took tomorrow off in advance so I'm spending as much time as I can in bed and on the couch tomorrow :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww pics and baby shower looked fabulous!
And your nappy cake is amazing what a lovely gift :D 
Glad you had a lovely time. 
Defo know what you mean about having a weekend to recover, I was like that the other week after the tattoo convention, and I spent most of that sat down haha!!

Yeah the pains are awful but me and OH try to make fun and call them poo pains!
Think he had got that worried so many times me saying I was in pain it kind of makes light of the situation and puts him at ease it's nothing serious!!
And yeah same here with the braxton hick and also a mad kicking session but I think that's baby making most of the room haha! Think she does back flips


----------



## pink_phoenix

Is anyone else feeling like there ribs are trying to break outwards??
I can't sit or lie comfortably at all really starting to struggle with sleeping with it :'(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for the pains ladies, I know they are no fun! 

I sometimes get pain in my upper abdomen and nothing relieves it! Not even a poo so I think they are organs shifting haha. 
I don't have any problems with my ribs though, baby Matthew is very low still so my uncomfy pains are all down there. My 'flower' seems to feel like it has been kicked from the outside. Standing up or rolling over causes me pain there so I'm not even going to attempt sex.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Between pains, not being able to move properly, my belly getting in the way and the bloody puppy who's decided she tells us when it's bed time and sleeps in the middle of the bed, sex has become a very very VERY distant memory.......not that I can even be arsed with OH at min but atleast I don't have to come up with an excuse haha


----------



## kit603

Those baby shower pictures are awesome :) I wish baby showers were more popular over here but people just don't seem to do them.

I'm not really getting the same pains as you all seem to be describing so far, but I am getting what I can only describe as like an aching feeling really low down in my pelvis esp. when I walk. I'm still only feeling light kicks at the moment, usually around lunch time and then late at night - DH still can't feel :( 

The midwife says that I have an anterior (front) placenta though and that they can cushion the kicks and make them harder to feel.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm also not having no :sex: I could if I wanted to but I feel bruised and sore down there - almost as if it is swolen. I'm afraid it would hurt so I just rather not risk it :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Kit:
My mid wife did warn me I was really gonna feel it when baby decided she was gonna kick me as my placenta is at the back so I'd say it's prob because you have a little cushion between u and baby for now. 
Pretty sure you will feel it when babes a bit bigger tho and space gets tight x


----------



## Sarah1508

Anyone else suffering from horrible, disturbing, vivid and very realistic dreams? 

I had them on and off throughout my last pregnancy, some of them got so bad that I would wake up screaming in a panic and then just burst out crying.. And on a handful of occasions my oh would have to even wake me up or hold my hands to stop me from hurting myself (by scratching at myself and even slapping myself in the face because in some of the dreams I knew I was dreaming and would slap my face to try wake up) as bad as they where it wasn't constant like every night, like sometimes I would get a break for a few months then all of a sudden have them solid every night for a week.. It got to the point that it really freaked me out enough to go to the doctors about it and he described it as "adult night terrors" :dohh: and said it was most likely be because of all the hormones and all he could advise was to try relax and not stress out.. :dohh:

Anyhow they started months before I even knew I was pregnant with my first (I didn't find out I was carrying till I was a few months gone) and stopped after I had him. But this time I was free of them (I mean I've had wacky dreams since the start this time round but some so random that they are funny and not scary at all just so vivid) so I hadn't had any horrible ones till about a month ago when they have started again.... Like I said it's not every night but it is just so so upsetting :cry: last night I woke up from one of them in such a state crying that I ended up having to run to the loo to be sick and even thinking about it now turns my stomach and idk really makes me worry about what the hell goes on in my head for me to think up such disturbing things :cry: I just feel hopeless atm and too scared to sleep incase I have another one :cry: .... Last time round a few things could help ease them off sometimes like a warm bath before bed etc etc but sometimes that doesn't even stop them and I'm just starting to feel so emotionally and physically drained :cry:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww Sarah :hugs::hugs:
I know how u feel, I suffer with horrendous nightmares!! Always have done but there most certainly worse since becoming preggo. 
Mine are worst when I'm worrying about them and having them, it's a pretty crappy cycle. 
Some of the stuff I've dreamt about has been so disgusting I can't even bring myself to tell anyone what they have been about so ur Defo not alone on that either xxx


----------



## nilllabean26

sounds scary sarah. Ive seeen a documentary on children with night terrors and that was scary to watch. I can only imagine how u feel and being pregnant. i remember reading a thread somewhere on this forum with women experiencing vivid dreams/nightmares. I havent experienced it this pregnancy. not even normal dreams that i can actually wake up and remember that ive even had one. sorry u have to deal with that though. its crazy the variety of symptoms we can all have




2 more weeks and i will start to be seen twice a week. 7 more weeks after that and scheduled d day. Its getting closer than i can grasp. Its becoming more and more real for me. yikes. I am actually starting to get scared. I know many are excited, but have any of you worried or been scared with ur 1st? im getting emotional for no reason now. its a miracle having a baby


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww nilla I'm sure you will do amazingly. 
TBH I just can't wait. I'm excited for baby but more excited to not be pregnant!!

I think with all the issues and arguments and messing around with stupid consultants and doctors that don't know their arse from their elbow and the fact I still don't even know how or where i'll be having baby it still seems SO far away and just kinda feel that untill I know I can't really be excited or nervous or scared!
Will decide when I know my plan of action. 
I'm more nervous about not being allowed a natural birth than I actually am of giving birth if that makes sense. And untill someone can give me a definative answer as to y I can't I won't be happy having a c section and will continue to fight for it. Even if it means changing hospitals until I get what I want. 
Obviously if someone was to say there's a danger to baby I'd have to just get on with it but so far no one's even mentioned baby


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Sarah, I'm so sorry about your dreams. I have crazy dreams too but I don't think they reach the same level as yours :hugs: Would you Dr not be able to give you something to help relax you before bed? Might be a silly question but when I was in hospital after ligament reconstructive surgery they would give me anxiety meds before bedtime and that stuff calmed me down like you would not believe. I cannot recall ever sleeping better than those hospital nights :D
Hopefully there is something that will be safe for you and the baby that might be an option?

Nilla, I understand you 100%. I'm very excited for baby especially after the 1st baby shower and seeing DH get excited about the clothes and gifts. But then at the same time I look at some of the things and I get scared because I have no idea what I'm doing. I've never baby sat before so I have no experience. Only think I can say is that when I am with a baby I seem to do okay and kind of "know" what needs to be done. But yeah for the most part I'm scared too.


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Aww nilla I'm sure you will do amazingly.
> TBH I just can't wait. I'm excited for baby but more excited to not be pregnant!!
> 
> I think with all the issues and arguments and messing around with stupid consultants and doctors that don't know their arse from their elbow and the fact I still don't even know how or where i'll be having baby it still seems SO far away and just kinda feel that untill I know I can't really be excited or nervous or scared!
> Will decide when I know my plan of action.
> I'm more nervous about not being allowed a natural birth than I actually am of giving birth if that makes sense. And untill someone can give me a definative answer as to y I can't I won't be happy having a c section and will continue to fight for it. Even if it means changing hospitals until I get what I want.
> Obviously if someone was to say there's a danger to baby I'd have to just get on with it but so far no one's even mentioned baby

thanks pink

yeah. it is tiring dealing with these docs.

and dont worry. my nice ob is still a bit evasive with me when it comes to finding out what when how... i think she tries to not get me to worry. It was just yesterday i got a specific date of when i wouldd start to be seen twice a week. everytime i mentioned csection or whhere i wanted my delivery(found ouot i cnt have bby where i wanted either) she would tell me we would talk about it later. so hopefully you get what you want and whats best for baby as well. i will be having a csection so im hoping that goes well for me. 

are they saying they want to induce u earlier at all pink? or will u be waiting until ur water breaks n stuff to go to the hospital? it is crazy how they treat first time moms like we are experts . they fail to realize that even thoguh they deal with this everyday, we dont.



wunna. seems to me like you will be a natural :p


----------



## MileyMamma

nilllabean26 said:


> awesome pics wunna. thanks for sharing!!! looks like u had fun. i scrolled to the pic when before i read what you had written and i thought u had had your baby. i was scared and shocked at the same time. as iw as staring i was thinkign that th baby looked fake and unreal like the ones u see on youtube. good thing its not the real matthew :p
> 
> and nice bump
> 
> 
> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Baby shower pics :D
> 
> I had this little one for the day and had to care for him as a real baby or was fed the most disgusting baby food :rofl: Naturally he was called baby Matthew
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/EFCZLdO.jpg
> 
> Batman Onsie = SUPER CUTE
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/9PF4gCq.jpg
> 
> Handmade diaper cake from my SIL :D
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Dyp8M8v.jpg
> 
> The awesome venue at my friend's house. On a wine farm next to the lake under willow trees! BEAUTIFUL
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ikqyqWF.jpg
> 
> I had a wonderful day and was so close to tears many times! I felt that I was so loved by many and that baby Matthew is cared for and loved by many already. The pressies we got is a great head start on many things we still required which is a great help!!Click to expand...



Looks like you had a wonderful baby shower! Love the dolly idea :) x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nilla:
I've only got told once I would be having a c section on a planned date but this was with the 1st consultant who was an absolute moron. Told me my head would explode and I'd die and spat her dummy out when I said I couldn't have and epidural as told by my specialist. She then wrote off and the only thing she asked was if I could have an epidural, non of the questions we had agreed on. 
So not really holding out much hope for this new consultant although I do have an appointment next month to see my own specialist to get my questions answered!!
I'm really hoping for natural due to not being allowed an epidural and my body struggled to cope after my last lot of general anesthetic so bit scared about being put under!
Did you want a c section? Or was it something you were told you would need?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Nilla, I really do hope so. I think we are all experiencing normal 1st time mom anxieties and I think we'll all be natural mommies :hugs:

Thanks Miley! I must admit though when we were opening presents some of the other ladies held the doll and while we were packing up I had completely lost track of where the doll was :rofl: Luckily by that time the disgusting baby food was thrown away or I would have been in trouble


----------



## kit603

Sorry to hear about your nightmares Sarah :( :hugs: I've been having really vivid dreams all the way through pregnancy too but they're not really bad dreams/nightmares. When I was stressing about the pregnancy in first/second trimester I did have a couple of nightmares about something going wrong with the pregnancy but I think it's because I was going to sleep worrying about it, once I relaxed after scans I was back to having 'normal' but very vivid dreams. You should definitely mention it to the dr and see if they can help though :hugs:

Nilla - Sorry to hear you're still getting messed about with the birth, I'd be getting stressed to if I was heading into third trimester with no idea about what to expect and it must be especially frustrating to have different consultants and specialists contradicting each others instructions. Hope something is sorted soon :hugs:

I got my GTT results back and they were normal - no gestational diabetes :) For now I'm just trying to eat extra healthily and increase my exercise to try and keep on top of weight gain and hopefully baby won't be as big as they're expecting as I really didn't want to have to have a C-section :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well done on the GTT Kit, glad you are healthy.

I get worried about it a bit sometimes because it seems that 98% of all the ladies due in June get tested for it and our clinic doesn't do that test unless they notice that there is sugar in your urine. 
Trying to be healthy as well but afraid sometimes that IF I should get diabetes that they will only pick it up when it is too late.

I was so calm in the beginning of my pregnancy and now the closer I get to 3rd tri the more worried I become about everything :haha:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

The only worry you should have is whether or not your hospital bag is packed and painful labour :haha: Things happen which we have no control over, so go along with everything :) 

With the dreams, don't take anything to heart no matter how vivid or disturbing they are. It's your subconscious doubting and playing tricks on your abilities! Everything comes naturally, once baby is here and you adapt to things in your own ways. There's no rule book to being a parent! There may even become a time where you think "oh no, what the hell have I done to myself?" or "I don't love my baby" but you do, and feel guilty afterwards for having said thoughts. :flower:


----------



## kit603

WunnaBubba2 - Thank you :) They automatically request a GTT at around 28 weeks here if you meet certain criteria - there's like a list and if you tick so many boxes then you have it done. In my case it's pretty much because my BMI is over 35 and I have a family history of diabetes. I know they do things differently where you are but I'm sure if there was reason to worry they'd request the test and I imagine that sugar in the urine would be one of the first signs anyway so if they're testing your urine regularly I'm sure they'd detect it early enough for it not to be a big problem :hugs: I know what you mean about the worry close to the end though, I spent most of first tri terrified... relaxed a bit after 12 and 20 week scans and now I'm back to being a bit worried and nervous :blush:


----------



## nilllabean26

oh no kit. im not getting messed around with anymore. my ob is nice and accommodating. i think she witholds things because of everything else im going through and doesnt want to overload me. 





Pink

it was a collective decision...they already told me they were going to induce me at 37 weeks. but all the other health issues like the endometriosis getting worse. my uldcers coming back. extreme vaginal/pelvic pain ... back from the car accident.... it all seemed too much to be induced. its been months being sick and in pain with no help because of baby. a little overwhelming and physically hard.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies! Worries for now have subsided :D

OMG painful labour.... Forgot to take stool softener for a while and sorry for the TMI but I sat on the loo crying because I could not get "it" out. I joked with DH how I have no idea how I'll manage pushing a baby out my vagina if I cannot even push a turd :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww nilla sorry it's been so hard along the way! 
I found it hard when I realised my pregnancy wasn't going to be so straight forward. Makes me a little envious of the lucky ladies that seem to sail by x
On the plus side at least you know when you will finally get to meat your little one!
The wait is killing me, mental health and being pregnant do just not mix haha


I actually missed my diabetic test at the hospital today, was up till 6am bearly making it off the toilet so last thing I was doing was going spending 3 hours in a waiting room that closely resembles Jeremy kyles waiting room with all the undesirables you could ever imagine at 8am! 
I doubt I'd have kept my cool or my mouth shut so been in touch with MD as I can request my test there and it's literally a mile up the road


----------



## nilllabean26

yikes. wat time was ur appt supposed to be and how soon can u retake it?









do u guys like these? if yes which one do u like better? if not tell both r ugly lol


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Second is gorgeous.

I *love* _love_ love damask.


----------



## nilllabean26

SmartieMeUp said:


> Second is gorgeous.
> 
> I *love* _love_ love damask.

LOL. I had to google damask. thanks for your response. i gave my hubby some options, so of course he went with the one with 'dark blue' .. the second one seems more subtle to me. weve finally ordered a new bed coming this weekend. after sleeping on an air bed or a bed on our broken bed frame(from the move).. sleeping has been horrendous lately. its been exciting just browsing. anywho. the more ppl who say #2 the more i can tell my hubby more ppl agree with me lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry to be the spanner it he works, but I like the 1st one :D


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sorry to be the spanner it he works, but I like the 1st one :D

lol .ty


----------



## pink_phoenix

I really like both!! 
The 1st is lovely and bold and the 2nd is very pretty and elegant. 
Suppose it would have to be which ever matched the rest of your room better! ( yes I am that OCD) haha


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> I really like both!!
> The 1st is lovely and bold and the 2nd is very pretty and elegant.
> Suppose it would have to be which ever matched the rest of your room better! ( yes I am that OCD) haha

the room would be based off of what bedset we get. we r gonna paint the wlls/buy a rug etc. 

right now the walls are like 4 different shades of the same color lol. the seller got some guys to paint the house and he didnt pay them so they didnt do a good job or didnt finish at all. my hubby met one of the workers who walked buy and introduced himself. the first hearing is next month some time. i went completely off topic... but yea i was thinking of painting the walls a light gray. 


only because im being a copy cat. i found some awesome baby furniture that is gray. i wanna get that crib and the dresserr/bookshelf for the baby room. the bed set drk gray. light gray. light blue/drk blue/cream. sounds like a lot, but it blends well. and i wanted to paint his room a softer gray as well.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is such a lovely nursery theme! So nice and tranquil!


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:
 

> That is such a lovely nursery theme! So nice and tranquil!

oh thats not mine. or maybe u knew that. lol. it wont have those decorations or that rocker just the furniture. u probably already knew that too. but thanks regardless lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I like grey. OH wanted to decorate grey but I won and got pink for baby's room seen as we are having to move haha. Or I may do like cream and pink stripe almost like circus tent!
Grey is very clean and neat looking. Think it will look great


----------



## nilllabean26

i like those colors. but now im craving strawberries n cream milkshake


----------



## pink_phoenix

Mmmmm me too haha! 

I've had all sorts of cravings recently. Biggest one being peanut butter!! Reeses cups arnt a big thing over here but they have them in my corner shop and I just want to eat my body weight in them. And ice cream, which is strange as I hate ice cream normally


----------



## Sarah1508

Kian's outfit for a Disney themed birthday party he is invited to came today and he wouldn't try the costume on but wouldn't take the head piece off all he kept going was "a tigger hat!" And then getting all excited :haha: then when I showed him himself in the front faceing camera he kept going "Cheeeeese" and giving big cheesy grins :haha: <3

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/450x300q90/540/j8woLC.jpg


----------



## MileyMamma

Sarah1508 said:


> Kian's outfit for a Disney themed birthday party he is invited to came today and he wouldn't try the costume on but wouldn't take the head piece off all he kept going was "a tigger hat!" And then getting all excited :haha: then when I showed him himself in the front faceing camera he kept going "Cheeeeese" and giving big cheesy grins :haha: <3
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/450x300q90/540/j8woLC.jpg

Aww!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Sarah, he is adorable!!!


----------



## MileyMamma

My baby is looking so grown up today! She's just turned 2 last month!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nilllabean26

u guys both make cute babies. no wonder u keep em comin. lol jk :p


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww pics of the little ones are so adorable :) x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree with Nilla... the world can never have enough good looking people :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies :flower: and nilla and wunna :haha: made me giggle! 

Miley your wee girl is so cute! And wow she really does look so grown up for just 2!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Managed to get the bloodt test thing done for next Thursday. Wasn't really gonna bother as this being obese bolloks has still got my back up but it's not just me is it now, gotta swollow my pride and do what's best for baby! 
Me and OH lay in bed laughing for ages last night as soon as he put his hand any where on my stomach baby kicked!!
He thought it was great, I was just laughing as I thought yeah she knows ur a knob and is letting u know about it haha!
Although must admit when a bit phyco pregnant lady on him the other day in public and he seems to have put his dummy back in and stopped acting like a little girl so much haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Pink, sounds like a lot of fun! I cannot wait until DH can feel.
Matthew seems to stop whenever somebody else tries to feel and then as soon as it is just me he goes at it again :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

*27 Weeks Pregnant Bump Picture: My last picture for the 2nd tri... 

Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/29dz2m8.jpg

18 & 27 Bump Comparison:

Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/2a8rxqc.jpg

Little Adam's heartbeat at 27 weeks pregnant.

Spoiler
https://youtu.be/H8Wt63FyTzQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Wt63FyTzQ&feature=youtu.be

*


----------



## Sarah1508

Anyone else hit third tri and have suddenly ballooned! :dohh: (will post a pic when I get a hold of a full length mirror :dohh: ) I feel so huge it's unreal! Even my mum and oh have noticed that baby bump has dramatically gotten bigger over the past two weeks, I literally feel as pregnant as I was with Kian at 30 odd weeks! I even waddle slightly sometimes :haha: I'm crossing my fingers and toes that it was just a growth spurt and will stay about the same size for a good while now! Otherwise if it carries on at this rate I will literally look like a blimp and feel like I'm about to explode by the end! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I did and feel like i sucked too much air from an air pump in the last 2 weeks but i don't feel as huge as the other ladies on the bump threads. Hoping to see another growth spurt at 29 or so weeks....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah, I'll let you know as soon as I hit 3rd tri how I feel.

I can however say that my SIL hasn't seen me in about 8 weeks and when she saw me at the baby shower over the weekend she almost lost all the teeth in her bottom jaw because it dropped to the floor. She said she cannot believe how big I've gotten :D

I must admit that while being pregnant I don't mind people saying you've gotten big! Now it's like "yeah I have and you know you like it" :rofl:


----------



## nilllabean26

anyone having bad acid reflux? getting full super fast? 


i just realized i have been forgetting to take one of my meds, but i cant find it, and dont rememer which box i put it in. gonna have to ask for another prescription


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, acid reflux and heart burn are my new best friends *sarcasm noted*

Worst is that the only stuff that has ever worked for me before is stuff I cannot take during pregnancy :(


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I only get reflux when I'm in bed, definitely after drinking orange squash and sometimes blackcurrant. Fizzy drinks have no effect (thank God). It feels like it's stuck at the back of my throat and doesn't go back down but not enough reflex to bring it up :sick: I've found she comes forward to my ribs and chest bone when I eat which makes me feel more full, but also give up eating because I can't get comfortable while eating lol.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I Defo get the reflux but to the point if I bend over or lean down I throw it all up! Poor puppy has had more baths than should cos I've done it a few times in the night when I've lent over the bed to comfor her. 
I feel full allllll the time but atleast I'm hungry all the time too haha!
Earlier about 12wks I really struggled eating and could only manage a mouthful of a meal at a time! Was how I lost a stone!! Think I'm making up for the not eating now! I'm bottomless at the minute and even when I'm full I'm finding It not problem keeping putting food away!

Love the bump pics as always!:cloud9:
I'll try and get some more on when I don't feel I've got a million and one other things to so haha


----------



## Sarah1508

Urgh don't talk to me about acid reflux :growlmad: :haha: ever since this hyperemesis started in the first month I have had it non stop even though I am now on anti acid tablets as well :dohh: it has calmed down a bit though as well as the sickness so I should be grateful but it's hard when it feels so shitty! :haha: 
As for the getting full quickly I have had that for a good few months now and was actually wondering why?! And if anyone else had it, I literally take two hours to eat a small portion of dinner... :dohh: (I would stop after 10 minutes but then I would have only had a few bites so I have to force myself to eat more :sick: )


----------



## nilllabean26

thanks for responding wunna,sarah, pink n smartie. poor dog lol. but yeah pink, thats how it is for me too...leaning over and bam. hasnt helped that i vomited blood twice last week either. 

have u gained back your full stone? i actually gained 4 pounds so far this whole pregnancy. after losing 30


and yeah sarah. thats how i feel when eating. and boy oh boy do i get super bloated after just a few bites lol. its probably worse with the reflux and just feeling uncomortable. also i was pushing down on my stomach(like where your actual stomach would be. not ur tummy) and it was rock hard and i moved my hands a bit lower and i couldnt believe how hard my uterus was. so then i was pushing down a little harder. bam. i got a hard kick from the baby. i got so startled and did not know he was that high. it was literally like he was pushing my insides up. then he moved positions and the 'hard part went away' i wonder what i was pushing on.


----------



## Sarah1508

I was just about to ask pink if she gained the stone back aswell?! 

Only wondering because through the Hyperemesis as well not being able to eat much never mind anything staying down :dohh: for the first five months I ended up loosing over 3 stone (that may seem like a hell of a lot but I was a bit overweight to begin with so the midwife wasn't too concerned as long as I didn't loose anymore!) and I actually haven't been weighed since... I feel like I've put a hell of a lot back on but that may just be because I am feeling super full of baby :haha: and uncomfy! In all honnesty I would HATE to gain it all back :dohh: but clearly I expect now that the hyperemesis isn't makeing me as sick as it first was and I can actually eat now that I would not be loosing anymore and hopefully just gaining normal weight for a pregnancy and not too much of that makes sense? :dohh: think I am just super paranoid as with my first pregnancy I went from a size 8/10 to a size 14/16 ... :cry: and I would HATE to gain that much again!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I put half a stone on just after I found out then got the fullness feeling and struggled to eat and lost a stone and now I'm back up half if u all followed that haha. So same weight as I started but only gained about half a stone up to now. Not been particularly picky with what I've eaten tho so prob could have kept it all off. 
Just starting to get sickness at night time tho so think a little may come back off yet

Any one else red hot alllll the time


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> I put half a stone on just after I found out then got the fullness feeling and struggled to eat and lost a stone and now I'm back up half if u all followed that haha. So same weight as I started but only gained about half a stone up to now. Not been particularly picky with what I've eaten tho so prob could have kept it all off.
> Just starting to get sickness at night time tho so think a little may come back off yet
> 
> Any one else red hot alllll the time

Lol I did before. It stopped and starting to come back again. Not as bad as before though. Before I thought I was having early menopause hot flashes because it would be when it was snowing as wsll. How long have u been getting red hot?


----------



## pink_phoenix

On and off the whole pregnancy really but then the last few days it's been pretty constant. Feeling pretty ropey too so Defo thinking it's the sickness making a come back


----------



## SmartieMeUp

You ladies are lucky. I gained 2st/28lb with DD1. I've gained 27lb already with this one! Still 13 weeks to go :sad2: Right thigh has gained 2.5" and left has gained 3". 

I lost it quickly with DD1, dropped to 7st 3lb in 9 weeks (pre preg 8st 2lb), that was after a caesarean too so no exercise. Hopefully works the same with this one even more so I'm attempting to BF to start with.


----------



## nilllabean26

SmartieMeUp said:


> You ladies are lucky. I gained 2st/28lb with DD1. I've gained 27lb already with this one! Still 13 weeks to go :sad2: Right thigh has gained 2.5" and left has gained 3".
> 
> I lost it quickly with DD1, dropped to 7st 3lb in 9 weeks (pre preg 8st 2lb), that was after a caesarean too so no exercise. Hopefully works the same with this one even more so I'm attempting to BF to start with.

im sure u carry it well though :p u look very skinny. if i gained 30 pounds on top of what i was originally, i would look like a pumpkin maybe. and good thing ur able to lose it fast. 

oh. i have a question about ur csection. how soon after the operation were u able to start breastfeeding. and did the meds they give u interfere with anythign?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

nilllabean26 said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are lucky. I gained 2st/28lb with DD1. I've gained 27lb already with this one! Still 13 weeks to go :sad2: Right thigh has gained 2.5" and left has gained 3".
> 
> I lost it quickly with DD1, dropped to 7st 3lb in 9 weeks (pre preg 8st 2lb), that was after a caesarean too so no exercise. Hopefully works the same with this one even more so I'm attempting to BF to start with.
> 
> im sure u carry it well though :p u look very skinny. if i gained 30 pounds on top of what i was originally, i would look like a pumpkin maybe. and good thing ur able to lose it fast.
> 
> oh. i have a question about ur csection. how soon after the operation were u able to start breastfeeding. and did the meds they give u interfere with anythign?Click to expand...

It's made me bottom heavy. I'm only 4'11-5'0 so look plumpy. All mirrors have to be angled for me to look in them :haha: false vision of being taller and skinny. 

I wanted to FF DD1 from the start, which was a good job too as I had a bad reaction to my surgery. I was high risk with a fit and out of it for an hour after, so OH took her and gave her her first feed in a separate room. She wouldn't feed from anything afterwards so I tried breast as soon as I felt "normal" which was about 10 hours after and she refused that too so went back to formula. She only took 6ml in 24 hours so I'm guessing she was still full with crappy bits. The only meds I remember taking were blood thinners (injection), paracetamol, and diclofenac but I brought home around 7 different boxes of meds - I didn't take anything but the thinners while at home (injecting yourself is awful). I doubt they would interfere with anything as they encourage (force) you to BF anyway, so it shouldn't get into your supply or effect it in any way. It'd probably help BF'ing as soon as you can as a handful don't feel as bonded with baby after a CS. I was refused skin to skin too.


----------



## nilllabean26

SmartieMeUp said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are lucky. I gained 2st/28lb with DD1. I've gained 27lb already with this one! Still 13 weeks to go :sad2: Right thigh has gained 2.5" and left has gained 3".
> 
> I lost it quickly with DD1, dropped to 7st 3lb in 9 weeks (pre preg 8st 2lb), that was after a caesarean too so no exercise. Hopefully works the same with this one even more so I'm attempting to BF to start with.
> 
> im sure u carry it well though :p u look very skinny. if i gained 30 pounds on top of what i was originally, i would look like a pumpkin maybe. and good thing ur able to lose it fast.
> 
> oh. i have a question about ur csection. how soon after the operation were u able to start breastfeeding. and did the meds they give u interfere with anythign?Click to expand...
> 
> It's made me bottom heavy. I'm only 4'11-5'0 so look plumpy. All mirrors have to be angled for me to look in them :haha: false vision of being taller and skinny.
> 
> I wanted to FF DD1 from the start, which was a good job too as I had a bad reaction to my surgery. I was high risk with a fit and out of it for an hour after, so OH took her and gave her her first feed in a separate room. She wouldn't feed from anything afterwards so I tried breast as soon as I felt "normal" which was about 10 hours after and she refused that too so went back to formula. She only took 6ml in 24 hours so I'm guessing she was still full with crappy bits. The only meds I remember taking were blood thinners (injection), paracetamol, and diclofenac but I brought home around 7 different boxes of meds - I didn't take anything but the thinners while at home (injecting yourself is awful). I doubt they would interfere with anything as they encourage (force) you to BF anyway, so it shouldn't get into your supply or effect it in any way. It'd probably help BF'ing as soon as you can as a handful don't feel as bonded with baby after a CS. I was refused skin to skin too.Click to expand...

 thanks for responding. why the heck were u refused skin to skin? and will u try vaginal birth this time around or aanother csection? i do find some people are super rude when it comes to parents not wanting to breastfeed. I remember being in uni in a womens health class and at the time I was a virgin and only thought of something touching my breasts as sexual and didnt associate it really with breastfeeding a baby. The professor asked me if I was ok and why would i ever decide not to want to breastfeed. I feel different now, but man oh man was she harsh


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I wasn't in a stable condition in their eyes to have any contact, even afterwards (despite feeling okay). OH was given the option to when he fed her. I was all for a VBAC this time round, then I was in fear of uterene rupture (actually made me scared for 2 years at the thought of being pregnant), MW fed me a load of BS about my chances of giving birth naturally but my consultant gave me the all clear :) So I'm going to try it. They are extremely rude, and with how breasts are publicised as a sexual object nowadays doesn't help. I felt too "exposed" to BF DD1 and wasn't comfortable at all. It doesn't help that my nipples are used a lot during sex and truth be told I'm going to be scared about having the sense of pleasure but apparently some mothers have orgasmed from or during breastfeeding.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've just weighed myself. I've put about 3/4 of a stone back on now. But I suppose for 26weeks pregnant that's not to bad. 
So I'm a few pounds over my pre pregnancy weigh


----------



## nilllabean26

SmartieMeUp said:


> I wasn't in a stable condition in their eyes to have any contact, even afterwards (despite feeling okay). OH was given the option to when he fed her. I was all for a VBAC this time round, then I was in fear of uterene rupture (actually made me scared for 2 years at the thought of being pregnant), MW fed me a load of BS about my chances of giving birth naturally but my consultant gave me the all clear :) So I'm going to try it. They are extremely rude, and with how breasts are publicised as a sexual object nowadays doesn't help. I felt too "exposed" to BF DD1 and wasn't comfortable at all. It doesn't help that my nipples are used a lot during sex and truth be told I'm going to be scared about having the sense of pleasure but apparently some mothers have orgasmed from or during breastfeeding.

well gl i hope all goes well. and i understand where you are coming from. I actually just watched a documentary about these 4 adults(1 boy 3 girls). the 3 girls were all molested/raped by their father startign as early as 5 yrs old. The father was more keen on the oldest one and she said if it was allowed, he would have married her. Her first pregnancy was at 14 yrs old ,but she got an abortion and was told to say that she slept around(dad even got jealous if other boys looked at her) . anywho. she said that her first orgasm was with her father. first everything. One other sister was abused and raped so her experience was horrid, but the youngest one felt left out and she would actually pray for her dad to come and have sex with her because he was gentle with those two and they enjoyed it. They thought it was something normal. When the oldest finally realized it wasnt ok(dad finally went to prison).. she got a bf. got pregnant, but refused to even change her babys diaper because she thought it would turn her on. She also refused to breastfeed because she thought she would enjoy it. I felt so bad for her. 

And when you mentioned some mothers have had an orgasm breasfeeding their babys is hard to imagine. I think to myself theres a point where u can feel that u enjoy it, but ur letting it continue. THe sad thing about it is u never know someones background and what they are used to... despite it being wrong or not. (btw im not comparing u to any of these stories. u just made me think. same with me after i got married and they were primarily the things that were being used and would even be super sore after. im like no way im letting a baby on these. its been like 4 yrs since weve been married though so its not the same, which is why i feel different than i did a while back. the only thing that would probably stop me now is them hurting so bad... (anyone else have dry nipples right now? mine are dry and i have to use cream. hurt quite a bit) ) 

sorry for my essay. its an interesting topic.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Thank you :) Just hope my labour is at least half of my first lol. 

Oh wow. That's awful. It's nice to know they're able to move on, so to speak, from the whole thing. Anybody can sympathise for her, you don't know a reaction until you've had something to react to. It's a taboo subject, it isn't out there enough to be discussed openly without having a incline of judgement. When I wrote that, I instantly thought to myself "oh crap, that makes me sound a bit of a wrong 'en". I even googled it and so many experiences are there. One article says that that's why mothers carry on breastfeeding, because of the actual feeling - and if they didn't feel it, there wouldn't be as many natural feeders out there. Then it states the guilt and shame feeling which is in fact normal as the nipple is being stimulated and releases hormones which also helps milk lactate. But I know for a fine fact if I feel that sensation it would make me stop because it was a primary reason for not to BF DD1. I will admit that to OH too if it ever comes to it. Might even come to the point where anything sexual is eliminated (including sex itself) and motherly instincts kick in and turn me into a nun :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

SmartieMeUp said:


> Thank you :) Just hope my labour is at least half of my first lol.
> 
> Oh wow. That's awful. It's nice to know they're able to move on, so to speak, from the whole thing. Anybody can sympathise for her, you don't know a reaction until you've had something to react to. It's a taboo subject, it isn't out there enough to be discussed openly without having a incline of judgement. When I wrote that, I instantly thought to myself "oh crap, that makes me sound a bit of a wrong 'en". I even googled it and so many experiences are there. One article says that that's why mothers carry on breastfeeding, because of the actual feeling - and if they didn't feel it, there wouldn't be as many natural feeders out there. Then it states the guilt and shame feeling which is in fact normal as the nipple is being stimulated and releases hormones which also helps milk lactate. But I know for a fine fact if I feel that sensation it would make me stop because it was a primary reason for not to BF DD1. I will admit that to OH too if it ever comes to it. Might even come to the point where anything sexual is eliminated (including sex itself) and motherly instincts kick in and turn me into a nun :haha:

i didnt think u came off bad at all. and now with this post, you are making me think of the women who breastfeed their children up to 8 yrs of age. Have u seen those youtube videos of mothers breastfeeding their children who are already in elementary school? I actually wondered if they actually enjoyed it and tricked themselves into believing it was purely beneficial for their child. because even if the milk is beneficial, u could always pump and give it to them in a cup. but not have ur 8 yr old girl drawing pics of ur breasts and tugging at them in public. 

alright i wont talk about this anymore


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Haha don't worry. I'm not keen on the thought of people who BF over the toddler age, it does make me cringe. That's what cows milk or an alternative is for. I believe breast milk will do nothing for them over the age of 3 as after all it's for nutrients at an important stage of growing in their lives. On the other hand, it could be the mother holding onto the baby stage of their child, or the child using it as a comforter. But who am I (or we) as an outsider to tell another parent how to bring their child up. I'm only planning to BF for the first crucial weeks and limit myself to 1 year - that's if I manage that long.


----------



## nilllabean26

I just wanna say be careful ladies to any of u who are going to buy anything for ur baby online and need to drive to the sellers house. Was just watching the news and a 26 ur old pregnant woman saw an ad on Craigslist for newborn baby clothing. When she arrived at the sellers house, the 34 ur old woman beat the pregnant lady up , stabbed her, and ripped the baby out of her womb... the suspects HUSBAND was there and they both drove the baby to the hospital and the suspect told the doctors that she had had a miscarriage. The baby died But the victim actually survived and she is in icu right now. Ie think It's so disturbing of a world we live in that people will go to extreme lengths to get what they want Even when It's as crazy as this. Who would've ever expected this from an innocent baby ad. Poor mother. I feel so bad for her


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I saw that story too Nilla! Unbelievable that something like that happened! I cannot even imagine what that poor mommy and daddy must be feeling :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Please allow me to vent and sorry if I offend anyone... then again if I do offend someone they need to rethink having a baby...

I am so disgusted now. My SIL's sister has been trying for many years to fall pregnant (6+ years) and still no luck. My friend suffered two mc last year and still struggles to fall pregnant after as well. I know they would give anything to have a baby :(

We went to our local pub & grill to get take-aways for dinner and a lady who lives in town (about 8-9 weeks pregnant I think) was there as well and she was doing shooters :shock:
I am like WTF????????? You have 9 months within which to give your baby the best that you can and alcohol is not something that you NEED so why??! There are so many ladies that I know in real life and on B&B that would give anything for a baby and this lady does not even take the time to realise how blessed she is!

Sorry for the rant ladies but I am just so disgusted right now!


----------



## Sarah1508

^ :growlmad: That sort of thing disgusts and angers me so so much! If you are lucky enough to be carrying a precious little baby how dare you be so selfish as to drink and also smoke! It gets me so so riled up! I honestly believe that this country (I'm not sure about laws in any others :dohh: ) but if a pregnant woman is caught drinking or smoking they should be spot fined (like the do if they see you stubbing out a cigarette on the ground , I think its £50 the fine you but not positive as I don't smoke) and then if you are caught a certain amount of times you should have to have a visit from social services or something or something similar? To scare you so it gets into your bloody head how harmful it actually can be to an unborn baby! And for people who genuinely don't know the risks they can be informed and even given help into quitting smoking and even drinking if its a problem for you. 

It annoys me so much the mothers that do it obviously but also that the government will put things toward like littering fines etc but not ones to protect our unborn babies from either ignorant ot just pure selfish mothers :dohh: 

P.s I know I may offend some people and actually have done in the past :dohh: When I told a ... I wouldn't quite call her friend but a neighbour/ acquaints :haha: about my strong views ... Obviously I did it in a nice way but still haha , but tbh I don't care if I offend anyone , these sorts of things aren't talked publically about or addressed enough in my opinion because people are too afraid to offend anyone else (typically British :haha: ) and its about time something was done about it as its a form of neglect in my opinion and in more extreme cases even worse!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I feel just like you Sarah! I mean really! I haven't smoked, had alcohol, prawns, shellfish etc at all as I know there are risks involved and I'm not willing to take those risks.

I suffer from psoriasis on my scalp and I'm not even allowed to use the cream that controls is due to is not being safe. I have to wash my hair every day, try not so scratch my scalp and it looks like I suffer from severe dandruff BUT SO WHAT! I'm doing the best for my baby so the psoriasis can kiss my ass :D


----------



## Sarah1508

^ exactly! And I'm exactly the same, some people may call it too paranoid :dohh: But I won't even put that tiny drop of wine in spaghetti bolognaise sauce when its cooking anymore :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I find it difficult to understand how all pregnant women don't feel the same about risks taken... 

On a good note though I have an amplifier which amplifies sounds via a probe. Similiar to doppler but not as good. At 26 weeks today for the very 1st time my entire pregnancy I heard baby's heart beat for about 2 or 3 seconds. I released the 'on' button to call dh and Matthew moved so that I can get it again. The fun part is when I push down with the probe he kicks or punches at it. So either he is playing with me or getting annoyed at me :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

there was someone here on this forum who was asking if it was ok for her to have a shanty(i think thats what it was called... not sure of the spelling. it was my first time hearing it) ... many were angered and actually soe were supportive and said to keep it at a bare minimum. Then another member brought to everyones attention that this same woman asked this question before and the thread got heated with her last pregnancy(which ended in a miscarriage). I commented and said that if she already struggles with miscarriages, It wouldnt be wise for her to risk it, even if its a sip. One woman told me her mother drank throughout her pregnancy and she turned out 'fine'. Yes everyone is different and whose to say ur baby will get fetal alcohol syndrome from 5 drink 10 drinks, or 20 drinks. the point is... why risk it? Some of the medication I was on while not knowing i was pregnant has effected my baby physically so I can only imagine risking alcohol. same goes for smoking everyday. I knew a woman who had 7 kids and smoked with all of them and said they were all fine, just small babies. we really dont even know the full effects of it either to be saying they are fine as babies after youve done something like that throughout pregnancy.

some of these women are not even addicts. to me its more of a lack of self control which can inhibit this addict type mentality. the wacky thing is she said her doctor also said it was ok?!!!!!!!!!!! i dont get it


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't get it either! I know someone who smoked and drank during her 1st pregnancy. Her son had a few problems during his 1st few years with heart condition scares etc. She was distraught and blamed herself. Then she fell pregnant a few years later and again smoked and drank now and again :dohh:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Some people aren't on the same wavelength as others. I think being members on sites like this makes us ignorant to different points of views of what is happening on the outside - there are more people than we expect who can't conceive or carry for whatever reason, on here than we see in real life. Also "rules" change all the time with pregnancy over time on what we can and can't have. 

My mum heavily smoked with me, I weighed 5lb 6oz and was 12 days late, suffered with asthma from birth too. So although some symptoms were backed, it goes to show not every action is a risk. For instance, smoking increases the chance of premature birth *apparently*. My asthma wasn't necessarily caused by the smoking either. 

Admittedly, I had 2 weekends on the trot (drank around 18 units per weekend in one night) while I didn't even know I was pregnant. I felt awful once finding out. I've oddly craved alcohol too (I wasn't even a "regular" drinker! Once every few months). But champagne in a glass just looks so appetizing and Baileys cream in hot chocolate made my body melt as the thought. I even had a shot bottle of Baileys on the shelf just to make myself subconsciously feed my crave without touching it.


----------



## Sarah1508

So glad that yous agree with me! Thought that posting after wunnas initial post some people might get all offended and heated :S haha, it just baffles me tbh how people could think it was okay :dohh: 

Also forgot to add when I was pregnant with my first (admittedly I was only 18) but I was out in Glasgow at the hospital for my second scan and waiting on a taxi home with my oh and this woman was giving me the dirtiest looks ever, like literally looking at me up and down and clearly stopping for a bit longer at my bump and then making remarks to her friend (because I was a young expectant mother) and I didn't say anything but all I could think "was how bloody dare you! You are there with a bump yourself (supposedly older and wiser! :haha: ) and you are standing there outside a maternity ward and puffing away on a cigarette! And you have the cheek to judge me! :growlmad: I may be young but it's clear that I am already a better mother and making better decisions for my unborn child then you! Selfish cow! " :haha: 
God I am so lucky that no one can hear my thoughts sometimes, I'd get my head kicked in :dohh: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Smartie I crave champaigne too :haha: I won't have any but I would love some! Over Christmas and New year everyone had champers and with my blood hound nose I went crazy smelling it the whole time! Drove me nuts... 

I like us group of girls as we respect each other's opinions and don't force things on each other. I think it is healthy for us to vent and express ourselves and knowing that nobody is being attacked. Thanks for letting me vent :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I don't understand that with people. Especially not to the point there pissed up. I must admit
I did have a glass of some very low percent sparkling drink at my friends baby shower. But it was literally a mouthful wouldn't have done it normally. 
I think the trouble is that everyone's opinion of 'in moderation' is completely different. 
To me it means maybe one drink and by one I mean a single low percent drink through a whole pregnancy, to others it could mean once a week. 
I used to work in the hospitals doing security and the amount of women u see chain smoking out side or sneaking out to drink with boyfriends was awful. 
Or severely poorly people wondering about attached to drips and cataters and all sorts staggering out to have a cig

Hurts my feelings


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I don't even think they sell an alcohol free version :grr: Saying that, the drink in general would probably taste awful too. Just being greedy wanting what we can't have.

Is it not more dangerous to go cold turkey than carrying on? For yourself and the baby as it's a shock to the system.

I get looks all the time, 22 and short. Although I have wrinkles up close ( :happydance: ) and barely get ID'd, I look 14-15 to most. A pregnant 14 year old with a 3 year old isn't a positive look :haha: but I always get the first dibs on taking the mick out of my looks by saying "before you make a comment, yes, I know I look 12..." and it shuts them up.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've had a few alcahol free ciders so just like fruit juice but I don't really drink any way so it's not been an issue for me to be honest. 
I think the bad side of giving up smoking is the risk of the crap people eat to satisfy the cravings but I think while pregnant you prob have the same stupid cravings and your bound to put weight on any way. 
I'm completely unsure on the effect on the baby in all honesty


----------



## MileyMamma

I'm not a massive alcohol fan, nothing against it I just don't likenthe taste very much so tend not to drink unless I'm on a night out which rarely happens anymore! I'm so tired tonight! In bed already have been since 8pm, we're going to watch some breaking bad before I crash out!
Tmi but has anyone had reoccurring thrush? It's not full thrush but mild doses one after the other :(


----------



## MileyMamma

SmartieMeUp said:


> I don't even think they sell an alcohol free version :grr: Saying that, the drink in general would probably taste awful too. Just being greedy wanting what we can't have.
> 
> Is it not more dangerous to go cold turkey than carrying on? For yourself and the baby as it's a shock to the system.
> 
> I get looks all the time, 22 and short. Although I have wrinkles up close ( :happydance: ) and barely get ID'd, I look 14-15 to most. A pregnant 14 year old with a 3 year old isn't a positive look :haha: but I always get the first dibs on taking the mick out of my looks by saying "before you make a comment, yes, I know I look 12..." and it shuts them up.

I get I.d for everything! Couldn't buy a kitchen knife the other day! The person serving was younger than me, I'm 29 in June but look much younger, people always look shocked when I tell them I have an 8 year old daughter!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The only thing I get that comes back is bladder / kidney pipe infection. Can you get anything for it Miley?

I've been an on again off again smoker for most of my adult life. I count myself as one of the few people who can start smoking at the drop of a hat and quit cold turkey just as easily. I've done it many times. I got my bfp 9dpo and that was the last time I smoked. I think cold turkey could be a shock if it is something that you were addicted to? Might be wrong. I've never craved a smoke since. I just clicked into a mind set that even though it is my body it also isn't and that baby comes first.

I think our winter is going to come earlier this year... It's already getting light later and darker earlier. I'm going to miss summer :(


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow wunna that great that you just stopped getting your bfp. I know for some people it's a real struggle. 

I'm not a massive fan of alcohol for the same reasons really, I just don't like the taste. And I'd rather drive places so really no point me drinking haha


----------



## pink_phoenix

Know it's a bit later than everyone but thought I'd post a pic so can finally put a face to a name. 
Couldn't get a good pic of me and bump so thought I'd post one from earlier, got a few sneaky cuddles in with my best friends new baby xx she's so beautiful 

Please excuse the fact I look rougher than a badgers arse since being preggo I'm always pale so non of my make up looks right, look like a little girl playing in mummies make up bag and looking like a clown haha
So thought it was best to wait to start wearing it again


----------



## Sarah1508

You look great hun :flower: 

Thinking about it now I don't think I know many of your faces! :haha: don't know if yous know mine either as any bump pic I post I cut out my face as this pregnancy has really made me look rough as heck! :dohh: :haha:

Here is me and oh <3

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/911/lJe2ZM.jpg

Here are a few family ones <3 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/673/96n5hF.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/537/un6HyD.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/908/2ipCEi.jpg

And here are some of me and my little monkey from newborn to now <3

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/661/vKAKPp.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/537/7OXBkU.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/538/lIhGq2.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/901/MQyz8q.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/661/jSi38z.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/907/eBPZYd.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/905/WvbKVC.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/661/esKuWY.jpg

As you can see I am rather photo happy :haha: especially when it comes to lo <3 

Would love to see more pics of the rest of yous and oh and little ones if you already have some :flower:


----------



## nilllabean26

Cute pic. 

What is a thrush Miley?


----------



## Sarah1508

MileyMamma said:


> I'm not a massive alcohol fan, nothing against it I just don't likenthe taste very much so tend not to drink unless I'm on a night out which rarely happens anymore! I'm so tired tonight! In bed already have been since 8pm, we're going to watch some breaking bad before I crash out!
> Tmi but has anyone had reoccurring thrush? It's not full thrush but mild doses one after the other :(


Miley thankfully and touch wood! :haha: not this pregnancy but last pregnancy I literally lost count of the amount of times I got thrush :dohh: fairly normal in pregnancy :thumbup: as horrible as it can be :growlmad: 
:flower:


----------



## mdscpa

Looking so beautiful ladies..... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Correct me if I'm wrong please, but Nilla, thrush is yeast infection. Increased cm and a whole lot of itching (at least how I remember the last time I had it)

Pink, a badger's arse should thank it's lucky stars if it was as pretty as you!! 

Sarah, thanks for sharing your pics too! Beautiful!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww thanks wunna :cloud9:

This pregnancy has brought out all sorts of old demons for me, suffered in the past with eating disorders and stuff like that so the weight gain from the brain op + the baby weigh has been a bit of a nightmare, I feel like I look like I've eaten the old me. Been a struggle at times to force my self to eat, that's why the whole obese comments from the midwife struck such a nerve!
And feel manlier now that I ever have' always thought I was butch but wow I walk like a bloke now and pass wind like a trouper haha!!

Yeah thrush is a yeast infection but can be caused by all sorts like tight clothes or under wear, perfumed soaps, something in your diet that your body takes a disliking to. Just about anything really. 
Tends to only effect the lower end of your urinary track tho and a water infection tends to be the top end of your urinary system. 
I got it with in days of finding out I was preggo and ordered aload of pure cotton like Bridget Jones style parachute knickers and they have seemed to help loads. 
Also sometimes if I'm in the house I wear really baggy pants and let my lady bits breathe or even nout at all times on the bottom for bed. 
Don't really know if it helps to be honest but seems to have done the trick for me


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*26 WEEK BUMP PICS *
:yipee:

Today I feel HUUUUUUGGGEEEEE :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/5UEO0gT.jpg

24 Weeks compared to 26 Weeks.... boy did I fill out in the last 2 weeks :shock:

https://i.imgur.com/Mmu7guy.png


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayyyy!! I love your bump wunna. It's just like little round perfectness hehe. 
Dress is lovely too


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink :hugs: 

I know how you feel about weight gain. I was overweight before I fell pregnant and Dh and our neighbour was like yeah now you'll probably ise being pregnant as an excuse to eat whatever and get fat. Struck a nerve as well. Mind you many people have made those comments so I too sometimes think I should not be eating this and that etc.

Dh said he is going to whip me into shape after baby is here and I appreciate his motivation and support. I think that they way people talk to you about it makes the difference. Being supportive helps a lot more than being critical about it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahahah I got a funny photo :D
This petrol attendant was great sports

https://i.imgur.com/0FIF62U.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl:


----------



## Sarah1508

Hahahaha wunna love it! :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Anyone else here had a growth scan? 
I've got one this Thursday and I can't help but feel pretty nervous about it :shrug: 
Baby has measured perfect the past two scans I've have had but I still can't help but worry :dohh: 
Also have that glucose test if that's what you call it in Tuesday and I can't help but be nervous about that either ... Ahhh why am I such a worrier! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We all worry hun so don't beat yourself up :hugs: The gestational diabetes test isn't a standard test around here... they will only put you through it if they notice sugars in your urine so I won't be getting one of those.

I'm not getting any more scans from the clinic unless something is wrong. The only other scan I'm getting is a 3D/4D one on April 22 :D


----------



## nilllabean26

thanks wunna. thrush sounds better than yeast infection anyway. 

awesome bump and hilarious photo wth the attendant


yea sarah. i have a scan on thursdayas welll. hope ur scan goes well


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I'm a thrush sufferer in general - any anti-b's set me off and wearing a certain pair of knickers or when I have a toast binge. I've found myself with a cold flannel on my lady parts plenty of times to soothe the outer labia :haha: As disgusting as it is, insert some natural yoghurt and let it sit (wear a pantyliner or wrap tissue around your knickers for when it comes out) usually you insert it with a tampon but not advisable while being pregnant. Unsure if you're allowed to insert the pessary's while being pregnant, but avoid all breaded foods while you have it or just as you've ridden it. I've struck lucky with this pregnancy as I've had nothing *touch wood*. 

These baby's are going to have some sexy mummy's!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

And you know what they say "sexy mummy's make cute babies" 
Ok so I made that up but who cares :haha:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

It works! :haha: unless of course :shhh: they take after their monster daddies ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl:
I think we'll be safe, my dh has that whole blond hair blue eye thing going :D


----------



## nilllabean26

have u guys heard of women eating their placentas???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wont even share the page, but this woman saved her placenta. cooked it/dried it out/ground it up/ and put it in capsules. im sorry but:nope:


----------



## Sarah1508

^ :haha: Yeah I've heard of it, people do all sorts with their placenta from burying it in the soil to make it more fertile or rich or whatever haha to even cooking it up like a steak and eating it :sick: I've even heard of placenta smoothies... :sick: :sick: 
In all honesty as gross as it seems it is full of good stuff! :haha: It can help milk flow come through better and then baby gets the goodness back , I think naturally we are supposed to eat it I mean all other animals do, one for the nutrients vitamins etc and the other so that predators don't smell them and come get them haha .
Personally being a vegetarian I can not stand the thought of chewing any meat , gives me the heaves just thinking about it :sick: :haha: But if i was wealthy enough and obviously didn't live somewhere so remote I would get it put in capsules for sure! :thumbup: But no chance would I save it and dry it and ground it up myself :sick: :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

:/ some animals eat their own poop when they are sick or just having fun. doesnt man we should lol. there are other ways to be healthy imo. I was just watching videos on cat birth(for my pregnant one) and the mother licks the guck off the baby to clean them. I cant imagine a mother licking her baby clean lol. we have hands and can do things animals cant do. it does look super delicious though.. just teasing


btw i give her about 2 more weeks. she is soo fat. my little nilla was so light and tiny and swift like catwoman. now shes more like a 50 yr old cat woman who put on 200 lbs . i tripped the other day on the stairs and hurt myself. man oh man she tried to run away from me because i scared her, but it literally took her about 10 seconds to go up a small amount of stairs. when she finally made it to the top, she waddled(ran in the room) . its so cute though. has anyone else experienced their animals giving birth?


----------



## Sarah1508

nilllabean26 said:


> :/ some animals eat their own poop when they are sick or just having fun. doesnt man we should lol. there are other ways to be healthy imo. I was just watching videos on cat birth(for my pregnant one) and the mother licks the guck off the baby to clean them. I cant imagine a mother licking her baby clean lol. we have hands and can do things animals cant do. it does look super delicious though.. just teasing

:haha: oh ps ive seen sheep giving birth if that counts? Haha .... And then eating the placenta ... :haha: as well as licking up all the gunk too..., :sick: ... The "beautiful" miracle of giving birth.. :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

Sarah1508 said:


> nilllabean26 said:
> 
> 
> :/ some animals eat their own poop when they are sick or just having fun. doesnt man we should lol. there are other ways to be healthy imo. I was just watching videos on cat birth(for my pregnant one) and the mother licks the guck off the baby to clean them. I cant imagine a mother licking her baby clean lol. we have hands and can do things animals cant do. it does look super delicious though.. just teasing
> 
> :haha: oh ps ive seen sheep giving birth if that counts? Haha .... And then eating the placenta ... :haha: as well as licking up all the gunk too..., :sick: ... The "beautiful" miracle of giving birth.. :haha:Click to expand...

u own sheep? no i just wanted to ask how long the birthing process was for all the babies to come out and how ur animal was afterwards. but i think a sheep would be too far fetched for a cat example lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm a no go for the whole eating my placenta thing... Not my scene at all.

I had a cat when I was in school, she was just about a year old when she went into labour. Neither of us knew what to do so she sadly lost the kittens :cry: I was still very young and didn't know about googling things. Other than that my mom never allowed us to watch our dogs give birth when they did as we were too young. Good luck hun and cannot wait to see pics.

How are you feeling after your fall?


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm a no go for the whole eating my placenta thing... Not my scene at all.
> 
> I had a cat when I was in school, she was just about a year old when she went into labour. Neither of us knew what to do so she sadly lost the kittens :cry: I was still very young and didn't know about googling things. Other than that my mom never allowed us to watch our dogs give birth when they did as we were too young. Good luck hun and cannot wait to see pics.
> 
> How are you feeling after your fall?

aww. poor kittens. were they not getting enough milk or wat happened? 

as for me. i fall all the time and in constant pain. try not to think about it. that trip was nothing compared to me falling on black ice and landing on a wooden post directly on my stomach. I feel so weak sometimes. Sometimes I get a bit down and want to be over with the pregancy and for them to fix me because I feel my health is declining and its scary. But i try and tell myself that he will be here soon and i will soon get the help i need. Its just been months of this and its so overwhelming phsyically and emotionally so i try not to even talk about it. Even my hubby doent understand the full extent of how i feel


----------



## pink_phoenix

Our cats had a few litters of kittens. One found it awfully traumatic and ran round the house after my mum screaching. And the other just went off into the den we had made up for her and got on with it. We didn't seem much of her after as she was a few natural mother. We just put her a litter tray in and fresh food a few times a day so she didn't have to go far. She was very trusting and let us in with the kitties when they were very young but ideally you need to give her as much space and time as possible. 
Hope it goes well


----------



## Sarah1508

nilllabean26 said:


> u own sheep? no i just wanted to ask how long the birthing process was for all the babies to come out and how ur animal was afterwards. but i think a sheep would be too far fetched for a cat example lol

No haha my family does, like my grandpa and uncle own a lot of land and own hundreds of sheep :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a no go for the whole eating my placenta thing... Not my scene at all.
> 
> I had a cat when I was in school, she was just about a year old when she went into labour. Neither of us knew what to do so she sadly lost the kittens :cry: I was still very young and didn't know about googling things. Other than that my mom never allowed us to watch our dogs give birth when they did as we were too young. Good luck hun and cannot wait to see pics.
> 
> How are you feeling after your fall?
> 
> aww. poor kittens. were they not getting enough milk or wat happened?
> 
> as for me. i fall all the time and in constant pain. try not to think about it. that trip was nothing compared to me falling on black ice and landing on a wooden post directly on my stomach. I feel so weak sometimes. Sometimes I get a bit down and want to be over with the pregancy and for them to fix me because I feel my health is declining and its scary. But i try and tell myself that he will be here soon and i will soon get the help i need. Its just been months of this and its so overwhelming phsyically and emotionally so i try not to even talk about it. Even my hubby doent understand the full extent of how i feelClick to expand...

Ah I'm sorry you are having such a tough time. I think I'm suffering from pelvic instability as I can literally check yes to all the symtoms. I have a lot of heaviness in my pelvis and it hurts having to bend and lift my legs to get dressed, turning in bed, getting in and out of car etc. So I can imagine your frustrations as well :hugs:

My cat was young at that stage and we had taken her to the vet after a while as her water had broken but no kittens. The vet said that in his opinion she didn't know how to give birth aka push the kittens out and with me being so young at that stage and not understanding either I didn't know that I could massage her belly from under her front legs down to help her push. My mom was stuck in a meeting so could not reach her but as soon as I called her she came home and we took little lady to the vet. They did c-section but sadly was too late :cry:

I do however agree with Pink, try and give her her space unless she is like my cat who became clingy to me. Try your best to not touch the little kittens as your scent will get on to them and she might reject them. If sadly one doesn't make it do not take the kitten away as she will eat the dead one. If you take the dead one away you risk her eating one of the live ones. I might be wrong with some of what I've just said but I have heard this from many people.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I really wouldn't know about leaving any that didn't survive, gladly we never came across that. Altho if there is anything the don't like they will move the kittens xxx found our cat under the sink once curled up with all the clean polishing cloths haha! Some thing had given her a fright. 
Our cat that was natural with kittens would venture out for an hour to see us for a cuddle and stuff and when the other cat had a litter of kittens not long after hers had gone the good cat would go in and take over, was still producing milk so she's was almost like a wet nurse. This cat also mothered our first puppy when we brought her home. For the first week she climbed in bed with kiara at night to keep her warm xx she was just a very lovely natured cat


----------



## nilllabean26

thanks wunna. and is there anything they can do to help you with what ur going through?

and omg. never heard of leaving a dead kitten around so the mother could eat it. I wouldnt even want to watch that happen. 


pink. how any kittens did ur female give birth to, and how long did it take? i know its different for all, just wondering


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've never seen it either but I've heard it many times before. Could be same reason as animals eating placenta, to keep predators from smelling etc.

I'm not sure, I've sort of self diagnosed :haha: while waiting for my April 2nd appointment. Will see what dr says then. If I should feel worse I'll go earlier. As far as I can tell only painful for me.

OMG the heart burn!!!! Make it stop!!!!!! Please :rofl: 6 more days and I'm 3rd tri :D


----------



## mdscpa

My heartburn is getting worst esp. when lying down.... Hate it so bad..... Oh, 5 more days Pam to 3rd and last tri. :dance:


----------



## Sarah1508

&#128561; how am I 28 weeks already!? Only 12 more weeks to go! &#128516;&#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 28 Weeks hun!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I've complained about the heavy feeling in my lower pelvis. Problem is it is becoming painful now.
I can handle uncomfortable but now it is sore. I can barely lift my legs to get dressed, sitting and standing up causes pain, getting in and out of the car etc. I phoned the ER to ask and the nurse says just drink lots of water and take 2 panados 3x a day.

WTF?! I mean really would it really hurt them to call me in for an ultrasound to make sure that everything is okay? I hardly slept last night because movements hurt. There is no bleeding and Matthew is still moving which I am grateful for but if they don't check me out how will I know if everything is okay? 

I feel like crying not just because of the pain but out of utter frustration! :cry:


----------



## Sarah1508

:hugs: is it possible that a support belt would help the pain? I know it did for me last pregnancy :thumbup: and ive actually just gone and ordered one because my lower tummy feels like it needs support and is causing back and tummy pain.


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for how they treat you but I'm sure you and Matthew are fine... :hugs: And maybe the nurse hears the same thing with other women and all are perfect. I'm having those pain but still manageable. Adam's kicks and punches are so strong making me sore now DH however likes to feel it that strong while I say ouch!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nilla:
I think she had about 6-7 and really not a clue how long. We were always asleep when it happened. Sorry couldn't be much more help

I've got a lot of presure in my pelvis and like pubic area. Little one seems to have chilled out on the kicking past day or two, can still feel it but it's just not as strong!! Any ideas what that is or if any of u ladies had it before


----------



## SmartieMeUp

You could be suffering with SPD, Wunna :( it's not a nice thing at all and only gets worse towards the end but a support band would relieve a lot of the pressure. Try lifting your bump up every now and then. Might get times where your pelvis grates or cracks too which isn't very nice at all :( hope you feel better soon x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay Dr noticed big growth spurt and said that I'm entering a phase of fast growth which will cause all my ligaments to stretch more and faster. So it basically sounds like a bad case of ligament pains. She was poking around and at one spot I actually started crying because it literally hurt so bad. I'll probably be the only person to go down as having severe pain with ligament stretches. Hahaha. Once again thanks for the support ladies.

Oh and Matthew didn't want her to hear heart beat either and kept kicking at her stetoscope :haha: That's my boy lol


----------



## mdscpa

Great everything turned out ok..... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MASSIVE :hugs: to all of you for being there for me.... I feel a bit silly now but rather safe than sorry right?!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Glad all went well wunna


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> MASSIVE :hugs: to all of you for being there for me.... I feel a bit silly now but rather safe than sorry right?!

dont feel silly. its not lie u were imagining pain. i remember being pushed on and when i started crying from the pain, i was asked if im being abused or if i wanted this baby. just a plethera of stupid questions unrelated to me communicating about my pain. this leads me not to want to get checked. my ob actually scheduled an appt for me for my abdominal pain for next month because i refused. Tired of being seen and told nothing can be done til after birth. but im glad ur doc was nice and helpful with u and explained to u what was going on. always nice to get those docs. 


how big do they estimate ur baby is now wunna? and im glad hes growing :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Nilla!
According to my fundal height I am 26 weeks but measuring 28 weeks. 
I'm thinking he might be close to 1kg now but that's just a guess off of the heaviness I feel :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Don't worry about your fundal height too much, a friend of mine was measuring 51 weeks (!) at 37 weeks, expected a 10-11lb baby and she was 7lb 13oz :)

It's my 3D scan tomorrow :O I'm so nervous for some reason.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww am sure it will be lovely! Did you say you wer taking DD along with you to the scan x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Finally got round to doing another bump pic haha!

And quite impressed how much of my waist managed to keep


Really no idea why my phone insists on uploading pictures sideways!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Yeah DD is coming too :) She seems to think she'll be able to see her in person or on the sofa when we get back, lol. It's at 6:30pm so tomorrow will drag so badly, although normally while DD is at nursery, time flies.

You're so round and neat still! Looks super smooth too.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww bless her. What a wonderful day it will be for you and DD xx your scan is a birthday present aswell isn't it?

We are thinking of a HD scan in a few weeks and I'm thinking of inviting my sister. Will be her first niece so she's super excited haha x

My bump seems massive all of a sudden, and SOO heavy. Every time I stand up makes me need a wee from the weight haha


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Just hope she isn't too tired and plays up. Yeah it was, that alone shows time has flown by! 4 weeks ago. 

HD actually makes them look like dolls, it's amazing what they can do nowadays with technology. I think you should go for it! Still amazes me how a standard ultrasound manages to pick up images. At my 20 week scan the woman gave us a close up of her face (checking for cleft lip) and her features were very visible, looked exactly like DD when she was born.

You don't even look pregnant from the front, the hour glass hides it. Can instantly tell you won't have the mummy tummy afterwards, skin looks tight.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think she will prob be to fascinated looking to act up, fingers crossed haha! 
Yeah the scans are great arnt they, OH had DS at 13 and DD at 8 and he said they have even come on from his little girls scans. 
At out 20 wks we got a close up of face, saw all bone in the spine and a wave, could see all her little fingers stretch out haha
Oh and bladder that was full, she's a bit of a guzzler according to the MW haha

I'm hoping belly might just ping back, not sure how realistic that is but would be nice. And I'm surprised how well my tattoos have held out this far, been really bad at putting lotions on so gonna have to start I think!

You look very slender in your pics to say you already have DD. Did you find it easy to get back after you had her x


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Hope so lol. There's toys there for her to play with anyway just in case, or she can have our phones.

Give it a few [lot of] years and they'll have holographic ones, or ones which we can interact with. They're not so alienated like they used to be, and the skin is more visible. Haha, better get stocking up on the nappies! Is this going to be your first (rainbow) with your partner? Trying to figure from your sig.

It should do, you don't even need a flat stomach beforehand for it to happen. Might get lucky with your tattoos as well as they're mostly along the side and not across your belly, bar the hip one. Mine was ruined, stretchmarks split the lines so they're all odd bod sizes lol. Wanted to go for a bigger piece to cover. The oils and lotions won't do anything so don't waste your money! 

I never maintained my weight before DD but I always made sure my stomach was toned. But 11 weeks after I was 12lb lighter than pre pregnancy weight. My weight still can't be maintained but I can lose it as easily as I put it on. My abs had good and bad days, sometimes they were tight, others they were saggy - But since having DD I've been able to part my abs with my fingers. I've been bottom heavy/pear shape, which is another reason why I'm going in for a boob job just to proportion my body x
Please excuse 80% of them haha 

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/1vj2Yrr.jpg
(most recent body before pregnancy. I was a Juice Plus victim - my 1 month result)
https://i.imgur.com/ucj7Lb4m.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah this is our first ( rainbow) together. And prob our last haha! Ohh I've got more nappies than I can count!! And wipes. 

I'm hoping I can shed a bit of weight after baby. I put 3stone on since this time last year due to the disability and brain op but always had real issues with my hormones so hoping that gets leveled out. 

You've got a fabulous figure hun, can't believe you've had a little girl already!! Must have great genes :D 

I think I've eaten the healthiest I have in a long time since finding out I was preggo, apart from this last week where I want to eat my body weight in chocolate, crisps and ice cream..... I don't even like ice cream haha


----------



## nilllabean26

0_0 smartie

nice bump pink. ur phone looks like a mini tv :) 


and measuring 51 weeks?????!!! omg cowabunga


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nilla: 
Yeah it's quite big, it's a blackberry. I can't use touch screen due to the numbness in my hand. I kept dropping my old phone on my head when I was in hospital lying down and texting so this was the only new phone with buttons ha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SmartieMeUp said:


> Don't worry about your fundal height too much, a friend of mine was measuring 51 weeks (!) at 37 weeks, expected a 10-11lb baby and she was 7lb 13oz :)
> 
> It's my 3D scan tomorrow :O I'm so nervous for some reason.

I bet the nervousness is the excitement building :dance: I'm excited for you and I hope you have a wonderful scan!



pink_phoenix said:


> Finally got round to doing another bump pic haha!
> View attachment 854389
> 
> And quite impressed how much of my waist managed to keep
> View attachment 854387
> 
> 
> Really no idea why my phone insists on uploading pictures sideways!!

I LOVE IT!!!! Your bump has really gone nice and round! I agree that it looks all smooth and I totally would love to rub it :D
Yes yes I too perv on bumps :haha:



pink_phoenix said:


> Aww bless her. What a wonderful day it will be for you and DD xx your scan is a birthday present aswell isn't it?
> 
> We are thinking of a HD scan in a few weeks and I'm thinking of inviting my sister. Will be her first niece so she's super excited haha x
> 
> My bump seems massive all of a sudden, and SOO heavy. Every time I stand up makes me need a wee from the weight haha

HD sounds like fun... silly question but does it differ from 3D/4D scans?

I have a 3D/4D scan 23 April and I cannot wait! I too have to pee every time I get up. I actually now lift and hold my bump before getting up so that I don't get that "shock" to the bladder :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

The HD scan is a completely different tone than the 3D. The picture has a flesh colour to it and look like baby has been moulded out of clay or play-doh
I'll look and find a pic for comparison for you

Haha yeah lots of people rub my bump, not overly keen on it but I think that's just me being a fussy bugger. 

I'm hoping it stays similar to what it is now so my tattoos don't suffer, although will be a great excuse for a touch up/new tattoo haha 

Yayyyyyyy for bump pervs :happydance::happydance: 
I can't help my self. Think ladies look amazing while pregnant


----------



## pink_phoenix

That's your standard 3d/4d scan


And this is a HD scan, my friend had one this time round and could see baby was the image of her older brother. Was lovely


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:shock: I never knew that there were scans like that!!!!

It looks so incredibly real like the baby wasn't even in the womb! Amazing!

Thanks for doing the pics for me :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

No problem :D 
There fab arnt they. 
I'm going to go the same place as my friend, it's the same place as I had my gender scan and there lovely. All midwifes of 20+ years each so really know what there doing. And the prices are very reasonable. Thing for our scan for gender what £40 and the HD one is £75. And we're also going to have a heartbeat bear which is £16ish I think. OH is more excited than me haha


----------



## pink_phoenix

Just one more bump pic but this time it's our puppy Ruby doo getting in some cuddle time with Doo Doo haha


----------



## mdscpa

Love the bump ladies... Oh, pink, ruby is growing as fast as your bump.... It's just so adorable.... I've seen those kinda scans and I must agree, HD scans look more realistic than 3D too bad we don't have it here.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'd never even heard of them before my friend had one but there Defo a bit difference. 
I wouldn't mind but at my gender scan the MW said it's exactly the same machines they use in hospital, it's just and extra piece of softwear loaded on for it to process the signals it gets back to turn it into the HD so really any where that does scans could do the HD ones 

Yes ruby is a monster now, when we got her I think she was about 2.7 kg I think she's pushing about 10kg now. She's only 11 weeks old haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ruby is sooooooo cute :D It is pouring with rain and thunder here so I would love to be at home on the couch... sucks to be me at work in this weather haha


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh I'm glad it's not thundering here, scares the life out of me. And our last dog was terrified of the thunder to so dreading ruby's first storm :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My german shepherd is not phased by it at all :D Lucky us


----------



## kit603

Hoping everything goes well with your 3D Scan today Smartie, hope you get some great pics :thumbup: I never even realised you could get the HD scans, they look amazing! 

pink_phoenix - Love the pic of Ruby getting some cuddle time, my labs keep cuddling up to my bump when I'm on the sofa too... not sure if it's because of the pregnancy or if they just think it makes a good pillow though :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

so ive vomited blood 5 days out of the past 14 days and they are talking blood transfusion possibly. I am really preventing myself from even vomiting throughout the day and the reflux does not make it any easier. Its so painful in my stomach and the volume is getting larger and worse. i would like to avoid a tranfusion as much as possible and get the proper help after baby is born. Im just hoping it doesnt continue to get worse.

the last time i had ulcers and went in for an edoscopy, i only threw up blood 2 times in two months. i can only imagine now. scares me thinking about it, let alone happening


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Pink - You never know, surprise baby may crop up in a few years and with your OH's children having an 8 and 13 year age gap may increase the chances for more! I was thinking last night after seeing JennyBean (I think that's her name) having her first at 38, makes me want another in 15+ years time.

If you set your mind on it then the baby weight will disappear as soon as you want it to. Although you'll have 3 to cook for still, you'll probably find you won't "have time" to eat all the time either, but still try. We all have an excuse to be balloons for 9 months, so may as well take advantage of it and leave the hard work until after lol.

My mum and oldest sister come under the "obese" category, one of the twins is overweight and the other is (now) skinnier than me after 2 children more or less down to a marriage breakdown and currently in the process of a divorce. I need to keep my weight low else my thighs and bum bloom and I look so uneven. 

£75 is so cheap! I was expecting it to be more than a 3D scan due to quality. I feel ripped off with my package.

Nilla - I did say excuse some :haha: have to share some loving while away from OH ;) 

Wunna - There will be some nervous poos before I go, which I don't want as they're still expecting me to drink beforehand and we all know it's impossible to go for #2 without a #1, lol. I don't know what to expect to see. The fact they're asking me to bring my hospital notes as well is a little weird, I thought it was for entertainment (wrong word I know) not medical reasons.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww nilla that sounds awful!!
I really hope you get better as soon as possible!!

Aww I love doggie cuddles haha, although ruby kept me up most of the night the other night trying to snuggle in as close as physically possible haha! Not sure if it's my hormones that are doing it as I can imagine I must be putting out similar to what her mum would have been. And she's still only a baby herself 

And in all honesty I have no idea if kiara was scared because I was scared haha! I'm a real soft arse


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Pam, i would want to find a genie in a bottle just to wish for rain. Here, we only get less than a week of rain per year between December-January. Before this year's rain, the last time it rained here was 2012... People are going crazy when it happens and most companies ask their employees to take a day off.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Daphne that is insane :shock: I'm worried about the winter rains when I'm due. The municipality have started clearing the road sides as we only have 1 road in and out of town (part of why our town is so crime free) and that road sometime floods. 
If I go into labour that damn road better be clear :haha: 

Pink, my dog sniffs at my belly and licked at it as well. Not sure if it was because of baby or not but he hasn't done it before.

Smartie, maybe they ask for the notes just incase they need to note down something for your doc. Perhaps baby's position or things like that. I understand the nervousness as I got that before my scan too. Cannot wait for your happy updates and pics :dance:

Nilla, I'm sorry you are feeling so bad :( I wish it would all go away and that you could enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Smartie:
I've really tried to watch wats gone on as I struggle with my weight and wasn't really doing too bad untill recently but I just have to accept the fact some of that weight is the baby getting big. 

I really don't know if I could go thru another pregnancy. This one has been so stessfull with arguing with docs, MW's and consultants. Not to mention the stress on my body. 
OH is thinking of going for the snip and if I can't get my consultants to agree on a natural birth I'm going to ask for a hysterectomy on medical grounds while I'm having the c section. 
The bmi thing really bothers me as it doesn't take into account the fact I've always been athletic, I played football as a child, then did competition level gymnastics untill the age of about 11, then went on to Olympic wrestling and up until being ill I was weight training so although I'm under no illusions I weigh what I should for my size I think the 9stone they keep telling me is un realistic. 
At 10 and a half stone I look severly Ill to the point I was cautioned buy a manager when I worked in a gym I was setting a bad example to customers as I didn't look healthy

Mdscpa isn't it crazy how rain is thought of in different places haha. We hate it here. Rains far too ofter


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww wunna that's so cute, I'd Defo put that down to baby xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and I made 100% sure that I didn't have food stuck to my belly either :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

So starving myself of food and drink for 12 hours was for nothing! :dohh: midwife couldn't get any blood from me to do the test... :dohh:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww no Sarah that's no good!!
I was like that last time I was in hospital as they were unsure if I'd need emergency surgery so wasn't allowed to eat! Stuffed my face after tho haha

Hahahaha wunna u make me giggle x


----------



## kit603

Oh no, sorry to hear that Sarah - have you got to repeat the test? :(


----------



## nilllabean26

Ty pink and wanna for the well wishes. 


Lol smartie. No worries... awesome shape u are in and I'm sure Oh was happy/HAPPY. if u catch my drift ..only teasing


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Bloody hell, Nilla, only just seen your post! How come you're trying to avoid a transfusion? In case things don't go to plan or just to keep things as natural as possible for your baby? It may be a scary process but you could become incredibly ill if you push it until after birth as blood loss during birth won't help. Plus a tougher pregnancy from lack of certain blood cells. I hope you manage to find an alternative or temporary solution for the time being if that's what you really want :flower:

Well, there was no complaints :haha: 

Pink - Have they actually put it down to hormone imbalance or is it thyroid related? I envy the plus size mums due to their weight increase not being as much as somebody lower on the BMI and it's less visible on other parts of the body other than bump. There's a chart on babycentre which pinpoints the weight of things at the end of the pregnancy with how much water retention there is, amount of blood increase, baby weight and placenta. 

Half of them don't understand what a woman goes through as it's all taught through textbook and not experience - same with midwives in the delivery room. You'll find most of them won't even have a child themselves. 
The snip can be reversible so that's leaving options open. If you went for a hysterectomy would you keep your ovaries?
BMI doesn't make sense at all, you could have 9% body fat, weigh 13 stone and be 5'4 yet be classed as obese. It isn't fair at all. They expect people to look like catwalk models to be accepted. I did the NHS BMI calculator and for a 5'4 female they *should* weigh between 7st 10lb and 10st 6lb. That is a big weight gap! I currently weigh 9st 9lb, and it seems so odd they expect somebody taller than me to weigh to weigh less than that. Rihanna apparently weighs 8st 11lb which is hard to believe.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think a lot of mine and prob what the main difference is that I'm quite muscular. And as we all know muscle weighs about 4-5 times the amount of fat does. 
Ohh I'll look at the chart as it will be interesting to see what it says. I don't really get how they expect a slim woman and obese woman to put different amount of weight on personally......if you think a out it to do it healthily wether u weigh 20 stone or 10 a baby and water and placenta surly can't be that much different. So if slimmer women are expected to put more on does that mean some is fat or unnecessary weight and fat ppls is just baby weight?? There doesn't seem to be enough thought or theory for me, but I am a serious over thinker to be fair haha! 

I really have no idea what I'd have taken and what I'd keep, it all depends on the effect to my life it would have. Ideally I'd like it all gone but if they said it would make me fatter it would be pointless really. 
I also have a lot of female cancers in the family and wanted the faulty gene testing so even if not at point of birth it's been something I've thought about before. And on top of all that being bi polar can really be effected by my periods so a lot of things I suppose would need to be considered. 
You know I'm actually unsure if I've ever had my thyroid tested, I did have a few full blood counts and tests that revealed I have very high prolactin and one point but wouldn't have a clue what else was tested for. Also never really approached my doc about my weight so might be an idea x

Are you looking forward to your scan?? 

Nilla: your very welcome :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can only try and imagine how crappy you must feel, let alone on top of being pregnant


----------



## SmartieMeUp

They both weigh the same but you get a larger visual appearance from fat than you do muscle.
I think it's more down to the fact a bigger person already has the essential fats which are needed where as somebody underweight would need to gain that. But at the end of the day, it all depends on your baby's weight. I calculated it up to around 18lbs from the chart but that's a quick rough estimate - LINK there's nothing wrong with overthinking things! I find there's a reason behind everything and try to figure it out. 

If the ovaries went then it's an instant menopause, probably not the best idea after birth. Especially being bi-p, might turn into some loon :haha: I have no idea how your hormones would work thereafter or if you'd need synthetic. My mum had one in 2009 or 2010 after she was infested with fibroids, she even bought 100's of sanitary towels for after the op to then realise she'd have no bleeding at all due to her womb being removed :dohh: They took out her cervix too and left her ovaries so she had longer to adapt to natural changes. I thought they instantly check thyroids for any weight problems, as they're normally over or under active. At least you'll have a greater chance of successfully BF'ing if you choose that decision. 

As times getting closer I'm feeling calmer. Time is going slowly compared to a usual day >_>


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've just about googled everything I can and I cannot find a place here that does HD scans... :haha: I've just been so amazed by the quality.

I cannot wait for scan pics to come up!!! How long still?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I tried looking for HD scans around my area but no where does them either :( 

Just under 2 hr 30 mins to go. I won't be home until 4 hours-ish from now though so patience  Are all images put onto a disc or only selected ones? I know the DVD is only 15 mins or so long.


----------



## mdscpa

When i had my 3D, they put all the images to our flash drive. No DVD though. Can't wait to see your scans...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay, I'll be patient :coffee: or not :rofl:

Going out to dinner with dh, we have a voucher for a restaurant and the restaurant has a buy 1 get 1 free pasta special tonight. Use the voucher to pay for 1 pasta and we get 1 free so we basically eat for free :finger: haha I've turned cheap like that hahaha


----------



## kit603

Just had a look at that link and it's really interesting information Smartie :) 

My BMI was over 30 pre-pregnancy, so the chart says I can expect to gain 11-20lbs during the pregnancy. However, I weighed myself this morning and so far I've already gained about 23lbs :( 

I did gain a LOT in the first trimester though because I was on a low calorie diet before I got pregnant and going to the gym twice a week. I lost 30lbs from Jan 14 to Sept 14. However, the midwife said I needed to stop the low calorie diet and just try and eat healthily instead because I wasn't eating enough calories for baby. Then I started spotting in first tri and was told to stop going to the gym as well. Between the extra calories and stopping the gym the weight went back on really quickly. 

My aim was not to put on more than the 30lbs I'd recently lost... at least if I gain that back I already know that I'm capable of losing it :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

How many hours/minutes more smartie? :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Well, I'm back. Just flicking through the pictures :) It was an odd experience, the sonographer was great and OH liked him too. DD was more bothered about the puzzles than the screen :haha: She kept making me laugh which made the sonographer laugh too. He was really pleased with how baby cooperated and had some good shots. I was shocked with some of the news with measurements which is making me rethink my birth as to whether or not I should go in for an ECS, she's currently weighing 2lb 9oz which is 2 weeks ahead average weight, but she's got long legs and big feet! That scan is putting my EDD 4 days ahead too, so I shall see what MW says on 2nd April.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Oh and she's no longer breech and definitely head down :thumbup:

Spoiler
Toes on her forehead 


"Elvis pose" according to sonographer


----------



## mdscpa

Those are awesome pictures Smartie.... <3 <3 <3 So glad everything went well....

Edit: now i can finally sleep. It's 12:24 am here already :sleep:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

He saved 120 images to the CD for me and then created a 17 minute DVD :) 16 print outs too. A bit gutting that he couldn't record the sound of her heartbeat. I really hope her size doesn't increase too much though, really want to attempt a VBAC.


----------



## kit603

Lovely pics  x


----------



## nilllabean26

glad ur scan went well and loverly pics .. i like the second one a lot lol.


as for the transfusion... im pretty sure it wouldnt be just one as the issue of what is happening still will not be fixed. I will leave it at that so i dont write another essay.


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay, I'll be patient :coffee: or not :rofl:
> 
> Going out to dinner with dh, we have a voucher for a restaurant and the restaurant has a buy 1 get 1 frtee pasta special tonight. Use the voucher to pay for 1 pasta and we get 1 free so we basically eat for free :finger: haha I've turned cheap like that hahaha

taking advantage of a goo deal doesnt make u cheap. lol. enjoy ur dinner date :) . no baby making.. too late :p .. I actually just found out that cats can get pregnant while already being pregnant. That is so crazy. It said it was rare, but some cats can go into heat while being pregnant. so crazy. can you imagine if that happened to humans


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Just read your post, kit.

I gained most in first tri too! Nutella (by the jar) and pepperamis were the only things which made my MS sane lol. I hope by body reacts the same way as it did with DD1, plus I have DD1 to chase around this time too. They ought to scrap the BMI chart as it means absolutely nothing to most. Pregnancy really is a cruel thing to us women, men should be able to have at least 4.5 months of carrying baby too!


----------



## nilllabean26

does everyone here get along well with inlaws?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

It depends :haha: I had a big fall out with MIL in Nov even OH told me to no longer bother, then end of Jan I had an apology. I do love my inlaws but sometimes drama gets in the way.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Pics are lovely smartie. Glad it went well and that DD was good for you also. 

I don't really have inlaws. OH was brought up by his brother, mother left him as a child and dads too busy being a biker. Get on great with the brother and sister he does still see tho. 
Never got on with BF parents in the past, not many can see past the tattoos and working in security. Apparently not something girls should do...pffttt


----------



## MileyMamma

SmartieMeUp said:


> Oh and she's no longer breech and definitely head down :thumbup:
> 
> Spoiler
> Toes on her forehead
> 
> 
> "Elvis pose" according to sonographer

Amazing pictures! What a
Beautiful baby you have!


----------



## kit603

Lol Smartie, I went through a phase where I was quite addicted to Nutella this pregnancy as well :haha: I was eating it out of the jar at the start of 2nd tri and then particularly liked strawberries with melted Nutella towards the end of second tri :) 

Nilla - I'm not overly close to my in laws but I don't have a bad relationship with them either. I'm getting on quite well with MIL at min :)


----------



## Sarah1508

kit603 said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that Sarah - have you got to repeat the test? :(


No apparently it's not important anymore.... :shrug: ... Still think my midwife doesn't have a clue sometimes tbh.. :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love those pics Smartie! Glad you had such an awesome scan :dance:


----------



## nilllabean26

SmartieMeUp said:


> It depends :haha: I had a big fall out with MIL in Nov even OH told me to no longer bother, then end of Jan I had an apology. I do love my inlaws but sometimes drama gets in the way.

how did your daughter manage with not speaking? and glad u guys reconciled


----------



## kit603

Sarah1508 said:


> No apparently it's not important anymore.... :shrug: ... Still think my midwife doesn't have a clue sometimes tbh.. :dohh:

That's crazy, if it's not important why make you do it in the first place? :dohh::dohh: I'd be so annoyed if I were in your position x


----------



## Sarah1508

^ I know right but it's one thing in the list of many that this pregnancy :dohh: I don't see this midwife keeping her job for long as everyone that ive spoken too have had the same bad experience with her.. This is actually nothing compared to the rest that's has happened this pregnancy because of her :dohh:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Thanks ladies :) There's a few shots in the DVD which I'll be getting printed out after I've screenshot them. Towards the end when she yawned, she moved her toes to her head and started twiddling her toes on her forehead. 



nilllabean26 said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> It depends :haha: I had a big fall out with MIL in Nov even OH told me to no longer bother, then end of Jan I had an apology. I do love my inlaws but sometimes drama gets in the way.
> 
> how did your daughter manage with not speaking? and glad u guys reconciledClick to expand...

She understood everything (simplified down) and didn't see her the entire time either bar Christmas Eve. Never didn't ask about her once and got on with everyday life as normal. She dealt with it as nothing was going on. I always saw MIL as a mum, she was even my birthing partner with DD1.


----------



## Sarah1508

Anyone had any experience with a family member getting a blood clot and being okay? I don't know if it's like a big thing to be scared off or in this day and age is it not that bad? I've just not had to experience it before tbh? 

It's just my Granny has had a sore knee for a while now and been back and fourth to the doctors and finally last night they figured out what was wrong and she has a blood clot on her knee, the thing is her own mother died because she had a blood clot on her knee which traveled upto her heart :/ so clearly my granny is scared and well it's just horrible because idk I know my granny and grandpa are 85 but you would never be able to tell they are so healthy and always up and about so whenever they get something wrong with them you usually think "they will be okay" because well they always are! I mean they are fitter then a lot of younger people! But idk ive just got a bad feeling about this... :cry: probably because that's the way her mother died... And also last pregnancy we had to deal with a tragic death when oh's little cousin who was like a brother up him really was killed in the most brutally horrible way and it was really really hard to deal with tbh and now idk why I'm so negative at thinking sometimes but I just feel like someone else is going to die this pregnancy :cry: it's been in the back of my head since the beginning as oh's mother was given a year to live about a year ago now (she has really bad Ms and is bed bound in hospital and well can't speak or walk or interact with you or anything really) and ive just had this feeling that it's going to happen to someone we dearly love this pregnancy as well... :cry: and o can't help but be worried sick now that my granny has this blod clot..... :cry:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww hun that awful!! I hope she's ok. I think people are just given blood thinners or something to help break the clot down xx sorry couldn't give any more advice. Will be thinking of u x :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Tons of hugs Sarah :hugs:

I have experienced both good and bad with blood clots. I will not be going into bad as you clearly have enough to worry about and I don't want to add.

My neighbour however has had several blood clots in her leg. The one vein burst open to the outside because of a clot and she was rushed to hospital. She spent some time there and has had recurring blood clots. Seems to be a genetic thing in her family so she gets blood thinners, a list of foods not to eat and regular check-ups. She is fine and healthy so if all goes well they can probably give same to your gran and she can be here for you for a long time still :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

thanks for responding smartie. 


and sarah i hope ur grandma is ok. I havent had any experience with family members and clots, but i hope she pulls through and gets better


----------



## pink_phoenix

Does anyone else get a lot of pain and discomfort going to the toilet?? Past few days I've really struggled again and I'm in aggony! Feel all sorts of presure/bloating but my tummy is rock hard ALL the time


----------



## SmartieMeUp

You may have IBS from pregnancy. Any foods come to mind which may have triggered it since your last trip to the toilet?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've struggled with constipation throughout and sometimes I get horrible pains in my upper abdomen where I assume my innards would have been squashed to. 

I got lactilose syrup from the pharmacy and since I've used it bowel movements have really gone much better. 

I would suggest you try something like that or as Smartie said look into possibly struggling with IBS.

Eithetr way I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks ladies. 
I have no idea. I was going fine up untill a few days ago again. Was trying more fruit and cut out dairy as it was giving me an off tummy! 
Can't bloody win. 
Hadn't been feeling much movement either but she's gone nuts again today, the dog has jumped up off me a few times today as she's felt the kick haha. I think baby had turned her back on me for a few days


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Were bananas on the list by any chance? They can work 2 ways - clog you up or let it out.


----------



## mdscpa

So, I decided to step on a scale before meal last night and I'm currently weighing 63 kgs. or 139 lbs., pre-pregnancy I'm at 54 kgs. or 119 lbs. :wohoo:

*Weight Gain = 9 kgs. or 20 lbs. (30 lbs. considering the 10 lbs. I lost during MS) just right on target as per fertility friend.*


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/vqh6iv.jpg

*28 Weeks Pregnant Bump Picture:


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/zkpn9t.jpg

18 Weeks and 28 weeks Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/2crk1l5.jpg

*


----------



## pink_phoenix

No I'm not a massive fan of bananas. Been mostly apples, orange juice and a lot of veg. Stupid body!
Wow mdscpa you weigh like half of what I do haha. 
I've gained loads recently can't stop eating.


----------



## mdscpa

I'm actually trying to figure out the distribution of that weight. I and DH think i'm not gaining physically just have growing belly. If baby is approx. 2.5 lbs the rest would be the uterus, placenta, amniotic fluid and probably the boobs :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

My OH keeps trying to tell me I look like I've lost weight but I'm just not having it haha. 
I know baby's can have a growth spurt but not half a stones worth in under two weeks!
I Defo think my boobs account for some of the weight but it did anyway haha! There not much different now I'm pregnant to me honest. Just feel a lot softer, like not as full. Used to have a lot of people ask me if they was fake but between the MMC and how my bodies change this time I've Defo got orangutan boobies now!


----------



## mdscpa

My mom sent me a picture of the things she bought for Adam. She's gonna send it to one of my colleagues who is currently on vacation and bring it here once she's back. :dance:


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/ajxeaa.jpg


----------



## nilllabean26

those r cute clothes mdscpa




so guys. I have cancelled all of my appts and have asked my ob to message me when she is ready to give me a scheduled delivery date. I kind of feel like im going to have a nervous breakdown. My husband is workign longer hrs right now and ont even be able to take me to be seen twice a week. We are still in the process of suing because this water/plumbing issue hasnt been fixed. All the pain im going through cant be fixed. Its all pretty quite depressing. To top it off, WE JUST GOT ROBBED YESTERDAY!.they didnt break into the house, but stole items from our backyard including bikes and other fixtures for the home. We ae gonna put a rush on bulding a fence and now getting scurity cameras. we live right next door to a school too. ridiculous. Anyway, i really dont have the physical or emotional energy to be seen so much right now. i feel a bit horrible for making this decision, but i cant deal with it. my ob messaged me and asked me to go in to labor and deliver today and I said no. I just went there and even with me vomiting blood in the room, this rude doctor asked why I was crying because my baby is ok. So just because my baby is ok, that means I cant cry when I am in pain? I'm really lost. 

my inlaws and my mom want to both come around at the delivery date( which i dont even know yet) but Im telling them to come a bit later. I feel so stressed and like im pushing ppl away . not sure what im gonna do.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks nilla.

That's just awful... But im glad you guys are ok.... It's not good to get robbed but your safety is priority... Take care.


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Thanks nilla.
> 
> That's just awful... But im glad you guys are ok.... It's not good to get robbed but your safety is priority... Take care.

thank you. I was so angry last night I wanted to wait outside with a knife for them to come back. looked like their load was too heavy and they put stuff in the back stacked like they were going to come back. Nt only that, they pretended to be home owners we believe. They brought our trash bins from the front yard all the way to the backyard I guess to not look suspicious. I am home alone and its not something i want to be paranoid about. but my hubby brought be back to reality with the whole knife thing. I do want him to buy me a stun gun or whatever u call it. I already have a pink pepper spray gun (in the shape of a small gun) but i dont know where it is at the moment.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Why do the unfortunate blow-outs happen when more important things are due to be expected? Was there no other people around to see what happened at all, surely the schools CCTV may have picked something up too. Where abouts are you from, nilla?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww nilla that's just so awful!! I can't imagine how un merging it must be!! And the docs sound as bad there as they are here! Some times I really think they forget they are dealing with real people and real problems... there so inconsiderate and just so damn rude. I refused to go to my last appointment as I felt pretty shitty at the time too but just re arranged it. 
I'd Defo feel as you do. If they can't take you seriously about being poorly why make things easy for them??
I'd Defo agree with smartie and contact the school and see if there cctv picked anything up, the worst they can say is no. Or at the very least they can release the footage to police if they have no one on site that can review it ( you have to have a licence here to view and make copies of cctv. Not sure if it's the same world wide) 

So I had my glucose test today, said if I haven't had a call by the end of the day tomorrow it means there's no issue. She took my fundal(not sure if that's right???) height and said I'm measuring about 29 and should be 28 but she's wouldn't be overly concerned about it!!

Hope everyone is well

Oh pic of Adams clothes and stuff looked lovely, gifts are great arnt they, and even better when they are very practical haha
My mother keeps buying alsorts, kids got more clothes than and OH put together haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nilla :hugs:

I'm so sorry about the Dr being rude to you. The other day with my ligament pains that sent me to Dr the nurse also said I'm not bleeding and baby is moving so I should not worry. It turned out to be nothing serious but still I was in pain and needed a bit more comfort.

I'm so sorry for all the troubles you are going through - it is not fair and I hope it resolves soon so that you can feel better :hugs:

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Omg I can't keep drinks inside me longer than 20 minutes before needing to pee it out. Went for a wee an hour ago, went to MIL's, had a cuppa 15 mins ago and was busting for the toilet as soon as I got back.


----------



## nilllabean26

a maternity nurse just called my husband pleading for him to have me come in and for me to call her. havent called, but i agreed to go to my growwth scaan tomorrow that i was supposed to go to today. that is the only thing i am agreeing to now. 

thanks guys. and its not like that... there is a fence(schools fence is metal.. the one we have is like a broken down wood fence where people can easily sneak in. and the school is a bit deeper.. the houses are more towards the edge of the street. so even if the school did have cameras, they wouldnt be able to catch anything. Its a fairly big house as well so a lot of space to hide n wat not. we are getting cameras installed soon though. 





the extra land part we cannot even reach. the seller paid my husband money to have all the crap removed because they didnt do it. There is a pool/pond that we didnt know of because its just a whole bunch of metal scraps, wood,fencing etc. so the orange line i drew is where its difficult to even go further. So anyone or any bad kid or watever could easily sneak from the back as well. but these guys came from the front because I heard them. out of school view


anywho. thanks for the suggestions and i will tty all soon. gl to u all and will speak soon.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck to you too hun and let us know about your scan tomorrow if you feel up for it :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Trying my best to catch up on all the posts on my stupid phone :dohh: 

Nilla :hugs: I hope things look more up for you soon! I know what it's lke to feel depressed and then ontop of that have horrible things happen! :growlmad: just make sure to take care of yourself! And let people know when you just can't do it and need help and more support! :hugs:

Ps will update how my scan went today ect when I get Kian bathed, story time then bed! Haha and actually go charge my phone aswell the battery is almoast gone :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

So went away on the plane to get to the hospital for my growth scan because apparently they can't do it in our hospital :dohh: 

Baby is looking healthy and in proportion but she is measuring a little larger then average :help: :haha: even though they said that it may just be a sudden growth spurt and that she may go back to average size as the weeks go on , and that does make sense as bump this past month since my last scan has suddenly ballooned! :haha: I still can't help but crap myself slightly :haha: as I mean Kian was only 6.15 when he was born and as much as I loved labour and giving birth ... Well it hurt like a b*tch :haha: and he was so tiny!! I can't imagine how sore it will be with a larger baby!! :help: :dohh:

Like I said baby is looking perfectly healthy as usual but my fluid is a little low... They said it's not low enough atm to worry about but it needs to be kept an eye on so I'm not really worried tbh but knowing me I may wake up tomorrow and be a nervous wreck :dohh: It has annoyed me though as I'm sure I don't need to tell you about how crappy my midwife and only midwife in the damn place has been so far with all her mistakes and lack of care :growlmad: but I've said to her several times over this past month that I have every now and then be leaking fluid... And all she said was something along the lines of it will just be discharge or urine , even though I said that yes I have had an increase in discharge but it's not that! I can tell the difference, and I sure as hell know it isn't pee it's just different ... But yet again my concerns where just brushed off and now all of a sudden since my last scan where everything including fluid level was perfect now it's slightly low..... Coincidence?

Thankfully one of the midwifes who I had when I was pregnant with my first (who was amazing!) has now come off maternity leave and is working part time atm so I am going to phone her asap and tell her about this to see what she says! :thumbup: 

I swear to God ( I know it's not serious just now and not to be concerned about apparently) but if what I have been leaking could even possibly be amniotic fluid of whatever you call it :dohh: and that stupid cow of a midwife just basically ignored me yet again! I will drop kick that ************************** !! :haha: In all seriousness though what if it was badly low today when I went for the scan and it was her fault I hadn't been examined when I voiced my concern in the first place.. What then!? How the hell I supposed to trust this woman after everything and now possibly this?! :growlmad: If it's possible I may ask now that there is another midwife , who is actually good at her job on (part time) if I could just be seen by her from now on and not the other one ... :S can you do that? Also anyone else had fluid be slightly low then go back to normal and not go worse? Typing it all out has actually made me slightly worried now :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

P.s sorry for the long ass post :dohh: 

Also here is a wee photo we got today of our not so little lady! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww beautiful picture. 
As far as I know your well with in your rights to request a new midwife. If you explain all the issues to someone I can't imagine they would make you carry on seeing her. That's just ridiculous. Or even just have a word with the other midwife and let her know how ur feeling. I'd have thought she would only be more than happy to help you, especially if you have a history with her xx
Hope you got it sorted x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad that for the most part everything went well with your appointment Sarah.

I agree you are within your rights to ask for someone who will take better care of you. I've not heard you say one good thing about the current mid wife and I cannot believe that she has not been reprimanded for her careless behaviour. I also understand it being a small town (like mine) and that you don't want to cause troubles for anyone but your baby has to come first and the midwife needs to pick up the slack!!! :growlmad: Sorry I got mad a bit 

Hopefully when you call the new mid wife and explain everything to her she would be willing to take you on as her patient even though she is part time. I really hope she can help and give you better care. Leaking fluids should not be taken lightly and the other midwife should have at least done some kind of check or ordered a scan / test to determine whether it was just discharge or urine.

FX and let us know what the other midwife - the better one :D - says


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies :flower: she was actually doing house visits when I phoned so she said she would get back to me asap , I let her know briefly about the slightly low fluids and that's what I wanted to talk about so fingers crossed I'll get to speak to her soon about it :thumbup: and then possibly be brave enough to say I don't want to see the other midwife :S :haha:

Oh also managed to get technically...ish :haha: our first family photo of four! <3 
Kian actually fell asleep cuddling into baby bump which I found too cute not to take a pic! (Despite feeling and looking like crap :dohh: hence the black and white so I don't look so deathly ill :haha: ) also oh decided to pull a silly ass face instead of smiling :dohh: :haha: but still love it! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww lovely pic x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is such a lovely pic Sarah! You look wonderful so no more talking about looking like crap etc. That is an order young lady :argh:


----------



## Sarah1508

pink_phoenix said:


> Aww lovely pic x

Thank you :flower: 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> That is such a lovely pic Sarah! You look wonderful so no more talking about looking like crap etc. That is an order young lady :argh:

:haha: thanks and yes sir! .... :angelnot: Or mam even :dohh: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl:
I feel like I should be able to sleep now... But no I have to work for about 3 more hours :(


----------



## nilllabean26

so after contemplating on whether or not to go to my appt today, i decided to go. The sonographer was pretty nice and once evrything was done, she said she wanted to show the doctor some videos and he would come right back. 

30 minutes go by and I leave to find someone and ask why its taking so long. I was anxious because last time i waited that long for results, they came back with 'bad' news about his condition. 

A different sonogrpaher laughed it off an sai they were just busy. I wasnt buying it, but i went back to my room anyway.

doctor came back and told me he wanted me to lie back down so they could do some more monitoring. I asked why and for them to tell me what was wrong.

To make a long story short... measuring under... umbilical cord is exerting too much energy for what it needs to be doing(forgot medical terminology n wat not)... left off by saying that higher chance of placenta disintegrating.. still birth.. low birth wait. 

then said he wanted me to be seen 3 times a week( nto two like my ob said).. the thir visit was for something else. cant remember. kind of in and out with listening to him. was way too much for me. 

Looks like I would be a horrible person not going to any further appts... im really scared


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Nilla, I'm so sorry. I'm glad you went for the u/s so that they could pick up that there is a problem and treat it.

I know it probably isn't what you wanted or feel up for but I think you should go for your extra appointments however hard it may be. That way they can keep a close eye on you and baby and make sure you are both fine.

I hate that you are going through such a rough time! I have faith though that your little boy will be just fine and a few short weeks you'll be holding him with the heart ache and pain a distant memory :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful pictures (sonos and family photo) Sarah... Glad your appointment went well and not so little lady is doing great.


----------



## mdscpa

pink_phoenix said:


> Oh pic of Adams clothes and stuff looked lovely, gifts are great arnt they, and even better when they are very practical haha
> My mother keeps buying alsorts, kids got more clothes than and OH put together haha

Thanks Pink. Gifts are great!!! If only all the people we know can sponsor all the baby's needs for the first year. :haha: I still love buying stuff we like for Adam though...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww nilla I'm so sorry its so rough for you at the minute but Defo agree that attending as many appointments as you can is best option. Also agree that in a few short weeks you will have a beautiful little baby in your arms and looking forward to a wonderful future :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Nilla :hugs: I'm so sorry you are having to go through all this worry! I will keep you and little one in my thoughts and prayers <3 it must be so so tough but try your best to keep possitive and to echo what the other ladies said above think that it will all be over soon enough and you will have your beautiful little baby safe in your arms and all this worry will seem like a distant memory :hugs:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

My 28 week MW appointment (weight + bloods) is on Wednesday but I've got my whooping cough vaccine 15 mins beforehand, is that not going to affect my blood results at all?


----------



## kit603

Lovely photos Sarah :) Glad your appointment went well, I'm also measuring ahead with a large baby and I'm quite nervous about it. Fingers crossed for us both! x 

Nilla - So sorry to hear that you're going through so much stress right now :hugs: It's good that they've picked the issue up so that they can monitor you though x 

Smartie - No idea about the vaccine interfering with your blood work but mention it to your midwife and if it's a problem I'm sure she will just get you to come back. Or you could phone up before hand and ask the question then if necessary you can re-arrange one of the appts? 

I had another appt. with my midwife on Friday and the results of my 28 week bloods were back and I'm anaemic so they're prescribing iron tablets (3 x daily) and she's said if the pain I keep getting in my hips, groin and pelvis area isn't any better by my next appt. in a couple of weeks time then she'd like to refer me for physiotherapy - she said that some pressure is normal (particularly in pelvis) but I shouldn't be experiencing the pain that I've been in.

Getting started on the nursery this weekend - we've finally finished moving everything that was in that room into the other spare room and we've cleared out loads of stuff we don't need any more. We've done the painting we needed to do and my dad is coming to wallpaper one of the walls and put borders up on the other three tomorrow. Excited :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry Smartie, I don't know about the tests either. Fx that it doesn't affect anything so that you don't habe to reschedule!

Kit, glad overall things are looking good. I have a lot of pelvic pain too but my GP said it's ligaments and nothing I can do. So I'm just trying to take it easy. Hopefully your pain eases soon. Have fun with the nursery :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

27 Weeks Bump Pic aka 1st bump of 3rd tri :yipee:

https://i.imgur.com/XONtUb1.jpg


----------



## kit603

Lovely bump photo! :)

I love looking at everyone else's bump pics... I swear I just look fatter :blush:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Kit :D
I perv on others' bumps and if allowed I would spend a lot of time rubbing it :haha:

You should do a bump puc for us, I'm sure you don't look fat


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ha ha yeah I'm like that with bumps too 

Quick Question... does anyone else find that baby's kicks/movements are painfull? Had a few occasionally in the past but everyone if felt today has been pretty sharp, a few even had me doubled over. 
Was just wondering if that was normal. It's below belly button height so not like she's digging into ribs or anything. Just been sore


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Fingers crossed please ladies [-o&lt;


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Well, that was scary. I was having "BH"s from 1pm after a poo yesterday. Took DD to SIL's at 5, come home and the tightenings were coming every 5 minutes lasting 25 seconds. Ran a bath at 6:30 and that settled them. Come 8:15pm, watching The Walking Dead and they were coming every 2 seconds lasting 45+ seconds. I rang triage at 10:50pm and admitted at 11:30pm. Hooked on the monitor and I was still have 5 contractions in 10 minutes starting from 20 on TOCO then strengthening to 60. 

Had internal and cervix was still closed (thank God) then had a FfN test which came back negative, with still a percentage of preterm labour at 1 in 50 chance before I'm 34 weeks. Them results are only viable for up to 2 weeks but still gives no full indication of what could happen. Urinalysis came back for protein+++ too. They wanted to me stay tonight to but I couldn't leave OH with DD missing another days work.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is scary!!! So are you going home now? 

I hope little miss stays put for a while still :hugs:

I'm sorry for being so quiet! Work has been insane and not letting up soon. I'm on the FB group too and just thought I'd let you know that 1st June Bug was born at 32+1 yesterday :) so far mom and little man is doing great.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I've been home since 4pm, just caught up on sleep as I only had 2.5 hours lastnight/this morning. 

OH wasn't coping too well, he was VERY pale and shaky lastnight. 

Ooh, that's good news :) Glad they're both doing okay :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Shame I can imagine that it must have been very scary for you both. 
Glad you got some rest :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

That was a real scare Smartie.... Praying you and your little one will be safe. Take care of yourself hun... <3


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hope ur ok smartie 
Pass best wishes on to our first little june bug :hugs: so exciting


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats to the 1st June bug..... Hope she returns in BnB to keep everyone updated :D Praying the best for her and her baby.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

It's a water infection which has started me off :( The bottom of my back feels so swollen, still getting regular tightenings. I've been prescribed Trimethoprim, read the leaflet and it states "DO NOT TAKE IF YOU ARE PREGNANT OR BREASTFEEDING" doesn't have the extra 'unless consulted by a doctor'. I had 400mg yesterday without knowing as MW gave me them, so now I'm stuck with what to do.


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry to hear that Smartie... I just googled the med and i found this:

_"Trimethoprim is an ingredient often found in drugs used to treat urinary tract infections, such as Bactrim and Septra). Trimethoprim is not a good option during pregnancy because it blocks the effects of folic acid. Folic acid is crucial during pregnancy and preconception because it reduces your baby's risk of developing neural tube and other birth defects.

If you have no other choice and must take one of these drugs, be sure to take your daily prenatal vitamin as well. Research suggests that taking a daily folic acid supplement of at least 400 micrograms (prenatal vitamins generally contain twice this amount) can overcome the blocking effects of trimethoprim."_

Speak to your Dr. and make sure you are taking folic acids or prenatal vitamins to counter the effect of trimethoprim. I'm no doctor but based on what i searched this is what they do. And mostly it is more dangerous when you took them before 12 weeks when the baby is still developing neural tubes etc.

https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-safe-to-take-antibiotics-during-pregnancy_1362964.bc

https://www.uktis.org/docs/trimethoprim.pdf


----------



## kit603

Sorry to hear about all your stress Smartie :hugs: Hope you're ok xx No advice about the medication, but if you're worried definitely give your doctor a call and I'm sure they'll be able to reassure you.

Congratulations on the birth of our first June bug! :) Could someone send me the link for the fb group? I meant to join after the first tri (as I didn't want anyone to catch on) and then totally forgot :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

You think they would be better at knowing what you can and can't take wouldn't you! 
I had an emergency dentist appointment yesterday, sat and waited for over an hour, then finally got seen and was in there all of two mins. I have an abcess and he won't take tooth out with out xray and won't xray while pregnant, which I complety understand but I've had plenty out in the past with no xray first. Just feel a bit duped as I waited so long, then he prescribed me antibiotics so I asked if they were safe during pregnancy, to which he snatched the prescription back off me and changed it..........erm hello!!! You clearly knew
So doubled checked with pharmacist and he said these are ok, can already feel a water infection coming on, only had 3 frigging tablets


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I haven't taken any vitamins or folic acid all pregnancy as they made my MS awful. 
I'm going to risk going without for today and just top up on the co-codamol they gave me for pain until tomorrows MW appointment as it's at 10:35am. I'm going to be a right mess - vaccination, bloods with additional back pain on top. Probably fall ill for the day. I wonder if my urine tests show something completely different to what the hospitals show. I had a MW appointment under 3 weeks ago and my urine was clear so something has sparked it badly. I don't have any symptoms of a UTI other than the sore back, but that started with my contractions when I laid on my side while being monitored. So glad it's OH's day off. My BP was 118/66 at 00:05am then 129/71 at 11:30am so I'm thinking maybe I'm entering early stages of preeclampsia, my eldest sister had it with her pregnancy so there's a risk for me.

I think nowadays it's whatever is the cheapest they palm you off with and expect you to take it out of naivety as it's prescribed by medical specialist. What if you wear more than one radiation apron for safety? Abscesses certainly aren't very nice to keep. Especially for another 12 weeks.


----------



## pink_phoenix

It's not really bad to be honest. I just tried my luck with getting it taken out. If it gets bad i'll just go back again and get them to take it out without an xray. I don't know if dentists have them vests but with already having ct scans and stuff I think I'd have said no anyway. 
I looked up about the amoxicillin he gave and they said there ok but only take if necessary and in all honesty I doubt it's gonna make much of a difference till the tooth comes out. The top has come off and left the roots in so it's like an open wound, can take antibiotics till I'm rattling but just gonna come back isn't it?

How are you feeling now? Are you still having the contractions? I really hope it's not pre eclampsia. My sister had that with baby number 5 and she was a poorly bugger! Hope ur MW is keeping a good eye on you too. Urine samples sometimes can be just dodgy, I had one that showed traces of blood and no one could give me any answers as to why or If it was common or not, everyone had a different opinion. Seen as last few have come back fine I assume my body must have spat it's dummy out for the day x


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahh so much to catch up on idk where to start! :dohh: 

First of congrats to our first June bug! Hope mummy and baby are both doing well :flower: 

Smartie hope your BH ease off soon! I had a bad night of it for about 12 hours a few weeks back tmi but it was actually a bit of a Uti and dehydration and well bad constipation :shy: :haha: that started it off but couldn't get a hold of my midwife so just had to wait it out :dohh: quite scary though when they get worse and closer together because you start doubting weather they are BH or actually contractions! I haven't had any so scarily bad since just regular BH so hopefully you won't get any more either fingers crossed :hugs: as for the being prescribed something that says in block bold capitals "DO NOT TAKE WHILE PREGNANT OR BREASTFEEDING" I thought it was only my dumb ass practice that could make such an awfull mistake , I was actually prescribed ones like that for something else and luckily spotted the mistake! doesnt make you trust them much tbh when they are making mistakes like that... And it's actually quite a common thing to happen here locally ... But don't even get me started ranting on that! :growlmad: haha 

Pink when I had that toothache a couple of months back it actually turned out to be an abscess caused by my wisdom tooth growing in sideways into another part of my gum and cheek :sick: like you they where going to give me an x Ray but I refused and then they where going to give me the medication but before I left they changed there mind and where like oh wait you can't take them while pregnant so I ended up having to just gargle cooled boiled water with lots of salt in it several times a day till the pain eased off a bit! It worked a treat for me :thumbup:

Hope I haven't missed anyone out! Will double check later as I have to shoot just a now! :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks Sarah, they did suggest to gargle with salt water too but to be honest I may have mad out it was worse than what it was. Was having one of them awful emotional days, was tired, sore all over and running round after the pup. Last thing I needed was a sore tooth ha ha! 
I was more miffed that they wouldn't take it out to be honest after id sat there over an hour. 
They refused to do the xray them selves which was a bit of a shock as I've had a few teeth out before with no x ray so I thought they would be a bit more on the ball about the meds. I got the prescription but my OH is now taking them. He had a tooth out last week and it's really infected but his doc is being an arse hole about giving him antibiotics so after just taking two and already feeling like I had a uti coming on I gladly passed them onto him. 
I know ur not ment to use other people's meds but it's only amoxicillin. We checked he can take it with all his current meds. 
How's things with you? Has the other better midwife been in touch yet?
Sorry If you have already said. Finding it hard to keep up with everything at min, my mind has gone to mush haha


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Pink - Have you not got any pressure at all in your gum? Or swelling in your jaws or anything? Surely they'd be able to see how bad it is without an xray anyway. Just being stubborn. I dunno, it'll depend on how long your course of anti-b's are, they say it takes up to 3 days for them to actually get into the system and make any effect but varies on dosage. Open roots urgh, please say no nerves are showing! Ouchie!

I'm still having front contractions, with a sharp pain on the right side, just not as frequently. Back aches and I'm feeling really heavy. Consultant (not my original one disappointedly) told me to go back up if my waters break/leak, if I have blood or a show. I would have been given steroid shots if the L&D suites weren't full, but the FfN test made them wait too and another will be booked for 2 weeks. Did she make it to term or not? Luckily mine was induced between 39-40 weeks, her fluid retention was awful. I read the notes the hospital wrote and I don't even think they're sure about the UTI either. "Seen at M2 with abdo pain. ?UTI - proteins - MSU *tick* Prescribed (whatever that says - doesn't look same as what I've got) 200mg's BD. To keep (whatever that says) appt as arranged." They need to learn to write English and not in their own little language. Your body just wanted to change up the results a bit lol. Thought blood means a UTI but further up, surprised you didn't have any pain. DD1 will be pleased when we go to MW tomorrow though, everytime we go out she always asks if I need the pee sample pot :haha: when we went for the scan she told me to take it as well. For some reason they fascinate her. 

Sarah - Thank you, me too - bringing worries from all of my family, sister and mum think I won't make it past 36 weeks but that's more satisfying that 28. Preterm labour can start with BH, doesn't matter if they're painful or not. Mine primarily started after I had a poo. Doctor and MW were amazed how I was having 5 in 10 minutes for the entire time of being monitored but not dilating from it. I do hope that reflects my labour this time, because I went through it with ease. Surely they would know if it's a safe medication though, they run everything through a computer first like a GP so it would have said before being prescribed for side effects and the "do nots". Especially working in a specific area of a hospital too, you'd have thought they'd have more knowledge.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

You can see my weight increase, also a noticeable drop.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I feel so unwell :nope:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies, I'm terribly sorry for being so quiet these past few days. Work has been hectic and the deadlines are even crazier. I cannot cope but somehow I manage if that makes sense.

Pink, I hope you can get some relief as tooth ache is the worst. 

Smartie, I'm sorry your not doing well. Do you think contractions are picking up again or what are you feeling hun?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I just feel really sick and not myself. I haven't been able to eat properly today just pick. Just after I wrote that post I felt like I was about to have diarrhoea, and passed a bit of wind and felt wet (risky business I know) so I went upstairs started to run a bath to see if I feel any better, about to sit on the toilet and notice this...

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/ZtIvpk8l.jpg
 it's not discharge as that's visible in the pic (sorry) and urine would be in the same place. I smelt it, and so did OH. It doesn't smell of anything and OH said it had a dirty smell but far from urine. So now I'm sat with a sanitary towel on waiting to see if my waters are slowly leaking.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ohh smartie!! Your really having a time of it at the minute arnt u!! 
I've had a few occasions when I've had something in my underwear that's not discharge and not urine but I've had no real pain so I wasn't worried. I hope it's not ur waters!!
Yes if I remember correctly she made it full term or pretty close, she was induced as they had trouble getting her pulse/blood pressure down but baby was perfect. 
I'd be terrified in your situation, can't believe how strong and sensible you are being, I'd be losing the plot! Really keeping fingers crossed for you that everything is good and little one stays put untill she's ment to arrive. 
I've got a bit of pressure in my gum and it's a bit swollen but it's been like that for a while to be honest so am sure few more weeks won't do any harm!!

Awww wunna :hugs: I hope your not over doing it! Work shouldn't be putting so much onu the buggers


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink, work doesn't care abou me I'm afraid :( oh well...

Smartie, I read your birth story a while ago and you said you had to potty a few times last time around. I hope your not going into labour and that your tummy is just a bit unwell and not waters. Please keep us updated and take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Shilo

I've gotten so many random friend requests on the FB page I made for the June Bugs group it's hard to keep straight who is from here and who is some random creeper. So if you would like to join the Facebook group, please send me a PM here on bnb with a link to your FB and I'll get you set up.


----------



## pb921124

Hey ladies! Haven't been on this site in a while because its been so busy with work and getting ready for baby but was thinking about you ladies and thought I'd check. 


Was able to go back a little and catch up on the last month. 

Nilla- hope you and baby are ok. Sending best wishes your way. 

Smartie - I'm sorry that your going through these scares. I'm sending good vibes your way to help reinforce that everything ok. I was experiencing something similar to your leaking and it wasnt urine or cm. My dr. Sent me to the hospital were they did a strip test to check if the fluid was amniotic or not and it came back negative. Maybe they can do something similar for you.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## mdscpa

*
Here's my 29 Weeks Bumpdate:


Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/2dhfwgx.jpg​

For comparison, 18 weeks vs. 29 weeks


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/xm9aw1.jpg​

Baby's hand from 8-29 weeks

https://i59.tinypic.com/14cxgz5.gif


​*


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, smartie so sorry about all the scares you have right now. Hope you feel better soon.... :hugs: :friends:


----------



## Sarah1508

Hope everything is okay smartie! Will keep checking to see if you update us today, praying your little baby stays in there for another while longer :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

How are you feeling now Smartie :hugs:

AFM: Check up at the clinic this morning. All seems well and fundal height at 28 weeks = 33 cm :shock: I know this is not a lot to go by but kind of makes me think this little guy might not be so little at all :haha:
Traces of protein in my urine but my blood pressure was 102/61 which is my normal and is considered lowish so nobody is worried about the proteins. Will just monitor my blood pressure a bit closer.
Other than that feeling great


----------



## eppgirl

Haven't posted in a while sorry! Been kinda busy and stressed.
Update on me and my boys -
First off, they're measuring ahead of schedule, at 28 weeks my fundal height is 40 cm, and everything is looking good.
Started having contractions 3 weeks ago off and on, so I've been put on modified bed rest which is kinda hard with an almost 18 month old :/ Especially since he's been having very clingy days lately.
I hate not being able to pick up my little boy. :(


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wunna : no Defo not a little guy haha, mine was measuring about 29cm at my glucose blood test thing and that was last week so I'd imagine by now it's gone up slightly. MW said that it's not massively acurate and would get a better idea at next scan as fundal heigh also measures fluid and placenta. 
Made me a little concerned as bigger than expected babies can mean diabetes but not herd from them about bloods and they said would only hear if there was an issue so Defo taking no news as good news in this case haha! 

Eppgirl: aww what a nightmare, I bet ur more stressed now than if you Wernt on bed rest!! Hoping everything with your little men goes perfect


----------



## eppgirl

Pink- Yep, pretty much &#128547; I just don't know what to do either as I have absolutely no one that can help me other than hubby, and he has to work. And of course, now that I can't do housework, nesting has hit me, hard. I want so badly to get everything ready for the babies. I guess I have to settle for my hubby doing it :(


----------



## Sarah1508

^ hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Gah my pregnancy mood swings some days are really annoying me now :dohh: ive been "clinically depressed" since I was a young teenager and actually only found medication that worked about a year and a half ago, along with getting counciling etc, so basically these mood swings (like one second feeling irritated and so p*ssed off for no reason to then feeling like I could burst out crying to then being fine two seconds later sometimes ) is just like woahhh! Messing with my head a bit because when I'm feeling all these irrational emotions when they happen I start to think "omg am I heading for a relapse again" and it just panics me :dohh: sorry if none of that made sense but I does to me :haha: anyone else experiencing something similar?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Well I feel a lot better today, managed to eat something too. 

Had my vaccine which has given me a super sore arm, and all bloods taken. Also, my urine came back clear according to MW, BP 100/60 which means it's dropped from the admission. I felt damp at 4:30am but half asleep so checked it in the morning and it looked yellow-y, so I wrapped it and took it to MW appointment, and she wasn't even interested in the slightest at looking at it. I put a fresh one one and felt the odd "excretion" (yack!) throughout the day as I was shopping and checked it now and it has yellow-y brown areas and smells REALLY sweet.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I'm just stuck in a predicament. I have no-one to take care of DD tomorrow if I go to the hospital tonight as OH is risking his job with extra time off. He's only entitled to 12 hours in total for antenatal appointments which has been for scans and then whole day on the Tuesday. 


Spoiler


----------



## Sarah1508

^ that looks exactly like what I've been getting for months now like looks like snot a bit :sick: :haha: my midwife didn't listen when I told her so I went to my doctor instead and they took a swab but everything came back clear so really didn't get an answer there tbh till I asked a decent midwife that's just stared back and she said it could be little bits of mucus plug but not to worry because it can fall out a bit then regenerate itself ? :shrug: also with the leaking you have been having I have been having exactly the same for about a month now on and off its like water tbh but smells funny... Idk how else to describe it :dohh: I did question a midwife about it and she said that it could be waters leaking but there is apparently some water or something before actual babys amniotic fluid if that makes sense? (Dw if it didn't because it didn't make sense to me either :haha: ) but she said any time it does happen to get in contact with her to have a check over just to be safe! :thumbup: still not totally convinced on the explanation though as in my last scan babys fluid was slightly low (not worryingly the said) but still it's a bit of a coincidence that babys fluid has been fine in every other scan now the month ive been leaking this water like stuff babys fluid showed slightly low on the scan? :shrug: thankfully have another scan booked in a couple weeks time and haven't leaked since before last scan so phew! Hope everything is okay with you and they find out what's going on, just be persistent and make sure they don't fob you off! :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww smartie I really hope you continue to feel better! 
The bloody MWs some times I find so confusing. And irritating that they never seem too concerned about anything but Defo agree keep on at them so u don't get fobbed off 

Sarah I always had trouble with depressions and moods and finally since this pregnancy got a definitive answer to having bi polar and it's very similar to what you describe, and have Defo found that pregnancy has made it worse especially the first few weeks and recently. I refused any meds only as I thought it wouldn't be the best time to start. And only reached out as I felt my self relapsing to how I got a few years ago when I really suffered bad. Got my self into money trouble, stopped going to work, shut my self away and started drinking!! Was a bad time and really struggled to get back on track, and felt I was heading back that way early days of this pregnancy! Hand in there hun you will soon have your little one to hold in your arms and I'm sure along with the rest of your lovely family it will make the troubles a little easier. I'm always about if u need a chat

Eppgirl : yeah my nesting kicks in now and then but it's not to much a constant thing, more here and there but I find if I start I can't stop and would most certainly feel bad not being able to do anything, think while pregnant your limited to ways of getting out frustrations like you would normally and cleaning and tidying seems to be your only option so extra frustrating when you can't do it! And when OH does it I find my self going behind him and doing it as he doesn't do it my way haha
OCD certainly has a lot to answer for


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Spoken to 2 of my sisters separately and mum (+ extra sister) - one of my sisters had a preemie at 24+6 weeks said "That's what my pad looked like when I was in hospital that Wednesday till Friday and then the Friday I was back in having Tynesha Saturday morning" - she wasn't given steroids either. Telling me to ring. 

My eldest sister said she'd come from Lincoln to pick DD up tomorrow before OH goes to work if I'm not back by then.

My mum told me to do what I think and feels best, then shown my other sister the pics and her first response was "what's that? Her waters? Has baby poo'ed inside her?"

Charging phone up, will ring assessment unit and see what they have to say.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Keep us updated smartie if you can
Will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thinking of you smartie.


----------



## Sarah1508

pink_phoenix said:


> Sarah I always had trouble with depressions and moods and finally since this pregnancy got a definitive answer to having bi polar and it's very similar to what you describe, and have Defo found that pregnancy has made it worse especially the first few weeks and recently. I refused any meds only as I thought it wouldn't be the best time to start. And only reached out as I felt my self relapsing to how I got a few years ago when I really suffered bad. Got my self into money trouble, stopped going to work, shut my self away and started drinking!! Was a bad time and really struggled to get back on track, and felt I was heading back that way early days of this pregnancy! Hand in there hun you will soon have your little one to hold in your arms and I'm sure along with the rest of your lovely family it will make the troubles a little easier. I'm always about if u need a chat

Snap the first bit of pregnancy my hormones where everywhere! And then second tri calmed down a bit and now third tri is here it's like boom! They're back! :dohh: :hugs: that sounds just awfull my only saving grace if you can call it that is that (even though it started when I was really little so much so that I can't remember being any other way tbh ) but I only really got bad when I was about 14 and diagnosed and given tablets that sent me through the roof tbh and I relapsed a few times between the ages of 14 to 16ish so at least i was young enough that I didn't really have the money to get into money troubles etc! Same to you :hugs: it will all be worth it in the end! Haha just got to whenever I have bad feelings to try to distinguish properly wether they are just raging hormones or the depression creeping in more! Can be difficult to figure out sometimes :dohh: but got to try my best! :thumbup: and thanks :flower: same goes to you if you ever need a chat I'm just a pm away :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I can't ever really remember being any other way if I'm honest. Always been a moody stubborn little bugger but got bad towards my teens. It's Defo hard to figure out if it's pregnancy or just me I agree with that 100%. 
But yeah ur right will be worth it in the end xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

I really REALLY wish OH would realise what a selfish, lazy, self centred piece of shit his ex wife is! 
Asked if we would drop kids off cos she's still pissed from last night and as she's planned something for tomorrow she can't be arsed picking them up early tomorrow morning as planned she seems to think it should be my job.......remember what u told us when we were snowed in and asked if u could drop the kids???? Let me remind u.....oh well they just won't come then!! Well how does JOG ON U LAZY FAT DISGUSTING excuse for a mother sound eh??
U dragging ur sorry arse out of bes early tomorrow doesn't effect the kids but u refusing to drop them off and making snide comments about them not seeing their father does. 
P.s I'm not a taxi service for when u wanna go get pissed and throw ur self round men at ur local inbreed pub and arnt capable of picking your own kids up. Ur a 35 year old woman with two kids, nout time u remembered that and put them first for a change.....

I'm 28 weeks pregnant in constant pain, swollen up like a balloon and got more important things to be doing like sorting all my stuff out for the brain surgeon appointment I have this weekend to finally get an answer to how I'm actually having my baby. Sorry if I'm not jumping for joy that u expect me to run round after u 

Ok rant over

So annoying, some people just shouldn't be allowed to breed


----------



## mdscpa

So we finally got seen by our doc after 7 weeks from our last appointment and scan. I had urine and blood tests again but they're also gonna check if i have hepa we didn't wait for the result because we were asked to go back again next Saturday for my 2nd Tetanus Toxoid (TT) vaccine. I was supposed to get it today but i got cold and been coughing for 2 days now thank God i don't have a fever. :dance: 

We asked for another scan and baby is still a boy!!!! :dance: He is measuring exactly 2 weeks ahead making my due date on June 4, 2015 (but will stick with my real due date :dance:). He is weighing 1,731 grams and is on the right position, praying he won't change until birth. 

Oh, and we might look for another hospital one last time. We asked if DH is allowed inside the delivery and they said they don't have private rooms for the delivery so men are not allowed inside. Me and DH were so disappointed... I want my DH beside me, it's our first baby and I don't want him to miss that day. FX we find one.

*Potty Shot:


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/2agwa36.jpg​

Adam's face: - look at that chin and his chubby little cheeks 


Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/2zsd5s8.jpg​

Results:


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/8zl893.jpg

https://i57.tinypic.com/2nuljte.jpg​
*​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah ladies I feel so far behind with all that is going on here :cry: Sorry about that

Smartie, I dont see any updates from you so I hope that everything is still well with you and your little lady.

Pink, massive :hugs: I cannot imagine the frustration DH's ex is causing to you. I agree she is a grown up and should therefore behave like one and take care of her kids. Good luck at your appointment! I hope that it all goes well!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*28 WEEKS BUMP​*
https://i.imgur.com/3sgYn8R.jpg​


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely bump Pam.... Matthew is really getting big.... :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Mdscpa: aww that is such an awful thing that men arnt allowed in the delivery room, it's a shock that in this day and age that there is still places that seem to be in the stone age. 
I understand completely why they have those rules but I can imagine there is many that share your frustrations!
I hope you manage to find a hospital who will let your husband share in the experience with u x
Pictures are adorable, he's going to be a little stunner 

Wunna: thanks hun :hugs: I really think that it's just me some times and then I wind my self up thinking I'm being a knob! 
But I just can't get my head round where she gets her reasoning from...... 
I understand there my OH's kids and I knew that when I met him and had to accept that about him but what I wasn't prepared for was the usless selfish 20 odd stone of wasted skin and organs that was attached to the other side of the kids! 
Loving the bump pics x always love your updates


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Pink. I'm in the middle east that's why most hospitals won't allow it unless we find one that has a private room for delivery I know we can find one but it'll be a lot more expensive. Time to find one and change as early as possible.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Could you not ask your current hospital if they know of any where with a private room for you x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pink, yeah sure you knew he had kids but that does not mean because you love and accept them that their real mother should stop caring for them.

She better pick up her act otherwise the children will onde day become the wiser and hate her for her actions toward them.

When exactly is your appointment? Hopefully there won't be any issues with you being able to birth your baby the way you want to :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

The apointment is Tuesday morning but back where my mum and dad live so we are going to my mum and dads tomorrow and staying untill the appointment x
I've been really confident all the way along that they will agree with me but all of a sudden I've got this awful feeling there gonna tell me it has to be a c section :( bit nervous now. 
Got my actual antenatal consultant the week after so really hoping I should get some answers that help us come to a decision of how to proceed best that suits us both. 
In and idea world I'm hoping my brain surgeon is just going to laugh, agree with me complety and say a normal birth is perfectly ok


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, DH found one!!! (near DH's office). He searched all the private hospitals here and called them one by one.... phew!!!! He said he spoke to one lady and said yes it is allowed but only one person the wife's mother or her husband :yipee: She even said that all hospitals here allow it but she's definitely mistaken. We are going to visit that hospital in the next few weeks or in two weeks from today after we visit our current hospital next Saturday for my TT vaccine. :wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx that you are allowed to go your route Pink :hugs:

Daphne, I'm so glad dh found a hospital for you bith :yipee:


----------



## mdscpa

We got one more place, the hospital where one of my colleagues gave birth... On to visiting those two in two weeks time... :yipee::dance::wohoo:


----------



## Sarah1508

Gahh I've had a horrible day :cry: 

I was in the loo having a wee and Kian as per usual followed me in, he happened to be playing with a ball and as I was turned around from him the ball fell in the bath tub, so he started opening the shower door to reach it (which he would have been able to do quite easily as its not a deep bath) but as he opened the shower door and only the tinyest bit as well it came flying off the hinges and cracked me in the back/shoulder blade area as I was still facing my back to it because I was at the sink. Kian got such a fright that he froze still between me and the door so I had to quickly decide to swing my body round of that makes sense? :dohh: and try catch it with my hands so it wouldn't crack Kian on the head but I obviously didn't swing round as fast as I thought I could because it ended up smacking against the side of my bump :cry: 

I was in pain and phoned the midwife that was here in place of the other one being on holiday and she said I would have to come to the hospital, so I clearly panicked even more and couldn't stop crying until Kian kept petting me and saying "mummy you okay?" In such a wee concerned voice I had to just suck it up for his sake because he had already got such a fright the poor wee soul <3 anyways to try cut a long story short i managed to finally get to the hospital and was put on that monitor thingy to check the heartbeat and movements and also to check if I was having contractions, at first she said baby's heartbeat was a little fast but after literally a few minutes it calmed down and after being strapped up for 20-30 minutes everything showed up okay thank God , the only thing was that she found blood in my urine... But I forgot to ask if that could be because of the knock or I could have had it anyway? So have to wait on the results back from the lab on that one but as for now I am just sore and sensitive where I have a bruise on my back and tummy, quite achy tbh so don't see me getting any sleep tonight :dohh: midwife also said that if I don't feel right at any point tonight or feel any tightening etc to phone her asap so I can breathe a sigh of relief that everything seems okay so far but at the same time in still quite worried tbh .... :cry: 

I'm also really pissed off tbh because since moving into this house so many things have happened! You see we rent the house and the previous tenant before us before she moved out offered us carpets , wooden floors , wall lights a shower etc and I ended up paying her bloody £500 for it all... Yes a complete rip off!Especially since the carpets are actually starting to just lift off from the ground, the wooden floor is all scratched to f*ck bit when we came to see the stuff the floor was covered well the damaged area with a rug , the list could go on and on and I was stupid for paying her for it especially that much but the way I seen it was I needed to go into a house with flooring already in it because of Kian and at the time we couldn't afford to put any down ourselves :dohh: plus she's been a neighbour of my mothers and mine since I was little so well as silly as it may sound I trusted her not to rip me off... :growlmad: anyways to get to my point we had to sign an agreement to say we had paid her money ect and to accept the house as it was because the housing partnership has had an incident before where they let the previous tenant leave carpets and then it had fleas and the new tenants claimed for new bedding and beds etc etc, so we had to sign this or everything we had paid for would have been ripped out of that makes sense? So I realy don't know where I stand? Because the floor and carpet etc are just the little things there has been a few big ones! One being the cupboard door fell of the day after we moved it and got my oh on the head, it was lucky it was him as he was strong enough to kind of stop the blow a bit, if it was me it would have been heavy enough to knock me out! Then later when we got our living room redecorated recently the man who was doing it noticed a plug looked funny and when he checked it he came back to us and told us it was a fire hazard and we where lucky it hadn't gone into flames before now! So after that I got the rest of the plugs checked and what do you know that wasn't the only dangerous one!! And now this shower door .... I mean what if it didn't get me on the back and Kian got the blow on his head!? It is a super heavy door and it would have kocked him out cold! And then what if it had happened to be a few seconds later it happened and I was turned around my tummy would have got the full blow like my back got and even the midwife said I was lucky that didn't happen or things could have been really bad... I'm just so so angry and don't know what to do or where I stand? I mean I know we accepted the house as it was but I'm sure when there are fire hazards involved and my child almoast getting a blow to the head and my unborn baby actually getting a blow surley that kinda breaks a contract in some way? And someone should be held responsible or something? Even just to check over the house properly for us to make sure there isn't anything else!? :growlmad: God I'm just so angry I could cry :cry:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh Sarah I hope ur ok!! Stressing over a house is really the last thing you need. Glad everything seemed fine at the hospital and hope you and little kian are recovering well from the shock xx

Mdscpa Yayyyyy that's great news. Hope you get somewhere your all comfortable with xx

thanks wunna :hugs: will try and keep you all updated on what's said on Tuesday xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Sarah, I'm sorry for all your troubles :nope: Hope you do manage to get a good night's sleep tonight. Glad baby was monitored and that all seems fine :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh ive been feeling really down and even quite depressed for the past few days , gradually getting worse and worse and today has just been the worst day I've had in a while mood wise, when my oh came home from work he could see I had had a bad day because I was still in my Jammies ect so he asked what was wrong and I said that I had been feeling down for the past few days but today has been the hardest. And ever since I told him he's been acting like he hates me or something ... And tbh he's been this way for the past good while whenever I get down days, I mean he used to be so considerate and would give me cuddles to try make me feel better ect but for the past year or maybe less I feel like whenever I get my down days (they aren't that often but I do get them as I have anxiety and depression) he just acts not so loving anymore and like I've pissed him off for feeling down... :cry: and I know what yous are all going to say and I know it is probably true that he just doesn't know how to handle it sometimes when I feel bad and there is nothing he can do about it , but it just makes me feel ten times worse when he reacts like this and makes me feel like I should just keep how I am feeling sometimes to myself, which I have done in the past and have been told by him and my mum NOT to do and just tell them... But what am I supposed to do when I feel shitty enough already and I'm scared to say anything anymore because I'll just dissapoint and upset the people I love and who I know love me... :cry:

P.s thanks ladies for the replies :hugs: baby has been doing lots of movements actually more then usual! So I'm not worried about her as much anymore :thumbup: just a pain literally :dohh: as whenever she moves it hurts where the bruise on my belly is, so basically when she's been kicking it's like someone poking a bruise hard :dohh: :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww hun!! 
Really no advice other than what you already said. Men are a funny breed, they never really react in the way we expect. When I have shit days which arnt all that often OH just says 'what's up with u now' like it's all the time which pissed me off even more. So I started doing it to him, soon stopped coming out with it ha! 

Hope your ok and glad baby's been moving so much :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks pink :hugs: 

Little update ... Was feeling shooting pains last night and tbh ive had a constant ache in my belly for about twoish weeks now (like that normal kind of ache you get when baby is running out of room but x10 :dohh: ) so I took some paracetamol as the doctor has advised me to before if it gets too much and I had only really taken it and about 20 minutes later I was in the kitchen and started to feel a bit weak so I decided to go through to the livingroom to have a wee seat and just as I was standing about to sit down all of a sudden I got all hot so much so my forehead was soaked and I started to get a pounding headache as well as my ears and eyes then the lightheadedness not worse and my vision started to blur and get black spots in my vision and then I just blacked out .... It all happened so quickly that I didn't get a chance to sit down like it happened within seconds but thankfully when I passed out I was standing infring of the sofa so just a fell back onto it..... The next thing I remember is waking up and my body being thrown foward to me being violently sick everywhere and the twisting pain in my tummy was unbearable , after that the shooting pains eased off within about 15 minutes and I was just left with an extremely achy tummy , by the time I got through to the midwife because her phone was off the first several times it tried... I was feeling a bit better so nothing was done apart from being told to rest... And for the whole of last night I didn't get one wink of sleep I was so uncomfy and extremely sore and achy and lightheaded and weak feeling that this morning I decided to phone the midwife again... And I ended up spending about 5 hours at the hospital, baby is absolutely fine as always thank god but the midwife just spoke to me like a child and said "from your urine I can tell you haven't been eating or drinking enough" to which I responded "I am eating and drinking enough as is physically possible when you are constantly being sick..." Her tone just really pissed me off and she left it like that as if it was my fucking fault!! I am so so annoyed I mean does she think I want to starve my baby or something or I'm so irresponsible as to not take care of my unborn child?! And I'm just not eating or drinking enough because I don't feel like it or something!? Arghh wtf I could have slapped her! I mean has she even taken training in midwifery!? Because she as a midwife should bloody well know when you have seveere hyperemesis it is sometimes almoast impossible to drink without spewing it back up and eating your lucky if that ever stays down! If the nhs wasn't so shitty where I stayed and a certain few people actually did their jobs properly as in putting every patience care first rather then trying to save on cost and admitting people to hospital when they actually need to be there (like for me on a drip since not able to keep anything down atm) and not leaving it to the last minute when people are dangerously poorly like they have done to several people and have done to me at the begining of this pregnancy , so many people around here wouldn't be getting so ill , it's just neglect and it seems to be happening to me again... :cry: and there is little to nothing I can do about it :cry: 
The only good thing that came out of today was I went to go see my gp who is actually one of the very few good ones and I happened to take a turn in there (lightheaded etc) so it finally happened infront of someone rather then just me and my family so he decided to take my pulse rate (which he wasn't actually going to do in the first place because the midwife said all of that was fine and the messege the doctor was apparently ment to pass onto me was how I needed to get a eating and drinking routine going... I mean are you actually kidding me :dohh: I seriously sometimes don't think she even knows what hyperemesis is...) anyways when he took it it was extremly high and he was pretty concerned tbh again baby is fine but it was me he was concerned about as he knows naturally I have a slight high pulse rate anyways so it must have been pretty high for him to be concerned about it! So he's booked an appointment for me to see the other (actually nice and caring and not patronising :haha: ) midwife tomorrow , he also said that I defginetly need bed rest till then and just to take it from there when I see midwife tomorrow , so one half of me is glad that a professional finally found something! Because I am clearly not right at all and when you are constantly told oh it's just pregnancy etc you just feel like you are being paranoid and that they think you are just making it up like some sort of hypercondriact or something :dohh: :haha: but the other half of me is like "oh crap, what's wrong" but the again at the same time at least ty have more to go on now to actually figure out what it is and hopefully get something to help! Gahh sorry if none of that made sense my head is just mush atm! :haha: and please excuse all the typos!! 

How is everyone else doing? The forun seems a lot quieter recently? Hopefully means everyone one is so busy having a good time that they have no time to sit and chat! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Sarah, I'm so sorry that you are feeling ill and had such a scare!!! I wish that stupid mw would get sacked and go work as a cashier or something. She really doesn't seem to have any bedside manner at all :growlmad:

I'm glad that your GP checked you out and hopefully between him and the other mw you will get taken care of properly. 

I myself have constantly been vocal about my concerns about my heart. Extreme palpatations and then a resting heart rate over 100 bpm. Everyone seems to be like "oh you are pregnant, that is why" After I threw my toys out the cot they did more tests and caught an infection with bloods that the urine sticks did not pick up. Also lack of being able to take anti depressants are causing my anxiety and heart palpatations etc. 

Like you I really sometimes get worried about me even though baby is fine because I'm so afraid of cardiac arrest during labour etc because the Dr just wants to say it is pregnancy. 

I hope you feel better soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

30 Weeks Pregnant Bump Update


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/2uza58m.jpg​

18 Weeks vs. 30 Weeks Bump Comparison


Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/ne6w5w.jpg​

26 Weeks vs. 30 Weeks Bare Bump Comparison - I can finally see changes with my belly button :dance:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/34gpqux.jpg​

Baby's growing hands from 8 weeks to 30 weeks

https://i60.tinypic.com/ippdtz.gif​



​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so it has been uhm... I don't know how long, but I finally got to "gardening" in the nether regions... It was a mission and then some... bump in the way, then I think I have the bump to the side and BOOM a boob pops in and I loose my grip of the mirror. Anyway now I have a stiff neck and a clean shaven turkey :rofl:

If it wasn't for my big bump and u/s I would not blame DH if he did not think I was pregnant. Matthew is a little bugger at times :D
I lie on the couch and he is kicking away - I call DH to feel and then Matthew stops. Dh leaves and Matthew starts again.
I lie in the bath and have loads of fun watching him wriggle and make my belly wobble - I call DH and what does he do? HE STOPS :haha:

DH hasn't seen or felt any of his movements yet because he just doesn't seem to want to show or do anything except for me :)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Ah Sarah im so sorry about that stupid midwife!! I'm glad you will be seeing another one today though, let us know how it goes. I had really bad sickness, probably borderline hypermesis, I couldn't keep anything down and lost loads of weight. I was concerned about not eating but the doctors didn't seem bothered. Anyway, it finally subsided between 16-18 weeks and I just couldn't imagine having it the whole pregnancy. felt worse than I have ever done in my life and I have so much sympathy for you. Stupid midwife doesn't know what she is on about...im surprised she didn't just tell you to go eat some ginger...

*big hugs*


----------



## mdscpa

We finally got the result, ALL tests came back great... Urine normal, blood test normal, sugar level normal, hepa negative... :wohoo: She checked baby Adam's position and she said everything is still good, he's still head down... :yipee: 

She asked if i'm having BH and told her yeah, it's been a lot. She affirmed that at 8 months it's going to be stronger and more frequent so she gave me cyclogest (progesterone) asked her why and if it has any side effects in the baby and she said it won't affect the baby. This is to reduce pre-term labour. I really like her.... Too bad we had to change hospital.

We asked her regarding our records and told her that i'm not going to deliver our baby there. She tried to convince me not to transfer anymore. She said that my DH won't help me inside the delivery room so it's not that important and that i can handle the pain by myself if anything most of men faint. Told her that it isn't just about that and i know he can handle it. End of discussion.... :haha: Don't have to explain why....


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww glad it went well x


----------



## Sarah1508

Whoa baby! (Couldn't get a proper side view as I still don't have a long mirror of my own :dohh: :haha: )
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sarah1508

P.s thank you to everyone who took the time to reply to my long ass posts :haha: I did click the thanks button but idk why but it's not showing up on my phone? :shrug: thanks though! Haha :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Hope you feeling better now Sarah.... :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hope you are feeling better Sarah! 

Anyone hear anything from Nilla and Smartie? They've been quiet for a while now... mmm I guess the thread has kind of been quiet for a while too.

I hope all you mommies are doing okay :hugs:

AFM: I am dreading work tomorrow... my job sucks and the farther along I get into my pregnancy the shittier they seem to become!

29 Weeks Bump aka Pajama bump pic :D

https://i.imgur.com/ZmLS8Oh.jpg


----------



## Jo77

Sorry it's been a little while. Hope you're all well? 

In between settling in to our new home, decorating bedrooms and being with my niece for her chemo, I've not had a lot of spare time! 

I'm a little over 24 weeks and doing well. I have 10 weeks to go!


----------



## mdscpa

Is that the date of your cesarean, Jo77? So happy for you hun, you gonna hold your 3 little musketeers very soon..... Sorry to hear about your niece though, hopefully she is just doing fine.... :hugs:


----------



## Jo77

mdscpa said:


> Is that the date of your cesarean, Jo77? So happy for you hun, you gonna hold your 3 little musketeers very soon..... Sorry to hear about your niece though, hopefully she is just doing fine.... :hugs:

My section is scheduled for 27th June where I'll be exactly 35 weeks but there's talk of bringing it forward to 34 weeks. They'll make the decision closer to the time depending on how the babies are doing. 

Thank you. She is doing okay, considering, it's just hard where she's so young.


----------



## mdscpa

I'll be 2 days pass due on your 34th week... So maybe we'll have our babies almost at the same time.... :dance:

Prayers for her and the whole family.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hugs: for you and your niece Jo. Glad that other than that you are all doing well!


----------



## MileyMamma

Hey ladies how are you all? Sorry I have been so quiet just needed a break from my phone as I seem to be on it all the time!
I had my whooping cough jab today now I feel like rubbish and my arm hurts loads, struggling to pick up my toddler and clean the house.
Feeling more uncomfortable now, baby is still super low down and it's taking its toll on my lower back, I am measuring 2 weeks behind, my bump feels tiny and I have been getting loads of Braxton hicks, the other day I have 12 in 4 hours and was worrying but my midwife said its nothing to worry about... Is this normal?
I have my consultant scan about my low lying placenta in a week and a half, can't wait to see my little boy again but super nervous incase it hasn't moved, I am having a c section anyway but terrified of bleeding to death or needing a blood transfusion on the operating table, as it gets closer I'm getting more nervous, 8 weeks to go and hoping I get a date soon.
I havnt caught up with all the posts as there are so many but hoping your all doing well and your babies are too xx


----------



## mdscpa

MileyMamma, i read that having 4 BH in 1 hour means you have to call your doc. So i guess yours is just fine... I'm having more than 4 in an hour but every time i change position it slowly stops so i think i'm fine.... FX everything looks great at your next appointment. BTW, why are you having a C-section? Is it because of the low-lying placenta? Sorry if you answered that before i definitely missed it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah fx Mileymamma, I hope it lifted so that your anxiety can at least lift some.

I know it is hard and trust me I'm getting worried about delivery as well but the Dr's will look after you so try not to worry about that now. 

Is baby boy measuring behind on u/s or fundal height?


----------



## mdscpa

Ok ladies i think i just jinx myself when i thought everything is going smoothly. I just went to the loo and got a very dark red spot when i wiped :cry:. Nothing painful though just BH. Now i'm worried googling everything. Will keep an eye on it and see if i need to ring my doc. Really great timing when we are about to visit a new hospital on Saturday.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MDSCPA, I've replied in the birthing thread to your post. Still hoping you are okay and that you an update us soon :hugs:

AFM: So I've been playing around a bit going through all my bump pics and I did a little compare my bumps from 4 weeks until the latest at 29 :D

https://i.imgur.com/SBKQk9H.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Doing fine Wunnabubba, thanks. So far there's nothing there after last night's scare. Little boy is moving alot so i know he is just fine maybe he just wanted to clean his hotel before he plans on leaving it in about 9 weeks or so.

I like your bump comparison will do the same soon....


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Wow, I've a lot to catch up on! So will have a back read in a sec.

Baby is still cooking! Though, I'm getting lower and having more and more pains and twinges. My fluid loss has stopped, thankfully. I haven't been on as I stayed with my family for a week to help me not be as active with DD to make sure I'm not alone or things aren't getting worse while OH works. 
Ava caught me taking a bump pic today and decided to join in.
https://i.imgur.com/Ql2FjYK.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Glad to hear from you Smartie.... So happy you and little one is doing fine.... Awwww, cute Ava.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad you are doing well Smartie! I adore your cutte bump pics! :D


----------



## JumpingIn

Hi ladies, I never posted in this thread, can't believe it! Lost June Bug! Due on 14th with little Zach, please add me to the list!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: JumpingIn

Welcome to the group! How are you doing? 

I'm due June 27th with little Matthew :D and he will be our 1st.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Hi jumpingin :) Id seen you on bnb a lot and I always wondered why you never joined the june thread. Anyway, we also have a facebook group (a lot of the original posters on this thread use only the facebook group now) so Id also recommend going that one too :) I think you can get the info on the first page but you should PM the fb group admin and let them know you are joining from bnb.


----------



## MileyMamma

Hey jumping in! Wecome!
Smartie your bump is beautiful! Glad your no longer leaking fluid!
I can't belive that not this month but the next it's our deliver month!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well, trying to keep up to date but been a bit hectic. Loving all the pics and glad everyone seems to be doing well!
I've had yet more Fallings out with doctors who don't seem to know what there doing and trying to find some where to move plus the puppy being poorly to keep me busy at the minute! Struggling to get anything done!
Will try and keep checking on the tread to see how everyone is getting on


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Just reading through my notes. What FH are you all measuring at? DD1 was born in 39th percentile, pretty sure I was on board with all measurements too week for cm, reckoned she'd be "no bigger than 6lb due to my size" but came out at 7lb 1oz . 

This time: 
25+5 - 25cm (50th) 
28+3 - 27cm (70th) 
28+5 - 27.5cm (89th)

So I'm measuring smaller yet estimated a bigger baby from MW PoV and consultant from admission.

At my last appointment I brought up a planned induction instead of an ELC as supposedly this baby will be bigger than DD1, but she said there is no chance of me being induced as it puts me at high risk for uterine rupture (although my original consultant has given me an induction date at 40+3). I know it's frowned upon with most, but do you think she'd accept me having a sweep at 38-39w to see if it's successful or not? My body couldn't cope with DD1 so no idea how it's supposed to cope with a bigger baby!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have no idea how to answer you on that one Smartie as I'm having my 1st now. at 28 weeks my fundal height was 33 :shock: not sure if I should take this as accurate or not


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Loads of hugs for you and for Ruby, Pink :hugs:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

pink_phoenix said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well, trying to keep up to date but been a bit hectic. Loving all the pics and glad everyone seems to be doing well!
> I've had yet more Fallings out with doctors who don't seem to know what there doing and trying to find some where to move plus the puppy being poorly to keep me busy at the minute! Struggling to get anything done!
> Will try and keep checking on the tread to see how everyone is getting on

I'm sorry you're having troubles, it's all piling up on you at once :( Hope Ruby doesn't have anything serious. Here's some luck!! :dust:

Wunna - is that your first measurement? I'm shocked they haven't sent you in for a growth scan with it being 5cm out. Have you tried measuring yourself? Flimsy tape measure, then top of your uterus to the pubic bone (make sure you bladder is empty before measuring).


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I haven't tried myself. Will try later and let you know.

I have sort of always measured ahead on fundal height. At my 20w4d scan he measured exactly 20w4d so I just assumed fundal height is not accurate.

I have a 3D / 4D scan next week Thursday and will ask that the check size as well. Maybe Matthew's position is affecting the fundal height measurements :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope this might help someone like it helped me. I've made a list combining things that the hospital requests you take in your hospital bag as well as things that a mommy here who gave birth in January took.

I love the list and will make it really easy for me to get everything for my hospital bag :D

*
Mommy* - take everything in dark colours due to lots of vaginal bleeding. Even if you have had a c-section
Hospial Bag/ Suit case
3 x pyjama sets (light-weight, front opening, cotton)
3 x Feeding Bra&#8217;s
3 x Pack Maternity Pads
5 x Black Panties
Slippers
3 x Dark Socks
Night Gown
2 x Dark face cloths
Set of clothes for going home
Black pen
Copies of Parents ID docs
Hairdryer
Nipple Cream
Camera
Phone Charger
Something to read
Chronic Medication 
Toiletries: soap, face wash, toothbrush, toothpase etc.

*Baby*
4-5x Sets of clean baby clothes.
_*Each Set contains the following:
-Vest
-Babygro
-Socks
-Beanie
_-Receiving Blankets
*Very useful TIP: Pack each set of baby clothes in a Large (Gallon) Ziplock bag to keep it organised
1 x Warm blanket
*If you are bottle feeding, bring bottles, sterilising unit and formula
Dummy, dummy holder (pacifier)
Newborn disposable Nappies
Wash cloth
Baby Wet wipes
Bum Cream
Diaper Rash Cream
Cotton pads
Baby Hair/body wash
Aquous Cream
Cotton wool and surgical spirits

Another tip that I got from the new mommy was to hold of on buying a breast pump until after the baby is born. Most of us go in with the idea to breast feed but sometimes we cannot for whatever reason and then a lot of money was spent on a pump etc.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks ladies for the love for ruby, I think she's enjoying all the attention. Sulking abit as I've banned her from our bed as she weed on it but she's getting cuddles to make up for it, seems a bit more herself today and she's only had 2 tablets so fingers crossed she will be ok xx

Smartie: I have no idea how to answer hun but I can't imagine a sweep would do u any harm. And I'd prob go of what consultant said, I thought they had final say really. 
Also wouldnt pay too much attention to the size estimate, they can be a long way out. I'd be suprised if little one is much bigger than DD1. 

Wunna: again I wouldn't pay much attention to measurements, I got a funny look at my glucose blood test at just short of 28 weeks as I was measuring 30 but my scan the other day the MW said baby was just "average" for 30 weeks.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Add a bikini top to your list especially if you decide or plan to use the birthing pool. Plus while on the maternity ward (before 6cm dilation) I had to use the ward shared bath to wash myself and relax. 6cm+ you get your own bath/toilet in your delivery room.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks for the list wunna. Gonna start packing bits soon. And love the ziplock bag idea


----------



## SmartieMeUp

pink_phoenix said:


> Thanks ladies for the love for ruby, I think she's enjoying all the attention. Sulking abit as I've banned her from our bed as she weed on it but she's getting cuddles to make up for it, seems a bit more herself today and she's only had 2 tablets so fingers crossed she will be ok xx
> 
> Smartie: I have no idea how to answer hun but I can't imagine a sweep would do u any harm. And I'd prob go of what consultant said, I thought they had final say really.
> Also wouldnt pay too much attention to the size estimate, they can be a long way out. I'd be suprised if little one is much bigger than DD1.
> 
> Wunna: again I wouldn't pay much attention to measurements, I got a funny look at my glucose blood test at just short of 28 weeks as I was measuring 30 but my scan the other day the MW said baby was just "average" for 30 weeks.

I know the cervix needs to be ripened a little for it to work. I had one at 40+1 which failed and 40+3 while in labour which was successful. She's expecting me to have my birthing plan at the go-ahead before I even get to speak to my consultant. I'd much rather the sweep at 38-39 and if it fails go in for ELC at 40w if I haven't already given birth by then. I don't see what difference an induction would have being at 40+3 than 39w


----------



## pink_phoenix

I don't really get a lot of their logic if I'm honest I just try my very hardest not to argue, needs a bit of work tho, I'm crap at it haha! 

Finnaly got another pic, been trying to upload it for days but kept saying too large....just had a brainwave and screen shot it off FB haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pink, you look wonderful!!!!!!!! I love your bump and that top! I want one :brat:


----------



## MileyMamma

Latest bump pic from me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey ladies :hi: so much to catch up on but hard to do atm as we are staying at my mums for a bit as our house is being fitted with new heating and my mum doesn't have wifi so having to use crappy mobile signal :growlmad: 
Hope everyone is doing well :thumbup: it's getting so so close to June!! :happydance:

Little update on me the sharp pains ive been getting and constant bad achy feeling is due to my muscles in my back and tummy tearing everytime in being sick , and because of the hyperemesis im sick several times on a daily basis :dohh: so I'm giving my muscles no chance to heal before I go tearing them again :dohh: 
On the plus side I haven't collapsed again and even though I still get dizy spells sometimes I dont feel as poorly anymore :thumbup: plus kian is back to nursery do I get the mornings to rest.. Aka go back to bed :haha:
Something to look foward to is im due my growth scan this week actually but the sonographer was fully booked so it should be early next week now, can't wait to see bubba again :happydance: Also had a bit of crappy news that because of certain medication I have to take I won't be able to breastfeed :sad2: but at least ive found out now and not last minute and heavily pregnant and overly emotional :haha: so I have a bit of time to get over it and also get prepared with bottles etc :thumbup:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww thanks wunna. It's a dress I ordered and thought would be nice for after baby came and I'd had chance to lose a little baby weight but managed to get it on over my bump so was quite impressed x

Aww Sarah I hope the pain doesn't last much longer and glad ur not collapsing


----------



## WunnaBubba2

After I typed I wasn't sure if it was a dress or top :haha: Regardless it's very pretty.

Nice bump Mileymamma! :D

Sarah, glad to hear that you are getting a bit more rest. Hopefully the last bit of pregnancy won't be too hard on you. Sorry about breast feeding though :nope: but agreed that finding out sooner rather than later helps deal with it :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

31 Weeks Bump: 


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/292wgtj.jpg​

18 and 31 Weeks Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/2i7r1vr.jpg​

26 and 31 Weeks Bare bump Comparison (front pictures were a little bit out of focus :( ):


Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/jjsl8w.jpg​


Baby's Growing Hands: 8 - 31 Weeks


https://i59.tinypic.com/23pf6o.gif







​


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I'm so frustrated, a number of things are playing at me:
*OH*
1 - Last month I paid for him to go trampolining with his workmates. He wasted his wage within a week of getting it. Said he couldn't afford to go with them and their responses were "whipped" so it made me feel I _have_ to pay for him. 
2 - Asked me while I was at my family's last week if I could give him some money to watch FF7 with his workmates (blown his wage in first week). I said no because it isn't fair.

He's out doing the fun stuff with mates while he can't be bothered to do anything with me and much rather do it with others. 

This one sounds poxy but doesn't feel it. I get the nose up if I want to challenge OH to a game of scrabble or whatever on FB/flash games, he'll happily play with one of his mates on FB.

I went in a huff about it all today as I brought up the fact that he would much rather do things with others than myself. I completely ignored him afterwards, fell asleep on settee, then went to bed 15 mins after DD got back from nursery. Guess what? He didn't even play a game on the PC the entire time I was in bed! Usually the second DD is in bed, he's straight on his game, when I'm downstairs.

Also, doesn't have time to watch anything with me after watching what he wants to watch in bed. Phone comes out and he rolls onto his belly. 

If I bring anything up then I'm supposedly calling out for an argument.

*Birth + after*
At first I wanted it to be me and OH in delivery room. Now I'm considering going at it alone. 
I don't want any visitors in hospital or afterwards, especially from IL's as they never even bother to come round and see us on a normal day. My family have visited my house more times than them doing a 70 mile trip. They're around the corner, literally. Plus, I want(ed) it to be the 3 of us to make it special for DD. Now I know OH will have something to say about that. My family already know the plan.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh smartie I total get the feeling with the OH. I must admit I'd be pretty peed off with him too!
My OH has had quite a few ear bashings and all for good reasons. I really don't think they understand what it's like to be pregnant. Men just get an easy ride and still complain!
Mine bitches like a right diva! Told him more than once to pack up and do one if he doesn't like getting told off, soon shuts him up ha!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Men :growlmad: Sorry for your frustrations with OH Smartie
I hope he gets his act together real soon!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

He ended up borrowing the money from his mum to go to the cinema. If he can't get his act together then I will make him "whipped" so he can man the fuck up and tell his workmates that he's a dick for wasting all of his wage in less than a week. If I tell him to pack him stuff he would do it with no second thoughts because he would go straight to his mums with no responsibilities and a whole lot of money to blow and borrow. He just likes to buy things which aren't real - subscriptions to streamers on Twitch.tv, things to buy for his game which is for show and no enhancement etc. Goes to the shop buys crap - cans of pop and sweets. 

When I was in hospital the midwives were like "not even a full moon tonight and so many births" and he goes "not yet, a few more pay cheques please" as if it'll make a difference to him. It's me who's left to buy things for baby. He's bought 6 bottles, 2 babygrow sets and a pair of 6-9m Ralph Lauren pram trainers from work. It's nice of him to spend £20 on a pair of trainers which won't be worn for some time but pretty sure there are more important things to buy which are needed _well_ before then.


----------



## Sarah1508

Agree with the other ladies about your oh smartie he needs a kick up the bum! Haha hope yous manage to sort things soon :flower: 

So I was due a growth scan this week and after patiently waiting ALL week today Friday comes so I phoned the midwife just now and she said I have a scan but not at home because they where all done on Tuesday..... So I have to fly away to get it done and I HAVE to do it on Monday.... Oh also I have to sort out the travel myself (it is paid for btw haha sort out as in phone hospital to get forums so I get the flight for free) but it means I have to go pick up the forums in the hospital here which is 45 mins away and I have to sort everything else out by the end of the day... And it's 2pm now and as yous know I'm not in the best of health.... I also need to book an escort to go with me as Im not well enough to travel on my own, the escort will have to be my oh as my mum has already had too much time off with taking me to hospital when ive been unwell but oh works on a fishing boat so I can't get intouch with him till he comes home at 5:30 and then he's going to have to rush to tell his boss who won't be too happy as they are busy atm... Also there is kian we have absolutely no one to look after him on that day so he will have to come too but the nhs is so tight here despite our circumstances I am almoast 100% sure they won't pay for him to go which means me and oh are expected to find over £200 for a flight in the space of two days now... Which is impossible!! :growlmad: I am so so angry at the midwife for putting me in this stress yet again I mean the scans are tight here atm because there are lots of women pregnant and the sonographer only comes up every few weeks but the fact is from 3 months pregnant they have known that I will need these very important growth scans so all of the dates should have been sorted in advance so I could get scans here as I would say someone who has been in poor health in pregnancy should have priority ... I'm even more annoyed as I know that at least a handful of the women who did get a scan here in Tuesday they where 12 week scans and as my mum actually works with their mums and is friends with them she knows that they are healthy and not haveing any problems and that none of them have kids already that they would possibly need to find childcare for etc but yet they get first slot here for a scan and me who's so weak some days it's a struggle to get out of bed! And I've been on and off bed rest throught this pregnancy and in and out of hospital but yet I get told last minute that I have to go away because the scans have already been and I have to sort out everything myself...... :growlmad:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Oh dear, Sarah :nope: Where are they expecting you to fly to? It isn't nice that you're having to drag your DS around with you, especially when everything is hospital based. Is there no comparison sites to find a cheaper flight or alternative transport, even if it means an extra hour of travelling? Or a friend to look after DS or pay a days worth in a nursery as it'll work out much cheaper than a flight? It's awful that they're messing you around like this and flying in 1st and 3rd trimester isn't a safe option as it is, that's without additional complications!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah :nope: what is happening? It seems that 3rd tri is really whipping our butts but not with the pregnancies rather other people who is incompetent, ass holes or selfish people!

I hope you can get something sorted in the little time you have Sarah :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ruby wanted to drop in and wish everyone a lovely weekend xx
Hope all you fabulous ladies are well xx


----------



## mdscpa

Morning Ruby :hugs: <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is one adorable pup!! <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*30 WEEKS BUMP*
https://i.imgur.com/hhecNwx.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

She's my little darling. So much fun now she's getting more independent haha! 

LOVING the bump :cloud9:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Does she have hetrochromia eyes?! <3 gorgeous.


----------



## mdscpa

How are you doing Smartie?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Had to look up what that ment ha ha but yeah she does, it's part of her breed they either have one or two blue eyes :D 
She's such a little oddity haha and such a little character


----------



## MissFox

It has been forever since I posted but I've read through the last bit of pages and wanted to say your bumps all look great!!!! 
I've been busy with my oldest turning 4 and I have been off work for two weeks now as I have SPD pretty bad and 10 hour days are not gonna work. 

I'm 34 weeks on Monday. Hopefully now that I'm home I can keep up in here a bit more.


----------



## MissFox

Here is my 33 week bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome back MissFox..... Hope to see more JuneBugs ladies back here. 

Beautiful bump btw.... <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love your bump MissFox. I hope you get to rest up nicely so that little miss lady stays put a while longer!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay just hang in there with me... excitement has got me and I had fun doing picture countdowns for my 20 week scan so I'm doing another one until my 3D ultrasound :dance:

https://i.imgur.com/jPWOYbt.png


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ooooh exciting stuff hope it goes well wunna :cloud9: 
Has anyone else's tummy dropped? I've felt it a bit low over the past few days but even other people have started to comment how low it's dropped! Not sure if I should be worried or not. 
Can breathe a bit better but constantly on the toilet for more than just weeing 
Feel like she's resting on my pubic bone all the time


----------



## Sarah1508

SmartieMeUp said:


> Oh dear, Sarah :nope: Where are they expecting you to fly to? It isn't nice that you're having to drag your DS around with you, especially when everything is hospital based. Is there no comparison sites to find a cheaper flight or alternative transport, even if it means an extra hour of travelling? Or a friend to look after DS or pay a days worth in a nursery as it'll work out much cheaper than a flight? It's awful that they're messing you around like this and flying in 1st and 3rd trimester isn't a safe option as it is, that's without additional complications!


It's a good few miles away just googled it 111.8 exactly :haha: but the way you usually travel is by plane so it's 45 minutes to the airport then about 30 minutes in the plane so the journey isn't too bad it's just you have to wait about there ALL day till the next flight late in the afternoon because there is only two flights a day like 3 times a week or something :dohh: the prices are rediculus though I could literally fly abroad for cheaper :haha: yeah I've had enough of this midwife tbh she has caused so much unnecessary stress this pregnancy and then some :growlmad: so I actually have a meeting with the part time midwife (who is amazing) tomorrow to say that I no longer want her to have anything to do with my pregnancy as she has made so so many mistakes it would take me all night to list them down and she's just so patronising and just urgh and I know I'm not the only one who feels this way and I think a few other have actually made an official complaint so I may be doing the same! Her last big mistake or lack of care when it came to my pregnancy ended up with me being flown away to the mainland to hospital to be monitored and on a drip for a week when it could have been avoided and her most recent mistake I've heard of had a woman have to stay in hospital 8 weeks after having her baby due to complications that the mother had been worried about (pains) but told it was nothing by her! :growlmad: 

But yeah turns out she made an appointment for my on Monday when there are no flights.... So she either just didn't bother her arse checking to see how I would get there or she expected me to travel over an hour to a ferry and then get on it for over 3 hours then to get an over 3 hour bus journey to the hospital then quickly get a scan done then rush about to get the bus ferry ect back.... So I would literally be doing nearly a full day of traveling... Even though she knows how poorly ive been this pregnancy... I really don't know if she's just thick or clueless or doesn't give a crap or maybe doesn't like me very much! :haha: I was so so angry when I found out oh and to top it all of in the first phone call I got I remembered to ask about a urine sample and swab that was taken two weeks ago and she goes "oh oh yeah... You have a prescription waiting at the doctors for you...did you not know?" And I was just thinking ehhh well no I'm not bloody psychic :dohh: so when i went to phone to double check if it was actually there before we wasted petrol going to pick it up for it not to be bloody there.... Turns out she must think they are phsychic at the surgery too as she had never phoned for the prescription so they where nice enough to make one up for me before the weekend and ended up apologising and the lady was like don't worry it's not your fault... 

Oh with all my rambling I forgot to say when I phoned patient travel it was a woman I kind of know because she has seen me in and out of the hospital here this pregnancy and she was the one that informed me that there was no flight on the Monday and she actually said about the midwife " Jesus that woman I don't know what she is playing at, how does she expect you to gravely by bus , boat etc with the state you've been in the pregnancy!" So she checked the schedule for the hospital here to see when the sinographer was next up and turns out he is actually up this Tuesday coming and the midwife LIED to me when she said he couldn't make it up!! But as hard as the nice lady haha tried it was now too late to get me a slot :dohh: so she was nice enough to phone the hospital away and get me an appointment for Thursday when my mum will be off to look after Kian and my oh's boss won't be angry with him as its not such short notice , I could have hugged her for sorting it all out for me :haha:

So my stress levels are back down now! :haha: just not really looking foward to tomorrow when I have to explain the the other midwife all the reasons I don't want to see the shitty one again and list out ALL the mistakes and lack of care she had made in my pregnancy... I'm just going to feel so awkward :blush: :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww Sarah you shouldnt feel awkward, she's put you thru it in a time uve really needed some one you should be able to rely on no matter what. 
She should be lucky not to lose her job cos let's face it if anyone else fucked up to that extent I can imagine their boss would be ready to stick the boot in!
I only hope this new midwife is all you could ask for and more :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Don't feel akward Sarah! You've not received proper care from this mw your entire pregnancy and by grace you and baby are still fine. Things could have been different - what I'm getting at is that if she is not capable of doing a proper job she should not be allowed to have the responsibility of mothers and babies on her hands!

I'm glad your all sorted with the u/s. I'll be going for my one on Thursday too so we'll both have great updates then I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Pink, I haven't had a drop (I think). I have always felt a lot of pressure low down and have always been of the opinion that I'm carrying low.

I think if it should drop Matthew will be on my knees :haha:

I feel silly sometimes because I cannot like other ladies tell how he is lying, what movements it is etc. So chances are I might not even know if he drops etc. But like I've said I've always felt heavy in my lower abdomen and hardly get movements by my ribs. The highest I get is like 3 fingers above my belly button...


----------



## pink_phoenix

My bump was right up under my boobs but now it's miles below it. I've always felt presure down low but all of a sudden feel as though my tummy is just heavier and putting more presure lower down. And my back is killing me, I thought it was painful before but now it's just excruciating. Even getting up to go to the toilet has me in tears! Only coming on for 31wks and I just can't wait till she gets here :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry you have pain :nope: I know it feels like forever but it won't be long still.

I completely forgot to ask (or I missed it) what was the verdict on whether you can birth naturally etc?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well it was all still very much up in the air, went to see my brain specialist who seemed either un able or un willing to give me a straight answer so I left very annoyed to say the least, then at my next consultant appointment at the hospital no one had taken the time to put my details onto the system so the doc just spend an hour chasing his arse round. Then argued with me about my MRI scan from earlier on and also asked what the trouble was I was having with this pregnancy and what I'd been told.......to which i said I thought he was in the wrong room. 
I'm honestly under the impression that docs just don't know their arse from their elbows and I was on the verg of telling them to stick it and I'd stay at home and take my chances on my own, less chance of someone else's messing up!

Recieved a letter from my brain specialist from his notes from the meeting stating he informed me he didn't see any reason why I couldn't have a natural birth but that he had also explained there is a low risk of it making my condition worse, but so can a spinal, and epidural and GA so it's really looking as tho natural is going to be the lesser of the 4 evils. I have the letter to take to the next consultant appointment in 4 weeks and hope that they have got their act together by then haha
Sorry for the rant I just really thought and hoped it would all be sorted by now, specialy as I have this awful gut feeling I'm not going to make full term. Think she's going to come a couple weeks early :( 
Thanks for asking tho hun, although I bet u wish u hadn't now after this essay hahaha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I would not have asked if I didn't care :hugs:

I hope they do get their sh!t sorted soon. You have enough things to worry about + they've had A LOT of time this entire pregnancy to get an answer to you!

Are you nursery and hospital bag ready?

Gosh darnit (swear words I'm typing not close to what um saying :haha:) I'm trying to record belly movements. As soon as I press record nothing. The I stop and Matthew goes crazy! He does the same with DH! I tell dh to feel or look and then he stops. Real sneaky you little bugger :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

You ladies are having such a hard time with your Dr and MWs! So frustrating! I'm sorry you're having to deal with it.


----------



## pink_phoenix

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I would not have asked if I didn't care :hugs:
> 
> I hope they do get their sh!t sorted soon. You have enough things to worry about + they've had A LOT of time this entire pregnancy to get an answer to you!
> 
> Are you nursery and hospital bag ready?
> 
> Gosh darnit (swear words I'm typing not close to what um saying :haha:) I'm trying to record belly movements. As soon as I press record nothing. The I stop and Matthew goes crazy! He does the same with DH! I tell dh to feel or look and then he stops. Real sneaky you little bugger :rofl:

Thanks hun :hugs: 

Well hospital bag is this week's job and still waiting to hear of a house we have applied to rent have accepted us so nursery could be a very very late last minute rush job. I have everything I need it's just all boxed up! 

Awww I bet DH is frustrated ha! My little one only really moves last thing at night and first thing in the morning so only me feels her. OH has once and my mum waited about two weeks before she got chance....MW at last scan tho, complety different story.... She nearly kicked the probe out of her hand, wouldn't sit still long enough for dopler on the umbilical cord/placenta and was just a wriggly little bugger. She even asked if she ever sat still haha! 
Am sure little Matthew will star co operating soon. I've tried the kick counter with same results haha! 
Nice happy wriggly baby tho so it's a beautiful feeling a great sign from what I've been told 

Sarah hope all goes well with other MW today


----------



## WunnaBubba2

DH doesn't seem to mind much but I think it's because he doesn't know what he is missing out on.

I'm so happy just today and tomorrow and then I'm on leave :D 
Will have my 3D scan on Thursday, sister's wedding on Friday and then next week I'll get my hospital bag ready.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ooh sounds like you've got an exciting week ahead. Hope the scan goes well, we wanted a HD scan but money went on ruby's vet visit for her water infection. Got another 2 scans yet so I can't really complain. 
Aww how wonderful for the family that ur sister is getting married, hope it's a lovely day xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Week is getting more exciting! I haven't spilled much on here but there are tons of it on my own journal about my boss being a biatch and how I am sick and tired of being mistreated etc.

Get this they have appointed 2 temps to fill in for me when I am on maternity leave because "it is too much work for just 1 person" 
:saywhat: I've been doing this for how long and been telling them I cannot cope with the work load (even before I fell pregnant) and they never listened. WTF when I'm done with maternity leave the 2 temps go and then I end up with doing all the work. So I get paid 1 person's salary to do 2 people's work and then I have a crap boss who constantly goes at it with me about petty crap and stuff that I have not done wrong etc.

Anyway I decided to contact another agency in town and they want to see me ASAP as in tomorrow night after work to discuss salary and hours. It sounds like half day job which would be amazing after Matthew is here and hopefully the salary will be great. They WANT me and it wasn't an advertised position so no-one else I have to compete with etc.

Please pray and keep fx for me that the salary is good so that if I do go I at least get the same or if it is half day I dont have to cut too much on my salary.


----------



## pink_phoenix

That sounds great. I really hope that it goes well for you hun. Sounds like they will appreciate you much much more than your current position. Let us know how it goes x


----------



## Sarah1508

That's great news wunna! Not that you where worked too much obviously :dohh: but that it's finally been recognised! I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! Haha :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks! I'll let you know as soon as I'm done and know what they are offering.

I'm so excited and hopefull that my future will be brighter and I sure hope that what I'm feeling is right.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow am I uncomfortable today!! Tummy keeps going rock hard, got cramp and pains moved down my back almost to the back of my bum :( 
Gonna try a warm bath and see how I get on, was just wondering if any one else has felt like this x


----------



## ilovecali

I am 7 months pregnant and I am having trouble in my relationship with my baby's father :( anyone is willing to help me out?


----------



## MissFox

Wunna- hope the salary is good!!! 
You ladies and your scans! I feel weird this time because I've had so many with my other kids and only a couple this time. I got some very early ones but those were in office low quality because I didn't know how far along I was. 
Pink- that does sound uncomfortable! I get Braxton hicks all the time. Drink some water and relax. Keep an eye on the tightening. 

Hi ilovecali. I don't get along with my husband when I'm pregnant so not sure how much help I would be. When are you due? I know pregnancy is hard on both of you.


----------



## Sarah1508

pink_phoenix said:


> Wow am I uncomfortable today!! Tummy keeps going rock hard, got cramp and pains moved down my back almost to the back of my bum :(
> Gonna try a warm bath and see how I get on, was just wondering if any one else has felt like this x


Sounds like your body is practicing for labour with them god awfull braxton hicks! :hugs: they can be a pain! A warm bath may hopefully help and as hard as it is try relax as much as possible :dohh: haha, I had them on and off with only a few short breaks for almoast 12 hours once and the doctor told me to take some paracetamol to help the pain... Which I did in the end as bad as I felt for doing so :dohh: so if it gets a bit too much and baths, massaging ect isn't doing the trick it is okay to take paracetamol to try help ease the pain apparently :thumbup: Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Pink, i'm getting rock hard bump for few weeks now but these past two weeks were the hardest. It gets so hard i have to stop whatever I'm doing. It happens even when i'm lying on bed and sometimes i find it funny because it deforms my bump when it gets hard on one side or top of belly button. As to back pain, last night was the worst (not worst as in labour) but i had to asked DH to give me a little massage before going to bed. I'm also having a little pain at the center of my pelvic bone coupled with baby's movement on my lower abdomen. My guess is baby's trying to position himself. 

Hope you feel better after the bath..... :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*3D / 4D SCAN COUNTDOWN​*
https://i.imgur.com/v33Xmkh.gif​
Oh and incase you were wondering that is non-alcoholic champaigne :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks for the comments ladies. I Defo feel better today, was just getting in a bit of a panic as I thought it might have been labour starting. Especially as tummy has dropped so low, will try and get a pic, you can really see the difference x

Hope all you ladies arnt suffering to bad with it, not nice at all. 
Just got my zip lock bags for packing my hospital bag, was a great tip I saw on here!:D think it could have been smartie that suggested it so think after last night I'm going to crack on with packing haha!

Sarah: how did it go with the new/other midwife? Hope your feeling better x

Wunna: ohhhhh so exciting, can't wait to see pics! X

Mdscpa: aww now that sounds awful ( well apart from the massage part ;) haha)
Hope your feeling better and it's not too uncomfortable x

Missfox: I think I may not have had enough water yesterday so gonna make sure I get enough in today, and plenty of ice cubes. Can sit and munch thru a glass of them at a time at minute haha x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My hospital's tip about the ziplock bags :haha: I am going to do my bag this week or next as I'm on leave now till the end of the month.

In other AWESOME news about the interview I had scheduled for after work today:
Met with the boss of the other agency :D
They seem really keen on appointing me at half day 08h00 to 13h00 or from 09h00 to 14h00 at GET THIS..... THE SAME SALARY I'M CURRENTLY EARNING :shock:

That was the best news ever!!!! I'll be doing 1 person's job, work half day and be with Matthew more and still get the same salary :dance:

The boss just wants to discuss times etc with the other agents tomorrow and will get back to me. I dont 100% have the job yet but it seems like everyone is keen on having me work there and they just need to confirm the times. FX that if all goes well they confirm this for me tomorrow.

If I get this I am going to be sooooooooo OVER THE FREAKING MOON!!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww sorry wunna haha my memory is bloody shocking at the min, I knew it was someone's brilliant idea just confused to who's it was haha! 
I'm just about to sit and do my bag now, can never really be too prepared I guess. Not like I need any of it haha xx
Aww that great about the interview, I hope they do decide they do want you, sounds like such a great opportunity :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It will be so amazing! I'm already imagining how cool it is going to be :D

I'm worried about my hospital bag because I don't have everything that needs to go in it according to hospital basic requirements. I've got 9 weeks left so there is time but what if he comes early... Breathe I'll be fine :haha:

AND finally at 30+3 dh finally felt Matthew kick!! :dance: I made dh sit on the couch with his hand on my belly and he was not allowed to move until Matthew kicked :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Great news wunna! :happydance: 

Pink I had a meeting with her the other day and she said she's consulting her boss about it and they will sort something out and she also did say that she had to watch what she said as she works with her ect but she understands where I am coming from :thumbup: so just waiting to hear back from her so we can try sort something out as it may be difficult as this midwife is only part time but she rreasured me it would be sorted and that I wouldn't have to see her again and she would have nothing to do with mine and my baby's care anymore so :thumbup: 

How're you doing ? I feel like I haven't asked anyone that in ages because I've been too busy wrapped up in my own pregnancy dilemmas :dohh: :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Yay for DH feeling baby!!! 

And seriously- I hope you get that job!!! It's amazing to have that as a possibility. I was working 4-10 hour shifts a week. It was so hard not seeing the girls those days. I applied for another job that will be 5 days a week but I will get to see the girls in the evening.


----------



## Sarah1508

Gahh I am now officially as big as I was full term with Kian... :dohh: and I feel Like I am going to pop! :haha: anyone else feeling HUUGE atm?


----------



## mdscpa

Great news Pam about the interview, the package and DH getting a kick!!!! :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah, as my first pregnancy i really have nothing to campare from aside from other ladies in the bump thread. Compared to the others i do feel like a cow....:haha: there's one that is about to enter 3rd tri and her bump looks like my 18 weeks bump and it's already her 3rd child...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww wunna great to hear about OH finally feeling little Matthew. 
I don't think I have everything but won't really be too far for someone to bring anything we need. 
I've packed mine now, I'm all done, well apart from like going home clothes and a nighty as I'm quite enjoying wearing that haha!
Took full advantage of the ziplock bag idea and would show you but I think the OCD took over and I took it ever so slightly too far! Ha, little embarased but aslong as it makes my life easier. 
Got a suit case on wheels so got two front pockets to just add anything I need as I'm going haha! 

Sarah I'm glad she seems confident she can provide you with the care you and little one need, you've waited long enough for it. 
I'm ok, think I've over done it past few days as when I get to about 3ish my tummy stared getting hard and uncomfortable today but we did take ruby for a 3 mile walk in the nice weather. And sat and munched my way thru a bag of ice cubes ( ruby helped, unsure if she likes it or just eats them because I am and she thinks she's missing out haha) 
So going to try and take it easy the next few days. 
Oh and yeah I Defo feel HUGE! Struggle to bend down for ruby now, althou she has decided that everytime I open the dryer door she's going to drag stuff out so may have to capitalise and turn her into my little pregnancy support dog ha!

Missfox I love your little ones names in your signature. There so pretty, have you pick another unusual name this time round aswell? 
I Defo went with different but trying to convince OH. We have a few in mind but trying to keep them to my self till she arrives


----------



## Nikoru0111

Just caught up again. Sorry I don't post much. 
Smartie, your OH sounds like he definitely needs more whipping into shape. What an ass!

Sarah I can't believe that midwife. I'm glad you'll never have to deal with her again. 

Wunna that sounds really promising about your job! I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Pink, ruby is lovely, and it must be annoying that your doctors don't know if their coming or going. I had a bad eye condition a year ago and the year before and I saw different people every single time and no one read the notes. They relied on me telling them. Good job I was on the ball. 

AFM: I haven't packed my hospital bag yet. I'm 33 weeks at the moment. I was thinking I'll do it at 35 weeks. I still need to get quite a few things sorted. I think I'll be okay to leave it a couple of weeks. I intend to work right up until the end of May (10 days before due date) so hopefully I won't go into labour before then. 

My doctor is worrying about the size of my baby though. I don't have gestational diabetes and the baby was healthy in both of my two routine abnomaly scans (one at 20w and here they do another at 30w) but last appointment baby's head was measuring between 38 and 39 weeks...I was only 32 weeks! The body and legs were also measuring in front but not by that much (around 2-3 weeks). They did say they think the baby is just big and there is nothing wrong with baby but the doctor did mention c-section and I didn't like the sound of that. We'll see though. Doctor scans me every appointment as routine here so I guess she will decide nearer the time.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nikorou: I think I've only packed my bag as the OCD at this point is well in control of my life! I'll prob un pack it and re pack more times than I even dare to imagine!
I don't get the way they measure babies as it's never right. I've never known anyone that's had a big baby when midwife said was big or small when they've said small. I still think it's all relatively guess work. Hope ur next scans and appointments go well tho :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies! I'm just (im)patiently waiting for a call on the job. Hoping to get awesome news today!

I'm on leave till the end of the month so I offered to babysit 5yr old twins of a co-worker this afternoon :shock: How difficult can it be? Going to make toasted sandwiches and park on the couch with them watching Finding Nemo :D (more my favourite)

3D scan is tomorrow!!!! Whoop whoop


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayyyy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

What was I thinking?! I'm knackered :haha: I'm honestly glad that I'm only having 1 at a time!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

It's all been happening here over the last couple of days! 

Glad things have settled down for you, Pink. I think it's best to have the hospital bags packed well before 3rd tri as nobody knows what there is to come, things just happen unexpectedly. Mines only in a carrier bag atm and haven't packed baby's at all yet.

Are you excited for tomorrow Wunna? :D It's our turn to be impatient now :haha: how many hours is that? ;) 

OH crapped himself today, lost some of my plug this morning while changing my knickers - I felt it attach to my knickers as I pulled them down and thought "stuff it" and grabbed it with some paper which I had beside me (yuck, I know). I know I don't need to fret over it as 1) It was only 1cm piece so no doubt regenerate and 2) It wasn't pink or bloody so it isn't quite a "show". I still went on my day as normal, been to SIL's salon and got my hair dyed light brown, been shopping and bought Ava and baby some clothes. Now regretting it after emptying my bank :( On the plus side I've had 6 hours without OH or DD, just pure me time :) Pressure has been awful these past 2 days, right behind my pubic bone. Measured FH last night and I'm 28.5cm so it explains all.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh yes Smartie, I'm very excited!!!!! I cannot believe it is tomorrow :D

It is 10pm now and my scan is tomorrow at 4pm so 18 hrs to go :dance: 

I've read that it could be normal to start losing your plug weeks before birth so I'm guessing you're okay and like you said not bloody. I love shopping and then after I check my bank balance and feel the same :haha:

The scan is at 4pm but we have some things to do after so I won't be able to update with pics immediately. I promise to update as soon as I can though.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oooh can't wait!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

It is amazing how far away it seems from the day of booking but comes around before you know it. Ooh, only an hour infront! 

Nothing has come about after it, but does mean there has been some dilation going on for it to escape, but I'm guessing no more than a fingertip... if that. I had some uber cramping yesterday after a 15 min powerwalk and my entire belly felt super sore, then restless all lastnight, wide awake at 6:30am this morning so started bleaching the kitchen :D My nesting has begun. DD has been so spoilt recently, but I feel guilty for only buying baby things. Just a few more clothes, changing bag and car seat to buy. Hopefully complete by next month.

Oooh goody! Don't be too long, will you?!  I joke! Be able to see what his actual features are and who they resemble!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I totally agree! When I booked it it was like almost 2 months in advance and now all of a sudden it is tomorrow.

I promise to update as soon as I can. Even if it is just to say how it went and then the pics later. 

I'm excited to see his features as well and will let you know who he looks like. I wonder who's nose he has. I have a pretty cute nose so that would be cool, just saying :haha:


----------



## MissFox

I have also started to loose some plug and my Braxton hicks are back like crazy! 

I'm jealous of all your scans! I likely won't get another one but we will see!

I've spent the last two days sorting my oldest's clothes to the next size. They grow so quick! Just about done aside from the stragglers that are still in the laundry.

This baby we will be naming Charlotte Ryn. Either call her Ryn or Charlie (though Charlie is my favorite, hubby - Ryan- likes the R names)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is a lovely name MissFox! I really do like it.

The men/boys on dh side of the family all tend to have family names. I've mentioned before that the 1st born son usually gets the the dad's name. We are not doing that though and our baby is probably the 1st one to be born in about 10 years if not more. We decided on naming him Matthew and there isn't another one in the family with that name. So far everyone absolutely loves the name and I can tell they are genuine not just nice to our faces which makes his name feel even more perfect! 

In 2nd tri I could really feel the braxton hicks but they seemed to have calmed down 3rd tri, I wonder if that is normal. I can't remember when last I had 1?


----------



## pink_phoenix

I wish today was any other day but today......this time last year I said goodbye to my best friend....... I'm sad for lots of reasons but mostly because I feel like I'm forgetting her......there was once a time I couldn't remember her not being there, now it feels like a life time since I last held her, cuddled her, kissed her and woke up to her little face watching over me.
I'm absolutely heart broken and if it's still this hard after a year will it ever get any easier????


----------



## mdscpa

32 Weeks Bump: 


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/27yofpj.jpg​


18 and 32 Weeks Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/rvv8fk.jpg​


26 and 32 Weeks Bare bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/352kt36.jpg​






​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so sorry about your heart ache Pink :hugs: 

Love your bump Daphne :dance:

AFM: my scan is in about an hour :D I've had the throw ups again this morning but luckily it has passed now. Now I'm just SUPER excited!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

HV came today for ante-natal check up, ended up talking about Ava more than the baby or pregnancy :dohh: She is lovely though. I asked about taking raspberry tea leaf to ripen my cervix a little for 37-38 weeks and was told to stay clear of the thing all together. 

Do you have an idea what's causing your BH's, MissFox? And do they change once you've done the opposite, i.e walking causes them so you sit down and they stop? I'm really tempted to check for dilation but no idea what I'm feeling for. 

Lovely name, also :happy: 

My BH's came worse at the start of 3rd Tri, settled down now unless I'm overly active. Have the odd tightening but nothing else with it. 

Oh, Pink :cry: We all deal with things differently. I found death easier to cope with than a relationship breakdown - sounds silly I know, just how the people are gone and wouldn't need to worry about seeing them in whatever state they're in, where as the latter is in front of your eyes. But when pets and people fly high, they're in a happier place :) No more misery to go through, just peace. In Dec 2011 we sadly lost our Dogue de Bordeaux :( He had cancer of the mouth, but by the time his operation removed the main fault, it had already spread to his lungs without anybody's knowledge. He turned so skinny but vets said it was down to after his procedure making it painful for him. Then collapsed one day on a walk and frothed at the mouth. My mum came running in crying leaving him on the field across the road, took him to the vets and didn't come back with him. 1 month before, my auntie passed away from cancer, 2 days after we lost a friend in a crash. Extremely hard times at the end of the year. But I was grateful they all happened in Nov & Dec, as a New Year was ready to start afresh.
Such a cheeky chap. 
https://i.imgur.com/ZvczQLQm.jpg

You're still keeping in tight, mdscpa! I don't think you'll have much more growth from now until 36 weeks, no idea why though :haha:

Oooh, Wunna :happy: hopefully the sickness was just a bunch of exciting nerves escaping! Hope everything went well!! Can't wait for an update! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

I dont feel any growth from last week's bump but it feels heavier now and my belly button is now out than last week so maybe ive grown a little. I'm still expecting fee more growth but what i wanna see is when my bump will drop obviously although it seems like it's starting to.

Sorry for your losses Smartie. :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks for the love ladies :hugs: 
It's been a hard day but just tried to keep my self busy. 
I get what u mean about glad it all came together tho smartie last year I had my brain op in march, lost kiara in April and then the baby in may so was such an awful time but think it was easier as it all happened at once and kinda grieved all in one go then got better. 
Ohhh so excited for your scan wunna! Hope you get to see little one in beautiful detail and get some fabulous pics xx

I'm sorry for your losses to smartie, I don't deal well with deaths at all and seem to cope better with ends of relationships lol so yeah your right we all do it in different ways. And I must say what a handsome boy he was, made me cry reading how poorly he was, kiara got cancer, it showed in her legs but we was told it wasn't life threatening and if we had it removed she would be ok but then I found lumps coming up in her chest and groin and she started fitting and a very nice vet ( who actually seemed genuinely concerned and not just after our money) said she more than likley had a brain tumour so we decided we wouldn't let her continue to get any poorlier, we wanted to remember her as she was and he said the tumour in her brain could make her nasty and change personality once the pain set in! I'd never have forgiven my self if I let her suffer! X

Mdscpa lovely bump!! I really enjoy ur updates and just wish I could do mine as often x

Miss fox: aww what another beautiful. Maybe I should ask you for some ideas haha x


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Have you not thought about measuring around your belly or waist to see if there's much increase? There is a definite slope forming though, compared to 18w. You have a lot more heaviness to come! The moment you feel like a bowling ball is coming between your legs you know where he is for sure!

Can you breathe a lot easier than normal?


----------



## mdscpa

I forgot the last time i measured my belly. :haha: The way i walk is already changing i feel like a duck now :rofl: My breathing is fine but the only thing that's gone is my heartburn so maybe Adam is down now and ive got more space inside to let me breathe easily.

Pink - DH is the one reminding me that it's our photo shoot day. I tend to forget the day and he's the one who is so persistent to not miss a weekly bump pic. He always say we need to keep it up to have something to campare to when we have our 2nd.... :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I Defo get that heaviness feeling, and everyone's commented my tummy dropped quite a lot, I was a bit concerned it might be a bit early. 
Defo have the duck waddle down but had that from about 15-16 weeks with the trouble I have with my spine! 

Aww mdscpa it's lovely ur DH is so involved. I've not got a great deal out of my OH if I'm honest. Typical yorkshire bloke haha

I find most kicks and movements now to be awfully painful, not sure y but feel like she's disco dancing or king fu fighting haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

3D SCAN UPDATE

Again ladies I am so sorry that it took so long and thanks for being so patient with me :hugs:

I asked the sonographer to please confirm gender for us to make sure it is boy and she said sure. She puts the probe on my belly and switches on to 3D and the VERY 1st thing we see is our little Matthew's potty shot :D

https://i.imgur.com/ryBmZv8.jpg

Matthew was wide awake the whole time and had his eyes open a few times too :D

https://i.imgur.com/1O7pOCu.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/zp1Y91Q.jpg

Matthew's feet - he seems to like crossing them at the ankles. Funny thing is I was lying with my ankles crossed the whole u/s through as well 

https://i.imgur.com/zT4RxZa.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/n7qiIoc.jpg

Side profile. He had his arm by his face for the most part but we still got to see him so all is good :D

https://i.imgur.com/9GvMJru.jpg

Healthy heart beating at 141 bpm 

https://i.imgur.com/GDAwCZm.jpg

These literally melted my heart!!! We got so many smiles from him 

https://i.imgur.com/pw4l49o.jpg

Pouting a bit after mommy had some fudge :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/9SQrqCN.jpg

Getting a bit tired now ** yawn **

https://i.imgur.com/mFMvg0u.jpg

Want to see something funny mommy?? Look how I put my umbilical cord in my mouth :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/ugalrw1.jpg

Sorry for the overkill on photos but I got soooo many I just had to share as much as I could :dance:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Aww Wunna! Is he a mummy or daddy look-a-like? So nice of him to give you a lot of smiles! Was you given an estimated weight for him thus far?

Thank you for sharing :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think he has my nose but not too sure :haha: 

He is currently 1.653kg and measuring spot on 30w5d. Head down as well :dance:
Sonographer says that in her opinion even though I'm almost 31 weeks she thinks he'll be here round about 38 weeks. That leaves me about 7 and a half weeks. I'm so excited and nervous for this.

We also got to hear his heart beating for the 1st time today! That was amazing. Previously we played around with the shitty amplifier at home but DH could never hear it.

I have no words anymore to descrive how amazing this was!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww what absolutely stunning pictures wunna! Such a lovely little man :D 
So glad it went well xx

Thought I best get a bump pic done haha 

I Defo think there's a bit of a drop in my belly, can certainly feel it. Need a wee constantly, back aches moved right down into my lower hips and bum.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think there is a drop there too Pink - you still loog great though!!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww thanks :D 
I feel like the back end of a bus haha x


----------



## eppgirl

30 weeks on top, 31 weeks on bottom, I think I've dropped some, I definitely feel it in my hips/pelvis/butt :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







150422_201247_COLLAGE-1.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pink_phoenix

:happydance: Yayyyy more bumps! Eppgirl bump looks amazing


----------



## mdscpa

Great bumps pink and eppgirl..... Really looks everyone's starting to drop.... :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh I can Defo feel it lol!
Pains moved right down into my bum and even my knees this morning :( just lay in agony for an hour till OH woke up to sort ruby. She's started sleeping on her own bed at the end of the room now instead of next to us. I still let her in bed for a cuddle in the morning but atleast we have our own space at night haha! Sound like I've already got a LO here lol


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I think there's going to be a few coming before their due date! I'm so much smaller than I was with DD1, also measuring at 28.5 weeks still. No idea where this "big" baby is hiding.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1429872634738.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Loving all the bumps!!!!! I think we'll have a few before their due dates too :) But after term still


----------



## pink_phoenix

I wouldn't mind a week or two early haha! Anything around 28 weeks is considered healthy isn't it? I'm friend was induced at 37 wks with her little girl and she was perfect, had a tiny bit of jaundice but she was still perfect, she was like a little China doll bless her :cloud9:

Smartie you've got such a lovely little bump I'd never have imagined they have told u baby is big, u must have great muscle tone keeping LO in haha x


----------



## SmartieMeUp

28 or 38? 28 weeks is classed as extremely premature but with a higher survival rate than a baby born around v-day. Anything over 34 weeks but before 37 is classed as late preterm. They base a lot of it on oxygen dependency and weight when premature. Some lungs develop quicker than others. Jaundice is nothing to worry about after birth unless it's in their eyes. Natural sunlight or UV will cure it, can get it at any gestational age. Niece was born at 26w 1lb 12oz, on CPAP until she was 35w and came off oxygen at 36w. As she was on CPAP for so long, it caused her to suffer with chronic lung disease. It was awful to see her in NICU, having wires and tubes coming out of her, constant mask on too. She was so tiny up until last year. Only positive side to a preemie is that they stay in their clothes for longer.

They're classing her as big from my scan results and having a feel saying it's "all baby" yet when I feel it's all squishy. And my weight gain which is depressing. BMI is 28 (obese) yet booked in at 21.5 (mid-normal) weighed 64kg/10st 1lb at my 28w appointment so dreading what I am now. OH says I look bigger in pictures than I do in person x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I ment 38, the numbers part of my phone is touch screen and really doesn't agree with me! Hurts my feelings really! 
Aww what an experience, hope your niece is much healthier now.
One of my nieces was early think around 8-10 weeks, can't remember exactly, was 12 years ago now but I do remember her being in an incubator for 3 weeks. Was awfully hard on my sis and her OH. Wouldn't know now tho to look at her


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My sister's wedding was amazing. I'm not sure why there was so much crying :haha: She looked stunning and so grown up :cry: I danced 2 dances and then sat out the rest of the time as TONS of old people told me that if I keep that up I'll be in labour tomorrow :dohh:

I also got an email from the company where I asked for a job and they want to appoint me from 1 November :yipee:
I'll be working from 9am to 14h00pm at the same salary I'm getting now at my current job where I get treated like crap!
I'm looking forward to a fresh start with people who will hopefully respect me and my hard working nature for what they get and not abuse me because they think I'm so hard up for the cash that they can treat me like crap!

I will resign 4 May when I return to work (4 weeks notice) which means I'll be on maternity leave from 1 June. That will give me between 2-3 weeks to relax before Matthew gets here and then I'll still have 4 months with him home after birth. I can only claim 4 out of the 5 months of maternity leave but DH said it is okay we'll survive that 1 month as long as I'm okay.

I feel so blessed with this great news!!!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww that's great news wunna. I'm so glad your sisters wedding went well and over the moon for you that the other job got back to you with such fab news x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink :D I'm so excited for all of this new things and nervous at the same time too!

I just keep faith that all will go well!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm excited for you too. And hoping your last few weeks at work are bearable. 
We finally got accepted for a new house so we move the middle of may so no more arguing with the neighbours no more shit with the estate agents and it's got plenty of room for us all. 4 bedrooms, 2 reception rooms a massive kitchen and about 20mins drive from my mum and dad, well most of my family really. We currently live an hour and half away from my side and 10mins from OH's lot and I can count on one hand how often all his family have visited so was a bit peed off when they complained it was far away. If they were here every week I could understand. 
Oh and I also had a dream about being in labour last night and in true me fashion I spent most the time arguing with the docs and midwives hahaha. Was funny but hope it's not a sign of things to come


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah the good things just keep on coming!!!!!!

Congrats Pink, awesome news on the house :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Not looking forward to the move tho haha. Can only just carry my own weight at the minute.....think I'll have to be chief putter awayer haha


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I hope your nesting period hasn't been and gone :haha: But I do hope the move is easy :)

Right ladies... I've been looking online for some dilation signs without internally checking - the plug was a give away for me but I was looking at other signs and I came across the "purple line" which forms in the natal cleft/bum crack when dilated and decided to check for myself. So away I got on all 4's with a mirror behind me :haha: to check and I see a line. It's caused from pressure on the veins as baby pushes down in your pelvis... It was a task to take a picture and needed to change positions to do so but I somehow managed - even pulled a muscle in my boob/armpit doing it. I'd rather post it in here than make a thread about it in 3rd tri. 
I apologise for the size of the photo, and I covered as much as possible with a lovely strawberry stamp :haha: Ignore my bruised coccyx, permanently like that from a stupid bouncy castle slide. 

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/YNoyEPzl.jpg

I'm going to get a bath later and attempt a self check if I can reach, fingers are small so doubt I'll be able to.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think I'm getting my nesting period now, blitz the house this morning. OH half just pulled his face about all sorts so I went a did them so when he next pulls his face I can tell him to jog on haha!
I can't really make anything out in pic hun sorry ( not really sure what to look for) and pics arnt great quality on my phone! I was tempted to see if I could feel anything but then again I'd have NO idea what I was feeling for. I know they say not too as infection risk but can't be all that different than when BD'ing surely 
Defo started with the lightening crotch yesterday and that is just so much more awful than it even sounds. Took my breath away. And if I stand to quick I almost pee my pants.......Oh the joys of being heavily pregnant haha


----------



## pink_phoenix

Smartie: I just looked it up haha! Can Defo see the purple line starting, wasn't sure if that was too do with ur coccyx as u said! 
Read some really interesting stuff, and some that I just had to read out to OH for the giggle


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Smartie, do you think you've started dilating? I see purple in the pic of your crack (sounds funny :haha:)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

STOP RIGHT THERE! Need the nesting to happen in the new house!! I've bought a steam cleaner to do all my carpets and tiles in kitchen/bathroom, I'll be sad if I can't add bleach to it though as that's the only thing which can make me extremely happy right now. Literally tearful happy.
I'm unsure if there's anything there, I can see a line around the edge of the "strawberry" but unsure if that's just normal pigmentation. Apparently if you push your finger backwards and up, it should be there and feels like a pair of kissy lips. Squatting or one leg lifted helps easier access. Whack on a pair of latex gloves, no different to a doctor and as you said, BD'ing knocks it, and secretions happen during that time. I do really hope it is something happening and not the beginning of SPD.


----------



## MissFox

We are all getting there!!! 
Wunna congrats on the new job! 
Love all the bump pics! 

I have a test for a new job (with the same county) on May 5. I hope I pass the test but I'm also going to be sad if I have to tell my supervisor I'm taking a different position. She threw a great baby shower for me after I went off work. But the hours are better and the pay is better so I would have to take it. If I pass the test though, the oral exam is June 1-2. So let's hope I don't have a due date baby!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Smartie, do you think you've started dilating? I see purple in the pic of your crack (sounds funny :haha:)

I do think something is happening down there, I get the sensation of a butter knife scraping around the inside of my vagina towards cervix quite a lot followed with back cramping. Haha, I'm so glad OH was at work when I took it. DD was stood outside my bedroom door asking what I was doing :haha:


----------



## MissFox

I have to admit- I'm curious for the first time I get checked. Though I haven't gone past 1cm wth either kid until in full on labor.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha I've had the nesting feeling a few times but then again that could just be the OCD mixed with pregnancy hormones!
I'm gonna have to try and take a pic of my own arse now I'm curious as I've got some pretty horrific pains going on lol 

Ooooh good luck with the test. I'm sure your supervisor would understand if it's a better opportunity for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

She will. She will be sad, she keeps telling me I'm one of her best. But since it is for the county they do encourage promotion within.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Pink - Is it random bursts of energy, then a lump of tiredness, then more energy? Suppose it's a good advantage for your OH too especially with OCD. 
It was so awkward to do for my own vision, having to twist around. Even tried pulling my bum cheeks apart while kneeling upwards but just didn't work. Get your OH to take it for you :haha:

MissFox - Nobody can turn down a promotion which will have a huge positive impact on their life :) I'm sure you'll be able to still see her around work too, for all you know, she could have done some background referrals for you. Good luck with the test, put a cork inside just in case ;)


----------



## mdscpa

A cork? :haha: :rofl:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Yes! :D Preferably a champagne one, they take a lot of force to come out!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Some days I don't wanna move then I force my self to get up and walk to dog and then I get in the mood to clean or I see a mess some where and tidy, then once I've started I just do the whole house haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pink_phoenix said:


> Haha I've had the nesting feeling a few times but then again that could just be the OCD mixed with pregnancy hormones!
> I'm gonna have to try and take a pic of my own arse now I'm curious as I've got some pretty horrific pains going on lol
> 
> Ooooh good luck with the test. I'm sure your supervisor would understand if it's a better opportunity for you and your family :hugs:

I get you on the OCD feeling. At the bed & breakfast we stayed and got ready for my sister's wedding we had a room we slept in and one we got dressed in. Both the rooms the paintings weren't straight above the beds etc and I spent a lot of time getting them in line :haha:

I am lazy now, but I think I'm just tired. Hopefully while I'm still on leave I'll get to nest some more :D



SmartieMeUp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Smartie, do you think you've started dilating? I see purple in the pic of your crack (sounds funny :haha:)
> 
> I do think something is happening down there, I get the sensation of a butter knife scraping around the inside of my vagina towards cervix quite a lot followed with back cramping. Haha, I'm so glad OH was at work when I took it. DD was stood outside my bedroom door asking what I was doing :haha:Click to expand...

I think you've started a new crack addiction on here :rofl:



MissFox said:


> She will. She will be sad, she keeps telling me I'm one of her best. But since it is for the county they do encourage promotion within.

Congrats on the great opportunity for you hun! It is amazing to have this come before baby, better hours and salary is a bonus! I'm sure that even though your manager will be sad, she'll be just as happy for you too.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha wunna I'd have done exactly the same. Aswell as tidying the room before I left so it looked like what it did when I arrived. I can't leave them in a mess. It hurts my feelings. At the very least I have to tidy the bed ha x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I accidentally got some foundation on one of the white towels and was freaking out about how I was going to get the towel clean etc.

Dh sometimes say I need help because he thinks I'm crazy with OCD. I must however admit that in many ways he has calmed me, there are things that just don't bother me like they would have before we met. He kind of balances me out to a more normal person :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've always struggled with it but only just got an actual diagnosis this year so kind of a relief but not as I can't do a lot about it. U can take meds but not something I'm prepared to take while pregnant. 
If I found foundation on a towel I'd have lost it. Gone and asked for clean ones


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I messed the foundation accidentally :haha:

I don't think mine is bad enough to require meds. I don't lock a door 7 times and have rituals etc. I just obsess over things being in lines, clothes being folded a certain way, having things look tidy and organised, cd's according to alphabet and such. 

A friend of mine was the same and she had twins, after they were born she had literally no time to obsess over any of the 'small' things and is much more laid back now. Maybe we'll be the same.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ahh I thought u ment there was foundation on towels from someone else. I'd be trying to clean it haha
Mines how things go away, clothes have to be in a certain order. I can only eat with forks unless it's soup. If things have to be in the right place in fridge, have a thing about numbers, have to put my make up on in a certain order. All sorts like that haha


----------



## mdscpa

I can relate with OCD not that i have it but DH does.... :haha: He hangs our clothes after washing by color and by sizes he told me it looks neat and that how his mom do it. When having a meal, he finishes one dish before trying another one so whenever we go out to attend some party he always end up having one because he's already full for another.. At home, give him two dishes and he won't touch the second one until he finishes the first meal. When he started cleaning a portion of the house, expect the entire house will be cleaned.. :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yep that's me too haha! Once I'm in the mood to clean I just attack the whole house. I have antibacterial wipes everywhere and normally clean every time I go in bathroom or kitchen like wiping tops down and that's what starts it all off!
How ur OH hangs stuff outside is what my wardrobe looks like. Starts with strappy tops in colour order. Then short sleeve, long sleeve, jumpers, coats then skirts in length and dresses in sleeve size and then all in could order from light to dark in each bit! 
And that's just the start of it


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It always amazes me how one name 'OCD' can cover so many different types of behaviour. Take our 3 stories above, we all have the same 'issue' but we all have different things we do :D

10:30 am here and I'm still in bed... Lazy is kicking nesting's ass :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

i guess that's the reason why DH is not keen on changing diapers... We're still arguing about it. lol Just a thought of it make him squeamish. :rofl: Hoping it will change once Adam is here and pooping everywhere.... :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I was just thinking that. I think it's more the way in which your mind approaches things and not so much the things that we actually do. if I know something in my wardrobe is hung up wrong or in the fridge in the wrong place I can't sleep at night. I have to get up and change it! 
Also stuff like washing glasses out 3 times before filling them. My mum and dad threw a spoon away because it was the only thing I would eat with and if I couldn't find it I refused to eat lol! It's funny when I think about it and sometimes I'm ashamed of talking about it as I know to most people it must sound so daft but there's just physically nothing I can do once I've started. Also find when I'm stressed it get worse. Or if I get carried away it can get seriously out of control like to the point I could go days with out sleeping or eating. Have to get people to physically stop me


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, i think yours is on a higher level than my DH... He can control it once I reminded him about being OCD but i sometimes i do find it just being organized. He always tell me that doctors always find a name for something they thought is not normal (as compared to the general public).


----------



## pink_phoenix

Some times I can control it other I can even begin to imagine how to control myself.
I do also find being organised helps as it's a very low level of ocd that can prevent it escalating. I also have issues throwing things away, old bills, bank statements, cards, clothes that haven't fit for ages and prob never will as I have a niggling voice in my head saying but what if they do at some point lol


----------



## mdscpa

Same issues with DH about throwing things away. :haha: He keeps expired credit cards, insurance cards, atm receipts, empty pens, shoes he stops wearing for ages but in good condition, clothes that's too old, appliances boxes (he said he can use when we move), perfume bottles, just anything that he thinks have some use in the future.... Just last Friday when we went for groceries he saw a small Optimus Prime toy on the floor, he picked it up and brought it home. He washed and disinfected it... He's not into collecting toys but he just can't see it put to waste. :lol: Even said, now Adam has his first toy which i won't give of course. He can have it all by himself. :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah sounds like me, bar the picking the toy up ha! Unless it's a teddy I can take home for ruby haha! Not really any better is it


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: not really.... :haha: Still, as long as nobody is getting hurt having OCD is not a big deal for us....


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha I like having people I can take the piss out of OCD with tho. Especially people that understand how it is


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*31 Weeks Bump *

https://i.imgur.com/MRIS8rs.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ur bump looks great!!
Seems to have done what mine did at 31 weeks and looks smaller as it's dropped. And the rest of you looks like ur shrinking around your bump :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You are so sweet, thanks Pink :hugs:

I have started getting some bits and pieces together for the hospital bag as the sonographer seems to think Matthew will be here in 7 weeks rather than 9... We'll see though what Matthew thinks :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

If Matthew decides at 7 weeks and mine at his due date then probably we'll have them both at the same time... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yeah :dance: We have been so close with everything since TTC that it would not surprise me if we did have our babies together. Even if it is 1 or 2 days apart it would still be close enough :D

I paid the company today that will be doing my maternity payments on my behalf. We can claim unemployment from the government for 4 months while on maternity leave. It is just such a hassle with the shit load of forms you have to fill in, long rows to stand in every month to hand the forms in and then waiting for the payments.
This company does it on your behalf for 4 months and you just pay them once off. I did that so now I fill in the forms, post it to them and wait for maternity leave to start on June 2nd :dance: They do the rest for me each month :yipee:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've had a feeling all the way thru baby will come early but I don't know if that's the same as being nervous before a scan that something is going to be wrong. Never got past 8 weeks so it's all been a bit scary really. 
I'd be happy with and time after 37 wks if I'm honest 
Having LO ones on same day would be lovely 
I feel strange still saying baby as I just can't decide on a name haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, we are also close in due dates Pink.

Have you got a short list that you can share or are you still waiting to see her before making a final decision?


----------



## mdscpa

That's a huge relief..... Things are coming along well....:yipee:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I like phoenix and possible rose as a middle name 
We also liked everly, pronounced like beverly but with out the B and evie as short and possible phoenix as a middle name. But there's just something about phoenix I can't get away from, I've always liked the mythical creature but I just thought with the year we had last year and what we've got now the theory behind the phoenix was very fitting. 
I also like piper, Florence and fallon. 
But it's everly and phoenix we are stuck between x


----------



## mdscpa

Great names Pink.... Like you, i still worry about something going wrong and having our LO earlier than 37 weeks. DH always talk to him that it's not yet time and you can stay there up until 37/38 weeks after that you can decide when to come out.... They say 99% of the babies born at 34 weeks will survive but i'm not looking forward to it. What i want is for him to reach the full term period maybe then i can start relaxing....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pink, I love Everly Phoenix in that order. The other way around doesn't have the same ring.

I think those are very beautiful names!! Maybe you and daddy should start saying Everly (example) and see if it feels right for you instead of calling her baby. 

I did that with Daniel which I liked at the start but it didn't sit 100% with me even though it was the name I wanted. Then we decided on Matthew and when I said it it just felt right to me.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I don't think you can ever relax fully can you. Even with no bad experiences it's nerve wrecking! I'd be scared to think of baby coming at 34wks. It still seems so early, and so close. But 36-37 I think is pretty much full term. I'd like to go right uptill my due date if I'm honest but I know there's not much chance of that happening haha! And as far as I've been told over due can be as bad as slightly early. So I'm confused over it all haha! As long as she's healthy when she gets here that's all I care about


----------



## pink_phoenix

I do love everly but I just think I'll meet someone else some where down the line with the same name and think I should have called her phoenix haha!
I looked up the names and there was a few comments from people called phoenix and they all said they loved their name, always got such positive comments and never met anyone who shared the name. As with everly, channing tatum called his little girl that and I'm just dreading it being the next rough kids name trend if you get what I mean. 
I loved logan for a boy last time round as wolverine from the xmen has that name but it became a trend for all the scally ( rough, undesirables) names to call their kids so really ruined it for me and I worry everly will go the same way


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I understand completely! I didn't know Channing's daughter was called Everly, I'm behind on all that celebrity stuff :haha:

If you do Phoeninx than I do like Phoenix Rose like you said :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I only knew that's what he had called her as it said on the website I looked up names on haha. 
I'm normally behind on stuff like that as I've no interest but like I said just concerns me it might be the next big name trend


----------



## pink_phoenix

Has anyone else had days when they just don't feel right??
All day today I've felt really off and not myself. Keep welling up to cry, feeling very irritated and annoyed at nothing, had period like cramps and just generally feeling like shit and nauseous. was going to call the midwife but as it's Sunday I'd just get referred to the assessment part of L&D and last time they were awful. Woman really made me feel like I'd been sat there taking up valuable time. A bloody midwife advised me to go in...Was so annoyed when I left I've considered going to a different hospital or just not going at all.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've had off days too Pink! I feel like I can relate exactly to what you describe.

Those are the days that I really try to be kind to myself and I go through a lot of trouble to do things I WANT, even if it is popcorn and a movie on the couch.

Do your cramps feel like contractions or just uncomfy?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

L&D can have arsey people working, especially during night shifts. They're hoping it's easy while people sleep. Have a nice bath to relax in and hopefully it'll make you feel a bit better in general and eases the cramps. 

I've been really bitchy for the past 2 days, OH has dealt with it better than expected, I give the cold shoulder, ignore him and hold a grudge. Took a scouring sponge to bed with me on Friday night, it made me feel so content and relaxed. Had a severe nose bleed at 2am this morning too - luckily I was awake. OH ran for tissue after it dripped all down my top and pillow, but I had to hang my head over the toilet because it was streaming out my nose and mouth. 

Just to add, I tried self-checking after my bath, couldn't quite reach properly but my cervix is super squishy like cotton wool.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I just feel like I due when I'm due on. My periods used to be pretty horrific. Really painfull and made me really unhappy and grumpy for a few days before. Also feel a lot of presure when I'm walking and like I need to poo all the time. It's more uncomfortable than pain full at the minute but has been getting worse over past few days. And her movements are pretty painful half the time 

I hate hormones, I really do haha


----------



## MissFox

I have days like that. They get more frequent as I get further along. It can be really difficult. The other night I had this happen. I felt so off and weird. I ended up breaking down and crying and sending myself to bed at 8pm. I just looked at DH and said "I'm going to bed" and they was that. I felt much better the next day.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I feel like I've been on the verge of breaking down all day. Everything's pissed me off royal. My mum and dad stayed last night been looking forward to them coming over but the left really early and I wasn't expecting it and it really pissed me off. Thing that's what's started it. Just sat on sofa and refused to move all day. And poor ruby has got the brunt of me shouting, poor little dear! Still wanna cry now. Just had enough! 

Oh smartie nose bleeds are awful at the best of times. I've had a few but more when I've blown my nose x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Managed to sleep and woke up feeling as shitty as I did yesterday so hopefully it will pass some point today


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry you are not feeling better yet Pink :hugs: Glad you got some sleep though!

Hopefully this will put even just a little smile on your face :D

https://i.imgur.com/BleKuxW.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

Anyone else have pica? I had it throught the entire pregnancy with my first but this time it only started about two months ago and is already driving me crazy!! :dohh: :haha: 

P.s hope you feel better soon pink :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Is pica where you crave odd things like sand or soap etc?

I googled it and if it is what you are referring to then I haven't had it. I basically crave whatever people plant in my head :rofl: Someone can tell me about a nice dish they made and then I'll instantly want to eat that haha


----------



## Sarah1508

^ Yes :haha: 

But for me it's anything gritty I crave :dohh: like coal , ashes from the fire, them nail files that are made from cardboard and have like sandpaper on them haha and the ultimate one is sand!! I live right beside a beach as well and can smell it everyday , and it's driving me up the walls! :haha: if I could I would just sit there all day crunching the little bits of sand in my teeth.... I know I know it's wierd as heck :haha: 
The only two things I have found that ease it slightly is chewing on a wet bath sponge I've even bought one especially for chewing on..... :dohh: and I have an oral b toothpaste for whiter teeth that has little crunchy bits in it so whenever the craving gets unbearable to resist anymore I get a pea size of that and crunch it just imagining that it's sand.... :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is so strange, I've heard of it before but have never 'spoken' to someone who has it.

Is it dangerous or can you ask your doc / midwife to give you something for it?


----------



## Sarah1508

Well it would be dangerous if I was actually going about eating coal and sand etc :haha: but no it's not dangerous just so frustrating that I can't well go eat coal sand etc :haha: some people say it may be a sign of a low of iron and similar things but all my regular blood tests have shown up that I'm not lacking anything :shrug: it was the same last pregnancy my iron was completley fine it was actually after I had Kian that it went a bit low and had to take iron tablets for about a month so could possibly happen again this time round not sure :shrug: 
It's so so annoying though :dohh: imagine craving something so bad for months and not being allowed to have it.... Torture! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can relate to the torture part when I crave something and cannot get it!


----------



## MileyMamma

pink_phoenix said:


> Yeah I was just thinking that. I think it's more the way in which your mind approaches things and not so much the things that we actually do. if I know something in my wardrobe is hung up wrong or in the fridge in the wrong place I can't sleep at night. I have to get up and change it!
> Also stuff like washing glasses out 3 times before filling them. My mum and dad threw a spoon away because it was the only thing I would eat with and if I couldn't find it I refused to eat lol! It's funny when I think about it and sometimes I'm ashamed of talking about it as I know to most people it must sound so daft but there's just physically nothing I can do once I've started. Also find when I'm stressed it get worse. Or if I get carried away it can get seriously out of control like to the point I could go days with out sleeping or eating. Have to get people to physically stop me

I am really germ phobic, I hate germs from people, food and people who are unwell is the worst. I won't emoty the bin or wash up because of the food, luckily my hubby does all those bits. I have bipolar and ocd and being on my half meds throughout pregnancy it's a nightmare and now nesting has kicked in im finding it really tough. 

I have a scan today to see where my placenta is lying, it was across my c section scar at my 20 weeks scan and they are hoping it has moved as they need to cut the scar at my elective c section in 6 weeks, not long now! Feeling a bit nervous!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Mileymama, I hope it has moved! Keep us updated on how everything went.


----------



## MileyMamma

Thankyou wannabubba :) jut need to know everything will run smoothly when it comes to the big day, so worried it's grown into my scar and I will have to have a hysterectomy :( worst case scenario but have been panicking about it since 20 weeks, will be nice once I know what's going on x


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww wunna that made me smile, I've always wanted one of those dogs haha! 

Sarah: yeah I've had the cravings for strange stuff, toilet roll at first. Now it's ice. I've literally just made OH get me a big bag of party ice so I can fill my drinks up and crunch away. Also got really fond of hummus but only realised by accident. I kept having a craving and thought it was for peanutbutter but every time I ate it I still had the craving. OH was eating hummus and I tried a bit and that was it. Was like a light switch went on and I was like "OMG this is what I've been craving" eaten it everyday. And veg, I can't get enough of it. Carrot sticks, broccoli oh and apples! Not that I'm complaining haha
Know it's not quite strange things to eat but been some awful cravings! 
Oh and almost forgot I was pretty tempted to try some of ruby's dry food the other day haha! 

Hope all goes well mileymamma


----------



## MileyMamma

Hey I'm back from the scan!
Placenta is still anterior and the bottom of it is attached to my previous scar so may need a transfusion. Will also need to take medication to prevent bleeding too much on the operating table. He weighs 4lb 10oz and looks like his sister but chubbier! I feel a bit nervous knowing the placenta hasn't fully moved and the complications that could arise. They are hoping to scrape away the placenta that's attached to the scar so fingers crossed it all goes to plan ;) only 6 weeks until we meet our baby!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry it hasn't completely moved! You'll be well taken care of and they know about everything in advance. FX it will all go to plan :hugs:

I feel so excited for the ladies with c-section dates! I want natural birth so will be in the waiting game but the c-sections are all in the know of exactly when they will be having their babies. I find myself wishing I had an exact date like I will go into labour on so and so date :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry to hear about that Miley but i'm sure you have the greatest docs that will take care of you and your little boy.... So happy though that you already have a date to finally hold him.... 6 weeks is not too long.....


----------



## pink_phoenix

Sorry it's not great news mileymamma but at least there going in well awear of the situation and will have steps in place to deal with any complications. Sounds like ur in the care of a great team. Ohh 6 wks that's so exciting, I'd love the idea of knowing when she arrived but wouldn't want the c section so will have to take my seat and wait haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Waiting with you Pink :coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

Joining you ladies with the wait.... :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Feels foreverrrrrrr away haha


----------



## treeroot

It's getting to be that time....tick tock tick tock

I hope everyone is doing well, haven't been here for a couple months but all is well with me.

I see we had a preemie; I hope things are ok there.

I can't believe it's almost May...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, first June bug was born a while ago and so far seems to be doing well :)

Glad you are doing well still and yes this is getting real very fast! :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think it must be just me that doesn't feel it's been fast. I can barely remember not being pregnant haha! 

Glad our first little june bug is doing well

And good to here from u treeroot and that you and little one are doing well


----------



## mdscpa

Late May and June will probably the best days to see birth updates in this thread...


----------



## MissFox

On one hand I would rather have a June baby but most likely will have a May baby. I really can't see myself going overdue. I feel so huge and done already. So weird that right now I feel like I could just go to sleep. But I have to feed the kids lunch before I push for nap time. Looks like I will be napping with them. I plan on bribing them with a trip to the park lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha I love it when LO's are still at the right age to be bribed with something so simple as the park! 
They grow up too fast and soon the park just doesn't cut it, bribes start to get next level expensive


----------



## MileyMamma

Thanks ladies :) will try not to Worry about it too much, What are your babies weighing in atm or from your last scan? I saw some photo chart and accordinf to that he's on the 90th percentile! 
Can't wait to start seeinng some birth announcements! In a few days time we can all officially say we are having a baby next month!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I have no idea, no one has mentioned it and I'd have no idea where to look on scan report. All I got told was she was 'average' for gestation


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My last scan was Thursday at 30+5 and Matthew was weighing 1.65 kg :) 
Estimated birth weight is 3.1 kg so he has another 1.5 to go. Makes me wonder what I'll be looking and feeling like when he starts gaining.

I can almost not believe how close we are!!! :yipee:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Do they tell u that wunna or is it in the paper work?
I've gotta get in touch with new docs tomorrow for where I'm moving to and get them to refer me to the consultants at a hospital over there. Hope it gets sorted in time ha


----------



## MileyMamma

WunnaBubba2 said:


> My last scan was Thursday at 30+5 and Matthew was weighing 1.65 kg :)
> Estimated birth weight is 3.1 kg so he has another 1.5 to go. Makes me wonder what I'll be looking and feeling like when he starts gaining.
> 
> I can almost not believe how close we are!!! :yipee:

do you know what that is in pounds? ;)
I get these printed sheets after a scan, it has all the measurements on it that's how I know how big he is, even has the length of his legs which don't seem that big x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is about 3lb 10 oz according to the google calculator :D
Estimated birth weight 6lb13oz which seems to be 'normal' range.

Pink, at my scans they always told me the weight as well as the print out forms had it on as well. I hope you can get your new hospital sorted without any issues. Are you due anymore scans? If you are you can ask them the weight as the machine seems to use measurements etc to calcualte it.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've got one booked with my current hospital for the 11th and a midwifes appointment same day so may just keep those appointments and ask the new midwife to refer me to the new hospital. Seems the best option really


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ask them at the scan to give you their estimated weight :)


----------



## MileyMamma

Or try looking through your notes maybe something in there x


----------



## pink_phoenix

It may say it on my report. I'll have to have a good gander, when I can be bothered going out to the car tomorrow. To cold and too late now haha 
Sounds like Matthew is going to be a good weight. Not too big but not little. I'd certainly be happy with that weight


----------



## MissFox

Kids are just now going down at 2:15. So much for park time! Oh well! 
I haven't had a scan since 20 weeks so not sure where baby is at. My first was 8pbs and second was 7lb11oz so we will see


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Normally, NHS scans just say the FL, HC and AC. Need the BPD and AC to work out the weight by chart but they no longer measure the length on baby past the NT scan unless it's for medical reasons.


----------



## MissFox

Oh man! I'm so frustrated. I decided to check the status of my disability claim and found out that the three people I talked to about what my weekly benefit amount they all told me that they would be taking my most recent earnings into consideration if I waited until after April 1 to stop work. Well, all three were mistaken and it ended up screwing up my claim. I'm so frustrated. I am making a whopping $68/wk on disability now and I should be making $200+ according to what the workers told me. And the worst part of all of it was that I was right in my calculations and if I would have stopped work and started my claim the last day of March I would at least be getting around $120/wk. UUUUGHHHH SO needless to say I will be spending some time on the phone tomorrow.


----------



## eppgirl

At my ultrasound at 30 weeks baby A (Will) weighed 3 lbs 8 oz and compared to a singleton was in the 84th percentile! Baby B (Connor) weighed 4 lbs 3 oz and compared to a singleton was in the 95th percentile!

Big babies! I have my next growth scan in 2 weeks, had a fluid check today.

They're going to be keeping an eye on the babies now because they're fluid levels are starting to show they may be developing TTTS.

Looking at about 4-5 weeks for babies to be here! Its getting really real now, and I still have to get a van &#128547;


----------



## mdscpa

Captured Adam's movement last night.... Here's a short clip.

https://youtu.be/i-nRj6VaW6U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-nRj6VaW6U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pink, I am happy with that weight :D I'm not going to worry too much about fundal height measurements at the clinic anymore as it seems they just measure off. They've always measured me much bigger and then the scans show him being spot on according to gestation :D

MissFox, sorry about your claim grrr! I have to start sorting my paperwork today. I hope you can get yours sorted!

Eppgirl, 4-5 weeks is really close!!!!! You guys must be so excited :D

Nice video, Mdscpa :dance: Adam is having a blast!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Miss fox: don't let them make a decision that ur not happy with. U can appeal it if u don't agree. You just have to keep on at them. I jumped thru hoops for mine to get sorted. 

Awww Yayyyyy what an active little dude you've got there mdscpa. Freaked me out the first few times I actually saw my tummy move haha

Wunna: yeah I try not to take too much notice after my MW warned me my FH was high at my glucose test and was prob cos I had diabetes but tests came back clear and at my 30wk scan baby was just 'average' apparently 

Been getting some really sharp pains shooting up my bits and into my belly today and a few what felt like gushes of discharge like you'd get just before AF arrived. And pain low in my back....really doubt I'm gonna make end of june


----------



## mdscpa

I still get startled when he gives me a blast without prior notice, i think maybe he was dreaming. :D He even woke me up one morning because his kick was so strong and painful. Pink, i got white-colored mucousy discharge 2 nights ago and it's a lot i thought the same thing that maybe I won't make it til due date and a bit worried if he comes earlier than 37/38 weeks. Praying our babies will make it to term.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I get woken up by movements. Can feel her on both sides of belly at same time which is strange but funny haha
Mines completely clear and when it's done it I feel like I've wet my self, it's a bit embarasing. Rushed home to see what it was :( 
Will be wish you and little one all the very best and to stay put for now! I'm just gonna have to sit with my legs crossed constantly haha! Make sure she stays in


----------



## mdscpa

Do what Smartie suggested... Put a cork... :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hahaha yeah i'll get a few, one for me and one for OH'S backside haha! Him and ruby it's like war of the gasses at night!


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: DH does the same at night.... Makes me wana :ninja: him out of bed...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure we'll all be fine till term-birth :D I get freaked every single time my lower back starts to ache so I think we all have little things putting us on edge :hugs:

I've printed all my forms to complete for maternity leave payment and will now start to get the all ready. If all goes well I'll be able to send them off next week with plenty of time to spare before they get submitted in June :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I just get up and go in the spare room haha! Just make sure I open the window so I'm not greeted by a green mist in the mornings haha 

Yayyy get u being all organised haha! I do try to be just doesn't always happen


----------



## pink_phoenix

Finally got all my bits together for my hospital bag, so can relax abit now haha. 
Got a suit case for mine and baby's stuff. Defo utilised the zip lock bag idea. Got 4 outfits consisting of vest, sleep suit, bib and hat, set up in first size. And outfit in 0-3 just incase haha then 4 spare sleeved vests first and 0-3 size and 5 sleeps suits first and 0-3 size just together spare. An all in one to go home, 'smart pyjamas' and then a zip lock bag with spare bibs, booties and mits, a comforter teddy. 
Then lots of underwear for me, bras, maternity pads, breast pads and all my tolitries, slippers. Also single item steriliser with bottles and breast pump. And got my breast feeding apron aswell to keep me comfortable if people are visiting

Second bag is changing bag so wipes, nappy cream, change mat and nappies

OH is just gonna chuck some stuff in a sports bag I think. Doubt he's going to need much as parents don't live far away. 
Just got some puzzle books to get abit closer to the time but will just pick them up with some drinks and snacks on the way. I'm sure I'll think of a few other things to add yet. 
Oh and got a nighty that opens at the front for nursing but I'm enjoying wearing that so will just chuck it in as I need. Might aswell get my monies worth if it's going to be ruined haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well done Pink! I'm so jealous! I will prob get my final bits and pieces by the end of the week to get packing! 

I just don't feel ready at the moment, I feel like I still need A LOT of things to go into the bag. Like if I pack the clothes we have now then there won't be anything in baby's cupboard :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I just couldn't leave it any longer. Was hurting my feelings. I thought I had loads of stuff till I packed it and had to get more so could finish packing


----------



## Sarah1508

Woah I feel like I'm way behind! I haven't packed anything yet!! :dohh: You ladies are so organised!


----------



## Sarah1508

I really don't know what planet my son comes from sometimes.... :dohh: he was being full of mischief tonight and kept getting in and out of bed so I ended up going up and lying down beside him to try get him to sleep... He spent the first 15 minutes chatting gibberish and then when I pretended I was asleep he started singing nursery rhymes and trying to tickle me and last but not least when he got bored of that he started singing Smooth Criminal for God only knows how long before FINALLY falling asleep.... &#55357;&#56904; :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl: smooth criminal of all things! He sounds like a blast, well except when you want to sleep!


----------



## MissFox

Unfortunately there isn't anything I can do or that they can do to change my Benefit amount. It just sucks that I was being lied to by everyone I talked to and that I knew how to do their job better without training. Im just going to try not to let it get me too down. I had a big meltdown over it this morning and talked to my therapist about it. 

My kids have been napping for HOURS! And one is on my lap. I need to start dinner lol.


----------



## eppgirl

Wunna - Very excited but also nervous and scared to death as well lol. The closer it gets the more I'm like what am I in for? Lol, my toddler is extremely jealous and I'm so worried about that. You can tell he loves them now because he'll rub my belly and say baby, but when they get here I think it'll be a whole different ball game.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Omg, I have missed the site lol. I've been having uber sharp pain and aches today... I think somebody will make an appearance very soon. My sister and mum seems to think 34 weeks. 

Belly looks hideous from the front! Literally minging, especially now it's hanging more than ever 

https://i.imgur.com/ebviD1fl.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've missed it too!!! What a long ass day it has been!!

Wow Smartie, your belly looks like it really dropped and kind of like it deflated? Have you spoken to Dr or mw??


----------



## mdscpa

I still can't log on without using a VPN can't use my laptop or PC at work so i've been quiet all day.

Smartie, very noticeable drop in just 4 days.... I'm hoping your LO still hold on for quite a bit if she can but if not i know your doc will take care of you both.


----------



## mdscpa

33 Weeks Pregnant Bumpdate:


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/2cy2qyt.jpg​

18 and 33 Weeks Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/fk1ipv.jpg​

26 and 33 Weeks Barebump Comparison - Can't find my belly button anymore :D


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/14o3rd1.jpg​


​


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow smartie my bump has done the exact same!! Is it really a sign labour isn't far off? 
I've got an appointment with midwife today in the area I'm moving into so with any luck this hospital and consultant will know what there doing, providing they can get me sorted and the ball rolling before I actually move


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Their timing was really off, it was up and running 4 hours after the expected time, still see no major differences lol.

I've got MW app on 6th, she's pretty irresponsible in the sense of responding to texts and phone calls so may as well wait it out until then unless something happens beforehand. It's amazing how i can bend forward and not feel like I'm suffocating, a struggle rolling over in bed and sitting up though. Well with Ava I dropped at 39w and went into labor 10 days later, they say subsequent pregnancies engage/drop when labour is around the corner or during labor. Hope the new MW and consultant is easier and more understanding to work with, pink.

Oh my, mdspca, how are you keeping so intact! Your growth has slowed down and seems more on track now to gestation.


----------



## mdscpa

I'm not really sure, my belly is getting so stretched and i'm only losing my belly button. People are also commenting how i still carry high and that i should start walking around which i do every day but i think it's not enough :D Maybe Adam will drop later on and I would carry him til my due date... It just feel heavier than last week so i know everything is growing normally. I have an appointment this Saturday hopefully they'll do another scan and we'll see his growth.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I love your bump pics mdscpa. 
I lost my belly button a while ago haha! 

Ohh maybe she is much closer to coming than we thought. I did have it in my head she wouldn't wait till end of june


----------



## mdscpa

Pink, does your belly button hurts when touched? I can't touch it for awhile now feels like it's on fire....


----------



## pink_phoenix

No it doesn't hurt. Feels a bit strange but Defo doesn't hurt. I love how soft it feels haha :s strange I know


----------



## mdscpa

It's definitely soft but it does hurt when i touch it maybe because it's too stretched. Wondering if it's going to pop out (not just flat) in few more weeks.... But i've a feeling it'll only stay this way...


----------



## pink_phoenix

I love little popped out belly buttons hahaha! I wouldn't mind if mine popped out which I think it will do!
Wish I could get a better hold on my stretch marks tho, there sore to touch and just really don't like them


----------



## mdscpa

I love to have mine popped out as well :dance: guess we'll have to wait and see...

Aww, glad i still don't have any stretch marks... Just some veins being more visible.


----------



## MileyMamma

Mine hasn't popped out but it's huge! Like a big hole and you can see all the way in, dd2 keeps sticking Her finger in it!


----------



## mdscpa

Did your 2 previous pregnancies do the same thing with your belly button?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I still cannot get up onto the site on my laptop :( Sorry if I forget someone

Pink, I hope the new consultant knows their head from their ass! 

Smartie, fx that little miss stays put a while longer!

I'm seriously wondering if my belly button will ever pop! I can still get a lot of my finger into that sucker :haha: Stretchmarks are a lost cause for me though so I've given up there :)


----------



## Sarah1508

Speaking of belly buttons I so want mine to pop this time :haha: it was so close last time but never did , it would be so wierd having an outie :haha: as for stretch marks I've actually been super lucky this time and haven't got any :O ... Any new ones that is.. :haha: my old ones from Kian's bump went that silvery colour ages ago you could barley notice them but I would say they are a bit more noticeable now but no new ones so far! I think Kian stretched me out so big that my body's already prepared :haha: saying that though I am now officially as big as I was with Kian full term.. :S and I've still got a few weeks left! So might be seeing a few new ones soon!


----------



## eppgirl

32 weeks 5 days!
 



Attached Files:







143040479945986743746.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pink_phoenix

I don't really mind the stretch marks so much if I'm honest along as my tummy goes back semi flat ish haha! 
The thought of a c section hurts my feelings as I'm petrified of having that over hang :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nice bump Eppgirl! Your really close now :dance:

:shock: C-section overhang or not being stitched correctly and healing funny!!! No thanks.... Please not that anything but that! :haha:

Sarah, you should update a bump pic for us if you feel up to it! 

I was wondering... I got really noticable braxtons during 2nd tri, they didn't hurt and they weren't something that would stop me in my tracks. I new it was them because they said so (joking :haha: ). I knew it was them because I could feel my whole bump contract and become hard. I'm now almost 32 weeks and literally cannot recall having on braxton this entire 3rd tri :shrug: Is that normal or could they be happening without me noticing my big bump contracting???


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think they prob are still happening maybe just not as intense. Must be harder to contract the bigger bump gets. I have sat and not realised till OH pointed out tummy had moved. 

Erm both scares me to be honest, have body issues as it is lol don't need a stomach that looks like a shark attack scar to add to my list lmao x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha shark bite scar


----------



## pink_phoenix

I know that's not what it looks like but just the thought of being cut open petrifies me. I didn't even want the op on my head for same reason and that could have been weeks away from total paralysis if I hadn't done it


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm scared of operations as well and I've had 4 so far. Not wanting a 5th one. One of the ladies in town had problems with the epidural and ended up having to be put under totally for the c-section so she missed the birth of her son. 

I'm all for doing what is best for baby but I would be so sad if that happened to me.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'd have to have a GA if I was having a c section. Not allowed epidurals or a spinal due to my cysts. And I don't do very well under GA last few times I've passed out, thrown up or refused to come round. Went for an hour op at 12 last time and didn't leave the recovery room till 9pm. Don't really fancy that with a little one in the other room and OH worrying away! 
MW sounded good today which was a relief. Fundal measurement is still really far ahead but scans are average so not sure what's going on there. Are they ment to measure to the top of ur pubic bone or just the bit they can feel? They always feel like there measuring miles away from the top, not sure if it makes a difference


----------



## eppgirl

I was terrified of a c section with my son. I have EPP a rare skin and blood disorder that makes me "allergic" to the sun and all UV lights, halogen/fluorescent/etc. So surgery lights are bad for me.

I was forced to have a c section by an idiot old doctor who just wanted to get it over with and go home. I was exhausted, heartbroken, frustrated, laying on that operating room table.
Anesthesiologist does a pin prick to see if I can still feel anything at the site where they were going to cut and the whole time I felt it. I heard him say "We're gonna have to give her local" Next thing I know, the doctor cuts me open and flips me to where I'm leaning to the side and all this blood and water gushes out of me and I was so weak and I felt like my heart was barely beating, but my DH says it was beating super fast.
I passed out shortly after they let me see DS. I couldn't even smile at him.
I told my DH, I'm not doing that again. I'm not going through that BS. With these babies we have a planned VBAC and as long as babies co-operate my doctor is all for it. He doesn't want to do a c ssection so long as I and babies are healthy and happy.
The doctor who did my c section also did it with no operating lights, just the original lights from the room.
I know mine is a horror story of sorts, but, I said all that, to say that really, it's not the worst thing that could happen. Yes, no mama ever wants to have .a c section but .I believe had it been medically necessary, I would have been much more at peace with it.

Unfortunately in my town over 50% of births are c sections and 30-45% of the 50 aren't even necessary, just easier for doctors.

I'm so scared this time of another c section but trying to keep my mind open. I want to give birth. I want to feel like I did it. I want to know what my mom went through.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think everyone measures differently even though there is a set way. I also think amount of amniotic fluid and baby's position can influence the measurements as well.

I had a check up this morning too and @ 28 weeks I measured 33. Saw a different nurse today and when she measured me @ 31+5 she got 33.5 . I don't care for fundal height anymore as they seem to measure me bigger and the scans show him being perfectly in line with my LMP. I'm just a little annoyed that his growth on the chart doesn't look like he has grown in the last 4 weeks, ocd you know :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Eppgirl that's is terrible. I can't believe doctors can still get away with stuff like that. Anyone would think we was still in the stone age! I'm so sorry uve had such an awful experience and then the stress carried over to this pregnancy. 
I hope this other doc is as good as he sounds and you get the birth u want 

Yeah I know to not take much notice of measurements. Even scans arnt massively reliable but just makes me think I've put more weight on than I should have which is hurting my feelings xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Eppgirl, that is one scary story. I'm so sorry you had to go through that hun :hugs: I agree with Pink, your current Dr sounds great and I really hope you have a successful birth this time around.

I personally have something against lazy ass Dr's who only think about themselves. When they studied for this they KNEW that odd hours and long labours were part of the package so why now become all lazy?! :growlmad:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I just don't get on with docs full stop really. I know there all full of crap and the majority of the time they don't actually know what their talking about, and don't like it when they get pulled up on it


----------



## MissFox

I have a belly button still. I have with both previous pregnancies also. Though my umbilical hernia makes it look funny sometimes. 

My first was a csection. Also a horror story and has taken years to come to terms with. My story is in my signature if you would like to read. Both girls were polar opposite births. My second was my vbac and amazing. I was under general anesthesia for my section since they couldn't get me numb.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow that is some story! I'm glad she was healthy in the end MissFox and how scary for you it must have been :hugs:

I must say I'm a lot more open to a csection after reading your story BUT still only if medically required


----------



## MissFox

Happy ending in the end. And counseling to help me process it. I delivered my second at a different hospital and still won't be returning to the hospital my first was at. Too emotional. I also have accosted that there are times when it is necessary and I do worry about this time ending in another csection because it made things so difficult. But I also know it isn't a guarantee. I am very thankful for my vbac experience also. I actually haven't read my own story since before Ruby was born. It kind of scares me to think about t but at the same time I know it is important for the healing process. Plus I've got this cutie :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## treeroot

Great bump pics everyone


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Awe WOW MissFox she is sooooo pretty!!

I would really have felt the same way about the 1st time if I were you.


----------



## mdscpa

33 Weeks and 2 Days Pregnant Appointment:

So my appointment today was so quick like no more than 10 minutes... We got to the hospital, took the blood and urine tests result from my last appointment (31w2D) and then went to the OB. All my tests were normal. :yipee: He did a quick scan (i think we'll have a scan at every appointment) to check if Adam's growth is on track and see his presentation, no print outs though. He's measuring right on target as last time and still on a cephalic presentation :yipee: Was told to continue baby aspirin, calcium and iron. We'll be back after 9/10 days for follow up check up. The doc left immediately because he needs to go to OR so we got to chat with his assistant and got ourselves a tour to labour and delivery room.... :dance: I'm so ready to deliver our baby there but have to wait at least 5 more weeks....


----------



## pink_phoenix

Mdscpa: aww I'm so glad it was such a good appointment x
I've moved hospitals yet again but due to moving home this time! I already know the hospital tho as I worked there while they were building the new maternity unit and got a tour before it even opened haha! Perks of jobs in security
Just gotta hope it all happens in time for little one to arrive now haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure everything will be ready when little girl decides to show, Pink :D


----------



## eppgirl

33 weeks today! 3-4 weeks left! Eek!
Things are really being put into perspective as it's so close now I'm like holy cow, I'll have two newborns at one time, trying to breastfeed two, chase a toddler, and function all at the same time, is that even possible? Lol.
I'm super excited for them to be here though, I honestly don't know how much longer I can take all the pain in my hips.

Been having on off contractions so trying to keep an eye on that but I've also been breaking my bed rest :blush: mostly just so I can spend what time I have left with my little boy before the twins come.
 



Attached Files:







14305615068071384619630.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MileyMamma

Not long eppgirl! 
I'm miserable my son is living under my ribs, I can't move, eat or breathe properly it hurts so bad that I took painkillers today, I keeping pooping as if he's squeezing my colon! I want to cry I'm so bloody exhausted and 5 more weeks is a nightmare thought, hope he drops soon, sorry rant over! On the plus side I'm going to get my hospital bag stuff this afternoon if I make it round the shops! Have lost 2 bits of my plug this week too :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Getting close now girls :D

The sonographer seems to think Matthew will come sooner than his due date so I have about 6 - 8 weeks according to her calculation (6) and due date (8)...

I've been lucky in the sleeping department as well as Matthew being so low. That having been said with him being low I got a lot of lower pelvis pain when he had growth spurts and sitting, standing, getting dressed was terrible.


----------



## mdscpa

That's really exciting Pam so close now.... But not too exciting with the pain... :D

Babies will start popping out soon.... Princess Kate already did today.... :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, heard she had a little girl. 

I decided to get into bed for a nap because I just want to eat! I mean I cannot stop. I felt a bit sick earlier and fought against not throwing up - I won :D Now I just want to stuff my face, I want popcorn or chips, juice and sweets!!! :brat: :haha: Hopefully after my nap the urge to eat will have left!


----------



## Sarah1508

Haha that's so odd I had a dream about hearing she gave birth to a little girl last night and it's odd for me because I'm not like mad on the royal family :haha: nothing against them or anything just don't really care haha , omg does anyone know the name!? I swear if she has stolen our name!!! :haha: it's happened twice already but that was by my so called friend.... Her son is called what we where going to call Kian at first and her daughter she just had is named the name we where going to call this one ... :dohh: it would just be typical for the new royal baby to have our ne and then every little girl for the next few years would be called it after her! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Also anyone else feel like they are not going to last full term? I'm starting to feel like I did in the couple of weeks before I had Kian :S I won't bore/disgust yous with the details :haha: apart from one that started last week , when I'm walking and sometimes just even standing up I feel a huge amount of pressure between my legs as if she is just ready to come out :S I want to last till 38 weeks that's the safe mark right? I mean I would love to go actually anytime it's safe for her to come out! Because again I won't go into details because yous have all heard them before but I am just so uncomfy and ill 99% of the time and it's making me miserable atm :/


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No, sorry, I don't know the name yet! I'm just hoping it's not Matthew :rofl:

Ps, you friend sounds like a bitch by stealing your names! Just saying :D


----------



## mdscpa

Wunna, it'll be crazy if they name their little girl Matthew.... :haha: I'm pretty sure we are spared from stolen names by the Royal Family. :rofl:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I'm so fucking mad at OH right now!!! He got paid Thursday, and now has £82 left to last him 4 weeks. Not only that, he lied to me last night. I asked him how much of his allowance has he gone into (I budgeted him £50 a week) and he said he's £40 over. DAY FUCKING 2 OF HIS WAGE AND HE BLOWS a little over £78 on his Steam account, £42 on an SSD card, donated $20 (whatever that is in GBP) to some website he uses. No idea where the rest has gone. I was nice and paid for him to go watch Avengers on Weds with his brother in law because he's supposed to be taking me out for a meal at Frankies & Benny's some point this month. Looks like that won't be happening. Now I see why he wanted his mums bike to bike to work because the useless, irresponsible piece of shit would only have pittance of £30 to last him 4 weeks. I don't even want to talk to him once he returns from work. 

Last night he went in a mardy with me because I broke it to him that I don't want any visitors for the first few days of giving birth. I want it to be us 4 settling, and letting Ava be overwhelmed in peace. The second I was out of hospital with Ava I had people waiting outside my house before I got home. Plus I want to feel comfortable breastfeeding alone nevermind people around. It's going to be a hard birth for me as it is. My family understand and respected my decision, OH is making it all about him and not about me. All he has to do is watch me in labour. Then goes to me "You'd allow it for a free ride home" I said I wanted to get a taxi and he comes out with "Tough, I don't want my daughter going in a taxi" what other option is there when MIL/FIL drive a 2 seater van. He tried to touch me in bed and I pushed his hand off me and slept on the edge. 

/rant.

Sorry ladies. Just really mad. I bought a bloody car seat on my own on Tuesday, bought cot mobile, clothes and a little something for Ava today so she wasn't left out. And he goes and treats himself. I actually spent £30 on 2 pairs of jeggings, 2 jumpers, top, 3 pairs of shoes and sunglasses on Thursday for the first time since I was 7-8 weeks pregnant and felt cruel doing that and a joint present (charm for bracelet) from me/OH, which may I add I ended up paying for. OH did put £10 towards changing bag because I told him to. 

/rant definitely over. Just want to cry in frustration.


----------



## mdscpa

Smartie, your OH wanna make me kick him in the ass. Sorry but he's really not being responsible now.... He should get up pick up his ass and act straight... :hugs:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Makes me want to kick him in the face let alone his ass!! 
All he has to say for himself. Telling me to "chill". 
He gives me £200 a month out of his wage for contribution for food/bills/rent, then his phone bill on top which was almost £20 extra this month.
 



Attached Files:







11198563_10155432233325858_620404407_n.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry about your OH Smartie! He really should have his priorities straight and be responsible. I mean this is his 2nd child so he should have this down by now! :growlmad:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*32 WEEKS BUMP*

(Also add the huge milkshake and cottage pie I had for dinner :rofl: )

https://i.imgur.com/iZTg9S5.png

https://i.imgur.com/N0wGrGx.png​


----------



## SmartieMeUp

He came home and said "do you want to have another go at me?" then he moaned at me for having a go at him. Trying to be all nice with me and trying to start conversations but I'm giving 1 word replies. 

Your bump is looking very round now! But maybe that's your food bloating the top of the bump out :haha: Legs look very slim too!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If dh makes conversation with me after a fight, I cave and go with him because after 8+ years I know by now that is his way of trying to do right.

I hope you guys can get it sorted. At this stage in your pregnancy you really do not need the extra stress!

My bump feels like it gets rounder all over from the top to the bottom. The food def at the top :rofl: It feels like I need digestive help to get it all down hahahahaha


----------



## nilllabean26

Hello ladies. Long time no talk! I have not been on in a while. To make a long story short, I JUST GAVE BIRTH ON MAY 1ST 2015! . I went in for a normal growth scan to follow up with fetal assessment and to my surprise, issues were found and instead of going home, they sent me to labor and delivery. I will tell my story in another post. He was born 3lbs 11 oz. I was not able to see him/kiss him/smell him for over 24 hrs :( ( my husbnd was able to though). Anywho, I finally got to hold him a few hours ago for the first time, and I cannot express how happy I am(although we re so unprepared lol). I held him for over 40 min and he did not cry once. He even smiled when he heard mommys voice singing to him . Long story coming up in a following post.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww nilla so lovely to hear from you xx hope you and little man are doing well xx

Wishing you all the very best :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think I've decided I want to be single. 
My OH just isn't the person I thought he was and his selfish bitch of an ex wife is just too happy to make my life difficult. I'd rather put my efforts into my own life and little one instead of running round after someone else's kids cos she can't be arsed. 
I know it prob sounds a bit selfish but I don't want to be missing out on time with my baby because I'm having to do a 2 hour round trip all the time. And I certainly won't be doing it with in the first few weeks and can't be arsed with the hassle from him because he hasn't got the balls to stand up to her. Was ment to be getting married and moving in a few weeks time and I've just lost interest. Can't even tell u the last time I had my engagement ring on. I don't even know where it is thinking about it.......not good that is it


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Nilla!!!!!

Pink- don't get too caught up in it. I don't know the whole situation but my DH and I have a stupid hard time every pregnancy. We get along fine outside of that. 

Smartie- I would definitely have a hard time with that! We have been struggling with money but DH has been doing good and understands our financial strain right now. And after a whole big deal with a crib I bought used he told me not to stress and buy a new one. Then sent me to the movies alone.


----------



## pink_phoenix

It's the same issues when I wasn't pregnant but now it's just escalating to the point it's a joke. I'm no one's door mat and if she can't be arsed dropping her kids off at least half the time why should it be my responsibility to do her job because she's too busy out on the piss with her mates. 
I'm about to have a new baby who depends on me complety and that's my priority regardless of wether people say I'm selfish I'm not about to start running round like an idiot for someone else when my baby will be the one that suffers. 
He can't even be arsed helping with the puppy and I think he's total forgot we have 12 lizards to look after. So I'm not looking after them, a new baby and being a personal chauffeur service


----------



## treeroot

Congrats Nilla! I'm sure you're overwhelmed right now but so glad everything went ok!

Sorry to hear about the relationship issues ladies, my OH and I got in a fight today. It's a stressful time. It sounds like you two can probably work through things, though I know it's often two steps forward, one step back.

Looking good wunna

It's 2am and I'm up. I've been sick with a cold and couldn't get to sleep at all last night. Got some sleep during the day today and a couple hours tonight. Feeling pretty miserable, and completely stressed that our house is such a mess/disorganized. But thankful that everything is going well, and all these stresses will fade and be forgotten.


----------



## pink_phoenix

In all honesty I've just lost all interest. Got more important things now to worry about. 

Sorry that your feeling so under the weather treeroot. Hope u manage some good sleep that always helps when poorly. And I'm sure the house can wait a day or two till your feeling better. Rest is the most important thing


----------



## Sarah1508

Aww waw congrats nilla! Hope you and baby are doing well! :hugs: 

Sorry to hear about the relationship problems :/ in both cases I don't mean to be rude but it sounds like the other halfs and being really selfish and not considering your needs whatsoever! And in pregnancy especially at this stage yous really don't need any added stress! They really need to get their acts together before it's too little to late! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

nilllabean26 said:


> Hello ladies. Long time no talk! I have not been on in a while. To make a long story short, I JUST GAVE BIRTH ON MAY 1ST 2015! . I went in for a normal growth scan to follow up with fetal assessment and to my surprise, issues were found and instead of going home, they sent me to labor and delivery. I will tell my story in another post. He was born 3lbs 11 oz. I was not able to see him/kiss him/smell him for over 24 hrs :( ( my husbnd was able to though). Anywho, I finally got to hold him a few hours ago for the first time, and I cannot express how happy I am(although we re so unprepared lol). I held him for over 40 min and he did not cry once. He even smiled when he heard mommys voice singing to him . Long story coming up in a following post.

Wow Nilla!!! Congrats on your little boy and so glad that from your post it seems to be going well! 

I cannot wait for your update on what happened :hugs:



pink_phoenix said:


> I think I've decided I want to be single.
> My OH just isn't the person I thought he was and his selfish bitch of an ex wife is just too happy to make my life difficult. I'd rather put my efforts into my own life and little one instead of running round after someone else's kids cos she can't be arsed.
> I know it prob sounds a bit selfish but I don't want to be missing out on time with my baby because I'm having to do a 2 hour round trip all the time. And I certainly won't be doing it with in the first few weeks and can't be arsed with the hassle from him because he hasn't got the balls to stand up to her. Was ment to be getting married and moving in a few weeks time and I've just lost interest. Can't even tell u the last time I had my engagement ring on. I don't even know where it is thinking about it.......not good that is it

I'm sorry that OH is not being a man and standing up for you and to his ex! You just do what is right by you. Have you talked to him and told him that this is now the last straw and if he doesn't get his act together he will have to face the consequences ALONE? :hugs:



treeroot said:


> Congrats Nilla! I'm sure you're overwhelmed right now but so glad everything went ok!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the relationship issues ladies, my OH and I got in a fight today. It's a stressful time. It sounds like you two can probably work through things, though I know it's often two steps forward, one step back.
> 
> Looking good wunna
> 
> It's 2am and I'm up. I've been sick with a cold and couldn't get to sleep at all last night. Got some sleep during the day today and a couple hours tonight. Feeling pretty miserable, and completely stressed that our house is such a mess/disorganized. But thankful that everything is going well, and all these stresses will fade and be forgotten.

Thanks you :D

I hope you feel better soon. I agree though that you need to rest a bit and slowly start with the house once you feel more up to it. :flower:


----------



## nilllabean26

Spoiler



Quick(long) birth story. 


So I vanished from this thread because I was so overwhelmed with emotion. I was around 29/30 weeks pregnant and was told that on top of all of the other issues, my babies umbilical cord was in the 95th percentile. this issue correlates with the high blood pressure, low birth weight, stillbirth etc. I was already told that i had a great chance of my placenta shutting down, so this topped it off. I then had to be monitored 3 times a week to make sure there was no absent and or reverse flow of blood in the umbilical cord.

Testing was a struggle in itself. Started using a wheelchair because of all of the other unrelated pain, I became incontinent(urine and bowels).... other pain got worse and worse and I felt as if they were diminishing my pain. 

My ob had told me all along that she felt a csection would be best for me. 33 weeks pregnant, she tells me i need to meet with her supervisor... she told me she didnt agree with the csection despite other complications I was having and that I would need to transfer care if that is what I wanted. 

So last week, I had no hospital basically!!!!!! I was waiting for my records to be transferred to the hospital that would do the csection and understood my risks and what I COMMUNICATED. 

I was expecting to be at the new hospital by may 4th 2015. Welp. The old hospital still had me in for a follow up growth scan, and wanted me to come in. I had just tried painting the room for Abel and My feet were purple and swollen. I thought this was becasue of me standing too long and doing too much of what I was no supposed to do. I rested and the swelling went down, so I thought nothing of it but another problem. Throughout this time, I was also experiencing more contractions throughout the weeks and feeling weaker. With that being said, I emailed my ob, and asked her the likelyhood of me delivering early or them finding somethign odd on my next fetal assessment appointment and me delivering at this hospital instead of the new one i would be transferring to. HER RESPONSE... "VERY UNLIKELY"


3pm comes around and I make it to my growth scan. As the first sonographer was checking the umbilical cord, I noticed some dips in the cycle myself, but she told me not to worry. I just kept quiet. Scan took longer than usual(so I knew there would be something bad/informative they needed to tell me, based off of other rescults given to me after a long wait period). The doc came back and told me a second sonographer would be testing the umbiical cord flow again....... big sigh***. I got so nervous and scared at this moment. Test was finally done and when the doctor came in, he told me there was reverse and absent flow of blood in my umbilical cord and that my little one was measuring 4 WEEKS BEHIND!

He told me I wold not have any time to go to any other hospital and that I needed to go to labor and delivery asap. I go to triage and by this point I am so nervous and scared. My blood pressure has elevated, so they give me a double dose of my blood pressure medication. It went down and things were looking as if I wouldnt have to deliver. The next thing you know, 10 MIN later, my blood presssure sky rockets again, so they take my blood and find out I have severe pre eclampsia. They told me that they would not be giving me a vaginal birth because of my health condition and not wanting to affect the babys health condition any further.

I was ready, but I wasnt. Omg, i just came in for a scan and we dont even have a baby room set up.. so many things going on in my mind. 

I went to the operating room and just as they were about to give me the shot in my back, all doctors and aanesthesiologists were called to the scond operating room for an emergency. The room literally went from 11 people down to 2. I had to wait in the operating room for another hour before they all started to come back. 

I was given my shot at around 3 something am. I didnt even know they started operating on me until I felt my upper body move. I asked "have you started?" . "Yes we have!" . 5 min later, my husband finally arrives by my side.

4:23, they told us that the baby would be coming within the next few minutes... 4:26, I feel a lot of pressure and they told me he was out! 

I heard him cry right away. it was such a mellow peaceful cry. aww my baby : ( .. but at this point, i did not get to see him at all. He was away from me and being seen by the nice team for over 15 min. I kept asking if I would be able to see him, and towards the end, they said I might not be able to. I was getting so worried and scared and kept begging for them to let me see him. 

Finally someone came to let me see him(barely)... and I asked if i can kiss him or if they could place him on me becasue my arms were strapped down. ThE man turned the babys head towards me, which was the top of his hat!!!!! I COULDNT EVEN KISS MY OWN BABY. and they rushed him away. 

I was so sad and more than 36 hrs went by before I was able to see him. Either because of his health, or mine. At one point, they were going to allow me to see him but they did a few tests and I had almost fainted adn they changed their minds. another time, THE HOSPITAL BED BROKE AN CAUSED ME TO BLEED MORE AND HURT MY INCISION(THEY are doing an investigation on the bed -_-) .. So that also prevented me from seeing him. 

Abel was also not able to breath on his own, but as of today, he is now breathing on his own, and weighs 3 lbs 8 oz.......


I am so thankful and happy I finally got to see him, and that despite all of the heart ache/pain, he is here. I feel fine knowing that he is pushing through and a great NICU team is taking care of him. 


THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU LADIES WHO HAVE SUPPORTED ME ALONG THE WAY. I REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR WORDS AND THE HELP YOU GUYS HAVE ALSO PROVIDED ALONG THE WAY


----------



## nilllabean26

Im really sorry to hear about u and ur other halves smartie and pink. ive had some struggles with oh as well this pregnancy, but I hope once u see ur little ones, some of these stressers will go away. wishing you all the best guys. No pregnant woman should have all this extra added nonsense going on. I dont think its easy for others to understand how difficlt it really is.:flower::flower:


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Nilla.... Glad you and Abel are well....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh how precious is your little Abel! I love his name :)

I'm so sorry that you have had such a difficult time during your pregnancy and the delivery. Hopefully the more you get to cuddle and love on Abel it will all become distant memories. Have they said how long before you guys can go home?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nilla thank you so much for your update. I'm so glad that everything has turned out for the best. And I really hope you and able go from strength to strength. 

Also means the world that even tho that's what u have been thru you still find the time to care about us ladies too. 

Also wanted to say thank you to all you ladies for your kind words. Sometimes I think maybe I'm over reacting but I just can't help it. I don't understand anyone who's selfish to that level, I know everyone is to an extent and i m under no illusions I perfect and there is certainly things I could work on and improve about my self but being a selfish self centred spoilt little child that supposed to be an adult isn't one of them!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We're all here for each other! That's great :hugs:

I'm down for the count today :( Threw up shortly after breakfast and seems to be a new thing lately. I'm going to switch to taking prenatals in the evening now and not have cereal as the meds and milk combinations seems to be triggering it. Now I just feel so lame and loafing on the couch!

I go back to work tomorrow after some leave and handing in my resignation! I hope they are shocked, worried and stressed about the fact that they have to find somebody asap to replace me. Serves them right for treating me like crap :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

You tell them wunna!! I hope they beg u to stay and realise what an awful mistake they made treating you so poorly! I'd love to see the looks on their faces when they realise they have lost u! 

Hope u feel better too, I had a spate of about a week when I just wanted to be sick every night but it soon passed


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink! I'm on the couch now playing suduko and watching Alladin (I cannot wait to share my love of animation movies with Matthew :D )

I can't wait to see how they react. They'll probably make my last 4 weeks with them a living hell because that is just who they are. I swear since I've been pregnant my boss had developed issues with me! Like WTF is up with that, I'm pregnant not a leopar! 

OMG just 4 more weeks and then my maternity leave starts!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarah1508

Nilla what a scary time for you :hugs: but glad you and baby are doing well now :thumbup: p.s he is just beautiful! <3 

Is anyone else feeling really strong pressure at the bottom of their tummy? Even as low as their lady bits sometimes? It started about a week or 2 ago and now I have it everyday and sometimes it's so bad I'm in pain for the majority of the day and just super uncomfy 24/7 now, I also happened to feel down below today because the pressure was unreal and it feels swolen to touch as well as just feeling swolen and pressure etc.... :/


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I won't say I feel swolen or pressure, I do however have extreme groin / lady bit area pain. Like when I move it hurts terribly grrrr


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nilla, the ladies on the Facebook group sends their well wishes to you and Abel :hugs:

We now have a total of 3 June bugs so far :) 1 is one month old boy, Abel born Friday and a June princes born Saterday :D
Everyone is doing well so far!!


----------



## eppgirl

Last night was a bit scary/rough.
For the past 3 days I've been having on off contractions, nothing I wasn't used to after doing to much, just a little bit more than I expected. So I didn't really pay attention to them.

Well last night about 11:45, I got this bad pain that I thought in no way could that be a contraction that has to be babies moving. Couple minutes later, had another same thing, and a couple minutes later another so I started timing them. Next one came about 3 minutes later, and after that they were 5-7 minutes apart. That went on for a little while so I called L&D, had a super nice nurse, she told me to drink 3 large glasses of water, then lay on my left side for an hour and then call her back. Did all that, was still having contractions but they had eased off some.
Called back and got a different nurse this time.

This is how the phone call went...
"Labor and Delivery how can I help you?"
"Yes I called an hour ago, this is Tennessee, I am still having contractions they eased off some but are still there."
"Okay how much water did you drink?"
"3 glasses"
"Um you need to drink a LOT more than that....how much do you drink daily?"
"I usually drink juice I can't really handle water"
"Well drink water. Get off your feet. Call us back if you're stil having them cause really all we can do is put in an IV so you get the fluids you need."
"Okay"
"Okay, *pause* you're welcome bye"

Who does she think she is? And um I'm having twins? Do they not realize it's possible to go into labor before 37 weeks? And um, they were the ones who said I could drink juice....wtf?

I am not an idiot and do NOT appreciate being treated as such!


----------



## eppgirl

and preterm labor is NOT always ONLY because of dehydration I swear!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Eppgirl I so get your frustration! I have the same problem with the 2 nurses at the clinic. I love the one and prefer her as the other one always says "it's normal in pregnancy" etc. She is so contradictory and dismissive.

How are you feeling today? I hope contractions are less :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Omg wunna I love animated films haha! Alladin, lion king and the nightmare before Xmas are just some of my faves haha! And big hero 6 form earlier this year was really good to! 
Aww I bet the count down to maternity leave has been almost as bad as counting down till LO arrives lol

Sarah : I Defo get a heavy/presure feeling in my lower tummy and some times my lady bits. It gets worse in the mornings or when I've been sat still a while. Also if I'm walking anywhere and over do it even the tiniest bit my lady bits Defo let me know! And I've felt swollen to touch quite a while but Defo seems to be getting worse. 

Oh eppgirl I hope your feeling better now! I understand ur frustrations with L&D. 
I called the other week as my hands and feel swelled up like a ballon and I was seeing stars and amost passing out! Woman on phone was great but the woman I got stuck with when I got there was awful. So rude, inconsiderate and just a down right gremlin of a woman. Every time I opened my mouth her reply was " but that's common in pregnancy" I swear I could have told her I had tenticles coming out my arse when I went to the toilet and she would have told me it was nothing and make out I was being a muppet! 
Eventually I lost my rag and screamed at her that I knew it was common in pregnancy but when I spoke to someone they told me to go in and as quick as possible, so stop treating me like I'm just some hypochondriac that's wasting their time. Needless to say she wasn't very happy and even less so when I threw the elastic straps that kept baby monitors on my tummy back at her after she had launched them up the bed at me. 
I wouldn't ring them again even if I thought something was wrong, I'd take my chances in A and E.


----------



## eppgirl

It's really annoying! With DS I only had one nurse I couldn't stand luckily and she only cared for me my last day in the hospital and only for about 3 hours so I was lucky. This pregnancy so far there has been 2 nurses who we're awful, I'm hoping they're not working while I'm in labor/having the babies.

Better today, still some contractions and a LOT of soreness, and hurting. Gonna take It easy ttoday definitely not ready for these babies to come! 
Gonna have my Dr do a cervix check tomorrow at my appt to make sure I'm not dilating.


Oh and the purple bottom line, I have that. It's oonly popped up yesterday but it's all the way up so I'm a bit concerned if that is true.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've not attempted to look for that line yet haha and Defo don't feel flexible enough to be able to take a picture. 
I hope you don't keep getting the bad nurses! There no use to anyone what so ever. 
And hope babies hang on quite a while longer


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX that your little boys stay in a bit longer. For now that is the better home for them :D

I cannot even bend to put on my own shoes without groaning and grunting in pain and discomfort so I don't think I can check for the purple line. I'm too shy to ask dh to help me do the downstairs garden (TMI SORRY, but I'm scared he gets grossed out with my constant discharge :blush: ) so I doubt I'd even ask him to check if my crack is purple.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay, my hospital bag is pretty much packed! Only a few things that still needs to go in, but I have them on a list on top of the bag so that we can get those things into the bag once I go into labor.

It's not major things but they cannot be packed now already like my cellphone charger, ID etc. 

I feel only a little bit prepared but not complete... I thought that when I was done with the bag I would feel more readu but it seems I still have a lot of anxiety about baby coming. I'm sure it will pass soon :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Sorry if updates have been posted - gone back and forth a few pages for catch up :)

Congratulations Nilla! I'm sorry things didn't go as smooth as they could but at least you're both getting the needed care :) It won't be long before you get to peacefully prepare properly at home ready for your new little bundle. 

Pink - Unsure whether your OH or the witch is the main problem. Ideally it should be between him and her to get their backsides into gear sorting out their children, not yours. That's no disrespect to your step-mum role either. You shouldn't need to go out of your way to fulfil their needs. As for the pets, this is why I refuse to take on additional responsibility in general. People slate people for saying they have no time for them but it's an actual scenario. Would you not consider rehoming some (if not all) of the lizards? They wouldn't be able to be as handled as much due to salmonella anyway so it's a constant cleaning fury. Hopefully things settle back into place for you.

I went to bed at 8pm lastnight to watch Britain's got Talent, OH slept in Ava's bed (she was at in-laws) after he stayed up and watched boxing! So full bed to myself :) Things have been okay between us today. Went to SIL's for tea, super chilled evening.


----------



## MileyMamma

nilllabean26 said:


> Hello ladies. Long time no talk! I have not been on in a while. To make a long story short, I JUST GAVE BIRTH ON MAY 1ST 2015! . I went in for a normal growth scan to follow up with fetal assessment and to my surprise, issues were found and instead of going home, they sent me to labor and delivery. I will tell my story in another post. He was born 3lbs 11 oz. I was not able to see him/kiss him/smell him for over 24 hrs :( ( my husbnd was able to though). Anywho, I finally got to hold him a few hours ago for the first time, and I cannot express how happy I am(although we re so unprepared lol). I held him for over 40 min and he did not cry once. He even smiled when he heard mommys voice singing to him . Long story coming up in a following post.

A huge congratulations! X


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh how precious is your little Abel! I love his name :)
> 
> I'm so sorry that you have had such a difficult time during your pregnancy and the delivery. Hopefully the more you get to cuddle and love on Abel it will all become distant memories. Have they said how long before you guys can go home?

 thank you. 
I will be discharged in a couple of days. He will stay much longer. Minimum 3 weeks ive been told. He has had a few issues and has been losing weight everyday. Just praying that this awesome team, does an awesome job with him. They do a good job reassuring me that although he has some issues, he is a fighter and doesnt let it affect him drastically. 

I spent four hours with him today and it was so awesome. I cant wait to spend more time with him. One nurse told me that he cries all day. blah blah lol. he didnt cry once when i was there. He started to whine once, and I started singing to him( a song i would sing everyday while he was in my stomach) and he smiled instantly. Oh my gosh so precious. I wish i could share video clips. 


have all of you ladies finished your nursery rooms and or moving? I think its a good thing I will be discharged before him, because it gives us a chance to put crib/stroller and all that other stuf together. I too early is not really early at all

this pic was day 1. He no longer needs a breathing tube. Day two he struggled with patterns of not breathing at all and he was given a caffeine shot and is doing much better with that as well. 

on day one, he ate and threw up, so they decided to tube feed him, but he threw that up as well. On day 2, they didnt feed him at all, just iv fluids. Today, after pumping every 2 hours, my colostrum volume is getting higher and I was able to feed him a bottle of colostrum today!!!! he didnt throw it up at all. first successful feeding with mommy's liquid gold.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have total faith that he'll be home healthy in no time :hugs:

My nursery is set up furniture wise, hospital bag packed and 0-3 months clothes washed. I'm having another babyshower end of May and will be on maternity leave from 1 June to get everything 100% sorted. I figure if he should come earlier he'll be at hospital for a bit longer than me so then I can finalise whatever still needs to be done.

I'm so glad you popped on again! I missed your updates.


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Nilla, the ladies on the Facebook group sends their well wishes to you and Abel :hugs:
> 
> We now have a total of 3 June bugs so far :) 1 is one month old boy, Abel born Friday and a June princes born Saterday :D
> Everyone is doing well so far!!

wow that is so awesome. and tell them i said thanks. When is the birth date of the one month old? and how are the babies doing?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

He was 1 month old a few days ago but I cannot recall his exact date. He was born early April. He is at home and doing well.

The other little girl is also doing well and not in incubator anymore. Breathing well without oxygen.

I'm soooo happy he held down mommy's liquid gold. With all your love he'll soon be thriving!


----------



## nilllabean26

^^ ahh i just went to the first page. i see he was born on march 30th. 

i also see the girl was born on May 1st just like my little one. thats awesome. what a coincidence . hopefully mine will be updated there soon.


----------



## eppgirl

As embarrassing as it was I got DH to check for me as I noticed a difference. :blush:


----------



## kit603

It's been a while again ladies - I try and keep up by reading the thread as much as I can on my phone, but I don't often reply as the internet on there is sooo slow and I hate using my phone for replies :blush:

Nilla - Congratulations on the birth of your LO. Sorry to hear that you had so many complications and a tough time with the birth. It must have been so hard on you that you couldn't see Abel straight away :( Glad that you're doing well now though and I hope Abel is able to come home with you soon - great that you were able to give him colostrum yesterday xx

Sarah - Not sure if it's the same thing but I started out feeling pressure really low down and in my hips from about 28 weeks onwards. It got pretty painful especially movements like going from sitting to standing and vice versa, getting in and out of car, getting in/out of bed etc. Midwife was all ready to refer me to physiotherapy, but baby shifted slightly and it got less painful straight away - still had pressure but no pain with it. Baby has started engaging now and i'm getting pain in my hips, lower tummy and lady bits again but I still don't think it's as bad as it was. Gentle bouncing on a birthing ball and circle motions really helped me with the pain/pressure these last few weeks though, may be worth a try? xx

Eppgirl - Hope everything goes well at your appointment and that your babies stay in there a while longer yet :hugs:

WunnaBubba - I'm exactly the same, finding it hard just to bend and put shoes on at the minute and i'm starting to find shaving my legs etc uncomfy too so doubt i'm flexible enough to check for line :haha:

Smartie - Glad that you had a better day with your OH yesterday, sounds like you've really been having a hard time lately :hugs: My DH has become a lot more sensible about money over the last few years but I can sympthasise somewhat as when we first moved in together he used to overspend on crap and subscriptions to stuff and then end up with bank charges all the time. We didn't have kids at the time though :( 

Pink - I hope things get better with your OH, it has to be hard dealing with everything on top of pregnancy hormones etc, but you shouldn't be the only one making the effort and arrangements with the step-children - they need to realise that you're going to have a newborn to prioritise really soon :( 

It's been a little while since I updated but everything seems to be going well at the moment. My consultant worrried me a bit at the last appointment (28 weeks) because based on both growth scan and fundal height baby was measuring several weeks ahead and was nearly 4lb already. He started talking about complications associated with larger babies and saying I may need to be induced early or have a c-section etc. I've carried on seeing midwife and baby was growing at about 1lb every couple of weeks based on fundal height, but then at my 35 week appointment the midwife plotted the new measurements on the graph and the curve was getting a bit smaller so i'm hoping the consultant will be happier at my next appointment (14 May). I would prefer a vaginal birth to a c-section.

At my last appointment, the midwife also said baby is now 3/5 engaged and we did my birth plan and talked about hospital arrangements and things. 

We've pretty much finished the nursery now... it's decorated and the furniture is up, we just need to do a couple of finishing touches i.e. putting canvas' and a clock up on the walls. I've packed most of my hospital bag (with the exception of toiletries and electronics/chargers that i'm still using) and left a list on top so I don't forget anything. I've not packed baby's stuff yet because it wouldn't fit in my hospital bag and I needed to get a small overnight bag as the bags we already had were just too big - I got that yesterday so i'm planning to start packing some of baby's stuff this afternoon but I still need to wash the clothing before that can go in so i'll do that at some point this week.

Does anyone know if Shilo still updates? Requested to join the FB group a few weeks ago and still haven't been accepted :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kit, I hope all is better with your next appointment regarding baby's growth.

I dont worry with fundal height anymore. The nurses seem to all have a different way of doing it and they always measure me way big. My scans have always showed him measuring exactly according to my LMP.

You and I also seem to be on the same page with the hospital bag. I have it pretty much packed too and then a list on top of the bag with what still needs to go in :D


----------



## kit603

Thanks :) I see the same midwife for all my appointments so fundal height has always been measured by the same person, which helps keep it consistent, but I know it's more of a guideline really. I was measuring exactly at LMP for my 12 week scan but I wasn't expecting to because I ovulated late (based on ovulation my due date would have been a week behind) and I'd already had an early scan at 6-7 weeks that matched up almost exactly with ovulation.

I was a few days ahead of LMPat my 20 week scan, a whole week ahead at my 22 week scan and then 3-4 weeks ahead at my 28 week scan. I've not had another scan since so no idea how I'd measure now.

I feel better since my maternity bag has been packed, one less thing to worry about I suppose. The things left to pack are things like shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, toothbrush, toothpaste, make-up, phone & charger, kindle, mp3 player and purse (i.e. all the stuff I'm still using). 

I've got all baby's things together today (except clothing) and they're in a pile in the nursery and will go in bag once I wash and dry the baby clothes. There will be extra room in baby's bag so going to put DH some stuff in too - deodorant, change of top/socks/boxers, mp3 player and tablet. Just in case I labour through the night so that he can get changed and feel fresh in the morning.


----------



## treeroot

Nilla, thank you for sharing your story. So much stress and worry, but the happy ending makes it all worth it. Glad you were able to get a feeding in there, I'm sure things will continue to progress well.




WunnaBubba2 said:


> OMG just 4 more weeks and then my maternity leave starts!! :wohoo:

This, this, and more of this. I took a sick today today so I can try and get over this cold, and I'd be perfectly happy just not to go back in! But I've got two weeks left that I'll be needing to train my leave replacement.


Sorry to hear about all the bad nurses! 


I have nothing packed, I will try to get that done this week or next. I'm stressed about the clean house situation because my midwife is coming by for the home visit tomorrow and I just don't want to be embarrassed!
I also have a baby shower next weekend. Well, more of a friend get together - just six of us having some tea in the backyard. My family wasn't able to put together a shower for me, but I did get a bunch of stuff of my sisters' that we'll be able to use.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so after how long of being treated like 
https://i.imgur.com/iJ4TRlW.png
I gave in my resignation today :D It felt so good to do it too. I was honest with them about the fact that the bad manner within which they treated me mostly contributed to my decision to look for work somewhere else.

I currently work 8am - 5pm and the new job where I'm going to is going to be the same salary that I earn now and I'll work from 9m - 2pm. So it is a good move for me seeing that I wont cut salary and have more time with my son :dance:

The replacements - yip incase you missed it they appointed 2 temps to relieve me on maternity leave but expect me to do it all on my own - will start this week. I need to train them so hopefully it will be less stress on me until I finally get to start maternity leave.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks for all the support ladies :hugs:
Watched a tv program about a journalist that got cancer last night and kinda gave me a kick up the arse......there's much worse that I could be going thru. 
That doesn't mean I'm gonna let OH and that thing take the piss but I'm gonna stop making such a big deal of it! What happens happens. If he doesn't like it he knows where to door is really, he can run back to her. 

The lizards we already had and I'm a bit reluctant to get rid if I'm honest. If I make a commitment to an animal I'd be heart broken to give them up. There not suffering in any way. They can give or take being handled and as for the salmonella it's not actually a big a risk as you imagine. Unless ur licking their vent ( where they wee and poo from) your safe. And we have hand sanitiser ever where. You've actually more chance of picking it up from eggs and chicken than the lizards. 
The dog is spoilt rotten and in all honesty could do with being treated as a dog not a baby so a bit of time to her self will prob be good for her. And the new house is triple the size so plenty of places for her to go off and keep herself entertained. 

Trying to keep up with the bump pics but getting hard to stay still long enough to take them haha. Belly has dropped again and really starting to struggle getting up off sofa and getting comfy at night haha
June really can't come soon enough


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pink, your bump is soooooooooo beautiful! I love it!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks wunna

I'm so glad you've got the less stress of knowing ur leaving that awful job, I'd Defo be taking it easy the next few weeks wether ur training the temps or not, don't be over doing ur self x
Did they have much to say when u said there bad attitude and treatment contributed to your decision to leave?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Not too much to say about that. They later said that putting negativity aside it is a great move if I go somewhere where I work for the same salary that I earn now and less hours especially with a new baby. 
It felt as if they wanted to make that my main reason for chaning. I'm just letting it be. We know why I resigned and all I care about now is finishing and enjoying how positive I feel for a change about my future.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I'd just focus on the positives hun. Sounds as though you've got lots to look forward to in the next year hun.
Knowing ur leaving an awful job,
Maternity leave,
The arrival of a wonderful little baby and then knowing you have a better career to return to with hope and prospects and above all respect


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink :hugs:

It feels great to be able to look forward to things and feel positive. I really haven't felt like this in a while.

Do you realise that we're having babies next month!!!! :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

:happydance: I know, I can't wait to just not be pregnant any more haha! 
And can't wait to meet baby obviously haha

Feel like I've already got one tho with ruby doo.....just hoping LO won't grow half as quick. She weighs 18kg now, she was barely 3 when we got her haha 
From this....

To this.....

In 11wks :dohh::nope:haha


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful bump Pink.... You're right it had dropped..... 

<3 Ruby's pics too adorable.... She's very lucky to have you....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree! Ruby is very lucky to have you as her human momma! She looks amazing :D

I also cannot wait to meet Matthew :yipee:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, and happy 33 weeks to you Pink.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have a habbit of doing a monthly countdown on my own journal with "smaller" milestones which helps time not drag so much :D

I want to share my May countdown aka Countdown to EXTREME AWESOMENESS with you ladies :D

* MAY COUNTDOWN ​*

*1. 4 Days till I hit the "50 Day" countdown till birth
2. 6 Days till my very 1st Mother's Day. I know he isn't here yet but I'm already a mommy 
3. 10 Days till my next appointment at clinic
4. 25 Days till my last day of work at my current crappy job!
5. 26 Days till when I have calculated my next baby shower to be. Not 100% sure but this is when I suspect they'll be doing it 
6. 28 Days and it will be Monday 1st of June which will be the official 1st weekday that I won't have to get up early for work as I will be on maternity leave 

After that I cannot do a countdown till birth as Matthew is not telling my how many days I'll need to wait hahah*


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks wunna and mdscpa

She's very very spoilt bless her but I can't help it, that's what pets are ment for haha spoiling!!

Mdscpa: yeah tummy Defo dropped hasn't it, I'm at the point I've lost the ability to pick things up off the floor and getting up off the sofa in a rush just isn't happening ha! And when I do manage to get up I have to automatically go for a wee! So annoying
And seen you have put us all to shame with your fabulous updates and pics I've tried to get my butt in gear and do the same.
I just wish my bump looked as good as urs, it's lovely, really enjoy ur updates :D 

Is it just me or is it crazy when you stop and think we're from all over the world but expecting babies with in days of each other......it just hit me, made me smile tho


----------



## mdscpa

You too look fabulous. <3 I'm actually dreading for the day when my bump drops because a lot of people noticed how i still carry high at this stage. They keep on telling me to have lots of walk which i always do everyday.... Makes me worry and think i'll carry him past my due date.... :( which i is exactly what i don't want to happen.... As of today, bump is still high.... We all got connected because of our babies... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Makes me smile too. We don't know each other from anywhere but we all share having babies and that has brought us close. At least I feel close to you ladies! :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww good I'm glad :D 

My belly started dropping nearly two weeks ago and got my self all in a panic but have chilled out a little now. Still concerns me that ever where I look it says with first babies it normally drops 2-4 weeks before labour and mine dropped 2 weeks ago


----------



## treeroot

Every pregnancy is so different. I don't think there's anything to read into dropping - whether you think it's too soon or too late.

I'm 35 weeks with my first and have not dropped yet.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I feel like I've always carried very low?! I think if I drop Matthew will be on my knees :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: wunna....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

In other news: You are welcome to laugh at me or with me :D
My left boob seems ready to have and feed a baby. I do breast exams etc and when I just apply pressure lightly to my left boob I get lots of colostrum coming out then I do the same to the right boob and it doesn't do anything hahahahaha
I wonder if I'll be a 1 boober :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ohh u do make me laugh!!
My boobs have always produced milk/colostrum since MMC in 2011 but they have Defo turned it up a notch in past few weeks. I have a thing in my head that if I don't clean them properly in bath or shower there going to smell so sometime due to the stimulation it's squirts out lol! Hoping it's a good sign I should be able to BF ok but only time will tell


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahah :D I think it will be good sign for us both


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well I'll be keeping my fingers crossed

Just seems as though it will make life sooooo much easier haha not that I'm lazy or anything but sure sounds like a better option all round


----------



## SmartieMeUp

My right boob is going to be a prominent milker. I've asked my HV if I could express colostrum now and freeze it but she's unsure and thinks it's bizarre that I'm producing so much already. I've noticed that my left nipple used to have a single piece of tissue (looked a little like a skin tag) stick out, which made me release colostrum but has now been sucked back in and acting like a plug :dohh: Ruined a few of OH's work tops from wearing them to bed braless. 

I think if you start massaging or stimulating now it'll get them ready in action, but only by hand. Wouldn't risk a pump just yet - bruised nipples at your service!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Has anyone else got to a point where there that exhausted they just wanna lay down and cry?? It's the same kinda time every day


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've been told to start using nipple cream at 36 weeks and massage nipples with that once a day to get them ready. My mom said she did it with both myself and sister and "prepped" the nipples in advance to get use to the action/pressure. She said it did wonders for her and she found breastfeeding easier and less painfull than initially anticipated.

Another helpful tip was to avoid chocolate and cheese in the 1st 2-3 weeks of feeding as it can give baby a colic tummy. A LOT of ladies said this to me so I'll use that as well.

Pink, I agree it is so much easier to feed and so much healthier for baby too. My friend couldn't bf her 1st and he got sick a lot. Her 2nd was bf for almost 2 years and she is sooooo healthy compared to her older brother. Plus I'm having baby as winter hits so not keen on having to get up out of bed, make formula and then feed :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oooh I didn't know that about cheese and chocolate. That's gonna be tough. I have cheese with everything at minute ha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My SIL said she had to learn this the hard way and since a few ladies said the same thing.

I'm going to try and cut it out at 1st and then slowly introduce it again.


----------



## Sarah1508

A little update on me (or knowing the way I ramble not so little :dohh: :haha: ) 

So me and the wee man have had a chest infection and just happened to start when oh went away for 4 days... :dohh: so with the usual sickness and pain I get I had to deal with a poorly toddler , constant coughing which leaves you in the most horrible pain up you back and sides and also breathing problems :dohh: thankfully oh is back now an me and lo have been on anti biotics for a couple of days and wee one seems in the mends so hopefully I will follow soon! :thumbup: plus oh gave me a lie in today which was like a little bit of heaven even though I was wide awake :dohh: haha

As for the pregnancy with just over a week since I complained and said I was refusing to see the shitty midwife again , the new midwife had managed to get me and appointment with physio as for months now I've been in agony tbh and she got me an appointment with a consultant from away on the same day (today) even though she (the midwife) was super busy :thumbup: 
So I seen her and the consultant first today and he was just so lovely! He said he had had a quick look through my notes and praised me on how I hadn't just broke down and given up with the amount of painfull symptoms/ conditions I've had this pregnancy ( I could have cried when he said that I've done so well because you know what it's like you sometimes feel people don't know how hard and how much pain you are actually in24/7 and they may just think you are being a wimp or overreacting :dohh: ) so to have some sort of acknowledgement from someone I've never met before and he's just read the things that I've been through and not even seen the effects just felt good idk why :haha: and the best part is he actually said "because of the ongoing pains, sickness, etc etc you are getting it would be cruel to keep you pregnant any longer then you have to be... So come 38 weeks we will start looking at dates to get you induced" :happydance: I could have actually kissed him!! :haha: even though it will be only a couple of weeks shaved off the 40 mark or if I went later 42 mark it feels like months! :haha: and it just feels so much closer now till the finish line and excuse my language but I can't fucking wait!!! :cry: :haha: 

So anyways next was the physio and I described all the aches, pains and pressure that has been going on and how long ago some of the started and she did the usual things that I suppose they do like try make you bend ect and she said that I deffonetly had bad lower back problems (can't remember if she have it a name or not :dohh: ) also I had a bad case of pelvic girdle pain I think it was :dohh: and also something else but I can't remember for the life of me what it was and going by how long ago I said they started and gradually from aching to pain and aching and got worse and worse till maybe a month or two ago where now I am in pain 24/7 it sound like it started over five months ago!! And I should have been seen long ago before it got this bad! (So that's another big X , neglect or whatever you want to call it by my previous midwife ...) still so annoyed with her and when I found that out today my blood was boiling! But trying to hair let it go now because I have the fantastic midwife now and within just over a week she's had me seen by physio and a consultant and things are quickly looking up! One being I don't have to go full term!! :happydance: and the second being I've got help from the physio like exercises to do ect to help ease the pain a bit and also I've got something similar to a support band but different.... :dohh: ( it's just like a giant tuby grip o think you call them like for when you sprain your wrist etc? Haha ) and it goes from all the way under bump to right under my breasts and I've only had it on a few hours and I'm already feeling a bit of relief :thumbup: she did say it won't take away the pain because it's got so bad now but even a bit of relief is just ahhh! Something! :haha: 

I think I covered everything haha so much for a "little update" :dohh: 
Hope you ladies and little (not so little ...) bumps :haha: are doing okay :flower:

P.s sorry for all the typos :dohh:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Glad some one finally managed to give u the care and attention u needed! Was about bloody time!


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah, so happy you finally found the best person who will look after you closely....


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Ohh u do make me laugh!!
> My boobs have always produced milk/colostrum since MMC in 2011 but they have Defo turned it up a notch in past few weeks. I have a thing in my head that if I don't clean them properly in bath or shower there going to smell so sometime due to the stimulation it's squirts out lol! Hoping it's a good sign I should be able to BF ok but only time will tell

wow. that is such a long time to be producing milk. and you as well smartie, already producing.

i didnt produce milk/colostrum the day i gave birth. second day, i pumped less than 2 cc's.. yesterday was the first day i produced milk(was pumping less than 10 ccs of colostrum for both breasts)! yiippee. over 4 oz from both breasts. i was so excited. im happy because abel dropped down to 3.4 lbs and is now back up to 3.7


his eyes are so big and he is so alert. When i went to visit him yesterday, he was crying while the nurse was on the computer chatting away. i opened his incubator and started singing to him, he stopped crying right away and fixated his eyes on me. This was such an awesome feeling/experience. 




glad ur with someone u feel more comfy with sarah.



p.s now i know not to pay for a 3d 4d ultrasound at 17 weeks anymore lololol. it was a nice experience for a first child, but i can see how they change and look completely different aftr birth


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww nilla that must be so wonderful to see him react to you like that :D 
Made me want to cry reading that! 
Been thinking of you and your little man, wishing you both the very best :cloud9:


----------



## MileyMamma

pink_phoenix said:


> Has anyone else got to a point where there that exhausted they just wanna lay down and cry?? It's the same kinda time every day

Yes! Everyday is a huge effort at the moment! I keep crying Beecher I can't seem to do the simplest of things!


----------



## pink_phoenix

It's awful isn't it :hugs:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

MW app this morning, my original one was out delivering so I was thrown in with a student (who was lovely) and an extremely experienced one who was in fact more helpful than my usual. Found protein + in urine and prescribed iron tablets (thank God! HB results in Nov: 119 then in Apr: 103 and now 84) ideally should have been given them between Nov and April as 117 is low. Went through my birthing plan, there are a lot of restrictions for me :( I asked about sweep at 37-38 weeks and if all fails go in for ELC at 39, and they said it should be fine to do so as I'd be past term. Just waiting on consultant appointment for 36 weeks which then I have to request more blood tests but no idea why.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Glad things are on the up for you and your care now, Sarah! There are nice people out there who can sympathise for you without giving extra excuses.

Nilla, glad little man is doing well and you're expressing a lot better! Must be so rewarding for you. Was he taking donated milk for time being or were they making the most out of yours? He can only progress from now on, and is looking so healthy too! A little beauty.


----------



## nilllabean26

SmartieMeUp said:


> Glad things are on the up for you and your care now, Sarah! There are nice people out there who can sympathise for you without giving extra excuses.
> 
> Nilla, glad little man is doing well and you're expressing a lot better! Must be so rewarding for you. Was he taking donated milk for time being or were they making the most out of yours? He can only progress from now on, and is looking so healthy too! A little beauty.

thanks smartie

During the time where i could not supply enough to feed him, he was not able to fed because he kept vomiting up milk(formula milk) and was isntead given nutrition through iv for a couple of days which probably accounts for some extra added weight loss. I asked for them to give him donor milk the first time, but they ignored my wishes and gave him formula. his first successful feed was my milk though and has been doing it ever since. I have yet to run into the issue of me not making enough since then either. 

i look foward to skin to skin contact or trying to breastfeed because i havent been able to yet. i was told that with skin to skin contact, it might help me with production as well( and bonding).


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Pink*
I'm getting exhausted a lot lately. I have however had a few good things happen for me which helps me in the crying department because emotionally I feel so positive. Physically however I struggle a bit because I'm getting A LOT of lower pelvis pains again, I'm seriously waddling like a penguin and I cannot put on socks/shoes anymore. I asked DH today if he would help me with them from now on :haha:

*Sarah*
I'm so extremely happy to read some good news in your post. Well obviously not the sick part and I do hope you feel better.

I'm happy that you are finally getting the care you need and hopefully from here on out you and baby will be well looked after :hugs:

*Nilla*
Abel is absolutely adorable!!!!!! I'm so happy that he is picking up weight with your milk. Shows you what mommy's love and care can do.

Skin to skin here for premature babies here is called "Kangaroo Care" and hospitals really try to get babies stable enough for skin to skin as soon as they can. Studies here have shown that premature babies who have Kangaroo Care with mommies really do get "better" to go home faster than those who don't.

I cannot wait to see more updates from you, like the 1st time you hold him, the 1st time you breast feed! Ah it is going to be so amazing!! :hugs:
*
Smartie*
Glad you got some iron tablets and hopefully come term they will let you deliver as per your wishes :hugs:

Ooooh exciting how close we are all getting.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wunna : urgh don't talk to me about pain haha
My spine is that pushed out of line at the minute I can barely get up from the sofa/toilet/bed with out doing it in stages. Can't roll over in bed and I waddle like there's no tomorrow!
Was ment to being refered to physio but it never happened and can imagine it's far to late now!! 
Has your MW suggested anything to help x

Nilla: I bet your so excited about starting the skin to skin with able. And so glad to hear he got on so well with your milk. 

Smartie: have you been advised to take ur iron tablets with orange juice? When I was on them they really made me bunged up to the point I'd sit crying trying to go! 
There's lots of stuff you can eat that helps. I found baby spinich the best! 
Glad there finally on the ball with it tho, hope u feel better now x

I've had a funny day, tummy has been going rock hard for days like If I stand or over do it but today it's been pretty regular and come hand in hand with some shooting pains up my bits into the bottom of my tummy. Tightening has been just uncomfortable untill today where's it's starting to get painful. All I wanna do is eat too but I think that's because I've run out of ice to be eating ha ha. That's seemed to have dulled my appetite the past few days


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No suggestions here... they clinic actually pretty much sucks donkey's ass when it comes to things like that. They say it's normal to feel pain this far in etc. 

The only time they will really check into something is if your bleeding etc. The rest of the time it feels like I just get brushed off. 

I think it might be another growth spurt and my ligaments are obviously not liking it. The last time I complained about this type of pain I went to a private GP who didn't find anything wrong and said it was ligament pains due to growth spurts. So this is probaby the same.

Oh and I do not know what the hell is up with this but the last week my prenatals make me throw up! :shrug: I'm going to start taking them at night and see if it helps.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah there like that here. No one seems to want to take any responsibility. I thought after 20wks they would be better but people just don't seem to give a shit!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It makes me want to go into a rage when I here them say "normal" without them having even checked!

I'm sorry you're having pain too. We must just remember that it will be over soon and would have been so worth it when we hold our babies.

Oh and on the boob subject of last night. When I woke up this morning my pyjama top was crusty on the inside :blush: so I had to have leaked quite a bit last night :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

It's a bit icky to think of now but hopefully a good sign for BF, that's what I keep trying to tell myself haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Luckily dh didn't see as that might have killed our already dead sex life :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Pink, here's my 34 weeks bumpdate, no changes (I think) except for the belly button.

34 Weeks Bump: Dh made it colorful to add some fun.. :dance:


Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/xrrmg.jpg​

34 Weeks Bare Bump - Right Side, here you can see my belly button starting to be pointy. :dance:


Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/esjkw8.jpg​

26 & 34 Weeks Bare Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/5v3ii9.jpg​

18 & 34 Weeks Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/23wwjyp.jpg​



​


----------



## pink_phoenix

:happydance: 
Yayyyyy I love ur updates mdscpa. Ur bump is just so neat!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Feel like a proper addict haha! Went yesterday around 1ish untill 1 today with out any ice because I'd run out and weather was too bad to walk to the shop and all I could think about was a glass of ice!!!
Beginning to think I've got an issue haha! Was climbing the walls


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:haha: Ice addict

I think I might have lost a little mucus plug but no other signs of labor or anything that would send me to the hospital for a check up etc.

Found some brownish discharge in panty liner so after consulting Google mostly points to possible mucus plug piece. I know it is pink or red tinged but once in the liner it is in contact with oxygen which then changes the color to brown. I felt the leak but could not go to loo immediately so I didn't see what it was like when it came out. Soaked up in the liner was just like brown tinged basically. 

If it that it means my body is getting itself ready for labor in a few weeks which is great becaus at least I know my body knows what to do :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

:happydance: wish mine would hurry up and come on or atleast show signs of starting! Well other than low belly that now makes is nearly impossible to not wet my self constantly


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I also have come to a point where I feel like I'm going to somehow publically pee myself any time soon :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think it's more just a bit of leaking at the minute but don't feel like I'm far off wetting my self ha ha! 22nd of june just can't come soon enough haha xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Me 27 June :D
I suspect my last baby shower here where I live will be 29 May. Then I'd like a week to wash clothes and make sure nursery is 100% done. So he can start coming anytime from the 2nd week of June if he feels ready! Haha


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've got a baby shower planned now he he :happydance: we move on the 23 and baby shower will be the 24th, thought I may as well get it over and done with seen as I'm 10 mins away from friends and family. Even hoping to have a few over from America :D x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Baby showers are awesome!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oooh really don't feel right today!! Been up since 4am. Started with heart burn now got pains, tightenings, feel like I wanna be sick and constantly on the toilet! Tummy is making some pretty strange noises too......wish OH would wake up.......


----------



## eppgirl

Repeat c-section is in the books for me.
I'm hoping we can schedule it at my appointment Tuesday.
I'm not happy about it, as I'd been told this whole time I could try a VBAC and now I can't, because this whole time it's against hospital policy to do VBAC's so I could have switched and got the birth I wanted if I'd have known earlier, but now I can't. I've tried...:/
Honestly though, I feel like an ELCS is a better choice for me. In order for me to have a vaginal delivery now I would have to labor at home til almost 10 cm dilated and pretty much be pushing baby A out when I get there, and I know my body well enough to know I couldn't handle laboring at home.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pink_phoenix said:


> Oooh really don't feel right today!! Been up since 4am. Started with heart burn now got pains, tightenings, feel like I wanna be sick and constantly on the toilet! Tummy is making some pretty strange noises too......wish OH would wake up.......

Are you feeling any better yet? I really hope so :hugs:



eppgirl said:


> Repeat c-section is in the books for me.
> I'm hoping we can schedule it at my appointment Tuesday.
> I'm not happy about it, as I'd been told this whole time I could try a VBAC and now I can't, because this whole time it's against hospital policy to do VBAC's so I could have switched and got the birth I wanted if I'd have known earlier, but now I can't. I've tried...:/
> Honestly though, I feel like an ELCS is a better choice for me. In order for me to have a vaginal delivery now I would have to labor at home til almost 10 cm dilated and pretty much be pushing baby A out when I get there, and I know my body well enough to know I couldn't handle laboring at home.

Sorry you weren't told this from the beginning. Maybe with it being twins it is better to go c-section to avoid having baby A and then having to anyway go with emergency c-section if baby B was breech or something like that etc :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

What an eventful day I've had!! I am knackered :sleep:

I've posted yesterday about some brown discharge in pantyliner etc and how I came to the conclusion that I was losing a little bit of mucus plug. I thought my body was busy making "future arrangements" for labor... Anyhow turns it was not even close to mucus plug.

I came home lunch time, went to the loo, wiped and had some red on tp and brown on the liner again. I called the clinic and the sister told me to come in as it sounds like my mucus plug is being lost and the groin and vagina pain I complain of might be dilation :shock: I go in and get an internal exam (OMEHOLYCRAP did that hurt!). No dilation and she thinks it is plug. 

To top this all off Matthew has not been active today... I felt him a few times this morning before getting out of bed and since he has really been very quiet and when I do feel something I wasn't sure that it was him. Wait there is more I start getting back aches and I haven't really had that as a pregnancy symptom.

I decide to go to hospital so that they can rather monitor me. At hospital they put me on the monitor (thank God they weren't dismissive and took my concerns to heart) and my bp is normal, heart rate elevated but okay. Find baby's heart rate and he goes steady between 140 to 160 bpm while monitored with no dips. So heart beat found but he still didn't really move around.

Hospital does ANOTHER internal exam and Dr says that my cervix has become longer but not dilated yet. No discharge found around cervix so off I go to pee in cup and what do we know I have contracted bladder/kidney pipe infection AGAIN... this now marks 4th or 5th one this pregnancy... I've lost count. On antibiotics again and the brown and red discharge is due to the infection. I'm also dehydrated according to tests and apparently my exhaustion/dehydration causes sleepy baby. Not sure how true that is but according to the hospital that could be why he has been so quiet today.

Hospital gave me their personalised kick chart to complete. Lie down for an hour a day, count movements up to 4 per hour. If less than 4 in that hour, do it again for another hour and if still less than 4 movements go to the hospital immediately.

I've been so busy at work the last few days since returning from leave + having to train 2 people that I can actually see how I might have slipped up a bit on the water.

Oh and just as a matter of interest after 2 internal exams today my vagina does not have a happy face right now... EFFING sore is what it is :haha:


----------



## MileyMamma

WunnaBubba2 said:


> What an eventful day I've had!! I am knackered :sleep:
> 
> I've posted yesterday about some brown discharge in pantyliner etc and how I came to the conclusion that I was losing a little bit of mucus plug. I thought my body was busy making "future arrangements" for labor... Anyhow turns it was not even close to mucus plug.
> 
> I came home lunch time, went to the loo, wiped and had some red on tp and brown on the liner again. I called the clinic and the sister told me to come in as it sounds like my mucus plug is being lost and the groin and vagina pain I complain of might be dilation :shock: I go in and get an internal exam (OMEHOLYCRAP did that hurt!). No dilation and she thinks it is plug.
> 
> To top this all off Matthew has not been active today... I felt him a few times this morning before getting out of bed and since he has really been very quiet and when I do feel something I wasn't sure that it was him. Wait there is more I start getting back aches and I haven't really had that as a pregnancy symptom.
> 
> I decide to go to hospital so that they can rather monitor me. At hospital they put me on the monitor (thank God they weren't dismissive and took my concerns to heart) and my bp is normal, heart rate elevated but okay. Find baby's heart rate and he goes steady between 140 to 160 bpm while monitored with no dips. So heart beat found but he still didn't really move around.
> 
> Hospital does ANOTHER internal exam and Dr says that my cervix has become longer but not dilated yet. No discharge found around cervix so off I go to pee in cup and what do we know I have contracted bladder/kidney pipe infection AGAIN... this now marks 4th or 5th one this pregnancy... I've lost count. On antibiotics again and the brown and red discharge is due to the infection. I'm also dehydrated according to tests and apparently my exhaustion/dehydration causes sleepy baby. Not sure how true that is but according to the hospital that could be why he has been so quiet today.
> 
> Hospital gave me their personalised kick chart to complete. Lie down for an hour a day, count movements up to 4 per hour. If less than 4 in that hour, do it again for another hour and if still less than 4 movements go to the hospital immediately.
> 
> I've been so busy at work the last few days since returning from leave + having to train 2 people that I can actually see how I might have slipped up a bit on the water.
> 
> Oh and just as a matter of interest after 2 internal exams today my vagina does not have a happy face right now... EFFING sore is what it is :haha:

I hope he starts moving around for you, maybe he's running out of space , I was in hospital Wednesday, over the last week I have lost 2 bits of my plug, I had 3 stupidly painful internals one with mucus and blood around my cervix, the third one was because the bloody student midwife dropped the sample on the floor so they had to do it again, my placenta may of now attached itself to my c section scar as its very tender and feeling fragile. Got home 8 hours later to find I was bleeding a little pink blood which i think was from the internals they did. Saw
Midwife today and baby is growing well, but said I should be prepared for an early delivery if baby decideds to come, I'm hoping he stays 4 more weeks till c section day.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah sorry you've had to go through that Miley. They really do suck and left me feeling a bit worse after. 

Since starting 1st antibiotic pantyliner on my side has been clear and Matthew has moved some. Maybe he just had one of "those" days.

Lots of June Bugs are due within the next few weeks of May due to early inductions so your one won't be alone. Hopefully he does however stay put a bit more :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Omg wunna and miley!! Really not been our week has it!! I was in hospital yesterday aswell.....
Started getting really bad pains at about 6am ish after being woken up at 4 with heart burn. 
Tummy was going rock hard, pains were taking my breath away even tried having a bath, finally managed to speak to a midwife at my current hospital ( don't officially move till my booking appointment next week) and the midwife just said oh there's a bug going round. Call ur doc if ur not better tomorrow and put the phone down.....couldnt believe it
By chance I thought I'd try the new hospital and when I explained to that midwife what was going on and how I felt she said I needed to get an ambulance in to see them........wtf!! How can two different midwifes advice be sooo different!!

So had to drive over to the new one as we had to drop ruby over with my parents and then get to the hospital. Never ever again am I driving in pain!
Got there they rushed me straight in, midwife was AMAZING!! Got me hooked up to machine, brought us loads of food and drinks then had to have an internal and a swab to check if I was in labour.....with out any lubricant.....never in my life have I felt pain like it! And had bloods. Eventually all came back ok but was a scary day!

Wunna hope the antibiotics work for u and this is ur last infection!! It must be awful x and hope little Matthew is back to him self today x :hugs: 

Miley: hope little one hangs in there till c section day for you, must feel so close yet so far :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy to hear you are okay! At the clinic she just did the check and said it is plug with no dilation. Had I not trusted my gut and gone to hospital I probably would never have known about the infection, so I get you on 2 people giving opposite advice! 

I think we'll have a few labor scares going forward now because we ar so close to the end.


----------



## Sarah1508

Sorry you ladies are going through a hard time just now! :hugs: hopefully signs of baby getting ready to come on time and not late! :thumbup:

I've been feeling semi okay today ... Well sickness wise I've been okay, back pain and other pains not so much :dohh: anyways I managed to get a pic of bump! :happydance: but it's me sitting down :haha: I was going to go upstairs to the full length mirror but my back was like ehhh no... :haha: I'll have to go up there for bed so I will try get a proper view then so yous can see how much I am looking like a space hopper atm :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You look great Sarah!


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful Sarah..... <3


----------



## Sarah1508

WunnaBubba2 said:


> You look great Sarah!

Really?! :haha: thanks! It's amazing what a bit of makeup can do :haha: :flower: 



mdscpa said:


> Beautiful Sarah..... <3

Thank you :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Can't wait for the full one. I'm still waiting for load shedding to finish here and when the lights go on I'll ask dh to take my weekly bump pic


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I think there's going to be a few more on the cards but atleast I know this new hospital seem to know what there doing! They do say third times a charm eh haha

Sarah I think u look great, especially to say uve been thru it so much


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks :hugs: Wait till yous see the full one :haha: I've literally seen women who are pregnant with twins with a smaller bump! :haha: I do still love it though and will miss my baby bump like crazy when it's gone like I did last time :cry: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Here is my bump pic @ 33 Weeks :D

This week I've decided that I'm going to embrace my stretch marks and do bare bump pics as well. 

I always wanted to do bare bump pics since I fell pregnant but with the stretch marks that came along I was shy! I've finally decided to just do it!

https://i.imgur.com/MtsMMAC.jpg


----------



## kit603

Only been off for a few days again and there's loads to catch up on! :haha:

Wunna - Glad to hear that you're feeling more positive about things and the new job with less hours and same salary sounds great! :) Sorry to hear that Matthew hasn't been moving as much and that you have an infection. Hope that the antibiotics are doing their job and you're feeling better now. How's the kick chart going?

Pink - How are things going with your OH now? I don't blame you for not wanting to get rid of the lizards, we have quite a few pets too (2 dogs, 2 tortoises, 3 snakes and a rabbit) and I couldn't imagine getting rid of any, they're like members of the family (especially the dogs!). 

Glad everything is ok with baby, sorry to hear about the stress with the first midwife - sounds like it's definitely good that you're switching hospitals though! P.S Your bump pics are gorgeous and I love the pics of Ruby!

Mdscpa - People have commented that I still look like i'm carrying high too and I was really anxious about the fact that bump hadn't dropped - I REALLY don't want to go overdue as baby is already measuring big, but when I saw midwife last week she said i'm actually 3/5 engaged :shrug: For some reason it's not displaying your bump pics for me, there's just like a cross where the pic should be :( 

Sarah - It was about time you saw someone who took you seriously! I'm so pleased that your new midwife got your referrals through quickly and it sounds like the appts. with physio and consultant went well :) Hope that the exercises the physio recommended help and also hope your little man is feeling better from the chest infection now too x 

Nilla - Thanks for the updates :) I'm glad to hear your Abel's weight is going back up and that you've been able to pump more. Love that he settled down when you sang to him, that's just so cute :cloud9:

Eppgirl - I can't believe they've let you go all this time thinking you could try a VBAC and then tell you too late to do anything about it that their policy is a c-section :( At least you feel ELCS is the better choice for your circumstances, but you should have had the option x 

On the subject of leaking already, i've had the occasional (minor) leak from my left boob since before 20 weeks but in the last few weeks it's getting worse and the right boob is now doing it too. Last week I was sat on the sofa and managed to leak through a breast pad and bra and had a huge wet patch on my t-shirt in quite a short period of time :dohh: I mentionned it to the midwife when I saw her because sometimes my boobs get really sore too and then when they leak it's sometimes like 'pressure' is released and the aching feeling stops, so I asked if I could express or something to help with this and she advised me not too as apparantly stimulating the nipples that way (even by hand) can cause early contractions. :(

I hadn't heard about avoiding chocolate or cheese - these are definitely regular foods i'm eating at the minute so will definitely need to get out of that habit! 

I need to pull my finger out and start taking bump pics, I really wanted to do this but I think I got a few at 4,5,6 weeks... then one about 11 weeks, then one about 28 weeks, one about 32 weeks and that's it :blush:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Kit :) Since starting the meds yesterday I haven't had any more spotting on my panty liners.

Kicks are going great on the chart. I got the 4 required in the hour so then I can stop. He does however do more. He is making up for the stillness of yesterday :D

Chocolate and cheese are some of my main foods too so I will def be struggling with that one. 

I've also read natural ways of inducing labor is nipple stimulation and the one site actually suggested doing it by hand so I agree with the mw to rather not try that for now :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Wunna your bump is simply gorgeous! <3 p.s I find babys stretch marks quite beautiful, I found a poem about them shortly after I had Kian that made me sob like a little girl and still does <3

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/909/5qfmAh.jpg

Here's my bump in all its giant...ness :haha:

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1200x800q90/540/HS2nVK.jpg

P.s sorry for the awfull lighting! :dohh: and yes that's Kian creeping in the background with a random two boxes... :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Bit of a personal question to some but has anyone else noticed their thighs and ass just become the size of Jupiter!? :dohh:


----------



## eppgirl

Kit - I feel like since he's supposed to be the "most compassionate" doctor he wouldn't have done this. But also, he made a mistake 4 years ago, and just had a settlement because a woman he did a csection on died because he accidentally cut into her bowels. So I think too he's just wanting to keep patients which isn't much better, but eh.

I feel miserable today, my DS has hhad what I guess is a cold for the past 2 weeks and I think it's hitting me now, my throat is sore, my nose is stopped up and I feel generally miserable. I'm supposed to be on bed rest but I have no one to hel.p. me.
I haven't really had leaky boobs, but every time I hear a baby cry now, my boobs start hurting bad and I have to go express some to get it to ease off and when I do it will squirt out :haha: 
I was admitted to the hospital Monday night because my little baby A was having dips in his heart rate and I was having contractions, with an IV they were able to slow the contractions down back to where they were irregular just like normal and baby A woke up and started kicking like crazy so his heart rate was showing the accelerations they wanted to see.
These are night owls, just like their big brother but he would wake up and start kicking about 5:30 6 pm and wouldn't stop til 3 or 4 am these two don't start til almost 10 pm and keep at it til 8 or 9 am.


----------



## kit603

Wunna - That's great, glad you've not had more spotting and that he's active today :thumbup: 

Sarah - I don't think your bump looks that big really, it's gorgeous! :) I lost 31lbs before getting pregnant but still had a raised BMI to begin with. I've put loads of weight on during pregnancy so on the one hand I'm glad to finally be showing so it's a definite bump and I don't just look fat, but at the same time I feel huge now! :blush: My thighs and ass are definitely bigger too.. but I'm putting that down to having takeaways or meals out once or twice a week for the last 3/4 weeks whilst I've been feeling exhausted :dohh:

Eppgirl - That must be really frustrating for you, is that the consultant you're still seeing now? I hope you and your DS are feeling better soon :hugs: That's the last thing you need when you're supposed to be on bed rest :( I think my LO will be a night owl too, I get some kicks during the day (usually after eating) but baby is a LOT more active at night than during the daytime.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah, your bump is great! I love how round they are now. Thanks for sharing that poem/pic! I've never felt more proud of my stretch marks!!

Eppgirl, I hope you 2 feel better soon. I'm happy to hear Baby A is doing better again. I cannot recall now, do you have an exact c-section date?


----------



## mdscpa

Kit - here's my bump photos put as attachment. Hopefully you'll be able to see them.

34 weeks bump:



26 and 34 weeks barebump comparison:



18 and 34 weeks bump comparison:







​


----------



## kit603

Oh wow, such a lovely round bump! There's such a difference between them all too, in the few pics I've taken I can barely see a change :haha:


----------



## MissFox

So many lovely bumps!!!

Sorry you ladies have been having such a hard time! I'm just hanging out being huge Pregnant. Everyone keeps saying how low I am and how baby has dropped but as of 36 weeks the baby is not engaged and i'm not dilated (more than the usual fingertip). But I didn't go past 1cm and baby didn't drop/engage until labor last time so we aren't expecting anything different this time. 

I'm home with my sick toddler today and my oldest is with her nana. I had some major plans for setting up the crib and cleaning the kitchen today but that just isn't happening since my little has to be touching me at all times and she isn't much of a fan of being worn these days. Hubby went fishing today.

I still can't believe I'm 37 weeks on Monday!


----------



## eppgirl

Kit - yep, and I'm stuck as I'm too far along to switch to a different OB. 
Wunna - Not yet I think I'll be scheduling it Tuesday. Hopefully. According to the maternal fetal specialist I need to have them at 36 -37 weeks. So I should have babies in the next 3 weeks. &#128556;&#128512;


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Today is Mother's Day in South Africa :D

So even if it isn't quite the same with you ladies, I'd just like to wish us all. Even though all our babies aren't here yet we are all mommies :hugs:

https://i.imgur.com/ScMWPFS.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Pam.... It's mother's day as well back home... But in here :nope:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne :hugs: 
It must be so frustrating not being able to celebrate these type of days where you live.

Oh and have you noticed that you now have less than 40 days till EDD?! :yipee:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Happy mothers day ladies. I hope you have a great day!

On my phone so struggling to catch up but will reply to everyone when I get chance to get on to the laptop 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Daphne :hugs:
> It must be so frustrating not being able to celebrate these type of days where you live.
> 
> Oh and have you noticed that you now have less than 40 days till EDD?! :yipee:

It really does.... :( 

Yep, and in just 10 days i'll be 20-ish days.... This is really getting close..... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yah :shock: it's like holy crap!!!! We are all having babies soon :yipee:


----------



## Sarah1508

^ that actually just dawned on me there! :happydance: can't wait to see all our wee bubbas! <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Can't wait to share my birth story and 1st pics of Matthew!!! :dance:


----------



## Sarah1508

I'm so glad I wrote my birth story shortly after having Kian as you do forget some small but well for me hilarious moments :haha: I read over it every now and then and I'm like omg yeah I remember that! And laugh to myself all over again :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy Mother's Day to you too Pink and MissFox

Sarah, I just read Kian's birth story. I was gigglinh about you gigglinh :haha: Glad that it went well!

Can't wait to do mine. Are you going natural again?


----------



## Sarah1508

Haha I was just in a drunk like state from the gas and air it was great! :haha: if by Natural you mean vaginal yes haha well that's the plan! I am going to be started off early this time rather then going natural like I did with Kian as the consultant in the hospital I will be at told me it would be cruel to keep me pregnant any longer then is necessary because of the pains and sickness etc and as for pain relief gas and air all the way! :haha: I was also wanting to try the birthing pool this time but I'm not sure if you can if you've been induced? Need to query about it! :thumbup: 

What's your plan so far? Even though it may go out the window as most of mine did last time! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm going to try sooooo very hard to do unmedicated vaginal. I want vaginal and I don't want Matthew to be affected by meds like he might negatively be affected and come out all sleepy.

Fx I can do it. I have to confirm about pain relief as I was under the impression you get nothing but at my last appointment someone told me there is gas and air etc. I'd have it as a back up but I'm going to try and not use it :)


----------



## MissFox

You can do it! I am planning on another VBAC with no meds. I will be staying in a hotel again about a mile from the hospital so I can wait until I feel like I'm ready to go in. Mostly taking this approach because the hospital I'm using no longer allows VBACs so I have to show up in labor and refuse a section. Not ideal but the only other hospital I could try at is where I had my awful experience with my first.


----------



## kit603

Happy Mother's Day to everyone who has their Mother's Day today :) 

Miss Fox - I hope that your toddler is feeling better soon! I had some major plans today too for doing some serious cleaning but then woke up with worse pain than usual in my hips/pelvis and just couldn't face it :( Happy 37 weeks for tomorrow :) Sorry to hear that your hospital won't allow a planned VBAC, especially if you've had one already. I hope your plan works and you get the VBAC you'd like x 

Eppgirl - Wow, that's tough and I don't think i'd like being in your position either - i'm sure all will be fine though :hugs: Amazing to know you'll have your babies in the next 3 weeks! :)

Wunna - I totally agree, even though our babies aren't here just yet we're all mummies :) I'm in the UK so my Mother's Day was back in March and my mum bought me an amazing card from 'bump' that said Mummy-to-be on the front and I thought that was amazing! :) 

I want to do a vaginal delivery too and i'm going to try my best to avoid medications like pethadine/diamorphine because of the effect they can have on baby (sleepy etc) and i want to avoid having an epidural too. At home in early labour i'm planning to try hot water (bath), massage and TENs Machine then when I get to hospital I intend to carry on with TENs Machine and also Entonox (Gas and Air). I might consider the birthing pool if it's available but my hospital only has one and they only use it if it's quiet and there are enough midwives.

I had a bit of a worry this morning :( My partner and I went to Clumber Park (National Trust Park) looking forward to a nice walk before going to my dad's for Sunday lunch. However, when we first got there I went to the toilet and there was some pink/red spotting when I wiped. It briefly got heavier and more red, but after the 4th/5th wipe there was no more spotting. 

I was going to phone the emergency midwife for advice, but my phone couldn't get signal there and so, since it stopped, we decided to have a gentle walk and leave if I got any worse. We walked for about an hour to an hour and half and then I went to toilet again to check as we were leaving and there was a really tiny amount on my panty liner (dried) but no more when I wiped.

I did comtemplate ringing the emergency midwife when I got home, but i'd not had any more spotting all day, baby had been active and kicking plus i'd listened to baby's heartbeat on my doppler and everything seems fine so I didn't want to waste their time. Not sure if it was general spotting or maybe start of losing mucus plug or something else, but i'll mention it to midwife at appt. next week and call her straight away if I get any more.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hope it works for you MissFox! I agree that it is strange they won't allow it even after you've had a successful vbac already! 

Kit, that Mother's day card sounds super cute! It would have had me bawling my eyes out.

I'm glad no more spotting, just keep an eye on it. I had brown discharge and thought it was my plug. Called the clinic and they thought I was dilating due to af like pains. Anyway they checked and no dilation.

I then later decided to go to hospital as I didn't feel right with no explanation for the spotting and Matthew wasn't very active. Turns out I had another kidney pipe/bladder infection which caused discharge and was dehydrated. 

I've had this infection I think almost 5 times now and it had no "pre" symptoms in my case. So my opinion is if your gut feeling says so, trust it and get it checked.


----------



## MissFox

It is crazy. They said that the insurance the hospital has will not cover them. So the only option for them is to sign an against medical advise waiver. 
My littlest little is feeling better. Thank goodness! But my oldest is having a meltdown because she has to clean her room. She never makes t past putting 4-5 toys away and she told me all week she would clean her room for Mother's Day. It was all her idea - I even tried to tell her that she could let me sleep in instead and she chose to clean her room (woke me at 6:45 am and everything). Well now she says she is too tired and spent an hour of cleaning time on sharpening a pencil. I'm a little frustrated. But I think I'm going to take this opportunity to go in there with a garbage bag.


----------



## mdscpa

34 Weeks and 4 days pregnant update:

My appointment today went well... Baby Adam stayed in a head-down position since 29 weeks (or from the last 3 appointments) and is still measuring right on target, :dance: FX he stays that way.. We asked if we need to bring something during birth and thankfully they said everything is provided we just need to bring our personal things and baby's going-home clothes :yipee: Time to pack our hospital bag this Friday. All the stuff my mom sent were already washed including the stuffs my colleagues gave me (except for one set i received last night). I also got my prescription for my constipation hopefully it works..... 



Next appointment will be after 3 weeks (37w4d) but we are planning to go on my 38th week, June 4, when i'm officially on leave... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissFox said:


> It is crazy. They said that the insurance the hospital has will not cover them. So the only option for them is to sign an against medical advise waiver.
> My littlest little is feeling better. Thank goodness! But my oldest is having a meltdown because she has to clean her room. She never makes t past putting 4-5 toys away and she told me all week she would clean her room for Mother's Day. It was all her idea - I even tried to tell her that she could let me sleep in instead and she chose to clean her room (woke me at 6:45 am and everything). Well now she says she is too tired and spent an hour of cleaning time on sharpening a pencil. I'm a little frustrated. But I think I'm going to take this opportunity to go in there with a garbage bag.

This might sound harsh but it really worked. My sister and myself had room cleaning issues as well when we were younger. One day when we came home from school my mom had packed away every single toy we owned. She packed them in the garage.

We pleaded and begged for almost a week before she allowed them back in. She was very strong against the crying and tantrums. Anyway after we got our toys back we agreed to the rule of cleaning our rooms. When we were done playing with something we would pack it away.

Not sure if it would help or if it would be something that you can follow through being pregnant and all etc. :shrug:


----------



## treeroot

Feeling emotional this morning. I have nothing to complain about, my pregnancy has had 0 worries so far, and some of you have had multiple worrisome hospital visits.

Well, I had my first one today. I had a passage of more-then-normal amount of blood early this morning, with no mucus, so my midwife told me to meet her at the hospital and we did some checks.
All seems well, no reason for concern. She thinks it may have simply been a dramatic bloody show.

But honestly, I'm just not ready. And I can't find any examples of a bloody show like that. So, I'm feeling off and a bit stressed. Told work I wouldn't be coming in this morning and I may just work from home for the rest of the day.
Midwife suggested we get the B Strep test done this afternoon just in case.

Everything will be fine, I'm 36 weeks, but I feel very unprepared and much more stressed then before.

I hope everyone had a lovely mothers day yesterday.


----------



## mdscpa

:hugs: FX it's really just a bloody show i know how scary seeing blood, i did at 30w4d very dark red spot, I know it's just a spot but it really freaked me out more so seeing more than normal blood.... Maybe it's the start and you may have your baby after 1 week at least by then baby is now considered term.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for the scare Treeroot. Baby would be fine if you went into labor now. Maybe try to google mucus plug, I came across a site the other day which I cannot recall but they had loads of pics that women sent in of their mucus plugs and some really looked like af to me. Maybe it is just the start of things. Remember you can start losing some in the days or weeks leading up to birth so try not to worry that all is happening at once.

Good luck with your test later and keep monitoring yourself, trust your gut too, if you feel off tell your midwife or Dr.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## treeroot

Thanks mdscpa, I have no reason to think it's anything else.
What's frustrating, is when you look for information on it, there's never any examples of non-emergency third trimester medium bleeding. Books and online always just say "call your midwife/doctor/hospital". (Which of course I did!)
I guess it would just be nice to know that someone else has had the same thing!


----------



## Sarah1508

Holy cow just counted and it's 35 days till my due date.... And I'm most likely going to be induced a week or two early just haven't been given the date yet... :shock:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Crazy how close it is getting :D


----------



## nilllabean26

Sarah1508 said:


> Holy cow just counted and it's 35 days till my due date.... And I'm most likely going to be induced a week or two early just haven't been given the date yet... :shock:

thats a pretty default pic. you look rejuvenated and fresh. pregnancy glow!

why will you need to be induced early? sorry if you said it already



little update. Abel is doing so much better and will be transferred out of NICU to a pediatric hospital. His health is gradually getting better(no more iv's... yippee) and he is a few ounces above birth weight now and im extremely happy about that. The only thing he struggles with now is regulating his glucose. They were tube feeding him over the course of 2 hours, with an hour break, but now he is being fed for 24 hours straight. never even knew they did such a thing! I was reassured that everything was ok, and once he stabilized, they would go back to the 2 hour tube feeding and gradually decrease that and at the new hospital, they will focus more on helping him learn how to bottlefeed and things related to getting on track to go home. Ive tried breasfeeding twice so far. 1st time went awesome, second time, not so much, but he did great for not being bottle fed and only knowing how to suck from having a paci shoved in his mouth when he cries( i hate that).


the night i got discharged,my hubby went to the er for complications with his brain tumor/meds etc. I had no way of getting home and no way of paying for my meds. A social worker came by, and gave me a voucher to get my meds without paying co pays. they usually are only given to people with no insurance, so she did me a big favor because I have insurance. I went to go get my meds, and the bill for all the meds for me to take was 379 dollars worth of co pays. wowowowowoow. I am so happy happy happy I did not have to pay that. It is so crazy how thigns necessary for your health are so dang on expensive. Imagine if people cant afford that, or dont have a social worker at their hospital to offer such a voucher. Imagine if I was just in er and not postpartum... i feel bad for so many sick people who cant get help. It truly made me ponder and contemplate a lot. I hope and pray none of you ladies have to stuggle with getting necessary health care


----------



## eppgirl

34 weeks! I feel like I'm going to explode. Hopefully be scheduling my csection Tuesday for 3 weeks from now as my scar is starting to hurt from being stretched. Don't know how much longer I can handle :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







1431391199100-1334215423.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Eppgirl you look like you are more than ready.
Are you very uncomfy?

Nilla, I'm happy to hear that Abel is doing well and being transferred from NICU!! I think that lady was an angel, not a social worker :hugs:
Are you and hubby okay now? Both have meds and doing fine?


----------



## eppgirl

Definitely more than ready Wunna! yes very uncomfy. &#128534;
My knees feel like they're going to give out on me from the extra weight and the way it's distributed. My belly feels like it literally can not stretch anymore. My back hurts all the time. I'm still having irregular contractions. Babies love to kick where my scar is and it is soooo uncomfortable.
I love my babies to death and I am really going to miss being pregnant, but I can not wait for them to be here! If my doctor says we need to wait ti. 39 weeks I think I might scream. Appointment is at 1:15 so I'll let you ladies know how it goes. Hoping I'll have a date today!


----------



## eppgirl

And my legs keep cramping like crazy every time I turn around I bout fall to the ground due to my calves cramping. :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely HUUUGEEE bump eppgirl.... So sorry for the cramping i always have them at night and it's so painful..... FX you get a date today....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for you being so uncomfy hun :hugs:

If Dr says wait till 39 weeks us girls might just have to get all the old wives tales together for natural labour induction and you can test them :D


----------



## Sarah1508

nilllabean26 said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow just counted and it's 35 days till my due date.... And I'm most likely going to be induced a week or two early just haven't been given the date yet... :shock:
> 
> thats a pretty default pic. you look rejuvenated and fresh. pregnancy glow!
> 
> why will you need to be induced early? sorry if you said it alreadyClick to expand...


Haha why thank you very much! :blush: it was taken on the first day in months where I haven't been poorly :dohh: quite handy because it was the day of my nephews christening and I didn't think I was actually going to make it in the days leading upto it but I magically woke up feeling okay that day! :thumbup: unfortunately I overdid it a bit and I've been ill again ever since :dohh: 

It's because of how ill I've been this pregnancy in and out of hospital with hyperemesis and the god awfull pains I've been having too :sad1: I met up with the consultant from the hospital I will be giving birth at last week and he had a quick look through my notes and said it would be cruel to keep me pregnant any longer then necessary :haha: so at 38 weeks i will be getting a date to get induced asap :thumbup:

Glad Abel is doing better the wee soul <3 and hope he continues to thrive :flower: 

I agree about how rediculus it is having to pay so much for just well your health! I'm from the UK so we have the NHS and we do really forget how lucky we are sometimes with the majority of healthcare being free.


----------



## mdscpa

34 weeks and 6 days update:

Not really feeling well had a very bad headache again the entire day yesterday. Had my BP checked and it skyrocketed.... My doc wanted me to come in yesterday but can't due to schedule. We went to the very first clinic we visited before near our house last night and met a doc there (not OBGyn) she checked my BP and it's 160/90 she prescribed me with some medicine and the only one that is safe for pregnancy and told me to take it immediately and advised me to meet my doc first thing today. Right now i'm just dizzy and i'll probably go to our doc and meet DH there this afternoon. Hopefully everything will turn out fine and i can keep cooking our little boy for few more weeks.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow I feel like I've missed so much, just been crazy busy with sorting stuff for the move!

Mdscpa I hope all goes well if u manage to get in at docs!

Nilla, lovely to hear able is improving so well. Hoping you and DH and little man the speediest recoveries and that as soon as possible you can all be at home one beautiful healthy little family! 

Sarah, aww no I really hope your feeling better soon, can imagine this pregnancy has been such a drain on u. And feeling crappy is the last thing u need. Do agree u looked fab in your pic tho :cloud9:

Eppgirl, wow that is one impressive bump, and I Defo get u on the uncomfortable and pain side, mines bad enough, can't imagine what ur body must be going thru with two little dudes in there! Hope your doc gives you a good date and your not having to go too far along to meet them 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Packed the laptop and blackberry really isn't any good on the internet. It barely loads pages and if I try more than one at a time it spits it's dummy out big time!

Treeroot, so sorry for your scare hun! Hope all is well now! I've give up looking for advice online as everything I seem to look at has some horror story attached. Hoping u feel better and everything goes perfectly from now on

Had my 34 wk scan yesterday and midwife said everything is great. Baby is measuring pretty much bang on the middle of all their ideals on the charts, I know that prob doesn't really count for much, and she's still head down so hoping this late she will stay like this! Plan to start taking my raspberry leaf capsules next week and see how I get on now all my pains have stopped!
MW zoomed in on little ones face on the scan and she was just the image of OH's daughter haha, sounds daft to say I know but could really make out her big fat cheeks, pouty lips and square head.... just like daddy haha!

Hope all you other ladies are doing great and taking it easy now we're so close!!

Wunna does your maternity start soon?? 

Will get back on when I can between now and moving but will be thinking of you all!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Pink... Good luck with the move and happy everything is well with you and baby girl.... My lil boy is head down at my last appointment 2 days ago and i still worry that he may surprise us making his way to turn around in breech position but i think there's less chance that he will and so as your baby... FX they stay that way.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, including today it is a total of 17 days till I finish my crappy job and start maternity leave.

13 of the 17 days are actual working days, the other 4 days are weekends :D

So yes, soon soon :yipee:


----------



## mdscpa

About the ML, i had a discussion with our employer yesterday who keeps on insisting that i can start my leave this Friday and he said it's their first case to have someone being pregnant so he doesn't have a clue on the rules :haha: He asked me how many months of leave i want, 4, 5, 6, how many? I was like :wacko: when he said that, told him we are only planning for 2 mos and i'll be returning to work. He then asked me, "Who's gonna take care of your baby and if there's someone, are you willing to leave your son that soon? (of course i said no).... Well then you can take a long leave 5 maybe?" Was shocked and amazed about his suggestion never expected it from him. But i reminded him that by then my 2 year contract ends (here, that's actually indefinite, contract keeps on renewing for 2 years AUTOMATICALLY) and i may ask to end it and resign. He said it's fine and just do what's best for our baby... Guess i can hand in my resignation after my planned leave without any hassle... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah that is soooo wonderful of your employer Daphne! Some good news to make the worries less :yipee:


----------



## mdscpa

Everything went well i got a scan baby seemed to be happy and healthy inside. Heartbeat is great and he is measuring a day ahead. My BP was 110/70 he said it's fine and i have to monitor my BP again tomorrow if it becomes high again i should come back and see what needs to be done. He told me to stop the med and not to take it even if BP is high until i see him. He said it's expected to get high BP later in the pregnancy esp. for first time mom but needs to get monitored if it occurs.


----------



## eppgirl

Doctor appointment went good except I didn't actually get to see the doctor so I didn't get to schedule yet. I go back Thursday for NST and OB check so fx for then!
Babies are measuring big at 5 lbs 6 oz for baby A (Will) and 6 lbs 6 oz for baby B (Connor)
Fluid and everything looks fine where as 2 weeks ago it was iffy.
I cried on the way home because I didn't get to schedule. I was so excited to get it over with only to then get told the doctors not even there.
Will is transverse laying across my cervix lol which explains a LOT of why I've been hurting so bad, and Connor is head down laying on his brothers belly. &#128539;


----------



## treeroot

Sounds like things are mostly going well for everyone, I hope that continues, including getting early dates for those less then comfortable. 

Everything is good with me, so I'm still hoping I have another 2-3 weeks ahead.
2 more days of work left! Very excited about that.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Eppgirl :brat: I hope you get your date soon! With them being so cramped and baby blocking cervix it's probably best you are going for c-section.

Treeroot, how exciting that ML is almost on you and baby too :dance:

I'm at clinic now for check-up and got flu shot that all pregnant moms are getting here. So fx I don't get flu this winter especially now that many people have it and my baby will be newborn. I can't be Ftm with newborn and flu!


----------



## eppgirl

Wunna - me too! I'm going crazy over here lol, I just wanna meet my littles and be able to walk again! Bed rest with a toddler and no one to help really sucks :/


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can only imagine how difficult that must be and it isn't exactly as if a toddler understands what it means when you say "mommy must be still"


----------



## mdscpa

35 weeks pregnant bumpdate:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/2jeafl4.jpg​

26 and 35 Weeks Barebump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/2dtn7uh.jpg​

18 and 35 Weeks Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/4ios41.jpg​



​
 



Attached Files:







35 Weeks Bump.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 1









26 vs 35 Weeks Barebump.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 2









18 vs 35 Weeks Bump.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Check Up at clinic today :D

I saw "my" nurse today, the one I want to always see because she really seems to know what she is doing!

Anyway, FH is now 37cm and I'm almost 34 weeks. I don't take FH THAT seriously anymore as Matthew measured according to LMP at my scans. I don't think he is overly big or anything so I'm fine.

BP was really low this morning was like 91/59 but rather low than high. Plus I don't feel dizzy or lightheaded. I'm sooooo use to low blood pressure which is my normal that I don't think the nrs affect me :haha:

Annoyed at the "other" nurse who I saw at 32 weeks because she said that I will only get seen again at 38 weeks and from there once a week. I insisted on coming back at 34 weeks because the nurse I have seen the whole time said every 2 weeks until 36 weeks. I don't know what the hell is up with that nurse and why she does not seem to want to follow through.

Anyway so my next appointment with "my" nurse is in 2 weeks when I will be 36 weeks and then after that she will see me weekly till birth. I figured that she works alone on Thursdays so I'm keeping my appointments on Thursdays and hopefully I wont have to see the other one :haha:

Matthew is also head down, she could clearly feel his head and I can clearly see his back when I lie down in the bath as an example. She mentioned that he has also started moving down as well which is a good sign. She also looked at the "ECG" that I got for Matthew on Friday when I went to the hospital and it showed that there were a few braxton hicks (I clearly did not feel any of them) and that his heart rate went up when they happened which indicates that he has a "healthy" response to contractions. All good signs so far that vaginal will be good for us both :D

Sorry I try to keep my updates short but they always seem to have a mind of their own... they get longer by themselves it is really not me :rofl:


----------



## eppgirl

Awesome appointment Wunna!
Got my appt to see the OB and have another NST today. Excited/nervous ans really hoping I get to schedule! 
Mdscpa- gorgeous bump!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks eppgirl... Glad you got another appointment, FX you get a date.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Eppgirl, I hope they schedule you too.

It might just make it easier on yourself if you were able to say "Dont worry just X amount of days left" 

Good luck with all the test, I trust all will be fine and please keep us updated :D


----------



## eppgirl

Thanks ladies!
Wunna I think it will too, I've been miserable the past couple days. I still have good and bad days though. I messed up last night. With my first pregnancy I was able to sit in the floor and get up on my own right up til delivery, well I tried yesterday and got stuck, DH was still asleep so I had to sit and yell for awhile for him to get up...embarrassing. :blush:


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: sorry for laughing but i can't help it imagining what you looked like stuck on the floor... But i'm glad your DH woke up to help you out.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl: sorry for laughing but I still think every day when I get out of the bath how long still till I need to start asking him to help.

1st time he has to help I'm switching to showering. I just enjoy bath time now because I can see Matthew wiggling around. The other night he really pushed his back out and I could "rub" all along his back. I think he enjoyed it :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah Md our posts started the same again at the same time :rofl:


----------



## eppgirl

Lol it's okay! I laugh about it now but at the time I felt so silly. :haha:
Awh! That is precious memories, luckily I can still take baths alone-ish lol usually I take DH with me so in case I slip getting up. Took one last night and the babies went bonkers lol. Wish I could've videod it.


----------



## eppgirl

Lol mdscpa I probably looked quite funny, especially since DS would sit in my lap or try to move me and looked at me like I was crazy when I was yelling for DH. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

They only like bath time while in the uterus... Makes me wonder what changes by the time they get older :haha:

How long still till your appointment?

How are all the other ladies doing? MissFox, Pink, Sarah, Smartie, Treeroot, Nilla? I'm sorry I know I'm forgetting someone here :hugs:


----------



## eppgirl

Lol me too! Fortunately right now my DS loves bath time, unfortunately he screams when he has to get out and would stay in there all day.

Its 7 hours away :( it's 9:21 am here and my appointments at 4 pm. &#128542;


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urg the wait!! It will be 23h00 pm here so I might miss your update if I spazz out early hahaha


----------



## eppgirl

I know :wahh: I just wanna go now! Lol.

On another note, I feel bad in a way because I'm so happy and excited and my DH's cousin and aunt are really hurting today as his cousins best friend passed away from kidney failure last night. She had a very rough life, but she wasn't afraid to live it up. I didn't really know her personally but I had seen her and I knew how much she meant to his cousin, and his cousins little boy who's only 3 and has no idea that his "cawcaw" is gone. :'(


----------



## eppgirl

5 hours and 15 min. &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry to hear that hun. Don't feel bad for being happy. Unfortunately people die everyday and bad things happen. If we dampened ourselves due to we would all be miserable :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

wow mdscpa. that seemed like you were able to handle all of that without any problems. its kind of awesome how he asked YOU how many months you wanted. Even better only expecting 2 months and ending up with more. glad you will have more time with ur baby boy!


----------



## MileyMamma

I'm stuck in hospital :( baby hasn't grown much he's now 4 weeks behind and my c section scsr is really painful som they have kept me in and I have a scan in the morning, going to read back on the posts see how you all are :) x


----------



## eppgirl

No solid date til tomorrow morning but looks like the week of June 1st!


----------



## MileyMamma

eppgirl said:


> No solid date til tomorrow morning but looks like the week of June 1st!

Woohoo!


----------



## eppgirl

We have a date! June 5th 2015, I will be 37 weeks and 6 days so really pushing it, but the day he wanted he already 2 scheduled csections.
Also found out that the hospital is really lovely. They have cameras and monitors where I can watch the whole thing if I want, I can also watch the babies as they clean them off/weigh them/etc.
They also have a viewing room right next to the OR where my mom can watch the delivery too, made me so happy as it upset m. Very much she didn't get to see my DS being born.
They can take pictures and they'll let me kiss and snuggle with the babies right after they are out. :)
I requested that they don't bathe them and let me and DH do that once we are in recovery and I can walk.
So nice to have an end in sight!
3 weeks from today!&#128118;&#128118;:happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Miley - hope everything is fine.... :hugs: Please keep us updated.

Nilla - Thanks.... How are you and Abel?

Eppgirl - :wohoo: a date!!!!! And that hospital is amazing.... Glad that everything is falling into place.... 

AFM, BP was down yesterday but below normal 90/60 but glad it was down. :dance: Oh, and the crib is fixed!!!! :dance: will set it up soon don't want the covers to accumulate dust. :haha: car seat will be done later this afternoon when there's no more sun. It's 13:41 hrs so it's impossible to go outside without getting burned. Next on the list, hospital bag.... Having high BP was a wake up call for us becausr if it stays that way and i develop pre-e i know our doctor will recommend delivering our lil boy ahead of time... Really need to finish everything now just in case.

https://i58.tinypic.com/294l1ug.jpg


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Sorry I haven't been posting, I have been reading though. big apologies if it's come across as ignorant, I will have a big catch up and reply tonight.

Been a bit of an up/down time for me, was scared of falling into antenatal depression last week. This thread just seemed a bit much to handle (no idea why but I hope you understand). A lot going on with my family in my hometown and lack of support from OH. But on a plus side (if you want to call it that) I've had a lot of pink when wiping today and cramps. So my birth plan has a good chance of going ahead if all carries on, just waiting on consultant appointment.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MileyMamma said:


> I'm stuck in hospital :( baby hasn't grown much he's now 4 weeks behind and my c section scsr is really painful som they have kept me in and I have a scan in the morning, going to read back on the posts see how you all are :) x

Sorry to hear that hun! I hope you 2 will be okay :hugs: Please keep us updated



eppgirl said:


> We have a date! June 5th 2015, I will be 37 weeks and 6 days so really pushing it, but the day he wanted he already 2 scheduled csections.
> Also found out that the hospital is really lovely. They have cameras and monitors where I can watch the whole thing if I want, I can also watch the babies as they clean them off/weigh them/etc.
> They also have a viewing room right next to the OR where my mom can watch the delivery too, made me so happy as it upset m. Very much she didn't get to see my DS being born.
> They can take pictures and they'll let me kiss and snuggle with the babies right after they are out. :)
> I requested that they don't bathe them and let me and DH do that once we are in recovery and I can walk.
> So nice to have an end in sight!
> 3 weeks from today!&#55357;&#56438;&#55357;&#56438;:happydance:

YAYAYAYAY :thumbup: I'm happy you got a date and that you are happy with the hospital.

3 Weeks in nothing really :haha:



SmartieMeUp said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting, I have been reading though. big apologies if it's come across as ignorant, I will have a big catch up and reply tonight.
> 
> Been a bit of an up/down time for me, was scared of falling into antenatal depression last week. This thread just seemed a bit much to handle (no idea why but I hope you understand). A lot going on with my family in my hometown and lack of support from OH. But on a plus side (if you want to call it that) I've had a lot of pink when wiping today and cramps. So my birth plan has a good chance of going ahead if all carries on, just waiting on consultant appointment.

Ah I'm sorry you are not feeling so well :hugs: If it helps I have days where I'm so busy at work and then at home at night I'm also overwhelmed with the threads.

I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## eppgirl

It's really not, and with how awful I am at updating, my next update will probably be after they're born! Lol. Feeling awful today, got sick last night and threw up. That is not fun at 34 weeks pregnant. :wacko:
I'm so hungry but when I eat I feel so sick.
I don't have another OB appt til next Thursday. Another NST and check up.


----------



## mdscpa

Hope you feeling better now eppgirl.... :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

:hi: sorry I haven't posted in a while it's just my health has deteriorated yet again :sad2: again baby is doing great :thumbup: just me who's been so ill I've been bed bound :dohh: 

I would be here FOREVER explaining every painfull and some gross detail :haha: so I'll spare yous! :haha: the doctor just said I am so run down that my body is just getting every nasty infection etc going.. :dohh: and there is basically nothing they can do about it apart from give me antibiotics and other meds etc etc but just my luck it seems with one med they give me that Mrs gives me something else... For example I had an awfull chest infection so I was given anti biotics and taking them has given me a bad case of thrush in my mouth... :sick: it's the most vile and nasty thing ever :sick: so f knows what I will get from the treatment they have given me for this now and other things :dohh: it's just like a never ending vicious circle :cry: and honnestly I'm done... :sad1: 

I've been so so close to breaking point for a while now with being in constant pain and never getting a break that and the sickness that just as it seems to get a bit better for one day all of a sudden the next day I'm back to square one ... I just feel like I'm one more thing away from having a complete meltdown :cry: and last night well I pretty much did when I had a complete panic attack because I was walking a few doors down to my mums because she had been trying to phone me and the phone was playing up and I just got so irritated I couldn't stay in bed knowing she was trying to call me :dohh: so anyways on my way over a medium sized dog just came out of nowhere and gave me the biggest fright , he wasn't aggressive but despite growing up owning dogs anytime I am pregnant I have this irrational fears of them :dohh: anyways the dog was jumping up on me pawing at my tummy (which hurt like a b*tch) but again he wasn't being nasty just a bit to playfull and in your face for me and he just wouldn't go away and I was so weak that he was nearly knowing me over and tripping me up etc and I was trying to push him away and then panic set in because I know he's a farm dog and well... Some of them aren't the best treated so can be a bit unpredictable and I just started panicking with thoughts like "he's only trying to play just now and almoast got me on the ground what if me pushing him away pisses him off and he attacks me!? I'd have no chance!" And I got really upset too that despite being surrounded by houses no one seen me and helped .. Idk :cry: when I eventually got to my mums door it was locked and I had to bang on it a few times which made my anxiety attack elevate even more and by the time she opened the door and I got in the dog came in after me and all I could say through my tears was to get the dog away from me.... I mean the poor dog hadn't done anything wrong but I just panicked so bad that in the end I was terrified of it :cry: so bad that I nearly collapsed when I got into my mums because I want breathing properly and hysterical and I ended up throwing up :cry: and tmi but I got sick a fright I wet myself :cry: and after and now I just feel mortified , I've never had a panic attack that bad in my life and I just feel so immature and silly for getting in that state, for hours after I had a banging headache and bad tummy cramps which I just felt and still do feel so guilty for :cry:

I just can't take much more if being so poorly and as weak as a kitten that I can't even act like a normal adult in a situation where a dog was just trying to play ... :sad1: instead I panic like a scared little child :cry: 

I'm also so worried if they don't give me a date soon to induce me that if I am so up and down like bed bound for a few days then my okay is well someone's else's shittest day ever :dohh: that I will be to drained of everything to actually be able to give birth, because it's already been mentioned that I could end up needing and emergency section because of how week and poorly I've been that I might just not physically be able to give birth :cry: and the thought of a section just scares the crap out of me! :sad1:

My mum had to miss work the other day as well because I physically couldn't lift me head out of bed And oh buggered off to work anyways even though his boss is super understanding and knows the situation he f*cked off anyways but don't even get me started on the way he's been acting basically he's being hard on me and not loving and carving because in his head he must think I'm just being weak or something idk :growlmad: but yeah so my mum ended up having to take the day off to look after lo and I just feel like such a burden on everyone :cry: and I can't help being ill buy oh really doesn't help with the way he's grown hard towards me this pregnancy and I know he resents me for being so poorly for so long as it had been hard on him too but he takes it out on me which just breaks my heart :cry:


----------



## Sarah1508

Jesus if anyone actually reads that ^ they deserve a medal ha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well hand me over my medal Sarah :hugs:
I am terribly sorry that you aren't feeling well and that you are having such problems. It really is a shame that you don't get to enjoy pregnancy to the fullest.

I wonder had you mw taken better care of you in the beginning would it maybe have been different now?!

I hope you get an induction date sooner rather than later. I'm happy baby is fine but with you being so poorly it cannot be good for her either :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

34 Weeks Bump :D Bonus facial features included :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/uyPLgSl.jpg


----------



## eppgirl

Lovely bump Wunna! And I need a medal to Sarah lol, I'm sorry you feel so poorly. :( Hoping you get your induction day soon! I believe your OH should be more supportive than he is :/ especially as bad as you've had it! So sorry you don't get to enjoy this pregnancy :( I hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nursery about 90% ready :D

https://i.imgur.com/fBlA6MH.jpg


----------



## treeroot

Looking good Wunna, and I wish our bedroom was 90% ready (though it's not too bad).

And you've got things together too mdscpa!

I'm sorry you've been completely out of sorts Sarah, and being ill absolutely effects how you can deal with situations - it's a physical and mental drain. But I'm glad you've got your Mom nearby to help out. 

Glad you have a date epp! But sorry you're feeling sick. I still can't believe I feel nauseous sometimes; it just never stopped.

Hugs Smartie. I hope you get some emotional relief soon. Why does life have to be so difficult sometimes?

I really hope everything is ok Miley.


I had my last day of work yesterday. Feels surreal to now be transitioning into this new stage of my life. Still hoping to have some time before baby comes - I'm not quite as ready as most of you ladies!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Treeroot, maternity leave must be feeling so great!!

I don't think we'll ever be ready even with the nursery almost done and bags packed I still feel not ready. I think I'll feel "ready" once I actually hold him.

Just think in a short while now our lives will change completely and will never be the same again. Excited at the moment :dance:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Gone back to page 485 so I'm not bringing up the same things as others for repeated replies.

Wunna - You look great, stretchies and all!! I need to post a recent bump pic, I've got some new ones on the front of my bump as well as old ones showing up again but I don't feel bothered about them this time round. Even have a random on my back and the back of my knee. Also it's odd they're giving you the flu shot this late, over here it's not to be given any later than 30 weeks. Glad things are looking up for a vaginal birth :) 

Mdspca - Oh no, sorry about your BP, hopefully it doesn't escalate into pre-eclampsia. The odds of babies turning breech from head down at last minute are slim so you have no major worry :) Get active on the birthing ball to be sure.

Pink - Hope the packing is going well and the move goes smoothly. No idea how you're managing doing it this far along AND with 13+ pets! Glad scan went well too, it's amazing how they manage to have such a clear image in 2D now.

Eepgirl - Oh wow, you have a date!! I bet that's huge relief! I hope you manage to feel the days fly by quickly for you! Exciting times. 

Mileymamma - Sorry about your update :( 

Nilla - I hope Abel is doing well, he'll be able to come home with you in no time :) Has there been a date that he can be released or are they waiting until your EDD?

Sarah - Wow, I have no idea how to reply to that. That is some essay! You've had a very rough ride recently, and I'm surprised how you have even managed to last this long! I'd have caved and hidden in a cupboard until the end. That's the major downside to pregnancy, not being able to get full care and recovery for problems inside the body as we're restricted from pretty much everything. I hope you never get to experience the attacks again, but you can't help being poorly so don't blame yourself. Your OH might not be uncaring as such, he probably doesn't want to see you the way you are. But I guess he should be there as that's his role. I hope things look up for you.

Treeroot - Thank you. I'm trying to plan things for me, DD and OH/me and OH to do as I think that's a big burden atm. We're locked inside the house and it's getting me down, and then not spending time with OH when we should be spending time together has took its toll. Going out for a meal as a trio next week and having Sundays as a dedicated day for OH to do what she wants as it's the only day OH gets off work. End of the month will be awkward being around my family as it's falling apart from sisters partner but it's my nieces birthday so hopefully things are temporarily pulled together for her sake.

30+/- days for us all, gone so fast! Must be relief getting close to the final days of work too!! And nursery's are coming together nicely, ladies!! Sorry they aren't long replies and if I've missed anybody out or missed important bits. I feel caught up enough to keep track on everybody now.

DD has tonsillitis again, second time in 3 months, fingers crossed she doesn't suffer with hives and sickness again.


----------



## mdscpa

I think there'll be no end to washing baby's clothes before he even arrives... Got more stuff from another receptionist at work... :dance: I think i wanted to be pregnant again if this keeps on happening :haha: I guess having a baby makes everyone around you so kind & happy that they wanted to give something for the baby... Here are the things i got last night.


Spoiler


Onesies & 1 PJ

https://i58.tinypic.com/168es0x.jpg

Sets of clothes and holder.

https://i57.tinypic.com/im3twz.jpg


Bigger (12-24m) Sizes of clothes.

https://i60.tinypic.com/icqs12.jpg

Other Stuff.

https://i59.tinypic.com/162a32u.jpg


​


Oh, BTW we bought a nursing bottle, milk container (never thought we have them with the gift) and a formula 1 that we'll bring as well to the hospital just in case lil boy won't latch or i don't produce anything. I will bottle feed him instead of starving him until he gets the hang of my boobies... :D 

On the other hand, BP's still normal but i'm having a blurry vision (astigmatism attack i guess) and a very bad BH at 7:51 am accompanied with a tearing-like vajayjay this new. Same thing happened at 8:16 am that's 25 minutes apart so DH is not alarmed... Yes, i'm timing already... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Smartie, cannot wait for updated bump pic. I hope you can arrange time for you all. It def is needed before baby comes.
Also sorry DD is ill again, have you thought about having her tonsils taken out?

Great gifts Mdscpa :D 
Do you think it's contractions your timing or just really bad bh?


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Smartie, cannot wait for updated bump pic. I hope you can arrange time for you all. It def is needed before baby comes.
> Also sorry DD is ill again, have you thought about having her tonsils taken out?
> 
> Great gifts Mdscpa :D
> Do you think it's contractions your timing or just really bad bh?


Thanks Wunna :hugs:. With too many minutes apart i think it's BH but it's really different that the previous BHs i had. I have to time how long it lasts once it happened again.


----------



## mdscpa

Finally got a chance to read your novel Sarah.. I guess i can claim my medal now.. :D I'm so sorry you're so sick and having those panic attacks... You are not weak you are pregnant everyone is different some have smooth pregnancy some don't. Glad your mum is there to help out. And your DH should be more understanding he should be reminded that he has his part how you become pregnant. I know it's a lot for him seeing you weak and sick but he should be more supportive enough and caring about how you feel. There's no need to take it out on you. :hugs:

Smartie - i hope DD feels better soon.... :hugs: 

Wunna - love <3 the 90% ready nursery :yipee: It'll be fantastic once it's 100% done and seeing your little boy in there.


----------



## eppgirl

35 weeks 1 day just 2 weeks 5 days til my csection! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20150517_084437.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5









20150517_084447.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Wunna - I'll have one done for tonight, and try to make every mark visible too :) Yeah, in a way I think OH wants as much of his own time as possible since once baby is born it'll definitely mean cutting down his "free time". But isn't fair on my behalf. A lot of money has been spent on Ava in the last 2 months and I don't want to make her feel like it's going to be a regular thing so rather do something than buy her something. Although, when I took her to Toys'R'us a few weeks ago (collect cot mobile and a dolls accessory/changing kit for Ava), she turned down McDonalds for dinner and asked for us to have it at home. 

I don't know how many times they need to have the virus for them to be removed, but won't be able to get into the doctors until tomorrow for advice or medication, which sucks. 

Mdspca - Thank you, she's really playing on it today. I hope the signs are something for you. BH's do become more intense towards the end as your body prepares properly and they'll become the real thing before you know it. It's very nice of your receptionist to buy Adam something too :) Make the most of everybody's generosity haha. 

I'm certain I'm in latent labour atm which I'm happy about - can last for weeks so it's just like a head start before the active side begins. Anything over Ava's labour. 

Also a bit of a dilemma. We've picked Eve for baby's name, I did some research and it turns out that Ava is the Greek alternative for Eve. Is it odd that they'll both essentially have the same name? Ava refuses to change it when we ask her what she'd like her response is always "I want it to be Eve. Eve and Ava are good. Ava and Eve are nice".


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Oh wow, Epp! They really are cooking in there!


----------



## treeroot

I don't think there's anything wrong with Ava and Eve. Most names have several different origins anyway, even if there's a traceable root name.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Well OH wishes to change it now but everybody else is settled :dohh:

Bump update - 35+2 plus stretchies, actually worse than I thought :haha: Much rather them be continuous lines than scattered the way they are. Can definitely tell the old ones from thenew. The red one on my right/frontish side is super itchy and sore. Please excuse the mess. 


Currently at 10st 4lb/65.6kg, gained 4lbs in 7 weeks which seems to be a record for me. I was gaining that in a week before, plus more.

*rotated photo*
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2









2.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 1









3.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You look great Smartie :D 

I'm so glad we can all be proud of our bare bumps together. 

I also like Ava and Eve


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Thank you :) 

Don't even get me started with the cellulite. Just comes a time when you think "oh well" can't expect our bodies to go through huge changes without leaving any tracks behind. I still wear bikinis :) if people don't like what they're seeing then it doesn't take much to look away.

They go together nicely, more or less because of the 2 syllables resembling "Adam and Eve" lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I was most comfy at the beach this summer while pregnant. I had my bump and short stumpie legs and I was proud of my body for making a baby :D

If people didn't like it then screw them and like you said they could look away :D


----------



## eppgirl

Ugh I cannot get rid of this cough and it hurts so bad and puts so much strain on my scar. &#128547;
I think I'm gonna have to call my OB back and get an appointment as I just feel miserable. :(


----------



## treeroot

I hated having a cough...made me pee too!

It won't be swimming weather here until after the baby is born. I was thinking about finding an indoor pool to try now that I'm off work. But I really don't want to buy a bathing suit for what will probably be a one-time use!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry your feeling miserable Eppgirl, I hope your ob can help when you call!

Won't be swimming weather here either until Dec, maybe Nov :( I'm not a winter fan!


----------



## mdscpa

Nothing wrong with Ava and Eve. 

Oh, did you know that we have Adam and Eve as our babies name? When i was on clomid for 2 cycles i always ended up having two mature follies and we picked that names if both were fertilized and we had a boy girl twin. Sad those were failed cycles. We still picked Adam (+ 2nd name) for our boy. For a girl, we already changed it to Amira Andrea. We might stick to this name if we conceive a girl in the future or change it :D.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Sorry about your pains, epp :( can you not take a nice bath to relax the area a bit? I remember my first bath after my section, it made the scarred area feel so loose and so much more comfortable. I'm shocked they have left you so late considering the size you are and the strain it will have on the scar. 

It's crazy how backwards the seasons are between us. We're entering Summer although UK weather begs to differ. 

Just need somebody brave enough to call their baby girl "Apple" :haha: sorry about your failed cycles. When you have your heart set on a name you'll find it hard to change. OH picked the name Eve soon after Ava was born despite him saying no more babies. If Ava was a boy then she'd have been called Lucas Scott. Couldn't for our life think of boys names this time.

Asked OH to pick me up some evening primrose oil after work to see if it can prepare me for a successful sweep and help with labouring. Going to try swallowing one and inserting one for a week then swallow 2 insert 1 thereafter.


----------



## mdscpa

Adam, Eve and Apple? What's next? :rofl: :haha: Lucas Scott is a beautiful name.... I get you with the name change. When they first told us we're having a girl at 18 weeks we started calling our baby Amira, then at 20 weeks visit to the other hospital to get a 3D appointment we were told that we are having a boy. We were like crushed for a moment because we thought they'll confirm it's a girl so it's like we have to adjust again and change the name. That's the hard part calling our baby a different name in just 2 weeks. But we got used to it and now love Adam... :dance:


----------



## treeroot

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Won't be swimming weather here either until Dec, maybe Nov :( I'm not a winter fan!

It's pretty warm today (high humidity!), and there are people out swimming. I like it to be really hot before getting into a lake though. But I'm glad my pregnancy will be over before it's like this all the time; being 8 months pregnant in the heat isn't too much fun. (Though this winter was no picnic either!)

The seasons here are a little different then yours Wunna! It's -30 in January and +30 in July!


----------



## treeroot

Oh, and we're having a hard time with names, especially boy names. It's such a hard choice to make...and the options are endless!


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey thanks ladies for all the replies :hugs: hope I'm not sounding rude but I'm too tired to reply to them all individually :dohh: really appreciated your replies though! <3 and your medals should arrive to you by carrier pigeon asap ... :haha: 

Little update I am feeling a little better and haven't had anymore days where I've been bedbound so fingers crossed I will stay the way I am just now because it's bearable! :haha: hopefully stay this way till the end!! Ohh I also have what I think may be my last scan tomorrow :thumbup: wondering if I will even be able to make out baba properly as she's probably so squished up in there now :dohh: :haha: 

Hope everyone is doing well :flower: and not feeling too frustrated by the whole the end is so close but feels so far away!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Treeroot, I live in a small coastal town and on the summer our sea water gets to like 21 - 23 degrees celcius. So when it is hot outside the water is lovely!!! Really great. I think I might have preferred having a summer baby because I could have gone swimming to ease some pains. Bonus about winter baby is I'll be home the entire winter and won't need to go into cold offices for work etc :)

Sarah, I'm happy to hear you are feeling better! :yipee: Enjoy your scan tomorrow!


----------



## MissFox

Hi ladies!!! 
I haven't been on much between nesting and trying to keep up with my two kids. 

Sorry you haven't been doing well Sarah! 

Hope the rest of you are doing good. We are all getting so close! I'm 38 weeks today. I've been working on the nursery and crazy deep cleaning the house. 

I'm loving all the bump pics! I love how different they all look!!! Mine isn't a bare bump but I got one taken. Poor 3rd child! I haven't been able to take as many this time around beause it never seems convenient.

I also included a picture of LOs coming home outfit. I've got the diaper bag packed, hospital bag packed, carseat on smallest setting for the baby and I'm just ready now!
 



Attached Files:







11218708_1040836275943784_4817075884668301356_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5









11245508_1041554179205327_1893016414948307531_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5









11265560_1042705819090163_659088578278387330_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6









11270298_1044307145596697_1785641479741764617_o.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 38 weeks MissFox!
Great bump and such a cute outfit! I cannot wait to see your little girl in it :D


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah - so happy to hear you're feeling better, FX it continues til the end... :hugs:

Missfox - happy 38 weeks... Everything is perfect and set. Love your bump and going home outfit.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Glad things are finally settling down for you now, Sarah! You totally deserve the break from everything. Hope your scan went well :flower:

Looking great, MissFox! And you look well! Due date is only around the corner now so an appearance will be soon :D as for the nursery and outfit - owls are a big love of mine!! Your baby girl will look adorable.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies, how are we all today?

Sarah, how did your scan go?

Pink, you still moving? Hope you are okay!

Nilla, hope all is still well with you and Abel :hugs:

Smartie, did you manage to arrange "special" time for everyone? Hope it worked.

Eppgirl, have you spoken to your OB about your cough and scar hurting? Hope you are feeling better.

Missfox, are you going to try any old wives tales for induction or are you happy to wait?

Treeroot, you doing well?

Sorry if I missed someone here, I tried to be thorough but we all know pregnant brain :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi ladies. Sorry not been on for ages!!
Hope everyone is well! I'm so far beyond being able to catch up on this stupid phone! 
Met my new consultant yesterday, so easy. Read letter from specialist and said ok natural is fine just go so the anethioligist in 2 weeks and then everything is set. Isn't going to even bother getting in touch with my brain specialist as I had a letter from him saying natural is fine to try. Not sure y the rest couldn't just go off that. 
Booked a scan for two weeks time, and gave me some stuff for my iron as low and behold I'm very low in iron!! Had more bloods done than ever in my life but took till 35wks for someone to tell me! 
Still moving, and got to go up today and paint a few rooms and move stuff in we have stored at my parents then sat morning we move everything from the house in a van and i'll finally be free of that place and the awful people! I can't wait!!

Will try and get back on when I can! 
Wishing you all the very best in the mean time and hope everyone is happy and healthy and babies are doing great :D xxx


----------



## mdscpa

Nice to have you back here Pink... Goodluck with the move.... Glad you got a great appointment and got sa RX for your iron. Hope everything is well.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Our trio-day is tomorrow :) Picking Ava up early from nursery then going out for a meal at a global banquet buffet where you see the cooks/chefs making food right in front of you at different stations. Had a night with OH last night as DD was at in-laws, watched a film with ice cream and bed straight after. Hoped to DTD as it's been a while but I was too tired and fell asleep lol. Have you been okay, Wunna? 

Some people tend to beat around the bush waiting for excuses in the meantime, Pink. At least you have a decent consultant now to fulfil your wishes :) It's amazing how slow they're acting on the iron levels nowadays too - also at anytime you can change your prescription at your own will for whatever reason, don't let (tight) doctors tell you otherwise. Hope you manage the rest of the move okay!

I keep getting excited for labour until I have a poo pain which then makes me want to skip that part :haha: Started EPO orally yesterday evening as well. Will attempt inserting tonight, only 300mg as opposed to the usual 1000mg dosages.


----------



## MissFox

Wunna- my dr office is going to give me a sweep on Thursday (38+4) since my favorite OB is on call Friday. And I know that there isn't really much I can do to get things started. I will definitely :sex: when DH is home this weekend but I'm not going to try anything crazy. The goal isn't to go overdue since that makes my VBAC chances lower. Pretty much what worked for me last time was to have everything "ready" for the baby. Of course that could have been coincidental. 

I've been having some awful cramps though. Back cramps that put pressure on my bum. Not my favorite but hopefully doing something. I have it in my head that labor will start the same as it did last time- waking up due to contractions. 

Pink- hope the rest of the move goes smoothly and you are able to get lots done! 

Smartie- sounds like a good night!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad all is well and that your new consultant is on the ball! Good luck with the rest of the move :D

Smartie, glad you guys got time together and hope you enjoy trio day tomorrow! 

AFM: I'm good, I have "normal" uncomfy 3rd tri pains but I'm coping so I'm okay. Today is almost done so from tomorrow I have 7 working days left till I never I have to come back to this shitty ass job and the start of ML :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hoping for another vbac for you too MissFox :D 
Someone told me to dance naked under full moon to get labour started. I think that old wive was senile when she told that tale :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

I feel so depleted right now. Zero energy and just sick. But not sick. I'm letting my TV watch the girls in the living room for a little while. I'm in bed laying down. Hubby said he will be home tomorrow night and that's awesome. 
As far as the old wives tale to dance naked... No thanks BUT I can see where it comes from. My cycle always coincided with the full moon and I know labor and delivery is usually more full on a full moon night.


----------



## nilllabean26

MissFox said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> I haven't been on much between nesting and trying to keep up with my two kids.
> 
> Sorry you haven't been doing well Sarah!
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing good. We are all getting so close! I'm 38 weeks today. I've been working on the nursery and crazy deep cleaning the house.
> 
> I'm loving all the bump pics! I love how different they all look!!! Mine isn't a bare bump but I got one taken. Poor 3rd child! I haven't been able to take as many this time around beause it never seems convenient.
> 
> I also included a picture of LOs coming home outfit. I've got the diaper bag packed, hospital bag packed, carseat on smallest setting for the baby and I'm just ready now!

awesome bump, awesome nursery and superrr cute outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

How's everything Nilla? Hope you and Abel are doing great.


----------



## nilllabean26

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Nursery about 90% ready :D
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/fBlA6MH.jpg

lovin it. last time i stepped foot in abels nursery was when i finished painting it the day before he was born, and my feet were looking like swollen grapes. its needs to be finised asap lol. 

ty md smarty and wunna for asking. he is doing well at the new hospital and i love it there. He is now a whopping 4 lbs 10 oz!!!!! and they estimated he will be there another month which made me a little sad, but I am happy with his treatment and improvements.

i am able to just go in and hold my baby now without having to ask, and I can now hold him for as long as I want which makes me even happier. It is kind of depressing having to ask to pick up your child, or if you can open his incubator, or being told after 10 minutes, he needs to go back in. 

i will add a better pic later. he looks so much healthier and stronger.

another interesting thing that is not a big deal, but interesting, is the pigment of his skin. usually when you see a mixed couple like black and white, their child is like light brown, a mix of the two. my baby is just light like his dad and no hint of me lol. my husband is mexican, but his dad is dark and his mom is super fair, and he also didnt turn out a mix between the two, but fair just like his mom. this is super rare to me. the pic above is giving him more of a tan than he really has . have you guys seen this a lot, where the child takes the color of the lighter parent and is not a mix of the two?

lol, im looking at my ticker right now and it says im 7 weeks, and baby is 7lbs :p


how are you doing mdscpa?


----------



## nilllabean26

...


----------



## mdscpa

Abel is so cute and comfy.... Glad he is doing better. I'm feeling fine Nilla thanks for asking. Just waiting for 38w then i'm ready for Adam to arrive.


----------



## Sarah1508

My scan went great wunna :thumbup: thanks for asking :flower: it was so cute she had her wee fist by her face as per usual haha but we could also see her little lips and tongue moving! I was amazed! It was just the cutest <3 how is everything with you and bump? :flower: 

Ahhh nilla he is just gorgeous! <3 

Also want to say thanks again to everyone for their well wishes :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Nilla*
I'm so happy to see some more pics of Abel and to hear that he is doing well!! :happydance:
I'm glad you get more time with him now and cannot even begin to imagine how tough it must have been having to ask to hold him.

At least you know now you have another month to finish the nursery for his home coming :D

Pink was on earlier. She got her new consultant and seems in order for vaginal birth. Busy moving so a bit busy at the moment. Hopefully she'll be posting more in a few days.

Sarah
Glad to hear that your scan went well! Cannot wait to start seeing pics of little miss :D

AFM: I have 7 working days left (not including today as it is past 5pm) and then I'll be on maternity leave. Looking forward to my baby shower next week Saterday :D Plus a friend is sending me 0 - 12 months clothing. The box is apparently 7kg and full of baby clothes with vests, baby crawlers/gros, hats etc. All fit season wise with Matthew's birth and she washed it all before she packed it for me. So if all goes well I'll get that next weekend or the weekend after. I'm super excited for that as I haven't bought anymore clothes due to her sending so much. She could not use most of it as her baby was born straight into 0-3 months and then after about a month he went into 6-12 months. So pretty much never worn or maybe worn once or twice :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Sarah, glad everything went well. :yipee:


----------



## Sarah1508

Excuse the language :dohh: but holy shit!! I've just realised that it's only 8-12 days away (depending on flights) till I have to go away to the mainland ( well I wouldn't quite call it mainland but a bigger island with a bigger better hospital etc) to wait for this little one to make an appearance :shock: oh my... I feel a little sick but excited at the same time :haha:
Hopefully time will pass quicker when we are away as oh will be off work and we will have lots of things to do with lo like soft play etc that we don't have here, omg I can't wait!! ...... Oh my I need to get more organised!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## treeroot

Glad to see the update Nilla!


Also, there must be some more babies born from ladies who never returned here. I feel that June is pretty darn close! (copying Sarah's sentiment)


Ok, I don't think I've posted a bump pic anywhere yet, but decided to give it a go.
 



Attached Files:







20150518_122308.jpg
File size: 83.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nilla : Able is just so precious!! So glad your both doing so well! Great to see your update :hugs: 
as wunna mentioned I've finally got a good consultant and really set my mind at rest and can look forward to getting the move over with. 
Sending you and Able lots of extra special hugs and good wishes xx

Sarah: glad ur scan went well. Are you excited about being on the mainland? Must be such an experience flying away to have little one 

Wunna : Yayyyy 7 days left! Bet you can't wait :happydance: great about stuff for Matthew aswell, can never have enough. My friends just sorting me all her little girls 0-3month stuff for baby shower haha! 

Treeroot : bump looks amazing 

Hope all you other ladies are well, so sorry if I've missed any posts, can't wait to get this move sorted so I can get my posting back on trak haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lovely bump treeroot!!!

Wow Sarah, time is running out. I hope you've started packing :dance:

I check in here and on the FB group from time to time and there has been a few more June babies born since beginning of May. I'd say we are all on labour watch now. Luckily so far everyone's babies are doing well.


----------



## treeroot

Nice, good to hear. Is Shilo on the FB group often? Maybe she could update the front page here:)


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear your scan went well Sarah! 

Thanks for the update on your little Nilla!! He is precious! And this next month will fly! He will be home soon.

I'm not part of the Fb group. But definitely glad I can post in here a bit more often now. 

I've been having some serious back cramps since 6am. Sent out a call to a couple people- including DH who isn't scheduled to be home until tomorrow evening, to keep their phones handy since I'm home alone with both kids. I couldn't tell if it was the start of something or not because it didn't feel like labor but I felt off. Baby has been quieter today (still plenty of movement). Hoping my sweep tomorrow sets things off so I have a chance at my favorite OB on Friday.


----------



## Shilo

Sorry, ladies! I will get the front page updated with all the babies tomorrow. I pop in here and there but mostly stick to the FB group.

I'll be induced myself this weekend on Saturday, the 23rd :)


----------



## mdscpa

And here's my usual weekly bump update. :D

36 Weeks Pregnant Bumpdate:




26 and 36 Weeks Barebump Comparison:




18 and 36 Weeks Bump Comparison:


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful bump pic TreeRoot.

MissFox - Hopefully it's the start.... But i'm hoping you won't go full on labour until your DH comes.

Shilo - Goodluck on Saturday's appointment. Happy you'll finally hold your little boy in your arms. Praying everything goes smoothly for you and you LO.


----------



## MissFox

Love your bump comparisons!!! I haven't done as many bump pics this time around. 

It definitely died down and hasn't turned into anything. But I'm getting a sweep today and hopefully that helps!


----------



## eppgirl

So was back at the hospital Tuesday afternoon for high BP again. Thankfully my BP was fine after about an hour.
But I was having contractions and my heart rate would not drop below 115, and he wanted me to do a 24 hr urine to rule out pre-eclampsia so was stuck overnight again.
Miserable stay as was so uncomfy.
Some contractions were reaching uup to 130.
But they weren't doing anything, thank goodness when he checked my cervix it was super high thick ans closed. So all well there.
Now I just feel miserable. The uncomfy positions they had me laying in I now have a crick in my neck and it sucks so bad.
I have an OB appt at 2:30 this afternoon.
I FFinally got some sleep though! Lol after I got home from the hospital I slept all afternoon and all night.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Shilo said:


> Sorry, ladies! I will get the front page updated with all the babies tomorrow. I pop in here and there but mostly stick to the FB group.
> 
> I'll be induced myself this weekend on Saturday, the 23rd :)

Thanks Shilo and good luck on Saterday :D



MissFox said:


> Love your bump comparisons!!! I haven't done as many bump pics this time around.
> 
> It definitely died down and hasn't turned into anything. But I'm getting a sweep today and hopefully that helps!

Dang it!!! Hope the sweep really gets it all going. FX :flower:



eppgirl said:


> So was back at the hospital Tuesday afternoon for high BP again. Thankfully my BP was fine after about an hour.
> But I was having contractions and my heart rate would not drop below 115, and he wanted me to do a 24 hr urine to rule out pre-eclampsia so was stuck overnight again.
> Miserable stay as was so uncomfy.
> Some contractions were reaching uup to 130.
> But they weren't doing anything, thank goodness when he checked my cervix it was super high thick ans closed. So all well there.
> Now I just feel miserable. The uncomfy positions they had me laying in I now have a crick in my neck and it sucks so bad.
> I have an OB appt at 2:30 this afternoon.
> I FFinally got some sleep though! Lol after I got home from the hospital I slept all afternoon and all night.

Hopefully you get some relieve with the appointment like maybe an earlier date or something? 
Either way hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## eppgirl

Thanks Wunna, I wanted to ask him if we could do it next Wednesday as I'll be 36 + 4 and the MFM recommended between 36 and 37 not past 37 but I know he won't go for it and I still have things to get ready before the babies get here. I just wish I was able to do it the 3rd like we wanted. I'm so ready to have these babies here, but it's now only 15 days away! This past week has flown So hopefully the rest of the time will and I won't have to be going back to the hospital before then.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope so too and will be keeping fx that you get that energy burst to finish up before they get here :D


----------



## nilllabean26

Abel* other able although Abel is able to do a lot more now :p and thanks. Glad ur getting what u wanted from the beginning. And thanks wanna for the update:p ur quick! And thanks for the well wishes


Gl Shiloh this Saturday. Hope all goes well.


pink_phoenix said:


> Nilla : Able is just so precious!! So glad your both doing so well! Great to see your update :hugs:
> as wunna mentioned I've finally got a good consultant and really set my mind at rest and can look forward to getting the move over with.
> Sending you and Able lots of extra special hugs and good wishes xx
> 
> Sarah: glad ur scan went well. Are you excited about being on the mainland? Must be such an experience flying away to have little one
> 
> Wunna : Yayyyy 7 days left! Bet you can't wait :happydance: great about stuff for Matthew aswell, can never have enough. My friends just sorting me all her little girls 0-3month stuff for baby shower haha!
> 
> Treeroot : bump looks amazing
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are well, so sorry if I've missed any posts, can't wait to get this move sorted so I can get my posting back on trak haha


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Abel is so cute and comfy.... Glad he is doing better. I'm feeling fine Nilla thanks for asking. Just waiting for 38w then i'm ready for Adam to arrive.

Thank you. :) glad ur doing well. Man Oh man. The time is near for u ladies. Im getting more and more excited for you all!


Treeroot Lol awesome bump pic by the trees and nature. Fits your screenname


----------



## eppgirl

My doctor appointment went good, just checked the babies heart rates, my fundal height (52 cm &#128561;), and had me sign the consent form for my csection in 2 weeks. I'm guessing he had me go ahead and sign so that in the case he has to deliver early because of the results of the 24 hr urine, they don't have to deal with all the paper work.

Sorry I haven't responded to anyone's posts. Most of the time I just don't know what to say, and the rest I'm usually to lazy to look back through individually lol. It seems like for the most part everyone's doing okay though, love the bump pics!

Good luck for Saturday Shilo!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

eppgirl said:


> My doctor appointment went good, just checked the babies heart rates, my fundal height (52 cm &#128561;), and had me sign the consent form for my csection in 2 weeks. I'm guessing he had me go ahead and sign so that in the case he has to deliver early because of the results of the 24 hr urine, they don't have to deal with all the paper work.
> 
> Sorry I haven't responded to anyone's posts. Most of the time I just don't know what to say, and the rest I'm usually to lazy to look back through individually lol. It seems like for the most part everyone's doing okay though, love the bump pics!
> 
> Good luck for Saturday Shilo!

Glad it went well :D Good thing paper work is sorted out too. Nobody wants to worry about that and red tape when you are having contractions or about to go into surgery!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've been feeling a tad bit weird, but I cannot describe the feeling.
It's like my eyes don't want to focus but my vision isn't blurring so I don't know what that is called. Then my head feels foggy but I'm not dizzy and I don't have a headache...
So I just cannot describe what I'm feeling... I'll just say off for now :haha: 

My nice boss told me earlier that the new ladies that has been appointed and myself should discuss how ready they are for me to leave and if they are ready then I can finish today with full salary :yippee:

And then my bubble burst!!!! grrrr
The one lady didn't catch on so quick and doesn't want me to leave yet :( She will however have to get herself ready because I'm leaving next week Friday for good and then they cannot fall back on me. Anyhow my nice boss told me to only come in for 3 hours on Monday from 2 - 5pm so I can sleep in, nest a bit and then come to work which is not all that bad.

Who knows maybe after Monday I can leave early! I'm just sooo past ready to be done with work already! :rofl:


----------



## treeroot

Lovely bumps as usual mdscpa :)

I hope all turns out well eppgirl, it's exciting you have a date!

And Shilo's scheduled for tomorrow! Wishing her all the best.

I hope your sweep went well MissFox. I have to admit, I'm apprehensive about those. Was it an easy process?



nilllabean26 said:


> Treeroot Lol awesome bump pic by the trees and nature. Fits your screenname

Ha, ya. We were out for a walk and I was like, oh! take a picture before we forget! I don't have a lot, and barely any from the third tri. It's too bad because I even dressed up for my baby shower and forgot then too!

Yeah Wunna! So close to leave! 

I'm feeling totally overwhelmed. Since I'm off I now I feel I should have everything done, but I get anxious when I have a big to-do list. My goal today is to make a grocery list for preparing freezer meals this weekend. I want to make sure we're eating well when baby arrives.


----------



## MissFox

Wunna- I felt like that the other day. It was weird. I was exhausted but if I layed down I started cramping in my back and if I got up and walked around I would have BH. It was just weird. 

Tree- I've had a lot of sweeps before (the joys of number 3!) and sometimes they hurt but yesterday's was very straight forward. It feels weird but I like that they won't do anything unless you are ready anyways. Sometimes people have spotting afterwards but I never have.


----------



## eppgirl

Back to the hospital, they didn't tell me what exactly it was but my protein is up and paired with everything else going on they want me to come in.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Eppgirl, please keep us updated if you can hun :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Hope all is ok!


----------



## mdscpa

Hope everything goes well Eppgirl. 

Thanks treeroot.

AFM, finished our diaper bag (red) today. DH already tried to install the car seat :yipee: he said he will install it once i reach 38 weeks. :dance: here's a pic of our hospital and diaper bags.

https://i62.tinypic.com/migdup.jpg

I even got a baby bather as gift from one of my colleagues... Gifts keep on coming... :yipee:

https://i62.tinypic.com/5p0kma.jpg


----------



## eppgirl

Csection is booked for in the morning. I do have pre e


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nilla : so sorry hun, the auto correct on this phone is awful :( . Abel is so precious!! Hope ur both doing great :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Good luck eppgirl! Glad they caught it :)


----------



## mdscpa

Glad they caught it eppgirl. Praying everything goes smoothly. :D


----------



## mdscpa

Anyone feel like something is punching inside your vajayjay when you get BH? I always get it now.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

eppgirl said:


> Csection is booked for in the morning. I do have pre e

I'm sorry you got pre-e :hugs:

I'm glad that they caught it early though so no harm done. Wishing you and the boys a safe delivery and cannot wait for you to update when you can :flower:



mdscpa said:


> Anyone feel like something is punching inside your vajayjay when you get BH? I always get it now.

My BH has completely changed as only the top of my belly goes hard but no punching feeling. Maybe the punching feeling is Adam reacting to the contraction?

When I was on the fetal monitor 2 weeks ago they showed me that Matthew's heart rate would increase during BH and then go back down when the contraction stop which is normal. Maybe that is Adam's way of reacting or he is being pushed down a bit from the contraction?


----------



## mdscpa

My belly goes so hard like the entire top/upper half of the belly (unlike before it goes from one side or top only) with a punching feeling. It's like something wants to come out. Maybe he's preparing himself for the actual labor and delivery trying to dig in my pelvis.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I would guess that could be it

I cannot wait till baby in your signature turns head down :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I would guess that could be it
> 
> I cannot wait till baby in your signature turns head down :dance:

:haha: You'll wait forever for that :haha: Every slide is head up unless i use different ticker such as yours and lilypie.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh, I was under the impression it would change head down :haha: 

Doesn't matter though, at least we know Adam is really head down!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*35 Weeks Bump

Seems to be moving forward and not going up or down today *

https://i.imgur.com/qEbCpkB.png

*Inspired by Daphne - compare the bumps*

https://i.imgur.com/tABFFlw.png

*Bare bump - belly button just looks funny  Whether it will pop remains to be seen... Also will see if those tiger stripes leaves when baby is out*

https://i.imgur.com/NzvJSbi.png


----------



## mdscpa

Love your progression Wunna.... Your 35 weeks bump really is pointy than the rest. Guess next move will be downward.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Matthew has definitely changed position! Making sure his bum get all the attention now :haha: Does the bottom of your bump feel all squishy? Crazy to see what a simple 20 weeks can make.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Smartie, the bottom of my bump is actually hard. I hope he hasn't moved from being head down because I just poked to feel bump and my left side is squishy where his back use to be. The top middle of my bump diagonally down to my right hip has a hard mass which is him. Having a real hard time now trying to figure out if his head or bum is on my side/hip. Agh please let him still be with his down and not turning / turned


----------



## mdscpa

Wunna, i'm sure Matthew is head down and maybe he just change the way he is facing. At this stage there's a very little chance he could actually flip position.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks, he just adjusted himself again. Not sure what the hell he was doing but glad that whatever was on my hip is gone because it hurt real bad! His back to normal - bum and back on my left :dance:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

You would have definitely known about it if he did make the turn!! The pain is comparable to front and back labour as there isn't much room to have the full body stretch. I'm glad he's back in his comfortable spot for you :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 36 weeks Smartie! How are you feeling?

Wonder how Eppgirl is doing and if the boys have been born yet?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Thank you! I'm feeling okay, if I sit in a certain position it sets off BH's. I also keep getting a knot stuck between the back of my ribs which is extremely uncomfortable. I'm so ready for her to be here though. All "self-inducing" methods will be done solo once I'm 37+ weeks. DTD doesn't seem to be of OH's interest recently, any intimacy in fact :( so I'll highly depend on my EPO and sweeps. 

Are you feeling any different coming towards the end?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

At the moment I'm not feeling any much different than last week or the week before.

Only thing that might be different is the fact that there +- 5 weeks left till birth for me and that's exciting and scary at the same time.

I'm waiting for the upcoming week to fly by because Friday is my last day at work and Saterday is my last baby shower :dance:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

That time will be on your door step before you know it! Being in a thread like this has made time fly too, I think. Is your OH feeling the same about the upcoming date, or is he playing a poker face?

An exciting week for you then! You had your first shower before you found out the sex, didn't you? Post more pics!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi ladies!! Hope your all doing great! 

Eppgirl : wishing you and your little ones the very best for your c section and recovery :hugs: :happydance: 

Smartie : my OH isn't as intimate at the minute either but with the stress of the move and other stuff I've not really pushed but I can imagine it's a touch one if there's no reason. Hope he bucks his ideas up and hope u manage to get comfortable. I can't lie on my back with out baby going nuts and pains every where from my boobs down! It's times like this I almost wish I was having a c section so I knew EXACTLY when she was coming. The wait is doing my head in haha! 

Mdscpa : I Defo get the punched in the bits feeling when tummy goes hard. Also get a kick feeling followed by an immediate urge to go to the toilet haha. 

Love all the updates and hoping to keep a bit more up to date now we have actually moved! Stressed till we went to bed last night but got pretty much everything sorted. Got the baby shower today thought I'd get every thing out of the way so can just relax till little one arrives. Think we're gonna sit and discus some names at some point soon aswell. And will be painting baby's room this week and getting the final bits done. Will get some pics on as soon as I can


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Smartie, what are your self inducing methods? Normal nip stimulation or do you have other things planned too? I know Mdscpa is going to do the 6 dates a day thing

Oh my dh is playing that poker face like a pro! I have no idea whether he is nervous or excited or what is going on his head at all for that matter. When I need something done in the house I remind him that I could go into labour anytime now and then he will be like "no, don't do that" :haha: Again not sure why, is it because he doesn't want preterm labour or not ready? Men?! :dohh:

Pink, I'm glad for the most you are all settled in. Hope you have loads of fun at your baby shower today :dance:

Oh Smartie, almost forgot, my first shower was at about 25 weeks so we knew gender then. Will def post more pics of this one. My sister will also do a maternity shoot for me so there will be lots more bump pics too :D


----------



## mdscpa

Wunna, DH is almost the same. Whenever i get bad BH and tell him that maybe it's near (while in pain) he says, it's too early yet that's just BH, it will go soon, things like that. He is very calm maybe he just wants the baby to come out full term. He is right though since the pain is not toooooo intense nor frequent.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My bh still haven't been sore at all!! The top part of my bump goes hard which is uncomfy but not sore at all! Plus I still don't get kicked in the ribs either.

I guess I got lucky with some and then unlucky with heartburn and stretchmarks :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Eppgirl is on.... 

How are you and your little boys? Hope everything went well.


----------



## eppgirl

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on to update it's been a rough couple of days. Babies are here. :happydance:

William Douglas was born transverse at 8:28 am, 5/23/15 weighing 6 lbs 14 oz and 18 1/2 inches long. Unfortunately he was having difficulties breathing so he has been moved to a larger hospital while mommy daddy and brother are stuck here at the small hospital :(
My husband is going to be going to visit him tomorrow as far as I know.
Connor Lee was born at 8:30 am breech weighing 5 lbs 11 oz and 19 in. He is perfect. He's breastfed like a pro from the start. He has a tiny bit of confusion, but that's cause we've had to use a pacifier.

Babies look just a like and both look like their big brother. I am so in love. I only got to actually see Will for 30 seconds before they took him. I rubbed his leg, told him mommy loved him and he opened his eyes and was so happy to see me. And then they had to go. Worst experience of your life, watching your child pushed away from you knowing you can't go with them...:cry:
I miss my baby.
I miss my toddler.
But I am so happy Connor is here and with me and doing amazing.
&#10084;


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo, hope all went well Eppgirl :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ahh hun, I'm so sorry to here about William, I'm sure they are taking wonderful care of him and that he'll be nursing like a pro in no time too.
I'm sure as soon as he and Connor is reunited Connor will show him all the tricks of the trade :D

Glad for the most that everyone is okay. Is it ok if I let the ladies on the FB group know that the June group's 1st set of twins have been born?

Do you know how long you would still need to be in hospital?


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats eppgirl. Happy to see you and your little boys are safe. Sorry to hear about Will i'm sure it's the worst experience but it's for his own good. You'll be reunited before you know it.... Thanks for the update.


----------



## treeroot

Thanks for the update eppgirl; so glad everything went well, but still heartbreaking about William, I can imagine how hard it would be to be separated.
Hopefully all this will pass soon and everyone will be reunited and you can get to the business of being a mommy to twins!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Congratulations on the arrival of your little men xx so glad everything went ok, hope William is doing great in the other hospital, he will be soon with you all and you will forget her was never there! Sending you lots of love and extra special thoughts in this exciting yet challenging time to all your family :hugs:

Thanks wunna :D a few people have decided they can't make it this morning but my mum, my sister and my best friend will be here so the most important ones will be around me x


----------



## mdscpa

Have lots of fun Pink. Don't mind other people not being there after you're BnB families are just here celebrating with you. :hugs:


----------



## eppgirl

That's fine Wunna, I'm still waiting to be approved to join the FB group.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Oooh Pink it's all happening for you! :D Hope the shower goes well and you manage to get things in order in time. No idea what's going on with OH, I can't even touch him so I keep my distance in bed. I don't know if there's something going on at work which he's keeping quiet about. Last night he fell asleep before me so I watched some TV, then when I rolled over to go to sleep he cuddled me for the first time in like forever. That's the only upside of a c-section: knowing a date, plus not experiencing actual pain of labour but it's one of them things you're cautious about. I don't know why babies hate it when mothers are laying on their backs, it's not as if they're the ones suffering from pain.

Wunna - He needs Terrain walks (although it can be painful due to jolts of uneven ground) bus journeys for bumpy vibration, nip stimulation in the bath and sex if OH feels up to it - if not then I'll have to bring out my friend. I *should* have a little advanced help from EPO too. I didn't start anything until 40+2 with DD1 and went into labour early hours the next day. 
Order: *11am*: 45 min bus journey *twinges*, *7pm*: 15 min in a 4x4 Landrover *twinges*, *8pm*: 1hr on ball followed by nip stim, *10pm*: 40 minute walk through park, *12am*: 30 minute sex & *4am*: immediate regular contractions started.
My nieces birthday is on 31st, I'll be 37+1 so hopefully bounce on the bouncy castles will get things going too :D That's lovely of your sister :) can't wait for the pics, eeeek :D 

Epp - congratulations on your little men! Sorry William had to be parted from the 3 of you but he's getting the care which your current hospital couldn't provide. He'll be back with you in no time :) Nice healthy weights for twins too!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Smartie. Sex will be out for me on induction side. Dh has nor urge and honestly neither do I :( My vajayjay feels so bruised that I don't want any attention there thanks :haha:

Here is a link with like 10 seconds of Matthew doing the "belly dance" if anyone wants to see him wiggle and jiggle :D
https://youtu.be/Fr6mqaEWiy4


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi again ladies, thanks for the great messages regarding baby shower. Had a lovely day and was nice just the few that turned up. And was nice to know have you all here too :hugs:

Went on a bit of a mad one when everyone had gone cos my friend dropped me some paint off she had used in her little girls room so decided I'd paint and get what I could set up so thought I'd drop In and share some pics with you all 







Smartie : I really hope everything improves for you and OH. I find when my OH is stressed only time he will cuddle in to me is in bed. Maybe like u said he's just got some stuff going on he doesn't want to bother u with so late into your pregnancy 

Wunna : Yayyyy wiggly happy baby!! :cloud9:


----------



## mdscpa

Love it Pink. You'll get everything done in no time.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah I love her bed Pink! It really is sooooo cute! 
Glad you had a fun day :D

Bump pics anytime soon?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thank you ladies :hugs:

I've pretty much finished now. Got boxes behind the door with car seat and stuff and pram is still at my parents in the loft. My friend has a big bag of clothes and a moses basket for me to pick up next week and that's about us done I think. 
Will try and take a pic but no mirrors in the new house yet haha 

Hope your all well


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Epp! Hopefully you and your boys will be home soon!!!! 

Pink- your nursery is adorable! 

I'm still pregnant. 39 weeks tomorrow. I'm really hoping baby comes this week- my moms 50th is Thursday and her party is Friday and we were supposed to go to the lake this weekend (because, why not?!). I get random VERY strong BH and many small ones.


----------



## smoore

Hello ladies! Long time, no chat! 

I have tried to keep up with you ladies as best as I can. Congrats eppgirl and nilla on your babies, sorry if I'm missing someone! 

I have been so super busy with finishing up the school year at work plus hitting an all time high of my doctor/hospital appointments. I have 3-4 appointments per week. I only have 1 1/2 days of work left until I'm off for the summer. 

I am 37 weeks tomorrow, which means only 2 weeks until I'm induced if she hasn't came on her own. I'm trying to avoid labor this week at all costs (so just laying around doing nothing when I can) because my doctor is out of town until the 1st and I'm attached to him and want him there! 

Thinking of everyone as we get closer to all of our babies arriving!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Missfox : hope little one arrives safely in time for you to enjour your weekend! I can imagine by 39 weeks I'd be tearing my hair out. I'm all set for her to come any time now. Hope all the family have a great time for your mother's 50th 

Smoore : hope little one holds on till doc is back. I met the first decent consultant last week, so easy and laid back about everything I'd be gutted now if I ended up with anyone else so Defo on your wavelength with that one

I'm loving actually having time to catch up on here with you all properly now, even if it is sack o'clock as ruby had me up early, but it was her first night in the new house so i'll forgive that. And she's gone off back to bed with OH haha. 

Feeling lots and lots of presure low into my groin today and late last night. And a lot of pain in the middle of my pubic bone which is excruciating, can't cough, sneeze or barely stand up :( 
Really hoping she's not far off coming


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies, had a hard time sleeping last night cried a bit due to headache and been to the toilet twice thinking i'm about to puke but nothing. Took tylenol because i couldn't bear it anymore. The same thing happened at 34w5d (2 weeks ago) and found out i was having high BP. I checked last nights and it was high again i know it will when i get these symptoms, blurry vision then headache then heaviness feeling at the back of your neck. :cry: Woke up feeling a little bit dizzy and teeny tiny bits of headache maybe tylenol is doing it's work but still having blurry vision.

Feeling more pressure in by pelvic region now and have been feeling nerve pain that goes through my legs (left leg to be exact) when having that pressure then i'll get the leg cramps. Walked a bit around the house this morning but got tired almost immediately :haha: I'll check my BP again if I manage to go to work we don't have in the house if headache became unbearable again like last night i know for sure BP is high and i will give our doc a call. I can't take the meds the other doc gave me unless i consult him and get checked as advised at our last appointment. Baby is moving a lot this morning so I guess everything is fine but can't help but linger about pre-e. :cry:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww no :( 
Hope you feel better hun and hope your BP doesn't get too high. 
I have the wanting to vomit feeling bit it's just from acid reflux


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Pink. Just trying to keep an eye of things that is happening hopefully i feel better soon and all these things are just part of a normal pregnancy. But it's not fun at all. I had an almost smooth pregnancy the entire time and i don't want this to spoil everything.


----------



## mdscpa

Decided not to go to work today and just rest up. Feeling just a little bit dizzy, still blurry vision (maybe need to up my glass' grade), no more heaviness feeling at the back of my neck and NO HEADACHE (thank God). Guessing my BP is normal have to ask DH if we could get one so i can check at home.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I keep having a sudden urge to go to the bathroom and dizzy spell and keep losing the colour in my face. On strict instructions from OH to do nothing all day. I think it's because I've over done it moving but suppose you can't be too careful now.

Think staying off work was Defo best choice hun. Might just need the extra day to relax


----------



## smoore

mdscpa said:


> Decided not to go to work today and just rest up. Feeling just a little bit dizzy, still blurry vision (maybe need to up my glass' grade), no more heaviness feeling at the back of my neck and NO HEADACHE (thank God). Guessing my BP is normal have to ask DH if we could get one so i can check at home.

I would probably call the doctor and let them know all that is going on just in case. They would probably want to check you out. BP and Pre - E is nothing to mess around with, especially as we are getting so close to the end now. It never hurts to call the doctor. I'm glad you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ladies. It actually happened 2 weeks ago. Got very bad headache, never took tylenol went to work got worst and BP was high. The next day still the same took tylenol but headache persist went to work monitored my BP and it was all time time 160/90. It was late and my doc is already home. Went to the clinic near our house and got the same reading. The lady doc prescribed me something to control my BP took it and the next day went to our doc still feeling dizzy, having blurry vision but no headache. Got checked and my BP was normal checked the baby and he's doing fine. I was advised not to take the meds again and monitor my BP and if went high again for more than 2 occasions i need to go back in there. It never did until yesterday. Was planning to go today if i still feel sick as hell like yesterday but glad i feel OK-ish. Just some random dizzy spell. If tomorrow it's back i will not hesitate to go there and get checked and rule out pre-e once and for all. I just don't understand why he scheduled my next appointment 3 weeks after the last from 35w to 38w i thought pre-natal was supposed to be weekly once you reach 35w i was wrong to expect that esp. here.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm getting seen once a week from 36 weeks and I'm not a medical aid / health insurance so I would imagine you would get checked more frequently, Mdscpa. I think you should call and insist on being seen weekly from now on!!

Pink, rest up and feel better :hugs:

I've had a shit load of BH today and some included lower back ache too so almost got worried. After I got home I chugged some fluids and went to lay down on couch. Feeling better so it sounds like all of us really need to start taking it easier now that we are so much further along


----------



## mdscpa

Maybe i'll be seen weekly after 38w, as if i have many more weeks after that as i could be giving birth starting next week or a week after that. :haha:


----------



## eppgirl

Connor Lee. &#10084; he is absolutely amazing. I can't wait til we can have him and his brothers together.
 



Attached Files:







20150525_183243.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mdscpa

Nice to meet you Connor <3 <3 <3 FX it'll be soon eppgirl.


----------



## mdscpa

Got a short clip of our baby boy's dance move late last night at 36w4d. Still need to capture a bare bump movement he always stop when i try to film it glad i got some. :dance:

https://youtu.be/2YKT2lek1gE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YKT2lek1gE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wiggly jiggly little man there MD :D

Ah Eppgirl, I hope you get to go home soon with both your boys! How is William? Thanks for sharing pic of Connor! He is adorable, I could stare at that nose forever :)


----------



## eppgirl

Isn't he though? &#128525; he's so precious!
I'm being discharged well be heading down to see William as soon as I leave. I can't wait. &#128556;


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: William will be so thrilled and so are you.... :dance:


----------



## treeroot

eppgirl said:


> Isn't he though? &#128525; he's so precious!
> I'm being discharged well be heading down to see William as soon as I leave. I can't wait. &#128556;

Awesome! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad you get to go home! Please update us on William if you can :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww that's great xx hope you all have a wonderful time with William x


----------



## MissFox

So glad you get took see William!!! Hope you are all able to be together soon!!

I'm still pregnant. Just waiting for labor to kick off. Lol. I installed the car seats in their new places today. Just waiting for a baby now. We got the house cleaned top to bottom (except for my DHs man areas- not my job!), and everything is just ready.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MileyMamma

eppgirl said:


> Connor Lee. &#10084; he is absolutely amazing. I can't wait til we can have him and his brothers together.

Congratulations :) xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well done on being ready MissFox! 
Regarding dh's man areas... I've restricted that to the garage because he catches snakes from people's houses and safely relocates them. Being winter here now they need safe and warm spots to "hibetrnate" so he helps them with that.

Don't get me wrong some of them are cute and some I'll hold but venomous ones are not allowed in the house.

Hope your man cleans his area soon - sounds funny hahah :rofl:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow wunna what a thing for the OH to do, that's amazing haha!
We have a pet snake that venomous but I don't go near him. Never have. It's only the equivalent to a bee sting but knowing my look I'd get a reaction haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip. I don't like that he does it because of the risks, but if he doesn't do it people end up killing the snakes and they are just doing what's in their nature.

I have big problems with the cobras because depending on the bite and person you could die of their venom within 15 - 20 mins :(


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow!! Now that is scary!!
I agree I'd be a bit weary but not fair what people do to them. There only doing what's hardwired into them to do. If animals can't be dealt with humanly then people should take over their environments I think. 
Take my hat off to you and OH. He's got some balls to deal with them and you for letting him knowing the risks haha


----------



## nilllabean26

congrats eppgirl. he is adorable!!!! glad ur both doing well


----------



## mdscpa

Just to update, my BP went normal yesterday at 128/95 to 120/79 this morning. So i'm back to work :( still thankful than being sick. Oh, and DH bought me a digital monitor last night as promised. :dance:

https://i59.tinypic.com/2zdqhhx.jpg


----------



## MissFox

Glad you got a digital monitor! Makes it easier!!! 
All that is left is DH side of the room. I am not touching it! And a small load of dishes. Possibly some grocery shopping. Then that's it. Car seats are all installed and arranged in the car so I'm officially just waiting.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Again glad you are ok Md :hugs:

Yip, I agree Pink. We invaded in their areas with all the building etc that they don't have a lot of options. Plus now it gets cold and a door is standing open in a warm house so they'll obviously go in. I lecture dh about it A LOT and nag him to be careful and not take chances so I think he is as careful as can be. To me it is just as scary when he leaves like it would be for someone who is married to a cop. He could also die or get hurt. Plus he doesn't even charge for the removal. People are strange too, they would again rather kill the snakes than pay someone to catch it as it is cheaper. So dh does it free to save them.

Just tomorrow and Friday the I'm done with the crap company and on ML :dance:


----------



## Jo77

Born 66 days early at 30+4, the triplets arrived this morning. They're in NICU and are ventilated, but at this stage are doing as well as expected.

Alec Henry, born at 09:51 weighing 3lb 2oz, Lydia Annalise, born at 09:54 weighing 2lb 7oz and Heidi Lucia, born at 09:56 weighing 2lb 4oz.


----------



## MissFox

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Congratulations Jo77!!! Sure they'll do just fine.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats Jo! Thanks for the updates and I have faith they will go from strenght to strenght every day :hugs:


----------



## treeroot

Congrats Jo!


----------



## nilllabean26

Jo77 said:


> Born 66 days early at 30+4, the triplets arrived this morning. They're in NICU and are ventilated, but at this stage are doing as well as expected.
> 
> Alec Henry, born at 09:51 weighing 3lb 2oz, Lydia Annalise, born at 09:54 weighing 2lb 7oz and Heidi Lucia, born at 09:56 weighing 2lb 4oz.

congrats!how areyou feeling?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Congrats jo x sending you all the very best wishes! 3 little ones all together what a wonderful thought xx

How's things with you and Abel nilla? Hope everyone is doing great! 

Yayyyy last days of work before ML I bet your so excited!! 

I'm so tired it's unreal, got most the redecorating done in the house and finally our wardrobes are up and already full to bursting!
Ruby hasn't taken well to the move so she's making things 10 times more difficult. OH is still being an arse hole, does stuff for his kids rooms and for him self and won't help me at all with ruby. Wouldn't mind but he can see me struggling to get up to let her out but can't be arsed with the agro if I left him to get up and she weed or poos some where! All he does with her is tell her off and pull his face, getting pretty fucking sick of it if you excuse my language, I've just had enough 

Hope everyone's having a better time of it than me at the minute


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can't wait to be done!! 

I'm sorry about your OH! I would have thought he would get himself together. I must admit my dh is really sweet at the moment. He jokes about it but puts my shoes on for me, takes them off, does dishes etc.

My fingers started swelling today and I had to make the difficult decision to take my wedding bands off :cry: They are so sentimental to me and I don't trust a chain as I'm afraid that it breaks and I loose my rings.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww :hugs: although I must say I'm jealous. I had to take my rings off about 6 weeks ago. I sat and cried for an hour one morning trying to get them off but didn't tell OH as I was adamant he would tell me to go have them cut off. I keep them on a chain around my neck that also has a locket that holds some of my dogs ashes. It's not very pretty to look at but very chunky and means the world to me so thought it only right for my engagement ring to go on it also. 
And Awwww DH sounds lovely :D 
I'm losing the ability to bend over now, my friend has a hot tub rented for her birthday this weekend and I'm scared to even think how I'm going to shave enough to be comfortable in a dress let alone a bathing suit haha! I can no longer see or reach for that matter anything north of my knees haha! 
I know hot tubs arnt recommended but I thought as it will be out side and aslong as I don't over do it that it might be a nice treat as every inch of me aches at the minute


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Why not just a little bit? I mean if you don't feel good you can get out. 

I've decided to trim what I can do with feeling and the rest will just be there. I'm thinking that healing after natural birth will be much "easier" with no itchy regrowth. If you have a c-section they shave you apparently.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I'm just gonna try and see how I feel if I'm honest. Won't be over doing it. 
Yeah I keep trying to just shave or trim what I can feel but my arms are a little too short to reach over my bump haha! I think there a bit on the short size as it is let alone with a massive tummy in the way


----------



## Shilo

Congrats to everyone with new babies. I'm trying to get adjusted to life with a newborn but I'll get the front page updated as soon as I can.

Foster Grey was born May 24th at 8:29AM. 6lbs 5oz 19in. We came home yesterday. Here's some pictures :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5









7.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5









9.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3









11.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3









12.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've said congrats on te FB group Shilo, bu will say it again :D

Aaarrrggg too much cuteness to handle! Cannot stand it but cannot look away either! He really is soooo adorable!!!


----------



## treeroot

What a cutie indeed! Congrats Shilo!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww :cloud9: congrats shilo, he's one handsome little man


----------



## MissFox

How precious Shilo! Congrats!

I've gotten in a hot tub a couple times this pregnancy. It is ok for short whiles and I've found it really helps me relax. Enjoy it!


----------



## treeroot

If the temperature can be adjusted, ask that it be set no higher then 100°F. And like you said, get out as soon as you feel too hot.


So baby's moved to a more posterior position. Midwife gave me some laying down and hanging-out positions to use now and when I start to labor. I really hope baby turns nicely for me when the time comes.


----------



## MissFox

Fingers crossed for your Tree! 

I've been having BH ALL DAY LONG. But not doing much. Baby is so squirmy right now. Tomorrow is my mom's 50th birthday so I'm hoping that this baby decides to come! 

I'm going crazy! I'm ready to be done but I know i have no say in when this baby makes her appearance. It's kinda frustrating. I know it could still be a while.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thank you tree root and miss fox, I knew there was a risk in early pregnancy with the heat but wasn't sure if it still applied this late on, was just gonna do a few goes at 10mins or so. And take a big towel/dressing gown for inbetween as there's prob more chance I'll be too cold than warm knowing the lovely British summer weather haha

Hope little one makes an apperance on such a special occasion for you missfox, that would be lovely, maybe try a long walk and hot curry ha ha.
I wish I knew when she would arrive, the waiting does my head in. Pregnancy has really REALLY dragged so not getting hopes up that she will arrive till well after due date

Treeroot: what does posterior mean? I'm terrible I should really look all this up, my MW told me the technical term for how baby was lying and I just thought WTF...... I wish they would dumb it all down for me, I don't wanna know the technical term I just wanna know she's doing what she's ment to haha!
Any way hope little ones the right way by delivery


----------



## MissFox

:haha: I've been walking and :sex: and nipple stimulation. I'm trying. :rofl:

I don't think 10 minutes would hurt. I like to sit and leave my feet in longer too.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

treeroot said:


> If the temperature can be adjusted, ask that it be set no higher then 100°F. And like you said, get out as soon as you feel too hot.
> 
> 
> So baby's moved to a more posterior position. Midwife gave me some laying down and hanging-out positions to use now and when I start to labor. I really hope baby turns nicely for me when the time comes.

FX baby does turn :D 



MissFox said:


> Fingers crossed for your Tree!
> 
> I've been having BH ALL DAY LONG. But not doing much. Baby is so squirmy right now. Tomorrow is my mom's 50th birthday so I'm hoping that this baby decides to come!
> 
> I'm going crazy! I'm ready to be done but I know i have no say in when this baby makes her appearance. It's kinda frustrating. I know it could still be a while.

You are so ready for her to come and that is probably why Murphy is keeping her in. Maybe you should take something out of the hospital bag so that you are not 100% ready and then when you go into labour you can grab it and put it in :haha:

Hoping she doesn't make you wait too much longer. How are her sister's feeling about the new addition? Excited?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Here is the remainder of my countdown to awesomeness for this month - I'll update in a little bit about my appointment at Dr this morning

* MAY COUNTDOWN - UPDATED ​*

*1. 29 May : Friday
My last day of work at my current crappy job! 

2. 30 May : Saterday
My next baby shower. We might just do my maternity shoot on this day as well.
36 Weeks Pregnant milestone with less than 5 weeks to go till birth

3. 1 June : Monday
It will the official 1st weekday that I won't have to get up early for work as I will be on maternity leave*


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My weekly appointments till birth has started today at the clinic.

My urine is clear and bp is normal so the swelling in my hands are not related to possible pre-e etc. Oh and ps I feel so naked without my rings!!!

Matthew is still head down and 1/5 engaged (I need to do some research on this engagement thing now as I don't quite understand what that means :blush: )
FH is 37cm. 

Only bad thing is that my iron has dropped A LOT in the past 2 weeks since my last appointment even though I'm taking daily iron tablets and already constipated as hell. Now I have to take 2 a day for the next week to see if it lifts and then they will check again at next week's appointment. I think I now know why I've been soooo tired lately. I use to donate blood every 3 months before falling pregnant and sometimes my iron would get too low and then I would feel tired as well etc.

Mommy has only gained a few 100grams in the last 2 weeks as well but I have been assured that it is okay as Matthew is moving, fh is still growing healthily so I don't have to be concerned :D

Next week I'll be spending more time at the clinic at my appointment as I'll be getting tips and class on breast feeding :yipee:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I must admit wunna it took me a while to get used to not having my ring on and I'd only been wearing it since xmas!
Baby spinich if you can stand to eat it is great for low iron. I used to chuck it in with salad and barely noticed it was there. I've got some liquid stuff for my iron and it's not to bad, unsure if it's affected my iron as I'm still eating a 2kg bag of ice a day and woke up feeling dreadfull this morning! 
Sounds as though Matthew is making all the right moves, athought I also need to read up on a lot of the technical terms ha ha 
Oh apparently if you take ur iron tablets with fresh orange juice it helps combat the constipation so maybe that's worth a try if ur not already doing so. 

I must ask I've seen a few people now say about nipple stimulation as a form of bringing on labour.....does it actually work?? I know ur not ment to try expressing to early before baby arrives as not to cause pre term labour but might be tempted to try it next week haha! 
Also made a start on my raspberry tea leaf tabs. Just two a day but I'm shocking at taking medications so prob won't take as well as I'm ment to!
Over the past day or two I've once again gained a ( not so) little stinky white shadow. Ruby will not go anywhere with out me?! Hoping it's a good sign as I've read that animals can go a bit funny on the approach to labour


----------



## WunnaBubba2

With me getting sick now I'm getting tons of Vit C in with tablets and stuff I drink and yip the nurse said to take the vit c to help iron absorb. Plus the vit c helps the tummy :D

Omg I love spinache! So I am good in that department.

I hope labour is nearing with Ruby acting as is. I've read a lot about nip stimulation helping with labour but one of those things that work for some and not for others.


----------



## mdscpa

I'll read and respond to the new posts in a few minutes but first here's my 37 weeks update. :D

37 Weeks Bump:

https://i57.tinypic.com/28hmrs3.jpg


26 and 37 Weeks BareBump Comparison:

https://i60.tinypic.com/30ncd4p.jpg


18 and 37 Weeks Bump Comparison:

https://i58.tinypic.com/v5y5qp.jpg


18 to 37 Weeks Bump Gif:

https://i59.tinypic.com/5etuvq.gif


Baby's Growing Hands from 8-37 Weeks: - Almost done with the hands. :yipee:

https://i60.tinypic.com/dxk0ag.jpg https://i58.tinypic.com/2i20m0x.jpg https://i59.tinypic.com/2v1vqyw.gif​


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Shilo. He's so adorable.... :dance: 

Treeroot, FX baby does turn.....


----------



## MissFox

There are dishes in my sink! Lol! That has to count for something. 

Lovely bump pics md

Ruby is probably sensing everything changing in your body. 

My oldest is excited. My youngest doesn't acknowledge there is a baby! But she is still young. Or just refuses to believe there is another one coming! She is very territorial of me.


----------



## treeroot

pink_phoenix said:


> Treeroot: what does posterior mean? I'm terrible I should really look all this up, my MW told me the technical term for how baby was lying and I just thought WTF...... I wish they would dumb it all down for me, I don't wanna know the technical term I just wanna know she's doing what she's ment to haha!
> Any way hope little ones the right way by delivery

Ideally, baby's back is to mommy's front (with head down). Posterior would be baby's back to mommy's back. Right now, my baby's back is to the side. It's not a huge deal, but a full posterior position usually makes labor much more difficult (i.e. longer) and more painful (baby's pressing on mommy's spine).
If I labor in positions that allow baby's head to position properly, the rest of the body will follow even if it starts out sideways.

More info: https://www.babycenter.ca/a544493/getting-your-baby-into-position-for-birth


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ahhhh that was very useful thank you. I think baby is head down but side on. Her bum is under my left side and her legs kick far over in my right. 
MW did get her shoulders mixed up with her head tho at last appointment as she didn't expect her to be so low. Had to ask her to double check haha. 
Hope LO turns right for u for labour


----------



## eppgirl

Williams off his oxygen and feeding tube! :happydance: 
Still not quite able to go home as they have to make proper sure he's alright and he has to grow some apparently even though he's a decent weight 6 lbs 8.8 oz.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pink_phoenix said:


> Ahhhh that was very useful thank you. I think baby is head down but side on. Her bum is under my left side and her legs kick far over in my right.
> MW did get her shoulders mixed up with her head tho at last appointment as she didn't expect her to be so low. Had to ask her to double check haha.
> Hope LO turns right for u for labour

Your little lady seems to be the same as Matthew. Head down with bum under my left ribs. He does flop between left and right though... weirdest feeling when he rolls like that :D



eppgirl said:


> Williams off his oxygen and feeding tube! :happydance:
> Still not quite able to go home as they have to make proper sure he's alright and he has to grow some apparently even though he's a decent weight 6 lbs 8.8 oz.

Wonderful news Eppgirll!!! Cannot wait for you to take him home :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My last dat at work and unfortunately the time is dragging.... it is 11h30am here and I swear it was 12h00 half an hour ago :rofl:

I am unable to access the internet at home as I exceeded my monthly limit till 1 June and since last night I cannot access internet on my phone either. The phone one free internet with no limits so not sure what the hell happened there - I phoned my service provider and the problem with the internet is a general problem with all blackberry cell phone users and they are working on it :( If I get quiet or behind on here I apologise in advance... technologically challenged and all that hahaha

I'm at work till 13h00 and then the agents are taking me out to pizza as my fare well party. I'm secretly hoping my boss (the one that was my main reason for resigning) won't be going with. I just feel that she has ruined so much of my pregnancy for me with the way she treated me during working hours that I really don't want to sit there knowing she isn't happy for me and being fake. It will just ruin it for me with the people that I do like.

I ended up throwing up this morning after all the vitamins and throat spray to feel better... at least now I know there is space for pizza :rofl:


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey everyone :hi: sorry I haven't posted in a while was just too busy getting everything sorted to go away and now that I am away (impatiently waiting on bubba) the signal is rubbish :dohh: I hope everyone is doing well and not too fed up! Anyone actually had their babies yet? As I can't load all the pages that I've missed :dohh: 

Quick update on me; like I said that's me away now to have my little one, I've got an appointment on Monday at the hospital and I should be getting my induction date then :thumbup: so still waiting as of now :dohh: :haha: will try be more active on this as I've missed a ton! And will keep you updated :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww wunna I bet you can't wait to finish. Hope you have a great time when you all go out and your boss doesn't go haha!
Yeah she shifts from side to side too, first few times I thought she had rolled so she was bum down. 

Awww Sarah I hope you get a good date on Monday, I bet you can't wait. 
Hope all is going well and it's not to bad being away from home 

:hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Few ladies gave birth already Sarah. Oh, it's nice to hear you'll be getting a date already... FX all is well on your appointment.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah1508 said:


> Hey everyone :hi: sorry I haven't posted in a while was just too busy getting everything sorted to go away and now that I am away (impatiently waiting on bubba) the signal is rubbish :dohh: I hope everyone is doing well and not too fed up! Anyone actually had their babies yet? As I can't load all the pages that I've missed :dohh:
> 
> Quick update on me; like I said that's me away now to have my little one, I've got an appointment on Monday at the hospital and I should be getting my induction date then :thumbup: so still waiting as of now :dohh: :haha: will try be more active on this as I've missed a ton! And will keep you updated :thumbup: :flower:

Yay for induction day coming!! You are so close now :hugs:



pink_phoenix said:


> Aww wunna I bet you can't wait to finish. Hope you have a great time when you all go out and your boss doesn't go haha!
> Yeah she shifts from side to side too, first few times I thought she had rolled so she was bum down.
> 
> Awww Sarah I hope you get a good date on Monday, I bet you can't wait.
> Hope all is going well and it's not to bad being away from home
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks Pink.
Blackberry is down so I could not get onto the internet... it is still not fixed and has been driving me insane. Luckily I managed to get connected on my laptop again so now I'm back :haha:

The party wasn't that bad and my boss was fairly well behaved lol. I wasn't a fan of the speech though as I could pick up on underlying insinuations that I must not screw with them now that I'll be working at the competition when ML is done... blah blah blah WTF you're not important enough for me to want to even think about you anymore :growlmad:

Had my last baby shower today! Was a blast. I need to seriously repack my hospital bags and the nursery to fit everything. Will post pics later with my 36 bump pic too. I need a nap first :D


----------



## DoodleDoo

Wow, I've missed so much. Congratulations to all the girls who have had their babies already, they are really beautiful. I can't wait for it to be my turn! It's seems unreal that soon I'll finally know if it's a little guy or girl in there :D

Baby is doing well here and behaving him/herself, I have had four of my university exams so far and only have one left (so so tiring walking around campus when this huge). As long s/he stays in until Tuesday I'll be finished and there'll be no problems for us.

I was just wondering, have any of you ladies had any experience using a birth ball to kick start labour? I'm desperate to begin evicting little one as soon as I hit 37 weeks :haha: and am contemplating 'treating' myself to one


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't have any experience on it but have googled it some. I personally enjoy my ball at the moment because it instantly helps me with lower back pains.

I'm also trying to keep myself comfy on it so that it helps me during labour.

Would be interesting to see if anyone else has had labour start with it :D

Ooooh good luck with finishing up and I cannot believe you have remained team yellow till now! How did you manage that?????? :shock:


----------



## DoodleDoo

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I don't have any experience on it but have googled it some. I personally enjoy my ball at the moment because it instantly helps me with lower back pains.
> 
> I'm also trying to keep myself comfy on it so that it helps me during labour.
> 
> Would be interesting to see if anyone else has had labour start with it :D
> 
> Ooooh good luck with finishing up and I cannot believe you have remained team yellow till now! How did you manage that?????? :shock:

If it helps with lower back pain, I am sold :thumbup: that moment at the end of the day when you get into bed and lie down is just excruciating these days.

Also, do you take your own ball into hospital?

Thank you :) I still don't know how we didn't find out but now I'm in the final stretch I'm glad we've kept it a surprise. It really adds to the anticipation.

I bet you can't wait to meet your little boy either, it's so close... yet seems so far :haha:


----------



## kitty1987

Hi everybody, its tonye from the Facebook group. Just wanted to pop by and say hello because I have been off Facebook for a couple of weeks. Will be back on when cupcake has arrived, I'm just enjoying shutting myself away from the world at the moment. I popped on earlier and noticed all if the gorgeous arrivals from the last couple of weeks. Congratulations everybody!


----------



## nicoley

Hey popping in to say hey..been off this site for a long while..been sticking close to facebook group..hope all is well with everyone:)


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: Tonye and Nicoley. 

Today's my last day of work!!!! :yipee: 

As for my symptoms, still having the same pain in my lower back, lower abdomen, pelvis pain (pressure) and swollen feet. I got scared again last night when something just punched (put heavy pressure) my pelvis and it was painful & unexpected i had to scream. It was like somebody came out behind the door and scared me to death that kind of surprise. Told DH that i feel like something is going out down there like maybe my waters going to explode in a moment. DH was calm and we waited if something will happen, nothing. Guess getting closer to D-day makes me wonder in every bits of symptoms i may experience. :wacko: Just wondering if i'll make it to my 38w appointment this Thursday.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

DoodleDoo said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have any experience on it but have googled it some. I personally enjoy my ball at the moment because it instantly helps me with lower back pains.
> 
> I'm also trying to keep myself comfy on it so that it helps me during labour.
> 
> Would be interesting to see if anyone else has had labour start with it :D
> 
> Ooooh good luck with finishing up and I cannot believe you have remained team yellow till now! How did you manage that?????? :shock:
> 
> If it helps with lower back pain, I am sold :thumbup: that moment at the end of the day when you get into bed and lie down is just excruciating these days.
> 
> Also, do you take your own ball into hospital?
> 
> Thank you :) I still don't know how we didn't find out but now I'm in the final stretch I'm glad we've kept it a surprise. It really adds to the anticipation.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to meet your little boy either, it's so close... yet seems so far :haha:Click to expand...

No, I cannot wait to meet him :dance:

I think I'll take my ball with to the hospital just incase as I saw my hospital only has 1 ball. I'm a bit afraid that I might need to share with someone who is in labour or not being able to use it at all. If my ball is spare in the car then DH can easily get it for me :thumbup:

I can imagine how finding out the gender ads to the anticipation! I would be going crazy insane by now if I was so close to finding out and could not.



kitty1987 said:


> Hi everybody, its tonye from the Facebook group. Just wanted to pop by and say hello because I have been off Facebook for a couple of weeks. Will be back on when cupcake has arrived, I'm just enjoying shutting myself away from the world at the moment. I popped on earlier and noticed all if the gorgeous arrivals from the last couple of weeks. Congratulations everybody!




nicoley said:


> Hey popping in to say hey..been off this site for a long while..been sticking close to facebook group..hope all is well with everyone:)

:hi: ladies
Hope you have guys have an easy last stretch till meeting your babies



mdscpa said:


> :hi: Tonye and Nicoley.
> 
> Today's my last day of work!!!! :yipee:
> 
> As for my symptoms, still having the same pain in my lower back, lower abdomen, pelvis pain (pressure) and swollen feet. I got scared again last night when something just punched (put heavy pressure) my pelvis and it was painful & unexpected i had to scream. It was like somebody came out behind the door and scared me to death that kind of surprise. Told DH that i feel like something is going out down there like maybe my waters going to explode in a moment. DH was calm and we waited if something will happen, nothing. Guess getting closer to D-day makes me wonder in every bits of symptoms i may experience. :wacko: Just wondering if i'll make it to my 38w appointment this Thursday.

Happy last day of work :dance:

I have that same pressure feeling sometimes. Maybe Adam is just pushing down a bit more as he is engaging :D


----------



## mdscpa

Maybe he's finding his way down there and getting settled as they say engagement usually happens at 38w for first time mom. I just didn't expect it what happened last night.


----------



## MissFox

Yay Md! 

So- my water broke an hour ago it so. contractions are 10-15 minutes apart.


----------



## mdscpa

Yay MissFox!!!! Either you'll give birth today or tomorrow your EDD!!! :yipee: Please keep us updated if you can... :dance:


----------



## kitty1987

MissFox said:


> Yay Md!
> 
> So- my water broke an hour ago it so. contractions are 10-15 minutes apart.

Oh wow! Good luck and I hope you have a great birth


----------



## kitty1987

mdscpa said:


> :hi: Tonye and Nicoley.
> 
> Today's my last day of work!!!! :yipee:
> 
> As for my symptoms, still having the same pain in my lower back, lower abdomen, pelvis pain (pressure) and swollen feet. I got scared again last night when something just punched (put heavy pressure) my pelvis and it was painful & unexpected i had to scream. It was like somebody came out behind the door and scared me to death that kind of surprise. Told DH that i feel like something is going out down there like maybe my waters going to explode in a moment. DH was calm and we waited if something will happen, nothing. Guess getting closer to D-day makes me wonder in every bits of symptoms i may experience. :wacko: Just wondering if i'll make it to my 38w appointment this Thursday.

Happy last day at work! I have been off since march because of hyperemesis, I'm so bored lol. Just noticed that you are due one day after me! My little boy is on the 'how many sleeps' countdown, I have to keep explaining that babies come whenever they like


----------



## treeroot

MissFox said:


> Yay Md!
> 
> So- my water broke an hour ago it so. contractions are 10-15 minutes apart.

Alright MissFox!


----------



## mdscpa

Yay bump buddy... Yip they have their own clock still i want him to come out pass 39 weeks not earlier than that.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yay miss fox. Hope everything goes beautifully and you have your little one in your arms in no time :hugs:


----------



## DoodleDoo

MissFox said:


> Yay Md!
> 
> So- my water broke an hour ago it so. contractions are 10-15 minutes apart.

how exciting! :) good luck, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissFox said:


> Yay Md!
> 
> So- my water broke an hour ago it so. contractions are 10-15 minutes apart.

:yipee: Go MissFox it' baby time :dance:

Wishing you a safe and healthy delivery! Cannot wait for your next update!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

36 Weeks done and dusted :dance:

I had my baby shower yesterday and tons of fun was had :D The treats were made by my mom and sister down to the last detail. They are soooo creative. Lunch was various breads and my favourite butternut soup.

https://i.imgur.com/PVy0Ahc.jpg

Some pics of gifts opening - didn't want to spam you ladies with every pic that was taken.... would be here for hours

https://i.imgur.com/sBv4rPJ.jpg

My nursery was pretty much ready before we had the last shower and I just had to get the pressies, wash them and be sorted... I was wrong. It has been declared a disaster zone now :haha: Will start on the laundry tomorrow and order will be restored once I can pack everything away.

Here are some gifts that we got - combination of my going away party at work and the baby shower yesterday.

My friend sent a box of clothing for me. I only unpacked and took pics of the 0-3 months and the 3-6 has gone into "storage" under the crib. 

First pic: Bibs and hats

https://i.imgur.com/X61OksT.jpg

Warm blankets, receiving blankets and hooded towels. The elephant one is a plush blanket for baby to use as a comforter. It is sooooooooo soft

https://i.imgur.com/MKzzupk.jpg

Burp cloths, Baby's 1st year journals, bottles and the giraffe thingy is a bean bag that you warm up in the microwave and can put it in baby's crib to warm it up before you put them in later

https://i.imgur.com/NXGv8H1.jpg

I joked about this being baby's breastfeeding pillow because it looks like a mini version of the big one I have to breast feed :rofl: 
Anyway it's a pillow to put under their head in the car seat to keep their airways open

https://i.imgur.com/rip1FfI.jpg

These pictures don't actually show how much clothes there are. Newborn & 0-3 months. I had to fold and stack things like the vests, warm tops, pants etc. to fit all into one pic.

https://i.imgur.com/DvXP5OG.jpg

Some more diapers in the diaper cake as well and then baby and mommy toiletries

https://i.imgur.com/OBCXAwI.jpg

How awesome is this matching mommy and baby pj's??? Gown and babygrow. The babygrow is sooooo cool that I might just use it as his going home outfit

https://i.imgur.com/D1rX1Tc.jpg

Socks. Cheryl spot the giraffe socks :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/mjW0aGN.jpg

Teddy bears. The knitted bunny one on the left one is my fave!! My co-worker hand made it for Matthew <3

https://i.imgur.com/9jq5zF3.jpg

Finally this is me realising how much work I have to do again in the nursery and the laundry

https://i.imgur.com/YyfADUN.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

36 WEEKS BUMP

https://i.imgur.com/KnAfYIv.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

Oh waw congrats to everyone who has had their little ones already! Can't wait to get a hold of proper wifi so I can see the birth stories and pictures etc! Thinking about it the next time I will probably have connection to wifi will be in the hospital either waiting for the induction tablets to get me going or after I've had my own little one! :shock: :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

Charlotte Ryn was born at 3:53 PST on 5/31/15. She is 7 lbs and 19 inches. I had my second unmedicated VBAC. Contractions died down from my last post but picked up regularly at 8 am and we arrived to the hospital around noon. Everything went very smoothly (including getting one of my favorite two OBs to deliver!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## treeroot

Absolutely precious MissFox; I'm so glad everything went well. Congrats!!


----------



## mdscpa

Aww she's so lovely.... <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissFox said:


> Charlotte Ryn was born at 3:53 PST on 5/31/15. She is 7 lbs and 19 inches. I had my second unmedicated VBAC. Contractions died down from my last post but picked up regularly at 8 am and we arrived to the hospital around noon. Everything went very smoothly (including getting one of my favorite two OBs to deliver!

Ah she is sooo cute. Huge congrats and also for having another VBAC! You did great mama :flower:

Also... I think it is really amazing that she came on her due date :D


----------



## MissFox

It was still the day before her due date here, but Ruby was also born the day before her due date :)


----------



## mdscpa

MissFox, any symptoms prior to your waters breaking? I have been having this pressure in my vajayjay for 3 nights now. Last night it happened a couple of times a feeling like something is going to come out or pop. Not really sure what it was but it could be than our LO is engaging. :wacko:


----------



## kitty1987

Happy June!!! So excited to meet my baby girl this month. I have banned
Myself from shopping now, her final outfit just got delivered
And I am in love with it eek
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150601_111139.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kitty1987

MissFox said:


> Charlotte Ryn was born at 3:53 PST on 5/31/15. She is 7 lbs and 19 inches. I had my second unmedicated VBAC. Contractions died down from my last post but picked up regularly at 8 am and we arrived to the hospital around noon. Everything went very smoothly (including getting one of my favorite two OBs to deliver!

Congratulations, she's beautiful x


----------



## MissFox

Mds- I was losing clumps and gobs of my plug for two or three days before. Not s ton of pressure. I also didn't loose all my water at once, just the fire waters until labor got intense. The whole day before it happened was a handful of plug every Time I wiped. Contractions weren't more frequent. The only thing out of the blue is that my dd2 and I were fishing at the lake and she turned to my belly, kissed it and said "hi baby" and that was odd because she had previously refused to say there was a baby in my belly :)
Cute outfit Kitty!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love the outfit Kitty :D

MissFox how weird about your dd2?! Like she knew baby was coming :)


----------



## smoore

Congrats, Missfox!! 


The Facebook group is exploding with babies at this point! :) I think we had two born overnight and about 3-4 in labor or waiting for their csection today at this point. :) It's June ladies and we all get to hold our sweet babies soon!!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks MissFox. still waiting to see my plug if it will even come out before birth.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks for the update smoore. and happy 38weeks. :dance:


----------



## Sarah1508

So I went in for my 38 week appointment today at 11:30 am and it's now almoast 3pm and I'm still here... They think I may have preeclampsia :/ and if that's the case I will be kept in overnight and as the doctor put it "get that baby out of you" :/ , I know I've been desperate for an induction date and for baby to come like yous all are too but just... Not like this :cry: my mum only got the time off work to be here in a few days time (in plenty of time for induction date) and she's the one that is ment to be looking after Kian when I'm having the baby so oh can be with me, but if I do have preeclampsia and they either start me off tomorrow or give me a section aka worst nightmare :cry: it will mean that my mum may not make it here on time and oh will possibly not be with me and I will have to do it all on my own :cry: I know I've had a baby before but I'm still only 21 and I feel like crying at the thought of having to do it all on my own without oh :cry: the ou other option there would be if my mum didn't make it would be for lo to be looked after by a friend of my oh's ,and since we have been out here Kian has really hot along with him and loves him really but still you know what they are like when they get grumpy they need someone they know properly and trust and especially when Kian is tired he will want after either me oh or his granny (my mum) so I feel like even though oh says that's an option it's kinda not in my head because all I would be doing is going through labour and constantly thinking is Kian okay and my heart would be breaking imagining he was crying his eyes out wanting after people he is fully comfy with (me mum or oh) so it really looks to me like if I do have preeclampsia (which I probably do knowing my luck this pregnancy) and if my mum can't make it out on time (which is pushing it because of how remote it is where we stay etc etc) looks like I may well have to be going it alone :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It's crazy on there Smoore :D 

Soon both FB and BnB will all have exploded with babies :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Sarah :hugs: I'm so sorry you have all these worries on your shoulders at a time which you are suppose to be able to relax.

I really hope you don't have pre-e and that everything will remain on track for Kian to be with his granny so that OH could be with you!!


----------



## MissFox

Sarah that has got to be so stressful! I know sometimes they are understanding and can put it off a couple days depending on how severe it is. But hopefully you don't have it at all. 

Mds- I only lost small amounts of plug with my first two. My water didn't break until pushing with number two and that's when I lost it. But with my previous two kids I also didn't dilate until well into labor. This time I was at 3cm for 4 days so it makes sense I was losing more plug this time.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh no Sarah.... :hugs: This is really not good.... I do hope you don't have pre-e and you'll have your birth as planned..... FX

Thanks for the info MissFox. <3 :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww miss fox congratulations, what a little stunner. So glad all went well for you and your precious little one x

Thanks for the update smoore, Defo agree both FB and BnB will be exploding with babies and birth stories (hopefully) 

Aww Sarah :hugs: :hugs: I really hope it's not pre eclampsia and you feel better! Really not a time u need all this stress. Will be thinking of u. 

I can't wait for little one to arrive now, so sick of being pregnant. Did our book of of the old house today so no longer accountable for the old rented house, can just get on with this one. Had appointment with anesthesiologist consultant today, agrees under no circumstances am I allowed a spinal or epidural and and c section will be done under GA. Have a scan tomorrow and then not seen again untill 15th but really hoping she's here by then haha! 
Me and OH still arnt getting on, he's just being unreasonable about everything. We talked about what would happen if baby was to come now and he said he would put off having kids for an extra week so we could get home and get sorted. Then made out I was the biggest wanker ever when I said if I went into labour while they were here they would have to go home. I don't get why if we were gonna be in hospital for how ever long and then coming home with a new baby the kids going home is a bad thing?? Don't wanna be coming home to a house full and being followed round and smothered by his daughter who pays no attention to a word I say. 
Really starting to piss me off now. Still feel like telling him to pack his stufff and go. 

Rant over I think we have decided on a name, Ivy :D still unsure of a middle name but I'm still keen on phoenix haha


----------



## Catonthetown

Just found this page after being on B&B since first tri!! I'm due June 20th.....my second little boy. Very much looking forward to meeting him


----------



## nilllabean26

1 month exactly and my baby is home with me: ) I have so much joy. I can't believe he's laying in his crib right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats kit.



Awesome pics wunna. I loled a lot at the last one with u sleep g on the clothes.

I hope all goes well sarah

There was a few people Im meaning to respond to but I forgot :(


Verrrrrrrrry cute outfit kit. I love baby girl clothes. Seems lime girls have more of a variety than boys.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww nilla that's amazing!! :cloud9:

Yes girls Defo have more choice in clothes than boys but they've only just started catching up with the pink toys and accessories so kinda makes them even haha 

Wishing you the very best with your little man finally at home x


----------



## mdscpa

Pink, what happened to your tickers/signature?


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks everyone :hugs: one of the midwifes had a sneaky look at my test results last night and she said they look all clear :thumbup: just waiting on doctor to confirm it! The nurses / midwifes kept checking on my blood pressure throughout night and it's not high at all anymore it's really good apparently .. And they thought I would definitely get out of hospital today and get to wait for my mum etc, well that was until this morning.... :sad2: the last blood pressure check and it's now low all of a sudden? So not really sure what's going on tbh .... :/


----------



## pink_phoenix

Mdscpa: I have no idea why they weren't showing haha! Prob this stupid blackberry! 

Aww Sarah I hope your well enough to leave the hospital and LO hangs on till mum gets there


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pink_phoenix said:


> Aww miss fox congratulations, what a little stunner. So glad all went well for you and your precious little one x
> 
> Thanks for the update smoore, Defo agree both FB and BnB will be exploding with babies and birth stories (hopefully)
> 
> Aww Sarah :hugs: :hugs: I really hope it's not pre eclampsia and you feel better! Really not a time u need all this stress. Will be thinking of u.
> 
> I can't wait for little one to arrive now, so sick of being pregnant. Did our book of of the old house today so no longer accountable for the old rented house, can just get on with this one. Had appointment with anesthesiologist consultant today, agrees under no circumstances am I allowed a spinal or epidural and and c section will be done under GA. Have a scan tomorrow and then not seen again untill 15th but really hoping she's here by then haha!
> Me and OH still arnt getting on, he's just being unreasonable about everything. We talked about what would happen if baby was to come now and he said he would put off having kids for an extra week so we could get home and get sorted. Then made out I was the biggest wanker ever when I said if I went into labour while they were here they would have to go home. I don't get why if we were gonna be in hospital for how ever long and then coming home with a new baby the kids going home is a bad thing?? Don't wanna be coming home to a house full and being followed round and smothered by his daughter who pays no attention to a word I say.
> Really starting to piss me off now. Still feel like telling him to pack his stufff and go.
> 
> Rant over I think we have decided on a name, Ivy :D still unsure of a middle name but I'm still keen on phoenix haha

I'm so sorry that you are having to struggle with ass face DH! I wish he could see that his priorities are broadening beyond just his current kids and that he has a responsibility to you and your little girl as well.

I love my mom and sister dearly but am not telling them when I go into labour as for some reason at this stage I don't feel like being overwhelmed with messages and calls etc. They can come once he has been born.

Oh and I LOVE the name Ivy :flower: + Ivy Phoenix sounds great to me as well!



Catonthetown said:


> Just found this page after being on B&B since first tri!! I'm due June 20th.....my second little boy. Very much looking forward to meeting him

Welcome to the group :hi:
Better late than never hey - good luck with your last stretch till birth



nilllabean26 said:


> 1 month exactly and my baby is home with me: ) I have so much joy. I can't believe he's laying in his crib right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats kit.
> 
> Awesome pics wunna. I loled a lot at the last one with u sleep g on the clothes.
> 
> I hope all goes well sarah
> 
> There was a few people Im meaning to respond to but I forgot :(
> 
> Verrrrrrrrry cute outfit kit. I love baby girl clothes. Seems lime girls have more of a variety than boys.

I've noticed that the girl clothes here are all sparkly and pink or purple. Then they either have barbie or pony on them etc. So there they are limited. I've got tons of cute boy things :D

I'm soooooooooo happy to hear that Abel is home :dance: I cannot imagine how amazing you must be feeling right now!!!



Sarah1508 said:


> Thanks everyone :hugs: one of the midwifes had a sneaky look at my test results last night and she said they look all clear :thumbup: just waiting on doctor to confirm it! The nurses / midwifes kept checking on my blood pressure throughout night and it's not high at all anymore it's really good apparently .. And they thought I would definitely get out of hospital today and get to wait for my mum etc, well that was until this morning.... :sad2: the last blood pressure check and it's now low all of a sudden? So not really sure what's going on tbh .... :/

Low blood pressure in general is better than having high blood pressure. You've been lying down for a long time and that normally makes my blood pressure drop as well. 
Maybe if they allow you to move around a bit it will get better? :hugs:

Glad that so far no pre-E!! :dance:



pink_phoenix said:


> Mdscpa: I have no idea why they weren't showing haha! Prob this stupid blackberry!
> 
> Aww Sarah I hope your well enough to leave the hospital and LO hangs on till mum gets there

Oh don't even get me started on Blackberry. I was sooooooo annoyed when I couldn't get on here for 3 days because it was down :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh wunna you do make me giggle haha, especially when I really need it. I think next time OH pisses me off I'm gonna call him ass face haha. 
I don't know what his issue is but I've really had enough! Stupid men blahhhh

I've always had blackberry and at the minute I have a passport due to it being the only thing I could get with buttons, I can't hack touch screen. My hands just don't agree with them haha!
There Defo still a bit in the past tho and really should have more apps but Ahh well atleast I can use it!

I didn't even know OH liked ivy, we herd it the other day and I said how much I loved it and distinctly remembered him saying he hated it in the past but now seems to like it so I'm gonna stick to ivy I think 

How's things with you? Bet your enjoying no work haha


----------



## treeroot

That's great news nillla, glad the little one is home now!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pink_phoenix said:


> Oh wunna you do make me giggle haha, especially when I really need it. I think next time OH pisses me off I'm gonna call him ass face haha.
> I don't know what his issue is but I've really had enough! Stupid men blahhhh
> 
> I've always had blackberry and at the minute I have a passport due to it being the only thing I could get with buttons, I can't hack touch screen. My hands just don't agree with them haha!
> There Defo still a bit in the past tho and really should have more apps but Ahh well atleast I can use it!
> 
> I didn't even know OH liked ivy, we herd it the other day and I said how much I loved it and distinctly remembered him saying he hated it in the past but now seems to like it so I'm gonna stick to ivy I think
> 
> How's things with you? Bet your enjoying no work haha

Here is a mental picture to carry with you when you think of ass face :D

https://i.imgur.com/MFxbY4M.jpg

Oh yes I'm enjoying ml so much! I got up to pee a few times and then dh and I woke up at 9am... it started raining like crazy and we decided to just lay in bed a bit more which ended up in us sleeping again till about almost 12pm :haha:

Still busy with baby laundry but should be done with it tonight. Tomorrow will be packing everything away and making sure hospital bags are 100% ready.

Thursday will have DH put up the panel heater and shelf, clean the nursery one last time and then we can paint the teddies on the wall.

If all goes well I'll be 100% done with the nursery by the weekend :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ha ha ha nearly spat my drink out reading that post, the face is awesome! 
Awww sounds like u must have needed the rest. 
Bet you can't wait for nursery to be done. I'm glad I got mine out of the way. 
Just had a scan at the new hospital and gone from everything's fine to now baby is too big, won't be allowed to go far beyond my due date. 
All the way along they've said average and now she's too big. Doc recons about 7lb14 now. 
I know they can be far out with the weight but just don't need the stress. Got to go back in two weeks to see what's going on but no scan?? So how the he'll are they gonna tell if she's still too big!? Nout makes any sense and I just can't be arsed with it. 
Gonna try everything between now and then to bring her on. Don't want an induction or some muppet telling me she's to big for natural after what I've been thru to finally get what I want. 
I'm so annoyed. OH can't seem to understand just thinks it's funny to wind me up that she's gonna be massive. I just wanna go get in bed and cry and not wake up till my due date


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope she gets ready to come soon so that you don't have to worry about not having the birth you wanted.


----------



## MissFox

Pink it is so frustrating when they start throwing out "baby is too big" when they aren't really sure! With my first and with this one, I've been very lucky with having a Dr at some point, while feeling my belly, tell me how big baby was then or how big baby should be. With my first my ultrasound tech was amazing and always had great measurements. And one MW said at 37 weeks she was about 7 lbs and she was born at 8lbs a few weeks later. This time my OB said at 37 weeks that if I went to 49 weeks then she expected a 7lb baby. Charlie was exactly 7 lbs the day before her due date. 

:rofl: ass face!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I'm just frustrated with everything now. I know it could be much worse and I feel like an ass face my self for complaining when some of u lovely ladies have had such a bad time of everything. 
I've just well and truly had enough. I'm sick of hospitals, I'm sick of midwives, I'm sick of consultants, I'm sick of people that don't know what their talking about, but most of all I'm sick of being pregnant and unhappy. 
I can't sleep, got constant heart burn, OH for the lack of a better word has just decided to be a tosser in every way imaginable. 
I almost wish I'd never bothered to start with. 
I really wanted to be one of these women that loved every second of being pregnant but I just feel it's been the biggest uphill struggle of my life. 
I just want her here. 
Consultant told me last time a water birth was possible, today he said it wasn't. So to say I can't really have much else in pain killer wise I was pretty pissed off. And i then got the look of utter disgust when I said I wanted to be left alone, no students and no unnessisary people in the room with me. I just don't get on with hospitals ha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your allowed to complain hun, you've had it much worse than I have so I don't think you are an ass face at all for complaining :hugs:

We know you are grateful for being pregnant and I don't blame you for complaining about not feeling well. It is not glamorous 24/7 and we all have moments where we think "please be done now" :hugs:

Could you maybe get gas when in labour to help with pain?


----------



## pink_phoenix

The last time I tried gas and air it made me vomit so really reluctant. The only other thing that was sujested was some for of morphine in a drip but I don't agree with some kinds of morphine either so might just be paracetamol at this rate haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You've been through a lot and proven to be a real trooper! I'm sure you'll be able to do unmedicated birth :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I don't think I have a choice haha
I'll be ok in a day or two just having one of them I hate everything and everyone days haha I do spit my dummy out occasionally


----------



## treeroot

I'm feeling pretty grumpy these days too pink :) Well, probably more depressed then grumpy, but they're related. Just feeling totally inadequate and unprepared even though the most important things are in place - and even if they're weren't it's not all that terribly important. Doesn't stop me from feeling down on myself though!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hormones eh!! Not all there cracked up to be at all.......mine have a hell of a lot to answer for, even before I was preggo


----------



## MissFox

If it makes you feel any better- I lived the idea of a water birth and with my first I wanted out of the water within 5 minutes, with my second all I wanted was a warm shower every half hour and with my third I only showered once but would have again if the hospital had one. Being on all 4s really helped with my pain for the last two (both unmedicated). I refused the IV until later with my 3rd and didn't get it until late in the game with my second (I got to the hospital at 9.5cm). Pretty much forced me to not have pain meds. There are waves of regretting it (PLEASE HELP ME IT HURTS TOO BAD!!) but in the end instinct takes over and you just do it. But don't be afraid to be firm and tell them what you want. It is your birth afterall


----------



## pink_phoenix

I know things barely ever go to plan so tried not to make too much of a plan. Luckily even with the limitations I've got I still get how I want. I'd never have had an epi or a spinal and I wanted natural as the thought of someone cutting me open makes me depressed. 
I've herd the on all 4's is a lot better so hoping to stay as mobile as possible


----------



## MissFox

Very true as far as plans go. My first I had a detailed birth plan and if I forgot to put it in there then it happened. I had to get pushy because they kept dismissing me. But I'm sure everything will go great for you!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh I already feel sorry for the poor bugger gets stuck with me when I'm in labour. I'll make my feelings well known wether they wanna hear it or not. Already banned my mum from the room so I won't think twice about telling everyone else where to go


----------



## MissFox

That's the attitude to have! My OB asked when I was going to start cussing and getting mean, the only mean thing I said was (while they were trying to help me with a better position) "THERE JUST FUCKING WITH MY CHI"


----------



## gsdrn

I haven't been posting for a while on here, but I thought I'd announce that after and incredibly quick labour and delivery (45 minutes from start to finish!) Morgan Victoria arrived almost 2 weeks early at 8lbs 1oz on May 29th


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hahahaha miss fox I'm gonna have to remember that one, that's a belter! 

Aww Yayyyy congratulation gsdrn. Wow wouldn't mind a quick labour like that my self but got a feeling I'm gonna be in for the long haul!

Gonna upp the raspberry leaf tabs and get down to some serious nipple stimulation this week too. And if OH is being a little less of a dick may even consider some baby dancing haha! Any thing to get her here 

Does anyone else wake up feeling like they have been out on the mother of all piss ups? 
My hands and feet are swollen, throat is sore and I feel like it takes me ages to actually become anything more than a drooling mess when I wake up. Sure the iron stuff they haven given me isn't making any difference what so ever and I'm making my way thru 2kg bags of ice a day and pee almost clear fluid so I know it can't be dehydration


----------



## WunnaBubba2

gsdrn said:


> I haven't been posting for a while on here, but I thought I'd announce that after and incredibly quick labour and delivery (45 minutes from start to finish!) Morgan Victoria arrived almost 2 weeks early at 8lbs 1oz on May 29th

Congrats! :flower:

I'm jealous of that quick delivery but would want mine to be just a little bit longer than that because we need about 45 mins to get to the hospital :haha:

Enjoy love and cuddles with your baby!



pink_phoenix said:


> Hahahaha miss fox I'm gonna have to remember that one, that's a belter!
> 
> Aww Yayyyy congratulation gsdrn. Wow wouldn't mind a quick labour like that my self but got a feeling I'm gonna be in for the long haul!
> 
> Gonna upp the raspberry leaf tabs and get down to some serious nipple stimulation this week too. And if OH is being a little less of a dick may even consider some baby dancing haha! Any thing to get her here
> 
> Does anyone else wake up feeling like they have been out on the mother of all piss ups?
> My hands and feet are swollen, throat is sore and I feel like it takes me ages to actually become anything more than a drooling mess when I wake up. Sure the iron stuff they haven given me isn't making any difference what so ever and I'm making my way thru 2kg bags of ice a day and pee almost clear fluid so I know it can't be dehydration

I feel like crap when I wake up too and even more so now that I'm on ML. Takes me ages to will myself out of bed and then I could almost not be bothered to get out of my pj's :haha:

I think these are normal for the 3rd tri lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I feel like crap when I wake up too and even more so now that I'm on ML. Takes me ages to will myself out of bed and then I could almost not be bothered to get out of my pj's :haha:
> 
> I think these are normal for the 3rd tri lol

Haha I thought it was just me being a lazy so and so


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No we're not lazy! I say if we are not nesting we are resting :haha: 

I have to go to the shops later and already trying to plan my outfit around not having to put on a bra bwahahaha


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've forgotten what a bra looks like haha! I just constantly wear high impact sports bras. And bed time I can't bare anything as I'm just so warm and uncomfortable. Just have to keep my dressing gown handy when kids are here haha! That's Defo something they don't need to see


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm not even wearing knickers lol - just too lazy!! :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hahahaha kinky preggo lady ;) I like it haha


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Awww nilla that's amazing!! :cloud9:
> 
> Yes girls Defo have more choice in clothes than boys but they've only just started catching up with the pink toys and accessories so kinda makes them even haha
> 
> Wishing you the very best with your little man finally at home x

tysm!now its his first ped appointment today. 

ur right about the toys lol. take home day. i had this takehome outfit saved and it looked so cute laying on the shelf. its also a newborn size. looks so frumpy and big on him lolol. and the shoes. his toes go about halfway lol. he left the hospital at 5lbs 11 oz. i cant believe how big some of your newborns are. even the preemie ones. at least so far all babies have been born healthy and cute ;) go june bugs!


----------



## nilllabean26

lol wunna. every post im reading of yours makes me laugh. i like your sense of humor. 

btw. what is the max amount of weeks you ladies bled who have had csections in your previous pregnancies?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl:
I got dressed with underwear too to go to the shops - I think that's enough done for today.

On the couch watching tv now. I need to rest up if DH wants me to cook him the beef stew I've been craving later tonight :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww nilla he's so beautiful and looks so peaceful in your pic :D 
I bet you just sit and stare at him allllll day haha! 
That seems a good weight to go home at after all you have been thru. Hope he comes on leaps and bounds now you and DH have him all to your self :cloud9:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Awe Nilla, Abel is soooo cute!!! Like Pink says he looks so content in your pic.

I'm glad all is well with you guys :hugs: sorry I can't help with the bleeding part but I've heard you still bleed a lot like with vaginal. If your worried you should maybe ask your Dr?


----------



## MissFox

I bled the most with my csection. It lasted 4 weeks


----------



## mdscpa

*37 Weeks 6 Days Pregnant Update:*

Went to the hospital today for our appointment since we can't make it tomorrow due to doc's schedule. We heard his heartbeat again. :yipee: Adam is measuring 2 days ahead with an estimated weight of 6.75 lbs and est. height of 19.5 inches. I know these are estimates so i checked https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart, and it looks like we're spot on. :dance: I was having BH while he's doing my scan and he asked if i'm having contractions because he felt my belly became so hard. Told him yeah, but it wasn't painful so we're good. Doc said everything looks great and Adam has engaged!!! I repeat engaged!!!!! :wohoo: We'll be back next week to monitor Adam's movement (progress maybe?) as per doc's own word. As expected he never did an internal exam... He said they'll do it once i'm having an irregular but painful contractions. Now we wait.

Edit: From here i'll stop taking baby aspirin and continue taking calcium and iron supplements.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I was under the impression you bleed similar whether you have c section or natural birth and anything upto 6 weeks is normal but as someone's already said just ask if ur unsure 

Mdscpa great news that you on track and Adam is finally engaged. I think Ivy has been head down since 20ish weeks and last MW appointment she said she was very low and then at scan yesterday she's still head down and now has her back to my front so in the right position I assume but no one's yet mentioned engaged altho MW last time said she was much lower than expected for 34wks. Was told yesterday she's prob already at 7lbs14 but taking that with a pinch of salt as the consultant was looking at the chart from my fundal height and not baby's growth, does now once again make me concerned that I'm dealing with idiots and Defo don't have time to change hospitals. 
MW who did my scan said I looked just what I should for gestation but abdomen was slightly big and if I'm honest I'd be more inclined to go by what she says


----------



## mdscpa

Here, they don't measure my FH so no idea how big Adam is based on that. They always do scan me to check the baby's growth. But tbh, i really don't like our current doc. We're not getting lots of information from him. We just chose this because they allow DH to be inside the the delivery room (except CS). The last hospital we had was better with all the follow ups but unfortunately they never allow the husbands or anyone during the delivery, normal/CS. Guess, we don't have any other option but to accept whatever kind of service this new hospital can give as long as DH is with me in the room if all goes well and i deliver normally. I'll be devastated even DH if i ended up having a CS in the last minute.


----------



## treeroot

MissFox said:


> "THERE JUST FUCKING WITH MY CHI"

:haha: love it

gsdrn congrats!


----------



## nilllabean26

When I was in the hospital, they said I would only bleeding a couple of weeks because they auction women out who have section. Well Im still bleeding and not light either. Also quite a bit of pain. I think Im working myself too hard trying to get the home ready who knows. I see a doc next week.


MissFox said:


> I bled the most with my csection. It lasted 4 weeks

Ty ladies: ) Abel says thanks as well; )


----------



## MissFox

Working too hard definitely will make your bleeding pick up or stay heavy. They told me to gauge what I was doing and if t wa too much by if my bleeding picked up


----------



## pink_phoenix

MissFox said:


> Working too hard definitely will make your bleeding pick up or stay heavy. They told me to gauge what I was doing and if t wa too much by if my bleeding picked up

Ahh now that's good to know. Thank you


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Weekly appointment at clinic went surprisingly fast... BP 103/63, clear urine, no weight gain, iron went back up after they upped my daily dosage and fundal height at 38 weeks (I'm 36+5)

Baby is still only 1/5 dropped into pelvis so was told to either start walking more or bouncing on birth ball etc to get him to start moving down so I will look into that.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Think I need to route out my gym ball, got one years ago for fitness but there exactly the same thing I think haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm using my yoga / gym ball too. In my opinion only difference is the price


----------



## mdscpa

Third Trimester Comparison: 28 and 38 Weeks Bump - Definitely Dropping


Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/2nc2f79.jpg​



​


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: Glad everything went well!!! Pretty sure by next week your LO will drop more!!! They said for FTM babies drop and engage at 38 weeks just like my little boy did. :dance:


----------



## MileyMamma

So I have been in hospital since Tuesday with terrible pains in my previous c section scar, I'm having my baby by c section tomorrow morning!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry that you're dealing with scar pain Miley. :hugs: Praying you'll feel better soon and that you have a safe delivery and a healthy little boy....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MileyMamma said:


> So I have been in hospital since Tuesday with terrible pains in my previous c section scar, I'm having my baby by c section tomorrow morning!

Exciting news that your baby will be here tomorrow :dance:

Sorry that you have had discomfort though. Get loads of rest if you can!

Good luck for tomorrow - I trust all will go well and wish you a happy and safe delivery :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Nilla - Photo's of Abel aren't showing for me :( So glad he's having great progression and will be home with you soon!!

Wunna - You've really got the pregnancy "glow", just look fresh to look at :) Thank you for sharing photos of your shower, Matthew really is getting some lovely treats!

Pink - Welcome back (properly) and hope you've managed to settle into your new place okay.

Miley - Wow, frightening experience but exciting news! At least you have prompt date and guaranteed to have your little man in your arms tomorrow!!

Mdspca - Never fail to impress with your bump pics, it's amazing to see the comparison from 10 weeks ago as you really do forget how much difference there is in growth. But I agree, you have dropped.

I won't get my sweep until 38+4 :( Me and OH DTD for the first time in like forever last night :happydance: and had uncomfortable tightenings and cramps from 1:20pm, hoping they either stop or get a move on and become regular! Will upload 38w bump pic on Saturday, took one today but feels odd not being "on-time".

And a gym/yoga ball is the same as a birthing ball :) You get different sizes. I paid £4.99 for a 65cm one with a cheap pump from Argos. Mine allows upto 19st/120kg in weight too, next size is 85cm then 105cm (I think). I'm only 4'11 and 65cm allows me to sit on it comfortably :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Lovely pics as always mdscpa! Love your updates! 

Miley : wishing you the very best for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and your little one x sorry your in such pain with ur scar but so exciting u get to meet baby tomorrow! 

Thanks smartie, it's good to be back and able to update regular! Really missed you ladies keeping me sane haha! 

My consultant told me not to see my midwife now till after my due date for a sweep but I've got an appointment booked for 15th which would put me around 38, nearly 39 weeks so I'm gonna keep it and see if she will do a sweep then. Not looking forward to the thought of an induction!
Is she likely to do a sweep then if I tell her what's going on?

Wunna : did u get all your laundry done and sorted in the nursery? Bet you don't know what to do with ur self now uve got all day now you've finally started ur ML


----------



## DoodleDoo

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Baby is still only 1/5 dropped into pelvis so was told to either start walking more or bouncing on birth ball etc to get him to start moving down so I will look into that.

Try the bouncing for sure. I spent two hours bouncing the other night and baby went straight from not at all engaged to 3/5ths (I saw my midwife two days in a row). I've gone mad on the bouncing. I'm bouncing as I type. Poor baby :dohh:



mdscpa said:


> Third Trimester Comparison: 28 and 38 Weeks Bump - Definitely Dropping
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2nc2f79.jpg​
> 
> 
> 
> ​

you have such a lovely bump :flower:



MileyMamma said:


> So I have been in hospital since Tuesday with terrible pains in my previous c section scar, I'm having my baby by c section tomorrow morning!

Oh wow good luck. I hope everything goes smoothly for you! 



SmartieMeUp said:


> I won't get my sweep until 38+4 :( Me and OH DTD for the first time in like forever last night :happydance: and had uncomfortable tightenings and cramps from 1:20pm, hoping they either stop or get a move on and become regular!

This sounds promising, get at it again tonight ;)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Finally managed to get a bump pic. So hard with out a mirror haha and not a clue what way it's going to be. Prob upside own as I had to take it with my front facing camera on my phone haha! 
Feel huge now, had to get OH to get me out of the bath yesterday, and I walk like John Wayne for sure haha 

Ruby doo is massive now too and struggling to get more than 2 feet away from her with out her crying. Only time I get to chill is when she's asleep haha! But suppose it's getting us used to what's to come with little one


----------



## Jo77

It is with a heavy heart I have to inform you that our beautiful boy, our first born child, Alec Henry passed away on June 2nd.

We were so blessed to have 6 days with our son. He became very poorly during the morning of the 31st and fought a couragious battle.

I will be with you when I can but until then, I send my love, well wishes and congratulations to you all.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

pink_phoenix said:


> Thanks smartie, it's good to be back and able to update regular! Really missed you ladies keeping me sane haha!
> 
> My consultant told me not to see my midwife now till after my due date for a sweep but I've got an appointment booked for 15th which would put me around 38, nearly 39 weeks so I'm gonna keep it and see if she will do a sweep then. Not looking forward to the thought of an induction!
> Is she likely to do a sweep then if I tell her what's going on?

It's so hard to get back on track with it though isn't it? 

The 'easiest' way to get a sweep is by saying you've been having cramps and sharp pains and ask her to check or feel to see if anything is happening. She should then tell you if your cervix is soft enough to have one. They normally attempt one a couple of days before induction even if it is a bit forceful just to make the induction quicker. 

Doodle - Chances of that happening are slim, OH has work and it's his turn to wake up with DD :haha: Suppose we could come to an agreement of: I'll get up with DD if we can go again ;)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Wow, you are VERY low now, Pink!! Still very round too!

Oh Jo77 :( I'm so sorry! Condolences sent to you. I'm sorry if you have already posted this before and to preach but were your girls delivered at the same time too? I hope you receive the support you need :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Jo77 I'm so sorry to hear your heart breaking news! Sending you lots of love and best wishes. I know it's not much but if there is anything anyone can do for you we are here!! I know it's only a chat if u need it but I'm sure all these fabulous ladies and my self will be happy to help in any way we can :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Smartie : yeah it's been tough to get caught back up, especially as I've tried doing it all on a phone instead of PC. 
I didn't even know they did sweeps till you were over due but I have seen lots of ladies post that they have had them much sooner! I hope I don't have to do either but I'd rather a stretch and sweep than a full blown induction! Thought petrifies me. And that A LOT of ladies that have an induction have to go on to have a c section! Really will not be impressed!
She's been low and engaged since about 35weeks so hoping that's a good sign but I know in reality it means nothing :( 
This last few weeks is going to be the longest!
Ordered a belly casting kit and it's arrived today so think me and OH are going to attempt it at some point in next day or two.....just in case!

I'd Defo be coming to an arrangement regarding DD and get down to it again tonight, especially if you feel it's helping haha


----------



## treeroot

Jo, I'm so sorry you had to share this news. I know there's nothing we can say. You are going to be a great mom to those two little girls, I hope they're doing well. :cry::hugs:


----------



## treeroot

Miley, I hope all is well and your section goes smoothly.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Being on the phone while on here feels a task and half to reply. 

Stretch and sweeps really aren't that bad. I wouldn't even say they were uncomfortable either like a few people make out. It really does give a kick start, if done properly. They're more laid back with giving them earlier after a first pregnancy as your cervix doesn't return to its 100% self so will have more of an effect. I feel for the ones who are induced as it's supposed to be more painful than natural, instant contractions instead of progressive. 
The casting should be fun! Some nice bonding time for you both as well. 

I'll consider another c-section now if it comes to it as OH will get to have 4 weeks paternity. Originally it was 2 weeks which was a reason I didn't want to pursue - The thought of having her next Saturday, 2 weeks "help" and doing school runs with DD1 would be far too much for me. The thought still scares me though. Will be seeing my consultant for induction at 40+3 but I can only labour for so long with it until I'll go into theatre. Still no appointment for my 36w one :/

It's awkward with positioning, I only found it comfortable spooning but it didn't feel like it was doing the full job, my fat arse getting in the way :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

My fat arse gets in the way every time but since my bump got bigger OH calls me duck arse now cos I look like a rubber duckie from the bum up haha


----------



## treeroot

SmartieMeUp said:


> Stretch and sweeps really aren't that bad. I wouldn't even say they were uncomfortable either like a few people make out.

I'm sure it's uncomfortable for some! Everyone's body is so different, and would also depend on how far she's progressed. 
I only had a check today and found it quite uncomfortable.

That's awesome that your OH will have a couple extra weeks!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I don't know how common internals are here before your admitted on the labour ward. The midwives don't do them as far as I know at appointments untill ur late and it's a sweep


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Pink - :haha: That's brilliant!!

Tree - True. What makes them feel worse is that people can't relax while one is being done. But if the woman's cervix isn't physically ready then they won't go ahead with one. I'd say having an interal/speculum is 10x more uncomfortable. 

Yeah his boss was having a talk with him after we announced the new baby saying how he feels 2 weeks is never enough time off (has children of his own). So he gets 3 weeks full pay (taking a few holiday days from last year) and 1 week 90% pay.


----------



## mdscpa

Car seat is installed!!!! :yipee: sorry it's a bit dark DH installed it after washing and vaccuming the car and it's almost midnight now.

https://i58.tinypic.com/kf59y0.jpg

Jo - sending you my condolences.... No words can ease the pain but my prayers are with you and your family and may your two girls continue to grow and be healthy.

Will try to catch up with you ladies when i can and thanks...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Smartie*
Thanks for the compliments :hugs:

Glad you got to DTD and hopefully you can keep it up to start labour. Cannot wait for your 38weeks bump pic

*Pink*
DH calls me fatty but in a loving way so I'll take it... duck ass though :haha: 

Clothes are finallly dry and will pack them away tomorrow. Then shelf goes up and teddy bears painted against the wall. So hopefully we'll have the nursery completely done by the end of the weekend.
I have loads of sleeping, reading and suduko to keep me busy so I'm enjoying ML now 

I would keep the appointment at the midwife too. I find it strange that they would tell you to not go till after your due date as I am being seen weekly since last week.

*DoodleDoo*
Thanks for the advice on the bouncing. Hoping I'll get the same results

*Jo77*
I am so so sorry to read your news :nope: I wish I knew what to say to help you but I know words won't bring much comfort to you now. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers and hope that you will be okay :hugs: Again I'm so sorry. You lost your boy but Heaven gained an angel and he'll always be with you!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wunna : I was under the impression that after a certain week you were seen on a weekly basis. 
Aww bet you can't wait to get nursery complety finished! 
Oh I love suduko but got out the habit of it. Should start back really as it really helps with the OCD believe it or not! 

Mdscpa : Yayyyy :happydance: looking great 

Smartie : that's great that DH's boss has listened and sorted something! I bloody hate getting the speculum thing, when I went in last time and they did the test for labour they couldn't even use lubricant as it would interfere with the test. Was aggony


----------



## nilllabean26

aww jo . ty for taking the time to come on here . i csnt imagine how you are feeling right now, and im sorry to hear about your babyboy .i know its easier said than done, but stay strong and im praying for you and your family


Jo77 said:


> It is with a heavy heart I have to inform you that our beautiful boy, our first born child, Alec Henry passed away on June 2nd.
> 
> We were so blessed to have 6 days with our son. He became very poorly during the morning of the 31st and fought a couragious battle.
> 
> I will be with you when I can but until then, I send my love, well wishes and congratulations to you all.




pink_phoenix said:


> Finally managed to get a bump pic. So hard with out a mirror haha and not a clue what way it's going to be. Prob upside own as I had to take it with my front facing camera on my phone haha!
> Feel huge now, had to get OH to get me out of the bath yesterday, and I walk like John Wayne for sure haha
> View attachment 873527
> 
> Ruby doo is massive now too and struggling to get more than 2 feet away from her with out her crying. Only time I get to chill is when she's asleep haha! But suppose it's getting us used to what's to come with little one
> View attachment 873529

wow pink! so big. i cant believe how big shes gotten so fst. and nice bump

nicecrseat mdscpa


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I forgot to say how cool your bump is looking Pink :blush:

Yip, I love Suduko, I bought a few books on special once giving me a total of about 1500 puzzles :rofl: Sit on my gym ball, bounce and play. 

FX my new phone comes today! I'm so excited :wohoo:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww thanks nilla, bump has well and truly taken over my body now haha! I love it but I'm so ready to swap it for baby ha!
How are you and abel doing? Hope he's coming on well :hugs:

Wunna : wow uve just given me the best idea for when I'm in hospital, gonna get some puzzle books and Defo route out my bounce ball thingy-me-bob 

Feeling worse and worse every morning now and yesterday started to struggle eating full portions of food again, hoping maybe she's chilled on her growing now so she's not actually gonna be massive ha ha 
Rolled right onto my stomach in my sleep and it was aggony, woke me straight up tho so hoping I've not done any harm :( 
Sooooo tired. Feel like I could sleep for days
Really hope she's here soon


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry you aren't feeling so great at the moment, I'm sure all is fine with baby girl though. 

My nausea is coming back again every now and again. Sucks :( Also my new phone is coming on Monday only... Urgh I really was super excited for it to come today.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ment to ask about ur new phone hun, what is it you have ordered? 
Takes me ages to reply now cos I'm always checking back at reply so I don't miss anything!! And still do haha! 
Aww no I hope the nausea isn't too bad. I had a week it popped back up around 28weeks and it was awful. Defo think the later it is the worse. It gets


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Samsung Galaxy Core or something like that. Actuall glad it's not coming now because I just got into bed! 14h00 and I feel like shite!!! 

At first I was happy about being able to poop but now my tummy feels funny and I've thrown up a few times already. Nausea really is lingering. I know it's all preggy related as it def does not feel like a stomache bug. Going to see if I feel better after napping :( I sure hope so!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww no :hugs: you get some good rest. 
I had a funny turn when I went in to be assesed a few weeks ago. I felt like I was gonna be sick and struggled getting off the toilet but they just put it down to a bug. It most certainly wasn't tho, think my body had just spat it's dummy out if I'm honest. 
Hope u feel better
The new Samsungs are ment to be great, Defo think their leading the market at the minute. I had an s3 a while ago before I got ill and lost all the feeling in my hands but if I could still use touch screen I'd Defo still have some sort of samsung


----------



## smoore

Jo77 - I'm so sorry! 

I lost my son (first pregnancy) at around 30 weeks. There are truly no words that will make you feel better right now, and I wish there were. I wish I could give you a magic button. You are going to have a ton of conflicting feelings between having your girls and grieving your son. I urge you to get some proper care emotionally from the get go. 

I'm not sure where you are located, but in the United States there is an organization called Share. They have support groups all over the country, and it would be a great place for you to get some footing and meet people who have also been through pregnancy & infant loss. 

Please feel free to private message me if you need to chat. I have not been through the same thing, but my heart knows grief. Huge hugs!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink, in the process of waking up now. Will see how it goes. 
Nap was nice though :D

I was looking at getting an Iphone but after family and friends gave their personal reviews I decided to go with the Samsung. 
I love my Blackberry and all but dh is having major problems with his phone that doesn't want to charge anymore and it is such an old thing anyway. I decided to find out if I could upgrade on my contract and then he can have the Blackberry. The bb is like 1 year old and in great condition so we both are getting new phones :haha:


----------



## MissFox

I'm so sorry to hear Jo. Sending you much love. 

Miley- have they been monitoring for rupture? Hope your csection goes well!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I had an iPhone for a while but never again! 
Got all the family off them and onto samsung galaxy notes. Mum and dad love them haha!
Hope you feel better after ur nap


----------



## nilllabean26

im sure you are ;) 

im super pissed. and would like to pursue suing the pharmacy. Abel was discharged in my care fromt he hospital WITHOUT the medications in my posession because they trusted i would pick them up( my pharmacy did not have meds in until after 2 pm that were requessted for monday pickup and abels discharge was before that. 

anywho, for the past four days, ive noticed his stools lessen, and his vomit staining sheets. today he changed colors annd vomited all of his meds, so i contacted his case manager and she told me to just spread his meds out. I told her the instructions already have me giving it to him twice a day 1 ml. .She told me that that amount was way too large for a baby his size. To make a long story short, ive been giving him 2 mls a day and have been tripling his dosage because the pharacy screwed up.

i spoe with the pharmacist and her ffirst excuse was that the fax was hard to read so she just went with what normal babies are usually given!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

next she said the day i came in with the baby, it was fainign and she felt bad for me and wanted me to hurry and go home.

thats no excuse to not contact the hospital if you cant understand the dosage of medication. She offered me a giftcard -_-


im also confused as to how the case manager caught this in one email, but an hour long appt with his pediaatrician,he didnt question the dosage and my babys size at all?!

i was super scared and it gave me a whole bunch of anxiety. other than that, im loving having him home. hes quite a character.

weve been also still trying to get the home ready. our pqrents are coming to visit next week so lets see how that pans out lol. 

any of yor inlaws staying with you guys for a while?




pink_phoenix said:


> Aww thanks nilla, bump has well and truly taken over my body now haha! I love it but I'm so ready to swap it for baby ha!
> How are you and abel doing? Hope he's coming on well :hugs:
> 
> Wunna : wow uve just given me the best idea for when I'm in hospital, gonna get some puzzle books and Defo route out my bounce ball thingy-me-bob
> 
> Feeling worse and worse every morning now and yesterday started to struggle eating full portions of food again, hoping maybe she's chilled on her growing now so she's not actually gonna be massive ha ha
> Rolled right onto my stomach in my sleep and it was aggony, woke me straight up tho so hoping I've not done any harm :(
> Sooooo tired. Feel like I could sleep for days
> Really hope she's here soon


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Oooh mdspca! Does it make things more real driving with a car seat in the back?! 

Are they classing this as your first pregnancy, Pink? You should be on a weekly appointment from 37 weeks and if need be have home visits instead of clinic. I'm sure she will be fine, has plenty of water to squish into - sleep with pillows at your side to prevent it and it'll support your bumps a little more. 

38w - FH 33w (self measured so could be misguided) i'm so square shaped from the front.
https://i.imgur.com/rTljTAP.jpg


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Wow nilla, how irresponsible! I'm surprised they didn't give you all the meds when he was discharged and then had them prescribed for the future. Did they not even offer to have a HV/MW out to your house to help give Abel the dosages for you either? That is a very foul move and possible threatening scenario for an OD, I hope his ammune system picks up to kick off the side effects he's had. 

I live 15 doors away (next street) from MIL/FIL, 10 min walk from eldest SIL and 20 min walk from youngest SIL so no reason to stay. I have one of my sisters coming in July to stay for a few days.


----------



## mdscpa

Great low bumps Pink and Smartie.... <3 <3 <3

Happy 38 Weeks, Smartie.

Pink and Wunna - So sorry your feeling sick again..... Sure it's just the wonky hormones playing with your body... Hope you ladies feel better soon.

Nilla - That's just not so right.... Hope you get it all sorted out soon.

AFM, i have timed my BH this morning since they're getting longer and stronger. Maybe it's the start... :wacko: Still they're far apart but more frequent than before.

https://i60.tinypic.com/fxh6ae.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah smartie it's classed as my first. They said cos I've had consultant apointments around the same time there's no point doing both but not seen MW since 34 weeks. Next time will be 39weeks but consultant told me not to see her till day after due date that I'm not all that happy about as that's over 2 weeks away and I'm not convinced they've got that's she's gonna be massive right, for starters the ultrasound tech said she was just what she should be for gestation and then the chart the consultant looked at was my FH not babies growth. Really pissed off with it all now! So going to keep MW appointment and talk to her about it and If needs be ask for a sweep at 39 weeks instead of after due date. I really don't wanna be induced as I can't have pretty much any form of pain relief and know it also raises the chances of needing c section. And if that clowns got it in his head she's gonna be big I've got this awful feeling that's what he's gonna try and push for!

Nilla I'm so shocked at the treatment you've had! I'm actually speachless........but I will say if I was in your position I most certainly would be perusing a very serious complaint against the pharmacy. 
I really hope it's sorted for you and your little prince gets everything he needs


----------



## nilllabean26

good luck if it is the start mdscpa!


and yes smartie. the nurse was supposed to come to my house on wed, but that was his pediatrician appt and she said she wouldnt double book the same day.. then the next avaiable nurse called me on thursday night super late for friday so i missed that. I have an appointmet on monday and abel on tue, so next available day is wed. the nurse practioner from the hospital asked me the same thing.. she said they wouldve spotted it. if thats the case, his doc shouldve spotted it as well. 

his stools are looking better, as well as his color and no vomiting episodes, so thats good.


nice bump. you and pink have some cool artistic looking bumps.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY-d46-gPMI
i just did this today. not as good as her though lol. he loved it so much.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Nilla : I love that video, not sure how confident I'd feel doing it my self but they sure look like they enjoy it! And love that Abel enjoyed it hun and that he seems to be getting better. 
My bump looks ok in pictures but not so great in the flesh, lost of stretch marks and spots coming up! Looks like a constellations chart haha. 

Mdscpa only just seen ur post hun, sorry, was posted at the same time as mine haha! 
Hope they progress onto something for you, Defo looks promising. 
Yeah bumps that low feels like it's gonna rest on my knees when I sit down haha!
Getting them pains constantly up in my flower now where she must be getting lower and lower and back is sore today, can barely move :(


----------



## pink_phoenix

My tummy has been hard continuously for about 15mins and was getting pains up my bum and up my bits, had back ache all day and now tummy has relaxed baby is going nuts! 
Could this be the start of something or am I getting my hopes up


----------



## kit603

I'll go back and read people's updates again later because I've not been online for about a week, but just thought I'd let you all know my baby is here  

He arrived safely by c-section last night at 22.32 weighing an astonishing 10lb 8oz! I'll update with more info later. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mdscpa

Congratulations Kit. He is so beautiful.. <3 <3 <3 His cheeks, lips, chin everything about him is perfect. :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats Kit! What an adorable little man :D


----------



## mdscpa

Contractions is still irregular.... I still have a looooooong days go... :(

https://i62.tinypic.com/ma9aw8.jpg


----------



## treeroot

kit603 said:


> He arrived safely by c-section last night at 22.32 weighing an astonishing 10lb 8oz! I'll update with more info later. X

Fantastic! Congrats kit!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm starting to wonder about my body at the moment... The following will be TMI for sure so read at your own risk :haha:

Since Friday I've really had this CONSTANT urge to go poo. I couldn't and after many trips to the loo I eventually managed to get the "bum plug" out :rofl:

Anyway since then I've still had the constant urge to go and it has become softer and softer up until now where I kind of have a very soft runny tummy but not completely. 

I've had lower back ache since Friday night as well which I thought could be due to cleaning. I just went to the loo again and after wiping I had some pink on the tp so putting all my symptoms together I'm wondering how much longer I'll have...

1. Back ache
2. Bowels cleaning
3. Pink when wiping

No contractions to mention or at least none that are stronger than your normal BH. I nested like crazy in the nursery now so hospital bags are ready, clothes are packed away and we just need to
- install panel heater
- put up shelf
- pain teddies on wall
- vacuum after drilling is done

If baby should come before the above stuff is done I'll be totally fine too so in a way I'm ready :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ooooh sounds promising wunna! 
I've been similar apart from the pink on TP. But Defo had a constant urge to go toilet and also horrific back ache. 
Tummy is also sore, heavy and Rock hard a lot


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm probably overthinking it because I'm so close now that I'm probably going to think every flipping twinge is the start of labour :haha:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Congratulations Kit! 

Sounds super promising, Wunna! Although you need to stay active to let gravity take over, you need to rest too! That twinge could be labour though, exciting times! 

Felt so shitty today, washed and hung my maternity clothes in the garden, and then I needed to find something to wear to go to SIL's to drop DD off. I had to force myself into pre-pregnancy clothes (jeggings and a vest top as they were stretchy but couldn't get past my thighs) then I just cried went upstairs and put a nightie on, OH took her on his own. I only fit in 1 pair of maternity trousers, my legs are too fat for the others now and my tops are all too tight or I'm exposing the bottom of my bump. So I've bought 2 maxi dresses, an oversized top in a bigger size and a pair of maternity leggings from eBay. At least they're wearable during the Summer weather and definitely be comfortable.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is the one thing I could not have done without... Comfy preggy pants.

Sorry you felt shitty and hoping that the retail therapy helped to lift your spirits.

I don't mind going into labour sooner... Just after tomorrow so that I can get my phone delivered :rofl:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I feel the most comfiest in PJ's. So loose and airy. I get bored of having to wear the same trousers over again and the band is that stretched on them now, they just roll or fall under my bump. I do have some jeggings in a bigger size but the band digs into my scar and it's painful. I'm not a dress-y person, and feel gutted I'm buying at the end of the pregnancy and seemed to be a waste if I got maternity.

Haha, holding off labour for your phone. It'll be sod's law if you go into labour tonight and phone gets delivered tomorrow night ;)


----------



## mdscpa

Sounds promising wunna.... Hope it's the start or it picks up... I'm just so jealous with your "bum plug" out!!!! :cry: i have been trying my best but there's really nothing.... I did release some air afterwards that gave me some relief. My urge to poo didn't stop and it always happens when im having contractions. Im having a bery bad backache and contractions are making it worst like i said in whatsapp i could barely di my duck walk when it happens. 

Oh, you're so funny about your phone.... :rofl:


Here's this afternoon's timing. From 3:30 - 4:50pm. They're more regular/consistent than yesterday's.

https://i58.tinypic.com/20p82sj.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Smartie, don't feel bad about your dresses! Maxi dresses are so awesome and you'll be able to wear them after baby is here to and you'll be comfy with nothing aggrivating your scar etc. Good purchases in my opinion :D

Md, I'm really so excited about your strong contractions and hoping that this is it and Adam comes soon. I wish you could get more than just wind relief though. I cannot imagine having painful contractions on top of constipation! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Hoping these are contractions and not due to constipations.. :rofl:


----------



## treeroot

Well, I'll be "officially" overdue after today. I don't mind, but I don't want to be induced, so things would be much less stressful if baby could arrive sometime next week.

I hope everyone starts to feel better :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MD, either way you'll be having something soon - a baby or a poo :rofl:

Tree, I hope baby decides to come so that you won't be induced! Did they say until when they'll let you go before inducing? Have you tried any of the natural inductions that apparently work for some ladies like bd, nipple stimulation etc?


----------



## mdscpa

You're absolutely right Wunna but im praying they dont come at the same time. :rofl:

Treeroot, hoping you wont need an induction and your labor starts naturally soon. Have you tried anything to try to induce labor?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wunna : I Defo got the bum plug feeling. And now I can't stop going! 
I do find pooing brings on contractions, or tightenings atleast!
Hoping your phone turns out to be a good one after this wait haha

Hope they are contractions for you mdscpa and your little prince is here soon!

Aww treeroot I hope baby arrives this week for you, I'm dreading going overdue to so Defo get u there!!

Awww smartie I know how u feel, I found some old clothes while moving and thought they would fit as OH is always going on I've lost weight from the rest of my body but they didn't fit so really spat my dummy out!! I know I'm pregnant and bound top put on weight but doesn't mean I have to be happy about it :'( 
U look very petite on your pictures tho so I'd imagine the tinyest bit extra must seem like loads where I've put a stone and half on and can barely see the difference!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh and I've tried some of the natural labour inducing tricks and up to now nothing haha!
Tried nipple stimulation, shed loads of walking, BDing, acupressure points, hot baths!

Keep meaning to try the walking up the stairs side ways but forget haha! And can't for the life of me remember what I've done with my gym ball..
Went for a tour round the hospital today where I'll go for baby and both me and OH were pretty happy with it, just need her to come now.
And just got two massive bin liners full of clothes and a moses basket off my best friend so more stuff to sort to keep me occupied haha.....for now


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 38 weeks Pink... FX the side ways walk on the stairs will do the trick....

AFM, this morning's contraction ranges from 6-8 mins apart... Hoping it stays that way or it picks up.

https://i61.tinypic.com/2ijqmpg.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Any progress MD??


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I FINALLY FINISHED THE NURSERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

Between being extremely tired and horrible lower back ache going into my tailbone DH helped me and the nursery is now finished :D

https://i.imgur.com/AbZfKMhl.jpg

I know I said I wanted teddy bears painted on the wall. I changed my mind again as I've got all these paintings DH did (abstract ones) and they have blue colours in. I thought it much better to hang them instead of letting his talent gather dust. I LOVE IT!!! <3

https://i.imgur.com/PkwVV9kl.jpg

The brown cupboard was hand made by DH's grand father :D The white shelf against the wall to hang tiny outfits was made by DH

https://i.imgur.com/1gwkyP6l.jpg

Family Crib: BIL (45 years old) slept in the crib, DH (43) slept in it and both of BIL's boys slept in it as well. Next in line is Matthew :D

https://i.imgur.com/M7GEYXa.jpg

Changing table and shelf

https://i.imgur.com/Eov30pu.jpg

I feel great now that the room is done and hospital bags are ready!! Now tomorrow I'll do the laundry and some cleaning. I'm not able to do as much as I use to which annoys me sometimes but hey, I'm growing a baby so I'm doing enough!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ahhh I forgot to do it again!! Keep thinking next time I go up stairs I'll go side ways, then forget haha! Baby brain has a lot to answer for!
Hope ur contractions get better and progress!:D
Finally got round to doing my belly cast this morning, it's currently setting in the bath haha


Just going to sand it down and then paint it once dry properly!

Aww wunna nursery looks amazing! Bet ur glad it's done.
I love the pics over the cot and the furniture is beautiful. 
I've just finished washing and drying the bag of 1st size and new born stuff my friend gave me yesterday so gonna go and see if I can fit it in the baby's room haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love your cast Pink :D
Cannot wait to see it when it is done :dance:

Maybe write down on a paper now to go up the stairs side ways. When you go down stick it at the bottom of the stairs and that way you won't forget!! Need my fix of baby pics!!


----------



## Sarah1508

Firstly congrats kit he is just perfect! <3 

Secondly anyone else had their babies!? I hate not having wifi! Missing all the updates on here :brat: only managing to post just now because I am at the hospital waiting to have a sweep.... :S and honnestly I am shitting myself :dohh: :haha: I never had to have a sweep with Kian so the unknown is slightly terrifying me! Anyone else had one done? Was it just awfull? Not sure why I'm even asking as the next time I get online here will probably be after its done :dohh: 

I hope everyone is doing well :flower: and please keep your fingers and toes and everything else crossed for me that it works!! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats to hitting 39w Sarah.... I'm sorry but i can't help you with the sweep. Only idea i have was from the internet... :haha: But im crossing everything for you that it helps bring your LO very soon..... And i hope it doesn't hurt as hell....


----------



## smoore

I go in today at 3:10, about three hours from now, to find out if I'm being induced tonight or tomorrow! Eek! Either way baby will be here this week. :)


----------



## MissFox

Congrats on having your LO kit!!!

I was constipated for 4 days before Rubh was born so I know how you ladies feel! Once I started having some pink when wiping my water broke shortly after. This time I had the constant need to poo feeling for DAYS and had a couple days of everything going straight through me. I even pooped during labor but not while pushing. Ok, I may have pooped while pushing but I don't know. If I did it wasn't much because I had been pooing nonstop for 2 days! 
I'm getting antsy waiting for more babies!!! Miss Charlie is 8 days old already! She has been sleeping amazingly the last two nights (only waking once to nurse- then back out until I wake up- nurse again and stays asleep). She sleeps better than my toddler!
We went camping from Friday- Sunday and now I've got to get the house back in order. But it was fun to relax at the lake.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck for today's appointment smoore..... :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oooh lots going on today :D 

Sarah: I'm in for a sweep in a week or so and when I looked up it said it's ment to be more uncomfortable than painful, something similar to a smear or having a speculum in. Key is to relax apparently which I know is easier said than done
Got every thing crossed for u :hugs:

Smoore: ohhh so exciting, hope it goes well for you when you go in and they pick which ever is best for you and little one, keep us updated if u can. Can't wait for more june baby's to arrive :happydance: 

Wunna : haha that's not a bad idea, been for a long(ish) walk with the dog and my back ache has spread right across now instead of one side, also tmi but do u ever feel ur bump get sore when your wiping after using the bathroom, I just can't reach and if I try to I'm in agony!! Thought maybe it was to do with BM but just can't tell!
Lots of shooty pains up my bits again aswell!!
How are you feeling? Bet your exhausted after sorting the nursery haha

Mdscpa : any more progression on ur contractions? Really getting close for us all now, I can't wait to see how close all the little ones arrive :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww miss fox, she looks like a little angel, so so precious :cloud9:


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Miss Charlie..... So beautiful.... I have been constipated for 4 days now so i hope that's a good sign for me... But wanted to take a poo before labour happens as i don't want to release everything i hold for few days while giving birth but if that happens i know people in the room won't be surprised... :rofl: I know they've seen that before.... :haha:

As to contractions, they're getting closer... The shortest intervals (green ones) were painful.. The first (lowest portion) was when i started timing again from the morning's.

https://i57.tinypic.com/hsrf9g.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow there really close now arnt they!! How are you feeling in your self? Does it feel like it's time?

Ohhhh I'm so excited haha

My constipation coming and going but actually hurts now when I sit on the toilet and relax everything. I think my body is starting to struggle now. Considering speaking to the midwife tomorrow for some advice, think I'll actually struggle to walk in the next day or two, was my biggest fear about getting pregnant was that I'd lose what I had left of my mobility and it finally feels as though I'm going to


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah1508 said:


> Firstly congrats kit he is just perfect! <3
> 
> Secondly anyone else had their babies!? I hate not having wifi! Missing all the updates on here :brat: only managing to post just now because I am at the hospital waiting to have a sweep.... :S and honnestly I am shitting myself :dohh: :haha: I never had to have a sweep with Kian so the unknown is slightly terrifying me! Anyone else had one done? Was it just awfull? Not sure why I'm even asking as the next time I get online here will probably be after its done :dohh:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well :flower: and please keep your fingers and toes and everything else crossed for me that it works!! :haha:

You've probalby had the sweep by now - hoping it wasn't too bad. :yipee: Baby will be here soon!

Happy 39 Weeks



smoore said:


> I go in today at 3:10, about three hours from now, to find out if I'm being induced tonight or tomorrow! Eek! Either way baby will be here this week. :)

Good luck Smoore!!! I'm sure all will go great :flower:



MissFox said:


> Congrats on having your LO kit!!!
> 
> I was constipated for 4 days before Rubh was born so I know how you ladies feel! Once I started having some pink when wiping my water broke shortly after. This time I had the constant need to poo feeling for DAYS and had a couple days of everything going straight through me. I even pooped during labor but not while pushing. Ok, I may have pooped while pushing but I don't know. If I did it wasn't much because I had been pooing nonstop for 2 days!
> I'm getting antsy waiting for more babies!!! Miss Charlie is 8 days old already! She has been sleeping amazingly the last two nights (only waking once to nurse- then back out until I wake up- nurse again and stays asleep). She sleeps better than my toddler!
> We went camping from Friday- Sunday and now I've got to get the house back in order. But it was fun to relax at the lake.

She is soooo beautifu!!! Glad that she isn't sleep depriving you :happydance:

I'm wondering about my pooing and pink wipe now :haha: I've been wiping like crazy but no more pink.... we'll see



pink_phoenix said:


> Oooh lots going on today :D
> 
> Sarah: I'm in for a sweep in a week or so and when I looked up it said it's ment to be more uncomfortable than painful, something similar to a smear or having a speculum in. Key is to relax apparently which I know is easier said than done
> Got every thing crossed for u :hugs:
> 
> Smoore: ohhh so exciting, hope it goes well for you when you go in and they pick which ever is best for you and little one, keep us updated if u can. Can't wait for more june baby's to arrive :happydance:
> 
> Wunna : haha that's not a bad idea, been for a long(ish) walk with the dog and my back ache has spread right across now instead of one side, also tmi but do u ever feel ur bump get sore when your wiping after using the bathroom, I just can't reach and if I try to I'm in agony!! Thought maybe it was to do with BM but just can't tell!
> Lots of shooty pains up my bits again aswell!!
> How are you feeling? Bet your exhausted after sorting the nursery haha
> 
> Mdscpa : any more progression on ur contractions? Really getting close for us all now, I can't wait to see how close all the little ones arrive :D

I don't think it is a BMI thing hun.... I sometimes struggle with the wiping too!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Some of the photos that my sister took this weekend at 37 Weeks :D

https://i.imgur.com/lE8o9jim.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/aqT8ALZl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Mg48SNVl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4rtToV4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/cNlHZNe.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/LqvAjPNl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nDBcG5xl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/yLIKgKql.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ezR6nSY.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/uM0ws5vl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/rC2GReUl.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awwww beautiful pictures!! 
I love the ones where your laughing, really puts your personality across, can imagine u and DH just laugh all the time. It's lovely to see


----------



## pink_phoenix

And struggling to wipe.....#PregnantProblems or what haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip pregnancy problems :haha:

We laugh a lot but we also have our ups and downs - I hate the downs :( We always manage to get back up again.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think that's the key tho isn't it, admitting no one is perfect but knowing how to get thru the hard times together


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is very true!

I hope you and OH are doing better? :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

It's a bit better than it was but he's the kind to ignore stuff and hope it goes away. Like most other blokes I think. I'm all honesty my main priority is baby so gotta understand where he's coming from with his kids I suppose 
Stuffed my face a bit to much on take a way as last kinda treat before baby arrives and now I think I'm gonna throw up or poo and not be able to stop :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad it is going somewhat better :D

I literally stuff my face too much these days as well. Hey we need to carb load for the labour marathon :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I have the odd day where I can't stop eating but most of the time now I'm trying to keep myself busy I could go all day with out eating with out realising. OH reminds me all the time haha. I think the over eating the other week was from a growth spurt for her but we will see when she finally arrives wether she's as big as they claim. I can't see it but only time will tell. My guess would be 7 1/2 - 8lbs when she gets here but what do I know haha


----------



## smoore

We will report to the hospital tomorrow evening at 6pm and then doctor will break my water Wednesday morning! Excited to have a plan and ready to meet this little girl!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Smoore :happydance: 

I cannot imagine how cool it must be to know that by Wednesday you'll be loving up your little girl!!


----------



## mdscpa

That's great news smoore.... :dance: Praying everything goes smoothly and you and your little girl will be safe.


----------



## pink_phoenix

:happydance: Yayyyy smoore that's amazing. Wishing you the very best and hope LO arrives safe and sound xx
Only a tiny bit jealous over here like...........but glad ur finally getting to meet ur LO ha ha


----------



## smoore

Thank you everyone! I'm nervous and oh so ready to get her here safely! It still doesn't seem real after our late loss last time that she is coming home with us! I can't wait to hold her in my arms!


----------



## treeroot

What kind of camping did you do MissFox? In a tent? In a park? How did you manage with a one week old baby?


I hope all goes well smoore! And same to you Sarah :)


I'm going to hold out as long as I can to avoid any medical inductions. I have my first NST and bio-physical this Friday (a few days early) so we'll make a plan from there. If the doctors thinks a sweep would be helpful I may opt for one then; I think my midwife feels that the sweeps will help move things along, but I figured I'd at least wait until Friday (40+5).
Or maybe I won't make it till Friday :) Could be a long week


----------



## MissFox

We went camping in a tent at a campground at the lake. It was warm so we weren't too cold at night. I coslept with the baby and my husband to keep her the warmest. I also brought the rock and play as well as bouncy chair. Hubby was awesome and I didn't have to do much. We went with our friends who had their baby two days before I did and their two older children. Really the guys were just great at letting us be moms to the new babies. All of our kids have gone camping within two months of birth- this was the earliest by far! Though I think it being my third really helped lol


Hope the induction goes smoothly! 

As far as sweeps go- I've had them with each kid and they aren't too bad :)


----------



## treeroot

MissFox said:


> We went camping in a tent at a campground at the lake. It was warm so we weren't too cold at night. I coslept with the baby and my husband to keep her the warmest. I also brought the rock and play as well as bouncy chair. Hubby was awesome and I didn't have to do much. We went with our friends who had their baby two days before I did and their two older children. Really the guys were just great at letting us be moms to the new babies. All of our kids have gone camping within two months of birth- this was the earliest by far! Though I think it being my third really helped lol

Awesome! I really want to take my baby camping as soon as possible, but this being my first I figured I'd probably have a lot to learn/get adjusted to at home first.


----------



## MissFox

My oldest was 6 weeks. It was a very cold weekend too. We struggled at night to keep her warm. It is doable. I wouldn't have gone with a 5 day old if I wasn't already comfortable with it. We also used to live off the grid in the middle of the woods so we basically lived camping for a couple years


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow that's amazing that you had such a great time camping with a new born baby, really take my hat off to you. I've only been a twice with OH's older children and man was it tough! Air bed popped so slept on the ground and hadn't been out of surgery long so body really took a battering. 
Think next time it will be a caravan haha! Or some glamping in yurts or tipees haha 

Hoping all goes well for you today smoore, I'm so excited for more pics and baby stories haha

Tree root : I really wanna stay away from medical induction too, the thought petrifies me, although my best friend had all her 3 by induction with nothing more than paracetamol and a few gulps of gas and air at the end! Although she said it made her vomit but also made baby arrive in 4mins haha! 

My consultant suggested not seeing MW now till day after I'm due for a sweep if needs be but got an appointment booked for the 15 that I actually plan on keeping and asking for a sweep then, if my body holds up that long, struggled to get up the stairs and into bed last night, body has really given up on me, strange to get such bad pain and a feeling of numbness at the same time. 
I joked yesterday with a friend that I'm suprised I haven't needed a wheel chair up to now, as with my disability I really thought it could be a possibility at some point, think that time might be now


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey :hi: just a quick update to say that baby is finally here! Well when I say finally the labour was actually scarily quick! Too tired to work it out but it was only about 4 hours! :shock: she was born at 6:38 am and weighs a tiny 6.05lb <3 I will update more but probably in a few days time haha , I hope everyone else is doing okay <3 

Here she is Lily Marie Daly <3 I'm so so in love already <3

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/661/0nSvH6.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: New PERFECT baby!!!!! Congratulations Sarah.... So happy everything went well.... Lily Marie Daly is so beautiful.... <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

smoore said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm nervous and oh so ready to get her here safely! It still doesn't seem real after our late loss last time that she is coming home with us! I can't wait to hold her in my arms!

I would be nervous too but I'm sure excitement will totally take over. Good luck for today :flower:



treeroot said:


> What kind of camping did you do MissFox? In a tent? In a park? How did you manage with a one week old baby?
> 
> 
> I hope all goes well smoore! And same to you Sarah :)
> 
> 
> I'm going to hold out as long as I can to avoid any medical inductions. I have my first NST and bio-physical this Friday (a few days early) so we'll make a plan from there. If the doctors thinks a sweep would be helpful I may opt for one then; I think my midwife feels that the sweeps will help move things along, but I figured I'd at least wait until Friday (40+5).
> Or maybe I won't make it till Friday :) Could be a long week

I also want to avoid medical inductions. I've seen good stories about them but I've seen more where it ended in c-sections because the mom's body just wasn't ready to have the baby yet.

Hopefully you won't need to wait till Friday - come on baby :dance:



MissFox said:


> We went camping in a tent at a campground at the lake. It was warm so we weren't too cold at night. I coslept with the baby and my husband to keep her the warmest. I also brought the rock and play as well as bouncy chair. Hubby was awesome and I didn't have to do much. We went with our friends who had their baby two days before I did and their two older children. Really the guys were just great at letting us be moms to the new babies. All of our kids have gone camping within two months of birth- this was the earliest by far! Though I think it being my third really helped lol
> 
> Hope the induction goes smoothly!
> 
> As far as sweeps go- I've had them with each kid and they aren't too bad :)

That sounds amazing!!! I love camping minus spiders of course :haha:



pink_phoenix said:


> Wow that's amazing that you had such a great time camping with a new born baby, really take my hat off to you. I've only been a twice with OH's older children and man was it tough! Air bed popped so slept on the ground and hadn't been out of surgery long so body really took a battering.
> Think next time it will be a caravan haha! Or some glamping in yurts or tipees haha
> 
> Hoping all goes well for you today smoore, I'm so excited for more pics and baby stories haha
> 
> Tree root : I really wanna stay away from medical induction too, the thought petrifies me, although my best friend had all her 3 by induction with nothing more than paracetamol and a few gulps of gas and air at the end! Although she said it made her vomit but also made baby arrive in 4mins haha!
> 
> My consultant suggested not seeing MW now till day after I'm due for a sweep if needs be but got an appointment booked for the 15 that I actually plan on keeping and asking for a sweep then, if my body holds up that long, struggled to get up the stairs and into bed last night, body has really given up on me, strange to get such bad pain and a feeling of numbness at the same time.
> I joked yesterday with a friend that I'm suprised I haven't needed a wheel chair up to now, as with my disability I really thought it could be a possibility at some point, think that time might be now

You are a trooper, Pink!! :hugs:

Oh and when you went up the stairs did you do it sideways?? :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM:
Having side stitch pains today on my right side. It is there constantly so I'm assuming that the source of the pain is maybe the way Matthew is lying.

I tried to lie down to see if it would get better and OMG did I think I was going to die! It hurt like crazy so got up as fast as I could.

I got somebody to help me clean the house today and she is AMAZING! I will love her forever for helping. I did all the laundry and probably overdid it there as the pain started getting worse after that. She is helping with moving furniture, dusting, deep cleaning etc. 

So by the end of the day the nursery is done already, my cell phone will be here and the house will be spotless! Then all I have to do is relax :sleep:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sarah1508 said:


> Hey :hi: just a quick update to say that baby is finally here! Well when I say finally the labour was actually scarily quick! Too tired to work it out but it was only about 4 hours! :shock: she was born at 6:38 am and weighs a tiny 6.05lb <3 I will update more but probably in a few days time haha , I hope everyone else is doing okay <3
> 
> Here she is Lily Marie Daly <3 I'm so so in love already <3
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/661/0nSvH6.jpg

I could kick myself - I totally missed this one :dohh:

HUGE congrats!!! She is soooo beautiful!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww Sarah she's beautiful! Congratulations :cloud9: hope all is well with you both and your home in no time 

Awww wunna I think it sounds as though u need to relax, don't be over doing it haha! 
Yeah I tried up the stairs sideways and I felt a bit daft, and it was a bit painful so only gonna do it maybe once or twice a day, not every time I go up stairs haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Whatever brings on labour :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, glad you finally tried it Pink. Sorry it was painful though but like wunna said, whatever that brings labour is welcome... :D

BTW i love you r bump/boob cast.... Can't wait to see when it's done.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well yeah will be worth it If it works haha! I think pretty much anything is gonna hurt now but can't be any worse than labour it's self so gotta just put up or shut up as they say haha!

Aww thanks mdscpa, gotta get a bit more plaster to strengthen it up a bit, the kit was only very basic and designed for some one much more petite I think but atleast we got the shape and got it done before she arrived haha! Been putting it off every day for a week. 
Then will sand it down and paint it bronze! 
OH said about putting it in the dining room but not sure I'm comfortable with my boob on display in a room that's prob second most used in the house haha! And not sure how kids and their mum would feel about it so may just have to put it in baby's room 
How's your contractions coming on?


----------



## mdscpa

I'm sure it'll be perfect once finished. But i don't agree with putting it in the kitchen though :haha: but it's fine :thumbup: in the baby's room... 

As for this morning's 1-hour contractions timing, intervals were all over the place again still I got some less than 5 minutes. The new things were the duration, got a couple of less than 2 minutes. 

Planning on timing once in the morning, afternoon and evening.

https://i60.tinypic.com/29uul50.jpg


----------



## treeroot

Sarah1508 said:


> Hey :hi: just a quick update to say that baby is finally here! Well when I say finally the labour was actually scarily quick! Too tired to work it out but it was only about 4 hours! :shock: she was born at 6:38 am and weighs a tiny 6.05lb <3 I will update more but probably in a few days time haha , I hope everyone else is doing okay <3
> 
> Here she is Lily Marie Daly <3 I'm so so in love already <3

So many congrats! She is gorgeous!




MissFox said:


> We also used to live off the grid in the middle of the woods so we basically lived camping for a couple years

Very cool :) (I'm a little jealous :haha:)
I think we'll probably wait for camping till August when the bugs are less anyway. Baby will be a couple months old which will be perfect I think.


I really hope you get some relief Pink, ongoing pain is no fun :nope:


I'm not feeling too great myself this morning. Might have the most mildest of cramps (so mild I just feel off/gassy-ish). Who knows, could be a slow start to something. Oh ya, I have had very light pink/brown tinge when wiping as well, once or twice a day. Not sure if it's some delayed spotting from my cervix check last week, or again...the slow start to something.


----------



## mdscpa

Treeroot, FX the pink/brown tinge means labour is just around the corner....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Treeroot :D Hope it's the start of labour - come on babies!!!!


----------



## MileyMamma

Hi ladies! Just to let you all know I had my little boy via c section on Friday the 5th of June at 9.19am. He was taken strait to special care and put on a ventilator as he didn't want to breathe by himself, on Saturday they switched him to cpap machine and he began to improve. After brain scans, anti seizure mediation and lots of special care he was finally allowed his first cuddle with mummy at 48 hours old. Yesterday he was returned to my bedside where he still is now. We will be here until at least Friday he has another brain scan that afternoon. He was born a healthy 7lb2oz and has dropped down to 6lb4oz and will be weighed again on Wednesday. Unfortunately I had to give up Breast feeding on consultant advice because of my bipolar medication. They are not sure what caused his breathing problems but think it's withdrawl from my tablets. He is on 4 hourly observations at the moment. I am doing ok, I'm exhausted and in quite a lot of pain, I lost a bit of blood during surgery and recovery is much slower than with the girls but I'm just happy to have a healthy baby. Introducing my brave little boy Kitt Anthony John Batchelor!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MileyMamma

A few pictures! Day one on the ventilator
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MileyMamma

Day 2 off the ventilator and on to CPAP
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MileyMamma

Our one a donkey chance at breast feeding
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww miley he's lovely. And looks a great size for his weight! Hope you both continue to improve

FX'd for you tree root that pink is start of something!!

Ohhh mdscpa I hope these contractions get them selves together and baby makes much awaited arival!! Desperate for some more beautiful pics :cloud9:


----------



## mdscpa

He's such a gorgeous boy Miley... FX you two get better soon....

Pink, i'm getting so impatient already.... I guess June babies forgot what month we are in right now... :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah they need to know it's june already haha and hurry up.....


----------



## mdscpa

Not really sure how long I can keep up and being on ML make's the waiting more cruel.... FX we have our LOs before the end of the week....


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'd really love for them to arrive by the end of the week! 
Yeah can imagine ML has made the wait harder, I'm much more used to having all day to fill haha


----------



## treeroot

He's precious Miley :) So glad you finally got cuddles in, and I wish you a speedy recovery!


After my 6am wake up, I went upstairs to watch a movie. Can't remember if I was able to sleep again or not, but felt better by noon. (Funny how feeling better at this stage is not necessarily a good thing!) Discharge increased ever-so-slightly, so hopefully it's an indication that I'll have an arrival by the end of the week. 
Guess I feel emotionally crappy though 'cause all I've eaten is peanut putter on toast, dill pickle chips and ice cream :blush:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MileyMamma said:


> Hi ladies! Just to let you all know I had my little boy via c section on Friday the 5th of June at 9.19am. He was taken strait to special care and put on a ventilator as he didn't want to breathe by himself, on Saturday they switched him to cpap machine and he began to improve. After brain scans, anti seizure mediation and lots of special care he was finally allowed his first cuddle with mummy at 48 hours old. Yesterday he was returned to my bedside where he still is now. We will be here until at least Friday he has another brain scan that afternoon. He was born a healthy 7lb2oz and has dropped down to 6lb4oz and will be weighed again on Wednesday. Unfortunately I had to give up Breast feeding on consultant advice because of my bipolar medication. They are not sure what caused his breathing problems but think it's withdrawl from my tablets. He is on 4 hourly observations at the moment. I am doing ok, I'm exhausted and in quite a lot of pain, I lost a bit of blood during surgery and recovery is much slower than with the girls but I'm just happy to have a healthy baby. Introducing my brave little boy Kitt Anthony John Batchelor!

:hi: Kitt
What a brave and beautiful boy you have - HUGE congrats Miley!!!

I hope you two get better real soon :hugs:



treeroot said:


> He's precious Miley :) So glad you finally got cuddles in, and I wish you a speedy recovery!
> 
> 
> After my 6am wake up, I went upstairs to watch a movie. Can't remember if I was able to sleep again or not, but felt better by noon. (Funny how feeling better at this stage is not necessarily a good thing!) Discharge increased ever-so-slightly, so hopefully it's an indication that I'll have an arrival by the end of the week.
> Guess I feel emotionally crappy though 'cause all I've eaten is peanut putter on toast, dill pickle chips and ice cream :blush:

I know right... I felt good last night as well and was like... "uhm laobur obviously isn't coming any time soon" :haha:

I bounced on my birthing ball while we had load shedding last night and when the power came back on I realised I've been bouncing for 2 hours. I'll do a pic for you ladies a bit later but if I'm not mistaken my bump had a MAJOR drop. I was soooooo comfortable after, like no back ache (only tailbone was sore) and no pressure in my pelvis. Then I noticed my bump :shock:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi ladies, we just got back home from our appointment, yeah, no Adam yet... Good news Adam is measuring on track and really head-down and engaged. Bad news CERVIX IS CLOSE and we're looking at 40% possibility of CS. My doc told us that the baby is large for my pelvis that he is measuring like arab babies in my small body... He asked us if we really have decided to give birth there coz if it turns into CS it's gonna be costly and we can try other hospitals nearby.... Told him we have decided long ago that this will be hospital... He assured me that they will try normal delivery but if it's really the case we dont have a choice but to do the operation. Praying my body will do it's thing and i deliver vaginally. DH is a bit upset because it means a possibility of not being in the room with me seeing his first child have his first breath....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Md - I replied in your journal :hugs:

AFM:
I really don't think I'm imagining this drop... there is tons of space between my bump and boobs now

https://i.imgur.com/z614m9rl.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Don't know if this comparison pic helps any?? It is 36 weeks and then today at 37+4

https://i.imgur.com/pB1kKZF.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww mdscpa I'm so sorry it wasnt the news you was expecting! And will keep my FX'd little Adam comes naturally. 
I've got a really awful feeling I'm gonna end up with cs as consultant thinks baby is going to be big :( 
I'm dubious but suppose they have to get it right some of the time......
It's not good that ur DH won't be there, I thought you could have 1 person in with u. 
I can't due to having GA but normally you can be accompanied. 

Wunna: I'd Defo say there was a drop in ur bump, mine did it weeks ago and I'm still waiting tho :( 
Every pain and twinge is now starting to get on my nerves as upto now they have meant nothing!

COME ON BABIES!!!!!!
Us mummies are sick of waiting


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Congratulations, Miley!! So many bubs being born now ^_^ 

Mdspca - I'm sorry for the bad news. It's annoying when people say "a baby is never too big to give birth too" despite not taking the mothers bone structure into account and only the case of vagunal stretching. Have you tried rolling your hips back and forth on your ball to widen your bones softly?

Not looking good for me atm for VBAC :( baby is laid OP (back to back) and I'm +3 engaged so MW didn't want to do the sweep as it'd be worse option to go into labour in that position and would result in a caesarean. So she's seeing me again at 39+6 and if she's turned, give the sweep then although it should be at 40+7 for second time mums but it ready's me for induction at 40+3 with another sweep. Supposed to have had MW app at 36w too but nothing. So not booked for 2 appointments. If i want an ELC then have to tell MW and she'll get me booked in asap.


----------



## treeroot

I'm sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for mdscpa.


Well, I made it through the night, almost 6am now. But I have what I assume are contractions...I'm not a huge fan lol. Was able to sleep pretty well last night, but some were getting more then uncomfortable. If they increase in intensity over the day then it looks like I'll actually be getting close. We shall see.
I feel kind of weird about it...is this seriously happening? I'm not sure if I should recommend DH stay home or not (I'll need him well rested too!).

Practicing breathing through one right now...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pink_phoenix said:


> Awww mdscpa I'm so sorry it wasnt the news you was expecting! And will keep my FX'd little Adam comes naturally.
> I've got a really awful feeling I'm gonna end up with cs as consultant thinks baby is going to be big :(
> I'm dubious but suppose they have to get it right some of the time......
> It's not good that ur DH won't be there, I thought you could have 1 person in with u.
> I can't due to having GA but normally you can be accompanied.
> 
> Wunna: I'd Defo say there was a drop in ur bump, mine did it weeks ago and I'm still waiting tho :(
> Every pain and twinge is now starting to get on my nerves as upto now they have meant nothing!
> 
> COME ON BABIES!!!!!!
> Us mummies are sick of waiting

Here is to hoping that you won't need c-section either :hugs: 

AGREED! Come on BABIES!!! :happydance:



SmartieMeUp said:


> Congratulations, Miley!! So many bubs being born now ^_^
> 
> Mdspca - I'm sorry for the bad news. It's annoying when people say "a baby is never too big to give birth too" despite not taking the mothers bone structure into account and only the case of vagunal stretching. Have you tried rolling your hips back and forth on your ball to widen your bones softly?
> 
> Not looking good for me atm for VBAC :( baby is laid OP (back to back) and I'm +3 engaged so MW didn't want to do the sweep as it'd be worse option to go into labour in that position and would result in a caesarean. So she's seeing me again at 39+6 and if she's turned, give the sweep then although it should be at 40+7 for second time mums but it ready's me for induction at 40+3 with another sweep. Supposed to have had MW app at 36w too but nothing. So not booked for 2 appointments. If i want an ELC then have to tell MW and she'll get me booked in asap.

I hope baby turns before your next appointment so that you can do your VBAC! Are you going to try some of the spinning baby moves to get her to move?



treeroot said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for mdscpa.
> 
> 
> Well, I made it through the night, almost 6am now. But I have what I assume are contractions...I'm not a huge fan lol. Was able to sleep pretty well last night, but some were getting more then uncomfortable. If they increase in intensity over the day then it looks like I'll actually be getting close. We shall see.
> I feel kind of weird about it...is this seriously happening? I'm not sure if I should recommend DH stay home or not (I'll need him well rested too!).
> 
> Practicing breathing through one right now...

Oooh having to breathe through them sounds like they are progressing. FX it is baby time for you!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks wunna!

I just keep thinking what ever happens is gonna happen and just accept it! Easier said than done but there's no point stressing out between now and then, again easier said than done 

Got another bump pic to see how much she's really dropped
Feel like she would be sat on my knee if she's any lower


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love your bump pics Pink!! I really like the tattoo and the arch in your back - sexy mamma :D


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ladies.... Change of plan, me and DH are having conversation about our other options. We agreed to have a second opinion this Friday from our old hospital/doc. Whatever the doc finds whether i can deliver vaginally or not we are going to stick with them even if DH cannot be inside the room during normal delivery. We also took into consideration the amount we can save which we can use for Adam's future expenses.

https://i60.tinypic.com/dhg8sh.jpg

Doc said to come there next week or when labour starts, if not he will induce me and i'll try vaginal delivery if there's no progress I'll have the CS. But the he talked sounds like CS is 90% in sight... :cry: I forgot to mention he called it Cephalopelvic disproportion.

Less risk for me and Adam if i deliver via CS plus we can have a specific date of his arrival. We only chose the hospital because they allow partners inside for normal delivery but knowing the risk that i may end up have a CS and DH won't be inside, going back to our previous hospital is our best option.

DH is fine not being there during delivery im trying to. :cry: hope to hear good news with the other hospital if i can give birth naturally. If not CS it is either way we'll have Adam next week most likely.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Tree - Do they feel like the urge of a not very nice poo-pain? If so, then they could well and truly be contractions! 

Wunna - MW has told me to be on all-4's as much as I can i.e scrub the floors, cupboards and skirting boards (her words) and when I'm on the ball to push my body forward. If I get contractions then I have to sit on the ball and lean onto the sofa. Have to avoid sitting on the sofa as much as I can :( 

Pink - your bump still looks so small and ball-like! How they can say she will probably be a big baby is beyond me. She'll be a champion at hide and seek if so! 

Mdspca - Oh bloody hell, they are some big figures! Have they given you a time limit for labouring? For all they know, you could take 8 hours to reach 4cm, another 5 hours to reach 6cm and 30 mins to reach 10cm. I hope you get your wishes granted. It's a shame that hospitals can't realise that birthing mothers need support even if it is just the presence of somebody. The surgery is a big deal and not the most pleasant experience knowing you have no incline of what to expect. 

I look so big now, the fact I'm measuring back to 38cm is scary. Please excuse my 10 year old baby face :haha:
 



Attached Files:







11391280_10155600386185858_703068790570800571_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mdscpa

Doc wants me to come back next week or when i got some painful contractions and see if vaginal birth is doable. But since we are going back to our previous hospital this Friday all that will change. We're gonna wait what our old doc says and keep you all updated. If she said the same thing then we'll schedule a CS next week on my due date unless of course i go into labour before that. I'm only scared of not having DH beside me so we really never wanted to have a surgery. We'll do whatever is good for the baby and me.

BTW, i love your 10yr old baby face. :D


----------



## MissFox

One of my friends gave birth t a 9lb10oz 22.5 inch little boy yesterday. It was her 2nd VBAC. She did get an epidural for pain this time (with a baby that size I would have too!) 

Smartie- with baby in the wrong position try laying on your side or being on your hands and knees to encourage the baby to rotate :) good luck!

I really hope all of you get the birth you want. Research and tell them what you want. Try to get them to work with you or find someone who will.


----------



## treeroot

good luck with rotation Smartie

Feeling confident in your plan is nice to have mdscpa, I do everything works out.

I know there are pros and cons to different health care systems, but personally I really wish that health care didn't cost out-of-pocket anywhere. It seems so strange to me that cost needs to be a factor in hospital choice.:(


So, I had a second sleep. Still getting the odd contraction but they've more or less subsided. My guess is that they will pick up again this evening like yesterday. Ugh, I hope this doesn't last too many days because they're uncomfortable enough to be painful. At least I'm pretty sure my body's getting ready finally. Just taking it's time prepping that uterus.
If I make it till Friday it'll be interesting to see what progress has been made. I will definitely opt for a sweep!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww thanks wunna :D that curve has Defo been very overly exaggerated since bump got big, think it's y my back is so sore now. I love perving over everyone's bump pics but I've always loved how pregnant women look. 
My tattoos have done suprisingly well with the pregnancy but I think it's been cos I've been really conscious of not putting loads on as I'm gonna struggle getting it off after. I forget that I have them most of the time if I'm honest haha!!

Smartie: I was thinking it was looking smaller but prob she has dropped so much, feel like she's gonna fall out when I stand up! But bump has always measured about a week ahead which from what I gather isn't really that much! But also having a convo with my mum the other day I only have a short body so there's only so much room she can take up before she starts to stick out. From the front I still have a waist. And all my pre pregnancy clothes still fit if not better than they did before so my theory is I can't be doing too bad. 
Have herd that on all fours is a good way to get baby to turn but I also think they do it on there own when there ready. She's always been head down but back to my side till my last appointment and the woman doing scan said she was back to front so she had done it of her own accord.
Think u look fab in your pic hun, and would have to say I don't think u look big at all. Got a lovely bump

Mdscpa: I really hope you get the answers you are wishing for. And in the case of a c section would baby be taken straight to DH like they do here? I know it will be awful for him to miss the birth but the first to hold LO would be nice! And I agree with tree root on the financial side, that should be the last thing you have to consider when wanting to start a family!! Will keep everything crossed for your appointment on Friday :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Pink, we are going in tomorrow afternoon after DH's work. The hospitals front desk isn't picking up the bloody phone we just wanted to ask our doc's schedule on Friday we're not sure what time she comes but we know her schedule tomorrow so no need to call them. I agree with you ladies about the cost, we actually knew about the price difference and we opt to change hospital after finding out they don't allow anyone inside the room, normal/caesarean. DH only found 2 hospitals that allow one person inside but only for normal delivery, so we went to the nearest one. But after finding out the chances of having the surgery due to CPD we have to make a quick decision and now consider the price difference between the two. Not really sure about our previous hospital's policy if they do that here but my colleagues told me before that giving birth here is awful as they usually take the baby away from the mother immediately for evaluation. So not really hoping my DH will hold him as soon as he's out. 

I agree with Smartie, how can they tell you have a big girl in there when your belly doesn't look large... Bump is looking great.... :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I still can't get over how different it is in different places in the world when it comes down to things like having babies! It's just something I'd never have thought of if I hadn't been on here and talked to you! It's crazy!
I really really hope for you that a natural birth is possible and safe

I don't understand how they can get baby is so big, there not scanning me again and didn't measure my FH last time so I'm really unsure how at my next appointment there is going to be anything to compare too :s that's what makes me dubious that they know what there on about haha. 
Still gonna ask for sweep next week, just going to explain to MW what's going on and that I'm struggling with the pain and see if she will do it on the 15th instead of the 23rd. Will be 39 wks by the 15th anyway!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Mdspca - Get bouncing around, and be super active to bring on the BH's which can turn into contractions. You could even have progress down there and not even realise. Unsure what it'd be like over there, but over here elective caesareans are more relaxed (apparently). Is the reason partners can't be present down to hygiene or something? 

Haha, thank you. I get excited when I see a possible wrinkle. 

MissFox - I try to sleep on my side as much as possible while in bed. Going to gut the kitchen tomorrow so hopefully that has some effect too. It sort of explains her movements though, very alien-ated like tidal waves inside. 

Treeroot - Thank you :) Are you changing your day-to-day activities at all? Do more things which give you the contractions instead of doing the opposite to wear them off like MW tell you to. 

Pink - It does look very small as if you haven't had any growth for god knows how long. At least you're growing in FH so there isn't any issue ahead. You literally are all baby then! Have you not gained much the entire pregnancy then? 
Hopefully tomorrows antics will get her moving slightly. But I'll be so disappointed if she plays stubborn. People who comment on my belly have to sneak in the "oh you poor thing, you look as if you're about to topple over".


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Birth weight 'estimator'. Was pretty accurate with DD1 (54kg // 152cm // f = est 3227 and she was 3200)

Only need to fill in box 1,2,3 & 5 (1st birth) or 1,2,3,4 & 5 (consecutive births)

Parity means how many births you've already had.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SmartieMeUp said:


> Birth weight 'estimator'. Was pretty accurate with DD1 (54kg // 152cm // f = est 3227 and she was 3200)
> 
> Only need to fill in box 1,2,3 & 5 (1st birth) or 1,2,3,4 & 5 (consecutive births)
> 
> Parity means how many births you've already had.

Ah I want to play but when I push calculate it says "NaN" ????

EDIT: I got it and it says 3556 grams at term :shock: How will I get that out???? hahahaha


----------



## SmartieMeUp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> Birth weight 'estimator'. Was pretty accurate with DD1 (54kg // 152cm // f = est 3227 and she was 3200)
> 
> Only need to fill in box 1,2,3 & 5 (1st birth) or 1,2,3,4 & 5 (consecutive births)
> 
> Parity means how many births you've already had.
> 
> Ah I want to play but when I push calculate it says "NaN" ????
> 
> EDIT: I got it and it says 3556 grams at term :shock: How will I get that out???? hahahahaClick to expand...

7lb 13oz is just over average here (7lb 8oz), so on the plus side it's not quite a 9lb whopper though!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think I'm about 9kg heavier now than when I found out I was pregnant so a substantial amount but I'd imagine atleast half is baby. 
I do feel like I've grown a bit recently but I think she's had her growth spurt early as now tummy seems to have shrunk all of a sudden. Even OH has literally just said where's my bump gone. 
I'll try and get a pic from the front I actually think I'm smaller than the one I posted a while ago showing I still had a waist haha. 

Hope she moves for you hun, I'd look at some of the old wives tales, they gotta be worth a try


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SmartieMeUp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> Birth weight 'estimator'. Was pretty accurate with DD1 (54kg // 152cm // f = est 3227 and she was 3200)
> 
> Only need to fill in box 1,2,3 & 5 (1st birth) or 1,2,3,4 & 5 (consecutive births)
> 
> Parity means how many births you've already had.
> 
> Ah I want to play but when I push calculate it says "NaN" ????
> 
> EDIT: I got it and it says 3556 grams at term :shock: How will I get that out???? hahahahaClick to expand...
> 
> 7lb 13oz is just over average here (7lb 8oz), so on the plus side it's not quite a 9lb whopper though!Click to expand...

Oh wait... which weight do I put in for myself? current weight or weight I was when I fell pregnant?

EDIT again :haha: Doesn't make a difference :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

9kg is nothing! I've gained 15kg as to date. 

The way she is laid probably has some effect on your size too. But I really think she's not going to be as big as specialists are making out. Can you have a rough feel of her size, like how wide her back or bum is? If you say you feel squishy water then you're definitely cooking Tinkerbell!

Yeah I'm going to do all it takes to have her spin around. Even if it means walking around the house like a dog.

Wunna - it's weight at booking/pre-preg :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

That's my bump as it looks from the front! I actually think I'm slimmer from the front now than pre pregnancy
A lot of my bump is pretty hard, especially the right side but most of the left is soft. It's as though I can feel her just under my skin, can Defo make out shoulders and bum, heads far to low to feel


----------



## pink_phoenix

Tried the birth weight estimator and got 7.7lbs I'd be happy with that haha


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Yeah...you don't even look pregnant!! More than likely laying on your side then. Should be able to have a rough estimate on her size just by feeling. I think she'll be under 7lb's.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I keep saying that to OH that I don't look preggo from the front. Ha ha
I can feel her bum about the middle of between my belly button and where my bra strap would be. She's Defo off to one side, only slightly but still get all her kicks and movements in my right side haha. That's the side I sleep on tho so I'm assuming that's why she's a bit diagonal


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pink, I could have posted my bump and written that post myself!!!

I still have a waist line too and feels a bit slimmer. I can fit all my pre pregnancy pants (obviously not button them). I only picked up 6kg so far.

I have my weekly check up in the morning. With the big drop I see and the fact that I really do feel lighter I'm hoping they'll confirm he did engage. Also even though they hurt like crap I would like an internal to see if I've dilated at all or something. So hoping they'll do one


----------



## pink_phoenix

In UK I don't think we get an internal till ur in labour ha ha. I'd like one to see what's going on but I think i'll be pushing it asking for the stretch and sweep the next time I'm there haha!!

Hope it all goes well tomorrow. 

Haha don't get weekly check ups either, haven't seen the MW since we moved, think that's over two weeks ago, I did see a consultant twice in that time but he told me not to see mid wife again..... Defo under the impression no one knows 100% what there doing lol.......im so ready to no longer be pregnant


----------



## eppgirl

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on I don't have any internet at home as when we came home from the hospital our internet had been shut off saying we hadn't paid it (we had) ugh. Anyways small update til I can get internet back,
I can't remember if I posted here but 1 week after delivery we finally got home with both babies and got our oldest home with us.
William and Connor are both doing excellent they'll be 3 weeks old Saturday.
We were on a good schedule every 3 hours both would eat, but now it's kind of gone a bit wacky, they're trying to sleep through the night already.
Connors umbilical cord came off about a week after birth and Williams just came off yesterday.
Its felt amazing to have all my babies home with me and to be home.
Recovery has been 10 times easier with this section than the last one. I was pretty much back to normal after they took the staples out 1 week post. I still have a little pain here and there and I know I've done to much when I bleed more and I'll have a bit of pain and crampiness in my scar.
I'll update more when I can! Good luck everyone!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww eppgirl wonderful to hear from you and that your all doing so well! Hope the whole family is adjusting well and things continue to get better and you heal well :hugs:


----------



## eppgirl

Oh and was gonna post, with my first I gained 95 lbs during my pregnancy. He was my 9 lb baby. And with these two I only gained 58 lbs! Very happy with it.
And my estimated weights for the babies were close, but backwards lol.
William was estimated to be 5 lbs 6 and he was 6 lbs 14
And Connor was estimated to be 6 lbs 7 and he was 5 lbs 11.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow that's great weight for twins isn't it
You obviously do a great job of cooking them babies :D


----------



## eppgirl

Yep really good weights, I was super happy, I just wish they could've cooked a little longer. Everyone's afraid to hold Connor cause he's so itty bitty lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: Eppgirl

Great to hear that both are home safe and sound with you and that you guys are doing well!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww bless him :cloud9:
Am sure u will look back in no time and u won't believe he was ever small! 
Saying that all of my sister 5 LO's were never more than 6 and a half pound and they were all single births! So in reality there both brilliant weights


----------



## mdscpa

Need your help ladies. Few hours after my internal exam i peed that looks like the end of my period i thought it might be due to IE got my vagina irritated. Tonight i was having a painful contractions i mean this midnight it was painful i thought i shit and peed myself. I went to the toilet and there's no shit but a beown spot on my undies. I felt something was inside my vagina so i put my finger and got this (picture below). A snotty mucusy with brown blood. Do you think it's a bloody show? It feels like ewcm but not too clear as ew. I appreciate all your response.


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/2d98kna.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'd Defo say that looks how a bloody show is described. Especially if your having contractions too


----------



## pink_phoenix

Just Google'd pics of a bloody show and I'd Defo say that's what it looks like!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

That post couldn't have been anymore crude if you tried, mdspca :haha: but yes, that's the beginning of your show! You'll have more yellow mucous/snot come out of you over today. Normal internals give off a little blood speckle (pink, brown or red) in your underwear. Labour soon :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*38 Week (37+5) Check-up at the clinic today*

BP: 105/66
Urine: clear
Weight: no gain - in fact I've lost 200grams
Iron: slowly climbing again
Fundal Height: 40cm
Position: ENGAGED!!!

So after 2 hours on the ball the other night because I lost track of time I noticed that my bump seemed smaller and lower. I was right and I've managed to bounce Matthew down :D He is now fully engaged. 

All throughout my pregnancy people has told me that they are of the impression that Matthew will be coming early and now even the new nurse at the clinic has jumped on that wagon and told me to be on labour watch :coffee:
If only I could now start getting some contractions etc.


----------



## mdscpa

I timed my contractions from past midnight for one and a half hour got a total of 17 very strong contractions radiating from back to sides to top of belly to down 9 of which were from 2-5 minutes apart and the others in between range from 6-7 minutes apart..... I fell asleep so as hubby after it stopped thought we're rushing to hospital earlier. I woke up with much more brown stuff not spot anymore and some mucusy stuff on my undies. My pee was stained with brown and saw some mucus hanging/dripping from my vagina. I think my cervix opened after the IE. We are going to the other hospital in about 3/4 hours and and see what's going on... Pictures below for the contractions and this mornings stain (sorry TMI).

Contraction - sorry it's very long picture.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/1NRHyzX.jpg



Stained Undies - I'm wearing pad now after getting those.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/GpFxFOW.jpg


Bump Photos to follow still waiting for DH to send it.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Congrats on the engagement, Wunna :D hopefully he doesn't make you feel too uncomfortable between the legs. Keep the bouncing going!

Wow it's really happening for you now mdspca! That 4 minute contraction must have been a shocker for you. Probably the wrong time to ask due to labour and overwhelmness but are you happy with how the timing has panned out? This could lessen your chance for a caesarean. FX'ed!!


----------



## mdscpa

It was really painful it's like my belly is gonna explode it's so so rock hard.... Still waiting for more contractions DH is at work and we have been communicating constantly so if anything he can come sooner before he finishes his work. 

Pink, thanks for researching some pictures i haven't tried yet so i might take a look.... :hugs:

Wunna - glad everything is well and :yipee: for engagement!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Funnily enough Smartie, I don't feel uncomfy down there at all except when I'm on my back and the nurses push there to feel him.

Other than that I'm feeling great and light :D Hoping that seeing that he is engaged at 37+5 I don't have too much longer to go!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

No probs hun 
I Google everything haha, just a natural reaction now! 
Really hope it's positive signs labour isn't too far away for you :hugs:

Wunna Yayyyyyyy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

39 Weeks Pregnant Bumpdate:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/2eqb6ms.jpg



28 and 39 Weeks Barebump Comparison.


Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/2qxt7qt.jpg



28 and 39 Weeks Bump Comparison.


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/21kfryq.jpg







​


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Funnily enough Smartie, I don't feel uncomfy down there at all except when I'm on my back and the nurses push there to feel him.
> 
> Other than that I'm feeling great and light :D Hoping that seeing that he is engaged at 37+5 I don't have too much longer to go!!


Pam, it was 37w6d when i had my appointment and doc said he is engaged. SO that makes us almost the same... as always. :haha:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I wish I could say it I could imagine, but my contractions never lasted that long. As long as you have constant contact with or with somebody else who is close by for back up. Are you allowed to ring for an ambulance if OH can't make it? 

This was my show with DD1 and after that it was yellow glue coming out in masses. 

Spoiler



Wunna - you're lucky! Fully engaged with no discomfort must feel like a dream. Do you have pressure when walking?


----------



## mdscpa

Here's another smallish TMI.... This really should be a some of the mucus plug and that means i'm starting to dilate...... All the pictures i took will be shown to the doc and so she'll be forced to check me internally... :D


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/33ll7at.jpg

Edit: Smartie, I have someone who can drive if DH can't. He's the taxi driver that drives me to work. And he knows that i might contact him when D-day comes. He's just few houses away from me in the same street so i'll be fine if i really need to go.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

That has some new and old blood in there, things are doing their job.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It does feel like a dream Smartie and yes it is like you read me so well I do have discomfort when walking. I went with dh and the dog for a walk and after a few minutes my groins felt ready to tear.

I cannot wait for Md's baby to come!!!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

So jealous! When I try to sit up in bed or roll over, I can feel my pelvis pull apart and gives a grating/grinding sensation. So painful. The walking will help with everything, especially if it's sharp stabbing pains. 

Does anybody else's discharge keep changing? Mine keeps going from thick milky CM on one day, to white tinged water which feels like peeing the next and then get barely anything on some days. Also, burning sensation in the groin and outer labia? I don't know how to describe it other than a vein which feels "too full" and wants to pop :huh:


----------



## pink_phoenix

I feel a bit funny today, lots of pressure low down almost like I can't close my legs fully. And when I go for a wee it smells like metallicy like it does just before a period would start. And bit more discharge like milky white. 
Just feel dreadful


----------



## pink_phoenix

SmartieMeUp said:


> So jealous! When I try to sit up in bed or roll over, I can feel my pelvis pull apart and gives a grating/grinding sensation. So painful. The walking will help with everything, especially if it's sharp stabbing pains.
> 
> Does anybody else's discharge keep changing? Mine keeps going from thick milky CM on one day, to white tinged water which feels like peeing the next and then get barely anything on some days.

Mines a bit all over today, keep thinking I've peed my pants but when I wipe it's quite thick and creamy


----------



## SmartieMeUp

pink_phoenix said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> So jealous! When I try to sit up in bed or roll over, I can feel my pelvis pull apart and gives a grating/grinding sensation. So painful. The walking will help with everything, especially if it's sharp stabbing pains.
> 
> Does anybody else's discharge keep changing? Mine keeps going from thick milky CM on one day, to white tinged water which feels like peeing the next and then get barely anything on some days.
> 
> Mines a bit all over today, keep thinking I've peed my pants but when I wipe it's quite thick and creamyClick to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one. I know it increases towards the end but never known it to change so much in a short period of time. 

You may want to test your wee for protein or UTI.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My cm pretty much stays thick white.

I've given up on dining chair and I'm sitting on birht ball bouncing to my fave tunes while playing Mahjong tiles on laptop.

Oh and NOTHING bounces better than Billy Jean by Michael Jackson :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

It's not a funky smell it's literally just how it would smell at beginning and end of period. Not sure if there's a pink tinge or its the toilet roll as it's an off white colour haha!
And it's smooth and white. Almost like non fertile CM that has that rubbery feel if u get what I mean. And no discomfort weeing. Just pain when I relax my muscles to wee and a bit more pain when they tighten again to stop weeing! Been like that on and off a while tho and test have always come back fine at MW appointments


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Her husband just sent me a message confirming that she is 1.5cm dilated. 2nd Opinion from different Dr also agrees that she is too small for vaginal delivery but they will allow her to try.

They are currently doing some urgent tests as her BP is high and then another scan of Adam.

They are admitting her and will give her some fluids via IV and if she cannot do the vaginal delivery they will do the operation ASAP.

I'll let you know if I hear anything more... for now we can all pray for her and Adam!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww I hope everything goes well for her and Adam!! 
Sending lots of love, best wishes :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I told her dh to get some rest too if he can as he'll need all his strenght for the cuddles later. Daphne is still in the lab busy with tests. 

He said she put him under strict instructions to keep me updated so that I can update you and he doesn't want to fight with a pregnant lady :D So cute!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww that's lovely haha xx trust her to be thinking of us lot in a time like this xx pass on our best wishes


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Best wishes passed on to them :D

Daphne just came online and she is waiting for her scan while they wait for blood test results. 
Then they'll go to admission department to get her admitted. 
Contractions are very strong and the doc got lots of brown stained mucus when they did her internal check.

Both Daphne and her husband sends their thanks for all of us keeping them in our thoughts!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww I'm so excited now!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry, I struggled with internet connection and could not get to update on here.

Daphne did not dilate past 1.5cm, her BP remained high and Dr did not want the added stress on her and baby so they scheduled a c-section. 

I've been chatting to her dh a bit but no confirmation of Adam's arrival yet. I'll let you ladies know as soon as I have further news :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww what a shame, I know she really didn't want a c section but hoping what ever decision is made is what's best for her and little Adam. Thanks for the update


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Another update:
Her dh just let me know that he got to see her and they are only transferring her to the theatre now. Not sure what the delay was about - like almost 2 hours after initial time they said they would take her?

I hope not too much longer now, it has been a crazy long day for them both


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww I bet its felt like the longest day of their lives!! 
Hopefully nearly over for themxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

ADAM IS HERE!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: 

Her husband just sent me a message to say that he got to hold Adam for a few minutes and that the little guy is perfect. He has to wait to see Daphne though because men aren't allowed. He said Adam cried and settled with him too and then they took him back to Daphne :D I'm so happy for them and have passed our love and congrats on to them. I'm sure they will give us more detailed updates as soon as they are settled


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Big congratulations, Mdspca!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I hope the surgery went smoothly for you! Can't wait to see baby Adam!!! :flower: now for a speedy recovery. It was so lovely of you and your husband to keep us updated and I'm glad he had a little cuddle pretty much soon after. Natural parenting kicking in already! Eeeeekkkkk excited!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awwww :'( congratulations mdscpa and dear husband on the arrival of precious Adam :happydance: 
Sending lots of love and cuddles to Adam and speedy est recovery wishes for Daphne. And what wonderful news DH got to have a tiny cuddle :cloud9:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Been up since 6 am, messing in the baby's room, re packing my hospital bag, gonna get stuff out to be sterilised and then put back in bag in a bit, then came down and gutted the house while ruby is asleep........not sure if it's OCD taking over as I feel a bit stressed or nesting but it can fuck off ( please excuse the language, not in a good mood) could really have done with a lie in today.
Backs killing, feel like I'm gonna throw up and got a two hour round trip to pick OH's kids up later in school traffic

I feel a complete meltdown/breakdown is on the cards at some point over the weekend. Just wanna curl up in corner, cry my self to sleep and wake up in a week or so


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MD will update us ladies with all the birth details etc once she is stronger and a bit more settled. I saw a pic of Adam and damn is that boy cute!!! :D

Pink, I'm wondering if you could be nesting meaning that you might go into labour soon. Old wive tale or not all the ladies that I've spoken to in real life said that they got this urge to clean / get ready the day before or day of labour starting also adding that they felt like crap or run over by a train. FX your body is just getting ready. If not yet then I really hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WARNING I AM GOING TO RANT :growlmad:

I am going to become one serious bitchy pregnant lady pretty soon!! I was so excited to be able to go on ML at 36 weeks because I would be able to rest up before Matthew comes.
This includes lying in in the mornings as well as taking naps in the afternoon etc.

This is soooo not happening and I'm losing my patience.

*1.* 
Almost every flipping day when I think "okay, I've cleaned the house - nap time" People rock up here or one of dh's friends comes over and then he sits for hours.... cannot get rid of him and then come dinner time I just automatically now have to cook for one more person
Now this annoys me not only because I'm not getting to rest like I would have liked too but I'm not getting alone time with dh :(

*2. *
I took out a cell contract more than 12 months ago and shortly after activating te number I started getting calls for a John Maake. Turns out that the number I got was his old number that went dormant as he didn't use it and then was put back into circulation when I got it. This dooche owes a lot of companies money and I've been harassed by all of them for more than 12 months now and telling them the nr does not belong to him anymore is of no use as they all seem to have shit for brains. They phone me at all hours after the day and today has been the 2nd day in a row that they phone at 7am and then I cannot get back to sleep

*3.*
I resigned my old job 2 weeks ago!!!!! Why in the bloody hell are they still calling me even when I don't answer the phone???? The voice mails are all to call them back because they need help with this or that. Get with it people I no longer work for you so LEAVE ME ALONE!!!

Thanks if you did go through my whole rant :hugs: Just not feeling all chirpy today.

I'm surprisingly not tired as last night was the 2nd night in a row that I got to sleep through the night without having to get up to pee. I feel rested but just annoyed that I cannot get rid of these people!! :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks wunna! And thanks for the updates on little Adam I can wait to see pics and hear all is well with Daphne! 

I hope I go into labour soon, just not till after weekend now as OH's kids are here and really cannot be arsed with the argument of how there getting home or what ever else when I've got more important things to be worrying about!

Have you tried talking to DH about friends turning up and what ever else? He might ne totally oblivious just because ur dealing with it all so well. But u Defo need some alone time and rest time, or if his friend really has to come let DH cook!


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you all.... This is mdscpa's husband. She asked me to inform you all the she's doing great. Pain here and there but she's perfect. We had our baby boy at 12:55 am weighing 3,410 g or 7lbs 8oz today, 12th of June 2015 via LSCS. Further information what really happened will be made by her once she's feeling better. Be staying in the hospital for 3 days. For now here's some pictures of our little boy.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/twEvtMu.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/2YPGayx.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/gUnud6K.jpg

​


SPECIAL SHOUTOUT to wunnabubba!!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww congratulations!! 
He's absolutely beautiful xx
Sending best wishes to all the family and hoping mdscpa has a speedy recovery


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Awh Pink :( force yourself to sit and relax. If you've done the cleaning etc then tell your body you've done it. These early wake ups could be your body preparing for morning feeds too, baby clock kicking in. But hospital bag thing indicates nesting. 

Wunna, have a little talk with DH and ask him for these final weeks to be you two alone, as after all there's going to be a new little person taking the attention. And if he doesn't, you'll ride him like a horse 24/7 (like in your pics - amazing btw!!).

Can your operator not change the phone number for you? It's bad they've given you somebody else's number full of trouble. 

Surely your work would respect your decision or set up a voicemail on your phone saying you wish to be left in peace and have their number automatically direct to the voicemail when they ring.

Adam's so precious, mdspca! Don't rush with the full details anytime soon, enjoy your new addition and best wishes on recovery. Thank you to your husband and Wunna really is a star! 

I can't eat :cry: I had a cup of tea and 5 biscuits in bed last night around 10pm, woke up at 12:10 with bad pains at the top of my bump which felt like indigestion (not heartburn or acid feeling - just a pain like I've been punched in the belly while a ball is in my stomach. It started to give sharp pains down my back and side of bump and thought labour could be starting then it made baby stretch out *big ouch*. Drank some gaviscon but no difference. Pain weared off at around 1:45am. Had some breakfast this morning and 5 mins after, instant pain. Now sat on the toilet emptying my bowels :X sorry. It's gave some relief of pain, but I feel so sick from it.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww smartie that's no good! 
I've had a few occasions I've had un explained pain and ended up on the toilet but I must say not so quick. 
If I need the toilet now for BM and can't go when I sit down for a wee my belly hurts and starts spasming. Thought labour was starting last time haha. 
Really hope u feel better smartie :hugs: or its a sign of labour!
Red hot today, was freezing this morning now I feel exhausted and like I wanna pass out from over heating!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I had to force myself on the toilet but it exited loosely. It's going to be the case of only drinking fluids all day, which isn't so bad as it's hot weather. Do you get sharpish pains at the bottom in your bump if your legs touch your belly while sat on the toilet? 

After some googling it is a symptom of labour approaching but it only happens if I eat. Going to be weeding with DD while OH is at work so keeps me bent over on my knees in case anything comes from it. 
Weathers been the same here, looked like it was going to rain but soon brightened up! Has your little energy boost disappeared now?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yes!! That's exactly it. When I sit down and lean forward to wipe, sorry tmi I know, I get awful pains that would have me doubled over if I wasn't already sat haha! 
Some times I have to force it bit comes out pretty rapid! Was very similar to when wunna said a bum plug coming out then it all flies out!!
Yeah feel like I wanna sleep now or pass out! Which ever comes first 

Just becareful and don't over do it in the garden, but the on all fours will do baby turning good


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the thoughts on my rant ladies :hugs: I appreciate you reading it!!

I'm just going to keep ignoring the previous company's calls. They'll get the hint soon enough. As for the cell nr, I've had it for more than a year now and everyone has it as my number. It is too much of a hassle to change it again and risk getting some other asshole's number.

I'm looking into downloading apps that I can use to block the numbers and that way they can't phone me etc.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Do what my OH did the other day, some one rung his number asking for me, some one marketing and he just said no she's dead.....they didn't know what to say apologised and hung up! We laughed for ages


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl: That is sooooo funny!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

When ur new phone arrives wunna most if not all new Samsungs have a block function. If you go into your call list, select the number and there should be an option to block it


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies. Thank you all. DH let me read all your posts and i can't thank you enough for all the support and prayers.... Im feeling a bit ok and already gaining strength. Me and DH are taking turns watching Adam as each of us need some sleep as we are too tired and didnt have a sleep for more than 24 hours. Here's some photos of him with me. Thanks Pam.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/Ky7IBWq.jpg



https://i.imgur.com/hXzpk9c.jpg



​


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww he looks so peaceful and content!! 
Thank you so much for the update!! Was so excited to hear your news last night :D 
Hope you and DH are enjoying having your little dude with you finally :hugs:


----------



## DoodleDoo

mdscpa said:


> Hello ladies. Thank you all. DH let me read all your posts and i can't thank you enough for all the support and prayers.... Im feeling a bit ok and already gaining strength. Me and DH are taking turns watching Adam as each of us need some sleep as we are too tired and didnt have a sleep for more than 24 hours. Here's some photos of him with me. Thanks Pam.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/Ky7IBWq.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/hXzpk9c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ​

He is lovely, congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

Md he is beautiful! 
Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!!! I'm excited for more babies! 
Baby blue have been setting in for me and I feel like I broke my pelvis lol. Almost certain I did break my tail bone again :/
Hubby went back to work Monday and I stayed a couple nights at my moms house.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Been having spurs of contractions all day + top bump pains after food (finally managed to drink water okay) which is why I haven't posted and woke up with contractions now all over belly and mild back. So keeping post short. Gonna try time some and sleep to see if they become more regular. Eek. 

He's so beautiful mdspca!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I woke up with back ache and that now what's seems very un familiar period type aches! 
Only time so far I've hoped she holds out a little longer. OH's kids arnt due to leave till tomorrow. If I can make it that far i'll be happy


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Managed to fall asleep at 2:47 and they didn't progress enough to wake me up :( had 1 so far since being awake. I feel really achy. So must have been going a lot of the time I was asleep but not strong enough. I'd much rather a Saturday be birth day as DD sleeps out. We need to get bouncing hardcore, pink!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I don't have a bloody birth ball. I thought I did but can't for the life of me think what I've done with it haha! 
I'm not even getting out of bed yet let alone thinking of doing anything strenuous haha


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Omg, there's no point in buying one now either unless you plan on using it for fitness afterwards or resell. I'm in the bath preparing myself all over with a mirror. No way am i going into hospital looking like Diedre Barlow again :haha: 

I've had a huge growth spurt since last week, 100's of new stretchmarks too all around my belly and hips.
 



Attached Files:







Photo_2015-06-13_10-02-09_AM.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4









20150613_093143-1-1.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow smartie that is one low bump!! Thought mine was low! I need a long soak in the bath I think. Off out to pick a swinging chair up for baby then my friends are calling round so gonna have to be later on now. Only just woke up again, feel even more like shit than before


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*MissFox*
I'm sorry about the baby blues hun :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!!

*Pink*
Maybe things are starting off for you? I'll hope they wait to really progress once the kids are back with their mom :flower:

Many ladies in town told me to watch for a day of feeling like utter shit as that could be labour starting etc. Could also just be old wives tales seeing that most of them are old ladies :haha:

*Smartie*
Hoping that they pick back up again soon so that things can get started for you. Bounce away :happydance:

Your bump looks great to me and I agree with Pink - it really is very very low!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I really hope so wunna, Defo over waiting now haha! Had the odd day here and there feeling ropey but last night had a few inconsistent tightenings and bit of pain so hoping I'm getting closer. 
How are you feeling today? Have you spoke any more to Daphne? Hope she's healing and recovering well
I love smarties bump, just looks like someone's stuck it on haha


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies. Im alone right now i mean DH isnt here. He went home to wash his all of his clothes get few stuff (more mittens, wash cloths, wipes and thin baby blankets) what we have in the hospital bags were good for two days. DH is allowed for another day of leave so he'll be with us till tomorrow and we'll check out at night as well as we dont like to travel home very early in the morning of Monday. DH friend's family visited last night and we got the sterilizer as gift. A colleague of mine is on her way now to visit. I can stand and walk now but have to do it very slowly. Oh, and i changed Adam's diaper for the first time! :yipee: Adam's doing great and i tried breastfeeding him for a few times until he fell asleep. He's been feeding a lot today and already had 3 diapers changed. It's hard when we change him as he keeps on crying so we have to do it as fast as we could.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm also over the wait and just want him here now. Not because I'm overly uncomfortable or anything but because I'm excited and I want to have him already if that makes sense.

I have spoke to DH and without pointing fingers or naming names told him that I want to labour at home for a bit and that means I don't want to risk the chance of having anybody here when I start getting contractions. I don't want to feel obligated to have to worry about other people and how they are etc. So I explained to him (incl my family) I am not going to tell anyone when I go into labour (you ladies will know obviously) because if we do that then people will be phoning non stop, they will be sending messages and some of them will drive the 3 hours to get here in the hopes of seeing Matthew as soon as he has been born. I WANT to labour at home in peace, go to the hospital, have him and get settled after 1hr of skin-to-skin before we let people start knowing. 

I know everyone is excited and happy for us but too many people will be overbearing and not what I want. This is our baby, our birth and I will have it my way!!

38 Weeks Bump :D

https://i.imgur.com/JCLTjcYl.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wunna I completely agree with u about wanting a labour to yourself. My mum and dad will be watching ruby but also dropping me at hospital so once I'm at the point I need to be admitted they will get her and drop us as the same time. My mum said she wants to come to the hospital but she knows she's not allowed in the room. Won't be telling anyone else and will be asking my mum and dad to not tell anyone. I can't be doing with the mithering either. I'm actually planning on turning my phone off so when I'm ready I can turn it on and take pics and stuff then speak to people when I'm ready. And no one is coming to the hospital. Gonna have one day at home, put aload of pizzas and stuff in the oven, get it out the way and tell anyone they can't make it they will have to wait till were settled and want visitors round. 
Bump is looking great :cloud9:


----------



## _Anya_

Just wanted to say that I had my baby boy :) So blessed!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks for the update mdscpa. Glad to hear you seem to be doing well and little Adam is feeding so well. It's a shame about DH but I bet it's been a wonderful experience being there with u and Adam! So so happy for you :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

MissFox - Be sure that it is the blues and if you feel any worse or resentment, seek advice :flower: I hope it isn't affecting the bond with your little lady too much. It's nice for you to be able to go somewhere else to unwind though.

Pink - I just wish she'd flip around so things can really make effect with her head on my cervix. Did you manage to pick up the swing and have a nice soak? When I look down on my bump, it looks so square, she must have her legs crossed.

Wunna - I'm just having 6-7 BH's now every few hours, nothing like yesterday :( I've probably done something judgementally stupid by inserting 10 EPO :dohh: They're only 300mg capsules so 3000mg dosage over a normal 2100mg isn't _that_ bad... She's been moving erratically today though. Maternal instinct must have set in for you :) You're the one giving birth so you do wear the trousers!! They have to respect your needs, as after all, labouring isn't the easiest of all tasks and you may want to be left alone more than you think. Your bump is looking very petite to usual! it's like he's disappearing! Still have the glow though! 

I'll only be texting close family, OH may put FB status up. I've been texting my mum over past few days and been on the phone to her. In-laws still have to find out that I don't want visitors for x-amount of time/days, my family already know. It's going to be me and OH only during birth and then DD afterwards. My family know that, but getting it through to in-laws will be hard. I'm even getting taxi's to and from the hospital to keep it more private. 

Mdspca - I hope you're not struggling too much, and you receive great help from staff while OH (and family/friends) aren't there. How nice of his friends to buy you a steriliser too! Are you feeling well in yourself? It's great you're able to be on the move, it makes things much easier. Has your OH been the unlucky one stuck with the dirty nappies? ;) Congratulations on breastfeeding too, it's supposed to be harder after a caesarean due to lack of skin-to-skin straight away.

I rang L&D about my stomach pain as I'm only able to consume water, not eaten since yesterday breakfast and all they said was "oh, it sounds like you have a stomach bug. You can survive over a week without food so keep drinking water" erm, no I don't. 1) I feel well within myself 2) I don't have sickness or diarrhoea. I'm thinking it may be gallstones.

/big ass post


----------



## pink_phoenix

Smartie, I got fobbed off as having a stomach bug too when I went in. Think it's a generic answer to when they just don't know haha! 
Yes got my swing but didn't get my soak in the bath. Will do it tomorrow when I'm home from dropping the kids. Thought it will get me nice and relaxed for MW Monday morning. 
My tummy looked square for a while and some times when I move a certain way it goes in a point haha!

Have you tried some lucozade sport? It's good at putting stuff back in ur body when ur a bit off and struggling to get food in!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Yeah, my mum was saying "they're thick as sh*t" lol. If I had a stomach bug everybody would know about it because I have a fear of vomit. A nice car journey may get things moving too! Vibrations, and bumpy roads. Swing looks ace :D have you gone for one of them instead of a bouncer? 

My stomach won't allow anything but water. Tried juice on Friday and 20 minutes later it made me curl over :(

DTD with epo inside, wasn't most pleasant experience lol. Couldn't stop laughing through it.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww smartie that's not good at all!! I really hope u feel better :hugs:

Yeah the ideas instead of a bouncer. My mum got one and it's at hers but just thought it could stay at hers so we're not back and fouth with stuff and baby if we wanna go. Also will be dropping a travel cot off for it to stay there!

Was up at 7 this morning. Back in bed by 8 and only just woke up now, and that's only cos sister message OH to sort an amazon box or I'd still be pushing out some serious zzzzzz's haha


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ok little too much info here but something has just baffled me,
Not been able to go toilet for about 2 days and I'm really reluctant to push, even tho OH laughed when I said it yesterday, anyway starting to get painfull from not being able to go so strained a little today on the toilet and had a 'pop' feeling in my lower right abdomen like just above my groin! Like a cross between a pop of a bubble or the kind u feel when you pop/crack ur joints. 
There was no loss of fluid and no pain but just kinda struck me as odd. Any one had this before?


----------



## treeroot

Hey ladies, a quick pop on to let everyone know that I had a baby boy on June 11th. All is well, though I'm sore and tired but ultimately feeling incredibly grateful.
 



Attached Files:







12.06.15.Hospital.006.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww what a little angel x
Best wishes to all the family and hope u have a speedy recovery x


----------



## MissFox

Aww he is cute! Congrats!!!

Smartie thanks. I get pretty depressed after each baby but they don't say PPD since I have no issues with my baby just general coping and anxiety. And then I don't know how I'm supposed to be ready to go back to work and have my life together in 4 weeks. These first two have gone so fast.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Smartie*
I've also noticed that it looks a bit smaller. Probably due to him dropping right? or should I be worried of fluid loss that I might not have noticed?

At my last appointment on Thursday my FH was 40cm but they've always measured bigger but it showed growth.

Sorry the contractions stopped as I know you too are ready to get labour going. Sorry that you are feeling poorly :hugs:

:rofl: at DTD with all that EPO - can anyone say "slippery when wet" hahahahaa

*Pink*
I hope you get to soak today and that your labour now gets under way as the kids are going home :dance:

I don't have any advice on the popping though as I haven't had that before.

Love the swing!!

*Treeroot*
Congrats on your beautiful little boy :flower:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww thanks wunna :D 
I thought I might have been looking smaller worrying about fluid but I think it is just due to baby dropping. I think also even if u had a small tear or leak it only take a few hours to re generate. If ur worried tho MW would be able to advise you properly. I'd love for my labour to start now haha! MW in the morning and really gonna lay it on thick and hope she will feel sorry for me and give me a sweep and stretch haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Pink!! You'll be 39 weeks so I see no harm in giving it a try


----------



## pink_phoenix

That's what I'm hoping haha! 
Starting to get really stressed about the thought of being induced. Just know there gonna tell me it has to be c section. Just sat in the bath and sobbed my little heart out......
Im so disappointed with myself, got this far with out letting my mental health take over and now I just feel it's taken full reign, panic attacks are creeping back in and I just all of a sudden wish I hadn't tried to get pregnant!! 
Don't get me wrong after everything that happened last year I'm over the moon but I just know I'm gonna get to hospital that stressed out, have some sort of mental break down, go off my head and ruin it for me and OH. Makes me want to be sick thinking about it :'(


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I managed food with no pain :yayy: it was scary attempting. 

Pink Yeah, no point going through hassle of bringing things back and forth along with all the other baby clobber which comes with one. I get the odd bubble pop under the skin when I bend forward and they "rub" on my ribs, and sounds like "bub" but never had a low pop. If there's no gushing with it then it was probably some sort of air bubble. Don't put yourself down so much, fingers crossed you go into spontaneous labour. Have your MW go through all procedures with you and what will happen and put your foot down with want you want unless assistance is needed. If you end up being induced then ask to see if your body allows itself to do everything else naturally once they've started things off :flower: 

Treeroot - What a little treasure! Hope you manage to feel yourself again shortly. 

MissFox - That's good! The blues aren't the nicest of all feelings, but I guess being overwhelmed along with time flying by quickly will put you in a panic. Things will settle down, just keep your current close ones close :) They'll all be there to support you when needed. 

Wunna - Yeah dropping normally wipes a couple of cm of your FH too. But you certainly do look smaller, he must be sitting comfortably in your pelvis. Unless you've had any wetness, don't worry about fluid loss - having a little squish around in the softer parts will put your mind at rest :) 

Nothing happened today either, just sore groin and thighs, throbbing inflamed feeling so baby must be putting some wild pressure on me. Yeah, I wouldn't recommend EPO beforehand at all. Never known OH jump in the shower so fast afterwards. Turned my wee a funny colour all day too and I just reeked of the damn thing despite washing myself!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Holy shit. I'm 5 days away.


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey ladies :hi: that's me back home a few days ago but still haven't got round to writing a birth story :dohh: just thought I would pop in to update myself on you guys! I see a few more babies have been born!! :happydance: congrats! <3 

Little update on me,

Lily is just a wee angel <3 she is so so content so me and oh are getting plenty of rest and certainly making the most if it! Kian is so great with her as well he just loves her so much already, always asking to hold her and petting her hair going "fluffy hair!" And always tickling her going "tickle tickle" in a little high pitched voice like he used to actually do to my bump which I find so so adorable <3 

I will get round to doing my birth story at some point :dohh: :haha: as short and sweet as it will be as I was only in labour for 4 hours this time :shock: and only got to the hospital with just under an hour to spare :dohh: :haha:

Here's a few pictures of the millions I have taken already :dohh: :haha:

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/540/WAYZvn.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/537/xoL1qm.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/673/uA6VIi.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/901/uvEN9t.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/540/ByFwEz.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/538/Ll2oeW.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/538/ytFokD.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/912/vGWXzZ.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/673/hU3DV5.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/673/aYVbtm.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey pink just had a quick read of your worry about having to be induced, I was in a similar situation , as much as I wanted to be induced because of the pain I was constantly in I still didn't want to at the same time because the thought of it well scared the crap out of me! I ended up speaking with a consultant in the hospital at my 38 week appointment and he basically asked me where is the pain to which I responded with from the neck down :dohh: :haha: and that is all he needed to hear to get me a sweep done for the day I was 39 weeks and about ten hours after the sweep I got my first contraction, and four hours after that my little girl was finally in my arms! If I where you I would really press on having a sweep done because even though midwifes don't particularly like doing it before 40 weeks , if there is reason to do it and baby is ready it is possible! And it's actually not painfull at all :thumbup: well it wasn't for me anyways it just felt slightly uncomfy and well tbh just gross :haha: hope your baby is here for you soon! :flower:


----------



## MissFox

She is precious Sarah!! Happy to hear labor was quick!!
here is a picture from our newborn shoot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks ladies for the reassurance, I know I'm prob just over reacting a bit but when my head goes I can't do a single thing to pull my head out my arse till its run it course. Can really tell I'm stressing out now, can't eat, can't sleep and what sleep I do get I'm having horrific night mares. If I can't have a sweep today I'm gonna ring and mither the assessment unit as the swelling in hands and feet is getting bad and face even started yesterday. 
Pictures of the littones are just absolutely precious Sarah and miss fox. Could sit and look at them allllll day haha :hugs:
Hope everyone is doing perfectly xx

Mdscpa and nilla been thinking of you guys too and hope all is going well, I know it must be difficult to get online but just wanted you guys to know your in our thoughts. Along with your families and little abel and Adam :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Aaand that's Lily due today! :haha: so strange to think but even though she is only 6 days old I already can't imagine what it was like without her <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Pink*
I really understand how you feel or I mean I can relate at least :hugs:

I have anxiety and without my meds I could really feel it hammering on me through some parts of my pregnancy. For the most I've been able to get on with it. I try to do something relaxing so that I can just get a change of "scene" or sleep on it then it's better.

You will be great so try not to worry about it too much now :hugs: 

Good luck at the MW today! I hope she gives you no hassles and does the sweep

*Smartie*
I'm glad to hear that you got some food in and down!! :yipee:

Thanks for the reassurance on my drop. I've kind of figured that much too. Plus his movements are a bit different but as long as they are still there I'm sure all is fine. 

5 Days to go :shock: Come on baby!!!!!!! We are all waiting now

*Sarah*
Good to hear from you hun and glad that you have it good with Lily - she is really so adorable! :flower: Thanks for sharing family pics!

Looking forward to your birth story once you've been able to do so.

*MissFox*
Love the pic! She is sooo cute!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks wunna :hugs: 
I feel a little better now I've give my head a shake but just tired and sore!
Didn't get the sweep, MW just didn't get what I was saying really and OH is just a dick head. Argues with everything I say when we're in there then agrees with me at home. Only to argue again at next appointment. Gonna tell him not to bother at the rest. Can't be arsed. 
On the plus side booked in on my due date for a sweep as that's the only day MW does a local clinic!

I Defo agree that ur bump is dropping. My FH today was a considerable amount lower than the last measurements and put me exactly where I should be if not lower so how there gonna carry on that baby is big I don't know! 
The anxiety is bad but worse that no one takes u serious just blames it on the fact ur pregnant. Even OH when he suffers with it too. Think he would be a little more understanding.....

Hope ur feeling better today smartie

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

No signs of little one coming yet wunna?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nothing here on my side Pink. I jump at every lower back ache and almost hold my breath... when a part of my bump goes hard I stop what I'm doing to feel if it is going hard at the bottom but nothing :( I'm ready!!!

I know how you feel with people not taking you seriously and always "blaming" everything on pregnancy!!! OMG drives me nuts! I'm pregnant and I still do have feelings! When I'm upset do NOT dare tell me I'm hormonal or write it off as such because what I'm feeling is real! Grr :growlmand:

I'm so sorry you didn't get the sweep :( I still say what harm could it have done? I mean it could have either worked or not. If it didn't then at least it was tried. :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

That's what I thought but I kinda rambled on a bit like I do when I'm upset and I don't really think she understood what I was trying to get at, that or she did and wasn't interested!
Ohh I get excited at back ache and my bump hardening but it's been doing it now pretty much 24/7. Kinda just got to the point where I ignore it. 
Just trying to keep my self busy. OH walked the dog and said I couldn't go, should be resting so just gutted down stairs of the house while ruby was out the way haha! On to the final bit of washing babies clothes, down to my last bin bag of 0-3 months, if she does come out on the large size I doubt new born will fit her long. Although MW did say don't pay too much attention to what they have said about her being big haha


----------



## MissFox

I'm sorry you didn't get the sweep pink!


----------



## pink_phoenix

MissFox said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get the sweep pink!

Thanks hun
Really love that pic from ur new born shoot, hope you had a wonderful time doing it


----------



## MissFox

Lol the newborn shoots aren't easy but I'm so happy to have them. I missed out with my first due to my csection incision opening and oozing in one spot and I have some decent ones from my 2nd. These are the best.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pink_phoenix

My friend has her own photography business and she's always booked up for newborn shoots, some really beautiful pictures come out of them!
Glad you had such a positive experience after being poorly last time


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well think I may finally have some signs she's on her way soon. Sat watching tv about an hour ago and actually felt great ( apart from being exhausted) and all of a sudden period type pains that went on to desperately needing poo pains. Just made it up to the toilet and this sudden gush of nausea washed over and chest felt tight and mouth watered like I was going to be sick. Called assessment unit as hands and feet suddenly swelled a little earlier in the day too and they said take paracetamol, drink plenty of fluid and if no better in an hour ring back. 
Was just coming on for an hour and thought I was getting away with it then all of a sudden period pain, desperate poo pains and nausea. This time worse. And tummy is so hard it hurts!!!!
Does this sound like anything or just getting my hopes up......
Could it be stress from being wound up today or could it possibly be the beginning of labour 
Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## MissFox

I had that about 10 days before I went into labor. It was crazy! I was shaky and sick and started having some contractions. I even txt my husband (he works out of town Monday-Friday) to keep his phone on him. I kept pooing and felt so weird. A hot shower helped calm it down.


----------



## MissFox

Also I'm not complaining but my baby has been aslee for 2.5 hours now and she usually cluster feeds right now. I'm concerned it's going to mean a late night. Upside is that my oldest went with my mom for a couple nights (my little traveller! Always asks to go spend the night) so it's just me, Ruby and Charlie at home tonight. We will all sleep in my room. My toddler had been having a hard time with not being the one in my arms all the time. She wants me to wear her more too


----------



## pink_phoenix

I ended up calling the assessment suit back and they asked me to come in, baby is happy and they noted some pretty intense readings and asked if I was getting any pain. Said more discomfort than pain but Defo something, got an internal, I'm 1cm dilated so atleast it's a start. I know it still means can be a while before anything happens but atleast it's better than nout haha! Being kept in for observations over night just incase but fingers crossed will be better news tomorrow


----------



## MissFox

Good luck! Hopefully They pick up. Any chance they have you a sweep while they were in there? Lol! I know my contractions always get much more intense after every internal while in labor


----------



## pink_phoenix

No they didn't do a sweep unfortunately, thing MW was a little concerned o was much further along than she thought. We were talking about my brain op and total lack of willingness to take pain killers and laughed about me having a high pain thresh hold so she thought she best just check before sending my to ward incase I was actually in labour ha!
Still getting tightenings and been sat bouncing away on a birth ball for past 20mins so hopefully when they check again before deciding if I can go home it will have helped. If not ill just ask for a sweep while there at it haha! Can't do any harm can it. And if they won't atleast I know my MW next week will atleast be able to attempt a sweep! 
Not slept yet either. It's like 5am haha! Went for a brew and ended up cleaning the kitchen on the ward haha. OCD strikes again. Them some woman was making noises I've only herd on the discovery channel when a lion severly wounds another animal so Defo wasn't sleeping thru that so thought I'd give the ball and wondering round a try


----------



## mdscpa

*OUR LITTLE ONE IS HERE!!! 

He was born on 12th of June Friday at 12:55 a.m. measuring 3.410 kgs or 7lbs 8.28oz and 20 inches in length at 39w1d. Here&#8217;s how it (birth) all started hopefully I can remember even the simple details. ​*

Be warned some pictures are TMI!!! oh, and it's long....​

I had my weekly appointment at 38w6d (Wednesday) where I was planning to give birth that allows DH inside the room for normal delivery. The doc gave me an internal exam (IE) to check for any dilation. He said cervix is totally closed. We were so disappointed because we thought I may have dilated even it just 1 cm due to having strong contractions for the last 4 days. Another bad news was he said baby is too large for my built, my pelvis is too small - Cephalopelvic disproportion (CPD) - and I have a 40% chance ending with a caesarean section which means DH will never be by my side but he said they will me try to deliver normally. Was told to come back a week later and see the progress. Later that afternoon I got a brown stain in my undies and some sort of a mucus either that&#8217;s the start of a bloody show or my cervix were irritated due to IE. 


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/TlZdxfG.jpg​

Me and DH decided to have a second opinion at our previous hospital/doc where they don&#8217;t allow DH inside the room for normal or caesarean delivery the following day at 39w0d (Thursday). I&#8217;ve been sleepless the night before due to painful contractions and they were coming every 3 to 7 minutes. I woke up with lots of mucus and brown stain in my undies didn&#8217;t thought I&#8217;ll have more so I didn&#8217;t put a pad after the first incident.

*TMI ALERT!!! Only for those with strong stomach. Decided to put a pad after this.

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/97jqQgG.jpg​

Few hours later, only got little stain.

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/gB2oqgo.jpg​

Later that afternoon, got a mucus dripping/hanging down there when I went to pee.

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/rJno7sO.jpg​
*​
Contractions really got painful at this point and I was just waiting for DH to come home from work to go to the hospital and get checked. DH arrived home at around 4:00 pm, prepped myself while DH ate his meal. Contractions continued until we arrived at the hospital at 5:14 pm. Walked, took the stairs praying it will help me open a bit more. We arrived at our doc&#8217;s office and her assistant took my weight and blood pressure (BP) as usual. BP was 160/100 which is odd because I normally get bad headache if it&#8217;s high. Nurse asked if im tired or something told her I took the stairs coming here so yeah maybe that&#8217;s why&#8230; Asked me to rest for a bit and wait for our doc. Doc came and she did an IE and I was 1.5 cm dilated and more mucus and brown discharge came out. She said the same thing and that I have a higher chance of getting a CS and said I&#8217;m a day overdue based on my last scan with them (EDD: 10th of June) but will try to do it normally. Nurse told her about my BP and she asked to get it checked again still the same and the doc decided to admit me right then and there. She ordered more lab tests and another scan and baby was measuring 3.247 kgs or 7lbs 2.53oz. After all the tests and paperworks, I was admitted at around 8:00 pm. They gave me cytotec medication (instead of IV fluid) to induce labor and hooked me up with all these monitors. I was really shocked that everything happened so fast like I just do what they want me to do. 

From DH&#8217;s side of story, at 9:00 pm, one nurse and a doc came out the delivery room to call my DH and have him sign the surgery agreement just in case I really need to have the surgery. They told him they will do the operation at 10:00 pm. I have no clue about it though because they told me they will let me try and do it normally.

Being in the delivery room with all the screaming ladies, and one lady with me in the same room made everything worst. They gave her enema, was too painful and she removed the tube, just imagine what happened next. Seeing all that made me want to ask the doctors to do me the surgery. 

One doctor checked the monitor and said baby&#8217;s tachy. I asked her what&#8217;s wrong and she just said, &#8220;Everything is fine don&#8217;t worry.&#8221; But I know something was wrong and I know she meant that baby&#8217;s heartrate beats faster than normal (I told DH after the surgery that it was my heartbeat that was fast). She asked me to lie on my left side and nothing changes. They did another IE and still no changes with the dilation. Checked my BP and it&#8217;s still high&#8230; I cried :cry: because with all those painful contractions and feeling like my pelvic bone is going to explode (I can feel it stretching) still no progress, cervix stayed at 1.5cm. That&#8217;s when they decided to transfer me to the theater. They called DH to give him all my clothes and slipper at 12:35 am Friday. DH thought I gave birth already as he was told they&#8217;ll do the operation at 10:00 pm Thursday. He said, he was too worried because nobody was calling him passed 10:00 pm and he thought something bad went wrong. They put me to bed, asked me if I want to see my baby or just sleep. Of course, I told the anaesthesiologist that I want to see my baby. She gave me a spinal anaesthesia and then we waited for few minutes. They pinched my belly and I felt the pain and cried and ask them not to do it yet. They asked me to move my foot and lift it and I did. So the anaesthesiologist told my doc to wait few more minutes. Then she ask me if I feel something in my waist. I said yes but it&#8217;s not painful. The she gave my doc a :thumbup:. It was really weird because I can feel all what they&#8217;re doing in my belly&#8230; 20 minutes later from when they transferred me, our baby was born. They lifted him by his head and bum and then he cried while I was looking at him. It was the most precious thing I have ever seen. Baby is healthy and 3 of us were together 5 hours after delivery.

We stayed in the hospital for another 3 days and finally went home yesterday afternoon instead of the night before as our doc was on a day off. Here&#8217;s some of his pictures.

*First few hours old:

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/Ky7IBWq.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/hXzpk9c.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/RZawzx4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/iyFSqGb.jpg
​

At 2 days old having a sun bath:

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/ZZmudaF.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/C3JpEhU.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/DgylBkj.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/EYLBrtG.jpg
​

His fully grown finger nails before DH cut them:

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/qwHlhxx.jpg
​


Going home day:

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/HcI242l.jpg
​
*​

Goodluck to those who are still waiting....


----------



## eppgirl

Congratulations mdscpa! He is gorgeous!
Update on my boys,
After a little worry because they were having a hard time getting up to birth weight, yesterday after just turning 3 weeks old Saturday William whose birth weight was 6 lbs 14 oz and at his appt last week only weighed 6 lbs 10 oz now weighs 7 lbs 3 oz!
Connor whose birth weight was 5 lbs 11 oz and at his appt last week was only 5 lbs 11 oz is now 6 lbs 3 oz!
Very proud of my boys!


----------



## MissFox

He is beautiful Md!!! Hope your csection recovery is smooth!!!

epp- glad your boys are gaining weight now!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Pink*
How are you doing now?? You've been quiet since your last update earlier today.

Hopefully progress has been made and your doing okay :hugs:

*Eppgirl*
Well done on the boys doing so well! Proud of them too


----------



## pink_phoenix

We had a bit of a scary hour, I started to feel poorly and was hooked up to monitor baby, she threw a wobbler and heart rate was 200+ for about 40mins. Think they were prepping me for emergency c section at one point then she just settled out. Will stay in hospital tonight and they will see how I get on tomorrow 

Loving the updates ladies and glad everyone is doing well


----------



## mdscpa

She's close now Pink. Glad her heartrate went back to normal. Mine never did so they immediately prep me for CS. Can't wait to see her.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so glad she stabilised Pink :hugs: Rest up tonight hun!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww mdscpa Adam is just so beautiful!!! Makes me feel peaceful looking at him :cloud9:
I really can't imagine how terrifying it must have been for you, I was an absolute wreck, which obviously didn't help because I was climbing the walls!

Thanks wunna, I'm trying to rest but up on antenatal ward full of ladies being induced so think I could be in for another long night! Will put a trace back on baby in next half hour just to check her!

Will try and keep u updated when I can, consultant says they would rather I spontaneously go into labour as at the last check was still only 1cm dilated and the inner part not at all there only option now would be c section. If I dilate properly they would burst my waters and hope I progress well but doc seems keen as me to go as natural as possible. How are you feeling? And closer to holding your little one? :hugs:

Eppgirl, great to hear the boys are doing so well and gaining such impressive amounts


----------



## Snorman

Wooow, haven't been on this site since I got my plus sign! So much has happened :D
Congratulations to all of you who already got their babies, I'm so jealous...!
My sister in law got a daughter last Friday, so incredibly sweet!
I've still got 11 days until my due date..

Last few days though, I've been getting kinda crampy and weird feeling. Hoping it could mean something, but at the same time I really don't think I will deliver before the due date..

How are you guys feeling?

I'm having increased pelvic pressure, some lower back pain, crampy stomach and (sorry if TMI) looser bowel movements. I've read that this could mean that labor is around the corner, but I'm guessing it could also mean my body's just getting ready to deliver within a month or so.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Snorman said:


> Wooow, haven't been on this site since I got my plus sign! So much has happened :D
> Congratulations to all of you who already got their babies, I'm so jealous...!
> My sister in law got a daughter last Friday, so incredibly sweet!
> I've still got 11 days until my due date..
> 
> Last few days though, I've been getting kinda crampy and weird feeling. Hoping it could mean something, but at the same time I really don't think I will deliver before the due date..
> 
> How are you guys feeling?
> 
> I'm having increased pelvic pressure, some lower back pain, crampy stomach and (sorry if TMI) looser bowel movements. I've read that this could mean that labor is around the corner, but I'm guessing it could also mean my body's just getting ready to deliver within a month or so.

Sounds promising :D

I had the loose bowels for 4 days at the end of 36 weeks... I thought I was going to go into labour round about 37ish weeks but no such luck :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hope you are still doing okay Pink :hugs:

I'm no closer to labour than I was yesterday or the day before or before :( Urgh I want to have baby please

I hope your body does it thing and dilates and progresses naturally so that you can do your thing.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well after an absolutely terrible night arguing with staff that clearly couldn't give a shit I've got a doc that seems worth his weight in gold this morning. He's rung my brain specialist in Manchester to see if he agrees it's safe to be induced. If he does i'll be started off today, if not I think there gonna take me for c section. 
Not what I wanted but I'm that exhausted and that sick of the site of this place I'd happily let them bring a local farmer in with his tracktor and rope for pulling out stuck calf's. 
Hope something happens for you soon wunna, it's horrible being one of the last still waiting, especially when everyone's posting such beautiful pics of their precious little arrivals


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah hun, I'm so sorry that you are so tired :hugs: Even with all that you are going through I love how you still manage to crack jokes!

I hope they can safely induce you and that you get to labour naturally! So exciting that you will be holding your little girl so so soon!! :dance:

Please keep us updated if you can! Plus if I don't hear from you again before she is born, good luck! :hugs:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Ah Pink! It's all coming to an end for you thankfully. As weird as it is, them deciding on a birth plan for you is so much easier than the stress of doing it yourself. Hopefully you get your vaginal birth, and your body reacts well to an induction if that's the chosen way. 

It's okay Wunna, I don't seem to be shifting anywhere soon lol. I've had cramps in my front and back but nothing to craze about. Just hope I have a successful sweep. Tried to check myself yesterday but all I feel is mush so no idea what I'm feeling for. Bought a bed from gumtree which is being delivered tonight, going to sand it down and paint it to see if it brings something on. Got the painting/nesting/energy bug. Finally hit home there's going to be another one of us by next week, pretty scary in fact.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Yesterday I did have a knicker wetting which needed changing. A bit disgusting - has normal discharge then clear water. 1st pic is when it happened, I checked today (2nd pic) what it dried like and it's pretty much clear still and discharge normal white.

Spoiler
https://imgur.com/Sk3y1dX.jpg


----------



## Snorman

Smartie, I have the same! Cramping in front and back. Watery discharge and loads of BH's (well, comparing to before.. It's not like it's crazy much, really, just for me )


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm just waiting on the gyne reg coming up now to make a decision on what we gonna do, she may request an urgent mri at another hospital or I may get it here tomorrow. 
We've been told there could be a few days wait for a c section so nothing is gonna happen today or tomorrow now unless I get an mri and they decide to induce but then again there's 3 ladies on the ward with me that have been here 2 days being induced so there's really no rush by the looks of it


----------



## pink_phoenix

And I'm trying to keep positive and crack jokes because I think I'd just break down and cry if not and then I'm no use to anyone am i
Got little one to think of who's already stressed by the looks of it


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Snorman - it's frustrating when nothing comes from it, isn't it? Are your BH's starting randomly or are you doing things to make them happen? If the latter, keep doing it and see if it carries on. My ribs get crushed when I'm sat down and have a BH, so uncomfortable. I know the watery discharge is a close sign but not close enough :( 

Pink - I wish I could say something to make you feel better. You do have the authority to decline an induction if you really want to avoid it. Plus, them other women may not be high risk or priority. If you want to cry then cry. Holding it in is going to do you no good and it'll build up more. Once you've got your little lady you'll forget every feeling you had beforehand or think you were being stupid and laugh about it anyway :hugs:


----------



## Snorman

SmartieMeUp said:


> Snorman - it's frustrating when nothing comes from it, isn't it? Are your BH's starting randomly or are you doing things to make them happen? If the latter, keep doing it and see if it carries on. My ribs get crushed when I'm sat down and have a BH, so uncomfortable. I know the watery discharge is a close sign but not close enough :(

They are starting randomly, but tonight I was planning on getting em going. They always start when I walk in stairs, so I'll be running up and down tonight  Yeah I know, my ribs are kind of squished everytime a BH comes along when I'm sitting. Sucks! 
Naah, I wish there was a clear list of signs, instead of all this guessing! Going crazy..!


----------



## pink_phoenix

It's ok hun there's not a right lot to say, I just really appreciate having some where to rant and the support from everyone. It works wonders when your ready for tearing ur hair out haha!
I would like an induction rather than c section due to needing to have GA. We only thought that c section would be quicker but apparently not, if I have to wait for a few days I'd rather wait a few days for and induction and attempt natural than wait for a c section and end up being in longer. It's all down to what's gonna be best for baby and quickest we can all get home and recover together. I can't imagine me wound up in hospital for any longer than necessary is gonna do any of us any good


----------



## treeroot

Good luck to every one still one labour watch. I know it must be hard for those at the end of the month!

My little one is doing extremely well, gaining weight like a champ. My recovery is a slower process but I know it won't last forever. Had an episiotomy which is restricting my mobility due to pain, but even today seems a bit better.


I started writing the following to include a couple points, and it pretty much turned into my birth story, but I'll leave it in case anyone is interested:

Oh and FYI my contractions I had posted about were all early stages of labour. That night I couldn't get to sleep, so I thought I'd pace upstairs till they eased off. Took me a couple hours to realize that they weren't stopping. So at 1 am I woke up DH to time them for me (I wasn't timing before because I was focusing on trying to get some rest in case this was still early labour). They were 3min apart. I finally called the midwife at 3am. When she arrived and checked me...turns out I was 7cm. Active labour continued for hours, I think I reached 10cm around mid afternoon the next day. I didn't feel the need to push so I just sort of hung out for while, had a bath, and nothing was really happening, so they broke my waters and I was coached into pushing. Was finally getting the hang of it and they could see his head but I couldn't get him out. They were going to give me one last 1/2hour to keep trying, but a bit of meconium stained showed up so we went into the hospital. I was offered the option of forceps or cesarean but told that even with the forceps if the baby wasn't coming with the first couple tries they were switching to the cesarean right away. I opted for the forceps, and after getting prepped with an epidural had my baby boy within minutes. He was actually born less then a 1/2 from arriving at the hospital, 6:03pm. Apparently his head was sort of sideways and he had gotten his little hand stuck up beside it which was proving to much for me to push through on my own.

(Edit - I had a home birth planned, which is why I'm at home for most of this. If it wasn't for the final snag at the end I would have been totally medication free as well :( )


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww treeroot glad little one arrived safely after all that went on. And wow 7cms dilated still chilling at home. Now that is something!
Hope your both doing well and recovering perfectly

I'm still sat waiting on my MRI. Should be some point today then will get my final decision as to whether I can go naturally or will need a c section but either way she should be here at somepoint in next few days


----------



## mdscpa

Keep us updated Pink.... FX all goes well..... Trying to catch up and see new births...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for sharing your story Treeroot and happy that you are both safe. Congrats :hugs: 

Pink, not too much longer for you. At least soon you will know what is going to happen next and ten you can focus on getting ready for her birth! So exciting!!


----------



## DoodleDoo

Hey girls :) I've been keeping up to date with this thread quite well recently but it's hard to post from my phone. Congrats to all the ladies whose babies have arrived, it makes me so happy to pop on and see a new birth announcement. You must be so pleased.

Pink, I hope that you get a decision soon, waiting for baby is tough enough without having to wait in hospital! It's going to be so worth it though.

Smartie, I have been having exactly the same discharge for a week or two now. Sometimes I get so much I have to rush to the bathroom to check it's not my waters. Do you think it's a sign things are starting?

Afm, baby is still 3/5ths engaged as it has been for the last month. I think I may have had my first set of braxton hicks the other night and I wake up every morning now with period pains on my right side of my lower back, on and off for about half an hour and then nada. Beginning to think it's more likely to be a kidney issue than early labour :dohh: So so ready to meet this girl/guy. My ankles and feet now belong to those of a woman eight times my weight and frankly, I can't take another 3 weeks of wearing only flip flops.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi ladies. Quick update, 
I'm currently waiting for a doctor so I can sign the forms to be released from hospital. They've well and truly taken the piss and I've had enough. 
Waited two days for a scan which I had this morning, no one has bothered to do a report on it, it's currently floating round on 'they system' somewhere, what ever that means. 
No one seems to care, baby is clearly happy as all the monitoring they have done has looked great so I'm off home to wait for her where my time isn't pissed up the wall. 
I've now missed my consultant appointment thanks to this set of lazy good for nothing morons so going to spend what I can of tomorrow chasing my own arse getting an appointment. 
Got the midwife on Monday which is my due date and will be getting my stretch and sweep so with any luck this should be all the encouragement baby needs to make her appearance
Hope everyone is well


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow ok so finally gets home after what's felt like weeks, been telling MW's for two days been having snotty discharge, no one's bothered to examine me. Gets home, goes for a wee, snotty discharge with pink streaks! Looks like I'm gonna be back faster than I thought


----------



## MissFox

Woo pink! Hope you don't have much longer!!

Hope you heal quickly tree! 

My pelvis still feels broken and I did break my tailbone again. 

Spent some time at my moms. It's hot there! We took the girls swimming
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Think this is labour for me.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yayy smartie!!
I'm thinking that too, or soon. Just lost my plug! Hours after signing my self out!!!!

Hope it is for u smartie

Beautiful pic miss fox. Hope your tail bone heals quick and ur all ok


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Contractions 2-4 min apart since 2am. Think waters have been going. Lost pink mucus. OH has pissed me off, he came down with DD at 6:45 and left me with her and said "i'm going back to bed to sleep" now he's moaning that he can't go into work so I told him to go in as it's his last day and I'll ring him as he's closer to the hospital there and he just goes "no". He wanted to come home the other day when I had watery discharge but probably so he can play his game. I know my sweep will be 100% effective today :D

Your natural birth maybe on the cards then!! Try labour as much as you can at home when you have contractions.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

First of all I'm sorry that they wasted around with you at he hospital Pink! 

*Pink & Smartie*, I hope you ladies are well off into labour by now :dance: So exciting that you both have pink discharge!!! I might just become and obsessive check my knickers lady now lol
Keep us updated if you can and good luck to you both!!

*MissFox*, cute pic! Love it. Sorry if I missed something but how did you break your tailbone? Sorry about the pain though and hope it heals quickly!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think I passed my whole plug last night. It's hard to explain what it actually looked like. Almost like a little flesh coloured jelly fish haha! Bout the size of a coke bottle lid. 
Discharge has been funny for a few days and been getting lots of tightenings so really hoping this is it. I've had enough well and truly of being pregnant


----------



## pink_phoenix

And OH's......who needs them!
Mine been a complete tool. 
Sat in hospital alllll day complaining no one is doing anything. Said if I wanna come home to come home. Then complains the whole time I'm home. 
Just had to ring and book my own consultant appointment because morons at the hospital didn't re arrange the one I missed and all he can say is 'still gonna be end of next week then isn't it' 
FUCK OFF!! I'm sick of u complaining! A bit of support would be nice instead of complaining ALL the time! Seriously seriously wish I was single


----------



## SmartieMeUp

4cm fully effaced atm :) bulging waters on gas and air. So high :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That description of your plug Pink seems great! Hope you start labour soon. I'm so sorry about ass face!! I wish he would be better for you - actually I wish I could do something to help you along :hugs:

Go Smartie!!! Whoop whoop :dance: 

Cannot wait for more babies!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks wunna :hugs: just knowing I have here to come and vent is amazing 
Hope things will be moving along for you soon! 

Yayyyyy smartie!! :happydance: so excited
All the very best


----------



## MissFox

My plus was HUGE. Handfuls. But sounds promising pink!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 
Smartie- yay! Hope it goes quick and smooth! 

Upside about my DH working out of town. I still like him :rofl: 
Wanna- I broke my tailbone during delivery. I broke it with number 2 also.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh miss fox that sounds awful. I fell down the stairs early in pregnancy and bruised my tail bone and its still bad now so can't even imagine how excruciating that must be.
I hope is not a drawn out healing process and hope its not too painfully for u

I just assumed it was a whole plug as it come out in one almost perfectly shaped piece. Discharge has been clear but snotty for the last few days tho and then had red streaks in it last thing last night before the big bit came out. And its first baby so maybe it's a bit smaller. God knows ha ha I'm just hoping that's me on my way or at least some where close


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MissFox said:


> My plus was HUGE. Handfuls. But sounds promising pink!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> Smartie- yay! Hope it goes quick and smooth!
> 
> Upside about my DH working out of town. I still like him :rofl:
> Wanna- I broke my tailbone during delivery. I broke it with number 2 also.

:shock: That is hectic braking it during delivery. Again, I really hope the pain eases off soon and it heals quickly.

:rofl: at you still liking your husband. My annoyance at DH at the moment is the fact that since I've been on ML he hasn't made an effort to try and spend more time with me. He still just goes on with his friend... I might just start thinking they are gay if they go on like this :haha: He spends way more of his awake time with him than me



pink_phoenix said:


> Oh miss fox that sounds awful. I fell down the stairs early in pregnancy and bruised my tail bone and its still bad now so can't even imagine how excruciating that must be.
> I hope is not a drawn out healing process and hope its not too painfully for u
> 
> I just assumed it was a whole plug as it come out in one almost perfectly shaped piece. Discharge has been clear but snotty for the last few days tho and then had red streaks in it last thing last night before the big bit came out. And its first baby so maybe it's a bit smaller. God knows ha ha I'm just hoping that's me on my way or at least some where close

I'm very sure things are starting to happen now. Your body seems to be moving in the right direction! Are you getting any contractions yet?


----------



## pink_phoenix

I've been having very sporadic tightenings since I went in Monday night. 
It started with sudden urge to go toilet, then when I went I had a wave of nausea then lost all my colour in my face and felt like I was gonna pass out. So ended up at the assessment place, she hooked me up and asked if I was having any pain as the machine was showing regular tightenings/pressure increase. 
Then it eased a bit when I got to the ward and had stopped complety by morning. Then on and off thru the day. But since I've been home there now on the verge of unfomfy and painfull and her movements are hurting very low down. 
Defo more since losing that plug. 
I did walk a lot and bounce on the balls a lot in the hospital so wasn't all in vain I suppose if it's helped. 
Been to the toilet a few times again today and it's quite a sudden urge so hoping it's not far off at all
When I've sat looking stuff up it says stress can stop or slow contractions so I'm wondering if my body was starting on Monday and with everything that went on it stopped!
Just seems so funny that with in hours of being home the cramps had started again and mucus and plug


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Could be that you are were calmer at home and that could have started it all off. Hoping you can stay at home for a bit and that it really gets going for you soon! you really are so close!! I mean only 3 days from your due date :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah my plan is to stay at home as long as I can comfortably. Just going to run a bath and play some music and chill out haha! 
Funnily enough same plan for tonight! Tummy is going nuts just not in any particular pattern


----------



## MissFox

It was just starting to get better from Ruby when iOS t pregnant this time so I knew it was going to happen again. It makes most movement painful. But it so what it is. 

Pink that sounds good. My plug was a long process to come out. Days. I went into labor the day after the pink streaks. 

Yea, I hardly see my husband. He comes home for three nights a week. We order pizza or something one of those nights and he does bed time with the girls at least two of those nights so it works. But his is baby number three. Number one was the hardest on our relationship.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Miss fox, if it works for you guys that's great. Me and OH spend a lot of time with each other, sometimes days at a time. I do like my time apart and I do worry baby will take its toll on us as all the trouble with the pregnancy has Defo pushed us to the limit a few times! But we have just always spent a lot of time together. 
Mine actually started with tiny spots of blood. Like one or two occasionally when wiping. Then snotty discharge but I think that also down to having two internals in two days. 
Then the almost orange coloured plug and now it's gone onto clear again and pink streaks so hopefully I'm Defo on my way. 
Is there nout they can do to help you repair? I know when I looked about my tail bone there wasn't a right lot about pain relief and ways to help heal, was just like ah well ur stuck with it, tough shit


----------



## MissFox

No, I can sit in a donut pillow. And work on strengthening my core. 

It doesn't always work to not see each other. He comes home and pulls the "I worked all week" and I also usually work full time but it is hard basically being a single mom 4-5 days out of the week. It puts a lot of pressure on me with keeping the house semi clean and shopping and other errands. But it is what it is. It's a phase and he won't be working out of town forever. But it will come in waves. I look forward to our days together.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Small update. I gave birth at 22:53 to a whopping 7lb 12oz lady! It was assisted via vacuum and needed eptosimy (sp?). She's so small though, fits nicely in tiny baby. Unsure of length thus far. Had gas and air, diamorphine, 2 failed episurals and 1 successful one. Traumatic labour. I was a bitch to the last 2 mw's, doctor and anthesiest. I couldn't get her to breastfeed but she latched by herself for over an hour!! Will update with pi pics tomorrow xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww smartie congratulations. 
In in early labour, MW thinks she's back to back and could be in for a right time of it apparently. I'm 2cm and still a little thick which I suppose I better than 1cm/fingertip I was Monday and Tuesday. Pain is horrendous already. Had some codine and paracetamol and sent on my merry way till I'm further along. They offered to admit me to the ward but after a week in there already and the fact OH couldn't stay I opted for home and a bath. See how I get on


----------



## pink_phoenix

So while I'm trying to waste time away while in the slowest labour ever......I thought I'd share a few things with you wonderful ladies....
I've decided my best friend is mental she's had 3 kids and she's only 25 and all of them she's only ever had paracetamol.....i mean what the actual fudge.....ive had paracetamol and codine and I'm ready for going getting that farmer over the road round with his tractor and rope!!
I've decided I hate celebrities......they just make a joke out of everything and anything.......'oh labour was easy and no pain relief'......bolloks I've seen u on a night out love ur a hard core pill head so I know ur popping what ever you can or injecting it and just lying......
Also what's all this about push presents........surely ur baby is the best present you could hope for........some one could walk in with dwayne johnson covered in peanut butter and all i'd be interested in is if he could hurry the labour the fuck up!!!!
Midwifes that clearly have no love for their job......love fuck off and give someone who would appreciate every second of it a chance, u don't wanna be here and I don't wanna see ur miserable face........im ready for chopping people's heads off trust me ur face is rubbing me up the wrong way... Ur getting it!!
Oh and people that say tattoos are worse than labour......seriously people get ur head checked out....im only 2 cms in and I'd rather be sat having the inside of my flower tattooed than going thru this!
And all the way thru I thought I hated being pregnant....... I've decided I love it....labour on the other hand is just the mother of all arse holes!!

I hope people see this as the laugh it was intended to be ( or ravings of a pain stricken woman desperate to stop thinking about being torn in half from the inside)
I'm over the moon to finally be on the way to holding my little one, just wishing she would be quick about it haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Smartie*
Huge congrats on your little girl!! I cannot wait for the updates.
Sorry that it was traumatic though but glad you didn't need a section.

Enjoy all the love and new cuddles mama!!

*Pink*
I am so happy to read that you are in labour :dance: So much closer to holding her now!

I read your 2nd post and was laughing all the way through. I actually started to feel bad about it thinking that I am not being very nice laughing when you are in pain and pissed off. Felt much better when I saw you said you intended it to be a good laugh. I tried looking for pics of Dwayne Johnson in peanut butter after your 1 comment but I could not find one sorry :haha:

Good luck for the rest hun, I'm sure you will be great and cannot wait for more updates.


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm not to bad now drugs have kicked in a bit, can't walk or talk during a contraction and spent most of the time on the toilet convinced I'm gonna wee, poo or sick every where. Seemed like a good idea.....
Yeah was just a daft rant, u know like when uve had a crappy day and just lose ur head over nout and feel better?? Thought I'd just try it ha! Defo helped!
I hope ur labour isn't far off now hun :hugs:
Even tho I want it over and done with fathers day here is sunday so for her to make her grant 
entrance then would be amazing!
And me and OH have been together 3 years on tuesday.....defo don't wanna be waiting that long tho haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad you are doing better!!! :hugs:

I didn't want to post my long story here earlier but I slept like utter crap due to my belly being sore the whole night. I obviously cannot sleep on my back or tummy and my sides hurt so bad. I've been having lower back ache and period pains.

Sometimes my bump will go hard together with the pain and other times it will be just BH where the top of my bump alone goes hard :shrug:

Tummy is feeling a bit runny now so I really have no idea anymore. I had one painful contraction last night before bed and then struggled to sleep because some of the pains would wake me and I had to pee almost every hour. 

Here is to hoping that labour isn't that far off for me either


----------



## pink_phoenix

That's how I've felt for past few days hun so Defo a strong possibility. 
And all of a sudden tiredness hits like uve never felt tired before and u HAVE to sleep!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I managed a 2 hour nap but was still aware of my bump getting hard and uncomfy. Still there now that I'm awake so I'm going to clean house a bit and see if it progresses or not. FX


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'd get on ur birthing ball hun, have a good old bounce, I'm adamant being bored and bouncing away while stuck in hospital has certainly helped me along a bit. Also try that going up the stairs sideways trick


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Going to take a warm bath and see what happens and then will bounce the rest of the day :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm back in the bath. My contractions are all over the place now but there that sting I can't even stand up let alone walk or talk OH must be loving the peace and quiet haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Remember to breath through them and try and relax as much as you can when the contractions are not there. Not speaking out of experience here and might not even be helping you much just hoping you don't have much longer to go :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Back home again now, had a crap day really. At 2 am was 2 cms. Went back in at 1ish was still only 1-2 so was screwing. Was trying to push for some sort of intervention. Got the registrar down to see me at 7ish, she said had gone to 3cms and gave me the mother of all stretch and sweeps!! Said I could stay but sujested going home relaxing in my own environment, try a bath and sleep if contractions ease. And hoping baby is here before my sheduled consultant apointment on tuesday!! 
Been a looooooong day lol


----------



## nilllabean26

Big Congrats to everyone who has given birth. Awesome beautiful pics. I missed a lot. 


Cute pics wunna.


Also ladies if u take pics on ur phone of ur babies, save them on a cloud system. I took pics and videos of abel everyday in NICU and when he got home and was going to make a small movie. My computer dropped and the harddrive broke.ALL my pics and videos saved on my computer have been lost. It hurt my heart so much. I know I can create new m em memories, but be careful ladies. 




kit603 said:


> I'll go back and read people's updates again later because I've not been online for about a week, but just thought I'd let you all know my baby is here
> 
> He arrived safely by c-section last night at 22.32 weighing an astonishing 10lb 8oz! I'll update with more info later. X




MissFox said:


> Congrats on having your LO kit!!!
> 
> I was constipated for 4 days before Rubh was born so I know how you ladies feel! Once I started having some pink when wiping my water broke shortly after. This time I had the constant need to poo feeling for DAYS and had a couple days of everything going straight through me. I even pooped during labor but not while pushing. Ok, I may have pooped while pushing but I don't know. If I did it wasn't much because I had been pooing nonstop for 2 days!
> I'm getting antsy waiting for more babies!!! Miss Charlie is 8 days old already! She has been sleeping amazingly the last two nights (only waking once to nurse- then back out until I wake up- nurse again and stays asleep). She sleeps better than my toddler!
> We went camping from Friday- Sunday and now I've got to get the house back in order. But it was fun to relax at the lake.




WunnaBubba2 said:


> Some of the photos that my sister took this weekend at 37 Weeks :D
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/lE8o9jim.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/aqT8ALZl.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/Mg48SNVl.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/4rtToV4.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/cNlHZNe.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/LqvAjPNl.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/nDBcG5xl.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/yLIKgKql.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/ezR6nSY.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/uM0ws5vl.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/rC2GReUl.jpg




Sarah1508 said:


> Hey :hi: just a quick update to say that baby is finally here! Well when I say finally the labour was actually scarily quick! Too tired to work it out but it was only about 4 hours! :shock: she was born at 6:38 am and weighs a tiny 6.05lb <3 I will update more but probably in a few days time haha , I hope everyone else is doing okay <3
> 
> Here she is Lily Marie Daly <3 I'm so so in love already <3
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/661/0nSvH6.jpg




MileyMamma said:


> Hi ladies! Just to let you all know I had my little boy via c section on Friday the 5th of June at 9.19am. He was taken strait to special care and put on a ventilator as he didn't want to breathe by himself, on Saturday they switched him to cpap machine and he began to improve. After brain scans, anti seizure mediation and lots of special care he was finally allowed his first cuddle with mummy at 48 hours old. Yesterday he was returned to my bedside where he still is now. We will be here until at least Friday he has another brain scan that afternoon. He was born a healthy 7lb2oz and has dropped down to 6lb4oz and will be weighed again on Wednesday. Unfortunately I had to give up Breast feeding on consultant advice because of my bipolar medication. They are not sure what caused his breathing problems but think it's withdrawl from my tablets. He is on 4 hourly observations at the moment. I am doing ok, I'm exhausted and in quite a lot of pain, I lost a bit of blood during surgery and recovery is much slower than with the girls but I'm just happy to have a healthy baby. Introducing my brave little boy Kitt Anthony John Batchelor!




mdscpa said:


> Thank you all.... This is mdscpa's husband. She asked me to inform you all the she's doing great. Pain here and there but she's perfect. We had our baby boy at 12:55 am weighing 3,410 g or 7lbs 8oz today, 12th of June 2015 via LSCS. Further information what really happened will be made by her once she's feeling better. Be staying in the hospital for 3 days. For now here's some pictures of our little boy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/twEvtMu.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/2YPGayx.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/gUnud6K.jpg
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> SPECIAL SHOUTOUT to wunnabubba!!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## nilllabean26

Smartie,Wunna, and pink are the last ones in here Im waiting to hear under update on now. Gl ladies


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm seriously hoping the next day or two, been a hard long week. 
How's abel getting on now nilla? Hoep your both coming on beautifully. And sorry to hear about ur pics. I did that with 13 years worth of one's of kiara! Was heart broken


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> I'm seriously hoping the next day or two, been a hard long week.
> How's abel getting on now nilla? Hoep your both coming on beautifully. And sorry to hear about ur pics. I did that with 13 years worth of one's of kiara! Was heart broken

OMG that must've been super hard: (


Im excited for u. U have been through a lot. U deserve ur Little one asap;) and I hope it goes smooth and as stress free as possible


Abel is doing Awesome. My mom,little brother and sister left today after being here a couple of weeks. Hubby's parents left 2 days ago. Now back to getting used to peace and quiet. And getting him out of the habit of not being held 24hrs non stop Lol. He's over 7 lbs know and drinking me dry Lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Pink*
Urgh... I hope you don't have to go for much longer now and that she arrives soon. 

Maybe that mother of all sweeps is just what you needed :hugs:

*Nilla*
Thanks for checking on us and soooo happy that Abel is doing well and breast feeding like a champ!!

I'm so sorry about your pictures :( I would be heart broken too if that were to happen to me.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nothing up at the moment. I got onto the couch early last night as I was really desperate for some sleep. I sat/lay elevated on my back and managed to sleep pretty well which I'm happy for. I woke up at 2am because my bump went so hard that I thought my ribs were going to crack. Had a wee and some cold drink and back to the couch lol

So far no aches and pains for the day. I get the occassional bump tightening that feels like it is squeezing my ribs out side ways so they are uncomfy and then what I'm assuming is a foot that tries to pierce through my right hand side too lol

I'm going to see if dh wants to go and walk along the beach with the dog. I would take the dog myself but Mr 50kg German Shepherd walks me more than I walk him :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Huuuuuge Congrats to you Smartie..... :dance:


----------



## Snorman

I'm still here, too! Due date 28th.. No signs left. Had a few this weekend but every one is gone. Sooo bored!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Snorman said:


> I'm still here, too! Due date 28th.. No signs left. Had a few this weekend but every one is gone. Sooo bored!

I have had this as well and I'm due on 27th so waiting with you :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Took a long walk with the dog earlier by the beach as it is such a lovely sunny winter day here. Came home and got myself onto the couch again to have a nap.

Just woke up and well...

*WE HAVE PLUG!!!!* :yipee:

Okay it is not a lot and not blood streaked but def there!! When I woke up from my nap and thought how I would come on here and be like "nothing going on"
Went to wee and when I wiped it felt like a wiped a lot for such a small wee and when I checked tp there was def jelly ewcm there :dance:

Not getting my hopes up just yet because I know I might still go overdue as the plug can start coming sooner but hey what the heck lets all keep FX that it starts happening soon now


----------



## smoore

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! 

Rylan Olivia was born on June 10! 

She weighed 7 lb 6 oz when born and was 19 inches long. I have enjoyed every minute of having her here and haven't been online much.
 



Attached Files:







2015-06-10 21.28.22.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've said congrats on the FB group too Smoore but will say it here again - she is soooooooo adorable :D


----------



## MissFox

Congrats smoore! 

Yay for plug!!!

Hope all is well pink!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Well here's my story, will try to shorten it as much as possible. I was discharged yesterday at 6:30pm.

*18th*
Started sanding and painting the new bed from 2pm, finished 60% of it, back was killing so I thought I'd stop. Then I just had the urge to carry on despite being 9pm. Came in at 10:15pm, felt very poorly and crampy but put it down to painting. Went to bed at 11pm and watched TV fell asleep.

*19th*
Woke up with an odd tingly BH all over my bump at 2am. It wasn't like with DD1, but honestly I didn't think it was labour either. After 20 mins I started timing them and they were 2min 30sec - 4min apart, lasting 1min. So instantly though BH. Come 2:50am I went to the toilet for a wee then went downstairs to sit on the ball. Contractions were 2-3min apart lasting 70sec. Watched TV and listened to music through headphones to distract myself. Started texting my mum at 4am, knew this was the real deal then told her to go to sleep at 6am and I'll keep her updated. Things stayed the same. DD came downstairs at 6:40am then I told her to get in my side of the bed and wait for OH because her little sister was coming. He came down at 7:10am and went back to bed again leaving me with DD! Bless her, she made her own breakfast as I was struggling to walk, spilt cereal on the floor too trying. At 9am I rang MW to say I was in labour and if I could have my app sooner but she told me to ring L&D so I did at 10am. Went in at 11:30am dropped DD off with MIL on the way to the hospital. Was examined and 4cm so took straight to delivery suite. Offered gas & air - it made me giddy. At 3:30pm I was examined again and 6cm. They broke my waters at 5pm. Asked for diamorphine at 6pm and epidural at 8pm - first 2 failed, only numbed right side then barely worked at all 20 mins later (hit blood vessel), another anaesthetist came in and gave me a 3rd. Again, only worked temporary. Next thing I know another doctor came in, called Paul, I was fully dilated! He said I could deliver now if I had forceps or ventouse, or could wait and see if my body does it for me. I waited. 

I was a complete bitch to the midwives from then on and they were super snotty with me! They didn't listen at all. I had pain in my scar, the entire bottom of my bump felt like it was ripping open. They was saying it was contractions and that I had no pain because I had an epidural. They kept inserting fingers into me and telling me to push them out when my body wasn't ready. I was telling them I wanted somebody else to help deliver me, screaming and shouting at them. I remember asking the midwife who delivered for me if she had kids and she said "no but I have 5 years experience in this" and I shouted "yeah from textbooks!" Senior midwife came in and OH loved her, due to her control over me. I asked for Paul back but he went home. I was crying in pain and she told the other midwives to stop what they were doing and I asked her to take me to theatre for an assisted birth. She did. I was taken into theatre, as I was prepped on the bed with my legs in stirrups I said I needed to push. So I was told to go with it. I couldn't stop crying and kept my eyes shut. She used the lowest suction on the vacuum and I pushed 3 times per contraction. Come the 3rd contraction I felt her cut me. It didn't hurt and I could feel babies head coming out. She told OH to look down there :haha: he didn't want to but did anyway, and the other staff in the room laughed at his face. I was told to keep my eyes open as she was coming onto me soon. 4th contraction came and 2 more pushes later, she was out and put straight onto my chest. I couldn't stop crying, then OH cried and started kissing my head. He cut the cord twice (first time the cord was too long). Then next thing I know I was being stitched up but assured it was only a small cut (took around 30 mins!). Staff in there kept saying to me "I've never seen you smile and laugh so much the entire time you've been here" then kept joking with us.

Not the best of all experience, but I got my VBAC, I apologised to the one who delivered me the next day and she said I could have done it by myself as little assistance was needed but the pain got the worst of me. Stitches don't hurt at all unless I'm sat with something hard underneath me. I feel better than I thought I would too. Labour shy of 22 hours in total and 11 or 12 pushes. But yeah, here she is - we've decided on a name change but still haven't picked one :dohh: Baby no name, 7lb 12oz at 22:53 on 19th June at 39+6 :)
I'm finding breastfeeding extremely painful but still perservering. My MW is bringing me some nipple cream which numbs me but doesn't affect baby at all tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 11









2.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 15









4.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 16









5.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 14









6.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Come on babies of Wunna and Pink! All so close now, don't keep mummy (and the rest of us) waiting so long!! It's great you're both having some close symptoms and body is getting ready for action. 

I'm glad mine started during sleep time again though because it gave me more of an incline it was happening and wasn't just 'false labour' as the chances of that waking you is slim.

Big congratulations to Sarah, Miley and Smoore! :) :flower: So adorable! 

Glad Abel is picking up well and becoming on track, nilla! Catching up to his actual gestation now, which is great :)


----------



## MissFox

Congrats on your vbac smartie! Hope all goes smoothly. I found my vbac said to be so liberating and just an amazing experience.


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Smoore..... :dance:

Aww, love your birth story Smartie. 

You're babies are so adorable...... <3

Now, we wait for more babies..... Bring that labour on ladies....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for sharing your story Smartie! She is so beautiful congrats :flower:
Glad you managed your vbac even with all the pain - you are one strong mommy!

Pink, how are you holding up today?

I'm still getting plug with loo trips but no contractions. Sometimes I get a dull af type ache but my bump isn't tightening. Lots of sharp stabs in my cervix last night as well so hoping that things are still on track and getting ready.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for posting a bit late but here is my 39 week bump. I haven't any make-up on so please excuse my face :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/X4TCF70l.jpg


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Thank you ladies :) Still in so much awe with her. I feel like I want to do it all again right now despite saying no more :haha: Everything is forgotten once they're out and everything is worth it. Last night was awful, she didn't settle at all. Then all the bending forward into the crib made my spine have spasms in bed causing excruciating pain this morning with my pelvis.

MW came with some cream, it moisturised my nipples but still caused pain while feeding then instant dryness :( I had to feed her formula this morning the pain was that bad. I think my positioning is wrong or doing something wrong at least. She now weighs 7lb 7oz still no idea what her length is.

You're looking more than ready, Wunna! As long as the plug is still making an exit, blood or no blood, it's something :) Mine didn't come out until I was in hospital, even then I didn't see it - was on a bed sheet. I had pink watery discharge while at home around 7am-ish.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Smartie... I wish something more would happen now hahah

I hope you get the hang of breast feeding with her soon. I got a tip to squeeze some of your milk out after a feeding and then rub that on your nipple and areola - "nature's nipple cream" and this should help with dryness.


----------



## Snorman

I went to my midwife today, she said that baby is not engaged at all. I know you can go into labor without baby being engaged, but I just feel so sad right now.. Like nothing's ever going to happen :/


----------



## MissFox

Snorman I wasn't engaged at all at my 39 week appointment. I didn't make it to 40 weeks. I've had free floating babies with all 3! The last person I saw this time told me not to expect this baby to come vaginally because of her positioning and being so high. Mine haven't engaged until well into labor. Hope isn't lost


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Snorman said:


> I went to my midwife today, she said that baby is not engaged at all. I know you can go into labor without baby being engaged, but I just feel so sad right now.. Like nothing's ever going to happen :/

Ah that sucks!!! Do you have a gym/yoga ball?

I swear by it as my baby was engaged 1/5th and then I spent at least a hour each day bouncing gently for a week. Got to my next appointment and he had fully engaged so worth a try if you want :flower:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I was 3/5 engaged at 38 weeks, during labour I wasn't fully engaged. At 4cm my cervix was posterior, baby still high at -2 station. Still plenty of time for things to happen :) 

We've decided to call baby Olivia. Pippa and Olivia were our final choices. MW brought the cream but didn't have full effect but think it was down to using it at the wrong time. Did one more bottle feed. My milk supply came in around 3pm and just done a feed off it now, had latch pain but actual feeding was enjoyable for a change. My nipples are so sore I can't even squeeze a drop out before feeding, even after a massage. 

Hope Pink isn't posting because things are happening!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love that name! Beautiful name for a beautiful girl :flower:

I'm also hoping Pink's silence is because she is about to or already gave birth. Cannot wait for an update!!


----------



## Sarah1508

Finally got proper internet connection back! :yipee: Hey :hi: 

Little update on us,

Lily is now almoast two weeks old! I can't believe how quickly it's passing already! She is still sleeping like an angel and is just a dream to look after, always so content <3 and me and oh are truley appreciating it as Kian was ...hmmmm hyperactive even at newborn stage! :dohh: :haha: so fingers crossed Lily stays so chilled out :thumbup: 

I can't resist but share some photos I took the other day of my little lady so here they are :kiss: and also one of her and her big brother (he just loves her to bits <3 ) 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/661/gGqlW6.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/540/UkWfBC.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/673/4lk1dt.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/540/PTLsuf.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/540/13c8rq.jpg

Also the link to her birth story is in my signature, I finally got round to writing it! 

Congrats to you two ladies!! <3 (Sorry if I've missed anyone out I have pages to catch up on, I've missed so much!) there's not many June bugs left to be born now is there? How is Wunna doing? 



SmartieMeUp said:


> Small update. I gave birth at 22:53 to a whopping 7lb 12oz lady! It was assisted via vacuum and needed eptosimy (sp?). She's so small though, fits nicely in tiny baby. Unsure of length thus far. Had gas and air, diamorphine, 2 failed episurals and 1 successful one. Traumatic labour. I was a bitch to the last 2 mw's, doctor and anthesiest. I couldn't get her to breastfeed but she latched by herself for over an hour!! Will update with pi pics tomorrow xx




smoore said:


> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Rylan Olivia was born on June 10!
> 
> She weighed 7 lb 6 oz when born and was 19 inches long. I have enjoyed every minute of having her here and haven't been online much.


----------



## mdscpa

Love her pictures sarah. Kian holding his sister is so sweeeeeettttt!!!!!! <3


----------



## smoore

So many beautiful babies!! 


Smartie - your sweet little one was born on my birthday!! :)


----------



## eppgirl

My gorgeous boys. &#10084; 2nd pic is of Connor 3rd is William.
 



Attached Files:







20150622_203247.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5









20150622_203255.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3









20150622_203304.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Snorman

Sounds really good that so many of your babies didn't engage until late/at all! Gives me hope :D
Yes I do have a gym ball! Maybe I should bounce a little then :D


Such beautiful little babies <3 Getting all emotional here! So pretty, so pretty. Can't wait for mine!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for all the baby pics ladies! If I wasn't pregnant already I would have been so broody :haha:

They are all so cute and just like Snorman I cannot wait for my one to come.

Glad everyone is doing well as well!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Feel privileged for sharing the grand entrance, Smoore :haha:

Epp - do either of them have a distinctive feature about them? 

Snorman - work the ball hard! 

The time will come for both of you before you know it, and then be gone and feel weeks ago! 

Has anybody heard from Jo77 at all?


----------



## eppgirl

William has my DH's lips, (bigger) and Connor has my lips (smaller) Will also has on outie belly button whereas Connor has an innie. That's about it, their head shape is just a tiny bit different but I think that's because of the weight difference


----------



## Snorman

Any news? :)

I'm still waiting.. Though I have been able to sleep for TWO whole nights!
I'm so happy about that :D
Apart from the fact that I'm still exhausted, but that's okay, 'cause I can finally sleep again!


----------



## mdscpa

Yay for a good night sleeps Snorman...... FX your LO comes before the week ends. I just checked the frontpage and saw that we have the same EDD...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Snorman, it is amazing how much of a difference getting sleep makes :D

Since Friday I have been struggling and then Saterday and Sunday I got good nights in and was all like :yipee:


----------



## MissFox

Sleep is great!


----------



## nilllabean26

How often are u guys breastfeeding? And How ma y Hrs does ur lo sleep?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Get your sleep while you can ladies! It'll soon be wiped out :haha:

Epp - So there are some big differences then. That's what worries me if I was to ever have a multiple birth - not being able to tell the difference.

MW came today, checked my stitches as I managed to rip one going to the toilet :( Luckily it hasn't opened anything or abnormal change. Olivia weighs 7lb 13oz now!! Gained 6oz in 2 days, little chunk. Still so small though. Apparently my feeding is perfect too, and just have to grit my teeth for a few more days during latch.

Nilla, I feed every 2-3 hours for 10-30 mins (depending on her appetite) during the day and she sleeps for 1.5-2 hours after each feed. I do my "last" feed at 11pm, then she wakes between 3 and 4am for 20 min feed and sleeps until 7-7:30am. She's still very jaundice so that could be a reason why she's sleeping so much.


----------



## Snorman

mdscpa said:


> Yay for a good night sleeps Snorman...... FX your LO comes before the week ends. I just checked the frontpage and saw that we have the same EDD...

Oh, I totally forgot about that...! That was before the ultra sound, after that I got changed to 28th!

So I'm not over due! Yet, anyway


----------



## eppgirl

nilla - my boys are eating every 3 hours pretty much all day and night except for one feed they go 4 - 5 hours, usually between 7 am and 12 pm


----------



## WunnaBubba2

2 Days away from my expected due date and it feels like nothing to me anymore because I don't know when he is going to decide to come...

On a random note before I update you ladies on my appointment, I wish somebody could take pictures of the faces I pull in the middle of the night when trying to get up to pee. If the faces look only half as funny as they feel I'm sure I'll pee myself laughing :haha:

Okay onto more serious business :D
Went for appointment and all is still well. Only thing that has changed is that Matthew has apparently never been fully engaged! The nurse that checked this morning felt a few times and said he is def not fully engaged but 3/5. I told her according to the other nurse he was and she said the other nurse must have felt it wrong.

I told her that I've been losing some of my plug since Sunday and wondering how far I might have dilated (yes, this is me clearly hinting that somebody can ram a fist up there and FFS just check). I get the typical generic clinic answer: "You won't have dilated as you are not in labour" :growlmad: 

So I go back next week Thursday if I haven't gone into labour yet. Will then be referred to a Dr and should then start discussing induction options as I pretty much won't have a choice if my body doesn't go into labour by itself before 42 weeks etc.

Cherry on the cake, I almost pooped my pants and literally just just made it home in time to hit the loo. 
My day has literally been off to a shit start :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Cheeky little pun there at the end, Wunna ;) 
Truthfully, I had no incline when baby was coming (not even during labour because it didn't feel like labour with Ava). Sanding and painting my bed had me bending over a lot which must have helped. 
Take a few selfies while you get up! Or a short video. Just make sure you have an incontinence pad at the ready.
Oh no, Matthew could have slipped back up and out of your pelvis since your last appointment as it does happen. What a load of crock saying you can't have dilated because you're not in labour. Should have said to her that you've been having regular cramps for x-amount of time.


----------



## nilllabean26

Ty ladies. And OMG Smartie. That sounds so painful.I couldn't finish reading the sentence after u mentioned ripping a stitch out. Hope ur better.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Smartie. I should actually be use to their crap generic answers by now.

Mayb he did slip back out but luckily he is not far out. I'm just going to wait now... there is a bit of plug but once a day now and nothing else indicating it. Just keeping my FX that I don't go till 42 weeks as then I'll have to be induced :( I mean it is not like there is much choice after that seeing that you cannot stay pregnant forever haha


----------



## Snorman

Yesterday I noticed something dark in my underwear. I think it was blood, but of course I wore red underwear, so it's hard to see.. 
Is it normal to bleed just a tiny tiny bit, no plug or anything? Just some regular watery discharge with a hint of blood?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That could be the bloody show? Have you had any more?


----------



## Snorman

WunnaBubba2 said:


> That could be the bloody show? Have you had any more?

Nope.. Just that tiny bit yesterday.
And no other sign either. Well, if you don't count the pelvic pressure, the period cramps and the painless contractions. But since I've had these for about two weeks I don't count them as signs any more


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh we are in the same boat it would seem. Back ache, af pains, BH with no pain and then I have plug sometimes.... driving me crazy


----------



## Snorman

Super annoying!! Can't there just be a clear sign?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes like waters braking pleeeeeeaaaaaasssssseeeeeee!!!!!!!

I hope Pink is okay. She must have had her little lady by now :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi ladies.....
Sorry for such an absence. My phone hated the hospital and the internet wouldn't allow me on to update......
Ivy Phoenix arrived at 9:24pm on fathers day (uk) which was the 21st of june after 3 horrific days of what was thought to be early labour but now turns out it wasn't. After being taken down to delivery still only 3cms dilated after losing my waters! (Had told midwife 2 days prior I thought it had started going but she told me it wasn't possible) I had gas and air and remiphentonox and drugs to induce my labour further.....at 8pm it was decided a c section was the only option for me and her so off I went......
Took 3hours for me to be brought round after her birth and I've suffered a lot of complications since......Only just arriving home this evening!
Not had chance to catch up but will try in the next few days!

Hope everyone is well

Love pink.....and Ivy :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh and she arrived a very healthy 8lbs 6!!! So scan apparently wasn't all that far off haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

pink_phoenix said:


> Hi ladies.....
> Sorry for such an absence. My phone hated the hospital and the internet wouldn't allow me on to update......
> Ivy Phoenix arrived at 9:24pm on fathers day (uk) which was the 21st of june after 3 horrific days of what was thought to be early labour but now turns out it wasn't. After being taken down to delivery still only 3cms dilated after losing my waters! (Had told midwife 2 days prior I thought it had started going but she told me it wasn't possible) I had gas and air and remiphentonox and drugs to induce my labour further.....at 8pm it was decided a c section was the only option for me and her so off I went......
> Took 3hours for me to be brought round after her birth and I've suffered a lot of complications since......Only just arriving home this evening!
> Not had chance to catch up but will try in the next few days!
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Love pink.....and Ivy :D
> View attachment 878699

HUGE Congrats!!! Ivy is precious :hugs:

I'm sorry it ended in a section and that there have been some complications but so glad that she is okay. Enjoy your cuddles :flower:


----------



## Snorman

Aw, congrats pink!! &#128516;


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Big congratulations, Pink!! She's lovely and her name suits her well! You really did hide her well inside you.


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahhhh :yipee: congrats pink! She is adorable! :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/910/b4AMbT.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/912/b5i1vg.jpg

I couldn't resist but make this wee hat for Lily when I seen the pattern online <3 :haha: anyone else made anything for lo? I'm feeling creative and in need of some inspiration! I've already made millions of hats and bows :dohh: :haha:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Wish I knew how to knit or crochet. There's crochet sandals on eBay which I really love but rather make them myself. OH'S nana knitted Olivia cardigans and blankets though.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks ladies :hugs: 
So exhausted but so glad to be home haha x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I haven't made anything except help to pain the shelves DH made for the nursery.

That hat is adorable on her, Sarah.

Pink, hope you get some rest with Ivy :hugs:


----------



## eppgirl

Huge congrats pink! Been waiting for your update, I'm sorry bout the section and complications, but ivy is gorgeous and I love her name! Oh and she weighed the same as me when I was born &#128512;


----------



## pink_phoenix

Sorry I'm struggling to catch up ladies! Tried everyday to get on so I wouldn't miss out on anything but between my terrible phone signal and shocking lack of WiFi or any internet at the hospital it was a night mare! 
Hope everyone is well and babies are coming on leaps and bounds!!
Is it just ur little one now wunna we are waiting for arrival of? :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

HUGE CONGRATS pink!!!!!. Ivy's so adorable <3...... Sorry bout the C-sec though but i'm really glad you both are well and home....... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, I think it is my little one and Snorman on here. Maybe about 4 or 5 ladies left on the FB group as well. I'm so frustrated but obviously nothing I can do about it now so just going with the flow...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good Morning All :hi: and welcome to this week's edition of 

*40 AND STILL GOING STRONG*​
Boy do I have a treat for you ladies this week. Here are just some of the stories you can expect to find in this week's edition

* Yes that is af cramps and No they won't be turning into contractions any time soon
* 10 Easy DIY tips on getting the perfect Vagina Split
* How to NOT go into labour before your Due Date
* How to hide from nosey neighbours that think you are hiding the baby you had and still look 40 weeks pregnant
* How to ensure that perfect lower back ache - constantly
* Want to wake up with swolen achy fingers? Here is what you need to do

BUT WAIT!!! THAT IS NOT ALL!! 
If you call and place your order today for this week's edition I'll throw in some free bump(er) stickers :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/J1pw1TS.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/1vU8Ju4h.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/QUYyMmUh.jpg

Telephone lines are now open to take your calls :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

SmartieMeUp said:


> Wish I knew how to knit or crochet. There's crochet sandals on eBay which I really love but rather make them myself. OH'S nana knitted Olivia cardigans and blankets though.

You should try YouTube some videos! That's how I learned a few months back and you pick up on the terms they use and that and then you can read patterns :thumbup: 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> I haven't made anything except help to pain the shelves DH made for the nursery.
> 
> That hat is adorable on her, Sarah.
> 
> Pink, hope you get some rest with Ivy :hugs:

Thanks :flower: aww see I wish Sean was into woodwork I'd love him to make a ton of stuff :dohh: :haha: like a wee chair for Kian or a little garage type thing for all his toy cars, I would have so much fun decorating!


----------



## Sarah1508

Aww no wunna :hugs: you must be so frustrated! I went 4 days over with my first and it felt like he was never going to come! :dohh: hope baby comes for you soon!! I've literally been checking two or three times a day to hear news from you :haha: come on baby hurry up for your Mummy!! <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, very frustrating. Other thing is my anxieties are acting up and making me all paranoid. 
Like am I feeling him move enough, I hope I'm not leaking amniotic fluid that he needs, how will I know if something is wrong etc etc. I mean there is so much at stake now and I just wish I could have him here safely already


----------



## Sarah1508

:hugs: can they not offer you a sweep since you are full term now and have anxiety issues that are stressing you out? And I know that a decrease in movement can actually be a sign that baby is close to coming! So I wouldn't stress about that! :thumbup: also if you actually feel like you are leaking it may also be a sign because the day before I gave birth to Lily tmi but I was on the loo having a wee and when I had stopped having it fluid just started trickling out and it didn't feel like I was peeing if that makes sense? So it most likely was my waters leaking a bit! But they didn't fully go till I was actually in active labour literally before I pushed her out! 
The whole waters breaking malarkey has actually never been how you would expect it for me (like on the TV and the movies :haha:) mine have never just broke in a gush before I stated feeling any pain like what seems to happen on TV and that haha mine have always leaked slightly a day or two before and then fully gone when I've been in active labour for a few hours.... I must just like soaking the midwifes :blush: :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Trust me u will know if there is something wrong! 
I kept worrying about the same stuff. And when it happened it was like a switch flipped and I went full phyco mode and I would not stop till someone listened to me and took me serious that something was wrong! 
Even if it ment screaming and shouting and stamping my feet


----------



## treeroot

Congrats pink!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

It'll be your turn very soon, Wunna. Matthew just wants to make sure he's well cooked. 

I feel super broody :(


----------



## havingmyfirst

One more day to go. Am booked for planned section on Monday 29th June I'm nervous and excited, still team yellow.


----------



## DoodleDoo

Congrats on all your babies girls, they're gorgeous and have such lovely names :) I silently follow this thread everyday.

I hope things happen for you soon wunna. 

Havingmyfirst - I hope your c-section goes well! I'm still team yellow too and am dying to know baby gender.


----------



## Snorman

So annoying!! Yesterday I had the woooorst contractions! About 50 seconds kind and 5 min apart. For about two hours. Then they just stopped, and today I feel absolutely nothing.
Today is my due date, would've been fun if he came today...!


----------



## havingmyfirst

DoodleDoo said:


> Congrats on all your babies girls, they're gorgeous and have such lovely names :) I silently follow this thread everyday.
> 
> I hope things happen for you soon wunna.
> 
> Havingmyfirst - I hope your c-section goes well! I'm still team yellow too and am dying to know baby gender.

I think we have done really well being team yellow.... Everyone I know finds out.


----------



## Sarah1508

^ I agree first! Me and oh where both WAY to nosey not to find out the gender with both our lo's :haha: would be a lovely moment to find out just as bubba was born! Bet yous are so excited to finally find out!


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahhh look what bow finally came for Lily! <3

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/537/DzNygX.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/673/vOu3ZN.jpg

.... Yes I am slightly obsessed with pretty little bows! :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww Sarah how beautiful!!
And I loved her little pink hat the otherday :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

N'awww she's so tiny and adorable, Sarah :)

Registered Olivia today, and my God it was awful in this weather! Been so hot. 

No other baby arrivals or signs yet? :(


----------



## pink_phoenix

I go and register ivy tomorrow!! I'm so excited!!

Thinking of you all ladies, hope your all well x


----------



## Sarah1508

The ladies that are due about now are very quiet... I hope that means something is happening! :happydance:


----------



## DoodleDoo

I'm in hospital being induced :) 

I had the pessary fitted at about five this morning, which stays in for twenty four hours. Not much to report but mild cramps but I'm so excited to finally meet baby!


----------



## Sarah1508

^ Aww Yey! :happydance: and mild cramps :thumbup: mild cramps/dull backache for me has always ment baby was there within the 24 hours! Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## MissFox

Yay! Hope you are all doing good!! Pink she is beautiful! 
We are good here! Waiting for my physical therapy referral to happen so I can get some exercises to help my pelvis. We are getting ready to head to Oregon this weekend. My DH grandparents are renewing their vows. They have been married for almost 50 years but papa has cancer and his health is declining rapidly.


----------



## Snorman

Well, I didn't get my June bug! Still waiting... Woke up at 2 am today, been cleaning and washing clothes since then. 

Gonna try to sleep now, and hopefully baby will come in the next few days.. :) congratulations to all of you who got a little June bug! &#128536;


----------



## DoodleDoo

Yeah this baby is officially going to be a July bug now! :) well, unless it decides it's going to spend 45 weeks in the tummy but we're doing our best to kick it out this instant :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry i haven't updated you lately.... We are doing fine.... I just weighed myself last night and i'm down to 50 kgs. I was 57 kgs pre-pregnancy gained up to 63 kgs then down to 62 kgs before giving birth. DH lost 6 kgs already and he's happy about it and wanted to lose more :D

Here's some of Adam's picture this week. Of course, always sleeping...


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/tC203QK.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/8lzS8pl.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/VE7dE9E.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/yZUA8ov.jpg


Last night at DH's chest. He loves sleeping that way.... DH always falls asleep as well... :haha: Don't know why he is too quiet whenever DH is home... It's the same when he's still inside me wiggling and when i call DH to touch my belly he stops. Weird.

https://i.imgur.com/Xv2jvXR.jpg



​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: ladies
Sorry I've been so quiet. I had used up my internet at home and tried to work sparingly with the bit on my phone so that I could update if anything did happen.

At this stage I'm 40+4 today and still no signs of baby coming :( I am officially now going to be having a June bug in July = Junely Baby

I don't have any labour signs to faff over and I'm not even going to worry or obsess over the large amount of creamy cm and plug I got this morning seeing that I've been getting plug since 39+1... how much of this stuff is there?? :rofl:

Looks like not many ladies left who is now waiting for babies. On the Facebook group it is just me and 1 other lady that is left and then on here it is me and Snorman I think??

Thanks for sharing baby pics ladies and sorry for not responding individually but they are all really cute and look so content so this 1 comment applies to them all :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

I think your bubba is just to cosy in there wunna! :haha: you must have made it a really nice home for him <3 fingers crossed he makes a move for you soon! :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

I thought I'd give you ladies a laugh and share Lily's new poop face with you ....

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/910/m7dLpO.jpg :haha:

Cracks me up every time! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

2nd pic :rofl:


----------



## Sarah1508

^ :rofl: that's the one that gets me most too! :haha: they sure can pull some faces! :haha:

Ps your lo is just beautiful btw! And your avatar of him holding your rings is just precious!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh my those are sooo funny :rofl: I agree that the 2nd one is the best too

I bet nobody would think it is cute if they saw my poop face lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Before I forget :dohh: Here is my 40 weeks bump pic that we took on Saterday. I couldn't post due to internet problems

https://i.imgur.com/GUP5DoOl.jpg

Also can you guess which one is me? I mean the resemblance is just too crazy!!!!

https://i.imgur.com/bi9wdrO.png


----------



## Sarah1508

^ :rofl: at the purple guy :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Bump has really dropped wunna!! I hope he hurries on up and comes soon for you.

Loving the faces. 
Ivy has so many it would take me all day to take and up load pics haha!!

She does one I call monkey face which is by far my fav and normally does it when she first wakes up haha


----------



## MissFox

Mine does a turtle face. Cracks me up. But usually she just mean mugs lol
I love the pictures! Thanks for sharing. 
My kids are having a rough day. Partially because I didn't sleep enough and they are just tired too.
Here is a picture of my girls
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Snorman

I think it's on here, ladies! Been having some painful contractions for 5 hours now, about 4 min apart, 1 min long. Not too painful though, so I'm not sure... Just have to wait and see!


----------



## MissFox

Hopefully! When I thought I was in labor I did everything I could to try to make the contractions stop and if they kept up then I encouraged them. But towards the end with my 2nd I was convinced it wasn't happening ever


----------



## WunnaBubba2

snorman said:


> i think it's on here, ladies! Been having some painful contractions for 5 hours now, about 4 min apart, 1 min long. Not too painful though, so i'm not sure... Just have to wait and see!

fx fx!


----------



## Snorman

They stopped :/ haven't felt anything for six and a half hour now. 
Damn it! I was so excited and happy!


----------



## Sarah1508

^aww no :growlmad: if you start to feel them again try anything to keep them going! I did that both times round and I'm convinced it helped! Anything from a long walk... Well as long as physically possible! Haha to bouncing on one of them big balls, actually rocking your hips back and fourth and round and round helped me a bit more then bouncing tbh, and yes I know this may sound odd to possibly impossible but my best friend swore by it! Once she started feeling twinges ect she kept did a good few star jumps and squatted up and down as far as she could with help and then her contractions started getting stronger. But if that sounds too much just do what I did :haha: it worked for me so luckily I did t have to take my friends advice on the star jumps and squats! :haha:

You could even try the walk and ball if you have one now to maybe get them going again :thumbup: good luck! :flower:


----------



## Snorman

I'm on the ball right now, bouncing, rolling my hips and so on!
I've read that contractions can stop, as a break to sort of catch your breath before the whole thing begins, but I can't find anything on how long this pause could be.. I'm guessing days :/ 

But I'm doing what I can to get my contractions back! I want my baby now..! :)


----------



## Sarah1508

With my first I was in labour for 22 hours which everyone I say to seems to think it sounds so awful but it really wasn't as the contractions started at about 5am and went on till about 8 or 9 and then started to ease off so me and oh went down the street shopping where they stopped! :dohh: then started again then stopped again! :haha: then they stopped altogether for a good few hours and that's when I got on the ball and within half an hour of being on the ball I could start to feel them again but carried on rocking my hips etc on the ball for a good hour or so till I was in such pain that I had to stop and go for a bath to help with the pain and that was it really that's when proper labour started early evening so that was a good few hours since 5am when they initially started! So keep going! And fingers crossed they will come back for you hun :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope they start up again Snorman!! 

I would give anything for some indication that something will still happen but doubtful now. I mean I've been getting some plug for 10 days now so to me that doesn't even count anymore :haha:


----------



## Snorman

Nothing yet. I might just give up!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Snorman, I'm giving up too!

I just pumped each breast for 15 mins and didn't even get 1 contraction going :cry: So it would seem that pumping to induce labour will not be working for me either. Back on the ball now.... I feel like a ball already.

Also will be going to hospital tomorrow morning to go see the Dr and then hear what goes for what.

Here is to hoping I go into labour naturally tonight though - would just be way easier!!


----------



## Snorman

Wunna, I hope for your sake that you're one of those women who just randomly start having contractions! No signs or whatsoever! 
I would like to be like that.. So I would stop looking for all these stupid signs that doesn't even mean anything!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I obsessively check the tp for some spotting and literally would disect the tp if I could hahahahah. The pieces of plug I loose I've now come to realise only comes in the morning with my BM sorry for the tmi.

But get this.... how is this for FUNNY!!!!!

My neighbour opposite the road stepped outside his house to have a smoke and saw an actual stork on our house's roof :rofl: He just came to tell me I'll be going into labour tonight as the stork was here.

FX that if ever there was a sign of anything going to happen that this was it


----------



## pink_phoenix

Haha I love that about the stork!! That's amazing!
I had a few aches and pains before my labour but nout really untill after my contractions started properly. Was stressed out and tired before hand but that could have been from the week in hospital. 
Really hope it starts soon for you wunna 

Ruby has decided she is ivys shadow. She's follows here every where and if she's in her moses basket and makes a noise ruby jumps up wagging her tail haha!

Soft arse


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah that is the cutest!!! I hope that my 2 cats and dog take well to Matthew when he arrives or I'll be gutted.


----------



## Sarah1508

Aww that's so adorable pink! And wunna that's awesome about the stork! Wouldn't it be amazing if baby did come tonight! What a story to tell!


----------



## MissFox

Hope the stork is good news! With my 2nd (first spontaneous labor) I woke up in labor. Kept having to pee. Went 4-5 times before I realized it was contractions. This time I was laying in bed and my underwear got wet.
Pink- so cute about Ruby! My dogs were like that with my first. 
Wunna I'm sure your fur babies will like your little one.


----------



## Sarah1508

Any of you ladies feeling desperate to have baby asap?.... Silly question eh :dohh: :haha: after I had my sweep the midwife who did it for me gave me some tips on how to get baby moving, there where the usual ones like long walks, curry, tomatoes , pineapple etc and the I thought this one was made up by a man before she said it is actually supposed to work... Sex :dohh: :haha: she said it's not just orgasm (like I thought) that can bring on contractions but something in sperm can help the walls down there thin out or something like that ... I can't fully remember her explanation as I had just had the sweep and I was still so grossed out :haha: and the thought of anything anywhere near that area ever again gave me the creeps!! :rofl:


----------



## Sarah1508

Oh also there is that massage for down below! What on earth is it called.... :dohh: 
I got oh to do it the night before I went into labour with my first, I'm not sure if it was actually the massage that did it though as I only let him do it for literally two seconds because it gave me the heebie jeebies :haha: I'm going to try google to find out the name for you's and even a link! Hopefully if you's try it you will not be creeped out as easy as me :dohh:

https://m.wikihow.com/Do-Perineal-Massage

It says here it's mainly for helping you not tear during birth etc but I was told that it could help bring on labour as well, worth a try? :thumbup:


----------



## Snorman

The contractions are back! Not as strong as yesterday, but maybe they will progress..! I'm trying to do what I can! :)


----------



## Sarah1508

^ :happydance:


----------



## Snorman

They're also not as regular as yesterday. Yesterday they were always more than one minute and most of the times around 4 minutes apart.
Right now they are 2 minutes apart, but only 30-50 seconds long.
Though they are stronger now than during my last update!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hope this is it Snorman FX


----------



## Snorman

A slight bleed and massive contractions tells me this is it..!


----------



## Sarah1508

^ ahhh good luck! :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Snorman!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: Just got back home from the hospital

I have been involuntarily peeing myself :dohh: :rofl:

At 40+6 I am only 1cm dilated but they could feel Matthew's head being where it should be at aka nice and low.
He looked great on the monitor and so did I, in fact so good that I didn't even have 1 contraction........

I am a bit dissapointed with my body because I know 1 cm and baby being engaged is something but I expected more and just need a few minutes to deal with it. Actually I should just stop moping because my body has done a great job in creating my baby and so what if it is slacking a bit in the labour department! 

Anyway the Dr does not want me going past 41+3 so she has booked me for induction 1st thing Monday morning if I haven't gone into labour yet.

Even though I did not want an induction I must admit I am so relieved and glad to have a plan of action now. If the induction leads to a section then whatever too... my boy will be with me and we'll be healthy and I will suck it up :D

So does anyone want to guess whether the induction will lead to him being born on Monday or Tuesday? I'll save poop diapers for everyone who guesses correctly :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Good luck snorman!! :happydance:

Awww wunna I'm hoping he comes on Monday for you. Well no I'm hoping he comes before and it's a beautiful straight forward labour for you :hugs:
My friend was booked for induction with her first little boy and she went into labour when she arrived at the hospital haha! Just stay positive. Also if u are induced and use gas and air my one recommendation is that u have plenty of water in with u, my tongue kept sticking to my teeth haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the advice Pink. I'm intending on taking lots of water with me as I cannot get enough even when not in labour.

I'm trying to hold out hope that something still happens but feeling doubtfull. Either way I at least know that by Monday evening or Tuesday my boy will be here with me :dance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah I was like that with water too. Or any drink. Complety lost my appetite a week or so before but just couldn't seem to get enough water in! 

Also try and get up as soon as you possibly can after and stay as mobile as u can during. I know they drum it into your head but u really don't wanna end up with an obstruction like me. I kept passing out talking to people on the second day it was horrendous and the pain was worse than labour. And I'd been really active walking round the ward and stuff. Some of the stuff the MW come out with is utter tripe but I've learnt the mobile one and keep fluids was defo good advice


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Pink :hugs: I'll take my birth ball with me as well. I didn't see the hospital's one yesterday and there were quite a few ladies in the labour ward. I don't want to get there Monday and when I need a ball there is none.


----------



## smoore

Happy Fourth of July! 


https://i62.tinypic.com/2crn5g6.jpg


https://i58.tinypic.com/jzdsli.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Precious!!!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awwwww! What a stunning pic :hugs:
My friends emigrate to Spain next week and on the way they are stopping here for a day and going to take me some pictures. She does new born shoots and stuff all the time as she's a professional photographer. I can't wait haha


----------



## MissFox

How cute! Happy 4th of July!!! Miss Charlie is over a month already!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: 

We now have less than 24 hours left till induction starts EEEEEEKKK :wohoo: Final stretch now to meeting our boy.

This song is my theme song now more than ever :dance: LOVE IT!!!!!
https://youtu.be/9jK-NcRmVcw


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ooooh how excited wunna!! 
I hope which ever way you have him it's as short as possible and your holding your precious little man tommorow at some point!! 

This may sound like a strange question and I feel a bit of a tit asking but is anyone else desperate for some 'alone' time with OH. I literally could have jumped him the night I was home from the hospital!!
I'm not sure if it's the hormones or what but if I wasn't bleeding I think I'd have jumped on him every chance I've had!
Is that normal? Is anyone else even thinking of stuff like that? Or am I just a deviant haha


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahh wunna! Good luck! :happydance:

And pink I was like that with my first even during labour.... :dohh: :haha: when we arrived at the hospital and I got on the gas and air I literally had no filter and I kept laughing and telling oh how I was feeling ... Well you know :rofl: and after I had Kian even though I was sore from the stitches ect I was still like that :dohh: think it must have been hormones :dohh: :haha: I did make me feel like a massive pervert or something though! :rofl:


How is everyone doing? For the ladies who are still pregnant I think I already know the answer... "Fed up!" :dohh: sending yous lots of baby dust!! :dust: 
And for the mummies who have already had their LO's how're yous? Are your little angels? 
Poor Lily has thrush :( I'm pretty positive , I stated to notice it in Friday but wasn't too sure if it was thrush it just milk residue on her tongue but she wasn't acting out if the ordinary and still really settled as usual so I left it and then come Saturday I was positive she had it as it was on their side of the cheeks so I phoned the health visitor and she said if she wasn't fussing that she would be fine till my appointment with her in Monday . But last night she was so so unsettled and throwing up and you could just hear in her cry she was in pain :cry: it took me 2 hours of on and off crying to settle her for bed it was horrible! I'm pooped :dohh: quite a shock to the system seeing a as she's usually so content :dohh: so phoning the doctor today even though I it's a Sunday and he's off :dohh: wish us luck!


----------



## eppgirl

Pink - Now that I'm finally off pelvic rest I've definitely had my fun. &#128521; But yes I felt that way as soon as the pain in my scar was gone. Completely normal! Haha, though I remember with my first I was definitely in no hurry to.


----------



## eppgirl

Wunna - WOOHOO! So can't wait for your baby update! :happydance: And that song, love it, definitely true for you! Good luck Jun!


----------



## eppgirl

Omg phone fail !I meant hun. :smack:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies, I'm so excited but also scared out of my freaking mind. How sore is this going to be, will I manage, will it take a day or more :shock: etc. 

I'm still very motivated to go unmedicated and if I do crack I'll do gas and air but nothing more :D

Busy cleaning the house - not nesting at all because I literally have to force myself to do it. My back is killing me though!!! Oh it has never been this sore this entire pregnancy. DH is going to do the dishes for me and then he will mop the floors once I have vacumed. Then I'll go to the shop to stock up on labor snacks, repack my bags to make sure I have everything and relax.

I cannot believe that come tomorrow night or Tuesday by the latests I'll have a baby :dance: Feels sooooo real right now even more than it has before.

Pink, I'll let you know if I feel like jumping on DH's bone as soon as I've had Matthew :haha: Maybe your hormones going

Sarah, good luck with the Dr. I hope they can help you out as I am sure it is the worst feeling to see your baby in pain and not happy. Hoping she feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ahh that's ok then, aslong as it's not just me haha....always had a high libido but everyone I know who's had babies are adamant there never having sex again hahaha! Not sure if it's because they have all been natural as I can imagine it's enough to put u off for a while!


Awww Sarah I hope little one is ok. I hate seeing ivy in pain with her tummy. She seems to get a lot of trapped wind and pain when she's pooing but the MW just keeps saying it's normal. So went and got some gripe water. Just dipped her dummy in and she's miles better already. 
Hope you manage to get hold of doc and he has something useful to say :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

^snap :rofl: and I gave birth vaginally and I was still as bad as you thinking them thoughts :blush: or does that make me worse...? :dohh: :haha: 

Thanks :flower: we got medication from the doctor so that should do the trick :thumbup: and I know what you mean with the trapped wind, Kian used to get that really bad and would end up projectile vomiting EVERYWHERE! :dohh: Lily has had it a bit too but not as bad as he had it no way! It doesn't seem to bother her much just it takes forever for her to get her wind up and she was starting to get a bit unsettled and spewing up when she couldn't get wind up properly so we started using infacol and that seems to have done the trick :thumbup:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah my friend mentioned infacol but with not being able to drive and being a bit out of the way I'm gonna have to wait till I can get a lift to some where to get some. I already had the gripe water in luckily


----------



## eppgirl

Sarah - my boys just got over thrush a week ago. I didn't notice Will 's till it was a thick coating on his tongue and roof of his mouth, I caught Connor's early and the day after I noticed got to the doctor and got some medicine for them. It took 5 days to fully clear up But I could really tell the difference when it started clearing up. Gross but when I was rubbing the meds on their tongues around 4th day some of the white gunk would come off under my nail. &#128567;


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Not the best quality photo but here we go... also I did not put my top on because the top hides how huge this bump really is :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/d7x05evl.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww now that is one low bump!!
U look like you've lost loads of weight every where else tho wunna. Just ur bumps grown LOADS! Haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning

Booked in and observations done. Baby seems fine 

I had 1 contraction lol. I am still only 1cm and cervix posterior so at this stage it really does not look like l am progressing at all.

Waiting for shift change to get induction meds. Will keep you guys updated as far as l can and then Daphne wilk take over


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just had my 1st shot of cytotec. Nurse laughed het ass off as l literally took it all as a shot of tequila :rofl:

Will be monitored regularly and every 2nd hour more cytotec if progression is slow


----------



## mdscpa

As per Pam, it's been 4 hours since they started inducing her. On monitor now and it shows contractions but she really don't feel them saywhat: :wacko:) they measure the high-ish. Once off they will see if she's dilated more..... 

2 mild contractions 5 mins apart and Matthew's heart rate drops so being monitored a bit longer.

(our whatsapp convo)


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies..... DH finally did his first ever photo shoot with Adam.... He thinks it didn't come out so well. But i think it's really great for a beginner.... :D He made a video of the photos so i can just share it with you ladies at once instead of putting each photo here.... :D It's a little bit long so bear with it.


Spoiler
https://youtu.be/yMBOIKIXycw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMBOIKIXycw&feature=youtu.be



​


----------



## pink_phoenix

Good luck wunna. Will be thinking of u today. And thank you Daphne for keeping us updated!! I'm sooooo excited :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Update from Wunna few minutes ago.


"Born 17h20. Long story to tell. Will update once drip out of hand. Cant type. Doing well so far."


She sent me one pic of her and Matthew having skin-skin contact they both seem very well. Asked if i can attach the pic here but still waiting for her reply. :D


----------



## mdscpa

After having her permission here's their first pic.

https://i.imgur.com/3LP3ysQ.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awwwww she looks fabulous for 17+ hours
And Matthew looks so happy to be with his mummy


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx ladies. Still struggling to type with drip in. Will do proper update soon.

Matthew is just precious xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

He looks it :D 
So glad he arrived today for you!! Even tho 17+hours is a long time it's better than going over into tomorrow. 
Sending you all lots of love and speedy recovery wishes xx you enjoy ur first few hours with ur beautiful little man xxx


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Been lurking for past few days.

Aww Wunna you did it!!! Congratulations! As Pink said, you look amazing. Matthew's looking a nice healthy size too! So beautiful.


----------



## eppgirl

Awh congratulations Wunna! Matthew is gorgeous and that picture is definitely precious.


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Wunna! He is precious! Hope all is going well!!!

I wanted to jump DH also this time. I think after last time too. Not as bad with #1 but I was a wreck after having the baby so no surprise there. We had to get creative the last few weeks. 

Love the pictures of Adam!! 

We just got back from a weekend in Oregon visiting DHs family. Lots of fun! And Charlie did great with the 8 hours of driving and all the excitement. The hardest part was the last couple hours on the way home and her wanting to eat lots.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

BIRTH STORY
Induction started on 06/07/15 @ 08:25 with oral cytotec. 1cm dilated and posterior cervix. I received oral cytotec every 2hrs until desirable progress was made.

It was going so slow and l told dh to go home and rest until contractions were more frequent. I mean by 12:00 l eas only 2cm. I had a lot to keep me occupied and while nothing was happening it was pointless in him being at hospital.

At 15:00 l sent him a msg after a really strong contraction to joke about the pain and by 15:30 l told him to come as contractions were about 4mins apart. Now l could not talk or time them so just went with hands and knees on bed. Evety other positions made pain worse.

Dh got here at 16:00 and he was amazing!!! At 16:45 round about l wanted to push and nusrse said no. I insisted and had involuntary pushes l could not control. Nurse checked and l was about 9cm waters still in tact. I wadcso cold anx dh covered me with a blanket. He jyst did that and my water broke like in movies lol. By now it was impossinle for them to get me on my back and once managed nurse did quick check and said l could push with contractions. BEST FEELING EVER!!!

I pushed as if l was pooping every time and also pooped every time hahaha. Nurses was great and encouraged me to keep it up. Chord was around his neck but no complications. Pushed for 20 mins and he was here.

Immediate skin-to-skin while nurse checked me. I had several small internal tears that they had to stitch. Bleeding would not stop though so Dr came at 19:00 and establushed several tears on cervix. His words "looks like tp roll that was stuffed with firecrackers that exploded" l got 3 lV bags to go through and iv antibiotics

Matthew has been feeding not stop so l only managed to sleep 1hr. I have tons of pressure in vaginal area but nleeding under control and normal now. Might even go home later today.

Oh and l did this induction and birth totally unmeficated - not even air or gas 

Matthew weighed 3.34kg fit and healthy


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahhh congrats wunna!! :happydance: and well done! He is just gorgeous! And you look bloody fantastic in that photo! Just glowing and so happy <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Quick check-in and update with you guys. Hope you are all doing well and thank you again for your support and well wishes!!

I got discharged yesterday afternoon and was home at about 15h00. I feel like Warrior Woman as I was able to get discharged less than 24hrs after birth. We are both doing well at home. I'm so much more comfy here and at 2 days pp my bleeding looks like normal medium period and I can sit and stand up better. Swelling is down A LOT and with my check up this morning it looks so much better than it did.

Between Matthew and myself we have managed an amazing latch and he is feeding so well! When looking inside his mouth after feeds the colostrum is starting to change to a whiter colour too so looks like my milk should be here soon. He has had nice poop diapers too. 
He is a little farter just like his mom and dad :D


----------



## mdscpa

Just got back from the hospital visit. Met my OB everything looks fine and i only have to go back if i still have bleeding past 6 weeks after birth so another TWW for me :D. She didnt confirm though if it's AF or birth related. Oh, she asked me if im gonna take a BC or not and reminded us not to get pregnant before 3-5 years. DH was saywhat:) speechless when he heard her say that long. :rofl: we're still gonna discuss about BC but definitely no baby yet (or actively TTCing) in the near future. 

As to our pedia, he wasn't there he got a change of schedule. Talked to filipina nurses there and they all told us that we should change him as he is not good :haha: so we picked one whom they recommend. Adam's doing great and he is now 4.6 kgs he was 3.6 kgs 2 weeks ago. .5 kgs in a week. :yipee: will be back if needed or on his 2nd month for his vaccines.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Great to hear your doing so well and Matthew is feeding well! And home in 24hrs is amazing!! 

Aww so lovely to hear you and Adam are doing so well also mdscpa. And he's gaining weight so well. 
3-5 yrs is a long time to wait for another baby if your wanting more, is there a reason y they have said so long?


----------



## mdscpa

She wanted my body to heal and baby ready before getting pregnant. Back home they say to wait 3 years as well. But i know lots of ladies getting pregnant after a year without any complications so we'll see how long we can wait to actively TTC again. We tried for almost 5 years for Adam so who knows how long the next will take. Waiting 3 years before we try is not an option for us... :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

No I don't blame you. I wouldn't be waiting that long either. Fingers crossed for you that your pregnancy with Adam has got your body on track so you can conceive faster next time. 
My docs told me about 20 weeks that a pregnancy that goes full term can a lot of the time sort out any issues a body has had in the past. I Defo think it worked for me as I've had issues for a long time with hormones and my weight and it's just falling off now, was during my pregnancy too


----------



## MissFox

Crazy for them to tell you to wait so long!! I got pregnant at 18m after my first because I was hoping for a Vbac and then this time my second was 13 months when I got pregnant give or take. 

I have thrush on my nipples :( I got some cream for it but it isn't pleasant. 

This is how Charlie does tummy time :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I was told 3 years after mine to have a higher chance of a less problematic pregnancy. 

Ah Missfox, have you tried using a shield? I've only just managed to sort my nipple out from cracking and soreness... then ended up with mastitis :dohh: did my first public feeding yesterday too :happydance:


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey ladies :hi: how is everyone? And how are the little ones doing?

Lily thankfully got rid of the thrush fairly easily and is now back to her usual sleepy content self <3 today she did wake up properly (apart from for her feeds) till 4pm.... :haha: shes growing so so quickly! And even though she started off smaller then Kian was at birth she has now overtaken what he was at her age! No blinking wonder though because literally all she does is sleep and eat :dohh: :haha: here is a rare glimpse of her when she actually had her eyes open! :haha: 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/538/PdLGx1.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

Not even half an hour later ..... :dohh: :haha: 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/673/5eQ21S.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww Sarah pics are beautiful :cloud9: 
Can I just ask how did you treat the thrush? Got a feeling ivy has just started with it!

Aww miss fox charlie does exactly the same as ivy during tummy time, if she does manage to look up she just shoots me a look to say pick me up woman haha!! 

How did u find it smartie? I don't see the issue but I know a lot of people aren't very keen.......each to there own. Personally I'd rather see a mummy breast feeding than two people kissing like their seconds away from mounting each other! 

Ivy has a very off tummy at the min, had to change her to comfort milk and stock up on gripe water and infacol. Of a nasal drops as she's struggling to get that mucus out bless her! 

Her and ruby are already the best of friends haha. Ruby loves her new little sister


----------



## Sarah1508

Thank you :kiss: Ivy is so adorable!! 

We just went to the doctors and he prescribed a gel we had to rub in her mouth 4 times a day for a week, it cleared out of her mouth within a few days and she stopped seeming as if she was sore within about a day or so :thumbup:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww that's great. Will call doc first thing in the morning. Glad she's better x


----------



## nilllabean26

Im so late. My precious baby had emergency surgery on the 28th of June. Inguinal hernia surgery. The poor thing was in agony. Thank God he's doing much better now and a whopping 9 lbs. 




Yayyyyy wunna and pink. Congrats!!!!!! What Cuties!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh my goodness nilla!! I hope little abel is doing much better now and the surgery has solved his pain issues 

Can I just ask what an inguinal hernia is?


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Oh my goodness nilla!! I hope little abel is doing much better now and the surgery has solved his pain issues
> 
> Can I just ask what an inguinal hernia is?

Yes he's doing well.


Well there was blood in his stool and his genital area was sooooo swollen. I thought something bit him. Whlent to emergency and his balls were big. His intestines had dropped to his scrotum through the channel opening where testes drop down. So it just wasn't strong enough and fully closed. Intestines were being pinched through the tight hold hence the blood. He has 4 little incisions in his abdominal area they are healing great. 

They also removed his polydactyly that day as well. 


He has another surgery in Dec and Hopefully that will be all for my little one. He has been through quite a lot.so hard not to spoil him Lol. I will add some pics later


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww what a little star he is!! I'd spoil away if I was you. 
Must have been heart breaking seeing him like that! Ivy has gripe pain and what we suspect is mild colic and that's been upsetting enough!
I hope he carries on getting better and healing well. And hoping Dec goes as well as possible :hugs:


----------



## nilllabean26

pink_phoenix said:


> Awww what a little star he is!! I'd spoil away if I was you.
> Must have been heart breaking seeing him like that! Ivy has gripe pain and what we suspect is mild colic and that's been upsetting enough!
> I hope he carries on getting better and healing well. And hoping Dec goes as well as possible :hugs:

I don't know what gripe pain is but I hope ur little one feels very r as well


How are you holding up?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Gripe pain is when there's air gets trapped when feeding and has to make its way out as a trump eventual but she's usually in aggony as it goes thru her gut. We've changed milk, bottles and how we feed her and it's slowly starting to help. And she can go 3 days with out pooping which the MW keep telling me is normal but her screaming 2-3 times a day as she's trying to poo can't be right!!

I'm ok, still in a lot of pain. It did ease off at one point but then came back worse, think it might be cos I won't just sit and do nothing, it drives me mad. 
Not happy with how the c section has left my body either, I look like I used to be 50 stone, lost aload of weight and still have all the extra skin, my body issues getting worse really isn't something I need at min. Starting to really struggle mentally :(


----------



## SmartieMeUp

The adorableness in this thread is off the scale. 

Glad Lily's thrush has cleared up, Sarah. She looked ery content to say the least in the pics! Starting to see her resemble a bit of Kian too! Too cute.

Feeding felt great, I did "cover up" with a fashion scarf but little did I know it barely hid a thing (OH decided to tell me 10 mins into it). I've yet to build up confidence of going uncovered and practice keeping myself hidden with modesty. It was at sundown adventureland and a few other mums were doing the same so it encouraged me too :) 

If you have no luck with infacol, Pink, try dentinox drops (taste and smell disgusting but mix it with her milk and it shouldn't bother her) also laying her across your lap on her belly and rub her back :) as for the poos, formula fed babies have several poos a day, breast fed go once every couple of days as their bodies absorb more breast milk. But colic is awful to deal with and exhausting. Give your body the benefit of the doubt for now, and be less harsh on yourself. It's only been 3 weeks, still a lot of healing to do internally and externally :flower: Ruby looks like she's not going to let anybody near Ivy lol. Inherited your eyes as well!

Ah, Nilla! Abel has already shown everybody what he's capable of going through and he'll only come out stronger with each hiccup, a true little fighter. He's gaining tremendously. 

So pissed off with OH'S work. He took 2 weeks paternity and 2 weeks annual leave (suggested by his boss), found out yesterday that he's not entitled to paternity and only giving him 3 days pay out of the 14. He goes back to work Monday and luckily has 8 days left until pay day so in total has 11 days worth of wage... for an entire month. Work didn't even tell him even though we went in last Thursday to see everybody and he refilled paternity forms out. :grr: :growlmad: booked in for the copper coil on Tuesday too. I'm scared more for the pain aspect afterwards.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww glad the breast feeding went well. I actually bought a breast feeding apron off ebay, great bit of kit but never got to use it haha! 
That is shocking about OH's work. Some people just don't want to help and go out of their way to make things difficult don't they!
The pain from ur copper coil insertion should be mild hun, I had one done and just felt a bit crampy for an hour or so, can't be any worse than the pain after having a baby lol! 
We stopped the infacol and just using gripe water and seems to really have done the trick. Our MW told me the opposite about poos, that breast fed baby's go normally after every feed and formular fed can go upto 4days with out anyone being concerned. 
And yeah ruby loves ivy, always plonks herself down infront of her like she's guarding her, can't wait to see them together in a few years time. 
She does have my eyes but looks more like her dad when her eyes are open haha x


----------



## eppgirl

Formula fed babies get constipated more often and poo less often, breastfed really depends on the mom's diet tbh. I ate a lot of cheese at one point and my babies got constipated, I had to give them a tiny bit of formula at one point and it took them 4-5 days to poop and still haven't gone back to normal. But yes breastfed babies poo more often than formula fed.


----------



## treeroot

Oh the poo! My little guy is going ALL the time! I'm trying to change him as often as I can but I don't think a half hour goes by without at least a pee.

New diapers just came in the mail, so now I should have enough to last 2-3 days.:thumbup:


----------



## Shilo

Sorry I am behind on updating the front page. I've been dealing with a colicky baby and hardly have time to do anything. I have updated the info for the ones I know and will work on going through and getting the info for everyone else as soon as I can. If your info isn't up, please feel free to PM me your baby's birth date and name if you want to so that it's a bit easier. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Sarah1508

Oh my god....... Lily slept all night last night..... :O :happydance: Kian didn't do that for the first time till he was over a year old!! One thing though I'm going to ask the health visitor is that is it too early for her to be sleeping all night without waking for a feed? And am I going to have to set an alarm on my phone to wake me up so I can waken her for a feed like I had to do I the hospital just after I had her :dohh: :haha:


----------



## treeroot

Oh Wunna, I didn't mention before, but Matthew and I share a birthday :).


----------



## MissFox

Pink- How is Ivy doing? She's so cute! It's hard recovering from a c-section. I still have a tummy flap and it drives me crazy! I'm hoping it will get smaller as I loose weight and I'm sure yours will since you were pretty thin before. It took me a long time to accept my belly after my section and now that it has been over 4 years I am really ready to work on it. Give your body time to heal- it's a major surgery. Your body gave you that amazing baby.But I understand how you are feeling about it. 

Smartie- Congrats on BFing in public! Glad you are working on it. Have you done it again since? I rarely cover. It really depends on the setting but I also wear a tank top under my shirt so I lift the shirt and lower the top of the tank top and only expose a small amount of my breast. I'm really sorry about the leave for your OH! That's crazy they didn't tell him! How did getting the copper IUD go? I got one last week at my 6 week appointment. The pain wasn't too awful but I have been spotting since then. 

Treeroot- are you changing every wet diaper? I only change every 2 pees or so. But my baby also doesn't poop much. Every 3-5 days usually. 

Sarah- We've been dealing with Thrush and it is awful! We're on day 4 of oral meds for Charlie and it still seems like there is a lot in there. As long as your LO is gaining weight as of now and having no weight issues she should be good to start sleeping through the night without waking for a feed. Mine has been sleeping a 4-6 hour stretch followed by another 4-6 hour stretch most nights since 5 days old. (Don't worry- kid number two was up 7-9 times a night for the first 15 months!)

Nilla- How is Abel doing? Hope his recovery from surgery has been good! 

Well, I was taken off work until mid September! I've been having anxiety issues and also needing PT for my core strength so my broken tailbone doesn't hurt so bad once I go back to work. I miss work but I'm happy to have the extra time home with the baby. 
I'm interested in joining the FB group if you ladies will have me :D I will be able to keep up there more.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww miss fox I hear u on the pain with the tail bone, I fell down the stairs in early pregnancy and landed seated on a step and my tail bone still hurts now and it wasn't even broken!! Hope it eases for you x

Ivy is still struggling with pooing, and the doctors round here surprise surprise don't give a rats arse. I rung for some stuff for her thrush in her mouth and the HV advised me to ask for nappy cream to stop it getting bad, the knob I spoke to just told me to use sudocreme so I did and now her bits are a mess. The poor thing, had to go back to the doctors yesterday and get some cream for her........that they could have give me last week so I'm really pissed off!!
Apart from that she's doing well, can almost roll over, sits up if ur feeding her and take bottle away and can stand up on my tummy!! I know she shouldn't be able to do any of that at a month but she's such a little tank I don't think we are far of crawling and sitting up! Poor ruby won't know what's hit her hahaha 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies :hi:

Just checking in to let you know that I am still alive. Just a bit difficult still to find time to properly sit down and log in to check up on everyone. 
I am breast feeding Matthew on demand and his weight gain has been super! :dance: I'm trying to establish a routine now so hoping that once we have one it goes a bit better and I'll be able to catch up with you all and start a parenting journal.

Miss you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have started a parenting journal if anyone wants to follow. I'm not going to be very active on it just yet but getting it up and running is a start :D

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/2328219-raising-wunnas-bubba.html


----------



## eppgirl

Update on me and my Twinkies. &#10084; they're doing great found out they're actually gaining weight pretty well they turned 2 months old yesterday and weigh 9 lbs 13 oz (Will) and 8 lbs 4 oz (Connor) so pretty good weight gain. Very excited. They're breastfeeding excellently and starting to kind of sleep through the night. Love my babies. Their big brother is so awesome too, he loves to help and he's really good with them. &#10084;


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey how is everyone doing? 

Was anyone's little ones born with a tongue tie? Lily was but not bad enough to effect her feeding so they never had to snip it thank God! ... Or so I thought :dohh: the past few days its been correcting itself ... Basically ripping :sick: and my poor little lady has been in pain :cry: that on top of the teething she has had since week 4 (for some reason both my babies started teething super early :shrugs: ) and we can't even give her any paracetamol as it is all from 3 months up and she's not yet even 7 weeks :dohh: that was till I phoned the doctor tonight in a panic because Lily was crying (as babys do :haha: ) and I was trying to settle her like cuddling her into my chest and that usually works but all of a sudden she let out a scream and I pulled her off my chest to see what was wrong and her dress and my chest where covered in blood patches and her mouth had blood in it too, fair to say I got the fright if my life! But soon figured out that the last part of the tongue tie had come apart and must have been really sore when it happened the poor wee soul <3 so I gave her some water to clear her mouth and the bleeding stopped then I phoned the doctor and he finally gave me the go ahead to give her some calpol! :happydance: he said that they do say no under 3 months but it's not forbidden :haha: and if they really need it it's okay :thumbup: I feel so happy and relived that I can actually give my baby something for the pain now! Before I was only able to try settle her with bathing and baby massage etc 

Apart from all that though :dohh: and despite teething so early as well Lily still sleeps through the night and occasionally wakes up once :thumbup: I literally have never seen such a content baby <3 we are so so lucky! We also got both the wee ones christened the other day which was lovely! A few family came home for it and we had a spread on afterwards , it was such a beautiful day and I am so happy we finally managed to get it done! (Been trying to get Kian christened since he was born :dohh: :haha:)

Also I've lost half a stone so far since having Lily :happydance: !! And I am now officially 4 stone lighter and 3 dress sizes smaller then I was this time last year!! :happydance: I still have a little bit ... Well a few more stone to go to be pre both babies weight :dohh: :haha: but for the first time since having my first I am actually loosing weight and keeping it off! And I can actually see it being realistic reaching my goal weight! Sorry if I am going on :dohh: but it's a huge thing for me and I am just so excited to be getting some confidence back! So much so that I actually wore a dress to the wee ones christening :O :haha: that is something I haven't done in years :haha: 

I hope everyone else and their little ones are doing well and would love to hear from yous all, I will continue to snoop on this thread whenever I can to check for updates :thumbup:

Here's a few random photos of the billions of pics I took at Kian and Lily's christening :haha: 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/911/GdQMk7.jpghttps://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/901/8lvoD4.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/540/iVSfw0.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/661/Vi0HbM.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/540/p0AclR.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/905/VOtCOk.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/537/g5ShoM.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

Oh there is also these beautys I managed to catch at the pub after..... :rofl:

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/673/PF2T6z.jpg :haha:


----------



## Snorman

Hi everyone! Sorry for the late update! 
05.01 on Sunday morning, 5th of July. That's when my son was born. 
The active labor started 01.00 and he was out four hours later. :) 

Hope everyone's down fine with their little ones :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Congratulations snorman!! :happydance:

Aww Sarah that with the tongue tie sounds awful :( apparently it's a lot more common now! Ivy has a very very slight tongue tie but at the very back, so minor that there was an argument in the hospital as to weather she was actually tongue tied, and it defo hasn't effected her feeding.
We rung the emergency 111 service this morning after her not being right yesterday, projectile vomit of the whole feed after every feed. She was very quiet and just not her self all day. Anyway got docs appointment for 7.30 this morning and apparently she's fine. 
Pics are beautiful Sarah, you look fab x


----------



## treeroot

I think my little guy has a very mild posterior tongue tie as well. I asked the midwife to check it out at our last appointment and that's what she saw. But he's been gaining a crazy amount of weight (he's going to double his birth weight before 3 months) so no need to interfere unless it causes problems.


----------



## eppgirl

So proud of my boys! And my boobs haha &#128539; Took the boys to the doctor to see if she thought they had reflux and she weighed them (they do have reflux btw and we've now got meds for it. Fx it works!) anyways, they're now 9 lbs 15 oz (Will) and 8 lbs 4 oz (Connor) they're getting chubby and I'm so happy my first did not grow well at all after he was born So this is great for me.


----------



## eppgirl

My boys. &#128149; Connor left William right
 



Attached Files:







20150730_225505_HDR.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## eppgirl

Well if it wasn't upside down that would be right basically Connor in the red and Will in the blue


----------



## MissFox

Miss Charlie is 2 months old today! She's been sleeping through the night in her crib most nights. I'll post a picture later. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## treeroot

My little guy is a William as well :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well. Sorry I've been quiet it's getting hard to get on at min x
Can't believe we have all finally had our little ones, I felt like I was never gonna get there lol x :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Sarah1508

Did another little photo shoot :haha: with Lily the other day similar to the newborn ones I took with the crochet bow , here's how they turned out <3

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/661/ta3e0f.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/913/YNXh9g.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/538/uIy2IS.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/907/W5lNdG.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/910/3wrcJI.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/901/78OGza.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/540/MDL4Ut.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/913/FtQKbb.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/537/PcWfEz.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/661/S1tCgT.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/661/hpBJTC.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

P.s happy to hear everyone's little ones are doing well :flower: we definitely have some cute little June bugs! And so worth the wait!! Even if it did feel like forever in the end :dohh: :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Glad to hear all your LOs are doing great. Great photo Sarah.... She's such a cutie... :dance:


AFM, finally got a pic of Adam smiling (about to smile :haha:) as i always miss it. 



Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/gwgcBPN.jpg


But then it immediately turned into his poop face. :rofl:


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/XzfGe8Z.jpg


And here's a video of Adam interacting with me.... I asked him "Who's handsome?" and his response sounded like "ako" meaning "me" in english. I know he doesn't understand me yet but it's just so funny.... DH thinks he said him... :rofl:


https://youtu.be/hiOogPY0OLQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiOogPY0OLQ


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay everyone is doing well.

Beautiful babies ladies :hugs:

I'm still alive too and also trying to get on more often to update. Matthew will be 4 weeks tomorrow and weighs 4.4kg already. His newborn clothes are a bit snug so I've started with the 0-3 months. It feels like he is growing so fast!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Loving all the pictures :cloud9:
My friend stopped on the way to Spain to emigrate ( lucky sod!! ) and tried to get some pics of Ivy for me but she was just too unsettled with her tummy at the time, which is still an on going issue but I think we have cracked it, we have a bottle prep machine and the way it makes a bottle seems to be a little out for larger bottles. Was lovely and warm at 4ounce but not even tepid at 6ounce so we have been making them warmer today and she's already pooed 3times, a record woooo :happydance:

This is the only pic my friend managed to get but I love it.......


----------



## mdscpa

We got Adam registered today!!!! :wohoo: We had it translated to English as well as that is one of the requirements of our embassy. We're going to apply for his passport on Sunday.... Still lots to do.... We just have to take it step by step.... Hopefully we finish everything by September so i can talk to my employer about my resignation and take the exit on October..... Also, Adam's been sleeping well in the swing I too... :D That thing is magic.


Here's Adam in the swing... This was the day DH bought the swing he immediately fell asleep in just a few secs we thought he'll stay awake to play but nope. :D It's just a little big for his size as the headrest is too high :haha:

It has 16 classical songs and 5 nature songs... He doesn't like the nature songs though :rofl:

https://youtu.be/TQCkJZswmBk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQCkJZswmBk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mdscpa

Ivy is so beautiful..... Love her picture....


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awwww Adam is just so precious!!

Are them swings the best things since sliced bread or what!! We have one very similar but with zebras and teddy's on and ivy lives in it haha! 
I don't use the sounds tho as they drive me nuts and she seems quite content with it just swinging 

Aww how lovely is registering them, I almost cried doing ivys birth certificate......was a lovely day 
:hugs:


----------



## treeroot

Someone should make a June Babies thread in the Baby Club forum. 

Believe it or not, in about a month a 2016 June Pregnancy thread will spring up! (crazy eh?)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Yeah very crazy...... 
Even more crazy to think next month is a year since I got pregnant haha! Seemed like it was dragging at the time but now seems like only yesterday............


----------



## MissFox

So crazy! 
Swings are magic!! 
Here is Charlie.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Aaah we have so many cute June Bugs :D

Matthew enjoys his Finding Nemo playmat :dance: Happy about that because I love Nemo and if he didn't we would have had major issues :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/8SKklwHl.jpg

I got to cook again last night and while I was getting dinner ready Matthew was spot on in his search for daddy's nipple :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/JUNdnXjl.jpg

Time has also flown by... my baby boy is 1 Month old today :flower:

https://i.imgur.com/o6ucrIgl.jpg

Also look at how good mommy looks 1 month post partum!!

https://i.imgur.com/Abtc8dUl.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wunna you look amazing!!! 
Matthew is so adorable, can't make my mind up who he looks like yet haha!! 
And that finding nemo mat is amazing!! 
We ordered aload of stuff off amazon as it was on offer, got a jumperoo which is miles to big but at £60 it was too good a deal to turn down, and then a smart trike, like she can sit on and pedal but it has a handle. Again miles too old for ivy but was a bargin haha! 
Yeah time does fly, Ivy will be 7 week on Sunday!! I can't believe it!
I'm still not allowed to drive, having serious issues getting my pain under control which is shocking as my pain thresh hold is so high and back on some hard core antibiotics as doc thinks I've got an infection. Not that he listened or did much. When I haven't been able to poop for a few days I'm in aggony and it hurts when I wee. But not normally if I've been going. So he automatically jumped on the urine infection band wagon! Still in pain moving and sitting up so I can't see it personally. 
He also assumed I wasn't anemic and didn't lose much blood. So had to put him right. Was a bit of muppet 


We tried her in her jumperoo just for fun and she seemed to like it.......


Although daddy had to give her a little help haha


And I get my cuddles in every chance I can

She sits up after her bottle now, does press ups during tummy time and stands her self up if u hold her hands.....been a bit of a shock but then again she is built like a tank haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah she is adorable!! I'm glad she is doing so well and can almost not believe she will be 7 weeks already - WOW

I'm sorry you are still a bit sore. I hope you feel better soon. I also have some pain when I wee and I don't think I have an infection so boo on the Dr... ninkum poop


----------



## eppgirl

Speaking of it being a year from getting pregnant, I found out I was pregnant with the twins on my oldest's first birthday. &#10084; It was the sweetest thing and so hard to hide as his birthday party was the next morning. I ended up telling my SIL at that time and she said she had a feeling. Lol. Can't believe in just 2 months my little boy will be 2 and my little tiny boys will be 5 months &#128552;


----------



## Sarah1508

Ahhh so many cute little June bugs!! 

And wunna you look amazing! P.s your little angel is your double! 

Took these of Lily the other day  I love that I can now make her smile on demand :haha: and Kian makes her give the biggest smiles <3 and when you wake up in the morning and peep over into her Moses basket she gives you the cutest wee smile it's just the best thing to wake upto! I forgot how much I loved this little squishy baby stage! :haha: 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/673/FugIPW.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah she is cute!! Matthew is starting to smile now so I cannot wait until I can get him to smile on demand :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ivy laughed at me this morning. Like full on scrunched up face laugh haha. Was proper impressed


----------



## MissFox

They grow so quick! I'm always so amZed at how much they learn and how fast they learn it! Charlie isn't rolling over yet. Much later than my other two but that's ok! She's 10 weeks old today. 

Love all the pictures ladies! Let us know how it's going with the pain Pink! Hopefully it's gone soon.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pink_phoenix

Ok so finally got a picture if ivy smiling, this one does look like a wind smile to be fair but we get full open mouth smiles and everything. And a few giggles


----------



## nilllabean26

same outfit comparison as well


hows everyone doing?


thats 1 month old vs a couple of weeks ago. my little munchkin getting healthier and stronger.



cutieessss aboveeeee pink and missfox.. how much do they weigh now?


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Glad to hear all your LOs are doing great. Great photo Sarah.... She's such a cutie... :dance:
> 
> 
> AFM, finally got a pic of Adam smiling (about to smile :haha:) as i always miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/gwgcBPN.jpg
> 
> 
> But then it immediately turned into his poop face. :rofl:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/XzfGe8Z.jpg
> 
> 
> And here's a video of Adam interacting with me.... I asked him "Who's handsome?" and his response sounded like "ako" meaning "me" in english. I know he doesn't understand me yet but it's just so funny.... DH thinks he said him... :rofl:
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/hiOogPY0OLQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiOogPY0OLQ

something that you said in your language sounds exactly like the word guapo in spanish for handsome. so cool. what is the wrd u used?


----------



## mdscpa

Nilla, Abel is too cute..... Glad he's doing great.... It's Tagalog. Some of our words are the same as the Spanish. :D


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Nilla, Abel is too cute..... Glad he's doing great.... It's Tagalog. Some of our words are the same as the Spanish. :D

Thanks so much. 

Cue profile pic by the way.

How many weeks is Adam now? I love his eyes.



Wunna ur looking really good!!! I gained some weight: (



Have any of u guys just let ur baby cry it out? Not the newborn newborns. My mom told me that my grandma told her to let me cry when in was a baby or else I would be super spoiled. She said that night I cried about 30 min or so but I didn't cry like that again. I'm so scared to ever do that. I feel guilty or really bad but I see he's so spoiled. I have physical therapy and I had to hold him during my last session 


I am happy that he's sleeping through the night though. 5 hrs yesterday. I've gotten my first smiles within the last couple of weeks as well. Hopefully u ladies who are doing it alone can get some rest.

Oh and I forgot to say I love Adams outfit in that video as well.


----------



## nilllabean26

Oh and one more question. Do any of your babies have a belly button hernia with their belly but to pokign out when they cry,sneeze,poo etc


----------



## treeroot

Nilla, you can't spoil a newborn. Go with your instincts.


----------



## mdscpa

Nilla, thanks.... Adam is 2 months old today.... About the belly button thing Adam's seems to be fine.... Oh, glad Abel is sleeping well... Adam's longest was 4 hours and that's not even at night :( night (dawn) is his playtime. Like earlier today i can't seem to make him stop crying DH woke up took him from me, put him down the bed and he massaged his legs and tummy and that settled him :dohh: He dozed to sleep after few minutes and so as DH.

Here's Adam at 2 months old. :D He's face's skin is peeling because the smallish acne he got were healing.

Time is flyin... :cry:

https://i.imgur.com/lysRXzL.jpg


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa do you use aquaphor?

glad oh is good with adam :)

and how much does he weigh now?

i think abel is so big until i see babies younger and bigger or the same size.

im happy hes getting big for him though .

im experiencing first tears and smiles and laughs for the first time now. its an amazing experience to be able to witness these things. 
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]



im looking ta the pics and i just noticed it looks like he is discreetly flipping me off in the one with the white shirt


----------



## mdscpa

Didn't use anything for his face. It's peeling off on it's own went from reddish to dark then white as it peels off. We use liquid soap with oil though maybe that helped. About his weight, he went from 3.41 kgs (birth) to 3.60 kgs (2 weeks from birth) to 4.6 kgs (4 weeks from birth) That was a month ago if he continued at the same pace he might be around 6 kgs now. He's really getting heavy and he's so big compared to other babies at his age.

Our next pedia visit will be in two weeks but we'll try to way him at home just to get a close estimate.

:haha: Abel defo flipped you off.... :rofl:


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> Didn't use anything for his face. It's peeling off on it's own went from reddish to dark then white as it peels off. We use liquid soap with oil though maybe that helped. About his weight, he went from 3.41 kgs (birth) to 3.60 kgs (2 weeks from birth) to 4.6 kgs (4 weeks from birth) That was a month ago if he continued at the same pace he might be around 6 kgs now. He's really getting heavy and he's so big compared to other babies at his age.
> 
> Our next pedia visit will be in two weeks but we'll try to way him at home just to get a close estimate.
> 
> :haha: Abel defo flipped you off.... :rofl:

wooooow nice weight progression. at 2 months, abel weighed 9 lbs around 4 kg and this is with extra calories added to my milk when i pump for his medication.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww pictures are beautiful ladies :cloud9:


----------



## MissFox

I'm not sure on current weight. We have out two month appointment tomorrow (I'm running late lol). Charlie was 9lb7oz last weigh in about 4 weeks ago. I'm so lucky! She sleeps great! Most nights she sleep 8-5:30 and then back asleep at 6-9am. Or just goes balls to the wall with 7:30-8. Definitely helps since I'm still up with my other two. 

Love the pictures ladies! Some very handsome boys!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Got a pic of some proper smiling. She was laughing her head off at granddad, she always does


----------



## SmartieMeUp

This thread just makes me want to cry :( How fast time has gone, with all memories in here and that we was rushing for our pregnancies to end :flower: I want it all back again, I miss it. 

I'm glad everybody's doing well, little gorgeous tots too! Wish I could get on here more often but I'm juggling a lot atm to keep up. I have no Ava tomorrow so will catch up and reply to everybody :thumbup:

Olivia's 8w1d and just seems so much older already and building her little personality. Slept through 10/11:30pm-5/6:30am Weighs just over 11lb going by my bathroom scales, getting her weighed at clinic on Weds. Also teething has began :( Also, my coil didn't hurt at all :) had bleeding and spotting for 3 weeks and my first period started yesterday (boo!) 

Photo spam.

Spoiler






Olivia 6w and Ava 6w5d


4 weeks old :cry:


Olivia has a hernia in her bellybutton, Nilla. It comes and goes, but she has a 1cm dent where it pops out when she's relaxed.

Spoiler


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Gone back 2 weeks. 

*mdspca* - Adam is really a happy little fella isn't he?! So vocal as well. Swings really are a life saver at times. Did your OH take up baby massaging classes? That's really impressive that he managed to do it, it's apparently a complicated skill.
*Wunna* - Matthew is a real cherub, I'm surprised with how much he likes being laid on his mat! The photo with him on DH is amazing! I like how he seems so calm about it too :haha: But Matthew really is a double of you and you look fab!
*Pink* - Ivy looks beautiful in the photo your friend took. Have you tried many different remedies for her belly? She sounds so ahead of her milestones too! Your milk must be contain special steroids ;) I really hope your pain doesn't hold out for much longer, you've already had it hard through pregnancy with it :flower:
*Sarah* - Lily looks adorable in her little shoots :) Still can't get over how little she still looks, just too dinky.
*nilla* - Abel looks so healthy! And putting on weight nicely. You'd never have thought he was premature considering he's catching up to his "should be" age. He's a lovely size! Crying it out isn't something to be ashamed of, it teaches your baby that you won't give in to their ways of attention :) You'll have that period for a good lot of years after too when tantrums begin. Once they know you give them comfort and what they want after 5 mins of screaming, they'll know to do it again next time. Yesterday I let Olivia cry for 15 mins while I was cleaning bottles and I told Ava to ignore her, as soon as I was finished, she was asleep in her bouncer.
*MissFox* - Charlie is a little stunner. 
*treeroot* - Don't be so teasing with June 2016 :haha: it's disheartening knowing that what we've done is done now, and been almost a year. Oh to do it all again.

All these smiling photos are gorgeous :flower:

Sorry about keeping them short. I'll hopefully get on more regular now. Trying to start up another new business before Ava goes back to nursery, so once she's back I can really focus on it. Starting the gym next week to lose weight at bring back some confidence, bought my gear ready. Still have over a stone to lose. Can't fit into pre-preg clothes still so had to buy 1 size bigger. I weighed myself last Monday and I was 9st 3lb/58.5kg,.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

It seems my old post decided to post after rewriting everything GRRRR :dohh:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww smartie olivias pictures are just adorable. She got some beautiful hair colour as her big sis. That lovely <3 

I've tried everything going for her poor little thing, she's about 2 new meds away from being classed as a lad rat haha! Bless her

Hope ur doing well

I only managed to BF for 2days before I got too poorly and MW advised me to stop...Much have done the trick tho


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Thank you :) We're trying to work out what colour it actually is and what colour it's going to change to. She was born with mousey brown hair, then it lightened up a little bit. The sides are looking ginger, but the top is medium blonde. When it's washed it looks super light. She's going to be rocking some crazy ginger flahes :haha: Her eyebrows are light but lashes are brown, where as Ava has light/no brows and blonde lashes. Her skin is darker than mine and Ava's too.

Aww bless her! I really feel for babies with bad tummies, they can't express anything :( Have you tried using anti-colic bottles? Some say the Tommee Tippee ones are crap but Dr Brown are really good, but if you want to try TT, HomeBargains have a pack of 6 5oz ones for £17.94 RRP £35.94. 

Yeah I'm doing fine thank you :) Although Olivia is sleeping amazingly at night I still have the odd feeling of deprivation. I'm wanting to decorate and it's really making me irritable because I have to wait for the letting agency to contact my landlady and it takes forever for a response. 

Oh no :( at least the MW didn't push or force you to carry on like most do. 

Are you doing well bar the pain? And all the other mummies!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'd kill for hair like Ava! It's stunning and so beautiful on little girls 
Ivys hasn't made its mind up what colour it's gonna be yet. Was black/brown when I had her now it's mousey with a red hint to it. Runs in my mum's family apparently. 
Aww glad she's sleeping so well. Yeah I can imagine waiting for agents and landlords to pull their fingers out can be annoying!
We just noticed she wasn't pooing properly but everyone just kept telling me it was normal but she just got so upset and screamed in pain every time she pooed every few days. I was just sick of hearing it would sort it's self, really thought no one was interested. 
Only tried this milk we are on due to the shortage on the aptamil and cow and gate. But been best thing ever she poos after every feed pretty much and there not explosive diarrhoea so she's a happy little camper now......well most of the time. Just hates sleeping in her cot. Had a crappy night with her last night so at 2.30 I came down and put her in her swing. Then she stored so I cuddled her and we both slept on sofa till 10ish. I know they say not to but I was propped up so I couldn't move and she lay on her front on my chest. And she's slept perfectly. Really give up listening to the "don't do this" "you can do that" bolloks haha. 
We bought some of the TT anti colic bottles, utter crap!! She's no different on them to the bog standard bottles haha.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

It's so long too when it's straight, makes me jealous. Photo's from 2 weeks ago and last August. Has random streaks of blonde too, a true strawberry blonde. MIL and both SIL's are naturally ginger so OH has brought the gene along. Red is a prominent colour to carry though. 

She's been a great sleeper since coming out, struck lucky with her. Sleeps through until 6-7am from 11pm. I just feel like painting without permission lol. Magnolia is such an awful colour. 

Some babies don't poo as often as others, it could actually be down to the milk, lactose intolerance or a specific ingredient. Hopefully the current milk is the cure :flower: bless her little self. Has she slept in her cot from birth or in a moses or crib beforehand? As much as I dislike it, swaddling may help her sleep better in her crib so she feels a little more snug. I fall asleep while BF'ing Olivia on the sofa where she's laid in my arm but side towards the back of the sofa or on a pillow. As long as there's no chance of falling or suffocation you will be fine :) I had Ava in bed with me from a few days old up until she was 4-5 months old. There was a time where she did end up at my hip under the quilt and I absolutely shit myself. Took a long time to get her out of it. 

Ah that's a bit pants. Probably some sort of dishonest market selling scheme, just to make money.
 



Attached Files:







hair.png
File size: 304 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pink_phoenix

I think it's the whey they use to bulk it out that's the issue. Especially as it's hard for most mature digestive systems to digest. I thought it may have been lactose intolerance but this new milk is predominantly skimmed milk and it's fab. Organic apparently haha!
If I'm on the sofa with her I lie along it length ways propped up against the back pillows so there's no chance I'd move in my sleep and lie with her head on my shoulder and against the sofa so it keeps her in place. fell asleep a few times with OH in the room with us during the day and he said there's no chance of either of us going anywhere other wise I'd never have done it. 
She had a moses basket down stairs to begin with and think a day or two at night but then she was in her cot. 
Never liked the moses baskets either. I think it's the lieing on her back flat that's the issue as it aggrivates the reflux. But on me on her front she's as happy as a pig in shit haha!
Awwww the pics are lovely, it's like a proper 'Irish red' colour as I call it. 
How is she finding having a little sister? Bet she loves it doesn't she x


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Is there no allergy test which the doctor can do on her to see if it is the whey? Oooh organic ;) Steroid in boob milk and organic powder. She really is getting the luxury stuff!! Ah that's good to know, coming from another's point of view from keeping an eye on you. If she much prefers her swing to sleep in, let her sleep in it at night time, or prop her up in bed with a pillow. Olivia has to sleep with a flat-ish scatter cushion underneath in her moses, hates being flat.
Only down side is, she doesn't let me touch her hair, only sisters and SIL's lol.
She loves her, when she cries in the morning she'll run into my room to stroke her head, helps by bouncing her when she cries and I'm in the kitchen, and feeds her some bottles. She is beginning to play up a little more for the attention. 2 is pretty hard with a biggish age gap, especially when the oldest is independent but demanding.

Things been sorted with OH's daughter and a routine?


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm just soothing her asleep on me then when she's proper asleep I'm moving her over to her cot. I have her right by the side of my bed. She went 6 hours between feeds last night which has been her longest. I get what u mean about the acting out, OH'S kids are here for two weeks and I'm already wishing they would piss off home. His daughter has mithered and mithered for a sister. Was on my case the whole time I was pregnant and now she's just a little fucker. Didn't sleep much the night before so last night I went to bed with ivy at half 9 and the little ******* spent 20mins slamming doors and stomping round so I asked OH to ask who ever was doing it to pack it in ( obv at this point I didn't know who it was) not 5 mins later slam slam slam then the bathroom door was flung open and handle smashed into wall which joins to our room so I just shouted someone's taking the piss. OH stormed upstairs and had a go at me saying I was out of order. Went down stairs and 3 times she's was in and out of bathroom with out even doing anything so I went off my head. Any way argued for a while and he said he had told her off what else didi expect....erm how about a bit of respect from ur kids that at half 9 I'm trying to get baby to sleep and be a little more concious of noise especially 5mins after being told keep it down. His snide arse reply was well they don't wanna hear a baby thru walls so I said easily remidied. They don't have to come again. If they don't like it stay at home, or if there coming me and ivy will be staying at my mum and dads for the entire lenth of any future visits. He soon shut up. I hate men, especially him at the minute haha


----------



## nilllabean26

thank you for responding smartie. super helpful :)

cute pics as well . i love the comparisons.


----------



## nilllabean26

anyone planning on getting pregnant again?


----------



## mdscpa

How are you nilla? How's abel? As to being pregnant again we're gonna hold it for awhile like the doc said about 3-5 years. DH wants to after 2.5 years that will let me give birth on the 3rd year at least. :D FX it happens fast.


----------



## nilllabean26

mdscpa said:


> How are you nilla? How's abel? As to being pregnant again we're gonna hold it for awhile like the doc said about 3-5 years. DH wants to after 2.5 years that will let me give birth on the 3rd year at least. :D FX it happens fast.

 pretty good, how about urself? abel is doing good as well t for asking. how is adam doing?

why did the doc say that long? 


im kind of nervous that i might not have the opportunity or be in a worse condition to have children and i would like to try like in dec. i think im crazy lol. i would like him to have a sibling close in age as well. 

ob and docs were pushing birth control down my throat like i have 5 kidds by 5 different men. one doc said. u did know breastfeeding is not a safe form of birth control. i never knew such a thing but thanks for educating me in your own particular way!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well packed up me, Ivy and the dog yesterday and came to my parents. Left him at home with his kids and the puppy. Just can no longer be arsed with the spoilt brat tantrums, snide remarks, arguments over nothing and being spoken to like I'm a complete waste of space. Will be going back at somepoint today to sort some stuff but think once the rent runs out on that house I'll be going somewhere on my own!!
Hope you ladies and little munchkins are all doing well xx


----------



## nilllabean26

aww pink. i didnt even rea your last message above mine last time. im glad u get to get away for a bit, but im sorry this is going on. I just think some men are immature still and dont have much common sense like us women ;) . ive ehad some horrible inconsiderate moments with oh and its been hard to where i needed space or feel like i wanna give up. hopefully when u get a bit of space for a while, he realizes what hes missing out on and u guys are even strronger ttogether. hopefully this is just your rough patch. seems harder im sure because u have a baby right now but stay strong and i hope eerything works out wll


----------



## treeroot

Hugs pink, so sorry you're going through this trouble right now.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks ladies. 
We are getting there. Ideally when his kids have gone home we can sort stuff better. 
On the plus side ivy went in her own room last night and seemed to sleep better. 
Hope your all well xx


----------



## MissFox

So sorry to hear that Pink! Hopefully you e been able to get things sorted more. 

I don't know if we will have another. 3 girls is a lot lol! But I always said if we could afford to guarantee a boy then I would be ok with it. 

Sorry it's been so long since I've check in here. Things have been very busy and now I am heading back to work full time on Monday. I'm ready though. Sad to be leaving my baby but ready to use my brain again.

I've been working out and trying to get fit. Not sure how much weight I've lost but I'm helping myself emotionally also which is great. 

Any baby's have teeth yet? I think miss Charlie is starting to teeth. She made her sister's bracelet her new favorite toy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mdscpa

I'm only 3 months old and i already lost lots of hair... New ones growing though.

https://i.imgur.com/wGLuBUZ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/1VafZG5.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/psU6qBG.jpg


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww beautiful pictures :cloud9:
Ivy has lost most her hair too :( 
She had a full head when I had her, now she's got less than daddy haha


----------



## mdscpa

This was him at 3 weeks old. Now all the top hair were lost. :( I read that it's normal within the first 6 months due to hormonal changes after birth. His is less than daddy as well... :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/CddKlKh.jpg


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Aww absolutely gorgeous! I've not noticed Olivia's hair change in amount, ust having to keep cutting the back of her hair as it keeps matting together being so long no matter how much it's brushed :(

Having to buy a HPT today :dohh: can't test until OH's back from work though. I'm in 2 minds. My heart wants another as I've been broody from loving my labour and still in complete awe with DD2, and how she's brilliant at night and such. Plus I want a 3rd as a final, but my mind knows it's not the right time and OH says no more. If I had another girl, I'll end up on a psychiatric ward :haha: I hope it says negative for the right reasons. But as I've got an IUD, it could be fate if positive but I know I'll have to be 80% pro-choice.

Hope everybody is doing great!!


----------



## mdscpa

FX it's something you really want smartie.... :D

We are going to wait 2 years until we actively TTC again.... We wanted to have a girl next so we are going to time in. Do you have any idea how to? :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Thank you. 

There's no chance of us TTC actively unless either of us become millionaires lol. Well, it's down to the male/sperm to decide on the sex and the female/egg to decide on the amount of pregnancies. 

On OH's side with nieces and nephews it's gone boy, girl, boy, girl. My side it's boy, girl, boy, girl, girl, girl. OH wears boxer shorts (apparently David Beckham wore briefs to conceive his DD) and OH's diet is so bad (no fruit or veg). Sex on the day of ovulation or the day before is a big no-no as Y-cell sperm travel faster and try not to orgasm as you release an alkaline which helps the "Y" swim without dying out, so DTD the day after! Coincidentally the Chinese gender calendar on babycentre has predicted both pregnancies correctly and I tested it again for this time and it said another girl for me :dohh:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

:bfn: :) so going to give it another week and test again if no AF.


----------



## MissFox

I looked up and tried all the tricks for number 2 to be a boy and it didn't work. 
Charlie still has lots of hair. And it's getting long!


----------



## mdscpa

Gotta wait for the result smartie.. :D

So DH asked his sister to find his picture when he was less than 2 years old coz he remembered he was also bald that time :haha: He got a copy of the picture this morning, check out the comparison... Adam looks exactly like his dad but i think he got my nose....:haha: At least he got something from me :lol:

https://i.imgur.com/iQTw5id.jpg


----------



## SmartieMeUp

It's not playing on my mind as much as I thought it would be. Discharge has changed completely to sticky/milky white CM. Just hit me that'd it'd be another June baby if so :haha: 

Wow, mdspca! There as so very alike! Even their head shapes are exactly the same, Babies look so cute bald.

I'm expecting another niece, due in Feb. Went to SIL's private gender scan this evening :D

Olivia is always smiling and talking away now. Much happier baby than what Ava was.


----------



## eppgirl

Sorry I haven't updated in so long, it's been super busy here with the twins and my big boy.
We got two dogs! One is 5 and a mixed breed small dog, the other is 6 months and a chiweenie (Chihuahua/dachshund mix).
Will and Connor are growing so fast! At their appointment at 3 months Will weighed 11 lbs and was 23 inches long and Connor weighed 9 lbs 13 oz and was 21 inches long. They have their 4 month appointment the 30th. Hard to believe they're already almost 4 months. &#128557; My oldest's 2nd birthday is Oct 9th so not to far away. And it still feels like he was born yesterday.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Keep looking at pic of test, but unsure if I'm telling myself I'm seeing something. Scaring me. Testing today tomorrow and Saturday because I'm impatient lol.
Sorry for size.
15dpo/ 1 day late.
https://imgur.com/BzOwTyK.jpg


----------



## MissFox

I don't see anything :)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I can't work out if there's an evap line which I can see.
https://i.imgur.com/1sIR3O8.png https://i.imgur.com/4Pr1GSe.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

What i see is a white line.... Should it turn blue as well?


----------



## mdscpa

We did a little photo shoot last night and it wasn't easy can't make Adam smile when no one is in front of him. We did get a couple of good shots and sent one picture to my family as they needed it in preparation for my dad's birthday. :D


*~ Meet Our Small Family ~


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/mAq3lHN.jpg​



~ Here's another comparison of Adam and DH this is really close  ~


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/JQGAXBO.jpg​
*​


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Glad the twins are doing great, epp! I'm shocked their weights haven't plummeted more. How challenging is 3 under 2?

The white line is a supposedly an "evap/evaporation" line where the results should be, and the test colour will be pink. 19dpo (5 days late), still no AF. Had a feel for my IUD threads, they feel to be wrapped and cervix is mid-high and mushy with very stretchy CM. 

Beautiful family. Are you both different nationalities? You look in amazing shape too!! Adam's eyebrows as exactly the same :haha: At least you know he's going to grow into a handsome chap


----------



## mdscpa

Awww, sorry for af being late but i hope your HPTs should give you definite answer soon.... 

We're from the same country but some people here think i'm indian or we both like malaysian or indonesian. :D


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Smartie.... Any news yet? :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I'd say there's some Malaysian in both but your DH looks like he has some Thai too! 

I'm getting closer to BFP (I think) , got beta hcg test at hospital next week. OH getting me 3 more tests today so testing tonight and tomorrow. 22dpo/8 days late now. 

Top test 20dpo & Bottom 21dpo. Appeared 10-15 mins after test but I think it's the start.
https://imgur.com/Z5my9Wc.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Thai???? Nepalese will be closer as well i think... :D

Whoah, that's definitely a start of a plus sign..... Can't wait to hear for progress and beta..... Happy for you smartie. Could be May baby instead of June...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow that's defo the start of a plus sign smartie!! That's amazing!
Hope everyone else is doing well,
Ivy is a nightmare at the min as she's teething but still sleeping thru the night thank goodness


----------



## mdscpa

Aww, she's so pretty, Pink..... Love her.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thanks mdscpa :D 
Your avatar pic is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Omg, Ivy looks more and more like you, Pink! Stunning. 

I get my beta results back Monday at the latest. I don't think things are looking up though.
If I go by by dates, I'll be 5+5 but this happened this morning. First wipe then second wipe.

Spoiler
https://imgur.com/OthKZVU.jpg
https://imgur.com/GF5ySMY.jpg

I don't know whether to put Olivia in her crib now or straight into the cot :( Been in moses for 13 weeks. I'm going to be making a quilt for her cot, just hard finding the material patterns I want :)


----------



## nilllabean26

im missing a lot. gl smartie on ur bfp



so im putting some talent to use and instead of being home all day, ive deciding to start a home business for newborn photography. first clients??? my family, hubby and his parents and baby abel.
View attachment 898003
my chunky monkey is 14 lbs now


cute pics pink

awesome pics mdscpa


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I got my results. My hcg level is 8. They're not going to take any further action as there's nothing they can do, so I'm guessing it's the inevitable. I'm getting what seems to be like a period just more sharp. I'm not going to let it affect me as after all it was never planned (tried to prevent) and now... it's not meant to be :) always next time of actively TTC (if OH agrees).

N'awww Abel looks adorable with the bow!! Such a cheeky face


----------



## SmartieMeUp

It happened last night. It's as if GP knew. I'm still bleeding excessively now, pain isn't as I expected.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww smartie I'm sorry x hope ur ok x


----------



## MissFox

Oh smartie, sorry to hear! I keep getting scared I'm going to get pg

Hope you are al doing well!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I'm okay with it, as it wasn't planned and slim likelihood of a successful pregnancy, but honestly it has made my broody feeling worse. Everytime I bring up #3 I get a straight no from OH before I even get chance to ask. 

Ava's 4th birthday in 2 weeks. Making me sad :( 

Are you all okay?


----------



## mdscpa

We had a small celebration for DH's 31st bday. It's so new celebrating with a small person :D oh and Adam started rolling over (back to front) from his right side on his own yesterday and twice again few hours ago baby center said it happens between 5-6 mos so proud of our little one. He did tummy to back once 2 weeks ago never happened since.

Woke up this morning with a fright. Checked him and he was in his tummy he rolled over while asleep had to turn him and put him in his back didn't even wake up. He had the longest sleep ever from 5am-3pm. He woke up and immediately rolled to his tummy again. Guess crawling is near. :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Happy 31st to him! Nice to have your own little family to do things. Oh wow that's great! Advanced little guy! Olivia absolutely hates tummy time. Can't even lay her on us on her belly. She's more interactive with toys (hitting them, grabbing and putting them in her mouth). Only just starting to enjoy being on her back. Would much rather sit upright. 

If he had his head to side and arms upwards he would have been fine but as he was in a deep sleep you did the best thing.


----------



## mdscpa

Adam's sleep pattern is getting much better. Slept from 1:15am to 7:00am. First day of work for govt. offices and we went to apply for his residence ID. Went to the closest office from my DH's office just to be told that they don't have such service and we're told to go to the head office which is an hour drive. Went there and we finally submitted all the requirements we're suppose to get it in a few minutes but their printer is jammed. :( too disappointing but still glad everything was approved. DH just needs to go back there tomorrow morning to claim it. After that he can apply for his exit/re-entry visa and we're good to go for a vacation. FINALLY!!!!!! :dance: 

Adam's asleep now and again in his tummy. We also noticed that he started crying whenever he's in crowded places and it's hard to keep him calm. We have to look for a place where there are less people and a little dance will make him sleep. He's also having stranger anxiety now got me thinking how he will react once he meets our family back home.


----------



## eppgirl

Glad everyone is doing so well! I've been better. Been having a rough time for the past two weeks. Not this past Wednesday but the Wednesday before, my grandma passed away. So thankful she got to spend with the kids beforehand but God I miss her so much. &#128557; This past Wednesday I fell and gashed my knee open and had to get 25 stitches. Still recovering from that. My husband lost his job. My oldest's birthday is in 4 days and his party is the day after. We haven't even gotten his present yet or anything.
William and Connor are amazing though. Got their 4 month shots Wednesday and William is 12 lbs 7 oz 25 inches long Connor is 11 lbs 8 oz 23 and 3/4 inches long. They're slowing down in what they're able to do now, they started rolling over at a month and half, could roll front to back by 3 and half months and now they're trying to scoot and crawl. "Speech" is a little behind, but they're getting there. They're getting their bottom teeth in, and they've been a little irritable. They're starting to try to sit up now too. They want to, just don't have the proper balance yet. Refusing rice cereal and oatmeal cereal. So yeah they're pretty great.


----------



## treeroot

Oh my eppgirl, that's a lot to go through! Sorry for your loss. *hugs*

My little William is doing well as well. He'll be 4 months on Sunday. Rolling from back to front and sometimes front to back. Has been babbling for a long time, and has been teething for a month as well. Not a great sleeper during the day - but it varies tremendously. Still eats ALL the time, including at night. I'm on perma-sleep deprivation, but I think I'm handling it fine - my days just end up being rather lazy sometimes. I'm guessing he's 15lbs now, but I'll find out next week.
I can tell he's going through some sort of transition right now; his temperament and habits are changing.


----------



## nilllabean26

so im with a 5 month old and i am going to be divorced soon. I went to the hospital last monday from an allergic reaction and i was struggling to take care of abel as my health was declining. My husband didnt even ask if he could come to the hospital to help out. instead got mad at me and said be lucky im not a single mother and to ask someone at the hospital for help. he had an important test and i thought my health was important and the care of our baby. 

when i got home, abel had gotten bit by a spider and had an allergic reaction and I was truly sturggling. when he came home i asked him to watch abel for the night and help and he said he was going to be tired. I started getting angry . voice elevating while im angry and he said he was going to leave. I told him if he does then im going to go live with my mom . he said finally and that was that. 

he said I didnt respect his work and i didnt feel respected either. I respected him enough to never ask for him to watch the baby during the night because he had work. sleeping in the babys room with the door closed so the cries dont wake him up. going to nicu by myself without him asking how we were doing. 

and i also seek attention because of this. I was really hurt but God has a plan. he was my first everything.and hes saying move on like its the easiest thing to do. no sense in me being super sad and crying while he has no care in the world. all i can do is take care of my little one. 


he said he would give me 250 a month to take care of the baby and im lucky im getting that because it would be much less if i went to court. 

his family came to visit me when i got out here to talk and see the baby and everyone has told me thats a lie. i cant believe things spiraled so quickly and out of proportion in the matter of a couple of days.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh nilla!! 
I hope yours and abels health is now getting better!
And as from men, they are just useless. I'm struggling to keep my relationship together and I'm really coming to my wits end with it all. 
It's one thing to not be interested in you health and wellbeing but it's another to not be interested in your child's!! Men just arnt ment for children, I don't care what anyone one says, some people are lucky and get a man that's good and tolerable and does enough to get my but 90% of women I know do everything for their child/children and the men just think they do it all!
I don't know if it's hormones or genetics but I think some men truly struggle. And the ones that don't are just amazing!
My OH already has children and always went on he was great and this and that and I've seriously become to doubt anything he says. I get attitude if I just ask for a bottle at 6am. He doesn't feed ivy, he doesn't change her clothes, I can't remember the last time he changed her nappy. He thinks he's hard done by because he cooks our meals and apparently does all the cleaning in the house......the vaccum has cobwebs.........ivy and myself went to my parents house for 6 hours yesterday and I don't think he left the sofa in that time. Didn't even help me in out of the car with ivy and shopping!
Seriously thinking single would be better for me. 
I truly hope you can do what is best for you and abel nilla, be thinking of you both xxx


----------



## MissFox

Oh nilla, I'm sorry! Boys! 
I actually came to bitch about my hubby too. I'm struggling. I'm hardly holding my life together. I'm not getting nearly enough help and the resentment is building. I'm depressed or anxious half the time. Completely exhausted. Working full time and juggling 3 kids. My husband goes to unwind with friends every weekend for a day or goes out of town for the weekend last weekend. Tried to stay out drinking with his brothers tonight. Then acts like I'm a crazy bitch because I'm not just ok with it. No matter how much I tell people I'm struggling or try to get help everyone says I shower and get dressed so I must be coping ok. But I'm not.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi ladies, hope your all well x and babies are doing great x
Was just wondering if anyone else's hair is falling out?
I know they say it stops shedding while pregnant and so u can lose extra just after little one arrives but I'm actually going bald.....
Both sides from my temples upwards is so thin I can see the shape of my head under, almost like a comb over........really starting to be noticeable from a distance and getting really upset about it!!


----------



## nicoley

I am losing like crazy a lot on my sides...terrible!!


----------



## treeroot

Yes! This just started this week. I haven't noticed thinning yet, but it is falling out all the time!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I lose about a barbies, head worth of hair every time I wash or brush it. Like all in one go in clumps. Look like I've got a comb over


----------



## mdscpa

Im loosing a ton of hair as well. Guess its just part of PP . 

Someone's enjoying his bed. :D Yeah we're back to our home country. :dance: 

https://i.imgur.com/TnBswUj.jpg


We left the house at 3pm yesterday and arrived at the hotel at 6pm today. Adam behaved so well except when he's trying to fall asleep. Our flight from dubai to here was the best as he slept all through out the flight. :dance: need to take a rest now just waiting for Adam to sleep.


----------



## MissFox

Merry Christmas ladies!my little one loved dinner!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pink_phoenix

Merry Christmas ladies,,,,,, and all the best for 2016
Couldn't have got thru this year with out you all!!
Lots of love always
Pink and ivy


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Hey hot mummy's!!

It's crazy, I haven't been on here for around 5 or 6 months!! Now ALL of our babies are over 1 year old! I can't believe it. Where has time gone?!

Olivia started walking 2 weeks before her birthday and now she doesn't stop. She is a big bully to Ava too! Always pulling her hair, smacking her, throwing things at her. Enjoys climbing onto things she isn't supposed to climb onto as well! She is completely different to how Ava was as a baby. Has a big blonde mop of curly hair too :haha: She still has a hernia in her belly button which doctors have said numerous times "Oh it'll go by the time she's one" and ignore it. She has a fear of animals - big and small and her food aversions are cake-like textures. Loves babies too! Especially her little nephew whom was born at 25w (explains oxygen tube). She's been sleeping in her toddler bed since 10 months and has done great. Now she wants the same single bed as Ava which we're buying next month (with bed guards of course). Me and the girls have absolutely nothing to do with the in-laws anymore either. And all 4 of us are looking to move to Lincoln at the end of the year :)

PHOTO SPAM!!!

Spoiler














Can't wait to hear from everybody else! And see photos :D


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww smarie your girls are just too cute!!! 
Great about the sleeping in a toddler bed, we found ivy slept miles better in a propper bed but on a few occasions she got a black eye in the night from the edges of the bed frame i couldnt chusion so now shes back in a cot bed and ill take one side off when shes a bit older. 
Bloody doctors...... Im sure the majority of them fly by the seat of their pants. Most have been uselss for us and ivy. 
Hope olivias hernia sorts its self soon. 

Ivy walked at 10 months and with in two weeks shes was off and have never stopped so i get what u mean on that haha!! Shes a bit of a terror at min. Has mine and daddies temper. Is obcessed with the dog and pretty much anything that moves if im honest haha. Had a few words now as well as running and climbing in the sofas :( pain in the bum she is some times haha


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Thank you ^_^

Ivy hasn't changed at all! Her eyes are so big, dark and beautiful! We managed to get her a single bed but still doesn't stop her from attacking Ava lol. The guards were pointless as she could climb down the sides ha. Oh bless her :( it does take a few bumps to get them used to knowing where the edges are but if it's happened frequently then best to keep her safe. 
Indeed, I'm going to take her back tomorrow as it has actually affected her eating (it didn't occur to me at the time until my mum pointed it out) she barely eats and just wants fluid. 

Have you had the struggles with opening cupboards yet? Or raiding the fridge? lol. At least she has a love for the family animals! Have you introduced your beardies? Olivia's absolutely petrified of all animals. She will go near our African Grey if he's in the cage but if he moves near her she screams and shakes, same with our rabbit. Lmao bless her! Still got the worst of them to come yet!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww no thats awful, poor Olivia. I hope the uselss gits get her sorted. Thats just not right. 
Aww are they both in the same room? We were wondering when we would be able to get ivy in with her dads daughter. But shes a bit spoilt and id imagine she would just piss about keeping ivy awake all night. She already uses the bathroom times 10 times a night!!

Ohhh yes shes in the cupboards. Broke the catches we had on the doors. Comes running in with mouthfuls of dog food or packets of un open crisp. 

Shes a big fan of the beardies. She stands at the tank for ages and watches them, tries kissing them when their out of the tank and we also got her some fish that she loves watching.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Having an issue putting pics on haha 



No shes never changed haha.....shes still her dads mini me 
Although he keeps trying to say she looks like me haha


----------



## DoodleDoo

Wow, I haven't been on this site in so long but it's so nice to see everyone's updates! Are any of you girls thinking about another baby yet? 

Here's my little one now. She's so grown up already.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4901.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pink_phoenix

Awww adorable &#128525;

We did think about it at one point but quickley changed our minds. 

Same about getting married, even had it booked haha


----------



## eppgirl

Hey ladies!! It's been a good while, not sure if anyone updates in here anymore the latest update I see is 2016, but boys are now 2 years and a little over three months.

They're all growing so fast!! &#128525;&#128557;

We are now TTC baby #4 though DH has told me that if it doesn't happen this cycle he's not willing to continue ATM. I had a miscarriage at roughly 4-5 weeks in April and two CP one in June and one in July-Aug.

I'll try to post a pic of the boys now. (Excuse the messy faces I can never keep them clean &#128534;)


----------



## eppgirl

My twin-ados!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3031.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2991.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Haha bless them! Do they have similar personalities? SO sorry for your losses, don't tell yourself you are trying, your body will play tricks!! I had a MC in September 2015, and coil put in. I was so ready for a baby, but inside I'm glad it happened when it did because Olivia's a handful. I have asked OH if we could try again soon, he's not so keen but have to see in the next coming year. I love having 2 but I don't feel complete.

Olivia turned 2 in June, she is a nightmare if I must say so haha. She's so cheeky, but uses her manners. Her speech isn't up to scratch and may need to see a therapist. She has not long only just been sleeping through. Before she was waking around 3 or 4 times a night. Now she's 7pm-6:30/7am.


----------

